# [Official] Creative Sound Blaster Z, Zx & ZxR Series Club



## djriful

*Z Series*



Sound Blaster ZxR
Visit Micropage
Sound Blaster Zx
Visit Micropage
Sound Blaster Z
Visit Micropage

*Windows 10 Driver - Software Availability Chart, click here!*



Spoiler: Unboxing Sound Blaster ZxR













Spoiler: FAQ, Guides & Tweaks



*Take Advantage of SBX Pro Surround 5.1 / 7.1 Guide*
by djinferno806
See Guide Here!

*Setting for First Person Shooters...*
Lower down the Surround slider under SBX Pro Studio setting about +/-25%.

*What are the differences between the Z and Zx?*
The only differences are the ACM module on the Zx and the external microphone on Zx.

*What's inside the ACM?*
Click here to see.





Spoiler: Official Driver for ZxR



This download contains the software(s) and application(s) for Sound Blaster® ZxR. For more details, read the rest of this Web release note.

This download supports and is applicable for the following models:


Sound Blaster ZxR (SB1510)

To install this pack, do the following:


Download the file onto your local hard disk.
Double-click the downloaded file.
Follow the instructions on screen.
Restart your computer when prompted.

*Download Links*

*> Latest Driver for ZxR*





Spoiler: Official Driver for Z and Zx



This download contains the software(s) and application(s) for Sound Blaster® Z-Series. For more details, read the rest of this Web release note.

This download supports and is applicable for the following models:


Sound Blaster Z (SB1500, SB1502)
Sound Blaster Zx (SB1506)

To install this pack, do the following:


Download the file onto your local hard disk.
Double-click the downloaded file.
Follow the instructions on screen.
Restart your computer when prompted.
*Download Links*

*> Latest Driver for Zx*
*> Latest Driver for Z*





Spoiler: Unofficial PAX Driver for Z, Zx & ZxR



*Please use with cautious! At your own RISK! *

*Noted by the author, you need to install the Official driver first before installing this modded driver by Robert McClelland at hardwareheaven.com*

*Download Links*

*> Latest PAX Driver for Z series*





Spoiler: FAST Mirror Download and 7.1 Sound Test Audio



*> **Mirror Downloads provided by DJRiful*





Spoiler: Community Mods






> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> If anyone is interested:
> SBZ Switcher - Automate Speakers/Headphones mode switching


----------



## m0n5t3r

Damn. I am not going to be happy about the price down here in New Zealand, but it's not going to stop me purchasing the ZxR


----------



## djriful

The review looks good - http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102048

I am looking for a better card than my sub $100 Xonar DX. It served me well so far until some BluRay movies and 320Kbps sounds are lacking in clarity, even I tweak it. The whole sound become muffled. I can't push it any further without distortion.

High-End headphones and speakers need a good sound card. So it's time, late xmas present for myself. I think ZxR should release in mid Jan.


----------



## djriful

More updates.





















Product page finally appeared -> http://us.store.creative.com/Creative-Sound-Blaster-ZxR-PCIe-Sound/M/B00AQ5PK6I.htm

Product Instruction and manual listed (Dec 21, 2012) -> http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=112159

Driver section just recently updated on Dec 27, 2012.


----------



## djriful

First review for ZxR - http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/gadgets/1296526/creative-sound-blaster-zxr

ZxR looks like it is available in limited quantity: http://us.store.creative.com/Creative-Sound-Blaster-ZxR-PCIe-Sound/M/B00AQ5PK6I.htm?AID=10274033&PID=4003003&SID=sq789iodvd88


----------



## racecar56

Wow, that looks like one serious sound card!


----------



## nismo_usaf

Just picked up a Pioneer SW-8 for my computer to match my Creative T40's. Now can I use those RCA connectors with my new Pioneer???


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*
> 
> Just picked up a Pioneer SW-8 for my computer to match my Creative T40's. Now can I use those RCA connectors with my new Pioneer???


Yeah if you want to.

Got an Email update from PCCanada that it should arrive in Feb.

Quote:


> *Additional Notes: Updated ETA: Feburary 2013*


----------



## nismo_usaf

Sounds good, I'm using a Creative X-Fi sound card, and don't like the fact its a RCA to 3.5 to plug it in :\


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*
> 
> Sounds good, I'm using a Creative X-Fi sound card, and don't like the fact its a RCA to 3.5 to plug it in :\


Once you plug it in, you will never know it is there or was plugged in that manner. That is simply a non-issue.


----------



## coupe

Is the Sound Blaster ZxR the upgrade for the Titanium HD?


----------



## Skylit

Subjective sidegrade. The case with most premium audio cards.


----------



## djriful

Updates:





http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=112387

http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=112337


----------



## xSociety

Does anybody know the best way to get the best directional audio out of these? Set windows to 5.1 or use the software 3D tech?


----------



## yoi

am i the only one who doesnt like that ribbon cable ? they could had done an optional dual slot soundcard bracket with some sort of "bridge" cable

... maybe its just me lol ( i guess i gotta buy them and mod them )


----------



## coupe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Subjective sidegrade. The case with most premium audio cards.


OK thanks! Seems like more of a driver upgrade than anything else with creative. Thank goodness for PAX drivers.


----------



## benbenkr

Since we are on topic with the Soundblaster Z series here, I thought I'd have something to share:

Apparently, the newest batches of the Z is different from the batch that was on initial release back in Nov 2012. The difference being that the latest batch of Z is using a mixture G-Luxon and Fujicon caps.
Originally, it used Nichicon Gold caps.

The Zx on the other hand while on paper is pretty much the same thing with the Z except for the ACM module, does use Nichicon Gold caps until today.

Just thought I'd give a heads-up.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Subjective sidegrade. The case with most premium audio cards.


What is a sidegrade?


----------



## Manticorps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> What is a sidegrade?


Half a dozen of one, 6 of the other.

In other words, one isn't arguably better or worse than the other, hence, a "sidegrade", not an upgrade or downgrade.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manticorps*
> 
> Half a dozen of one, 6 of the other.
> 
> In other words, one isn't arguably better or worse than the other, hence, a "sidegrade", not an upgrade or downgrade.


Thank you, equal.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

These look promising..... Hmm


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Since we are on topic with the Soundblaster Z series here, I thought I'd have something to share:
> 
> Apparently, the newest batches of the Z is different from the batch that was on initial release back in Nov 2012. The difference being that the latest batch of Z is using a mixture G-Luxon and Fujicon caps.
> Originally, it used Nichicon Gold caps.
> 
> The Zx on the other hand while on paper is pretty much the same thing with the Z except for the ACM module, does use Nichicon Gold caps until today.
> 
> Just thought I'd give a heads-up.


They ran out of stock on Nichicon Gold caps or something?

Some lucky guy is able to get their hands on them:


----------



## benbenkr

Maybe?

Then again the Z series hasn't really been in mass production till the point they'd run out on Nichicon gold caps right? I mean, they haven't even been out in the market for a quarter.

Need to contact Creative on this.


----------



## Simca

See no point on getting the ZxR.


----------



## benbenkr

Here was what I'm talking about regarding the Nichi gold caps and the G-luxon/Fujicon caps on the Z:

My friend's Soundblaster Z, see the Nichicon gold caps:


PersonalAudio's and CustomPC Review Soundblaster Z:


----------



## xSociety

Holy crap the light is bright. Anyway to take it off?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Maybe?
> 
> Then again the Z series hasn't really been in mass production till the point they'd run out on Nichicon gold caps right? I mean, they haven't even been out in the market for a quarter.
> 
> Need to contact Creative on this.


Some factory was currently out of some parts from a certain brand?

Typically you would expect them to have a list of certified okay parts (model / manufacturer) for each non-crucial component on the board. It's really not a big deal to replace components with equivalents from other reasonably-reputable brands. That said, aside from certain locations and usages, depending on the circuit, the choice of capacitors maybe has more to do with appearances and marketing rather than engineering and performance considerations.

Keeping a huge inventory of parts and being reliant on one source (unless it can't be avoided) are bad ideas.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Holy crap the light is bright. Anyway to take it off?


Snip or desolder the LEDs (unless they're actually used as diodes as well as light sources)? Or just cover them up with electrical tape or something like that.


----------



## djinferno806

I just bought the Z a few days ago. I'm really happy with it. I've officially decided its replacing my xonar essence stx(which I'm most likely going to sell).

The 116db in the Z vs 124db in the stx is not noticeable by me. The driver is stable and the surround is a lot better in my opinion to Dolby Headphone.

The EAX and proper openal support makes a huge difference in my older games.

Just an overall great sound quality using my Senheiser pc350's with the fpshero mod.

I wanted the Zxr but it seems thats nowhere to be found and its honestly a waste of money for an acm and a daughter board.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> The 116db in the Z vs 124db in the stx is not noticeable by me. The driver is stable and the surround is a lot better in my opinion to Dolby Headphone.
> 
> The EAX and proper openal support makes a huge difference in my older games.
> .


Unfortunately, both of these are performed through software emulation, not hardware. Creative dropped hardware support for both of these starting with the Recon3D series.

With titles such as World of Warcraft and the original Hitman series, compatibility is spotty at best.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> Unfortunately, both of these are performed through software emulation, not hardware. Creative dropped hardware support for both of these starting with the Recon3D series.
> 
> With titles such as World of Warcraft and the original Hitman series, compatibility is spotty at best.


Regardless of its implementation I find it actually works as opposed to my stx. I tried different openal titles and I didn't have any issues. Same with eax.

Alchemy on the other hand I haven't tried yet but I'm curious to how it handles direct sound games.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Regardless of its implementation I find it actually works as opposed to my stx. I tried different openal titles and I didn't have any issues. Same with eax.
> 
> Alchemy on the other hand I haven't tried yet but I'm curious to how it handles direct sound games.


Alchemy worked very well for me with the Titanium HD. When I used the X-Fi HD USB and the Recon3D cards with settings identical to those of the Titanium HD, a few games crashed or simply did not work. Alchemy works best for restoring hardware acceleration. When it is used with a non-EMU chipset like those used on the Recon and Z cards, it will hang or just be plain incompatible. Its only software-emulation, like the ASUS cards. Just giving you a heads up.


----------



## kymira

Im on the fence about either getting a Z series Card or a Fiio E17.
I know they kinda have 2 intended uses but besides each's pros and cons, my main curiosity is how does each Dac & Amp's Compare?


----------



## xSociety

Anybody else have this card yet? Try out my profiles I created, they seem to be great for what I'm using. Sennheiser PC 360s for my headset and Corsair SP2500s speakers.

Gaming_headphones

Gaming_speakers

Music (Mostly rock and metal so maybe change the EQ)

Any advice is welcome. I put windows to 5.1 and the Creative software to 2.1 and games to "Home Cinema" or "5.1". The direction audio is amazing.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Anybody else have this card yet? Try out my profiles I created, they seem to be great for what I'm using. Sennheiser PC 360s for my headset and Corsair SP2500s speakers.
> 
> Gaming_headphones
> 
> Gaming_speakers
> 
> Music (Mostly rock and metal so maybe change the EQ)
> 
> Any advice is welcome. I put windows to 5.1 and the Creative software to 2.1 and games to "Home Cinema" or "5.1". The direction audio is amazing.


Ya that's what I have my windows and game settings at as well. Directional audio trumps Dolby headphones in my opinion. There isnt that reverb effect that's dh always seems to add. And the audio quality isn't compromised for the sake of hrtf.


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> They ran out of stock on Nichicon Gold caps or something?
> 
> Some lucky guy is able to get their hands on them:


where u get thaaaattttt
i wantttttttttttt


----------



## fighter

the ZXR will be released around march
http://jp.creative.com/corporate/pressroom/releases/welcome.asp?pid=13305


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Ya that's what I have my windows and game settings at as well. Directional audio trumps Dolby headphones in my opinion. There isnt that reverb effect that's dh always seems to add. And the audio quality isn't compromised for the sake of hrtf.


Only annoying this is that windows always reverts to 2.1 from 5.1 after restart or sleep. Anybody know how to make that stick?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Only annoying this is that windows always reverts to 2.1 from 5.1 after restart or sleep. Anybody know how to make that stick?


I don't have that problem. Strange. Are you running windows 7 or 8?

Try re installing the driver or even removing and adding the card back in your PC.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I don't have that problem. Strange. Are you running windows 7 or 8?
> 
> Try re installing the driver or even removing and adding the card back in your PC.


Windows 8. I think it's auto detecting that I only have a 2.1 speaker setup, it's easy to change but annoying that I have to do it every time.

Edit: I also happens when I switch from headphones to speakers. Kinda annoying. Maybe I should just keep it at 2.1 and use the software surround?


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

The Recon3D series did the same until the third software update. The good news is that it was fixed within two months of product release.


----------



## BlackandDecker

Hey will this be able to output full resolution blu ray audio similar to the Auzentech Xfi Hometheater HD???


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker*
> 
> Hey will this be able to output full resolution blu ray audio similar to the Auzentech Xfi Hometheater HD???


Well it wouldn't be able to bit stream or send it as pcm since there isn't any HDMI output. Whether it can even decode dts-master or Dolby true-hd I'm not sure. Worst case scenario you would have to use a codec in a third party program and then output(software decoding) to your 5.1 speakers via the line outs.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fighter*
> 
> the ZXR will be released around march
> http://jp.creative.com/corporate/pressroom/releases/welcome.asp?pid=13305


----------



## gotskil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker*
> 
> Hey will this be able to output full resolution blu ray audio similar to the Auzentech Xfi Hometheater HD???


I need info on this as well. With an optical out do a receiver will I get 5.1?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackandDecker*
> 
> Hey will this be able to output full resolution blu ray audio similar to the Auzentech Xfi Hometheater HD???


Sweet tat! Is that Quake? Loved that ish!


----------



## BlackandDecker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Sweet tat! Is that Quake? Loved that ish!


Yeah Quake III


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> I need info on this as well. With an optical out do a receiver will I get 5.1?


yeap, it can encode 5.1 out as dts/dolby, ^^


----------



## djinferno806

Like I said in my previous post it won't bitstream lossless audio. Only lossy dts or Dolby.


----------



## clerick

Damn too bad I have no pci-e slots available. I guess my realtek xfi isn't too bad.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> Damn too bad I have no pci-e slots available. I guess my realtek xfi isn't too bad.


must upgrade your board!


----------



## djriful

Teehee. Got the Zx rather than ZxR, yeah I had a huge debate myself over the price and needs.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teehee. Got the Zx rather than ZxR, yeah I had a huge debate myself over the price and needs.


How are you finding the acm? Worth the extra 40 bux?


----------



## djinferno806

Double post


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> How are you finding the acm? Worth the extra 40 bux?


I have the same thing. I'm gonna say it's not worth it.


----------



## djriful

depends on your setup. I have speakers and headphones both plugged in. I sometime use my THX speakers for movies and gaming on headphones. Or vice versa, so my headphone and speakers both has different volume setting and that's what the ACM for + mic.


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> must upgrade your board!


Well I have crossfire and a silver arrow cooler. If i put the card above the first gpu then it would hit the cpu cooler. If I put it beween the two gpus then it would block ventilation to the 1st gpu.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> Well I have crossfire and a silver arrow cooler. If i put the card above the first gpu then it would hit the cpu cooler. If I put it beween the two gpus then it would block ventilation to the 1st gpu.


Mine just sandwich in between:


----------



## yoi

how clean looks . if it was color white , it would look bad ass with your build


----------



## djinferno806

Nice build *djriful*

Not much wiggle room with you sli setup and that psu eh? Probably could be a more efficient system with a 800-900 watt no? Overclocked?

P.s. ur coming from an Asus DX, how would you compare the sound especially now that you have a headamp?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> how clean looks . if it was color white , it would look bad ass with your build


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Nice build *djriful*
> 
> Not much wiggle room with you sli setup and that psu eh? Probably could be a more efficient system with a 800-900 watt no? Overclocked?
> 
> P.s. ur coming from an Asus DX, how would you compare the sound especially now that you have a headamp?


Thanks! This PSU HX750 is able to push up to 900 watts at above 83% efficiency 50'c on load. This is why I am still able to overclock and run on it.

Coming from an Asus Xonar DX, sound coming from the headphones are super clean and there are no more muffle sound. DX isn't bad but the software driver is outdated even a third party support (Uni-Xonar). The equalizer and option sounds are now simply terrible compare to SBX Pro Studio.

What I am saying, I can get the exact sound setting I wanted in SBX Pro than Xonar DX driver. It is way less fatigue from now. Xonar DX setting sound are weird to me from the beginning, it is almost I never understand how is this sound good with these stupid preset.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Thanks! This PSU HX750 is able to push up to 900 watts at above 83% efficiency 50'c on load. This is why I am still able to overclock and run on it.
> 
> Coming from an Asus Xonar DX, sound coming from the headphones are super clean and there are no more muffle sound. DX isn't bad but the software driver is outdated even a third party support (Uni-Xonar). The equalizer and option sounds are now simply terrible compare to SBX Pro Studio.
> 
> What I am saying, I can get the exact sound setting I wanted in SBX Pro than Xonar DX driver. It is way less fatigue from now. Xonar DX setting sound are weird to me from the beginning, it is almost I never understand how is this sound good with these stupid preset.


I'm assuming the headamp made a big difference since the dx doesn't have one. I guess your headphones might have been slightly under powered.

But ya I know what you mean about the Asus control panel. Sbx pro studio alone makes it worth the switch. I wanted to stab my eyes out with the garbage Asus made every time I opened it. Even the c media panel on the unified drivers was poop....


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I'm assuming the headamp made a big difference since the dx doesn't have one. I guess your headphones might have been slightly under powered.
> 
> But ya I know what you mean about the Asus control panel. Sbx pro studio alone makes it worth the switch. I wanted to stab my eyes out with the garbage Asus made every time I opened it. Even the c media panel on the unified drivers was poop....


Well something else I've notice. Most of the time I run a game in the background (GW2) which has many sounds channels and a Chrome browser youtube videos. What will happen is that the DX will cancel each application out, If one channel takes more priority over other sound channel, the sound will shut out randomly.

Guess DX has a limited channel that it can processes.


----------



## scajjr2

Just a question on the Z, if you connect the Front Audio and use the headphone jack on your case, are you still getting an amp'd output?

Sam


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Well something else I've notice. Most of the time I run a game in the background (GW2) which has many sounds channels and a Chrome browser youtube videos. What will happen is that the DX will cancel each application out, If one channel takes more priority over other sound channel, the sound will shut out randomly.
> 
> Guess DX has a limited channel that it can processes.


I think thats more to do with the windows audio mixer giving priority to one program and not the other or maybe just limited audio streams. Does the sound blaster z give you more audio streams?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scajjr2*
> 
> Just a question on the Z, if you connect the Front Audio and use the headphone jack on your case, are you still getting an amp'd output?
> 
> Sam


Im pretty sure it wont like most soundcards with headphone amps. You will also be bypassing the external Cirrus DAC and using the soundcore3d's built in dac which is inferior and a lot noisier. I think its like 106 db SNR or something.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Thanks! This PSU HX750 is able to push up to 900 watts at above 83% efficiency 50'c on load. This is why I am still able to overclock and run on it.


Thats not why. GTX680 doesn't draw much at all. I doubt that your pc draws even 600w at full load. Overclocking those cards hardly effects power consumption.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scajjr2*
> 
> Just a question on the Z, if you connect the Front Audio and use the headphone jack on your case, are you still getting an amp'd output?
> 
> Sam


Why would I use the front panel if I have ACM that connect directly on the back. I never like front panel ports except USBs and for most of the time I never bother to connect my IO port except the power button.


----------



## scajjr2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Why would I use the front panel if I have ACM that connect directly on the back. I never like front panel ports except USBs and for most of the time I never bother to connect my IO port except the power button.


Cause I wasn't asking about the Zx, just the Z. My tower sits down under my desk so I was just curious if one got the amp'd headphone output if you connected to the front audio pins on the Z.

Sam


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scajjr2*
> 
> Cause I wasn't asking about the Zx, just the Z. My tower sits down under my desk so I was just curious if one got the amp'd headphone output if you connected to the front audio pins on the Z.
> 
> Sam


Even if the front panel used the headphone amplifier it would be a waste since that wire is of such low quality and prone to a lot of noise. Ever thought of getting the ZX? the acm would serve you particularly well.


----------



## OCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Even if the front panel used the headphone amplifier it would be a waste since that wire is of such low quality and prone to a lot of noise. Ever thought of getting the ZX? the acm would serve you particularly well.


What if you plug in your headphones into the breakout box? Would you still get all the audio goodness and ampage?


----------



## djriful

Well, my previous card solution is to get a 3.5mm extension cord for the headset and a splitter if you want to use it for Stereo and Headphones from 1 jack (audio card) and yet your audio db will decreased greatly.


----------



## OCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Well, my previous card solution is to get a 3.5mm extension cord for the headset and a splitter if you want to use it for Stereo and Headphones from 1 jack (audio card) and yet your audio db will decreased greatly.


I'm not too worried about the DB but would the quality decrease also? I'm a 90% headphone user and would love to use the ACM for primary use.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCP*
> 
> I'm not too worried about the DB but would the quality decrease also? I'm a 90% headphone user and would love to use the ACM for primary use.


No the quality would not be affected unless it is a cheap quality cable or splitter. Gold plated connection is recommended if you plan to do this way. Sound Blaster Z will just do fine if you're solely use it for headphone with extension cable.

For me I need different sound volume for my speakers and headphones without having to fiddle the windows volumes all the time.


----------



## OCP

Another question if you don't mind







. Does the headphone jack share the same jack as the speakers or is there separate jacks for headphones and speakers?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCP*
> 
> Another question if you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Does the headphone jack share the same jack as the speakers or is there separate jacks for headphones and speakers?


All the Z series are designed to have separated headphones and speakers jacks. Your speakers connected to the Front (L/R) jack.

You don't need splitter for these cards.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCP*
> 
> Another question if you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Does the headphone jack share the same jack as the speakers or is there separate jacks for headphones and speakers?


No they are different jacks since the headphone has an amp. The line outs are made to be used with an external amp for your speakers.
Also If you use the ACM, it breaks out from the headphone jack directly so you would get the same quality as if you plugged directly into the back.


----------



## djriful

Here is the manual for the cards:

Sound Blaster Z_Zx UG Eng.pdf 4,914k .pdf file


----------



## djriful

However, I want to share something here. I presume this is a bug with the software driver.






It's not a big issue that stop you from using the software but you can always tweak the bass in equalizer instead from SBX Bass.


----------



## techfresh

Has anyone used sbxpro to get more bass from their ad700's with good results? Or is it just not possible due to how they were designed?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techfresh*
> 
> Has anyone used sbxpro to get more bass from their ad700's with good results? Or is it just not possible due to how they were designed?


you can push the frequency between 31 and 62 to +24db for bass and it is quite heavy.


----------



## apav

Hey guys,

Looking for a sound card for my Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 ohm headphones I recently bought. I will be using them for mostly gaming, but I plan to use these for music and movies as well. They also need to have headphone amps capable of driving these headphones well.

The Z series is the cheapest sound card I have found that can do all of this. I was wondering if there is anything else I should look at before I buy? I'm pretty much sold on getting the ZX, but why are the reviews of the ZX lower than the Z??

I need the ACM module because with the way my room is set up, any time I need to get to the back of my computer I have to pull my desk out from my wall, which is pretty hard and it messes up the wiring. Where my desktop is is just a huge inconvenience. So every time to plug/unplug my headphones I'd have to pull my desk out to get to the back. I think the ACM and worth the $$ so it acts like an extension cord, among other things it's useful for.

Thanks!

Edit: Also, how's the mic? I need a mic, but I've heard the mic in the ZX is pretty poor quality. Ontop of that, the ACM module will be about an arms reach away from me, so I don't think it will sound good at all being that far away. Please correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> why are the reviews of the ZX lower than the Z??


Probably because the Z is a better value for your dollar. Its the same base sound card as the ZX but without the added crap.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking for a sound card for my Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 ohm headphones I recently bought. I will be using them for mostly gaming, but I plan to use these for music and movies as well. They also need to have headphone amps capable of driving these headphones well.
> 
> The Z series is the cheapest sound card I have found that can do all of this. I was wondering if there is anything else I should look at before I buy? I'm pretty much sold on getting the ZX, but why are the reviews of the ZX lower than the Z??
> 
> I need the ACM module because with the way my room is set up, any time I need to get to the back of my computer I have to pull my desk out from my wall, which is pretty hard and it messes up the wiring. Where my desktop is is just a huge inconvenience. So every time to plug/unplug my headphones I'd have to pull my desk out to get to the back. I think the ACM and worth the $$ so it acts like an extension cord, among other things it's useful for.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Also, how's the mic? I need a mic, but I've heard the mic in the ZX is pretty poor quality. Ontop of that, the ACM module will be about an arms reach away from me, so I don't think it will sound good at all being that far away. Please correct me if I'm wrong though.


Yes, ACM is designed to avoid going back to your rig and change cables up. Zx ACM mic is actually pretty good and people complain about it because they use the Test function in the Sound Blaster panel. Well don't use that and test it on Skype, Mumble or Ventrilo. They works wonder and it is better than my previous external mic I have from Zalman. Make sure you put Beam-forming Focus at 50-60 degree. Mic is still able to capture my voice even one arm away.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Probably because the Z is a better value for your dollar. Its the same base sound card as the ZX but without the added crap.


As he said, better value for dollar.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Yes, ACM is designed to avoid going back to your rig and change cables up. Zx ACM mic is actually pretty good and people complain about it because they use the Test function in the Sound Blaster panel. Well don't use that and test it on Skype, Mumble or Ventrilo. They works wonder and it is better than my previous external mic I have from Zalman. Make sure you put Beam-forming Focus at 50-60 degree. Mic is still able to capture my voice even one arm away.
> 
> As he said, better value for dollar.


Thanks guys! I'm going to to with the ZX







Only $150 sound card I know of that has a headphone amp, surround sound, and a control module.

Gonna run to my best buy store and see if they have them (online on best buy marketplace but don't know about in store) because I have a best buy gift card. If not, I guess I'll get it from somewhere like newegg because of free shipping and no tax. Currently I don't think it's cheaper than $150 anywhere right now, which is a shame since they were on a deal not too long ago.

edit: Naturally, my best buy has nothing in the computer hardware dept. They were charging $150 for a R3con 3d though, lovely. Lol I'll just grab it off newegg.


----------



## Neocodex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> No they are different jacks since the headphone has an amp. The line outs are made to be used with an external amp for your speakers.
> Also If you use the ACM, it breaks out from the headphone jack directly so you would get the same quality as if you plugged directly into the back.


Wait, what? so the quality of the ACM is worse then plugging in the back? I assume the ACM nulls the amp on the card?


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocodex*
> 
> Wait, what? so the quality of the ACM is worse then plugging in the back? I assume the ACM nulls the amp on the card?


I'm curious about this too, to drive my headphones properly (DT 990s are hard to drive) would I have to plug it directly in the back or will I get the same power out of the ACM??


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocodex*
> 
> Wait, what? so the quality of the ACM is worse then plugging in the back? I assume the ACM nulls the amp on the card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> I'm curious about this too, to drive my headphones properly (DT 990s are hard to drive) would I have to plug it directly in the back or will I get the same power out of the ACM??


Huh? The ACM unit is simply an extension + rotary potentiometers + switcher + beam-forming microphone. No, it does not degrade anything if you connect the ACM to the card directly. Just don't connect to the front IO panel from your chassis.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocodex*
> 
> Wait, what? so the quality of the ACM is worse then plugging in the back? I assume the ACM nulls the amp on the card?


The ACM is a pass through device. The signal comes out of the headphone jack and passes unhindered to the headphone jack on the ACm and then to your headphones. There is no signal processing of any kind to change the quality of sound.


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Thanks guys! I'm going to to with the ZX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only $150 sound card I know of that has a headphone amp, surround sound, and a control module.
> 
> Gonna run to my best buy store and see if they have them (online on best buy marketplace but don't know about in store) because I have a best buy gift card. If not, I guess I'll get it from somewhere like newegg because of free shipping and no tax. Currently I don't think it's cheaper than $150 anywhere right now, which is a shame since they were on a deal not too long ago.
> 
> edit: Naturally, my best buy has nothing in the computer hardware dept. They were charging $150 for a R3con 3d though, lovely. Lol I'll just grab it off newegg.


Got an Zx open box off new egg for $107 last week.


----------



## apav

I was just wondering if that headphone amplifier carries the power from the headphone jack to the ACM to the 6.3mm jack I will be plugging my headphones into. I didn't know if the power would be carried through it. Thanks, I got one from tigerdirect for $132 with 2 day shipping.


----------



## iARDAs

I am thinking of grabbing the Zx.

As far as I can see the difference between Zx and the Z is the volume knob right?

My desktop speakers have a volume know wheel of its own. So in this case I can just use the volume know that comes with the Zx and take out the volume knob that came with my speakers?


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am thinking of grabbing the Zx.
> 
> As far as I can see the difference between Zx and the Z is the volume knob right?
> 
> My desktop speakers have a volume know wheel of its own. So in this case I can just use the volume know that comes with the Zx and take out the volume knob that came with my speakers?


The ACM isn't just a volume knob. It's a sound cancelling mic and a headphone/microphone hub. It acts as an extension cord and has both 3.5 and 6.3mm microphone and headphone jacks. Main use would be for if you find it inconvenient to get to the back of your desktop every time you need to plug or unplug something from the sound card.

As far as the sound card goes, it's the same exact card in both the Z and ZX models.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but you would be plugging into the line out jack for your speakers right? Line out isn't on the ACM. Unless you really need what basically is an extension cord with a mic, volume control and extra connectivity, save your money and go with the Z. I need that extension cord, so I went for the ZX.


----------



## Falmod

Nice job, Will defo be getting one of these for Production


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> The ACM isn't just a volume knob. It's a sound cancelling mic and a headphone/microphone hub. It acts as an extension cord and has both 3.5 and 6.3mm microphone and headphone jacks. Main use would be for if you find it inconvenient to get to the back of your desktop every time you need to plug or unplug something from the sound card.
> 
> As far as the sound card goes, it's the same exact card in both the Z and ZX models.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you would be plugging into the line out jack for your speakers right? Line out isn't on the ACM. Unless you really need what basically is an extension cord with a mic, volume control and extra connectivity, save your money and go with the Z. I need that extension cord, so I went for the ZX.


Hmmm good to know thanks and +rep.

Actually I also use a headset so it kills me that I have to get under the desk to switch speakers and headset cables. Hence alone for that reason I might actually go with the Zx version.

Doesn't the Z series also come with a mic? Is the mic on the Zx better btw?


----------



## scajjr2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm good to know thanks and +rep.
> 
> Actually I also use a headset so it kills me that I have to get under the desk to switch speakers and headset cables. Hence alone for that reason I might actually go with the Zx version.
> 
> Doesn't the Z series also come with a mic? Is the mic on the Zx better btw?


You don't have to get under the desk and constantly swap them. I got my Z installed yesterday. Just plug your headphones into the back jack and leave them. From the Z Control Panel software you can select between speakers and headphone. Works fine for me. Mic isn't bad, designed to sit on top of a monitor. Works fine for me in Teamspeak3.

Sound is so much better than the onboard Realtek I was using. Yeah I'm only using X-530 5.1's but the difference is very noticeable. Headphone volume is loud, Got my Z for $100 on Amazon.

Sam


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scajjr2*
> 
> You don't have to get under the desk and constantly swap them. I got my Z installed yesterday. Just plug your headphones into the back jack and leave them. From the Z Control Panel software you can select between speakers and headphone. Works fine for me. Mic isn't bad, designed to sit on top of a monitor. Works fine for me in Teamspeak3.
> 
> Sound is so much better than the onboard Realtek I was using. Yeah I'm only using X-530 5.1's but the difference is very noticeable. Headphone volume is loud, Got my Z for $100 on Amazon.
> 
> Sam


Thanks bro. I will definitaly get one but still cant decide between Z and Zx.

@ everyone

Does the Z or Zx have amp for headphone?


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

both have the Maxim MAX97220A. The ZxR has the Ti 6120 like the Essence sound cards do.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> both have the Maxim MAX97220A. The ZxR has the Ti 6120 like the Essence sound cards do.


But it costs $250... you rather get Z or Zx and save $100-$150 for SSD.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> both have the Maxim MAX97220A. The ZxR has the Ti 6120 like the Essence sound cards do.


Hmm. Thanks.

Is that a good amplifier?

I believe my current soundcard Xfi Titanium (base model) does not have an amplifier, and I am guessing that my current Asus Vulcan can really take advantage of the amplifier built in with the Z series.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmm. Thanks.
> 
> Is that a good amplifier?
> 
> I believe my current soundcard Xfi Titanium (base model) does not have an amplifier, and I am guessing that my current Asus Vulcan can really take advantage of the amplifier built in with the Z series.


Not as high in the SNR department as the ZXR however it is still decent enough.

Your headphones are only 32 ohms. They can be driven easily without an amp whatsoever. But you will get the benefit of the added clarity due to the really good DAC and decent headamp.

For comparison, I sold my essence STX and bought the Z. THe Z's headamp didnt make a huge difference in sound quality for me. With your headphones you probably wont get the added benefit of the ZXR's better headamp anyway.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Not as high in the SNR department as the ZXR however it is still decent enough.
> 
> Your headphones are only 32 ohms. They can be driven easily without an amp whatsoever. But you will get the benefit of the added clarity due to the really good DAC and decent headamp.
> 
> For comparison, I sold my essence STX and bought the Z. THe Z's headamp didnt make a huge difference in sound quality for me. With your headphones you probably wont get the added benefit of the ZXR's better headamp anyway.


What about the Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 ohms? I just cancelled my order on Tigerdirect because it was going to take more than a week to ship since it was being drop shipped from a warehouse. It didn't say that when I placed the order! Yea no thanks









Before I buy it somewhere else, I just wanted to know if those headphone amps are powerful enough for my Beyers. I know the amp is up to 600 ohms but these headphones are apparently harder than most to drive.

Also, and just to be certain for the last time, the headphone amp will carry power to the ACM, so my headphones will be powered the same plugging into the ACM as I would in the back of the card? Need to know, because if it doesn't carry the headphone amp's power, it's a waste to get the ZX.

Thank you guys


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> What about the Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 ohms? I just cancelled my order on Tigerdirect because it was going to take more than a week to ship since it was being drop shipped from a warehouse. It didn't say that when I placed the order! Yea no thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I buy it somewhere else, I just wanted to know if those headphone amps are powerful enough for my Beyers. I know the amp is up to 600 ohms but these headphones are apparently harder than most to drive.
> 
> Also, and just to be certain for the last time, the headphone amp will carry power to the ACM, so my headphones will be powered the same plugging into the ACM as I would in the back of the card? Need to know, because if it doesn't carry the headphone amp's power, it's a waste to get the ZX.
> 
> Thank you guys


I'm sure it will power the dt990's without a problem however for headphones like that I would invest my money on the ZXR's higher grade headphone amp. With those headphones you probably would notice quite a difference.

And yes the ACM will be fine with the headphone amp. Once the signal has been amplified it will pass through without any issues. The volume knob on the ACM is just a potentiometer. Its not going to nerf the signal or anything lol.

It wouldnt make much sense for creative to design the ACM and then somehow install resistor circuits or something that would nullify the headamp.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I'm sure it will power the dt990's without a problem however for headphones like that I would invest my money on the ZXR's higher grade headphone amp. With those headphones you probably would notice quite a difference.
> 
> And yes the ACM will be fine with the headphone amp. Once the signal has been amplified it will pass through without any issues. The volume knob on the ACM is just a potentiometer. Its not going to nerf the signal or anything lol.
> 
> It wouldnt make much sense for creative to design the ACM and then somehow install resistor circuits or something that would nullify the headamp.


I really would, I was tearing myself apart with deciding between the two. But finally I came to two conclusions. I already am breaking the bank by getting both headphones and a sound card (max budget was originally $150 for a pair of gaming headsets, but then I saw the sticky and started looking at studio grade headphones.. and haven't turned back since!). On top of that the ZXR is nowhere to be found, so I'd have to wait a while to even be able to buy it!

I guess I could wait and save up for when it becomes available.. but who knows when that will be?

Edit: Looking at the ZXR do you need both the main sound card and the daughterboard both connected at the same time for it to work properly? I just had a thought. I don't need any of the inputs on the daughterboard, so if I don't need to have both plugged into my desktop I might sell it on ebay. Would it be likely someone just wants the daughterboard?? How much do you think the daughterboard would go for by itself?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> I really would, I was tearing myself apart with deciding between the two. But finally I came to two conclusions. I already am breaking the bank by getting both headphones and a sound card (max budget was originally $150 for a pair of gaming headsets, but then I saw the sticky and started looking at studio grade headphones.. and haven't turned back since!). On top of that the ZXR is nowhere to be found, so I'd have to wait a while to even be able to buy it!
> 
> I guess I could wait and save up for when it becomes available.. but who knows when that will be?
> 
> Edit: Looking at the ZXR do you need both the main sound card and the daughterboard both connected at the same time for it to work properly? I just had a thought. I don't need any of the inputs on the daughterboard, so if I don't need to have both plugged into my desktop I might sell it on ebay. Would it be likely someone just wants the daughterboard?? How much do you think the daughterboard would go for by itself?


I know how you feel. I want a ZXR so badly but its not released yet. However Im going to put my Z up for sale once it is available and buy it. Im currently in process of getting the DT 770 pro's (not sure about 80 ohm or 250 ohm yet).

Ya you dont need the daughter board connected to the ZXR for it to work. You can always just keep it in the box like I most likely will. Selling it would be tough since the only people that would but it would be ZXR owners who need a replacement. It can not connect to a regular Z, there are no extension pins.

Creative reps have said March will be the release window.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I know how you feel. I want a ZXR so badly but its not released yet. However Im going to put my Z up for sale once it is available and buy it. Im currently in process of getting the DT 770 pro's (not sure about 80 ohm or 250 ohm yet).
> 
> Ya you dont need the daughter board connected to the ZXR for it to work. You can always just keep it in the box like I most likely will. Selling it would be tough since the only people that would but it would be ZXR owners who need a replacement. It can not connect to a regular Z, there are no extension pins.
> 
> Creative reps have said March will be the release window.


Thanks







I will get the ZX and consider doing the same when the ZXR's are in stock again. Smart decision


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Here is my suggestion for all of those who want to buy the Z-series daughterboard in the future after having purchased the Zx. Leave feedback on either Newegg or Amazon if you purchase there. Creative's marketing manager started answering people personally to assist with their issues.

He is the same man in the NewEgg promo video where they show the Zx's new features. Great guy to work with.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> Here is my suggestion for all of those who want to buy the Z-series daughterboard in the future after having purchased the Zx. Leave feedback on either Newegg or Amazon if you purchase there. Creative's marketing manager started answering people personally to assist with their issues.
> 
> He is the same man in the NewEgg promo video where they show the Zx's new features. Great guy to work with.


Im confused as to what leaving a comment would be for? The Zx cant accept the daughter card with no pins on the board. Are you saying they might change that in the future if enough people reuqest it?


----------



## djinferno806

sorry double post


----------



## fighter

newegg has created a new product page for the ZXR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102050


----------



## kewlbreze77

Anyone on here able to comment if the Zx with HD555s would suffice or should I upgrade the Headphones? I have the HD555s already but I haven't purchased the soundcard yet. It will be placed onto an ASRock 990FXA Fatal1ty. Thanks for the response in advanced.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

I think the Sennheiser headphones are very good for their price. The Z series card will more than adequately power your headphones. It has the same headphone amplifier as the Recon3D cards, and although I thought the audio quality was poor with those cards, the amplifier worked very well.


----------



## kewlbreze77

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## apav

Hey guys, a few final questions:

I got my ZX today







Here are the installation pics, but I'm not sure about the PCI-E slot I installed it in:




1.) I would of installed it into the gray slot, but as you can see it would of blocked my GPU's fan. So I installed it on my bottom PCI-E slot. It runs max at x4. Would that make a difference than the gray one that runs at x8?

2.) Is it normal that the card is wobbly in the PCI-E slot, even screwed down? I know it doesn't take up the whole length of the slot, but man does this thing feel unsecure.

3.) In the second image you can see I have some wires touching the card. You can't see it, but it's right up against a connecter that looks like the blue one you see to the right of the card. It's also super close to the PSU. Will these wires touching my sound card or the PSU being so close create interference (static noise)? I wouldn't think so but I just want to make sure.

So basically I am just wondering if it's fine where it is, or if I should move it to the gray slot. Thanks!


----------



## djriful

Any PCI-E is fine. This card uses 1x.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Any PCI-E is fine. This card uses 1x.


Thanks, +rep to you







The wires touching it are okay too and the wobbliness is normal as well I'm guessing?


----------



## colforbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Thanks, +rep to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wires touching it are okay too and the wobbliness is normal as well I'm guessing?


Those wires look like front panel sound? If they are they should be plugged into the end of your sound card. Should be alright anyways.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Hey guys, a few final questions:
> 
> I got my ZX today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the installation pics, but I'm not sure about the PCI-E slot I installed it in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) I would of installed it into the gray slot, but as you can see it would of blocked my GPU's fan. So I installed it on my bottom PCI-E slot. It runs max at x4. Would that make a difference than the gray one that runs at x8?
> 
> 2.) Is it normal that the card is wobbly in the PCI-E slot, even screwed down? I know it doesn't take up the whole length of the slot, but man does this thing feel unsecure.
> 
> 3.) In the second image you can see I have some wires touching the card. You can't see it, but it's right up against a connecter that looks like the blue one you see to the right of the card. It's also super close to the PSU. Will these wires touching my sound card or the PSU being so close create interference (static noise)? I wouldn't think so but I just want to make sure.
> 
> So basically I am just wondering if it's fine where it is, or if I should move it to the gray slot. Thanks!


Hey,

Now im not 100% sure but check your gfx card is still running with x16 lanes after you installed the ZX in that bottom slot. The reason i say that is because I believe that x4 slot you put it in is not like the x1 slots. The x1 slots are run off of the Z68 chipset and dont take bandwidth from the x16/x8/x4 slots(which are run from your cpu directly i believe).

Anyway im not certain this is the case however it was explained to me this way and the intel z68 spec sheet kinda explains this. Just check GPUz and see what it says for PCIe lane speed when it is in load.

In my p68 motherboard i just put it into a x1 slot.

Anyway doesnt hurt to check right?


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Now im not 100% sure but check your gfx card is still running with x16 lanes after you installed the ZX in that bottom slot. The reason i say that is because I believe that x4 slot you put it in is not like the x1 slots. The x1 slots are run off of the Z68 chipset and dont take bandwidth from the x16/x8/x4 slots(which are run from your cpu directly i believe).
> 
> Anyway im not certain this is the case however it was explained to me this way and the intel z68 spec sheet kinda explains this. Just check GPUz and see what it says for PCIe lane speed when it is in load.
> 
> In my p68 motherboard i just put it into a x1 slot.
> 
> Anyway doesnt hurt to check right?




Says it's x16. But wait.. it says it's PCI-E 3.0. My motherboard is the original P8Z68-V and not the PCI-E 3.0 board. So is that showing what my gpu is capable of, or what it is actually running at? If it's just showing what I'm capable of, then it might not be running at x16. If it is running at only x8, and my gpu is getting less bandwidth, does that mean I'm going to have worse framerates than usual? Just played a quick game of BF3 and everything seemed normal performance wise.

So far I'm loving it. Definitely a heightened sense of clarity. So if I keep the ACM plugged in all the time that means that the mic always on. I wish they had a switch to mute it. So is the ACM supposed to be plugged in all the time? I never left my headset plugged in 24/7, so I don't know if that would wear the mic out or something.

Sorry for the noobish questions, completely new to this audio stuff


----------



## djinferno806

No it seems that you are fine. It shows you are running at x16. I wasnt trying to scare or worry you its just something I read.

I dont think the beamforming mic is always on unless you have it like that in the creative panel. Like most mics they only work when you activate them in an application im assuming.


----------



## Steffek

Just installed my ZX. I also noticed it is a bit wobbly when I installed it into the PCI-E slot but all is well. All I have to say is WOW it is a lot nicer then the on board audio I had from my MSI Z68 MB.

I use these V Moda headphones. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BYRGLI/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> No it seems that you are fine. It shows you are running at x16. I wasnt trying to scare or worry you its just something I read.
> 
> I dont think the beamforming mic is always on unless you have it like that in the creative panel. Like most mics they only work when you activate them in an application im assuming.


No I understand it is a cause for concern. I know that it shows that, but it also shows that I'm running PCI-E 3.0, which isn't true. My gpu is 3.0 capable, so I didn't know if it was showing what it's capable of or what it's really running at on my system.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> No I understand it is a cause for concern. I know that it shows that, but it also shows that I'm running PCI-E 3.0, which isn't true. My gpu is 3.0 capable, so I didn't know if it was showing what it's capable of or what it's really running at on my system.


this is what it says about your motherboards x4 slot on the specs page:

**1: The PCIe x16_3 slot shares bandwidth with PCIe x1_1 slot, PCIe x1_2 slot, USB3_34 and eSATA. The PCIe x16_3 default setting is in x1 mode.*

So it seems it only shares bandwidth with the other x1 slots and usb3 and esata.

So your good to go.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I just saw the pcb on this card and it looks pretty barren. That has me questioning the quality of this card to be honest.

Has anyone tried a 250ohm beyer on one of these cards? Will it get them loud?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I just saw the pcb on this card and it looks pretty barren. That has me questioning the quality of this card to be honest.
> 
> Has anyone tried a 250ohm beyer on one of these cards? Will it get them loud?


On the Z? It does look rather barren, but it is full height, so there's a lot of space to work with. Some pretty high-quality audio designs can be stuffed into small PCB areas, and high-end (but not cutting-edge) performance can be gotten without some huge esoteric parts. It's not the size that counts, but how...

Creative's site says full-scale output level for headphone output is 1.3V rms for 33 ohms, 2V rms for 600 ohms. That either means it's current-limited at 33 ohms, or there is just roughly 20 ohms output impedance. If output impedance were higher than that, full-scale output into 33 ohms would be smaller relative to the full-scale output for 600 ohms. For 250 ohms, you'd be getting some 1.9V or so output. Or around 2V, if output impedance is low and it was just an output power limitation at 33 ohms, but 1.9V vs. 2V is not exactly a big difference. Beyer's spec of 96 dB SPL / 1 mW for the headphones implies some 108 dB SPL max output. InnerFidelity measured 0.38 mW required for 90 dB SPL on the DT 880 250 ohms, so 1.9V would mean about 106 dB SPL.

That's probably enough for most people and most music. I'd consider that loud. If you have volume reduced from some kind of heavy subtractive EQ or need a lot of range to for hitting a decent average volume on very wide dynamic range material, then probably not.

Hopefully somebody's tried it and has some impressions, relative to some other gear too.


----------



## djinferno806

Newegg has released a new video with the marketing guy from Creative talking about the ZXR.

Its really bad since he mixes up all the components on the board and doesnt know the difference between OPAMPs, DAC's and the headphone amp chips.






EDIT: The ZXR is now available on the creative site for sale.

http://us.store.creative.com/Creative-Sound-Blaster-ZxR-PCIe-Sound/M/B00AQ5PK6I.htm


----------



## techfresh

With my ath-ad700's I need to have the ACM dial around 2:00 to get to a decent volume out of the headphones with volume set at max on the computer.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techfresh*
> 
> With my ath-ad700's I need to have the ACM dial around 2:00 to get to a decent volume out of the headphones with volume set at max on the computer.


Wait what?
I thought the ACM dial was supposed to control the digital volume in windows? That's what the creative rep had said.


----------



## techfresh

The dial is independent. The SB software has a master volume setting that ties to the OS volume, but not the dial.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Wait what?
> I thought the ACM dial was supposed to control the digital volume in windows? That's what the creative rep had said.


Your speaker has it own volume knob except your headphones won't have any and this where ACM comes in.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Your speaker has it own volume knob except your headphones won't have any and this where ACM comes in.


Ya I understand that. Its just that I had read somewhere one of the creative reps said it would directly control the windows digital volume similar to the volume control on a keyboard.

I guess that's not possible with just 3.5 mm connections.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Ya I understand that. Its just that I had read somewhere one of the creative reps said it would directly control the windows digital volume similar to the volume control on a keyboard.
> 
> I guess that's not possible with just 3.5 mm connections.


The ACM is not a powered device but a bypass only. So yeah, rep is wrong about it.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The ACM is not a powered device but a bypass only. So yeah, rep is wrong about it.


Not surprising since the rep in the newegg video doesnt know anything about the ZXR's components. Or at least which ones are which....


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Video was fine, but I wish they had the high end card on display rather than just pictures.

I had commented earlier on the above poster's comments, regarding the Creative rep. I did not see him state anything incorrectly about components or their location. He may have been looking at pictures on a monitor at the same time he and the Newegg guy were handling cards.

I have spoken with Ryan several times and he really does care about user perception of Creative's products. The guy took the job of pushing Creative's products after the Vista debacle and I really do think that the company as a whole has done a better job with newer products.

The Recon3D was very poor in terms of its audio quality, but the software was updated three times in just a few months. Since the Recon3D and the Z series share the same interface and software, hopefully the updates will continue to be released on a regular basis.


----------



## Iketh

I've read that any device that has it's volume controlled by the OS is running in 8-bit sound.... Can anyone here refute this or if it's true, does Creative's driver replace the OS's volume control?

Also, anyone know if the ZxR daughter board will eliminate the sound delay caused by Dolby/DTS encoding since it will have it's own processor? It's about a 0.3s delay on the old X-Fi and about 0.2s on the Z/Zx (my personal measurements).


----------



## josbur63

I am not sure if this has been posted,but the SoundBlaster Z is $99.99,and the SoundBlaster ZX is $129.99 at Microcenter.A good deal for those with a MicroCenter nearby.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> I've read that any device that has it's volume controlled by the OS is running in 8-bit sound.... Can anyone here refute this or if it's true, does Creative's driver replace the OS's volume control?
> 
> Also, anyone know if the ZxR daughter board will eliminate the sound delay caused by Dolby/DTS encoding since it will have it's own processor? It's about a 0.3s delay on the old X-Fi and about 0.2s on the Z/Zx (my personal measurements).


That's the first I have ever heard of this? :S... Simply just not true. The OS/windows mixer controls the volume for every device. So I'm not sure what you mean. I'm not sure if you have ever heard 8 bit sounds but there would be a HUGE difference from 16 bit. It would feel as though you are in an 80's arcade.

The lowest bit rate that the windows mixer operates at is 16.

EIther way the sound blaster Z's driver control panel volume slider is just the windows mixer volume. It is bypassed in wasapi or ASAPI mode. At which point you would have to use the applications own volume adjustment.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I just got my ZX. I haven't really played with it much but one thing that I noticed is that there still isn't any way to switch to 5.1 in windows through the creative control panel. Thats sort of disappointing.

Edit: This thing also definitely pushes a 250 ohm DT990 loud enough.

Edit 2: Sound quality also seems good.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

I got my Zx recently too, and I can't figure out how to get it to auto-switch from headphones to my speakers (which are directly plugged into the card). The headphones are connected to the ACM module, but when I take them out, it doesn't switch to speakers automatically. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I'm pretty sure that you have to do it manually in the driver. That way you can also just leave them plugged in all of the time.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that you have to do it manually in the driver. That way you can also just leave them plugged in all of the time.


Problem is, there is no place in their driver software to do that, and no way in configuring it as separate playback devices in Windows (it just shows up as Sound Blaster Zx in Windows playback devices)


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Problem is, there is no place in their driver software to do that, and no way in configuring it as separate playback devices in Windows (it just shows up as Sound Blaster Zx in Windows playback devices)


I think you can only manually switch between the two in the Speaker/Headphones tab









Also, I have another question. I have the ZX (so the ACM not the mic). When CrystalVoice is disabled, my mic is super clear, but has a pretty noticeable static noise behind my voice. Enabling CrystalVoice gets rid of that static, but it really degrades the quality of my voice. Is that to be expected and normal for everyone, or is there a way I can get rid of the static when CrystalVoice is disabled? I thought these cards blocked out interference!


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I just got my ZX. I haven't really played with it much but one thing that I noticed is that there still isn't any way to switch to 5.1 in windows through the creative control panel. Thats sort of disappointing.
> 
> Edit: This thing also definitely pushes a 250 ohm DT990 loud enough.
> 
> Edit 2: Sound quality also seems good.


Im confused? You can set 5.1 in the windows sound panel and then switch from 5.1 to stereo and vice versa in the creative "speakers/headphone" tab in the creative control panel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Problem is, there is no place in their driver software to do that, and no way in configuring it as separate playback devices in Windows (it just shows up as Sound Blaster Zx in Windows playback devices)


Not sure if trolling....lol. That is the exact reason that they made the little switcher in the SPEAKERS/HEADPHONES tab of the control panel. So you can leave them both plugged in and just switch when you want. It literally takes 1 second. Probably faster than unplugging.anything anyway.

*
UPDATE:*

Seems there are some Quality Control issues with the ZXR and they are recalling some back. Not a good sign however good for Creative on being diligent.

http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=699322

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1744947


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Im confused? You can set 5.1 in the windows sound panel and then switch from 5.1 to stereo and vice versa in the creative "speakers/headphone" tab in the creative control panel.


When using SBX surround with headphones you want to set windows to 5.1 to get the game engine to provide all 5 channels for a virtual surround environment. With Asus sound cards there is an option to change the windows setting from right in the control panel.

It also resets back to stereo when you switch between headphones and speakers which is annoying.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> When using SBX surround with headphones you want to set windows to 5.1 to get the game engine to provide all 5 channels for a virtual surround environment. With Asus sound cards there is an option to change the windows setting from right in the control panel.
> 
> It also resets back to stereo when you switch between headphones and speakers which is annoying.


Try reinstalling the driver. Mine doesn't reset when I switch between speakers and headphones.


----------



## zombipuppy

Hello all, new owner of the ZX here.

I want to clear up exactly what I need to do when I want to use my headphones to experience surround sound with games. Do I need to set my Windows settings to 5.1 and Creative control panel settings to headphones? This is exactly what I did with my previous card, the X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro. I'm seeing that the Dolby surround setting adds too much unwanted reverb to everything.

Just want to clear the air once and for all and know *what the best/most accurate setting is for positional audio*.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombipuppy*
> 
> Hello all, new owner of the ZX here.
> 
> I want to clear up exactly what I need to do when I want to use my headphones to experience surround sound with games. Do I need to set my Windows settings to 5.1 and Creative control panel settings to headphones? This is exactly what I did with my previous card, the X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro. I'm seeing that the Dolby surround setting adds too much unwanted reverb to everything.
> 
> Just want to clear the air once and for all and know *what the best/most accurate setting is for positional audio*.


Windows control panel at 5.1 setting. And the creative control panel with headphone setting and sbx surround option turned on. Leave it at the default surround setting.

That should give you the best surround experience


----------



## zombipuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Windows control panel at 5.1 setting. And the creative control panel with headphone setting and sbx surround option turned on. Leave it at the default surround setting.
> 
> That should give you the best surround experience


Thanks!


----------



## mikami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Windows control panel at 5.1 setting. And the creative control panel with headphone setting and sbx surround option turned on. Leave it at the default surround setting.
> 
> That should give you the best surround experience


what about the eq settings? There is a profile for "FPS" and it seems to have these EQ settings do you leave that on?


----------



## djinferno806

No I dont use the equalizer settings at all. I like my sound to not be altered at all frequency wise.

Its more personal preference though really. Its up to you.


----------



## zombipuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikami*
> 
> what about the eq settings? There is a profile for "FPS" and it seems to have these EQ settings do you leave that on?


It really depends on your speakers. If they're weak on mids you can turn up the equalizer on those frequencies, for example.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Windows control panel at 5.1 setting. And the creative control panel with headphone setting and sbx surround option turned on. Leave it at the default surround setting.
> 
> That should give you the best surround experience


^ Pretty much this.

In the audio portion of the windows control panel, there's also a tab allows you test to verify that 5.1 is functional. As long as you have 5.1 enabled in control panel (windows) and SBX surround turned on, you'll get 5.1.

I'm still really impressed by how well this card handles music. I know creative received flak for the recon3d (which was completely deserved) but IMO they really hit a home run with the Z series. I haven't found anything that I do not like.


----------



## zombipuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> ^ Pretty much this.
> 
> In the audio portion of the windows control panel, there's also a tab allows you test to verify that 5.1 is functional. As long as you have 5.1 enabled in control panel (windows) and SBX surround turned on, you'll get 5.1.
> 
> I'm still really impressed by how well this card handles music. I know creative received flak for the recon3d (which was completely deserved) but IMO they really hit a home run with the Z series. I haven't found anything that I do not like.


So what was it about the Recon series that was so awful? I never tried it, but doesn't it use the same Core3D processing as the Z?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombipuppy*
> 
> So what was it about the Recon series that was so awful? I never tried it, but doesn't it use the same Core3D processing as the Z?


It does but unlike the z it used its built in DAC and headphone amp. Which is in the range of 102db SNR.
The sound was terrible no difference from onboard according to some users.

*EDIT:*

BababooeyHTJ is correct, it also used the Maxim MAX97220A headamp. So just the DAC was the difference.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

The recon 3d and z use the same headphone amp if I'm not mistaken. Its decent, there are times when I wish that it got my 250 ohm DT990 louder though.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

The ZxR uses the TI TPA6120 just as the Asus Essence line does. The Zx and Z both use the Maxim MAX97220A like the Recon3d cards did.


----------



## iARDAs

My father in law got me a Creative Sound Blaster Zx.

I hope it will be better than the Titanium.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Please post back with your thoughts after you have taken it for a spin..........


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> Please post back with your thoughts after you have taken it for a spin..........


Unfortunately it will not be before March 5th.

That's when my in laws will be coming back.


----------



## j3poysy

I'm not a audiophile and have been a long time AC97 audio user, I was wondering if i'll notice a significant difference coming from onboard sound (Headphones: Corsair 1300).


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3poysy*
> 
> I'm not a audiophile and have been a long time AC97 audio user, I was wondering if i'll notice a significant difference coming from onboard sound (Headphones: Corsair 1300).


I would say yes.

Some people claims the answer is no, but switching from on board to Creative titanium made a great difference for me in games and in music. This Sound Blaster Z is a bit better than the Titanium I am using, so it can only be better.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3poysy*
> 
> I'm not a audiophile and have been a long time AC97 audio user, I was wondering if i'll notice a significant difference coming from onboard sound (Headphones: Corsair 1300).


Your onboard sound would not be able to handle many sound channel especially RPG games with a lot of surround sound effects. I'm not talking about 2.1, 5.1 or 7.1. I'm talking about the sound processing from the game engine to the hardwares. Like CPU threads. Everything will sound very flat onboard and cancel each other sounds out vs a dedicated sound card.

Also, free up your CPU for having a dedicated sound card. More FPS+ (not really an issue with today CPU but it is still better).


----------



## j3poysy

Ahh thanks that makes sense. The last time i used a dedicated sound card was maybe early 2000s and it was SB Live! The reviews have been favorable and got me interested in this.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Your onboard sound would not be able to handle many sound channel especially RPG games with a lot of surround sound effects. I'm not talking about 2.1, 5.1 or 7.1. I'm talking about the sound processing from the game engine to the hardwares. Like CPU threads. Everything will sound very flat onboard and cancel each other sounds out vs a dedicated sound card.
> 
> Also, free up your CPU for having a dedicated sound card. More FPS+ (not really an issue with today CPU but it is still better).


Thats not at all true. Unless the game in question uses open al or EAX which isn't very common these days. In general in the vast majority of recent games the audio is handled by the game. The sound card just acts as a digital to analog converter.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Thats not at all true. Unless the game in question uses open al or EAX which isn't very common these days. In general in the vast majority of recent games the audio is handled by the game. The sound card just acts as a digital to analog converter.


Thank you for stating that. I hear people every day asking, "Well does my sound card support EAX?" I even saw a review posted where the reviewer spoke of how well EAX worked in the newest games......The last games to use OpenAl / EAX were Kane & Lynch, Bioshock I, and Call of Juarez.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> Thank you for stating that. I hear people every day asking, "Well does my sound card support EAX?" I even saw a review posted where the reviewer spoke of how well EAX worked in the newest games......The last games to use OpenAl / EAX were Kane & Lynch, Bioshock I, and Call of Juarez.


EAX is dead long time ago.


----------



## Nightingale

Innovation in PC audio is also dead. pre mixed 5.1 -->to HRTF(Head-related transfer functions) is a poor excuse.


----------



## djinferno806

The entire state of PC gaming is in disarray . I blame the consoles and Microsoft's general f u to gamers. As much as it sounds cliche I guarentee they abandoned all their PC gaming prospects to better their console.

I'm hoping this changes one day again.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I thought that pc gaming died years ago.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> EAX is dead long time ago.


however CMSS-3D is far better for positional audio in games than Dolby Headphone (which is getting replaced soon by Dolby and it should).




CMSS-3D is based upon how you hear things naturally in the environment (Head related transfer functions) while Dolby Headphone is based upon ideal 5.1 speaker positioning within a room.


----------



## iARDAs

And which 3D technique does the Sound Blaster Z have? Is it any good?

March 6th can't come sooner for me to test.


----------



## djinferno806

The sound blaster z uses sbx pro studio. Vastly superior to Dolby headphone.

I don't understand how cmss3d could be any good in crysis 2. It doesn't support directsound 3d, openal or and eax extensions. It uses premixed 5.1. I think dh wins in that game, however it still blows because of reverb.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> The sound blaster z uses sbx pro studio. Vastly superior to Dolby headphone.
> 
> I don't understand how cmss3d could be any good in crysis 2. It doesn't support directsound 3d, openal or and eax extensions. It uses premixed 5.1. I think dh wins in that game, however it still blows because of reverb.


EAX and CMSS-3D are different and separate from one another.

Also:


----------



## djinferno806

I was under the impression that cmss3d uses eax along with openal or ds3d


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I was under the impression that cmss3d uses eax along with openal or ds3d


CMSS-3D is virtual 7.1 while EAX is other technologies that incorporates such things such as height and closeness of sound. the way CMSS-3D does it is far better than any Dolby Tech because of what it's based upon as noted before.

Windows 8 brings back hardware accelerated audio! Yay!


----------



## djinferno806

Ya I heard that too. However I'm very doubtful of developers taking advantage of this. I hope I'm wrong.

As long as consoles are around and we get stupid ports, the PC audio benefits arent going to see the light of day.


----------



## zombipuppy

So I guess my question would be: how does the prior CMSS-3D tech compare to SBX Pro Studio in terms of positional audio, in your guys' opinions? I've experienced both, and personally I like SBX a lot.


----------



## djinferno806

I get better front and rear differentiation with sbx than I did with cmss 3d. I used bf3 and borderlands 2(openal enabled) to test this. Also I don't get listener fatigue as much with sbx. Cmss3d sounds more in my head than sbx... some may like that. I'm not a huge fan. Its not as out of my head, room effect as Dolby though.


----------



## sugiik

are zxr released yet ? can't find it on amazon


----------



## aceifeR

they are









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102050


----------



## sugiik




----------



## DigitalSavior

Just purchased and installed my Zx and I am impressed. Definitely like it better than the on board audio.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> CMSS-3D is virtual 7.1 while EAX is other technologies that incorporates such things such as height and closeness of sound. the way CMSS-3D does it is far better than any Dolby Tech because of what it's based upon as noted before.


CMSS3d only incorporates those features in games that use open al or eax which is few and far apart these days. You really should clarify when making blanket statements like that.
Quote:


> Windows 8 brings back hardware accelerated audio! Yay!


Yes and no.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> CMSS3d only incorporates those features in games that use open al or eax which is few and far apart these days. You really should clarify when making blanket statements like that.
> Yes and no.


Thank you. I knew I wasn't losing my mind and that those features are integral to each other


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSavior*
> 
> Just purchased and installed my Zx and I am impressed. Definitely like it better than the on board audio.


Its a no brainer between onboard and dedicated card.


----------



## iARDAs

I am getting the Creative Zx as a gift.

Hopefully it will be better than my Creative XFi Titanium (non HD)


----------



## ArgonV

Long time lurker here...

The ZxR has ASIO playback support in the driver now, as well as the Z and Zx via a driver update from Creative's autoupdate application.


----------



## fighter

thanks for the info


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArgonV*
> 
> Long time lurker here...
> 
> The ZxR has ASIO playback support in the driver now, as well as the Z and Zx via a driver update from Creative's autoupdate application.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*


What does this feature do?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What does this feature do?


ASIO bypasses Windows and the Creative Drivers. in other words your media player communicates directly with the sound card.


----------



## djriful

I think Z series only support ASIO playback... I tried to map in recording mode. Nope it doesn't work.


----------



## djinferno806

There is no driver update listed on the creative website or through the auto update utility.


----------



## bumblebee1980

you can download ASIO4ALL for free.

http://www.asio4all.com/

I think Creative just embedded it into their own drivers and made a GUI for it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> ASIO bypasses Windows and the Creative Drivers. in other words your media player communicates directly with the sound card.


So this is good while listening to Music?

I will be installing the Zx on wednesday so I want to be prepared.


----------



## fighter

you can use stereo direct mode, which will do the same thing


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fighter*
> 
> you can use stereo direct mode, which will do the same thing


No stereo direct mode does not do the same thing. It still uses the windows mixer and creative control driver which asio was made to bypass.
The whole point was the get low latency and do it without resampling which can degrade quality


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fighter*
> 
> you can use stereo direct mode, which will do the same thing


I don't think it's the same thing. that probably disables all processing but Windows and Creative are still in control. ASIO is designed to give you bit-perfect playback with the lowest latency.


----------



## iARDAs

So listening to music ASIO should give better sound quality than it seems.

But while gaming, stick with Creative's own drivers?

One last question guys.

When I get my Zx, I am just going to uninstall everything Xfi Titanium related in my PC, and than just install the Zx drivers.

Any need for drive sweeper?


----------



## djinferno806

You can't game in asio, games require access to the windows mixer. Asio is strictly for music through a media player such as fubar2000. You would need the asio plugin and then you're good to go.

I would do drive sweeper before installing the zx... especially knowing how bad creative old drivers were. Doesn't hurt to be sure


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> You can't game in asio, games require access to the windows mixer. Asio is strictly for music through a media player such as fubar2000. You would need the asio plugin and then you're good to go.
> 
> I would do drive sweeper before installing the zx... especially knowing how bad creative old drivers were. Doesn't hurt to be sure


I will do the drive sweeper thanks.

Also for Asio I am going to have to install fubar2000 ha? So I wont be listening to music anymore via Itunes nor Windows Media Player.

I will make everything ready for wednesday.


----------



## djinferno806

You'd have to check if there are asio plugins for those media players I'm not sure.


----------



## bumblebee1980

JRiver Media Center is a nice alternative to Foobar2000. you have to pay for it but there is a trial. they do have a free version called JRiver Media Jukebox but it's a little light weight.


----------



## Simca

JRiver would be better if it had a good equalizer. The equalizer alone is stopping me from using JRiver.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I don't use the Equalizer.

try this thread?

http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=66175.0


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> JRiver would be better if it had a good equalizer. The equalizer alone is stopping me from using JRiver.


What if I use the equalizer of the soundcard software? Isn't it the sameting? or different?


----------



## djinferno806

Asio bypasses the creative suite so the equalizer won't work.

To be honest I wouldn't put too much emphases on asio, unless you're entire music collection is in flac or alac, then you most likely won't hear a difference. Even then I wouldn't worry too much

I personally don't use asio because its not a worthwhile difference to me.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Asio bypasses the creative suite so the equalizer won't work.
> 
> To be honest I wouldn't put too much emphases on asio, unless you're entire music collection is in flac or alac, then you most likely won't hear a difference. Even then I wouldn't worry too much
> 
> I personally don't use asio because its not a worthwhile difference to me.


Hmmm

I had thought maybe it gave a great difference on regular daily music listening.

If the difference is minimal or neglectable, perhaps I shouldn't worry about Asio.


----------



## Simca

Negligible IMO.


----------



## ArgonV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> There is no driver update listed on the creative website or through the auto update utility.


I just got the ZxR on Friday. When I installed the drivers from the CD, then ran the Creative Update program, there was a driver update.


----------



## ArgonV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I think Z series only support ASIO playback... I tried to map in recording mode. Nope it doesn't work.


That's what I said!


----------



## iARDAs

Out of the blue, since we are talking audio

What is the best media player out there? or the one that you guys really think it has great features.

I am using Windows Media Player.

I was using Itunes but trying to get out of the Apple Jail.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArgonV*
> 
> That's what I said!


What?

I'm a little lost.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Out of the blue, since we are talking audio
> 
> What is the best media player out there? or the one that you guys really think it has great features.
> 
> I am using Windows Media Player.
> 
> I was using Itunes but trying to get out of the Apple Jail.


JRiver is considered the premiere consumer media player on Windows (coming to MAC soon)

even features like the CD Ripping is better than most standalone software.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> JRiver is considered the premiere consumer media player on Windows (coming to MAC soon)
> 
> even features like the CD Ripping is better than most standalone software.


Thanks mate

+rep

Anything I should download? Like codecs or other stuff to make music listening better?


----------



## bumblebee1980

you're welcome









nice JRiver review here

http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/436-jriver-media-center-17-detail/

no codecs.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> JRiver is considered the premiere consumer media player on Windows (coming to MAC soon)
> 
> even features like the CD Ripping is better than most standalone software.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> +rep
> 
> Anything I should download? Like codecs or other stuff to make music listening better?
Click to expand...

Let's just be clear that it doesn't make your music sound any better than a good free player. You're paying for the features it provides like CD Ripping and nice skinning/DSP features. Not better audio quality.


----------



## bumblebee1980

JRiver Media Center was designed from the ground up for audiophiles. it has a great layout with organizing, really powerful ripping tool with multi-drive support as mentioned, 64-bit engine, parametric equalizer, convolution engine, memory playback, really advanced upsampling, HDTracks integration, great SACD support, AIFF and ALAC encoding, headphone DSP, etc.

download the trial. if you don't like it, don't buy it


----------



## Simca

I don't doubt it's focused for audiophiles. It has many great features that completely blow the competition out of the water..but I wouldn't say that's the case for headphone users.

I'd say this program strongly excels in CD Ripping software, Multi-Channel setups (like 7.1 surround sound) and it looks good. I won't say it looks amazing. I'll say that it's the easiest program to skin and you can change between skins absolutely seamlessly. Other programs skin well, this one does so with the least effort.

I'm torn in my opinion regarding the DSPs the software provides. It does indeed add a spatial sound to music, but I'm not sure how I feel about that.

There are positives and negatives. The positives being it gives your headphones a larger soundstage. It definitely gives you more spatialization. The down side is that in doing so it also changes the dynamic of the music. It's now like being at a private concert rather than having the music play in your head. Music can lose some of the peeks and valleys by making the music more spatialized. It can also lose some of that personal touch. I feel you lose out on some emotional parts in chords that music can strike in you, but at the same time you sacrifice that for a new experience. A different kind of sound..

I think it's pretty neat for instrumental music. Orchestral in particular. I don't think it's great for music that's meant to tug at heart strings. I don't think it's great for music that has a few peaks and valleys as well. I think this spatial DSP sort of kills dynamic range.

Your opinion on it, bumblebee? I can see how it would be nice for a headphone like the LCD-2s. I'm not sure it's great on a headphone like the HE-400/500. Probably slightly Ok on the HE-500 and less so on HE-400.

It definitely adds noise to music and there's simply no way around that. It adds noticeable noise. Grainy noise. Some may be able to live with the noise it adds, but others pampered by a silent DAC may dislike it.


----------



## somethingname

Which card would be better to get for music mainly?. The Titanium HD or the new Creative Z card? I noticed the HD is 122 while the z is 116 Signal to Noise Ratio


----------



## SuperKW

There is a new driver just came out , worth the update ?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperKW*
> 
> There is a new driver just came out , worth the update ?


If you want asio support than yes, other than that I don't see much change. The drivers have been pretty amazing since day one.


----------



## N3V3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> JRiver Media Center was designed from the ground up for audiophiles. it has a great layout with organizing, really powerful ripping tool with multi-drive support as mentioned, 64-bit engine, parametric equalizer, convolution engine, memory playback, really advanced upsampling, HDTracks integration, great SACD support, AIFF and ALAC encoding, headphone DSP, etc.
> 
> download the trial. if you don't like it, don't buy it


+3 to that. Been using JRiver MC on 4 systems (1 license gives you this).
Not to mention a great Theater View for easily scrolling through giant libraries, and many, many other great things - Video being another...


----------



## iARDAs

I just got my Zx and will be installing it in a few mins.


----------



## iARDAs

So I setup the ZX and my god it is amazing.

I actually like it better than the XFI Titanium (non HD) soundcard that I used to own.

Played a round of Black ops 2 and the difference is THERE

I have few questions though

1-) I am going to pick up a new 1440p monitor with its own speakers. Asus PB278Q.

How do I plug that monitor's speaker to the soundcard, so I can take advantage of the speaker/headpone switching in the software?

2-) I will later connect my Harman Kardon 5+1 via optical input. How will I take advantage of DTS or Dolby? It says that DTS or Dolby will only work for movies but not games.


----------



## techfresh

Answer to question #1. Plug the speakers 3.5mm into the third hole from the right. The first two are for the headphone and mic. Make sure setting in playback is correct.


----------



## ArgonV

Guys, I'm trying to set up my ZxR to where I get virtual 5.1 with music (Stereo) playback on my 5.1 speaker setup, and still sound good in games (bass mainly).

I've set some mixer settings which have improved game and application bass, but I want to know if there's another way to get 5.1 from stereo music other than going through the SBX? And also, what are good mixer settings for a Logitech 5.1 Z5300e setup? This speaker system has its own bass crossover frequency control, so I do not need to set that in the ZxR driver from what I understand. I'm finding that in games and some Youtube videos, bass is not being pushed when it should unless I disable the SBX Surround, and turn on the Crystalizer. However in music (through iTunes) the bass is great and not distorted when I turn off the Crystalizer and set SBX Surround to 20%-50%, when on the speaker system remote control I have the bass set real low.


----------



## APC

Excuse my english

I have a 2.0 MA-15D system and xonar d1.

I want upgrade my soundcard. Is a good upgrade the creative Z. Is the difference noticiable?

I use my pc for games and movies.

Thanks

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## liquidzoo

Questions for owners of the Zx/ZxR (I couldn't find this online):

Is the headphone jack on the ACM amplified or is it only the jack on the card itself that's amped?


----------



## DauhU

jack on the card, the ACM is only a pass thru with no degrading of the quality.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DauhU*
> 
> jack on the card, the ACM is only a pass thru with no degrading of the quality.


Thanks!


----------



## Bruizer

Quick question(s)...

Thinking about getting a Z. I currently have an X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional in my rig. Pretty solid card minus drivers. My questions are 1) I run two hard drives, one with Windows 7 Professional 64 bit and one with Windows XP 32 bit for all of my old computer games. I notice that Creative does not list the Z as supporting XP. So is it a no go with Windows XP? 2) May be a little out there and dated, but would I still be able to play some old Battlefield 2 with X-Fi selected and Ultra Sound turned on? (I remember back in the day you had to have an X-Fi to enable the option.)

Thanks fellas.

Edit: The Z is only $99.99 at Newegg with a $20 gift card and it seems that going with the Z would not only give me better drivers but also a nice boost in sound quality. But let me know if its not worth it.


----------



## liquidzoo

It might work with XP, but as official Microsoft support for it has ended, it's very unlikely that any company would develop drivers for a new product to work on it.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Is there any difference audio quality wise between the Z, ZX and ZXR?


----------



## liquidzoo

The ZxR is audiophile quality. There's probably a difference between the Z and Zx, but nowhere near the difference between them and the ZxR (and a price to match).

Not sure about the DAC in the other 2, but I know the ZxR has a Burr-Brown DAC in it.


----------



## benbenkr

Z and Zx are both entirely the same card, they only differ in the fact that Zx comes with an ACM.

There is a subtle difference in less jitter (nothing you'd notice unless you're looking at graphs btw) if they are using Nichi gold caps instead of the G-luxon/Fuji caps.
Most early batches of the Z and Zx were using Nichi gold (the same caps on the ZxR), but seems like most recent batches are already on the G-luxon/Fuji caps though.

Not a huge difference, very subtle in fact so don't worry.


----------



## iARDAs

Any one care to share their profiles while watching a movie or listening to music?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruizer*
> 
> Quick question(s)...
> 
> Thinking about getting a Z. I currently have an X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional in my rig. Pretty solid card minus drivers. My questions are 1) I run two hard drives, one with Windows 7 Professional 64 bit and one with Windows XP 32 bit for all of my old computer games. I notice that Creative does not list the Z as supporting XP. So is it a no go with Windows XP? 2) May be a little out there and dated, but would I still be able to play some old Battlefield 2 with X-Fi selected and Ultra Sound turned on? (I remember back in the day you had to have an X-Fi to enable the option.)
> 
> Thanks fellas.
> 
> Edit: The Z is only $99.99 at Newegg with a $20 gift card and it seems that going with the Z would not only give me better drivers but also a nice boost in sound quality. But let me know if its not worth it.


That is not little outdated. That is a very outdated Os.


----------



## APC

Excuse my english

I have a 2.0 system with roland/edirol MA-15D and a asus xonar D1.

I want upgrade my soundcard and I´m tinking in Creative Z.

Is it an improvement the Z creatve over the Xonar D1? Is it noticiable?

Thanks


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APC*
> 
> Excuse my english
> 
> I have a 2.0 system with roland/edirol MA-15D and a asus xonar D1.
> 
> I want upgrade my soundcard and I´m tinking in Creative Z.
> 
> Is it an improvement the Z creatve over the Xonar D1? Is it noticiable?
> 
> Thanks


I'm coming from DX, your card doesn't have a headphone amp. Creative Z series does and other than that, features wise on Creative is nice and better controls on the sound quality and effects than Xonar series.


----------



## ducktape

I sold my DX and bought the Z and so far I like it. I no longer get that buzzing motorcycle sound when i'm playing games and talking on vent. I mean theres still a little noise but atleast it doesn't sound like a cruiser is in my room. My only concern so far is the volume output for my headphones(Samson RH600). Why is it so loud? I have to set my volume at 5%.


----------



## liquidzoo

Do you have them plugged into the amped output?


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm coming from DX, your card doesn't have a headphone amp. Creative Z series does and other than that, features wise on Creative is nice and better controls on the sound quality and effects than Xonar series.


Did you ever try the Uni-Xonar drivers when you were using your DX? It _supposedly_ increases the sound quality by a lot. I'm looking for a sound card and haven't bought one in quite some time,lol I'm getting tired of the noise from the onboard ALC892. The DX sure looks like a more substantial piece of hardware than the Soundblaster Z,not to bash on it,but without the cover it looks like a Recon 3D with a few more IC's.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Did you ever try the Uni-Xonar drivers when you were using your DX? It _supposedly_ increases the sound quality by a lot. I'm looking for a sound card and haven't bought one in quite some time,lol I'm getting tired of the noise from the onboard ALC892. The DX sure looks like a more substantial piece of hardware than the Soundblaster Z,not to bash on it,but without the cover it looks like a Recon 3D with a few more IC's.


It looks similar due to the same sound chip however thats where it ends. It uses an externel DAC and headamp so the card is totally different in that right.

Both the Xonar DX and SB Z have the same CS4398 DAC which gives it the exact same sound quality. The difference lies in the extra headamp that the Z has but the DX does not.

At this point it should be a no brainer to buy a Z instead. Its newer, better driver support and the control panel doesnt look like something that came out of a 90's freeware program. The only thing I can see that someone might want from the DX is the Dolby Headphone DSP, but even then I think its inferior to the SBX surround option.

I sold my STX for the Z just due to the issues with the drivers and control panel and inferior "sound" of dolby headphone.


----------



## benbenkr

True.
I see the only reason to go for a DX now a days would be if it sold for $60 or less (which it does, on sales). Only THEN it would be a good deal, the current $80-90 is a little too steep where spending that extra $10-$20 for a Z would make so much more sense.

As for the control panel looking ugly though... uhm~ deviantart has plenty of skins to spice the control panel up. So not a qualm right there.

I just wish that the SBX control panel on the Z takes up less memory usage than it should... I know, I know.. we're in 2013 and 16GB of RAM is becoming the norm. But still.. 200+mb? Lol.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> It looks similar due to the same sound chip however thats where it ends. It uses an externel DAC and headamp so the card is totally different in that right.
> 
> Both the Xonar DX and SB Z have the same CS4398 DAC which gives it the exact same sound quality. The difference lies in the extra headamp that the Z has but the DX does not.
> 
> At this point it should be a no brainer to buy a Z instead. Its newer, better driver support and the control panel doesnt look like something that came out of a 90's freeware program. The only thing I can see that someone might want from the DX is the Dolby Headphone DSP, but even then I think its inferior to the SBX surround option.
> 
> I sold my STX for the Z just due to the issues with the drivers and control panel and inferior "sound" of dolby headphone.


I'm not so sure about the whole "newer" thing though,I've seen other users say that soundcards don't age like other PC hardware.
A friend of mine has a Xonar DGX,and I do agree Asus needs to overhaul the whole control panel,although it really isn't terrible,and could be worse,Creative software still takes up more ram than it should.

However newer software may make it sound better, Asus hasn't released an update for Windows 7 since 2011. On the other hand,Creative stops support altogether after they release something new.

I don't even bother with headphone 5.1/7.1 emulation software, it makes everything sound weird and unnatural,unless SBX does some crazy stuff.
Does the SB-Z sound any warmer or clearer than the DX? Is there any way to switch how much amplification the SB-Z puts out to avoid blowing out a set of lower impedance headphones? I know Xonar cards with op-amps can do this through the Asus software.


----------



## Qinjo

I just got the ZxR and I'm really disappointed with the fact that I only get a 2channel output in my 5.1 speaker setup when hooking up my Playstation3 with the ZxR via the included optical cable.
Games and Bluray-movies are all in stereo mad.gif

It doesn't say anywhere that this should work I just expected it to because the daughter card has an optical input. The sound blaster software decodes any Dolby Digital and DTS encoded files on my hard-drive and Bluray discs from my LG internal optical drive perfectly fine.

Anyone got this setup working?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Did you ever try the Uni-Xonar drivers when you were using your DX? It _supposedly_ increases the sound quality by a lot. I'm looking for a sound card and haven't bought one in quite some time,lol I'm getting tired of the noise from the onboard ALC892. The DX sure looks like a more substantial piece of hardware than the Soundblaster Z,not to bash on it,but without the cover it looks like a Recon 3D with a few more IC's.


Yes, there is nothing really improve the sound at all but allow better compatibility with new OS. The Asus drivers are sometime buggy and old. Sound Blaster Z series is very solid and it has more room for me to tweak the sound where I wanted it to be.


----------



## ArgonV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qinjo*
> 
> I just got the ZxR and I'm really disappointed with the fact that I only get a 2channel output in my 5.1 speaker setup when hooking up my Playstation3 with the ZxR via the included optical cable.
> Games and Bluray-movies are all in stereo mad.gif
> 
> It doesn't say anywhere that this should work I just expected it to because the daughter card has an optical input. The sound blaster software decodes any Dolby Digital and DTS encoded files on my hard-drive and Bluray discs from my LG internal optical drive perfectly fine.
> 
> Anyone got this setup working?


Did you bother reading the instruction manual at all? Did you turn on DTS Connect or Dolby Digital Live?


----------



## ducktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Do you have them plugged into the amped output?


Yes I do have them plugged into the amped output.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qinjo*
> 
> I just got the ZxR and I'm really disappointed with the fact that I only get a 2channel output in my 5.1 speaker setup when hooking up my Playstation3 with the ZxR via the included optical cable.
> Games and Bluray-movies are all in stereo mad.gif
> 
> It doesn't say anywhere that this should work I just expected it to because the daughter card has an optical input. The sound blaster software decodes any Dolby Digital and DTS encoded files on my hard-drive and Bluray discs from my LG internal optical drive perfectly fine.
> 
> Anyone got this setup working?


With my Zx, I was doing it this way... which should be similar.
PS3 > Zx via Optical > Enable DTS Neo/Dolby Digital.

Under PS3's sound settings, selected Optical > LPCM 2.1, Dolby Digital 5.1, DTS.
Works for me, so make sure you have the correct settings selected on the PS3's sound settings as well as having DTS/DD enabled.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducktape*
> 
> Yes I do have them plugged into the amped output.


I can't find any info on the impedance of those headphones, but I'd be willing to bet that's why they're so loud. If they don't need an amp, they're going to be a lot louder with one.


----------



## elementskater706

Let me preface this by letting you know that I know very little about audio.

I recently bought the Sound Blaster Zx to replace my Xonar DX, which has worked fine. I installed the new card last night and everything went fine. I hooked up my Corsair SP2500 speakers to the "Front L/R" jack on the card. The sound is good but there is no bass at all. I'm not sure if I have to plug then into a different jack or what.

In the SB control panel I tried two different configurations; stereo and 5.1 surround since 2.1 is not listed as an option. For 5.1 surround I disabled all the speakers that I don't have since my set is only 2.1. Am I doing anything wrong or does this card not play nice with 2.1 speakers?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementskater706*
> 
> Let me preface this by letting you know that I know very little about audio.
> 
> I recently bought the Sound Blaster Zx to replace my Xonar DX, which has worked fine. I installed the new card last night and everything went fine. I hooked up my Corsair SP2500 speakers to the "Front L/R" jack on the card. The sound is good but there is no bass at all. I'm not sure if I have to plug then into a different jack or what.
> 
> In the SB control panel I tried two different configurations; stereo and 5.1 surround since 2.1 is not listed as an option. For 5.1 surround I disabled all the speakers that I don't have since my set is only 2.1. Am I doing anything wrong or does this card not play nice with 2.1 speakers?


Make sure you plug all the way in? Mine are Promedia 2.1, they works just fine.


----------



## ArgonV

Do you have a separate out to the subwoofer on your 2.1 set? Or do you just have the single green L/R out to the subwoofer?


----------



## Qinjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> With my Zx, I was doing it this way... which should be similar.
> PS3 > Zx via Optical > Enable DTS Neo/Dolby Digital.
> 
> Under PS3's sound settings, selected Optical > LPCM 2.1, Dolby Digital 5.1, DTS.
> Works for me, so make sure you have the correct settings selected on the PS3's sound settings as well as having DTS/DD enabled.


I have tried that but DTS Neo PC only simulates surround sound.;
DTS NeoC: This is a technology based on the DTS Neo:6 matrix surround technology, which transforms any stereo content (MP3, WMA, CD Audio, or games) into a simulated 7.1-channel surround sound experience.

I guess I'll have to accept that simulation cause I just got a reply from creative.

Here it goes:

Thank you for contacting Creative.

With regards to your enquiry, I understand that when using your PS3 to your Sound Blaster ZxR you are only getting 2 channel PCM audio.

The PCIe Sound Blaster Optical-In takes in only PCM audio and not the surround encoded signals like Dolby Digital and DTS. Please note that the sound card's drivers do not have the built-in decoder to decode signals coming from Dolby Digital and DTS.

The sound card does not support SPDIF-In pass through; i.e. takes in Dolby or DTS signal from Optical-In and outputs through Optical-Out. However, normal SPDIF pass-through from software such as WinDVD to Optical Out can still be achieved.

For gaming console such as the PlayStation3 connected to the Optical-In of the sound card, the audio settings have to be configured to run PCM Audio.

For more information please follow this article:

Solution ID: 107680
How to do SPDIF-In Decoding on the PCI Express Sound Blaster Cards
http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=107680

If you still require assistance, please reply to this email and include any previous correspondence to ensure a quick response.

Best Regards,

John
Creative Worldwide Customer Response


----------



## Qinjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArgonV*
> 
> Did you bother reading the instruction manual at all? Did you turn on DTS Connect or Dolby Digital Live?


I did and tried about everything, It¨s not suppose to work according to creative support


----------



## ducktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> I can't find any info on the impedance of those headphones, but I'd be willing to bet that's why they're so loud. If they don't need an amp, they're going to be a lot louder with one.


Samson website says 32 ohms.


----------



## furyn9

http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Blaster-Gaming-Control-SB1510/dp/B00AQ5PK6I/ref=cm_rdp_product
Prime


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducktape*
> 
> Samson website says 32 ohms.


Yeah, you don't need the amp, and that's for sure why it's so loud.


----------



## elementskater706

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Make sure you plug all the way in? Mine are Promedia 2.1, they works just fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArgonV*
> 
> Do you have a separate out to the subwoofer on your 2.1 set? Or do you just have the single green L/R out to the subwoofer?


Thanks for your replies. I figured out what was wrong. The cable was plugged all the way in but I forgot that I adjusted the equalizer in the Asus audio control panel for the xonar dx, which really boosted the bass. I just did the same in the SB control panel and it's starting to sound a lot better.

By the way, my speakers have the single green L/R connection, no separate connection for the sub.


----------



## ducktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Yeah, you don't need the amp, and that's for sure why it's so loud.


Well I tried output number 1 and it's the same thing.


----------



## furyn9

Any one knows the measure of the card zxr , I can't find that inform . Thanks


----------



## fighter

http://jp.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=872&product=21383&nav=1&listby=usage

メインカード：約167mm x 111mm（スロット部含む）、
ドーターカード：約93mm x 100mm


----------



## ArgonV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elementskater706*
> 
> Thanks for your replies. I figured out what was wrong. The cable was plugged all the way in but I forgot that I adjusted the equalizer in the Asus audio control panel for the xonar dx, which really boosted the bass. I just did the same in the SB control panel and it's starting to sound a lot better.
> 
> By the way, my speakers have the single green L/R connection, no separate connection for the sub.


If that's the case, don't select a 5.1 and uncheck the rear speakers. Instead just select stereo and up the bass on the back of your sub or in the mixer.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fighter*
> 
> http://jp.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=872&product=21383&nav=1&listby=usage
> 
> メインカード：約167mm x 111mm（スロット部含む）、
> ドーターカード：約93mm x 100mm


Thanks +rep


----------



## Ragsters

Just installed my soundblaster z but am having a problem. Where do I connect my speakers to? The headphone aux input? This will work only if I have the software set to headphones. If I set it to speakers I have no sound.

Edit: Nevermind. I feel like an idiot. #3 is the answer. You think anything could of happened to my speakers or soundcard by plugging in my speakers to the headphone connection #2?


----------



## dipzy

I've got the creative ZX and while it looks great and sounds nice, i have an issue.

I Connected my Gigaworks G500 5.1 to it via the standard green, orange and black cables. Its all set to 5.1, and sound does play through all speakers. The issue is that randomly it will only play music through the front left, rear right or front left, rear left and sub or centre, front right and sub. It would the play normally through all 5 speakers and then play randomly again through any speakers it wants to.

Do anyone else who has this sound card have the same issue or knows how to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## uffdabock

I do not own a receiver and instead own 2 sets of Klipsch pro media 2.1(4.2,4.0 w/e). I would like to have my PS3 audio connected to my sound card/speakers instead of just the TV speakers. With my Sound Blaster Z can I just buy an optical audio toslink cable and connect it from my ps3 to the SB Z's SPDIF In? I saw someone else on this thread mention a similar idea but it was utilizing a receiver so I just wanted to make sure I can do this simply by buying a cable like this. http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Digital-Optical-Audio-Toslink/dp/B001TH7GSW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364289931&sr=8-1&keywords=toslink.

Follow up question. Once the connection is made, and I adjust the settings on the ps3, can I assume that I would then have the choice of using my headphones or my speakers without making any adjustments?


----------



## liquidzoo

Pretty sure you can go Optical on the PS3 to the Optical IN (if available) on the Z (I know the ZxR has it)


----------



## RandomStatic

Hey Guys,

All this information has been a very very informative read.

My question is (and this is going to sound really stupid >.<) How much better would these speakers be in comparison to the Audigy 2 ZS?

I've had that card for years now and it's always done me well but recently i picked up a set of Razer Kraken Pros which i use for gaming and just general use when i don't want to wake up my whole house. Now from what i read about the headphones, a lot of people recommend a good sound card with this headset but I haven't used anything aside from my old Audigy 2 ZS since as far back as i remember.

Call it sentimental value, I bought the card for cheap then scrounged a front panel off a dead computer while i was a tech but if the sound quality or performance increase to my PC isn't that significant then id much rather use my Audigy 2 ZS.

I look forward to hearing your opinions


----------



## uffdabock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Pretty sure you can go Optical on the PS3 to the Optical IN (if available) on the Z (I know the ZxR has it)


The Z does include the Optical IN. Thanks


----------



## TheDomino

Hello everyone, my first post in here









I've just bought the Astro A50 Gaming Headset (http://www.astrogaming.com/a50-wireless-system).
I't should be one of the best gaming headsets around, and now I would like to treat it well with a new sound card. I've never bought any soundcards before so it's kinda like a jungle for me. I've been looking at the Creative Zx and the ZxR but I have no idea if it's worth spending the extra 100euro at the ZxR. I will only use the soundcard together with my headset, and maybe in the future some 2.1 speakers. So I don't plan to hook it up with a surround sound system.

I hope you guys can give me some advice.. Zx or ZxR?!?









Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDomino*
> 
> Hello everyone, my first post in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just bought the Astro A50 Gaming Headset (http://www.astrogaming.com/a50-wireless-system).
> I't should be one of the best gaming headsets around, and now I would like to treat it well with a new sound card. I've never bought any soundcards before so it's kinda like a jungle for me. I've been looking at the Creative Zx and the ZxR but I have no idea if it's worth spending the extra 100euro at the ZxR. I will only use the soundcard together with my headset, and maybe in the future some 2.1 speakers. So I don't plan to hook it up with a surround sound system.
> 
> I hope you guys can give me some advice.. Zx or ZxR?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!


I believe Zx will suit your needs perfectly well.

I have one and loving it.


----------



## TheGovernment

Looks like the ZXR's are starting to ship again from retailers. Mine was shipped this morning and the company I bought it from got 200. I got a great pre-order deal at $199! A bit f a wait but I can't wait to smash my phoebus with a hammer!


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDomino*
> 
> Hello everyone, my first post in here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just bought the Astro A50 Gaming Headset (http://www.astrogaming.com/a50-wireless-system).
> I't should be one of the best gaming headsets around, and now I would like to treat it well with a new sound card. I've never bought any soundcards before so it's kinda like a jungle for me. I've been looking at the Creative Zx and the ZxR but I have no idea if it's worth spending the extra 100euro at the ZxR. I will only use the soundcard together with my headset, and maybe in the future some 2.1 speakers. So I don't plan to hook it up with a surround sound system.
> 
> I hope you guys can give me some advice.. Zx or ZxR?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!


Save yourself some money and go with the Z instead of the Zx. A lot of people are reporting issues with the ACM degrading the audio quality quite a bit. Not sure of the extent of the issues but unless you really need the extension, just get the Z, same card minus the ACM.

The A50's are easy to drive so just get the Z.

Just stating out of fact, any "gaming headset" will not benefit very much from the increased audio quality of the ZXR so you would waste your money . The smarter move is always to pair mid to high quality "headphones" with a decent sound card. There you will notice the gains a lot more. You never spend more on the amp/soundcard than your headphones. And I understand the A50's arent cheap however most of what you pay for is the mixamp and the brand name most likely.

So for now buy the Z, you will be very happy I assure you as I have one currently







. Then in the future when you upgrade to a nice pair of headphones you will love the soundcard even more.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> ... just get the Z, same card minus the ACM.


and minus the gold nichicon capacitors.


----------



## uffdabock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARIKOmagic*
> 
> and minus the gold nichicon capacitors.


Depends on where you get them from. Many of the Z cards were made with the gold nichicon capacitors and then they stopped producing them that way apparently. Myself and everyone I know who bought a Z got the gold capacitors. I just bought mine 3 weeks ago by the way but YRMV. Is it even true that ALL of the ZX have gold? Or are they now being produced without out them just as the Z. Since the cards are identical in every way I would assume some ZX might come without gold but who knows. So many people make claims but the only way to do proper research would be to set up a couple polls.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uffdabock*
> 
> Depends on where you get them from. Many of the Z cards were made with the gold nichicon capacitors and then they stopped producing them that way apparently. Myself and everyone I know who bought a Z got the gold capacitors. I just bought mine 3 weeks ago by the way but YRMV. Is it even true that ALL of the ZX have gold? Or are they now being produced without out them just as the Z. Since the cards are identical in every way I would assume some ZX might come without gold but who knows. So many people make claims but the only way to do proper research would be to set up a couple polls.


Yes exactly mine came with golds too. I have read most of the later batches seem to have them.. not sure why.

Either way are you really going to hear that much of a difference in a $100 sound card. I mean come on. Even longevity wise, none of my hardware has Nichicon and yet they run like dreams...


----------



## ShamisOMally

I did an example video of my Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium vs my new Sound Blaster Z

I have to say, my new Z sounds far, far, far better. Even with my X-Fi using PAX drivers, this was just pure night and day


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uffdabock*
> 
> Depends on where you get them from. Many of the Z cards were made with the gold nichicon capacitors and then they stopped producing them that way apparently. Myself and everyone I know who bought a Z got the gold capacitors. I just bought mine 3 weeks ago by the way but YRMV. Is it even true that ALL of the ZX have gold? Or are they now being produced without out them just as the Z. Since the cards are identical in every way I would assume some ZX might come without gold but who knows. So many people make claims but the only way to do proper research would be to set up a couple polls.


Mine is gold.


----------



## Omega X

Did anyone ever find RMAA charts with both the SBZ and Xonar DX head to head? There's plenty available between Creative cards, but none between the different manufacturers.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omega X*
> 
> Did anyone ever find RMAA charts with both the SBZ and Xonar DX head to head? There's plenty available between Creative cards, but none between the different manufacturers.


I can't find any versus comparisons,but I doubt there would ever be any,as the DX is a really outdated soundcard. I did however find individual results for both.
Xonar DX listed as tested @ 16&24bit (http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2008/05/26/asus-xonar-dx-pci-express-soundcard/5)


Soundblaster Z (http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Creative/Sound_Blaster_Z/5.html)


----------



## n0ypi

So I finally decided to get a sound card for my system and this is going to be my first experience with a sound card since I've been using onboard sound since forever. Just a quick question before I get this card, will I see a significant difference when I plug it into my cheap Sony SRS-D21 and throwback Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset







. Still unsure if I should get a headset or speakers after this card







so many good ones to choose from!


----------



## kaiju

I had a X-Fi XtremeMusic for ages and loved it using PAX drivers but it died and was using Realtek onboard with X-Fi MB for about a year. A bit of messing the the EQ and ended up really liking it.

Hesitantly took the plunge for the lowest Z offering and despite being satisfied with it overall I have to say it's a bit too warm and has far more bass than my previous encounters with Creative products.

I have messed with the EQ and got it set up perfectly with my headphones (Creative Sigma Tactic 50mm cans) but I just can't seem to get it how I like with my Logitech Z-2300 speakers.

Previously I got a nice crisp thump with my 2300's by turning the bass on the speaker controls to 0%, sticking the Crystaliser on 100% without surround, putting the master volume on 50% and sticking the bass and treble in the EQ up to a point I liked.

Doing the above with the Z series just sounds muddy and nowhere near clean. Of course I tried no enhancements, minimal enhancements but nothing is hitting that sweet spot I like. I predominantly listen to the heavier spectrum of music; rock, metal, punk, etc.

Can anyone share their settings.

Currently at:

SBX Pro Studio: Crystaliser 100%, Everything else off
Speakers/Headphones: Stereo Configuration, Full-Range Speakers set to Front left and right
EQ: Everything flat, 8k on 4db, 16k on 6db, level 1db

I just can't get my speakers to sing like my old XtremeMusic, even the Realtek with X-fi software seemed better.

Perhaps I just need to burn in the card?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> I had a X-Fi XtremeMusic for ages and loved it using PAX drivers but it died and was using Realtek onboard with X-Fi MB for about a year. A bit of messing the the EQ and ended up really liking it.
> 
> Hesitantly took the plunge for the lowest Z offering and despite being satisfied with it overall I have to say it's a bit too warm and has far more bass than my previous encounters with Creative products.
> 
> I have messed with the EQ and got it set up perfectly with my headphones (Creative Sigma Tactic 50mm cans) but I just can't seem to get it how I like with my Logitech Z-2300 speakers.
> 
> Previously I got a nice crisp thump with my 2300's by turning the bass on the speaker controls to 0%, sticking the Crystaliser on 100% without surround, putting the master volume on 50% and sticking the bass and treble in the EQ up to a point I liked.
> 
> Doing the above with the Z series just sounds muddy and nowhere near clean. Of course I tried no enhancements, minimal enhancements but nothing is hitting that sweet spot I like. I predominantly listen to the heavier spectrum of music; rock, metal, punk, etc.
> 
> Can anyone share their settings.
> 
> Currently at:
> 
> SBX Pro Studio: Crystaliser 100%, Everything else off
> Speakers/Headphones: Stereo Configuration, Full-Range Speakers set to Front left and right
> EQ: Everything flat, 8k on 4db, 16k on 6db, level 1db
> 
> I just can't get my speakers to sing like my old XtremeMusic, even the Realtek with X-fi software seemed better.
> 
> Perhaps I just need to burn in the card?


I don't know nor anyone can really help you on this because this is subjective on everyone ears. I use HDJ-2000 50mm cans studio headphones which gives flat on bass-mid-high so it works perfectly on the equalizer I set to. Unlike those headphones example (Beat) which is tweaked for BASS heavy... I just hate it. in fact, Beats are expensive worthless junks.


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I don't know nor anyone can really help you on this because this is subjective on everyone ears. I use HDJ-2000 50mm cans studio headphones which gives flat on bass-mid-high so it works perfectly on the equalizer I set to. Unlike those headphones example (Beat) which is tweaked for BASS heavy... I just hate it. in fact, Beats are expensive worthless junks.


Yeah, I guess the only way I'll get what I want is to keep playing around with the settings.

Cheers for the response fella.


----------



## ArgonV

kaiju, I ran into a similar problem with my Logitech Z-5300e 5.1 speaker setup with my Sound Blaster ZxR. I think I finally got it sounding how I like. It took a lot of tweaking and I run with the bass turned all the way down on the speaker control module as well. I run with Windows volume set to 100% and I find these settings work well with both music and games. I should also mention I do have the rear speakers behind me and the center channel I have set at a higher gain on the speaker control module for voices.









For the EQ, here are my settings from left to right:

1dB 2dB 1dB -2dB -7dB -7dB -4dB -1dB 0dB 0dB 2dB


----------



## NitrousX

I think I might have to RMA my Sound Blaster Z. Whenever I'm in game my volume goes up and down by itself. It's been doing this for the past week or so. I've reinstalled the drivers multiple times but the problem still persists.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> I can't find any versus comparisons,but I doubt there would ever be any,as the DX is a really outdated soundcard.


Outdated? Yes it may be old but its not like pc audio has changed a lot over the years. The Xonar DX still has very good audio quality. Its an excellent sound card that can do 7.1. Asus still hasn't replaced the dx in its lineup.


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArgonV*
> 
> kaiju, I ran into a similar problem with my Logitech Z-5300e 5.1 speaker setup with my Sound Blaster ZxR. I think I finally got it sounding how I like. It took a lot of tweaking and I run with the bass turned all the way down on the speaker control module as well. I run with Windows volume set to 100% and I find these settings work well with both music and games. I should also mention I do have the rear speakers behind me and the center channel I have set at a higher gain on the speaker control module for voices.


That's awesome. I tried your settings with Stereo settings and 5.1 with rear and center speakers switched off (both settings sound roughly the same, or at least I can't tell the difference) but it was way too boomy. I find without the crystaliser or some form of heightened treble, the sound is too muddy with heavy, abrasive music.

Like djriful already stated, music will always be subjective. I can only thank you though for your response ArgonV, your time and effort is most appreciated.









EDIT: I THINK I FOUND THE SWEET SPOT!!!

After looking at your settings ArgonV, I noticed you lowered the mid-range alot. My current problem is the sound is too warm for the music I listen too. I just turned down the mid range around 1-2db and now it sounds soooo much cleaner but with the same oomph without sounding muddy or boomy. I initially didn't think about messing with the mid-range as I only touched the high and low end with my old soundcard and the X-Fi software. So happy right now, thank you ArgonV!


----------



## ArgonV

Glad I could be of some help! My exact issue was music sounded great but I lost my bass in games and internet videos. My speakers have really good mid-range sound and it was overtaking the bass. When I just turned the bass up, music sounded too boomy and muddled.


----------



## n0ypi

Hi sorry to be a bother but nobody has answered my question yet


----------



## Yahar

asked this in other thread but didn't get a reply.

Do these still have the bug with Creative drivers and SSD and 64 bit OS? Drivers keep disappearing and/or BSOD loops.

http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=567821

That was pain in the ass. I had that with Creative Titanium HD.

Thanks


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> So I finally decided to get a sound card for my system and this is going to be my first experience with a sound card since I've been using onboard sound since forever. Just a quick question before I get this card, will I see a significant difference when I plug it into my cheap Sony SRS-D21 and throwback Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still unsure if I should get a headset or speakers after this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so many good ones to choose from!


Compared to onboard sound, yes, there will be a significant difference. I'm still getting to grips with my card but having a Soundblaster before and having no qualms with it, I would simply say get it and see what's on the other side. Once you start though, you probably won't go back and will end up spending more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> asked this in other thread but didn't get a reply.
> 
> Do these still have the bug with Creative drivers and SSD and 64 bit OS? Drivers keep disappearing and/or BSOD loops.


I'm using the Creative drivers with an SSD and 64-bit OS and having no problems. Didn't have any problems with the XtremeMusic but then I don't know about the Titanium. A few reviews do state the drivers are more uniformed but that's all I know.


----------



## TheGovernment

I got my ZxR last Friday and no issues at all. Running 6 SSD's, win 7 pro. Sounds really good!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I got my ZxR last Friday and no issues at all. Running 6 SSD's, win 7 pro. Sounds really good!


 6 SSDs...


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> asked this in other thread but didn't get a reply.
> 
> Do these still have the bug with Creative drivers and SSD and 64 bit OS? Drivers keep disappearing and/or BSOD loops.
> 
> http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=567821
> 
> That was pain in the ass. I had that with Creative Titanium HD.
> 
> Thanks


I haven't had that issue in years.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 6 SSDs...


2 x 256 m4 in raid 0
1 x 256 m4 for steam
1 x 256 m4 for Origin
2 x 512 m4 for storage, one music, one movies.

I got a hell of a deal on all as a bundle, only 1K for everything brand new from a friend who owns a pc store. I was like " GIMME NOW!!!"


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> 2 x 256 m4 in raid 0
> 1 x 256 m4 for steam
> 1 x 256 m4 for Origin
> 2 x 512 m4 for storage, one music, one movies.


So what's the slowest thing in your PC now?


----------



## zerowalker

Doesn´t the ZXR have ASIO input as well as output?
As it´s intended for higher end recording and playback.

I can only seem go get Playback to work atleast, but it´s pretty worthless as if i want to record i need to change from ASIO, In Adobe Audition atleast.


----------



## djriful

New driver just released like 3 days ago, April 12, 2013 - v1.00.16. Check Creative website.

It will not be shown in AutoUpdate yet. Just download and install it manually.


----------



## Frostymugkiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> New driver just released like 3 days ago, April 12, 2013 - v1.00.16. Check Creative website.
> 
> It will not be shown in AutoUpdate yet. Just download and install it manually.


Thank you for the heads up downloading them now.


----------



## yoi

nvm lol not imput 1/4 :O


----------



## HellionGR

Where is the DTS Dolby digital tab setting in control panel with new drivers?It has just disappearead for me after installing 1.00.16


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellionGR*
> 
> Where is the DTS Dolby digital tab setting in control panel with new drivers?It has just disappearead for me after installing 1.00.16


still there for me...


----------



## HellionGR

Have you done a clear installation or just installed over the top of the older ones?Cause i uninstalled and removed everything also with Driver Sweeper


----------



## Ragsters

Just installed the new drivers. Has anyone notice any difference?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Just installed the new drivers. Has anyone notice any difference?


Slightly lower DPC latency. That's pretty much it.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Just installed the new drivers. Has anyone notice any difference?


No. xD I didn't pay attention to it to be honest.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Slightly lower DPC latency. That's pretty much it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> No. xD I didn't pay attention to it to be honest.


I hope it fixes the stability issues I have.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I hope it fixes the stability issues I have.


What stability issues?

Sent from Nexus 4.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> What stability issues?
> 
> Sent from Nexus 4.


Sometimes my control panel just wont open. I have to restart my computer then all is well.


----------



## falcon26

So are these new sound cards better then the XFI HD Titanium for games?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Sometimes my control panel just wont open. I have to restart my computer then all is well.


Did you try just to skip the CD software that came with it and just install the one from the website download? I did that, everything is smooth.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Did you try just to skip the CD software that came with it and just install the one from the website download? I did that, everything is smooth.


I never use the CD for anything. I think it has to do with the pci-e slot. The same thing used to happen when I had the titanium fatality.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I never use the CD for anything. I think it has to do with the pci-e slot. The same thing used to happen when I had the titanium fatality.


I had problem when the audio card is installed on the PCI-E x16 instead of the x1. My audio will randomly lost its volume control and jack up max volume. It almost blew out my speakers.


----------



## ArgonV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Just installed the new drivers. Has anyone notice any difference?


For me, the bass comes in better for YouTube vids and games. Thus I had to edit my Equalizer settings because there was too much bass since I overcompensated before for the lack there-of..


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArgonV*
> 
> For me, the bass comes in better for YouTube vids and games. Thus I had to edit my Equalizer settings because there was too much bass since I overcompensated before for the lack there-of..


Are you sure the base item is now checked (default setting) and before it was not? This makes a big difference in base loudness.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I hope it fixes the stability issues I have.


I've once had the sound get all scratchy/distorted since installing new drivers

But its been weeks since then and its not come up again

Sound Blaster Z here


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Are you sure the base item is now checked (default setting) and before it was not? This makes a big difference in base loudness.


What is your Crossover frequency?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Sometimes my control panel just wont open. I have to restart my computer then all is well.


I used to have that happen too. I ended up pinning the control panel to my taskbar. I never seemed to have a problem launching it from there.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I had problem when the audio card is installed on the PCI-E x16 instead of the x1. My audio will randomly lost its volume control and jack up max volume. It almost blew out my speakers.


Thats due to some people's motherboards overclocking the PCIe BUS slightly. The 16x slots are on a different BUS compared to the x1. 1 runs off the cpu itself the others run off the southbridge.

I dont know if thats your motherboard but even some auto overclocking bios settings do it without the user knowing.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Thats due to some people's motherboards overclocking the PCIe BUS slightly. The 16x slots are on a different BUS compared to the x1. 1 runs off the cpu itself the others run off the southbridge.
> 
> I dont know if thats your motherboard but even some auto overclocking bios settings do it without the user knowing.


Do you have any idea why my X4 slot is more stable than my X1 slot?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Do you have any idea why my X4 slot is more stable than my X1 slot?


It depends. What kind of chipset is it? Are you running factory settings? Different chipsets handle the PCIe BUS differently(they divide up the lanes/slots differently).

It could be BIOS settings or it could be faulty traces too. Whats unstable about it?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> It depends. What kind of chipset is it? Are you running factory settings? Different chipsets handle the PCIe BUS differently(they divide up the lanes/slots differently).
> 
> It could be BIOS settings or it could be faulty traces too. Whats unstable about it?


Look at my Sig Rig for my specs. The only thing that make it unstable is that sometimes the control panel just wont open. I had the same thing happen to me when I had my titanium Fatality sound card connected to the same board. X1 slot control Panel had issues but with X4 slot no issues at all.


----------



## Ka0sX

hey guys i have this sound card aswell iam having a hard time getting it to sound just right for games

The game i play most is CSGO

I use Audio Tecnica ad700's

I was wondering if anyone here would recommend some setting

i currently have everything on default

I currently have my headphones plugged into the headphone jack on the sound card

I have a hard time distinguishing where sounds are coming from in game

Thanks


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Look at my Sig Rig for my specs. The only thing that make it unstable is that sometimes the control panel just wont open. I had the same thing happen to me when I had my titanium Fatality sound card connected to the same board. X1 slot control Panel had issues but with X4 slot no issues at all.


Did you install drivers fresh(including driver sweeper in safe mode) every time you changed the slot?

Look through your bios and check if any of the PCIe BUS settings were tinkered with.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Did you install drivers fresh(including driver sweeper in safe mode) every time you changed the slot?
> 
> Look through your bios and check if any of the PCIe BUS settings were tinkered with.


I use driver sweeper everytime. What should I be looking for in the bios?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I use driver sweeper everytime. What should I be looking for in the bios?


Look for PCIe BUS frequency/voltage settings.

Your x1 slots run off the z77 chipset and your x4 and x16 slots run off the CPU's controller directly. So that makes sense there would be a discrepancy if some settings have been changed.

Try reverting your bios back to stock settings with no OC or even to "optimal" settings.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Look for PCIe BUS frequency/voltage settings.
> 
> Your x1 slots run off the z77 chipset and your x4 and x16 slots run off the CPU's controller directly. So that makes sense there would be a discrepancy if some settings have been changed.
> 
> Try reverting your bios back to stock settings with no OC or even to "optimal" settings.


Thanks for your help buddy. I'll definitely try that!


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> hey guys i have this sound card aswell iam having a hard time getting it to sound just right for games
> 
> The game i play most is CSGO
> 
> I use Audio Tecnica ad700's
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here would recommend some setting
> 
> i currently have everything on default
> 
> I currently have my headphones plugged into the headphone jack on the sound card
> 
> I have a hard time distinguishing where sounds are coming from in game
> 
> Thanks


Do you have SBX surround on in the control panel?

Also in CSGO do you have 5.1/7.1 speakers enabled?

Those should be the settings you need for virtual surround.

Also keep in mind that some sound engines have crappy positional audio to begin with even if you used a real multi channel setup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks for your help buddy. I'll definitely try that!


Np man. I know reverting back to stock in BIOS isnt a fix since nobody wants to run a 3770k stock however it should give you a basic understanding of the issue. From there you can see if maybe your motherboard is at fault for stability in other devices whilst overclocking.


----------



## humayunh

Anyone here using a SB Z with a Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm? I just bought these headphones new and they sound pretty crappy on my Audigy 2 ZS. I just cant get bass to be deep enough to immerse one in a movie or a game. I know i could go the Headphone Amp route, but i'd rather just get a new Soundcard instead.

Now the thing holding me back is, nowhere on the internet does it state the output impedance for the headphone jack port on the SB Z. Sure it says it can run upto 600Ohm headphones, but 600 Ohm headphones would be fine with a high output impedance, but my 80Ohm or anything less than 80Ohm wouldn't sound very good on the headphone jack if the output impedance is high. Since i cant find any reference to it anywhere, maybe someone who has used any 80Ohm or near headphones on it could share their experience?


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humayunh*
> 
> Anyone here using a SB Z with a Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm? I just bought these headphones new and they sound pretty crappy on my Audigy 2 ZS. I just cant get bass to be deep enough to immerse one in a movie or a game. I know i could go the Headphone Amp route, but i'd rather just get a new Soundcard instead.
> 
> Now the thing holding me back is, nowhere on the internet does it state the output impedance for the headphone jack port on the SB Z. Sure it says it can run upto 600Ohm headphones, but 600 Ohm headphones would be fine with a high output impedance, but my 80Ohm or anything less than 80Ohm wouldn't sound very good on the headphone jack if the output impedance is high. Since i cant find any reference to it anywhere, maybe someone who has used any 80Ohm or near headphones on it could share their experience?


I just got a zxr about a week ago and it makes my 32 Ohm Grado's sound much better. My biggest complaint with the Grado's was lack of bass but I was playing some Far Cry 3 this weekend and was quite surprised at the difference from my old sound card. Everything else sounds cleaner but the bass was the biggest improvement.


----------



## humayunh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalbeard*
> 
> I just got a zxr about a week ago and it makes my 32 Ohm Grado's sound much better. My biggest complaint with the Grado's was lack of bass but I was playing some Far Cry 3 this weekend and was quite surprised at the difference from my old sound card. Everything else sounds cleaner but the bass was the biggest improvement.


Hmmm that ounds promising. But the Zxr uses a different chip for the headphone amp compared to the Z. I wonder if the Z is just as good, as in low output impedance.


----------



## HaunteR

What's the difference between the Zx and ZxR?

In terms of something measurable? I also don't understand, is it TWO soundcards for the ZxR?


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

this chart at Newegg (scroll down the page to see it) will give you a great rundown of the differences.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102049


----------



## iamwardicus

Well I just broke down and ordered the ZX. My wifes computer got the old Xonar and I decided I wanted a desktop plug-in for my HD598 headphones  Hopefully all will work well with the thing. I'm kinda wary of going back to a creative product but I want at at least give them a shot.... I'll know more next week when it arrives.


----------



## skyn3t

I may be swap my card to the new Zx, I was going to get the xonar xst ( but i don't want to buy asus anymore "just don't ask why")


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaunteR*
> 
> What's the difference between the Zx and ZxR?
> 
> In terms of something measurable? I also don't understand, is it TWO soundcards for the ZxR?


High-quality DBPro daughter board
The DBpro is another reason why Sound Blaster ZxR delivers only the best audio playback and creation. It offers optical output for outstanding audio playback, plus professional-grade ADCs with RCA Aux-in and optical inputs for studio-grade recording quality.


----------



## iamwardicus

Quick comment on my ZX. Personally I've found that it brought a little more life to my HD598 headphones. I find a touch more bass there that was lacking on my onboard sound, and it's still a very neutral bass so the sound is pretty natural to my ears. In WoW at least, I find that there's definitly more presence to ambient sounds and there is a LOT more directionality to where sounds are coming from. It'll take awhile to get used to but overall I find the sound card to be pretty good and I've not had any errors or issues installing it.


----------



## sugiik

finallyyy my zxr arrived...

bought it @280usd in my country...

some words :
my setup, speaker: altec lansing mx5021
headphone : dt770 250ohm

short words comparison with my previous stx :
- movies and game, zxr wins out, it's crisp immersive
- music ? well i can't really tell >.< (maybe due to my output limitation, and source is itune's music)
for sure i can tell, that got less hearing fatigue, less noise/distortion less harsh than stx ^^
(using the knob for headphone)

the mic (on knob) not really good on voice clarity compared to zalman clip on mic

maybe if this card is 200-250usd wouldbe really great









got some question :
is it fine to set at 600ohm (on zxr setup) for my dt 770 250 ohm ?


----------



## furyn9

Well guys the ZxR is on special $199.99 amazon prime


----------



## ShamisOMally

I will say this, the mic for the Soundblaster Z is great....if its 2 inches from your face

When its far away its all quiet and distorted, sounds like you're talking just out of earshot into a microphone

The Zalman clip on mic I got is infinitely better, comes through clear as day, love it


----------



## furyn9

Well, I am not audio professional guy, but after 1 week with my new ZxR I can say the sound is more sharp than my Z, honestly I prefer the sound of the SB Z, less sharp, but I know my speaker and headphone there are not so good ( bose I used to believe it was the best thing in the world







) So now I need at nice set of speaker (M-Audio Bx5 or Audioengine A2 ,what a dilemma ) and a better headphones and then see If I need to replace the amp in the card or not, like at said I am not an audio expert review guy


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> I will say this, the mic for the Soundblaster Z is great....if its 2 inches from your face
> 
> When its far away its all quiet and distorted, sounds like you're talking just out of earshot into a microphone
> 
> The Zalman clip on mic I got is infinitely better, comes through clear as day, love it


Sounds like yours is broken, because mine works just fine even if i stand 2-3 meters away, the zalman is one of the worst mics ive ever heard on top of that aswell (yes, i had one







)


----------



## chilinmichael

I can tell you after owning the Phoebus for many many months and switching to the ZXR, the ZXR is hands down better all around. I use Logitech Z906 speakers for reference point.


----------



## douglatins

Is 199 new standard pricing for the ZXR? i Rushed to buy mine after the price drop (i though was limited time only)


----------



## APC

Hello

Excuse my english

I have these speakers

http://www.rolandus.com/products/details/746/specs/

ROLAND MA-15D

and now I have the xonar D1 and I thought an upgrade to the Creative ZX basically use for movies and games.

Do you think that would notice the improvement, worth it?

Hello and thank you


----------



## sugiik

@APC
if you could get your hand at @199USD price for zxr , then get it...
for zx, i don'know, improvement for movies and games = yes (but i don't know how much/significant)

but i can tell : i move from STX to ZXR, movies and games far better on ZXR the explosion more immerse







and the SBX sorround works far better than the dolby sorround.

so sad bought mine @270 USD in my country T.T


----------



## APC

ZXR is expensive for me i can get zx. Now with windows 7 x64 creative drivers are good and stable?

Thanks

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugiik

it works fine on my win 8 64 , the z series driver.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APC*
> 
> ZXR is expensive for me i can get zx. Now with windows 7 x64 creative drivers are good and stable?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


They are very stable drivers atm.


----------



## APC

thanks

I´ll think about this. ZXR is too expensive for me but i have read good things about ZX and i like it.

thanks


----------



## Wattser93

I'm currently looking at the Z model for $105 and have a couple questions. I have Logitech Z623 speakers and Audio Technica M50 headphones. I plan to use the Logitechs through the sound card's rear output (behind the computer), and use the front panel audio for my headphones. I've been debating between the Asus DSX ($50, $40 AMIR), Asus DX ($85), Creative Z ($105), and Creative Zx ($130) but have pretty much decided the Z is the best balance of cost and performance for my uses.

Have any of you owner's experienced a noticeable loss in sound quality when going from rear panel to front panel? Most of my critical listening is done through the headphones and they would be plugged in the front panel (my rear panel is a pain to get to).

Does the amp perform the same out of the front panel as it does the rear panel? Again, getting to my rear panel is a pain.

Do any of you have a problem with the mic picking up the keystrokes of your mechanical keyboard when setting the mic at the base of your monitor? I don't want to annoy my teammates with the non stop clickity clack of my MX Browns.

Are there any issues that you didn't see mentioned in reviews, but noticed once you purchased it? I don't want to be in for any nasty surprises after I purchase and install it.


----------



## kesawi

I was testing the ACM mic for the ZxR in Teamspeak and I found it was picking up most background noise including the TV from the living room. I've enabled Crystal Voice, reduced the microphone gain to 0dB, and focus to 30 degrees but it still picks up a lot of background noise. It doesn't happen with the boom mic on my cheap $80 headset. Any ideas to further optimise the ACM mic?


----------



## sugiik

the mic in the ACM is crap, even on my ZXR, but it serve well as analog out extension and as the replacement of front panel...

i don't know if z got the front panel connector(i don't see it on my ZxR)

as for front panel yes, it got different quality compared to back panel(different opamp)
(mostly got more distortion)


----------



## kesawi

Does the sound processing in Teamspeak bypass Crystal Voice on the soundcard?

I was hoping to avoid buying another mic.


----------



## sugiik

yeap they all worked together, you can turn on/off crystal voice


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> Is 199 new standard pricing for the ZXR? i Rushed to buy mine after the price drop (i though was limited time only)


GOD DAMN IT http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102050

I bought it for 199


----------



## tmsmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> Have any of you owner's experienced a noticeable loss in sound quality when going from rear panel to front panel? Most of my critical listening is done through the headphones and they would be plugged in the front panel (my rear panel is a pain to get to).
> 
> Does the amp perform the same out of the front panel as it does the rear panel? Again, getting to my rear panel is a pain.


I'm actually quite curious as well. Did you ever get a answer or would someone mind chiming in?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> the mic in the ACM is crap, even on my ZXR, but it serve well as analog out extension and as the replacement of front panel...
> 
> i don't know if z got the front panel connector(i don't see it on my ZxR)
> 
> as for front panel yes, it got different quality compared to back panel(different opamp)
> (mostly got more distortion)


The Z does have a front panel connector, and yes, the quality on that is questionable at best, like -ALL- front panel connectors, since it goes through and extremely noisy enviroment
The front panel connector does not have the amp either

It would be best for him to buy a good cable to extend, instead of using the front panel imo


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmsmith*
> 
> I'm actually quite curious as well. Did you ever get a answer or would someone mind chiming in?


I moved my case up onto my desk so that I could access the rear panel more easily and went the with Z.

IMO, the front panel connector sounds similar to the onboard audio did through the front connector, mediocre at best. Through the rear panel headphone amp port, sound is fantastic. Overall, my conclusion is that front panel audio sucks and 3.5mm extensions are the way to do it for convenience.

My Audio Technica ATH-M50s aren't the greatest, nor hardest headphone around to drive (32 ohm if I remember right), and the benefit of the headphone amp was immediately realized. Heavy bass lines (recorded at -3db or so) in my music are no longer pushed into distortion by a crappy amplifier like they were with onboard.

Make sure that the first thing you do when you get the card is to turn off the crystallizer, EQ, bass boost, etc... and start clean. Out of the box the software had such a ridiculous amount of processing that nothing sounded good. I use a small amount of crystallizer and surround effect for gaming through my speakers, but only use a small amount of EQ for my headphones.


----------



## exyia

is there any work-around for switching from 2.1 speakers to 2.0 headset?

I was disappointed that these don't save with each profile...I use soundswitch to switch between the two easily and it's spoiled me. Right now I use my 2.1 speakers (for youtube/music/etc) on my onboard and use the Zx + AD700X for gaming (where it matters the most for me)

other than that, I'm very impressed. It took time to realize how much better the soundstage was, but there were times where I thought far away sounds were actually coming out of my speakers rather than my headphones - real depth!


----------



## pac08

Hey guys i'll probably get the sound blaster z for my rig but i am a little worried because i won't be able to install it on a pcie x1 slot. I've got a Msi x58 pro mobo http://gr.msi.com/product/mb/X58-Pro.html#/?div=Manual
As you can see both pcie x1 slots are inaccessible. The first one has a heatsink right next to it and the second one is covered by my graphics card. Would it be safe to install it on the third pcie x16 slot (the light blue one that supports up to PCIE x4 speed) or is it likely to cause problems?


----------



## TheGovernment

I have my zxr between 2 titans in a 16x slot and it's perfect. I haven't had one issue since I got it on launch day. I swore I'd never buy an asus soundcard again and am glad the ZxR lived up to it's hype. It also does a pretty good job running my Senn 800's when I feel like using them for gaming.


----------



## HiCZoK

What is wrong with xonars ?

I am just about to buy xonar dg for use with creative aurvana live (which i am also about to buy)

Was considering sbz but its 3times more expensive than dg


----------



## TheGovernment

The DG is a good card but Asus's horrible customer support and complete lack of drivers on their high end cards is unacceptable. Ask anyone who owns a phoebus.... wahsta turd of a card. Mine is sitting in a box in 2 pieces cause I snapped it in half lol


----------



## HiCZoK

So what am i suppose to do now ?
Maybe get something external ?

i really like x-fi usb. Does it work as an amp when only POWERED by usb lets say in outlet or console usb port ? Or does it need pc drivers to function at all ?

(Sorry for going offtopic)


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I have my zxr between 2 titans in a 16x slot and it's perfect. I haven't had one issue since I got it on launch day. I swore I'd never buy an asus soundcard again and am glad the ZxR lived up to it's hype. It also does a pretty good job running my Senn 800's when I feel like using them for gaming.


Thank you very much for helping with that.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> So what am i suppose to do now ?
> Maybe get something external ?
> 
> i really like x-fi usb. Does it work as an amp when only POWERED by usb lets say in outlet or console usb port ? Or does it need pc drivers to function at all ?
> 
> (Sorry for going offtopic)


As far as sound quality goes, external cards will always be best but the Asus DG is a very good card for the money, I still have one in my upstairs PC. I'd personally spend the bit extra and get a Z card but thats just me and only selfish reasons of not liking asus's sound card team and not that the DG is a bad card.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Thank you very much for helping with that.


I've also tested the card in a 1x and the grey slot in my Rampage IV Extreme board and had no issues with them either. I'd wager few have any issues with other slots. I know a few different guys with ZxR's in different boards and different configs and none have any issues other than great SQ


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> As far as sound quality goes, external cards will always be best but the Asus DG is a very good card for the money, I still have one in my upstairs PC. I'd personally spend the bit extra and get a Z card but thats just me and only selfish reasons of not liking asus's sound card team and not that the DG is a bad card.


I understand.
Would external card like u7 or x-fi usb, work passively powered by other sources than pc too ? I could use it as amp for my 360 or jsut as a simple receiver that helps me keep connected all my devices to one box.
That would be more than just a pc sound card and It would totally jsutify spending more money. But if externals are only for pc, then I dont see a point- better take xonar dg or sbz and be done with it.

if anyone knows what I am asking for x-fi usb, please answer. it looks like perfect device for me if it can work by drawing power also from otehr sources than pc. (work at least as amp. I could understand that dac part of it could require drivers and work only with pc)


----------



## TheGovernment

Most of the external soundcards are powered by the USB that you need to plug in. Keeping the soundcard off of your motherboard reduces the noise that will be picked up by all the other equipment. Some will have a wall-plug as well as a usb but if you're looking at something like this : http://us.store.creative.com/Creative-Sound-Blaster-XFi-Surround-5.1/M/B0044DEDCA.htm Then it just uses the usb cable as a power source. It's also a pretty good unit.

I'm assuming you want to use the soundcard as a portable DSP type device? so you can take it with you and use it other places than the pc? I can't say for sure but I don't think so unless you have a laptop, it will need drivers to work and won't be able to just plug into something else and work properly. You'd need a portable dsp if thats what you are after, the cards are meant to be used with pc's or laptops. The DG would be nice if you have the space in your computer as you plug it in and never have to do anything again. It's isn't an amp, really it's only a dsp with a low powered headphone output.


----------



## HiCZoK

yeah, I was thinkinh that this external sound card (the one you linked or x-fi hd) can be just powered by any usb outlet and work just as an amp without drivers.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> yeah, I was thinkinh that this external sound card (the one you linked or x-fi hd) can be just powered by any usb outlet and work just as an amp without drivers.


I'm not 100% sure. I'm sure if you looked over at the creative forums, they may have an answer if it would work.


----------



## EddWar

I just got the ZxR





Sounds amazing, eargasm.









Just one detail with the ACM, if you use headphones with play/call control, examples in my case: Bowers and Wilkins P3 or Urbanears Plattan or any other with control, the sound is muffled until you press the play/call button, very extrange, the solution for this is get a 1/4 conversor, and the headphones sound amazing, I haven't notice the lower quality that in many people said that become from the ACM than those were connected directly from the board. Hopes this help some one.


----------



## Raf Leung

Cant chose between z and zx they are likr 115 and 170 in Australia also the zx ive seen they use gold caps in the zx and normal china caps on the z any suggestion guys? Im uaing sennhirse pc 350se thanks


----------



## kesawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raf Leung*
> 
> Cant chose between z and zx they are likr 115 and 170 in Australia also the zx ive seen they use gold caps in the zx and normal china caps on the z any suggestion guys? Im uaing sennhirse pc 350se thanks


The advantage of the Zx over the Z is the ACM which has the following benefirs for me:

I can easily swap between headphones or unplug them to put them away without having to reach behind the PC (I have a cheap headset or my son to thrash and a more expensive headphone for me).
My headphones don't have a physical volume control so I can quickly adjust the volume using the dial on the ACM rather than relying on software controls.
The ACM comes with a built in mic, but it in't that good compare to the one on your headset.


----------



## benbenkr

Careful with the ACM, from recent reports is that the ACM actually degrades audio quality. I don't know why that is because the ACM should be nothing more than just a pass-through, but according to reports on several forums (Guru3D, Creative's forum) this seems to be the case.

Obviously, the issue isn't widespread but just a heads up as always.


----------



## sugiik

@benbenkr
well it's make sense, anything analog extension degrade something...
ACM = analog extension right ?

how much we don't know, even jack connector/extension 3,5mm > 6,5mm or 6,5mm > 3,5mm ....

the more quality of the extension the less it's degradation happend , but can't be null as long it's analog

and passtrough only happend in digital cmiiw


----------



## iARDAs

I am actually very happy with the ACM.

Comes with a nice mic which is better than my Logitech C920 camera's mic as well as Asus Vulcan Headset's mic.

And for me the quality is still amazing. But perhaps I should take off the ACM and try the audio quality like that too.


----------



## Raf Leung

IS there any rules or things you have to follow to keep the sound card well? i mean like dont put the base too high etc? also when you guys just doing youtube or browsing do you have SBX turned on or off cheers!


----------



## sugiik

i have sbx turned on all along, except when i want to listening music ^^

don't have to special treatment i think, just like other pc component


----------



## djinferno806

So I finally upgraded and bought a pair of DT770's pro 250 ohm to match with my sbz. I was worried they would be underpowered but to my delight that was far from true. The clarity and response is amazing. There is no overpowering of any frequency to another, although that is why I bought the 250 ohm version.

I still plan on buying the zxr once I sell my z. Just wondering if anyone here has these headphones paired with the zxr. What are your opinions?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *humayunh*
> 
> Anyone here using a SB Z with a Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm? I just bought these headphones new and they sound pretty crappy on my Audigy 2 ZS. I just cant get bass to be deep enough to immerse one in a movie or a game. I know i could go the Headphone Amp route, but i'd rather just get a new Soundcard instead.
> 
> Now the thing holding me back is, nowhere on the internet does it state the output impedance for the headphone jack port on the SB Z. Sure it says it can run upto 600Ohm headphones, but 600 Ohm headphones would be fine with a high output impedance, but my 80Ohm or anything less than 80Ohm wouldn't sound very good on the headphone jack if the output impedance is high. Since i cant find any reference to it anywhere, maybe someone who has used any 80Ohm or near headphones on it could share their experience?


Hey buddy sorry for the late reply, but my DT 770's sounds badass on the Z. These are 250 ohm and harder to drive so your 80 ohm should sound even louder and definitely thump with the added bass!


----------



## djriful

New Driver is out.

*Creative Sound Blaster Z-Series Software*
_Release date : 10 Jul 13_

File Name : *SBZ_CD_L13_1_00_22.exe*
This download contains the software(s) and application(s) for Sound Blaster® Z-Series. For more details, read the rest of this Web release note.

This download supports and is applicable for the following models:

Sound Blaster Z (SB1500, SB1502)
Sound Blaster Zx (SB1506)
Added Enhancement / Features:

Multiple fixes that improve the driver's overall stability and performance
Added support for ASIO playback and recording
Requirements:

Microsoft® Windows® 8 32-bit or 64-bit, Windows 7 32-bit or 64-bit
Sound Blaster Z or Sound Blaster Zx
Notes:

To install this pack, do the following:

Download the file onto your local hard disk.
Double-click the downloaded file.
Follow the instructions on screen.
Re-start your computer when prompted.

*Download Here!*


----------



## TheGovernment

Wow, they've really been on the drivers. Good for them. I haven't had any issues with any driver yet but it's good that they keep putting out new ones on a regular basis so far.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Wow, they've really been on the drivers. Good for them. I haven't had any issues with any driver yet but it's good that they keep putting out new ones on a regular basis so far.


Because I've been sending them emails... fix this fix that !!! Just right now I sent another email about another issue...


----------



## TheGovernment

lol, The early adopters of the Phoebus did that and we got a new driver 7 months after release...... 7 months of a crap driver that was problems for almost everyone. I must have sent in 50 tickets to those clowns. Heck, they still don't have a proper working driver. We had 3 months of BF3 not working at all with the card installed. So far I love my ZxR!


----------



## furyn9

Well after 3 week with my ZXR I just realize that for enjoy music is better to turn off the SBX couldn't believe the different in my music it sound more natural , before it was to harsh listen music ( headphones ultrasound HFI-80 ) so for me for music now I keep the SBX off , crystalizer on around 12-18% bass on , now I'll gonna try gaming without SBX to see if any different , I mean in the + way


----------



## GuardianOS

Hello everyone!

I currently have an X-FI Fatal1ty Champion Platinum sound card that has issues with certain games (Like Flight Control HD will distort the audio to the point it screeches until I restore defaults) and every time I log into Windows I have to restore settings to default to get sound. These are only minor issues really but I was wondering if the Creative Zx (Not the ZxR) would be an upgrade for me? (Especially since my X-FI uses a PCI slot and I have to keep making sure my new MBs have PCI slots for it)

This one: http://www.f13pc.com/imagens/produtos/CREATIVE_X_FI_FATAL1TY_CHAMPION.jpg

I currently use it via Optical out to a set of Logitech Z-5500 speakers. I only use the front panel for Optical and for Line2/Mic for my headset. I will mention just in case someone asks, that I use Dolby Digital from the DTS/Dolby Connect pack.

I would like to use the ACM on the Zx for my headset and then continue to use Optical out.

Please advise.

Thank you!

PS: The Flight control HD and other small games like that, that have this issue continued even after different drivers and multiple Windows 7 installs. (And two different computer builds) So, I am fairly certain it is the sound card. Also the cable and the connection for the front panel on mine is basically one move from death.


----------



## iARDAs

When I downloaded the 1_00_16 version I had no audio in my PC. I had to restore windows to a previous place.

I hope I don't have that issue with these 1_00_22 versions

Funny thing is when I check for updates from the control panel, I don't get any updates.

Weird.


----------



## humayunh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> So I finally upgraded and bought a pair of DT770's pro 250 ohm to match with my sbz. I was worried they would be underpowered but to my delight that was far from true. The clarity and response is amazing. There is no overpowering of any frequency to another, although that is why I bought the 250 ohm version.
> 
> I still plan on buying the zxr once I sell my z. Just wondering if anyone here has these headphones paired with the zxr. What are your opinions?
> Hey buddy sorry for the late reply, but my DT 770's sounds badass on the Z. These are 250 ohm and harder to drive so your 80 ohm should sound even louder and definitely thump with the added bass!


Thanks man!








Just about to place my order for the SoundBlaster Z! =D
Cant wait to listen to my DT 770's in its full glory! =D


----------



## Raven19x

Am I the only one having issues with the Z being recognized? I moved it to different PCIe slots and it seems to be completely random whether my computer recognizes or not. When I do get it to recognize and reboot/return from sleep, it sometimes doesn't recognize it again. Very frustrating as this is the first sound card I ever bought. I may have to RMA and stick to onboard, dunno what else to do. Any help?


----------



## Granzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven19x*
> 
> Am I the only one having issues with the Z being recognized? I moved it to different PCIe slots and it seems to be completely random whether my computer recognizes or not. When I do get it to recognize and reboot/return from sleep, it sometimes doesn't recognize it again. Very frustrating as this is the first sound card I ever bought. I may have to RMA and stick to onboard, dunno what else to do. Any help?


It could be a faulty card. I had my card go dead completely and they were able to replace it with a brand new one.
You can try to uninstall the driver, and use the driver sweeper to completely remove the driver then re install it. So every time you change it to different PCI slot, you are suppose to remove/reinstall the driver.


----------



## Raven19x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Granzon*
> 
> It could be a faulty card. I had my card go dead completely and they were able to replace it with a brand new one.
> You can try to uninstall the driver, and use the driver sweeper to completely remove the driver then re install it. So every time you change it to different PCI slot, you are suppose to remove/reinstall the driver.


Turns out it was an issue with my motherboards OC tools messing with.. something. I changed everything to default and that fixed it. Thanks anyway!


----------



## AlphaBravo

I just purchased and installed a Soundblaster Z, and I am noticing a slight delay in the sound as compared to what is on my monitor. I have an optical cable hooked up to the sound card and running into a Pioneer A/V receiver, where the signal is being processed (as DTS) and the sent to the 5.1 speakers. The delay is definitely noticeable with this set up. I do not have a delay if I listen through my Dell 5.1 speaker system which uses the analog outs from the sound card. Is this delay that I am hearing normal?

http://s24.photobucket.com/user/saborz/media/Computer/SBspeakers.jpg.html

http://s24.photobucket.com/user/saborz/media/Computer/SBDTS.jpg.html


----------



## djinferno806

I would check your receivers settings. Turn off all signal processing effects and see if that helps. also see if there is an audio delay setting. It might be set wrong for the optical inputs.


----------



## GuardianOS

I just got my Zx and in the few hours I have had it, I have experienced some pretty choppy playback. Foobar2000 gets choppy at least every forty seconds per song for about five to ten seconds and some in game sounds do the same. (League of Legends)

Fresh Windows 7 install, everything was working fine with my Xfi Fatal1ty yesterday. Fresh install was done after Zx install.

Using Optical Digital Out to Logitech Z-5500 set to Dolby Digital live. (No other settings) Up to date drivers.

EDIT: Happens in KMplayer as well. Slows down the video and the audio gets choppy.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I would check your receivers settings. Turn off all signal processing effects and see if that helps. also see if there is an audio delay setting. It might be set wrong for the optical inputs.


My receiver (Pioneer SC-1222-K) only has a setting to increase the delay of the audio.

I tried the "Direct" and Pure Direct" modes, but the audio delay still sounds the same.


----------



## jincuteguy

So how does the ZxR compare to the HT Omega Claro Halo, Asus Xonar Essence STX, and the Xonar Pheobus? Im looking for a new sound card that is within $300 or less range. And I havne't found a single review that compare the ZxR to the Calro or those Asus Xonar cards. So I'm clueless, if anyone can help me out, would be appreciated.


----------



## TripleTurbo

Got my zxr as a replacement of the asus essence stx. Dont ask why, I'm not totally certain, just tired of Asus sound following a dead Phoebus,and not satisfied with the digital capabilities of the essence. I have Sennheiser's 360 PC headset and Logitech z680 THX etc., and my experience thus far is very positive. The range of capability is huge, and quality impressive.


----------



## jincuteguy

So you're saying the ZxR sounds better than the Essence STX? Let put all the driver issues aside, just focus on the quality.


----------



## TripleTurbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So you're saying the ZxR sounds better than the Essence STX? Let put all the driver issues aside, just focus on the quality.


I'd need to utilize a broader range of headphones to really make any absolute declarations on the comparison, though it's range of digital hook-ups make the ZxR a decidedly more comprehensive respective of compatibility. The ASUS Essence STX , though, is probably the best "pure analog" or "analog emphasis" device I've used. And for the range of diverse compatibility and quality? You sure pay for it. Anyway, stating the obvious here, but they're both very good cards.


----------



## sugiik

on music my opinion :

Zxr vs stx just about 8/10 or 9/10 maybe, (stx got the 10)
but zxr got less hearing fatigue and less distortion for sure (used stx before), kind of feel like stx more on dynamic.

since i'm more into gaming and movies currently i use zxr,and lend my stx to my friend,
and less driver issue for win 8, and also because my source just itunes source, on only got dt 770 250ohm. i can't tell really much.


----------



## jincuteguy

So your 770 pro sounded better on the STX than ZxR? What about the HT Omega Claro Halo? do you have that card too?


----------



## djinferno806

Doesnt the zxr and stx use the same DAC and headamp? The difference he probably heard was from the opamps... Probably a different signature to sound, I wouldn't go so far as to say its better or worse.


----------



## jincuteguy

I know the STX nad ZxR have the same DAC and stuff , but i think the diff woud come down to the chipset itself, C-Media chipset vs Creative Sound Core3D. And I know the C-Media chipset always have a warmth sound and it's suitable for most music. So even if the STX and ZxR have the same DaCs, Op-amp, they will still sound different.


----------



## djinferno806

I don't think it quite works that way. All the sound is digital and the same until it hits the DAC. Processors can't give any warm/cold effect to a non analog signal. (Unless the user alters the eq themselves). The exception I could see with this is the lower end xonar cards use the DAC inside the processors themselves which are inferior and could indeed give added effect to the sound. I also think the Z/Zx's use the onboard DAC inside the sound core 3d to run the surround channels. The ZXR/STI uses the external DAC as its wayy better than sound core 3d / cmedia processor. Hence the sound difference must come from the opamps.


----------



## jincuteguy

So the chipset doesnt make any difference? Hm...that's good to know.


----------



## djinferno806

Not at the stx/zxr level anyway because the sound gets offloaded to the External DAC from TI. The old recon series cards used the soundcore 3d DAC built in and that where ull hear a difference vs a xonar.

I actually looked it up and apparently the Stx and zxr both use the same 2 opamps as well. What actually differs is the DAC which is a PCM1794 for ZXR and PCM1792 for STX. Apparently they are almost identical just the way they are controlled via software/hardware.

So same opamps, same headamp and virtually same DAC. There shouldn't be a difference in sound with the eq untouched. I can in fact confirm this since I owned an STX and now have a ZXR.


----------



## jincuteguy

Oh so you have both cards, that's good. So you prefer to use the ZxR now over the STX? Since the ZxR is better for gaming?


----------



## djinferno806

I no longer have the Stx. I was not pleased with the unstable drivers and poor gaming centric auuport. I bought the z to test run the line and I was happy so now Ibought the zxr. Stx is sold and now I'm gonna sell my z.

Zxr is way better for gaming IMHO. Sbx surround > Dolby headphone.


----------



## jincuteguy

the SBX really better than Dolby headphone? Also, what about the music? Is the ZxR similar to the STX ? I bought the ZxR 2days ago btw.
But I haven't tried out the STX yet. And my local Fry's store hvae both. So I can always return either card easily. The only thing I don't have is a good headphone. Thinking about getting either the DT 990 Pro 250ohm or the 990 Premium 250ohm. I know the 990 Pro is a lot cheaper but not sure if both have similar sound quality .

Btw, from most videos I've seen, they said the Module Control Unit has a built in mic, is that true? So basically if you 're using a headphones such as the Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro, you don't need a mic right?


----------



## TheGovernment

I had the STX as well. The ZxR has better drivers IMO. My STX was great sounding but IMO never was great for games. Just never sounded quite right.


----------



## djinferno806

Yes dolby headphone seems to add too much reverb to the surround sound and makes you feel like you are in a echoey room or hall or something. Whereas SBX doesnt add environments just enhances position. And if you play any games with OpenAl, you are in for a treat because the positioning built into that would be even better.

For example, during a gaming session of Penumbra, it uses OpenAl(pretty much binaural) and turns off SBX surround(premixed 5.1). So you can actually pinpoint where sounds are coming from even better than sbx. You also get some "Height" cues too. Any older games that support this are awesome.

Like I said, the sound will be exactly the same as the STX so music will sound EXACTLY THE SAME. Provided you are using the same headphones.

I use DT 770 Pro 250 ohm which is powered wonderfully by this card, so any of the 880 or 990 250 ohm, or even 600 ohm will shine too.


----------



## jincuteguy

Yea, I really like the ZxR. It also comes with 2 mic built into the Control MOdule Unit so you can use those Beyers headphones and dont need to buy a mic .


----------



## ducktape

I'm getting a buzzing noise on my left audio channel whenever i'm playing games. The buzzing noise gets louder if i overclock my gpus. This can also be heard on ventrillo when i talk. When i bought my SBZ new this did not happen, not even in ventrillo. The only changes i've made since was adding some h55s to my cards and i also removed the cover off the card. my SBX sits on top of my gpu and the dwood bracket screws are too long so I had to remove the cover. Should I RMA?

my sound card has the gold caps btw.


----------



## kesawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Yea, I really like the ZxR. It also comes with 2 mic built into the Control MOdule Unit so you can use those Beyers headphones and dont need to buy a mic .


I find the ACM mic picks up a lot of background noise, even with the focus narrowed right down in crystal voice. My PC is in an open plan area and it was picking up the TV and conversations in the adjoining room. It would probably work ok if you were in a closed off room where background noise was minimal.

I've just switched to a ModMic 3.0 and find it so much better at cutting out background noise compared to the ACM.


----------



## jincuteguy

Yea i just tried out the mic on the ACM, it was aweful lol. Like I had to put the Boost to max in order to even hear my voice, and it does pick up a lot of background noise. Yea I want to get the modmic too, but it's kinda expensive for a what it is.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducktape*
> 
> I'm getting a buzzing noise on my left audio channel whenever i'm playing games. The buzzing noise gets louder if i overclock my gpus. This can also be heard on ventrillo when i talk. When i bought my SBZ new this did not happen, not even in ventrillo. The only changes i've made since was adding some h55s to my cards and i also removed the cover off the card. my SBX sits on top of my gpu and the dwood bracket screws are too long so I had to remove the cover. Should I RMA?
> 
> my sound card has the gold caps btw.


Sounds like your graphics card is at fault here, move the soundcard or the gfx card, and put the shielding back on, it actually does something on this card.
Any PCI-e port will do.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Most likely the soundcard is picking up EMI from the gpu. The cover also acts as EMI-shield.
You can also try the "cardboard+aluminium foil" DIY EMI-shield to fix it. I did it to my Xonar DG when I was bored


----------



## Creator

Is there any noticeable difference in sound quality between the Zx and ZxR? I use SP-2500 speakers for music, and Creative Labs HS-980 gaming headset (I probably should think about replacing these soon).

I ask because the ZxR I got for $175 shipped last month is DOA. It wasn't detected by 3 different computers. Now I'm returning it to Amazon, but wondering if it's worth going for the replacement or just taking the refund and forgetting about it, since my Zx has been great and I have absolutely no complaints with it.

And, are there any red LEDs that light up during ZxR operation like the Zx? (Just to know if the card was/is at least getting power)


----------



## djinferno806

It wouldn't be worth the upgrade with that hardware IMHO. However if you plan on upgrading then for sure keep the zxr.

There is a noticeable difference in both quality/clarity and sound signature. Especially with higher quality
cans.

And the zxr has no red led.


----------



## Creator

Any recommendations on a good set of cans for both gaming and music that would fully utilize the ZxR?

I really like my HS-980s because of their deep bass. While they may not reproduce sound as well as some high end cans, the give explosions in-game so much more oomph, and make metal/rock music sound a lot more powerful. I understand high quality cans are about perfect sound production and not what some may consider overkill bass, so if I have to stick with a lower quality set to get that, so be it.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Any recommendations on a good set of cans for both gaming and music that would fully utilize the ZxR?
> 
> I really like my HS-980s because of their deep bass. While they may not reproduce sound as well as some high end cans, the give explosions in-game so much more oomph, and make metal/rock music sound a lot more powerful. I understand high quality cans are about perfect sound production and not what some may consider overkill bass, so if I have to stick with a lower quality set to get that, so be it.


Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 250ohm? If you like heavy bass, aim for closed back headphones.
Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro also has pretty good bass even though its open back.

And of course the headphone choice depends on where you live. Beyerdynamic is pretty easily available in Europe.


----------



## djinferno806

Those are fantastic cans. I'm actually using those right now with the zxr and they sound gorgeous. However keep in mind that they are more flat response than bass heavy. There is tons of bass when the game or song calls for it but it doesn't do it at the expense of the highs and mids. So you might not like the tamed bass compared to your current headphones. The DT 770 pro 80 ohm is the bass lovers headphones. However the mids on that seem to lack.


----------



## ducktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Most likely the soundcard is picking up EMI from the gpu. The cover also acts as EMI-shield.
> You can also try the "cardboard+aluminium foil" DIY EMI-shield to fix it. I did it to my Xonar DG when I was bored


did it do anything for you?


----------



## Creator

Ordered the DT-770 Pro and DT-880 Pro, both 250 ohm versions. I'll end up keeping the set I like better. I'll have the Zx to test out both for now, and arrange for exchange return on the ZxR.

Edit : Amazon automatically does advanced RMA now for items in stock? Already I have expected delivery replacement this Friday. They just keep getting better and better. That's when the cans are going to be delivered as well so hopefully I'll having a working ZxR to do a comparison.


----------



## apav

Hmm thinking about upgrading my ZX to a ZXR. I'm using a Beyerdynamic DT990 Premium 250 Ohm for gaming and music, mostly EDM. Would I recognize a difference in clarity and sound quality? I know the ZXR will drive my headphones better, but when it comes to audio fidelity, is it worth the upgrade? I will most likely never use the daughterboard, so it feels like it's a little wasteful of an upgrade, but if the difference is there, I may still consider it.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Hmm thinking about upgrading my ZX to a ZXR. I'm using a Beyerdynamic DT990 Premium 250 Ohm for gaming and music, mostly EDM. Would I recognize a difference in clarity and sound quality? I know the ZXR will drive my headphones better, but when it comes to audio fidelity, is it worth the upgrade? I will most likely never use the daughterboard, so it feels like it's a little wasteful of an upgrade, but if the difference is there, I may still consider it.


You might hear a difference in improved sound quality, but IMO... it's not worth the difference you hear. DT990s are fantastic cans, but soundcards cap out in the mid-range products and flagship products are really only minute in a quality increase.

You want to upgrade, go for an external DAC + a tube amp. That's where the upgrade is, the Zx > ZxR is just a sidegrade.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> I just purchased and installed a Soundblaster Z, and I am noticing a slight delay in the sound as compared to what is on my monitor. I have an optical cable hooked up to the sound card and running into a Pioneer A/V receiver, where the signal is being processed (as DTS) and the sent to the 5.1 speakers. The delay is definitely noticeable with this set up. I do not have a delay if I listen through my Dell 5.1 speaker system which uses the analog outs from the sound card. Is this delay that I am hearing normal?
> 
> http://s24.photobucket.com/user/saborz/media/Computer/SBspeakers.jpg.html
> 
> http://s24.photobucket.com/user/saborz/media/Computer/SBDTS.jpg.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> My receiver (Pioneer SC-1222-K) only has a setting to increase the delay of the audio.
> 
> I tried the "Direct" and Pure Direct" modes, but the audio delay still sounds the same.


I ran a stereo analog cable from the Z to the receiver. The audio delay problem was not there in that configuration. But that doesn't solve my issue with the optical cable. I purchased a different, shorter (6ft) optical cable and tried that. The delay is still there. My only solution now is to buy a new receiver with multi-channel inputs and run the 5.1 analog cables to it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## sugiik

@alphabravo
on sound control panel set to 48khz ?
or try the Dolby digital live ?

===========================
got a question :
is it okay to set hig gain 600ohm foor my dt 770pro 250 ?


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> got a question :
> is it okay to set hig gain 600ohm foor my dt 770pro 250 ?


It should be. I have mine set to 600ohm with my 32 ohm Grado's. If I leave in on the 32 ohm setting I have to have the volume up a minimum of half way to get any volume out of them. On the 600 ohm setting it seems about right.


----------



## djinferno806

I dont know if thats a good idea setting the gain to 600 ohm. You are not magically going to get better sound.

Your DT 770 is 250 ohm, well within the range of the first gain setting which is 32 - 300 ohm. I have the same headphones as you and I have the first gain setting and at 50% volume, it is extremely loud. I don't see a reason why you would want to set them higher. The headphones will pull the sufficient amount of voltage required with the first setting. While it may be louder, you are giving it more voltage than needed if I understand correctly, hence why I do not recommend it.

Take a trip over to HEAD FI and look up some explanations on this and you will understand why. Some good reads just for the sake of it too. Especially since you have a decent set of cans, doesn't hurt to know more.


----------



## Metalbeard

You may just have to play with the settings. If the 32-300 setting is loud enough then you should be ok. For my headphones the 32-300 setting was too low even though my headphones are technically rated at 32 ohms. I could turn up the volume level to half way with very little difference in actual volume.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> You might hear a difference in improved sound quality, but IMO... it's not worth the difference you hear. DT990s are fantastic cans, but soundcards cap out in the mid-range products and flagship products are really only minute in a quality increase.
> 
> You want to upgrade, go for an external DAC + a tube amp. That's where the upgrade is, the Zx > ZxR is just a sidegrade.


Sorry, I don't really follow (not that knowledgeable in this stuff). Granted, I know what a DAC is for, but would an external one really make that much of a difference over the "upgrade" to a ZXR? Also, if I have an external DAC, why would I need an amp (I thought a DAC is both?).

So are you suggesting that I get a really good DAC and hook it up to the optical port on my Soundblaster ZX? Would I still get the audio processing features (like 3D surround for gaming) that way? Also, what kind of DAC are we talking about here? I've heard nothing but great things about Fiio. Something like this or better?

http://www.amazon.com/Fiio-E17-USB-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B0070UFMOW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374097618&sr=8-1&keywords=fiio+e17

So many questions but I'm getting so many answers so really thank you









And about the DT 990's. I can agree with you, these are the nicest pair of headphones I've ever owned. But at a certain volume that scratchy "blown speaker" sound really gets noticeable, and the actual sound is distorted a little. I thought the ZX would be able to handle 250 ohms, but I guess not. Which is the reason I'm looking to upgrade even more.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalbeard*
> 
> You may just have to play with the settings. If the 32-300 setting is loud enough then you should be ok. For my headphones the 32-300 setting was too low even though my headphones are technically rated at 32 ohms. I could turn up the volume level to half way with very little difference in actual volume.


Look, the DT 770 pros have a power max handle of 100 mw. The zxr outputs 80 mW max at 600 ohm(realistic its actually 50-60 mW). So at 250 ohm it would output more than double that easily putting in past the 100 mW range.

From what I can gather, it outputs all this power expecting a 600 ohm umpedence but instead gets 250 ohm impedence and ends up giving way more than what the dt 770 can take (100mW). The impedence setting is basically a gain toggle, and giving it higher gain coukd damage the driver if it were played loud enough.

Your Grados might be able to take a lot more power but his beyers cannot.

I don't think damaged headphone risk is worth the higher volume levels.

Something has to be wrong with your grados for them to be that low in volume. Either that or they are a really bad impedence mismatch for this card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Sorry, I don't really follow (not that knowledgeable in this stuff). Granted, I know what a DAC is for, but would an external one really make that much of a difference over the "upgrade" to a ZXR? Also, if I have an external DAC, why would I need an amp (I thought a DAC is both?).
> 
> So are you suggesting that I get a really good DAC and hook it up to the optical port on my Soundblaster ZX? Would I still get the audio processing features (like 3D surround for gaming) that way? Also, what kind of DAC are we talking about here? I've heard nothing but great things about Fiio. Something like this or better?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fiio-E17-USB-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B0070UFMOW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374097618&sr=8-1&keywords=fiio+e17
> 
> So many questions but I'm getting so many answers so really thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about the DT 990's. I can agree with you, these are the nicest pair of headphones I've ever owned. But at a certain volume that scratchy "blown speaker" sound really gets noticeable, and the actual sound is distorted a little. I thought the ZX would be able to handle 250 ohms, but I guess not. Which is the reason I'm looking to upgrade even more.


It can handle 250 ohms but the maxis headamp doesn't give enough wattage at that impedence to properly power the DT 990.

That zxr would be more capable of powering it. Not to mention the better DAC.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> It can handle 250 ohms but the maxis headamp doesn't give enough wattage at that resistance to properly power the DT 990.
> 
> That zxr would be more capable of powering it. Not to mention the better DAC.


Would you also agree that a good DAC would be a better upgrade than the ZXR?


----------



## djinferno806

Not really since you won't find a better DAC for this price point. If you want to shell out much more than probably yes.


----------



## sugiik

@djinferno


----------



## data2318

any one own the Blaster Z have trouble using the front Mic port? Mine doesn't detect the mic on the front port but the rear port works.... Headphone on the front works..


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Sorry, I don't really follow (not that knowledgeable in this stuff). Granted, I know what a DAC is for, but would an external one really make that much of a difference over the "upgrade" to a ZXR? Also, if I have an external DAC, why would I need an amp (I thought a DAC is both?).
> 
> So are you suggesting that I get a really good DAC and hook it up to the optical port on my Soundblaster ZX? Would I still get the audio processing features (like 3D surround for gaming) that way? Also, what kind of DAC are we talking about here? I've heard nothing but great things about Fiio. Something like this or better?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fiio-E17-USB-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B0070UFMOW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374097618&sr=8-1&keywords=fiio+e17
> 
> So many questions but I'm getting so many answers so really thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about the DT 990's. I can agree with you, these are the nicest pair of headphones I've ever owned. But at a certain volume that scratchy "blown speaker" sound really gets noticeable, and the actual sound is distorted a little. I thought the ZX would be able to handle 250 ohms, but I guess not. Which is the reason I'm looking to upgrade even more.


I think you're mistaken on a few things here.

First, a DAC is a DAC. It isn't an amp and same goes an amp being an amp, they're 2 different things. With that said, both needs to work together.
It is like a tire needs to be fitted onto a rim in order for it to work on a car, but they are 2 different things.

There are of course DAC+amp in one on the market, just like the FiiO E17 you linked. The problem is, the E17 alone isn't enough to properly drive a DT990 250ohms.

To answer your question, it isn't as simple as going out and get an external DAC, then expecting it to be better than a ZxR. For $200-$250, indeed an external DAC at this price point is pretty hard to beat the ZxR. That is why I said, if you're looking for an actual upgrade you'll have to look to spend quite a bit from here on.

If you get a good DAC and connect it to the Zx via optical, you pretty much just negated the reason to even have a soundcard in the first place. As your motherboard already has an optical out anyways and audio which is transmitted digitally does not have a quality degrade to a DAC. Unless the DSP features on the Zx is critical to you of course.

As for the distortion on the DT990, as was already answered by djinferno the amp on the Zx isn't enough to properly drive the DT990. "Supporting" up to 600ohms headphones is one thing, but to actually provide sufficient power and actually drive them is another.
There are also other things to consider as the DT990 is pretty sensitive headphone IMO. Your EQ and other DSP settings might have hinder its driver limitations in fact.

So, to upgrade to a ZxR or not? Honestly, no if I were in your shoes.
What I'd do in your position is get a dedicated amp like -
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008J26ZL4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i6?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1CC1BZTZR3FHDQNSGXAH&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846
or
http://www.amazon.com/Schiit-SCH-07-Magni-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00CICPMA6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374236002&sr=8-1&keywords=schiit+magni

Either of them (I'd go with the E09k for the extra compatibility, just incase you need it and since they're pretty much the same price), then connect it to your Zx. After that you'd still get the benefit of any DSP and EQ you'd want to implement from the Zx. You don't have to spend another $250.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> I think you're mistaken on a few things here.
> 
> First, a DAC is a DAC. It isn't an amp and same goes an amp being an amp, they're 2 different things. With that said, both needs to work together.
> It is like a tire needs to be fitted onto a rim in order for it to work on a car, but they are 2 different things.
> 
> There are of course DAC+amp in one on the market, just like the FiiO E17 you linked. The problem is, the E17 alone isn't enough to properly drive a DT990 250ohms.
> 
> To answer your question, it isn't as simple as going out and get an external DAC, then expecting it to be better than a ZxR. For $200-$250, indeed an external DAC at this price point is pretty hard to beat the ZxR. That is why I said, if you're looking for an actual upgrade you'll have to look to spend quite a bit from here on.
> 
> If you get a good DAC and connect it to the Zx via optical, you pretty much just negated the reason to even have a soundcard in the first place. As your motherboard already has an optical out anyways and audio which is transmitted digitally does not have a quality degrade to a DAC. Unless the DSP features on the Zx is critical to you of course.
> 
> As for the distortion on the DT990, as was already answered by djinferno the amp on the Zx isn't enough to properly drive the DT990. "Supporting" up to 600ohms headphones is one thing, but to actually provide sufficient power and actually drive them is another.
> There are also other things to consider as the DT990 is pretty sensitive headphone IMO. Your EQ and other DSP settings might have hinder its driver limitations in fact.
> 
> So, to upgrade to a ZxR or not? Honestly, no if I were in your shoes.
> What I'd do in your position is get a dedicated amp like -
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008J26ZL4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i6?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1CC1BZTZR3FHDQNSGXAH&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846
> or
> http://www.amazon.com/Schiit-SCH-07-Magni-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00CICPMA6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374236002&sr=8-1&keywords=schiit+magni
> 
> Either of them (I'd go with the E09k for the extra compatibility, just incase you need it and since they're pretty much the same price), then connect it to your Zx. After that you'd still get the benefit of any DSP and EQ you'd want to implement from the Zx. You don't have to spend another $250.


I understand now. I confused myself. There are products with a DAC+amp in them, like sound cards and some DAC's, but buying a dedicated DAC and amp separately is always the better choice if you aren't concerned about price. That's what I'm getting from your point there.

So, you're saying that a DAC is unnecessary because you'd have to put out some serious cash if you wanted to get a better external DAC than the one in the ZX.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but while these amps you listed will drive my headphones properly (get rid of the scratchy, distorted sound at higher volumes), it wouldn't improve the sound quality beyond what I've already heard right? Because if I keep the volume around 50% on the ACM, and 100% in Windows, it's loud enough, and I don't hear anything wrong. So I'd just hear that clarity at louder volumes.

But if I went with the ZXR, which has the better DAC in addition to a better amp, technically it would produce better sound than I would hear with my ZX and an external amp?

I was never biased towards getting the ZXR's. But if I'm understanding everything correctly, now it seems like the better choice. If I can sell my ZX for about $100, I can grab a ZXR for about $190. That's only $90 more, around the same as the amps you linked. And hopefully I can sell the daughterboard (which I will never use) to make even more money.

I don't know how powerful the amp is in the ZXR (80mw TI TPA6120), if it could even drive 250 ohm headphones easily with power to spare or if it will struggle a little less than my ZX.

I'd like to ask you, if for $90 (maybe even less), would you upgrade to the ZXR or would you still stick to your original suggestion and grab an external amp? The only reason I'm leaning towards the ZXR right now is that because I want an improvement to my audio fidelity, where I'm thinking an external amp would give me more of what I already am hearing at higher volumes. Knowing me, I could still be way off though.

I really appreciate the help and getting through my long, confusing questions. Really thank you! I'm confusing myself here lol.


----------



## djinferno806

You could buy an external amp like the e09k and connect it to the zx but then you lose out on the headphone specific surround. The line out port only supports speaker type surround. Totally different. You also would have a bottleneck of the clarity since the e09k features a lower snr on the headamp. The zxr wouldn't have that problem as the headamp has a higher snr just like the DAC.

Honestly I did what you are thinking an upgraded from the z to zxr. It was a worthwhile upgrade to get the higher fidelity sound and it powers my DT 770 250 ohm much fuller and sufficiently.

If you get the zxr, you have the benefit of one unit instead of a chain of devices. And I would stay away from the ACM as it degrades sound for some weird reason. I noticed it on my zxr, the bass wasn't being reproduced properly.

At the end of the day it all depends on how much gaming you do and how important the sbx features are.

Either zxr for your needs or just straight up e09k bundled with an e17 as a DAC.(and sell your zx)


----------



## Creator

I feel like a complete moron. I had Amazon send me a brand new ZxR because I thought my first one was DOA. Well, it turns out I completely missed that the Z/Zx and ZxR have separate drivers. They're both labeled "Z-Series". I kept downloading the wrong drivers on every computer I tried...

Now I need to explain to Amazon my stupidity, or just eat the cost and resell one myself.

On topic, I've tried out both the DT 770 Pro and DT 880 Pro, 250ohm version, on both the Zx and ZxR. The Zx, imo, is enough to power these cans. You can make them uncomfortably loud with just the Zx. But whether or not they maintain sound quality and loud settings is something I cannot answer. The ZxR does push them louder, but at lower and comfortable listening volumes, the Zx ans ZxR both sound very similar.

Now for the DT 770 and DT 880 cans : Big upgrade over the gaming set I had before. The difference in sound between the DT 770 and 880 isn't large. In fact, I believe most of it comes from one set being closed can, and the other being open. The DT 770 has slightly more bass, while the DT 880 is more neutral, but has a cleaner sound. The biggest difference to me between the two sets is that the DT 880 is just more comfortable to listen to, likely because they are open can. My ears don't get nearly as warm after long periods of use, as with the closed set. Coming from a headset that was bass heavy, I was worried the 880s wouldn't provide enough bass before getting them, but they do. So the better set to me is the DT 880, but it also cost $50 more. I was originally going to keep one set and send the other back after trying both out, but I like them both so much that I'm going to keep both. The DT 880s will be used for my gaming computer, and the DT 770s will get hooked up to another computer that that's got an electric drum set connected to it (so I don't bother the neighbors when I practice). And my old HS-980s will go into the work lab.


----------



## djinferno806

^LOL

That blows man. Hopefully they understand. Did you open the new one because if so then just send it back and it should be fine.

On another note, I just bought the entire Prince of Persia collection on steam and I must say, playing Warrior Within with EAX enabled through alchemy is awesome. Sounds just like back in the day when I had my older sound blaster Audigy 2 ZS. The 3D audio positioning is pretty amazing too.

So far alchemy seems to work great, no glitches or pops or crackles in my experience yet. When you launch the game, it disables sbx surround and uses the games own hrtf and then when you exit the game it re-enables SBX just like nothing was changed.

OpenAl games run fine too with their own binaural recorded sound. For example Penumbra series runs great with positioning and such. Same with STALKER series.

Kind of makes me sad that the games industry went over to pre recorded 5.1 for everything but I guess just another casuality of console nation and their audience.


----------



## benbenkr

And hopefully, with the inclusion of a dedicated audio processor on the next-gen consoles, we will actually start having proper HRTF back. That said, I don't think it'll happen to too many games.


----------



## exyia

still tweaking my Senn HD 598's for fps (bf3 specifically) and I'm wondering - what exactly does the "Bass" feature do? as in how does it work compared to just tweaking the EQ? I find the default FPS profile is a little bass heavy on these cans

and how does the surround slider work? why wouldn't you just max this one out? even the default FPS profile is only at 30% here


----------



## djinferno806

I believe just like Dolby headphone there is a fine balance between surround positioning and audio accuracy. If you go too high up in the slider, some things might sound too exaggerated. I haven't noticed this however other people say they have. I keep mine at 91% on the advice of many people.

And make sure you use home cinema setting in bf3 for proper full range 5.1 mix.


----------



## urtv

Would the Z be enough for my ES10? Been using onboad and now I want to get something better.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urtv*
> 
> Would the Z be enough for my ES10? Been using onboad and now I want to get something better.


Yes, you definitely going to hear a *huge* difference comparing to the onboard, and if you don't mind connect them in the back of your case, may be you could get an extension cable or the get the Zx for the ACM.


----------



## djinferno806

I wouldn't waste my money on that garbage ACM, its already been proven to degrade sound quality. Extension cable is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Cores

Just got my Sound Blaster Z today. All I have to say is wow, this difference between this and onboard is night and day. The red LED is very annoying though, I had to cut the LED off physically.


----------



## avril4ever

Can you use the beamforming mic included with the Z as a desktop mic? I'm willing to get one soon alongside a Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro.

Thanks.


----------



## haritz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> Just got my Sound Blaster Z today. All I have to say is wow, this difference between this and onboard is night and day. The red LED is very annoying though, I had to cut the LED off physically.


Don't cut the leds, you'll loose the guarantee. You just need to cover them with black adhesive tape.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I wouldn't waste my money on that garbage ACM, its already been proven to degrade sound quality. Extension cable is definitely the way to go.










Interesting I will do some test tonight .


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting I will do some test tonight .


Ya i was hugely dissapointed after getting the zxr and using the ACM. The bass response took a hit for some reason.

Im not sure what Creative did but it screws up the sound. So now I have that and the daughter card sitting in the box wasting away...


----------



## Mausiae

djinferno806,

what are your headphone settings for the ZxR?

SBX set to 100%?
Windows to 5.1 for sure (other than it being disabled during OpenAL)


----------



## SN4KEBi7E

has anyone tried to use the ZxR with an input device?

im trying to get it working with my PS3 and so far no luck, using optical as the input and output through the headphone jack, tried RCA as both input and output also tried multiple optical/rca leads.

if anyone has it working could you tell me what settings you have on your PS3 and sound card?


----------



## Tiihokatti

R-click on windows soundthingie --> Sound --> Recording tab --> double-click on the input you are using --> "Listen to this device" under the Listening Tab
Not sure about the translations as I use Finnish W7...

Also check the PS3 settings, xbox had dolby on as default.
I also recommend to shut down TV-speakers, my D1 got a tiny bit of delay making the sound go out of sync. The TV-speakers were horrible anyway...


----------



## SN4KEBi7E

you are a legend my friend!








I was pulling my hair out trying to figure this out and there's little to no information available on the net about it









thanks again dude!









one more question, can you use the mic with a console?


----------



## avril4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avril4ever*
> 
> Can you use the beamforming mic included with the Z as a desktop mic? I'm willing to get one soon alongside a Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro.
> 
> Thanks.


Anyone know the answer please?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SN4KEBi7E*
> 
> you are a legend my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pulling my hair out trying to figure this out and there's little to no information available on the net about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *one more question, can you use the mic with a console?*


Not directly at least.
The PS3 can only receive Bluetooth or digital inputs for mics, which means you'd need a USB to analog converter like this -


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avril4ever*
> 
> Anyone know the answer please?


That's the point of the beamforming mic in the first place, to work as a desktop mic.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Ya i was hugely dissapointed after getting the zxr and using the ACM. The bass response took a hit for some reason.
> 
> Im not sure what Creative did but it screws up the sound. So now I have that and the daughter card sitting in the box wasting away...


Well I did some test( this is my personal opinion) barely I notice any different betwen the headphone connect direct to the ACM or direct to the ZXR , the sound quality is almost identical , what I did notice was the headphone connect direct to the ZXR it is a little loud ( like 5% different ) now I did notice that while I move the ACM volume knob(off course) I can hear a little interference noise ,it is hardly to hear as soon I stop moving the knob the sound is fine. I did use the daughter card I really like it a lot ,me my wife and kids we got different music library so its really nice to connect my wife iPod to the daughter aux and listen the music through the AV-40, big different between connect the iPod direct to the aux port at ZXR daughter day n night different compare if you connect direct to the aux port on the speaker.
Any one can corfirmed if the ACM make any interfernce noise while you move the knob.


----------



## sirsancho

I'm building a new rig and putting a ZXR in it. I am trying to determine what kind of speakers I should get for not too much more than $250 is possible.

I don't really have the room or space for a 5.1 setup; are 2.1 speakers fine or am I under utilizing the ZXR ?

On an aside, are Sennheiser HD 280 Pro cans good for this card or should I look for something else. I very rarely use headphones when using my computer, so speakers are definitely most important for me.

Thanks a buncha crunch!


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsancho*
> 
> I'm building a new rig and putting a ZXR in it. I am trying to determine what kind of speakers I should get for not too much more than $250 is possible.
> 
> I don't really have the room or space for a 5.1 setup; are 2.1 speakers fine or am I under utilizing the ZXR ?
> 
> On an aside, are Sennheiser HD 280 Pro cans good for this card or should I look for something else. I very rarely use headphones when using my computer, so speakers are definitely most important for me.
> 
> Thanks a buncha crunch!


I'd keep it simple and go for some powered stereo speakers such as the Audioengine A2 or M-Audio BX5 D2.


----------



## dean_8486

I've been using the ZXR for 1 week and I'm very impressed with its sound quality. Coming from the Audiolab M-Dac, I was a little worried, but if anything its an overall better experience because of all the options for gaming. I have noticed that the bass is not as 'tight' as I would like, and the high end needs more sparkle. I have x2 LME49720HA/LME49710HA opamps on the way, and from previous experience building solid state headphone amps, this should resolve this issue, I may even replace the centre/subwoofer op amp with lme49720ma.
Currently using Philips Fidelio X1 Headphones, the inbuilt headphone amp provides plenty of power to drive these to there full potential with no distortion. Phono Out: Yamaha AS-500 > Wharfedale 9.1 / Sub-Out: BK XLS200 MK2 for a 2.1 setup sounds great, for both gaming and music.
I will post pics/impressions when the op amps are fitted.
...I may go mad and replace some caps like my old Auzentech Prelude!


----------



## EarlZ

From a fresh reboot and playing a game that supports 5.1 audio do you guys notice if you untick and retick the optional speakers? (5.1 setup only) is there an audio difference? With the SoundCore 3Di the center speaker becomes very dominant until I untick and retick the optional speakers. Im thinking of getting the Z if it does not have the same issue and I would also need DD-Live since the 3Di does not.


----------



## SN4KEBi7E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Not directly at least.
> The PS3 can only receive Bluetooth or digital inputs for mics, which means you'd need a USB to analog converter like this -


thanks man ill definitely pick one of those up!







i use a ModMic so it'll be perfect









as for the ACM i found that it sucked compared to direct input, it was definitely quieter with the knob at max and it just didn't sound as crisp.
disappointing as i have a coiled headphone cable so the ACM would've been nice, the beamforming mic sounds terrible as far as i have tested also.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirsancho*
> 
> I'm building a new rig and putting a ZXR in it. I am trying to determine what kind of speakers I should get for not too much more than $250 is possible.
> 
> I don't really have the room or space for a 5.1 setup; are 2.1 speakers fine or am I under utilizing the ZXR ?
> 
> On an aside, are Sennheiser HD 280 Pro cans good for this card or should I look for something else. I very rarely use headphones when using my computer, so speakers are definitely most important for me.
> 
> Thanks a buncha crunch!


I'm using the Corsair SP2500 with my ZXR and they are awesome with great sound, clarity and bass. Very good 2.1 speakers.


----------



## urtv

I just got the Z and is it just me or does the mic suck? Plugged it into the Z's microphone jack and my voice is so "cloudy" and my voice is very low even though I have the settings maxed. Plugged it into the onboard microphone jack and my voice is a bit clearer but it still sucks.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *urtv*
> 
> I just got the Z and is it just me or does the mic suck? Plugged it into the Z's microphone jack and my voice is so "cloudy" and my voice is very low even though I have the settings maxed. Plugged it into the onboard microphone jack and my voice is a bit clearer but it still sucks.


One the actual card?? I think it's you. I've got a ZxR and a Z and the mics are super clean on both. Probably the best I've ever heard on any sound card.


----------



## djinferno806

There seems to be some mixed reviews about the microphones. However Im starting to think people arent setting it up correctly, or the software the use for voice is using some weird settings.

Mine is clear too.


----------



## GuardianOS

After two and a half weeks with the Zx these are the things I have observed. (I got the Zx for less than the Z was being sold at during a sale)

- Doesn't mute speakers when switching to Headphone mode unless I also mute "What U Hear". Also distorts Headset if "What U Hear" is not muted.
- ACM: I don't use my headset much so I am using the ACM. In the limited time I have used it, I notice the mic records crystal clear but the sound is slightly...muted? Bass mostly in music. Other things are fine. I haven't tried without the ACM as I only use my headset to speak to other people and it is perfectly clear for that. (If it turns out to be a big issue, I will simply use the extension cables I used on my X-fi)

- Dolby Digital & DTS Encoders collapse into themselves after exactly three days, every three days. Cut out in audio and then starts to create system lag. This always happens after three days of no problems and always when running a media player at the same time as a 3D application/game. It can also simply go out all together (only when simply playing a game on day three), creating no lag and simply giving no audio. Z-5500 will report that there is no digital data. Both are fixed by turning the encoder off in SBX and then turning it back on. I assume this is a software problem and not a hardware defect and hopefully will be fixed in a driver update.
Other than the three days there is no pattern. Different applications/games, different media players, and the computer isn't left on for more than a day.

I am not using any EQ settings and am interested in any recommendations.

I didn't use the install disc at all. I simply downloaded the drivers off Creative's site and have no additional Creative software installed.

SBX Pro Studio
- Surround is On (Default settings)
- Crystalizer is On (Default settings)
- Bass if Off
- Smart Volume is Off
- Dialog Plus is Off
- CrystalVoice is On
- FX is Off
- Noise Reduction is On
- Acoustic Echo Cancellation is On
- Focus is Off
- Scout Mode is Off
- Speakers (Logitch Z-5500 using Optical connection)
- 5.1 Surround
- Center On
- Subwoofer On
- Rear Pair On
- Full-Range Speakers: Off
- Bass Management: Off
- Cinematic: Dolby Digtal Live (Tested DTS as well for the encoding issue)
- Mixer
- Speakers 100%
- SPDIF-Out 100%
- Microphone 83% (Rear Microphone input device)
- What U Hear 100% (Muted for headset use)
- EQ: Off
- Advanced Features
- Play stereo mix to digital output: Off

NOTE: I am coming off a X-fi platinum Fatal1ty Champion that would need to have the software reset everytime I booted into Windows in order for the encoders to work. And had massive distortion and hiss with any mic/headset that was used.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuardianOS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After two and a half weeks with the Zx these are the things I have observed. (I got the Zx for less than the Z was being sold at during a sale)
> 
> - Doesn't mute speakers when switching to Headphone mode unless I also mute "What U Hear". Also distorts Headset if "What U Hear" is not muted.
> - ACM: I don't use my headset much so I am using the ACM. In the limited time I have used it, I notice the mic records crystal clear but the sound is slightly...muted? Bass mostly in music. Other things are fine. I haven't tried without the ACM as I only use my headset to speak to other people and it is perfectly clear for that. (If it turns out to be a big issue, I will simply use the extension cables I used on my X-fi)
> 
> - Dolby Digital & DTS Encoders collapse into themselves after exactly three days, every three days. Cut out in audio and then starts to create system lag. This always happens after three days of no problems and always when running a media player at the same time as a 3D application/game. It can also simply go out all together (only when simply playing a game on day three), creating no lag and simply giving no audio. Z-5500 will report that there is no digital data. Both are fixed by turning the encoder off in SBX and then turning it back on. I assume this is a software problem and not a hardware defect and hopefully will be fixed in a driver update.
> Other than the three days there is no pattern. Different applications/games, different media players, and the computer isn't left on for more than a day.
> 
> I am not using any EQ settings and am interested in any recommendations.
> 
> I didn't use the install disc at all. I simply downloaded the drivers off Creative's site and have no additional Creative software installed.
> 
> SBX Pro Studio
> - Surround is On (Default settings)
> - Crystalizer is On (Default settings)
> - Bass if Off
> - Smart Volume is Off
> - Dialog Plus is Off
> - CrystalVoice is On
> - FX is Off
> - Noise Reduction is On
> - Acoustic Echo Cancellation is On
> - Focus is Off
> - Scout Mode is Off
> - Speakers (Logitch Z-5500 using Optical connection)
> - 5.1 Surround
> - Center On
> - Subwoofer On
> - Rear Pair On
> - Full-Range Speakers: Off
> - Bass Management: Off
> - Cinematic: Dolby Digtal Live (Tested DTS as well for the encoding issue)
> - Mixer
> - Speakers 100%
> - SPDIF-Out 100%
> - Microphone 83% (Rear Microphone input device)
> - What U Hear 100% (Muted for headset use)
> - EQ: Off
> - Advanced Features
> - Play stereo mix to digital output: Off
> 
> NOTE: I am coming off a X-fi platinum Fatal1ty Champion that would need to have the software reset everytime I booted into Windows in order for the encoders to work. And had massive distortion and hiss with any mic/headset that was used.


I have almost the same configuration that you, only that I have the EQ on and the Z906

Setting the EQ depends entirely of your tastes, the kind of music that you hear and how you want to hear it.

This is my current settings for the EQ

31 -> +13db
62 -> +13db
125 -> +8db
250 -> 0db
500 -> 0db
1k -> 0db
2k -> +8db
4k -> +11db
8k -> +11db
16k -> +14db

LEVEL -> 0

Maybe you like it, may be no, you have to experiment with it.

PS: don't use the predefined EQ settings sounds awful.


----------



## sugiik

doesn't mute speaker when on headphone ?
seems weird...


----------



## Raf Leung

Just bought a ZX today and i am not happy with the acm because the thing you turn the volume its really loss and its move left and right


----------



## EarlZ

I thinking of getting the Z despite I already have a Sound Baster Recon 3Di ( onboard from the Gigabyte Z87 G1 Sniper M5 ) mainly because I want to have DD-Live and Gigabyte has decided to to support DD-Live on this board


----------



## Creator

My ACM is picking up on almost everything, causing a ton of feedback to be heard in TS3. Is this thing possible to use a mic? Even with all settings on, and wide angle narrow, I still pick up on... everything?

Edit : Dropping smart volume down seems to have fixed it. Nevermind.


----------



## pac08

I 've been having some issues with my Z lately... After the computer's been on for maybe 5-6 hours the sound starts to come out a little distorted both on the speakers and the headphones. It's as if the volume is set too high although it's not. It's not constant and it seems to work fine after i reboot but the distortion comes back in a few hours. I tried uninstalling the drivers and reinstalling them but that didn't work. Has anyone experienced anything similar?


----------



## Raf Leung

Is it overheating ?


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raf Leung*
> 
> Is it overheating ?


I hadn't thought of that. Just came home and yes the back of the card feels quite hot. As i said before though a restart fixes everything temporarily even though the card is still hot.


----------



## th3illusiveman

i just got a Z, are stock settings good? I turned surround sound off because it sounded awful but i haven't set up an EQ yet any tips?


----------



## djinferno806

Turn off all the processing in the sbx control panel. Those settings will be your base, unmolested sound. Pretty decent sound, albeit a little warmer due to the headamp used.

Depending on your headphones, you might have to use the eq to adjust. Really depends on how you like your sound, more bass or less.


----------



## Mausiae

djinferno806, benbkr,

what are your exact headphone settings for games besides obligatory 5.1 Windows (needed as well for OpenAL/alchemy?)? 100% SBX?


----------



## apav

Hey guys just a random question.

My graphics card has the non reference cooler that pushes the hot air into the case. But since my my fans on my gpu are pointed directly at my sound card, isn't the hot air getting pushed down onto my sound card? How well do sound cards handle heat? During gaming my gpu gets to about 65C.

Also, I'll be getting the ZXR soon


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mausiae*
> 
> djinferno806, benbkr,
> 
> what are your exact headphone settings for games besides obligatory 5.1 Windows (needed as well for OpenAL/alchemy?)? 100% SBX?


To be honest I have been testing SBX at different settings and 90-91%% seems to be the sweet spot. Any higher and it begins to feel like you are in a room with speakers instead of speakers right beside your head. Its hard to explain, but thats my personal preference. We need more people to give their input and test this setting out.

Alchemy and OpenAL dont need windows in 5.1, but probably a good idea or you wont get 5.1 in game. However there are some games that use their own HRTF signal(usually OpenAL) and that will automatically turn off your SBX surround and send the Binaural recording to your headphones. You'll notice a huge difference in sound direction and precision. Once you exit the game, it will put the SBX surround back where it was. Gotta love the Z/ZXR for that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Hey guys just a random question.
> 
> My graphics card has the non reference cooler that pushes the hot air into the case. But since my my fans on my gpu are pointed directly at my sound card, isn't the hot air getting pushed down onto my sound card? How well do sound cards handle heat? During gaming my gpu gets to about 65C.
> 
> Also, I'll be getting the ZXR soon


Non reference coolers dont push air down vertically, they pull air into the card upwards and push air out the side. You will be fine. Just dont sandwich the Z between 2 GPU's unless its watercooled as I could see that becoming a hotspot and causing problems.


----------



## Creator

Is it just me, or does the ACM degrading quality just a placebo? I've been switching back and forth between the ACM and direct connection, and I can't tell a difference. This is with a ZxR and DT 880 Pro 250ohm.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> Quick comment on my ZX. Personally I've found that it brought a little more life to my HD598 headphones. I find a touch more bass there that was lacking on my onboard sound, and it's still a *very neutral bass so the sound is pretty natural to my ears*. In WoW at least, I find that there's definitly more presence to ambient sounds and there is a LOT more directionality to where sounds are coming from. It'll take awhile to get used to but overall I find the sound card to be pretty good and I've not had any errors or issues installing it.


I totally agree with you. I come from Auzen X-Fi Bravura the lack of drivers support is terrible and in the beginner this sound card was fantastic but after some time playing with it i realize the software and the sound quality was not good like I thought it would. but ZX wow it did gave a lot boost all around better sound quality like you mentioned about "very neutral bass so the sound is pretty natural to my ears" yes it is. I just wish the shipped the ZX with 1/4 headphone output. this is the only down side for me, I hate to use adapters. Overall ZX does give me everything I want my HD555 sounds way different and my M-Audio Bx5a has a lot clarity in sound too.









PS: if you thing in upgrade the sound card this is the one for you.
cost 9 of 10









sound 8 of 10








drivers and support you can count on them


----------



## ducktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Most likely the soundcard is picking up EMI from the gpu. The cover also acts as EMI-shield.
> You can also try the "cardboard+aluminium foil" DIY EMI-shield to fix it. I did it to my Xonar DG when I was bored


Finally put the fancy cover back on and the buzzing noise went away. I guess it aint just for show!


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> I 've been having some issues with my Z lately... After the computer's been on for maybe 5-6 hours the sound starts to come out a little distorted both on the speakers and the headphones. It's as if the volume is set too high although it's not. It's not constant and it seems to work fine after i reboot but the distortion comes back in a few hours. I tried uninstalling the drivers and reinstalling them but that didn't work. Has anyone experienced anything similar?


i got distorted sound to but odly when i freshly boot my pc in the morning

after a few restarts it goes away its realy bloody odd lol


----------



## Robertdt

I have the ZXR and had been running just with the ZXR and not DB Pro, but recently installed the DB Pro and tried out the optical connection with Dolby Digital Live and DTS Connect options in the ZXR control panel.

I really like these for movies and games so far (perhaps less so for music) and think for these they sound a lot better, crisper, and fuller than any analog setting I tried. (w/ Z-680 5.1 speakers)

I did some searching and people were recommending analog over optical because the optical connection is bit rated limited and supposedly will have my speakers do the conversion whereas with analog the ZXR's DACs will do it....

Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Optical is digital audio. So the DAC in the speakers do all the sound processing.
So the soundcards is basically wasted that way as modern mobos have DTS support too.

If you think the optical sounds better, it just means that the soundcard is bottlenecked by the bad speakers.


----------



## pac08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havolice*
> 
> i got distorted sound to but odly when i freshly boot my pc in the morning
> 
> after a few restarts it goes away its realy bloody odd lol


Both our problems are odd and there doesn't seem to be a conclusive answer about the cause of them.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac08*
> 
> Both our problems are odd and there doesn't seem to be a conclusive answer about the cause of them.


nope tho io think my problem is the i7 haswell it having a major ars memory leak


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Havolice*
> 
> nope tho io think my problem is the i7 haswell it having a major ars memory leak


I don't think that's your CPU. Any damage or malfunctioning memory controller would give you crashes and errors not memory leaks. Memory leaks are always software sided. Maybe a windows reinstall will fix your issues. Or check if a program is using up all your ram.


----------



## Havolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I don't think that's your CPU. Any damage or malfunctioning memory controller would give you crashes and errors not memory leaks. Memory leaks are always software sided. Maybe a windows reinstall will fix your issues. Or check if a program is using up all your ram.


i am on windows re instal 18 these 2 weeks not kidding

but i smashed the sound glitch it was G1 sniper 5's F6 bios i just updated and gues what IMPROVED pci-e compatibility and support

gues they failed hardcore in f6 on that department

thanks god i remembered that i started having random nvidia driver crashes since the f6 update
so to poeple running a i7 haswel that having popping and distortion noises try bios upgrades it might be that

now back to re install 19 cause i thought it was my ssd bugging out lol, have to re install the machine back ion the ssd


----------



## ds84

Hi guys, i need some confirmation.. As of today, for the current batch of Blaster Z, does it come with Nicohon gold caps or normal caps?

Also, can the opamps on the Z be changed?


----------



## DBEAU

Over at newegg you can pick up the Creative Soundblaster Z for $59.99

Get it quick, the deal is only for today 8/7/13

http://www.overclock.net/t/1416654/newegg-creative-soundblaster-z-59-99-shellshocker-8-7-13-only


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Over at newegg you can pick up the Creative Soundblaster Z for $59.99
> 
> Get it quick, the deal is only for today 8/7/13
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1416654/newegg-creative-soundblaster-z-59-99-shellshocker-8-7-13-only


Just a heads up, as this is the OEM version of the Sound Blaster Z, it is missing a few things, mainly the red cover and the beamforming microphone.

The OEM version also appears to be missing the red LED. I have the ZX, and the red light it gives off is _very_ powerful, and can't be turned off (unless you put tape over it or cut it off- which I don't recommend because it will void the warranty).

This is an even better deal for those who do not wish to have a red light in their case!


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Hi guys, i need some confirmation.. As of today, for the current batch of Blaster Z, does it come with Nicohon gold caps or normal caps?
> 
> Also, can the opamps on the Z be changed?


I think its hit or miss, my original Z had them but some dont, hard to tell i guess. It wont make a difference in terms of sound quality at least not at this SNR so I wouldn't worry so much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Just a heads up, as this is the OEM version of the Sound Blaster Z, it is missing a few things, mainly the red cover and the beamforming microphone.
> 
> The OEM version also appears to be missing the red LED. I have the ZX, and the red light it gives off is _very_ powerful, and can't be turned off (unless you put tape over it or cut it off- which I don't recommend because it will void the warranty).
> 
> This is an even better deal for those who do not wish to have a red light in their case!


Considering there are some members that already have noticed a lot of EMI and distortion through the headphone out without the shield, I dont know that it is a better deal. Especially when put right beside 1 or 2 high end gpu's. Contrary to what some think, the shield is a huge difference now that even the Z features really good analog circuitry. With the Recon 3D it wasnt a huge deal since everything was done on the Soundcore 3d and it was shielded itself.


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I think its hit or miss, my original Z had them but some dont, hard to tell i guess. It wont make a difference in terms of sound quality at least not at this SNR so I wouldn't worry so much.
> Considering there are some members that already have noticed a lot of EMI and distortion through the headphone out without the shield, I dont know that it is a better deal. Especially when put right beside 1 or 2 high end gpu's. Contrary to what some think, the shield is a huge difference now that even the Z features really good analog circuitry. With the Recon 3D it wasnt a huge deal since everything was done on the Soundcore 3d and it was shielded itself.


Thanks... then, what about changing of opamps? Can it be done on the Z?


----------



## icynrvna

Hi, What would be the best settings for a 2.1 speaker system? Previously i had this setup:

Windows Sound Panel: Stereo
Sound Blaster Settings: Stereo + SBX ON

Now i have it setup to this:

Windows Sound Panel: 5.1 (rear, sides, sub disabled)
Sound Blaster Settings: 5.1 (rear, sides, sub disabled) + SBX ON

Im using a Edifier HCS2330 2.1 system. Also should i enable Full Range Settings for all channels using this speaker? Thanks alot


----------



## djinferno806

^ LOL did you just post in the head-fi forums? I guess we have like minds, get as much info from as many places as possible. haha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Thanks... then, what about changing of opamps? Can it be done on the Z?


No you would need the ZXR for that.


----------



## apav

I just got a ZXR guys. Don't really notice a difference in sound quality compared to my ZX, but it drives my headphones a lot better, which is what I wanted it for.

But, it also makes them extremely bassy, too bassy for my taste. And I'm not sure if I can tone it down. There's the bass management setting, but that's greyed out for headphones. The only way I know of is to turn on SBX Pro Studio and reduce the bass, but that doesn't work out the way I want it to (even though I turn all the features off except for the bass it still sounds different than having it completely off.

Also, for some reason my speakers sounded really washed out. I don't know how to describe it, but I was toying around in the stereo settings, and I switched the polarity selection to inverted. Now it sounds much better, how I remember it was with the ZX. Not sure why that sounded like that at first though.

Overall I'm loving it. Any ideas about the headphones though? Thank you


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> I just got a ZXR guys. Don't really notice a difference in sound quality compared to my ZX, but it drives my headphones a lot better, which is what I wanted it for.
> 
> But, it also makes them extremely bassy, too bassy for my taste. And I'm not sure if I can tone it down. There's the bass management setting, but that's greyed out for headphones. The only way I know of is to turn on SBX Pro Studio and reduce the bass, but that doesn't work out the way I want it to (even though I turn all the features off except for the bass it still sounds different than having it completely off.
> 
> Also, for some reason my speakers sounded really washed out. I don't know how to describe it, but I was toying around in the stereo settings, and I switched the polarity selection to inverted. Now it sounds much better, how I remember it was with the ZX. Not sure why that sounded like that at first though.
> 
> Overall I'm loving it. Any ideas about the headphones though? Thank you


Apav,

While I only have a Z, this may help: First, totally reset all settings to default. Second, run your headphones off of the normal stereo out, not the headphone port. Its over amped in my opinion. Pull up the regular control panel and kill ALL enhancements. Then bring up the creative speaker setup panel (blue panel in creative program folder). There, set speakers to 2/.1. Now go to the distance tab and punch the number up a bit. This will broaden soundstage and take a good bit of harshness out of the sound. I use 6` for distance.

Now go back to the normal red z panel and turn on sbx to 50%. Then turn on crystallizer to 30/60%. Make sure the bass, smart volume, etc so things are all off. They're useless for headphone use.

Now... hit up the EQ page. I like a +3/4 db gain on the treble range, and -2 in the middle and maybe take a bit off the bass. Play with the EQ on a good song, mellow with strings and drums. Cardigans or Tom Petty in flac or 320kbps are good rference tracks. Tune the EQ to your taste. If it's a bit harsh, turn the crystallizer down a bit, but keep it above 25%.

You WILL get studio quality sound from this setup.

On a side note. Came from an x-fi titanium pcie to the Z. Noted differences immediately are the ultraquiet line noise of the Z. The amp on the x-fi had an audible hiss with nothing playing at even medium levels. Cranked all the way up, the Z is dead silent. A much better DAC and amp. The Z does bring out more details, but needs the above tuning to equal the x-fi's clarity and lack of artificial coloration. The x-fi is very neutral and I got used to that. So at first I hated the Z, as it was way too boomy and warm for my taste. Let me know if the above helped at all. As I'm still tweaking the Z to find perfectly neutral reproduction.

-Sean

PS - God I hate writing stuff on tablets. Stuck at work, so reply is a bit choppy.


----------



## djinferno806

While the above might be good and fine for music listening, By not using the headphone out you are effectively destroying the surround sound stage for games and movies if you ever want HRTF.

I've said it before, the line outs use a different algorithm for the HRTF than headout. SBX will not sound right. You have to remember that line outs are meant for speakers on the Z and their SBX reflects this.

Just some food for thought in case you were curious.

P.s. I dont think the problem is the overamping on the headout.

The headamp on the Z/ZX is notorious for adding warmth to the sound. This coupled with the lower SNR (roughly 109ish db) of the headout gives it more base but a muddier less clear sound. This is relative to the clearer sound of the line out. In no way is the headout not good quality, just not AS good.

Plus it really depends on how sensitive your headphones really are to amping. Your situation might not be the same with others.


----------



## RussianJ

Picked up a Z yesterday for $38 at BB. (Signing error). Compared to built in, I'm blown away. Why do half the members here have 3k rigs buy not a soundcard? Made my day so far.


----------



## XSHollywood

Inferno,

Thanks for the info. My above setup is the best I've found for musical clarity and accurate reproduction. However I was not aware that SBX is 'broken' if I use sbx on headphones when they're in the stereo port. Totally agree that the head out is very warm / muddy. Would totally like to fix it though.

Question: Does the Z control panel save different settings for speaker - headphone? Like can you dial in your preferences for each and they will auto-load when you use the speaker - headphone software switch??? If so, at least I can dial in best settings for both and not have to manually switch profiles each time I toggle it.

+Rep for you good sir!


----------



## XSHollywood

It is funny. I think it's almost an 'old-school' thing to buy a soundcard. As I remember the days when ZERO motherboards had onboard sound. If you wanted sound, you bought a soundcard. That habit, combined with mistrust of 'crappy' onboard sound keeps me buying them. It also doesn't hurt that they sound much, much better in nearly all cases.

For younger folks though, many who may have only built their first system in the last 5 or so years, a soundcard was never really required. Onboard was good enough, and they were still too young to have gained a discerning taste in music / sound / audio quality.

My first enthusiast machine was a Celeron 333A with 2 Voodoo2s in SLI with a Sound blaster ISA Awe64. 34 years old. So old, but still young.


----------



## djinferno806

You are welcome bud.

I wouldn't say sbx is broken. Basically the algorithms needed for speakers in front of you is different from those needed for headphones beside your ears. So the hrtf is different. That's why using headphones on the line out port ruins the 5.1 sound stage for sbx.

No I don't think it has different settings for each unfortunately. Your sbx settings carry over to each.

I think you are right, some PC gamers just don't notice the sound quality because they have never heard better. However when using headphones it begins to make a huge difference. That and more PC gamers are connecting their PCs to receiver through digital so analog outs don't matter as much anymore.


----------



## XSHollywood

The only thing that upsets me is the extreme lack of adjustments on the head out. Using line out and bumping the speaker distance up makes my Audio Technica Pro5s absolutely sing. Wonder if there's a way to make sbx work right with headphones on the line out... Hmmmm...


----------



## XSHollywood

Switched to the headout and played around a bit. I suppose it's got better directional over the stereo-out, but really not much difference.

Just had to tweak the EQ a bit to cut down the boomy bass and it was sweet.

Headout (Music, and good Gaming) settings:

SBX Surround 74%
Crystallizer 75%

Bass - Off
Smart Volume - Off
Dialogue Plus - Off

EQ:

31: -3db
62: +2db
125: +2db
250: 0db
500: -3db
1K: -1db
2K: +5db
4K: +11db
8K: +12db
16K: +10db

Level: -12db (Allows for greater volume range in windows)

Speaker options: Headphones

For folks complaining about the red lights. Yeah, tape or cutting them works. But to keep some light in the card while eliminating glare with a windowed side panel, simply slide some heat-shrink tubing over the lights. Kills shine from the sides and allows direct light to shine onto just the internal components.


----------



## th3illusiveman

@XSHollywood are you sure you typed that out right? Sounds terrible dude

OT:_i hate the cord on the dt770, why didn't they just make it straight?_


----------



## XSHollywood

Maybe it's to compensate for my ATH-Pro5's. They're notoriously bassy. I'm probably having to punch the treble range to get brightness from them.

What didn't you like about the EQ I posted? Just curious.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSHollywood*
> 
> Maybe it's to compensate for my ATH-Pro5's. They're notoriously bassy. I'm probably having to punch the treble range to get brightness from them.
> 
> What didn't you like about the EQ I posted? Just curious.


It just sounded really off for some reason. I really can't get into more detail then that because i wouldn't know the proper terminology to do so but you said it would help widen the sound stage but if felt like it did the opposite.

Anyways, for your Bass issue have you considered switching your earpads to something like the velour ones?


----------



## XSHollywood

Oh... You're talking about my initial post a page ago?

Some non-sealing earpads just may be the ticket though. I've gotta go to bed. Been screwing with the Z for hours now experimenting with settings for the headphone out. My ears are shot and I have a headache...


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> OT:_i hate the cord on the dt770, why didn't they just make it straight?_


Because the 80ohm version has straight cable and the 250ohm has coiled cable.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Because the 80ohm version has straight cable and the 250ohm has coiled cable.


i hate the coiled one







, if it was straight i wouldn't need to make this http://www.overclock.net/t/1417917/need-a-heaphone-extension-cable-cord-for-my-dt770-need-help/0_20


----------



## djinferno806

Dont get me started on the coiled cable of the DT 770's... drives me up the wall.

I use my TV as my computer monitor and so I sit on my couch when I game/listen to music. The coiled cable has to bend straight and pulls on my headphones so its awkward. Ive even tried stretching it out but the coils seem to be invincible to this lol.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Dont get me started on the coiled cable of the DT 770's... drives me up the wall.
> 
> I use my TV as my computer monitor and so I sit on my couch when I game/listen to music. The coiled cable has to bend straight and pulls on my headphones so its awkward. Ive even tried stretching it out but the coils seem to be invincible to this lol.


another victim of the immortal coil! Have you got an extension cable? Aren't you worried the tension will shorten your headphones life?


----------



## DBEAU

Just received my Sounblaster Z OEM version that I picked up from the Newegg sale.

It does have the Nichicon gold caps (I guess this is a good thing?)

It does not come with the microphone, oh well.


----------



## XSHollywood

Hit the coiled wire with a heatgun. But be careful:

#1 Don't linger too long on any one spot or you'll burn through

#2 It's permanent


----------



## DBEAU

I've had a chance to try out the new card now for a little bit and honestly it make everything seem more faded and washed out compared to my onboard. In game sounds aren't as loud. Directional ques are harder to identify. Hearing teamates in game sounds better but it stands out so much more than the game sounds.

I don't know... I'm a little disappointed. I guess I'll have to tweak it some more to get it right.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Edit, and for some reason after I installed the card it crashed over and over about 5 times. It's been okay for about an hour now though.


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I've had a chance to try out the new card now for a little bit and honestly it make everything seem more faded and washed out compared to my onboard. In game sounds aren't as loud. Directional ques are harder to identify. Hearing teamates in game sounds better but it stands out so much more than the game sounds.
> 
> I don't know... I'm a little disappointed. I guess I'll have to tweak it some more to get it right.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Edit, and for some reason after I installed the card it crashed over and over about 5 times. It's been okay for about an hour now though.


What you wrote is EXACTLY why I've been spending so much time experimenting with the card. Creative really dumbed-down the controls compared to X-Fi, so it takes some wizardry to get it sounding 'right.'

I do know that it seems to cater to the less experienced 'younger' crowd in it's over emphasis on boomy bass and ear shattering highs out of the box. Technologically, it's a far cleaner peice of gear than even my X-Fi Ti PCIe, and once dialed in, replicates music more faithfully, without the X-Fi's inherent 'coldness' or 'tinnyness.'

Of course, Since an X-Fi Ti has been feeding my ears since 2007, it's hard to let go of that cold sound. But, when running freq response tests on some of my FLAC tracks, the Z IS more accurate, much to my chagrin.


----------



## djinferno806

I dont understand so many people saying that it sounds so bad compared to onboard.

Just without any sbx stuff on should sound miles better than low snr garbage onboard. But I do have to say it seems a lot of people are using "gaming" headphones/headsets which arent exactly high quality audio products. They are more geared for the masses and mainstream gamers who want bloated bass or no bass for fps. Perhaps this is some of the culprit?

I guess especially if someone is used to a certain sound, they are unwilling to accept what actual flat response sounds like. I dont think it sounds bad without the EQ being touched so long as your headphones dont exaggerate one end of the spectrum.

My old Z was a huge upgrade and I dont use any of the eq/sbx except surround.

*
XSHollywood:* Do you think that a blow dryer on high heat would do the trick too? Have you tried this method yourself?


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I dont understand so many people saying that it sounds so bad compared to onboard.
> 
> Just without any sbx stuff on should sound miles better than low snr garbage onboard. But I do have to say it seems a lot of people are using "gaming" headphones/headsets which arent exactly high quality audio products. They are more geared for the masses and mainstream gamers who want bloated bass or no bass for fps. Perhaps this is some of the culprit?
> 
> I guess especially if someone is used to a certain sound, they are unwilling to accept what actual flat response sounds like. I dont think it sounds bad without the EQ being touched so long as your headphones dont exaggerate one end of the spectrum.
> 
> My old Z was a huge upgrade and I dont use any of the eq/sbx except surround.
> 
> *
> XSHollywood:* Do you think that a blow dryer on high heat would do the trick too? Have you tried this method yourself?


Oh yeah. It works. Did it myself on my David Clarks because the heavy coil was annoying. You could feel it weighing your head down on one side. But no, a hairdryer won't do it. Doesn't reach the temps required to un-set the rubber. You need a heatgun.

Clamp the straight portion of the wire to a table and then stretch the whole thing out. Then clamp it again. You should do this in a living room or garage to have enough space. Then slowly walk along it with a heatgun, staying in one area long enough until it gets a slightly shiny appearance and keep working your way up the cord.


----------



## MattsyBoi

These can power beyerdynamic t90 250ohm headphones with no problems, right? These cards only has problems powering some 600ohm headphones,am I correct?


----------



## DBEAU

Well I turned SBX off and it sounds more like it used to. The bass was an obvious over-the-top addition but really it was the Surround that made everything in game seem miles away.

It was like, if people in game were shooting 10 feet in front of me, it sounded like they were on the other side of the map.

Surround may work better at lowered levels but at default it is horrific sounding, at least in cs:go. I'll have to play around some more.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattsyBoi*
> 
> These can power beyerdynamic t90 250ohm headphones with no problems, right? These cards only has problems powering some 600ohm headphones,am I correct?


They power my dt 770 250 ohm beautifully so I would assume so.

Well its been proven by a few websites that the ZXR does put out the advertised 80 mW into 600 ohm just like the STX so it can just barely power it. Im sure a more expensive AMP would benefit though.

*XSHollywood* Thanks for the help, I have to go see if I can borrow a heat gun somewhere now.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Tips to everyone using Sound Blaster Z series for the first time:

1. Go into your sound control panel, and for all setup's set it to 5.1 sound, then go into sound properties, Set it to 24-bit 96Khz sound, and unselect "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device"

2. Turn off all audio options on the main Sound Blaster Control screen. This includes Surround, Crystalizer, Bass etc.

3. Goto speakers/headphones and set accordingly to whatever you are using.

4. Goto advanced features, and set volume sliders to what you want

5. Goto equalizer and tune sound to your taste

From my observations alone:

1. Surround option greatly muffles sound if set too high, while Crystalizer greatly adds treble to sound. Bass completely overpowers sound, its better to just use equalizer to set bass

2. Make sure your volume sliders are set correctly,

3. Spend time with the equalizer, the X-Fi series had a problem with applying way too much treble to sound, making it sound tinny, the Z series on the other hand if you disable all enhancements will output a 100% neutral flat sound, which most people don't like hearing because we are used to hearing sounds either in open or enclosed spaces, neutral sound is very unappealing to everyone except audiophiles that expect it. Spend time with the equalizer and tune sound to your tastes. Again, I recommend not using Crystalizer or Bass options, they both greatly overpower sound in both directions.

Video's I did of X-Fi vs SB Z if people want to see the differences.











Both these examples were with SBX Pro Studio Surround turned on

P.S. Setting Sound Blaster Z to 96Khz greatly, and I mean greatly increases the clarity and effect of Crystalizer use if you do intend on using crystalizer

Turn on SBX Surround for richer 3D Surround sound over stereo speakers. Set to preference, the higher the setting the more the left channel bleeds through to the right side, and vice versa. Turning this off completely still results in 3D Surround sound over stereo speakers but the left and right channels are completely isolated. Enabling this option according to Creatives own documents expands the sound stage and makes it more like listening to speakers in a home, but takes away directional acuity because of the channel bleedover.

Also with games, with Surround off I can greatly tell enemy direction, with it on this effect is greatly lessened, though it feels more natural listening to it


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Tips to everyone using Sound Blaster Z series for the first time:
> 
> 1. Go into your sound control panel, and for all setup's set it to 5.1 sound, then go into sound properties, Set it to 24-bit 96Khz sound, and unselect "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device"
> 
> 2. Turn off all audio options on the main Sound Blaster Control screen. This includes Surround, Crystalizer, Bass etc.
> 
> 3. Goto speakers/headphones and set accordingly to whatever you are using.
> 
> 4. Goto advanced features, and set volume sliders to what you want
> 
> 5. Goto equalizer and tune sound to your taste
> 
> From my observations alone:
> 
> 1. Surround option greatly muffles sound for SBX, while Crystalizer greatly adds treble to sound. Bass completely overpowers sound, its better to just use equalizer to set bass
> 
> 2. Make sure your volume sliders are set correctly,
> 
> 3. Spend time with the equalizer, the X-Fi series had a problem with applying way too much treble to sound, making it sound tinny, the Z series on the other hand if you disable all enhancements will output a 100% neutral flat sound, which most people don't like hearing because we are used to hearing sounds either in open or enclosed spaces, neutral sound is very unappealing to everyone except audiophiles that expect it. Spend time with the equalizer and tune sound to your tastes. Again, I recommend not using Crystalizer or Bass options, they both greatly overpower sound in both directions.
> 
> In closing, I also find disabling all SBX Pro studio enhancements, it greatly increases 3D sound over stereo sources, just TF2 alone the sound pinpointing is greatly more accurate. Lots of people prefer crystalizer for 3D sound though because it adds a ton of treble to 3D sound which makes it stand out. The X-Fi did this far greater than the Z does, and the X-Fi by default always sounds like sounds playing through a tin can when they are behind you.
> 
> Video's I did of X-Fi vs SB Z if people want to see the differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Setting Sound Blaster Z to 96Khz greatly, and I mean greatly increases the clarity and effect of Crystalizer use if you do intend on using crystalizer


Holy-FRICKIN-MOLY.

Switching to 24-bit 96Khz made my regular 'Z' WAKE THE EFF UP! Yes. This is a major setting tweak. Brought up Counting Crows best collection .FLAC and WOW. So BRIGHT. SO MUCH CLEARER.

I run a bit high on crystalizer, but I have hearing damage from years of turbine abuse (Semper Frickin' Fi). But yeah....wow. It helped A LOT. And yes; I now agee that the X-Fi had a 'Tinny' color to it. It took some time and audio-re-training, but yes. The X-Fi favored treble in an artificial attempt to sound 'clear.' When in fact it was missing a BUNCH of mid-range...

Here's my settings:


----------



## Creator

So, does anyone other than me use "Smart Volume" set to "Night" when listening to music?


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> So, does anyone other than me use "Smart Volume" set to "Night" when listening to music?


I use Smart volume at 85% and sometime the loud option .


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSHollywood*
> 
> Holy-FRICKIN-MOLY.
> 
> Switching to 24-bit 96Khz made my regular 'Z' WAKE THE EFF UP! Yes. This is a major setting tweak. Brought up Counting Crows best collection .FLAC and WOW. So BRIGHT. SO MUCH CLEARER.
> 
> I run a bit high on crystalizer, but I have hearing damage from years of turbine abuse (Semper Frickin' Fi). But yeah....wow. It helped A LOT. And yes; I now agee that the X-Fi had a 'Tinny' color to it. It took some time and audio-re-training, but yes. The X-Fi favored treble in an artificial attempt to sound 'clear.' When in fact it was missing a BUNCH of mid-range...
> 
> Here's my settings:


You should try turning off SBX Surround, while it plays sound across all 3 sound stages (Front, middle, back) I found it muffles sound. It also GREATLY reduces 3D accuracy with surround sound


----------



## djriful

This is my setting with HDJ-2000 headphone.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSHollywood*
> 
> Holy-FRICKIN-MOLY.
> 
> Switching to 24-bit 96Khz made my regular 'Z' WAKE THE EFF UP! Yes. This is a major setting tweak. Brought up Counting Crows best collection .FLAC and WOW. So BRIGHT. SO MUCH CLEARER.
> 
> I run a bit high on crystalizer, but I have hearing damage from years of turbine abuse (Semper Frickin' Fi). But yeah....wow. It helped A LOT. And yes; I now agee that the X-Fi had a 'Tinny' color to it. It took some time and audio-re-training, but yes. The X-Fi favored treble in an artificial attempt to sound 'clear.' When in fact it was missing a BUNCH of mid-range...


Your other settings must have been the reason you hear such a difference. Setting the windows mixer at 24 bit and 96 kHz wouldn't make a difference unless your songs are encoded at that rate/frequency. And most aren't. Even flacs are usually at 44.1 kHz same as CD and still at 16 bit. I know some high quality DVD music is 96 kHz and 24 bit but its few and far between.

All your doing is making the windows mixer resample everything to 96 kHz which has been proven to sometimes muck up in some instances by causing distortion. And 24 bit just takes 16 bit and pads it using 0's until it gets 24 bit. There is no actual extra info encoded since there wasn't to begin with.

I run mine at 16/48 as none of my songs go higher and games are usually encoded at 48 as well.

So I'm curious what got you your results because it seems night and day for you which is weird. Either way I'm glad your happy with the card and its sound









And I agree with turning sbx off for regular 2 channel music. For gaming I won't do without though, it helps with listening fatigue tons too.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Your other settings must have been the reason you hear such a difference. Setting the windows mixer at 24 bit and 96 kHz wouldn't make a difference unless your songs are encoded at that rate/frequency. And most aren't. Even flacs are usually at 44.1 kHz same as CD and still at 16 bit. I know some high quality DVD music is 96 kHz and 24 bit but its few and far between.
> 
> All your doing is making the windows mixer resample everything to 96 kHz which has been proven to sometimes muck up in some instances by causing distortion. And 24 bit just takes 16 bit and pads it using 0's until it gets 24 bit. There is no actual extra info encoded since there wasn't to begin with.
> 
> I run mine at 16/48 as none of my songs go higher and games are usually encoded at 48 as well.
> 
> So I'm curious what got you your results because it seems night and day for you which is weird. Either way I'm glad your happy with the card and its sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I agree with turning sbx off for regular 2 channel music. For gaming I won't do without though, it helps with listening fatigue tons too.


96Khz makes a huge difference with Crystalizer

Also having SBX Surround on with 3D sound muddies the sound, because sound you are supposed to hear behind you plays partially in front of you, and sounds you hear infront of you play partially behind you

EDIT: Also even at that, going from 16bit/48Khz to 24bit/96Khz for a 48Khz sound, you would be physically impossible to tell the difference regardless, because its still playing back the sound the same amount

Its like this, take a sound sample at 48Khz, it pulses 48Khz per second. When you tell your soundcard to process at 96Khz, its processing twice as fast, BUT, its still playing back each sample normally

Its like this, This is 48Khz __-->__-->__-->__--> for a constant tone. each > is a single hertz in time, and that tone is playing continuously

96Khz just makes it __>-->__>-->__>-->__>--> and it sounds the exact same, its just playing twice as many hertz, but sounds the same

__--> becomes __>--> but sounds the exact same. Sound is not being muddied because its even tone displacement. You don't get sound errors going from a playback frequency to a higher playback frequency

HOWEVER, you DO get sound errors going from a higher frequency to a lower one. If the 96Khz tone was _->_-> and you try to squeeze that into 48Khz, you end up with muted sound because its essentially losing half its signal


----------



## DBEAU

I have to admit, I always left the EQ off because I felt I didn't know enough about it to do any good but I spent about 10 minutes with it and I'm very pleased. It didn't take much, -3 here +2 there and now comparing back to "flat" it sounds much better. As it turns out, EQ adjustments aren't rocket science.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> 96Khz makes a huge difference with Crystalizer
> 
> Also having SBX Surround on with 3D sound muddies the sound, because sound you are supposed to hear behind you plays partially in front of you, and sounds you hear infront of you play partially behind you
> 
> EDIT: Also even at that, going from 16bit/48Khz to 24bit/96Khz for a 48Khz sound, you would be physically impossible to tell the difference regardless, because its still playing back the sound the same amount
> 
> Its like this, take a sound sample at 48Khz, it pulses 48Khz per second. When you tell your soundcard to process at 96Khz, its processing twice as fast, BUT, its still playing back each sample normally
> 
> Its like this, This is 48Khz __-->__-->__-->__--> for a constant tone. each > is a single hertz in time, and that tone is playing continuously
> 
> 96Khz just makes it __>-->__>-->__>-->__>--> and it sounds the exact same, its just playing twice as many hertz, but sounds the same
> 
> __--> becomes __>--> but sounds the exact same. Sound is not being muddied because its even tone displacement. You don't get sound errors going from a playback frequency to a higher playback frequency
> 
> HOWEVER, you DO get sound errors going from a higher frequency to a lower one. If the 96Khz tone was _->_-> and you try to squeeze that into 48Khz, you end up with muted sound because its essentially losing half its signal


I wish it was that simple and normally yes thats all it would be however thats not the whole truth with windows.

The windows sound mixer has been proven time and time again that it does produce distortions, albeit small ones when re sampling in any form. Even to a higher frequency. The guy from Microsoft who actually helped develop the windows sound stack also admitted this as its a downside of re sampling unfortunately. Just the way the algorithms are developed, it gives errors here and there. Now I haven't gone and tested this thoroughly on my end but I play it safe and just keep it at 48 khz as that is what most of my listening is at.

In a perfect product or piece of audiophile hardware, it is supposed to change the frequency to match the source material so its perfect with no re sampling.

Whether you hear these distortions or not is up to your ears or monitoring equipment i guess but why buy an audiophile sound card and headphones and not take this into account?( at least on my end)

Anyways now you know where I was coming from.









P.S.

What do you mean 3D sound gets muddied with SBX. You cant get 3D sound without SBX... Im confused a little by that. You mean binaural recorded material?

An actual 5.1 signal fed into SBX with surround on should not give you issues with sound in front or behind. It should be clear enough to distinguish.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I wish it was that simple and normally yes thats all it would be however thats not the whole truth with windows.
> 
> The windows sound mixer has been proven time and time again that it does produce distortions, albeit small ones when re sampling in any form. Even to a higher frequency. The guy from Microsoft who actually helped develop the windows sound stack also admitted this as its a downside of re sampling unfortunately. Just the way the algorithms are developed, it gives errors here and there. Now I haven't gone and tested this thoroughly on my end but I play it safe and just keep it at 48 khz as that is what most of my listening is at.
> 
> In a perfect product or piece of audiophile hardware, it is supposed to change the frequency to match the source material so its perfect with no re sampling.
> 
> Whether you hear these distortions or not is up to your ears or monitoring equipment i guess but why buy an audiophile sound card and headphones and not take this into account?( at least on my end)
> 
> Anyways now you know where I was coming from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.
> 
> What do you mean 3D sound gets muddied with SBX. You cant get 3D sound without SBX... Im confused a little by that. You mean binaural recorded material?
> 
> An actual 5.1 signal fed into SBX with surround on should not give you issues with sound in front or behind. It should be clear enough to distinguish.


His suggestion was mainly for Stereo system or headphones, SBX surround works well if you have 5.1 / 7.1 positional cans.

Otherwise like me I have stereo only, it's better to turn if off Surround because it is being overwhelming both side a little too much for positional sounds.


----------



## DBEAU

SBX surround, while the positional ques weren't bad, it made sounds seem very far away. It was as if there was a 20 foot invisible barrier around me and all sounds came from outside of it.


----------



## djinferno806

I guess whatever works best for you right? Personally I feel the opposite about SBX, I think its required for me when Im playing games with my headphones. I feel positional cues are fine and not that far away as you put it. But then again remember that the soundstage of your headphones will make a huge difference. My DT 770's are known for being wide and open soundstage and accurate. Some headphones are too closed and its hard to tell where sounds come from even if SBX was on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> His suggestion was mainly for Stereo system or headphones, SBX surround works well if you have 5.1 / 7.1 positional cans.
> 
> Otherwise like me I have stereo only, it's better to turn if off Surround because it is being overwhelming both side a little too much for positional sounds.


But SBX surround wouldnt really be needed for 5.1/7.1 speaker systems as you already have seperate channels. SBX surround was meant as an HRTF method for stereo speakers/headphones. Identical to what Dolby headphone and cmss3d did.

Anyways like I said i guess at the end of the day its all up to how your headphoines soundstage is to begin with. Without SBX on, you cant really tell if a sound is behind you or in front or to what degrees beside you unless the audio track is recorded using binaural. That's from personal experience and hearing reading other peoples comments as well.


----------



## Robertdt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ShamisOMally View Post
> 
> Tips to everyone using Sound Blaster Z series for the first time:
> 
> 1. Go into your sound control panel, and for all setup's set it to 5.1 sound, then go into sound properties, Set it to 24-bit 96Khz sound, and unselect "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device"
> 
> 2. Turn off all audio options on the main Sound Blaster Control screen. This includes Surround, Crystalizer, Bass etc.
> 
> 3. Goto speakers/headphones and set accordingly to whatever you are using.
> 
> 4. Goto advanced features, and set volume sliders to what you want
> 
> 5. Goto equalizer and tune sound to your taste
> 
> From my observations alone:
> 
> 1. Surround option greatly muffles sound for SBX, while Crystalizer greatly adds treble to sound. Bass completely overpowers sound, its better to just use equalizer to set bass
> 
> 2. Make sure your volume sliders are set correctly,
> 
> 3. Spend time with the equalizer, the X-Fi series had a problem with applying way too much treble to sound, making it sound tinny, the Z series on the other hand if you disable all enhancements will output a 100% neutral flat sound, which most people don't like hearing because we are used to hearing sounds either in open or enclosed spaces, neutral sound is very unappealing to everyone except audiophiles that expect it. Spend time with the equalizer and tune sound to your tastes. Again, I recommend not using Crystalizer or Bass options, they both greatly overpower sound in both directions.
> 
> In closing, I also find disabling all SBX Pro studio enhancements, it greatly increases 3D sound over stereo sources, just TF2 alone the sound pinpointing is greatly more accurate. Lots of people prefer crystalizer for 3D sound though because it adds a ton of treble to 3D sound which makes it stand out. The X-Fi did this far greater than the Z does, and the X-Fi by default always sounds like sounds playing through a tin can when they are behind you.
> 
> Video's I did of X-Fi vs SB Z if people want to see the differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Setting Sound Blaster Z to 96Khz greatly, and I mean greatly increases the clarity and effect of Crystalizer use if you do intend on using crystalizer


I tried this and also turned off "Let Applications Take Exclusive Control of this Device" in my ZXR control panel, and changed from 24 bit 48khz to 96khz in both the ZXR and the DB Pro (through which I have optical connected) volume settings.

I'm pretty sure that switching from 24bit 48khz to 96khz in the volume control panel does improve sound quality to a noticeable level when watching high-definition digital movies for example.

I also think it makes a bigger increase in the Crystalizer effect with Crystalizer turned on as well.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Also, turn off SBX Surround if you are doing gaming, SBX surround greatly diminishes the sound cards ability to do 3D positional surround sound with that on. While its fun to have on for music, for 3D games/movies/TV shows it actually makes them sound far worse


No offense, but this part makes absolutely no sense.

So what you mean is that it'll be fine to have *SBX Surround enabled for MUSIC* but disabled for everything else? What sort of logic is that?
Music is recorded in stereo... why the heck would anyone want to enabled any sort of virtual surround sound for music in the first place?

Most games these days are using pre-baked 5.1/7.1 audio cues if you run them in surround mode. That's why you want SBX Surround enabled for them. SBX didn't muffled or muddied my audio.
Same goes for movies and to some extent, TV shows that are starting to move to the 5.1 route.

But to enable SBX Surround for music? That's a wrong advice man, no offense once again.


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> SBX surround, while the positional ques weren't bad, it made sounds seem very far away. It was as if there was a 20 foot invisible barrier around me and all sounds came from outside of it.


I feel that for headphones, SBX, albeit at a much lower setting than stock, helps broaden the soundstage when playing music.

The settings that absolutely trash the sound are 'bass', 'smart volume', and 'dialogue plus.'

I'm switching between Audio Technica ATH-PRO5s (M-35s) and Sony MDR-V700DJs. The Sonys suck so bad I hardly ever use them. Only fit for cuing sound in loud environments. THe ATs have a very closed soundstage, so anything that helps open them up a bit is welcome.


----------



## ShamisOMally

I was right all along about SBX Pro Studio surround option and how it works, please delete this post mods


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> I tried this and also turned off "Let Applications Take Exclusive Control of this Device" in my ZXR control panel, and changed from 24 bit 48khz to 96khz in both the ZXR and the DB Pro (through which I have optical connected) volume settings.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that switching from 24bit 48khz to 96khz in the volume control panel does improve sound quality to a noticeable level when watching high-definition digital movies for example.
> 
> I also think it makes a bigger increase in the Crystalizer effect with Crystalizer turned on as well.


I'm sorry but it would not. I've already explained why it won't and there are various sources out there to learn from. The "improvement" your hearing must be Crystalizer. But that's adding extra data to the sound that wasn't there and not exactly a "clean" signal. And an improvement is debatable based on how you like your sound. I'm not sure how the increased frequency interacts with Crystalizer so maybe there is something there but its not "improving" audio quality just adding effects and filters.

If this is how you like your sound then awesome I'm glad.

I just don't want people getting misinformation.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Crysalizer is helped with 96Khz sound because it allows the SBZ to apply more samples to the sound wave

Where a sound before was ___`````, crystalizer can apply more samples to the sound, so that same sound wave is now __----````

You'll hear no difference going from 48Khz to 96Khz with Crystalizer off, with it on though it makes a huge difference. Its basically a "In between" sound synth that anti-aliases sound

Some people say it "Muddies" sound, but personally it doesn't sound like that to me at all, as all Crystalizer does is fill in the blanks for audio recordings

That said, you'll see little, if any difference if you're listening to a 48Khz sound with the Z set to 48Khz, even with Crystalizer on, because the sound file is at that point pretty much being played back natively so Crystalizer can't do its work at that point. Its only when Crystalizer can apply way more samples than the original sound file does it make a difference.

Personally, I love it, lots of people say its crap but personally it makes my music files sound like my vinyl collection


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I'm sorry but it would not. I've already explained why it won't and there are various sources out there to learn from. The "improvement" your hearing must be Crystalizer. But that's adding extra data to the sound that wasn't there and not exactly a "clean" signal. And an improvement is debatable based on how you like your sound. I'm not sure how the increased frequency interacts with Crystalizer so maybe there is something there but its not "improving" audio quality just adding effects and filters.
> 
> If this is how you like your sound then awesome I'm glad.
> 
> I just don't want people getting misinformation.


It seems to me that enabling 96khz made Crystallizer 'clearer.' But, I'm sure we all think that Creative really dropped the ball with the Z's software options, culling over half of the settings we used to have with X-Fi. I also think that what's not up for debate is that the Z has a much better SnR than previous cards. At least having this much improved SnR allows us to more accurately hear the changes and tweaks we apply.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a link to a video I just did to clear up any myths etc to SBX surround affecting games, movies, or any 5.1/surround stereo source
> 
> Text I put with the video
> 
> Please listen with surround off if listening to these examples with a sound card that supports or adds surround sound to a stereo source.
> 
> SBX on section starts at 11:59
> 
> There's been some debate if SBX Surround sounds better on or off, some people saying 3D sound doesn't work period is SBX Surround it turned off, but I thought I would clear that myth up.
> 
> As you can see, for 3D positional sound, as in sounds that come through a 5.1/7/1 source, there is zero difference between on and off. Pay attention to the crows at 00:28 and 09:50 and you can see, zero difference between the two of them.
> 
> So then I used a stereo source game, Castle Crashers. As you can tell, with SBX off and on there was zero difference. 09:27 sounds the same as 19:45
> 
> I hope this clears up all the myths going around with SBX surround option, as it seems to affect only stereo music files, and not direct hardware calls (Gaming) or surround sound movies. With my listening of Pirates of the Caribbean At Worlds End with the pirate ship battle, I can tell zero difference between on and off for the cannon battle, looping a 10 second segment of the film over and over again I saw zero difference between on and off.
> 
> The only time I saw SBX Surround make a difference was when listening to a stereo source, but only for stereo music and movies. Like I said before, with SBX on and gaming I saw zero difference between off, leading me to believe SBX does not interupt certain hardware calls like direct X sound calls.
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> All tests were done with SBX sound functions turned off, except SBX surround turned off and on for game testing.
> 
> Link to thread on Overclock.net
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1337761/creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-series/540#post_20619275
> 
> Just to reiterate for the end of this post, SBX Surround does not affect any direct hardware calls, like stuff like gaming, nor does it interupt any sound calls for 5.1/7.1 surround sound movies. The only thing it affects is stereo music files.
> 
> How the SB Z knows the difference I don't know, but its clear when gaming SBX surround makes zero difference.
> 
> So if you want to use SBX Surround, it will only affect stereo movies/music and ONLY stereo movies/music, gaming is unaffected.


... this is a lot of misinformation...

SBX surround affects everything that goes through the windows mixer. There are no more direct hardware calls for gaming like you mention, the windows vista/7/8 audio stack no longer supports directsound 3d.

Im not quite sure whats going on in your video, I didnt watch the whole thing but if there is no difference to you, then something is wrong because its not only claimed by creative, but pretty much every owner can tell you sbx surround on makes a difference. If yours isnt working then something is wrong my good man.

The exception to this is direct3d or openAl games. If you use alchemy on older directsound games then it will transcode the audio stream to openal and use its own hrtf signal and turn sbx surround off. I can confirm this as I have seen my creative control panel turn it off during older games, ie: Prince of Persia, SC:Chaos Theory.

Same goes for native openAl games, if it has an hrtf signal then it will use that as 3d sound and turn sbx surround off. The creative driver will do this on its own, you dont have to fiddle with it. An example of this is the amnesia, penumbra series, they use openAL with their own hrtf signal. You get 3d sound without sbx surround right to your headphones.

Your claim that sbx surround does nothing is misinformation. Perhaps your driver install is bad and sbx does not work for you but I can absolutely tell you it does for me and others. With 2.0/2.1/5.1/7.1 sources id makes a difference in sound. If you are using ASIO/WASAPI in your audio/video software then it bypasses the windows mixer and you wont have the benefits of any of the DSP's from the creative control panel, just pure sound to your hardware.

You used TF2 as an example in your video. Source games i remember used to use Directsound/openal so im not sure what TF2 uses as I dont play it. Those audio engines might be affecting your ability to use SBX like i explained earlier in this post.

Hopefully this helps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Crysalizer is helped with 96Khz sound because it allows the SBZ to apply more samples to the sound wave
> 
> Where a sound before was ___`````, crystalizer can apply more samples to the sound, so that same sound wave is now __----````
> 
> You'll hear no difference going from 48Khz to 96Khz with Crystalizer off, with it on though it makes a huge difference. Its basically a "In between" sound synth that anti-aliases sound
> 
> Some people say it "Muddies" sound, but personally it doesn't sound like that to me at all, as all Crystalizer does is fill in the blanks for audio recordings
> 
> That said, you'll see little, if any difference if you're listening to a 48Khz sound with the Z set to 48Khz, even with Crystalizer on, because the sound file is at that point pretty much being played back natively so Crystalizer can't do its work at that point. Its only when Crystalizer can apply way more samples than the original sound file does it make a difference.
> 
> Personally, I love it, lots of people say its crap but personally it makes my music files sound like my vinyl collection


Hey like I said if it sounds better to you then cool, thats the way you should have it then. Its not always for everyone. I just dont want people thinking that changing frequency and bid depth automatically gives them better sound.

But that does make sense how crystalizer works best at 96 khz.


----------



## Robertdt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I'm sorry but it would not. I've already explained why it won't and there are various sources out there to learn from. The "improvement" your hearing must be Crystalizer. But that's adding extra data to the sound that wasn't there and not exactly a "clean" signal. And an improvement is debatable based on how you like your sound. I'm not sure how the increased frequency interacts with Crystalizer so maybe there is something there but its not "improving" audio quality just adding effects and filters.
> 
> If this is how you like your sound then awesome I'm glad.
> 
> I just don't want people getting misinformation.


Hmm... it sounds to me like I am getting cleaner sound with the 96khz setting ... I am reasonably sure the two settings (48khz and 96khz) sound different without Crystalizer involved ...

The only other possibility I can see besides that I am not actually hearing any improvement or change is that having "Let Applications Take Exclusive Control of this Device" unselected does something.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> Hmm... it sounds to me like I am getting cleaner sound with the 96khz setting ... I am reasonably sure the two settings (48khz and 96khz) sound different without Crystalizer involved ...
> 
> The only other possibility I can see besides that I am not actually hearing any improvement or change is that having "Let Applications Take Exclusive Control of this Device" unselected does something.


ya it seems crystalizer is able to do more and more signal processing to the sound with 96 khz.

I also turned off that option and immediately I get less crackling and popping in games. Sound quality itself hasnt changed, like i assumed it wouldnt but definitely a great option for those with sound issues.


----------



## jlhawn

I just bought the soundblaster z a couple months ago, anyone have any tips for me on settings for the device?
I don't watch movies on my system as I have a home theater with a 60 inch and 7.1
I do play lots of games and burn dvd's, and sometimes burn a music c.d.
I know this new sound card makes metro last light sound great, noise moves to each speaker as you move in the game, pretty nice I think.
anyway I have the eq off, and I have sbx pro studio off, I have crystal voice off also, as don't think my games use any of these items.
I do however have the encoder on and set to DTS as I think metro last light benefits from this?? yes? no?
thanks for any help.


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> ... this is a lot of misinformation...
> 
> But that does make sense how crystalizer works best at 96 khz.


And that is defined by some as creating 'better sound.' Especially from lossy audio sources.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSHollywood*
> 
> And that is defined by some as creating 'better sound.' Especially from lossy audio sources.


im referring to the misinformation about sbx surround. not crystalizer.


----------



## Robertdt

Hmm... I just played Battlefield 3 and I am nearly certain that I am getting cleaner sounding audio from one or some combination of the following changes (the only I've made):

-24 bit 48khz to 24bit 96khz in both ZXR and DB Pro playback devices control panel

- Unselecting "Let Applications Take Exclusive Control of this Device" in the ZXR control panel


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> im referring to the misinformation about sbx surround. not crystalizer.


Roger dodger... +Rep


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> Hmm... I just played Battlefield 3 and I am nearly certain that I am getting cleaner sounding audio from one or some combination of the following changes (the only I've made):
> 
> -24 bit 48khz to 24bit 96khz in both ZXR and DB Pro playback devices control panel
> 
> - Unselecting "Let Applications Take Exclusive Control of this Device" in the ZXR control panel


Are you using crystalizer too? Maybe thats it?

I wonder how exactly that exclusive control option affects the mixer and sound quality... i try researching it but theres hardly any info about how it works. Stupid microsoft and their lack of info.
*
XSHolywood:* Thanks chief!!


----------



## ShamisOMally

@djinferno806

Except I get zero differences bettween SBX Surround on or off with gaming or surround sound movies

The only time I get an actual difference is listening to stereo music or stereo movies

It didn't even make a difference with castle crashers, I also did videos with Cube World, another 3D game but uses stereo sound, it made zero difference

If I turn on SBX surround, turn on Cube world and play a song you can hear it in the recording if affecting the song, but not the game.


----------



## djinferno806

Are you sure your windows sound panel is set up for 5.1/7.1 audio?

And are your games set to 5.1/7.1 in the options.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Tips to everyone using Sound Blaster Z series for the first time:
> 
> 1. Go into your sound control panel, and for all setup's set it to 5.1 sound, then go into sound properties, Set it to 24-bit 96Khz sound, and unselect "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device"
> 
> 2. Turn off all audio options on the main Sound Blaster Control screen. This includes Surround, Crystalizer, Bass etc.
> 
> 3. Goto speakers/headphones and set accordingly to whatever you are using.
> 
> 4. Goto advanced features, and set volume sliders to what you want
> 
> 5. Goto equalizer and tune sound to your taste
> 
> From my observations alone:
> 
> 1. Surround option greatly muffles sound for SBX, while Crystalizer greatly adds treble to sound. Bass completely overpowers sound, its better to just use equalizer to set bass
> 
> 2. Make sure your volume sliders are set correctly,
> 
> 3. Spend time with the equalizer, the X-Fi series had a problem with applying way too much treble to sound, making it sound tinny, the Z series on the other hand if you disable all enhancements will output a 100% neutral flat sound, which most people don't like hearing because we are used to hearing sounds either in open or enclosed spaces, neutral sound is very unappealing to everyone except audiophiles that expect it. Spend time with the equalizer and tune sound to your tastes. Again, I recommend not using Crystalizer or Bass options, they both greatly overpower sound in both directions.
> 
> In closing, I also find disabling all SBX Pro studio enhancements, it greatly increases 3D sound over stereo sources, just TF2 alone the sound pinpointing is greatly more accurate. Lots of people prefer crystalizer for 3D sound though because it adds a ton of treble to 3D sound which makes it stand out. The X-Fi did this far greater than the Z does, and the X-Fi by default always sounds like sounds playing through a tin can when they are behind you.
> 
> Video's I did of X-Fi vs SB Z if people want to see the differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New video - SBX Surround on vs Off gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Setting Sound Blaster Z to 96Khz greatly, and I mean greatly increases the clarity and effect of Crystalizer use if you do intend on using crystalizer
> 
> Also, turn off SBX Surround if you are doing gaming, SBX surround greatly diminishes the sound cards ability to do 3D positional surround sound with that on. While its fun to have on for music, for 3D games/movies/TV shows it actually makes them sound far worse


thanks for this, it made a big difference for me.
I did not know about some of these settings as I just bought my sound blaster z 2 months ago.
the big difference your suggested settings did for me is some of my games only had sound
coming out of my center speaker (I have 5.1) now those games are producing sound out of all my speakers.

thanks again for your tips.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thanks for this, it made a big difference for me.
> I did not know about some of these settings as I just bought my sound blaster z 2 months ago.
> the big difference your suggested settings did for me is some of my games only had sound
> coming out of my center speaker (I have 5.1) now those games are producing sound out of all my speakers.
> 
> thanks again for your tips.


Make sure you have 5.1 selected in your windows sound panel and in your games. That way all your speakers will get a proper discrete signal.


----------



## ShamisOMally

I was right all along about SBX Pro Studio surround option and how it works, please delete this post mods


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Make sure you have 5.1 selected in your windows sound panel and in your games. That way all your speakers will get a proper discrete signal.


yep I had it set 5.1 from the first day, don't know why some games only played through the center speaker,
I think it had to do with the unchecking of the let programs take control of this device. I unchecked that as per
the suggestion and all games that were not producing sound through all speakers are now, and sounds great.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yep I had it set 5.1 from the first day, don't know why some games only played through the center speaker,
> I think it had to do with the unchecking of the let programs take control of this device. I unchecked that as per
> the suggestion and all games that were not producing sound through all speakers are now, and sounds great.


Windows does not play nice with hardware accelerated sound, lots of programs try to steal the soundcards focus, and when they do it messes up the sound, sometimes even ignoring the soundcard completely and playing back sound through software means and not letting the soundcard process anything

Unchecking "Let applications take control of this device" forces windows to always concede to the soundcard hardware playback no matter what, makes a world of difference in almost everything


----------



## XSHollywood

If I'm 'just' running 2.0/2.1 stereo / headphones for gear, is there any benefit in putting my speakers to 5.1 in windows? Or should I just stay stereo?


----------



## furyn9

When I switch from stereo to stereo direct , there is 5+ seconds delay that's normal ?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> @djinferno806 Yes I am very well sure Windows is set to 5.1 sound and 96Khz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the video again, a third time
> 
> ----
> 
> 00:00 Game music on| 03:26 No music on| 06:54 Midnight riders song are all SBX surround off
> 
> 01:43 Game music on| 05:09 No music on| 08:35 Midnight riders song are all SBX surround on
> 
> As you can see, there is no difference between on and off for gameplay
> 
> Only when you get to me playing a MP3 at the same time (With 06:54 SBX surround is off and 08:35 with SBX Surround on) can you tell an audible difference, but it only affects the MP3's sound, not the game's sound effects or music
> 
> 07:52 and 09:01 is that exact same song at the exact same point, except the first example is SBX off, the second is SBX on. You can clearly hear at 07:52 "Save me some sugar" sounds like its playing through normal stereo sound, while "Save me some sugar" at 09:01 the notes sang sound like they are all around and behind you, basically enveloped sound.
> 
> ---
> 
> The effect is muted in the recording, but the sound variance is very slight
> 
> Again, the only time I really hear SBX Surround making a difference is when playing Stereo Movies/Music, games and surround sound movies play back the same way every time to me.


Then something is wrong with your setup. By definition sbx surround should virtualize speakers from your headphones. Your sound cards behaviour is really wrong. I would look into reinstalling your drivers.

Either that or there's something your doing wrong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSHollywood*
> 
> If I'm 'just' running 2.0/2.1 stereo / headphones for gear, is there any benefit in putting my speakers to 5.1 in windows? Or should I just stay stereo?


That all depends on you. If you want virtual surround from your 2 speakers via sbx surround then you need to set it to 5.1. Otherwise the games engines won't output 5.1 signal at all.

If you don't care about surround virtualization then leave it to 2.0.


----------



## ShamisOMally

I was right all along about SBX Pro Studio surround option and how it works, please delete this post mods


----------



## djinferno806

Go to http://www.lynnemusic.com/surround.html and download the 5.1 surround test file(Windows media audio version NOT AC3).

Make sure your media player can play multi channel audio.

Now play the file. If you have SBX ON and windows PROPERLY set up to enable 5.1 through headphones out, you should hear every channel discretely. No channel should sound the same. Front Left will sound COMPLETELY different than Rear Left and so forth. Center will sound centered.

If SBX is OFF you should hear front left and rear left sounding the exact same. As well center will just play through both speakers it will not sound like a center.

Go ahead and try that and let me know what you get.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Go to http://www.lynnemusic.com/surround.html and download the 5.1 surround test file(Windows media audio version NOT AC3).
> 
> Make sure your media player can play multi channel audio.
> 
> Now play the file. If you have SBX ON and windows PROPERLY set up to enable 5.1 through headphones out, you should hear every channel discretely. No channel should sound the same. Front Left will sound COMPLETELY different than Rear Left and so forth. Center will sound centered.
> 
> If SBX is OFF you should hear front left and rear left sounding the exact same. As well center will just play through both speakers it will not sound like a center.
> 
> Go ahead and try that and let me know what you get.


Actually I tried different sources, to see if I could get any sources to replicate what you were happening

I found that for SBX surround, It mostly does not touch 3D sound for lows and mid's

However, in testing Terminator 2: Skynet edition in 5.1 sound, I was getting the same results for most of the sound being played, that is until lots of varied pitch highs were played

Two parts where the high pitch variables is heard with SBX surround on and 5.1 sounds is where Sarah Conner bursts into flame during the nuke dream, most of the sound stays fairly straight to norm, BUT the coal wood burning crackle sound can clearly be heard in all channels

Another part where this is noticeable between SBX surround on and off is the scene where she attacks Dyson in his home, when he's hiding behind the cabinets and she's shooting into the room, all the plink plink plink of rounds hitting the cabinets are going off in the rear speakers. With SBX surround off this is only heard in the rear channels, with SBX Surround on this is heard in the front channels as well

So I went through more of my collection to find high pitch sounds, and the second most noticeable was in The Goonies II as they are all underground banging on the pipes, with SBX Surround off, almost every creek and groan is played in the rear channels, while the drip drip of water plays in the front channels. With SBX surround on, these high pitch sounds easily blend between front and back channels, the rear sounds can be heard partly in the front, the front sounds can be heard partly in the rear.

So this is my final final final conclusion on it. SBX Surround DOES touch 3D sound, but it tends to leave most lows and mids alone, but aggressively attacks highs and moves them between channels very easily.

The complete downside I found though is with SBX surround on, the whole sound stage feels like I'm watching these movies in a cardboard box. Its not nearly as bad as SBX surround on is for MP3's (That's more like a seashell to me) but to me I find it greatly ruins the soundstage in whatever you are listening to, it reminds me of listening kinda to an X-Fi with heavily accented trebles and muted mids.

EDIT PLEASE READ AUG 18th 2013: After a complete system reinstall to do some intel burn tests after installation of new hardware, when I turned off SBX Pro Studio surround, it was playing sounds 100% in stereo, and it was performing the same as djinferno806 and XSHollywood were describing.

I got no idea why, I did a full driver reinstall and reinstall earlier (Including driver fusion sweep and CCleaner scan) and even then when I turned off SBX Pro Studio surround it still stayed on. Oddly enough, the surround set to 10% sounds exactly like my soundcard did before the format with it turned off.

100% apologize for any grief this has caused.

Update 3/13/2014:

To anyone reading this post still, I forgot to point out that since I did the system reinstall (And again, as I'm using a whole new PC now since I upgraded last wednesday) with SBX surround and crystalizer turned on full 100%, and Sound in windows control panel set to 5.1 24-bit/96Khz I get none of the muffled sound I was getting before with Surround turned on full blast


----------



## Robertdt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> Hmm... I just played Battlefield 3 and I am nearly certain that I am getting cleaner sounding audio from one or some combination of the following changes (the only I've made):
> 
> -24 bit 48khz to 24bit 96khz in both ZXR and DB Pro playback devices control panel
> 
> - Unselecting "Let Applications Take Exclusive Control of this Device" in the ZXR control panel


Well it got a little confusing because I typically had DTS with Battlefield and this time I had DDL instead (through optical). However, I still think there is something about the sound that is different and cleaner, but it is admittedly hard to say for sure.

It just seems a bit louder and more nuanced than 48khz ...like you can hear more detail... it's pretty hard to tell though. This is testing with 96khz / 196khz audio clips as well as HDX movies and Battlefield 3.


----------



## djinferno806

So I wanted to write up this quick guide to gaming with the Sound Blaster Z/ZX/ZXR.

There seems to be the same questions always being asked, especially how to set up the card for gaming and surround through 2 speakers/headphones. Hopefully this will cut down on those questions while helping people out and getting them gaming faster out of the box









First and foremost, this will explain how to get surround sound virtualized through a 2 speakers or headphones via SBX Surround option. This will assume you just installed the card and installed the drivers fresh.

*STEP 1: WINDOWS SOUND CONTROL PANEL*
Before anything can work properly, you need to make sure your sound blaster is set for 5.1 speakers in the windows sound panel. This can be found by right clicking on the speaker icon in the windows tray and selecting PLAYBACK DEVICES, right clicking on Sound blaster device and CONFIGURE SPEAKERS. When going through the speaker setup, do not select full range speaker option as this is what Creative recommends for proper SBX playback. It will revert back at reboot anyway so it's pointless to change it. By finishing this step, the windows mixer will now send a 5.1 signal where available in a program/game to the sound blaster itself ready to be processed 

You can also double click on the sound blaster device in this panel and choose the Bit Rate and Sampling frequency. I personally keep mine at 16 bit/48 khz as that is what games are all mixed at and I primarily game. If you have a lot of music or movies that feature 24 bit/96 khz then you can go ahead and set that. You WILL NOT get an increase in audio quality by just setting this higher but not having anything that is encoded that high. In fact its been tested and proven that the windows mixer actually degrades audio when it has to resample source audio to match what you set here. So it will be in your benefit to leave it at what you use the most.

*It is worth noting that some users have reported that setting 96khz/24 bit increases the ability of the crystalizer to restore lossy music and sound better. You can experiment and see what you think is best.
Lastly uncheck "Allow this device to take exclusive control of this device". This seems to help with crackling, popping and in general sound issues you may experience.*

*STEP 2: SBX SURROUND(SOUND BLASTER CONTROL PANEL)*
The SBX surround feature is Creative's HRTF(HEAD RELATED TRANSFER FUNCTION) algorithm. Similar to DOLBY HEADPHONE or CMSS3D. It takes a 5.1/7.1 signal from a game or program and virtualizes it to work out of just 2 speakers. Basically allowing you to get virtual surround without an actual 5.1 speaker system. Make sure you turn this option on. What level to leave it at is all on you. Creative recommends 67% however I personally use 91% for a little more presence in the rear speakers. Its all how you like your sound so go ahead and experiment.

*STEP 3: IN GAME/ IN PROGRAM*
Now that the rest is done, all you have to do is make sure the games or programs you use are set in the menus to use surround sound/5.1 etc.

AND THAT'S IT!

All newer games will now send surround sound to the sound blaster and SBX will virtualize it through the speakers/headphones.

Now before I wrap this up, I do have to touch on what happens with some older games.
You will run into 2 different sound engines/APIs on older games. These are:

*1) OPENAL
2) Direct Sound 3D
*

1) If your game uses OpenAL and you want surround virtualized, it should be straight forward. Some games use pre-baked 5.1 signal and will just send it to the sound blaster like newer games and SBX will take care of this.
The OpenAL game could also use its own 3D HRTF algorithm instead of 5.1 signal. This is basically like a binaural recording and is the most accurate virtual surround I have heard. If your sound blaster detects that the game uses this, it will turn off SBX automatically(since it doesn't need it to virtualize surround). Sometimes you can see this as the control panel unticks the option and the reticks it when the game exits, sometimes it doesn't but it always turns it off then on again.

Either way, you will get 3D surround automatically in game. An example of this is the Penumbra Series.

2) If the game uses the older DIRECT SOUND API then you have to use creative's alchemy software that comes bundled with the Z driver. This is due to Microsoft dropping directsound support in windows vista.

Alchemy will realtime transcode the directsound 3d steam to an openAl stream. This should allow you to get 3D surround from these older games just as back in the XP days. Directsound 3d uses its own HRTF as well and will not require any special setup in game.

Example of this is Prince of Persia Warrior Within.

Hopefully this guide helps you get going and gaming a lot quicker and more efficiently.

DJriful is going to link this to the OP so it should be easy to find.

Take care!


----------



## ShamisOMally

I was right all along about SBX Pro Studio surround option and how it works, please delete this post mods


----------



## djinferno806

What? None of what you said is true I am sorry. You are taking things you have seen /heard and applying your own theories and at the same time not taking into account that SBX was stated in videos/documentation to be creatives hrtf technique for surround. All this by creative reps.

I don't get what those screenshots of the xfi control panel are supposed to prove. This is the sound blaster z not x fi.

You can not get virtual surround(pre mixed 5.1) without sbx...plain and simple. I have tested this multiple times. This is what sbx was created for, nothing more nothing less. Same as Dolby headphones same as cmss3d.

Stereo envelopment is totally different. That is for playing 2 channel music over multiple speakers.

Please stop with these sudden theories. I would like that people who come here for info and help not get bombarded with wrong info.


----------



## ShamisOMally

EDIT: I'm out actually, last thing I want to do is get into a pissing match with somebody over "What sounds better"

I think it sounds better off for 3D, you think it sounds better on. Never going to agree.


----------



## djinferno806

Your 5.1 signal is being down mixed to 2 channels like anytime you send a 5.1 signal to stereo speakers. This is why you can hear the rear sounds.

You are not getting "surround" or 3d sound. Its 2 channel sound. When you play a game and select stereo in the game it still plays sounds that would be behind you, they don't get cut off. They just don't sound like they're behind you.

I am trying to educate based on fact. Nowhere am I arguing what sounds better. That's up to each person at the end of the day. I am trying to help people in case they want that proper surround option. The choice is theirs....


----------



## ShamisOMally

I was right all along about SBX Pro Studio surround option and how it works, please delete this post mods


----------



## djriful

Having SBX Pro *off* the sounds direction is more focus on one side to another and the other side of the speaker is completely mute out - aka not balance or smooth.

Having SBX Pro *on* the sounds ease out into a virtual space surround sound and less fatigue hearing. It feels like those sounds are happening inside your head instead of your outer part of your ears.

I believe why ShamisOMally is saying that is more pin point directional sounds for First Person Shooter. That is true because it is more focus.

For music or movie, its' better with SBX on.

If you look at the preset "Fatality" the Surround is push down to 20% or lower to bring more focus direction sounds in FPS games.

Edit: I made a lot of typos... it's almost 3am sorry.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Having SBX Pro *off* the sounds direction is more focus on one side to another and the other side of the speaker is completely mute out - aka not balance or smooth.
> 
> Having SBX Pro *on* the sounds ease out into a virtual space surround sound and less fatigue hearing. It feels like those sounds are happening inside your head instead of your outer part of your ears.
> 
> I believe why ShamisOMally is having that is more pin point directional sounds for First Person Shooter. That is true because it is more focus.
> 
> For music or movie, its' better with SBX on.


Thanks for confirming what I've been saying.


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Go to http://www.lynnemusic.com/surround.html and download the 5.1 surround test file(Windows media audio version NOT AC3).
> 
> Make sure your media player can play multi channel audio.
> 
> Now play the file. If you have SBX ON and windows PROPERLY set up to enable 5.1 through headphones out, you should hear every channel discretely. No channel should sound the same. Front Left will sound COMPLETELY different than Rear Left and so forth. Center will sound centered.
> 
> If SBX is OFF you should hear front left and rear left sounding the exact same. As well center will just play through both speakers it will not sound like a center.
> 
> Go ahead and try that and let me know what you get.


You are exactly right good sir.

I set my speakers to 5.1 in windows, headphones in Z console. Test track with SBX enabled was amazing. Positional sound was impressive for being 'virtual.' When SBX was switched off, the front/rear left/right were same, with only the center channel working as a separate entity. WIth SBX on, you could hear the rear left/right behind you. Another + Rep for you.


----------



## djinferno806

@shamisomaley

If that's what you were trying to say all along then yes I agree. Djriful couldn't have said what I think better for sure.

The entire point I was trying to make was hard fact that sbx is needed for a surround soundstage and proper hrtf. And what sbx is and what it is not.

What sounds better is a different story and there isn't enough webspace for that argument lol.

@ xshollywood: buddy your killing those reps eh? Hahaha. I'm glad I could help man. I'm passionate about audio and I love it when a tech like sbx comes along and actually delivers.


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> NM, we will be here to the end of time trying to decide which one sounds better, I think 3D Sound sounds better with SBX surround off, you think it sounds better on.
> 
> Update: People in my streams say they can hear the 3D effect greater with SBX Pro Studio surround on. I can hear it too, but for some reason sound is "Muffled" to me when hearing, its like I'm expecting sounds from the front channel but getting it in the back etc


Something isn't right with your setup Shamis. Perhaps your headphones are holding you back?


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> @shamisomaley
> 
> If that's what you were trying to say all along then yes I agree. Djriful couldn't have said what I think better for sure.


It was exactly what I was saying. SBX Pro Studio to me sounds a lot warmer, but less accurate, almost muffled. At at least now you agree with me that you can hear 3D sound without SBX Pro Studio Surround being check marked, even if its not how you prefer the sound, to me I like pinpoint accuracy vs. "Warmth", and a good 90% of my media experience on PC is gaming so I need that accuracy with 3D games, which is why I can tell such a difference between SBX on and off, SBX on to me makes the 3D cue's sound worse cause I'm trained to listen for just a straight signal vs "Channel bleed" as I think Djriful was pointing out (If a sound plays in the rear, it plays X amount in the front channels to simulate a better soundstage)

Also, I found the PERFECT test of rear sounds, those other movies were pretty barren for 3D sound playback, but the best one I've found yet is Wall-E, which has an absolutely crazy vivid and busy rear channels.

Turn on Windows Media Player Classic Home Cinema, go into options, goto audio switcher, enable custom mapping, turn off front, center and sub channels. Then test with SBX Surround on and off

Again, SBX on sounds warmer to me, but I'm more for accuracy/clarity/position then I am listening aesthetics. Maybe why I prefer listening to flac's today then my vinyls (Well that and lots of Flac's are restored)

Try Wall-E though and turn off the front, center and sub channels, its beyond busy if you want to see what I'm talking about.

EDIT PLEASE READ AUG 18th 2013: After a complete system reinstall to do some intel burn tests after installation of new hardware, when I turned off SBX Pro Studio surround, it was playing sounds 100% in stereo, and it was performing the same as djinferno806 and XSHollywood were describing.

I got no idea why, I did a full driver reinstall and reinstall earlier (Including driver fusion sweep and CCleaner scan) and even then when I turned off SBX Pro Studio surround it still stayed on. Oddly enough, the surround set to 10% sounds exactly like my soundcard did before the format with it turned off.

100% apologize for any grief this has caused.


----------



## djinferno806

Lol no u misunderstand. Thats not 3d sound. That's not surround. But if that's what u mean by 3d then OK.

Any who this topic is getting annoying time to move on.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Lol no u misunderstand. Thats not 3d sound. That's not surround. But if that's what u mean by 3d then OK.
> 
> Any who this topic is getting annoying time to move on.


Repeating:

Having SBX Pro off the sounds direction is more focus on one side to another and the other side of the speaker is completely mute out - aka not balance or smooth.

Having SBX Pro on the sounds ease out into a virtual space surround sound and less fatigue hearing. It feels like those sounds are happening inside your head instead of your outer part of your ears.

I believe why ShamisOMally is saying that is more pin point directional sounds for First Person Shooter. That is true because it is more focus.

For music or movie, its' better with SBX on.

If you look at the preset "Fatality" the Surround is push down to 20% or lower to bring more focus direction sounds in FPS games.

He's saying RIGHT BLOODY THERE that SBX pro being off the sounds still come from the proper directions, the 3D effect is in FULL USE, I am hearing sounds behind me that are behind me not "Behind sounds being played in stereo" like you were saying earlier, its just that SBX pro on increases the sound stage, I call it "warmth" to a sound by adding richness by taking away some of its positional accuracy to make the sound more natural vs static.

I'm NOT backing down this time either dude, djriful knows a lot more about this than either of us, I can quite clearly hear 3D surround sound with SBX Pro Studio turned off.

UNLESS I don't understand what you mean. I call it 3D surround sound over stereo if say a 5.1 rear channel sound plays and I can hear it ---BEHIND ME OVER A STEREO SOURCE----

Both SBX Surround being on and off ---BOTH---- does the 3D surround sound effect over stereo speakers, its just I like it off because its more accurate, you like it on because it adds more warmth to the sounds, though to me it makes the sound muted, even if its more pleasant to listen to.

EDIT PLEASE READ AUG 18th 2013: After a complete system reinstall to do some intel burn tests after installation of new hardware, when I turned off SBX Pro Studio surround, it was playing sounds 100% in stereo, and it was performing the same as djinferno806 and XSHollywood were describing.

I got no idea why, I did a full driver reinstall and reinstall earlier (Including driver fusion sweep and CCleaner scan) and even then when I turned off SBX Pro Studio surround it still stayed on. Oddly enough, the surround set to 10% sounds exactly like my soundcard did before the format with it turned off.

100% apologize for any grief this has caused.


----------



## djinferno806

OK man whatever floats your boat. We are definitely trying to say 2 different things. So no biggie.

And just so you know I am extremely versed in audio and audio engineering. My name isn't DJ because it sounds cool. I think I have one thing in mind and you have another. Sorry for dragging this on. Text on the web isn't always the easiest way to translate what you mean.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> OK man whatever floats your boat. We are definitely trying to say 2 different things. So no biggie.
> 
> And just so you know I am extremely versed in audio and audio engineering. My name isn't DJ because it sounds cool. I think I have one thing in mind and you have another. Sorry for dragging this on. Text on the web isn't always the easiest way to translate what you mean.


Its ok, I was just as frustrated as you, seems like we have conflicting terms and all.


----------



## devilangel

Do i need to change my xonar d1 for the z? im interested in the amp feature, i previously owned an xtremegamer fatal1ty pro.


----------



## ShamisOMally

This is what Djriful is saying SBX Pro Studio Surround option does, and what I've confirmed with my own testing

With this ticked off, when the sound plays say in the rear left, its completely and 100% isolated to the left headphone earpiece, This results in greater accuracy in 3D directional sound, BUT, what Djriful is getting at is this isn't realistic. Because we always, ALWAYS hear IRL with two ears, I'm not getting any secondary feedback sound in my right ear. This makes the sound very isolated though accurate

With this ticked on, when the sound plays in the rear left, it BLEEDS through an amount of the sound into my right earpiece. This simulates more natural hearing, as when you hear something to your left, your right ear also picks up on it. Let me state that this is what it sounds like to me only, when I turn on SBX Surround on, it sounds muffled and the 3D directional effect is greatly lessened because whatever sound plays on the left earpiece is partially played in the right. Even though this is more natural, this lessons the 3D accuracy playback, for me anyways.

You can confirm this with a pair of DJ headphones, turning off front, center and sub channels and putting only one earpiece on. With SBX Surround off when the rear left sound plays behind you, you will not hear any of it in the right earpiece, with SBX surround On, you will hear SOME of the sound through your right earpiece, which simulates more natural listening.

I hope this clears it up once and for all.

EDIT: Whats funny is if I go here http://www.lynnemusic.com/surround.html and download the 5.1 surround test file you wanted me to test with, for that and if I have SBX Surround off the left channel plays 100% like stereo, but the right channel plays front and back, if I turn on SBX Surround it plays in my front left and rear left. But then I go into Windows control panel and do its own sound test, with SBX surround off the front left channel and rear left channel are completely distinct and SBX Surround being on to me makes the effect lessened. Then I go listen to starwars Episode 6 the ship battle at the end, with SBX Surround on the rear channels sound muffled with the front, with SBX Surround off the rear channels are completely isolated from the front and sound is more accurate.

Also with games, with Surround off I can greatly tell enemy direction, with it on this effect is greatly lessened, though it feels more natural listening to it

EDIT PLEASE READ AUG 18th 2013: After a complete system reinstall to do some intel burn tests after installation of new hardware, when I turned off SBX Pro Studio surround, it was playing sounds 100% in stereo, and it was performing the same as djinferno806 and XSHollywood were describing.

I got no idea why, I did a full driver reinstall and reinstall earlier (Including driver fusion sweep and CCleaner scan) and even then when I turned off SBX Pro Studio surround it still stayed on. Oddly enough, the surround set to 10% sounds exactly like my soundcard did before the format with it turned off.

100% apologize for any grief this has caused.


----------



## djinferno806

Well then clearly something is wrong in your setup because those aren't the results you are supposed to get.

Really weird.

@devilangel

It depends on whether you want an amp for your headphones or need one. But you also get the benefit of higher quality DAC and cleaner overall sound.


----------



## benbenkr

I can never take anyone seriously who suggests to turn on any sort of virtual surround for music, at all.

Sorry ShamisOMally, what sounds good to you does not mean it is an actual correct fact.
I've been reading all your posts so far and you're conflicting yourselve over and over, also giving out wrong information. If you like what you hear and how you set it up, then share it, that's good.

But don't go and correct actual proven facts with yours when it is clearly confusing and downright misleading. Fair line there.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> I can never take anyone seriously who suggests to turn on any sort of virtual surround for music, at all.
> 
> Sorry ShamisOMally, what sounds good to you does not mean it is an actual correct fact.
> I've been reading all your posts so far and you're conflicting yourselve over and over, also giving out wrong information. If you like what you hear and how you set it up, then share it, that's good.
> 
> But don't go and correct actual proven facts with yours when it is clearly confusing and downright misleading. Fair line there.


Point out my contradictions

Right now we have two people in the thread supporting what I say, and djinferno806 supporting what he says


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Point out my contradictions
> 
> Right now we have two people in the thread supporting what I say, and djinferno806 supporting what he says


Hmm.

More like you two were 100% correct on two different points.

You were right in enabling 96KHz for increased crystallizer fidelity.

He was right in proper headphone setup for virtualized sound, and that with normal stereo sources (music) that SBX doesn't negatively affect the output.

'I' Agree with both and state that it seems that all SBX does for music is broaden the soundstage a bit, which can be very helpful with headphones.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSHollywood*
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> More like you two were 100% correct on two different points.
> 
> You were right in enabling 96KHz for increased crystallizer fidelity.
> 
> He was right in proper headphone setup for virtualized sound, and that with normal stereo sources (music) that SBX doesn't negatively affect the output.
> 
> 'I' Agree with both and state that it seems that all SBX does for music is broaden the soundstage a bit, which can be very helpful with headphones.


I'll repeat what he said again

---
Having SBX Pro off the sounds direction is more focus on one side to another and the other side of the speaker is completely mute out - aka not balance or smooth.

Having SBX Pro on the sounds ease out into a virtual space surround sound and less fatigue hearing. It feels like those sounds are happening inside your head instead of your outer part of your ears.

I believe why ShamisOMally is saying that is more pin point directional sounds for First Person Shooter. That is true because it is more focus.

For music or movie, its' better with SBX on.

If you look at the preset "Fatality" the Surround is push down to 20% or lower to bring more focus direction sounds in FPS games.

---

People make think SBX Pro studio surround turned on sounds better to them, or "More accurate" etc, to me it takes away a ton of accuracy in the 3D sound effect

With SBX Pro Studio on, it plays part of the rear left channel in the rear right channel when a sound in the left channel plays. This is, and if I have to repeat myself again for the Nth time I will flipping scream, simulates more natural hearing because IRL when you hear something on your left, the sound echo's about where you are and you also partly hear it in your right ear.

I however as somebody who games 90% of the time, find this effect distracting because I hear the sound in the rear left channel loudly, I am also hearing it partly in my rear right channel and its disorienting to me, I lose a great deal of directional sound with it on, with it off I can precisely pinpoint where in the virtual soundscape I can hear it from. I just got done with a 2 hour Planetside 2 game and I could tell where gunfire was coming around me from 360 degree's and I don't have SBX Pro Studio surround turned on AT ALL. Also to me personally turning it on washes out a lot of the sound.

I've come from 10+ years of PC gaming on 5.1 systems, and SBX Pro Studio Surround turned OFF best mimics that same sound feeling I get. And again, to me personally I don't think it turned on sounds better, some people say its warmer, I find it muffles a lot of the sound cause of the bleed through.

I find it also HILARIOUS that people for years and years have fought to have zero channel signal bleed through in sounds they are hearing, but now they actually WANT it just so sound is more "Natural"

EDIT PLEASE READ AUG 18th 2013: After a complete system reinstall to do some intel burn tests after installation of new hardware, when I turned off SBX Pro Studio surround, it was playing sounds 100% in stereo, and it was performing the same as djinferno806 and XSHollywood were describing.

I got no idea why, I did a full driver reinstall and reinstall earlier (Including driver fusion sweep and CCleaner scan) and even then when I turned off SBX Pro Studio surround it still stayed on. Oddly enough, the surround set to 10% sounds exactly like my soundcard did before the format with it turned off.

100% apologize for any grief this has caused.


----------



## kesawi

What would be the optimal in-game audio settings for BF3 with the Z?


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> I'll repeat what he said again
> 
> ---
> Having SBX Pro off the sounds direction is more focus on one side to another and the other side of the speaker is completely mute out - aka not balance or smooth.
> 
> Having SBX Pro on the sounds ease out into a virtual space surround sound and less fatigue hearing. It feels like those sounds are happening inside your head instead of your outer part of your ears.
> 
> I believe why ShamisOMally is saying that is more pin point directional sounds for First Person Shooter. That is true because it is more focus.
> 
> For music or movie, its' better with SBX on.
> 
> If you look at the preset "Fatality" the Surround is push down to 20% or lower to bring more focus direction sounds in FPS games.
> 
> ---
> 
> People make think SBX Pro studio surround turned on sounds better to them, or "More accurate" etc, to me it takes away a ton of accuracy in the 3D sound effect
> 
> With SBX Pro Studio on, it plays part of the rear left channel in the rear right channel when a sound in the left channel plays. This is, and if I have to repeat myself again for the Nth time I will flipping scream, simulates more natural hearing because IRL when you hear something on your left, the sound echo's about where you are and you also partly hear it in your right ear.
> 
> I however as somebody who games 90% of the time, find this effect distracting because I hear the sound in the rear left channel loudly, I am also hearing it partly in my rear right channel and its disorienting to me, I lose a great deal of directional sound with it on, with it off I can precisely pinpoint where in the virtual soundscape I can hear it from. I just got done with a 2 hour Planetside 2 game and I could tell where gunfire was coming around me from 360 degree's and I don't have SBX Pro Studio surround turned on AT ALL. Also to me personally turning it on washes out a lot of the sound.
> 
> I've come from 10+ years of PC gaming on 5.1 systems, and SBX Pro Studio Surround turned OFF best mimics that same sound feeling I get. And again, to me personally I don't think it turned on sounds better, some people say its warmer, I find it muffles a lot of the sound cause of the bleed through.
> 
> I find it also HILARIOUS that people for years and years have fought to have zero channel signal bleed through in sounds they are hearing, but now they actually WANT it just so sound is more "Natural"


I will give it a try. Straight stereo in windows, SBX all off... Will post my impressions to compare and contrast.


----------



## ShamisOMally

@XSHollywood

Set windows to 5.1 in control panel

Turn SBX Pro Studio Surround off

Set your speakers to headphones

Play a 3D sound game like TF2 etc

IF you set windows to stereo, it won't work, you need to set it to 5.1


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> @XSHollywood
> 
> Set windows to 5.1 in control panel
> 
> Turn SBX Pro Studio Surround off
> 
> Set your speakers to headphones
> 
> Play a 3D sound game like TF2 etc
> 
> IF you set windows to stereo, it won't work, you need to set it to 5.1


OK. Trying in Blacklight:Retribution now...


----------



## djinferno806

I am only going to say this one more time because it is getting pretty annoying.

You *CANNOT*, i repeat *CANNOT* get virtual surround sound field through headphones without ;

*A)* SBX surround or a similiar HRTF setting (DOLBY HEADPHONE, CMSS3D etc.)
*B)* If the game supports its own virtual surround sound setting without the use of SBX surround. OpenAL games or Directsound 3D games are the only ones that I know of that fall in this category. ie: DOOM 3, Prince of Persia WW, Splinter Cell CT, Borderlands 2, etc.

You are on a rant about what sounds better, however nobody is questioning this. Your sound preferences are your own. I hope you explore them and enjoy them, thats the best thing about PC gaming.

I have an issue with your misinformation about what SBX surround is what what it is not.

I am standing behind my guide because it is based on hard facts, not speculation or what sounds better.

You enjoy stereo sound that is awesome man, I applaud you. Nobody is arguing that it is better or worse.

Thanks, take care.


----------



## Kronvict




----------



## ShamisOMally

Cause I am fricken SICK of arguing with you djinferno806, I mean 100% past my limit sick of repeating myself

This is with The Surround option in SBX Pro Studio checked OFF. ITS ONE HUNDRED PERCENT OFF, COMPLETELY OFF, NOT ON AT ALL.

You can CLEARLY tell sounds playing in front and behind you, and I spend fourteen minutes ONLY reacting to sounds I hear, and turn to them EXACTLY each time

So I am done with the kids gloves, I am flat out calling you out. The 3D virtual surround sound effect over headphones if windows is set to 5.1 sound STILL FRICKING CLEARLY WORKS IF YOU UNCHECK THE SURROUND OPTION AND TURN IT OFF IN SBX PRO STUDIO CONTROL PANEL

If you CAN'T hear the 3D sound then I dunno what to do, I really don't, MY FREAKING EARS are telling me its working, I've been using surround sound audio setups for OVER FIFTEEN YEARS NOW, first 5.1 speaker setups for 7-8 years, and now headphones for the last 8-9 years, if you are unable to hear the 3D sound effect then I dunno what to tell you, I'm not freaking backing down over this because I CLEARLY CAN TELL THE DIRECTION THE SOUND IS COMING FROM. djriful even told you how it works, yet you STILL CLAIM OTHERWISE

Worst of all is some of my posts over the last 4-5 thread pages is a muddle of contradictions, when I should have stood behind what I knew was right, but instead I let you fricken bully me and even I started to believe maybe I was wrong.

I'm freaking TIRED of arguing, watch the damn video and watch me interact with the sound in the game, I can CLEARLY tell where everything is, and you can CLEARLY hear the 3D virtual surround still working even with SBX Studio Pro Surround option turned off.

Any more posts from you about this I'm just going to flat out ignore, I knew I was right, and I should have stuck to my guns on this whole matter, but any talking about THIS SINGULAR ISSUE is going to be ignored by me if you bring this up and say "You're wrong", and I'll play as many damn 3D surround sound games as you want to prove you wrong if that's what it bloody well takes.

You are WRONG about this, accept it. SBX Pro Studio Surround in CREATIVES OWN BLOODY DOCUMENTS states that turning on the option EXPANDS the soundstage, NOT disables the 3D virtual sound effect if its turned off, it EXPANDS THE SOUND STAGE, something djriful has been saying for over 4 thread pages now.

EDIT PLEASE READ AUG 18th 2013: After a complete system reinstall to do some intel burn tests after installation of new hardware, when I turned off SBX Pro Studio surround, it was playing sounds 100% in stereo, and it was performing the same as djinferno806 and XSHollywood were describing.

I got no idea why, I did a full driver reinstall and reinstall earlier (Including driver fusion sweep and CCleaner scan) and even then when I turned off SBX Pro Studio surround it still stayed on. Oddly enough, the surround set to 10% sounds exactly like my soundcard did before the format with it turned off.

100% apologize for any grief this has caused.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I am fricken SICK of arguing with you djinferno806, I mean 100% past my limit sick of repeating myself
> 
> This is with The Surround option in SBX Pro Studio checked OFF. ITS ONE HUNDRED PERCENT OFF, COMPLETELY OFF, NOT ON AT ALL.
> 
> You can CLEARLY tell sounds playing in front and behind you, and I spend fourteen minutes ONLY reacting to sounds I hear, and turn to them EXACTLY each time
> 
> So I am done with the kids gloves, I am flat out calling you out. The 3D virtual surround sound effect over headphones if windows is set to 5.1 sound STILL FRICKING CLEARLY WORKS IF YOU UNCHECK THE SURROUND OPTION AND TURN IT OFF IN SBX PRO STUDIO CONTROL PANEL
> 
> If you CAN'T hear the 3D sound then I dunno what to do, I really don't, MY FREAKING EARS are telling me its working, I've been using surround sound audio setups for OVER FIFTEEN YEARS NOW, first 5.1 speaker setups for 7-8 years, and now headphones for the last 8-9 years, if you are unable to hear the 3D sound effect then I dunno what to tell you, I'm not freaking backing down over this because I CLEARLY CAN TELL THE DIRECTION THE SOUND IS COMING FROM. djriful even told you how it works, yet you STILL CLAIM OTHERWISE
> 
> Worst of all is some of my posts over the last 4-5 thread pages is a muddle of contradictions, when I should have stood behind what I knew was right, but instead I let you fricken bully me and even I started to believe maybe I was wrong.
> 
> I'm freaking TIRED of arguing, watch the damn video and watch me interact with the sound in the game, I can CLEARLY tell where everything is, and you can CLEARLY hear the 3D virtual surround still working even with SBX Studio Pro Surround option turned off.
> 
> Any more posts from you about this I'm just going to flat out ignore, I knew I was right, and I should have stuck to my guns on this whole matter, but any talking about THIS SINGULAR ISSUE is going to be ignored by me if you bring this up and say "You're wrong", and I'll play as many damn 3D surround sound games as you want to prove you wrong if that's what it bloody well takes.
> 
> You are WRONG about this, accept it. SBX Pro Studio Surround in CREATIVES OWN BLOODY DOCUMENTS states that turning on the option EXPANDS the soundstage, NOT disables the 3D virtual sound effect if its turned off, it EXPANDS THE SOUND STAGE, something djriful has been saying for over 4 thread pages now.


So what you're really trying to say is.... it works?


----------



## ShamisOMally

@TheGovernment



;D

EDIT PLEASE READ AUG 18th 2013: After a complete system reinstall to do some intel burn tests after installation of new hardware, when I turned off SBX Pro Studio surround, it was playing sounds 100% in stereo, and it was performing the same as djinferno806 and XSHollywood were describing.

I got no idea why, I did a full driver reinstall and reinstall earlier (Including driver fusion sweep and CCleaner scan) and even then when I turned off SBX Pro Studio surround it still stayed on. Oddly enough, the surround set to 10% sounds exactly like my soundcard did before the format with it turned off.

100% apologize for any grief this has caused.


----------



## TheGovernment

beauty!


----------



## djinferno806

lol a properly virtualized surround field is not the same as just a downmixed 5.1 signal to stereo cans. It shouldnt be that hard to understand.

http://www.lynnepublishing.com/surround/www_lynnemusic_com_surround_test.wma

That test file will have easily distinguishable directions with SBX on. With SBX off the surround speakers sound the same as the left and right and the center just plays both speakers, doesnt sound in front. Just make sure windows is set to 5.1 speakers.

I will leave it up to people to test for themselves.


----------



## Robertdt

Any further thoughts on the sound differences between 24bit 48khz and 24bit 96khz? I still think I'm getting cleaner sound with the 96khz setting... but not clear why given some say it shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## djinferno806

scientifically it shouldnt and going on the windows sound stack resampling issues that have been brought up.

However some of the guys on here said that with crystalizer on, 96khz does make a difference. Maybe thats why?


----------



## XSHollywood

Ok. Test report:

Test #1

SoundBlaster Z retail
Headphone out
Windows 5.1 enabled
SBX Disabled
Blacklight: Retribution practice level (bots)

"Partial 3D positional sound was present. All sounds were loud and sharp. Even distant sounds, such as a grenade detonating over 100 yards away. Events directly in front were definitely on a virtual center channel, and to the left or right were partially represented. However, the major drawback was in fore/aft, front to rear sound. Sounds happening behind were generally muffled, with near zero directionality. There were no obvious differences between a grenade detonating 50 yards in front, as opposed to 50 yards behind. The other issue, as previously mentioned, was that ALL sounds were clear and sharp. Even ones far away, that should have been somewhat dampened by virtue of their distance."

Test #2

SoundBlaster Z retail
Headphone out
Windows 5.1 enabled
SBX Enabled 50% - 91%
Blacklight: Retribution practice level (bots)

"Full 3D positional sound present. Near field sounds were clear and sharp; while far sounds were muffled, occluded by virtue of their distance. Gunshots obvious front left, center, front right, rear right, rear left when pivoting 360 degrees in game. All sounds and various tests with grenades displayed directionality AND occlusion/muffling based on distance. Going from 50% to 91% only changed the strength of directionality, and occlusion distance. It seemed that sounds that SHOULD of been relatively loud and sharp, were muffled too soon on 91%: Example - Teammate with AK-47 about 20 yards away should still be loud and sharp. At 50% was very similar to closer distances, however at 91%, it seemed that the weapon was far too muffled for such a short distance."

It seems that SBX, beyond a certain setting (between 50-91%) over-exaggerates the effects of sound dissipation / dampening based on distance. However the fact that it creates a realistic and highly directional sound-field when enabled, and windows does not when disabled is beyond debate. Windows by itself, even when enabled to 5.1 for virtual surround does a very poor job of recreating fore/aft directionality to sound. SBX, in my opinion is extremely *realistic for gaming when set around the 50% mark.

*Based on personal experience as a United States Marine and small arms instructor


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I am only going to say this one more time because it is getting pretty annoying.
> 
> You *CANNOT*, i repeat *CANNOT* get virtual surround sound field through headphones without ;
> 
> *A)* SBX surround or a similiar HRTF setting (DOLBY HEADPHONE, CMSS3D etc.)
> *B)* If the game supports its own virtual surround sound setting without the use of SBX surround. OpenAL games or Directsound 3D games are the only ones that I know of that fall in this category. ie: DOOM 3, Prince of Persia WW, Splinter Cell CT, Borderlands 2, etc.
> 
> You are on a rant about what sounds better, however nobody is questioning this. Your sound preferences are your own. I hope you explore them and enjoy them, thats the best thing about PC gaming.
> 
> I have an issue with your misinformation about what SBX surround is what what it is not.
> 
> I am standing behind my guide because it is based on hard facts, not speculation or what sounds better.
> 
> You enjoy stereo sound that is awesome man, I applaud you. Nobody is arguing that it is better or worse.
> 
> Thanks, take care.


My findings validate your observations.


----------



## ShamisOMally

@XSHollywood

This makes no sense, either 3D directional sound is on, or its not

I dunno how you get a "Partially on", either 3D sound is working, or its not.


----------



## djinferno806

XSHollywood: Appreciate you putting the time into doing that test. Hopefully you had some fun doing so lol. I did find interesting your results on 50-90% surround setting, especially the fact that it seems to prematurely muffle some sounds. It makes sense and I guess now I have to spend some time in finding the sweet spot haha. Unless you think 50% is enough? Is the directionality at 50% enough you think to still get enough rear and side separation?

Anyway, your testing benefits the entire community so +1 rep to you man.

Also some better surround sound files are attached as well to test out SBX a little easier for some. Comes with 5.1 and 7.1 voice tests.

Taken from http://www.jensign.com/bdp95/7dot1voiced/. They are not my creation ofcourse lol.

7dot1voiced.zip 1734k .zip file


----------



## ShamisOMally

as a video example.

Here you go, SBX Pro Studio Surround Sound option, from Zero to One Hundred Percent.

This is how SBX Pro Studio surround option works with the Z series!!!

This is freaking EXACTLY how it works. The reason it gets more muffled the higher you go is cause its sacrificing 3D acuity to widen the sound stage. The more you make the directional sound wider, the more muffled that effect gets because its being stretched over a much greater directional spectrum.

This is EXACTLY how it works, 100% exactly. Creatives own documents on the feature support this, tons of people who have used this function report this.

Setting SBX Pro Studio Surround to off does -NOT DISABLE THE VIRTUAL 3D SOUND EFFECT-, it just makes the direction the sound is coming in an incredibly tight band. All of you guys saying it turns -OFF- should get their hearing checked. I used to be a professional gamer earning at times thousands a month in 3D games, my ears are exceptionally tuned to be able to hear sound direction when gaming, because I've been trained for it.

EDIT: 100% redacted, after a complete and entire OS reinstall and fresh drivers, my sound card performed the exact same as

My video here of me playing Planetside 2 



 you can see how in tune I am with 3D sound I am, the direction the sound is coming from, and my -TRAINED ABILITY- to be able to snap turn at top speed and stop on a near DIME dead center of where the sound came from, without even seeing the target. If the surround sound function was disabled entirely I would not be able to do this.

So to all of you saying it "Doesn't work" with it off, you either need your hearing checked, or you need training of your ears to be able to tell direction with as small but highly accurate soundstage with SBX Pro Studio turned off

EDIT PLEASE READ AUG 18th 2013: After a complete system reinstall to do some intel burn tests after installation of new hardware, when I turned off SBX Pro Studio surround, it was playing sounds 100% in stereo, and it was performing the same as djinferno806 and XSHollywood were describing.

I got no idea why, I did a full driver reinstall and reinstall earlier (Including driver fusion sweep and CCleaner scan) and even then when I turned off SBX Pro Studio surround it still stayed on. Oddly enough, the surround set to 10% sounds exactly like my soundcard did before the format with it turned off.

100% apologize for any grief this has caused.


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> @XSHollywood
> 
> This makes no sense, either 3D directional sound is on, or its not
> 
> I dunno how you get a "Partially on", either 3D sound is working, or its not.


Ok... I thought I was clear. This is my only clarification:

Without SBX, it's basically garbage. Stuff behind you sounds like it happened next to you. Directionality is jacked, borked, sucks, blows, is crap, etc.

The other major flaw is that native windows 5.1 doesn't occlude (muffle, tenuate, etc) sounds as they should. (In real life, and in games) An M-16 being fired next to you should have a short, loud crack. It shouldn't have that same short, loud bark from 50 meters away. Without SBX, in native windows it has the same crack at both far and short ranges, albeit at a slightly lower volume for longer range. It shouldn't sound like that.


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> url="/t/1337761/creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-series/610#ptype/61/id/1615165/[/img]
> 
> httpu.ba video example.
> 
> Here you go, SBo One Hundred Percent.
> 
> This is how SBX
> This is freaking EXAY how it works. The rea
> 
> *stuff*
> 
> son it gets more muffled the higher you go is cause its sacrificing 3D acuity to widen the sound stage. The more you make the directional sound wider, the more muffled that effect gets because its being str
> nd stop on a near DIME dead center of where the sound came from, without even seeing the target. If the surround sound function was disabled entirely I would not be able to do this.
> 
> So to all of you saying it "Doesn't work" with it off, you either need your hearing checked, or you need training of your earse able toe with SBX Pro Studio turned off


Cool story bro.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSHollywood*
> 
> Cool story bro.


Please don't troll, I don't want to have to report you for childish insulting posts.


----------



## djinferno806

Sorry to burst your bubble but insulting people by saying they should get their hearing checked is no better.

All i see is you taking a PR paragraph from their website on SBX techonologies that was worded to catch attention and explain to an everyday guy what it does and make that to fit your theory. This is not a tech note nor an in depth description of what the option does.

Your TF2 video clearly shows that sound from behind and in front of the turret is identical except a tiny but muffled when behind. And sound at the front left,side left and rear left are the exact same. There is no distinction between these. Same goes for the right.

And a video of PS2 with you 'reacting' to sounds doesnt really prove anything to be honest with you.

xshollywood did a pretty analytic test of it on and off and found exactly what I have and what others have(although others didnt go into as deep in detail).

You are the first person to come and state this theory that you can get surround sound without an HRTF algorithm. Which by definition is impossible.

I want to apologize to those reading this thread because Im sure you are getting tired of this back and forth. However I dont like the idea of misinformation being spread especially when new Z owners will come here and want help.


----------



## DBEAU

I can't believe it's not butter. I mean, it tastes like butter but it's not actually butter


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Please don't troll, I don't want to have to report you for childish insulting posts.


Hey man, I gave you props for the 96khz crystallizer fidelity boost. However you're the one telling people that they need to 'train' their ears. I'm telling you that with sbx off, all we're getting is positional stereo. I can tell when I'm hearing things behind me or not. What I feel you're mistaking for clarity and fidelity is the lack of attenuation at distance in games. However attenuation with distance IS how stuff sounds in the real world.

Now, as far as music with and without sbx, that's a wholly personal preference. And since when is giving someone a little crap 'trolling'? The internet needs a thicker skin. Edit. Forgot civility smiley...


----------



## djinferno806

lol cant forget that civility smile.


----------



## Kronvict

What settings would you guys recommend for gaming on a 2.1 speaker setup (Corsair SP2500) mainly for FPSs like BF3 and such? I Currently have a ZXR.


----------



## djinferno806

That depends on whether you want to play with virtual surround on or off.

Set the sound setting in game to Home Cinema and then turn on SBX surround and see if you like that.

Also try Headphone audio setting in game and then leave SBX off. A lot of people report that this is decent too.

Personally for best positional accuracy, I play with Home Cinema and SBX turned on to the default 67%.

Its all about personal preference man, not one option fits all.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> I used to be a professional gamer earning at times thousands a month in 3D games, my ears are exceptionally tuned to be able to hear sound direction when gaming, because I've been trained for it.


O rly?
You're suddenly a former professional gamer now? Why didn't you mention this before?
Oh because you're a "pro gamer" you get to tell people to check their ears? Really? Why aren't you earning millions in creating the next HRTF tech yet?

Man... I had enough of your posts. Regarding you as a know-it-all-wannabe from now on.


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> O rly?
> You're suddenly a former professional gamer now? Why didn't you mention this before?
> Oh because you're a "pro gamer" you get to tell people to check their ears? Really? Why aren't you earning millions in creating the next HRTF tech yet?
> 
> Man... I had enough of your posts. Regarding you as a know-it-all-wannabe from now on.


LOL.... Wow. Never saw what you quoted. That's good stuff there.


----------



## XSHollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> All of you guys saying it turns -OFF- should get their hearing checked. I used to be a professional gamer earning at times thousands a month in 3D games, my ears are exceptionally tuned to be able to hear sound direction when gaming, because I've been trained for it.


I'm a former active-duty Marine, who earned at times hundreds of dollars every couple weeks in the Corps. My ears are exceptionally shot, but I KNOW WHAT THE EFF WEAPONS SHOULD SOUND LIKE!

Because I trained, and was all up in it.

SBX sounds like the real thing and that's what matters.


----------



## ShamisOMally

So I picked up a Corsair H110 today and some 2133mhz Ripjaws and installed them, and because you should always start with a fresh windows install before running intel burn test I did a complete reinstall of the OS

After 4 hours of Intel burn test and everything was stable with the higher speed ram, I installed all my games, apps etc this late afternoon.

To my surprise, when I turned off SBX Pro Studio Surround, I was now hearing in 100% complete stereo

I got NO damn idea what is going on, before I reinstalled the drivers to check for errors and I got nothing, but when I did a complete system format and reinstall its now working as you described.

I'm 100% sorry. I tried a driver reinstall and it didn't fix a thing (Had a SB Z since its release) but installing the newest drivers on a 100% fresh system, the surround option is now working like you said it does.

So I spent a few hours testing sounds, I find myself that the 100% setting for that isn't 50%, its the default 67%. Any more and it sounds muffled, any less it sounds distant and tinny

Oddly enough it at 10% if what it sounded like before when I just switched it off entirely. Why I have no clue.

I'm 100% sorry for any grief this caused, I even did a driver reinstall and it didn't fix it, only after a complete format did it make a proper difference.

My apologies.


----------



## XSHollywood

Awesome to hear. Wonder what was going on with your install?!? But regardless, you've got integrity, not to admit you were wrong (because you weren't) but to admit that a fresh install and setup made it's behavior like ours, and now we know what was causing all the fuss.









Now. If only Creative puts a few more options in the next release...


----------



## djinferno806

Glad to hear you got it working correctly.

I had a feeling something wasn't right when the audio test files were playing over the wrong directions for you.

Have fun with your newly discovered setup bro.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSHollywood*
> 
> Awesome to hear. Wonder what was going on with your install?!? But regardless, you've got integrity, not to admit you were wrong (because you weren't) but to admit that a fresh install and setup made it's behavior like ours, and now we know what was causing all the fuss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now. If only Creative puts a few more options in the next release...


Not the first time I've had a completely borked driver install, just this time I had no clue it was borked even after multiple driver uninstall, sweeps with CCleaner and Driver Fusion


----------



## Robertdt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> scientifically it shouldnt and going on the windows sound stack resampling issues that have been brought up.
> 
> However some of the guys on here said that with crystalizer on, 96khz does make a difference. Maybe thats why?


Hmm... I'm not using Crystalizer though when I do the comparisons. I'll try again but I do think that I get a cleaner, more detailed sound from the 96khz setting with Crystalizer not turned on. Would be interesting to know if this is in fact the case and why if so.


----------



## drnilly007

Got it all fixed nvrmind.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> Hmm... I'm not using Crystalizer though when I do the comparisons. I'll try again but I do think that I get a cleaner, more detailed sound from the 96khz setting with Crystalizer not turned on. Would be interesting to know if this is in fact the case and why if so.


I don't know what to tell you man. Up converting to a higher frequency requires the use of interpolation which by definition will introduce some artifacts and distortion. You will get no increase in audio fidelity because it was not recorded at that frequency either. It could be you are experiencing a placebo effect. That's really the only thing I can think of. But by no means should you not use it if you like it. I am just trying to justify using facts why it wouldn't.

Same goes for 16 bit to 24 bit. The windows audio stack just pads 0's until it gets to 24 bit.


----------



## EarlZ

I seem to be facing some 'positional' audio issues with the onboard creative sound on my Z87 Sniper M5, I noticed that even youtube clips are played in a virtualized 5.1 and some of them will really sound bad like a reverb or some sorts, I have the SBX surround disabled if that matters and it has the same issue with games or anything audio related for that matter a fix I found was to uncheck center speakers then recheck it again and the reverb effect is gone. I wonder if the Z series also has this issue? My older Creative X-Fi extreme music does not have this issue. So this fix will persist until I either reboot the PC or switch to headphones mode.


----------



## djinferno806

Sounds primarily like a driver issue. Try cleaning up driver and reinstalling? If you have then maybe a fresh os install might help.

If you select 2.0 speakers in windows audio panel, does it still do this? Try unselecting the allow exclusive control option too.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Sounds primarily like a driver issue. Try cleaning up driver and reinstalling? If you have then maybe a fresh os install might help.
> 
> If you select 2.0 speakers in windows audio panel, does it still do this? Try unselecting the allow exclusive control option too.


No, when selecting 2.0 its purely 2.0. I cannot afford to format, not yet and probably not every until something really breaks.. I'll also try reinstalling the drive and unselecting exclusive control.


----------



## Robertdt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I don't know what to tell you man. Up converting to a higher frequency requires the use of interpolation which by definition will introduce some artifacts and distortion. You will get no increase in audio fidelity because it was not recorded at that frequency either. It could be you are experiencing a placebo effect. That's really the only thing I can think of. But by no means should you not use it if you like it. I am just trying to justify using facts why it wouldn't.
> 
> Same goes for 16 bit to 24 bit. The windows audio stack just pads 0's until it gets to 24 bit.


Well, the quality factor could be placebo, but one thing I'm fairly certain of is that going from 48khz to 96khz actually makes the sound slightly louder... I realize you're not a Creative Labs rep who is going to know every detail about how their cards work


----------



## djinferno806

And nowhere do I claim to be. I just know how the windows audio stack behaves when I comes to resampling. Microsoft could have made it so the windows stack changes its frequency to match the source but then they couldn't account for multiple programs that call on the windows mixer... I guess we can't have our cake and eat it too lol.

In terms of the volume change, that's completely plausible. I noticed the same on my end too.


----------



## Axaion

Now creative just needs to fix it so it dosent revert to 5.1 on sleep/reboot when using the headphone port, 5.1 is just too much in your head for me, almost like mono.

Oh, and yes ive reinstalled windows a few times and it persists


----------



## djinferno806

I'm starting to suspect that its not a "bug" but actually on purpose.

I'm trying to find the logic behind needing to keep the windows sound panel on 2.0 instead. Here is what I'm thinking. If you have 5.1 but only send a 2.0 signal then only 2 speakers play. Now for headphone output if a 2.0 source gets played then you are only hearing the original 2.0 mix. Have there been people getting 2.0 source up converted to a "stereo surround" through headphones?

Otherwise where is the benefit in keeping your windows sound panel at 2.0?

I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Axaion

Well, for me binaural dosent work for **** when its not on stereo, also the detail drops a bit imo, in LoL theres a slight sound after the normal buy sound, its only there on stereo for me, when i use 5.1 as per default creative settings, its gone, which leads me to belive, it throws **** out it shouldent.

Seems to me that it messes with something..
I also dont see the point in a headhpone setting being 5.1 when there is not one good 5.1 headphone out there, theyre all stereo, Anyhow, try playing a binaural audio clip.. like.. i dont know youtube virtual barber shop, it wont work on anything but stereo, so it messes with the signal somewhere, i wouldent care if it didnt mess with a signal, as in play 2.0 as 2.0, 5.1 as 5.1, but it seems like it tries to play 2.0 as 5.1 or add some sort of dumb processing to it, id really like if there was an option to opt-out of such a 'feature' - I get the need for it with speakers, but its a headphone port lol


----------



## Yahar

Guys, if I go to control panel - sound - playback - select speakers (ZxR) - properties - advanced, and I untick "Enable Audio Enhancements", does that mean SBX Surround won't work?


----------



## Gaupz

With the ZxR can I install it into one of the slots that a graphics card would go into?


----------



## djinferno806

I went ahead and did some testing with windows at 5.1 and 2.0. I listened to virtual barbershop a bunch of times and I could hear the binaural effect just as effectively each time. I did the same with music and listened to some flacs and I couldn't hear a difference.

So to me this is still inconclusive. Maybe if we had some more actual high quality binaural recordings. Barbershop is running at 128 kbps so its ridiculously compressed. If I can't hear a difference then to me the setting doesn't really matter. But for you it might make a difference.

When I had the stx, there was a software bug which made all 2.0 sounds up converted to a stereo surround and sounded really weird. It was later fixed in the uni drivers though. I can't say I hear that same issue here though.

I really wish we had more detailed description of the cards behaviour....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaupz*
> 
> With the ZxR can I install it into one of the slots that a graphics card would go into?


Yes sir you can. It just won't use the extra pins in the 16x slot. But you shouldn't have an issue. However remember you will be sharing bandwidth with your GPU as they run off the same controller. Well the lanes are split that way anyway. However I don't think you'd see a difference in fps since the zxr probably uses such little bandwidth.

EDIT: sorry I should have mentioned that with LGA 2011, the PCI lanes don't have to share bandwidth I believe. Either way it won't make a difference in performance but I hate giving misinformation regardless.


----------



## Gaupz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Yes sir you can. It just won't use the extra pins in the 16x slot. But you shouldn't have an issue. However remember you will be sharing bandwidth with your GPU as they run off the same controller. Well the lanes are split that way anyway. However I don't think you'd see a difference in fps since the zxr probably uses such little bandwidth.


Okay cool, I have a free slot right above the GPU, just wanted to know about my options. I'll be ordering the ZxR sometime this week!


----------



## benbenkr

Well, for those who really wanna test binaural sound effects using real world elements, I suggest testing with the The Interrogation Chamber -




I personally suggest downloading the mp3/wav files instead and play it through Foobar (or any player of your choice) with all DSP disabled.
Then adjust and enable any sort of DSPs to your liking.

Wav file: http://www18.zippyshare.com/v/42398242/file.html
MP3 file: http://www18.zippyshare.com/v/13113568/file.html

Much better than the virtual barber shop IMO. Oh and one last thing, close your eyes.


----------



## djinferno806

Nice find man! that was pretty awesome actually. Way better than virtual barbershop.

Once again I couldn't tell a difference with windows set to 5.1 or 2.0 to be honest. But hey that might just be me.


----------



## djriful

That not a true multi-channel audio which is why your SBX Surround can't manipulate the changes. The audio from that youtube is already 3D processed when recorded in 2 channels.


----------



## djinferno806

Djriful I'm not sure I'd your referring to my post but I wasn't trying sbx surround at all. I've been testing the stereo effect with windows panel at both 5.1 setting and 2.0 with sbx off.

I'm using a binaural recording to try to notice a difference.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Djriful I'm not sure I'd your referring to my post but I wasn't trying sbx surround at all. I've been testing the stereo effect with windows panel at both 5.1 setting and 2.0 with sbx off.
> 
> I'm using a binaural recording to try to notice a difference.


Sorry, I was a bit out of the loop. I thought you guys are still going on with the SBX thing.


----------



## djinferno806

Lol no we're on to the next bit of controversy.


----------



## wajero2006

Hello to everyone. I've just bought Creative Soundblaster ZXR and Sennheiser HD558 headphones. I'm curious what mode should i choose - 32/300 Ohm or 600 Ohm ? If i choose 600, will it have any impact on sound quality or not ?


----------



## djinferno806

No it will just be louder. And your run the chance of blowing the driver if you ever turn the volume up past its max power handle.


----------



## Axaion

Yeah, binarual dosent work at all when using 5.1 on the headphone port, or line-out. The barber shop where he goes left and right at around 2:15, it just sounds like its in the middle behind you, where as with stereo selected, its left and right.

I do not have SBX enabled, since i think it sounds horrible, and in any case that just makes it worse.

In any case, this leads me to belive that the drivers are up-sampling the 2.0 source to 5.1 even if it means itll mess it up so bad that it breaks the entire point of it being binaural, i dont even want to know what id miss out on in games because of this.

Is no one else noticing this?, Binaural does not work at all with 5.1 on either line out or headphone out, i have no idea how youre not hearing the massive difference -.-

Maybe its drivers?, im on the newest beta's SBZ_CD_L13_1_00_22 Windows 7 x64


----------



## djinferno806

The driver pack im using is *SBZxR_CD_LD_1_00_22.exe* for my ZXR. I dont know if its the beta since it doesn't say but its the latest on the website for sure.

In my creative panel it says version 2.04.13.

I tried that scene again where he goes behind you and snaps his fingers and Its the same with 5.1 or 2.0. There is a clear definite portrayel of binaural as in actually sitting there and hearing it.

I am also curious as to whether others are experiencing this problem. Would definitely seem like its the same bug as in the ASUS' STX driver.


----------



## EarlZ

How violet/scary is that audio for a warning to be placed there?


----------



## djinferno806

Well its kind of disturbing because they kill a guy on your left with a saw/drill and you can hear everything even the flesh being cut. Definitely didn't expect that.


----------



## wajero2006

Thx djinferno806! Do you have preferred settings for listening music ?

a) Stereo or 5.1 in windows settings ?
b) SBX on (if on then what settings) or off ?
c) any EQ settings for specific genre ?


----------



## wajero2006

By the way i didn't notice any difference in SQ when using headphone jack (card) and ACM module. But maybe my ears are not that sensitive to small changes lol (they are quite sensitive to hear difference going from onboard audio on Gigabyte Z87X UD4H mobo though)


----------



## fredkht

Currently I'm using Beyerdynamics DT 880 Premium 250ohm on my Creative ZXR headphone amp. Feel that there's a lack of bass from this headphone. Treble is more than sufficient. Any bros here can advise me which setting can i tweak to increase the bass? Or anyone with the same headphone as me, can share with me their custom EQ setting on ZXR control panel to increase the bass? Appreciate your help.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredkht*
> 
> Currently I'm using Beyerdynamics DT 880 Premium 250ohm on my Creative ZXR headphone amp. Feel that there's a lack of bass from this headphone. Treble is more than sufficient. Any bros here can advise me which setting can i tweak to increase the bass? Or anyone with the same headphone as me, can share with me their custom EQ setting on ZXR control panel to increase the bass? Appreciate your help.


----------



## Axaion

Ah, youre on the ZxR, i jut have the regular Z, but for me theres definatly something amiss, ive even reinstalled windows 1½ weeks ago

edit; he dosent go behind you there, hes saying where your left and right ears are, so it should sound like its from the left and right side 100%, not behind, unless were talking about a different time in the clip


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wajero2006*
> 
> Thx djinferno806! Do you have preferred settings for listening music ?
> 
> a) Stereo or 5.1 in windows settings ?
> b) SBX on (if on then what settings) or off ?
> c) any EQ settings for specific genre ?


a) 5.1 since I game a lot and don't notice a change in stereo content.
b)off, I can't justify virtual surround for music. I want to hear songs as they are recorded.
c) I don't use eq as my DT 770's are pretty balanced. Once again I want to hear it as of was recorded. Personal preference of mine of course.

@Axaion

Ya I meant in between the ear snaps and walks behind you. The ear snaps are always in the right or left. And the whisper at the end is extremely beside your left ear.


----------



## watsaname

Can you link the barbershop video you are watching, people might be looking at different ones. You could also try rolling back your drivers. You say that you are on SBZ_CD_L13_1_00_22, is that the same as version 2.04.10? I am using the 2.04.10 and when I watch the barbershop video it sounds "correct". When you say the sound is just the middle are you referring to the clippers and electric razor? I am listening to it with 5.1 set in windows and all the effects off.


----------



## Axaion

@ watsaname





 thats the one im listening to.

My panel says the same version as yours, 2.04.10
Ive had this issue since the first drivers back from januray, only once did it not reset to 5.1 constantly, but ive not been able to reproduce this.
When i say it sounds like its in the middle, almost mono, its where he snaps his fingers "left and right ear are" and the clippers, and the electric razor aswell, those are the ones where its easiest to hear that theres just something very wrong.

@general and djinferno
Which parts are people installing with the drivers?, everything, extras, speaker placement and so on?, I only installed the main driver and control panel, because.. well the rest is just bloatware really.

@djinferno
That is just weird, but youre in the ZxR, maybe theres a difference? there really shouldent be except for the sound quality itself, but something like this shouldent be any different


----------



## djinferno806

I installed the driver as default it didn't let me chose what parts if I remember correctly.

Its totally possible that the z's driver is borking the binaural sound with 5.1. The zxr and z use different drivers. To be hones it still doesn't make sense. Lets say the z is upsampling to 5.1 or "surround stereo" then you should still hear a left and right when he snaps his fingers. There is no logical reason for you hearing it mono. Man that's weird. The drivers must really do a number on the cards ability to play back stereo with 5.1.


----------



## Axaion

Its not entirely mono, just extremely close
edit here; and its not my card, since it plays just fine and awesome when set to stereo, so it has to be a driver issue


----------



## cipp

I just bought the Sound Blaster Z (OEM) when it was on sale for 59.99. Since it has arrived I've had two issues..

*1.* When I started up Final Fantasy: A Realm Reborn my audio went really whacky. Everyone sounded absolutely terrible in Skype and they could barely hear me. All audio was very distorted. I decided to swap to speakers to see if it was my headphones and there was this very, very loud "screeching" sound coming from it. I swapped back to headphones and almost had a heart attack as the screeching started coming out of them as well haha. I had to restart to get my audio back to normal.. it hasn't happened since and I sincerely hope it doesn't again









*2.* I installed the sound card and a day later I decided to swap out a hard drive. I powered the PC off, pulled the drive, and started back up and Windows (8) was seeing my SBZ card as a "Recon3d" card. The SBZ control panel kept complaining about unplugged input jacks and a disabled device.. but the device wasn't disabled and my speakers and headphones were plugged in. I played around with it for about an hour then decided to swap it into another PCI-E slot. This fixed the issue. What an irritating experience.. the slot it was in works perfectly fine. I'm not sure what was going on there =/

Other than those two issues the card has been great to my DT 770 Pro's


----------



## djriful

SBX cards doesn't like PCI-E 16x slots.


----------



## watsaname

@ Axaion

I checked out that video and it seemed messed up to me as well. I think it was just that video though. 



 It might just be me, but the sound in my linked video seems more "correct".


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey guys, I got a Soundblaster Z a couple weeks ago, worked fine until last night. Now the sound cuts out after a varying amount of seconds. It seems to be between 10 and 30 seconds after sounds start, in a game or video, and then it just goes silent. My wireless headphones that are USB controlled work fine for hours with no problem.

Anyone have this issue?


----------



## watsaname

You are using USB headphones? USB headsets bypass sound cards both on-board and discrete so it might be the headset that is messing up. Now if that USB headset is back up for your real headphones, I would say try and re-install drivers and if that doesn't work to reseat the sound card.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watsaname*
> 
> You are using USB headphones? USB headsets bypass sound cards both on-board and discrete so it might be the headset that is messing up. Now if that USB headset is back up for your real headphones, I would say try and re-install drivers and if that doesn't work to reseat the sound card.


Why would the headset be messing up if its the one that works properly? I've tried reseating the card already, and re-installing the drivers didn't do anything. That was the first one I tried. I'm not sure the card is dead, because the sound cut off is really sudden, like I hit the mute key, but I can get it to come back by reloading whatever program it was (like chrome for videos).


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watsaname*
> 
> @ Axaion
> 
> I checked out that video and it seemed messed up to me as well. I think it was just that video though.
> 
> 
> 
> It might just be me, but the sound in my linked video seems more "correct".


That one has the same effect as the one i linked =\

there is next to no seperation on the left and right ear where he snaps his fingers, they both sound like theyre behind you and very slightly left and right, the second i set it to stereo, its perfect.

This also screws up music in the same way.


----------



## watsaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Why would the headset be messing up if its the one that works properly? I've tried reseating the card already, and re-installing the drivers didn't do anything. That was the first one I tried. I'm not sure the card is dead, because the sound cut off is really sudden, like I hit the mute key, but I can get it to come back by reloading whatever program it was (like chrome for videos).


Wait, is the USB headset the one that is cutting out? Or is the usb headset some sort of back up pair of cans you have? Have you tried using a different computer and seeing if the problem persisted? You could try turning on/off on-board audio in your motherboard BIOS.


----------



## djinferno806

I think what *scorpion49* is trying to say is his USB headset is the only one that works. Makes sense since it uses its own drivers and bypasses the Z.

It sounds like the card itself is defective. I would RMA it.

*@Axaion*

I was thinking, if you know how to browse the registry, try to look for the creative settings for the Z. I have a suspicion that there is a registry entry that resets the windows sound panel to 5.1 on reboot apart from other things. Delete that and youre golden.

If you cant find that then maybe just get the list of programs that run on startup and disable the creative control panel from booting up, that may cease the windows control panel from resetting. The only problem is then you dont have control over sbx options.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I think what *scorpion49* is trying to say is his USB headset is the only one that works. Makes sense since it uses its own drivers and bypasses the Z.
> 
> It sounds like the card itself is defective. I would RMA it.
> 
> *@Axaion*
> 
> I was thinking, if you know how to browse the registry, try to look for the creative settings for the Z. I have a suspicion that there is a registry entry that resets the windows sound panel to 5.1 on reboot apart from other things. Delete that and youre golden.
> 
> If you cant find that then maybe just get the list of programs that run on startup and disable the creative control panel from booting up, that may cease the windows control panel from resetting. The only problem is then you dont have control over sbx options.


Never thought of that, ill give it a look, i edit the registry fairly often (windows default is horrible, gotta tweak everything)

Control panel was disabled on boot up from the first time i installed the card, was the first thing i did, i see no need for the control panel to be launched when i use it maybe.. once a year

edit; just checked hkey current user, local machine, current config - none of them indicare in the "Creative Tech" folder that it sets the speakers to anything on bootup, and control panel on bootup is disabled

Defective by design?, lol.


----------



## djinferno806

I certainly hope not lol. I wish we would hear from others who own the z if this happens to them too. I'll ask over in the head fi forums if anyone there is experiencing this issue.


----------



## Axaion

Sure, maybe someone had the issue and got it fixed somehow


----------



## Mausiae

Hi guys,

I have a problem with the way *OpenAL* rendering is done. When playing Open AL native or through Wrapper SBX is turned off which is of course the way it should be. The problem is that there seems to be a *panning problem* with the way the software Open AL renderer is handling everything. Something like a stereo effect when pannning, turning 360° etc.

Is that related to the 5.1 setting in the windows panel? How is your experience with OpenAL games like Gears of War, Mirror's Edge, Stalker?


----------



## djinferno806

I always leave windows in 5.1 and my experience in openal has been fantastic. I can't speak for the other games you listed but in STALKER the 3d sound is awesome. Everything is precise and clear. I am getting full virtual surround instead of stereo.

Other openal games like Jedi outcast, penumbra run just the same too no issues.

So what your saying is your not getting virtual surround then?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Nice find man! that was pretty awesome actually. Way better than virtual barbershop.
> 
> Once again I couldn't tell a difference with windows set to 5.1 or 2.0 to be honest. But hey that might just be me.


No problem. I usually use this test to scare the crap out of people who still says virtual surround has no accuracy at all.









Anyways, I too couldn't tell the difference between 5.1 and standard 2.0
Also, setting 5.1 on both my SBZ and my older XFi XtremeMusic worked with the binaureal effect that the clip has.

I do know that Creative drivers used to be quite screwy with the way it handles virtual surround... so I'm not really sure at this point for those who can't get SBX working in 5.1.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I think what *scorpion49* is trying to say is his USB headset is the only one that works. Makes sense since it uses its own drivers and bypasses the Z.
> 
> It sounds like the card itself is defective. I would RMA it.
> 
> *@Axaion*
> 
> I was thinking, if you know how to browse the registry, try to look for the creative settings for the Z. I have a suspicion that there is a registry entry that resets the windows sound panel to 5.1 on reboot apart from other things. Delete that and youre golden.
> 
> If you cant find that then maybe just get the list of programs that run on startup and disable the creative control panel from booting up, that may cease the windows control panel from resetting. The only problem is then you dont have control over sbx options.


Yes, this is what I'm saying. But it seems more like a software or driver issue. For example. I can load a youtube video in chrome and it will shut off the sound after a few seconds, but if I close chrome and re-open it sound is back for another few seconds. The other thing that happens is the subwoofer for my speakers with hum or buzz in patterns sometimes, similar to what happens if you put a cell phone near a small speaker.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watsaname*
> 
> Wait, is the USB headset the one that is cutting out? Or is the usb headset some sort of back up pair of cans you have? Have you tried using a different computer and seeing if the problem persisted? You could try turning on/off on-board audio in your motherboard BIOS.


USB headphones are wireless headset for gaming so I don't disturb my neighbors. They work perfectly. I don't have another computer at this point that I can try the sound card in, and the onboard has been disabled for some time.


----------



## Mausiae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I always leave windows in 5.1 and my experience in openal has been fantastic. I can't speak for the other games you listed but in STALKER the 3d sound is awesome. Everything is precise and clear. I am getting full virtual surround instead of stereo.
> 
> Other openal games like Jedi outcast, penumbra run just the same too no issues.
> 
> So what your saying is your not getting virtual surround then?


No, I am getting it but the panning is not smooth. Non-OpenAL games are smooth using SBX.

OpenAL Games are not. Let's say I have a small campfire before me and I stand before it and turn 360°. It's not smooth, it's nearly as with gaming in stereo where with the emphasis of total left and right, just not totally like stereo.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mausiae*
> 
> No, I am getting it but the panning is not smooth. Non-OpenAL games are smooth using SBX.
> 
> OpenAL Games are not. Let's say I have a small campfire before me and I stand before it and turn 360°. It's not smooth, it's nearly as with gaming in stereo where with the emphasis of total left and right, just not totally like stereo.


I think I get what you mean. I had a similar issue with FEAR on my XFi XtremeMusic until I re-installed my drivers and used the PAX modified drivers.

It might also be an issue with your OpenAL settings because as far as I remember (been a while since I last played a game which doesn't use pre-baked surround effects), there are certain registries that you need to edit for things to work right.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mausiae*
> 
> No, I am getting it but the panning is not smooth. Non-OpenAL games are smooth using SBX.
> 
> OpenAL Games are not. Let's say I have a small campfire before me and I stand before it and turn 360°. It's not smooth, it's nearly as with gaming in stereo where with the emphasis of total left and right, just not totally like stereo.


I know what you mean now.

The HRTF used by these games running openAL was never as smooth in terms of surround but it was always more accurate. I had the same feeling you did however i think thats because SBX spoiled me by creating such a wide surround field and making it more realistic the way it reaches your ears. However OpenAl still allows you to hear everything in front or behind, are you having problems with that?

P.S. I dont notice a difference in OpenAl performance/quality compared to my old x fi. It seems to be working the way it should.

How about directsound games using alchemy? Is the openAL in those working ok for you?


----------



## homestyle

I'm using the mic in the audio control module, but the mic volume and mic boost keep changing depending on how loudly i talk.

How do I just set a level and leave it?


----------



## djinferno806

I found this info on the older xfi cards relevant to our discussions on 5.1 or 2.0 in windows control panel.
*

"CMSS-3D Surround: When the Creative Control Panel is set to 4/4.1, 5.1, 6.1, or 7.1 speakers, this setting will upmix stereo sources to multiple channels. Note that both CMSS-3DSurround and CMSS-3DVirtual can be enabled when using 4/4.1 speakers. As above hardware-accelerated 3D audio will be translated to the number of channels specified."
*

So back then enabling 5.1 in windows still would not upmix stereo sound UNLESS cmss3d surround mode was enabled. Seems logical that the same happens now with the z and sbx. Difference is sbx just puts 2 channels in a virtual space.

Some food for thought maybe?


----------



## sugiik

yeap with creative's
just need to set what your real output...
2.0 2.1 /stereo 4.1 or 5.1

and for upmix/sorround just on/off cmss /sbx

not like other soundcard need to manually select the source 2ch 6ch etc..


----------



## wajero2006

By the way there is a Dolby Surround option in VLC Media player and also "Surround for headphones" (Tools ->Settings->Audio). Does anyone know how these options interact with SBX in terms of priority ? Do you really need to turn it on if SBX is on ? As for me i didn't hear much difference (if any) but i didn't test it thoroughly.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> yeap with creative's
> just need to set what your real output...
> 2.0 2.1 /stereo 4.1 or 5.1
> 
> and for upmix/sorround just on/off cmss /sbx
> 
> not like other soundcard need to manually select the source 2ch 6ch etc..


Thats what im thinking basically. Some of the guys on here might have the same bug that affected the ASUS soundcard drivers where it would upmix 2 channels to 5.1 accidentally. It was later fixed by the guy who created the unified drivers from C-media generic drivers. Id like to say that the same could happen here but its hard to tell. On one hand there are user created x-fi drivers so that gives us hope but at the same time, Creative uses their own proprietary audio processor which means drivers are closed source.

Quite a pity since its been shown time and time again that user drivers are vastly superior to creative's lazy driver team releases.


----------



## Axaion

Ah, PAX makes some drivers, but theyre just Equalizers and nothing more really, i tried them, and they just add bass, lol

could the people with the regular Z/Zx post their driver versions and if they have the issue or not?, Also Operating sytem and which PCI-e port its in (if its a x1, x4, x8 or x16 port, it might not matter but lets have a look)

mine is in a x8 port and windows audio is at 20% media player about 20% aswell

Newest version on site used, and W7 x64


----------



## djinferno806

Axaion, have you tried an x1/x4 slot instead. A lot of issues people had over at head fi with the card was fixed when they switched to these slots.

It seems the slots controlled by the PCH run less buggy. The ones run by the CPU are hit and miss.


----------



## Axaion

Only issue ive seen with the slots are the volume issues, i dont see how it would only mess up 5.1 and not stereo when using the slot its in, surely it should mess both up equally









edit here; sorry mine is in the x4 slot, not x8, lol.


----------



## djinferno806

Lol you'd think so but then again I'm no software engineer so I wouldn't put anything past it.

Sorry couldn't be more help.


----------



## Axaion

Ill give it a shot later


----------



## Axaion

Alright, just switched to the x1 port (was in x4 before, at the bottom of my mobo), aaaaand there is no difference at all, it still be effed up capt'n only difference is now the card gets warmed up by my gfx card =\

Oh well, back to waiting for people with and without the issue to post driver into which card and operating system i guess, lol


----------



## djinferno806

Fudge, that blows man. Sorry it didn't help. I guess using an older driver is out of the question?


----------



## Axaion

Well, no, problem is ive tried all the drivers since i bought it (around januray) and its been like this the whole time, ive just had it on line-out because i was too lazy to try and fix it, but those damn clicks or pops it gets when you boot up cant be good for my headphones, also, it kinda sucks to buy a card with a headphone amp, and that specific port is entirely useless because it manages to screw with something as simple as stereo audio









Would really help if people that actually had a Z or Zx and dont have the issue could post their specific driver version, so i dont have to reinstall a gazillion times


----------



## djinferno806

Well I know this isn't helpful but when I had the z I had all revisions of driver and didn't have this issue. Maybe this will help narrow down a hardware/os issue?


----------



## pac08

I don't seem to be having the issues Axaion is so far. Using the latest drivers on Win 7 ultimate and have my Z installed on a pcie x16 slot (only supports up to x4 speed ). My only issue with the card is that if my pc has been on for more than 7-8 hours, sounds start to come out a little distorted and i have to reboot.


----------



## Axaion

that is just plain weird, did yours come with the gold caps or the standard caps?, mine came with the gold ones before they cheaped out :\


----------



## djinferno806

Ya I had gold caps on mine too.


----------



## Mausiae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I know what you mean now.
> 
> The HRTF used by these games running openAL was never as smooth in terms of surround but it was always more accurate. I had the same feeling you did however i think thats because SBX spoiled me by creating such a wide surround field and making it more realistic the way it reaches your ears. However OpenAl still allows you to hear everything in front or behind, are you having problems with that?
> 
> P.S. I dont notice a difference in OpenAl performance/quality compared to my old x fi. It seems to be working the way it should.
> 
> How about directsound games using alchemy? Is the openAL in those working ok for you?


Yes, that's what I mean. Was it always that way? Check out these videos that I found. Props to the uploader. Pay attention to the helicopter.





 against


----------



## ShamisOMally

Small discovery when playing around with the equalizer today

I turned off the equalizer to do some pre-audial tuning, and I noticed when I jumped into Planetside 2 that the positioning of surround option was way, way, way stronger with it off, almost hypnotically pulling me towards the sound direction

I really don't know what it is, but I tried it in lots of other games, same deal, for some reason with equalizer off I get a ton more directional ability

Whats funny is now the surround sound soundscape % makes a even bigger difference, with the equalizer on before, having it at 20% gave me the best directional pull, while 67% sounded the most natural, but with EQ off 67% makes the sound really open like listening to it in a hollow box, and 20% feels more natural, not to mention a lot more directional pull

EDIT: Deleted videos, I found sound testing is all over the place with Equalizer

I'm using Sony MDR-V700 DJ's right now, which have terrible low/high end response, which turning on the equalizer would most undoubtedly make them muddy as **** with it on, vs good headphones


----------



## djinferno806

@Mausiae

I think it always was, to be honest. But its been so long now Im not a 100% sure. When it comes to 5.1 mix though, I prefer SBX over CMSS3D. But in openAL and DS3D, CMSS3D really shines.

In the two videos, the direction is pretty much as accurate in both. The difference I see is CMS3D one has tons more treble in it. The panning in both is the same 2 for the helicopter that I can tell.

@Shamis

Did you increase the low frequencies when you had EQ on? That would definitely hinder directionality as I have found. The same reason most "gaming professional" headphones tend to be light on bass since your soundstage suffers with too much low end.

Also the video I watched, I found it harder to hear things in front or behind but things to the side were pretty decent. If I could describe it, it sounded almost like stereo but with a hint of surround. I wish i could explain better. Same for the turret in TF2, it was harder to hear the difference of behind or in front or even LS, RS, LR, RR. Regardless all these videos of Planetside and mirrors edge make we want to go play them now haha.

*EDIT:*

Heres a question I was thinking of.

So with the X-fi cards, in order for HRTF to work, youd have to enable CMSS3d right? Thats as far as I could remember.

Now with the Z/ZXR you dont have to enable anything, in fact SBX surround even switches off, so whats mixing the HRTF signal and sending it to the card? Is creative's software openAL doing it for us with the Z/ZXR?


----------



## ShamisOMally

@djinferno806

I never use openAL with TF2 or any source games, I find it kinda messed up the sound to me, like I used snd_legacy_surround 0 or whatever it is to disable in windows, to me openAL introduces a lot of static, though for WoW it made it sound a lot better, so go fig

And unfortunately the problem with recording X-Fi/SB-Z/Dolby surround is that the recorded audio is always less directional than the live samples. I got no clue why/how this happens but the SB-Z is outputting at 96Khz, and the recorded sample is at 48Khz and at something like 192Kbit for LAME, which is for lame exceptionally high and bleeding into audiophile territory for LAME codec, plus its converted into 192ACM afterwards for the video, and I found I HAVE to convert it to ACM, cause youtube's ACM conversion is just flat out ass if I upload a straight MP3

If I could find a ACM recordable codec I would use it, but I'm doing the best I can with the tools I can. If you want I can do another test and upload the straight MP3's somewhere for you

P.S. Also remember the SB-Z has no OpenAL hardware, its all through software emulation, I dunno if it would sound better than the X-Fi even if it sounds exceptionally better for everything else, or the OpenAL emulation would damage the sound too much


----------



## Axaion

Shamis, if its not too much of a bother, could you list which driver version youre on, os, and possibly headphones?, does yours have gold caps aswell?


----------



## ShamisOMally

On current most updated drivers, SBZ_CD_L13_1_00_22

Using Sony MDR V700DJ's, Windows 7 X64 SP1

Sound Blaster Z has gold caps (I know, odd, I double checked even)


----------



## Axaion

Well then, im just stumped, we both have the gold caps version, and were on the same driver version and windows, I do have Sennheiser HD598's but didnt have this issue with my old Xonar DX with them..

Thanks man, i guess ill try to reinstall windows for the 9th time this month tomorrow


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Well then, im just stumped, we both have the gold caps version, and were on the same driver version and windows, I do have Sennheiser HD598's but didnt have this issue with my old Xonar DX with them..
> 
> Thanks man, i guess ill try to reinstall windows for the 9th time this month tomorrow


If its working for you I don't think you need to do a reinstall, just a reinstall sorted out my driver gremlins

Your HD 598's should destroy my Sony's for most of the low and mid range, so confused

What was the issue you were having?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> If its working for you I don't think you need to do a reinstall, just a reinstall sorted out my driver gremlins
> 
> Your HD 598's should destroy my Sony's for most of the low and mid range, so confused
> 
> What was the issue you were having?


when having 5.1 selected in windows with the headphone port or line-out, it upmixes stereo to 5.1 then down to stereo again, making sound that should be right and left be almost mono behind me, specially noticeable in the barber shop binaural clip that was posted a few pages back, where he snaps his fingers where "heres where your left and right ears are", when he does that in 5.1 it sounds like its behind me with almost no distinction at all - its perfect in stereo however, lol.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Is windows set to 5.1 sound?


----------



## Axaion

When i have the issue, yes.

And when using the headphone port, on every reboot or sleep, it resets to 5.1 again, because creative is dumb like that


----------



## ShamisOMally

So, you don't want 5.1 sound? That's the issue?


----------



## djinferno806

No he doesn't want 2.0 to be upmixed into a surround stereo mix. Which is what his card is doing. Ours don't seem to do this. Weird bug.


----------



## Axaion

what djinferno said, i want the only logical thing. 2.0 to be left alone, and 5.1 to be downmixed to 2.0, since hey, headphones on a ... Headphone port, even the Xonar DX did this properly, and we all know how good the drivers are for the Xonar cards -.-

I couldent care less for people with speakers, they use the line-out and other ports, but a headphone port, should be optimized for .. i dont know.. maybe something as weird as headphones lol


----------



## djinferno806

Axaion what about the pax z drivers? Just came across them in the creative forums.

http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=699830


----------



## Axaion

Already tried them, think i mentioned that a few pages back, all they do is add MOAR BASS, lol.


----------



## djinferno806

My bad I don't remember reading that. I didn't even know they were out.

It seems people aren't very happy with them in general lol.


----------



## Axaion

Yes well, people tend to react less kindly when people promise fixes and stuff, and all you get is a pre equalized repack


----------



## furyn9

We should make this thread , Official Club


----------



## djinferno806

Sounds like a decent idea *furyn9*.

It pretty much is an owners club thread now anyway.

Well that and the reason why *Axaion* is probably losing his mind and all his hair


----------



## Axaion

I wouldent be as annoyed if it didnt reset to 5.1 every. single. reboot/sleep. though, stereo is fine and everything, but its damn annoying having to switch it back all the time lol


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys,

Need a new soundcard for the new headphones I am going to purchase. Looking at the Berry's or some other 600ohm headset.

Do I need the Zx or Zxr? I have 3 titans and am not sure 2 more cards will fit


----------



## djriful

You can fit that card sandswitch.


----------



## ChaosAD

Do you think the SB Z is an upgrade over my xfi titanium fatality pro? I ll never use headphones. Only my aktimate speakers, for gaming and flacs.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Do you think the SB Z is an upgrade over my xfi titanium fatality pro? I ll never use headphones. Only my aktimate speakers, for gaming and flacs.


Both in sound quality and driver support/stability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Need a new soundcard for the new headphones I am going to purchase. Looking at the Berry's or some other 600ohm headset.
> 
> Do I need the Zx or Zxr? I have 3 titans and am not sure 2 more cards will fit


The ZXR will be needed 100% if you are using 600 ohm headphones. And dont worry it only has 1 actual PCIe card, the daughterboard is just a module that happens to fit into a PCIe bracket. This can go anywhere or not even be used.


----------



## Purpelendire

Hey all.

I'm doing a new build for BF4, and until last night was all set with my newly delivered Xonar Phoebus. Man, was I ever wrong.







EMI noise on mic input, little to no surround support, GX3.0 sucks, etc. The list goes on, and I can honestly say that it didn't sound THAT much better than my little SoundBlaster Audigy SE. I'll be returning it to Amazon Warehouse shortly and will never buy from ASUS again.

So, on to what brings me here. I'm torn between the Z and the ZxR, even though I probably won't be using the ACM. I use the back ports exclusively. The Burr-Brown amp and swappable op-amps are what interest me the most with the ZxR, but I'm having a little trouble justifying the ~$190 price tag over the Z.

From reading through the thread, I get a lot of mixed opinions. Some say the ZxR doesn't have a sound that is any different from the Z, while a few people claim it's a lot less sharp, or this, or that.

My uses are primarily gaming, as I'm in the competitive BF3 scene right now and will be moving to the BF4 scene upon launch. I also listen to a lot of EDM and watch movies. Speakers are a meh 2.1 setup I don't remember the brand of (cheap), while my headphones are Audio-Technica ATH-AD700's paired with a Zalman Zm-Mic1.

Pinpoint accuracy is a must for me. I like to mess around with settings a lot, so I'll be alternating between stereo output in BF3 and the 5.1 channel output until I determine which is most beneficial.

TL;DR: I play BF3(soon BF4) and want the best possible pinpoint accuracy while paired with ATH-AD700's. Z or ZxR?

Thanks in advance, looking forward to reading the replies.


----------



## ShamisOMally

You don't need the ZxR if you're just using ATH-AD700's, they don't require that much power to drive, and don't have the frequency response anyways to out muscle a SB Z

If you're dead dead dead set on sound quality you would ditch the AD's for something better anyways, but for what you have the Sound Blaster Z is the best


----------



## Purpelendire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> You don't need the ZxR if you're just using ATH-AD700's, they don't require that much power to drive, and don't have the frequency response anyways to out muscle a SB Z
> 
> If you're dead dead dead set on sound quality you would ditch the AD's for something better anyways, but for what you have the Sound Blaster Z is the best


Awesome, that's what I needed to know. Thanks.


----------



## dpoverlord

I went in for the Zxr and the AKG K702 Anniversary edition


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purpelendire*
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> I'm doing a new build for BF4, and until last night was all set with my newly delivered Xonar Phoebus. Man, was I ever wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMI noise on mic input, little to no surround support, GX3.0 sucks, etc. The list goes on, and I can honestly say that it didn't sound THAT much better than my little SoundBlaster Audigy SE. I'll be returning it to Amazon Warehouse shortly and will never buy from ASUS again.
> 
> So, on to what brings me here. I'm torn between the Z and the ZxR, even though I probably won't be using the ACM. I use the back ports exclusively. The Burr-Brown amp and swappable op-amps are what interest me the most with the ZxR, but I'm having a little trouble justifying the ~$190 price tag over the Z.
> 
> From reading through the thread, I get a lot of mixed opinions. Some say the ZxR doesn't have a sound that is any different from the Z, while a few people claim it's a lot less sharp, or this, or that.
> 
> My uses are primarily gaming, as I'm in the competitive BF3 scene right now and will be moving to the BF4 scene upon launch. I also listen to a lot of EDM and watch movies. Speakers are a meh 2.1 setup I don't remember the brand of (cheap), while my headphones are Audio-Technica ATH-AD700's paired with a Zalman Zm-Mic1.
> 
> Pinpoint accuracy is a must for me. I like to mess around with settings a lot, so I'll be alternating between stereo output in BF3 and the 5.1 channel output until I determine which is most beneficial.
> 
> TL;DR: I play BF3(soon BF4) and want the best possible pinpoint accuracy while paired with ATH-AD700's. Z or ZxR?
> 
> Thanks in advance, looking forward to reading the replies.


Lol anyone who says theirs no difference between the z and zxr is full of it. Or their headphones are really subpar. There is a huge difference in clarity. Especially the headphone port which seems to not be as good as the line outs on the z.

But Shamis is right. If you upgrade to a higher set of headphones then it would justify itself more. It too depends on whether you want to upgrade your headphones in the future. Then you would be set if you bought it now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I went in for the Zxr and the AKG K702 Anniversary edition


Thats gorgeous pair of headphones for sure not even mentioning the specs. If i didnt hate open back headphones, this would probably be in my ZXR right now. How are you finding the pair so far in terms of sound quality?

P.S. DAT BLUE RING!


----------



## AlanK

Hi guys

Joined up after reading through 10's of pages on here about this range of soundcards and just picked up a ZX to pair with my SR125 headphones and Soundstick II 2.1 speakers.

Not had much chance to really get to know it other than setting Windows to 5.1 (all speakers selected) and 96Khz. SBZ has the latest drivers update (that took hours to download for some reason!) and default settings.

Problem is when listening to anything with heavy bass track there is a electic static noise through the speakers. This is not the bass too high as I can actually turn the volume on the speakers right down so all you can hear is a faint music track and then the crackle on each bass thump (artic monkeys)

Turn off SBX and it disappears. Tried turning of Bass and making sure equalizer if flat but same issue, always there as long as SBX is enabled.

Any ideas?

Also is there any reason not to plug headphones and speakers into the ACM at the same time. When I unplug the speakers I get crackles and pops so need to turn them off under the desk first. Hoping I can just turn the volume down on speakers themselves and plug headphones in at the same time. Noticed when I do this the volume of the speakers drops dramatically (no apparent effect on headphones when doing the same the other way round)


----------



## djinferno806

The headphone port is amped so maybe your speakers aren't exactly getting along in that regard. Perhaps an impedance mismatch is causing the artifacts. Plug the speakers into the line out ports.

Were the speakers fine with your onboard sound.


----------



## AlanK

Spakers were fine before this and it happens on either the ACM, direct or front ports.

Not noticed anything through headphones at same time and the stacic crackly is always about the same (i.e. it is xdb loud whether you can hear the music or not)


----------



## EarlZ

Going back to my previous question about my Creative Recon 3D ( onboard from the G1 Sniper M5 ) I've already reinstalled the driver and with the use of driver cleaner and I still get forced 5.1 on youtube making it sound like its on reverb or something, unticking and reticking all of the optional speakers under its control panel fixes the issue until the next reboot, does the SB Z suffer from the same Issue?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlanK*
> 
> Spakers were fine before this and it happens on either the ACM, direct or front ports.
> 
> Not noticed anything through headphones at same time and the stacic crackly is always about the same (i.e. it is xdb loud whether you can hear the music or not)


If its not happening with your headphones then it seems it is your speakers. Perhaps the issue was always there but it is now more pronounced with the Z.

Other then that try reinstalling drivers or your OS, a lot of problems in this thread were alleviated with fresh OS install.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Going back to my previous question about my Creative Recon 3D ( onboard from the G1 Sniper M5 ) I've already reinstalled the driver and with the use of driver cleaner and I still get forced 5.1 on youtube making it sound like its on reverb or something, unticking and reticking all of the optional speakers under its control panel fixes the issue until the next reboot, does the SB Z suffer from the same Issue?


Sounds like THX tru studio pro surround is on. Have you tried turning it off in the THX panel?

I cant say anyone here has had this problem specifically.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlanK*
> 
> Spakers were fine before this and it happens on either the ACM, direct or front ports.
> 
> Not noticed anything through headphones at same time and the stacic crackly is always about the same (i.e. it is xdb loud whether you can hear the music or not)
> 
> 
> 
> If its not happening with your headphones then it seems it is your speakers. Perhaps the issue was always there but it is now more pronounced with the Z.
> 
> Other then that try reinstalling drivers or your OS, a lot of problems in this thread were alleviated with fresh OS install.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Going back to my previous question about my Creative Recon 3D ( onboard from the G1 Sniper M5 ) I've already reinstalled the driver and with the use of driver cleaner and I still get forced 5.1 on youtube making it sound like its on reverb or something, unticking and reticking all of the optional speakers under its control panel fixes the issue until the next reboot, does the SB Z suffer from the same Issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like THX tru studio pro surround is on. Have you tried turning it off in the THX panel?
> 
> I cant say anyone here has had this problem specifically.
Click to expand...

Yes it is on but only with Crystalizer.


----------



## AlanK

I will try drivers again tonight along with another set of speakers. OS is not long installed as its a fairly new PC build so will put that as a last resort.

However I doubt its the speakers as they are just reproducing a signal that is comming from somewhere thats out of place with the rest of signal. If it was sound being distorted at a given volume or in line with the rest of the audio being heard then yes I would think the speakers are at fault. But given you can almost mute the sound completely and still get the same level of audible crackle and only at certain points of the track suggests its something else comming through from the card.

I will have to double check the headphones as I may just not have noticed it as focused on speakers when I found this problem but guess anothe set of speakers will also help confirm.


----------



## AlanK

Yeah - Dont plug speakers into headphone socket would be the moral of that story!

Have to use software switch now to go between headphones and speakers but in a way it also solves my problem of unplugging the speakers/turning the volume off.

Must be the preamp putting out too much power for the speakers that was causing the noise to be force through even with the volume off.


----------



## AlanK

since I have ballsed up installtion so far

For 2.1 speakers should I set to stereo in Pro Studio or 5.1 and unslect all the other speakers except subwoofer? I assume I should not select Full range since I have the sub?

Ps
Also noticed by having sub selected the Bass option is disabled under SBX


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlanK*
> 
> since I have ballsed up installtion so far
> 
> For 2.1 speakers should I set to stereo in Pro Studio or 5.1 and unslect all the other speakers except subwoofer? I assume I should not select Full range since I have the sub?
> J
> Ps
> Also noticed by having sub selected the Bass option is disabled under SBX


2.1 as a both speaker connect to the subwoofer and then one cable came out, or each speaker has his own cable?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Thats gorgeous pair of headphones for sure not even mentioning the specs. If i didnt hate open back headphones, this would probably be in my ZXR right now. How are you finding the pair so far in terms of sound quality?
> 
> P.S. DAT BLUE RING!


They should be here with the Soundcard thursday, I am pumped!


----------



## Axaion

just reinstalled the SBZ_CD_LD_1_00_16 drivers.. nope not fixed, i wonder if its doable to make a script on startup that sets the windows speakers to stereo every reboot


----------



## AlanK

Harmon Kardon - Usual 2 speakers and sub set up, 1 cable from PC to the sub and speakers are connect to that.


----------



## pokerapar88

PRON


----------



## Axaion

**** it, back to line-out, ill send creative the bill if the card blows my HD598's


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlanK*
> 
> Harmon Kardon - Usual 2 speakers and sub set up, 1 cable from PC to the sub and speakers are connect to that.


In that case set up to stereo , the only way you can control the bass via software is if you connect the sub direct to the center/ sub channel , and the speaker to the L/R channel


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlanK*
> 
> Yeah - Dont plug speakers into headphone socket would be the moral of that story!
> 
> Have to use software switch now to go between headphones and speakers but in a way it also solves my problem of unplugging the speakers/turning the volume off.
> 
> Must be the preamp putting out too much power for the speakers that was causing the noise to be force through even with the volume off.


Lol The first thing I mentioned was you shouldnt use headphone out and use line out instead. I figured its the impedance problem mostly.


----------



## Purpelendire

I actually recently got my AD700's, so I'll just go with the Z. Until now I've been playing on... wait for it.... a SoundBlaster Audigy SE and a Creative Fatal1ty (yes, the cheap one) headset. So yeah. Moving from sub-par to par, at least. The AD700's were a tried-and-true option for soundstage accuracy, with the bonus of being pretty cheap and easy to drive. I would spring for the ZxR if I wasn't over my target budget already.







That upgrade itch hit me hard this year.

Anyways, thanks for the help. I'll be returning my Xonar and ordering the Z sometime this week.


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlanK*
> 
> Harmon Kardon - Usual 2 speakers and sub set up, 1 cable from PC to the sub and speakers are connect to that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> In that case set up to stereo , the only way you can control the bass via software is if you connect the sub direct to the center/ sub channel , and the speaker to the L/R channel


this, it's stereo 2.0 , not true 2.1(wich required active subwoofer directly plugged to soundcard)
some media player software recommend yo to set at 2.0 like k-lite if i'm not wrong

at windows control panel best to set it at stereo/let sbx take control, set it to sorround for emulate,then in some games will detect it as 5.1/sorround
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purpelendire*
> 
> I actually recently got my AD700's, so I'll just go with the Z. Until now I've been playing on... wait for it.... a SoundBlaster Audigy SE and a Creative Fatal1ty (yes, the cheap one) headset. So yeah. Moving from sub-par to par, at least. The AD700's were a tried-and-true option for soundstage accuracy, with the bonus of being pretty cheap and easy to drive. I would spring for the ZxR if I wasn't over my target budget already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That upgrade itch hit me hard this year.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the help. I'll be returning my Xonar and ordering the Z sometime this week.


nice move for z series ^^


----------



## AlanK

Thought the idea was to set it to 5.1 in windows and tell it what speakers you had so that Soundblaster software would emulate 5.1? Or is that just for headphones?

In assuming there is no way to set up keyboard shortcut to flip between headphones and speakers in the SB software?


----------



## djinferno806

Alank

Leave windows at 5.1 it will revert back on startup anyway so there's no point changing to anything else. This will allow it to virtualize 5.1 surround in headphones AND speakers. Just leave your creative control panel in 2.0 speakers mode not 5.1. 2 channel audio won't be affected, or rather it should not anyway unless u suffer from the upmix bug.

No there's no keyboard shortcut unless u are handy with scripts in windows.


----------



## AlanK

Cheers, hadnt realise it would change back anyway so 5.1 it is.

Q If I tell it I dont have the othe speakers will this also change back or should I still do this to say I only have L & R speakers?

I also tried the full range speaker option and it seemed to add somthing to the sound on the music I was listening to, but I was under the impression very few speakers were full range so this should not be selected.

Now to add something to the mix - anyone tried the new Razer Surround software on these cards and compared it to SBX?


----------



## AlanK

ps- tried heatsink on LEDs but ended up having to tape the damn things up - they are stupid bright!!


----------



## djinferno806

No because like the other guy mentioned, you don't have a true 2.1 setup. Your sub probably detects its own crossover so just leave the full range checked and let your speaker system do the filtering. Just go with stereo, you'll be fine.

I tried the Razer and its garbage. The overall effect is decent although not as good as sbx. The main issue I haveis it dropped the sound quality by a huge amount. Things seemed more muffled and clarity of sounds previously were thrown out the window. Also had a hard time distinguishing front and back sometimes. I have a strong feeling the driver resamples the sound but with a lower resolution in order to save CPU cycles. Unlike a sound card where virtual surround gets done on the spu this is done by your CPU. They probably do this as well to not incur severe latency. You are piggy backing off 2 drivers after the windows mixer that's a lot of delay.

Its an OK piece of software especially for people still using mb audio or other hardware that doesn't support surround like external DAC or amp but if the sound quality suffers then I don't know...


----------



## AlanK

Cheers, saves me bothering with trying to install it then.

Will try that somewhat interesting audio clip posted earlier again to see if any improvement. Tried with onboard sound previously and certainly got Stereo but everything sounded like it was behind me most of the time.


----------



## Purpelendire

About the keyboard shortcut AlanK mentioned:

One thing I do is I create a shortcut to the Windows Audio Control Panel by going into Control Panel > Sound and simply dragging the link for "Manage audio devices" onto the desktop. Then I right click > properties and set a keyboard shortcut for that, personally I like Ctrl + Shift + A. Then all I need to do in order to switch between speakers and headphones is Ctrl+Shirt+A, select the output, and click Set Default.


----------



## apav

Got the ZXR a couple weeks ago, it's been great. Although I've noticed a problem I wasn't having with the ZX.

When I switch between headphones and speakers in the control panel, I can hear a very audible clicking sound coming from the back of the sound card. Is this normal?

Also this is just a driver issue (other people have it), but I just wanted to ask if there is a fix for this yet. When you start Windows, and the startup sound cuts in halfway and sounds all scratchy. Anyone else have this?

Thanks!


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purpelendire*
> 
> About the keyboard shortcut AlanK mentioned:
> 
> One thing I do is I create a shortcut to the Windows Audio Control Panel by going into Control Panel > Sound and simply dragging the link for "Manage audio devices" onto the desktop. Then I right click > properties and set a keyboard shortcut for that, personally I like Ctrl + Shift + A. Then all I need to do in order to switch between speakers and headphones is Ctrl+Shirt+A, select the output, and click Set Default.


He meant inside the sound blaster panel. Not the windows control panel.

You should look up vista audio changer. Its what I use to do what u do except this program changes your audio device in one shortcut press. Even gives u an overlay on your screen to show what was selected. Give it a try. I love it.
*
@apav

The click is the relay switch in the card. Perfectly normal. Used to switch between headphone and line out paths. High end audio equipment and av receivers have the same thing. Especially when sharing one DAC it needs to switch input to or from the buffers(I forget which).

My sound cuts out too at windows start, I figure its just the control panel initializing and sound gets interrupted for a few seconds. Latency spikes as the kernel and drivers boot up too so ur sound get cracked up. Nothing to worry about.*

On another note, just bought arma 3 and let me tell you the recorded audio samples are stupid high quality. The audio engine has huge promise however still needs fine tuning for distance. Positioning with the zxr and sbx is amazing. I can hear where everything is coming from. Only issue is knowing how far the object is difficult due to the occlusion bugs.

Definitely one of those games that makes use of my zxr. Along with bf3, borderlands 2(openal enabled) and skyrim(HQ audio mods).


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> Got the ZXR a couple weeks ago, it's been great. Although I've noticed a problem I wasn't having with the ZX.
> 
> When I switch between headphones and speakers in the control panel, I can hear a very audible clicking sound coming from the back of the sound card. Is this normal?
> 
> Also this is just a driver issue (other people have it), but I just wanted to ask if there is a fix for this yet. When you start Windows, and the startup sound cuts in halfway and sounds all scratchy. Anyone else have this?
> 
> Thanks!


That click noise is normal . NO worries


----------



## wendigo4700

Seems like my Auzentech Forte 7.1 is about to die, after 1½ years of service.

Would the Creative ZXR be an worthy replacement?

Think I read somewhere, that people have some heat issues with the Z series, or static noise?


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> He meant inside the sound blaster panel. Not the windows control panel.
> 
> You should look up vista audio changer. Its what I use to do what u do except this program changes your audio device in one shortcut press. Even gives u an overlay on your screen to show what was selected. Give it a try. I love it.
> *
> @apav
> 
> The click is the relay switch in the card. Perfectly normal. Used to switch between headphone and line out paths. High end audio equipment and av receivers have the same thing. Especially when sharing one DAC it needs to switch input to or from the buffers(I forget which).
> 
> My sound cuts out too at windows start, I figure its just the control panel initializing and sound gets interrupted for a few seconds. Latency spikes as the kernel and drivers boot up too so ur sound get cracked up. Nothing to worry about.*
> 
> On another note, just bought arma 3 and let me tell you the recorded audio samples are stupid high quality. The audio engine has huge promise however still needs fine tuning for distance. Positioning with the zxr and sbx is amazing. I can hear where everything is coming from. Only issue is knowing how far the object is difficult due to the occlusion bugs.
> 
> Definitely one of those games that makes use of my zxr. Along with bf3, borderlands 2(openal enabled) and skyrim(HQ audio mods).


Thanks for letting me know. I never heard it on the ZX so I guess the ZX isn't high end enough to have it?

You got me curious. I've heard the term Openal a lot when reading about these sound cards, but I still don't fully understand. Will all games sound better on these sound cards if Openal is eanabled? And you use it together with SBX? So with Borderlands 2, I have to tweak some .ini settings to change it from Xaudio 2 to Openal and that's it?

I want to hear this difference you've mentioned for myself.







Thanks!


----------



## djinferno806

OpenAl doesnt require the use of SBX surround as it creates its own HRTF signal or "3D sound space" in the game. Its superior because it doesnt use prebaked directions or speaker positioning instead calculates where you are in 3D space relative to the sounds and where their path lies. Creative's vendor OpenAl was able to utilize EAX for extra effects like occlusion and reverb depending on surfaces. There is also a general use software openAL that resides in your windows folder and is supposed to provide universal software support for games that use the api. Thats as far as I know anyway. Usually the openal file included with the game folder is the one that takes point during gameplay but sometimes they have been known to cause conflicts. The good thing about openAl is that it allows you to chose what instance of the api you want to use in game(well it should but some you have to fiddle in the config). Whether it be vendor openAl(creatives implementation), Rapture3D or generic software openAl. This is what I have taken from all these years of using it but if someone wants to correct me please, its such a grey area since creative pretty much owns the rights to its development after 1.1 I believe.

Ya Borderlands 2 just search for the directions on google you should find it. Then next time you boot it up you'll notice A LOT better positioning. SBX should turn itself off too as the creative panel knows you loaded up openAL.

Something interesting I came across, Dishonored uses a completely custom sound engine. Not xlaudio, fmod,wwise nothing. A pretty rare occurrence in today's games market. Only other game that does that is bf3. Too bad they didn't include openal support. I love this game.
*EDIT:* Nevermind, It uses Wwise. Got too excited there lol.


----------



## Gaupz

just got my zxr and I noticed that it makes quite a loud clicking noise when I swap what type of headphones I use, 7.1 5.1, headphones ect also on shutdown of pc. is this normal?


----------



## djinferno806

This was answered just 4 posts ago lol. Yes its normal.


----------



## Gaupz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> This was answered just 4 posts ago lol. Yes its normal.


Haha now that I'm on my PC I can see that, thanks.


----------



## ole12

Looking forward to receive mine ZxR.
Upgrading from TiHD, mainly cause of software output switch.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## djinferno806

Awesome bud! You'll really enjoy it.

P.s. nexus 4 ftw


----------



## Mausiae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Something interesting I came across, Dishonored uses a completely custom sound engine. Not xlaudio, fmod,wwise nothing. A pretty rare occurrence in today's games market. Only other game that does that is bf3. Too bad they didn't include openal support. I love this game.


Dishonored uses WWise, it's listed in the credits, at Knife of Dunwall for instance. It's also listed on Mobygames. The good part about Dishonored is that the designer implemented differentiation of height.


----------



## djinferno806

Right you are. I initially had read that some guys went through the config files and found no actual evidence of a any sound engine previously mentioned. The sound engine used was labeled as something completely new. But it is listed under wwise's wiki entry that Dishonored uses it.

Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Hello. I just picked up Sennheiser HD 518 Headphones and Creative Sound Blaster Z SBX PCIE Gaming Sound Card with Beamforming Microphone SB1500. I was curious if there was anything I need to do besides plug and play with this setup to get the best performance. I use them only for playing games (mostly BF3) and I do use the MIC.

Thanks!


----------



## zerowalker

I get a buzzing noise from my ZxR in my headphones, you know the EMI you can get from doing certain stuff. For example, zooming into a picture in Picure Viewer, then moving it around, that causes probably the highest EMI sound.

But i don´t get how i can get it. ZxR should have good EMI protection and all thats stuff.

Is it something wrong with my card, or is it my MB? (P7P55D-E Pro)


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerowalker*
> 
> I get a buzzing noise from my ZxR in my headphones, you know the EMI you can get from doing certain stuff. For example, zooming into a picture in Picure Viewer, then moving it around, that causes probably the highest EMI sound.
> 
> But i don´t get how i can get it. ZxR should have good EMI protection and all thats stuff.
> 
> Is it something wrong with my card, or is it my MB? (P7P55D-E Pro)


is it plugged into ACM or directly backpanel ?
is the driver clean installed ?


----------



## zerowalker

ACM? guess that´s the thign you got with it. But no, i got it directly linked from RCA Stereo to a Amplifier (Have tried directly to the HeadPhone jacket as well, the Amplifier doesn´t make the sound, it can just increase it if i increase the volume).

The driver are clean, and that shouldn´t matter right?
As driver shouldn´t be able to mess with EMI?


----------



## OffLimit

Just got a ZxR, upgrade from an onboard sound card ...

Using it with logitech z906 playing planetside 2, and honestly i cant tell the difference from the onboard sound card ...

Is i'm doing something wrong here ?

Honestly this is my first time buying dedicated sound card ...

Please help, anybody ?


----------



## zerowalker

Okay i solved it. No idea how though, but i played around with the MB, so perhaps there was som screws or something that made some electric current go whack, but now i only here a hiss if i turn the volume up on the amplfier (i mean really high up), so dead quiet!


----------



## sugiik

yeap around that maybe...shielding screw not really tight maybe, or jack connector a little loose...


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OffLimit*
> 
> Just got a ZxR, upgrade from an onboard sound card ...
> 
> Using it with logitech z906 playing planetside 2, and honestly i cant tell the difference from the onboard sound card ...
> 
> Is i'm doing something wrong here ?
> 
> Honestly this is my first time buying dedicated sound card ...
> 
> Please help, anybody ?


A lot of people say there is no audible difference due to using entry level speakers. You might wanna give crystalizer a try ?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OffLimit*
> 
> Just got a ZxR, upgrade from an onboard sound card ...
> 
> Using it with logitech z906 playing planetside 2, and honestly i cant tell the difference from the onboard sound card ...
> 
> Is i'm doing something wrong here ?
> 
> Honestly this is my first time buying dedicated sound card ...
> 
> Please help, anybody ?


The Z906 is indeed the very definition of entry-level speakers. The speakers do not qualify as audiophile speakers, not even close.
With quality headphones the difference is easy to tell (ZxR is partly designed for high-end headphones).

The Logitech speakers are focused on bass, and soundcard is the last thing you buy to improve bass quality on speakers...
The optical (digital audio) input will give the same sound quality as the ZxR, and optical bypasses all the high-tech components of the ZxR.


----------



## Hawkeye360

Hey guys,

I bought the Creative ZxR recently and returned it because it seemed unable to power my Sennheiser PC 350 Special Edition headset correctly. I had the volume at maximum and the volume was rather low and the sound lacked impact and overall the sound quality and volume were lackluster. I have a pair of Shure SRH 840s and they sounded fantastic but they are 32 Ohms whereas the PC 350 is 150 Ohms. I even put the gain setting to 600 Ohms to see if that made a difference and it didn't, the volume and sound remained disappointing. All of this was experienced while connected directly to the sound card.

I had the Asus STX before this and it powered the PC 350 just fine, same with the Shure 840s. Changing the gain settings on the STX produced noticeable differences. I'm just wondering if anyone experienced this with higher impedance headphones/headsets while using the ZxR or other Z series sound cards.

Maybe I got a bad sound card?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Did you plug the headphones to the headphone jack (the 1/4")? Because the line-out (the 2xRCA) doesn't have any hp-amp and doesn't work well with headphones.

The PC350 is not that hard to drive, and if the amplifier settings didn't give any difference to sound you most likely plugged the headphones to the wrong jack or the card was broken from the start.


----------



## djinferno806

My zxr was able to power my old PC 350 just fine and I had to set my volume at 30% or it would blow my eardrums out.

Infact same goes for the z before I upgraded. Perhaps your card was defective or bad driver install.


----------



## Hawkeye360

I had the PC 350 plugged into the 1/4" jack (the headphone jack) on the sound card. I guess I got a defective card or something else happened.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawkeye360*
> 
> I had the PC 350 plugged into the 1/4" jack (the headphone jack) on the sound card. I guess I got a defective card or something else happened.


can you test you PC 350 in another device just to be sure the headphones are not defective since it work fine with you Shure SRH 840s


----------



## MrUnderpants

Hi all, first of all, thanks for creating such a useful and informative thread! I have learned a lot by reading it, but there are still somethings I don't understand. Sorry if I am being dumb and these things are obvious, but it would be great if someone could confirm/answer my queries below.

I have a ZXR with a pair of Grado 125 and am loving the sound quality of the card. Even the "click" when you open a folder in Explorer sounds better than onboard! Anyway, my questions:

1) All the "enhancements" in SBX Pro Studio are just that: enhancements. The surround option, for example, merely enhances existing surround sound but has no actual effect on whether surround is played or not. As long as I have 5.1 selected in the Windows control panel, and the game/movie supports 5.1, I will get surround. The surround in SBX Pro Studio will merely enhance this if I turn it on.

2) If the above is true, WHAT is doing the downmixing to my 2 dimensional headphones? Is it the soundcard that is "aware" of my setup and thus knows to try and position 5.1 around my head, or is it a Windows feature where the soundcard is merely passthrough? I ask because if it is the former, then a better card would be better at doing this. If it is the latter, then I guess the card doesn't matter apart from the actual quality of the audio.

I am pretty sure I am correct with 1), but 2) I am unsure of.

Thanks!


----------



## djinferno806

If you go back a dozen pages or more you will read an extensive debate on your first point. This culminated with testing by various parties to determine that you CANNOT get surround without sbx surround on to downmix a 5.1 signal into an hrtf signal. You will not lose any channel sounds however you are only getting stereo sound. Centre plays both headphones, front left and rear left play the left headphone and so forth. There is no distinction.

I'm not sure why you hear "surround" perhaps you think it is.

Shamisomaley had this issue however his driver install was messed up and an os reinstall fixed this.

Windows just passes the 5.1 signal to the card driver which then takes over processing hrtf algorythm. Windows mixer doesn't have a pass through mode. The stack controls all unless you use WASAPI or ASIO plugins.

I don't mean to come off as a know it all however this is the behaviour of the card as it should be. We are most certainly happy to help you if things are weird with your card.


----------



## MrUnderpants

I read the debate in its entirety, but I asked the question because I found it hard to tell the difference in those tests; I could tell things were different, but not exactly how. The SBX surround on sounded "more 3d" to me than when it was off, but because the very nature of the sound in the files is intended to simulate 3d sound, the sound is quite "separated" anyway. I also play World of Warcraft and that too seems to be very good at simulating positional audio. I just wanted to check my understanding of what is actual going on with my ears.

The only way I can REALLY tell the sound is stereo is to switch the playback in windows to 2 speakers, and then play the woman saying the 5 different speaker positions. Then it behaves, to my ears, as you say: back left and front left sound identical. Although I can tell the difference between 2 different headphones and describe which I prefer, this surround sound stuff is confusing my ears and all I seem to be able to say is that A is different to B.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## djinferno806

That's is strange you are experiencing this. Without sbx on you shouldn't be able to tell whether a sound is behind or in front or to what degree .

It seems you have the same driver problem as shamisomaley did. Somehow sbx is stuck on a a certain percentage but gets stronger when u check the box to enable it.


----------



## wendigo4700

Greetings people. Can you help me out here?

I just got my ZxR. But I did notice 1 thing. It has two 6.5mm outputs. And my Sennheiser PC360 uses two 3.5mm outputs. So it seems I'm kinda forced to use that Rotating volume knob device.

But do I really have to use it?
I then looked at the paper manual that came with this soundcard. And it said you could remove those two 6.5mm, and use them as adapters.
So I removed them alright, and tryed to attach them to my two 3.5mm outputs for my PC360.
But I'm not even sure, if thats how you're suppose to use those two 6.5mm adapters?
Because when I attach'em to my PC360 3.5mm outputs, it just doesnt feel very strong at all.

And it doesnt take much force at all, to disconnect the 6.5mm adapters.


----------



## djinferno806

You can use those fine without any issues. If you are really worried then just go to your local music or computer store and buy 2 6.5mm to 3.5mm adapters of your choice.

You don't have to use the ACM , I don't. Mine sits in the box along with the daughter board... Shame really...


----------



## wendigo4700

yeah. The daughter board is also still in the box at me. And I guess I'll put back in the ACM unit too.

But thanks for clearing it up, that those two 6.5mm adapters, are really meant to be connected to headsets with 3.5mm outputs. That was my thought too somehow. But I guess I was just expecting more connect force between the 6.5mm adapters and the 3.5mm outputs on my headset.


----------



## djinferno806

Those specific adapters are not for your headset specifically. I think their supposed to screw in instead of just snap in.

The ones in the store I believe snap in by design so should offer a little more security if your woried.

If you don't mind me asking how come you don't want to use your ACM?


----------



## wendigo4700

I just feel that the ACM is unnecessary gadget tool.
I have a standard inbuilt volume knob on my PC360 headset anyways. And anything else I wanna adjust, I can just open up the controlpanel.

But if those two 6.5mm adapters are not for my headset with two 3.5mm outputs, what do people then do? I assume they just use the ACM, instead of buying seperated 6.5mm adapters?


----------



## djinferno806

Ya pretty much.

I mean I'm saying they aren't specifically for your headset however they will still work. As long as there is contact between the 2 plugs everything will be fine.


----------



## MrUnderpants

I wasn't happy with the fit of the included adaptor as it seems to be made to screw in, which is fine for the included cables but not for my headphones. I went and bought an adaptor that is made to "snap-on" and the fit is more secure. I don't use the ACM just because I want as clean a path as possible to the card. If the ACM has a volume control on it, then it must have some sort of impedence to reduce the volume no? There is also a guy over on Head-Fi confirming that the ACM DOES affect sound quality, but it seems there is not consensus on this so it could easily be his setup/faulty card/placebo effect.

However, saying this, I tested with and without the ACM many times and couldn't tell if my thinking was just a placebo effect or not. I may put it the ACM back once I start playing mplayer games again as the mic does seem excellent. The worst thing for me is having to pay for the daughter card that I will never use


----------



## wendigo4700

btw is it 6.*5*mm or 6.*3*mm?

Because the adapters I'm looking at right now, they're all 6.*3*mm


----------



## MrUnderpants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> btw is it 6.*5*mm or 6.*3*mm?
> 
> Because the adapters I'm looking at right now, they're all 6.*3*mm


6.3mm mate. It should be a 3.5mm to 6.3mm.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrUnderpants*
> 
> I wasn't happy with the fit of the included adaptor as it seems to be made to screw in, which is fine for the included cables but not for my headphones. I went and bought an adaptor that is made to "snap-on" and the fit is more secure. I don't use the ACM just because I want as clean a path as possible to the card. If the ACM has a volume control on it, then it must have some sort of impedence to reduce the volume no? There is also a guy over on Head-Fi confirming that the ACM DOES affect sound quality, but it seems there is not consensus on this so it could easily be his setup/faulty card/placebo effect.
> 
> However, saying this, I tested with and without the ACM many times and couldn't tell if my thinking was just a placebo effect or not. I may put it the ACM back once I start playing mplayer games again as the mic does seem excellent. The worst thing for me is having to pay for the daughter card that I will never use


haha. So we're all 3 in the same boat. We dont really like that ACM unit.
And you've bought some new adapters, which I'm looking forward to buy too very soon.


----------



## wendigo4700

This one here, is the right one to buy?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Professional-Quality-Headphone-Contacts-electrosmart%C2%AE/dp/B003A6O5JI/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1378563912&sr=1-6&keywords=3.5mm+to+6.3mm

Was just thinking because it says 6.*35*mm


----------



## djinferno806

Ya that's the right one. Lol there are only 2 real standards for audio headphone connections.

Ya the ACM for me muted the bass quite significantly for some reason. So I don't use it. But as a mic I might use it once bf4 comes out.


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Ya that's the right one. Lol there are only 2 real standards for audio headphone connections.
> 
> Ya the ACM for me muted the bass quite significantly for some reason. So I don't use it. But as a mic I might use it once bf4 comes out.


Thanks. btw I nailed down the I linked to, to an well known shop in my own country. But at that shop, it just says 6.3mm not 6.35mm. Still the same? Both pictures shows the same product it seems.

Heres the link for it:
http://www.av-cables.dk/jack-adapter/hq-6-3mm-stereo-jack-han-3-5mm-minijack-hun.html


----------



## MrUnderpants

I don't know why it says 6.35mm, maybe they round down? It's from the american 1/4inch and 1/8inch. Maybe somone knows more, but all I can say is that I got a 3.5mm to 6.3mm from Richer Sounds for like £3 and the fit is great.

Regarding the ACM issue, the last post in this thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/623079/creative-sound-blaster-new-s-rie-z/390 is the start of it. After reading further, the guy is worried he has 2 faulty ACMs in a row, so it maybe a placebo effect like i said above.

And I am still not sure about the surround....wish my ears were better at positional audio from only 2 sources! My questions above were trying to do a top down approach rather than bottom up. So, rather than listening to something, then trying to assign scientific proof behind what is going on, I was trying to understand technically what is going on, then using that knowledge to verify what my ears were hearing.

This will probably frustrate *djinferno806* (sorry dude







)who has put a lot of good work and info into this thread, but I am still not convinced the SBX surround does anything more than extend and amplify an existing positional effect. This is even after reading and re-reading *shamisomally's* experience, and testing and re-testing what I am hearing. Due to my professional background, I am pretty certain the card was installed correctly, but I re-installed it just incase. I did not have the issues *shamisomally* had with sound coming out of the wrong channels for example, and I still don't after the reinstall. Also, *XSHollywood* in his Blacklight: Retribution tests confirmed what I am hearing with SBX surround off *"Partial 3D positional sound was present. All sounds were loud and sharp."*. Turning SBX on doesn't suddenly make a night and day effect for me, it merely seems to push sounds to further extremes around my head.

This leads me again to believe that my ears/brain are just not good enough to understand accurately what is going on around my head, but we are all hearing the same thing....which means my card isn't faulty. Which is good! The only frustrating part is that I can't describe accurately what I am hearing like I can when comparing headphones or sources....e.g. brighter, more depth, better soundstage, too sibliant etc etc.

Still I love the card as I got it mostly for listening to music (I'm a Software Engineer/Architect and I spend around 10hrs a day listening to music while I work) and the sound is exquisitely crisp and neutral, which is what I want. For games,I will probably just leave the SBX surround on, as it does "something" to the sound, but I can't really describe accurately what it is doing.

I may add a signature of "Positionally ******ed ears"


----------



## djinferno806

Lol nah I'm cool, I like hearing peoples different experiences.

So with listening to any of the 5.1 sound files we posted you can clearly hear a difference of let's say the left rear and left front speaker with sbx surround off? And rear and centre?

I cannot. Pure stereo. Not even volume difference with different channels. With sbx on sound finally has direction.


----------



## homestyle

How do I create a macro or VBS/batch file script to change between headphones and speakers?


----------



## MrUnderpants

I'm not sure if Creative exposes their API so you can do this. In fact, you can only plugin speakers OR headphones as the headphone amp and ACM use the same 6.5mm port as the main LR speakers. However, If you want to switch between USB headphones and speakers in Windows, then that is simple to do:. Just grab nircmd.exe from here http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/nircmd.html and use something like:

@echo off
C:\Windows\nircmd.exe setdefaultsounddevice "Speakers"
exit

In a .bat file. You could even add a simple if statement to check what is currently there, and then switch.

*EDIT: Ignore the above, this seems more elegant*

http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2010/06/16/windows-7-tip-how-to-change-the-default-audio-device-with-a-hot/

Haven't had a chance to test any of this as currently working on solaris, but will have a play when I get a chance.


----------



## djinferno806

A few things... The ACM goes into the headphone out not the line outs. The line outs are still available... You can plug both in... ACM and speakers.

Secondly, the method of changing audio is for switching devices itself. The z /zxr only shows up as one device in windows for sound output. The method of changing which ports send sound has to be done through the creative panel. You can change between speakers and headphones with 2 clicks really. Maybe I'm reading the posts wrong I just figured a few things were confused.

I posted a link to a program a while back called vista audio switcher... It allows u to use key presses to switch audio devices in windows. And has an on screen displayto tell u what was selected too. I use it to awitc between HDMI out and my zxr. A little easier solution if you guys want.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> A few things... The ACM goes into the headphone out not the line outs. The line outs are still available... You can plug both in... ACM and speakers.
> 
> Secondly, the method of changing audio is for switching devices itself. The z /zxr only shows up as one device in windows for sound output. The method of changing which ports send sound has to be done through the creative panel. You can change between speakers and headphones with 2 clicks really. Maybe I'm reading the posts wrong I just figured a few things were confused.
> 
> I posted a link to a program a while back called vista audio switcher... It allows u to use key presses to switch audio devices in windows. And has an on screen displayto tell u what was selected too. I use it to awitc between HDMI out and my zxr. A little easier solution if you guys want.


Post the link. Would this work with the switching between the headphones and speakers in the zxr console?

I know switching is 2-3 clicks, but I have a macro keyboard with extra buttons not in use. So I might as well use the macro button.


----------



## djinferno806

No this program is for switching audio devices in windows.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/vachanger/

Doesn't your keyboards driver have a macro programing option? Would that allow you to set creative panel switching.


----------



## homestyle

i need to know the code for the programming option... which would be similar to the code for the batch file.


----------



## MrUnderpants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> i need to know the code for the programming option... which would be similar to the code for the batch file.


If need it to be a batch file then just use nircmd I linked above.


----------



## vullcan

I recently got the ZxR and while it does power my headphones it cant compare to the richness and more bass I get (especially at lower volumes) than when paired with the Magni amp (http://schiit.com/products/magni).

The problem is I cant seem to select headphone mode when I plug in the RCA out's to my magni RCA in, it just thinks my amp is a set of monitor speakers (I can see why, but still seems like poor programming in a way).

I can double amp by using a 6mm to RCA conversion cable to use the soundcard's headphone output and that "solves" the problem, but I'd really like to avoid double amping and possibly get cleaner sound this way. I cant tell if its placebo or not, but it sounds different to me and I'm worried I'm missing out on some kind of HRTF algorithms, CMSS 3d or whatever its called.

Is it possible? Has anyone else noticed a difference in the surround effect / quality when using the headphone out vs the RCA outs that seem to be only designed to work with speakers?
Thanks


----------



## djinferno806

Ya u can't exactly use line out and select headphone mode as these are meant for speakers. You won't lose surround hrtf however it might not sound right. Like a bunch of people have reported, it sounds different in surround with line outs. I'll bet my money its using different hrtf algorithm due to being meant for speakers in front of you and not headphones. Also the speakers setup program thingy is garbage and will mess up the sound stage too.

Do some tests though and see for yourself what sounds better. Get some 5.1 sound files and run then with sbx on.

P.s. change out the opamps on the zxr. There are ones designed to give it a more bassier feel. More warm you can say. Forget what the part # is.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrUnderpants*
> 
> If need it to be a batch file then just use nircmd I linked above.


it doesn't work because creative controls the output.

windows stays the same.


----------



## dpoverlord

Picked one up for my AKG 65 annies. Thoguhts on it being able to power them correctly? Few guys on head-fi said I would be better off getting a mini-amp for $120 by FIO


----------



## djinferno806

I don't think that it's so much as powering them amp wise. They are just really sensitive to equipment more than other headphones. Especially DAC wise from what I gather.

I think your zxr has more than enough power to run them however maybe changing the opamps might bring out the richness of the headset that users describe with external equipment.


----------



## flv1333

Hi ho!

I just recently got myself a pari of Audio Technica ATH-AD700X and love them, So much that i want to upgrade from my on board to a dedicated soundcard.
Mainly it will be used for gaming so positional accuracy is very high on the list. My buget is 100-160€.

I read in this thread that the best "downmixing" is done by CMSS-3D. Does this still hold true? Do any of these cards offer this?


----------



## djinferno806

Well thats a an opinion of personal taste. The part where CMSS3D would excel is when it grabbed 3d audio data from an openal or DS3D game and mixed a great HRTF signal. However with games no longer using these audio api's, CMSS3d does nothing better nor worse than SBX Surrond or Dolby Headphones etc. They all just mix multichannel audio down to a stereo mix using HRTF. However personally I think that CMSS3d affected the eq a little too much on the high end and flattened the bass to some degree.

The Z/ZXR cards offer SBX surround. The older X-fi cards offer CMSS3d.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I don't think that it's so much as powering them amp wise. They are just really sensitive to equipment more than other headphones. Especially DAC wise from what I gather.
> 
> I think your zxr has more than enough power to run them however maybe changing the opamps might bring out the richness of the headset that users describe with external equipment.


Some good infor about the amps http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/soundblaster_zxr_review,11.html


----------



## flv1333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Well thats a an opinion of personal taste. The part where CMSS3D would excel is when it grabbed 3d audio data from an openal or DS3D game and mixed a great HRTF signal. However with games no longer using these audio api's, CMSS3d does nothing better nor worse than SBX Surrond or Dolby Headphones etc. They all just mix multichannel audio down to a stereo mix using HRTF. However personally I think that CMSS3d affected the eq a little too much on the high end and flattened the bass to some degree.
> 
> The Z/ZXR cards offer SBX surround. The older X-fi cards offer CMSS3d.


Thanks!

I ordered myself a Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium. In the description it states that it has CMSS3D. I just hope the drivers work under Win 8



I'm also going to get the Sound Blaster "Z" to do some testing and just send back the one I don't want... lol gotta love amazon

Can anyone tell me how this included directional microphone works? as in... is it any good?


----------



## harryokbg

yes,you will never know it is there or was plugged in that manner. That is simply a non-issue.thanks


----------



## ShamisOMally

I keep doing more and more testing with the Surround option, these are my findings as of today at least, looped the windows channel sounds over and over till I could properly articulate how it sounded to me for front and back sounds

Weird thing is during this whole test, I never had problems hearing sounds in front of me, they would always pretty much sound vividly in front of me, the surround really affected how sounds were being heard behind me

These are my updated findings with my new Sennheiser 558 headphones

20% sounds behind me typically play more to the sides first than behind for movies

40% sounds behind me play more back behind me, can't really tell a quality loss

67% (Default) Still no quality loss, sound is even more behind me

80% Sound is more behind me, BUT, it feels like I am losing pinpoint effectiveness even though I am not, the sound is clearly behind me, but it seems very rich, had to turn up Crystalizer to compensate.

100% Sound is incredibly vivid behind me, soundstage is incredibly wide now in the front and rear, feels like I'm sitting in a room with huge speakers in front and behind me, very intense positioning, crystalizer at 67%

This is my personal findings, your own experiences will differ, but these are my updated findings with my new Sennheiser 558 headphones

*EDIT*
I'm personally leaving surround at 67%, the sound is more behind me at 100%, but it feels like it loses focus, and the sound is actually more distant from me than it should be

*EDIT2* And now back to 100% surround

Doing some testing in TF2, and spinning the mouse rapidly and with my eyes closed, I notice that with it set to 67%, while I can hear the rear left and right mostly clearly, the back sounds like its playing in front of me

When I set it to 100%, all sounds are exactly where they should sound like they are coming from, but I do have to turn up crystalizer to 67% for some reason, I can't explain how it affects the sound but crystalizer fixes it


----------



## wendigo4700

Scout mode is the new option, that replaces CMSS-3D for the old X-FI chip?

Thought I saw someone mention SBX surround. But I dont have that option anywhere.

Also, should I set windows sound to stereo or 5.1 surround? I use Sennheiser PC360.
And what about 192000 Hz vs. 96000 Hz for speaker config?


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> I keep doing more and more testing with the Surround option, these are my findings as of today at least, looped the windows channel sounds over and over till I could properly articulate how it sounded to me for front and back sounds
> 
> Weird thing is during this whole test, I never had problems hearing sounds in front of me, they would always pretty much sound vividly in front of me, the surround really affected how sounds were being heard behind me
> 
> These are my updated findings with my new Sennheiser 558 headphones
> 
> 20% sounds behind me typically play more to the sides first than behind for movies
> 
> 40% sounds behind me play more back behind me, can't really tell a quality loss
> 
> 67% (Default) Still no quality loss, sound is even more behind me
> 
> 80% Sound is more behind me, BUT, it feels like I am losing pinpoint effectiveness even though I am not, the sound is clearly behind me, but it seems very rich, had to turn up Crystalizer to compensate.
> 
> 100% Sound is incredibly vivid behind me, soundstage is incredibly wide now in the front and rear, feels like I'm sitting in a room with huge speakers in front and behind me, very intense positioning, crystalizer at 67%
> 
> This is my personal findings, your own experiences will differ, but these are my updated findings with my new Sennheiser 558 headphones
> 
> I'm personally leaving surround at 100%, sound is definitely more behind me now with my new Sennheisers


So you dont use scout mode at all?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Scout mode is the new option, that replaces CMSS-3D for the old X-FI chip?
> 
> Thought I saw someone mention SBX surround. But I dont have that option anywhere.
> 
> Also, should I set windows sound to stereo or 5.1 surround? I use Sennheiser PC360.
> And what about 192000 Hz vs. 96000 Hz for speaker config?


No scout mode is supposed to enhance certain sounds for competitive fps and such. Like footsteps . But it just ruins the sq wayy too much and I don't use it at all. SBX surround is what replaces cmss3d. The option is on the first tab of the sbz panel.

Check my guide at the beginning of this thread in the op. It will explain most questions you have.


----------



## wendigo4700

I seem to have problems, getting windows to be set to 5.1 mode.
No matter if I uncheck everything or keep them all checked, it just says the format is not supported.

Another thing, do you know what the "Extra" file installs? I did chose to install it. As description said "supporting files for your product"

This here, is SBX surround?
http://imageshack.us/f/21/1jqa.jpg/


----------



## djinferno806

Yup thats the one! Just leave that checked.

So when you go to the sound blaster device in your windows control panel and set 5.1 it says not supported? Usually if devices arent supported they stay greyed out for a certain speaker config. Can you take some screenshots of the sound blaster z in the sound panel and during the speaker setup please. Also are you set to headphones in the sbx control panel?

The extra stuff was some diagnostics tool and the speaker config tool if you want to move the speaker distance or position artificially. Nothing that people use anyway.


----------



## wendigo4700

Its supported alright. I can chose between stereo and 5.1 surround. Right now its set to stereo, and headphones in the creative panel.

Acording to your guide, I should set it to 5.1 surround. But no matter if I unhceck everything when I click on next, or keep'em checked, it says the format is not supported.

Btw I just unistalled that "creative extras" But it also tool Alchemy with it.


----------



## djinferno806

I didn't realize that the extras included alchemy. You'd need that if you play older games that use dsound3d.

Seems perhaps your driver installation is borked. Try reinstalling after using driver sweeper in safe mode.


----------



## wendigo4700

wait, why do I need to reinstall?

I use a stereo headset, not speaker setup. Is that why I cannot set speaker settings to 5.1?


----------



## wendigo4700

Alright. I managed to set it to "5.1 surround" in speaker setup, instead of having it at "stereo"

So that will further enhance the surround combined with the SBX surround option?

Also, about this one here
"*Setting for First Person Shooters...*
Lower down the Surround slider under SBX Pro Studio setting about +/-25%."

So you mean if I use SBX of 90%, I need to lower it by around 25%?


----------



## djinferno806

The reason I said you might need a driver reinstall is because for some reason windows won't let you set 5.1 speakers.

And yes you absolutely need 5.1 in order for the windows sound mixer to send a 5.1 signal to your card.

If the driver isn't installed you can't use the card properly. Without the driver the relay responsible for the headphone/line out out doesn't engage and it won't work properly.

Without sbx you won't get a surround field or hrtf. The card will just downmix a 5.1 signal back to stereo.

Your sbx surround slider can be whatever you'd like. Its subjective. However the higher you go the more accurate it is until a certain point. Start at default and play around.


----------



## wendigo4700

hmm..I just want something good out of the box









With CMSS-3D you just turned that thing on, and then you were gaming. Now with this card, you have to slide the percentage from 1%, all the way up to 100%

I mostly only play FPS.


----------



## MR-e

Hey there! Bought a Razer Carcharias as a budget headset for gaming a while back and unfortunately, I ran over the wire while vacumming my room. Now the sound and mic doesn't work anymore for some reason









This gives me the perfect excuse to go and upgrade! I'm eyeing the Audio-Technica AD700X or AD900X and looking to pair it with a sound card instead of the onboard which I'm currently using now. I game 95% while the other 5% is for music/movies. As for the sound card, I'm interested in the ZxR and have a few questions.

I have no use for the daughter card and CBA'd in using the ACM so I plan to keep those in the box. I have a 2.0 speaker setup currently and was wondering do I connect that to the larger inputs on the card with the provided adapter? I want to plug in my new headphones as well so I will connect the Audio-Technica to the regular 3.5mm connector and the speakers to the larger one via adapter. Then toggle between the two with the creative software, correct?

Thanks!


----------



## wendigo4700

Do you guys have the "Focus" enabled under crystal/voice?
if yes, much improvement you think? And what you then set "Wedge Angle" for?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey there! Bought a Razer Carcharias as a budget headset for gaming a while back and unfortunately, I ran over the wire while vacumming my room. Now the sound and mic doesn't work anymore for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gives me the perfect excuse to go and upgrade! I'm eyeing the Audio-Technica AD700X or AD900X and looking to pair it with a sound card instead of the onboard which I'm currently using now. I game 95% while the other 5% is for music/movies. As for the sound card, I'm interested in the ZxR and have a few questions.
> 
> I have no use for the daughter card and CBA'd in using the ACM so I plan to keep those in the box. I have a 2.0 speaker setup currently and was wondering do I connect that to the larger inputs on the card with the provided adapter? I want to plug in my new headphones as well so I will connect the Audio-Technica to the regular 3.5mm connector and the speakers to the larger one via adapter. Then toggle between the two with the creative software, correct?
> 
> Thanks!


Not quite.

Your headphone will connect to the 6.3 mm jack which is the headphone out port. If your headphones use 3.5mm then get an adapter or use the adapter on the ACM cable. Then your speakers will go into the rca plugs (red and white) with the adapter cables included.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Your headphone will connect to the 6.3 mm jack which is the headphone out port. If your headphones use 3.5mm then get an adapter or use the adapter on the ACM cable. Then your speakers will go into the rca plugs (red and white) with the adapter cables included.


spot on! +rep for the help throughout this thread.

last question, AD700x, 900x or akg 701 for gaming? Or something else within this price range?


----------



## djinferno806

It seems the general consensus that the ad900x has a lot more bass and better soundstage. Also richer sound.

However you should have a listen to them both if you have a chance.

Also if you want a less colored and more accurate headphone, check out the dt770 /DT 880 250 ohm depending whether u like open of closed headphones. They have phenominal sound stage for accuracy in gaming. Around same price range of ad900x.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> It seems the general consensus that the ad900x has a lot more bass and better soundstage. Also richer sound.
> 
> However you should have a listen to them both if you have a chance.
> 
> Also if you want a less colored and more accurate headphone, check out the dt770 /DT 880 250 ohm depending whether u like open of closed headphones. They have phenominal sound stage for accuracy in gaming. Around same price range of ad900x.


Hmm, I'm looking at the DT 880 listed at NCIX and one is 600ohm and the other is 35ohm resistance. No 770 listed though. I don't think I'll be able to try any of these on so I'll have to read reviews and buy based on that









http://www.ncix.com/products/?minorcatid=1318


----------



## djinferno806

That's too bad. The 770 is closed back. I figured ud want open since u were looking at the ad900x.

The 32 ohm version should be OK however it is more bass emphasized compared to its 250/600 ohm brothers. Not as flat and accurate in the eq.


----------



## MR-e

Leaning towards the AKG Q701's right now from the reviews I'm seeing. I'm sure it'll be a world of difference coming from a Razer Carcharias and onboard sound!


----------



## djinferno806

Those are badass cans man. Whatever your decision, you'll be getting some high quality drivers.

Still gonna go with the zxr?


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Will the sbz drive Dt990 pro 250 ohm without an external amp?

Also, I have a question about the sbX setting for fps. In the guide in listed in op you mentioned 91% and a few posts back 25+- was brought up. Which is better?

Thanks!


----------



## djinferno806

Yup it was able to drive my DT 770 250 ohms fine. Was loud enough even at 40%. Was it AS good as the zxr, or using a shiit magni from line outs? No because I did feel it lacked in bass but its not necessary to use anything else.

I've actually gone back to default at 67% as I feel that's the best balance of accuracy and premature sound fading due to distance. But that's my testing.

Its all your preference.


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Yup it was able to drive my DT 770 250 ohms fine. Was loud enough even at 40%. Was it AS good as the zxr, or using a shiit magni from line outs? No because I did feel it lacked in bass but its not necessary to use anything else.
> 
> I've actually gone back to default at 67% as I feel that's the best balance of accuracy and premature sound fading due to distance. But that's my testing.
> 
> Its all your preference.


OK thanks. I'm debating between the 32 and 250 ohm. I've read there isn't much difference between the 2.


----------



## djinferno806

The difference is the frequency response. The 250 ohm will be flatter and more accurate and smoother whereas the 32 ohm should have some emphasis on low end. Not basshead headphones but more so than the 250 ohm. This is what I take from peoples reviews and my experience with the line too.

Oh and of course 32 ohm are easier to drive and are portable even with no amping.


----------



## wendigo4700

hmm...I just read page 15. Where it says creative are calling some ZxR back, due to quaility issues.
How on earth can I check, if I have an bad one?

And now back to some questions regarding the control-panel:
1) What settings of SBX surround do you guys use, for FPS games? I know it's different from person to person. But I thought maybe people uses a somehow common - / + value for FPS games.

2) Do you have Noise Reduction and Acoustic Echo Cancellation enabled? If either yes or no, why?


----------



## DirtyTrickster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> The difference is the frequency response. The 250 ohm will be flatter and more accurate and smoother whereas the 32 ohm should have some emphasis on low end. Not basshead headphones but more so than the 250 ohm. This is what I take from peoples reviews and my experience with the line too.
> 
> Oh and of course 32 ohm are easier to drive and are portable even with no amping.


Thanks for the info.

I ordered the I ordered the e12 portable amp for the headphones as a desktop replacement amp, but mostly for when I travel.


----------



## djinferno806

Your welcome. That's an awesome little amp. It will serve you well bud. Thanks for the rep too.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Those are badass cans man. Whatever your decision, you'll be getting some high quality drivers.
> 
> Still gonna go with the zxr?


Yup! From the reviews I've read, I gather the Asus STX was more geared towards music while the ZxR was better suited for gaming. Unless you guys think otherwise, I'll be going with the ZxR + AKG Q701.


----------



## djinferno806

You that's the general idea. I had the stx and while it was awesome sq... Terrible for gaming. Asus drivers were garbage and unstable. Lots of bugs like.upmixing stereo to 5.1 and messing up soundstage and all. And Dolby headphone is "meh" definitely not as refined and affects the eq too much when compared to sbx. But that's my opinion.

But for music and movies it was awesome for sure.

I know it costs more but you read into the k702 65s? Those are as perfect as gaming headphones can get if you don't mind open back. Or the new k712s as they use the exact same driver.


----------



## MR-e

I read one review of the K702 65's however, it's not listed on NCIX. They have a sale going on currently for -$200 so I simply couldn't pass up on the q701's for that price








Threw in a 3 year extended warranty as well just incase I run over them with the vacuum cleaner again haha >_<;


----------



## djinferno806

Lol that's a good deal man. I'd jump on that for sure. In my opinion the quincy Jones models have always been superior to the k series. Well that is before the k712 showed up lol.


----------



## wendigo4700

To all Zxx series owners:

1) What settings of SBX surround do you guys use, for FPS games? I know it's different from person to person. But I thought maybe people uses a somehow common - / + value for FPS games.
*-- Seriously, I cannot seem to hear the difference at all when increasing or decreasing this SBX. 40% sound the same as 100%*

2) Do you have Noise Reduction and Acoustic Echo Cancellation enabled? If either yes or no, why?
*-- I found disabling Noise Reduction made my ingame voice better. Having it enabled, made me sound as If I were having an cold*

Another thing I've noticed (maybe thats just the way it is) If there is 1 sound coming infront of you (FPS game), and you move a little but to either left or right with your mouse, the sound gets decreased. Its like all sounds are loudset / strongest dead in front of you. But as soon you pan around, the sound gets lower.

And why is it really needed, to set windows speaker config to 5.1 surround? The SBX job, is to simulate surroundsound, in stereo headsets anyways.


----------



## djinferno806

Make sure your game is set to use 5.1 or surround.

There is a huge difference 40% to 100% in speaker presence especially the rear speakers.
Like I said try 67% as a default you still get good direction and don't lose out on sound distance issues.


----------



## wendigo4700

Game were using 5.1
I could try testing again.

But what about the other things I wrote below that part?


----------



## djinferno806

I don't use the mic features so no idea.

Also try different games, some have terrible surround maybe that's why ur sound is quieter when moving around.


----------



## wendigo4700

If I set windows speaker config to stereo (because I have a stereo headset). How would that change things, when using SBX?

I assume I could try it, but fear I cannot change it back again. So maybe someone had a thought about it.

Its not like the sound is quieter when moving around. Well sort of. If I move around with the mouse so I dont have the ingame sound I'm looking at, then the sound will get lower.

The sound is at its strongest, when I face directly towards it.


----------



## MrUnderpants

Ok, i've got a pair of Senn HD650 from a friend now (borrowed for a week) as the soundstage and imagery is wider than my grados. And I am certain that what Shamisomaley was saying originally was true, despite his change of heart which I feel may have been under duress: The sound IS faux 5.1 with or without SBX Pro Surround turned on, just like you still have bass with or without SBX Pro. All the SBX Pro does is try to exacerbate and extend sound spacing OR bass OR mids and treble depending on which of the 3 functions you pick.

I re-tried the interrogation room and the lynne stuff, and there is definitely a difference between left front and back regardless if you put on SBX on, it is just more pronounced. I think the disinction is important to not mislead people: ticking SBX Pro Surround does not magically give you a back left channel that is always, say, left phone 90%, right phone 10% with a reverb to discretely model a rear left speaker. That is what I would expect if it was truely 5.1 aware.

Unless someone can present a technical explanation, preferably including an algorithm, on how SBX Pro surround works in opposition to the above, then going off what my ears are hearing, that is what is happening. All the SBX Pro functions merely try to artificially extend whatever is there from the source, and do not magically create a 5.1 "field" from 2 headphones. I can get the same effect by ticking "headphone mode" in warcraft.


----------



## wendigo4700

_"When going through the speaker setup, do not select full range speaker option as this is what Creative recommends for proper SBX playback"_

If I'm not suppose to hightlight everything, then what do I need?
http://imageshack.us/f/7/btli.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/f/27/toar.jpg/


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrUnderpants*
> 
> Ok, i've got a pair of Senn HD650 from a friend now (borrowed for a week) as the soundstage and imagery is wider than my grados. And I am certain that what Shamisomaley was saying originally was true, despite his change of heart which I feel may have been under duress: The sound IS faux 5.1 with or without SBX Pro Surround turned on, just like you still have bass with or without SBX Pro. All the SBX Pro does is try to exacerbate and extend sound spacing OR bass OR mids and treble depending on which of the 3 functions you pick.
> 
> I re-tried the interrogation room and the lynne stuff, and there is definitely a difference between left front and back regardless if you put on SBX on, it is just more pronounced. I think the disinction is important to not mislead people: ticking SBX Pro Surround does not magically give you a back left channel that is always, say, left phone 90%, right phone 10% with a reverb to discretely model a rear left speaker. That is what I would expect if it was truely 5.1 aware.
> 
> Unless someone can present a technical explanation, preferably including an algorithm, on how SBX Pro surround works in opposition to the above, then going off what my ears are hearing, that is what is happening. All the SBX Pro functions merely try to artificially extend whatever is there from the source, and do not magically create a 5.1 "field" from 2 headphones. I can get the same effect by ticking "headphone mode" in warcraft.


The interrogation room is binaural audio it has nothing to do with multichannel audio.

SBX is the successor to THX pro surround which according to THX, it creates virtual speakers from multichannel audio. Which is a successor to cmss3D which does the exact same thing. They ARE hrtf algorithms just like DH. Regardless if whether you think so. Even if we can't get creative to call it that due to marketing its the logical sense in the evolution of creatives cards and software.

Let me explain it another way. IF the card was creating virtual 5.1 without sbx then it would also do this virtually to stereo and destroy music for listeners. creative would never do this, they leave it up to you. The card doesn't know whether you are listening to 5.1 or 2.0 it only knows what the windows mixer sends it in pcm format. Hence it can't "auto" hrtf streams. If you have an a/v receiver this issue is far too commonplace with PC audio but that's another story . 5.1 is 5.1 to the sbz. It can't logically tell the difference from the windows mixer. If sbx is on it runs its hrtf and if its off it just downmixes to a stereo stream.

Run some more 5.1 test files with sbx off and windows at 5.1. Front left and rear left are the SAME. And center just plays both drivers.

I have several friends with the sbz/zxr and they have the same behaviour. Not to mention several users here and on head fi reporting the same.

Its entirely possible that when your listening to these test files your eyes are telling your brain to process sound to where u expect to hear it from. Its quite a common neurological feature. Or you have the same bug as someone else I've read and it seems to keep your sbx on accidentally. Try a driver reinstall.


----------



## Axaion

And then theres me, God damn.


----------



## djinferno806

LOL poor Axaion no luck for you bud. Have you tried your card in someone else's PC? Can you exchange the card still or no?


----------



## MrUnderpants

So what you are saying is that sbx pro surround is effectively the gatekeeper to faux 5.1. If windows sends 5.1 PCM to the card, WITHOUT SBX surround ticked, we get stereo audio. If SBX is ticked, we get faux 5,1?

I just don't hear this.

Is there a better, absolute, categorical test? By the time that woman comes back to the left channel I have already heard mid and right. SOmething going front left, back left, front left, back left. Would be ideal


----------



## MR-e

just ordered the akg q701 and zxr







this is going to be a long weekend...


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> LOL poor Axaion no luck for you bud. Have you tried your card in someone else's PC? Can you exchange the card still or no?


Cant exchange it anymore no, not without having to wait 6 months for creative to try and dodge having to fix their stuff, my old Xonar DX didnt have this issue, so its not the rest of my pc.

Gotta love that creative refuses to activate my account on their forums aswell, their customer support rivals Asus


----------



## vullcan

So I understand to leave windows in 5.1 + make sure SBX pro surround is ticked, and do enjoy using the default 67% for games.

But, what is the recommended combination of settings for listening to music so as to hear it as it was intended (FLAC, etc)?

What about movies (usually DTS or DTS HD MA / True HD)?

Thanks!


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrUnderpants*
> 
> So what you are saying is that sbx pro surround is effectively the gatekeeper to faux 5.1. If windows sends 5.1 PCM to the card, WITHOUT SBX surround ticked, we get stereo audio. If SBX is ticked, we get faux 5,1?
> 
> I just don't hear this.
> 
> Is there a better, absolute, categorical test? By the time that woman comes back to the left channel I have already heard mid and right. SOmething going front left, back left, front left, back left. Would be ideal


Pretty much except you get stereo either way but one of them has an hrtf signal applied to it. The original 5.1 signal is downmixed to a "regular" 2.0 signal without sbx. Rears are given to its respective side and the center is given to both sides at the same time. The lfe channel is just incorporated into the overall crossover of the 2.0 mix. This way you dont "lose" any sound data however you lose separate positions. This is why you can still hear everything.

The lynn audio tests, you can just keep your mouse hovered over the beginning of the track and as soon as it plays the rear left, click the mouse. They should both sound the exact same.

@Vullcan

If you want to listen to mp3's or FLACs the way they were intended then turn of SBX and that should be it. You shouldnt have to change anything else. You will just get regular 2.0 playback from your media player.

For movies it depends. You can listen with SBX on and it will give you a virtual surround or you can just keep it off. Its all preference. There is no right or wrong way. Whatever your ears enjoy more


----------



## ShamisOMally

@MrUnderpants

I just did this update to my last post now

*EDIT2* And now back to 100% surround

Doing some testing in TF2, and spinning the mouse rapidly and with my eyes closed, I notice that with it set to 67%, while I can hear the rear left and right mostly clearly, the back sounds like its playing in front of me

When I set it to 100%, all sounds are exactly where they should sound like they are coming from, but I do have to turn up crystalizer to 67% for some reason, I can't explain how it affects the sound but crystalizer fixes it

I found that's the biggest thing personally

If I turn SBX Surround off, or near off, the rear channels mostly vanish. With really really close listening and closed eyes, when I spin the mouse and SBX surround is off I can still hear SORTA behind me, but it feels more like a "Instinct" that the sound is playing behind me and not a true senstation

At 20% the feeling gets stronger, but its not until near 67% that sounds that are playing directly behind me, and I mean -DIRECTLY- behind me become very audible and feel like they are coming dead behind me, at 100% I get the same strength in every direction

I feel I should do another update video, as my video reviews were done with the surround at 67%, while that makes it sound great mostly, it seems to not have the "Punch" for sounds right behind me as they sound mostly like they're not so much playing infront of me, but playing right like, smack in front of my face, or even between my ears. When set to 100% sounds that play behind me sound like they are playing behind me.

Also, my change of heart was mostly done under duress, everyone was telling me I was flat out wrong, I still feel right to a degree but I can clearly tell what they are talking about, with SBX Surround off only the sounds infront of me are specifically clear, everything else sounds like some cheap fake imitation of sound playing behind me and like its screwing with my head. I can hear the sound behind me, but my brain is processing the sound weird, like "This sounds like its behind you, but also in front. But its not like when sounds are infront of you which sounds like front front so the sound has to be playing behind you"

So I can still mostly 'function' with SBX Surround off, but before my driver sweep it was -MUCH- stronger, like it acted no different on or off. After a driver sweep and reinstall the surround sound effect is heavily reduced, at least for sounds playing behind me

BONUS TIP! Play with the SBX Surround Slider, look at the video diagram when playing with the slider, notice how when I said at 67% the sounds playing behind me is strong, but putting it to 20% or off they sound like they sorta are not really there, but at 100% the sounds behind me are as vivid and clear as day?

When you have the slider at 20%, the picture of the rear speakers is completely gone, at 67% they are sorta faded in, at 100% all speakers at front, side and back are completely filled in. Could this be a visual indicator of the sound control panels surround sound effect?


----------



## djinferno806

I agree with the 100% setting giving more presence to the rears for sure. I just wish there was an analytical way to test its effect on the sq at that level. It doesn't seem to affect the eq anymore so thats not it. Almost like there is reverb but not quite to the degree that DH1 gives...

ughh strange...

But when you listen to stereo content, predominantly with lets say dialogue, and you turn sbx surround on, you can hear the sounds leave from *within your head* and get imaged in front of you as though you had speakers.


----------



## Axaion

Sooo, anyone heard anything about new drivers?


----------



## EarlZ

I havent followed much on the SBX surround discussion but is this with using a headset or an actual 5.1 speaker setup ?


----------



## djinferno806

Headphones.

I don't exactly know what sbx surround would do in a 5.1 setup? Change the soundstage somehow?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Headphones.
> 
> I don't exactly know what sbx surround would do in a 5.1 setup? Change the soundstage somehow?


Yes, quite a huge difference.


----------



## wendigo4700

So after many days of use, I've come to one conclusion.....I much more prefer CMSS-3D over this new SBX surround. For me, CMSS-3D works alot better. This is my own personal opinion tho.

So I decided to return this ZxR and keep my Auzentech Forte 7.1


----------



## djinferno806

Sorry to hear man. What games did you try with it?


----------



## djinferno806

So want to recant my recommendation to turn *"allow programs exclusive mode.. blah blah"* option off in the windows sound panel settings.

I wasnt getting any sound and my videos were stuttering an insane amount in XBMC. So i figured the only thing I changed was this option, so I turned it back on and everything was fine again. So I did a little more digging into what this option actually does since it seems nobody had a real answer, just theories.

As it turns out, it seems this option is what Microsoft included starting in Vista to allow applications to be able to use WASAPI exclusive mode.(WASAPI shared mode is basically where all application audio streams check in first before being mixed together) For those of you who didnt know, WASAPI(Windows Audio Session API) exclusive mode is what allows an application to bypass the windows mixer and send audio straight to a device or endpoint. This ofcourse benefits in super low latencies and no downmixing/upmixing artifacts that happen when you have your output set to a certain bit depth/sampling frequency but your source media is a different one(Reason why I set mine at 48/16 to eliminate this). This is the same as ASIO however WASAPI exclusive is native to the windows sound stack and doesnt require extra drivers or specific version of ASIO for certain audio devices.

I use WASAPI exclusive mode in FUBAR2000 and in XBMC so as to stream audio right to my receiver via HDMI and bypassing the windows mixer. Makes sense that it wouldnt work if turning that option off right?

And also because I was getting less crackles and pops with this option off I went and tested some games with it back on and ofcourse there was no difference. Just timing in certain game areas and a placebo effect most likely.

The option for *"Exclusive mode applications priority..."* just means the app that uses WASAPI exclusive mode will always come first in the audio queue.

So there you have it. Shed some light on that mysterious option, should be ok to leave it on as it doesnt take effect unless an app running in wasapi exclusive mode calls for it. Lol I guess some capture/recording software/voice chat does this slopely instead of using shared mode the way it should.

Not sure if you guys give a crap or not, just the findings of a sound nut who likes to educate/share the knowledge









*UPDATE:*
Did some more digging on why people have always said to turn these options off. It seems that some voice/chat apps would cause issues when mixed with some games and cause skipping and crackling and popping. However this isnt logical to me since if these apps went into exclusive mode, you wouldnt hear the game audio at all, only the chat audio. But I have never experienced this in W7/8 and these options have always been checked for me. Strange as hell. I would love to hear from you guys on your experiences with this..


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> Did some more digging on why people have always said to turn these options off. It seems that some voice/chat apps would cause issues when mixed with some games and cause skipping and crackling and popping. However this isnt logical to me since if these apps went into exclusive mode, you wouldnt hear the game audio at all, only the chat audio. But I have never experienced this in W7/8 and these options have always been checked for me. Strange as hell. I would love to hear from you guys on your experiences with this..


It causes my audio to crack like hell if I have more than one sound capture program running at the same time, like Dxtory + teamspeak + game's own unique audio capture, it causes my sound to crack/pop like mad at times if I'm playing a game like say Planetside 2. Turning off allow exclusive stops this from happening

Also have far far far far less errors capturing video with DXtory, fraps etc with it ticked off


----------



## djinferno806

Your situation makes sense. One of those capture programs I guarantee tries to run in exclusive mode and interupts the buffer because another is calling on the buffer as well. To me that sounds like crappy programming or programming code meant originally for xp where the audio stack didn't have specific audio sessions.

Ever think of a capture card? Does all the recording you do eat a lot of CPU cycles?


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Sorry to hear man. What games did you try with it?


l4d2 primarily. As thats the game I play 80% most of. But also a few other games.

The thing I also did notice with the SBX surround, were that the volume would be a little bit higher at center speaker position, with a headset. And as soon you turned the mouse just a little bit to either left or right, the sound would lower itself a little bit. I dont have that problem with CMSS-3D either.

So that were another plus score, for the CMSS-3D.

Still...this is just my opinion.


----------



## djinferno806

Well hey whatever sounds best to you is the right solution for you. How's the driver support treating you for that card in windows 7/8?


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Well hey whatever sounds best to you is the right solution for you. How's the driver support treating you for that card in windows 7/8?


Perfectly.
Auzentech has both w7 and w8 drivers for the Forte 7.1

w7
http://www.auzentech.com/site/download/archive.php#xfiforte

w8
http://www.auzentech.com/site/download/updates.php#xfiforte

Maybe the next generation after the Z series, will be where I finally put my Auzentech Forte 7.1 at the rest. They still need to refine their new SBX surround IMO.

-- Recon3D had "TruStudio Surround"
-- Z series had "SBX surround" (which I would call an improved version of TruStudio)

So probably when we hit the generation after SBX, I will strike


----------



## ole12

So.

I've had the soundcard for about 2 weeks now, and twice I've had computer freeze, after I reboot my computer, it wont recognize the soundcard.
I have shut down my computer, disconnect, and reconnect the soundcard to make it work again.

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## djinferno806

Perhaps an IRQ conflict with another device. Take card out, clean driver and reinstal. Try a different pcie slot too.

How stable is your OS? When was the last time you did a clean install? More than half the people who report these type of problems experience it due to OS issues.


----------



## ole12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Perhaps an IRQ conflict with another device. Take card out, clean driver and reinstal. Try a different pcie slot too. How stable is your OS? When was the last time you did a clean install? More than half the people who report these type of problems experience it due to OS issues.


The card is installed on a fresh formatted system.

The first time it happend, I completely uninstalled the creative driver, including using driver sweeper. So I was kinda suprised when it happended again.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## djinferno806

Try a different PCIe slot?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Leaning towards the AKG Q701's right now from the reviews I'm seeing. I'm sure it'll be a world of difference coming from a Razer Carcharias and onboard sound!


I had HDJ-2000 for a long time and now I have Q701 for about a month and over. I'm pretty sure they are break-in already. I didn't need to use equalizer on my Sound Blaster Zx at all for these cans. Just push Crystalize to 85% then you're done.

I've just played a bit of Dead Space 3 with these cans... I didn't last 10min. I just puss out quit the game. lol!


----------



## djinferno806

Well technically that's what Crystalizer is according to its creator. A type of dynamic eq DSP apparently. Its supposed to bring back dynamic range lost when mastered from 24 bit to 16 bit but inherently ends up compressing it more lol. There was an old article on this a long time ago I forget where.

I tried using it but couldn't get over how it artificially affected the highs and lows in games especially.

Do you find its better with your q701s than your hdj-2000?

*Update:*

Also after some more research, it turns out Crystalizer doesn't make anything 24 bit nor does it "add" or interpolate more samples. I have no doubt it makes some music sound better however its subjective on that just like anything else. So changing your bit depth or frequency wouldn't actually add any extra info or take advantage of it. Just a dynamic eq. Sounds like a placebo effect on this one.

Crystalizer does make a lot of my mp3 collection sound different dramatically. Not always good but different. Sometimes it changes lows and highs for good and sometimes not.

Like I said at the end of the day its subjective.

*Update 2:*

As it turns out 24 bit is needed for Crystalizer to properly work. I missed a part at the end of an article.

Its not due to the expansion of the dynamic range however but needed for getting rid of errors in rounding accumulation. This leads to the massive difference users hear with Crystalizer on and 16/24 bit.


----------



## EarlZ

@djinferno806

You mentioned that you have it at 16/48, I believe there should be no audio quality difference with that in gaming ? Im thinking most if not all games are using 16bit audio and even bluray movies are using 16? but correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## djinferno806

Yup that is correct.

Games send audio streams to the windows mixer in 48/16.

Blurays are different though. They store HD audio(DTS hd-ma or Dolby true HD, Lpcm) in 96khz/24 bit. The regular Dolby and DTS tracks on there will be 48/16 though.

This doesn't affect me as I use a separate bluray player or I would just bitstream the audio to my receiver. Would never get decoded on my PC at all.

The only things that go through the windows sound stack on my PC are games or windows sounds/browser. Like I said audio nut


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Ever think of a capture card? Does all the recording you do eat a lot of CPU cycles?


I was thinking of one, but then I bought Dxtory which is far and beyond the best game capture software I have ever used in my life, I was so impressed with it I bought it within 6 hours of using it

I can capture a hour of 1080p footage at 99.95% fraps quality for only 44 gigs, its fricken incredible


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Also after some more research, it turns out Crystalizer doesn't make anything 24 bit nor does it "add" or interpolate more samples. I have no doubt it makes some music sound better however its subjective on that just like anything else. So changing your bit depth or frequency wouldn't actually add any extra info or take advantage of it. Just a dynamic eq. Sounds like a placebo effect on this one.
> 
> Crystalizer does make a lot of my mp3 collection sound different dramatically. Not always good but different. Sometimes it changes lows and highs for good and sometimes not.
> 
> Like I said at the end of the day its subjective.


Can I see a link to this proof?

I can tell the difference between 16-bit with crystalizer and 24-bit with crystalizer like night and day personally


----------



## djinferno806

No you are correct in hearing a difference. I missed a part in the article that explains why 24 bit is needed for Crystalizer. Instead of it adding or extending the range, it needs 24 bit as to not get errors from rounding accumulation. Scroll to the Crystalizer review part.

http://ixbtlabs.com/articles2/multimedia/creative-x-fi.html

Also here is the creator of Crystalizer explaining what it is. However he barely explains it while he is trying to fuel his PR lingo lol. Its his response to the article above. And then the authors response to that.

http://ixbtlabs.com/articles2/multimedia/creative-x-fi-part2.html

Pardon my error, its late here and I'm half in the bag lol.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> No you are correct in hearing a difference. I missed a part in the article that explains why 24 bit is needed for Crystalizer. Instead of it adding or extending the range, it needs 24 bit as to not get errors from rounding accumulation. Scroll to the Crystalizer review part.
> 
> http://ixbtlabs.com/articles2/multimedia/creative-x-fi.html
> 
> Also here is the creator of Crystalizer explaining what it is. However he barely explains it while he is trying to fuel his PR lingo lol. Its his response to the article above. And then the authors response to that.
> 
> http://ixbtlabs.com/articles2/multimedia/creative-x-fi-part2.html
> 
> Pardon my error, its late here and I'm half in the bag lol.


I actually use Crystalizer, so should I have it at 24/96 or 24/48 ?


----------



## djinferno806

Well from the articles I have read there doesn't seem to be any upsampling algorythm taking place. So I want to say 96khz is pointless however I haven't tried it.

Let me know if you find a difference in sq.

Further more according to the theorem that explains sampling frequency, rates above 50-60 kHz are inaudible to the human ear. This is why they chose 44.1 and 48 as the most common formats. 96khz was chosen in in order to anti aliase the signal properly. So this is important at production or mix of the audio. However from my understanding its useless in upconverting using a DSP or eq.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> No you are correct in hearing a difference. I missed a part in the article that explains why 24 bit is needed for Crystalizer. Instead of it adding or extending the range, it needs 24 bit as to not get errors from rounding accumulation. Scroll to the Crystalizer review part.
> 
> http://ixbtlabs.com/articles2/multimedia/creative-x-fi.html
> 
> Also here is the creator of Crystalizer explaining what it is. However he barely explains it while he is trying to fuel his PR lingo lol. Its his response to the article above. And then the authors response to that.
> 
> http://ixbtlabs.com/articles2/multimedia/creative-x-fi-part2.html
> 
> Pardon my error, its late here and I'm half in the bag lol.


man those articles are hard as hell to read

The X-Fi guy says it doesn't restore 16-bit audio back to its original source, it just does as good a job as possible in restoring it back to 24-bit source

Then the two experts rip into him, and basically yells at him what the guy just said, that crystalizer does wonders for poor sound files, but nothing or can even hinder raw samples, which is just repeating what the X-Fi guy said, and then proceed to call it basically "Crap" and say "Oh you can get the same thing if you just turn the speakers up 3dB+" which is utter bull****

I want to run these guys against the uber audiophile sound test, I ******* bet, I SERIOUSLY ******* bet they fail it like everyone else, all 200+ "audiophiles" they've had do the test couldn't even tell the difference between 128kbit MP3 and FLAC other than getting a selection here and there correct through random guessing. Not to knock these guys, but they're doing all their tests etc with computers, devices which are designed to pick up even the slightest khz out of range, and not using their EARS to see if it sounds better or worse


----------



## djinferno806

Ya they weren't the easiest to read, definitely needed some cliffs.

Any who like I said its all subjective right. If it sounds better to you then awesome beans. I personally don't use it because I want to hear my games the way they were meant to be heard without any weird eq changes.

For music mp3s and such I'm sure that's where the bread and butter is for this feature.


----------



## djriful

Quote:
Originally Posted by *djinferno806* 

*snip*

Do you find its better with your q701s than your hdj-2000?


> *snip*


Q701 soundstage is open and wide compare to HDJ-2000 closed isolated.


----------



## rc12

Hey guys, I have a ZXR and just got the AKG K712 Pro's today. Forgive the noob question but should I run the ZXR in high or low gain with these headphones?


----------



## djinferno806

Normal gain is fine. 62 ohm is fairly easy to drive.


----------



## rc12

sweet thanks for replying so fast.


----------



## djinferno806

Boring job + short attention span. Might as well help.

How do the k712s sound with the zxr?


----------



## leekaifu

That right. I'm using a Creative X-Fi sound card, and don't like the fact its a RCA to 3.5 to plug it in


----------



## ShamisOMally

@djinferno806

I did what that article linked said I should do, which is turn off crystalizer

Ugh, god, music sounds so flat and unresponsive, and I got my headphones perfectly set up to boot. I know I have neutral sounding headphones (Sennheiser 558's), but songs like Blues Brothers - Can't turn you loose all the high pitches all but vanish when listening to it, like the cymbals etc

EDIT1: Oh god, so cannot do this, crystalizer just restores so much sound clarity to me

I seriously don't understand what they mean by "Noise" with raw samples, I took some raw samples of my voice and recorded as PCM, crystalizer almost barely touched it, the only thing I noticed was it took some of the static out of the end of my mic's noise filtering with it on when playing back sound

If its adding "Noise" I would like to see if this is bad noise or good noise

Also, listening to Zelda Medley - Lindsey Sterling with crystalizer off is fricken hell, and I'm listening to it with a FLAC of all things, the violin loses so, so, so much vividness and drive

If I have to say anything, through personal testing, crystalizer works more on rapid high pitch changes than low pitch changes. These guys say it just raises bass and treble, yet when I hear it with it on it sounds like it adds like 3-5dB to the entire equalizer line, and reduces/mutes a ton of the mute sound that is in between instruments

Like I said, maybe these guys need to do some subjective sound tests, and not just look at computer graphing equipment


----------



## djinferno806

Different tastes man. My DT 770 pro 250 ohm are neutral too but that's the way I like it. You get used to it that way.

Sometimes you have to change the eq or turn up certain DSPs in order to make up for limitations of your audio equipment. In this case headphones. Not saying that's your case but in general for anyone.

I find myself happy without any eq or crystalizer.


----------



## rc12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Boring job + short attention span. Might as well help.
> 
> How do the k712s sound with the zxr?


I only had time to mess with them a little bit last night. I'm going to use these mainly for gaming. Played a few minutes of the new splinter cell and was impressed. The positional cues are better compared to my DT990's and everything in general sounds more lively compared to what I'm used to. They are extremely comfortable as well.


----------



## djinferno806

Ya I've been playing that too recently. They used some really high audio assets in this game. And the positioning is really good for pre baked 5.1

When you shoot off a silenced gun, it sounds so crisp. The event driven music is pretty decent too.


----------



## Castaa

What's the difference between the:

Sound Blaster Z _*70*SB150200000_ and Sound Blaster Z _*30*SB150200000_ models?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=Sound+Blaster+Z+&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## djinferno806

2 of those models are OEM models. Not retail. It says right on there near the description

The main differences are no emi shield and no retail packaging. But functionality they are the exact same cards. Oh and there is probably no chance of getting fine gold capacitors with OEM. Although who cares. Only self proclaimed audiophile gods say they hear a difference. And certainly not at this price point.

But I would stay away from the OEM version personally. Many users in different sites are saying that without the shield they are getting terrible EMI characterized by buzzing or squeeling through deadphones. Makes sence since it uses quite a bit of analogue components now.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Castaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> 2 of those models are OEM models. Not retail. It says right on there near the description
> 
> The main differences are no emi shield and no retail packaging. But functionality they are the exact same cards. Oh and there is probably no chance of getting fine gold capacitors with OEM. Although who cares. Only self proclaimed audiophile gods say they hear a difference. And certainly not at this price point.
> 
> But I would stay away from the OEM version personally. Many users in different sites are saying that without the shield they are getting terrible EMI characterized by buzzing or squeeling through deadphones. Makes sence since it uses quite a bit of analogue components now.
> 
> Just some food for thought.


I know they are OEM parts but why have two different model numbers for the same part? There has to be a difference between them, right?


----------



## djinferno806

Ohhh... I though u meant between retail and OEM.

Because OEM have both 30 and 70 prefix numbers. Ya that's random no idea why there would be 2 revisions.

More than likely there was a hardware update somewhere or due to a small bug in a component. Who knows. That's what makes the most sense since the retail is 70 as well.

I figure the retail will be the most recent hardware revision.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaa*
> 
> I know they are OEM parts but why have two different model numbers for the same part? There has to be a difference between them, right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Ohhh... I though u meant between retail and OEM.
> 
> Because OEM have both 30 and 70 prefix numbers. Ya that's random no idea why there would be 2 revisions.
> 
> More than likely there was a hardware update somewhere or due to a small bug in a component. Who knows. That's what makes the most sense since the retail is 70 as well.
> 
> I figure the retail will be the most recent hardware revision.


To differentiate inventories.


----------



## djinferno806

But why are there 2 different inventories is what I'd like to know.


----------



## benbenkr

30SB150200000 is the new OEM inventory model for Asia, I don't know why Newegg is selling it.


----------



## MR-e

the zxr is not in stock at my local store. I just picked up the akg q701's and was wondering do i need the zxr? or can i settle for the z or zx? i already know i won't be using the acm or the daughter card from the zxr so those are a moot point. what i want from the zxr is the ability to drive my q701's well and to plug both the headphones and my speakers into the card at the same time; then toggle between the two with the software. is this possible with the z?


----------



## djinferno806

Ya the z has the exact same features. The difference is only in the hardware quality.

The z will power them sufficiently however keep in mind those headphones are notorious for being picky with equipment so they keep getting better with better hardware. How much better? Hard to say without listening to them yourself.


----------



## MR-e

my current speakers now plug into the same port as my headset. how would i connect them on the z if i use the akg in the headphone port? do i need a splitter for the speakers?


----------



## djinferno806

No the back of the z and zxr have separate headphone out and line out connections


----------



## MR-e

thanks, just got off the phone and the z is also out of stock.... looks like these headphones will continue to look nice i guess... :S


----------



## djinferno806

Sorry to hear. Why not get it shipped in a day or so from newegg.


----------



## djinferno806

Posted up a new thread with some info about the new Sound Blaster USB and PCIe cards coming out in November for those of you who are interested.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1428235/new-creative-sound-blaster-pcie-and-usb-sound-cards-announced-omni-surround-5-1-usb-audigy-rx-fx


----------



## djriful

I finally decided to skip the ACM module and directly connect my Q701 to the card... sounds are much better. The only thing I'm keeping the ACM is the mic for now.


----------



## Creator

I honestly can't tell a difference between the ACM or direct connect to ZXR. I kept thinking the ZXR sounded a little bit better, until I went straight back to the ACM and felt a, "nope, sounds the same actually". I'm using a set of DT 880 Pros as well, so I don't think it's my cans.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I honestly can't tell a difference between the ACM or direct connect to ZXR. I kept thinking the ZXR sounded a little bit better, until I went straight back to the ACM and felt a, "nope, sounds the same actually". I'm using a set of DT 880 Pros as well, so I don't think it's my cans.


There are problem with the volume knob... contact issue I have to spin it a few time every day to fix it. Now it's every hour..


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> There are problem with the volume knob... contact issue I have to spin it a few time every day to fix it. Now it's every hour..


Same problem here(Volume knob) , but after 2 week listen flac music ( Headphones direct to the card) today I connect the HP to the ACM , 30 seconds later I connect back the HP to the card, there is a lot different , the sound is way more clean especially the bass.


----------



## djinferno806

I have the same problem with my ACM... Not so much the volume knob itself but the lack of bass.

If I was to explain it properly, it feels like I'm using my DT 770s without an amp. ie: if I plugged it into my motherboard or a/v receiver directly. They just don't sound powered for some reason. It seems there is resistance or impedence being applied within the ACM somehow almost.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I have the same problem with my ACM... Not so much the volume knob itself but the lack of bass.
> 
> If I was to explain it properly, it feels like I'm using my DT 770s without an amp. ie: if I plugged it into my motherboard or a/v receiver directly. They just don't sound powered for some reason. It seems there is resistance or impedence being applied within the ACM somehow almost.


Exactly. It's a bummer :c


----------



## djinferno806

It actually pisses me off, I spent almost $300 with taxes in and the ACM is next to useless as an extender/volume control.. Its only good for the mic which I have tested it and its pretty good to be honest. The daughterboard is useless to me too as I dont use digital out. And the Z wasnt enough for me as the headphone out was nowhere as clean as the line outs(due to the bottlenecking of the headamp) and the opamp sockets are what Im really interested in as well.

They should have saved money on these 2 features and just included a standalone ZXR for roughly $175ish...


----------



## watsaname

Yeah they should make an intermediate version. The price jump from the Z/Zx and the ZxR is pretty big or maybe make the daughter board something like an extra that you can buy instead of just bundling it from the get go.


----------



## Svarog

Does anyone know if the cover of the ZxR is just for looks or does it help with shielding?

Because of my current setup i can only use the ZxR in the last PCI-E Slot. Problem is that it blocks my USB 2.0 Front Panel Header. So the only solution would be to remove the Cover of the ZxR.

This is how it's instelled atm:


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svarog*
> 
> Does anyone know if the cover of the ZxR is just for looks or does it help with shielding?
> 
> Because of my current setup i can only use the ZxR in the last PCI-E Slot. Problem is that it blocks my USB 2.0 Front Panel Header. So the only solution would be to remove the Cover of the ZxR.
> 
> This is how it's instelled atm:


Have you try in a different slot , it should work , I know mine does .


----------



## Svarog

I wouldn't have asked this question if that was possible.

The only other slot is the Third Orange one which is shared with the one of my Videocard so it will run at 8x times, which is not gonna happen.

So does the ZxR Cover works as a shield or is it just a fancy Cover?


----------



## djinferno806

The z and zxr shields are indeed emi shields not just for looks...

With that being said the ZXR shield is more important as its supposed to help separate 2 sides of components from bleeding EMI onto eachother if I remember correctly. I would definitely not recommend removing it.

But if you are so desperate then go ahead and try and see if you experience bad interference.


----------



## Svarog

I fixed it already.

I shortened the back end of the Female Connector. I only needed about 2MM for everything to fit properly


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Could anyone with a ZX or a ZXR confirm something for me? When I turn the headphone volume knob to the left, it comes to a stop with a soft thud as if it's hit rubber, while when turned the other way it comes to a stop when it hits plastic. Is that normal?


----------



## djinferno806

I can confirm. My zxr ACM does this.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Cool, thanks. Odd design choice, I thought.


----------



## Clukos

I just got the Soundblaster Z and i got one question, should i turn bass redirection and bass gain on? Are there any disadvantages when doing so? I think with bass redirection stereo sound lacks some serious bass and this fixed it, should i worry about audio quality?


----------



## djinferno806

Bass redirection allows you to set your speakers' crossover frequency manually and have the Z control it through driver software filtering instead of letting your speakers use their natural crossover to the sub.

I would leave them both off. Something that messes with my sound's frequency and cutoff just makes me uneasy and paranoid that I would be losing information in the sub 100 hz range.

If you want more bass just adjust the equalizer instead of messing with crossovers...


----------



## dukeReinhardt

So I've been playing around with the speakers for less than a day and all of a sudden my speakers started blaring as loud as they could?? Not just normal noise but full on weird electrical noises as loud as they could go, and I couldn't even mute volume until I restarted the PC. This is a pretty serious concern for me... enough to consider sending my card back the moment it happens again, since my speakers are far more valuable than the card. Is this a driver issue? what could it be? I'm using the latest driver on Windows 8.1.


----------



## Clukos

As soon as i turn bass redirection off it seems like there is no bass at all, i didn't have that problem with my on-board alc 898. Turning it off essentially turns off my sub-woofer :|


----------



## djinferno806

What speakers are you using?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> What speakers are you using?


The z 906. Actually i think i messed up something in the calibration of the speakers. I turned everything to default and it suddenly works again without the bass redirection, but i don't know what i did wrong hmmm


----------



## djinferno806

Well boys and girls, Hardware Accelerated, 3D Coordinate based HRTF is back.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1429359/anandtech-amd-announces-trueaudio-technology-for-upcoming-gpus

Downside is its only for AMD GPU's for now.


----------



## EarlZ

I am interested in getting the sbz mainly for dd-live but ive read that there is a audio delay issue when the feature is used. Is this affecting all cards?
What users are posting is when they have dd-live encoding there is an audio delay if its turned off there is no delay. Can anyone give me a feedback about this?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Well boys and girls, Hardware Accelerated, 3D Coordinate based HRTF is back.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1429359/anandtech-amd-announces-trueaudio-technology-for-upcoming-gpus
> 
> Downside is its only for AMD GPU's for now.


Meh, it's going to take another 3-4 years before I change something in my rig.


----------



## SaLX

The ZxR is undoubtedly a very attractive card, and as many people have mentioned a lot of buyers would far prefer to buy just the card without the ACM and the daughterboard.

Have Creative ever launched a premier card like this before and then released a pared-down single card only version with the same spec's? I live in hope.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am interested in getting the sbz mainly for dd-live but ive read that there is a audio delay issue when the feature is used. Is this affecting all cards?
> What users are posting is when they have dd-live encoding there is an audio delay if its turned off there is no delay. Can anyone give me a feedback about this?


I have experienced this audio delay and posted about it here:

http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=699836

and here:

http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=699603


----------



## EarlZ

Has it been resolved?


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Has it been resolved?


Back in August, I contacted Creative tech support and after many detailed e-mails to them, they advised the following: "I have escalated this to our product testers to look at. I will let you know when I have some feed back from them." That is the last I have heard from them.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Has it been resolved?
> 
> 
> 
> Back in August, I contacted Creative tech support and after many detailed e-mails to them, they advised the following: "I have escalated this to our product testers to look at. I will let you know when I have some feed back from them." That is the last I have heard from them.
Click to expand...

Dang, I wonder if this is an isolated case or affecting all.


----------



## djinferno806

Is this affecting zxr as well or just z?


----------



## Galxra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> I think you can only manually switch between the two in the Speaker/Headphones tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have another question. I have the ZX (so the ACM not the mic). When CrystalVoice is disabled, my mic is super clear, but has a pretty noticeable static noise behind my voice. Enabling CrystalVoice gets rid of that static, but it really degrades the quality of my voice. Is that to be expected and normal for everyone, or is there a way I can get rid of the static when CrystalVoice is disabled? I thought these cards blocked out interference!


I am wondering exactly the same thing. If I plug my Astro a40 mic to my front panel IO the mic quality is actually better than on the ZxR.

Do any of you know if I have a defective card or did I pay 300$ for something worse than my onboard audio?


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Mmmmh. I've had the ZXR for over a day now and I've noticed two obnoxious bugs, one of which I find dangerous for my speakers.

One is the noise explotion I mentioned yesterday which I realise was either caused by some sort of incompatibility with Google Talk, "exclusive mode", Windows 8.1, and the Creative driver. One of those is to blame. Someone was ringing me on Google talk, and when I picked up my speakers went to full volume and exploded noise, which I couldn't turn off via software, so I had to reset my PC. Since I didn't know the exact cause, and fearing for my speakers, I disabled exclusive mode for my microphone, and started using Skype. No issue since.

Another is that after about a day of my PC being turned on (I haven't yet identified the exact cause), the rear left speaker in my 5.1 setup becomes noticeably louder than the rest of my speakers. I'd guess somewhere between 1/4 and 1/3 louder. This has now happened twice (once for each day I've owned the card), and the only fix I've found is to restart the PC. (Eh, scratch that, I just had to restart and the bug kicked in minutes later - only after I opened Chrome, or so it seems. I've disabled exclusive mode for speakers as well now, but I think this is suboptimal for WASAPI. In any case I guess this _should_ be a workaround for now).

Any help or information about these issues would be greatly appreciated. I think the Creative forums are down at the moment.


----------



## Thoth420

Anyone run into problems getting one of these cards installed? The IO shield won't go all the way down in my c70 and I really don't want to try forcing it. Tried every port available same thing.









Edit: Got it in finally!


----------



## djinferno806

@ dukereinhardt

Uninstal your zxr drivers, clean in safe mode, reinstall but this time don't install the speaker setup program.

See if that helps your volume issue.

Also try leaving exclusive mode enabled but disable giving them priority. There's no reasom why Google talk should go through wasapi exclusive. It should be allowed to mix with the other windows sounds...

Only other thing is maybe something was changed in the audio stack in the 8.1 update to windows. However I doubt it. The driver should support it too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galxra*
> 
> I am wondering exactly the same thing. If I plug my Astro a40 mic to my front panel IO the mic quality is actually better than on the ZxR.
> 
> Do any of you know if I have a defective card or did I pay 300$ for something worse than my onboard audio?


Do you have crystal voice enabled or any other signal processing? The ADC on the zxr is far superior to your onboard one. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Tacoboy

I believe the Z & Zx use a different headphone amplifier the the ZxR.
Are there any headphones that do not work well with the Z & Zx's headphone amplifier?

Also, does anyone know the Z & Zx's headphone jack's output impedance?


----------



## djinferno806

Generally the higher impedence cans might have an issue with getting enough power. 600 ohm amp doesn't mean much if it can't send enough power. My DT 770 250 ohm sounded OK but was slightly underpowered. It only provides 125 MW into 32 ohms. So I would assume it wouldn't give enough in the 200+ ohm range.

The output inpedence of the z is measured at roughly 22 ohms.


----------



## Galxra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Do you have crystal voice enabled or any other signal processing? The ADC on the zxr is far superior to your onboard one. Doesn't make sense to me.


No, I have disabled crystal voice because it makes my voice worse than if I'm not using it. I'm really displeased with this product so far, maybe I will return it to the store.


----------



## GuardianOS

I just installed a Geforce 770 GTX and now the sound from my Creative Zx is cutting out randomly.

Doesn't matter if it is Foobar2000, KMplayer, Chrome youtube, Firefox youtube, or any other site, it just cuts out at random times for a split second as if the sound is being muted. I didn't have this before I put in the card (the old one died), so I don't know if this is an NVIDIA issue or an issue with the sound card. (I have tried the latest NVIDIA drivers and the last WHQL drivers from July. No change)

(I have also made sure to disable HD audio device from the graphics card even though I use DVI-D)


----------



## drnilly007

Anyone able to help me here, I have the Z 1502 (no shroud version) and it worked flawlessly using the analog outputs, but just the other day I got a soundbar with optical and I couldn't seem to get it to work it then the Z disappeared from my computer, wasn't in device manager so I reinstalled the drivers.

I have turned on/off my rig for a couple of days and no problems.

Now today the same thing I turned off the sound bar manually with the computer on came back to listen to some music and now its gone again, I did look around device manager and it is in Sound, video, and game controllers tab but not in Audio In/Outputs tab, it is named Sound Blaster Audio Controller.

Also in Pro Studio if you click the arrow button on top and choose Audio Device Selection there isn't anything to select usually it says SoundBlaster Z and no other option in the drop down menu. Also in windows Playback Devices (right-click on the speaker icon in tray) the sound blaster z device isn't listed

there either.

I tried a restart, I have newest driver, tried dis/enabling the one soundblaser item in device manager.... I don't mind re-installing the drivers but I don't want to every time I turn around.


----------



## drnilly007

Found answer on forums http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=699846&s=f7c05192b0250a453d69862a9825549b

Have to completely turn off computer for 5 secs.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> @ dukereinhardt
> 
> Uninstal your zxr drivers, clean in safe mode, reinstall but this time don't install the speaker setup program.
> 
> See if that helps your volume issue.
> 
> Also try leaving exclusive mode enabled but disable giving them priority. There's no reasom why Google talk should go through wasapi exclusive. It should be allowed to mix with the other windows sounds...
> 
> Only other thing is maybe something was changed in the audio stack in the 8.1 update to windows. However I doubt it. The driver should support it too.


Thanks for your help and suggesions. I've tried what you said and unfortunately any messing with exclusive mode messes up the balance of the rear left speaker. I had the same thought as you - Google Talk using WASAPI exclusive seemed strange to me (and in fact I don't have _any_ applications which make use WASAPI exclusive), however it is only in exclusive mode (or probably) that I have my issues... makes me wonder if it's worth keeping the card

Edit: I've found the cause of the rear left speaker volume problem. Actually I don't even think it's related to "exclusive mode". The sound settings control panel window is what sets the volume awry. I've reset my PC a number of times now and even opening the settings window messes up my speaker volumes. I don't know if anything else messes up my volumes, but for now I have exclusive mode on with both my speakers and mic, and will just avoid looking at the sound settings program found in the CP. Hopefully the same trigger was affecting my speakers with Google Talk

Edit2: I've done some more restarts, and I've pinpointed the _exact_ point at which speaker balance gets messed up. It's when I look at the "Recording" tab of the control panel's Sound program. Very odd bug, but at least I know what to avoid, and at least I can use exclusive mode now. Again, not sure if anything else causes problems, and still not sure what caused the noise explosion.

Edit3: Also happens after clicking "Test" in the Creative Z Control Panel's "CrystalVoice" tab.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Found answer on forums http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=699846&s=f7c05192b0250a453d69862a9825549b
> 
> Have to completely turn off computer for 5 secs.


Which PCI-E slot you added your card into?


----------



## drnilly007

1x slot top most slot


----------



## djriful

Check for BIOS updates and the slot *blow some dirt out?* contact issue?


----------



## drnilly007

Not easy to get it out as the tubing from top gpu to cpu is in the way and it isn't worth taking it out yet, just have to turn off computer to get it to work.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuardianOS*
> 
> I just installed a Geforce 770 GTX and now the sound from my Creative Zx is cutting out randomly.
> 
> Doesn't matter if it is Foobar2000, KMplayer, Chrome youtube, Firefox youtube, or any other site, it just cuts out at random times for a split second as if the sound is being muted. I didn't have this before I put in the card (the old one died), so I don't know if this is an NVIDIA issue or an issue with the sound card. (I have tried the latest NVIDIA drivers and the last WHQL drivers from July. No change)
> 
> (I have also made sure to disable HD audio device from the graphics card even though I use DVI-D)


Did you have an Nvidia or AMD card prior?


----------



## Gaupz

Yeah I just changed my headphones from connecting into the ACM to the ZxR and immediately noticed better sound quality and a HUGE increase in bass.

With the ACM I had the bass at 100% and It was barely noticeable.

On a side note it's still an okay mic for VOIP..... except Ventrilo it just sounds plain horrible in vent.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaupz*
> 
> Yeah I just changed my headphones from connecting into the ACM to the ZxR and immediately noticed better sound quality and a HUGE increase in bass.
> 
> With the ACM I had the bass at 100% and It was barely noticeable.
> 
> On a side note it's still an okay mic for VOIP..... except Ventrilo it just sounds plain horrible in vent.


I'm still using my ACM for mic,


----------



## Gaupz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm still using my ACM for mic,


Yeah me too!







better that the Zalman Mic 1. Everyone tells me it sounds bad in vent but its nearly perfect(as far as clarity for general use) for skype and it sounds fine when I record in audacity too.

Pretty much my only complaint for the ZxR, Sucks we lose out on the volume nob. But hey loving the product so far! definitely worth the $250 CAD I paid


----------



## GuardianOS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Did you have an Nvidia or AMD card prior?


MSI Geforce 570 GTX before.

Fingers crossed but the developer drivers for Open GL 4.4 seem to have stopped my sound from cutting out every twenty seconds. (After a reboot)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuardianOS*
> 
> MSI Geforce 570 GTX before.
> 
> Fingers crossed but the developer drivers for Open GL 4.4 seem to have stopped my sound from cutting out every twenty seconds. (After a reboot)


Nice.


----------



## GuardianOS

The audio only cuts out for less than a full second once every ten to twenty minutes now.


----------



## EarlZ

I would guess nobody here is using the optical out with DD-Live?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I would guess nobody here is using the optical out with DD-Live?


I have a friend is using Optical out on his Creative Sound Blaster Z but he's not on this forums.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I would guess nobody here is using the optical out with DD-Live?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend is using Optical out on his Creative Sound Blaster Z but he's not on this forums.
Click to expand...

Are you able to ask him if there is an audio delay when DD-Live encoding is used?


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I would guess nobody here is using the optical out with DD-Live?


My audio setup is using opt out and no delay but had some problems with the sound card disappearing off the computer only fix is to turn computer off for about 5 seconds and it comes back on. Sounds great with my $40 Phillips 2.1 sound bar.


----------



## djinferno806

^ ya but dd live? Or just 2.0 lpcm?

I think the encoding is lagging.

Does DTS encoding give u delay too?


----------



## iARDAs

I am going to be hooking up my PC to my living room setup tomorrow.

SoundBalster ZX and Harman Kardon AVR 155


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> ^ ya but dd live? Or just 2.0 lpcm?
> 
> I think the encoding is lagging.
> 
> Does DTS encoding give u delay too?


I experienced audio delay with both DD and DTS. As soon as I turned off the encoding, the delay stopped occurring.


----------



## djinferno806

I'm curious if the zxr has the same problem since it dedicates its own sound core chip to digital out on the daughter board.


----------



## iARDAs

While gaming with my PC on a 5+1 setup which one is preferred DD or DTS?


----------



## djinferno806

I think its mostly preference. Some say DTS encodes higher quality, less compression but its hard to hear that.
I think it also depends on whether your receiver or system supports one or the other. I don't really use digital out as my GPU does that through HDMI.

Is the delay on games only or also movies?

From reading a lot of online reviews about dd live and various audio sources it seems the consensus is its the code supplied by Dolby that just lags in general. Some people don't notice it however that also seems like it depends how prone you are to noticing lag. Auditory cues vs visual cues and their speed.

Seems people who get lag with various audio cards say anywhere between 50 ms - 100 ms of lag in general.

I'm going to hook up my zxr to my receiver later and see what happens.

I'm thinking this is just the downside of software based encoding. I don't think its done natively on the soundcore. The only native encoding chip I known of is on the Xbox 360? Maybe there's others. Even the x-fi chip did it in software I believe.

EDIT: Seems the X-fI did do DD live in hardware and so does the SoundCore on the chip itself afterall. Strange as its supposed to be able to process tons of effects at once without issue. I wonder if the lag is worse with more SBX feature turned on? Bottleneck of some sort?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I think its mostly preference. Some say DTS encodes higher quality, less compression but its hard to hear that.
> I think it also depends on whether your receiver or system supports one or the other. I don't really use digital out as my GPU does that through HDMI.


My 5+1 can support DTS and DD both. I guess I should decide tomorrow on which one to use.

Also do all games support both?


----------



## djinferno806

games don't output in Dolby or DTS... For that matter nothing on a PC does(with the exception of movies encoded as such). The sound gets mixed by the windows mixer as lpcm and then the z encodes it into dd or dts and sent out digital. This is because digital out doesn't have the bandwidth to support 5.1 channels of lpcm, so dd or DTS compresses it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> games don't output in Dolby or DTS... For that matter nothing on a PC does(with the exception of movies encoded as such). The sound gets mixed by the windows mixer as lpcm and then the z encodes it into dd or dts and sent out digital.


hmmm

Than is there any benefit to choose one over another one? I can do that with my 5+1. Select whichever one I want.


----------



## homestyle

Anybody use this card under windows 7 and 8 and compare the differences?

Win 8 brought back sound hardware acceleration. I'm thinking the his headphone 3d surround effects should be much better and the quality should be higher.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> hmmm
> 
> Than is there any benefit to choose one over another one? I can do that with my 5+1. Select whichever one I want.


Like I said there are those that will favour DTS since it encodes at higher bit rate but listening tests usually debunk that. Its just the way its compressed that actually doesn't mean much when it comes to numbers. This has been the argument forever if you go by many av forums or similiar sites. DTS encodes at 1.5 Mbit/s, Dolby at 640 kbits/s.

Personally I can't hear a difference when it comes to movies and such.

If you do use DTS though, make sure you use DTS interactive. DTS Neo is for upmixing stereo to multichannel content to all speakers. Stereo enveloping I think is the correct term?

*@homestyle*

I used my z/zxr under both 7 and now 8. There's no difference nor should there be. The sound card doesn't feature any hardware acceleration. Everything is done on the DSP through software. It doesn't use any special api to take advantage of the hardware calls, it all goes through the wasapi and onto the windows mixer like everything else. Hardware calls bypass windows mixer.


----------



## GuardianOS

Just to update on my issue with the sound drops after a graphics card was installed, I put the PC on its own electrical circuit and it stopped. So circuit was overloaded (not sure how) / poorly wired.
(The one I am using now is from the original electrical work and the one with problems was from a later renovation done by monkeys apparently. I thought power issue when I flipped a light switch off and it took my sound right out for a second; I did this with the lights on the circuit a few times and every time it took the sound out. Since giving it, its own circuit, no problems.)


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey guys, having a really annoying problem with this card (the regular Z). When I try to play games (games ONLY) after about 30 seconds the sound card automatically kicks over to the headphone port rather than speakers. It doesn't seem to matter if headphones are plugged in or not, it switched over. This happens every single time. I've put it in multiple slots, re-installed windows and the drivers, switched from 8 to 7, it still does it. Anyone have a clue? Creative tech support doesn't work, just get 505 errors.


----------



## nleksan

DTS is superior, but I guarantee that you won't hear a difference on computer speakers, you need a fairly high end "real" audio setup, but if you have the equipment, you should hear a difference, especially when it comes to dynamic range.


----------



## ole12

Hi.

Im using the ZXR with Dt770 pro 80ohm cans, I was wondering If I need any 5.1 headset to really benefit all the extra settings on the soundcard?
3D surround?

I dont use any settings when im listening to music, but will I notice any diffrence if have a "surround" headset while im gaming?


----------



## djinferno806

3D virtual surround aka sbx surround on the z series is made to work on 2 drivers. You are getting the full benefit by using a good set of cans. Any 5.1 headphones will always have inferior sound due to small drivers and their placement.

Of course a real 5.1 speaker setup will always be better for pre mixed 5.1 gaming. If you have the room of course lol.


----------



## drnilly007

Anyone know how to stop the sound from the digital output when I switch to headphones? It just continues to play. I would like it to be automatic but I have been turning off the speakers and/or muting spdif.


----------



## ole12

Thanks, then I can keep on using my DT770.

I had a creative 7.1 speaker system few years ago, have change to a mutch easier setup now (audioengine a5+), pretty happy with it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## djinferno806

The audioengine A5 will be my speakers once I switch back to an office and monitor setup. Right now my PC is my living room gaming PC/htpc hooked up to my receiver.

Awesome setup IMHO. A5 for music, audio editing and dt770 for gaming... All run from the zxr. I'm jealous of your setup right now lol


----------



## ole12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> The audioengine A5 will be my speakers once I switch back to an office and monitor setup. Right now my PC is my living room gaming PC/htpc hooked up to my receiver.
> 
> Awesome setup IMHO. A5 for music, audio editing and dt770 for gaming... All run from the zxr. I'm jealous of your setup right now lol


The A5+ are really bad ass, I was supprised at first how powerfull they are (dispite their size), the sound is just amazing.
Since I got them, the DT770 is about to dust down, the A5+ works for everything! Deff worth the muuneeey!


----------



## SaLX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Ya i was hugely dissapointed after getting the zxr and using the ACM. The bass response took a hit for some reason.
> 
> Im not sure what Creative did but it screws up the sound. So now I have that and the daughter card sitting in the box wasting away...


Has anybody sussed out where Creative have gone wrong with the ACM - is it the output impedance (if applicable - it's not an amplifier) or the impedance of the cable? Does this affect all headphones or is it just some headphones like the Beyerdynamics?


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> Has anybody sussed out where Creative have gone wrong with the ACM - is it the output impedance (if applicable) or the impedance of the cable? Does this affect all headphones or is it just some headphones like the Beyerdynamics?


I have the Ultrasone HFI 780, and the ACM sucks, I used it as a microphone.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> I have the Ultrasone HFI 780, and the ACM sucks, I used it as a microphone.


Do you find the ZXR's mic full of hiss without NR on? Or super quiet without Mic Boost on +30? I was expecting the mic to be a bit better to be honest.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Do you find the ZXR's mic full of hiss without NR on? Or super quiet without Mic Boost on +30? I was expecting the mic to be a bit better to be honest.


I have the Mic boost at 0dB and the Mic volume at 100% ,Wedge Angle at 28%
Smart Volume, noise reduction, acoustic Echo cancellation, and focus ON, it work perfect for me , every time I play online I do ask how it sound 99% players say it sound clear,


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Oh really? I'm trying that now and I have to talk fairly loudly, and even then it sounds pretty bad. Terrible, in fact. My voice oscillates because of echo cancellation (words get broken up and sound like garbage), and if I hold the same tone for a while then it's soon blocked out (probably by the NR algorithm). This sounds like the complaints people are making about the Z and ZX's mic, though you have a ZXR and it seems you're having a much better time than I am... are you perhaps not using the latest driver? OR sitting very close to the mic and speaking fairly loudly?


----------



## djinferno806

It seems it's key not to set the wedge angle too wide. Otherwise it will pickup everything. My zxr mic tends to do fairly well in sq.

Have you tried looking into that?


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Oh really? I'm trying that now and I have to talk fairly loudly, and even then it sounds pretty bad. Terrible, in fact. My voice oscillates because of echo cancellation (words get broken up and sound like garbage), and if I hold the same tone for a while then it's soon blocked out (probably by the NR algorithm). This sounds like the complaints people are making about the Z and ZX's mic, though you have a ZXR and it seems you're having a much better time than I am... are you perhaps not using the latest driver? OR sitting very close to the mic and speaking fairly loudly?


I thinks depend of the mic , some user said thet the Mic sound good, some user said it sucks so I'll guess it's luck


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Yeah, I just set my settings just like furyn9 described, and of course I've tried messing with the settings in the past as well. I basically can't get any success with the mic without some combination of +30db mic boost, and noise reduction, both of which make the mic sound really cheap, with my voice breaking up and me having to talk fairly loudly despite the boost. Echo cancellation breaks up half the words I say into noise, so headphones are a must (with echo cancellation off). What are your own settings by the way?

Edit: @furyn9, since we're all using the same mic, I would think the quality should be consistent for all of us unless something is broken with my stuff...


----------



## furyn9

This is my setting and I just test the Mixc again and it sound good no problem at all, I might get luckie, but the headphone part its sucks


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Oh, thanks. Yeah sorry, I meant djinferno806 - you replied while I was writing my last comment, which was directed at him. I already tried your settings, though it does still sound horrendous.


----------



## djriful

The ACM by default cut down the volume almost 60% if you turn the knob to max at 100% with windows volume at 100%. Then run the cable directly skipping ACM, all you need is 20% for the same loudness.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

That seems plausible for headphones but the thing is I'm actually talking about the mic. The mic on the ZXR is _on_ the ACM so I can't bypass the ACM, since I want to use its mic.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Anyone in here not use their ACM and want to sell it to me? I have a ZXR but no ACM (purchased second hand).


----------



## Tiihokatti

If anyone is interested:
SBZ Switcher - Automate Speakers/Headphones mode switching


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> If anyone is interested:
> SBZ Switcher - Automate Speakers/Headphones mode switching


Nice! I'm a little disappointed that the profiles in the SB software doesn't remember the output choice. I'll give this a go.


















+1 Rep


----------



## Thoth420

Hey all just installed my Zx in my new sig rig below. Sound quality is fantastic (even with my crap speakers) but there were a few small snafus along the way.
First (and the most concerning to me): I opted to download the driver/software from Creative as opposed to using the disc and this led to the first and only blue screen I have encountered on this rig. I then chose to use the disc and the wizard detected a failed prior install and corrected the actions making the second install attempt a success. Should I be concerned about this as? Fresh OS don't want anything corrupted or installed wrong and it wouldn't be too much work to just start over from scratch.

Second: The windows start sound (on password login) cuts out before finishing. Is this a normal bi product of the control panel starting with windows?

Third: Is the desktop mic have a way to be completely disabled? I have no use for it.

I apologize if this stuff has been covered prior but being someone with very little knowledge of audio equipment and hardware...I doubt reading 102 pages would do anything but confuse me something fierce.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> If anyone is interested:
> SBZ Switcher - Automate Speakers/Headphones mode switching


Added to OP page.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hey all just installed my Zx in my new sig rig below. Sound quality is fantastic (even with my crap speakers) but there were a few small snafus along the way.
> First (and the most concerning to me): I opted to download the driver/software from Creative as opposed to using the disc and this led to the first and only blue screen I have encountered on this rig. I then chose to use the disc and the wizard detected a failed prior install and corrected the actions making the second install attempt a success. Should I be concerned about this as? Fresh OS don't want anything corrupted or installed wrong and it wouldn't be too much work to just start over from scratch.
> 
> Second: The windows start sound (on password login) cuts out before finishing. Is this a normal bi product of the control panel starting with windows?
> 
> Third: Is the desktop mic have a way to be completely disabled? I have no use for it.
> 
> I apologize if this stuff has been covered prior but being someone with very little knowledge of audio equipment and hardware...I doubt reading 102 pages would do anything but confuse me something fierce.


You should be OK but if you are truly worried then do a driver clean in safe mode for all creative drivers and start over with latest driver. Fresh OS would be best but shouldnt be necessary.

Sound cutout at start up is normal, happens to me with my zxr and my nvidia HDMI out. Like you said most likely a product of the control panel starting up and loading your settings.

For the acm mic just disable it in control panel or unplug it from the back.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> You should be OK but if you are truly worried then do a driver clean in safe mode for all creative drivers and start over with latest driver. Fresh OS would be best but shouldnt be necessary.
> 
> Sound cutout at start up is normal, happens to me with my zxr and my nvidia HDMI out. Like you said most likely a product of the control panel starting up and loading your settings.
> 
> For the acm mic just disable it in control panel or unplug it from the back.


Thanks DJ inferno. I have no errors showing up in the event viewer or sound problems so I guess I will just ride it out. I will however do a reinstall of the driver...I just think whatever I downloaded might not have been the correct thing as the disc installer looked different. It also auto updated afterward anyway.


----------



## djinferno806

Maybe the downloaded driver package was corrupt. Its happened to me a few times.

Just curious what headphones you using?(if using any)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Maybe the downloaded driver package was corrupt. Its happened to me a few times.
> 
> Just curious what headphones you using?(if using any)


It's a headset but the Sennheiser PC 310. They aren't very fancy but they sure are comfortable. I have it connected through the desk module and love that you can swap between the two so easy in the control panel. I wish they actually had put a switch on the module however that would be epic. This is my first sound card since way back when you literally needed one.

I plan on getting some real surround speakers(not computer ones) around Christmas time.


----------



## djinferno806

^so i guess you'll be adding a receiver via optical out then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> If anyone is interested:
> SBZ Switcher - Automate Speakers/Headphones mode switching


Almost forgot,

Great find bro!

+ 1 rep.


----------



## pstack

I'm looking to get the Sound Blaster ZXR and pair it with an AKG 712 Pro, but am concerned on a couple points that I'm hoping to be reassured about:

1. I've heard that the ZXR doesn't actually put out the 80mW it claims to. Will there be any mismatch with the AKG 712 Pro, due to this?

2. The primary reason I bought the ZXR was that I had read glowing reviews of the beamforming mic. I heard that it sounded as great as a high end headset mic (although, interestingly enough, there is not one single demonstration anywhere online that I could find which demonstrates the use and output of this mic). I read that handled ambient noise and other distractions just fine, bringing your solid human voice through to the other side of the line. However, I have since read many accounts of people finding that it picked up too much ambient noise or barely picked up their voice or was echoing or that people on the other end reported their voice as sounding "weak".

3. I thought the beamforming mic was a separate device that could be attached to the top of your monitor, but I just realized that with the ZXR, it is built into the ACM. This seems like a horrible idea. I wanted to put the mic on top of my monitor and point it down toward my face -- not have it built into the ACM, which is going to sit at desk-level with my keyboard between it and myself.

4. I have heard some claim that the ACM is simply a passthrough and as such does not impact the power in any way whatsoever. On the other hand, I hear many complaints that it is useless and headsets wind up having to be plugged directly into the back of the card. Is this really the case? Why would this be the case? It wouldn't do this if I used a male-female audio jack extension, I'm sure?

5. On a side note, I'm wondering how "open" the AKG 712s are? Will you hear every sound in the room you're in, or do they do a decent job at obscuring ambient noise? I don't use headsets very often, due to apprehension about hearing damage know that an open-back cup means more surrounding noise, which means having to turn the volume up higher right against your ears, which can't be good . . . However, it seems most of the best high end phones (especially those which are also comfortable to wear) are open-backed.

As for the use of this system, it will be used for everything, but the primary reason I went with the Sound Blaster ZXR instead of an external dedicated amp was for the positional audio for gaming and -- more than anything else -- the ACM/beamform stuff. Without beamform, it means having to settle for either a really low quality mic (the Logitech desk-standing stick thing for $15 or the crappy Zalman lapel mic for $7) or settling for a "headset" and compromising both on the audio quality *and* mic quality to get them all in one piece. (And a Modmic from AntLion isn't an option, because I would like to actually have it and use it before this decade is behind us).

Related information: I'll be using optical audio out to feed to my Yamaha receiver and intend to feed the AKG 712 into the Sound Blaster's ACM and rely on the beamform entirely for voice in games (and possibly work conferencing as well).

In short, I guess I'm just looking for a little reassurance that I'm going in the right direction and am not going to be disappointed with my choices.

Much appreciated for any input.

Regards.


----------



## djinferno806

1)This was proven to be false and was tested to actually put out just over what its rated for and beats the STX by a small amount in power delivery. I think this started with the whole nonsense that it doesnt include an extra molex connector. There is no need for one as the PCIe spec can deliver 75 Watts without issue. The STX used PCB designed for PCI and included a PLX chip to bridge.

Either way even if it didnt deliver the full amount, I wouldnt worry, your headphones are not 600 ohm cans. The 80mw is for 600 ohms. At 300 ohms or less, I'm sure it can deliver way over 200mw (dont know the actual figure). Every user who has used the K702 65th/712(Same drivers as per AKG) with the ZXR has said it works beautifully but more so when the break in is finished, its like completely different headphones almost.

2/3) The mic in my ACM worked wonderfully, just adjust the cone/wedge angle to make up for less background noise. Being at keyboard level didnt affect the mics performance.

4)My ACM destroyed audio quality, muted bass.. etc. So it now sits in the box. A lot of people are having the same problem.

5)Dont own them so I cant test out the ambient noise factor... I would assume they are like every other open cans, they leak out and let sound in easily?

I wouldn't worry about your purchase, especially with your headphones and what you want to use it for. Feel confident in that.


----------



## pstack

It sounds like the ACM will make or break it. It could be a problem if you can't have the mic on the ACM running while plugging the headset into the card directly. Even if that did work, I would have to use a 3.5m m to f extension cable for the headset to reach the card, so hopefully that would not diminish audio quality, too.

Has any explanation been given for why the ACM screws the quality up? Any hope that it might be software addressable?

Thanks for the informative response!


----------



## Creator

My ACM on my ZxR is fine. Maybe there were some early bad batches. Mine is from around ~2 months ago. I could plug in my DT 880 Pros all day in the ACM and directly into the sound card, and maybe at some point fool myself into thinking the ACM is impacting my sound quality. Other than that, it's nice to have it as an extension.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pstack*
> 
> It sounds like the ACM will make or break it. It could be a problem if you can't have the mic on the ACM running while plugging the headset into the card directly. Even if that did work, I would have to use a 3.5m m to f extension cable for the headset to reach the card, so hopefully that would not diminish audio quality, too.
> 
> Has any explanation been given for why the ACM screws the quality up? Any hope that it might be software addressable?
> 
> Thanks for the informative response!


Its hard to say really, most of us are speculating some sort of resistance is being applied perhaps that shouldn't be. A lot of guys are losing dynamic range and volume.

So strange.


----------



## Paul17041993

why haven't I seen this thread earlier... subbed.

the Zx looks like it will be the replacement for my aging X-Fi Forte, mainly because of driver and heat issues.

now from what I can tell, the control module looks to be a passive device that acts somewhat as an extension unit to connect your headset to easily and control its volume, which I would like a lot really, is this correct or is it actually an active unit that controls the volume inside windows? (globally, would affect my speakers)

also, what are some opinions on driver support and stability? are they any better or worse then the slightly iffy custom drivers for the X-Fi cards? last thing I want is to get the card and have a clustercuss of bugs that creative insist on not fixing... (that's how they killed X-Fi







)

and heat, has anyone experienced overheating of these? or do they use little enough power to not produce any significant heat?

as for use; atm I'm using analogue 5.1 speakers, set to [email protected], will be getting a pair of Audio-Technica M50s to go along with it as I'm currently short of a good headset too, I generally only use the equalizer and bass-redirection on my Forte and enjoy the op-amps and little-to-none CPU impact when listening to flac files...

any input welcome


----------



## djinferno806

Going off of feedback the drivers tend to fare better for the new line up. But that's to be expected of newer hardware. However I haven't used an x-fi card in windows 7,8 yet with custom drivers so I can't comment personally.

The ACM is a passive extension with a potentiometer for volume control. Doesn't control windows digital volume.

I have not noticed any heat issues with the z or zxr. The z did get warm sometimes but acceptable warm like an ssd. I can't see these cards using more than 10-20 watts. The zxr maybe a tad more for the higher grade Ti amp.


----------



## pstack

I was just wondering, since I have not seen people with ACM Headphone problems specifically state it... Could many of the people seeing poor powering via ACM be plugging it into the wrong jack on the card? That is, they are plugging it into LINE OUT instead of the powered headphone jack?


----------



## iARDAs

Both Watch Dogs and new COD has 5.1 sound card recommendation. I wonder if new games will take more advantage of soundcards.


----------



## djinferno806

Me thinks new xaudio successor will bring something new.

The re-inclusion of hardware audio processing in windows 8, new Xbox with new sound api/chipset. We could be seeing something different. Who knows.

However its been stated already that those two games' requirements aren't official and were leaked by someone else. Maybe that person just fudged up by saying 5.1 sound card...


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> why haven't I seen this thread earlier... subbed.
> 
> the Zx looks like it will be the replacement for my aging X-Fi Forte, mainly because of driver and heat issues.
> 
> now from what I can tell, the control module looks to be a passive device that acts somewhat as an extension unit to connect your headset to easily and control its volume, which I would like a lot really, is this correct or is it actually an active unit that controls the volume inside windows? (globally, would affect my speakers)
> 
> *also, what are some opinions on driver support and stability? are they any better or worse then the slightly iffy custom drivers for the X-Fi cards? last thing I want is to get the card and have a clustercuss of bugs that creative insist on not fixing... (that's how they killed X-Fi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )*
> 
> and heat, has anyone experienced overheating of these? or do they use little enough power to not produce any significant heat?
> 
> as for use; atm I'm using analogue 5.1 speakers, set to [email protected], will be getting a pair of Audio-Technica M50s to go along with it as I'm currently short of a good headset too, I generally only use the equalizer and bass-redirection on my Forte and enjoy the op-amps and little-to-none CPU impact when listening to flac files...
> 
> any input welcome


Regarding the drivers, I've been quite pleased with them so far. I've had my Zx for about 4 weeks and I have absolutely no issues whatsoever with Windows 8 Pro 64-Bit.


----------



## Atranox

How well will a ZXR power 600 ohm DT 880's? I've read some conflicting things as to whether or not it would be alright. I'm obviously not expecting it to be absolutely phenomenal, but I would prefer to not need to buy an amp as well if it isn't completely necessary. For what it's worth, it will primarily be for gaming.


----------



## djinferno806

Its been tested to give out the full 80mW(slightly more) under 600 ohms. It does as advertised.

However with that being said it wont be as good as getting an asgard2 or something similar that's external and dedicated. Even still I don't see the DT 880 being anemic or anything with the zxr.


----------



## nleksan

For very high impedance headphones, I've yet to find a sound card that can power them anywhere close to what even a very cheap headphone amp can do. Seriously, you don't need to spend hardly anything (don't fall into the trap of "more always equals better" with audio, ESPECIALLY with power!), it's not doing anything but providing electricity, not altering the actual audio at all. Spending $100-200 on a DAC is somewhat reasonable, but spending that much on a headphone amp for anything outside of studio use is honestly a complete waste of money.


----------



## Paul17041993

the demand and practicality for studio-grade amps in soundcards isn't enough to be worth the effort fitting one with massive op-amps and filters, so really an external headphone amp is your best bet for quality, but most of the high-end cards have decent headphone amps for use with more affordable headphones etc, 600ohm sets would need a dedicated amp to get the most of them.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the demand and practicality for studio-grade amps in soundcards isn't enough to be worth the effort fitting one with massive op-amps and filters, so really an external headphone amp is your best bet for quality, but most of the high-end cards have decent headphone amps for use with more affordable headphones etc, 600ohm sets would need a dedicated amp to get the most of them.


omg, run-on sentence!


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> For very high impedance headphones, I've yet to find a sound card that can power them anywhere close to what even a very cheap headphone amp can do. Seriously, you don't need to spend hardly anything (don't fall into the trap of "more always equals better" with audio, ESPECIALLY with power!), it's not doing anything but providing electricity, not altering the actual audio at all. Spending $100-200 on a DAC is somewhat reasonable, but spending that much on a headphone amp for anything outside of studio use is honestly a complete waste of money.


Yes generally this is the rule for headphone amps. But to be fair the zxr can actually output more power than most of the fiio lineup and it is on par with the e09k, their most powerful desktop amp. However most of these are made to be portable obviously. I'm no creative fanboy but I just don't think your statement was fair to the zxr( or even the stx).

However your missing the point of some headphone amps. They are not all created equally and don't just provide electricity but in how they do this. The sound signature of amps can vary wildly. Listen to a solid state amp vs a tube amp and tell me that its not altering sound. Sound is just electricity but it can very in its characteristics.

I agree with if you just want functionality then a $100 amp is more than enough(schiit magni, however its mediocre sounding ). However for some its a hobby just like cars and engines and you can get a lot out of it with the combination of sound you get from pre-amps, DACs and headamps. I personally wouldn't drop more than $300 on a DAC and amp but that because Im not a crazy audiophile. Some are.

So it being a waste of money depends on what you want it for really. Its not so black and white .

In the same mentality spending money on the highest end PC gear is waste of money too just to get a few more fps. But many would argue with that.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> omg, run-on sentence!


----------



## Flashltr

So, having Hifiman HE-400's and a ZXR, thought it may amp them well, and while its not a horrible experience or anything, I'm thinking its time to give an external amp a shot. So, questions:

1. Do I plug the amp into the RCA outs, or can I use the headphone out/ACM? I do like the ACM for controlling volume now, and I do use it for my mic as well.

2. Thinking Magni or O2...not necessarily interested in tube amps, just what gets the job done...any other amps I should consider? Thinking budget is $200 (maybe $300). Was thinking of posting these questions on head-fi, only thing is that I don't want anyone trying to convince me to ditch the ZXR--the sound card is fine as a DAC as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## djinferno806

lol first off how are the HE-400's with the ZXR? I have hear those are some seriously picky headphones (partly due to being planar magnetic), even more than the k701's.

1) You can use the line outs or the headphone outs. However I dont know the drawbacks of bi-amping with the zxr as I havent tried it yet. Also I dont know if you will get the same virtual suround effects made for headphones out of the line outs or just ones tuned for speakers. I will be doing some more testing on this soon and will report back on my findings.

2) Now I cant speak for the O2, but I would strongly advise against the magni. At least in relation to using it over the ZXR's amp. The magni does have more power output however when I used it to compare, the sound was muddier and less clear. It had a problem playing a lot of highs properly and extended the bass too much where it shouldnt(if that makes sense, sorry Im not a super audiophile so I use terms that make sense to me). This is what I noticed when using line out to the magni instead of headphone out on the ZXR. It is by no means a bad amp though and is a steal at $99 for basic amping. But you can do better.

I don't want to sound like an elitest or anything but if you were going to add an amp, I would say at least look up reviews of the asgard2 instead or try to have a listen for yourself. Unfortunately I havent heard this one so I cant give you my opinions. I havent used the O2 either.

Hopefully this helps somewhat.


----------



## SaLX

The Titanium HD managed to model the correct HRTF with the line out by selecting CMSS-3D headphones toggle as opposed to speakers (you'd normally use the headphone out - you'd only really use the line out if you added an amp with headphones). Wonder why Creative decided not to give SBZ owners the option this time round? Maybe in a future update.....


----------



## garikfox

Hello everyone, I just bought a Sound Blaster Z, I have a couple questions to see if this is normal operation of the card or if I should return the card.

1. Has anyone experienced from the computer being off then booting into Windows 8 does it make a low level pop sound from the right speaker then a soft thump sound when it boots to desktop ?

2. Has anyone experienced in Windows 8.1 with no drivers loaded when you restart the computer does it make a screech sound from the speakers ?


----------



## djinferno806

^the sound cutting out is normal at windows bootup. Different speakers will handle that behaviour differently.

The screeching sound seems abnormal but I don't have windows 8.1 so I can't see if it happens to me. What happens with drivers loaded?

I'm pretty sure your PC is haunted. Have fun.


----------



## garikfox

With Windows 8.1 the base High def drivers are different then Windows 8 making the card screech at restarts, Once the Windows 8 driver is installed into Windows 8.1 the issue goes away though.

I was just wondering if anyone else noticed this issue also. I since installed Windows 8 since there isnt a supported Windows 8.1 driver yet.

As for it making a pop/faint thump sound when booting into Windows 8 from the computer being off is something im worried about or maybe this is just normal operation I have no idea.


----------



## djinferno806

What do your headphones do?(if you have a pair)


----------



## garikfox

I dont use headphones I use my Z623 speakers only


----------



## djriful

Yes, mine does pop when i boot up my computer.


----------



## garikfox

Ok great im good then lol









Does yours also when from the computer being off and then booting into windows make a soft thump sound like the drivers are engaging the device ?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Hello everyone, I just bought a Sound Blaster Z, I have a couple questions to see if this is normal operation of the card or if I should return the card.
> 
> 1. Has anyone experienced from the computer being off then booting into Windows 8 does it make a low level pop sound from the right speaker then a soft thump sound when it boots to desktop ?
> 
> 2. Has anyone experienced in Windows 8.1 with no drivers loaded when you restart the computer does it make a screech sound from the speakers ?


you will usually get a little thump as the op-amps turn on and off on most hardware, some can be better or worse then others, good amps usually have filters to help reduce or ignore this but its not particularly something you can remove bar lowering the volume on the amp.

the screech I'm pretty sure is just drivers, 8.1 is still in beta so there's still likely going to have some issues in it, one thing I know about the onboard audio on my Crosshair V is it will always screech on powering down unless I use the official updated realtech drivers...


----------



## garikfox

Thanks









isnt the op-amp for headphones only ?


----------



## theilya

Using ath-m50s will I see much improvements for gaming/music if I upgrade from xonar dg to Sound Blaster Z?


----------



## Flashltr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> lol first off how are the HE-400's with the ZXR? I have hear those are some seriously picky headphones (partly due to being planar magnetic), even more than the k701's.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> I don't want to sound like an elitest or anything but if you were going to add an amp, I would say at least look up reviews of the asgard2 instead or try to have a listen for yourself. Unfortunately I havent heard this one so I cant give you my opinions. I havent used the O2 either.
> 
> Hopefully this helps somewhat.


Well, I was hoping I could get away with just the amp on the ZXR with the HE-400's as apparently the HE-400's don't *need* an amp, and it does work (I don't have to have my ACM volume to max, just a bit on the quiet side), although I did notice a difference plugging the he-400's into a Fiio e10, and thought I should check out some amps. So it works with the ZXR, just quiet--and I'm starting to think likely better with a dedicated amp. I don't have a lot of access to various equipment, so it was passable, but I'd imagine those with amps will notice a difference.

I've read some great things about the O2, but also the Asgard2. Figure I'll end up buying one, but was hoping to double check on how I'd want to configure it, since you can't turn off the amp on the zxr, and the only other option that I could tell is to use the stereo RCA outs or the headphone out on the zxr. Since the ACM is just a passthrough, and assuming the headphone out won't be a problem, can I just use my ACM and control the volume that way?

I'm thinking a non-tube amp, as the tube amps appear to be expensive and also have this implication you're going to spend a lot on tubes too (read a lot of crap on head-fi, and while I know there's a lot of mumbo-jumbo elitist headphone talk going on over there, many stated the default tubes you'd need to replace with much better tubes). The Schiit line appears to be discussed a lot and O2 referenced as well. But yeah, your feedback was helpful, thank you.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt the op-amp for headphones only ?


the speaker outputs have op-amps to, just that this case they are integrated ones in the chip, possibly why the poping is so noticeable...


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt the op-amp for headphones only ?


The z has 2 op amps it uses that are surface mount.

the JRC 2114 is used as a Current to voltage stage(IV) for both headphones and line outs.

The JRC 4556 is used as a buffer stage for the line outs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Using ath-m50s will I see much improvements for gaming/music if I upgrade from xonar dg to Sound Blaster Z?


I came over from the Asus xonar line and I have been happy ever since. IMHO z line is superior to the xonars for gaming. You would also get an increase in sq from my experience.


----------



## garikfox

Does anyone else with the Z use the beam-forming mic ?

My friend says that i sound fine on it but theres a background garble echo noise in background.

I tried to mess with all the setting and it wont go away, anyone else have this issue also ?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Does anyone else with the Z use the beam-forming mic ?
> 
> My friend says that i sound fine on it but theres a background garble echo noise in background.
> 
> I tried to mess with all the setting and it wont go away, anyone else have this issue also ?


sounds like its not fully calibrated, its trying to block out the background noise but getting a bit of garble as a result, though I don't have said mic and card yet so I'm not too sure how good it can really work...


----------



## theilya

is there a difference if I plug the headphones straight into the sound card or into front panel on my case?


----------



## garikfox

yeah it seems the crystal voice - Focus is whats causing it, hmm to bad i like that feature


----------



## garikfox

*theilya*: I think you have to use the back of the cards headphone jack, im not too sure though


----------



## djinferno806

From what I understand, the front panel doesnt go through the externel DAC or headphone AMP. It uses the sound processors onboard DAC and amp. It will be vastly inferior to the headphone or line out ports.

Also the added noise from the cables that run the audio to the front panel due to EMI from your PC components. These cables are not shielded so ya.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> From what I understand, the front panel doesnt go through the externel DAC or headphone AMP. It uses the sound processors onboard DAC and amp. It will be vastly inferior to the headphone or line out ports.
> 
> Also the added noise from the cables that run the audio to the front panel due to EMI from your PC components. These cables are shielded so ya.


It all depends on where the FP is plugged into








If your FP is plugged to the onboard, ofc it uses the onboard soundcard.
If your FP is plugged to the SBZ/etc. then it uses the SBZ for sound.

BUT!
It depends on soundcard model how the FP connection has been implemented, I can't remember how the creative designed the SBZ FP connection (does it use the headphone amp or not/etc)
And usually the FP sound quality is heavily degraded by EMI from the other components as the cable connecting FP and soundcard is (usually) not shielded.


----------



## theilya

gotcha, I was going to get ath-m50s with coiled cable, but I guess I have to get straight cable so I can plug it directly to the sound card.

my pc is bit far away from the table.

returning my xonar dg and upgrading to the Z.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102054

only $57


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> gotcha, I was going to get ath-m50s with coiled cable, but I guess I have to get straight cable so I can plug it directly to the sound card.
> 
> my pc is bit far away from the table.
> 
> returning my xonar dg and upgrading to the Z.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102054
> 
> only $57


you could get the Zx that hes the desk unit? its basically just an extension with volume control and both 3.5 and 6.25 mm jacks.


----------



## dean_8486

Installed LME49710HA/LME49720HA (TO-99 package) in place of LME49710NA/2114D. This pairing will give you more pronounced treble, I like it


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> It all depends on where the FP is plugged into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your FP is plugged to the onboard, ofc it uses the onboard soundcard.
> If your FP is plugged to the SBZ/etc. then it uses the SBZ for sound.
> 
> BUT!
> It depends on soundcard model how the FP connection has been implemented, I can't remember how the creative designed the SBZ FP connection (does it use the headphone amp or not/etc)
> And usually the FP sound quality is heavily degraded by EMI from the other components as the cable connecting FP and soundcard is (usually) not shielded.


Ya i think the user was asking when you plug the front panel into the Z, not motherboard. Which is what I answered for.

2 deductions I acquired from attempting to use front panel when I still had my Z. My DT 770/250 ohm and my PC350(150 ohm) would not get enough power and would clip and have almost no bass response(typical behaviour for an underpowered DT770). Also the sound quality was inferior, more inferior to that of the headphone out port which was already worse than the line outs. And i'm not just talking about EMI noise or such. I'm talking about an almost completely different sound stage.

These 2 things led me to believe that A)Front out doesnt use the headamp B)Front out doesnt use the Cirrus DAC. Now obviously without written proof from Creative, its not 100% a fact, but my experience does speak for itself i think.

The other thing I found that would back this up is that through various reviews of the TiHD, it was found the front panel would ignore its Headphone Amp/Preamp(I use both terms because there is debate on which it has....) I find it likely that the Z exhibits the same behavior as well.

So ya just my 2 cents. Either way, I would stay the hell away from front panel.

Note: Creative didnt even bother putting a front panel connector on the ZXR. Most likely because you get the ACM.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Note: Creative didnt even bother putting a front panel connector on the ZXR. Most likely because you get the ACM.


pretty sure that's used for the second processor...


----------



## djinferno806

If you mean the data ribbon that goes to the daughter board, that's not a front panel connector.


----------



## Roxa

Hey, been poking around in this thread (Among many others) for a couple days now, and can't really find a solid answer to this. I picked up a ZXR last weekend and had it hooked up to an old set of Logitech 5500's that I've had for YEARS. I have a Pioneer VSX-1123-k receiver and a set of pioneer floorstanding speakers/center to go with it (cannot remember the model of the speakers) set up in 5.1 config. I have the receiver hooked up to the ZXR via analog RCA cables(2) but I'm unsure how I should set up the SB config settings. So I have the following questions.

1. Do I set the speakers to stereo or 5.1? and if I set it to 5.1 do I leave the "optional speakers" i.e. center/rears/sub checked or unchecked?

2. Do I check the "Surround" box in the Pro studio tab.

3. Do I use an encoder like Dolby or DTS under the "cinematic" tab or just leave it checked under no encoder, despite the fact that I have my receiver set to use Dolby, if I check dolby in the SB config I notice a loss of quality.

4. Would my best option to be to use an AVR that has a multichannel input?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxa*
> 
> Hey, been poking around in this thread (Among many others) for a couple days now, and can't really find a solid answer to this. I picked up a ZXR last weekend and had it hooked up to an old set of Logitech 5500's that I've had for YEARS. I have a Pioneer VSX-1123-k receiver and a set of pioneer floorstanding speakers/center to go with it (cannot remember the model of the speakers) set up in 5.1 config. I have the receiver hooked up to the ZXR via analog RCA cables(2) but I'm unsure how I should set up the SB config settings. So I have the following questions.
> 
> 1. Do I set the speakers to stereo or 5.1? and if I set it to 5.1 do I leave the "optional speakers" i.e. center/rears/sub checked or unchecked?
> 
> 2. Do I check the "Surround" box in the Pro studio tab.
> 
> 3. Do I use an encoder like Dolby or DTS under the "cinematic" tab or just leave it checked under no encoder, despite the fact that I have my receiver set to use Dolby, if I check dolby in the SB config I notice a loss of quality.
> 
> 4. Would my best option to be to use an AVR that has a multichannel input?


1)stereo, you are outputting 2 channels, hence the red and white rca cables. 5.1 is for outputting front l/r, centre/sub, and rears.

2)if you want virtualized surround then yes. Your front 2 floor speakers will be affected by this.

3)encoders are for optical/digital out. Doesn't apply to you. Left and right line outs output analog sound, cannot be digitally encoded.

4)yes that is your best option. Right now you are only using 2 front channels. The centre or rears don't get a signal. Unless your receiver is set to use pro logic or DTS neo. If that's the case turn of sbx surround as you don't want to mix these together.

If you want to fully utilize your av receiver, use optical out to it but then your wasting your high quality dac on the zxr.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys. Our SOundblaster Zx have AMP built in right? If that's the case which headphone should I look for?


----------



## Roxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> 1)stereo, you are outputting 2 channels, hence the red and white rca cables. 5.1 is for outputting front l/r, centre/sub, and rears.
> 
> 2)if you want virtualized surround then yes. Your front 2 floor speakers will be affected by this.
> 
> 3)encoders are for optical/digital out. Doesn't apply to you. Left and right line outs output analog sound, cannot be digitally encoded.
> 
> 4)yes that is your best option. Right now you are only using 2 front channels. The centre or rears don't get a signal. Unless your receiver is set to use pro logic or DTS neo. If that's the case turn of sbx surround as you don't want to mix these together.
> 
> If you want to fully utilize your av receiver, use optical out to it but then your wasting your high quality dac on the zxr.


Thanks for the reply - I was under the understanding that using optical out was bypassing the high quality dac on the zxr which is why I opted to use the rca cables. Right now the receiver is in Dolby pro logic mode (I've been switching it between Dobly Muisc, Dolby Game, and Dolby Movie depending on what I've been doing) So I have been getting Center/Sub/Rear sound. The sound out of the Center/Sub has been spot on as far as voices and Low frequences go respectively. Though in some applications it seems to know what to pass to the rear speakers, and sometimes it seems to "mix" the rears and the fronts together. I have a samsung receiver sitting around as well that has multi-channel in, but the audio quality of that receiver is sub-par compared to the pioneer I have connected currently. So I'm a bit conflicted on how I should configure this setup.

In short: I'd like to take advantage of the high quality DAC on the sound card that I purchased as well as get the most out of my home theater system.

EDIT: I Guess a follow up question would be to ask, what are the advantages/disadvantages of having 2channel audio going to my current receiver and having it in dolby mode for surround vs hooking up the other receiver and putting it in multi channel mode?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> If you mean the data ribbon that goes to the daughter board, that's not a front panel connector.


obviously not, but I meant the DACs, daughter board is input no?


----------



## Ghost12

Sorry for not reading the whole thread but have read a few web reviews, currently considering the zxr for next purchase but have a question, can the built in beam mic be used in conjunction with headphones or does it only work with speakers. Considering this and some real headphones without mic if works.

Thanks in advance


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Sorry for not reading the whole thread but have read a few web reviews, currently considering the zxr for next purchase but have a question, can the built in beam mic be used in conjunction with headphones or does it only work with speakers. Considering this and some real headphones without mic if works.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I am using mine with speakers and headphones. Mic works either way


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am using mine with speakers and headphones. Mic works either way


Thanks. +1 So standalone quality audio headphones ( no more gaming ones with mic) and this card it is then.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thanks. +1 So standalone quality audio headphones ( no more gaming ones with mic) and this card it is then.


Thats what I do

I use the mic all the time. With speakers on Skype and with headphones on gaming. No need to purchase a headset anymore. Only headphones.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxa*
> 
> Thanks for the reply - I was under the understanding that using optical out was bypassing the high quality dac on the zxr which is why I opted to use the rca cables. Right now the receiver is in Dolby pro logic mode (I've been switching it between Dobly Muisc, Dolby Game, and Dolby Movie depending on what I've been doing) So I have been getting Center/Sub/Rear sound. The sound out of the Center/Sub has been spot on as far as voices and Low frequences go respectively. Though in some applications it seems to know what to pass to the rear speakers, and sometimes it seems to "mix" the rears and the fronts together. I have a samsung receiver sitting around as well that has multi-channel in, but the audio quality of that receiver is sub-par compared to the pioneer I have connected currently. So I'm a bit conflicted on how I should configure this setup.
> 
> In short: I'd like to take advantage of the high quality DAC on the sound card that I purchased as well as get the most out of my home theater system.
> 
> EDIT: I Guess a follow up question would be to ask, what are the advantages/disadvantages of having 2channel audio going to my current receiver and having it in dolby mode for surround vs hooking up the other receiver and putting it in multi channel mode?


Well the obvious disadvantage would be real 5.1 vs matrixed 5.1 via DTS NEO or DOlby Pro Logic. Huge difference. However if you want to look at it from a strict sound quality POV, the amps in the Pioneer will be vastly superior to those in the Samsung. I'm assuming its a simple Home Theatre In A Box receiver which wont be in the same league for sound quality as a dedicated A/V unit. This way you can preserve as much of the SQ coming from the ZXR's DAC as possible and on to your speakers.

SO to reiterate, dont turn on SBX surround. It will be pointless for you since you like to use the Dolby Pro Logic and other modes on your receiver.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys. Our SOundblaster Zx have AMP built in right? If that's the case which headphone should I look for?


Sorry I missed your question earlier.

This is going to depend on whether you want headphones or a headset and how much you are willing to spend. Start from there. Dont think you need a high impedence sets of cans to take advantage of the amp because there are a lot of lower Ohm headphones that can be just as demanding.

I would take a look at this guide here, some really good info. Helped me chose some of my headphones for sure.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-updated-9-2-2013-sony-ma900-added


----------



## Roxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Well the obvious disadvantage would be real 5.1 vs matrixed 5.1 via DTS NEO or DOlby Pro Logic. Huge difference. However if you want to look at it from a strict sound quality POV, the amps in the Pioneer will be vastly superior to those in the Samsung. I'm assuming its a simple Home Theatre In A Box receiver which wont be in the same league for sound quality as a dedicated A/V unit. This way you can preserve as much of the SQ coming from the ZXR's DAC as possible and on to your speakers.
> 
> SO to reiterate, dont turn on SBX surround. It will be pointless for you since you like to use the Dolby Pro Logic and other modes on your receiver.


The samsung receiver is actually one of the few they made a couple years ago that wasn't a "Home Theatre in a box" system, it's a dedicated receiver that ran me around 500? Model number HW-C700B

When I had everything connected to the pioneer receiver with just two RCA cables and any form of dolby or DTS music sounded great. Though when trying to play any game, we'll use counter-strike as an example, gunshots, footsteps and anything of the sort that were supposed to come through the center or rear channels were coming through random areas. I had instances where rear channel audio would be coming through the center speaker, or rear channel audio would be coming faintly through the rear speakers and fully through the fronts. My samsung receiver on the otherhand has direct 8 channel input so I went to radioshack and picked up a couple stereo 3.5mm -> 2 rca splitters and some RCA cables and connected the card to the receiver that way, and all the audio channels are coming in correctly now and I think I'm going to stick with this kind of configuration.

Despite the fact that it's a dedicated AVR (The samsung unit), it's still not up to the same quality as a pioneer or a yamaha equiv. I just made a poor purchase a few years ago, would it be wise to go on a hunt for a newer receiver with direct channel input to increase audio quality?

And to re-iterate myself, with this change in setup, do I still keep "surround" in the SBX pro studio turned off?


----------



## djinferno806

Now that your running a 5.1 setup, Im not quite sure how SBX surround would affect the sound. Perhaps sound stage? Just listen and judge for yourself i guess. I dont have much experience using SBX surround with 5.1 setup.


----------



## Roxa

I've been playing with it for a while, in games I can't really tell a difference between it to be honest, but there's too many sounds going to really be able to tell. The BIGGEST thing I've been able to notice though is without it turned off while playing music in winamp and windows media player the audio only comes out of 2.1 channels. As soon as I turn on SBX surround 5.1 is enabled. It's like old XFI CMSS I think.


----------



## djinferno806

Thats actually interesting because I always wondered if SBX mimicked the various modes of CMSS3D but automatically based on what ouput you have selected in the SBX panel.

In other words it would be like this,

CMSS3D Headphones = SBX Surround when using headphones out, HRTF for headphones creates virtual surround from a 5.1 source
CMSS3D Virtual = SBX Surround when using line outs, 2.1 or 4.1, HRTF for speakers creates virtual surround from a 5.1 source
CMSS3D Surround =(somewhat) SBX Surround when using 5.1, when playing 2 channel sounds, turning this on would upmix sound to all 5 channels

The last example is not perfect as it doesn't match that cmss3d mode exactly but its pretty similar.

Either way its not hard to imagine that Creative with their streamlined Z series control panel would also streamline the SBX surround option so its auto triggered to do what it needs based on what output you selected.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Sorry I missed your question earlier.
> 
> This is going to depend on whether you want headphones or a headset and how much you are willing to spend. Start from there. Dont think you need a high impedence sets of cans to take advantage of the amp because there are a lot of lower Ohm headphones that can be just as demanding.
> 
> I would take a look at this guide here, some really good info. Helped me chose some of my headphones for sure.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-updated-9-2-2013-sony-ma900-added


Thanks mate. +rep

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDRMA900-Over-Style-Headphones/dp/B007DCCK60/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Sounds like a winner. Did you have any experience with this headphone? Also would it work well with my Zx?

Edit :

Or this

http://www.amazon.com/Beyer-Dynamic-Premium-600-Headphones/dp/B0024NK34O/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1346744163&sr=1-1&keywords=dt+990+600

250 OM Pro edition.


----------



## Tiihokatti

DT990 is fine with SBZx, and they are so damn comfy & robust design too.
I know few guys who still use the old DT990 80's models.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> DT990 is fine with SBZx, and they are so damn comfy & robust design too.
> I know few guys who still use the old DT990 80's models.


Thanks and +rep

It is also 50 bucks cheaper than the Sony one I linked so perhaps I could go for that. Still undecided though.


----------



## djinferno806

If you're looking at the Beyerdynamic DT models, check out this thread. It will help you decide a little better perhaps.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/513393/guide-sonic-differences-between-dt770-dt990-models-more

And I second tiihokatii's point, my 770 250 ohm ran fine on my z before as well. Weren't underpowered.


----------



## theilya

is there a difference between mounting sound card on top or below the video card


----------



## djinferno806

Pcie slot wise there shouldn't be. Some users report the z heats up when put below the video card if it blows air out that way...

But the z shouldn't have any issues with even moderate heat.

How's your video card situation?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> If you're looking at the Beyerdynamic DT models, check out this thread. It will help you decide a little better perhaps.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/513393/guide-sonic-differences-between-dt770-dt990-models-more
> 
> And I second tiihokatii's point, my 770 250 ohm ran fine on my z before as well. Weren't underpowered.


Thanks man and +rep

I think Beyer DT 990 250 OHM pro is great at $150 and I should get it.

Edit : Out of curiousity what is the max OHM that Zx can run? 600?


----------



## djinferno806

Don't get stuck on the max ohm but instead the power delivery ability at that impedence.

It does say 600 ohm. However at only 125 mw(and 2 vrms max at 600ohm) into 32 ohms, we can estimate that it will barely give much at 600 ohm. I think 250-300 ohm would be the max to get decent power to cans.

So in short it can run 600 ohms albeit not adequately.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Don't get stuck on the max ohm but instead the power delivery ability at that impedence.
> 
> It does say 600 ohm. However at only 125 mw(and 2 vrms max at 600ohm) into 32 ohms, we can estimate that it will barely give much at 600 ohm. I think 250-300 ohm would be the max to get decent power to cans.
> 
> So in short it can run 600 ohms albeit not adequately.


Thanks buddy 

It seems I will hear a significant difference comparated to my Asus Vulcanç

Vulcan is 32ohm and Beyer is 250ohm

Asus is between 10 to 20000 hz where as Beyer is 5 to 35000 hz.

No idea what they all mean but seems like they are going to kick ass


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Pcie slot wise there shouldn't be. Some users report the z heats up when put below the video card if it blows air out that way...
> 
> But the z shouldn't have any issues with even moderate heat.
> 
> How's your video card situation?


I can put it right on top of the video card or just below it.

I have OEM version so no cover


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I can put it right on top of the video card or just below it.
> 
> I have OEM version so no cover


No harm comes from trying it on both slots


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I can put it right on top of the video card or just below it.
> 
> I have OEM version so no cover


well above could collect interference from the card's PCB, but its just as likely to get interference from the fan if placed under, IMO find the furthest slot from the card and use it.


----------



## Pheatton

Anyone have an issues with the front panel jacks not working for MIC input? The headphone jack works perfectly but the MIC does not.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> well above could collect interference from the card's PCB, but its just as likely to get interference from the fan if placed under, IMO find the furthest slot from the card and use it.


argh not much to work with


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> argh not much to work with


I have a similar board layout and use the soundcard above the top PCI 3.0 lane


----------



## kaiju

I have the Soundblaster Z and Creative Sigma headphones and while the 50mm drivers and Crystaliser/EQ are enough to get it pumpin' out my tunes, I can't help but feel I'm missing out.

I predominantly like metal with a heavy kick akin to DnB heads and solid treble to hear the guitars clearly.

Can anyone recommend some better headphones and an amp with a budget of around 250USD. Note, I live in Hong Kong.

After going to the music store I really enjoyed the Soul SL300 and kinda hated alot of the high end stuff as they had no bass at all. I guess those headphones need an amp, perhaps not?


----------



## djinferno806

First of all why do you think you need an amp if you already have the z?

I'm just curious of your needs. I recommend invest the $250 into headphones alone. That is always the best upgrade when you already have a decent DAC/amp. Then go from there down the road.

The high end stuff you mentioned might have been high impedence requiring an amp but also you might not be used to the flat frequency response of higher end monitors. A lot of headsets are colored and people tend to get used to that.


----------



## kaiju

Cool man, I'm thinking about the ATH-M50's (although I haven't tried yet), Sony Pulse (love the bass) or the SL300 (love the overall sound quality).

Any other suggestions?


----------



## djinferno806

Seems you like your bass like me. And closed back.

DT770 pro 80 ohm. This is a bass lovers headphones. The bass is overpowering but not uncontrolled. Still has really good mids and highs.

DT770 pro 250 ohm. Bass is still strong but doesn't overpower. More of a flat response so mids and highs are even better. Takes some time to get used to flat response cans(I'm comparison to bass colored cans) but they reward you in detail. These headphones need an amp so they aren't as portable as the 80 ohm. But the Z can power them no problem.

Also stay away from noise cancelling/wireless headphones/ headsets. SQ almost always suffers and you pay a premium for the name or features. Best value go with wired headphones.


----------



## furyn9

I have the ultrasone hfi-780 I do like it a lot nice deep bass clear mid and high , anyone here has try the DT880 and the one I have , I will notice a lot of different or not , ( like at said , someone who's already test both headphones , thanks )


----------



## theilya

if anyone is using their Z without the cover for whatever reason I would like to purchase thus cover from you!!

pm


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> argh not much to work with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


haha... yea... I think the bottom slot will work the best, gives good air room and isn't directly next to the PCB of the second card.


----------



## garikfox

Hey guys Im very depressed i looked at my new Sound Blaster Z and it has G-Luxon caps, my card will fail soon with these









Should I take it back ? lol


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> if anyone is using their Z without the cover for whatever reason I would like to purchase thus cover from you!!
> 
> pm


Why not make an emi-shield yourself?
I made one for my Xonar DG when I was bored. Aluminium foil + glue + cardboard + electrical tape for the finishing touches.
Guide for making it can be found here in OCN:http://www.overclock.net/t/571718/how-to-make-emi-shielding-for-your-sound-card


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Hey guys Im very depressed i looked at my new Sound Blaster Z and it has G-Luxon caps, my card will fail soon with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I take it back ? lol


Why would your card fail soon with G-Luxon caps? That's quite an absurd way of saying something will fail IMO. The Luxon caps are fine and it's not like if you get one with Nichicon Gold your SBZ would sound better anyways.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Hey guys Im very depressed i looked at my new Sound Blaster Z and it has G-Luxon caps, my card will fail soon with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I take it back ? lol


I'm pretty sure soft-caps have at least 5 years life anyway, and remember all your current amps and audiophile equipment still use soft-caps...


----------



## djinferno806

I agree that Japanese caps are manufactured to be higher quality compared to Chinese/Taiwanese caps. However unless you can hear distortions or see popped caps on the PCB, I wouldn't worry so much.

I think the Japanese caps craze for motherboards has made people paranoid lol.


----------



## theilya

so are those the "high quality" caps or normal ones?


----------



## Tiihokatti

If they are yellow/golden, they are the good stuff.
If they are all black, they are the cheap stuff.

With that angle I can't say for sure if the caps are yellow or not


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 
> 
> so are those the "high quality" caps or normal ones?


Those are most likely fine gold caps.

Nichicon uses 80% gold colour and 20% black strip.

G luxon can either be green or 80% black with 20% gold(or silver/blue?) strip

But like I said it doesn't matter unless they actually pop or leak. So far the z series hasn't reported this issue as of yet, at least not widespread enough to be noticed.

Even though they most likely regulate/filter electrical current a lot better, I challenge anyone to notice any sonic differences that the human ears can pick up.


----------



## garikfox

I have noticed that with Focus on and recording with the mic I hear a crackle/pop sometimes, i wonder if this is from the bad quality caps.


----------



## djinferno806

They are not "bad quality".

And pops and crackles could be from a lot of things. Check your software first, drivers, untick options and play around. Maybe you have bad dpc latency.

Don't get caught in this cap nonsense. Luxon caps have been used in a lot of electronics. They are average build quality as anything originating from China or Taiwan.


----------



## theilya

got a better pic

With regard to options, should i just turn everything off if im using 2.1 speakers?

what is the difference between stereo and direct stereo?


----------



## Paul17041993

if your worrying because of the caps, your likely way too paranoid about it...



as for pops, clicks, crackle etc, that can be heaps of things, a common case is interference from the mobo, PSU or case even, then if your using cheap/light cables they will pick up noise very easily when placed near other cables, especially power ones, enough interference from power will make pop noises when someone/thing turns a light on or something else like a fridge kicks in.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 
> 
> got a better pic
> 
> With regard to options, should i just turn everything off if im using 2.1 speakers?
> 
> what is the difference between stereo and direct stereo?


Those are indeed fine gold. You can see the nichicon cursive writing.

Stereo direct feeds the sound straight to the DAC and bypasses the soundcore3d processor. No sound enhancements or other DSP.

@paul1704

Any modern decent power supply should have enough filtering to not allow your home power to cause those issues. Unless you have some bad electrical work and your lights flicker all the time. (Some more economicaly challenged areas of the world?)

Then again some people stinge on power supply.


----------



## theilya

what does the
"full range speakers:
front left and right"

do?

should I have it on if i'm using 2.1 setup?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Then again some people stinge on power supply.


that, + you can get some cases of ground interference through the case from the PSU though, albeit fairly rare...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> what does the
> "full range speakers:
> front left and right"
> 
> do?
> 
> should I have it on if i'm using 2.1 setup?


low pass filter, full range means the speakers wont be filtered, some setups do and don't like this, I generally leave them all on full-range and let the filter in the amp manage itself.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> what does the
> "full range speakers:
> front left and right"
> 
> do?
> 
> should I have it on if i'm using 2.1 setup?


It controls the lfe(or anything below a certain frequency in general) crossover for sound.

What kind of 2.1 setup, does your l/r line out go to the sub and then speakers?

If so select full range and let the sub/amp take care of the crossover/filtering.

If not then don't select full range.

Edit: @ Paul1704, lol I think we posted at same time.


----------



## theilya

thanks for clearing it up.



been using those speakers for like 6 years now...maybe more lol


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> thanks for clearing it up.
> 
> 
> 
> been using those speakers for like 6 years now...maybe more lol


yea, guess I should have mentioned for 2.1 you leave it on full-range (unless the sub/s use a dedicated LFE channel),
usually the full-range option is only for 5.1 setups that might sound better with full filtering...


----------



## Tiihokatti

It won't matter if you pick full range or not with 2.1.
Windows always thinks that the front channel is full-range when you have the settings at 2.1 (because the subwoofer is always in the front channel).


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> It won't matter if you pick full range or not with 2.1.
> Windows always thinks that the front channel is full-range when you have the settings at 2.1 (because the subwoofer is always in the front channel).


well it depends on the drivers...


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> It won't matter if you pick full range or not with 2.1.
> Windows always thinks that the front channel is full-range when you have the settings at 2.1 (because the subwoofer is always in the front channel).


I'm not quite sure what you mean by the sub is always in the front channel.

Let me shed some light on the Z/ZXR's interaction with the windows audio stack to help some of you out.

First off setting full range or not in the windows audio panel for the Z will do nothing. Creative doesn't make use of WASAPI's sysFX APO which is responsible for bass management or other effects. This is evident from the lack of audio enhancement tab in the control panel and also logic would dictate as this is a full sound card with its own features. Usually sysFX are used in HD audio codecs and generic audio drivers. Creative have their own effects in their driver so they don't need the windows based ones.

When you enable limited range speakers instead of full range, you are able to set a crossover under audio enhancements. When you enable full range(on all speakers), crossover control disappears altogether. Also if you disable all audio enhancements, then leaving limited range may have windows set its own crossover, albeit a very conservative one by using sysFX. It also may just not enable any crossover at all either. This I am still looking into. Regardless it doesn't affect the Z cards.

So in simple terms, the audio stream is mixed un-processed(except for resampling) with other streams and then sent to the Z's driver at which point, you can alter the stream there with the Z control panel effects.

So the only bass management that matters is that in the Z's control panel which is the endpoint in the audio stream. If I remember correctly, you cant adjust crossover in there unless you select that you are using a sub. This probably means it is setting its own crossover. I would estimate this at roughly 200 hz because majority of people still use cheap PC speakers that cant handle anything under that without extreme distortion. You can always select full range and send everything unfiltered and let your amp(a real discrete amp, not the built in amps in cheap speakers) or sub do the filtering.

IMHO its always best to let hardware do the filtering rather than software.

Hopefully this clears some things up for you guys.


----------



## Tiihokatti

2.1 sets always have the subwoofer in the only channel that is available, the front. Which also means the front channel must be full-range too.
There is no such thing as subwoofer channel (at least in 2.1/4.1). The subwoofer just decides how low sounds are produced (for example the satellite speakers may produce only 80Hz< sounds while subwoofer handles the 80Hz> sounds).

And all todays 2.1/4.1/5.1/7.1 speaker sets have their own filters. The only exception would be when you make surround from active speakers with a subwoofer that doesn't have pre-outs for all the speakers.


----------



## djinferno806

OK I understand what you meant now. Ya there is no such thing encoded with an LFE channel in anything but 5.1/7.1 sources. Its misleading since companies label them as 2.1 but instead should have said stereo speakers with a sub that handles sounds below x hz. Lol.

A lot of people don't know what a dedicated LFE channel does and so it only adds to the confusion of the "0.1 channel"

Thanks for clearing up what you mean.


----------



## BigMack70

Question: Is there any way to disable the red LED in the Sound Blaster Z?


----------



## djinferno806

Ya tape it(loosely) with black electrical tape lol.

Either that or cut it off but that'll void your warranty.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Ya tape it(loosely) with black electrical tape lol.
> 
> Either that or cut it off but that'll void your warranty.


Haha well... I was trying to avoid the ugly black electrical tape over everything look, but maybe that is the best way to go.

I'd like to switch my case lighting from red to white, but have to deal with the SBZ light first


----------



## djinferno806

ya it was one of the things about having the Z before I sold it that annoyed me... my case lighting is all blue so it looked pretty silly lol.


----------



## djinferno806

OK boys and girls,

Did some more testing with sbx surround using rca to my headphones...

Gaming was terrible, direction is borked. If an object is to the left it plays out of both sides albeit one is louder but not by much. Same goes for vice versa. Also rear sounds play beside your head and center just plays out of both sides equally and loud. I'm not gonna lie it gave me a headache and I wanted to throw up, I swear, not exagerating.

Using 5.1/7.1 test files also confirmed this.

Soundstage was also a little too wide if that's possible. So wide it was artificial maybe?

I guess my theory was correct. Sbx surround has different modes based on what is used for output. Similar to cmss3d modes except you can't change these ones. What a shame for people with external amps that game.

This is for those of you using line outs for headphones, you may want to think twice if you game with sbx surround.

*Update:*
Probably should have given you guys a better background to the reason for different sounding SBX surround in case you were curious.

Speakers in front of you have to worry about channel crosstalk and the sound reaching both ears regardless of what speaker it comes from and the angle you are listening at. So because of this the HRTF algorithm has to be different by definition. This would explain why with headphones using line out, sounds on one side still play through both drivers. The z assumes you are using speakers and sets virtual surround for that.

I have also noticed that SBX surround will upmix stereo content to 5.1 if you have 5.1 setup selected and tick SBX surround. Not sure what it would do if you send 5.1 signal to your 5.1 speakers and tick SBX surround. Maybe someone here could help enlighten me?

Anyway this just reinforces the idea that there are at least 3 types of SBX surround modes and are all auto activated based on what output you use.

One more thing,

You can send SBX surround using 2 channel PCM through optical out to a DAC, this is confirmed and listed in the Z manual. But my question is, what FORM, of SBX surround is it sending? For Speakers or Headphones?

Id like to ask for help for those of you using optical out if you can test this for me. I wanted to build a decent knowledge base for the Z series but I dont use optical out so I cant answer this myself.

Thanks.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Question: Is there any way to disable the red LED in the Sound Blaster Z?


----------



## djinferno806

LOOL^

really?


----------



## SaLX

Quote:


> One more thing,
> 
> You can send SBX surround using 2 channel PCM through optical out to a DAC, this is confirmed and listed in the Z manual. But my question is, what FORM, of SBX surround is it sending? For Speakers or Headphones?
> 
> I'd like to ask for help for those of you using optical out if you can test this for me. I wanted to build a decent knowledge base for the Z series but I dont use optical out so I cant answer this myself.


I have asked Creative about this very recently. The first reply from 'John' was hopeful.. he was knowledgeable and seemed to know his ****, but he wanted a bit more information (which I provided).

The second 'John' basically made statements with zero reference to my first reply as if he hadn't read it: He practically read out what anybody could read off the box; also he added a few legal terms and the support options that you'd read from whatever pamphlet you'd find _inside_ the box etc etc. Basically not the first 'John' then. I realise these 2x Johns are extremely low paid and I fully blame Creative instead. A simple and straightforward answer from them would've really helped. Are there no tech guys available on hand in their support centres _at all_?
Quote:


> If I may I'll rephrase:
> 
> In the new SBZ control panel when outputting via SPDIF, can you select 'Headphones' output as opposed to 'Speakers' output in the Creative Control Panel? I want to output SBZ Pro Studio headphone surround via SPDIF to an external DAC and Amp.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please note: I am not connecting to a receiver using Dolby Digital Live or DTS - _it's to an external DAC_ using 2 channel stereo. These questions are in no way addressed by the downloadable manual.


Edit: Confirmed by a user on Head-Fi: http://www.head-fi.org/t/623079/creative-sound-blaster-new-s-rie-z/1080#post_9900736 (Creative didn't get back to me).


----------



## theilya

received my m50s today.

What settings do you guys usually change when listening to music?

Just the EQ or crystallizer, surround and bass in the SBX pro section too?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> received my m50s today.
> 
> What settings do you guys usually change when listening to music?
> 
> Just the EQ or crystallizer, surround and bass in the SBX pro section too?


There are no specific setting, it comes to preferences and tastes of adjustment. Start to understand how equalizer frequencies mean, (google is your friend).


----------



## Axaion

And then theres me, that has to use line-out with HD598's, because the headphone port upmixes everything in the most horrible way possible, and i dont even use sbx -.-


----------



## djinferno806

^thinking of adding an amp to the chain? Those cans seem to respond well to some extra power.

This might sound like a weird idea but you ever think of buying another z just to try it and see if it has same problem? If you have a place that allows you to return it.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> ^thinking of adding an amp to the chain? Those cans seem to respond well to some extra power.
> 
> This might sound like a weird idea but you ever think of buying another z just to try it and see if it has same problem? If you have a place that allows you to return it.


Well, denmark has a 14 days return policy by law, but no i dont really have the cash to spare on it right now :\


----------



## iARDAs

So guys I ordered a Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro...

I will have it by the end of the month.

Let me know if I did a good or a bad thing









I hear that the DT 990 pro excells with soundcard and an amp.


----------



## djinferno806

I don't see why that would be a bad thing. Those are really nice open cans for gaming. What version of those did you get, in other words, what impedance rating?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I don't see why that would be a bad thing. Those are really nice open cans for gaming. What version of those did you get, in other words, what impedance rating?


Well I got the one that is on sale for $150 on Amazon. Beyerdynamic DT-990-Pro-250

There were also 3 other versions but cost significantly more.


----------



## djinferno806

No imho the 250 is where you want to be. It seems that is the most sonically pleasing to people looking for a smooth and flat response without going for the 600 ohm which you wont be able to drive.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> No imho the 250 is where you want to be. It seems that is the most sonically pleasing to people looking for a smooth and flat response without going for the 600 ohm which you wont be able to drive.


Thanks mate.

So the amp in our soundcard works automatically right? I don't have to enable anything?

I use the ACM. It is plugged to the soundcard, and I plug my headphones to the ACM.


----------



## djinferno806

Yup everything is automatic, and your ACM setup seems correct.


----------



## Axaion

I wonder if creative is ever going to release a new driver update for the Z/Zx, that would fix my issue


----------



## djinferno806

Here's another thought Axaion.

In stereo direct mode, the pcm stream bypasses the soundcore and goes right to the DAC and to the line out.

If your issues are indeed software based then this would fix it. If you still get upmixing then perhaps its firmware/hardware at fault?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Yup everything is automatic, and your ACM setup seems correct.


Thanks mate 

Also I have a question for you because it seems you know your audio more than me 

Do you use the SBX Pro Studio settings while gaming or listening to music?


----------



## djinferno806

I only use sbx surround when gaming with headphones. The rest is useless for me. I don't mess with the eq neither.

For music I just like plain old stereo no enhancements.

These are my preferences though. You may like something else.


----------



## djinferno806

*MOAR TESTING!*

So I did some more analytical testing with the sbx surround slider. I have come to one conclusion and setting to rule them all lol, 67%.

The reason is I find its the best compromise of accuracy and surround immersion.

The higher I go towards 100% the less accurate the sound stage begins to be. Let me try and explain.

So if a sound came from my rear right at lets say coordinates (10,10). At 67% I can hear that its at (10,10) but at 100% I can only tell its in between my rear right and my absolute right, or (5 to 10, 5 to 10).

Another explanation is the channels start to bleed together. Lower than 67% you lose immersion and the channels start to close off and you begin to get a straight stereo effect without any hrtf.

Hope that makes sense.

For me accuracy is more important so that's why I pick this. Also I felt like it muffled or exaggerated sounds at distances when set towards 100%(as has been mentioned by xshollywood as well before) Hard to explain this one but maybe it messes with the volume and eq of some sounds.

67% seems best at emulating a properly calibrated and eq'd 5.1 home theatre(I use mine in comparison). Seems reasonable that creative would use this as default.

As always whatever sounds best to you is the best choice.


----------



## 2slick4u

I just got the DT990 600 ohm premium it's some quality cans I tell ya! Good choice there.


----------



## garikfox

Hey guys Im happy today !

I returned my Z with G-Luxon caps and they had one left at the store with Nichicon caps so I grabbed it. I now have a Sound Blaster Z with Nichicon gold caps


----------



## djinferno806

I honestly thought u were joking about the caps....guess not.


----------



## garikfox

Yeah I really dont like G-Luxon caps there like the worst caps you can use.

All good now though, and your right I cant tell any sound difference from the two but the feeling that top notch caps are now on my Z makes me feel alot better.


----------



## djinferno806

So now that people are confirming that headphone sbx surround mode is available through spdif out, I wonder how many will buy a cheap z and just use that to an external DAC and amp.

I'm thinking of selling zxr and doing the same... Maybe am asgard2/Valhalla and Loki/bifrost.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just bought my Sound Blaster Z (1500) and installed the PAX drivers for them, are these drivers the best? Any special settings i have to change to have the best sound out of it? I use the card connected to my amp so its doing kind of a DAC job.


----------



## djinferno806

I don't know about the best per say. One of the users on here said all it did was just add more bass.

I would tend to agree with his statement since it seems most tweaks he has made are just ini configurations that anyone could do. He hasn't actually changed any of the core functions or software set since the Z drivers are closed source now compared to the x-fi. Also I would stay away from drivers where the author/tweaker(Robert Mclelland) even states he doesn't own the card so hes not sure how things will be affected. Maybe its not as bad as I am making it out to sound but the general consensus around the net is the same.

In terms of settings, how are you hooking up to your amp? From which port?


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am using the one in the middle so the 3rd one is that correct or should i change it? i am using a Qed Performance J2P cable (3.5 to 2x RCA)


----------



## djinferno806

Depends what is the amp for? You using headphones? Or just speakers?

The headphone out port will give you virtual surround(sbx surround) made for headphones.

The line out port(yours) will give you surround for speakers. The two will sound very different when mixed with the opposite audio endpoint.

If you don't use surround and just want the cleanest sound then the line out is fine.


----------



## Paul17041993

I use the PAX drivers on my forte mainly because the official drivers are a massive turd when they actually work...

they generally have more smoother filtering and various little bug patches, though I haven't got a Z yet so I'm not really sure if there would be much of a difference between them, just that the PAX need you to turn off driver signing to install (piss easy to do so in win8 though).


----------



## [CyGnus]

I just use them for the speakers so the line out is the best choice


----------



## djinferno806

Awesome have fun!


----------



## iARDAs

When my Beyer 990t Pro 250OHM arrives, I am thinking of connecting it directly to the soundcard and not to the ACM. I will still use ACM for mic though.


----------



## djinferno806

Well do some testing for yourself before you rule it out. Maybe yours will be fine.


----------



## iARDAs

Oh yeah I will do some testing. I can test it now with my Asus Vulcan but those headsets are so crappy that I don't want to waste my time on them









Edit : You know what I just did and I can confirm that connecting the headphone to the soundcard sounded better. More crisp and out there. Not a black and white difference but I guess there is really a difference.


----------



## Modus

Which card would you guys suggest for BF4 wartapes? Currently have an ASUS Xonar DG and planning on grabbing either ath-m50 or hd558


----------



## djinferno806

If you want future proof card(can power high ohm headphones if you upgrade) with the best DAC you can get on a sound card and recording capabilities, get the zxr.

If you don't need a lot of power for headphones and still a really good DAC, save money get the z.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Oh yeah I will do some testing. I can test it now with my Asus Vulcan but those headsets are so crappy that I don't want to waste my time on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : You know what I just did and I can confirm that connecting the headphone to the soundcard sounded better. More crisp and out there. Not a black and white difference but I guess there is really a difference.


Seems more people are reporting a difference. I think I should try with a line extension as well and see how that fares.


----------



## djriful

Updates: Added PAX Driver references. Thanks [CyGnus] for mentioning or whoever did as well before (don't remember which page)


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Updates: Added PAX Driver references. Thanks [CyGnus] for mentioning or whoever did as well before (don't remember which page)










I really like the PAX for the SB Z, never tried the creative's original driver and i might not since these work great


----------



## djinferno806

The drivers will reflect the author who tends to favour bass in his sound. I personally want unaltered sound in which I can later tweak if I want.

Do the drivers also not include the horrendous speaker config program that messes up sound stage? That might be a plus to some users.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> The drivers will reflect the author who tends to favour bass in his sound. I personally want unaltered sound in which I can later tweak if I want.
> 
> Do the drivers also not include the horrendous speaker config program that messes up sound stage? That might be a plus to some users.


Speaker config is in there, its basicly just compressed better than the stock drivers in that regard.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the PAX for the SB Z, never tried the creative's original driver and i might not since these work great


I made a post on his forums, I'm not sure if I did install it right but to much i tested it around. I didn't hear any differences. (maybe I didn't install it correctly?)


----------



## iARDAs

I can 100% confirm that in my case connecting the headphone to the soundcard instead of ACM gives me louder and more crisp sound.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I can 100% confirm that in my case connecting the headphone to the soundcard instead of ACM gives me louder and more crisp sound.


Because all volume control has impedance.


----------



## djinferno806

Ya the volume itself isn't the problem. A potentiometer will always introduce some resistance making it quieter, even at full. At least from my understanding.

For me it was the bass response mostly. Almost like I was running them without enough power. Which is weird since there's no way the ACM is introducing that much more impedence.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Because all volume control has impedance.


I just installed the PAX as my first driver so i dont know how the stock ones behave but from what others have said the pax adds a bit more bass.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I just installed the PAX as my first driver so i dont know how the stock ones behave but from what others have said the pax adds a bit more bass.


The odd thing if I install PAX first, it won't recognize my card.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I just installed the PAX as my first driver so i dont know how the stock ones behave but from what others have said the pax adds a bit more bass.


I think he was referring to the ACM that comes with the zx and zxr


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Ya the volume itself isn't the problem. A potentiometer will always introduce some resistance making it quieter, even at full. At least from my understanding.
> 
> For me it was the bass response mostly. Almost like I was running them without enough power. Which is weird since there's no way the ACM is introducing that much more impedence.


cable + potentiometer + cheap PCB, ever so slight increase in resistance and change to frequency curve.


----------



## djinferno806

I want to get a high quality cable and see of what difference it makes as an extension.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Someone want to try out these EQ settings and tell me what you think? They sound pretty good to me with DT770s


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Someone want to try out these EQ settings and tell me what you think? They sound pretty good to me with DT770s


EQ graph is usually a personal preference, yours looks pretty smooth and if you're happy with it then its fine.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I want to get a high quality cable and see of what difference it makes as an extension.


The cable is to connect the sound card to the amp?


----------



## djinferno806

No as an extension for my headphones. As opposed to an ACM.


----------



## [CyGnus]

What you guys think of the Sennheiser HD 205 - II ? Or can i get something better with 50€ budget?


----------



## garfield82

Hi guys, I just bought a Creative ZXR, I plug my headphones to the Audio Control module, and my speakers to the sound card.

Right now I had this problem, whenever there is a incoming call from Skype, the audio will go straight the speakers even though I can speak through my mic on my headphones.
Is there any way that I can have communication conversation on my Headphones without the need to toggle Sound Blaster control to headphones, while keeping gaming audio on my speakers without having a need for extra sound card?

My previous setup was that I had my Headphones connect to onboard sound while my speakers connected to a separate soundcard, thats is why I can set my Speaker and Mic through Skype settings.


----------



## djinferno806

^ No.

You can only get sound from either headphones out or line out. Not both.

The z and zxr's DAC only allows one analog audio path active at any given time. Digital out is a different story.

If you want to enable the audio scheme you want, you need to run one of the audio devices off onboard and one off the zxr.


----------



## garfield82

Thanks very much, I guess i dont have much of a choice then =(


----------



## djinferno806

Ya sorry it isn't the answer your wanted. Just run the voice/chat through your motherboard audio as that doesn't need to be super high quality.

Leave the game audio for the zxr.


----------



## theilya

for bf3/bf4 do you use hifi/headphone settings in game?

does sbx pro studio help with positioning?


----------



## djinferno806

Home cinema for 5.1 and then sbx surround. That's the best virtual surround setting for bf3/4.

Sbx surround will just image stereo sound "in front of you". Not really help with positioning.

From my research into the audio settings.

Hi fi is for stereo speakers /audiophile headphones(although some report this is also 5.1 capable, don't remember)

Home cinema is for 5.1 system

Headphones is for cheaper headphones(garbage drivers) that need eq compensation to make them sound better. There may be a sound stage compensation too.

TV is for well crappy TV speakers, once again eq compensation.

War Tapes is for exaggerated Bass, louder overall sounds and background sounds get more pronounced.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Proud new owner of a ZXR and some amazing Sennheiser HD 598's, and the sound of music is pure bliss, and gaming has now been taken to a whole different level of fidelity. Couldn't be happy with the coin dropped on the setup.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Home cinema for 5.1 and then sbx surround. That's the best virtual surround setting for bf3/4.
> 
> Sbx surround will just image stereo sound "in front of you". Not really help with positioning.
> 
> From my research into the audio settings.
> 
> Hi fi is for stereo speakers /audiophile headphones(although some report this is also 5.1 capable, don't remember)
> 
> Home cinema is for 5.1 system
> 
> Headphones is for cheaper headphones(garbage drivers) that need eq compensation to make them sound better. There may be a sound stage compensation too.
> 
> TV is for well crappy TV speakers, once again eq compensation.
> 
> War Tapes is for exaggerated Bass, louder overall sounds and background sounds get more pronounced.


this apply to any game?


----------



## djinferno806

I wouldn't bet on that.

But its a good rule of thumb to assume that any special audio/speaker types will be there to compensate for certain devices. It can benefit you to chose from the type that best matches your setup especially if your audio endpoint is not the best. Other than that stereo/2.0 and surround/5.1 will be your "cleanest" choices for unaltered game audio.

It sad the devs don't give us better descriptions with audio settings.


----------



## theilya

Thanks. So if I'm using ath m50 and sbz my best would be hifi in game? Sbx on or off? What about enchande stereo in game?

Thanks


----------



## djinferno806

That's up to you whether you want virtual surround or just stereo. Sbx surround won't do much except make stereo sound in front of you.

Enhanced stereo is just supposed to take the 5.1 data from the game and properly downmix it to a 2.0 stream with better space and positioning. This will automatically disable surround no matter what setting your in.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> It sad the devs don't give us better descriptions with audio settings.


but... but... that's reeallly haaard...


----------



## [CyGnus]

*New Pax Drivers with improved tweaks*

Add new Softer Tweak, Smooth Tweak and CPU IDLE Fix.

New Pure Tweak

Fix mirror stuff in inf spelling

New set out new fix stuff in tweaks dups and add new Smart tweak to Treble and Bass

*Sound Blaster Z/Zx*

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/pax-drivers/224539-pax_sbz_cd_l13_1_00_22_2013_v1-05-official-live.html

*Sound Blaster ZxR*

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/pax-drivers/224540-pax_sbzxr_cd_ld_1_00_22_2013_v1-05-offical-live.html


----------



## Axaion

I know you mean well [cygnus], but there is nothing special about his drivers, its just a pre-eq'ed driver really - he does not even own a Z series sound card


----------



## Paul17041993

well at this point there's not many issues in the official drivers that the PAX drivers have fixes for, so at this point its mostly some custom filtering, though that "CPU idle fix" makes me wonder what previous bug there was about that, if it was at all similar to the problems I had running 5.1 on a realtech chip...


----------



## djinferno806

Ya how much do you want to bet that the CPU idle fix was for a bug that the pax introduced itself in the last version.

Even if the z drivers had a lot of bugs , they would most likely be bugs that pax drivers couldn't fix. Like I said there is no driver source this time released by creative. Everything is superficialy added.

Maybe if creative released GPL compliant linux drivers, then some of the driver devs could start tinkering.


----------



## Axaion

Its completely undocumented and he dosent even have a z series card, i find it hard to belive his baseless claims. if he provided source or proof of his so-called 'tweaks' then sure.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> *New Pax Drivers with improved tweaks*
> 
> *Add new Softer Tweak, Smooth Tweak* and CPU IDLE Fix.
> 
> *New Pure Tweak*
> 
> Fix mirror stuff in inf spelling
> 
> New set out new fix stuff in tweaks dups and add new *Smart tweak to Treble and Bass*
> 
> *Sound Blaster Z/Zx*
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/pax-drivers/224539-pax_sbz_cd_l13_1_00_22_2013_v1-05-official-live.html
> 
> *Sound Blaster ZxR*
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/pax-drivers/224540-pax_sbzxr_cd_ld_1_00_22_2013_v1-05-offical-live.html


First off, no offense to you CyGnus.
But the bolded parts are exactly the problems I find with the PAX drivers - he comes up with all this fancy monikers which aren't even known in the audiophile world nor even between audio engineers.

Just what in the world is Pure Tweak? Pure what? What's not pure about a digital audio before being converted into analog? It's as "pure" as it can already be. Softer tweak? What in the world does that even mean? Softer bass? Softer treble? Softer mids?

Then the most ridiculous one; Smart tweak to treble and bass. The only thing that can be smart about the tweak is down to the individual user personally EQing a signature he/she likes, there's nothing smart about a tweak in the first place. See I'm even confusing myself by trying to explain his fancy monikers.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> First off, no offense to you CyGnus.
> But the bolded parts are exactly the problems I find with the PAX drivers - he comes up with all this fancy monikers which aren't even known in the audiophile world nor even between audio engineers.
> 
> Just what in the world is Pure Tweak? Pure what? What's not pure about a digital audio before being converted into analog? It's as "pure" as it can already be. Softer tweak? What in the world does that even mean? Softer bass? Softer treble? Softer mids?
> 
> Then the most ridiculous one; Smart tweak to treble and bass. The only thing that can be smart about the tweak is down to the individual user personally EQing a signature he/she likes, there's nothing smart about a tweak in the first place. See I'm even confusing myself by trying to explain his fancy monikers.


You might want to ask the author of PAX on his forums. CyGnus and I were just linking unofficial drivers if any would want to try it on your own risk.


----------



## djinferno806

And its good that you guys are providing the readers all the choices that are possible. After all that's why we have PCs.

But I think its even more important with this being a tech site that we let people know the truth and exactly what is going on. Its good they know what these drivers are and are not.

Its even worse in the audio world when users are already confused by so many terms. Extra info is always nice.









That said, I most likely going to write up a full review for the zxr and z. Just need to hookup digital and use it for a bit first.


----------



## King4x4

Just joined the club with a ZX and testing it with a Roccat Kave 5.1... My ears are thanking me now


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You might want to ask the author of PAX on his forums. CyGnus and I were just linking unofficial drivers if any would want to try it on your own risk.


I know. I really meant no offense to you or CyGnus or anyone else who are linking to PAX drivers.

I'm just expressing my opinion because I do have experience with PAX drivers as I do use the X-Fi drivers. From what I hear, each PAX driver adds more and more bass - this leads to many users thinking they actually "hear" a difference from one driver to the next when all that's been happening is more bass boost EQing.

There are some odd times where Rob (the PAX driver author) would release an untouched EQ version of his driver and this is where it makes sense. He's really releasing his PAX drivers as if they were GPU drivers, tell me if that doesn't sound stupid.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You might want to ask the author of PAX on his forums. CyGnus and I were just linking unofficial drivers if any would want to try it on your own risk.


I tried asking him about what everything was on another forum, he seemed to just shut down or ignore me, he never really gave a straight answer to anything, hopefully someone else will have more luck


----------



## nleksan

I just did a complete, proper ATTEMPT at an install of the newest version of the PAX Drivers for the Ti HD, and have spent the past 19 hours trying to get everything to work even just as it was....









I've never had any issues with his stuff before, but now it's giving me I-010 errors for EVERYTHING.

I have downloaded the drivers multiple times, from multiple sources, over multiple connections (to ensure that there is no bad D/L causing the issue), and nothing will install. It borked my previously perfect setup, and I can't even get my KNOWN GOOD regular Creative Drivers to install :/

Anyone have ANY ideas on what to do? I make sure to clear every trace of every hint of anything related to Creative from the PC, run CCleaner (cleaning/registry), reboot, have tried both regular and Safe mode, and still it will act like it's installing for 20min only to fail... I'm at my wit's end here, I can't afford the downtime on my audio, and yeah I know better than to screw with what is working great, but Captain Morgan and his friends had other plans :S


----------



## djinferno806

Try driver sweeper in safe mode, that should remove all the traces of that abomination. Lol. Other than that get ready for an OS reinstall.

I used to have this problem with Nvidia omega drivers.... Oh boy the only thing that worked was a complete format.


----------



## nleksan

I'm seriously about to cry... I did the DriverSweeper thing, and the reason I'm so desperate is because I overindulged in tequila and rum last night out partying, thus I was in an "Oooh! New and Shiny!" mindset, not a "backup like a half intelligent person" mindset, prior to downloading these damn things :S


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> First off, no offense to you CyGnus.
> But the bolded parts are exactly the problems I find with the PAX drivers - he comes up with all this fancy monikers which aren't even known in the audiophile world nor even between audio engineers.
> 
> Just what in the world is Pure Tweak? Pure what? What's not pure about a digital audio before being converted into analog? It's as "pure" as it can already be. Softer tweak? What in the world does that even mean? Softer bass? Softer treble? Softer mids?
> 
> Then the most ridiculous one; Smart tweak to treble and bass. The only thing that can be smart about the tweak is down to the individual user personally EQing a signature he/she likes, there's nothing smart about a tweak in the first place. See I'm even confusing myself by trying to explain his fancy monikers.


they're names for little fading tweaks...

softer probably has better clamping ops, smart probably has better compression, pure probably has better reaction ramps and decoding, you would have to ask him what he did to the algorithms to really know what he means...


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> I'm seriously about to cry... I did the DriverSweeper thing, and the reason I'm so desperate is because I overindulged in tequila and rum last night out partying, thus I was in an "Oooh! New and Shiny!" mindset, not a "backup like a half intelligent person" mindset, prior to downloading these damn things :S


If Driver Sweeper didn't work out for you, one last resort is to go in and delete all traces of Creative drivers by hand. Otherwise, the OS re-install seems like an inevitable move.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> they're names for little fading tweaks...
> 
> softer probably has better clamping ops, smart probably has better compression, pure probably has better reaction ramps and decoding, you would have to ask him what he did to the algorithms to really know what he means...


And.... that means absolutely nothing.

I compared the driver sets from one version to the next and all that was changed were tweaks to the .ini, all of which were preset EQ tweaks.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> all of which were preset EQ tweaks.


exactly, filters.


----------



## PainKiller89

I just installed windows 8.1 clean install, my sound card is not working. Installed the latest pax drivers. Drivers tells me the card can not be found. What should i do?

I have sound blaster Z


----------



## djinferno806

There are no official 8.1 drivers yet and hence the PAX won't work either.

But just in case its the pax drivers causing the issues, try the stock. That should have been your first attempt.

You may have to wait for creative to release 8.1 drivers.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> I just installed windows 8.1 clean install, my sound card is not working. Installed the latest pax drivers. Drivers tells me the card can not be found. What should i do?
> 
> I have sound blaster Z


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> There are no official 8.1 drivers yet and hence the PAX won't work either.
> 
> But just in case its the pax drivers causing the issues, try the stock. That should have been your first attempt.
> 
> You may have to wait for creative to release 8.1 drivers.


Driver is actually working fine... on Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit.

First go into this mode and then install your driver.

http://www.fotoclubinc.com/blog/how-to-disable-driver-signature-enforcement-to-allow-installation-of-windows-7-printer-drivers-on-windows-8/


----------



## Paul17041993

yea you only need to disable sign enforcement (stays off until next reboot), then install and you should be a happy chappy.

I actually got my X-Fi working on PAX after the 8.1 upgrade just by doing so and installing the driver portion manually, nothing else needed touching...


----------



## djinferno806

Well that's good to know that 8.1 works with 8 driver. There was a lot of talk that x-fi wasn't working in 8.1 with 8 drivers so I assumed the z would be the same.


----------



## Paul17041993

oh though this is without UEFI I think, not sure what effect it has on the drivers, but 8.1 is mostly the same behind the scenes as 8 nonetheless.


----------



## Gualichu04

I have this on going issue with my Soundblaster Z. While doing anything audio the sound will randomly start cutting out. The only way to temporarily fix the issue is chance the settings in cinematic from dts to none and back. I have it connect to my receiver via toshlink and i have tried a different cable with the same issue. Is my card bad or os the creative software screwed up. I was using the official drivers and went to the pax and have the same issue. And when playing games the sound channels aren't right but i can fix that by pressing the print screen button till they are right.


----------



## kingofsorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> So I wanted to write up this quick guide to gaming with the Sound Blaster Z/ZX/ZXR.
> 
> There seems to be the same questions always being asked, especially how to set up the card for gaming and surround through 2 speakers/headphones. Hopefully this will cut down on those questions while helping people out and getting them gaming faster out of the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost, this will explain how to get surround sound virtualized through a 2 speakers or headphones via SBX Surround option. This will assume you just installed the card and installed the drivers fresh.
> 
> *STEP 1: WINDOWS SOUND CONTROL PANEL*
> Before anything can work properly, you need to make sure your sound blaster is set for 5.1 speakers in the windows sound panel. This can be found by right clicking on the speaker icon in the windows tray and selecting PLAYBACK DEVICES, right clicking on Sound blaster device and CONFIGURE SPEAKERS. When going through the speaker setup, do not select full range speaker option as this is what Creative recommends for proper SBX playback. It will revert back at reboot anyway so it's pointless to change it. By finishing this step, the windows mixer will now send a 5.1 signal where available in a program/game to the sound blaster itself ready to be processed 
> 
> You can also double click on the sound blaster device in this panel and choose the Bit Rate and Sampling frequency. I personally keep mine at 16 bit/48 khz as that is what games are all mixed at and I primarily game. If you have a lot of music or movies that feature 24 bit/96 khz then you can go ahead and set that. You WILL NOT get an increase in audio quality by just setting this higher but not having anything that is encoded that high. In fact its been tested and proven that the windows mixer actually degrades audio when it has to resample source audio to match what you set here. So it will be in your benefit to leave it at what you use the most.
> 
> *It is worth noting that some users have reported that setting 96khz/24 bit increases the ability of the crystalizer to restore lossy music and sound better. You can experiment and see what you think is best.
> Lastly uncheck "Allow this device to take exclusive control of this device". This seems to help with crackling, popping and in general sound issues you may experience.*
> 
> *STEP 2: SBX SURROUND(SOUND BLASTER CONTROL PANEL)*
> The SBX surround feature is Creative's HRTF(HEAD RELATED TRANSFER FUNCTION) algorithm. Similar to DOLBY HEADPHONE or CMSS3D. It takes a 5.1/7.1 signal from a game or program and virtualizes it to work out of just 2 speakers. Basically allowing you to get virtual surround without an actual 5.1 speaker system. Make sure you turn this option on. What level to leave it at is all on you. Creative recommends 67% however I personally use 91% for a little more presence in the rear speakers. Its all how you like your sound so go ahead and experiment.
> 
> *STEP 3: IN GAME/ IN PROGRAM*
> Now that the rest is done, all you have to do is make sure the games or programs you use are set in the menus to use surround sound/5.1 etc.
> 
> AND THAT'S IT!
> 
> All newer games will now send surround sound to the sound blaster and SBX will virtualize it through the speakers/headphones.
> 
> Now before I wrap this up, I do have to touch on what happens with some older games.
> You will run into 2 different sound engines/APIs on older games. These are:
> 
> *1) OPENAL
> 2) Direct Sound 3D
> *
> 
> 1) If your game uses OpenAL and you want surround virtualized, it should be straight forward. Some games use pre-baked 5.1 signal and will just send it to the sound blaster like newer games and SBX will take care of this.
> The OpenAL game could also use its own 3D HRTF algorithm instead of 5.1 signal. This is basically like a binaural recording and is the most accurate virtual surround I have heard. If your sound blaster detects that the game uses this, it will turn off SBX automatically(since it doesn't need it to virtualize surround). Sometimes you can see this as the control panel unticks the option and the reticks it when the game exits, sometimes it doesn't but it always turns it off then on again.
> 
> Either way, you will get 3D surround automatically in game. An example of this is the Penumbra Series.
> 
> 2) If the game uses the older DIRECT SOUND API then you have to use creative's alchemy software that comes bundled with the Z driver. This is due to Microsoft dropping directsound support in windows vista.
> 
> Alchemy will realtime transcode the directsound 3d steam to an openAl stream. This should allow you to get 3D surround from these older games just as back in the XP days. Directsound 3d uses its own HRTF as well and will not require any special setup in game.
> 
> Example of this is Prince of Persia Warrior Within.
> 
> Hopefully this guide helps you get going and gaming a lot quicker and more efficiently.
> 
> DJriful is going to link this to the OP so it should be easy to find.
> 
> Take care!


This seems to work. But the 5.1 config in windows sound control panel resets every time I restart the PC. Is it a bug to fix by creative or is it just how it works? Obviously it reads the data from the creative control panel and sets itself up accordingly...
Also, if I set my speakers lay out to Stereo mode (I have only two 100w speakers...) both in Creative and Windows control panels and select the Surround option from the SBX Pro STUDIO menu and 5.1 from the ingame sound properties- won't it just work the same?
Or another way - select the 5.1 lay out and only have two front speakers enabled, will it neither work?
Thanks.


----------



## SaLX

I read somewhere that Creative did this on purpose for 'usability' - ie the windows sound control panel will always be set to 5.1 (some people may install their cards and never configure this correctly).

Hopefully others can answer your other points.


----------



## kingofsorrow

...But the biggest problem is that the Sound Normalizer (the Smart Volume) is broken to the point of complete uselessness. When a game produces a loud sound it start getting normalized when the Smart Volume is on.... The problem is that when it happens all ingame sounds get muted for 3-4 seconds. Especially background sounds - the wind, birds, trees sounds... Then, after 3-4 seconds they slowly reappear. It is a game breaking experience for me.
Previously, on X-fi sound cards the SVM control worked perfectly by aligning all the sounds, while making it possible for the loud sounds to be heard as well as for the quiet sounds to be heard very well too with no anomalies. On ZXR it works differently - when a loud sound happens - the Smart Volume mutes f. everything not just the loud sound itself but every sound for several seconds..... Skyrim is a good game to test that. Just cast a loud spell and hear the background sounds disappear for I guess 3 or 4 seconds. Then they will reappear slowly until you cast again.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofsorrow*
> 
> This seems to work. But the 5.1 config in windows sound control panel resets every time I restart the PC. Is it a bug to fix by creative or is it just how it works? Obviously it reads the data from the creative control panel and sets itself up accordingly...
> Also, if I set my speakers lay out to Stereo mode (I have only two 100w speakers...) both in Creative and Windows control panels and select the Surround option from the SBX Pro STUDIO menu and 5.1 from the ingame sound properties- won't it just work the same?
> Or another way - select the 5.1 lay out and only have two front speakers enabled, will it neither work?
> Thanks.


Yup, the usability part is correct. One of the creative reps had mentioned this. It will always default to 5.1 since that's what needs to be fed to the card for virtual surround to work. And it also allows the widest range of options. Meaning if you are listening to stereo source then you only get 2 channel sound or If you listen to 5.1 you get 5.1 channel sound. There "shouldn't" be any upmixing of any kind for stereo with sbx off.

Now in your case, its weird as the opposite is happening. Windows is defaulting to stereo. Try a driver reinstall with driver sweeper and see If that helps. There is supposed to be a registry entry that sets this up every time windows starts up. Yours may be slightly off.

For your other points, you can set it up as stereo in both windows and creative panel but then you will only ever get straight stereo. If you select 5.1 in game, the windows sound stack will just downmix the audio back to 2 channel before the global mixer sends it back to the z for processing.. In other words you won't be able to get proper virtual surround via sbx.

And if you have 2 front speakers enabled and using 5.1 , this will work with stereo just fine however when it comes to 5.1 sources, having sbx enabled might(haven't confirmed this yet) downmix sounds or might not properly.

So in other words the best option is always to leave windows at 5.1 and creative at stereo for your setup.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> I have this on going issue with my Soundblaster Z. While doing anything audio the sound will randomly start cutting out. The only way to temporarily fix the issue is chance the settings in cinematic from dts to none and back. I have it connect to my receiver via toshlink and i have tried a different cable with the same issue. Is my card bad or os the creative software screwed up. I was using the official drivers and went to the pax and have the same issue. And when playing games the sound channels aren't right but i can fix that by pressing the print screen button till they are right.


sounds odd, you able to test your receiver? tried different bitrates? as for the printscreen button, how exactly does that change the channels? doesn't sound like it should happen at all...


----------



## kingofsorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> So in other words the best option is always to leave windows at 5.1 and creative at stereo for your setup.


The thing is that windows defaults back to stereo setup. It defaults actually to any setup that I choose in the creative CP. Be it 5.1 3.1`or 2.0... Upon restart.
If I select 5.1 and just enable the 2 fronts wont it be the same? Does it have to be set to Stereo?


----------



## djinferno806

Yup that sounds like a bug to me.

And yes you could do that however I believe that sbx surround works in a different manner instead of hrtf. My theory is that its similar to cmss3d's speaker upmixing/downmixing mode.

In other words it might not give you the virtual surround effect you would get from stereo selected as your mode.

This is what I wrote a while back in this thread on how sbx most likely works in comparison to cmss3d modes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Thats actually interesting because I always wondered if SBX mimicked the various modes of CMSS3D but automatically based on what ouput you have selected in the SBX panel.
> 
> In other words it would be like this,
> 
> CMSS3D Headphones = SBX Surround when using headphones out, HRTF for headphones creates virtual surround from a 5.1 source
> CMSS3D Virtual = SBX Surround when using line outs, 2.1 or 4.1, HRTF for speakers creates virtual surround from a 5.1 source
> CMSS3D Surround =(somewhat) SBX Surround when using 5.1, when playing 2 channel sounds, turning this on would upmix sound to all 5 channels
> 
> The last example is not perfect as it doesn't match that cmss3d mode exactly but its pretty similar.
> 
> Either way its not hard to imagine that Creative with their streamlined Z series control panel would also streamline the SBX surround option so its auto triggered to do what it needs based on what output you selected.


.


----------



## kingofsorrow

djinferno806
Yes, I get it now, thanks.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> I just installed windows 8.1 clean install, my sound card is not working. Installed the latest pax drivers. Drivers tells me the card can not be found. What should i do?
> 
> I have sound blaster Z


I upgraded to windows 8.1 without a clean install and my ZxR Works perfectly fine using the official Windows 8 X64 v1.00.16 driver. I had crackling issues via SPDIF using 1.00.22 so reverting to .16 fixed all my problems. Could be that your using modified unofficial drivers thats the problem.


----------



## kingofsorrow

Anyone noticed the 10+ seconds sound muffling after some loud ingame sound, when Smart Volume is ON?
(Talking about ZXR)


----------



## djinferno806

^ don't personally use it since I don't feel like its needed with headphones. Others can't exactly hear it to the extent of speakers.

But I will check it out when I get home and let you know.


----------



## Gualichu04

The Receiver is fine. The sound only cuts out when i am playing any game. Playing music it is fine. I tried different bit rates already. As for the print screen button i accidentally pressed it one day and it can change which speakers the sound comes out of idk why. I found out using dolby digital it cuts out less than the dts encoder. Unless the issue is really a cable i see no fix for it unless the sound cards encoding fails.


----------



## djinferno806

*@kingofsorrow*

So I played around with smart volume and Arkham Origins, specifically the gel remote explosives. Whatever setting smart volume was on and when you triggered it, all sounds would get quieter for 3-4 seconds. Then they would return to the normal level until another big sound came again. The sounds werent muted at all just quieter but still definitely audible. Nothing as bad as you explained.

I also tried this on my Denon AVR using its Dynamic Volume, which is handled by the Audyssey DSP chip. It had the exact same effect on the game when the gel exploded. More so during the nighttime setting but it was evident on all of them.

I then tried using Windows 8's audio stack dynamic volume control. Once again I had the same thing happen with the gel explosions.

I tried smart volume with some movies and trailers and there were no unintended weird anomalies, operated the same as my AVR does when I watch blu-rays and such at night.

So it lead me to believe there is nothing wrong with smart volume as my AVR and windows does the same thing. May just be the characteristics of trying to dynamically adjust game volume.

Sorry couldn't be more help.


----------



## djriful

The only time I use Smart Volume is for movies. Function is not really designed for music or gaming or sound editing obviously.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> The Receiver is fine. The sound only cuts out when i am playing any game. Playing music it is fine. I tried different bit rates already. As for the print screen button i accidentally pressed it one day and it can change which speakers the sound comes out of idk why. I found out using dolby digital it cuts out less than the dts encoder. Unless the issue is really a cable i see no fix for it unless the sound cards encoding fails.


hm, does the card get hot at all? one with with the old X-Fi is it would start to crackle when it overheats.

have you tried without the toslink on the same games?

a strange possibility that comes to mind is the game's causing a leak in sound file memory, and as this leak increases it breaks sound production, kinda strange for a soundcard but it makes sense...

on that topic does the soundcore have any internal memory?(apart from cache) or does the Z cards have any memory? my forte has 64MB of its own RAM that has proven to reduce system memory usage to virtually nothing so that makes me wonder...


----------



## djinferno806

You mean x-ram? Ya that was intended to help with hardware acceleration back in the day in the x-fi. That's the only sound card that has ram on it. And for good reason. The x-ram wasn't really used that much. The developer would have to program to make use of it using the api. From my understanding not many games did.

The sound blaster z processes take up at most 50 mb of ram during gameplay. Not really an issue for modern PCs lol.

Ya sounds like a gameplay memory leak or just really high system dpc latency spikes. Or kernel spikes.

Use dpc latency checker and check if that's the cause. If it is, more than likely a rogue driver is causing the spikes. You wouldn't always hear it during music either because of larger buffers.


----------



## Gualichu04

Without Toshlink it works fine. it is just toshlink i have an issue. before the soundblaster z i had the titanium x-fi and it had the same issue but with a different receiver. That is why i bought a new sound card. Only two things i can think of is both cables maybe bad or the receiver is having issues. I have tried it via hdmi audio and the sound is fine but that by passes the sound card.
with the latency checker i get a normal latency of 1000us and spikes of 3800 playing music. Will test during game. Same thing with gaming but the lag spikes are much worse. I tried disabling a few devices and same issue. Maybe i should rma it.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Whoa whoa, whoa, hold on

You're telling me Windows 8.1 needs specific Windows 8.1 drivers and not just Windows 8 drivers?

Who the hell designed this OS? How can you make something just so, WRONG?!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Whoa whoa, whoa, hold on
> 
> You're telling me Windows 8.1 needs specific Windows 8.1 drivers and not just Windows 8 drivers?
> 
> Who the hell designed this OS? How can you make something just so, WRONG?!


Driver works for Win7/8/8.1 32bit / 64bit. not sure where are you looking at. Are you downloading driver from the OP post?

Misc info from Creative Forums: http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=699940

Those said card not found after installing on Windows 8, try installing without driver validation. Here-> http://www.fotoclubinc.com/blog/?p=793


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Whoa whoa, whoa, hold on
> 
> You're telling me Windows 8.1 needs specific Windows 8.1 drivers and not just Windows 8 drivers?
> 
> Who the hell designed this OS? How can you make something just so, WRONG?!


kernal level, vista == 7 == 8 == 8.1, in that order, its only some that need large patches, video mainly, MS gives each their own driver signature versions but a lot of hardware only needs the signatures to be updated.









ran all the 8 pre-releases and releases off 7 drivers, on both laptop and desktop, no bugs, exact same as 7, my desktop was updated to 8.1 without a single driver needed bar reinstalling the sound cause that wasn't signed in the first place (PAX version)

though software bugs can occur, the 7 versions of the sound panel were fairly buggy for example.


----------



## Axaion

well.. heres a curve ball on my issue. it seems that it only happens when i listen to sounds in browsers (be it firefox, botne- i mean chrome, opera, internet dora the explorer, or even safari.) because i just tried listening to the barber shop clip, in foobar/vlc/MPC-HC and it sounds fine there.. but on youtube or anything that runs from the browser, dear god :|


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> well.. heres a curve ball on my issue. it seems that it only happens when i listen to sounds in browsers (be it firefox, botne- i mean chrome, opera, internet dora the explorer, or even safari.) because i just tried listening to the barber shop clip, in foobar/vlc/MPC-HC and it sounds fine there.. but on youtube or anything that runs from the browser, dear god :|


compression? or could you describe the issue again please? youtube videos using flash/mpeg will sound subpar anyway, closest you get to good quality is setting it to 1080p, various clarity effects and such can greatly worsen horrify this...


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> compression? or could you describe the issue again please? youtube videos using flash/mpeg will sound subpar anyway, closest you get to good quality is setting it to 1080p, various clarity effects and such can greatly worsen horrify this...


I dont use anything like SBX or so on, i prefer as pure a signal as i can get within reason - problem is that on youtube it soulds like.. mono/behind me even if it should be clearly to the right/left - which it is when playing the file in a dedicated player. seems weird.


----------



## kingofsorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> *@kingofsorrow*
> 
> So I played around with smart volume and Arkham Origins, specifically the gel remote explosives. Whatever setting smart volume was on and when you triggered it, all sounds would get quieter for 3-4 seconds. Then they would return to the normal level until another big sound came again. The sounds werent muted at all just quieter but still definitely audible. Nothing as bad as you explained.
> 
> I also tried this on my Denon AVR using its Dynamic Volume, which is handled by the Audyssey DSP chip. It had the exact same effect on the game when the gel exploded. More so during the nighttime setting but it was evident on all of them.
> 
> I then tried using Windows 8's audio stack dynamic volume control. Once again I had the same thing happen with the gel explosions.
> 
> I tried smart volume with some movies and trailers and there were no unintended weird anomalies, operated the same as my AVR does when I watch blu-rays and such at night.
> 
> So it lead me to believe there is nothing wrong with smart volume as my AVR and windows does the same thing. May just be the characteristics of trying to dynamically adjust game volume.
> 
> Sorry couldn't be more help.


That's how it works on my ZXR. All sounds would get quieter for several seconds - in Skyrim I accounted up to 13 seconds. The background sounds would become almost completely muted - that is game breaking for me. I always bought Creative cards because of the great SVM feature, which never behaved like that.
I did a little research and now I know exactly what happens with Smart Volume. I uninstalled the divers and used the default Windows divers. In Windows CP you can control the normalizer - not just turning it ON or OFF but also control the so called "Release Time". Release time is what's wrong with Smart Volume. The default Windows setting of the Release Time behaved pretty much like ZXR Smart Volume, but when I moved the slider to the minimal value I got my SVM back. The normalization of the loud sounds happens immediately with hardly any muffling at all. Just like SVM on older x-fi cards.
Probably the new chip doesn't allow the fast normalization of volume, or maybe they decided to add the muffling time to decrease the load on the ZXR cpu... So that the teens would think WOW WITH THE NEW ZXR EVERYTHING IS SO SMOOOTH!!11
Turning ON the SVM always provoked stuttering in games. But the increase in sound quality was completely worth it. I guess I'll be selling this card. I don't need the great sound quality if it constantly goes up and down in volume.
Thank you for attention.


----------



## Axaion

Well then, i guess there is someone who actually uses that feature, lol.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofsorrow*
> 
> That's how it works on my ZXR. All sounds would get quieter for several seconds - in Skyrim I accounted up to 13 seconds. The background sounds would become almost completely muted - that is game breaking for me. I always bought Creative cards because of the great SVM feature, which never behaved like that.
> I did a little research and now I know exactly what happens with Smart Volume. I uninstalled the divers and used the default Windows divers. In Windows CP you can control the normalizer - not just turning it ON or OFF but also control the so called "Release Time". Release time is what's wrong with Smart Volume. The default Windows setting of the Release Time behaved pretty much like ZXR Smart Volume, but when I moved the slider to the minimal value I got my SVM back. The normalization of the loud sounds happens immediately with hardly any muffling at all. Just like SVM on older x-fi cards.
> Probably the new chip doesn't allow the fast normalization of volume, or maybe they decided to add the muffling time to decrease the load on the ZXR cpu... So that the teens would think WOW WITH THE NEW ZXR EVERYTHING IS SO SMOOOTH!!11
> Turning ON the SVM always provoked stuttering in games. But the increase in sound quality was completely worth it. I guess I'll be selling this card. I don't need the great sound quality if it constantly goes up and down in volume.
> Thank you for attention.


Have you tried it in normal mode and played with the slider? Anything below 50% didn't make sounds quieter for x number of seconds but was still good at bringing the quieter sounds up to meet the loud ones.

Perhaps this acts in the release time capacity?

Either way its probably creative once again trying to appeal to the masses by making things "streamlined". Nothing to do with "power" capailities of the spu. If a windows software feature works with barely any CPU resources then I think a dedicate DSP should be fine.


----------



## kingofsorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Have you tried it in normal mode and played with the slider? Anything below 50% didn't make sounds quieter for x number of seconds but was still good at bringing the quieter sounds up to meet the loud ones.
> 
> Perhaps this acts in the release time capacity?
> 
> Either way its probably creative once again trying to appeal to the masses by making things "streamlined". Nothing to do with "power" capailities of the spu. If a windows software feature works with barely any CPU resources then I think a dedicate DSP should be fine.


Sure, I tried it. It controls the level of normalization applied not the release time... The release time period is the same it's just less audible. Less aggressive sound cutting is applied on the lower levels of the smart volume, thus it seems like less sounds are muffled. They are all still get muffled just to a lesser degree...
I just reinstalled the old X-fi and I can say definitely that the sound equalization is much less aggressive on that card. When the ZXR almost mutes all the background sounds for crazy 10 plus seconds, X-fi Titanium also does muffles the sounds... but makes it in a very gentle way - I can't say the sound gets muted at all with x-fi SVM. It maybe mutes for a brisk of a second and that's it. And I only started to notice it when I was looking for it today. It doesn't even muffles all the background sounds but just some of them. It even seems like it mutes the sounds SELECTIVELY... When some loud sound happens repeatedly... While ZXR muffles just everything and equally to the point of almost complete muting.
Maybe I should rethink my audio approach towards the PC gaming, if I keep the card... The card is obviously tweaked heavily towards the Headphones use. Or 5.1 setups, where you don't really need that Smart Volume. At least not as much as on 2.0-2.1 speaker setups. Because the sound quality is really very special not considering that Smart Volume failure.


----------



## djinferno806

If you are worried about upsetting others with sound why not look into headphones? No dynamic volume needed and you get to crank up the sound as much as you want.


----------



## kingofsorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> If you are worried about upsetting others with sound why not look into headphones? No dynamic volume needed and you get to crank up the sound as much as you want.


Headphones is the only way right now. Also maybe Creative will correct how the Smart Volume works in future drivers updates. I wrote to their support too but so far got no reply.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> I dont use anything like SBX or so on, i prefer as pure a signal as i can get within reason - problem is that on youtube it soulds like.. mono/behind me even if it should be clearly to the right/left - which it is when playing the file in a dedicated player. seems weird.


what sound modifications you have enabled? and what browser?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> what sound modifications you have enabled? and what browser?


This might sound like flamebait, but its not

Are you for real son?


----------



## anubis1127

I got a new sound card today:



Seems better than my buggy onboard realtek so far.


----------



## djinferno806

Axaion, sounds like issues with flash objects.

So if the binaural effect can be heard properly then I take it your upmixing issues were only in flash too?


----------



## Axaion

it happens in HTML5 aswell, but the problem didnt seem to be there with playing the sound file in vlc/foobar/whatever


----------



## theilya

if someone is willing to sell their red EMI shield hit me up please.


----------



## sinnedone

Have a question for you Sound Blaster Z users. How is Dolby Digital via optical out? Is there a delay?

I currently have an older x-fi titanium which I use to feed dolby to my astro mixamp and a40 headset via optical. I notice a very slight delay between sounds through dolby. (really noticeable if I leave my pc speakers on) I don't like the way the headset sounds with the card audio and get better positional cues via dolby and the mixamp. Im currently running windows 8.1 64bit as well.

I was thinking of getting a Blaster Z if it will get rid of the slight delay in Dolby. and possibly try the card and headset without the mixamp as well to see how that sounds.

Anyone have experience with this? Thanks


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Have a question for you Sound Blaster Z users. How is Dolby Digital via optical out? Is there a delay?
> 
> I currently have an older x-fi titanium which I use to feed dolby to my astro mixamp and a40 headset via optical. I notice a very slight delay between sounds through dolby. (really noticeable if I leave my pc speakers on) I don't like the way the headset sounds with the card audio and get better positional cues via dolby and the mixamp. Im currently running windows 8.1 64bit as well.
> 
> I was thinking of getting a Blaster Z if it will get rid of the slight delay in Dolby. and possibly try the card and headset without the mixamp as well to see how that sounds.
> 
> Anyone have experience with this? Thanks


I have experienced this delay. See my post at: http://www.overclock.net/t/1337761/official-creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-series-club/940#post_20875406


----------



## SoloCamo

Soo... coming from a pci asus xonar dg to a pci-e sound blaster-z can someone explain to me why it sounds worse? I hardly have audiophile ears, but the xonar A) had drivers that didn't suck (doesn't recognize it unless rebooting seldomly) and B) over does about everything no matter what setting I try to work with.

The xonar dg just had a far higher quality to it...

maybe I'm just crazy?


----------



## djinferno806

Yup you are crazy....

Just kidding. Well there could be a few reasons for this.

Firstly there are higher quality components in the Z, mainly the DAC and headphone amp. So that alone should net you better sound. But if you came over from the DG with a custom EQ setting, that may skew your perception of "better/worse sound quality" Try to match your eq settings to your DG, that should help reproduce the same response curve.

Secondly, what other special settings or filters were you using with the DG? Were you using dolby headphones for virtual surround. SBX surround sounds way different and doesn't affect the EQ as much and tends to add minimal acoustic distortion/effects.

The only way to properly judge the sound quality to each other is to run each with pure stereo and compare.


----------



## bumblebee1980

well I do have golden ears (women have better hearing than men) and when I upgraded to the Asus Xonar Essence ST I thought the differences were very subtle. I didn't like the card enough to start rolling op-amps. I also think Dolby Headphone doesn't sound very good with open back headphones. there are a lot of budget DA converters out there. unlike sound cards a DA converter isn't limited to switching power or voltage and size/weight limitations of a PCI card.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> This might sound like flamebait, but its not
> 
> Are you for real son?


chrome handles sound much differently for one thing, that's why I'm asking, have you tried multiple with the same results?


----------



## Axaion

No man, i wrote just for fun that i tried all 4 major browsers. i get a kick out of that you see








Still shouldent matter, as it works just fine on all 4 with windows set to stereo while using the headphone port, or just use line-out on stereo - if it was just one browser im sure id hear the difference right away - whatever it is, it happens on all browsers. regardless of flash or HTML5 used.

And as per the post you qouted where i said i prefer a pure audio signal as possible, and dont use SBX, Yeah well, im sure thats a bit self explanatory heh

Just retested across all 4 browsers in flash and HTML5 player on youtube, yep.. a very easy part to tell is when he snaps his fingers at around 2:20, both left and right sound the same, as if behind you, with no indication of if its left or right. - Mind you, the clip works fine in stereo Albeit the sound quality is terrible, it still serves as an indication of the problem. i posted the link quite a bit back, but just search for virtual barbershop for an easy compairson (Use headphones.)


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Soo... coming from a pci asus xonar dg to a pci-e sound blaster-z can someone explain to me why it sounds worse? I hardly have audiophile ears, but the xonar A) had drivers that didn't suck (doesn't recognize it unless rebooting seldomly) and B) over does about everything no matter what setting I try to work with.
> 
> The xonar dg just had a far higher quality to it...
> 
> maybe I'm just crazy?


I have a Xonar DG with LM4562 opamp on another rig and i fin the SB-Z better (replaced my creative X-Fi HD USB in this rig) what speakers do you have?


----------



## jjxaker

Help! my Creative SB ZxR Hardware ID Bug???
The system identifies it as a:
Device Description Creative SB Recon3D PCIe Audio Controller Hardware ID:
*PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0012&SUBSYS_00101102&REV_01*
Device Description Creative CA0132 Hardware ID:
*HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020033&REV_1009*

After turning off the system, all starts normally:
Device Description Creative Sound Blaster ZxR Audio Controller Hardware ID:
*PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0012&SUBSYS_00331102&REV_01*
Device Description Creative CA0132 Hardware ID:
*HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020033&REV_1009*
But before the next shutdown PC...

In what could be the reason for this strange behavior?
If the problem is with EEPROM possible to recover?
Please help sort out









Reports msinfo/dxdiag/aida64: http://www.mediafire.com/download/8f7gwm1uvp5usdh/Reports.rar


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Yup you are crazy....
> 
> Just kidding. Well there could be a few reasons for this.
> 
> Firstly there are higher quality components in the Z, mainly the DAC and headphone amp. So that alone should net you better sound. But if you came over from the DG with a custom EQ setting, that may skew your perception of "better/worse sound quality" Try to match your eq settings to your DG, that should help reproduce the same response curve.
> 
> Secondly, what other special settings or filters were you using with the DG? Were you using dolby headphones for virtual surround. SBX surround sounds way different and doesn't affect the EQ as much and tends to add minimal acoustic distortion/effects.
> 
> The only way to properly judge the sound quality to each other is to run each with pure stereo and compare.


Exactly. I've matched the EQ settings and removed any sort of after effects on each, The Z just sounds slightly more distorted on highs and almost too punchy on bass where it is muffled. And trust me, I normally love bass but it comes to the point where it just doesn't sound proper at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I have a Xonar DG with LM4562 opamp on another rig and i fin the SB-Z better (replaced my creative X-Fi HD USB in this rig) what speakers do you have?


Using Sennheiser HD202's, so nothing special by any means.

Also, have an annoying intermittent issue where the Z will not be recognized by the creative control panel, and I'll have to select it and then select all the settings again, etc. The windows boot music get's cut off, too.

Heard issues about this being an SSD / win 7 64 problem?


----------



## [CyGnus]

I have zero issues and i am using a ssd and win 7 x64 my SB-Z is connected to a receiver.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> I have experienced this delay. See my post at: http://www.overclock.net/t/1337761/official-creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-series-club/940#post_20875406


Oh ok

I was hoping this didn't affect the newer hardware but guess it does. Do you do any gaming with this card?

I'd like to know how the soundcards positioning works vs the astro mixamp with dolby.


----------



## iARDAs

So my upcoming Beyerdynamic 990 pro has a 1/4 inch plug instead of the 3.5mm one. Too bad because I wanted to connect it directly to the soundcards instead of the ACM. I guess I cant now.

On the other hand it is good that the ACM has 1/4 inch jacks.

Edit : Also my old Asus has

Frequency Response 10 - 20000 hz while the Beyer has it at 5-35000 hz

What does this mean? Better lows and highs on the Beyer technically?

Vulcan is 32 OHM while the Beyer is 250OHM. What does more OHM do?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So my upcoming Beyerdynamic 990 pro has a 1/4 inch plug instead of the 3.5mm one. Too bad because I wanted to connect it directly to the soundcards instead of the ACM. I guess I cant now.
> 
> On the other hand it is good that the ACM has 1/4 inch jacks.
> 
> Edit : Also my old Asus has
> 
> Frequency Response 10 - 20000 hz while the Beyer has it at 5-35000 hz
> 
> What does this mean? Better lows and highs on the Beyer technically?
> 
> Vulcan is 32 OHM while the Beyer is 250OHM. What does more OHM do?


AFAIK, the DT990 has 3.5mm with a 1/4" adapter. The adapter is screw-in type so you might not notice that it has 3.5mm too.

As for the ohm:
Headphone Impedance Explained
Headphone & Amp Impedance

And the higher the headphone impedance is, the less prone it is to backround noise/interference. For example my DT770 80ohm is dead silent while the Superlux HD681Evo 32ohm gets small backround noise from the soundcard.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> AFAIK, the DT990 has 3.5mm with a 1/4" adapter. The adapter is screw-in type so you might not notice that it has 3.5mm too.
> 
> As for the ohm:
> Headphone & Amp Impedance
> And the higher the headphone impedance is, the less prone it is to backround noise/interference. For example my DT770 80ohm is dead silent while the Superlux HD681Evo 32ohm gets small backround noise from the soundcard.


Thanks mate +rep

Question though. What is background noise from the soundcard?  Jittering or something like that?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Small hissing noise for me and other Xonar DG + HD681Evo users.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Oh ok
> 
> I was hoping this didn't affect the newer hardware but guess it does. Do you do any gaming with this card?
> 
> I'd like to know how the soundcards positioning works vs the astro mixamp with dolby.


Most people tend to agree that SBX surround is superior in positioning to dolby surround. Others dont feel the same way. It also tends to skew the sound EQ and "processing" in a minor way compared to DH.

At the end of the day, I guess its down to your preference. Listen to some demos on youtube of both in action during gaming and try and decide from that.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjxaker*
> 
> Help! my Creative SB ZxR Hardware ID Bug???
> The system identifies it as a:
> Device Description Creative SB Recon3D PCIe Audio Controller Hardware ID:
> *PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0012&SUBSYS_00101102&REV_01*
> Device Description Creative CA0132 Hardware ID:
> *HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020033&REV_1009*
> 
> After turning off the system, all starts normally:
> Device Description Creative Sound Blaster ZxR Audio Controller Hardware ID:
> *PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0012&SUBSYS_00331102&REV_01*
> Device Description Creative CA0132 Hardware ID:
> *HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020033&REV_1009*
> But before the next shutdown PC...
> 
> In what could be the reason for this strange behavior?
> If the problem is with EEPROM possible to recover?
> Please help sort out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reports msinfo/dxdiag/aida64: http://www.mediafire.com/download/8f7gwm1uvp5usdh/Reports.rar


wghat...? only diff I see is subsystem, what problem you having that's making you look at the IDs anyway...?


----------



## jjxaker

*Paul17041993*
after each shutdown, changing the SUBSYS. this is not a normal phenomenon!!! device starts to malfunction.
must always be SUBSYS_00331102 rather than SUBSYS_00101102


----------



## djinferno806

^ Did you have a recon3d installed previously?

If so clean out your drivers with driver sweeper and then install the zxr afterwards. Also use CCleaner to clean out your registry from unwanted entries.

If that doesnt work, you may need an OS reinstall


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjxaker*
> 
> *Paul17041993*
> after each shutdown, changing the SUBSYS. this is not a normal phenomenon!!! device starts to malfunction.
> must always be SUBSYS_00331102 rather than SUBSYS_00101102


what kind of malfunction/s? and yea sounds like you got some rogue drivers...


----------



## jjxaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> ^ Did you have a recon3d installed previously?
> 
> If so clean out your drivers with driver sweeper and then install the zxr afterwards. Also use CCleaner to clean out your registry from unwanted entries.
> 
> If that doesnt work, you may need an OS reinstall


clean operating system Win8.1 until then been win7, driver of Creative I did not install I use the UAA(and the installation of the driver does not solve the problem) recon3d I did not have.

monitoring through EFI Shell and DOS defines the same SUBSYS, so the operating system here does not play any role...
I have 5 months ZxR and all this time, the same problem((( on the other computer is the same! need to find the firmware.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjxaker*
> 
> clean operating system Win8.1 until then been win7, driver of Creative I did not install I use the UAA(and the installation of the driver does not solve the problem) recon3d I did not have.
> 
> monitoring through EFI Shell and DOS defines the same SUBSYS, so the operating system here does not play any role...
> I have 5 months ZxR and all this time, the same problem((( on the other computer is the same! need to find the firmware.


so you don't even have the drivers installed? go into your advanced boot and disable driver signing, then install the drivers and restart, you should be golden.


----------



## jjxaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> so you don't even have the drivers installed?


on win7 driver is installed ver. 1.00.22 = the problem is not solved.
Creative have no driver for win8.1 I use UAA driver mode, I do not see in sound quality the difference with the driver of Сreative and without it...
but I tried to put the driver 1.00.22 for win8.1 my problem on the spot.








ps. I replaced the op amps to OPA627BP x2 + MUSES01 x2 but I do not think that's the problem...


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjxaker*
> 
> on win7 driver is installed ver. 1.00.22 = the problem is not solved.
> Creative have no driver for win8.1 I use UAA driver mode, I do not see in sound quality the difference with the driver of Сreative and without it...
> but I tried to put the driver 1.00.22 for win8.1 my problem on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. I replaced the op amps to OPA627BP x2 + MUSES01 x2 but I do not think that's the problem...


so... wha...? you need the drivers installed to get all the creative features, default win drivers have nothing at all...

so what I said, install the 7 drivers by disabling driver signing.

and the ID change is likely just the card switching states...


----------



## djinferno806

you still have not explained what the malfunction was other than the fact your subsys changes.

Are there any ACTUAL problems with the cards performance before you moved to windows 8.1? I think Paul and myself are finding it hard to understand what the actual problem is besides the card ID.


----------



## jjxaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> so... wha...? you need the drivers installed to get all the creative features, default win drivers have nothing at all...
> 
> so what I said, install the 7 drivers by disabling driver signing.
> 
> and the ID change is likely just the card switching states...


OK. put the driver will watch. disabling driver signing unlikely this will help, time will tell...


----------



## jjxaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> you still have not explained what the malfunction was other than the fact your subsys changes.


No sound at all when changing ID.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Are there any ACTUAL problems with the cards performance before you moved to windows 8.1?


Yes. regardless of OS. until then had been generally no problems, used Titanium HD


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Most people tend to agree that SBX surround is superior in positioning to dolby surround. Others dont feel the same way. It also tends to skew the sound EQ and "processing" in a minor way compared to DH.
> 
> At the end of the day, I guess its down to your preference. Listen to some demos on youtube of both in action during gaming and try and decide from that.


You see that SBX might make it worth it for me.

As it stands right now with the older x-fi titanium the dolby does better than the cards own cmms 3d or whatever its called for positional sound.

One thing I do notice though is that dolby seems to make sounds more tinny vs straight through the card which the sounds seems "fuller"

Has anyone here come from an older x-fi titanium to the blaster z? If so how did the positinial 3d features work for headsets?


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjxaker*
> 
> on win7 driver is installed ver. 1.00.22 = the problem is not solved.
> Creative have no driver for win8.1 I use UAA driver mode, I do not see in sound quality the difference with the driver of Сreative and without it...
> but I tried to put the driver 1.00.22 for win8.1 my problem on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. I replaced the op amps to OPA627BP x2 + MUSES01 x2 but I do not think that's the problem...


Have you tried installing driver version 1.00.16? These work best for me since ver 1.00.22 was giving me problems.


----------



## anubis1127

Any of you guys try that Razer Surround business? Is it better / worse than the SBX Surround that the SoundBlaster Z offers?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjxaker*
> 
> No sound at all when changing ID.
> Yes. regardless of OS. until then had been generally no problems, used Titanium HD


at what point does this occur? what do you have plugged into the cards? have you made sure they are plugged into each other correctly and are in good positions? have you tested without the extension card?


----------



## jjxaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> at what point does this occur? what do you have plugged into the cards? have you made sure they are plugged into each other correctly and are in good positions? have you tested without the extension card?


At night, I turn off the computer, turn on in the morning and that's when it happens.
To the sound card connected via 2RCA Studio Monitors Adam A8X.
Daughter Board DBpro I do not use, never tried.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> You see that SBX might make it worth it for me.
> 
> As it stands right now with the older x-fi titanium the dolby does better than the cards own cmms 3d or whatever its called for positional sound.
> 
> One thing I do notice though is that dolby seems to make sounds more tinny vs straight through the card which the sounds seems "fuller"
> 
> Has anyone here come from an older x-fi titanium to the blaster z? If so how did the positinial 3d features work for headsets?


What do you mean how did they work? Cmss3d worked the same way as sbx would. Minus the direct3d/openal implementation.

Cmss3d always has more tinny and hollow sound due to the eq processing.

But the decision which one is best with premixed signals has always been about personal preference.


----------



## jjxaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Have you tried installing driver version 1.00.16? These work best for me since ver 1.00.22 was giving me problems.


Yes, when only bought ZxR. it did not help.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjxaker*
> 
> At night, I turn off the computer, turn on in the morning and that's when it happens.
> To the sound card connected via 2RCA Studio Monitors Adam A8X.
> Daughter Board DBpro I do not use, never tried.


Seems to be either hardware issue in your card or your motherboard, more specifically your pcie slot.

Try a different slot. If that doesn't work, just RMA the card for defect.

You've already ruled out driver issues by using windows drivers and you've ruled out OS conflicts with a new OS freshly installed.

All that's left is hardware.


----------



## jjxaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Seems to be either hardware issue in your card or your motherboard, more specifically your pcie slot.
> 
> Try a different slot. If that doesn't work, just RMA the card for defect.
> 
> You've already ruled out driver issues by using windows drivers and you've ruled out OS conflicts with a new OS freshly installed.
> 
> All that's left is hardware.


pci-e slots of the motherboard, checked them all. are all working correctly.
may be a compatibility issue PCH Intel z87? or the BIOS?








RMA denied, I'm from Ukraine, check for 5 minutes and said that everything is OK! service


----------



## djinferno806

Could be but the only way to tell is flash a different bios and see.

Unlikely a compatibility issue with pch as tons of guys Here use their z with a z87 platform. No mass issues. If there was an issue its isolated to yours for some reason.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjxaker*
> 
> At night, I turn off the computer, turn on in the morning and that's when it happens.
> To the sound card connected via 2RCA Studio Monitors Adam A8X.
> Daughter Board DBpro I do not use, never tried.


ok then your getting a power state failure, similar to a lot of intel network adapters, you should go into deviceman and see if it has options for power saving...


----------



## ice445

Any way to disable the red LED ?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Any way to disable the red LED ?


Trim it off xD

Just use electrical tape over it.


----------



## jjxaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> ok then your getting a power state failure, similar to a lot of intel network adapters, you should go into deviceman and see if it has options for power saving...


I'm sorry, I did not quite understand. my English is not very...
for Intel network card device manager off power saving. in the BIOS all PCI-E, DMI, all C-State and EPU the power saving off, except EIST.


----------



## Thoth420

Is there something I can leave out of a custom install to avoid this product registration garbage?


----------



## djinferno806

Lol I don't think so. Can't you just skip it? I didn't register anything.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Is there something I can leave out of a custom install to avoid this product registration garbage?


use 7zip to extract the folder, have a look.. you can disable pretty much anything you want.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjxaker*
> 
> I'm sorry, I did not quite understand. my English is not very...
> for Intel network card device manager off power saving. in the BIOS all PCI-E, DMI, all C-State and EPU the power saving off, except EIST.


it was basically the same problem that your card seems to be showing, to fix it you would go to the devices in deviceman, go to their power tab and disable all power saving, I'm not sure if the Z has this at all but it would be a very good start...


----------



## djinferno806

Sound cards don't have this feature as they don't have multiple pcie power states. At least not in the c states/sleep states that a GPU would have. Their current draw isn't regulated solely by the pcie-bus. That's why windows can't set States. If it does have states it would be done by the cards ICs, away from the motherboards power control. Especially with the analogue components onboard that have to be regulated by the opamps(IV stages). This is from my understanding anyway.

I had a similiar issue with my usb ports on my older p67 motherboard. Certain devices would not work after a startup once in a while. Wouldnt even be recognized. Turns out it was the PCH that was damaged.


----------



## Paul17041993

yea, I think this would have to be an RMA thing, doesn't exactly make sense what its doing...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Lol I don't think so. Can't you just skip it? I didn't register anything.


May have been my mistake....I did register but it still appears on my startup programs tab(and from what I see there is only a disable option). My OCD would prefer it not be there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> use 7zip to extract the folder, have a look.. you can disable pretty much anything you want.


Thanks for the tip for the future.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> May have been my mistake....I did register but it still appears on my startup programs tab(and from what I see there is only a disable option). My OCD would prefer it not be there.
> Thanks for the tip for the future.


Msconfig doesn't let you delete the startup program for registration? Use ccleaner then instead. My ocd thanks me when I use it.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Msconfig doesn't let you delete the startup program for registration? Use ccleaner then instead. My ocd thanks me when I use it.


Not from what I can see in 8.1 it just sends you to the task manager startup tab now which is pretty fail. I will try to wipe it via CCleaner. Thanks


----------



## Sencha

Just got the retail version of the standard Z (has gold nichicon caps







)

upgraded from a xonar dgx which while was great for the cash I wanted better having owned both the DX and the XFI music in the past. This Z is incredible. Sound is superb but what I missed from back when I had my XFI was the positioning in games....something for me the ASUS cards that i've heard don't come close to.

Extremely pleased with the purchase.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys quick question.

Since there are 2 headphone in jacks on the ACM (3.5mm and 1/4 " ) can 2 headphones be connected and recieve sound? Or would one of them cancel the other one?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Just got the retail version of the standard Z (has gold nichicon caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> upgraded from a xonar dgx which while was great for the cash I wanted better having owned both the DX and the XFI music in the past. This Z is incredible. Sound is superb but what I missed from back when I had my XFI was the positioning in games....something for me the ASUS cards that i've heard don't come close to.
> 
> Extremely pleased with the purchase.


sound positioning as in accurate locations of the sounds? yea that was one thing I especially noticed and loved when I upgraded to my Forte, made minecraft so much more deep and alive on both 5.1 speakers and headphones...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys quick question.
> 
> Since there are 2 headphone in jacks on the ACM (3.5mm and 1/4 " ) can 2 headphones be connected and recieve sound? Or would one of them cancel the other one?


I would think so, but it would be like hooking a little splitter adapter, will change the total resistance and alter the sound slightly...


----------



## djinferno806

No, the ACM will only send sound out of one of the headphone ports.

If I remember correctly it will prioritirize the 1/4 jack. But I haven't used mine in a while so it could be the 1/8 jack instead.

Either way its only one or the other.


----------



## Sencha

just one thing.....reading through this thread I noticed people talking about changing the SBZ from 48khz to 96khz....how does one go about doing that?
many thanks


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> just one thing.....reading through this thread I noticed people talking about changing the SBZ from 48khz to 96khz....how does one go about doing that?
> many thanks


usually you go right click your sound icon in the task bar > playback devices > right click the sound device > properties > advanced tab and you have the bitrate and frequency there.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> just one thing.....reading through this thread I noticed people talking about changing the SBZ from 48khz to 96khz....how does one go about doing that?
> many thanks


Do you do much listening with files of 96 kHz?

If not its best to leave your windows settings at whatever you do the majority of listening at to avoid resampling errors, artifacts, distortions etc. Windows' global mixer resampling doesn't do the best job. You won't get better sound, only worse.


----------



## MR-e

from a pure gamer standpoint (competitive cs:go), i need superior sound positioning and couldn't care less for multimedia (movies, music). I have narrowed the card down to the sound blaster series and intend to use only the card itself, no acm or daughter board (if i buy the zxr).

to fit my budget of a computer rebuild, i have to "settle" for the sound blaster z. however, a little part of me is saying to hell with budget, get the zxr! i already have all my components and will do the rebuild tomorrow, only thing left is to go pickup the card (local shop finally has BOTH in stock).

i will pair the card up with the akg q701 (been sitting brand new in box for 3 weeks now) and need to know if the z will suffice, or if the amp in the zxr is worth the $150 difference.


----------



## SaLX

@sexpot (lol







).

To do those headphones justice, go for the ZxR - better SQ, and a better headphone amp that from memory would be the best route to go as the AKG's need decent to serious juice to make them shine.

Don't leave those Q701's in a box though - attach them to any source and let them burn for a good while - AKG's are notorious for a long burn (brain) in time. When you get whatever soundcard they'll be ready to go.

ZxR is the one for you mate.


----------



## MR-e

sigh, i thought about it in store, and went with the regular z. need to budget in for next month's holiday spending as well and just couldn't break it. lol, i still have 2 weeks to play with the z and see if i want to return it for the zxr though so all good.


----------



## djinferno806

The z might actually have been your best bet seeing as I have recently come into the info the zxr has 40 ohm output impededence. The z has about 22 ohms.

And apparently the akg's are more prone to impedance distortions according to some over on head fi.

This is one of the reasons I want to sell my zxr.

So it seems its a trade off between the zxrs higher sq and stronger amp or the z's lower impedance.


----------



## MR-e

awe, now you're making me blush and feel better about my purchase. oh you









the store only had 2 in stock and both them didn't come with the gold caps, doubt i'll notice but i finally got the modmic 3,0 in today as well. great way to start the long weekend.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Do you do much listening with files of 96 kHz?
> 
> If not its best to leave your windows settings at whatever you do the majority of listening at to avoid resampling errors, artifacts, distortions etc. Windows' global mixer resampling doesn't do the best job. You won't get better sound, only worse.


never had an issue with 96K, its only if you run 96K or more on 5.1 speakers on your motherboard's onboard audio you'll get "artifacts" etc (100% software, causes all sorts of issues when the threads get too full), hardware DSPs will decode errorless unless there's a driver bug of some sort...

funfact; the standard is 44.1K for all audio and video formats, it just uses space on your disk better, but higher upsamples can help quality still.


----------



## BeKapa

Hi,

I will buy a ZXR today and i have a pair of Astro A40 2013 Ed. and a pair of Roccat Kave.
The Astro A40 have a own amplifier and i would connect them trough SPDIF, and the Roccat Kave are real 5.1 and are connected trough 3 jacks.
My question here is, will i get a better sound quality and surround effect ingame with the Roccat Kave or with the Astro A40?
What are your recomendation?

Many thanks


----------



## Axaion

i wouldent buy a sound card for any of those, youre likely to not hear a difference between that and onboard with them


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> awe, now you're making me blush and feel better about my purchase. oh you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the store only had 2 in stock and both them didn't come with the gold caps, doubt i'll notice but i finally got the modmic 3,0 in today as well. great way to start the long weekend.


LOL.

I wouldn't worry about the caps at all. They will be fine. You will stop using the card long before the caps pop I can almost guarantee that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> never had an issue with 96K, its only if you run 96K or more on 5.1 speakers on your motherboard's onboard audio you'll get "artifacts" etc (100% software, causes all sorts of issues when the threads get too full), hardware DSPs will decode errorless unless there's a driver bug of some sort...
> 
> funfact; the standard is 44.1K for all audio and video formats, it just uses space on your disk better, but higher upsamples can help quality still.


Most people wont notice the artifacts and/or errors with a higher sampling frequency in windows but I assure you they are there, measured and tested. The windows vista audio stack engineers have acknowledged this themselves in their blog. Its unfortunately a downside of the global mixer's resampling engine. It comes down to; even if you can't hear it but there are errors and setting it higher than you need wont make it sound better(it cant by definition, you can't add samples that were never taken, and interpolating is not acceptable), then why do it at all? Because 96 khz sound cool and it sounds higher quality? Well thats silly isnt it? However if you do play media at 96 khz then by all means, you should be setting this.

And its not the audio hardware decoding the signal that is the problem with this, its windows encoding it into a pcm stream where the artifacts are added. It all begins in software.

THIS I blame on marketing and trying to get the masses to think that by setting your sound card to its highest output is going to magically make everything better. Its right along there with the 24 bit audio myth. But that's a different story for another time.

Anyway on your second point,

44.1 khz is the standard still for CD audio, Lossless (FLAC, ALAC, WAV) and lossy(mp3) sources. However in movies and games, you will find that 48 khz is the standard sampling frequency. This includes DVD's, Blu-Rays and h264, divx encoding. However you will find more and more Blu-Rays with 96 and 192 khz audio as well.

This is why I set my windows frequency to 48khz, because I game and watch movies 100% of the time through shared mode(Wasapi shared global mixer). For my music, I run foobar2000 through WASAPI exclusive mode which just sends my audio at 44.1 khz straight to my sound card without touching the global mixer or resampling. BEST OF BOTH WORLDS!


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeKapa*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I will buy a ZXR today and i have a pair of Astro A40 2013 Ed. and a pair of Roccat Kave.
> The Astro A40 have a own amplifier and i would connect them trough SPDIF, and the Roccat Kave are real 5.1 and are connected trough 3 jacks.
> My question here is, will i get a better sound quality and surround effect ingame with the Roccat Kave or with the Astro A40?
> What are your recomendation?
> 
> Many thanks


I have/had Tritton 5.1 headset that is equal to the Kave. All I can say is... You are *much* better off with buying SBZ instead of the ZxR.
Spend the rest on real headphones.


----------



## BeKapa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I have/had Tritton 5.1 headset that is equal to the Kave. All I can say is... You are *much* better off with buying SBZ instead of the ZxR.
> Spend the rest on real headphones.


I know this headphones aren't the best, but it's actually what i have and i would know which would we the best for FPS gaming with this new SBZ or SBZxR.
If i change headphones, what where the specs i should pay more attention, so i could get the best sound positioning while gaming and sound quality while listening to music?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeKapa*
> 
> I know this headphones aren't the best, but it's actually what i have andhttp://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-updated-9-2-2013-sony-ma900-added/www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-updated-9-2-2013-sony-ma900-addedld know which would we the best for FPS gaming with this new SBZ or SBZxR.
> If i change headphones, what where the specs i should pay more attention, so i could get the best sound positioning while gaming and sound quality while listening to music?


To begin with just get the z, and then a decent pair of stereo Headphones, not headset. You can always buy a clip on mic or desktop mic. Take a look at this thread, it will help you decide.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-updated-9-2-2013-sony-ma900-added

If you do decide not to get a new set of headphones. Get the z, it will be fine for you. The zxr will be overkill and especially since you want to use the astro through the mixamp and optical, you arent even using the zxrs analogue stage which is why you would get that card.


----------



## BeKapa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> To begin with just get the z, and then a decent pair of stereo Headphones, not headset. You can always buy a clip on mic or desktop mic. Take a look at this thread, it will help you decide.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-updated-9-2-2013-sony-ma900-added
> 
> If you do decide not to get a new set of headphones. Get the z, it will be fine for you. The zxr will be overkill and especially since you want to use the astro through the mixamp and optical, you arent even using the zxrs analogue stage which is why you would get that card.


I will use the Astro A40 if i know that it will give more sound quality on music and better sound positioning on gps games then my Roccat Kave.
Need to confirm this before deciding and later i will exchange them for a stereo headphones.
If i can get a good deal I'll go for the ZxR as it has more connections, the micro and the sound controller.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeKapa*
> 
> I will use the Astro A40 if i know that it will give more sound quality on music and better sound positioning on gps games then my Roccat Kave.
> Need to confirm this before deciding and later i will exchange them for a stereo headphones.
> If i can get a good deal I'll go for the ZxR as it has more connections, the micro and the sound controller.


Since when did ZxR have more connections than the plain Z?
Sure the ZxR has the *extra* line-in in the daughter board but that's it... And those are connections you will never use unless you are hooking your xbox/PS to your speakers/headphones. But the digital input (which both cards have) is much better option for that kind of use.

micro = mic?
The Z has the beamforming mic too... And the Zx has the sound controller. Although I see no use for that stuff (Just use your keyboard to change the sound levels in windows, or even your mouse).

I could get SBZ OEM for ~80$ from amazon UK.
So I see no reason to get the ZxR over the Z.


----------



## adion227

Is the ACM worth it for the zx? The zx is on sale for $99 on newegg, but if the acm isn't worth it, I'm going to wait for a black friday drop for the regular z.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adion227*
> 
> Is the ACM worth it for the zx? The zx is on sale for $99 on newegg, but if the acm isn't worth it, I'm going to wait for a black friday drop for the regular z.


The better question is , is it worth it for you?

Do you need an inline volume control and extension, if not then no. Its been documented to alter sound in a bad way.


----------



## SoloCamo

Alright, done trying to figure out this card, sound isn't remotely as good, so it may be defective... Picking up a pci-e xonar DGX... if it's anything like my prior pci Xonar DG (which it should be) then my sound should finally be decent again without driver issues









Figured I'd give creative a try again considering I used to have the old audigys and sb live 5.1's back in the day, but at $100 for the Z, I was disappointed with it. Maybe It's my particular card but even aside from potential quality issues, 8 times out 10 if I go into the control panel (after a reboot) for the Sbz it asked me to select an audio device. Tried to reinstall drivers, fresh install of windows... not worth the headache.

Going to give it to my brother and have him mess around with it, he's got the better speakers anyways. I'll report back with the results once his pc is up and running.. In the meantime I leave here disappointed..


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> Alright, done trying to figure out this card, sound isn't remotely as good, so it may be defective... Picking up a pci-e xonar DGX... if it's anything like my prior pci Xonar DG (which it should be) then my sound should finally be decent again without driver issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I'd give creative a try again considering I used to have the old audigys and sb live 5.1's back in the day, but at $100 for the Z, I was disappointed with it. Maybe It's my particular card but even aside from potential quality issues, 8 times out 10 if I go into the control panel (after a reboot) for the Sbz it asked me to select an audio device. Tried to reinstall drivers, fresh install of windows... not worth the headache.
> 
> Going to give it to my brother and have him mess around with it, he's got the better speakers anyways. I'll report back with the results once his pc is up and running.. In the meantime I leave here disappointed..


being disappointed on a costly soundcard I thought only ASUS could pull off, what sort of quality problems were you having? what windows version? if its win8 or 8.1 you need to do the driver sign trick to install, did you check devicemanager to see what the card was being recognized as?


----------



## garikfox

If your using a UEFI Windows install its a known issue with these cards, You need to install Windows in Legacy mode and not use UEFI boot. (aka, CSM Enabled/Legacy mode)

For example: When in UEFI mode people are reporting that there SBZ cards are sometimes not getting recognized at every boot.

Once they disable UEFI boot and Enable CSM/Legacy boot mode there problems disappear.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> being disappointed on a costly soundcard I thought only ASUS could pull off, what sort of quality problems were you having? what windows version? if its win8 or 8.1 you need to do the driver sign trick to install, did you check devicemanager to see what the card was being recognized as?


I didn't have to enable driver signing(unless it was off by default and telling windows not to install any devices on OS first time setup/install enabled it for me) to get my GPU or Zx to work fine on the new rig. The one problem I ran into was if you actually installed Realtek control panel, driver etc. via the disk(windows got the base driver on its own regardless) then I had sound problems. Removedit from the install process and everything works perfect. My only gripe is there are too many options and I have no idea what they do.

I owned a DX in the past and this card is infinitely better even with my crap outs.

P.S. Little bit of scracthing on the intro bik files when I start the new Batman but it doesn't even carry into the company splash logos or the menu.....that was the best I could find for a problem. Heavy levels of nitpickery.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I didn't have to enable driver signing(unless it was off by default and telling windows not to install any devices on OS first time setup/install enabled it for me) to get my GPU or Zx to work fine on the new rig. The one problem I ran into was if you actually installed Realtek control panel, driver etc. via the disk(windows got the base driver on its own regardless) then I had sound problems. Removedit from the install process and everything works perfect. My only gripe is there are too many options and I have no idea what they do.
> 
> I owned a DX in the past and this card is infinitely better even with my crap outs.
> 
> P.S. Little bit of scracthing on the intro bik files when I start the new Batman but it doesn't even carry into the company splash logos or the menu.....that was the best I could find for a problem. Heavy levels of nitpickery.


the driver sign trick is only needed on win8 or 8.1, *if* it doesn't want to install the correct drivers, but I think creative might have updated for 8.1 by now...

but yea, I highly recommend disabling your onboard audio in the BIOS if your using a good dedicated sound card, various reasons why but it generally makes drivers and software easier to manage, disabling the audio in your graphics card/s can be a good idea too if you don't need them.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the driver sign trick is only needed on win8 or 8.1, *if* it doesn't want to install the correct drivers, but I think creative might have updated for 8.1 by now...
> 
> but yea, I highly recommend disabling your onboard audio in the BIOS if your using a good dedicated sound card, various reasons why but it generally makes drivers and software easier to manage, disabling the audio in your graphics card/s can be a good idea too if you don't need them.


Thanks for the tips and the info about the driver signing. I was wondering why everything went so easy(most everything I read about problems with 8 install was getting drivers to work). I have a lot of peripherals that use supporting software to some degree so I was a bit concerned about adding dedicated sound to the mix.

Few questions:
1. Do I really need to disable the High Definition Audio Controller in the Device Manager for my GPU if I opted to only install the graphics drivers and PhysX? Single Monitor hooked up via a standard Dual Linkd DVI Cable. Not really sure if windows installed a basic driver or something. (if you can't already tell I am pretty novice to most of this...just a gamer)

2. This one is a bit off topic but...If I don't set steam to run as administrator it does first time install for something or other on every start(and some applications don't start at all without it)?

Regardless I appreciate the response, info and suggestions.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thanks for the tips and the info about the driver signing. I was wondering why everything went so easy(most everything I read about problems with 8 install was getting drivers to work). I have a lot of peripherals that use supporting software to some degree so I was a bit concerned about adding dedicated sound to the mix.
> 
> Few questions:
> 1. Do I really need to disable the High Definition Audio Controller in the Device Manager for my GPU if I opted to only install the graphics drivers and PhysX? Single Monitor hooked up via a standard Dual Linkd DVI Cable. Not really sure if windows installed a basic driver or something. (if you can't already tell I am pretty novice to most of this...just a gamer)
> 
> 2. This one is a bit off topic but...If I don't set steam to run as administrator it does first time install for something or other on every start(and some applications don't start at all without it)?
> 
> Regardless I appreciate the response, info and suggestions.


1, windows usually installs drivers for the graphics's sound, I actually haven't touched it on mine so I don't think it will pose an issue as its usually semi-disabled unless you have a HDMI screen with audio, so drivers for it doesn't really matter unless you were using HDMI audio and the default drivers are not so healthy...

2, I run in an admin account with UAC left on default settings, steam installs and games work perfectly fine, at some points it will ask for confirmation and you usually just click yes, running on a standard user account on the other hand you will be asked for the admin password a lot to update the program files...

for windows 8 and 8.1, you can just use an admin account with UAC left at default, very safe and Ive found the confirmation prompts to be pretty useful in the case of accidentally opening a certain program more then I have ever found it annoying, overall UAC has definitely improved, especially compared to vista...


----------



## Thoth420

Thanks a ton Paul that was very helpful.


----------



## iARDAs

Oh man my Beyerdynamic 990 pro just arrived

and









































































HAhahahaha

My previous Asus Vulcan can go to hell.

I was curious if the difference would be minimal but man it is huge.

The bass and everything on the Asus Vulcan felt like medieval headphone after using the Beyerdynamic









Edit : Oh and man these will sound even better after burn in right? Hahahaha


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Oh man my Beyerdynamic 990 pro just arrived
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAhahahaha
> 
> My previous Asus Vulcan can go to hell.
> 
> I was curious if the difference would be minimal but man it is huge.
> 
> The bass and everything on the Asus Vulcan felt like medieval headphone after using the Beyerdynamic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Oh and man these will sound even better after burn in right? Hahahaha


don't go too hard on the burn in, you don't want to break your fishnets with that bass...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Most people wont notice the artifacts and/or errors with a higher sampling frequency in windows but I assure you they are there, measured and tested. The windows vista audio stack engineers have acknowledged this themselves in their blog. Its unfortunately a downside of the global mixer's resampling engine. It comes down to; even if you can't hear it but there are errors and setting it higher than you need wont make it sound better(it cant by definition, you can't add samples that were never taken, and interpolating is not acceptable), then why do it at all? Because 96 khz sound cool and it sounds higher quality? Well thats silly isnt it? However if you do play media at 96 khz then by all means, you should be setting this.
> 
> And its not the audio hardware decoding the signal that is the problem with this, its windows encoding it into a pcm stream where the artifacts are added. It all begins in software.


actually you know of any tests that could expose this? I'm curious, Ive generally found 24bit @96K to sound ever so slightly clearer then [email protected], though Ive been using 320kbps MP3 and 900-1700kbps FLAC (@44k), I haven't had the chance to test with bluray, games are questionable, never noticed anything along the lines of artifacts though, so I wonder what changes the resulting waves are actually taking at the different settings...

EDIT;
ooohhh that's right, found one of the old benches for my card, and you can definitely see spikes from the "artifacts", but you can also see the noise and various other characteristics improve significantly when using 24bit...
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/auzentech_x_fi_forte_7_1_soundcard_review_|_test,9.html
I wonder how the Z compares to this, has anyone actually done any proper benches on it yet...?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> don't go too hard on the burn in, you don't want to break your fishnets with that bass...
> actually you know of any tests that could expose this? I'm curious, Ive generally found 24bit @96K to sound ever so slightly clearer then [email protected], though Ive been using 320kbps MP3 and 900-1700kbps FLAC (@44k), I haven't had the chance to test with bluray, games are questionable, never noticed anything along the lines of artifacts though, so I wonder what changes the resulting waves are actually taking at the different settings...
> 
> EDIT;
> ooohhh that's right, found one of the old benches for my card, and you can definitely see spikes from the "artifacts", but you can also see the noise and various other characteristics improve significantly when using 24bit...
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/auzentech_x_fi_forte_7_1_soundcard_review_|_test,9.html
> I wonder how the Z compares to this, has anyone actually done any proper benches on it yet...?


RMAA is outputting the WAV signal at the selected frequency/bi rate before you start the recording. And dynamic range(and therefore the noise floor) is changed/improved at 24 bit.

So we have established that an increased bit depth will(and is supposed to) increase dynamic range and inherently lower the noise floor when a signal is created at said bid depth. Keep in mind its still beyond the scope of human ears for the noise level and dynamic range even at 16 bit is more than enough for media playback.

My whole original point was to do with the incorrect assumption by many of 16/48 source material sounding better all of a sudden when re sampled in windows to 24/96.

Also note, this is not the same as oversampling applied by a DAC chip using a reconstruction filter. In that case, the sound does get changed , nothing is added or clearer but the sound "signature" may be more pleasing to some.

But anywho if you fancy a read about 24 bit, take a look at this,

http://www.head-fi.org/t/415361/24bit-vs-16bit-the-myth-exploded

And it is impossible for you to find 24/96 "clearer" than 16/48 unless like I said your files are recorded or mixed at 96 khz(which is definitely noticeable for sure). In order to resample to a higher frequency, it has to interpolate, which by definition WILL always create distortions in the playback. And to increase the bit depth, the mixer will just pad 0's onto the original bit depth. Now I am not saying you don't hear a difference, because its quite plausible that you do. It just isnt a better signal. Also could be a placebo effect. Your brain is actually quite good at compensating for sensory input when it begins to expect that something will be better.

Sometimes people mistake distortions and/or artifacts for "better" or clearer sound. Same principle as op amp rolling and "better" sound.

You can search up the windows vista audio stack and how resampling works, it should provide some info to you.

*P.S. I should mention that when using crystalizer, you should be using 24 bit as it needs the increased bit depth to avoid errors from rounding. Funny enough, crystalizer actually decreases dynamic range, not increases it. Its a dynamic EQ filter that compensates for lower end speakers.*


----------



## djinferno806

Its a sad day today everyone, lol.

Just posted my zxr up for sale over on the market place if any of you are interested.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1441939/fs-sound-blaster-zxr-no-acm

Going back to a Z OEM and an audio gd 15.32.

Wanted that console/PC capable setup for gaming.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Just posted my zxr up for sale over on the market place if any of you are interested.


hey buddy, i'd be interested in a trade. I have a brand new sbZ (retail) which i just opened to put electrical tape onto the red led's. send me a pm if you're willing to negotiate








the card was bought a few days ago to put into my comp build which isn't completed yet so it has no use on it.

Build Log


----------



## theilya

sale on amazon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ISU33E/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1JQ439DVMVNH0SMDBXCZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630083502&pf_rd_i=507846

$65

PS: offering $10 for the EMI shield

why? because red looks good in my build but I have OEM version


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> sale on amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ISU33E/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1JQ439DVMVNH0SMDBXCZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630083502&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> $65
> 
> PS: offering $10 for the EMI shield
> 
> why? because red looks good in my build but I have OEM version


just bought this....

I lost track of whr i stopped reading in this thread, but can someone guide me on the settings and for mic settings as well? Also, i would like to hook up a 2.1 speaker and mic to it. Can i say that i would need to connect a 3.5mm from speaker to the speaker-out port, and the provided mic/future headset into the line/mic-in port?


----------



## K62-RIG

OK Guys I have a question. I am running 5.1 surround sound out of my Rig in my Sig and the sound card I have is the Titanium. Is the sound improvement worth the $ investment?


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> OK Guys I have a question. I am running 5.1 surround sound out of my Rig in my Sig and the sound card I have is the Titanium. Is the sound improvement worth the $ investment?


improve your sound with this

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/pax-download-pcie-x-fi-series/224316-preview-pax-master-pcie-titanium-driver-suite-2013-v1-10-default-tweak-edition.html


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> just bought this....
> 
> I lost track of whr i stopped reading in this thread, but can someone guide me on the settings and for mic settings as well? Also, i would like to hook up a 2.1 speaker and mic to it. Can i say that i would need to connect a 3.5mm from speaker to the speaker-out port, and the provided mic/future headset into the line/mic-in port?


Yup that sounds about right for connection settings. Then just use stereo in the z control panel and your set.


----------



## Thoth420

Every time I use this card for something new I am more and more impressed...especially with the sound coming through my fairly cheap headset. My WoW friends say that my voice is so much more clear and almost sounds like a different person. Not sure if that is the mic on the new headset or the card...maybe both.


----------



## MR-e

can someone confirm i have my sb control panel setup correctly? first off, i use both speakers (2.1) and a headphone. I use the headphone only when i game and speakers for everything else. when i game, i change the windows sound to 5.1 and then change the sb control panel to headphones.

as it is right now, i have my windows set to 5.1 and when i change from headphones to speakers, i see that the speakers are in 5.1 mode. however, when i stream shows online (twitch.tv for example) my sound is horrendous.

what is the proper way to keep 5.1 with my headphones and have proper sound with my 2.1 speakers?


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

I have a sound blaster z paired with the akg q701. What are some settings you guys are using to get the best positional ques in bf4?


----------



## K62-RIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> improve your sound with this
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/pax-download-pcie-x-fi-series/224316-preview-pax-master-pcie-titanium-driver-suite-2013-v1-10-default-tweak-edition.html


Thankyou. Downloading now. +rep


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> I have a sound blaster z paired with the akg q701. What are some settings you guys are using to get the best positional ques in bf4?


read the OP on how to set up surround with the z series. I have come to the conclusion that the best all around setting for accuracy without losing immersion is sbx surround on default *67%*.

In BF4, Home cinema + surround is the setting you want.


----------



## Ghost12

Just ordered the final part I wanted to compete my rig. I have ordered the sound blaster ZX and some Audio technica Ath-M50 headphones to arrive tomorrow, really looking forward to setting this up for a listen.

Do I need to remove my generic realtek audio board drivers in advance of the install??

Thanks


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> can someone confirm i have my sb control panel setup correctly? first off, i use both speakers (2.1) and a headphone. I use the headphone only when i game and speakers for everything else. when i game, i change the windows sound to 5.1 and then change the sb control panel to headphones.
> 
> as it is right now, i have my windows set to 5.1 and when i change from headphones to speakers, i see that the speakers are in 5.1 mode. however, when i stream shows online (twitch.tv for example) my sound is horrendous.
> 
> what is the proper way to keep 5.1 with my headphones and have proper sound with my 2.1 speakers?


anyone have input regarding this?


----------



## djinferno806

What do you mean your speakers are in 5.1 mode?

Your 2.1 speakers should be set for "stereo" in the z panel. Nothing else. 5.1 in windows won't do anything until there is 5.1 content being played. If sbx surround is on, your speakers will give virtual surround. If its off, the z will downmix 5.1 to stereo. Rear left becomes left and rear right becomes right. Centre becomes left+right.


----------



## MR-e

in your guide, it says to right click the speaker icon and go to playback devices and configure the speakers. i changed it to 5.1 from the stereo default and unchecked the full range.

when in sb control panel, i select the headphones and everything works great (music, streaming shows, gaming etc). then when i change it to speakers, it reads as 5.1 instead of stereo like you suggested and the sound is all muffled when i stream something. i think when i changed the speaker config in windows it set my sb config to 5.1 as well.

i tried playing around with the "direct stereo" and eventually it gave me an error about no supported hardware. i wasn't able to get any sound anymore so i uninstalled the sb drivers and reinstalled them to get the sound back.


----------



## kaiju

Anyone noticed any difference going from official drivers to PAX drivers?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Anyone noticed any difference going from official drivers to PAX drivers?


Oh yes

MOAR BASS. - You need beats for ultimate sound quality though, so that bass can have bass in its bass while its bass is having smaller bass with its offspring bass.

Bottom line?, they just add bass - they dont fix anything or run better or worse


----------



## kaiju

So it's pretty much the same as messing with the bass in the EQ?


----------



## Axaion

pretty much, its just a pre-EQed set


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Oh yes
> 
> MOAR BASS. - You need beats for ultimate sound quality though, so that bass can have bass in its bass while its bass is having smaller bass with its offspring bass.
> 
> Bottom line?, they just add bass - they dont fix anything or run better or worse




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> in your guide, it says to right click the speaker icon and go to playback devices and configure the speakers. i changed it to 5.1 from the stereo default and unchecked the full range.
> 
> when in sb control panel, i select the headphones and everything works great (music, streaming shows, gaming etc). then when i change it to speakers, it reads as 5.1 instead of stereo like you suggested and the sound is all muffled when i stream something. i think when i changed the speaker config in windows it set my sb config to 5.1 as well.
> 
> i tried playing around with the "direct stereo" and eventually it gave me an error about no supported hardware. i wasn't able to get any sound anymore so i uninstalled the sb drivers and reinstalled them to get the sound back.


That's strange. So everything OK now then?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> read the OP on how to set up surround with the z series. I have come to the conclusion that the best all around setting for accuracy without losing immersion is sbx surround on default *67%*.
> 
> In BF4, Home cinema + surround is the setting you want.


Thanks man!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just ordered the final part I wanted to compete my rig. I have ordered the sound blaster ZX and some Audio technica Ath-M50 headphones to arrive tomorrow, really looking forward to setting this up for a listen.
> 
> Do I need to remove my generic realtek audio board drivers in advance of the install??
> 
> Thanks


- uninstall onboard drivers, make sure windows update doesn't put more back in,
- enter BIOS, disable onboard audio
- plop card in
- go to windows and install drivers and you should be golden

I don't think its really necessary to remove onboard, but it simplifies it and helps prevent any potential bugs, you wouldn't need onboard audio so why have it there.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> - uninstall onboard drivers, make sure windows update doesn't put more back in,
> - enter BIOS, disable onboard audio
> - plop card in
> - go to windows and install drivers and you should be golden
> 
> I don't think its really necessary to remove onboard, but it simplifies it and helps prevent any potential bugs, you wouldn't need onboard audio so why have it there.


Brilliant, thank you. I will follow that process in the morning when it arrives.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> That's strange. So everything OK now then?


Don't think so, let me explain step by step what i'm doing, hopefully you can catch the error somewhere.

1) i open sound properties and press configure for my sb speakers


2) i select 5.1


3) hit next and leave everything checked


4) uncheck full range


5) go to sb control panel and select headphones, everything sounds great


6) click on the speakers icon to change to speakers and it defaults to 5.1 and my audio sounds like garbage (my speakers are 2.1)


where did i go wrong?


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Other there any drivers that one would prefer for positional acuity and deeper game immersion? Or should I just stick to the stock drivers?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Don't think so, let me explain step by step what i'm doing, hopefully you can catch the error somewhere.
> 
> 1) i open sound properties and press configure for my sb speakers
> 
> 
> 2) i select 5.1
> 
> 
> 3) hit next and leave everything checked
> 
> 
> 4) uncheck full range
> 
> 
> 5) go to sb control panel and select headphones, everything sounds great
> 
> 
> 6) click on the speakers icon to change to speakers and it defaults to 5.1 and my audio sounds like garbage (my speakers are 2.1)
> 
> 
> where did i go wrong?


Im thinking the full range setting you put has something to do with it, have you tried with both front and surround speakers in full range? and by "garbage" could you describe it a bit more?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Don't think so, let me explain step by step what i'm doing, hopefully you can catch the error somewhere.
> 
> 1) i open sound properties and press configure for my sb speakers
> 
> 
> 2) i select 5.1
> 
> 
> 3) hit next and leave everything checked
> 
> 
> 4) uncheck full range
> 
> 
> 5) go to sb control panel and select headphones, everything sounds great
> 
> 
> 6) click on the speakers icon to change to speakers and it defaults to 5.1 and my audio sounds like garbage (my speakers are 2.1)
> 
> 
> where did i go wrong?


Like I said in the other post, make sure its on stereo setting not 5.1 in the z panel. There is a drop down.

Then when you toggle between headphones and speakers it will always go between headphones and stereo. Its a quick switch that remembers the last speaker type you used.

And unless your gaming turn off sbx surround when using the speakers and listening to 2 channel sound.

@pillar of autumn

Stock drivers don't have eq messed with, that is best for gaming especially with positioning. More bass equals harder to discern details.

@paul

It doesn't mater what you select for full range in windows panel, it will default to limited again when windows restarts. Creative's registry setting on boot always sets it off. As well as trying to set it to stereo, windows will revert it back.

They are supposed to be the ideal settings for the features in the z panel to work.


----------



## MR-e

if i change it to stereo, the next time i switch back to headphones, do i need to do the 5.1 step all over again?


----------



## djinferno806

No because like I said it will remember the last setting.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> Thankyou. Downloading now. +rep


no problem , thank you for the rep!

just check the always the link i send you
robert updates them every 15 days/ 1 month!


----------



## Ghost12

Just installed my zx and plugged in my headphones, tried a variety of music and all I can say is awesome. Great purchase

Disappointed that the beam forming mic or crystal voice focus does not seem to work on testing, using the creative set up software testing I can here my kids upstairs.


----------



## djriful

wow Jan 2014? Really?

http://support.creative.com/KB/showarticle.aspx?sid=61105&h=13


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> wow Jan 2014? Really?
> 
> http://support.creative.com/KB/showarticle.aspx?sid=61105&h=13


Works with my version of 8.1 perfectly fine.


----------



## djriful

Yes, but most likely just optimization and a few users report issue on 8.1.

Lucky I didn't have any.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Yes, but most likely just optimization and a few users report issue on 8.1.
> 
> Lucky I didn't have any.


Same here as you can see I have lots of devices that are optional but sound really isn't and I am not a fan of realtek. I managed to get them all working very easy on 8.1.


----------



## InfoWarrior

Sorry if this has been covered somewhere before, but I did a search and couldnt find a solid answer on how the headphone amp on the ZXR compares to the one on the Asus Xonar Essence cards. How do they compare overall? Will be pairing either one with an AKG K550 for now. Thx in advance.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered somewhere before, but I did a search and couldnt find a solid answer on how the headphone amp on the ZXR compares to the one on the Asus Xonar Essence cards. How do they compare overall? Will be pairing either one with an AKG K550 for now. Thx in advance.


The zxr and stx have the same headphone amp ic. Not sure what the dgx uses but I'm sure its a cheaper one with less power.

The fiio e09k also uses the same headphone amp IC as the stx in case you didn't know.


----------



## GMcDougal

Anyone have any good racing eq settings?


----------



## ShamisOMally

You're supposed to find out your speakers frequency response chart and then set your equalizer to compensate for the peaks and valleys of it to make the sound as neutral as possible


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> You're supposed to find out your speakers frequency response chart and then set your equalizer to compensate for the peaks and valleys of it to make the sound as neutral as possible


So I found this about my headphones:

Minimum Frequency Response: 15 Hz
Maximum Frequency Response: 25 kHz

Everything outside of these ranges should be 0?


----------



## iARDAs

NEVER EVER trust Creative and their drivers.

When I had a Creative Xfi Titanium I was waiting for the Windows 8 drivers when Win8 came out. Creative website mentioned a specific date for the driver (2 months from that point or something like that) and when the due date was upon us, and I was refreshing the driver page every 5 minutes, all of a sudden the driver release date got pushed up for further 3 months.

Terrible!


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> So I found this about my headphones:
> 
> Minimum Frequency Response: 15 Hz
> Maximum Frequency Response: 25 kHz
> 
> Everything outside of these ranges should be 0?


No those values are the frequency range your cans can reproduce.

Now keep in mind that not everyone wants a neutral or flat response with their headphones. But if your one of those who do then you'll have to find the frequency response across the spectrum for your cans and compensate that way.

For example if you see the eq tab in your z panel, those frequencies are what you'll need to find for your headphones. Maybe look for reviews of them and see if anyone has them or if the manufacturer has posted them.

But everyone is supposed to play with their settings because its all subjective and preferential. You may find something you like other than neutral.

My advice but take this with a grain of salt because you may not like it. But for competitive fps games run a little more highs and mids than bass to help with footsteps and accuracy. For racing try upping the 60 hz to 250 hz range to bring out the engine roar but not so much as to distort or drown out background music or other ambient sounds.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Nah you need to look up your frequency response chart for your headphones

Like "*headphone name* Frequency response" and then click on images in google, then find a image that goes from 10hz-10Khz, preferably 10hz - 20Khz, and find a chart that is done in decibels (dB)

So say your frequency on the chart at 31hz is -4dB, you go into your equalizer and set it to +4dB for 31hz to compensate for your headphones

This is ONLY if you want the sound to be as neutral if possible, if not just set the equalizer to taste


----------



## homestyle

If I connect a ps4 with optical out to my zxr will the sound quality be higher?

Does the zxr just pass the audio through?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> If I connect a ps4 with optical out to my zxr will the sound quality be higher?
> 
> Does the zxr just pass the audio through?


Technically: Yes
Practically: Doubt it

Not sure how high the audio bitrates are in the newer games but... I seriously doubt its even 320kbps.

PS: I am expecting you are asking about the differences between line-in and optical-in.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> If I connect a ps4 with optical out to my zxr will the sound quality be higher?
> 
> Does the zxr just pass the audio through?


I'm a bit confused by what you are asking. You want to send im assuming dolby through optical out into the ZXR and then to where, headphones?

Well if that is what you want to do, then you can not. The z series cant decode DTS or dolby signals nor pass them through to anywhere else. Not sure why you would want to pass them through though? You can only send PCM stereo to the zxr. If this is what you want to do and then use headphones, you would have to keep your PC on while playing PS4. Not very power efficient way to get audio nor is it very practical.

And when you ask if it will sound better, what are you comparing it to? What else would you play the PS4 audio out of? Just curious.


----------



## hisXLNC

What are the benefits of the PAX drivers?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> What are the benefits of the PAX drivers?


read the thread

Nah man, just kidding, reading is for plebs.

Moar bass. - Thats it.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hisXLNC*
> 
> What are the benefits of the PAX drivers?


some "better" filtering, pre-EQ, in the case of the X-Fi's much better drivers and software in general, but for the Z, Zx, ZxR I haven't heard of a need for them...


----------



## Peanuts4

Would I see any improvement over the Creative X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro I currently have? I'd like buy whatever the latest and cheapest Z series card is so would I even see a difference? Has the software improved/ less buggy? Also how are Creative recent drivers?


----------



## djinferno806

Yes to all your questions.

I've never used an extreme gamer but I think even the z would see some decent improvement in audio quality.
Especially if your headphones respond well to amping.


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

Should I get the Z and replace my X-Fi Forte?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0nch1ch1o*
> 
> Should I get the Z and replace my X-Fi Forte?


question would be whether you would want to, what stuff in the Z are you interested in vs the Forte?


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

Nothing much, it looks cool? Does it sound much better or might as well get ZXR.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0nch1ch1o*
> 
> Nothing much, it looks cool? Does it sound much better or might as well get ZXR.


the Forte already using decent op-amps I don't think there would be much of an improvement, if one at all, I haven't really found much benches to really determine either, and mine works beautifully on windows 8.1 too so I could only think about more updated software? though this is creative we're talking about, and I personally use the PAX drivers which have no real bugs in them at all...

though if you do decide to get a Z (either one of the 3) I would love to hear what differences you find.


----------



## Peanuts4

Is there a difference between the 3 here? I guess one has a red cover but I can't really tell what difference there is. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=-1&IsNodeId=1&Description=creative%20z&bop=And&CompareItemList=-1%7C29-102-053%5E29-102-053-04%23%2C29-102-054%5E29-102-054-TS%2C29-102-048%5E29-102-048-TS&percm=29-102-053%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B29-102-054%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B29-102-048%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Is there a difference between the 3 here? I guess one has a red cover but I can't really tell what difference there is. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=-1&IsNodeId=1&Description=creative%20z&bop=And&CompareItemList=-1%7C29-102-053%5E29-102-053-04%23%2C29-102-054%5E29-102-054-TS%2C29-102-048%5E29-102-048-TS&percm=29-102-053%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B29-102-054%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B29-102-048%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24


get the one on the right, dont even think about the other two if youre interested.


----------



## Gil80

Hi everyone.

I'm planning to purchase the Zx sound card but I'm a bit confused about making the right choice.

I discovered the Zx while searching for gaming headphones that:
1. Provide 7.1 or 3D sound for immersive gaming
2. Very good for music as well.
3. Has a detachable mic
4. The mic shouldn't pick up surround noise like keyboard clicking

When I came across the creative Recon 3D Omega, I thought to myself that it pretty much does what I was looking for PLUS it has the interesting Scout mode.
But then I saw the Zx sound card and I'm not sure if it's offering the same features like the Recon 3D omega.
So my question is, which one should I choose?

If I go for the Zx, does this make the Recon headphone redundant?

Thanks guys


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm planning to purchase the Zx sound card but I'm a bit confused about making the right choice.
> 
> I discovered the Zx while searching for gaming headphones that:
> 1. Provide 7.1 or 3D sound for immersive gaming
> 2. Very good for music as well.
> 3. Has a detachable mic
> 4. The mic shouldn't pick up surround noise like keyboard clicking
> 
> When I came across the creative Recon 3D Omega, I thought to myself that it pretty much does what I was looking for PLUS it has the interesting Scout mode.
> But then I saw the Zx sound card and I'm not sure if it's offering the same features like the Recon 3D omega.
> So my question is, which one should I choose?
> 
> If I go for the Zx, does this make the Recon headphone redundant?
> 
> Thanks guys


1. Does not really do 7.1, its a 5.1 card, not that you want to use 7.1 with any headphones, or own any headphones that are 7.1, or 5.1 for that matter, IF you have 5.1 or 7.1 headphones, i suggest you buy a proper set of cans first.

2. the DAC is just fine for music overall, its the same DAC as the Xonar DX, which is very well regarded (cept for Asus drivers.)

3. the mic is on the ..well just forgot the word for it, well the knob where you adjust the sound level, and from what i heard, its not that great.

4. you will not avoid this unless you have a noise canceling mic, i suggest you learn to use push to talk (i suggest left alt.) which will make life much better for everyone, especially if you have a cold, no one wants to listen to some clogged up dude snorting and sneezing









Dont get any Recon cards, the Z's are superior to them all. the bog standard Z is what id recommend (the one WITH the red shield, it actually does a bit.)


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> 1. Does not really do 7.1, its a 5.1 card, not that you want to use 7.1 with any headphones, or own any headphones that are 7.1, or 5.1 for that matter, IF you have 5.1 or 7.1 headphones, i suggest you buy a proper set of cans first.
> 
> 2. the DAC is just fine for music overall, its the same DAC as the Xonar DX, which is very well regarded (cept for Asus drivers.)
> 
> 3. the mic is on the ..well just forgot the word for it, well the knob where you adjust the sound level, and from what i heard, its not that great.
> 
> 4. you will not avoid this unless you have a noise canceling mic, i suggest you learn to use push to talk (i suggest left alt.) which will make life much better for everyone, especially if you have a cold, no one wants to listen to some clogged up dude snorting and sneezing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get any Recon cards, the Z's are superior to them all. the bog standard Z is what id recommend (the one WITH the red shield, it actually does a bit.)


Thanks mate!

So you're saying go for the Z and not Zx but which headphones?
This: Audio-Technica ATH-A700X
This: Audio-Technica ATH-AG1 Closed Back
This: Beyerdynamic DT880 (I wish)

Can you please help me with what would work best in terms of gaming / music?
I mostly use this store:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=116


----------



## djinferno806

http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-updated-9-2-2013-sony-ma900-added

Go here and decide what headphones are best for you.


----------



## Gil80

If I get the Z and not Zx, the headphones cable won't reach all the way to the back of the PC so I"m stuck with Zx choice.

How this: SteelSeries Siberia Elite


----------



## djinferno806

If extension is your only concern then grab a good quality extension cable and save yourself some money.

You will also avoid the somewhat higher resistance penalty of the ACM which has been known to cause sound quality loss.


----------



## Gil80

Ok.
Will do. thanks for the advice.

Can you have an opinion on the SteelSeries Siberia Elite?


----------



## djinferno806

My opinion has always been don't waste money on "gaming headsets". You get inferior audio for more than should be paid. Buy a decent set of headphones from a company who's forte is audio. Add a Clip on mic and your golden. Better value for your money. Check that thread is linked for good budget headphones.


----------



## GMcDougal

Anyone know if I would have a noticeable increase in sound quality going from the technical pro hpt990's to the cal's?


----------



## djriful

There is no need extension if you purchase studio grade headphones which already come with +3 meters cable.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> So you're saying go for the Z and not Zx but which headphones?
> This: Audio-Technica ATH-A700X
> This: Audio-Technica ATH-AG1 Closed Back
> This: Beyerdynamic DT880 (I wish)
> 
> Can you please help me with what would work best in terms of gaming / music?
> I mostly use this store:
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=116


Yeah, Djinferno just told you what i would


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> If extension is your only concern then grab a good quality extension cable and save yourself some money.
> 
> You will also avoid the somewhat higher resistance penalty of the ACM which has been known to cause sound quality loss.


Yes but looking at the list of headsets from the list of OCN's Most Recommended Audio Products got me confused even more








can't decide what to buy


----------



## djinferno806

1) narrow down whether you can want open back or closed back
2) Figure out if you need mic attached, in which case I would only ever recommend the Senheiser PC series or Beyer MMX series.
3) figure out how much power you'll need to drive the headphones you want. See if your soundcard will be fine.
4) if you are unsure about whether a certain set of cans performs or sounds a certain way, post in that OCN thread you mentioned. Or Google reviews. You'll find tons especially on Head Fi.


----------



## Ghost12

I really like my Zx and the At m50's but the acm mic and crystal voice does not do what it says in the marketing although I like the look and convenience of the acm. Not noticed a reduced quality with the headphones into the acm but now read there is a possibility will try direct connect also.


----------



## Gil80

Ok so I bought this:

Creative Sound Blaster Z

and

Audio-Technica ATH-A700X


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Ok so I bought this:
> 
> Creative Sound Blaster Z
> 
> and
> 
> Audio-Technica ATH-A700X


Should be great, as long as youre no basshead.


----------



## sinnedone

So I might jump to the Sound Blaster Z being newegg has it on sale for 64.99.

Is this a good jump from an X-FI Titanium?

How are the windows 8.1 64bit drivers?


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Should be great, as long as youre no basshead.


Well it's the closed version so bass is a bit better than the open version but no I'm not a basshead. I like to keep it balanced when it comes to sound.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> So I might jump to the Sound Blaster Z being newegg has it on sale for 64.99.
> 
> Is this a good jump from an X-FI Titanium?
> 
> How are the windows 8.1 64bit drivers?


Crap! $65???!?!?!?!?
Here is Australia it's $125... what a rip off


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Crap! $65???!?!?!?!?
> Here is Australia it's $125... what a rip off


It was 120 us yesterday. Today there is an unnamed sale I guess

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102048


----------



## Gil80

lucky!


----------



## GfhTattoo

ya i just seen the z on newegg for 643 im going to grab it i need a hd tho but owell. i want to drive the 250 ohm 770 i got.


----------



## Gil80

Do you know a cheap place to purchase the 250Ohm 880?

By the way, what is a really good gaming clip on microphone (noise cancelling?)

Thanks


----------



## Axaion

If you want a good standalone microphone that you dont want on your desk or monitor, i suggest the Antlion ModMic


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Do you know a cheap place to purchase the 250Ohm 880?
> 
> By the way, what is a really good gaming clip on microphone (noise cancelling?)
> 
> Thanks


You can use the software noise cancellation built in but a lot of people told me I sound like a robot due to aggressive noise cancellation.


----------



## GfhTattoo

yes this sound card drives the dt 770 250 ohm ALOT better, a lot clearer crisper sound form x-fi. thats only from 30 mins of youtube and 2 foobar songs and bf4.







im happy for the 64.99 card @ bestbuy price match from newegg.


----------



## sinnedone

Best Buy stores match Newegg?


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I'm a bit confused by what you are asking. You want to send im assuming dolby through optical out into the ZXR and then to where, headphones?
> 
> Well if that is what you want to do, then you can not. The z series cant decode DTS or dolby signals nor pass them through to anywhere else. Not sure why you would want to pass them through though? You can only send PCM stereo to the zxr. If this is what you want to do and then use headphones, you would have to keep your PC on while playing PS4. Not very power efficient way to get audio nor is it very practical.
> 
> And when you ask if it will sound better, what are you comparing it to? What else would you play the PS4 audio out of? Just curious.


there's no headphone jacks on the ps4, and my tv doesn't have headphone jacks.

what's the point of having optical audio in if it can't do dts or dolby?


----------



## theilya

I dont know whether this has been posted, but its immensely helpful:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=381416

SBZ Switcher

Features:

* Tray icon Double click to Switch Speakers/Headphones mode.
* Tray icon Left click to Open/Close SoundBlaster Z Control Panel.
* Tray icon Right click menu inc. mode switch, Toggle SBX Features / Mute, Launch SB consoles, ect...
* Enable & Predefine Master volume for each mode.
* Enable & Predefine SBX Pro Studio Profile for each mode
* Assign Hotkey to Switch Speakers/Headphones mode (fullscreen aware).
* Assign Hotkey to Mute Microphone On/Off.
* Force Stereo Headphones.
* Change Tray Icon Color.
* TrayTip lists relevant info.
* Settings GUI providing further control.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I dont know whether this has been posted, but its immensely helpful:
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=381416
> 
> SBZ Switcher
> 
> Features:
> 
> * Tray icon Double click to Switch Speakers/Headphones mode.
> * Tray icon Left click to Open/Close SoundBlaster Z Control Panel.
> * Tray icon Right click menu inc. mode switch, Toggle SBX Features / Mute, Launch SB consoles, ect...
> * Enable & Predefine Master volume for each mode.
> * Enable & Predefine SBX Pro Studio Profile for each mode
> * Assign Hotkey to Switch Speakers/Headphones mode (fullscreen aware).
> * Assign Hotkey to Mute Microphone On/Off.
> * Force Stereo Headphones.
> * Change Tray Icon Color.
> * TrayTip lists relevant info.
> * Settings GUI providing further control.


Already in the OP under community mods spoiler.


----------



## 3dMuk

Just put in an order for a zxr to go with my ad-700xs! Is this a good pairing?


----------



## djinferno806

Well if you go by the 1/8th impedance rule, the headphones may not be the best pairing for the ZXR's supposed 40 ohm(according to 1 source) output impedance. Or it may not even be something you notice at all.

But honestly listen to them and see for yourself before worrying about this. You may like the way the frequency response is changed due to the impedance.


----------



## 3dMuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Well if you go by the 1/8th impedance rule, the headphones may not be the best pairing for the ZXR's 40 ohm(according to 1 source) output impedance.
> 
> But honestly listen to them and see for yourself before worrying about this. You may like the way the frequency response is changed due to the impedance.


Would an Essence STX be better you think?


----------



## djinferno806

Well technically yes due to 10 ohm impedance. But like I said I would worry more about what features you want and if you are more a gamer than pure music listener. Other than the output impedance, the other specs are the same in terms of analogue components.


----------



## FireDragon

My Sound Blaster ZxR will arriving Monday. I will be feeding the analog line outs into the Emotiva UPA-700 amplifier. As I understand it, the ZxR line outs have 2V RMS for maximum range. The UPA-700 has 870 mV RMS for maximum volume. I don't want to either overdrive the amplifier or blow my ears out by accidently using maximum volume.

Can I use the Speaker Level settings to change the maximum line out voltage? Setting each of the speakers (except the subwoofer which is separate) to -7.3db should do the trick.

If that is correct, then 100% volume would match 100% speaker volume. This would be, of course, independent of minor tweaks for room adjustment or of equalization.

Am on the right page here or do I need to add a preamp into the picture?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireDragon*
> 
> My Sound Blaster ZxR will arriving Monday. I will be feeding the analog line outs into the Emotiva UPA-700 amplifier. As I understand it, the ZxR line outs have 2V RMS for maximum range. The UPA-700 has 870 mV RMS for maximum volume. I don't want to either overdrive the amplifier or blow my ears out by accidently using maximum volume.
> 
> Can I use the Speaker Level settings to change the maximum line out voltage? Setting each of the speakers (except the subwoofer which is separate) to -7.3db should do the trick.
> 
> If that is correct, then 100% volume would match 100% speaker volume. This would be, of course, independent of minor tweaks for room adjustment or of equalization.
> 
> Am on the right page here or do I need to add a preamp into the picture?


I would imagine that should do the trick, if you wanted you could try putting some resisters in the connections to dampen the output, though I'm not incredibly sure what impedance you would need and what effect it may have on the frequency response, you would want some high quality ones...

in my case I just have my computer volume set to 50% and adjust volume via my amp, I know why you need yours the other way round but the concept is pretty much the same, I wouldn't expect you would need the full 0-100% range so I don't think you could ever have it set too high for a long enough amount of time to damage the pre-amps in your UPA-700, just set the amp to a high enough value that you can get a good range in your pc volume while not too high that you pick up interference or loose the ability to go really quiet, and there's usually a point in any sound card that they loose quality after a certain volume (hitting the DAC's clip if you will).


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys...

there is a chance that I will be getting Creative ZxR in next days and I am planning on using it with my Sennheiser 360 headset (not the best one but its average). I would like to ask if you can describe which options should I use in the card's software to get the most from it ? (I know its ear from ear, but in general...)

My primary use of it will be for gaming today's AAA titles like Crysis 3, Battlefield 4 and Tomb Raider. Count me as an total audio noob so if you would be kind enough and provide me some info, I would realy appreciate it









Thanks

PS: If you can even provide some screenshots of settings, I would be grateful.


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireDragon*
> 
> My Sound Blaster ZxR will arriving Monday. I will be feeding the analog line outs into the Emotiva UPA-700 amplifier. As I understand it, the ZxR line outs have 2V RMS for maximum range. The UPA-700 has 870 mV RMS for maximum volume. I don't want to either overdrive the amplifier or blow my ears out by accidently using maximum volume.
> 
> Can I use the Speaker Level settings to change the maximum line out voltage? Setting each of the speakers (except the subwoofer which is separate) to -7.3db should do the trick.
> 
> If that is correct, then 100% volume would match 100% speaker volume. This would be, of course, independent of minor tweaks for room adjustment or of equalization.
> 
> Am on the right page here or do I need to add a preamp into the picture?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I would imagine that should do the trick, if you wanted you could try putting some resisters in the connections to dampen the output, though I'm not incredibly sure what impedance you would need and what effect it may have on the frequency response, you would want some high quality ones...
> 
> in my case I just have my computer volume set to 50% and adjust volume via my amp, I know why you need yours the other way round but the concept is pretty much the same, I wouldn't expect you would need the full 0-100% range so I don't think you could ever have it set too high for a long enough amount of time to damage the pre-amps in your UPA-700, just set the amp to a high enough value that you can get a good range in your pc volume while not too high that you pick up interference or loose the ability to go really quiet, and there's usually a point in any sound card that they loose quality after a certain volume (hitting the DAC's clip if you will).
Click to expand...

Thanks. I thought that was the case, but I have never needed to do that. I know that I will lose a little over a bit, but as long I am using 24 bits on the sound card that won't really matter. I suspect that I will lose several more bits (possibly 5 or 6) just keeping the sound at tolerable levels.

I prefer to do that over spending another 300 or 400 on a preamp. Just an external volume control is amazingly expensive. Shame the UPA-700 doesn't have one.

I have considered inserting resistors, either directly inline or as a voltage divider. I might still do that, but then I have to build a box with its own connections and work out the electrical details. Not my strong suite, but I might do it eventually anyway. I suspect that there isn't enough capacitance to affect the frequency response significantly (from what I have seen on other posts). I know the input impedance for the UPA-700 is 47k, but I don't know the output impedance of the ZxR. I could either put a resistance directly inline which would then act like a voltage divider (the output impedance and the input impedance already acts like a voltage divider so that just makes one side larger). If I did that it would around 110K. Or I could use two in a ratio of approximately 113 :: 87 to ground that would act like a voltage divider and feed from the center point. In that case I think that they would a lot smaller, but I am not really sure. I would have to study the circuits other people have done. I would use high quality resistors, probably thin film. Since this would a fixed attenuation, I wouldn't need to worry about the noise that a pot would potentially introduce nor would I need any of the more sophisticated digital attenuation circuits (beyond my ability to design in any case).

I have another question that has occurred to me. Creative Labs sort of short changed us and used the pcm1794 for the front speakers but the pcm1798 for the satellite speakers. The pcm1798 is not as good, but has the exact same pin out and from what I can tell is used identically. I am wondering if swapping the pcm1798s for pcm1794s could be a straight drop in with no other consequences (assuming I can do the soldering). The only thing I couldn't figure out is how the 1794s determine the output voltage level which can be 2V, 4V or 9V where the 1798 is 2V only.


----------



## BeKapa

I got the ZxR sound card and phones.
I can now use virtual 7.1 trough usb or connect trough 3.5mm jack the headphone and get 5.1.
In both cases i get really good quality sound, but can't figure out which one will give me a more fidel sound.
I use it more for gaming, so, perfect 3d positioning is preferable and in both cases music quality is very nice








If someone could explain me how this 2 methods work, would be nice.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeKapa*
> 
> I got the ZxR sound card and phones.
> I can now use virtual 7.1 trough usb or connect trough 3.5mm jack the headphone and get 5.1.
> In both cases i get really good quality sound, but can't figure out which one will give me a more fidel sound.
> I use it more for gaming, so, perfect 3d positioning is preferable and in both cases music quality is very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone could explain me how this 2 methods work, would be nice.


Roccat Kave and A40? Ppl should learn to add more info to their posts when they ask for help...
Virtual surround (binaural simulation) is based on HRTF calculations, while the Kave is based on how plain 5.1 surround speaker setups work (which is a bit stupid on headphones).

And let me guess, you haven't even tried the SBX surround with the A40








And I wonder how the hell did the sound improve even in the slightest when you are using USB/optical


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Ppl should learn to add more info to their posts when they ask for help...


this... everywhere... actually that's going in my sig now...


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireDragon*
> 
> Thanks. I thought that was the case, but I have never needed to do that. I know that I will lose a little over a bit, but as long I am using 24 bits on the sound card that won't really matter. I suspect that I will lose several more bits (possibly 5 or 6) just keeping the sound at tolerable levels.
> 
> I prefer to do that over spending another 300 or 400 on a preamp. Just an external volume control is amazingly expensive. Shame the UPA-700 doesn't have one.
> 
> I have considered inserting resistors, either directly inline or as a voltage divider. I might still do that, but then I have to build a box with its own connections and work out the electrical details. Not my strong suite, but I might do it eventually anyway. I suspect that there isn't enough capacitance to affect the frequency response significantly (from what I have seen on other posts). I know the input impedance for the UPA-700 is 47k, but I don't know the output impedance of the ZxR. I could either put a resistance directly inline which would then act like a voltage divider (the output impedance and the input impedance already acts like a voltage divider so that just makes one side larger). If I did that it would around 110K. Or I could use two in a ratio of approximately 113 :: 87 to ground that would act like a voltage divider and feed from the center point. In that case I think that they would a lot smaller, but I am not really sure. I would have to study the circuits other people have done. I would use high quality resistors, probably thin film. Since this would a fixed attenuation, I wouldn't need to worry about the noise that a pot would potentially introduce nor would I need any of the more sophisticated digital attenuation circuits (beyond my ability to design in any case).
> 
> I have another question that has occurred to me. Creative Labs sort of short changed us and used the pcm1794 for the front speakers but the pcm1798 for the satellite speakers. The pcm1798 is not as good, but has the exact same pin out and from what I can tell is used identically. I am wondering if swapping the pcm1798s for pcm1794s could be a straight drop in with no other consequences (assuming I can do the soldering). The only thing I couldn't figure out is how the 1794s determine the output voltage level which can be 2V, 4V or 9V where the 1798 is 2V only.


Creative labs did not short change anyone. Think about it.

Why add a second PCM1794 for the surrounds when majority of the ZXR purchasers are going to use it for headphones or stereo sound. EVEN then the ones who use surround sound speakers will still listen to music(which is where acoustic performance really matters imho) in 2 channels. During surround sound playback I highly doubt you'd notice a difference.

So why add a more expensive DAC(or 2) for the surrounds and raise the cost of the card for a smaller consumer group and alienate the majority. The needs of the many my friend. It was a smart business decision.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeKapa*
> 
> I got the ZxR sound card and phones.
> I can now use virtual 7.1 trough usb or connect trough 3.5mm jack the headphone and get 5.1.
> In both cases i get really good quality sound, but can't figure out which one will give me a more fidel sound.
> I use it more for gaming, so, perfect 3d positioning is preferable and in both cases music quality is very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone could explain me how this 2 methods work, would be nice.


Headphones from the headphone out jack(zxr) using analogue connections will sound better since you are using the actual sound card.

USB headphones have nothing to do with the ZXR and will use its own DAC/drivers which are inferior.

Not sure if this is what you are asking but in short, use the ZXR's headphone out port and SBX surround for the best positioning.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> in short, use the ZXR's headphone out port and SBX surround for the best positioning.


This is exactly what I'm going to test when the Blaster Z I ordered arrives.

I want to see if the onboard surround positioning is better than The Astro A40/mixamp/Dolby combo. I tried on my X-FI Titanium, but to my ears the mixamp provided better directional cues while gaming. The X-fi card had fuller sound while sounding less "tinny" but directional cues were not as pronounced. I am hoping the Blaster Z does better in this area.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Creative labs did not short change anyone. Think about it.
> 
> Why add a second PCM1794 for the surrounds when majority of the ZXR purchasers are going to use it for headphones or stereo sound. EVEN then the ones who use surround sound speakers will still listen to music(which is where acoustic performance really matters imho) in 2 channels. During surround sound playback I highly doubt you'd notice a difference.
> 
> So why add a more expensive DAC(or 2) for the surrounds and raise the cost of the card for a smaller consumer group and alienate the majority. The needs of the many my friend. It was a smart business decision.
> Headphones from the headphone out jack(zxr) using analogue connections will sound better since you are using the actual sound card.
> 
> USB headphones have nothing to do with the ZXR and will use its own DAC/drivers which are inferior.
> 
> Not sure if this is what you are asking but in short, use the ZXR's headphone out port and SBX surround for the best positioning.


the ZxR has surround outs...?


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Creative labs did not short change anyone. Think about it.
> 
> Why add a second PCM1794 for the surrounds when majority of the ZXR purchasers are going to use it for headphones or stereo sound. EVEN then the ones who use surround sound speakers will still listen to music(which is where acoustic performance really matters imho) in 2 channels. During surround sound playback I highly doubt you'd notice a difference.
> 
> So why add a more expensive DAC(or 2) for the surrounds and raise the cost of the card for a smaller consumer group and alienate the majority. The needs of the many my friend. It was a smart business decision.
> Headphones from the headphone out jack(zxr) using analogue connections will sound better since you are using the actual sound card.
> 
> USB headphones have nothing to do with the ZXR and will use its own DAC/drivers which are inferior.
> 
> Not sure if this is what you are asking but in short, use the ZXR's headphone out port and SBX surround for the best positioning.


While your arguments are valid, you should consider that when the sound card is positioned at the ultra-high end for consumers, taking any short cuts can be considered short changing. After all, if we wanted second best, good enough or some other form of compromise then we would have spent $100 less on the sound card or just used the onboard sound (which isn't all THAT terrible if you have a high end motherboard).


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the ZxR has surround outs...?


Assuming you aren't asking tongue in cheek. Yes...

subwoofer / center on the RCA jacks (with a cable supplied to make 1/8" stereo available)
front left / right on 1/8" stereo jacks
rear left / right on 1/8" stereo jacks

It would have been nice if they included one extra pair for 7.1 surround sound. But, we do get 5.1 surround sound.

My motherboard will do 7.1 surround sound through four 1/8" stereo jacks. It gets something like 89db SNR. It also has S/PDIF optical in / out. However the THD + noise is terrible. Still, it is better than older sound cards or even some of the newer low end sound cards.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireDragon*
> 
> Assuming you aren't asking tongue in cheek. Yes...
> 
> subwoofer / center on the RCA jacks (with a cable supplied to make 1/8" stereo available)
> front left / right on 1/8" stereo jacks
> rear left / right on 1/8" stereo jacks
> 
> It would have been nice if they included one extra pair for 7.1 surround sound. But, we do get 5.1 surround sound.
> 
> My motherboard will do 7.1 surround sound through four 1/8" stereo jacks. It gets something like 89db SNR. It also has S/PDIF optical in / out. However the THD + noise is terrible. Still, it is better than older sound cards or even some of the newer low end sound cards.


nono sorry I mustn't have noticed the extra standard jacks so I had only assumed it was a stereo card, looking at the specs again I see it has enough for 5.1, 2RCA for front and 2* 1/8 for rear and center+LFE, the 1/4 jacks are supposedly headphone and microphone, second card gives line-in via RCA and toslink in and out.

an yea motherboard audio will always be inferior to a dedicated card, just the fact that they are all cramped in and are generally missing proper op-amps, some ASRock boards have the soundcore chip so I think they would be fairly decent though...


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireDragon*
> 
> While your arguments are valid, you should consider that when the sound card is positioned at the ultra-high end for consumers, taking any short cuts can be considered short changing. After all, if we wanted second best, good enough or some other form of compromise then we would have spent $100 less on the sound card or just used the onboard sound (which isn't all THAT terrible if you have a high end motherboard).


That is a fair point too. I just think that the price point would be very difficult to justify to the majority of users you know? If you use this thread as some indication(obviously not the broadest survey) of the interest in the surround capabilities, this is the only page where someone mentioned the surround DAC not being up to what they expected.

But I do understand what you mean.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> nono sorry I mustn't have noticed the extra standard jacks so I had only assumed it was a stereo card, looking at the specs again I see it has enough for 5.1, 2RCA for front and 2* 1/8 for rear and center+LFE, the 1/4 jacks are supposedly headphone and microphone, second card gives line-in via RCA and toslink in and out.
> 
> an yea motherboard audio will always be inferior to a dedicated card, just the fact that they are all cramped in and are generally missing proper op-amps, some ASRock boards have the soundcore chip so I think they would be fairly decent though...


Ya don't worry I also had to do a double take at the back of my PC because I could have sworn the ZXR only had stereo connections on the back. Add those jacks to my already growing list of unused ZXR parts; ACM, Daughterboard, line outs. $250 before tax really seems like a waste sometimes lol.


----------



## KyadCK

I forget if I ever checked in, so I'll do that I guess. You can see the daughter card, but it's much too late to be opening anything up:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I almost feel bad having spent so much money on it sometimes... but then I just turn up the receiver loud enough to drown out the regret and understand why I went all out in the first place.


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> That is a fair point too. I just think that the price point would be very difficult to justify to the majority of users you know? If you use this thread as some indication(obviously not the broadest survey) of the interest in the surround capabilities, this is the only page where someone mentioned the surround DAC not being up to what they expected.


Also a valid point. As far as the price point is concerned, though, I think a high end sound card is like a high end graphics card. Just like the Titan. People who want the best will pay. The sound card is such a minor part of the total cost of my system that I don't really care what it costs. The only thing that kept me from popping well over $1200 on a Titan was the fact that I found it for sale one day (the one day that I couldn't order) and it never showed back up. I did pop nearly $800 for a top end 780 Ti (due Friday!). They could also have an "ultra" edition that REALLY doesn't cut corners.


----------



## BeKapa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Roccat Kave and A40? Ppl should learn to add more info to their posts when they ask for help...
> Virtual surround (binaural simulation) is based on HRTF calculations, while the Kave is based on how plain 5.1 surround speaker setups work (which is a bit stupid on headphones).
> 
> And let me guess, you haven't even tried the SBX surround with the A40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder how the hell did the sound improve even in the slightest when you are using USB/optical


hehe Tiihokatti, ppl you should try to read carefullier before being so agressive








and i could also explain things better.
I said "I got the ZxR sound card and phones."
I would say ZxR sound card and Evo ZxR Headset








With this Evo ZxR Headset i can get virtual 7.1 surround sound trough usb or connect them trough the 3.5/6.3mm jack.
So, based on this, and saying that i got much better sound quality on both situations then using astro a40 via digital or kave via analogue 5.1, which would be the best way to get the best sound positioning while gaming with them?
For me Creative EVO ZxR(usb or 3.5mm) > Astro A40 (digital) > Roccat Kave 5.1 (3.5mm) in all situations using the Creative Sound Blaster ZxR sound card.

djinferno806, i have read the guide you send me a few days ago, and comparing prices of those good phones mentioned there and seing this ones from creative, i decided to give them a try and i'm very very surprised with the sound quality, ingame, movies, music etc.
no doubts better then astro a40 (digital), and it has some nice extra features.
I'm very pleased with them.
I belive that some phones like AKG K701 could be better, can't confirm without comparing them, but this Evo ZxR have really good sound and are so comfortable








I will continue testing them via usb/jack seing if i can conclude in which situation i get better sound positioning.

thanks for trying to help guys


----------



## Lukas026

so I got my ZxR today and I need to ask you ?

What headphone gain should I set in headphone control panel ? I own Sennheiser 360 headset and I dont know if I should 320 or 600 option. Can you help ?









And a little OT: what would be the best possible headphones to use with ZxR for movies and gaming ? (no budget at all)


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeKapa*
> 
> hehe Tiihokatti, ppl you should try to read carefullier before being so agressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i could also explain things better.
> I said "I got the ZxR sound card and phones."
> I would say ZxR sound card and Evo ZxR Headset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With this Evo ZxR Headset i can get virtual 7.1 surround sound trough usb or connect them trough the 3.5/6.3mm jack.
> So, based on this, and saying that i got much better sound quality on both situations then using astro a40 via digital or kave via analogue 5.1, which would be the best way to get the best sound positioning while gaming with them?
> For me Creative EVO ZxR(usb or 3.5mm) > Astro A40 (digital) > Roccat Kave 5.1 (3.5mm) in all situations using the Creative Sound Blaster ZxR sound card.
> 
> djinferno806, i have read the guide you send me a few days ago, and comparing prices of those good phones mentioned there and seing this ones from creative, i decided to give them a try and i'm very very surprised with the sound quality, ingame, movies, music etc.
> no doubts better then astro a40 (digital), and it has some nice extra features.
> I'm very pleased with them.
> I belive that some phones like AKG K701 could be better, can't confirm without comparing them, but this Evo ZxR have really good sound and are so comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue testing them via usb/jack seing if i can conclude in which situation i get better sound positioning.
> 
> thanks for trying to help guys



For heavens sake... The ZxR soundcard has SBX surround for headphones, *why would you even consider using the much inferior USB-soundcard to get the surround*.

When you are using optical or USB connection, *the ZxR soundcard is completely bypassed* (minus the DDL! encoding).

And most likely something like Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro (150-180$) would wipe the floor with the Creative headset









EDIT: And I may have sound rude, but that is mainly because in my culture there is no such thing as "small talk". I'm not kidding.


----------



## sinnedone

Ok guys I need a little help.

I received my Sound Blaster Z today and am using a 2013 Astro A40 headset into the rear headphone and mic inputs on the card.

My first question is, Is there a "Gain" of some sort? The headphone volume seems to go from to quiet to extremely loud in one step. There appears to be no fine adjustment for volume at lower levels.

Second thing is that when gaming through TeamSpeak the SBX surround effect appears to be applied to peoples voices making them hard to hear. Is there anyway to remedy this.

Last thing is any tips/help to get this card setup for headphone surround gaming. Compared to the mixamp the sound is much fuller, but still not to my liking as far as directional cues.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks all.


----------



## BeKapa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> 
> For heavens sake... The ZxR has SBX surround for headphones, *why would you even consider using the USB-soundcard to get the surround*.
> 
> When you are using optical or USB connection, the ZxR soundcard is completely bypassed (minus the DDL! encoding).
> 
> And most likely something like Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro (150-180$) would wipe the floor with the Creative headset


I know that when i use sound trough usb, the sound card is bypassed, but as this headset has the same processor as the ZxR, i dont know if it get same quality or not. For me the same in both situations is very similar, therefore i asked if anyone know technical diferences and which one is really the best.
I've been using usb connection, but i will try better the analogue to see if i can get any conclusions.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeKapa*
> 
> I know that when i use sound trough usb, the sound card is bypassed, but as this headset has the same processor as the ZxR, i dont know if it get same quality or not. For me the same in both situations is very similar, therefore i asked if anyone know technical diferences and which one is really the best.
> I've been using usb connection, but i will try better the analogue to see if i can get any conclusions.


The most expensive features of the ZxR soundcard are:
1. Headphone amplifier (TPA6120)
2. DAC (PCM1794)
3. Daughter-board with its recording capabilities (has its own chip/etc)
No.1 and 2 are the main sources of the sound quality.

Everything else can be found even from the crappy Recon3D soundcard...
So if you don't use the analog outputs of the card, you just wasted 220$.
And if it isn't clear, the "sound processor" is there just for the DSP-effects (HRTF-calculations for binaural simulation, Crystallizer, etc). It has nothing to do with actual sound quality.

The headset has god-knows-what for a DAC and amp. I would guess it uses the integrated DAC of the chip, which actually made the Recon3D series such a big flop.


----------



## snapper69

I apologise if this has been asked before, I did a search but didn't find it. I've just bought a Blaster Z, but on looking at the box I realised that it's only for Win 7 and 8. I run a dual boot system using Vista and Win7, so before I send it back I was wondering if there's any way of getting it working in Vista? Otherwise I will have to return it and try to find another card. I wouldn't bother but my onboard sound has packed up.

Never mind,, I found out, tonight, that ifyou just install it and run the drivers it works in Vista. Sounds pretty good too. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Gil80

Hi All,

So I just got my Z sound blaster and my Audio Technica A700x.

I'm not sure what driver should I install.

Should I install the official first and then unofficial PAX (PAX_SBZ_CD_L13_1_00_22_2013_V1.05) ?

What does the unofficial driver do?


----------



## Axaion

theyre pretty much just pre equalized for bass


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> theyre pretty much just pre equalized for bass


how do i install it? Do I need to uninstall official drivers?


----------



## Axaion

Yes, but theres no performance or stabiliy gains, but if you like bass, go ahead


----------



## Gil80

So this is just bass improvement?


----------



## Axaion

i wouldent call it improvement, just more of it








, which is fine if you like a lot of bass


----------



## djinferno806

Lol ya those drivers don't have any "improvements". People don't seem to understand with closed source drivers you can't do much. This isn't the x-fi driver lineup...


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, the positional cues of the sound blaster z are great, especially in games like cs:go. I can literally close my eyes and have teammates run circles around me and i can follow their location just through sound alone!

however, i'm looking into a change in cases/mobo. i really want the caselabs s3 but it only supports mitx boards. if i decide to go that route, i'll lose out on the sound card and have to go back to onboard. from what i read, the only mitx board with a "dedicated" sound card is the asus impact. reviews say the sound card is total garbo and would most likely not drive a set of akg q701's.









from doing some reading, i've found out about external amps and dacs. looking at the schiit modi/magni setup. what i want to know is, will the schiit combo be able to provide equal, if not better sound positioning as the sound blaster z series? also, will it enable plugging in both my headphones and speakers at the same time like the sound blaster z, with the option of toggling between the two?

thanks!


----------



## djinferno806

External amps/dacs(with the exception of the mixamp, which isn't even in the same class as the z) will not be able to give you virtual surround and therefore your positioning will suffer. You go from an hrtf algorythm to pure stereo which imho lacks any accuracy. Its impossible to pickup things in front or behind or any variation of left or right.

The magni/modi is a purely hardware device and features no software DSPs or codecs for the feature you want.

The modi only has 1 pair of rca outs so you can only use 1 amp with it or with your speakers. Not both. Did you take some time to research these devices? Do that first before anything else.

I should mention that you can use Razer surround as a virtual surround DSP and use the modi as the endpoint but from the testing I've done, its not as good accuracy wise nor audio quality wise. It has to resample in software and has to do this while keeping the CPU without a heavy load. This results in a sub par PCM stream.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> So this is just bass improvement?


Not worth the effort, they are just pre-tweaked equalizer if I want to explain it much simple as I could. I've added in at OP just for resources and it is unofficial anyways.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey guys, the positional cues of the sound blaster z are great, especially in games like cs:go. I can literally close my eyes and have teammates run circles around me and i can follow their location just through sound alone!
> 
> however, i'm looking into a change in cases/mobo. i really want the caselabs s3 but it only supports mitx boards. if i decide to go that route, i'll lose out on the sound card and have to go back to onboard. from what i read, the only mitx board with a "dedicated" sound card is the asus impact. reviews say the sound card is total garbo and would most likely not drive a set of akg q701's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from doing some reading, i've found out about external amps and dacs. looking at the schiit modi/magni setup. what i want to know is, will the schiit combo be able to provide equal, if not better sound positioning as the sound blaster z series? also, will it enable plugging in both my headphones and speakers at the same time like the sound blaster z, with the option of toggling between the two?
> 
> thanks!


External dac and amps benefits a lot of music listener / studio use. For gaming, general purpose soundcards like Z series is ideal especially for First person shooters. All in all, your headphone is the most important no matter how good is your soundcards if you have bad quality headphone/speaker output. It will be bad no matter what.


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeKapa*
> 
> I got the ZxR sound card and phones.
> I can now use virtual 7.1 trough usb or connect trough 3.5mm jack the headphone and get 5.1.
> In both cases i get really good quality sound, but can't figure out which one will give me a more fidel sound.
> I use it more for gaming, so, perfect 3d positioning is preferable and in both cases music quality is very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone could explain me how this 2 methods work, would be nice.


I've just ordered a Zx, makes me start to doubt it's worth though when someone can't tell which provides better sound fidelity between 3.5mm or USB (thus completely bypassing the expensive fancy soundcard)...


----------



## sinnedone

That depends on the source files though. If your just gaming its hard to tell, but if your listening to some sort of lossless music with some nice acoustic instruments and strong vocals you should be able to tell the difference.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> External amps/dacs(with the exception of the mixamp, which isn't even in the same class as the z) will not be able to give you virtual surround and therefore your positioning will suffer. You go from an hrtf algorythm to pure stereo which imho lacks any accuracy. Its impossible to pickup things in front or behind or any variation of left or right.
> 
> The magni/modi is a purely hardware device and features no software DSPs or codecs for the feature you want.
> 
> The modi only has 1 pair of rca outs so you can only use 1 amp with it or with your speakers. Not both. Did you take some time to research these devices? Do that first before anything else.
> 
> I should mention that you can use Razer surround as a virtual surround DSP and use the modi as the endpoint but from the testing I've done, its not as good accuracy wise nor audio quality wise. It has to resample in software and has to do this while keeping the CPU without a heavy load. This results in a sub par PCM stream.


Thanks, you've confirmed my suspicions and it looks like mitx is out of the picture for me then!


----------



## Pheatton

I have the same sort of issue on mine. I have noticed that the front sounds will cut out and the sound gets reversed front to back.

I'm going to reinstall the drivers and see how that works. I'm still having issues with the front panel jacks not working. Worst comes to worst I'll RMA the card and see how that works.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> I have this on going issue with my Soundblaster Z. While doing anything audio the sound will randomly start cutting out. The only way to temporarily fix the issue is chance the settings in cinematic from dts to none and back. I have it connect to my receiver via toshlink and i have tried a different cable with the same issue. Is my card bad or os the creative software screwed up. I was using the official drivers and went to the pax and have the same issue. And when playing games the sound channels aren't right but i can fix that by pressing the print screen button till they are right.


----------



## Asha10

The Philips Fidelio X1 looks like a wonderful headphone - open backed, bassy and yet seem to present the mids and highs really well. They are getting really good reviews from gamers and mid-fi audiophiles alike.

I was thinking about getting a ZxR or a SBZ to pair with the X1's. I want the best possible music playback: in the main I'd be using Spotify / Youtube, although 24khz playback would be very very nice to get into if it made a difference with the ZxR. Great gaming and movie sound I take it are similar.. possibly the ZxR is a bit better.


Would the SBZ be just as good as the ZxR if I dropped the HQ 24 khz music requirement or is it generally a better card?
Would the two cards sound exactly the same in games and movies?
Anybody tried the X1 and SBZ/ZxR together?
Many thanks all - a lot of questions.. just answer one or the other please. I've been through the forums and this thread, but was after some definitive answers


----------



## Gil80

So after reading on SoundBlaster Z and the tweaks offered in the OP, I'm not so sure what would be the best when gaming and listening to music.

When gaming with headphones?
1. Do you use the setting offered here: Advantage of SBX surround
2. Or do you use surround on +/-25%?
3. Do you use Scout mode?

I'm testing my AudioTechnica A700x with SBZ and confused as what would give me the best positional sound.

When listening to music?
1. I know it differs due to personal taste and brand of headphones.
2. Still, what is your recommendation of maximizing the ability of the Z card when listening to music such as Prog Rock?

I assume that my questions are noobish in nature so forgive me







it's all new to me and I'm drowning with info and trying to make the best of the gear I have... I hope I made the right choice with the headphones for gaming and also for music.


----------



## VeerK

If you guys had to put a price on it, how much more would the ZxR be worth than the Zx?


----------



## Gualichu04

And i thought i was the only one with is very odd issue. About to rma it because it went away with pax drivers then came back to cutting out again at least no reversed front and surrounds.

\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheatton*
> 
> I have the same sort of issue on mine. I have noticed that the front sounds will cut out and the sound gets reversed front to back.
> 
> I'm going to reinstall the drivers and see how that works. I'm still having issues with the front panel jacks not working. Worst comes to worst I'll RMA the card and see how that works.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> If you guys had to put a price on it, how much more would the ZxR be worth than the Zx?


likely only worth it if you wanted both studio-quality inputs for recording with professional equipment, alongside having full jacks for you to plug your speakers and/or headphones into the back, of course while not costing nearly as much as some more professional hardware.

if your only using decent headphones and/or speakers and not doing much recording at all, or just doing web videos and livestreams, don't think it'd really be worth it, and recording wise you can always get external boxes fit with XLR ports and the sort.


----------



## Thoth420

Hey all, I managed to have the mobo in my month old sig rig die already. Opted to go for a gigabyte with a much better onboard sound chip which uses the same creative interface as my Zx(which my favorite feature is the swapping of headphone to speakers in the GUI....I know lol wat?!). I also have a sub optimal set of speakers so the Zx is kind of there for the future. Chances are if I like the way the onboard sounds then the Zx will get sold (the Red LED also clashes with my color scheme).

The board I am getting is this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128671

I know very little about audio and was wondering if the onboard in the mobo I linked above is any good. I really did not enjoy any forms of Realtek onboard. The Zx sounds fantastic but I certainly don't use it to it's full capability. Advice is welcome and the speakers and headset I use are in my sig rig below.

Cheers,
Thoth

EDIT: Originally posted wrong link for the uATX....link is now fixed.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hey all, I managed to have the mobo in my month old sig rig die already. Opted to go for a gigabyte with a much better onboard sound chip which uses the same creative interface as my Zx(which my favorite feature is the swapping of headphone to speakers in the GUI....I know lol wat?!). I also have a sub optimal set of speakers so the Zx is kind of there for the future. Chances are if I like the way the onboard sounds then the Zx will get sold (the Red LED also clashes with my color scheme).
> 
> The board I am getting is this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128671
> 
> I know very little about audio and was wondering if the onboard in the mobo I linked above is any good. I really did not enjoy any forms of Realtek onboard. The Zx sounds fantastic but I certainly don't use it to it's full capability. Advice is welcome and the speakers and headset I use are in my sig rig below.
> 
> Cheers,
> Thoth
> 
> EDIT: Originally posted wrong link for the uATX....link is now fixed.


onboard never really compares to dedicated cards, though gigabyte boards are pretty decent, the major things you lack are proper op-amps and hardware acceleration, without these you end up with higher cpu usage (as its software-only) and you wont get much punch out of your headphones and/or speakers without decent amps in either, but if you don't consider yourself and audiophile and/or are only using very basic speakers and headsets with the sound on 2 channels, 48KHz (default) the onboard should be good enough.

you'll just have to try and consider yourself whether you like the Zx or you think onboard is enough and you can sell it.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> onboard never really compares to dedicated cards, though gigabyte boards are pretty decent, the major things you lack are proper op-amps and hardware acceleration, without these you end up with higher cpu usage (as its software-only) and you wont get much punch out of your headphones and/or speakers without decent amps in either, but if you don't consider yourself and audiophile and/or are only using very basic speakers and headsets with the sound on 2 channels, 48KHz (default) the onboard should be good enough.
> 
> you'll just have to try and consider yourself whether you like the Zx or you think onboard is enough and you can sell it.


Thanks, my speakers and headset are def low end so I guess I will stick with onboard for now and consider a full audio overhaul in the future when I can afford it.


----------



## sinnedone

Does anyone know if there is a way to adjust the headphone gain on a Sound Blaster Z? Some sort of regedit or something?

My headphones are way to loud even on the lowest settings. It goes from pretty quiet on 3 to blasting my ears off at 10 system volume.


----------



## Asha10

@sinnedone: Try this - it _should_ work with more than USB cards (I'm away from my home pc using a USB headset and it works: max volume was too quiet - opposite from you). Run the configurator and select your speakers (SBZ). It writes a reg backup in the install folder so is safe. Follow this guys instructions:

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=123956

Reboot every time you change a value and hopefully this will work for you. Please report back.


----------



## Asha10

..... and.....the forums ate my post.. here's a shorter post Sinnedone (*EDIT* They didn't after all even though was spamming refresh - apologies)

That'll be WIndows doing that. Look at http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=123956. Simple. This should work for more than USB - select SBZ in the configurator (it does a backup reg in folder so is safe). I just tried it with my temp usb headset and I raised the dB (opposite problem) and it worked well. It live updates the volume when you change and save the config text file which is nice. Please tell us how you got on.

Hoping somebody could give me advice on the questions I asked 4 or 5 posts back.


----------



## iARDAs

Where activating surround through SBX Pro Studio and using headphones, do you guys switch to 5.1 speaker setup in game? Or leave it at stereo?


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Where activating surround through SBX Pro Studio and using headphones, do you guys switch to 5.1 speaker setup in game? Or leave it at stereo?


Change it to 5.1 in the game, the whole idea is to feed the SBZ a 5.1 signal so it can downmix it


----------



## hajabooja

I'm looking into upgrading some of my sound components and peripherals. I currently have an X-Fi Xtremegamer and a pair of Sennheiser HD555s. There's been some pretty good deals on the Sound Blaster Z lately and I've been looking to get a new pair of headphones. Will I see a huge difference between the Xtremegamer and the Z? Just trying to decide if it's worth it from a sound quality standpoint. I know it'll be much better in terms of having updated drivers and so on.

Thanks


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asha10*
> 
> ..... forums ate my post.. here's a shorter post Sinnedone
> 
> That'll be WIndows doing that. Look at http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=123956. Simple. This should work for more than USB - select SBZ in the configurator (it does a backup reg in folder so is safe). I just tried it with my temp usb headset and I raised the dB (opposite problem) and it worked well. It live updates the volume when you change and save the config text file which is nice. Please tell us how you got on.
> 
> Hoping somebody could give me advice on the questions I asked 4 or 5 posts back.


The info in that thread helped tremendously!

I followed the instructions and simply opened the text file and set my gain to -15db and im all good.

Thanks again.


----------



## VeerK

Just picked up the ZxR brand new for $145, hopefully it was a worthy investment over the Zx/Z and the STX.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> onboard never really compares to dedicated cards, though gigabyte boards are pretty decent, the major things you lack are proper op-amps and hardware acceleration, without these you end up with higher cpu usage (as its software-only) and you wont get much punch out of your headphones and/or speakers without decent amps in either, but if you don't consider yourself and audiophile and/or are only using very basic speakers and headsets with the sound on 2 channels, 48KHz (default) the onboard should be good enough.
> 
> you'll just have to try and consider yourself whether you like the Zx or you think onboard is enough and you can sell it.


I think there is a misconception between DSP effects that are offloaded on the codecs/audio processors and actual hardware acceleration. When you say hardware acceleration, that's referring to the ability of the windows audio stack to use an API to render effects in hardware mode. This has not been possible since the XP days with the loss of DS3D.

DSP effects are taken care of by modern sound card's processors or the codecs on motherboards. You are not using extra cpu resources for this. WASAPI already mixes everything in software together, regardless if you have a sound card or not. The difference is at the audio endpoint, whether the codec/spu adds its own effects independent of the mixer. These effects are only available with realtek codecs or a creative/asus processor anyway and so dont matter in terms cpu power. They are done on the IC itself. There is no extra CPU overhead because you are using onboard, this isnt like back in the day.

One exception with this may be Razer Surround which is all software based surround and needs extra CPU cycles as it cant use a codec or spu to process this. However its optimized to not add latency or take too many cpu cycles, but downside is bad audio quality due to the re sampling engine being optimized most likely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajabooja*
> 
> I'm looking into upgrading some of my sound components and peripherals. I currently have an X-Fi Xtremegamer and a pair of Sennheiser HD555s. There's been some pretty good deals on the Sound Blaster Z lately and I've been looking to get a new pair of headphones. Will I see a huge difference between the Xtremegamer and the Z? Just trying to decide if it's worth it from a sound quality standpoint. I know it'll be much better in terms of having updated drivers and so on.
> 
> Thanks


You should and will notice a decent improvement in audio quality. The DAC is much improved, as it stands as a dedicated stereo DAC, not a multichannel one which usually yields lesser quality when working with 8 channels. The amp should also give you some nice power to your cans.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I think there is a misconception between DSP effects that are offloaded on the codecs/audio processors and actual hardware acceleration. When you say hardware acceleration, that's referring to the ability of the windows audio stack to use an API to render effects in hardware mode. This has not been possible since the XP days with the loss of DS3D.
> 
> DSP effects are taken care of by modern sound card's processors or the codecs on motherboards. You are not using extra cpu resources for this. WASAPI already mixes everything in software together, regardless if you have a sound card or not. The difference is at the audio endpoint, whether the codec/spu adds its own effects independent of the mixer. These effects are only available with realtek codecs or a creative/asus processor anyway and so dont matter in terms cpu power. They are done on the IC itself. There is no extra CPU overhead because you are using onboard, this isnt like back in the day.
> 
> One exception with this may be Razer Surround which is all software based surround and needs extra CPU cycles as it cant use a codec or spu to process this. However its optimized to not add latency or take too many cpu cycles, but downside is bad audio quality due to the re sampling engine being optimized most likely.


yea by "hardware acceleration" I meant more of the DACs/DSPs doing the processing instead of the CPU, a lot of the integrated parts are pure software and will have a little CPU usage, or a lot if you use 5.1 and/or high frequency and bit depth, vs my X-Fi which only uses less then 8MB RAM and literally no CPU at all in games or listening to FLAC files (1-2Mbps, 44-48KHz, 16-24bit), with crystaliser, 3D and EQ and filter settings.

but if you only do basic stuff with your computer audio, onboard is fine and you shouldn't have any CPU issues, (bar a thread lock bug you can get with bad drivers, I'm looking at you ASUS...) but for your life don't go with onboard and expect to use 5.1 and various processing and effects, it just doesn't work.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> Change it to 5.1 in the game, the whole idea is to feed the SBZ a 5.1 signal so it can downmix it


Thanks mate. I will do


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea by "hardware acceleration" I meant more of the DACs/DSPs doing the processing instead of the CPU, a lot of the integrated parts are pure software and will have a little CPU usage, or a lot if you use 5.1 and/or high frequency and bit depth, vs my X-Fi which only uses less then 8MB RAM and literally no CPU at all in games or listening to FLAC files (1-2Mbps, 44-48KHz, 16-24bit), with crystaliser, 3D and EQ and filter settings.
> 
> but if you only do basic stuff with your computer audio, onboard is fine and you shouldn't have any CPU issues, (bar a thread lock bug you can get with bad drivers, I'm looking at you ASUS...) but for your life don't go with onboard and expect to use 5.1 and various processing and effects, it just doesn't work.


funny you should mention cpu time while listening to music.. my foobar dosent go above 1-3% total when listening to FLAC, with a Z, the performance increase just aint there anymore.. would sure like to get the rest back tho


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> funny you should mention cpu time while listening to music.. my foobar dosent go above 1-3% total when listening to FLAC, with a Z, the performance increase just aint there anymore.. would sure like to get the rest back tho


you checked the audiodg process though? that's usually where most of the cpu is found for onboard, should be 0% use too technically for your Z as the DSP work is done in the soundcore chip.

pretty much with dedicated hardware, the sound data is just streamed to the chip instead of staying in the CPU, so even the actual source programs should experience lower cpu and better performance overall, surprisingly I don't even see any cpu use from winamp despite all the graphical activity it displays, I even have the skin on the highest refresh rate...

on that note, planning to grab a Zx while in the city next week, will then compare it to my forte and see how different they are apart from software support.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> you checked the audiodg process though? that's usually where most of the cpu is found for onboard, should be 0% use too technically for your Z as the DSP work is done in the soundcore chip.
> 
> pretty much with dedicated hardware, the sound data is just streamed to the chip instead of staying in the CPU, so even the actual source programs should experience lower cpu and better performance overall, surprisingly I don't even see any cpu use from winamp despite all the graphical activity it displays, I even have the skin on the highest refresh rate...
> 
> on that note, planning to grab a Zx while in the city next week, will then compare it to my forte and see how different they are apart from software support.


Yeah, audio DG on 0-1% with a 2.8k kbps song foobar on 1%


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> you checked the audiodg process though? that's usually where most of the cpu is found for onboard, should be 0% use too technically for your Z as the DSP work is done in the soundcore chip.
> 
> pretty much with dedicated hardware, the sound data is just streamed to the chip instead of staying in the CPU, so even the actual source programs should experience lower cpu and better performance overall, surprisingly I don't even see any cpu use from winamp despite all the graphical activity it displays, I even have the skin on the highest refresh rate...
> 
> on that note, planning to grab a Zx while in the city next week, will then compare it to my forte and see how different they are apart from software support.


I don't mean to sound rude or blunt but you have it wrong. Quite a bit of misinformation.

Audio is not offset to any chip or codec whatsoever. Whether you have a sound card or not. Audio is all mixed in software in WASAPI. This mixing happens the same for all hardware as it is independent of drivers or hardware before it its globally mixed.

Once all audio streams are mixed together in the global mixer(set to whatever settings you have in the sound control panel, within specs of your sound hardware ofcourse), sound is sent to the audio endpoint(sound hardware). Its at this point that the codec or sound processor adds its own DSP effects, these have ABSOLUTELY NO bearing on CPU time or latency. These effects are independent of the windows sound stack.

Windows vista onward removes any ability for the windows mixer to perform actions on the hardware. Everything is software.

The variances you may see in CPU % or memory usage is a direct reference to the drivers coding and the control panels processes communicating with the api. But this can happen with dedicated sound cards too. If my ZXR drivers were to become bugged, I may see increased CPU usage where there shouldn't be. Same goes for increased latency because of this.

A realtek codec on a motherboard with a properly implemented driver vs a SBZ instead should have no variance in CPU usage when performing the same tasks. 5.1/ bit rate, sampling quality all have no effect on CPU time due to the way the mixer's pipeline is programmed.

The one exception to this may be adding localfx from windows sound panel options. This may have the windows sound stack use more CPU. I haven't looked into this yet.


----------



## Cyph3r

Hey guys, been using my new Zx... Honestly not noticing a huge improvement from my onboard... I'll give it time though. I'm using a pair of Sennheiser HD 558s and my main question is, why is it so god damn loud?! Like, I've got it plugged in the back of the card rather than through the ACM and I'm literally using 4-6% on the volume as a comfortable listening level.

Why?!?! Have I set something up wrong? I'm pretty sure 100% would instantly blow the headphones lol


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> Hey guys, been using my new Zx... Honestly not noticing a huge improvement from my onboard... I'll give it time though. I'm using a pair of Sennheiser HD 558s and my main question is, why is it so god damn loud?! Like, I've got it plugged in the back of the card rather than through the ACM and I'm literally using 4-6% on the volume as a comfortable listening level.
> 
> Why?!?! Have I set something up wrong? I'm pretty sure 100% would instantly blow the headphones lol


I had the exact same problem and forum member Asha10 helped me out with this link.

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=123956

Do just as instructed in the thread post.

1.Install the program, and during installation it will give you a list with check boxes, select (tick) sound blaster z while installing.

2.reboot

3.Open the install location on your c drive and change the gain in the text document to what you like.

I personally selected a -17db gain in the text file and it gives me a more normal volume scale. I tried -20 but was a bit to quiet. I don't know if this affects sound quality, but I think not.


----------



## djinferno806

Its a common thing reported with the 558/598s and the z cards.

You have to understand that your cans have a high sensitivity of 112 db/mw. This means it does not need very much power or gain from the headphone out. However the amp in the z is providing quite a bit especially at a relatively low impedence. Hence your having to turn the volume down a lot.

Its unfortunate the z has no actual analogue gain switch.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I don't mean to sound rude or blunt but you have it wrong. Quite a bit of misinformation.
> 
> Audio is not offset to any chip or codec whatsoever. Whether you have a sound card or not. Audio is all mixed in software in WASAPI. This mixing happens the same for all hardware as it is independent of drivers or hardware before it its globally mixed.
> 
> Once all audio streams are mixed together in the global mixer(set to whatever settings you have in the sound control panel, within specs of your sound hardware ofcourse), sound is sent to the audio endpoint(sound hardware). Its at this point that the codec or sound processor adds its own DSP effects, these have ABSOLUTELY NO bearing on CPU time or latency. These effects are independent of the windows sound stack.
> 
> Windows vista onward removes any ability for the windows mixer to perform actions on the hardware. Everything is software.
> 
> The variances you may see in CPU % or memory usage is a direct reference to the drivers coding and the control panels processes communicating with the api. But this can happen with dedicated sound cards too. If my ZXR drivers were to become bugged, I may see increased CPU usage where there shouldn't be. Same goes for increased latency because of this.
> 
> A realtek codec on a motherboard with a properly implemented driver vs a SBZ instead should have no variance in CPU usage when performing the same tasks. 5.1/ bit rate, sampling quality all have no effect on CPU time due to the way the mixer's pipeline is programmed.
> 
> The one exception to this may be adding localfx from windows sound panel options. This may have the windows sound stack use more CPU. I haven't looked into this yet.


yea audio is pre-mixed before entering post-processing in the drivers, as per how windows works from vista onwards.

5.1, 24bit, 96KHz on my onboard would leave some 10% cpu used by audiodg, (post-processing) and applications would have a little cpu usage too, this was even worse with the ASUS drivers as they had so many bugs, one thread in audiodg would even lock itself randomly and eat a single core for bout 15 minutes, RAM usage was somewhere around 60MB, likely a leak bug too, but once I got my forte this all vanished.

I haven't tested my onboard on windows 8/8.1 though, since the troubles I had with it on 7 I just turned it off in the BIOS and left it at that, absolutely horrible interference and noise in it too...


----------



## djinferno806

Ya asus's drivers definitely were garbage hence why I sold my stx.

I honestly thought they had fixed the audiodg bug where it was using high CPU time for no reason. Any time you add localfx to the sound control panel enhancements, audiodg is supposed to handle that but not in the matter you explain. I wonder if this was ever fixed for certain users. I know I didn't have this issue with windows 7 nor with 8 now. And I was using onboard realtek for a bit as headphone out and 5.1 from my video card. Strange.


----------



## Valgaur

Hey guys just got a wicked deal on my new sound blaster Z card and can't wait for my new headphones next week! (dt 770's)

i cant wait to have a good audio for once (currently using usb headset for music and such i hate it)

what I am curious though is that i found this sound card (HT Omega Claro Plus+) in my list of builds and customer doesnt want it anymore so im keeping it. but I cant use it as it is legacy pci lane.... I'd like to give it a shot though. Any ideas where i can find a converter for it?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey guys just got a wicked deal on my new sound blaster Z card and can't wait for my new headphones next week! (dt 770's)
> 
> i cant wait to have a good audio for once (currently using usb headset for music and such i hate it)
> 
> what I am curious though is that i found this sound card (HT Omega Claro Plus+) in my list of builds and customer doesnt want it anymore so im keeping it. but I cant use it as it is legacy pci lane.... I'd like to give it a shot though. Any ideas where i can find a converter for it?


don't think you can get a PCIe to PCI riser converter, never seen any, but you could be lucky, you need to find a riser board that fits in a PCIe x1 slot (PCI is slower then 1 PCIe lane), has a PCI controller IC and at least one PCI slot to plug your card in.

other option is to find a mobo with a legacy PCI on it, though this is even getting rare on a lot of the AMD boards now too...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> don't think you can get a PCIe to PCI riser converter, never seen any, but you could be lucky, you need to find a riser board that fits in a PCIe x1 slot (PCI is slower then 1 PCIe lane), has a PCI controller IC and at least one PCI slot to plug your card in.
> 
> other option is to find a mobo with a legacy PCI on it, though this is even getting rare on a lot of the AMD boards now too...


thats what i figured thought i'd take a shot in the dark looking around and trying the card as it's pretty good. Thanks btw!


----------



## ds84

I have installed my sound blaster z, but i am having some problems with the mic. It is picking up other sounds like my pressing on the keys, etc. How do i configure to eliminate or reduce such noise?


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys. just a quick question for all of you - did I do these steps "right" when I was setting windows control sound panel for my SB ZxR and Sennheiser 360 headset:

right click on ZxR device --> configure speakers --> select 5.1 surround --> tick all speakers (front + rear + cen. / subwoofer) --> NOT tick full range speakers --> finish

is this right or should I do something else ?

thanks


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys. just a quick question for all of you - did I do these steps "right" when I was setting windows control sound panel for my SB ZxR and Sennheiser 360 headset:
> 
> right click on ZxR device --> configure speakers --> select 5.1 surround --> tick all speakers (front + rear + cen. / subwoofer) --> NOT tick full range speakers --> finish
> 
> is this right or should I do something else ?
> 
> thanks


That is correct


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys. just a quick question for all of you - did I do these steps "right" when I was setting windows control sound panel for my SB ZxR and Sennheiser 360 headset:
> 
> right click on ZxR device --> configure speakers --> select 5.1 surround --> tick all speakers (front + rear + cen. / subwoofer) --> NOT tick full range speakers --> finish
> 
> is this right or should I do something else ?
> 
> thanks


It doesn't matter if you do those steps on the sound control panel, its done for you at each start up. I noticed this a while back. It seems the registry is set up this way so its basically fool proof.

At least its supposed to be.


----------



## Lukas026

hmm now I am little confused:

is there a difference between these two settings:

a) 5.1 surround set in windows control panel + SBX enabled

and

b) stereo set in windows control panel + SBX enabled

?

Or is the fact that SBX is enabled just enough for everything

Thanks









PS: mind that I am using headphones all the time


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> So after reading on SoundBlaster Z and the tweaks offered in the OP, I'm not so sure what would be the best when gaming and listening to music.
> 
> When gaming with headphones?
> 1. Do you use the setting offered here: Advantage of SBX surround
> 2. Or do you use surround on +/-25%?
> 3. Do you use Scout mode?
> 
> I'm testing my AudioTechnica A700x with SBZ and confused as what would give me the best positional sound.
> 
> When listening to music?
> 1. I know it differs due to personal taste and brand of headphones.
> 2. Still, what is your recommendation of maximizing the ability of the Z card when listening to music such as Prog Rock?
> 
> I assume that my questions are noobish in nature so forgive me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's all new to me and I'm drowning with info and trying to make the best of the gear I have... I hope I made the right choice with the headphones for gaming and also for music.


anyone?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hmm now I am little confused:
> 
> is there a difference between these two settings:
> 
> a) 5.1 surround set in windows control panel + SBX enabled
> 
> and
> 
> b) stereo set in windows control panel + SBX enabled
> 
> ?
> 
> Or is the fact that SBX is enabled just enough for everything
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: mind that I am using headphones all the time


Yes there is a difference, don't listen to anyone who tells you otherwise. Read my lengthy post over on Head Fi in reply to RPGWizard. His answer to you was his preference of stereo downmixed from 5.1, not virtual surround.

The way the windows vista audio stack works is not up for debate as its fact, not preference.

If there was no difference, then creative's driver install wouldnt set 5.1 as the default. But answer me this, when you reboot windows, does the windows config reset to 5.1 and full range off?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> anyone?


I use the default 67% now for everything gaming related. Since i posted that guide, I ended up doing some more listening tests with different values and it always led me to 67%. I posted my explanation a while back however I will post it again and hopefully you understand why.
Quote:


> *"So I did some more analytical testing with the sbx surround slider. I have come to one conclusion and setting to rule them all lol, 67%.
> 
> The reason is I find its the best compromise of accuracy and surround immersion.
> 
> The higher I go towards 100% the less accurate the sound stage begins to be. Let me try and explain.
> 
> So if a sound came from my rear right at lets say coordinates (10,10). At 67% I can hear that its at (10,10) but at 100% I can only tell its in between my rear right and my absolute right, or (5 to 10, 5 to 10).
> 
> Another explanation is the channels start to bleed together. Lower than 67% you lose immersion and the channels start to close off and you begin to get a straight stereo effect without any hrtf.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> For me accuracy is more important so that's why I pick this. Also I felt like it muffled or exaggerated sounds at distances when set towards 100%(as has been mentioned by xshollywood as well before) Hard to explain this one but maybe it messes with the volume and eq of some sounds.
> 
> 67% seems best at emulating a properly calibrated and eq'd 5.1 home theatre(I use mine in comparison). Seems reasonable that creative would use this as default.
> 
> As always whatever sounds best to you is the best choice."*


When listening to music, its preference, however most recommend just straight stereo, leave sbx off.

Scout mode is supposed to bring out footsteps from other sounds but people have mixed experience with it. I recommend trying it out in a game of CS;GO or COD or something and see how you feel.


----------



## Gil80

@djinferno806
Thanks for the info.

Could you please explain what would be best in my case, since I have a mixed speaker configuration. I'll try to simplify the explanation using numbering:

1. I have Logitec 2.1 system. 2 Fronts that have two drivers and one sub that is connected with what seems like a VGA cable. So the sub can't be separated and work on its' own.

2. I have 2 rear (surround) speakers by Cambridge SoundWorks.

3. In total I have 4.1 system.

Since there's no 4.1 definition in the SBZ control panel, I'm a bit confused as to what to set my Windows Playback device the SBZ control panel.
The sub volume knob is on its' minimum level, yet the bass is clearly heard.
Should I use the SBX Bass enabled? should I disable or enable the bass check box in the Speaker Configuration panel in SBX?
Note: When I disable the sub and click on the sub icon, I can hear the Test sound from the sub. When I enable the sub checkbox, I can't hear the test sound.

For gaming I use AudioTechnica A700x.

Please help me configure it correctly and if you can, recommend on a better speaker system.

Thank you!


----------



## djinferno806

That is indeed a strange audio Setup lol.

First and foremost if you want to continue using the setup, I would use the 5.1 speaker config in the sbz control panel. Just uncheck the sub,center and you are fine. Since your sub isn't a dedicated lfe channel, when you check the sub option, it tries to route all lfe signals to it, but can't since it's not connected to the sub out port.

Think of your 2.1 system like a 2.0 system except the sub filters sounds below certain frequencies and plays them and sends the rest to the speakers.

Anyway, the windows panel will be 5.1 regardless. This allows the most playback options. And you can go ahead and check full range in the z panel for the fronts, let the sub filter the frequencies. SBX bass is totally your preference really.

Now my opinion on speakers is unless your PC is the center of your movie watching experience, then 2 high quality speakers are always the best option. Something in the audioengine lineup for good value to start.

I haven't tried any 5.1 PC speakers so I can't comment on which ones would be best.


----------



## Gil80

Thanks mate!

Can you recommend on anything from here?


----------



## ds84

Anyone knows how to pair a 2.1 speaker set and turtle beach px22 together on a sound blaster z? Can i put the PX22 into the front panel audio and the speakers into the headphone port at the rear? Will it still work, and can the software still toggle between speaker and headset?

Also, i am getting noise in my mic, what settings do i need to change to only recognise my voice and eliminate noise?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> Can you recommend on anything from here?


In terms of speakers? 2.0?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Anyone knows how to pair a 2.1 speaker set and turtle beach px22 together on a sound blaster z? Can i put the PX22 into the front panel audio and the speakers into the headphone port at the rear? Will it still work, and can the software still toggle between speaker and headset?
> 
> Also, i am getting noise in my mic, what settings do i need to change to only recognise my voice and eliminate noise?


I'm confused why you would do this?

Is there a reason you would want to plug your speakers into the headphone port?. There are line level outputs beside the headphone port for speakers specifically.

You plug the speakers into the left/right port and your turtle beaches into the headphone port. I don't ever recommend the front panel out since it sounds like garbage and you may be bypassing the DAC and headphone amp in the process too.

Just use the z control panel to switch between them on the fly afterwards.


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> In terms of speakers? 2.0?
> I'm confused why you would do this?
> 
> Is there a reason you would want to plug your speakers into the headphone port?. There are line level outputs beside the headphone port for speakers specifically.
> 
> You plug the speakers into the left/right port and your turtle beaches into the headphone port. I don't ever recommend the front panel out since it sounds like garbage and you may be bypassing the DAC and headphone amp in the process too.
> 
> Just use the z control panel to switch between them on the fly afterwards.


Im planning to get the swans M50W. I presume, based on youtube videos, that it has a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable. If based on what you said, i need a 3.5mm to RCA cable? And on the Z, there is a front/rear/sub port. Which do i plug my speakers into?


----------



## djinferno806

Are you getting the z or zxr? The z has 3.5 mm for everything. There are no rca outputs. You don't need an adapter.

You connect your speakers to the front speaker 3.5mm output.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Hi guys. I'm planning to get the Sound Blaster Zx for my PC.
Would I be able to hear significant improvement from the onboard SupremeFX IV on my Maximus V Formula?
Most of the time I'll be using my Audioengine A5 as the output.


----------



## djinferno806

Well if its just for speakers primarily ditch the zx and get a z. No need for that ACM that IMHO is garbage anyway.

Also the z gives you the benefit of an actual DAC and op amps as opposed to a codec with everything built into the IC. From what I see, the Asus Supreme FX is mostly geared towards headphone users with that TI amp.

Apparently most users place it in the below the xonar DX area for sq... Haven't really heard that card but ya.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> @djinferno806
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Could you please explain what would be best in my case, since I have a mixed speaker configuration. I'll try to simplify the explanation using numbering:
> 
> 1. I have Logitec 2.1 system. 2 Fronts that have two drivers and one sub that is connected with what seems like a VGA cable. So the sub can't be separated and work on its' own.
> 
> 2. I have 2 rear (surround) speakers by Cambridge SoundWorks.
> 
> 3. In total I have 4.1 system.
> 
> Since there's no 4.1 definition in the SBZ control panel, I'm a bit confused as to what to set my Windows Playback device the SBZ control panel.
> The sub volume knob is on its' minimum level, yet the bass is clearly heard.
> Should I use the SBX Bass enabled? should I disable or enable the bass check box in the Speaker Configuration panel in SBX?
> Note: When I disable the sub and click on the sub icon, I can hear the Test sound from the sub. When I enable the sub checkbox, I can't hear the test sound.
> 
> For gaming I use AudioTechnica A700x.
> 
> Please help me configure it correctly and if you can, recommend on a better speaker system.
> 
> Thank you!


yea 4/4.1 (quadraphonic) was lost after windows XP, so you will have to either set it to 5.1 and deal with lack of mixing to the sub, or try to make a custom mix, does the Z panels have a creative mode like the X-Fi...?

if you enable the sub channel (LFE), this will behave according to the low-pass filtering settings and you will loose your sub completely, as your sub is fed by the front two channels, so your front speakers MUST be full-range to begin with too, rear speakers likely should be left full-range also, if you set it to 5.1 be sure you don't have any low-pass filtering enabled.


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea 4/4.1 (quadraphonic) was lost after windows XP, so you will have to either set it to 5.1 and deal with lack of mixing to the sub, or try to make a custom mix, does the Z panels have a creative mode like the X-Fi...?
> 
> if you enable the sub channel (LFE), this will behave according to the low-pass filtering settings and you will loose your sub completely, as your sub is fed by the front two channels, so your front speakers MUST be full-range to begin with too, rear speakers likely should be left full-range also, if you set it to 5.1 be sure you don't have any low-pass filtering enabled.


So front speakers are set to Full range.
Rear speakers are not full range and I don't think I can set them like this.
I'm not home at the moment so I don't know how to make sure that I don't have LFE enabled as you stated in your last sentence.

Thanks,

Gil.


----------



## djinferno806

LFE channel is just the sub channel. Like I told you, leave it off otherwise windows will try to send all low frequencies(within a range) to it which you obviously can't hear since your sub is not a dedicate channel.

@Paul, I don't think the z has the ability like the x-fi customize the lfe channel.


----------



## Gil80

@djinferno806

I know you don't have 5.1 system but with your experience, what would you say is the best for PC audio? Some say that sound should be only heard through 2 speakers because it mimics a live show - as if you stand in front of the band.
2.1 and 5.1 are pointless to their mind and a really good 2 speakers should do all the job from bass to treble and 5.1 are good for cinematic only.

I was going through this list for 2 speakers and couldn't decide what to choose:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=567


----------



## sinnedone

2.1 vs 2 is a moot point. The 2 desktop speakers lack the ability to accurately reproduce the lower frequencies like the sub can. I think that comes out to personal preference really as far as 4 vs 2. If you want to feel surrounded by the music you listen to rather than simulate a soundstage that your preference to what you perceive to sound better.


----------



## Valgaur

Guise haz question!

I got my new Sound blaster Z installed amazing btw!

but, I am curious as to why i cant change the volume except for the main windows audio levels.... my keyboard has audio controls and it shows it moving but the soundblaster lines dont at all.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> @djinferno806
> 
> I know you don't have 5.1 system but with your experience, what would you say is the best for PC audio? Some say that sound should be only heard through 2 speakers because it mimics a live show - as if you stand in front of the band.
> 2.1 and 5.1 are pointless to their mind and a really good 2 speakers should do all the job from bass to treble and 5.1 are good for cinematic only.
> 
> I was going through this list for 2 speakers and couldn't decide what to choose:
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=567


Well I have a 5.1 but its through my AVR with proper floor speakers. Not PC speakers. But that's mainly for blu rays and such. My gaming is done on DT770s.

To be fair, I rather have 2 powerful desktop speakers than 2.1. That's mainly just for simplistic's sake and having a clean PC setup. I tried out a pair of Audioengine A5+'s and let me tell you I had no need for a sub with these things. I played them full range all day and they would not distort. I was able to reproduce decent low frequencies without issues.

However if your a bass head, you can always add the s8 sub down the road if you'd like.

If your on a budget, the A2's are also really good however lacking a bit of clarity on highs and lower end bump. But both these speakers are amazing for the money.

I don't have much experience with any other brand though unfortunately.

@Valguar

The volume slider in the z panel is the windows volume. Those should be linked whenever you adjust one.


----------



## Gil80

Ok now I need to think hard how to make $400 for that AudioEngine5+


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Well if its just for speakers primarily ditch the zx and get a z. No need for that ACM that IMHO is garbage anyway.
> 
> Also the z gives you the benefit of an actual DAC and op amps as opposed to a codex with everything built into the IC. From what I see, the Asus Supreme FX is mostly geared towards headphone users with that TI amp.
> 
> Apparently most users place it in the below the xonar DX area for sq... Haven't really heard that card but ya.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> Hi guys. I'm planning to get the Sound Blaster Zx for my PC.
> Would I be able to hear significant improvement from the onboard SupremeFX IV on my Maximus V Formula?
> Most of the time I'll be using my Audioengine A5 as the output.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I read a review on Amazon.com saying that sq is not as good via the ACM so I might get the Z instead.
I hope there'll be significant improvement over the onboard SupremeFX IV


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Are you getting the z or zxr? The z has 3.5 mm for everything. There are no rca outputs. You don't need an adapter.
> 
> You connect your speakers to the front speaker 3.5mm output.


I already gt the Z... Just to clear the confusion, the Z has the following ports: Microphone, Headphone, Front, Rear, Sub .... based on manual. So, which port do i connect my M50W speaker and Turtle beach PX22?

If it is the M50W, i can presume it would be the Headphone port only. But, by adding in the PX22, it has become more tricky. Or rather, how do i connect a headset and a speaker together with the Z? Thanks a lot for some insight.


----------



## djinferno806

I'm still confused why you would connect speakers to the headphone port?

I told you connect speakers to the Front out and your turtle beaches to the headphone out...

Is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I'm still confused why you would connect speakers to the headphone port?
> 
> I told you connect speakers to the Front out and your turtle beaches to the headphone out...
> 
> Is there something I'm missing here?


So, the front you mentioned is from the front, rear, sub port area... Am i right? Coz im presuming that 3 is used for 5.1 setups.


----------



## djinferno806

Yes

Those 3 together are used for 5.1.

But without the rears and center/sub its just 2.0.


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Yes
> 
> Those 3 together are used for 5.1.
> 
> But without the rears and center/sub its just 2.0.


If it is 2.1? Will it still work?


----------



## djinferno806

Yes it will work, how else would you connect stereo speakers to the z then?

Just select stereo from the z panel and you're set.


----------



## Paul17041993

got my puppy yesterday from MSY, not installed yet as I have to wait till the folding competition is over, but got the ACM in a good spot...




I need a better desk...









expect to see a bench/review topic of the X-Fi forte vs the Z/Zx sometime in the future.


----------



## Valgaur

Woops!







wrong list of post









Though this SoundBLaster Z is amazing on these bad boys


----------



## Peanuts4

So I purchased a Z the OEM $54 one. Cheapest one I could fine with a powered amp and what not. I also ordered a new set of Beyerdynamic DT 990 Premium 250's. So what should I know about this card? Any good settings to use and is the software complete garbage like the old Creative stuff I've been using since 2007?


----------



## Paul17041993

ok installed my Z(x), really enjoying it so far, the software is perfect really, though, if I set the card to 24bit @ 96KHz, strange channel "drifting" and cutting results, is this a known problem? running win8.1, 64bit, software 1.0.22.0 (latest), 5.1 speakers + the ACM plugged in, I only did this very quickly so I haven't really sat down and investigated yet, took the old Forte and old drivers out to be sure but the results were the same...


----------



## kingofsorrow

z(xr) is all about 5.1 sound. every feature have been tweaked with that in mind. So for that card to work properly you got to set 5.1 in windows speakers setup no matter what. That's what I can say about the zxr. Even the Smart Volume works correctly ONLY when 5.1 setup is set in windows sound properties. JUST MY TWO CENTS!


----------



## SaLX

The ZxR is as much a 2ch card as it is a 5.1 card - look at the 6.3mm headphone out on the back.

Windows 8.1 users - there's a patch due at the end of January: http://support.creative.com/KB/showarticle.aspx?sid=61105&h=13 so expect some weird things happening in the meantime.


----------



## Paul17041993

my X-Fi was just using drivers for windows 7 without any issues, so it seems strange that I have this bug, I need someone running 8.1 to confirm for me that they can replicate the [email protected] bug...


----------



## Paul17041993

ok setting the front and surround speakers to full-range (in the control panel) disables the stupid normalization, should probably noted in the OP...


----------



## captvizcenzo

For the ACM that comes with Zx series, does it control volume for speakers connected to the back of the card, or only headphone/speakers connected on the ACM itself?


----------



## VeerK

Does anyone know if the ZxR's ACM suffers from the same audio degradation that the Zx's does? I have no choice but to use the ACM because of my setup, just want to know how much the sound will degrade. Going to pop this bad boy into my build next Saturday.


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Does anyone know if the ZxR's ACM suffers from the same audio degradation that the Zx's does? I have no choice but to use the ACM because of my setup, just want to know how much the sound will degrade. Going to pop this bad boy into my build next Saturday.


They are the same module, just different colours. Claims of quality degradation are exaggerated, I notice no difference when using the ACM that came with my Zx.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> They are the same module, just different colours. Claims of quality degradation are exaggerated, I notice no difference when using the ACM that came with my Zx.


Thanks for letting me know, I'll report my results when I can next week, hopefully there will be as little degradation as possible.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> For the ACM that comes with Zx series, does it control volume for speakers connected to the back of the card, or only headphone/speakers connected on the ACM itself?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> They are the same module, just different colours. Claims of quality degradation are exaggerated, I notice no difference when using the ACM that came with my Zx.


Just because you did not notice any degradation or sound characteristic changes, does not mean they are not there. Nobody is pushing conspiracy theories around here, real world experience.

And if you think about it, some added resistance in the potentiometer on top of the already high output impedence of the z and zxr would explain the sound differences people hear.

You may not hear it for the same reason some people say they don't hear a difference coming from onboard audio.

Anedoctal evidence from one person(you) isn't enough to boldy state people are exaggerating.

Anyway my 2 cents.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captvizcenzo*
> 
> For the ACM that comes with Zx series, does it control volume for speakers connected to the back of the card, or only headphone/speakers connected on the ACM itself?


the ACM is just a passive volume and microphone module, like an extension cord with volume control, so it has no effect on speaker volume or modes when you plug stuff into it (apart from triggering headphone mode when you plug it into the card itself).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Does anyone know if the ZxR's ACM suffers from the same audio degradation that the Zx's does? I have no choice but to use the ACM because of my setup, just want to know how much the sound will degrade. Going to pop this bad boy into my build next Saturday.


the cable and potentiometer will induce a slight increase in impedance and ever so slightly reduce the audio quality, but you would really need a good set of headphones to really notice it, I doubt you could notice on most gaming headsets...


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Just because you did not notice any degradation or sound characteristic changes, does not mean they are not there. Nobody is pushing conspiracy theories around here, real world experience.
> 
> And if you think about it, some added resistance in the potentiometer on top of the already high output impedence of the z and zxr would explain the sound differences people hear.
> 
> You may not hear it for the same reason some people say they don't hear a difference coming from onboard audio.
> 
> Anedoctal evidence from one person(you) isn't enough to boldy state people are exaggerating.
> 
> Anyway my 2 cents.


I'm not saying there is no degradation at all, I'm just saying it's far less than what a few people have made out. Anyone who could consistently pick out the source using the ACM in a blind A/B test with a mid range set of cans would be welcome to my months salary.


----------



## Tiihokatti

I wonder how much impedance the ACM adds. With DT770 you should easily hear the difference between low and high output impedance.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the ACM is just a passive volume and microphone module, like an extension cord with volume control, so it has no effect on speaker volume or modes when you plug stuff into it (apart from triggering headphone mode when you plug it into the card itself).
> the cable and potentiometer will induce a slight increase in impedance and ever so slightly reduce the audio quality, but you would really need a good set of headphones to really notice it, I doubt you could notice on most gaming headsets...


Yeah, I don't use gaming headsets, that would kind of make the ZxR a moot point wouldn't you say?









Anyways, I read most of the degradation issues online for the Zx, so I wasn't sure if the ACM was the same for both Zx and ZxR. Naturally, adding another relay point would degrade the sound, it was just that some people reported greater issues than others. I use Senn 598s for now, so I was hoping that using the ACM wouldn't abrogate the point of having the ZxR in the first place. Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## sinnedone

Has anyone here modified their Sound Blaster Z to be anything other than red?

The red wasn't fitting in with my blue theme so I modified mine a little bit.









http://smg.photobucket.com/user/sinnedone/media/Old Computer/IMAG2132_zpse39a4814.jpg.html


----------



## djinferno806

^ I'm not gonna lie, that's pretty mint.

What paint did you use and how did you remove the red?

I just put together a new cooling loop in a 900D and I woul be interested in making it blue too albeit darker.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> ^ I'm not gonna lie, that's pretty mint.
> 
> What paint did you use and how did you remove the red?
> 
> I just put together a new cooling loop in a 900D and I woul be interested in making it blue too albeit darker.


I actually used some anodized look paints and some satin blacks I have in my garage. Process was pretty simple, sand, tape off and paint.

If you want to see pictures of the process and materials you can check out this section of my build thread where it shows what I did to the card.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1320331/build-log-gaming-build-in-sleeper-case-case-mod-update-12-5-2013-new-sound-card-mod-red-nooo/60_60#post_21331153


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I actually used some anodized look paints and some satin blacks I have in my garage. Process was pretty simple, sand, tape off and paint.
> 
> If you want to see pictures of the process and materials you can check out this section of my build thread where it shows what I did to the card.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1320331/build-log-gaming-build-in-sleeper-case-case-mod-update-12-5-2013-new-sound-card-mod-red-nooo/60_60#post_21331153


Thanks for sharing, might have to do the same to match my white and blue build!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Has anyone here modified their Sound Blaster Z to be anything other than red?
> 
> The red wasn't fitting in with my blue theme so I modified mine a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/sinnedone/media/Old Computer/IMAG2132_zpse39a4814.jpg.html


that looks really really good, almost a surprise creative hasn't made this an official version, did you go as far as to replace the LEDs with blue ones...?









though at least in my rig, the red lighting is a perfect match, albeit only visible in the very rear-end of the case...


----------



## SaLX

Looks great - kind of HAL 2000. Looks un-gamery and professional. I'd be worried if it said "hello Dave" on every boot though.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> that looks really really good, almost a surprise creative hasn't made this an official version, did you go as far as to replace the LEDs with blue ones...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though at least in my rig, the red lighting is a perfect match, albeit only visible in the very rear-end of the case...


Thanks, I guess that's where we come in because companies have to make compromises as far as design/color vs costs. I actually thought about replacing the leds, but the light coming off of the Sound Blaster Z is very harsh. I like a more undertoned softer indirect light.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> Looks great - kind of HAL 2000. Looks un-gamery and professional. I'd be worried if it said "hello Dave" on every boot though.


lol No Hal's over here. I cant really take credit for the design as all I did was try and match my graphics cards.


----------



## djinferno806

Well looks like some of Salx's whiskey may have come my way here because I forgot a had a ZXR not Z :S

Thank god Its black since it goes with my new build. Finally that $250 is starting to show its value.....ughh..





P.S. Sinnedone, nice build in general, really clean.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Has anyone here modified their Sound Blaster Z to be anything other than red?
> 
> The red wasn't fitting in with my blue theme so I modified mine a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/sinnedone/media/Old Computer/IMAG2132_zpse39a4814.jpg.html


I took mine out until I could get the red under wraps too. It just ruins my new theme completely....was thinking about a ZXR swap but I really don't need all that. Much better idea thanks!


----------



## SaLX

Seriously nice rig that. Saw someplace that blue lighting is meant to disrupt your brain patterns or something. I'd happily suffer that for something so abso-lutley superb looking. Off topic I know.


----------



## Paul17041993

heh so I kinda worked out why 96KHz is bugged, something wrong with the buffer system, if I run an openAL program like minecraft it stops the channel dropouts occurring, and there's a bunch of "glitch" errors under Microsoft > windows > audio > glitch detection in event viewer which happens only at the time of the problem, been forwarding this to creative so we'll see what fixes they work out...


----------



## SaLX

Quote:


> forwarding this to creative so we'll see what fixes they work out


GL with that. If you get a reply from somebody called 'John', then insist on escalating your problem to _actual tech support_, otherwise they'll be giving you what they read off of a crib sheet. New patch in January promised, but tell us how you get on in the meantime


----------



## chrisf4lc0n

I am in









Changed from my X-Fi Titatnium Fatal1ty Pro and I am still trying to get used to the news sound it offers. It is much crispier than from the old card, drivers work much better.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> GL with that. If you get a reply from somebody called 'John', then insist on escalating your problem to _actual tech support_, otherwise they'll be giving you what they read off of a crib sheet. New patch in January promised, but tell us how you get on in the meantime


actually its been going pretty good, Ive been talking to a guy named Ryan, standard support I assume, then at about the time I discovered the openAL trick it self-escalated to a senior specialist, Arman, of which he mentioned he personally found the X-Fis currently more stable (I would think so too, Ive been using unofficial drivers with only a minor problem) and of which the X-Fis are supposedly also have another driver in the works, though the Z's will still come first.

all in all I'm still enjoying my Zx, very lively and clean, no worse then my Forte, and I don't have a crackle issue to worry about, the mic and crystalvoice is also very good at getting my voice cleanly and accurately provided surrounding noise isn't too loud (bass from my sub will make a watery effect), my only gripe might be the surround isn't quite as flexible as it was with the older software, but I just nudged that down to 50% and it sounds absolutely perfect.

when I eventually get a good set of headphones I'll likely do a comparison of the amps between the Z and my old Forte, speakers wise they are virtually identical...


----------



## conzilla

My wife got me a zx for Christmas. I am curious the quality of the mic that comes with it. I hope to use it for mumble/vent/ts and ditch my crap ear mic


----------



## SaLX

Lovely prez from the Wife, but if she truly loved you, _she'd have got you the ZxR_









I've only got the vanilla Z for the time being, but mic wise the Zx/ZxR apparently work great for some; for others it's a bit iffy. Your mileage will vary. The Z series has potentially superb microphone control. If it doesn't work out, you've got plenty options.

Which brings me to ask: using the Z's rather good microphone enhancements....... how have you lot got on with using them with headset/boom mic's; clip on mics/modmic's or other freestanding quality microphones etc etc: as opposed to the one that came out of the box?


----------



## Gil80

Hi all,

I noticed a strange hiss sound coming out of my new headphones (Audio Technica A700x) when they are connected to the Z series.
If the windows audio profile is set to 16bit 44Khz, the sound is quite audioable.
If the profile is 24bit 96Khz, there's no hiss/white noise sound (for a lack of a better description).

Does anyone here able to confirm if this issue exists with your Z series and the above settings?

Thanks!

Gil.


----------



## SaLX

Mine's is fine Gil - but for you it could be _a lot_ of things. Have you disabled your computer's onboard audio chipset? Are there any other audio devices listed in windows sound panel - if so then disable them? Maybe move the soundcard to another slot. Certainly reinstall the drivers and do a thorough clean (did you have an older soundcard in your PC before)? Is it the same at 16bit 48Khz? - if not then just leave it at that and you'll be fine. TBH if it works at 24bit 96Khz then maybe just accept that?

Try this?? http://support.microsoft.com/mats/AudioPlayback/

I'm guessing that there is noise somewhere in your PC (dirty PSU??) and the lower sample rate is picking up on it. Have you got any radio equipment around even?? Sorry can't help more - GL


----------



## Gil80

I didn't change anything since the day I got the sound card. It used to be fine before that.
The only thing I did was to delid my CPU and that's it.

On board sound card is disabled. No radio equipment near by.


----------



## SaLX

So it was all working OK before you did this?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Has anyone here modified their Sound Blaster Z to be anything other than red?
> 
> The red wasn't fitting in with my blue theme so I modified mine a little bit.


Sexy~


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> My wife got me a zx for Christmas. I am curious the quality of the mic that comes with it. I hope to use it for mumble/vent/ts and ditch my crap ear mic


the mic is pretty good, be sure to set it to mostly face you, go to crystalvoice in the controlpanel and pretty much enable everything bar FX, set boost to 30 and volume to somewhere around 80% depending on how loud you are, you should be able to get your voice clear and precisely, only downside though is if you play music or there's a large amount of ambient noise it can cause a watery effect on your voice...

use something like audacity to record your voice to help fine-tune if you want.


----------



## conzilla

I use 5.1 surround sound for all audio out of my computer i read the mic can filter out all the background stuff. I hope it works well true test will be on xmas when she gives it to me.


----------



## Gil80

Yes it was all ok


----------



## SaLX

Splendid.


----------



## kryonas

Just bought a new pair of Audeze LCD-2s. Does anyone know if the amp on the zxr will be powerful enough to drive these well? Orthos can be mighty powerhungry.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryonas*
> 
> Just bought a new pair of Audeze LCD-2s. Does anyone know if the amp on the zxr will be powerful enough to drive these well? Orthos can be mighty powerhungry.


ZXR has a TPA6120-based headphone amp. The output power capability is limited by the power supply voltage rails and that chip (okay, and if they have the circuit and gain set up stupidly). They advertise 80 mW into 600 ohms. That's about 6.9 V rms.

TPA6120-based amps tend not to be current limited much at around 50 ohms.
http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/05/fiio-e9-headphone-amp.html
http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/06/qrv09-diy-headphone-amp.html
http://www.stereophile.com/content/asus-xonar-essence-ststx-soundcards-measurements

So probably over 600 mW is possible into 50 ohms for the LCD-2. InnerFidelity's LCD-2 measurement had 0.87 mW required for 90 dB SPL on the Rev 2 (87 mW for a really loud 110 dB SPL). These are not really that power-hungry compared to some other orthos.

You should be fine with respect to power.

As for if you'll like the sound of the headphones with them, that's for you to decide.


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> ZXR has a TPA6120-based headphone amp. The output power capability is limited by the power supply voltage rails and that chip (okay, and if they have the circuit and gain set up stupidly). They advertise 80 mW into 600 ohms. That's about 6.9 V rms.
> 
> TPA6120-based amps tend not to be current limited much at around 50 ohms.
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/05/fiio-e9-headphone-amp.html
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/06/qrv09-diy-headphone-amp.html
> http://www.stereophile.com/content/asus-xonar-essence-ststx-soundcards-measurements
> 
> So probably over 600 mW is possible into 50 ohms for the LCD-2. InnerFidelity's LCD-2 measurement had 0.87 mW required for 90 dB SPL on the Rev 2 (87 mW for a really loud 110 dB SPL). These are not really that power-hungry compared to some other orthos.
> 
> You should be fine with respect to power.
> 
> As for if you'll like the sound of the headphones with them, that's for you to decide.


Interesting, what about HD 800's?


----------



## garikfox

Good news guys !, The New Soundblaster Z / Zx / ZxR driver will be released by the end of "this" month, not at the end of January


----------



## Axaion

That feel when steamos is in beta now, and it most likely wont have support for it, because creative - even asus has freaking linux drivers :S


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> That feel when steamos is in beta now, and it most likely wont have support for it, because creative - even asus has freaking linux drivers :S


SteamOS has a lot of issues right now, and it is in beta. Until Steam OS becomes a common alternative OS for a significant amount of gamers, I wouldn't fault Creative for not supporting it, they are still catching up to Win 8.1 and may I say the news of 8.1 drivers coming this month is awesome news.

I've only been using the ACM thus far, and my god the ZxR is something else. Used some of the tips in this forum, holy crap I've heard things in songs I've never heard before, and the sound stage is something else entirely.

I'm using it in my x1 slot as of now, but when I go SLI for my 780, I will put it into the x16 slot I have, anyone have any issues with that. Also is the click from the sound card itself every time you shut down and turn on normal. I've also encountered a significant bump in my shut down time, and start up time, no idea why though.


----------



## Scorpion49

I'm now on my second Sound Blaster Z and I still really hate it, if it wasn't on sale I don't think I would have dared to give it a second shot. Still getting scratchy, buggy audio. Still can't open the control panel without waiting 15 minutes and god help me if I try to open the equalizer. Still end up with totally broken drivers after about the 5th reboot and have to re-install them again. I don't even mess with the settings, I just want to plug my headphones in and play games and listen to music once in a while


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Interesting, what about HD 800's?


Depends on listening volumes, habits, music.

However, ~7V rms into high impedances and over 5V rms into say 32 ohms or so is a lot for most headphones. You only use as much power as you set on the volume control; here we're only talking about maximums possible.

For all dynamic driver headphones still in production and almost all orthodynamic headphones, that's enough power for a very loud 110 dB SPL listening level. However, if you listen to music with a very wide dynamic range (only things that are ever mixed that way are classical and jazz sometimes) and/or use heavy subtractive EQ or other audio processing and are listening at a loud level, you may need something with more headroom for being able to handle peaks. Say at a 115 dB SPL level. For most modern recordings, games, etc., being able to hit peak levels like these is pretty excessive.

It covers 115 dB SPL easy for HD 800s. It wouldn't for say the 600 ohm Beyerdynamics.

Again, we're just talking about max output power levels, nothing more here.


----------



## kesawi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I'm using it in my x1 slot as of now, but when I go SLI for my 780, I will put it into the x16 slot I have, anyone have any issues with that. Also is the click from the sound card itself every time you shut down and turn on normal. I've also encountered a significant bump in my shut down time, and start up time, no idea why though.


When I got my GTX780 Lightning I had to move my ZxR from a 1x slot to a 4x slot. This restricted my 780 to running at 8x instead of 16x.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kesawi*
> 
> When I got my GTX780 Lightning I had to move my ZxR from a 1x slot to a 4x slot. This restricted my 780 to running at 8x instead of 16x.


Does it matter what slot you have your sound card in?


----------



## sinnedone

depends on the chipset and board.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> depends on the chipset and board.


UD4H Z87, what can you tell me? I'm getting nervous since I ordered one and a pair of beyerdynamic 990 600 and someone said this soundcard doesn't power them enough?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Depends on listening volumes, habits, music.
> 
> However, ~7V rms into high impedances and over 5V rms into say 32 ohms or so is a lot for most headphones. You only use as much power as you set on the volume control; here we're only talking about maximums possible.
> 
> For all dynamic driver headphones still in production and almost all orthodynamic headphones, that's enough power for a very loud 110 dB SPL listening level. However, if you listen to music with a very wide dynamic range (only things that are ever mixed that way are classical and jazz sometimes) and/or use heavy subtractive EQ or other audio processing and are listening at a loud level, you may need something with more headroom for being able to handle peaks. Say at a 115 dB SPL level. For most modern recordings, games, etc., being able to hit peak levels like these is pretty excessive.
> 
> It covers 115 dB SPL easy for HD 800s. It wouldn't for say the 600 ohm Beyerdynamics.
> 
> Again, we're just talking about max output power levels, nothing more here.


For arguments sake, this site here tested and found it only outputs 5.79 vrms not 7 like the stx. For a 600 ohm set of cans that's 49 MW of power. At 41 ohms its only 205 MW not 600 MW. like you mentioned. Furthermore it was measured to have 40 ohm output impedence, which IMO is unnaceptable of such a high end card.

I theorize that they cheaped out on the voltage regulator section and instead just added a cheap resistor to the amp to compensate for too much power going into low ohm cans. The stx did it right and only ououts 10 ohms which is not perfect but a hell of a lot better. They couldn't have gone lower since TI recommends a 10 ohm resistance added to the headamp minimum.

http://personalaudio.ru/detail/creative_soundblaster_zxr/

@Peanuts4,

Most people who have the DT series in 600 ohms say its underpowered. Go over to the creative forums, you'll find a lot of complaints. And at a supposed 49 MW into 600 ohms, I'm inclined to believe them.


----------



## FireDragon

I thought that I would pass on some info that Creative sent me in response to some questions in case it is useful to anyone. This is a mashed up version of two different emails.

Thank you for contacting Creative Labs.

Let me give you some technical specifications of our Sound Blaster ZxR.

Sound Blaster ZxR (SB1510)

Impedance:
Front L&R = 10K Ohms
Rear L&R = 10K Ohms
Center = 10K Ohms
Subwoofer = 10K Ohms
RCA Aux-In = 20 Ohms
Rear Mic-In (unbalanced) = 600 Ohms
Headphone Out = 33/300/600 Ohms

Frequency Response (typical): 10Hz to 90KHz

Frequency Response @96KHz:
Front Channel Out : 10Hz to 45kHz
Rear Channel Out : 10Hz to 45kHz
Center Out : 10Hz to 45kHz
Headphone (32 or 33/330/600 ohms): 10Hz to 45kHz

Frequency Response @192KHz (stereo):
Front Channel Out : 10Hz to 88kHz

Maximum DAC Resolution:
Front Channel Out : 24-bit, 192KHz
Headphone Out (32/33 ohms) : 24-bit, 96KHz
Headphone Out (600 ohms) : 24-bit, 96KHz

Output Level (Full Scale):
Headphone Out (32/33 ohms) : 1.49V (normal gain), 2.97V (high gain)
Headphone Out (300 ohms) : 3.10V (normal gain), 5.80V (high gain)
Headphone Out (600 ohms) : 3.29V (normal gain), 6.20V (high gain)

Sound Blaster ZxR (SB1510)
SNR: 124dB (with interchangeable op-amp)

THD + N:
Front Out - 0.001%
Headphone Out (33 ohms) - 0.003%
Headphone Out (300 ohms) - 0.002%
Headphone Out (600 ohms) - 0.002%

Power Outputs(V2/R):
Headphone Out (32/33 ohms) : 70mW(normal gain), 275mW(high gain)
Headphone Out (300 ohms) : 32mW(normal gain), 112mW(high gain)
Headphone Out (600 ohms) : 18mW(normal gain), 64mW(high gain)

Supported Mic impedance: up to 2.2Kohms
Supported Analog output impedance (RCA FL, RCA FR, Rear, C/Sub): up to 10K ohms

Speaker Support: 2.0, 2.1 and 5.1


----------



## mikeaj

edit: okay, some difference with personalaudio.ru and what Creative sent... reading now.

Weird how their marketing says 80 mW into 600 ohms but the reality is seemingly something different?

That said, even losing around 4x power into say ~50 ohms and a bit lower orthodynamics only means 6 dB less, which is perceptually a significant amount but significantly less of a difference than perceptually half as loud. Anyone complaining about volume with 600 ohm Beyers is demanding pretty loud listening levels, over 110 dB SPL or so.

I mean, 49 mW to 80 mW is even less. Since when is say 2 dB about a deciding factor in whether somebody perceives something as not loud enough or not? I guess it depends on usage and expectations, as mentioned originally.


----------



## FireDragon

Everything finally arrived. I now have the ZxR installed. It is feeding into the Emotiva UMA-700 amplifier which, in turn, feeds to Energy Classic 5.1 speakers. I obtained two extra Energy Classic speakers from eBay and split the surround speakers into two channels so that I have both left / right side speakers and left / right rear speakers (but side / rear fed with the same signal not having a better way to upmix from 5.1 to 7.1). I still have my original 4.1 speakers hooked up to my motherboard so that I can switch back and forth mid-song for comparisons. I have to say that the new setup sounds great!

One negative. When setting the speaker distance, I can't set a distance of more than 2.4 meters, but that is inaccurate for some of the speakers. All I could do was set all of the speakers to 2.4 meters (except for the center speaker which is closer).

I have a question about the SBX Studio effects. Does the Surround and Crystalizer effects work mainly with headphones? When playing either stereo music or 5.1 music to my surround speakers I can't really tell any difference with either feature on or off. If I go right up to the rear speaker when I am playing stereo I _might_ barely hear something but it is not loud enough to be sure.


----------



## djinferno806

I love how creative lists the output impedences of the line outs and then for headphone out decides to list a set of headphone impedence settings? Wth...

Just keeps on proving they molested the headphone out stage and don't want it coming out.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireDragon*
> 
> Everything finally arrived. I now have the ZxR installed. It is feeding into the Emotiva UMA-700 amplifier which, in turn, feeds to Energy Classic 5.1 speakers. I obtained two extra Energy Classic speakers from eBay and split the surround speakers into two channels so that I have both left / right side speakers and left / right rear speakers (but side / rear fed with the same signal not having a better way to upmix from 5.1 to 7.1). I still have my original 4.1 speakers hooked up to my motherboard so that I can switch back and forth mid-song for comparisons. I have to say that the new setup sounds great!
> 
> One negative. When setting the speaker distance, I can't set a distance of more than 2.4 meters, but that is inaccurate for some of the speakers. All I could do was set all of the speakers to 2.4 meters (except for the center speaker which is closer).
> 
> I have a question about the SBX Studio effects. Does the Surround and Crystalizer effects work mainly with headphones? When playing either stereo music or 5.1 music to my surround speakers I can't really tell any difference with either feature on or off. If I go right up to the rear speaker when I am playing stereo I _might_ barely hear something but it is not loud enough to be sure.


Sbx effects work for speakers and headphones.

However for sbx surround, when you have 5.1 setup, its supposed to upmix stereo content into 5.1 channels. I have not tested this but that's according to creative. I think if your content was already 5.1 I highly doubt it would do anything?


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I think if your content was already 5.1 I highly doubt it would do anything?


Correct. I have contacts at Creative for my review job. The product manager explained very clearly that if a source is 5.1 that there will be no further upmixing before the output stage.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> Correct. I have contacts at Creative for my review job. The product manager explained very clearly that if a source is 5.1 that there will be no further upmixing before the output stage.


Awesome, glad to finally have some verification of my theory.

Anything else you can confirm with us in this thread?


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

PM me (DJInferno only) and I will do my best. I have a phone call with the gentleman later this week.

FYI:

I have been testing the unreleased BETA for the Titanium HD for Windows 8.1. Works GREAT! No more issues with the settings not saving, etc.


----------



## kryonas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> ZXR has a TPA6120-based headphone amp. The output power capability is limited by the power supply voltage rails and that chip (okay, and if they have the circuit and gain set up stupidly). They advertise 80 mW into 600 ohms. That's about 6.9 V rms.
> 
> TPA6120-based amps tend not to be current limited much at around 50 ohms.
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/05/fiio-e9-headphone-amp.html
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/06/qrv09-diy-headphone-amp.html
> http://www.stereophile.com/content/asus-xonar-essence-ststx-soundcards-measurements
> 
> So probably over 600 mW is possible into 50 ohms for the LCD-2. InnerFidelity's LCD-2 measurement had 0.87 mW required for 90 dB SPL on the Rev 2 (87 mW for a really loud 110 dB SPL). These are not really that power-hungry compared to some other orthos.
> 
> You should be fine with respect to power.
> 
> As for if you'll like the sound of the headphones with them, that's for you to decide.


Sounds great! Additionally, do you know if I should use the high gain setting? I'm not particularly sure what it does and when to use it.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryonas*
> 
> Sounds great! Additionally, do you know if I should use the high gain setting? I'm not particularly sure what it does and when to use it.


With the gain switch in the zxr actually being an analogue switch(as opposed to the stx's), it should provide more power to headphones if you need it. More importantly if your headphones are loud enough in normal gain, then there's no reason to use high.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I've only been using the ACM thus far, and my god the ZxR is something else. Used some of the tips in this forum, holy crap I've heard things in songs I've never heard before, and the sound stage is something else entirely.


funny you say that, just today I noticed a few pieces had some extra expressions that I hadn't noticed before, haven't changed any settings so I just mustn't have noticed until now, the crystalizer and surround are definitely in a different world then the old X-Fis...


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Sbx effects work for speakers and headphones.
> 
> However for sbx surround, when you have 5.1 setup, its supposed to upmix stereo content into 5.1 channels. I have not tested this but that's according to creative. I think if your content was already 5.1 I highly doubt it would do anything?


Thanks. That makes sense for 5.1 music. Since I posted I have played a CD (an old Sam Kinison) where the effects do appear to make a difference. It could be that the CDs that I previously (such as Legion of Shadows by Nox Arcana) have different characteristics.


----------



## Paul17041993

SBX surround will manipulate any standard stereo source, such as music, youtube videos, etc and upmix to your surround and center speakers, at 50% it sounds mostly just an upmix, no noticeable effects apart from some voice sounding clearer out the center, at the default 67% you get a bit more but I found this value to be a bit too sloppy and makes the music dip about too much, any 5.1 sources are completely ignored by SBX surround. (everything else still applies though)


----------



## InfoWarrior

Thinking about grabbing a SBZ real quick but I'm worried about 3 things mainly. It'll be used with a Schiit Vali and AKG K550's. Needs to work in Windows 8.1, supports Foobar2000 WASAPI, sounds good for music as well as gaming. I'm a little worried that the 96khz is going to negatively affect music listening compared to the onboard I use right now on my Asus Rog Maximus VI Gene. Is there a better option under $100? Any help is appreciated. +Reps for quick replies.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Thinking about grabbing a SBZ real quick but I'm worried about 3 things mainly. It'll be used with a Schiit Vali and AKG K550's. Needs to work in Windows 8.1, supports Foobar2000 WASAPI, sounds good for music as well as gaming. I'm a little worried that the 96khz is going to negatively affect music listening compared to the onboard I use right now on my Asus Rog Maximus VI Gene. Is there a better option under $100? Any help is appreciated. +Reps for quick replies.


Anytime you run 96 kHz or any sampling frequency higher than your media, you will get some degree of artifacts and errors when windows resamples. Unless you are referring to running in wasapi exclusive in foobar, in which case 96 kHz and the up sampling plugin DSP should be fine. It works a lot better than the windows sound setting as its a direct transport between the program and DAC. This should allow for smoother wavelength when the DAC oversamples however its preference whether it sounds better or not.

Not sure what you mean specifically that is an issue with the z but not your onboard, a little confused on your comment there. The wasapi plugin is not device specific as you can chose any endpoint, so it should work perfectly with the z.

I personally use wasapi and foobar with my zxr just fine. No issues.


----------



## Yahar

.


----------



## djinferno806

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> I could use some help setting up my Creative ZxR correctly. Looking for the purest sound possible.
> 
> 1. What should I set my sample rate and bit depth at windows control panel - audio? I have ATH-AD900 Headphones
> 
> 2. Do I enable full range speakers in control panel for Stereo?
> 
> 3. Any way to use Stereo-Direct with headphones? Does the headphone out support 192khz or is that just for Stereo-Direct? What is Highest for Headphone out?
> 
> Thanks


General rule of thumb you want to set the windows audio panel to whatever depth and frequency you mostly listen to in your source files. This is to avoid resampling errors in Windows.

I would enable the full range if you have a decent set of desktop speakers, otherwise leave it. However play around with that setting and see what you feel sounds best to you. Most speakers will have some sort of Low Frequency filter anyway but its hard to tell which ones have an effective one and which dont.

And lastly, no you cannot set stereo direct for headphones. 192 khz is just for stereo direct. It makes the audio path skip the Z driver and its enhancement and head straight for the DAC where it does the upsampling to 192 khz on the chip. A more robust solution to upsampling in windows where its going to give you errors and artifacts. A lot of users report they like the sound a lot better in this manner since it creates a smoother wavelength when it converts the signal to analogue. Note I did not say "Better" since its your personal taste.


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireDragon*
> 
> I thought that I would pass on some info that Creative sent me in response to some questions in case it is useful to anyone. This is a mashed up version of two different emails.
> 
> Thank you for contacting Creative Labs.
> 
> Let me give you some technical specifications of our Sound Blaster ZxR.
> 
> Sound Blaster ZxR (SB1510)
> 
> Impedance:
> Front L&R = 10K Ohms
> Rear L&R = 10K Ohms
> Center = 10K Ohms
> Subwoofer = 10K Ohms
> RCA Aux-In = 20 Ohms
> Rear Mic-In (unbalanced) = 600 Ohms
> Headphone Out = 33/300/600 Ohms
> 
> Frequency Response (typical): 10Hz to 90KHz
> 
> Frequency Response @96KHz:
> Front Channel Out : 10Hz to 45kHz
> Rear Channel Out : 10Hz to 45kHz
> Center Out : 10Hz to 45kHz
> Headphone (32 or 33/330/600 ohms): 10Hz to 45kHz
> 
> Frequency Response @192KHz (stereo):
> Front Channel Out : 10Hz to 88kHz
> 
> Maximum DAC Resolution:
> Front Channel Out : 24-bit, 192KHz
> Headphone Out (32/33 ohms) : 24-bit, 96KHz
> Headphone Out (600 ohms) : 24-bit, 96KHz
> 
> Output Level (Full Scale):
> Headphone Out (32/33 ohms) : 1.49V (normal gain), 2.97V (high gain)
> Headphone Out (300 ohms) : 3.10V (normal gain), 5.80V (high gain)
> Headphone Out (600 ohms) : 3.29V (normal gain), 6.20V (high gain)
> 
> Sound Blaster ZxR (SB1510)
> SNR: 124dB (with interchangeable op-amp)
> 
> THD + N:
> Front Out - 0.001%
> Headphone Out (33 ohms) - 0.003%
> Headphone Out (300 ohms) - 0.002%
> Headphone Out (600 ohms) - 0.002%
> 
> Power Outputs(V2/R):
> Headphone Out (32/33 ohms) : 70mW(normal gain), 275mW(high gain)
> Headphone Out (300 ohms) : 32mW(normal gain), 112mW(high gain)
> Headphone Out (600 ohms) : 18mW(normal gain), 64mW(high gain)
> 
> Supported Mic impedance: up to 2.2Kohms
> Supported Analog output impedance (RCA FL, RCA FR, Rear, C/Sub): up to 10K ohms
> 
> Speaker Support: 2.0, 2.1 and 5.1


Update from Creative Labs...

I received an update from the support group and here is the information that you need.

The Full scale output level is 2Vrms ( line out ).


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just found this on the PAX forum:

Run as Admin CMD

1. Now type the following and press after each line:

bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS

bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING ON

2. Restart your computer

Bcdedit.exe /set TESTSIGNING OFF

Reboot

Install Pax SBZ Drivers

I did it and the sound changed, i like it better maybe its just a pre-EQ as many of you say but its woth the try i guess


----------



## djinferno806

Well gentlemen, time for us all to sell our Z and ZXR's... Just toss them into the trash as apparently its all just snake oil. Even virtual surround is garbage and we all should listen to stereo and onboard as that's all we need...






Also apparently noisy background hissing with certain onboard sound codecs is not a big deal and that's why discreet sound cards are useless.

They did get one thing correct, high output impedence of discreet sound cards vs onboard. However then they go ahead and say that if the sound card is 10 ohm output impedence and the heapdhones are 32 ohms, then you are losing 1/3 the quality and signal... da hell?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Just found this on the PAX forum:
> 
> Run as Admin CMD
> 
> 1. Now type the following and press after each line:
> 
> bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
> 
> bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING ON
> 
> 2. Restart your computer
> 
> Bcdedit.exe /set TESTSIGNING OFF
> 
> Reboot
> 
> Install Pax SBZ Drivers
> 
> I did it and the sound changed, i like it better maybe its just a pre-EQ as many of you say but its woth the try i guess


I am pretty sure those are just options that need to be set at boot so that the PAX drivers can change certain values of the sound drivers without the Creative registry values resetting them.. I could be wrong though.


----------



## [CyGnus]

djinferno806 i agree that must be it but it works though so i ma not complaining


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Well gentlemen, time for us all to sell our Z and ZXR's... Just toss them into the trash as apparently its all just snake oil. Even virtual surround is garbage and we all should listen to stereo and onboard as that's all we need...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also apparently noisy background hissing with certain onboard sound codecs is not a big deal and that's why discreet sound cards are useless.
> 
> They did get one thing correct, high output impedence of discreet sound cards vs onboard. However then they go ahead and say that if the sound card is 10 ohm output impedence and the heapdhones are 32 ohms, then you are losing 1/3 the quality and signal... da hell?


I saw that video as well.

Funny thing is with my cheap headphones (2013 astro a40's) I actually saw a big difference from onboard sound (msi z77a-gd65) as far as positional cues go. With onboard it always seemed positional awareness was just stereo, even with the THX software my motherboard came with which just made things sound tinny.

Now With the Z not only can I tell very precisely where sounds are coming from, but most of the time I can tell if the sounds have some sort of elevation change. (above floor or below floor etc)

I cant speak about music since I use it mostly for gaming, but through my desktop speakers using their analog input on both the onboard and blaster z, the blaster z produced a clearer signal. It was not simply louder like it was stated in that video.

If I had studio quality headphones like in that video, I'd definitely try all 3 to see if there was a difference when using higher end headphones (300 or so + dollars)


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I saw that video as well.
> 
> Funny thing is with my cheap headphones (2013 astro a40's) I actually saw a big difference from onboard sound (msi z77a-gd65) as far as positional cues go. With onboard it always seemed positional awareness was just stereo, even with the THX software my motherboard came with which just made things sound tinny.
> 
> Now With the Z not only can I tell very precisely where sounds are coming from, but most of the time I can tell if the sounds have some sort of elevation change. (above floor or below floor etc)
> 
> I cant speak about music since I use it mostly for gaming, but through my desktop speakers using their analog input on both the onboard and blaster z, the blaster z produced a clearer signal. It was not simply louder like it was stated in that video.
> 
> If I had studio quality headphones like in that video, I'd definitely try all 3 to see if there was a difference when using higher end headphones (300 or so + dollars)


Ya they dismiss virtual surround in a very immature manor.

There are some very good onboard solutions for sure, especially from MSI and Asus. I'm not one to be naive and think discrete is the end all of sound. And I would probably use one if it could guarantee me sbx surround at the very least. That's all I want.

But there is also really bad implementations out there and to say that they are all the same and none of them have noise is ridiculous and irresponsible advice. That's what that video is a lot of "buy my amp instead" advice and very untrue comments.


----------



## sinnedone

Ive not been much into pc audio and most of my experiences are with car audio, which the dac they were pushing looks just to be a line driver, which actually does make a difference as far as sound. To someone like me who is more worried about positional cues with cheaper headphones doesn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Well gentlemen, time for us all to sell our Z and ZXR's... Just toss them into the trash as apparently its all just snake oil. Even virtual surround is garbage and we all should listen to stereo and onboard as that's all we need...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also apparently noisy background hissing with certain onboard sound codecs is not a big deal and that's why discreet sound cards are useless.
> 
> They did get one thing correct, high output impedence of discreet sound cards vs onboard. However then they go ahead and say that if the sound card is 10 ohm output impedence and the heapdhones are 32 ohms, then you are losing 1/3 the quality and signal... da hell?
> I am pretty sure those are just options that need to be set at boot so that the PAX drivers can change certain values of the sound drivers without the Creative registry values resetting them.. I could be wrong though.


lmao, im not sure wether to cry or laugh about that video, sure ive always known the guy is.. "special" but i think this might top his other vids that i saw


----------



## djinferno806

"Lmao" indeed... I'm alternating between that action and this one...



SalX and I^


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Thinking about grabbing a SBZ real quick but I'm worried about 3 things mainly. It'll be used with a Schiit Vali and AKG K550's. Needs to work in Windows 8.1, supports Foobar2000 WASAPI, sounds good for music as well as gaming. I'm a little worried that the 96khz is going to negatively affect music listening compared to the onboard I use right now on my Asus Rog Maximus VI Gene. Is there a better option under $100? Any help is appreciated. +Reps for quick replies.


it would definitely be better then your onboard regardless, though [email protected] seems bugged on win8.1 on the Z(x), [email protected] seems fine though, but if you have it working without the channels dropping off without having to run an openAL app or any game for that matter, be sure to let me know.


----------



## v0od0o

Hi guys. Apologies if this has been discussed before, but i have a question regarding how to set up a pair of true 5.1 headphones(roccat kave to be more precise) on the SB Z. Do i set it up as a regular 5.1 system, in the respective slots(F/B/C-S)? Also, i'm not really sure how to set it up software wise... I'm thinking:
1) configure as 5.1 from windows control panel
2) from the SB software, set in up as 5.1 speakers?
I'm not really sure about the no. 2(lol no. 2). Can i set as headphones and the 5.1 setting from windows will do the rest? Also i use a pair of 2.1 speakers. Can i plug that in the headphone slot on the card, so i can switch from headphones to speakers from the SB software? Thanks.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0od0o*
> 
> Hi guys. Apologies if this has been discussed before, but i have a question regarding how to set up a pair of true 5.1 headphones(roccat kave to be more precise) on the SB Z. Do i set it up as a regular 5.1 system, in the respective slots(F/B/C-S)? Also, i'm not really sure how to set it up software wise... I'm thinking:
> 1) configure as 5.1 from windows control panel
> 2) from the SB software, set in up as 5.1 speakers?
> I'm not really sure about the no. 2(lol no. 2). Can i set as headphones and the 5.1 setting from windows will do the rest? Also i use a pair of 2.1 speakers. Can i plug that in the speaker slot on the card, so i can switch from headphones to speakers from the SB software? Thanks.


Yes windows and creative panel both at 5.1. Sbx surround off unless you want your music upmixed into 5.1 channels.

You can plug your speakers into the card yes.


----------



## Gil80

I want to downgrade from Win7 to Win8.1









Is there a problem with the drivers?
I'm using 4.1 speaker config and ATH - A700x headphones

Thanks


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> I want to downgrade from Win7 to Win8.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a problem with the drivers?
> I'm using 4.1 speaker config and ATH - A700x headphones
> 
> Thanks


Working fine for me here.

Paul reports issues with 24 bit setting in windows. However 16 bit setting is fine for him and me.

Realistically you don't need 24 bit. So that's a moot point. Unless you are using cryatalizer then you need it for the error rounding accumulation.

And [email protected] anyone who thinks its a downgrade.


----------



## Gil80

I have many flac files that are infact 24bit.
Does it throw an error when setting to 24bit?


----------



## djinferno806

Not sure I guess it'll depend on your library. I have some 24 bit however I don't have my windows bitrate at 24.

Instead I play my music in either asio or wasapi exclusive mode with foobar2000. That way it bypasses the windows mixer and straight to your sound card. That's always the best way to play music.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0od0o*
> 
> Hi guys. Apologies if this has been discussed before, but i have a question regarding how to set up a pair of true 5.1 headphones(roccat kave to be more precise) on the SB Z. Do i set it up as a regular 5.1 system, in the respective slots(F/B/C-S)? Also, i'm not really sure how to set it up software wise... I'm thinking:
> 1) configure as 5.1 from windows control panel
> 2) from the SB software, set in up as 5.1 speakers?
> I'm not really sure about the no. 2(lol no. 2). Can i set as headphones and the 5.1 setting from windows will do the rest? Also i use a pair of 2.1 speakers. Can i plug that in the headphone slot on the card, so i can switch from headphones to speakers from the SB software? Thanks.


aha, so you have a 5.1 set of headphones with the analogue cables and a 2.1 set of speakers? just hook the speakers via the headphone jack and headphones via the speaker jacks, set it up as per the usual, I'm not sure about the full-range setting but you should set them to full in windows config and try both in SBX to see which sounds best, be sure to enable the low-pass filter (sub), then just flip the switch between headphones and speakers, just remember it will be inverted, SBZ switcher in the OP works really well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> I have many flac files that are infact 24bit.
> Does it throw an error when setting to 24bit?


doesn't exactly show errors bar kernal-level glitch reports that you need to be fairly windows-savvy to look for, but you can use [email protected] fine, just that Ive found [email protected] has a strange channel dropping/drifting issue unless I run some openAL application.

[email protected], fine
[email protected], fine
[email protected] >48KHz and it messes up, something iffy in the drivers or SBX, this is with 5.1 speakers though and I haven't tested headphones completely, 2 channels and default windows drivers though can go up to [email protected] perfectly fine.


----------



## theilya

I just reinstalled my windows and I seem to be getting a weird problem.

Sometimes I will turn on the computer and it will show that the card is not detected.
I would reboot and it fixes itself


----------



## garikfox

Yeah its a known problem when booting with UEFI on some motherboards, youll need to use Legacy Boot in BIOS.

I'f youve installed Windows in UEFI mode youll have to re-install it in Non-UEFI mode aka. Legacy boot.


----------



## theilya

arghh damn it.

IS there anyway to fix it without reinstalling windows?


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

some say turning off fast boot in the bios alleviates the problem. Also, I have seen that updated bioses alleviate the issue as well.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> some say turning off fast boot in the bios alleviates the problem. Also, I have seen that updated bioses alleviate the issue as well.


doesn't "fast boot" == UEFI...?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> doesn't "fast boot" == UEFI...?


You can have uefi firmware but not have windows installed in a uefi method for fastbooting.

I run uefi firmware but not fast boot.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Is there a custom driver available for the Z? My driver (latest one) is acting up. I get lots of crashes and issues with it when I play steam games.

does anyone have any advice? should I re-install the driver or remove the card and re-install it as well? I am having nothing but issues lately with the drivers.


----------



## garikfox

The new driver will be out by the end of the month, Once released I would do a fresh Windows install to get things as cleanly installed as possible.


----------



## azeem57

Guyz HELP!!!

I bought the "Z" card last week,
am using windows 8...all went fine with installing drivers and everything was working fine until yesterday
so asi started my system today
I tried to open sound blaster Z control panel and it showed me an error saying "no compaitable hardware found" :X
i went to the device manager and somehow it was showing my Z card as Recond 3d








i tried uninstalling it from the device manager and reinstalling drivers nothing's working
all i end up with is getting it detected as Recond3d

And yea i didnt install any windows updates yet too


----------



## SaLX

Maybe try doing a windows restore from an earlier date??? .. new drivers are out soon, but that may not help. Anybody else got any ideas??


----------



## Drsolders

So i made my own thread and no one answered so hopefully you guys can help me out. I have a sound blaster zxr and need a headset/headphones

So Im looking for a very good headset or headphones(if i can get a mod mic).

Im by no way or shape an audiophile but i enjoy listening to my music (alternative rock/country) and playing games.

I think the highest i would pay is $350, or $300 (if i have to get a mod mic)

The few i was suggested by random people were as follows

Senheiser pc350
Senheiser hd650
Audio Technica ath-m50
Astro A40s
any other suggestions?


----------



## djinferno806

Closed back, DT770 pro 250 ohm. One of the best and most accurate sound stages I have ever heard for a closed set.

Open back, DT990 250 ohm.

I highly suggest you read through this thread,
http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-updated-9-2-2013-sony-ma900-added


----------



## djriful

Love *AKG-Q701* soundstage. it is just incredible. $250 USD on sale days. Get Audio-Technica mic if you have the money, mod mic is fine but I wouldn't put glues onto my $200 pair of headphones honestly.


----------



## SaLX

Senn PC 360's, or the new G4ME version (exactly the same as the old one). Get a SBZ/ZxR or a Xonar (with a built in headphone amp). You can add an external amp down the line.. even a decent cheap one. That's what I'd go for in a heartbeat..... you simply cannot go wrong with that. They are open though.

For everybody eyeing up Beyers.. check out this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/513393/guide-sonic-differences-between-dt770-dt990-models-more. Confusing or what?

Merry Xmas all.


----------



## azeem57

when are the new drivers coming ? and system restore didnt help any :/


----------



## sobe

Quick question for ZXR owners, the amp is stated to be 80mW @ 600ohm, but when I purchased the ZXR upon release it couldn't drive the DT990 600ohm anything like the Xonar Phoebus, and after reading up on it, some sites showed tests of 48mW @ 600ohm which Creative lied to everyone about. Was that simply a sound card firmware issue wherein new firmware fixed the issue? Or drivers?

I ask because I still have a ZXR buried in the attic somewhere I wouldn't mind trying again.

Oh and before the "zomg Phoebus so many issues", Ive had 0 issues, something I cant say about the ZXR, so if they fixed their ****, I dont mind trying the ZXR once more for testing.


----------



## djinferno806

If this was indeed the case with the power output, a driver/firmware update won't fix this as its an issue with the voltage regulation stage. An increased resistance somewhere along the path after the headphone amp. Hardware issue plain and simple.

Wouldn't surprise me though, an increased output impedance and decreased output power falls within reason. Creative are noodle heads sometimes.

What was your reasoning behind it not being powered properly? Like what did you experience? I'm actually curious.

Also my zxr has had 0 issues. What issues did you have?


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

Can this take 5.1 audio from a Xbox 360 through the SPDIF and play it through my default Windows audio playback device (my speakers)?


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

So there are no custom made drivers for this card? I am very disappointment with the driver set, it only has issues when gaming in steam...which is a major issue.


----------



## sobe

I was judging it based off my experience with Titanium HD, Essence STX, and the Phoebus, with the latter 2 providing easier listening at lower levels. The ZXR on High gain in the settings as recommended over at the creative forums had me pushing volume that seemed high to me whereas the other cards offered the same at a much lower volume.

When Im not at the pc I use Matrix M-Stage amp/dac as comparison for daily use amp.

My problems with the card coincidentally stemmed from the same issue that has plagued the Phoebus users, the drivers -.- I DID get them working, but not before blue screens, game crashes, etc etc. After I was able to get them working properly it was a much more pleasant experience. I was just curious if what I felt was lacking in regard to amplification and body was related to some software wall of some sort.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> So there are no custom made drivers for this card? I am very disappointment with the driver set, it only has issues when gaming in steam...which is a major issue.


Except for a small amount of users I have read about, the z drivers are good. Not sure what steam has to do with audio? What issues are you having?


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Except for a small amount of users I have read about, the z drivers are good. Not sure what steam has to do with audio? What issues are you having?


When I close a game the driver crashes quite frequently. It also puts my cursor behind my desktop, so I have to log out of windows to get my mouse cursor back. That is strange.

It all started when I moved the card up a slot (above my GPU instead of below it) to assist with better GPU temps. I was getting a hotter core temp on my gpu on initail installation of the card. I switched it and I think that is where my problems started because my card is now recognized by windows as "2- Sound Blaster Z" instead of just "Sound Blaster Z"

I use SBZ switcher frequently and I am not sure if that is causing the problem. I only use it to quickly switch between headphones and speakers because it automatically handles volume changes between the two outputs without me having to change it manually in the driver software every time.

I can wait on the next stable driver, but I don't know how to 100% clear the current driver from my computer without doing a fresh install of windows like others suggested. That is too much work.

Would a driver wiper like revo uninstaller pro work? Or is there a step by step manual procedure for this kind of thing?


----------



## djinferno806

When you move pcie cards to another slot, they get added as an additional card. So now you have 2 in your system technically, just 1 isn't physically there. This has been an issue for a long time, quite silly really.

The problem isn't the driver itself but windows.

Fully uninstall the driver, driver sweeper , clean registry in safe mode etc. Then reinsert the card.

Did you ever try reinstalling or cleaning the driver?


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> When you move pcie cards to another slot, they get added as an additional card. So now you have 2 in your system technically, just 1 isn't physically there. This has been an issue for a long time, quite silly really.
> 
> The problem isn't the driver itself but windows.
> 
> Fully uninstall the driver, driver sweeper , clean registry in safe mode etc. Then reinsert the card.
> 
> Did you ever try reinstalling or cleaning the driver?


No, I didn't. I think this is more my fault than the driver's. I will give that a go and report back. This is my first sound card in a long time and I completely forgot that windows was that goofy.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Well, I fixed my duplicate card issue, but the issue with steam/teamspeak/cursor behind desktop and the driver crash still exists. Not sure what is causing it, but I am going to stop using the switcher for a while and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> Well, I fixed my duplicate card issue, but the issue with steam/teamspeak/cursor behind desktop and the driver crash still exists. Not sure what is causing it, but I am going to stop using the switcher for a while and see if that makes a difference.


What OS?


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

The Zx card is better than Xonar D2X, for games ?

For music, movies and TV series, I will use my Onkyo A/V receiver, with the headphone.

Is it worth the change ?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> The Zx card is better than Xonar D2X, for games ?
> 
> For music, movies and TV series, I will use my Onkyo A/V receiver, with the headphone.
> 
> Is it worth the change ?


And the headphones are?
EDIT: Wait, are you saying that your headphones are plugged to the receiver?


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> And the headphones are?
> EDIT: Wait, are you saying that your headphones are plugged to the receiver?


Sennheiser HD 598

Yes, I plugged my headphone at my Onkyo 616. Why ?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> Sennheiser HD 598
> 
> Yes, I plugged my headphone at my Onkyo 616. Why ?


Because the soundcard hardware is completely bypassed when optical is used.
Although it should be possible to add the binaural simulation as a DSP to the signal.


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Because the soundcard hardware is completely bypassed when optical is used.
> Although it should be possible to add the binaural simulation as a DSP to the signal.


Im using the frontal port of the receiver ...

its not a good idea ? What the best way in my case ?

thanks

and sorry about my english. Im from Brazil


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> What OS?


7 x64


----------



## conzilla

Hey guys i just got my sb zx and the amc mic sounds like iam under water anyone know how to fix that.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

I found the problem. It was due to the HDMI audio not being used by my 7950. Disabled it in device manager along with the other high definition audio device and the issue is fixed. Thanks djinferno806 for your help. +rep


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> Im using the frontal port of the receiver ...
> 
> its not a good idea ? What the best way in my case ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> and sorry about my english. Im from Brazil


If you don't use the soundcard analog outputs at all, you could just sell the D2X and replace it with the SBZ.
Someone else could confirm if you can add the SBX surround to the optical output without problems.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> If you don't use the soundcard analog outputs at all, you could just sell the D2X and replace it with the SBZ.
> Someone else could confirm if you can add the SBX surround to the optical output without problems.


Yes you can, but you need to select stereo downmix in z panel options.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azeem57*
> 
> Guyz HELP!!!
> 
> I bought the "Z" card last week,
> am using windows 8...all went fine with installing drivers and everything was working fine until yesterday
> so asi started my system today
> I tried to open sound blaster Z control panel and it showed me an error saying "no compaitable hardware found" :X
> i went to the device manager and somehow it was showing my Z card as Recond 3d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried uninstalling it from the device manager and reinstalling drivers nothing's working
> all i end up with is getting it detected as Recond3d
> 
> And yea i didnt install any windows updates yet too


uninstall all drivers, uninstall hardware via deviceman (don't remove it from your computer), go to creative site and download latest drivers and install, I'm guessing you used the CD drivers which are terribly outdated and windows updated them to basic ones...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> So there are no custom made drivers for this card? I am very disappointment with the driver set, it only has issues when gaming in steam...which is a major issue.


what games? and there's the PAX drivers, though they don't contain any bugfixes as there are virtually none to fix, 8.1 and I have only encountered 1 issue, everything else is fine, be sure you're using the latest package from creative, make sure you have onboard audio disabled via BIOS too etc, how exactly do you mean "gaming in steam" though, is this bigpicture or specific games?


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> If you don't use the soundcard analog outputs at all, you could just sell the D2X and replace it with the SBZ.
> Someone else could confirm if you can add the SBX surround to the optical output without problems.


I will need the card, at all, cause i have a Zalman mic, used for games like Battlefield 4, DayZ, other games and Team Speak.

Now, just talking about the performance of the ZX in games, versus Xonar D2X, is it worth the change, at all ?

I can sell her and just have to fill half of the price to get an ZX.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> I will need the card, at all, cause i have a Zalman mic, used for games like Battlefield 4, DayZ, other games and Team Speak.
> 
> Now, just talking about the performance of the ZX in games, versus Xonar D2X, is it worth the change, at all ?
> 
> I can sell her and just have to fill half of the price to get an ZX.


That's going to be subjective to you. I prefer sbx surround 10000x more than Dolby headphones. But that's me.

However I think hardware wise, the z alone is superior and the driver suite alone is tons more stable and aesthetically constructed for better navigation.

Unless you need the ACM, save money and get the z instead of zx.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> I will need the card, at all, cause i have a Zalman mic, used for games like Battlefield 4, DayZ, other games and Team Speak.
> 
> Now, just talking about the performance of the ZX in games, versus Xonar D2X, is it worth the change, at all ?
> 
> I can sell her and just have to fill half of the price to get an ZX.


SBZ OEM should be priced around 60$ (even in Europe), which is 1/3 of the price of D2X. But if the prices are plain silly you should try using the Dolby headphones of the D2X before thinking about the SBZ.


----------



## djinferno806

Merry Christmas you filthy animals!


----------



## Axaion

unless you want SBX and have issues with your D2X i woudent bother. Id get an amp instead for the same money
Sound Quality on the D2X should be the same or slightly better actually, due to DAC, not entirely sure though, but im sure someone here remembers its specs.


----------



## djinferno806

Yesss... Thats right I totally forgot it usea the pcm1796 DAC which is in the Burr Brown lineup.

Sq wise, shouldn't be much of a difference to the z unless you really need the headphone amps extra power and want sbx features.

Like axaion said, just use an amp externally. Grab an O2 or magni and go to town


----------



## Axaion

Interesting twist, my microphone port seems to just have died overnight...

tfw shoulda kept my DX.

EDIT HERE;

FIX and issue was this

Issue; I booted into Parted magic before going to bed, apparently this sound card does NOT like any form of linux, even though i rebooted windows multiple times and reinstalled the sound card drivers, i got nothing.

Fix; shut down your pc and turn off power on the psu for atleast 10 minutes, then boot back to windows, and its alive

Added notes; I want my 250 bucks tech support transfered to paypal, Creative.


----------



## blado

I just got the Sound Blaster Z and installed all of the drivers, and wow. My HD 598s aren't here yet, but it already sounds amazing with my 20 dollar headphones. It even sounds better than my old 150 dollar usb headset. I'm beginning to wonder why I never bought a sound card earlier.


----------



## somethingname

Does the ZxR or ZX have the 'Bass Boost' option like in the pic where it allows you to change the db and hz ? I bought a Xonar STX but it sucks without the bass boost as it really enhances the bass in my speakers for different Dubstep tracks. It does have a similar bass option but it sucks you can't change the db or hz.

Is the ZX equal to the Titanium HD in sound quality?


----------



## Axaion

just get some beats yo, for them crazy beats bro


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somethingname*
> 
> 
> Does the ZxR or ZX have the 'Bass Boost' option like in the pic where it allows you to change the db and hz ? I bought a Xonar STX but it sucks without the bass boost as it really enhances the bass in my speakers for different Dubstep tracks. It does have a similar bass option but it sucks you can't change the db or hz.
> 
> Is the ZX equal to the Titanium HD in sound quality?


Component quality, the zxr is closer to the THD than the z/zx.

Secondly, the "hz" option is not bass boost but crossover frequency for the low pass filter. Basically at what frequency do signals get sent to the sub or not. Full range speakers option etc. Google the relevance, it can help sound from your speakers quite a bit.

The db is the bass boost option only.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> just get some beats yo, for them crazy beats bro


You're kidding right? Those are junks.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You're kidding right? Those are junks.


Every time someone mentions beats at these forums, they are either trolls or joking. Usually both.


----------



## djinferno806

If anyone has read this thread, they'd know Axaion always is messing around when it comes to the "Most bass" and "beats" topics.

I highly doubt he was being serious or trolling.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You're kidding right? Those are junks.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time someone mentions beats at these forums, they are either trolls or joking. Usually both.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> If anyone has read this thread, they'd know Axaion always is messing around when it comes to the "Most bass" and "beats" topics.
> 
> I highly doubt he was being serious or trolling.


I know...

No hard feeling.


----------



## djinferno806

OCN members trying to incite anarchy with beats... Tisk tisk.


----------



## somethingname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Component quality, the zxr is closer to the THD than the z/zx.
> 
> Secondly, the "hz" option is not bass boost but crossover frequency for the low pass filter. Basically at what frequency do signals get sent to the sub or not. Full range speakers option etc. Google the relevance, it can help sound from your speakers quite a bit.
> 
> The db is the bass boost option only.


Thanks yes playing with those two options gives different tracks a thick resinating thump bass without shaking the whole room. Can anyone with the ZxR confirm the same bass boost option in the control panel. I would get a Titanium HD but it doesn't have optical in to connect my console so ZxR is my only option.


----------



## djinferno806

Ya my zxr has that option for bass boost


----------



## Tacoboy

Titanium-HD vs ZxR

Anyone directly compared a Titanium-HD (with external head amp) to a ZxR?
comparison for gaming and movies and music
(I believe their DACs and op-amps are roughly equal)


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somethingname*
> 
> Thanks yes playing with those two options gives different tracks a thick resinating thump bass without shaking the whole room. Can anyone with the ZxR confirm the same bass boost option in the control panel. I would get a Titanium HD but it doesn't have optical in to connect my console so ZxR is my only option.


The Titanium HD does have an Optical in, but it can not decode Dolby Digital or DTS audio.


----------



## VeerK

Anyone recommend a pair of desktop speakers that can really take advantage of the ZxR? Using these with my headphones makes me cry at the beauty, and I may want to share the sound with some buddies.


----------



## Crabby654

Hey all! So I have a Sound Blaster Z and I have Windows 8.1 and I am having a weird issue. I've done some searching but I can't find a solid solution.

So there was a guide linked in the original post about best quality settings in terms of setting windows sound to 5.1 and turning on surround in the creative sound panel. Now it sounds so much better than I thought it would to be totally honest. But I am having a weird issue, whenever I restart my computer the windows sound will go back to Stereo and I have to change it back to 5.1, anyone have any idea why this happens every time I restart my computer?

PS - I do have stereo speakers (2.1) and the setting in the creative panel for the speakers is 2.1, but according to the guide linked on the original post I believe that settings stays that way.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Your settings are not being retained under Windows 8.1. The users in Creative's forums say that the best way to ensure they are saved is by 1) setting everything like you want it, surround, speaker count, EQ, and then 2) hibernating your system. Wait a few moments and then wake your system up and your settings should be retained.

There is a bug in the current Windows 8 drivers that cause this behavior on both the Z-series and the Titanium HD. I have beta tested the new Titanium HD driver and the problem is fixed, but in the previous drivers that everyone else is using, hibernating and then resuming is the best workaround available now.


----------



## Crabby654

Oh fantastic! Time to test out the hibernate thing! Thank you


----------



## Crabby654

Bah, didn't work. Its very weird, the windows settings will remember that I set it to 24 bit 96000Hz quality, but it will not keep the config for the speakers at 5.1 sound...Grr! I wonder if there is a registry setting that could FORCE the default setting to be 5.1 instead of stereo.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Well the good news is.... The issue is fixed in the Beta Titanium HD drivers that I am using. Therefore, Creative has identified the incompatibility. Second, the Creative server has a whole slew of drivers/builds, so the company is definitely working on the issue before its Jan. 31 deadline.


----------



## SaLX

Thanks for letting us know chalk - did you get a chance to snoop out any changelogs on the server?


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

I'm thinking of selling the SB Z and switching permanently to the Titanium HD. Mainly going to use it for gaming. Good decision or should I hold on to the Z?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> I'm thinking of selling the SB Z and switching permanently to the Titanium HD. Mainly going to use it for gaming. Good decision or should I hold on to the Z?


What's your decision based on?

If its just sound quality then it won't be a worthwhile upgrade unless the z pays for most of the tihd.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Well, I wasn't getting that surround sound and immersion from it. Idk why. I used every recommended setup and tried my own. I was using a q701 headphone.I used the YouTube video that demos the different surround algorithms and cmss3d from the TiHD just sounded more immersive and had better positional acuity.


----------



## djinferno806

Something in your setup perhaps isn't right. While cmss3d sounds different, mostly due to the lighter bass and tinny style eq it should not be that different in terms of 5.1 premixed surround.

Also I am strong believer that youtube videos are not a good way to differentiate between all of the virtual surround modes. As you compress the sound, dynamic range also gets compressed usually which will lead to messing with frequencies.

Just something to think about. Your best option is to hear them both first hand.


----------



## SaLX

For a start, I don't believe your AKG is being driven properly, even with the SBZ's built in headamp (which isn't strong _at all_). The TiHD doesn't _even have a proper built in amp_ = definitely worse or even lousy performance with these specific headphones - AKG's are hard to drive.... I'm absolutely sure MLE would've said this in his guide. With most other headphones, both soundcards will perform well. Basically, research.

Therefore, before you swap your soundcard, get an external amp.. Magni or 02 (low gain) and stick it into the headphone out of your SBZ - it'll be OK doing this - I'm pretty convinced this will help a lot. I'm planning to get the AKG 712 pro soonish.

If you don't like the flavour of SBX Pro, then swap out the card for the CMSS-3D Titanium _but keep the external amp_. Remember though - the Q701 is not about immersion - solely positional accuracy. I have a Philips X1, and it's good for both, but it doesn't need an external amp as it's easy to drive.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

I actually have the TiHD with me and compartively, for music, the TiHD sounds so much better. As for game immersion, I also tried the Ultrasone Pro 750, my second pair of headphones, but I didn't really feel any difference in immersion or acuity. This morning I just purchased the Schiit Vali, so hopefuly things will sound much better. I also need to buy some red/white rca cables for it as well. Hopefully this will give me a better setup.


----------



## EternalRest

Does the Scout mode and the Included mic work well? I'm planning on getting the SB Z along with Audio Technica ad700x


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest*
> 
> Does the Scout mode and the Included mic work well? I'm planning on getting the SB Z along with Audio Technica ad700x


the mic in the ACM on the Zx works really well with the software processing, though gets watery with a lot of background noise, Id imagine the standalone mic would be the same, scout mode in my experience just muffles out common sounds and music and makes footsteps and other small short noises more noticeable, could prove useful in cases but I don't use it, though I don't have good headphones on me yet, hinges on my last pair exploded (cheap creative ones) and I just haven't gotten around to getting a proper headset yet...


----------



## DiceAir

According to these guys they say onboard s better. What abunch of idiots


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> According to these guys they say onboard s better. What abunch of idiots


Look a few pages back


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Look a few pages back


oh ok sorry


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> oh ok sorry










I even think there was a post dedicated to it aswell somewherre


----------



## vltor

I have the Sound blaster Z and unfortunately I cant get my device to be recognized by the device manager in windows 7. When selecting the sound blaster z in its control panel I get the message, The current selected audio device is not supported by the application. Do you want to select another audio device now? How do I fix this issue?


----------



## SaLX

You have of course disabled the onboard audio shurely?


----------



## vltor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> You have of course disabled the onboard audio shurely?


how can i tell which is the on board audio, I have Amd high definition audio device and via high definition audio.


----------



## djinferno806

Well AMD would be your GPU codec of course and VIA is your onboard.

Disable the onboard in BIOS not windows. Much easier that way and permanent until your decide to turn on again.

Also a driver uninstall, clean and reboot, reinstall drivers should have been your first step too. Its all too common for drivers to not install properly. Also make sure your using windows 7 drivers, not 8. Even though that shouldn't matter.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vltor*
> 
> how can i tell which is the on board audio, I have Amd high definition audio device and via high definition audio.


AMD Audio device is for the HDMI audio on your video card.

The VIA is your onboard audio device.


----------



## sgtSavage

So my old X-Fi card is dead so i have been stuck with on-board sound for awhile now. With the release of the new cards, I cant pick model I want. ALL I DO is play BF4 and Arma 3 and watch movies, is there any need for the ZxR Vs the others. I have looked at the specs and they all seem to be the same. Yes I know the ZxR has the 2nd card and the Zx. I use Logitech Z5450 5.1 sound system. So any info will be great. The way i see it will be saving 120 bucks.


----------



## watsaname

Unless you want any of the features that the ZxR offers that the Z/Zx doesn't offer, primarily the daughterboard, or want the absolute best sound quality out of the card (as the ZxR is supposed to offer the best sound) stick with the Z/Zx. Also with the Zx, the ACM it comes with used to degrade sound quality coming from your headphones. I am unsure whether they ever fixed this issue or not.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtSavage*
> 
> So my old X-Fi card is dead so i have been stuck with on-board sound for awhile now. With the release of the new cards, I cant pick model I want. ALL I DO is play BF4 and Arma 3 and watch movies, is there any need for the ZxR Vs the others. I have looked at the specs and they all seem to be the same. Yes I know the ZxR has the 2nd card and the Zx. I use Logitech Z5450 5.1 sound system. So any info will be great. The way i see it will be saving 120 bucks.


With those speakers the ZxR is a waste. ZxR is designed for studio headphones/monitors, not for basic Logitech surround.
And if you use optical there is no reason to get a soundcard if the onboard has DTS encoding support.


----------



## djriful

Small driver update for ZxR.


----------



## watsaname

I hope that isn't the update people were talking about a few pages back. If that is, sucks for us Z users...


----------



## Paul17041993

did they change the update to January again...?


----------



## watsaname

Well last time I checked it was supposed to be late December, so I assume it is January now.


----------



## SaLX

I thought it was still Xmas...... dang... those are good drugs.


----------



## watsaname

Haha, yeah same here. It came and went. Was the update supposed to be a "big" one with features or just sort of bug fixes?


----------



## djinferno806

I highly doubt they are going to add anymore features. Anything else creative developed in the last year or so would stand to be part of another series of cards. Its a stockholders dream. Lock down software features to certain cards.

Most likely bug fixes for people having issues in 8.1?


----------



## watsaname

Why do you say that, you are going to jinx it! I am hoping for at least something nice like headphone surround on line out ( yup, bringing that up again)...


----------



## SaLX

@watsaname - yeah that feature would be _really_ good - but yeah somehow I think they won't be doing it as it would complicate things (from their point of view). Damned shame that, but if you've been looking at the main Soundblaster series Z thread over on Head-Fi, it would appear you can use an external amp connected to the headphone out quite happily, _as long as it has a low gain option_ (ie O2). The Magni appears to work well too.


----------



## Paul17041993

oddly I have had one other issue at one point, for whatever reason the speaker channels drifted and rotated so C was FL, FR was C, etc something like that, noticed it when launching skyrim from fresh, but was only a one-time bug fixed by disabling and re-enabling the card (no reboot), so not sure if there could be any DX libraries linked to it...

waiting for the 8.1 patches, which they only seem to be pushing release dates about...


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> oddly I have had one other issue at one point, for whatever reason the speaker channels drifted and rotated so C was FL, FR was C, etc something like that, noticed it when launching skyrim from fresh, but was only a one-time bug fixed by disabling and re-enabling the card (no reboot), so not sure if there could be any DX libraries linked to it...
> 
> waiting for the 8.1 patches, which they only seem to be pushing release dates about...


Try reinstaling the drivers without that stupid speaker setup tool. Its a known bug it causes apparently.

The Asus xonar drivers would do that sometimes too. So annoying.


----------



## watsaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> @watsaname - yeah that feature would be _really_ good - but yeah somehow I think they won't be doing it as it would complicate things (from their point of view). Damned shame that, but if you've been looking at the main Soundblaster series Z thread over on Head-Fi, it would appear you can use an external amp connected to the headphone out quite happily, _as long as it has a low gain option_ (ie O2). The Magni appears to work well too.


Yeah I have been using my Mayflower O2 with it and it sounds better but still a little congested compared to the line out of the sound card. Might just be placebo, but it does sounds different to me.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Try reinstaling the drivers without that stupid speaker setup tool. Its a known bug it causes apparently.
> 
> The Asus xonar drivers would do that sometimes too. So annoying.


what tool you mean?


----------



## xxToranachxx

Can anyone help me out with this? I just installed a new sound blaster z. I have it hook up to a Denon 1705 receiver with Polk(rm series) 5.1 surround speakers. This is the problem. When I use the "Spdif"(optical out) setting in windows it will output 5.1 channel surround but it seems to be doing it through the receiver and not true 5.1. When I select "Speakers" it seems to have a better sound quality but it will only output to the front L/R speakers and center channel with no sound at all coming through on the surround L/R speakers. I want to have true 5.1 surround not converted from L/R to surround. The setup is going from the SoundBlaster through an optical(toslink) cable right to the receiver. I am not sure what to do here as I have never done this before. Also my sub when I turn it on will work perfectly for a few minutes but then it will just start outputting bass at a consistent level and I will have to turn it off. Any advice guys? I was really hoping this would work for me as it is a huge upgrade from my Logitech x-530 speakers(which are good and worked very well with my old X-fi eXtreme Gamer. Also when in the soundblaster software when I try to enable Dolby or DTS it says that the audio format is not supported??? Whats up with that? I really was looking forward to 96hz/24-bit DTS for movies and games and whatnot. Why wouldn't that be supported on a current gen sound card???


----------



## xxToranachxx

Also could someone add me to the list here please.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxToranachxx*
> 
> Can anyone help me out with this? I just installed a new sound blaster z. I have it hook up to a Denon 1705 receiver with Polk(rm series) 5.1 surround speakers. This is the problem. When I use the "Spdif"(optical out) setting in windows it will output 5.1 channel surround but it seems to be doing it through the receiver and not true 5.1. When I select "Speakers" it seems to have a better sound quality but it will only output to the front L/R speakers and center channel with no sound at all coming through on the surround L/R speakers. I want to have true 5.1 surround not converted from L/R to surround. The setup is going from the SoundBlaster through an optical(toslink) cable right to the receiver. I am not sure what to do here as I have never done this before. Also my sub when I turn it on will work perfectly for a few minutes but then it will just start outputting bass at a consistent level and I will have to turn it off. Any advice guys? I was really hoping this would work for me as it is a huge upgrade from my Logitech x-530 speakers(which are good and worked very well with my old X-fi eXtreme Gamer. Also when in the soundblaster software when I try to enable Dolby or DTS it says that the audio format is not supported??? Whats up with that? I really was looking forward to 96hz/24-bit DTS for movies and games and whatnot. Why wouldn't that be supported on a current gen sound card???


The only way optical can give you surround is by turning on Dolby or dts encoding in the z control panel. Your receiver has to be able to decode it. Then set the receiver to play it in whatever method it requires.

Without encoding you only get a 2 channel PCM stream.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxToranachxx*
> 
> Also when in the soundblaster software when I try to enable Dolby or DTS it says that the audio format is not supported??? Whats up with that?


Did you set up sound as 5.1 in windows sound settings first?

Other than that maybe uninstalling and reinstalling the driver maybe?

Someone with more knowledge can chime in on that one.


----------



## djinferno806

Sound blaster z automatically sets 5.1 in windows for you.

If there is no option for that then I'd do a driver reinstall. The only other reason it would say its not supported is if your receiver didnt support it or the z driver failed to install the Dolby and DTS encoder packs. Check your installed applications for these 2.

Also 96khz/24 bit is dolby truehd or DTS master which this card does not encode nor does any commercial audio card. This card can only encode Regular Dolby digital and DTS streams.


----------



## xxToranachxx

Well I got the 96/24 part working but I cant enable dts or dolby in the soundblaster control panel. It says audio format not supported. When I get home from work I will reinstall the driver software and update with creative auto update. I have set windows up as 5.1 surround(did that first thing). Thank you guys for the super fast replies. I really appreciate it. I am a novice to audio lol.


----------



## djinferno806

It doesn't matter if you set 96/24 in windows(which makes no difference, you won't get a quality increase unless your files are encoded at that) because dolby and DTS encoding will only mix and output in 48/16.


----------



## xxToranachxx

I got the 96hz going through the receiver. At least it says its running at 96hz anyway. I can hear a difference as well. I wish I didn't have to work right now lol I would be at home trying to get this to work. On the front display of the receiver it says Neo 6 96hz as the mode its working in. Its a pretty old receiver I got when my parents moved out of their house and didn't take the home theater setup with them. Its seen some use but was never pushed at all. I like it but want to get all the kinks out lol. Thanks again for the help on this, I appreciate it. T


----------



## djinferno806

Yes you have 96 kHz now but when you enable Dolby or DTS you won't. You are in stereo PCM mode right now. The only other way is if your receiver upsamples at the DAC level.

Neo 96 is just DTS's newest form of Neo matrixing. It makes 5.1 surround from stereo by upmixing and using their proprietary algorithm. 96 just means its compatible with 96 kHz signals with no downsampling.


----------



## falcon26

Is it worth it to go from a XFI Titanium HD to one of the new z series cards? This would be for BF4 and some music...


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Is it worth it to go from a XFI Titanium HD to one of the new z series cards? This would be for BF4 and some music...


Absolutely not. The z is a downgrade component wise and the zxr is not worth the extra money. Its more of a side grade with an ACM and daughter board that has a high quality adc for recording.

Spend your money on headphones that will actually make a difference in sound quality.


----------



## falcon26

Aw OK got it. Thanks.....


----------



## xxToranachxx

Hmm, hey Djinnferno do you think the x-fi titanium would be a better solution for my setup? I noticed it also had the optical out on it that I needed. That's the only reason I upgraded from my extremegamer honestly. I can still send the z back and grab a titanium... Really don't want to wait for all that though.


----------



## djinferno806

I don't know that it would be a better solution. It seems you aren't using the analogue components on the board itself so it would be a waste of your money.

The difference would come down to you paying more and cmss3d vs sbx for virtual surround.

What don't you like about the z?


----------



## xxToranachxx

It isn't that I don't like the card itself, its just frustrating trying to get this to work right lol. I have lots of experience with most PC components but not really sound since my old AWE 64 Gold. I loved that one for sure. This is the first time I have ever tried to use a receiver setup on a PC. Previously I was using a set of Logitech X-530 speakers with the 3 plugs and before that I used an old Aiwa 5.1 shelf unit for years and years. AV receivers are pretty new to me though and admittedly I don't know much about them. I wouldn't have this one if it wasn't free lol. The sound quality is amazing compared to the Logitech speakers though and even with just the 3 front speakers playing its so much better.


----------



## Ragsters

Recently updated driver and now the issue of the software taking forever to open is gone.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxToranachxx*
> 
> It isn't that I don't like the card itself, its just frustrating trying to get this to work right lol. I have lots of experience with most PC components but not really sound since my old AWE 64 Gold. I loved that one for sure. This is the first time I have ever tried to use a receiver setup on a PC. Previously I was using a set of Logitech X-530 speakers with the 3 plugs and before that I used an old Aiwa 5.1 shelf unit for years and years. AV receivers are pretty new to me though and admittedly I don't know much about them. I wouldn't have this one if it wasn't free lol. The sound quality is amazing compared to the Logitech speakers though and even with just the 3 front speakers playing its so much better.


be sure on your SPDIF-Out under windows playback devices, under the supported formats tab, have whatever formats your receiver supports checked, and you wont be able to change the current format while dolby or DTS is enabled, when they are enabled it sets the output to forward-only and not useable by windows for anything (no active format, though windows doesn't tell you this unless you try setting it), I'm not sure though if dolby or DTS can run on 96K even if you have the checkboxes enabled, or at least your receiver may not support it anyway.

annoyingly the optical these cards still use is just the standard stereo + upmix techs, nothing like 8-channel 192K tech that studios use these days...


----------



## EnmityNZ

I have just tried following the guide, my soundblaster Z is running toslink into my sony amy, but when i follow the steps to right click on the speaker icon, go to playback devices, select my device...i can only configure speakers for "speakers" , however if I set that as default device, i get no sound whatsoever. I have to select SPDIF-out - but this has no option to "configure speakers".

I am a little confused to say the least. I have spdif-out as default device and I have good sound quality, but if I change any settings via the SB software, there appears to be no change in the audio at all.


----------



## xxToranachxx

Just got home a few mins ago. Im going to reinstall the z software and hopefully that will fix the issue with dts and dolby.


----------



## xxToranachxx

Fixed. Also learned that opening up the SB software will not let me get sound in Diablo 3 lol. Weird...


----------



## MrStick89

Finally picked up a dedicated headphone amp... WOW







 My Z amp cannot power my DT990 250ohm. I seriously cannot believe my ears, these things really woke up.









These things are ROCKING now can't get this smile off my face.
Picked up this headphone amp local for $120.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnmityNZ*
> 
> I have just tried following the guide, my soundblaster Z is running toslink into my sony amy, but when i follow the steps to right click on the speaker icon, go to playback devices, select my device...i can only configure speakers for "speakers" , however if I set that as default device, i get no sound whatsoever. I have to select SPDIF-out - but this has no option to "configure speakers".
> 
> I am a little confused to say the least. I have spdif-out as default device and I have good sound quality, but if I change any settings via the SB software, there appears to be no change in the audio at all.


SPDIF *only* works for stereo, but what you do for 5.1 speakers via toslink is set speakers as default device and open the creative control panel and enable dolby or DTS (your choice, depending on receiver too), you don't set the SPDIF as default device.

the card works as that it uses the speaker outputs, and will also downmix to the toslink output with whatever you have enabled, if you have neither dolby or DTS enabled the toslink output just behaves as a separate audio device you can use for whatever.


----------



## EnmityNZ

Thanks man, thats sorted the issue right there







Really appreciate it bro.

Cheers.


----------



## Sempre

Planning on getting a SB Z mainly for gaming and movies, but i've got 2 questions regarding headphone surround sound

1. If the source of of the video is DD 5.1 or DTS etc, does the SB Z convert it to headphone surround?
or does it only work with dolby heaphone certified cards ie: (xonar dg)?

2. If i use an external amp to power my cans, does the amp remove the surround sound which is coming from the card and in the end makes me hear only stereo?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> what tool you mean?


Sorry man I skipped past your question.

When you install the z drivers it installs a tool called speaker setup. It allows you to setup polarity, distance and position of the speakers in relation to the listener. A crude room correction software I'd you will.

It has been reported to screw around with speakers and change which play etc. So Its recommended to not install this tool at all as it seems to bury itself into the reg regardless If you use it or not and wreak havoc on the setup at boot up when the control panel loads... Stupid bug.

The xonars had the same problem sometimes with their speaker setup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Planning on getting a SB Z mainly for gaming and movies, but i've got 2 questions regarding headphone surround sound
> 
> 1. If the source of of the video is DD 5.1 or DTS etc, does the SB Z convert it to headphone surround?
> or does it only work with dolby heaphone certified cards ie: (xonar dg)?
> 
> 2. If i use an external amp to power my cans, does the amp remove the surround sound which is coming from the card and in the end makes me hear only stereo?


1. Your video player would have to decode the DTS or Dolby and sent the PCM stream to the z to turn into virtual surround via sbx. The card does not natively decode these itself.

Dolby headphones is just another technology for virtual surround, it has nothing to do with Dolby digital or DTS encoding.

2. No an amp only provides more power, the audio signal won't be changed in any other way(some amps color sound but that's a different story). The audio at this point is already analogue, the down mixed stereo signal can't be altered an a way that mixes it back to regular stereo.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> 1. Your video player would have to decode the DTS or Dolby and sent the PCM stream to the z to turn into virtual surround via sbx. The card does not natively decode these itself.
> 
> Dolby headphones is just another technology for virtual surround, it has nothing to do with Dolby digital or DTS encoding.
> 
> 2. No an amp only provides more power, the audio signal won't be changed in any other way(some amps color sound but that's a different story). The audio at this point is already analogue, the down mixed stereo signal can't be altered an a way that mixes it back to regular stereo.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


If i understand correctly, you're saying that dolby headphone and sbx are just different implementations for the same technology (headphone virtual surround). So for example, dolby headphone is not the only one that can decode dd or true-hd, sbx also can do that. Am i correct?

Also when you said that the video player will have to convert it to pcm, can MPC or VLC do that or is there a certain player for this kind of stuff.

Sorry if my questions are basic, im just starting to learn about these stuff and i cant afford to build a home theater so ill have to use my pc for that.


----------



## djinferno806

Yes cmss3d, dh, sbx surround, Razer surround are all different algorithms that do the same thing. Take a 5.1 PCM stream and downmix to virtual surround.

None of these decode any Dolby or DTS signal. Dolby headphones are only dolby named because that's the studio that created the technology.

The 5.1 stream has to be sent in PCM to the z, no encoding can be used.

I know xbmc decodes all DTS and dolby tech even truehd and DTS master. Not sure about vlc or mpc. Sorry I don't use those. But ya the program has to do it in software first.


----------



## Sempre

Ok then, its all clear now.

Thanks for your help


----------



## djinferno806

So I finally sold my zxr and got my audio gd 15.32 and I'm gonna grab an OEM z soon but I just wanted to see how many of you are using the z to an external DAC via optical.

What are your findings? Issues?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Sorry man I skipped past your question.
> 
> When you install the z drivers it installs a tool called speaker setup. It allows you to setup polarity, distance and position of the speakers in relation to the listener. A crude room correction software I'd you will.


oooohhh completely forgot about that, could very well be the cause of the [email protected] drift too, I'll do some messing about and see what results...


----------



## SaLX

I can't remember being given the option to untick the speaker setup when I installed the drivers.....Must've missed it in my haste. I'm just using optical out > DAC > HP's and everything sounds good.


----------



## xxToranachxx

So after playing around with settings for a couple of days I have found a few things. 1. When I set the output to "speakers" I get no sound at all but when I hit test I can tell its trying to test out all of the speakers(5.1). When I set it to Spdif out it gets sound but it is only 2-channel(L/R) in either 48hz or 96hz(which my receiver has no problem with) and from there the receiver makes it 5.1 surround but the rear speakers are pretty quiet. 2. Whenever I enable Dolby or DTS in the SBZ software I get no sound in games. I only get sound with windows media player for some reason. This sucks as I really wanted defined surround sound from my system without having to crank the volume up. 3. Any equalizer software that I try to use including WMP equalizer and the eq found in the SBZ software seems to have no effect on sound whatsoever. I am thinking I may have to buy an EQ to hook up to the receiver to adjust settings. I think it is because I am using the spdif out in stereo. 4. I use usb headphones (Logitech g35 7.1, they were cheap lol) for games and when I plug them in I have to go and manually set the g35 as the default device and default connection device every time I want to use them whereas before I hooked up the receiver and just used a set of Logitech x-530 speakers it would auto detect and set everything up for me. When I plug them in windows detects them but will not play through them until I set them as default. 5. I have a set of Bose noise cancelling headphones for music and they are great(got them for free or I wouldn't own anything with the bose name on it... Too much $$$ for me) but they have a 3.5mm jack with an adaptor for the receiver. They work perfectly when plugged in. I wish they were 5.1 but they are just 2 channel stereo cans. 6. The sub doesn't work properly, it will work perfectly for around a minute then it will just act like when you put a plug to the metal of a connector but not plug it in with a consistant whine/bass outputting and I have to turn it off. I don't know if its a problem with the sound card, sub, or the cable. I have inspected the cable (just a gold plated monster coax cable) and made sure that it is connected securely. I am off tomorrow so I will look at it some more tonight and tomorrow.

This kind of setup is new to me so I may be doing something wrong here in the connections but I think I have everything set up properly. I can only seem to use the spdif out on the card to the receiver. I wonder still if there is any way to get this to work using the "speakers" option in the windows playback list but it isn't working as of yet. The receiver works pretty well to convert 2 channel audio into 5.1 but it just isn't the same. The Logitech x-530 worked perfectly with surround but isn't anywhere near the quality of the new setup I am using now but the surround was much more defined especially at lower volumes. It's frustrating when you spend a lot of time and effort and some money on a new sound card with optical out on it to get a kind of lackluster performance. I mean, it sounds great but to really get the rear speakers going you have to turn the volume up pretty loud. Granted the rear speakers a lot further away now than when I had the Logitech setup but they are also bigger and louder. I also wonder if this would work better if I had any HDMI ports on the receiver but would the sound card even matter if I had HDMI going from the video card to the receiver? I don't have those ports though so it really doesn't matter at this point. Maybe some time in the future I will replace the Denon 1705 for a newer model with HDMI but for now its not in the cards for me. Also I wanted to thank those that helped me so much with this especially Djinferno. Thanks bud I really appreciate it.

Current setup:
Sound Blaster Z
Denon 1705 receiver
Polk audio speakers- Rm-101 for the front and rear channels, Rm-202 center and im not sure the model number on the sub...
Logitech G35 7.1 headset (games)
Bose quiet comfort 2 headset (music)
The rest of my PC is in my sig.


----------



## Goatbert

My dolby digital live cuts out after about an hour of playing a game. If I turn off DDL, then turn it back on, my audio comes back right away. Are there third party drivers or something I could try since it seems Creative has abandoned driver updates for these things? If not I might just switch back to the Xonar U3 it replaced. This is the Sound Blaster Z on Windows 7 64-bit, i7-3770k, Z77 chipset.


----------



## djinferno806

Lol not sure where you got the idea that they abandoned driver updates. Given its been a few months, the drivers for this thing are mostly solid. Didn't they just release new updates a few days ago.

Most issues seem to be with 8.1 which they said will come out this month.

And no there are no custom drivers, only pre eq'd drivers from pax. But they are far from custom like the x-fi ones were.

@ Toranach

Most of the issues you describe sound like a redonkulously bad driver install. I would uninstall wipe with sweeper in safe mode and reinstall.

You never said if your receiver supports decoding of Dolby or DTS signals. Some older ones may not. They may only take in LPCM streams.

Also any time there is USB or HDMI being used for audio you bypass your z sound card. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> oooohhh completely forgot about that, could very well be the cause of the [email protected] drift too, I'll do some messing about and see what results...


ok well did a re-install, this time without the "extras" and speaker setup tool, still seems to have the same [email protected] problem though but I haven't experienced any other issues yet...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxToranachxx*
> 
> -snip-


well, USB headphones will BYPASS everything, so don't use them if you actually want to use the card, now for toslink you set speakers as default device, go to creative panel and enable dolby or DTS, that should work for 5.1 over toslink and you don't set the SPDIF-Out to be used by anything as when dolby or DTS is enabled this gets set to forward-only mode, and bitrate/format, you might have to just use [email protected], especially for windows 8.1 as Ive found [email protected] causes drifting and dropping.


----------



## xxToranachxx

Ahhhhhh.... Home for a day off at last!!!!! Djin. I will wipe the drivers off now and try to reinstall again. Wish me luck lol.


----------



## xxToranachxx

Reinstall went well. Everything seems to be working now. Thank all of you guys for helping me with this one. I feel like such a noob, I really am when it comes to audio lol. I have always either used computer speakers(and thought they were really good) or my old Aiwa desktop 5.1 unit from like 1997. This setup is awesome. I still cant believe I got the full speaker setup and receiver along with some Bose comfortquiet 2 headphones all for free... I would still be using the Logitech x-530 setup with the old X-fi card and telling everyone how awesome I though they were. They are good for sure and small but this is so much better. I will pass along the knowledge I have gained from you guys as best as I can. Thanks again everyone! T


----------



## titusrsoooooo1337

Alright, put in my new Z a few hours ago. I am having zero luck getting any form of surround sound to work on my PDP Afterglow 5.1 headset. I've done every combination of devices and settings between the SB control panel and the Windows sound control panel. This headset uses a 5.1 tower that connects via a toslink cable, and has onboard DD signal processing. No matter which surround feature I try to use (SBX, DD, or DTS) the sound always comes out in stereo. When I follow Creative's guide on retaining surround sound when using an optical cable on a headphone mixer(headset default communication device, speakers default device), I get no sound whatsoever. Is there something I'm totally missing?

This is how Creative says it should be set up:


----------



## Axaion

Wireless 5.1 headset, i assume its USB wireless which will bypass the sound card on top of being .. *BLARRRRGHHHGHG 5.1 BLARRRGH*


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titusrsoooooo1337*
> 
> Alright, put in my new Z a few hours ago. I am having zero luck getting any form of surround sound to work on my PDP Afterglow 5.1 headset. I've done every combination of devices and settings between the SB control panel and the Windows sound control panel. This headset uses a 5.1 tower that connects via a toslink cable, and has onboard DD signal processing. No matter which surround feature I try to use (SBX, DD, or DTS) the sound always comes out in stereo. When I follow Creative's guide on retaining surround sound when using an optical cable on a headphone mixer(headset default communication device, speakers default device), I get no sound whatsoever. Is there something I'm totally missing?


well you should set it up like it were a 5.1 receiver, so don't use the SPDIF-Out device, (have it plugged in of course) speakers as the default device, have dolby or DTS enabled (this will set the SPDIF to forward-only and upstream the sound), that should at least give you sound on the headset, I think depending on how the DAC in the headset tower works you may need to have the audio device disabled or unplugged (if it has an external power source) or this could be locking it in stereo instead of dolby/DTS.


----------



## DarkSamus

Motherboard audio died so I went out and bought a Sound Blaster Z.
Not regretting my purchase one tiny bit.
Fantastic card after only ever using on-board audio until now.


----------



## titusrsoooooo1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> well you should set it up like it were a 5.1 receiver, so don't use the SPDIF-Out device, (have it plugged in of course) speakers as the default device, have dolby or DTS enabled (this will set the SPDIF to forward-only and upstream the sound), that should at least give you sound on the headset, I think depending on how the DAC in the headset tower works you may need to have the audio device disabled or unplugged (if it has an external power source) or this could be locking it in stereo instead of dolby/DTS.


Like this?


If that's what you're talking about, I'm still getting no sound. If I set both defaults to the headset in the Windows sound panel, I get sound. However, nothing done in the Creative control panel alters the sound, as if it's not even connected to the headset.

Here's a link to the headset in case it helps
http://www.pdp.com/Afterglow-Dolby-Surround-Wireless-Headset/dp/B00F9RGFEY


----------



## sinnedone

titusrsoooooo1337

Just to make sure. The only cables you have connected to your base are, power and optical correct?

You have plugged the optical into the output spdif not input on the card?

Windows control panel is set up for 5.1 surround with the sound blaster z being your default playback device?

I think if you plug in any usb you are skippiong the soundcard entirely and using it as a usb headset.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titusrsoooooo1337*
> 
> Like this?
> 
> 
> If that's what you're talking about, I'm still getting no sound. If I set both defaults to the headset in the Windows sound panel, I get sound. However, nothing done in the Creative control panel alters the sound, as if it's not even connected to the headset.
> 
> Here's a link to the headset in case it helps
> http://www.pdp.com/Afterglow-Dolby-Surround-Wireless-Headset/dp/B00F9RGFEY


yea if you set the headset itself as the default device, sound will go through but nothing in the panel alters it as its a completely separate device to the card, bypassing everything, but if you get no sound from the toslink at all then there must be something up with the headset tower, does it have an external power source you can use and unplug the usb cable completely? a usb charger for a smartphone should work, cause I think when you plug the usb to a computer the tower switches to it instead of the toslink...

of course make sure there's light coming out the end of the toslink cable.


----------



## titusrsoooooo1337

Now have it plugged in with a phone charger hub and the USB cable, both panels set to 5.1 speakers, speakers set to default device, dolby digital enabled, tower hooked to optical out, tower's dolby digital and digital audio indicator lights both illuminated.

Still no sound.


----------



## sinnedone

The usb cable goes from the base to a phone charger correct? not the pc usb ports at all correct?

Did you change any properties in windows sound panel for the optical out? Make sure Dolby is ticked and possibly try disabling dts to see if that helps. I believe its 48khz.

Anyone know why sometimes its takes the control panel like a minute to pop up when selected? I have installed the latest sbz switcher as well.


----------



## titusrsoooooo1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> The usb cable goes from the base to a phone charger correct? not the pc usb ports at all correct?
> 
> Did you change any properties in windows sound panel for the optical out? Make sure Dolby is ticked and possibly try disabling dts to see if that helps. I believe its 48khz.


Yes-sir, plugged into a wall outlet. Just uninstalled and reinstalled all of the drivers and software with no luck.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titusrsoooooo1337*
> 
> Yes-sir, plugged into a wall outlet. Just uninstalled and reinstalled all of the drivers and software with no luck.


I am noticing there are 2 usb type plugs in the back of the receiver/base.

The smaller mini USB labelled power should be the one plugged into the wall. Not the white one labelled USB.

Also it seems the headset itself has a mode button, have you tried playing with that to see if one them is the one that accepts a dolby signal. Otherwise you would just get either no sound or a garbled sound. If the headset mode button is for colour, then try the button thats on the base?

The optical out on the Z is the grey one closest to the analogue jacks, not the outer most one. I know other users have suggested this but its better to be safe and check again.

Also this taken from the Z users guide PDF;
Quote:


> *Problems with Digital Audio Devices
> Popping noises are heard during playback.
> The DMA feature may not be enabled for your computer's drives.
> To solve this problem:
> 
> For Windows 7:
> 1. Click Start > Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Device Manager.
> If the User Account Control dialog box appears, click the Continue button.
> 2. Double-click the IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers icon.
> 3. For each ATA Channel in the list, right-click and select Properties.
> 4. Click the Advanced Settings tab and select the Enable DMA checkbox.
> 5. Click the OK button.
> 
> For Windows 8:
> 1. At the right toolbar, click Settings > Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Device
> Manager. If the User Aco**** Control dialog box appears, click the Continue button.
> 2. Double-click the IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers icon.
> 3. For each ATA Channel in the list, right-click and select Properties.
> 4. Click the Advanced Settings tab and select the Enable DMA checkbox.
> 5. Click the OK button.
> 
> Problems with Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect
> Cannot enable Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect.
> Before enabling Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect:
> l Stop all audio playback through your selected output device. If not, Dolby Digital Live may not be
> enabled.
> Dolby Digital Live / DTS Connect is not working for my applications and games.
> To solve this problem:
> l Set the Speakers option of your audio device as the default playback device in the settings menu of
> your applications and games, and in the Windows Sound Control Panel.
> *


----------



## titusrsoooooo1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I am noticing there are 2 usb type plugs in the back of the receiver/base.
> 
> The smaller mini USB labelled power should be the one plugged into the wall. Not the white one labelled USB.
> 
> Also it seems the headset itself has a mode button, have you tried playing with that to see if one them is the one that accepts a dolby signal. Otherwise you would just get either no sound or a garbled sound. If the headset mode button is for colour, then try the button thats on the base?
> 
> The optical out on the Z is the grey one closest to the analogue jacks, not the outer most one. I know other users have suggested this but its better to be safe and check again.
> 
> Also this taken from the Z users guide PDF;


Yep. The larger one powers a micro-USB that charges the headset, the smaller "power" one goes to a USB that powers the tower.

I've tried playing with the headphone EQ settings via that button, didn't change anything.

It's plugged to optical out, as that's the only port that makes the dolby digital and digital audio lights on the tower turn on (even though it appears I'm not getting dolby)

Just tried what was in that guide--all of my ATA's have DMA enabled.


----------



## djinferno806

Well if it lights up with the dolby symbol that usually means its getting a Dolby stream.

Strange.


----------



## Paul17041993

so there must be something odd going on in the card, have you tried now disabling dolby/DTS and setting the SPDIF-Out as default device? if sound comes through then then there's either something wrong with the drivers or something up with the decoder in the tower, do we know what formats the decoder supports?


----------



## Ragsters

Has anyone had any issues with drivers or task manager after changing sound card from one pci-e slot to another? Is reinstalling drivers necessary?


----------



## djinferno806

Yes you should uninstall all instances of the card and drivers. When you change slots, it doesn't just relocate, windows assigns a new address and make a it a new card so now you have 2 registered. This can cause problems.


----------



## titusrsoooooo1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> so there must be something odd going on in the card, have you tried now disabling dolby/DTS and setting the SPDIF-Out as default device? if sound comes through then then there's either something wrong with the drivers or something up with the decoder in the tower, do we know what formats the decoder supports?


Still no sound when I do that.


----------



## djinferno806

Is there some other device you can try outputting optical into to test the z? A reciever?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titusrsoooooo1337*
> 
> Still no sound when I do that.


well, ok then, try grabbing a game console or another computer and test with that, or if your onboard has optical try using it, we need to work out if the card isn't sending for whatever reason or if the headset has a strange feature active or is somewhat defective...

you could also try hooking the cable in a loop from the toslink output to input and see if you can record playing music or something (with SPDIF-In of course), if that works then there must be something up with the headset...


----------



## djinferno806

Try leaving speakers as default and then clicking the stereo downmix option in the z panel. Do this in headphone mode and stereo mode to test.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Yes you should uninstall all instances of the card and drivers. When you change slots, it doesn't just relocate, windows assigns a new address and make a it a new card so now you have 2 registered. This can cause problems.


Thanks for your response! Any suggestions on the best way to uninstall all drivers?


----------



## garikfox

By doing a fresh clean install of Windows


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> By doing a fresh clean install of Windows


That's actually what I'm afraid of. Last time I switched slots on my old Titanium Fatality, reinstalling Windows was the only way I was able to get task manager to stop telling me there were 2 cards installed.


----------



## djinferno806

You shouldn't need to uninstall windows. I got rid of my 2 cards detected by completely uninstalling drivers, remove card, driver sweeper and registry cleaner. Then reinstall card in slot and drivers.


----------



## titusrsoooooo1337

Okay, I tried tinkering again and still no results. Anyone want to try Teamviewing my desktop and checking to see if my settings are actually right? I feel like I'm totally missing something that I shouldn't :\

If we still can't net any results, the next step will be to contact both PDP and Creative to see what they have to say.


----------



## Bghead8che

Does anyone know what the latest driver version is for the ZxR driver? I show 2.04.13.

Also, to install the latest drivers do you recommend just running the .exe file or should I completely uninstall the old drivers first?

Thanks!

-Brian


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bghead8che*
> 
> Does anyone know what the latest driver version is for the ZxR driver? I show 2.04.13.
> 
> Also, to install the latest drivers do you recommend just running the .exe file or should I completely uninstall the old drivers first?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Brian


best that I can tell you are running the latest driver.
as for driver installs, I always remove drivers using windows add remove programs
before updating a driver.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> You shouldn't need to uninstall windows. I got rid of my 2 cards detected by completely uninstalling drivers, remove card, driver sweeper and *registry cleaner*. Then reinstall card in slot and drivers.


yeap, that's all you need to clean extra hardware recordings, if you wanted you can clean it out yourself, theres usually only a few keys and folders you need to modify, used to do this a lot on VM's and their multitude of network adapters...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titusrsoooooo1337*
> 
> Okay, I tried tinkering again and still no results. Anyone want to try Teamviewing my desktop and checking to see if my settings are actually right? I feel like I'm totally missing something that I shouldn't :\
> 
> If we still can't net any results, the next step will be to contact both PDP and Creative to see what they have to say.


ok so are you able to test with other hardware? either way you should be able to get something out of the headset from the toslink, even if it were just a buzz or crackle...


----------



## titusrsoooooo1337

Little update: I learned that disabling dolby digital live in the Creative control panel actually makes the dolby digital light on the headset tower turn off, so it's definitely getting some form of signal from it.

I don't have any other devices that use optical :\


----------



## reddie007

hey everyone

I just bought SB Zx yesterday, its my first sound card after a very long time. Few years ago, I had another SB card where I could do the following:

when using mic, I could add custom effects like concert hall, bathroom or similar and have the sound directed with that effect directly from the speakers, so when my children were singing into the mic, it was possible to hear their voice from the speakers enriched with that effect.

Is there something like that on SB Xz.

sorry, I am complete noob in this beautiful audio world


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reddie007*
> 
> hey everyone
> 
> I just bought SB Zx yesterday, its my first sound card after a very long time. Few years ago, I had another SB card where I could do the following:
> 
> when using mic, I could add custom effects like concert hall, bathroom or similar and have the sound directed with that effect directly from the speakers, so when my children were singing into the mic, it was possible to hear their voice from the speakers enriched with that effect.
> 
> Is there something like that on SB Xz.
> 
> sorry, I am complete noob in this beautiful audio world


Sometimes it's best to just read the manual








Page 31

Nutshell answer to your question:
Yes, CrystalVoice FX.
And then check the box for "listen to this device"/"monitoring"/whatever from either the Creative control panel (Mixer tab?) or windows sound settings for the mic.


----------



## reddie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Sometimes it's best to just read the manual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 31
> 
> Nutshell answer to your question:
> Yes, CrystalVoice FX.
> And then check the box for "listen to this device"/"monitoring"/whatever from either the Creative control panel (Mixer tab?) or windows sound settings for the mic.


cool, thank you a lot... promise will read the manual


----------



## titusrsoooooo1337

Alright, well my speakers have a desk-mounted volume dial. If I plug my headset directly into the headphone port on it with a double sided 3.5 jack, I get perfect sound through them. I also learned that the USB on the tower is used exclusively for the microphone, which is why I get mono whenever I use the headset as a default device. Since PDP's own instructions are to keep the headset disabled as a playback device, I really don't know where to go with this card. I've already uninstalled and reinstalled everything twice.

EDIT: I'm an absolute idiot. There's a dial on the headset that allows you to put more sound towards games and more towards programs like teamspeak. For some reason, having it all the way up towards games in the proper setup caused it to play no sound. All is working now, and the sound quality is phenomenal. Thank you all for the help, even though it was something this damn simple







.


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone knows what the new driver which will be released in a few days will feature?


----------



## watsaname

Most people are just thinking it will be bug fixes and stability updates. I am hoping for something with a little more "meat".


----------



## djinferno806

Ya I am not quite sure where all this hype came from about new features in the drivers. I know 8.1 needs a driver asap and a few bug fixes here and there but not sure what else they'd add.

If they do release more features then hey that's awesome.


----------



## Kronvict

Would really be nice if they added Stereo Surround with the new driver. One can dream.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titusrsoooooo1337*
> 
> EDIT: I'm an absolute idiot. There's a dial on the headset that allows you to put more sound towards games and more towards programs like teamspeak. For some reason, having it all the way up towards games in the proper setup caused it to play no sound. All is working now, and the sound quality is phenomenal. Thank you all for the help, even though it was something this damn simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


knew it had to be something with the headset...


----------



## hajabooja

Just got my Sound Blaster Z the other day. Sounds great, a pretty big improvement over my X-Fi. Just a couple of questions you guys might be able to answer for me. What's the best settings in terms of the SBX Studio for gaming? I've found the correct settings for the surround, but does anyone use the crystalizer or Bass adjustments while gaming? Also, I'm currently using the beam-forming MIC and it seems to be doing pretty well. However, I recently broke my Zalman MIC (damn office chairs) and I don't have anything to compare it to. Are there better clip-on solutions compared to the beam-forming MIC?

Thanks


----------



## SaLX

Glad you're enjoying your SBZ haja. The default 67% is pretty much on the money for me, but on some games I crank it up to 100%. Your mileage may vary. The Crystalizer is meant to smooth out compressed audio, and some games compress more than others. Again, there's no hard and fast rule here.. so basically experiment. I never use it btw in games.

I don't know anything about clip-ons I'm afraid.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> Glad you're enjoying your SBZ haja. The default 67% is pretty much on the money for me, but on some games I crank it up to 100%. Your mileage may vary. The Crystalizer is meant to smooth out compressed audio, and some games compress more than others. Again, there's no hard and fast rule here.. so basically experiment. I never use it btw in games.
> 
> I don't know anything about clip-ons I'm afraid.


Yup same here...using the SBX Surround since I game on my headphones. Default 67% works nicely for me.







No other effects going other than a EQ on my headphones.


----------



## Paul17041993

I generally only listen to FLAC files, some MP3-320s I pushed both surround and crystallizer to 50% because the default values were too rich, this is with good 5.1 speakers though, the beamforming mic is pretty good though provided you enable all the processing to make it more clear and without background noise, does get very wet with too much noise though so a clip-on could be much better if you have a lot of background noise or music.


----------



## Gualichu04

I hope the Asus RIV black is better than this card I want to take it to the Range and shoot at it. Still turns off my channels in 5.1, switches them to w/e and cuts out with even latest pax via Fiber optic. Tried rma no reply from Creative.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> I hope the Asus RIV black is better than this card I want to take it to the Range and shoot at it. Still turns off my channels in 5.1, switches them to w/e and cuts out with even latest pax via Fiber optic. Tried rma no reply from Creative.


I don't have that issue with my optical out to my reciever.

Have you cleaned your drivers up or reinstalled OS?

90% of problems in this thread are always attributed to borked driver installs and messy windows OS.

What are your settings?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> I hope the Asus RIV black is better than this card I want to take it to the Range and shoot at it. Still turns off my channels in 5.1, switches them to w/e and cuts out with even latest pax via Fiber optic. Tried rma no reply from Creative.


what OS and format settings? win8.1 and [email protected] causes constant drift and drop unless you run openAL to set the drivers, waiting for the driver fix that's supposed to come mid this month.


----------



## AlanK

I have just a fresh win 7 64 bit install and downloaded and installed the ZX software/driver bundle.

Problem is getting 5.1 digital signal to amp out the spdif. Finally found I had to click on one of the digital options under Cinematic in the Pro Studio software, but despite the appropriate indicators on the amp lighting up when I do a speaker test I dont get any sound out the rear - i.e. its a like a quieter signal out left and right fronts.

Possible same for center tho easier to work on rears since one is right next to the PC.

Any idea? Tried removing and reinstalling SBZ drivers etc several times but no joy


----------



## BigBeard86

hey guys I need some help. I always found sound settings to be very confusing.
I have a sound blaster Z. I have a 5.1 speaker system and also beyerdynamic 990 premium headphones.

Now, for my speaker system, when listening to music, if I don't turn on sbx in SB control panel and check "surround" in that tab, I don't get sound out of my rear speakers because, of course, music is in stereo. Would this be the optimal setting for music and games for a speaker configuration?

Next, for my headphones...I also have sbx enabled and windows set to 5.1. I cannot decide what is the correct setting for listening to music - is it sbx with surround check or unchecked. With surround under sbx off, the vocalssound recessed, and with it on, they sound more distinct.

Using headphones in games, such as bf4, I have in game settings set to surround. in SBX, with surround unchecked in SBX tab, the positional audio sounds very good, however, with it on, the game sounds less lively.

Can anyone help me to better understand how to properly work this stuff?


----------



## Gualichu04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I don't have that issue with my optical out to my reciever.
> 
> Have you cleaned your drivers up or reinstalled OS?
> 
> 90% of problems in this thread are always attributed to borked driver installs and messy windows OS.
> 
> What are your settings?


i have toshink at 48hz 24bit 5.1 channel, surround at 90% crystalizer at 60 % using dts. How does one cleanup sound drivers. Once I get new computer parts to build the next one i am reinstalling windows * anyways.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBeard86*
> 
> hey guys I need some help. I always found sound settings to be very confusing.
> I have a sound blaster Z. I have a 5.1 speaker system and also beyerdynamic 990 premium headphones.
> 
> Now, for my speaker system, when listening to music, if I don't turn on sbx in SB control panel and check "surround" in that tab, I don't get sound out of my rear speakers because, of course, music is in stereo. Would this be the optimal setting for music and games for a speaker configuration?
> 
> Next, for my headphones...I also have sbx enabled and windows set to 5.1. I cannot decide what is the correct setting for listening to music - is it sbx with surround check or unchecked. With surround under sbx off, the vocalssound recessed, and with it on, they sound more distinct.
> 
> Using headphones in games, such as bf4, I have in game settings set to surround. in SBX, with surround unchecked in SBX tab, the positional audio sounds very good, however, with it on, the game sounds less lively.
> 
> Can anyone help me to better understand how to properly work this stuff?


Firstly, for music listening out of speakers and headphones, sbx surround on or off is totally a choice that is up to you. There is no wrong or right since its subjective to what you like. I will say that "audiophiles" or purists will not use a form of surround upmixing for music and will leave surround unchecked. However once again, its totally up to you and what you like.

For gaming, if you want virtual surround then you need to check it in the sbz control panel. Even if you check surround in the games, without sbx surround checked in the sbz control panel, you will only get a regular stereo signal(with surround channels merged into the left and right) out of your headphones. There is no positional audio with sbx unchecked.

I am not sure why with sbx surround on, you find it less lively? Not quite sure what that means. SBX surround has a minimal impact on the EQ curve if any. The in game settings should be Home Cinema and Surround.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> i have toshink at 48hz 24bit 5.1 channel, surround at 90% crystalizer at 60 % using dts. How does one cleanup sound drivers. Once I get new computer parts to build the next one i am reinstalling windows * anyways.


The same way you clean up any bad driver install. Uninstall the drivers, use driver sweeper in windows safe mode to remove all bits of the drivers, then use something like CCleaner for good measure for registry cleaning.

You have sound blaster speaker selected as the primary sound device in windows right? Not SPDIF? What are you using optical out to?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> i have toshink at 48hz 24bit 5.1 channel, surround at 90% crystalizer at 60 % using dts. How does one cleanup sound drivers. Once I get new computer parts to build the next one i am reinstalling windows * anyways.


surround at 90% can cause messyness in some cases, and if you don't want any volume compression be sure to set your speakers in the panel (not windows) to full-range.


----------



## Gualichu04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Firstly, for music listening out of speakers and headphones, sbx surround on or off is totally a choice that is up to you. There is no wrong or right since its subjective to what you like. I will say that "audiophiles" or purists will not use a form of surround upmixing for music and will leave surround unchecked. However once again, its totally up to you and what you like.
> 
> For gaming, if you want virtual surround then you need to check it in the sbz control panel. Even if you check surround in the games, without sbx surround checked in the sbz control panel, you will only get a regular stereo signal(with surround channels merged into the left and right) out of your headphones. There is no positional audio with sbx unchecked.
> 
> I am not sure why with sbx surround on, you find it less lively? Not quite sure what that means. SBX surround has a minimal impact on the EQ curve if any. The in game settings should be Home Cinema and Surround.
> The same way you clean up any bad driver install. Uninstall the drivers, use driver sweeper in windows safe mode to remove all bits of the drivers, then use something like CCleaner for good measure for registry cleaning.
> 
> You have sound blaster speaker selected as the primary sound device in windows right? Not SPDIF? What are you using optical out to?


I am using sbz for main audio device.It goes to my Onkyo TX-NR616 receiver. nothing wrong with it with latest firmware it is amazing. I do use full range in the sbz control panel. Link for driver sweeper please i get directed to the display adapter remover only.


----------



## AlanK

After more intall/uninstall/fettle I am in the situation that when I do the 5.1 test the sound comes out the PC connected speakers rather than the connected amp. Occasionaly it also says Digital (DTS etc) are not supported (but these need to be enabled to get 5.1 signal to Amp)


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlanK*
> 
> After more intall/uninstall/fettle I am in the situation that when I do the 5.1 test the sound comes out the PC connected speakers rather than the connected amp. Occasionaly it also says Digital (DTS etc) are not supported (but these need to be enabled to get 5.1 signal to Amp)


sound will come out the speaker jacks regardless (unless in headphones mode), you got your dolby/dts on the correct settings for the receiver? I think most support [email protected] but you should check to be sure and uncheck ones that it doesn't support in the settings for the SPDIF-Out under windows playback devices.


----------



## AlanK

I tried a few different options but only got 48 ticked under spdif as thats default after fresh install. No difference.


----------



## djinferno806

Dolby live only supports 16/48 max and DTS connect supports 24/48 max.

So setting it higher(in both speaker or spdif devices) may result in either

A) your receiver can't decode it or your sbz can't encode it properly. Not sure which of these, more testing is needed.

B) the sbz will just downmix to DTS or DD specs anyways when it sends the bitstream.

So set your spdif and speaker device to 16/48 and see if that helps.

Update: did some more testing.

As it turns out, when in DD or DTS encoding mode, the frequency and bitrate in windows don't matter. The
Encoder specifies its own max rates and frequencies. So as long as your receiver supports DTS or DD, it should send the signal fine.

The frequency and rate on windows only matters in stereo regular mode. Meaning without encoding on.

What also matters is whether you set headphone or 5.1 speaker mode. To get all 5 channels you need to set 5.1 speaker mode in the sbz panel.

Also there is quite a bit of delay for both encoding methods. I estimate roughly 100ms of delay which is bad for gaming and very unimmersive. Effectively making the z terrible for 5.1 gaming through optical to speakers.


----------



## AlanK

Ill try that shortly. It is normal that without one of these selected the output is only stereo (the 5.1 indicator doesnt light up)


----------



## djinferno806

Of course its normal. Optical can only carry 2 channels of audio uncompressed as PCM.

Make sure your reciever can in fact decode DTS and Dolby digital.

What receiver is it?


----------



## AlanK

OK - Was just about to say it made not difference.

The Amp is a Marantz SR7300 and the supports DTS (the DTS light is actually lit up). SBZ is set to speakers and 5.1 and the front indicated on the amp shows each speaker being active as soon as I switch to DTS or Live. But the test sound from the SBZ control panel continues just to play out the left and right speakers.

I have noticed the delay you mention as when both amp and PC speakers are on you get a weird echo effect. Wondered how that would translate to games.

Tempted to buy an HDMI capable amp tho could do without the hastle if this would just work for the occasional games I would play through the TV/Surround sound instead of the PC and headphones and of course for watching movies.


----------



## djinferno806

Instead of using that sbz control panel test video ,use a 5.1 test file.

http://www.lynnepublishing.com/surround/www_lynnemusic_com_surround_test.wma

http://www.jensign.com/bdp95/7dot1voiced/7dot1voiced.zip

Have you actually tried games and movies yet to see?


----------



## AlanK

At work now so will try that when home. No games installed as new build and waiting for another SSD / didnt think much point if the control panel didnt work.


----------



## djinferno806

Your giving Creative way too much credit.

A piece of advice. Next time you have an issue use more than one source file/program please. Always always always narrow down your issue by process of elimination. Otherwise its difficult and frustrating for those helping you to figure out your problem.

One last thing, on a lot of avr's, you can take a 5.1 signal and downmix it into stereo. Are you sure your receiver isn't doing that? Have you read your manual or checked different modes of playback.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Can anyone summarize the consensus in this thread about the Z vs ZXR? I've read in some other places that it might be better to go for the Z with a <$100 amp? I read that the ACM degrades the quality and I don't do any kind of studio recording so the ZXR daughter card won't come into use.

So that leaves the higher SNR & better DAC to be the sole reasons that I'm paying $100 more. Did I miss anything?

I'm going to be using it with an AKG Q701 for high level competitive FPS gaming.


----------



## djinferno806

The q701,from my understanding does scale up with higher quality DACs and stronger amps. A lot of people say it can be power hungry.

With that said. If you have cash to burn and dont want an external amp to use with consoles or anything else, get the zxr. All in one solution.

If you'd like to bring a DAC and amp over to use with consoles one day, buy the z OEM and an external DAC/amp and feed it optically from the z. That's my setup.

Even the Z by itself at first should be fine with the q701s. Then upgrade externally down the road.

I made the mistake of buying the ZXR and the ACM and daughtetboard sat unused . $280 with tax was a little too much for that.

But its up to you.

Is the zxr worth the extra $150 price tag over the z? Depends on how serious about sound quality you are and how much much music you listen to.

For straight gaming, the z is more than enough. You can always add an amp to the z if you want more power down the road.


----------



## Axaion

Id just get the regular Z with an amp or maybe even a DAC if you think its not great sounding.

Or unless you dont even want the Creative software, just get an amp and dac and skip the soundcard entirely. (wish i did this.)


----------



## AlanK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Your giving Creative way too much credit.
> 
> A piece of advice. Next time you have an issue use more than one source file/program please. Always always always narrow down your issue by process of elimination. Otherwise its difficult and frustrating for those helping you to figure out your problem.
> 
> One last thing, on a lot of avr's, you can take a 5.1 signal and downmix it into stereo. Are you sure your receiver isn't doing that? Have you read your manual or checked different modes of playback.


I would have thought it was only fair to expect the control software for the hardware you are trying to get to work to be the most trusted source without introducing the dangers of other conflicts or misconfigurations in other applications to add to the eqaution. e.g. Spotify will only play sound out whatever device was set as default Audio when I open the app. If I change it when it is open it wont play anything.

Anyway - no difference with the sound files linked to, just mixes out left and right stereo speakers.

As for the amp - it is set to exactly the same settings it has when any of the other DTS signals (PS3 & XBMC media PC), displays the same icons on the front screen but for my PC and soundcard connection fails miserably to separate the channels which is why I believe it must be the signal going to the amp.

Now just to add to my woes after playing the sound file with Speakers selected as default (which played through both PC and HIFi for fronts but only Hifi for rears & center) test sounds - when I changed to SPDIF as default audio only the SBZ control pannel will play any sound and all other apps just come up with various error messages about a problem with my sound card


----------



## AlanK

Actually Firefox (youtube) can play sound aswell as PC sounds (window popups etc) but no other apps.


----------



## AlanK

Ok - Found that it is when DTS or Digital Live is enabled in the Sound SBZ control panel (under Cineamatic) AND spdif is set as default that stops everything else from working. Only works if none of the digital settings are selected but in which case its just stereo anyway.

If SPDIF is set as default AND any of the digital settings are enabled nothing works (which the text alludes to at the bottom of the SBZ pannel)

So need to keep Speakers set as default which is fine as can mute either option depending on use but still only getting a mixed stereo signal from the PC to the amp despite it appearing as 5.1 DTS on the amp.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlanK*
> 
> Ok - Found that it is when DTS or Digital Live is enabled in the Sound SBZ control panel (under Cineamatic) AND spdif is set as default that stops everything else from working. Only works if none of the digital settings are selected but in which case its just stereo anyway.
> 
> If SPDIF is set as default AND any of the digital settings are enabled nothing works (which the text alludes to at the bottom of the SBZ pannel)
> 
> So need to keep Speakers set as default which is fine as can mute either option depending on use but still only getting a mixed stereo signal from the PC to the amp despite it appearing as 5.1 DTS on the amp.


Paul and I explained this already either in the last page and a few posts back that spdif is only for DTS and DD live being used by the sbz.

I even mentioned make sure you have speaker device as your default. Not spdif.

The sbz sends a signal through optical the second you select stereo downmix under one of the tabs. There is even a warning under cinematic tab explaining this and what spdif is used for solely.

One last time, can you check to make sure you have 5.1 enabled in BOTH the windows control panel AND sbz panel.

Use my guide on the first page of this thread in order to help you set it up.

Also make sure sbx surround is off when you are doing these things just to eliminate that from any possible issues.


----------



## AlanK

Sorry - the trialing of different default audio devices and general screwing up of config was me trying all manners of combinations I could think of and got myself somewhat confused on that front but back to how it should be i.e.

Windows is set to 5.1
SBX Pro Studio Surround is off (which drops a lot of volume/bass/stage from the stereo incidentally but that may be due to SB control panel being set to 5.1))
Speakers in SB control panel are set to 5.1 Surround, all speakers ticked
Full range is not ticked in either windows or SB control panel
I don't have stereo down mix selected (under Advance tab - its the only option)

Used the guide to help initially but not found anything covering actually 5.1 speaker connection as I guess it normally just works. Used your guide initially as was ensuring the surround setup was correct for headphone use.


----------



## djinferno806

Well then I'm a loss for what it could be. Does your receiver decode DVD DD and DTS fine and you get all channels?

On your remote for your marantz, there is a surround mode button. Cycle through those with DTS signal going to your amp. Sometimes my avr gets stuck on a weird surround mode and I dont know until I check.

You also have to remember that some avrs keep the surround mode in memory separately for each input. So that's why maybe your Xbox and htpc are fine.


----------



## AlanK

It does for the XBMC connected PC so I tried swapping the SPDIFs between inputs just incase there was anything wrong like you say but same thing.

Thinking about chucking the amp and getting HDMI capable one so at least I should be able to get digital 5.1 over that connection from my GTX card.

Was going to try the sound file from the media PC but I can only get a digital signal out of that when using XBMC and playing movies.

Thanks anyway, between this and trying to get rid of screen tearing I'm losing the will to live.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlanK*
> 
> Thinking about chucking the amp and getting HDMI capable one so at least I should be able to get digital 5.1 over that connection from my GTX card.


a note for that though, it would essentially make your soundblaster pointless, though you can get an adapter that injects a digital sound input into a HDMI link anyway, HDMI essentially just uses a COAX link.

what sort of receiver is this? and does your center speaker get a good output? does it have a standard analogue 5.1 input you could use?


----------



## EfemaN

My X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro started bugging out (I wasn't sure if it was software or hardware) so I picked up a Zx (with the mic) a few weeks ago. The Z is sending multiple pops through the speakers upon powering up, and at least one pop immediately before powering down. It might be my imagination, but I also think there's a little bit of buzz once in a while listening to things. I certainly do here a very quiet fizz/pop on certain applications.

It's on the bottom-most PCIe slot. To rule out the board, I started moving it around; it pops on power-up every time on the bottom-most slot, but it doesn't happen on the other slots. However it pops on power-down in each slot. Part of me wants to blame the motherboard, but it's a quality board, and I even pulled my X-Fi back out to test, and it had no popping whatsoever, so I'm inclined to blame the sound card.

I wanted to check in here to see if anyone has input before I send it back. Honestly, the only reason I bother anymore is for an optical in; I use for my PS3, and will continue for at least another year, so it's "necessary". I was going to try ASUS this time around, but unless I missed one, none of their cards have optical in.

EDIT: Fixed a couple mistakes.


----------



## AlanK

Re thr pops. Chech what connection you have the speakers on as i had this when i used the headphone socket (which is amped)


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> My X-Fi Titanium Fatality Pro started bugging out (I wasn't sure if it was software or hardware) so I picked up a Zx (with the mic) a few weeks ago. The Z is sending multiple pops through the speakers upon powering up, and at least one pop immediately before powering down. It might be my imagination, but I also think there's a little bit of buzz once in a while listening to things. I certainly do here a very quiet fizz/pop on certain applications.
> 
> It's on the bottom-most PCIe slot. To rule out the board, I started moving it around; it pops on power-up every time on the bottom-most slot, but it doesn't happen on the other slots. However it pops on power-down in each slot. Part of me wants to blame the motherboard, but it's a quality board, and I even pulled my X-Fi back out to test, and it had no popping whatsoever, so I'm inclined to blame the sound card.
> 
> I wanted to check in here to see if anyone has input before I send it back. Honestly, the only reason I bother anymore is for an optical in; I use for my PS3, and will continue for at least another year, so it's "necessary". I was going to try ASUS this time around, but unless I missed one, none of their cards have optical in.
> 
> EDIT: Fixed a couple mistakes.


yea the card will pop on power state changes (on, off, standby, etc), it doesn't have much along the lines of in-rush protection like a lot of older cards and their classic pre-amps had, but usually its not a big deal unless you have your AMP way too high or it doesn't have any pop filtering/protection of its own, my case its only a very soft thump and nothing exactly noticeable unless you listen for it, but I guess it can vary depending on your mobo and PSU too...


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Has 



 been posted in here already? It makes me wonder if it's worth it to buy the Z or ZXR over the onboard audio that comes with this motherboard. 115dB SNR vs the 116dB of the Z, and a "Differential Amplifier, TI® 5532 Premium Headset Amplifier which supports up to 600 Ohm headphones".

I don't know enough about sound to determine what the difference would be.

Also, can someone who has experience with the Zx or ZXR say whether the beam mic can be set to not pickup my fairly loud mechanical keyboard noise? The mic placement of the Z (on top the monitor) actually seems preferable to trying to find a place for the ACM on my desk somewhere that won't get in my way and can still be aimed to pick up my voice only.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Has
> 
> 
> 
> been posted in here already? It makes me wonder if it's worth it to buy the Z or ZXR over the onboard audio that comes with this motherboard. 115dB SNR vs the 116dB of the Z, and a "Differential Amplifier, TI® 5532 Premium Headset Amplifier which supports up to 600 Ohm headphones".
> 
> I don't know enough about sound to determine what the difference would be.
> 
> Also, can someone who has experience with the Zx or ZXR say whether the beam mic can be set to not pickup my fairly loud mechanical keyboard noise? The mic placement of the Z (on top the monitor) actually seems preferable to trying to find a place for the ACM on my desk somewhere that won't get in my way and can still be aimed to pick up my voice only.


This video has been discussed already in these threads. Its quite a bit of misinformation in a lot of points.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1452181/tek-syndicate-put-up-a-hilariously-misinformed-video-this-week-saying-all-soundcards-are-crap

http://www.overclock.net/t/1455764/logan-is-back-at-it-again

With that said. That mobo audio section isn't bad at all for onboard and most average Joe gamers should be fine with that for gaming headsets. Keep in mind snr is not everything and has turned more into a marketing ploy over the years. In fact a lot of entry audiophile DAC and amps have snrs of 105-110 real world. And it would make the z and the onboard one you referenced sound like crap.

If you have a $200+ pair of quality headphones not headset, you would benefit from a beefier card like the zxr or an external unit. But the fact that the z has a standalone DAC is a huge difference. A codec will never match a dedicated DAC in performance. Whether its in a soundcard or externally.

Also you are paying for the features in the z's processor. Sbx surround will not be present on that onboard. Not sure if it has virtual surround but its not one of the good ones.

The major 3 that are the best are dolby headphones, sbx and cmss3d. The rest might as well not even be mentioned.

So make sure your headphones don't need a decent amp first. That TI op amp running as a headphone stage doesn't give any info on output power. That's already not a good sign.

If you have a headset and don't care about virtual surround then that onboard is fine for you. Also keep in mind its going to matter how picky you are with audio. Answer that first and then you can go from there.


----------



## Paul17041993

simply put, don't choose a mobo for its audio, even if there is enough filtering to put them up to entry-level soundcards you have no software or features that can really be usable, only boards I may consider for audio are ones from Asrock that use the soundcore chip, even then, there's likely little in pre-amps and SNR compared to good cards.

first-hand experience with the onboard on my crosshairV was just absolute BS, even on just standard realtech drivers you're left with whine, hiss inability to drive strong sound and the jacks are locked to specific tasks vs a standard gigabyte board.


----------



## THC Butterz

just bought the Z refurbed for $70 on newegg, and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with these: http://www.coldzero.eu/sound-cards-misc/1564-coldzero-backplate-sound-blaster-z-1.html I really want one for looks, but I dont know if there quality, or if they negatively impact sound quality at all?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> just bought the Z refurbed for $70 on newegg, and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with these: http://www.coldzero.eu/sound-cards-misc/1564-coldzero-backplate-sound-blaster-z-1.html I really want one for looks, but I dont know if there quality, or if they negatively impact sound quality at all?


don't think it should affect anything really...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> just bought the Z refurbed for $70 on newegg, and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with these: http://www.coldzero.eu/sound-cards-misc/1564-coldzero-backplate-sound-blaster-z-1.html I really want one for looks, but I dont know if there quality, or if they negatively impact sound quality at all?


Oh sweet backplates but I'll be making my own with acrylic.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Here is my ZXR with upgraded Opamps which are as follows:

(Black): MUSES01

(Greens): 2x AD8597

(Blue): 2x ADA4627-1BRZs converted to a dual op amp-DIP8



Overall I'm extremely happy with this setup, I tried OPA627s for the fronts, but the 8597s are more neutral and transparent.


----------



## HydroKFC

Where do I find the ASIO feature? I cant find it on my SBX Control panel. If anyone can help i would really appreciate it


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> Where do I find the ASIO feature? I cant find it on my SBX Control panel. If anyone can help i would really appreciate it


ASIO is a driver-level API, so i assume you mean the "audio creation mode" that was present with the old panel? that doesn't exist in the new one, so a 3rd party version is needed (I don't know any at this time), I think the "3D MIDI" is in the same boat too...


----------



## ice445

Can anyone give me advice as to whether or not my card is defective? I have a Soundblaster Z Rev A, and over the past few months i've had a VERY intermittent issue where my sound immediately goes all garbled and "Sega Genesis like" (that's the best way I can describe it, it sounds awful). The volume also instantly goes to 100% and can't be adjusted no matter what I do with the windows/SBZ control panel. This continues until I reboot the system. What could this be? A bad card or a random driver bug that's triggered sometimes? The only link I can seem to find is that it always seems to happen when I'm playing CS:GO and listening to a music video on youtube at the same time.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Can anyone give me advice as to whether or not my card is defective? I have a Soundblaster Z Rev A, and over the past few months i've had a VERY intermittent issue where my sound immediately goes all garbled and "Sega Genesis like" (that's the best way I can describe it, it sounds awful). The volume also instantly goes to 100% and can't be adjusted no matter what I do with the windows/SBZ control panel. This continues until I reboot the system. What could this be? A bad card or a random driver bug that's triggered sometimes? The only link I can seem to find is that it always seems to happen when I'm playing CS:GO and listening to a music video on youtube at the same time.


If youve done the following with no success its time to RMA it
Reinstall drivers
Reseat and try the card in other ports
Different headphones (just in case.)
System otherwise flawless (rule out power supply/motherboard somewhat)
Reinstalled operating system after doing the above

If its still going crazy after that, its fairly certain the card has been smoking PCB which is unhealthy and broke it.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> If youve done the following with no success its time to RMA it
> Reinstall drivers
> Reseat and try the card in other ports
> Different headphones (just in case.)
> System otherwise flawless (rule out power supply/motherboard somewhat)
> Reinstalled operating system after doing the above
> 
> If its still going crazy after that, its fairly certain the card has been smoking PCB which is unhealthy and broke it.


I'm trying a new PCIE slot now. The thing is I won't know if it's fixed for a while. It only has happened three times total, all months apart. That's what makes it hard to diagnose. Fresh install is taken care of though.


----------



## THC Butterz

Just received my SBZ last night from newegg and immediately installed it in my system, I am glad I purchased it, at least my ears are, I have to say it sounds great, but I think it sucks for gaming so far... not because of the sound, but because the card is distracting, That damn led I thought people reviewing the card where over hyping it, the damn led is like a small intense sun after dark, in my otherwise lighting free system, I understand wanting to give the card some bedazzlement, after all sound cards arnt exactly famous for being the looks of a system, but god damn does it have to be brighter than my mag lite flashlight, seriously creative!


----------



## SaLX

Lol the RED-LED. Blue tack or just snip it. Do a search.. it's doable.

@Ice.. CS:GO seems to have a lot of sound problems so I'd look for a solution there as it seems that's where the problem is (and not Youtube). Also in Windows try in advanced options by ticking _both "exclusive control"_ options. Shot in the dark really.

I presume you're using the ingame chat as well? ..... look on the CS:GO forums.... seems maybe there's a problem with the ingame volume settings messing up stuff.

As Axaion says .. clean install the drivers, reseat or move slot. If not: RMA.


----------



## garikfox

New Sound Blaster Z / Zx driver is now going to be released at the end of February


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> This video has been discussed already in these threads. Its quite a bit of misinformation in a lot of points.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1452181/tek-syndicate-put-up-a-hilariously-misinformed-video-this-week-saying-all-soundcards-are-crap
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1455764/logan-is-back-at-it-again
> 
> With that said. That mobo audio section isn't bad at all for onboard and most average Joe gamers should be fine with that for gaming headsets. Keep in mind snr is not everything and has turned more into a marketing ploy over the years. In fact a lot of entry audiophile DAC and amps have snrs of 105-110 real world. And it would make the z and the onboard one you referenced sound like crap.
> 
> *If you have a $200+ pair of quality headphones not headset, you would benefit from a beefier card like the zxr or an external unit. But the fact that the z has a standalone DAC is a huge difference. A codec will never match a dedicated DAC in performance. Whether its in a soundcard or externally.*
> 
> Also you are paying for the features in the z's processor. Sbx surround will not be present on that onboard. Not sure if it has virtual surround but its not one of the good ones.
> 
> The major 3 that are the best are dolby headphones, sbx and cmss3d. The rest might as well not even be mentioned.
> 
> So make sure your headphones don't need a decent amp first. That TI op amp running as a headphone stage doesn't give any info on output power. That's already not a good sign.
> 
> If you have a headset and don't care about virtual surround then that onboard is fine for you. Also keep in mind its going to matter how picky you are with audio. Answer that first and then you can go from there.


Ok this is something that wasn't put out in many of the debates I've read up on in the last day thus far, very much appreciated. I've been looking to verify on this and looks like I may end up going w/ the ZxR at this point.

I started a thread here for headphones/sound card recommendations http://www.overclock.net/t/1461258/suggestions-advice-for-new-sound-card-headphones/0_30


----------



## djinferno806

I've recently stopped recommending the zxr due to its terrible price point. That and the usually unused ACM and Daughter board.

However if money is not an issue and you want the absolute best sq with sbx features, its your only way to go internally.

The other being, start with a z and upgrade to an external DAC and AMP with optical in down the road. That way you get the external quality with sbx features via optical.

Its my current setup.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> I've recently stopped recommending the zxr due to its terrible price point. That and the usually unused ACM and Daughter board.
> 
> However if money is not an issue and you want the absolute best sq with sbx features, its your only way to go internally.
> 
> *The other being, start with a z and upgrade to an external DAC and AMP with optical in down the road.* *That way you get the external quality with sbx features via optical.*
> 
> Its my current setup.


Curious how that works actually, since I was under the understanding that everything was processed on the actually board itself before going out, and anything else after exiting can't be amplified further w/ quality, sort of like taking 1 picture and attempting to save it at a higher quality but just remaining the same ( in an analogy sense )

IF I was to go that route what DAC would you recommend?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Curious how that works actually, since I was under the understanding that everything was processed on the actually board itself before going out, and anything else after exiting can't be amplified further w/ quality, sort of like taking 1 picture and attempting to save it at a higher quality but just remaining the same ( in an analogy sense )
> 
> IF I was to go that route what DAC would you recommend?


analogue outputs use the card's DACs, however optical (or digital in general) doesn't use any DACs and is (mostly) a direct output from the core, so you then need a DAC on the other end, which could be an expensive headphone amp + DAC (with optical input) if you want.
you will be limited with whatever you can send over the optical though, be sure to get a DAC that supports at least [email protected] dolby or DTS, but you could send a basic stereo mix still if you wanted to.


----------



## djinferno806

The z processes everything on its processor and then sends the digital PCM stream to either the onboard DAC for conversion to analogue and/or sends it out through optical to an external DAC.

What matters is where the digital stream is converted and that's where the best DAC/amp should be.

If you go that route it will be more expensive from the get go that's why i said as an eventual upgrade.

The z would be more than enough at first.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> analogue outputs use the card's DACs, however optical (or digital in general) doesn't use any DACs and is (mostly) a direct output from the core, so you then need a DAC on the other end, which could be an expensive headphone amp + DAC (with optical input) if you want.
> you will be limited with whatever you can send over the optical though, be sure to get a DAC that supports at least [email protected] dolby or DTS, but you could send a basic stereo mix still if you wanted to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> The z processes everything on its processor and then sends the digital PCM stream to either the onboard DAC for conversion to analogue and/or sends it out through optical to an external DAC.
> 
> What matters is where the digital stream is converted and that's where the best DAC/amp should be.
> 
> If you go that route it will be more expensive from the get go that's why i said as an eventual upgrade.
> 
> The z would be more than enough at first.


Which DAC's would you recommend then? I have a sony entertainment receiver I use in my room w/ speakers but not sure the quality as I"m not at home to get the model, though it's 2009 so pretty old IMO.

I'm going to be plugging headphones into it so that's the main point for now. I'm hearing though that the ZxR has a better codec/DAC vs the Z and Zx series. Would I really notice the difference if using say 300-400$ gaming headphones?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'm going to be plugging headphones into it so that's the main point for now. I'm hearing though that the ZxR has a better codec/DAC vs the Z and Zx series. Would I really notice the difference if using say 300-400$ gaming headphones?


you could likely notice a slight difference, but "gaming" headsets I'm not too fond of, especially digital ones...

its mainly though if the headphones have a high impedance (eg 600OHm), you may benefit more from an external amp, little lower and the ZxR is likely better then the Z (without an amp), but right down on the more mainstream ranges ( < 32 I think ) there wont be much difference between the Z and ZxR.

ideally the ZxR is intended for extreme enthusiasts and people otherwise recording audio.


----------



## djinferno806

Yes and no. That's what I thought too about the z. However as I later found out, it can't even power my dt770 250 ohms adequately.

Here is what I posted on head fi as per my upgrade from the z to the zxr.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJINFERNO806*
> 
> Hmmm the move from the z to the zxr was an interesting one for me.(and now back to the z again... Ughh)
> 
> I did notice an increase in clarity and detail accompanied with a warmer sound overall. I also felt my DT 770 250s were managed better. What I mean is with the z, the highs seemed a little too exentuated almost piercing and the low end was there but not very fun. It seemed to focus on highs more, I unno.
> I assumed the z could drive 250 ohm headphones easily but I was worried about clipping after I did some math. I came to a 16 MW into 250 ohm number assuming it could maintain 2 vrms at that impedance. Then taking into account the higher output impedance of that card would limit power a bit more. I came to the conclusion it wasn't powerful enough and maybe thats why my 770s didn't sound right.
> 
> The zxr fixed that issue immediately. Smooth across the frequencies now with the highs still pronounced but clean not shrill and the lows finally were fun and a little more pronounced. Mids seemed less muddy too. Keep in mind I like to listen to audio nice and loud so that was a factor for wanting more power too. And I was under the impression that the higher quality of the ZXR was the only way to go for a true audio experience lol. Naive me.
> 
> My PC350s seemed to be adequately powered by the z though. No issues there. They definitely benefited in clarity and warmness of the zxr too. Maybe the opamps themselves are attributed to this warmness.
> 
> Being limited by my somewhat new audiophile vocabulary, those are the ways I can describe moving up to the zxr. It was a significant upgrade though in terms of quality especially for me.


So as you can read, cans of 150 ohms or less are powered just fine. Higher than that seems to not get enough power. From my experience and after calculating the potential power output.

But *LunaP*, before We go any further, what headphones will you be using is the real question.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Yes and no. That's what I thought too about the z. However as I later found out, it can't even power my dt770 250 ohms adequately.
> 
> Here is what I posted on head fi as per my upgrade from the z to the zxr.
> So as you can read, cans of 150 ohms or less are powered just fine. Higher than that seems to not get enough power. From my experience and after calculating the potential power output.
> 
> But *LunaP*, before We go any further, *what headphones will you be using is the real question.*


No clue, I started a thread which I linked above asking for advice on it but only received 2 questions mainly. Also since I"m home now, and having a fail time attempting a successful O/C here's the current receiver I'm using.

Sony HTS-S360 If I'm reading the back correctly.

Anyways here's my quote from my thread on what I'm looking for in headphones.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Wait, I am confused. What is this sony home theater system like? Is it a receiver? *Does it use optical or HDMI?*
> 
> If you have a receiver, your problem is that you either have a very poor receiver, or you have not set it up correctly. A lot of times, receivers sound a lot better than sound cards, but you just have to make sure you have a good enough model.
> 
> *I also do not know what your budget is like for headphones.* You can find used HD600s for like 230-250 bucks on head-fi. They have plenty of bass without being too over powering.


It uses both, I have an optical cable going from my onboard to it. I don't recall off hand I'll update when I get home, I just know its a 1200W System, bought it back in 2009, it's a receiver but w/ those plug and play speakers vs the wiring you normally clip in.

My apologies I forgot to include that, price isn't to much of an issue granted what I've already spent on my build as long as its crystal clear and no muffling and I can hear different sounds vs having them all sound like they're on 1 channel.

I had a pair of 150$ Turtle beach headphones (X11's I think? ) a couple years ago and they were decent but required the USB to sound decent. Looking for something comfortable that fits around my ears ( my ears are average size I guess ) and good airflow ( if that's possible )

I've heard about HD600's and I Believe??? HD900's?

So I guess for a price range something under 500$

*About Headphones*: I HATE headphones with insane bass that just muffles the crap out of things, I LOVE clear sound but w/ the right tone and bass, NOT unbalanced or unsupported to where it just breaks things.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

The good thing about the ZXR though is you can change Opamps to change the sound signature, you can see my ZXR two pages back and see the amount of options you have from running SOIC8 to DIP8 adapters and OP-99 to DIP8 (like the OPA627SM).

I'm running:

(Black): MUSES01

(Greens): 2x AD8597

(Blue): 2x ADA4627-1BRZs converted to a dual op amp-DIP8

They gave the bass a tighter more pronounced signature and made everything much more transparent and with better sound separation. Opamps definitely do make a difference when changed in the ZXR.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I'm trying a new PCIE slot now. The thing is I won't know if it's fixed for a while. It only has happened three times total, all months apart. That's what makes it hard to diagnose. Fresh install is taken care of though.


random issues suck, had a graphics card once that only bugged out in MMORPGS and they never found the issue :\


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> No clue, I started a thread which I linked above asking for advice on it but only received 2 questions mainly. Also since I"m home now, and having a fail time attempting a successful O/C here's the current receiver I'm using.
> 
> Sony HTS-S360 If I'm reading the back correctly.
> 
> Anyways here's my quote from my thread on what I'm looking for in headphones.
> It uses both, I have an optical cable going from my onboard to it. I don't recall off hand I'll update when I get home, I just know its a 1200W System, bought it back in 2009, it's a receiver but w/ those plug and play speakers vs the wiring you normally clip in.
> 
> My apologies I forgot to include that, price isn't to much of an issue granted what I've already spent on my build as long as its crystal clear and no muffling and I can hear different sounds vs having them all sound like they're on 1 channel.
> 
> I had a pair of 150$ Turtle beach headphones (X11's I think? ) a couple years ago and they were decent but required the USB to sound decent. Looking for something comfortable that fits around my ears ( my ears are average size I guess ) and good airflow ( if that's possible )
> 
> I've heard about HD600's and I Believe??? HD900's?
> 
> So I guess for a price range something under 500$
> 
> *About Headphones*: I HATE headphones with insane bass that just muffles the crap out of things, I LOVE clear sound but w/ the right tone and bass, NOT unbalanced or unsupported to where it just breaks things.


Well just based on your quick description and price, I would say the best headphones for you would be the AKG K712 pro. They are not light on bass but not boomy either and balance the entire frequency range really well. And they respond really well to amping and higher end DACs from what I can tell from users. They are also open back so your ears would breathe fine.

However I would read through this first before deciding.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-updated-1-9-2014-shure-srh1840-added

Also if you are OK with spending the money on the zxr and not using its other parts then by all means buy it. My opinion is more for those wanting the most out of their money.

Just as an example I have the Audio GD 15.32 connected to my z as my DAC/AMP and the combo ran me roughly $350. So right away more than the zxr however I get a technically superior DAC design and a beefier amp that can power any headphones thrown at them. Also I can use my system with consoles and any device with digital out. I am not limited to USB or just PC audio.

The other good deal would be the TiHD at a decent price I'd you can find one for $100ish and add an amp to it like the magni or asgard2. Those would be a good combo too. Tue z would be a good combo with those as well but double amping the headphone out may have volume issues as some have commented about.

Lastly. I wouldn't use your home theater amp for headphone driving. No matter how good the DAC and amps are for the speaker channels. Most avrs have cheap and noisy headphone ports. And not very powerful as they don't bother amping them much. They are about as good as onboard sound on PC. Exceptions are some mirantz or Yamaha receivers. But even they are a diamond in the rough.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I've used my headphone port on my Yamaha RX-V863 multiple times and it is just as clear as my port directly from my ZXR (before upgrading Opamps). However this is a $999 AV Receiver with all Burr Brown DACs and like you said, high end is different from most receivers.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Well just based on your quick description and price, I would say the best headphones for you would be the AKG K712 pro. They are not light on bass but not boomy either and balance the entire frequency range really well. And they respond really well to amping and higher end DACs from what I can tell from users. They are also open back so your ears would breathe fine.
> 
> However I would read through this first before deciding.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-updated-1-9-2014-shure-srh1840-added
> 
> Also if you are OK with spending the money on the zxr and not using its other parts then by all means buy it. My opinion is more for those wanting the most out of their money.
> 
> Just as an example I have the Audio GD 15.32 connected to my z as my DAC/AMP and the combo ran me roughly $350. So right away more than the zxr however I get a technically superior DAC design and a beefier amp that can power any headphones thrown at them. Also I can use my system with consoles and any device with digital out. I am not limited to USB or just PC audio.
> 
> The other good deal would be the TiHD at a decent price I'd you can find one for $100ish and add an amp to it like the magni or asgard2. Those would be a good combo too. Tue z would be a good combo with those as well but double amping the headphone out may have volume issues as some have commented about.
> 
> Lastly. I wouldn't use your home theater amp for headphone driving. No matter how good the DAC and amps are for the speaker channels. Most avrs have cheap and noisy headphone ports. And not very powerful as they don't bother amping them much. They are about as good as onboard sound on PC. Exceptions are some mirantz or Yamaha receivers. But even they are a diamond in the rough.


Appreciate it, I'll go ahead and read up on that after I catch up on emails this morning. Also my apologies I wasn't using my home theater as a headphone just for speakers. I haven't used headphones in years w/ the exception of X11's from Turtle Beach or something in that line (was about 150$ back in 2011) and they were decent, just really looking for something to immerse me into the feel of the surrounds and the music, that way I can get lost in it.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> I've used my headphone port on my Yamaha RX-V863 multiple times and it is just as clear as my port directly from my ZXR (before upgrading Opamps). However this is a $999 AV Receiver with all Burr Brown DACs and like you said, high end is different from most receivers.


Ya that's why I mentioned Yamaha, quite a bit of their receivers with silent cinema have decent headphone ports.

I'm talking about the vast majority of consumer avrs that spend a few bucks on the headphone stage. Usually the ones with no info at all about their headphone ports.


----------



## LunaP

Checked out the headphones on HF, though seems there were some discrepencies on them as well. Curious what else would be in the suggestion, was talking to some heavy audiophiles @ my work, and trying to see if there are any areas around here where I could test and listen to some as it's true its different for everyone.

I did a search on the thread and found only 1 instance of Turtle beach being mentioned so going to guess that TB is probably considered a Joke At this point lol.


----------



## nb623107

I recently got the Sound Blaster Z sound card and have been wanting to try to get it setup to produce the best quality sound that it can achieve. I found a few posts here showing how to do the basic setup as best as possible, and have done that - but I'd like to make sure I'm getting the best possible sound out of my setup. A lot of posts I'm seeing from users here are using headphones, so I'm seeing a lot of recommendations for settings based on that. Headphones are not a big concern to me (I have Turtle Beach X42 wireless Dolby Surround headphones that I use when I don't want to keep others awake, but these are not my preference). I have seen very little information on what's "best" (term used loosely) for a true 5.1 setup.

I have the Logitech Z906 speaker system. I'm currently using the 3.5mm analog connection to them for all of my gaming, music, and movie needs. From what I've read online, I believe the Z906 speakers use the AKM5386vt DAC. What do you folks believe would get me the best quality of sound with this setup? The Z906 offers analog and optical inputs, and I'm fine with changing inputs depending on what I'm doing (movie vs music vs game, etc). I'm new to really looking at the nitty gritty of the DAC stuff and would like to use the best possible option.

Thanks!


----------



## LunaP

Found this place near me, I can head there after work was wondering if you could recommend me anything from here then?

Start on page 1 I guess or arrange by price. They have Amp's as well , haven't checked if they have DAC's.

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Headphones-Pro-Audio.gc?extup=Page-6


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I did a search on the thread and found only 1 instance of Turtle beach being mentioned so going to guess that TB is probably considered a Joke At this point lol.


yea don't worry about TB, good for gaming environments, not for quality as such.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea don't worry about TB, good for gaming environments, not for quality as such.


Basically anything that says "Gaming" on it is pretty much just a Gimmick?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Basically anything that says "Gaming" on it is pretty much just a Gimmick?


heh pretty much...


----------



## djinferno806

Some companies are more gimmicky than others. But generally any company that isn't an established high quality audio company or does gaming headsets shouldnt be considered. Really bad value for your money. Driver quality generally suffers.

So in short, audiophile headphones + standalone mic will be best quality.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> heh pretty much...


Alright so I'm about to leave work and stop by this guitar shop I linked, not really seeing the term "surround" on these headphones but I shouldn't have to worry about that correct? Also AMP differs from a DAC iirc, so since they don't seem to carry DAC's should I still pick up an AMP w/ it and just ask the store clerk to help out w/ what I"m looking for as long as its studio grade quality?

*Or is there anything specific I should relay to them to get the message across in their terms?* Appreciate it. After which I'll pick up the ZnR and or Z on the way home, whichever they have in stock.

It's gonna take me at least 30-40 minutes to get there w/ traffic so I'll check this on the way there for any responses. Appreciate all the help thus far.


----------



## djinferno806

In the interest of keeping it simple for you, just grab the zxr for now and don't worry about an amp or DAC.

You should do a lot more research into a DAC and AMP to make a proper educated decision.

Also I would try the k712 pro if that store has them but also the DT990 250 ohm version as well. Those should be all around great for gaming.

Also surround on a headphone on the box is a gimmick and any stereo headphones can be used with virtual surround. So don't worry about that.

Like I said I would recommend you research a lot more into audio before you take the plunge.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> In the interest of keeping it simple for you, just grab the zxr for now and don't worry about an amp or DAC.
> 
> You should do a lot more research into a DAC and AMP to make a proper educated decision.
> 
> Also I would try the k712 pro if that store has them but also the DT990 250 ohm version as well. Those should be all around great for gaming.
> 
> Also surround on a headphone on the box is a gimmick and any stereo headphones can be used with virtual surround. So don't worry about that.
> 
> Like I said I would recommend you research a lot more into audio before you take the plunge.


Hey theyre out of 990s but they have 770 pro and 880s they say theyre just as good they said except for ohm on the 770 880 is 250 though.

Whats ur take.

880 good enough ?

Listening to the diff in the studio they have so far sounds the same as my old TB

**2 Hours later lol ***

I picked up the DT880Pro since they didn't have the 990, though they can order it, I think its actually cheaper than the 880 so do you recommend I swap em out later or would I be fine?

I didn't have a change to grab the SB as family had dinner ready so had to rush home after. I have it plugged into the onboard, I'm sure its going to take a day or 2 to get used to.


----------



## djinferno806

Go through this thread for the sonic differences of all the DT lineup and decide.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/513393/guide-sonic-differences-between-dt770-dt990-models-more

Any decent set of cans will sound miles better than your old TB. Not sure why you feel they are the same. Maybe you need to actually listen to them a little more. But it should be an immediate difference.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> The good thing about the ZXR though is you can change Opamps to change the sound signature, you can see my ZXR two pages back and see the amount of options you have from running SOIC8 to DIP8 adapters and OP-99 to DIP8 (like the OPA627SM).
> 
> I'm running:
> 
> (Black): MUSES01
> 
> (Greens): 2x AD8597
> 
> (Blue): 2x ADA4627-1BRZs converted to a dual op amp-DIP8
> 
> They gave the bass a tighter more pronounced signature and made everything much more transparent and with better sound separation. Opamps definitely do make a difference when changed in the ZXR.


That seems pretty advanced. I don't know what any of that is. Are you putting custom parts on the board or just adjusting things that are already on it?


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> That seems pretty advanced. I don't know what any of that is. Are you putting custom parts on the board or just adjusting things that are already on it?


You are just changing socket chips. You literally pop one off and and replace it with a compatible one. The sockets make it simple as you just need a tool or even a simple thin screwdriver.

Search op amp rolling or replacing for TitaniumHD and STX and ZXR.


----------



## LunaP

Gonna pick up the ZxR Today after reading up on Hi Fi for the past few days learned quite a bit on what to look for as far as understanding, the only last bit is really the feel of how well sound hits you, so I'm probably gonna grab the DT990's as well and return whichever doesn't fit my needs.

So found out my onboard Sound card (Core3D) uses a Cirrus Logic DAC and has a High Fidelity Headphone Amplifier (TPA6120A2) which supports 80 mW into 600 Ohms

I'm really curious to hear how the headphones sound on a Burr-Brown DAC. The DT 880's are nice so far, I wish I could find my X12 to compare with, as you're more than correct that there SHOULD be a difference, I just need something to hear with to see that. I tried the DT 770 pro's while @ the store and didn't like them as they were fully closed which was nice but I kind of liked the stage on the 880's better but DO yearn for more a closed end, just something was missing.

The store rep really seemed to like Sennheisers but the ones he had me listen to I stopped 5 seconds in as the difference was CLEARLY there on how much better the DT's were. Never got to listen to the AKG's sadly since they didn't' have the models in you mentioned.

If I'm lucky I'll grab a card while I"m on base today (tax free ftw) and I'll report back tonight. I'm giving the Cans a few days to sink in so I can adapt to them since I"m coming from a HT system. Appreciate all the help so far guys +rep


----------



## garikfox

The new Win8.1 driver was released today for the Z and Zx same driver version but I think the inf may be different. Looks like end of Feb wasnt the case


----------



## dezerte

Hello, I just installed the ZxR but I've encountered some issues.

I connect my headphones to the ACM (either through the 6,3 or 3,5 it doesn't matter) and sound only plays on the right channel. If I do the channel tests in Windows & the SBZ Studio I hear a somewhat distorted sound in my right channel (that is supposed to be the left channel noise) followed by a normal sounding sound for the right channel. It's as if there's some weird mono-sound going on.

I've ruled out my headphones, as I've tried other headphones with the same results and if I connect my headphones directly to the sound card the problem is gone. But I want to use the ACM because the sound is so loud while connecting directly to the soundcard (and because I paid money for it).

I've re-installed the drivers & software without success.

Help?


----------



## 331149

Still using 1.16 drivers as the newer ones are beyond messed up.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Can I get some help with Borderlands 2 and OpenAL? I followed a guide online to get OpenAL working on the game (for some reason I could only find two random forum posts about it), and it didn't seem like it had any HRTF at all until I enabled SBX surround. When the game runs, SBX doesn't disable itself like it does for Amnesia, another game that I have, which also uses the OpenAL API. I read that this can be normal for OpenAL games that don't have their own HRTF, but this makes me wonder 1. why someone on this forum claimed Borderlands 2 contains HRTF (and would therefore turn off SBX), and 2. what's the point of Gearbox implementing, or me turning on OpenAL in Borderlands 2, if it doesn't have any HRTF anyway. Is something wrong with my configuration? _Should_ OpenAL Borderlands 2 be having HRTF, and turning SBX off by itself?

Edit: Also, has anyone figured out what "Signal Enhancements" does on these cards yet? Some people have suggested (obviously without trying) that SBX and Crystalvoice don't work with it unticked, but that's clearly not true. My findings have been that the setting doesn't affect volume, quality, or DSP... can anyone confirm that this setting has no effect/what it does?


----------



## nb623107

Messed up in what way?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Still using 1.16 drivers as the newer ones are beyond messed up.


Care to explain?


----------



## LunaP

So many settings on this card, also I got the 3rd party utility that helps automate between headphones/card when plugging into the ACM.

Here's my cards !


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So many settings on this card, also I got the 3rd party utility that helps automate between headphones/card when plugging into the ACM.
> 
> Here's my cards !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice Wacom... that's all I see.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> The new Win8.1 driver was released today for the Z and Zx same driver version but I think the inf may be different. Looks like end of Feb wasnt the case


awesome, going to take a break from java and try these out...


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezerte*
> 
> Hello, I just installed the ZxR but I've encountered some issues.
> 
> I connect my headphones to the ACM (either through the 6,3 or 3,5 it doesn't matter) and sound only plays on the right channel. If I do the channel tests in Windows & the SBZ Studio I hear a somewhat distorted sound in my right channel (that is supposed to be the left channel noise) followed by a normal sounding sound for the right channel. It's as if there's some weird mono-sound going on.
> 
> I've ruled out my headphones, as I've tried other headphones with the same results and if I connect my headphones directly to the sound card the problem is gone. But I want to use the ACM because the sound is so loud while connecting directly to the soundcard (and because I paid money for it).
> 
> I've re-installed the drivers & software without success.
> 
> Help?


Drivers and software have nothing to do with it. Especially if your headphones are fine when connecting to the card directly.

The issue you are having is a common hardware defect with some Volume potentionmetres. Imbalance in the channels due to a faulty resistor somewhere or just a wiring problem before the pots.

Short story, your ACM is faulty, RMA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Can I get some help with Borderlands 2 and OpenAL? I followed a guide online to get OpenAL working on the game (for some reason I could only find two random forum posts about it), and it didn't seem like it had any HRTF at all until I enabled SBX surround. When the game runs, SBX doesn't disable itself like it does for Amnesia, another game that I have, which also uses the OpenAL API. I read that this can be normal for OpenAL games that don't have their own HRTF, but this makes me wonder 1. why someone on this forum claimed Borderlands 2 contains HRTF (and would therefore turn off SBX), and 2. what's the point of Gearbox implementing, or me turning on OpenAL in Borderlands 2, if it doesn't have any HRTF anyway. Is something wrong with my configuration? _Should_ OpenAL Borderlands 2 be having HRTF, and turning SBX off by itself?
> 
> Edit: Also, has anyone figured out what "Signal Enhancements" does on these cards yet? Some people have suggested (obviously without trying) that SBX and Crystalvoice don't work with it unticked, but that's clearly not true. My findings have been that the setting doesn't affect volume, quality, or DSP... can anyone confirm that this setting has no effect/what it does?


Signal enhancements is still a mystery to us so far. I did some pretty long testing with different stream methods and bit rates and sample frequencies while playing music and checking and un checking it. No difference for any DSP settings whatsoever.

When you switch to OpenAL as the default audio renderer and sbx surround is checked, are you getting HRTF in game? There is a chance that its openal renderer is only putting out premixed 5.1 just like the default audio engine. Dead Island does this.

But I could have sworn Borderlands 2 uses its own hrtf mix like STALKER. Been a while since I played it, would have to reinstall.


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> awesome, going to take a break from java and try these out...


I think there actually the same L13.1.00.22 driver, I cant find a difference anywhere, lol


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Signal enhancements is still a mystery to us so far. I did some pretty long testing with different stream methods and bit rates and sample frequencies while playing music and checking and un checking it. No difference for any DSP settings whatsoever.
> 
> When you switch to OpenAL as the default audio renderer and sbx surround is checked, are you getting HRTF in game? There is a chance that its openal renderer is only putting out premixed 5.1 just like the default audio engine. Dead Island does this.
> 
> But I could have sworn Borderlands 2 uses its own hrtf mix like STALKER. Been a while since I played it, would have to reinstall.


Thank you for the help







(rep!). I'm going to leave the so-called "Signal enhancements" box checked, since it's default.

I get HRTF in-game in Borderlands 2, but only thanks to SBX, and I know this because without it there's no discernible HRTF, and also because the SBX doesn't gray out when the game starts, like it does with, for example, Amnesia and UT2K4. I get the feeling I'm missing something, because of how every time I see BL2 and OpenAL mentioned together, people seem so impressed. It is very nice using SBX, but it seems like that's missing the point of OpenAL, no?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Nice Wacom... that's all I see.


lol good eye, and yeah I'm fixing to upgrade to a CintiQ soon, just got sidetracked for a few months when someone pushed me towards WC vs going Air.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> awesome, going to take a break from java and try these out...


NOPE DON'T WORRY, its a fake release...

enjoy your email creative support.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I think there actually the same L13.1.00.22 driver, I cant find a difference anywhere, lol


yea its the exact same release as the previous, no file changes, not even the web info file...


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> NOPE DON'T WORRY, its a fake release...
> 
> enjoy your email creative support.
> yea its the exact same release as the previous, no file changes, not even the web info file...


Yep I found out elsewhere, what a joke. Makes me wonder why I got suckered into buying another Creative product.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Yep I found out elsewhere, what a joke. Makes me wonder why I got suckered into buying another Creative product.


Because the alternative is way worse.

Xonar drivers or straight stereo gaming...ughh makes me shudder
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Thank you for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (rep!). I'm going to leave the so-called "Signal enhancements" box checked, since it's default.
> 
> I get HRTF in-game in Borderlands 2, but only thanks to SBX, and I know this because without it there's no discernible HRTF, and also because the SBX doesn't gray out when the game starts, like it does with, for example, Amnesia and UT2K4. I get the feeling I'm missing something, because of how every time I see BL2 and OpenAL mentioned together, people seem so impressed. It is very nice using SBX, but it seems like that's missing the point of OpenAL, no?


Well yes and no. Openal is included in a lot of UE3 games as a fallback audio renderer but doesnt necessarily use hrtf. The game devs still have to code this. With borderlands 2 though, openal does present its own hrtf mix through openal like amnesia. I am pretty sure it worked with my sbz as well.

This is the guide I followed back when I played it.

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?p=14761226

You probably forgot to delete the wrapper or generic software lines from the cfg text. Also try inserting your device name as "sound blaster z" in the lines like the guide says.

Here use the ALcapsviewer I attached to check your device name. Also make sure it has the sbz listed in addition yo generic software.

ALCapsViewer.zip 446k .zip file


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Because the alternative is way worse.
> 
> Xonar drivers or straight stereo gaming...ughh makes me shudder
> Well yes and no. Openal is included in a lot of UE3 games as a fallback audio renderer but doesnt necessarily use hrtf. The game devs still have to code this. With borderlands 2 though, openal does present its own hrtf mix through openal like amnesia. I am pretty sure it worked with my sbz as well.
> 
> This is the guide I followed back when I played it.
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?p=14761226
> 
> You probably forgot to delete the wrapper or generic software lines from the cfg text. Also try inserting your device name as "sound blaster z" in the lines like the guide says.
> 
> Here use the ALcapsviewer I attached to check your device name. Also make sure it has the sbz listed in addition yo generic software.
> 
> ALCapsViewer.zip 446k .zip file


I've seen that guide, and a slightly different one on the Gearbox forum. I'd also used ALCapsViewer to find that my device is called "Speakers (Sound Blaster ZxR)". I followed this guide more closely than the Gearbox one, but this one isn't entirely accurate with the file names for me. My ini is inside another folder called "Config" (inside the "WillowGame" folder), and the ini itself is called "WillowEngine.ini". The line in it that this guide calls "ALAudio.ALAudioWrapper" is actually called "ALAudio.ALDllWrapper" in mine. Nonetheless, I've followed the rest of the guide to the t, and haven't noticed HRTF, or SBX turning itself off, as it would do normally. I didn't delete any lines from the text by the way, I just did what the guide said, and just replaced mentions of "Generic Software" with the name of my device, though leaving the "Devicename" fields blank did nothing good, either. Not sure what to try next.


----------



## SaLX

I'm waiting on feedback from Creative on the Signal Enhancements part of the advanced tab. The only thing that I notice is that when enabled you can change the overall Windows gain (for people with too low/high volume) using the EqualizerAPO trick. That's it. For other cards, I'm guessing that the enhancements tab in Windows Mixer (allowing you to select loudness, bass, disable etc) did the same thing, but again I'm guessing that these settings are broadly covered in the SB CP. It's probably some legacy feature.

Have yet to play Borderlands 2 using OpenAL, so thanks for that link DJ - it looks like a straightforward guide. One question though: Alchemy.... so you don't even have to bother with using it then in this instance?

Also struggling to find a decent guide to getting it enabled in Source (Valve) games, so any link would be hugely appreciated. I heard that Team Fortress under OpenAL is amazing.


----------



## djinferno806

It is accurate. There are 3 different ini files. Defaultengine, willowengine, and willowgame or something like that. That's how UE3 games always decide their settings up.

You need to look under my documents as well as steam folder. The mydocuments ones are preferred as those won't get overwritten by steam.

Also try deleting the lines instead. I think that's why I did.

Sal,

Alchemy is only for ds3d games. It converts them to openal so native openal games have no need for it.

And good luck with the source and getting alchemy to work. Now that they changed their legacy settings a bit, I can't get any source games to properly covert to openal. It either becomes garbled or I only get software generic stereo.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> It is accurate. There are 3 different ini files. Defaultengine, willowengine, and willowgame or something like that. That's how UE3 games always decide their settings up.
> 
> You need to look under my documents as well as steam folder. The mydocuments ones are preferred as those won't get overwritten by steam.
> 
> Also try deleting the lines instead. I think that's why I did.


Yeah, I normally try and modify UE3 settings from the documents folder, rather than through the default inis. I haven't touched the default inis yet in this case.

My willowgame.ini doesn't have any ALaudio related entries, but the engine ini does. I figured it was normal, since the other guide calls the file willowengine. I know there's a willowgame, and it's the first file I tried, but it has nothing in it that looks like the lines in either guide. I just tried deleting the "DeviceName=" lines instead of appending my device name to them, but no luck. Things still sound like the same old downmix with no specific positioning, and SBX remains on







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> I'm waiting on feedback from Creative on the Signal Enhancements part of the advanced tab. The only thing that I notice is that when enabled you can change the overall Windows gain (for people with too low/high volume) using the EqualizerAPO trick. That's it. For other cards, I'm guessing that the enhancements tab in Windows Mixer (allowing you to select loudness, bass, disable etc) did the same thing, but again I'm guessing that these settings are broadly covered in the SB CP. It's probably some legacy feature.
> 
> Have yet to play Borderlands 2 using OpenAL, so thanks for that link DJ - it looks like a straightforward guide. One question though: Alchemy.... so you don't even have to bother with using it then in this instance?
> 
> Also struggling to find a decent guide to getting it enabled in Source (Valve) games, so any link would be hugely appreciated. I heard that Team Fortress under OpenAL is amazing.


Cool, didn't know about the Equalizer APO thing. Like djinferno says, OpenAL games actually just work out of the box. ALchemy translates ds3d API calls to OpenAL API calls so the driver can handle them. OpenAL games obviously make OpenAL calls by themselves







. As for Source, I heard their ds3d implementation is pants. I actually tried L4D2 myself, and it was pretty broken - things became practically silent when they were behind the player. Maybe other games are different though? I basically followed this: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18210207


----------



## ice445

What's the benefit of running UE3 games in OpenAL mode to begin with?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> What's the benefit of running UE3 games in OpenAL mode to begin with?


well for one thing, openAL triggers my card to initialize correctly on [email protected] and stops all distortion and fluctuating, so I guess if you want [email protected] on win8.1 you should play a game directly after resuming your computer from sleep or shutdown.

"why you playing a game so early in the morning?" " it fixes my audio..."


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> What's the benefit of running UE3 games in OpenAL mode to begin with?


Not all ue3 games come with an openal renderer and even then not all of them have 3D audio.

The ones that have 3D audio allow a virtual surround mix that's based on sounds in a 3d environment or coordinate based hrtf. Its a lot more accurate and natural/real sounding. Its scary how accurate it is.

The games that have an openal renderer but don't specifically have any 3d cues, may benefit from less crackling or increasing sounds played at a time without distortion. Usually allow a few more options when compared to the software audio engines like fmod or xaudio2 or wwise.

Another thing I've been saying for a while and nobody seems to catch on about or pay attention to. With ds3d or openal, the 3d cues were always there ready to be mixed into a virtual surround signal. However on the x-fi you had to enable cmss3d in order to mix it into surround.

So with the z, sbx surround turns off. Or does it? Perhaps it just disables the slider setting as it doesn't need it but it still uses sbx in the background to compile the virtual surround signal.

I've always said cmss3d has it functions just like sbx does. Difference is sbx picks them based on what it thinks is ideal. Hence why we can't have headphone surround used by line outs.

It just seems the most logical.


----------



## dezerte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Drivers and software have nothing to do with it. Especially if your headphones are fine when connecting to the card directly.
> 
> The issue you are having is a common hardware defect with some Volume potentionmetres. Imbalance in the channels due to a faulty resistor somewhere or just a wiring problem before the pots.
> 
> Short story, your ACM is faulty, RMA.


Alright, thanks. I'll RMA it then.


----------



## Tyran1033

Hi,

Could it be possible to help me with such a very strange issue?
Since two days, the cinematic tab in the sounblaster pro studio have completely disappeared. I've tried to completely uninstall and re-install the drivers but I can't see this tab anymore... Do you have an idea to solve this issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Doesn't the daughter board enable that tab? Check your ribbon connection to it.


----------



## LunaP

Holy crap dj uve got me on a sound craze now rofl. Tempted to order the T1's now after seeing the review on headfi. That or hd800s

Also for my current dt 880s since theyre 250 ohm is it ok to plug them into the acm or would i benefit going directly into the card ?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Holy crap dj uve got me on a sound craze now rofl. Tempted to order the T1's now after seeing the review on headfi. That or hd800s
> 
> Also for my current dt 880s since theyre 250 ohm is it ok to plug them into the acm or would i benefit going directly into the card ?


the ACM being both an extension cable and a potentiometer, the headphones will likely sound a little better directly attached to the card then via the ACM, for 250OHM though I don't think it would be too much, you'll just have to try yourself really which one you would prefer.


----------



## Elvandar

I have a quick question. Does the ZxR include 3.5mm to 6.5mm (1/4") adapters to use for my headset (headset uses two 3.5mm connectors for sound/mic) if I want to connect it directly to the sound card and skip the ACM? Are the adapters that the ACM uses detachable so that I can use those or do I need to buy my own?


----------



## dukeReinhardt

You have to buy an adapter, and use the ACM in the interim. You may even find that the ACM offers acceptable quality.


----------



## Ghost12

Last couple of days my set up keeps sporadically becoming un-useable sound wise, like a distorted metal feedback sound that only a restart solves. Nvidia audio drivers uninstalled and on board is disabled, any ideas?


----------



## HydroKFC

Ive been having a similar issue metallic muffled sound like if it was coming from a pipe and also i updated to the new windows 8.1 drivers they released which have the same name as the previous 1_00_22 so idk if they left them the same cause my sound is fading from left to right constantly in Bf3 & Bf4 which did not happen with the windows 8.0 drivers.


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> You have to buy an adapter, and use the ACM in the interim. You may even find that the ACM offers acceptable quality.


If I need to buy adapters, can you recommend me any good brand to buy? And will any 3.5mm to 1/4" adapters work or do I need a specific type?


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvandar*
> 
> If I need to buy adapters, can you recommend me any good brand to buy? And will any 3.5mm to 1/4" adapters work or do I need a specific type?


You just need any 3.5mm female to 6.3mm male adapter. Gold or nickel plated, it doesn't matter, and I'm going to say that there won't be a noticeable difference in sound quality from one brand to another. In theory, the fewer cables/adapters you have the better, but a little adapter like that isn't going to make an audible difference.


----------



## Elvandar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> You just need any 3.5mm female to 6.3mm male adapter. Gold or nickel plated, it doesn't matter, and I'm going to say that there won't be a noticeable difference in sound quality from one brand to another. In theory, the fewer cables/adapters you have the better, but a little adapter like that isn't going to make an audible difference.


Good news, I got my ZxR today and the gold 6.3mm adapters that connect to the ACM cables are unscrewable, and was able to attach them to my headset without any problems. Thanks for the advice, though, nonetheless!


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Oh. Haha I wanted to pretend that I'd thought about that, and didn't mention them because they have to be screwed in... but that isn't true. Sorry, that didn't even occur to me







. Good thing they work for you


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Last couple of days my set up keeps sporadically becoming un-useable sound wise, like a distorted metal feedback sound that only a restart solves. Nvidia audio drivers uninstalled and on board is disabled, any ideas?


what windows?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> Ive been having a similar issue metallic muffled sound like if it was coming from a pipe and also i updated to the new windows 8.1 drivers they released which have the same name as the previous 1_00_22 so idk if they left them the same cause my sound is fading from left to right constantly in Bf3 & Bf4 which did not happen with the windows 8.0 drivers.


yea the "latest" drivers are fake, you effectively just re-installed what you already had, no idea if creative will have the brains to heed my emails though, but their S.T.S.S. seems to be.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> what windows?
> yea the "latest" drivers are fake, you effectively just re-installed what you already had, no idea if creative will have the brains to heed my emails though, but their S.T.S.S. seems to be.


Windows 8 64bit, took the card out, re/seated and dusted and just installed the latest nvidia beta and not happened again yet, see if stays that way


----------



## Vlada011

People what happen with last driver for Sound Blaster Z from 2014, I can't find except on Creative Site and I donwload driver more than 2h with very fast internet.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Windows 8 64bit, took the card out, re/seated and dusted and just installed the latest nvidia beta and not happened again yet, see if stays that way


yea could have just shifted out of place from heat, happens sometimes, but just keep in mind, if you're running [email protected] ([email protected] is the default), you could have problems, I know the initialization for it on 8.1 is broken but Im not too sure about 8.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> People what happen with last driver for Sound Blaster Z from 2014, I can't find except on Creative Site and I donwload driver more than 2h with very fast internet.


well there isn't one for 2014 really, they kind of screwed about with the dates, the latest version is "L13_1_00_22" which was released around september-november 2013, fair chance you already have it installed (unless you only just got the card).


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea could have just shifted out of place from heat, happens sometimes, but just keep in mind, if you're running [email protected] ([email protected] is the default), you could have problems, I know the initialization for it on 8.1 is broken but Im not too sure about 8.
> well there isn't one for 2014 really, they kind of screwed about with the dates, the latest version is "L13_1_00_22" which was released around september-november 2013, fair chance you already have it installed (unless you only just got the card).


Was just running default but thanks for the replies.


----------



## djinferno806

Someone explain to me really why this is a "fake" driver apparently? I'm a little confused by this.

So it seems this is the same driver as the one released previously(which btw has been taken down as its replaced by this one with the same name) however now it seems they have actually added the windows 8.1 support without having to disable driver signature. So if they added proper 8.1 support to the inf and its whql signed for 8.1 without changing any of the actual features, what is the problem with this? And why is it fake? Clearly if they haven't changed the driver name, they aren't trying to trick anybody.

Its pretty simple I mean come on. They haven't added new features or tried tricking us by changing the file name or version and they actually took down the one before this as this one can now replace it as it has support for win7-8.1.

This actually seems to be a pretty common sense thing to me. Paul, I dont get the reason for your Witch Hunt and email to Creative, is there some way they tried to deceive you that we are unaware of? I see no dishonesty or malice here.


----------



## HydroKFC

Is there some way to disable Driver Signature Enforcement on windows 8.1 permanently cause i tried the Pax drivers but even though i put pc on sleep mode my settings aren't saved and sound card isn't recognized after i reboot.


----------



## djinferno806

I am about to install 8.1 with this newest driver and I will update you guys on any issues.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Someone explain to me really why this is a "fake" driver apparently? I'm a little confused by this.
> 
> So it seems this is the same driver as the one released previously(which btw has been taken down as its replaced by this one with the same name) however now it seems they have actually added the windows 8.1 support without having to disable driver signature. So if they added proper 8.1 support to the inf and its whql signed for 8.1 without changing any of the actual features, what is the problem with this? And why is it fake? Clearly if they haven't changed the driver name, they aren't trying to trick anybody.
> 
> Its pretty simple I mean come on. They haven't added new features or tried tricking us by changing the file name or version and they actually took down the one before this as this one can now replace it as it has support for win7-8.1.
> 
> This actually seems to be a pretty common sense thing to me. Paul, I dont get the reason for your Witch Hunt and email to Creative, is there some way they tried to deceive you that we are unaware of? I see no dishonesty or malice here.


they essentially just altered the date on the site for the latest drivers to be 22/01/2014 instead of whatever 2013 date it was originally, the files are identical.

problem is, us windows 8.1 users were to be given a proper driver release according to a set date, which ended up varying and being delayed, to then be given an impression of a patched driver being released which turned out to be "fake" (ie; nothing different from the previous), why do that? if they tested the drivers and found it works "fine" on 8.1, why change the date of an already released driver...? I mean, it even already had signatures for windows 8.1...









main problem though is that due to this, I still have a initialization bug to work around by running minecraft at least after booting, otherwise my sound is garbled and channels drop in and out, a stupid little bug that could, and should, have been fixed months ago.









not sure but I believe a few other people may be in a similar boat with some game sound problems...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> Is there some way to disable Driver Signature Enforcement on windows 8.1 permanently cause i tried the Pax drivers but even though i put pc on sleep mode my settings aren't saved and sound card isn't recognized after i reboot.


driver signature is only needed on driver install, it then sticks to that hardware until its uninstalled or moved, so I'm thinking you have a power state bug, was there any problems present on just the standard drivers?


----------



## Paul17041993

well this is new, had [email protected] working good for a while, then I came back just now and unpaused my music to find the channels have dumped, only the sub was making noise, to add to that;



and openAL nolonger triggers correct initialization... bit odd...


----------



## HydroKFC

Yeah with normal drivers i had to disable all power saving features on mobo and power link saving management to get it to not have crackling audio. Btw my mobo is Asrock 990FX extreme 9 just in case if im missing something that i should disable.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> Yeah with normal drivers i had to disable all power saving features on mobo and power link saving management to get it to not have crackling audio. Btw my mobo is Asrock 990FX extreme 9 just in case if im missing something that i should disable.


Sounds like a dpc latency issue to me. If a driver(s) has to be taken out of power saving mode to have decreased latency to this extreme, then its always latency issues.

I would run latency monitor or latency checker and see which driver or module is causing your latency to skyrocket to the point of cutting out.

You could also try disabling HPET in your Bios. Or enabling it if its off.

P.S. I've been running 8.1 with the new driver fine with no issues. Gaming , music both in wasapi and direct sound. Various frequencies and bit depths.

Haven't run into any issues yet. No instabilities yet.


----------



## shreddherring

Hi guys. I've recently bought a zxr, which has replaced an x-fi titanium. I've been using it for a few weeks now with my edifier s550 speakers, and I have noticed an issue when listening to music. The volume keeps jumping up and down.
When I had the titanium, this would happen when the "swm" option was checked in the audio control panel to turn on auto volume balancing, but so far I haven't found any such option for this card.
Settings I am using at the moment:
Surround: 100%
Crystalizer: 50%
I am not using smart volume, dialogue plus, no EQ, no extra bass options.
Speaker setup options:
5.1 surround
Centre
Subwoofer
Rear pair
Front left and right
Surround speakers

I'm using the official drivers, haven't yet tried the pax drivers on this card. Any thoughts welcome


----------



## djinferno806

Tried cleaning up your drivers?

Fully uninstall drivers, driver sweeper and reinstall.

See if that helps.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shreddherring*
> 
> Hi guys. I've recently bought a zxr, which has replaced an x-fi titanium. I've been using it for a few weeks now with my edifier s550 speakers, and I have noticed an issue when listening to music. The volume keeps jumping up and down.
> When I had the titanium, this would happen when the "swm" option was checked in the audio control panel to turn on auto volume balancing, but so far I haven't found any such option for this card.
> Settings I am using at the moment:
> Surround: 100%
> Crystalizer: 50%
> I am not using smart volume, dialogue plus, no EQ, no extra bass options.
> Speaker setup options:
> 5.1 surround
> Centre
> Subwoofer
> Rear pair
> Front left and right
> Surround speakers
> 
> I'm using the official drivers, haven't yet tried the pax drivers on this card. Any thoughts welcome


if you set all the speakers to full-range in the SBZ panel, it disables volume compression, otherwise it compresses the volume.


----------



## shreddherring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> if you set all the speakers to full-range in the SBZ panel, it disables volume compression, otherwise it compresses the volume.


And how do I set them to full range?
The only thing I can see that says full range is where you can select Front left and right and Surround speakers, both of which are already selected


----------



## Paul17041993

that, but if its already selected then something else must be happening, could you describe the volume changes more specifically? does it drop with increasing bass?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Does anyone know where you can get the ACM as a seperate item, I've contacted Creative when I first got the Z version because at the time I couldn't find one with the ACM and to see if they would sell as an accessory. I'm not concerned if it's a Creative solution I just need volume control and a plug adapter for my can's that could interface with the card itself. Any help would be appreciated, I'm sure I'm not the only one that's wanted this.

Nubby


----------



## shreddherring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> 
> 
> that, but if its already selected then something else must be happening, could you describe the volume changes more specifically? does it drop with increasing bass?


I think I've just solved the problem. Suddenly thought to check what the playback frequency was set to in windows, and it was 24/48. Changed it to 24/96 and the volume issue has disappeared, not to mention made the overall sound considerably sharper.
Should've thought of that earlier, whoops!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Does anyone know where you can get the ACM as a seperate item, I've contacted Creative when I first got the Z version because at the time I couldn't find one with the ACM and to see if they would sell as an accessory. I'm not concerned if it's a Creative solution I just need volume control and a plug adapter for my can's that could interface with the card itself. Any help would be appreciated, I'm sure I'm not the only one that's wanted this.
> 
> Nubby


creative is probably your best bet, though seeing as its only a passive device there *may* be other options, don't know of any though apart from an actual amp...

edit; as a side note, I'm pretty sure the ZxR version comes with the screw-on 6.35 adapters, the Zx doesn't, but they are both still the exact same unit.


----------



## ice445

Have they fixed the bogus new driver yet?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Someone explain to me really why this is a "fake" driver apparently? I'm a little confused by this.
> 
> So it seems this is the same driver as the one released previously(which btw has been taken down as its replaced by this one with the same name) however now it seems they have actually added the windows 8.1 support without having to disable driver signature. So if they added proper 8.1 support to the inf and its whql signed for 8.1 without changing any of the actual features, what is the problem with this? And why is it fake? Clearly if they haven't changed the driver name, they aren't trying to trick anybody.
> 
> Its pretty simple I mean come on. They haven't added new features or tried tricking us by changing the file name or version and they actually took down the one before this as this one can now replace it as it has support for win7-8.1.
> 
> This actually seems to be a pretty common sense thing to me. Paul, I dont get the reason for your Witch Hunt and email to Creative, is there some way they tried to deceive you that we are unaware of? I see no dishonesty or malice here.
> 
> 
> 
> they essentially just altered the date on the site for the latest drivers to be 22/01/2014 instead of whatever 2013 date it was originally, the files are identical.
> 
> problem is, us windows 8.1 users were to be given a proper driver release according to a set date, which ended up varying and being delayed, to then be given an impression of a patched driver being released which turned out to be "fake" (ie; nothing different from the previous), why do that? if they tested the drivers and found it works "fine" on 8.1, why change the date of an already released driver...? I mean, it even already had signatures for windows 8.1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> main problem though is that due to this, I still have a initialization bug to work around by running minecraft at least after booting, otherwise my sound is garbled and channels drop in and out, a stupid little bug that could, and should, have been fixed months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure but I believe a few other people may be in a similar boat with some game sound problems...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> Is there some way to disable Driver Signature Enforcement on windows 8.1 permanently cause i tried the Pax drivers but even though i put pc on sleep mode my settings aren't saved and sound card isn't recognized after i reboot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> driver signature is only needed on driver install, it then sticks to that hardware until its uninstalled or moved, so I'm thinking you have a power state bug, was there any problems present on just the standard drivers?
Click to expand...

Yes both files are same at every bytes. Don't bother updating it.


----------



## Elvandar

Finally finished my build today. ZxR sounds really good with a Sennheiser PC G4ME ZERO. I had a really strange issue, though, where connecting directly to the sound card (using 6.3mm adapters on the headset connectors) would give me sound but the microphone would not work. I tried almost everything imaginable to fix it, but discovered that using the ACM and plugging the connectors into the ACM solved the problem. Really strange that it worked out like that? I wanted to connect directly to the card to avoid sound degredation but, honestly, the sound output quality seems identical when connected to the ACM or the card.

Anyways, a few pictures:


----------



## ice445

That's a really nice looking system.


----------



## THC Butterz

I have the sbz and my cm storm sirus headset I feel isnt doing it any justice at all I think, so im in the market for a good, but affordable set of cans, as I make only about $160 a month spending money, I am looking at the Beyerdynamic DT-880 Pro, which is $194.49 on amazon, or the Sennheiser HD 598 which is $189.99 on newegg, which is the better all arround headset, any other sugestions.


----------



## Ghost12

I am extrememly disappointed with the quality of the microphone in the Acm and the chrystal voice driver. I watched the sales video before purchase and it was flawless, in reality is far from such. I use if for voip in Bf4 and often have complaints regards " in a bathtub" or simply can not understand what I say. Have tried tweaking various settings in the Creatrive mic software.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am extrememly disappointed with the quality of the microphone in the Acm and the chrystal voice driver. I watched the sales video before purchase and it was flawless, in reality is far from such. I use if for voip in Bf4 and often have complaints regards " in a bathtub" or simply can not understand what I say. Have tried tweaking various settings in the Creatrive mic software.


the simple fact is that your using a condenser mic with filtering software, any background noise will continue to wet the result and cannot be helped in any way, so you can either reduce your noise (lower speakers, use a headset, reduce other noise) or get a proper directional mic, most headsets use decent directional microphones these days, or a collar or clip-on will do.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the simple fact is that your using a condenser mic with filtering software, any background noise will continue to wet the result and cannot be helped in any way, so you can either reduce your noise (lower speakers, use a headset, reduce other noise) or get a proper directional mic, most headsets use decent directional microphones these days, or a collar or clip-on will do.


I do use headphones ( Audio technica ath-m50) and there is no background noise. I bought studio headphones when bought my soundcard and the acm mic was the deal maker to go this route.


----------



## Axaion

I found even with the better stand alone mic from the regular Z, disableing everything in the software leads to a much better experience..

Ofcourse, if you dont use push to talk (any gamer should, those that dont need to get shot lol) youll make annoying noises all the time and it will pick up some backgroun noise

Then again, just use push to talk lol


----------



## Metro.Is.King

Hi, just purchased a Creative SoundBlaster Z OEM. Im currently using with my old logitech z2300 2.1 speakers and bass box. Would love to hear any tips for getting the best out of these speakers.

Im currently using the SBX surround on, bass off and I honestly was expecting to hear a noticeable difference from onboard sound, but nope.

Im a terrible noob at sound configurations, but am willing to do anything even hardmodding the card to get better sound. Thanks


----------



## SaLX

As other posters have pointed out, the ACM is strictly deskbound due to it's size and weight. It will be by dint of it's limitations a win or lose solution. I have used the http://www.amazon.com/Andrea-Array-2S-Superbeam-Microphone/dp/B00DOGRUYG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1390003283&sr=8-2&keywords=superbeam with the SBZ and it works a treat on top of my monitor. It's slightly better than the mic you get with the SBZ, though I've not really done a proper A/B. It's an option.

Again, as has been pointed out (







), the ZxR really ought be pared down to just a single card (to compete with the STX), with the extraneous extras offered as options... .ain't going to happen though, especially with the suits in charge.

@Metro .. better amps, dacs and soundcards mean you've got to get better speakers or headphones. It's all incremental.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I do use headphones ( Audio technica ath-m50) and there is no background noise. I bought studio headphones when bought my soundcard and the acm mic was the deal maker to go this route.


hm, so you got the ACM in a good position facing you, no more then a meter away and everything's on good settings? use audacity to help test or seeing as you have headphones just set it to listen mode to test.



this is how mines set and I have 100% clear voice all the time unless I have music playing or explosions as it picks up the vibration off the desk from the sub underneath.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> As other posters have pointed out, the ACM is strictly deskbound due to it's size and weight. It will be by dint of it's limitations a win or lose solution. I have used the http://www.amazon.com/Andrea-Array-2S-Superbeam-Microphone/dp/B00DOGRUYG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1390003283&sr=8-2&keywords=superbeam with the SBZ and it works a treat on top of my monitor. it's slightly better than the mic you get with the SBZ, though I've not really done a proper A/B. It's an option.
> 
> Again, as has been pointed out (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), the ZxR really ought be pared down to just a single card (to compete with the STX), with the extraneous extras offered as options... .ain't going to happen though, especially with the suits in charge.
> 
> @Metro .. better amps, dacs and soundcards means you've got to get better speakers or headphones. It's all incremental.


Unless you score a ZxR for under $180 USD. I got my ZxR for $178 slightly used and I think that is a good price for it. However going with the retail price, the ZxR is a bit on the steep side.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> hm, so you got the ACM in a good position facing you, no more then a meter away and everything's on good settings? use audacity to help test or seeing as you have headphones just set it to listen mode to test.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how mines set and I have 100% clear voice all the time unless I have music playing or explosions as it picks up the vibration off the desk from the sub underneath.


Thanks, I cant use those settings, mic boost gives a bath tub noise on test feedback and in game. I have to have that completely off to be even useable. The rest of the settings match yours. The mic is on my desk 12-18" away at most and in front of my kb. In fact if look at my avatar photo can see it underneath main screen to left of stand.

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1751982/img-0834-jpg/sort/display_order/

Edit, just been playing with the settings and this is pretty clear now at least
http://gyazo.com/ba4f09b8ed2ae0afc2233288baedee15

Thank for your input


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thanks, I cant use those settings, mic boost gives a bath tub noise on test feedback and in game. I have to have that completely off to be even useable. The rest of the settings match yours. The mic is on my desk 12-18" away at most and in front of my kb. In fact if look at my avatar photo can see it underneath main screen to left of stand.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1751982/img-0834-jpg/sort/display_order/
> 
> Edit, just been playing with the settings and this is pretty clear now at least
> http://gyazo.com/ba4f09b8ed2ae0afc2233288baedee15
> 
> Thank for your input


mic boost seems to be off, unless you talk quite loudly that could be a cause of problem, have you also tried setting the focus to wide to see if it still waters?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> mic boost seems to be off, unless you talk quite loudly that could be a cause of problem, have you also tried setting the focus to wide to see if it still waters?


Yep tried pretty much all the settings on and off etc, think found something decent in the test mode then in game, "you in a bathtub" or not understood. The setting I just pictured seems clear so will play some BF4 shortly and try that if some squad mates are on.

Thanks


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shreddherring*
> 
> I think I've just solved the problem. Suddenly thought to check what the playback frequency was set to in windows, and it was 24/48. Changed it to 24/96 and the volume issue has disappeared, not to mention made the overall sound considerably sharper.
> Should've thought of that earlier, whoops!


Interesting I'll have to check mine as well, as mine has a very slight blur to it but it may just be the warmth/bass.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> I have the sbz and my cm storm sirus headset I feel isnt doing it any justice at all I think, so im in the market for a good, but affordable set of cans, as I make only about $160 a month spending money, I am looking at the Beyerdynamic DT-880 Pro, which is $194.49 on amazon, or the Sennheiser HD 598 which is $189.99 on newegg, which is the better all arround headset, any other sugestions.


I have the DT 880 pro's and love them, however depending on your stage preference Amazon has the 990 pro's on Amazon for 150$ atm. They're open though as opposed to the half open 880 cans.


----------



## ice445

Is it worth changing the sampling rate in Windows to 96K?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Is it worth changing the sampling rate in Windows to 96K?


Ive found it can be, there are some cases and times that 96K seems notably sharper and responsive, especially when listening to tracks with detailed high-end (eg; electronic) and with crystallizer enabled.


----------



## djinferno806

Paul, it would be wise not to spread misinformation about windows sampling frequencies. I highly doubt you can hear an improvement in your sound from just changing sampling frequencies. Your cryatalizer settings (in combination with 24 bit) are in higher probability responsible for this.

Resampling in windows will not add better resolution or more information. You are essentially applying zeros to a digital signal and then a filter. In a proper resampling engine, it is transparent and carries no sound change whatsoever. However windows vista/7/8 audio mixer introduces artifacts when resampling. This has been said by the sound stacks creator, and various audio publications. Do some research.

Whether its audible is debatable as most of it tends to be in the higher frequency range. However why would you up sample in windows if there is no benefit? Scientifically its proven with tons of RMAA results for years now.

True upsampling algorithms are CPU intensive(ex: foobar plugins etc.) And as such include more complex filters in order to negate artifacts. If you want to upsample, this is the way to do it, not in windows. Wasapi exclusive or asio is the way to go as it bypasses the mixer.

Point is, above 48khz, there is no benefit unless your source is 96khz or 192khz. At which point its a benefit to play audio in wasapi exclusive mode anyway in your media player.

As someone who's taken a lot of time And effort to help people out in this thread and provide the most accurate information, I don't like or appreciate seeing these kinds of posts.

I don't mean to come off harsh but it needs to be said. A lot of time the audiophile community comes off as full of nuts and people who hear placebo effects. I for one hate that stereotype and try to dispell those thoughts. Posts like yours just add to the audio myths and stereotypes and so should not be made.

I hope you take this as positive criticism as its not meant to upset.


----------



## Paul17041993

I thought we already went through this? and yes I did specifically mention with crystallizer...

I also use winamp but currently only the default nullsoft direct plugin as Ive never seen the need to try others yet. Most of my tracks range from [email protected], 1Mbps to [email protected], 2Mbps, as I said, I have noticed some cases where [email protected] makes crystallizer more lively.


----------



## djinferno806

Yes as Crystalizer needs 24 bit mode to properly work after compressing the dynamic range. The sampling frequency changes and how Crystalizer handles them are still unclear.

I think it should be made clear that you should only be setting your frequency and bitrate higher if you use crystalizer, otherwise its no point.

Why don't you use wasapi exclusive or asio plugins to play your music and avoid the nasty windows mixer? You can get bit perfect playback without any resampling at all.


----------



## nleksan

Personally, I record @ 32-48bit (depends on the input) and @ 192KHz because the higher the depth/frequency, the better it is to work with (if not more tedious) when mixing (I work with mostly musicians). Unless you drop millions on a custom built-to-spec studio, it's almost impossible to get a perfect recording; I've got a Room-within-a-Room setup with 4" (floor) to 12" (sides/ceiling) of RDSI (random density sound insulation; works better than stacking while taking less space), while the interior is as close as I can get to a zero noise baseline. The other thing is that any sound that ISN'T the music has to be cleaned.

Yet, while these very large files are ideal for those of us on the production end, they would make absolutely no difference to the consumer end because sound cards, receivers, etc would not be able to play back a true 32-48 bit depth recording. So, myself and every other audio engineer I know, when Mastering a recording take the depth/resolution of the now clean tracks to 16/44.1 or 24/48. There is no benefit for releasing anything beyond that; that's something that every person I know who is on the production end of audio agrees with unanimously, all saying pretty much the same thing as I already thought (waste of space, makes no acoustic difference, and even "heck, we should start releasing them at original bit-rate and definition... There would be a sudden influx of stained pants at the dry cleaners as audiophools rush to get them, and the internet would likely hit critical mass from the pure amount of, admittedly hilarious, nonsensical BS that we'd see everywhere.... I bet they'd pay $25 or more for an original track, that's a few hundred for just a CD; how many of them have spent hundreds, thousands on just CABLES? We'll be rich!" - friend and audio engineer at a well known recording studio, edited a bit to remove the adult language).

Keep Windows at 24 bit, as while 99% of the time there is zero difference, there ARE cases where you can hear the improved dynamic range (but it does nothing for files mastered @ 16bit); however, increasing the frequency setting is BAD; it causes audio aliasing/jitter/etc and DECREASES audio quality. Set 44.1 or 48KHz and leave it there, as even if the track is mastered @ 96KHz, you would NOT be able to hear a difference.... (I have yet to be able to hear a difference, and I used two masters of the same exact track: each 24bit and one was 48 the other 96; played through Titanium HD/ZxR/STX all, into Grado PS1000's and GS1000's, and a friend's HD800's, and neither of us can tell a single difference.... Oh, and I am the one who recorded/edited/mastered the file, so I know it quite well).
The only reason to bother with 24bit is because of the "squishing" that occurs to bit depth, where you lose a bit of it to compression resulting in 16bit being more like 12-13bit, therefore 24bit is required simply to be 16bit+....


----------



## Paul17041993

without post-processing of any kind, straight up-sampling from 16-24 or 44-96, you will (or shouldn't really) notice a difference, and could potentially cause erratic behavior, especially for 44-96, doesn't divide nicely. However, post-processing, like everything in SBX, 16-24 bitrate could possibly be noticeable straight off, depending on the track, and doubling the sample rate can potentially alter how the post-processing behaves, for better or worse really but usually something better, but rarely noticeable.

of course, anything above ~20KHz is virtually impossible for us to hear, but the needed rate is doubled for accuracy, as being in digital its on a set time which will almost always fall out of sync with split-second high-pitch noises, but then also doubling it again at playback can cause the hardware to behave slightly different alongside post-processing, it generally forces the hardware to react twice as fast and can.

on more professional hardware this may never happen, but cards such as these the doubled rate could cause noticeable change, in one sense you could think about AA even, the hardware doubles the samples and the air and our ears down-sample it back down again, giving it an ever so slight difference, all-in-all though it just depends on personal preference, if you want to try to get the absolute best out, you can try 96K, otherwise if you find it induces a noticeable amount of up-sample noise you could leave it on 44/48, there's also 88K you can try.

provided the drivers work correctly...


----------



## ice445

Quick question, is Crystallizer worth enabling? And if so, what level is a good balance?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well you know that sound is a personal thing some like more bass others more tremble but my opinion is that Crystallizer is good if you dont push it i have mine set to 25-30%


----------



## djinferno806

Ya the only way you'll know if Crystalizer is worth enabling is to try it and play around. All about preference.


----------



## Paul17041993

my example, I have a basic 5.1 setup but with some extra drivers for the front two channels, so i have surround and crystallizer set to 50% each as the default values are too strong and make it sound either horrible or sloppy, just depends on your setup and preference really so don't be afraid to mess with the sliders a lot, be sure to mess with the EQ settings too if your sound isn't incredibly flat and/or lively.


----------



## ice445

What's the deal with the Creative support site? All the other driver versions have been removed. All that's left is the "new" one.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> What's the deal with the Creative support site? All the other driver versions have been removed. All that's left is the "new" one.


and it seems to be stuck in 1997 speeds and design, actually.. were all time travelers and this is why creative is going "huh? you want working stuff?!"

Its clearly because theyre wondering what the heck PCI-e and such is, and why were not using ISA cards, soon.. soooooon


----------



## SaLX

Speeds are pretty quick here in the UK... .Axaion, I thought us being neighbours you'd get good speeds as well (OK there's a sea in-between).


----------



## Axaion

Really?, i usually get like 50Kb/s from them, and i got a 60/60Mbit connection


----------



## djinferno806

Ya same here I get 50 KB/s... What garbage.

Luckily I don't download drivers often. Perhaps the servers are in Europe?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Ya same here I get 50 KB/s... What garbage.
> 
> Luckily I don't download drivers often. Perhaps the servers are in Europe?


that would be scary since im danish


----------



## LunaP

Hmm question guys, I'm not seeing ANY option for surround / virtual surround type styles for headphones on my ZxR, though yeah I see the general settings page for the card in general w/ the Crystalizer/surround but that's it. When wearing headphones the only option when configuring is "stereo" and I know surround works in the games I'm playing because if I switch to my speakers I can hear things moving around the room if I change the in game camera angle but w/ headphones its in the same place no matter where I shift to, and sometimes sounds only come in on one side of the headphone vs moving around or playing on both sides like they should.

This is only game wise, music or w/e it seems fine ( non surround style as I'd have no clue of knowing )

Do I have a funky pair of Headphones or am I missing something? I've tried a few different games ranging from DayZ to BF4 to BF3 to AC4 to MMO's etc.


----------



## SaLX

Check to see if your speaker settings (in Windows Volume Mixer) are defaulting to 5.1 straight away every time you reboot. They ought to (being the default): but if they're not, then a reseat and a reinstall may be in order.

Not seen that problem before. I would say: check if the on board audio is still enabled (as a shot in the dark), but seeing as you are a prolific poster here on OC, I doubt that


----------



## djinferno806

Check my guide in the OP on how to set up virtual surround.

Also have you switched to headphone mode in the speakers/headphone tab of the z control panel?

@Axaion

Maybe theyre in Asia then? Lol. I'm running out of continents. Highly doubt its Africa. Haha. Maybe some Nigerian prince wants you to send him money first and then he will increase your download speed.


----------



## Axaion

im betting they put their severs in australia for the cheap internet and blazing speeds


----------



## SaLX

Denmark is known for it's blazingly fast bacon ....


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> im betting they put their severs in australia for the cheap internet and blazing speeds


my ass


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> Denmark is know for it's blazingly fast bacon ....


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> Check to see if your speaker settings (in Windows Volume Mixer) are defaulting to 5.1 straight away every time you reboot. They ought to (being the default): but if they're not, then a reseat and a reinstall may be in order.
> 
> Not seen that problem before. I would say: check if the on board audio is still enabled (as a shot in the dark), but seeing as you are a prolific poster here on OC, I doubt that


Onboard's disabled, but I'll double check on the windows audio and let you know appreciate it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Check my guide in the OP on how to set up virtual surround.
> 
> Also have you switched to headphone mode in the speakers/headphone tab of the z control panel?


Will do, and yeah I made sure to check it, if it isn't it auto plays out the speakers. If I set dolby or anything else and switch to headphones it plays out of BOTH to headphones AND the speakers lol, never seen that ability before ( though no change on the headphones )

Actually not seeing anything mentioning to Virtual surround, though I DO see a link for PAX drivers, so I'm curious to try those when I get home, any benefits to them? I'm reading the forum post they're linked to but it just gives a brief description.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> The 116db in the Z vs 124db in the stx is not noticeable by me. *The driver is stable and the surround is a lot better in my opinion to Dolby Headphone.*


I'm not actually seeing anything stating Dolby Headphone, seen mention of it in other places as well. I haven't given enough time in troubleshooting though, which after work I'll probably start looking around if anything. Appreciate any input + all help thus far


----------



## SaLX

LO DJ - Axaion's preferred transport in Denmark! I'm sure somebody's built a Haggis car somewhere for any of us Scots.....

@Luna - Dolby Headphone????? No such thing on these cards.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> @Luna - Dolby Headphone????? No such thing on these cards.


Yeah I was questioning it too from the quote that's all. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Paul17041993

I think if you want dolby running through "dolby headphones", your left with using the digital output.

but if the headset connects via USB and no 3.5mm jacks/toslink (ie; full-digital horror) then well your card cannot be used for it.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I think if you want dolby running through "dolby headphones", your left with using the digital output.
> 
> but if the headset connects via USB and no 3.5mm jacks/toslink (ie; full-digital horror) then well your card cannot be used for it.


Mine's just the Jack no USB. I'm using DT 880 pro's


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hmm question guys, I'm not seeing ANY option for surround / virtual surround type styles for headphones on my ZxR, though yeah I see the general settings page for the card in general w/ the Crystalizer/surround but that's it. When wearing headphones the only option when configuring is "stereo" and I know surround works in the games I'm playing because if I switch to my speakers I can hear things moving around the room if I change the in game camera angle but w/ headphones its in the same place no matter where I shift to, and sometimes sounds only come in on one side of the headphone vs moving around or playing on both sides like they should.
> 
> This is only game wise, music or w/e it seems fine ( non surround style as I'd have no clue of knowing )
> 
> Do I have a funky pair of Headphones or am I missing something? I've tried a few different games ranging from DayZ to BF4 to BF3 to AC4 to MMO's etc.


I'm not sure but from my test like most games, I set to use 5.1 / Surround so the game will throw those signal at the card to process to my headphone. The game doesn't know what you use. Just the card does the job to redistribute the channels.

I'm using AKG Q701 which has a large soundstage.


----------



## Paul17041993

decided to look for ASIO/WASAPI plugins for winamp, found some but they all seem very old or otherwise in a language other then english, and the official winamp site is half-down for an overhawl so the plugins section is non-existant...

maiko WASAPI seems to not work correctly, only playing for half a second and then pausing, enabling exclusive mode then sends the card into an audio loop of the first half second of the track, any ideas or does anyone know of other [working] plugins I could try?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> decided to look for ASIO/WASAPI plugins for winamp, found some but they all seem very old or otherwise in a language other then english, and the official winamp site is half-down for an overhawl so the plugins section is non-existant...
> 
> maiko WASAPI seems to not work correctly, only playing for half a second and then pausing, enabling exclusive mode then sends the card into an audio loop of the first half second of the track, any ideas or does anyone know of other [working] plugins I could try?


aint gonna lie, we do like our bacon here









when i used winamp i used the Kernel Streaming plug-in

But ive moved on to f2k now


----------



## SaLX

J River for teh win..... it's also nice looking without having to fart around, and does the same thing just as well as Foobar. Drawback? Got to pay for it. Heard good things about Musicbee too.

Your mermaid is typically nekid being Danish.. have you lot no shame? Also she's a bit small??


_Hi! We are Sound Blaster fans! Dolby Headphone is rubbish....._


----------



## LocoDiceGR

SBZ Switcher - Automate Speakers/Headphones mode switching:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=381416


----------



## djinferno806

Its been posted here before multiple times already. Its also in the OP.

It was originally posted up on the creative forums.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

im sorry bro i didn't see that !!!


----------



## djinferno806

Its all good. Pretty handy tool.


----------



## Inwl

Never mind


----------



## 331149

Nothing but trouble with these audio cards.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Nothing but trouble with these audio cards.


Is there an issue you are having or had? Or did you just post this for no actual benefit to yourself or others?

I have not nor the vast majority of users had issues with this card. Usually driver reinstall or OS reinstall fixes issues.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Nothing but trouble with these audio cards.


Its my best sound card to date no issues with it...


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Its my best sound card to date no issues with it...


Well I guess it depends on what you use it for. General music playing and it's absolutely fine (when the drivers load properly which they rarely do).
Gaming .. Ehh not so much. Tons of people, including me, are having issues where the channels are getting messed up or completely disabled (such as in the left side) after a certain amount of time. It has happened in 2 different builds now.

So yeah, nothing but trouble with these audio cards. I removed it from my rig today and I'm much happier with the lower quality sound the onboard provides because; It does not bug out on me.

I'll continue with my timer interrupt investigation on my 3rd rig, because I think there's an issue here with interrupts and Z sound cards which makes them go bonkers.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well i have the SB Z connected to my amp so it just works as a pass trough the amp does the 5.1 or 2.1 or what ever i need it to do maybe thats why i dont have any issues i only have one cable coming out from the SB Z


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> J River for teh win..... it's also nice looking without having to fart around, and does the same thing just as well as Foobar. Drawback? Got to pay for it. Heard good things about Musicbee too.
> 
> Your mermaid is typically nekid being Danish.. have you lot no shame? Also she's a bit small??
> 
> 
> _Hi! We are Sound Blaster fans! Dolby Headphone is rubbish....._


Shame?, hah no. were just not brainwashed that far yet.


----------



## Dreyka

So, I'm planning to make a Virtual Surround Sound (VSS) comparison video soon. The problem with most comparison videos is they are not comparing the same audio and as a result an A/B test isn't possible.

What I intend to do is record some footage in Battlefield with FRAPS while recording the audio as separate channels as Fraps allows multi-channel recording. I would then play this footage back in MPC-HC while using the VSS and record the stereo output. Afterwards, I'd overlay this stereo audio on to the original footage. As a result, you'd have the same footage with different VSS applied.

However, the major problem is that SBX Pro Studio is 5.1 whereas CMSS-3D and Dolby Headphone are 7.1. If Fraps is recording 7.1 channels then wouldn't the audio sound different than if it were recording 5.1 which SBX Pro Studio should use?

The speaker positions of 5.1 and 7.1 is different isn't it? If they use the same positions then I should be able to a comparison if SBX Pro Studio is using the correct channels. This image: http://i.imgur.com/0LCxVv1.jpg seems to show 5.1 and 7.1 using different positions. In 5.1 the speakers are at 110° whereas in the 7.1 system they are a 90°.

If I could record 7.1 and 5.1 in Battlefield at the same time then this wouldn't be a problem but I don't think this is even possible.

So, it should be possible to make a comparison video of Dolby Headphone 7.1 and CMSS-3D with the same footage but not possible to do it for SBX Pro Studio.

To take this a step further. As no VSS actually interacts with the game anymore now that OpenAL and DirectSound are deprecated couldn't we create Standard footage that all future VSS is applied too. This footage would be available online in multi-channel format and people could then apply the VSS themselves. It would also mean that all VSS could be compared to each other properly.

If we were to do this then we would need to know what footage should be used to properly test VSS in different situations. Battlefield is a pretty good game to use because the sound design is good and has verticality as well with jets and helicopters flying over head and distance gunfire, as well as sounds that are close by. Of course, footage from other games can be used as well. The main thing I think that needs to be discussed is how do you evaluate VSS and what audio would be needed to properly evaluate it.


----------



## djinferno806

No matter how you record or implement it, there will always be an inherent problem with these comparison videos. The audio will be compressed on YouTube and that alone make difference. The second you affect frequencies, the sound effect changes and you don't get the same sound response in your ears. I can attest to that having used all 3 surround techs and the videos on YouTube don't do them justice usually.

If you can additionally include a video format thats high quality in audio for download somewhere that would be great.

Also windows should downmix 7.1 to 5.1 by including the side speakers into the rears and left and rights. Regardless you should be able to set DH as 5.1 in the xonar control panel. I've done it before. Same for cmss3d in windows sound panel.


----------



## Dreyka

Spoiler: Quote: djinferno806!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> No matter how you record or implement it, there will always be an inherent problem with these comparison videos. The audio will be compressed on YouTube and that alone make difference. The second you affect frequencies, the sound effect changes and you don't get the same sound response in your ears. I can attest to that having used all 3 surround techs and the videos on YouTube don't do them justice usually.
> 
> If you can additionally include a video format thats high quality in audio for download somewhere that would be great.
> 
> Also windows should downmix 7.1 to 5.1 by including the side speakers into the rears and left and rights. Regardless you should be able to set DH as 5.1 in the xonar control panel. I've done it before. Same for cmss3d in windows sound panel.






Youtube doesn't have to be used ( I will be hosting it there as well) and audio compression is very good. You can't tell apart a 320kbps mp3 from FLAC but for you placebo people I can compress the audio using FLAC and host it elsewhere. I would always be keeping the lossless audio anyway and the raw 7.1 audio would never be lossy compressed as it would need to be used for future VSS comparison videos.

Still my major issue is SBX Pro Studio being 5.1 and Dolby Headphone and CMSS-3D being 7.1. Could I use 5.1 channels from the 7.1 channel recording and still have it sounding as it should?

Update: So I did a quick test in HL2 with Fraps with speaker setting at 5.1. It records 6 channels in PCM which is excellent as there is no audio compression from Fraps. I'll do a 7.1 test now.

Update 2: 7.1 channels PCM recorded correctly as well. It records 8 channels as it should.

Update 3: SBX Pro Studio will not play a video with 7.1 channels. Looks like I'm going to have to manually remove 2 channels.

Update 4: Ok to properly test this. I'm going to need a scripted event. I record the event with 7.1 and then record the event with 5.1. Remove 2 channels from the 7.1 so it is 5.1. Compare this new 5.1 audio versus the originally recorded 5.1.

Update 5: Found something interesting when recording with Fraps with an X-Fi titantium as the 7.1 default device. 8 channels are recorded 6 of which are silent. The audio has gone CMSS-3D in the 2 channels that are not silent. Had to use Razer as the default device to record 8 channels correctly.


----------



## Cpt.Jeff

Should I go with an Aune T1 or Objective2 combo over the SBZ? I am hearing that I will have audio quality problems with driving anything on the lower spectrum.

I am new to all of this so just looking for the right setup. I don't plan on using 600 ohm phones but you never know. Right now I am interested in the HE 400 and X1s


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreyka*
> 
> You can't tell apart a 320kbps mp3 from FLAC but for you placebo people I can compress the audio using FLAC and host it elsewhere.


This type of attitude is not necessary. This is not the place for discussion of audio myths or whether you can hear a difference.

With that said I also think 320 mp3 is enough given its encoded properly.

But that wasn't my point at all which you missed. My point was YouTube compression which from my understanding isn't actually full 320 kbps even in HD. Also there is dynamic range compression that happens to facilitate volume issues AFAIK. Which may or may not affect how you hear the hrtf.

Don't mean to sound hard however my whole point was to see if you could include the video file itself on top of YouTube. Nobody hear wants flac which is overkill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt.Jeff*
> 
> Should I go with an Aune T1 or Objective2 combo over the SBZ? I am hearing that I will have audio quality problems with driving anything on the lower spectrum.
> 
> I am new to all of this so just looking for the right setup. I don't plan on using 600 ohm phones but you never know. Right now I am interested in the HE 400 and X1s


You are comparing apples to oranges almost. The O2 is a USB dac and amp. It has no DSPs or virtual surround for gaming. If you don't care about these then get the O2. Especially for the HE400s which seem to be hard to drive somewhat. Regardless the z wouldn't drive them properly so you'd want to double amp the z's headphone output.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> With that said I also think 320 mp3 is enough given its encoded properly.


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*


You seem confused?

Maybe I should have elaborated.

Its enough for this specific test not as a general rule of thumb.


----------



## furyn9

Well I just get the krk rokit 5 last week the sound awesome , now my problem is the static noise , I hope the ground loop insulator resolve the problem, also with my old av-40 never had that problem I'd wonder why with this monitor which are better has this problem , I will update later ,

The ground insulator it does fix the static noise , the speakers are dead quiet now (idle) the sound the same I don't see any different in sound ,


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> You seem confused?
> 
> Maybe I should have elaborated.
> 
> Its enough for this specific test not as a general rule of thumb.










though Id have to question what effects it would have on the results, but usually its only the low and high ends you loose...


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though Id have to question what effects it would have on the results, but usually its only the low and high ends you loose...


The problem is in recreating a believable hrtf field, every frequency and its timing matters. Though its hard to tell how much effect this would have. I stand by what I said before. All those YouTube comparison videos, usually don't do the actual hrtf tech justice. You have to experience it to make a good judgment.

But we will see how this test comes out.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> The problem is in recreating a believable hrtf field, every frequency and its timing matters. Though its hard to tell how much effect this would have. I stand by what I said before. All those YouTube comparison videos, usually don't do the actual hrtf tech justice. You have to experience it to make a good judgment.
> 
> But we will see how this test comes out.


yea youtube compression can be an absolute horror, even on 1080p at times...


----------



## djriful

Anything that stream over the web is compressed.  Unless there is a download link to the raw files.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Anything that stream over the web is compressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless there is a download link to the raw files.


technically everything is compressed these days, but lossy compression formats like mp3 and mp4/flash videos, of course, will loose detail to make their size very small, loss-less however, like FLAC, you're guaranteed it has everything, while still being smaller then raw formats, like WAV and AVI.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Isn't VBR -0 preferable to 320 cbr?


----------



## HyeVltg3

Kind of getting freaked out as google hits bring up nothing.

I have the ZxR Installed and everything is working as I assume it should

I use headphones and speakers.

the thing thats freaking me out is, EVERY time I switch from Speakers to Headphones via the software setting, I hear a quiet noticeable "Click" sound coming from my Case....happens every time I hit the button in the software.

is there any mechanical part on the card that could even make an audible click sound?


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Kind of getting freaked out as google hits bring up nothing.
> 
> I have the ZxR Installed and everything is working as I assume it should
> 
> I use headphones and speakers.
> 
> the thing thats freaking me out is, EVERY time I switch from Speakers to Headphones via the software setting, I hear a quiet noticeable "Click" sound coming from my Case....happens every time I hit the button in the software.
> 
> is there any mechanical part on the card that could even make an audible click sound?


That soft click is the headphone amp being switched on and off when you switch from speakers to headphones mode and back.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Kind of getting freaked out as google hits bring up nothing.
> 
> I have the ZxR Installed and everything is working as I assume it should
> 
> I use headphones and speakers.
> 
> the thing thats freaking me out is, EVERY time I switch from Speakers to Headphones via the software setting, I hear a quiet noticeable "Click" sound coming from my Case....happens every time I hit the button in the software.
> 
> is there any mechanical part on the card that could even make an audible click sound?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> That soft click is the headphone amp being switched on and off when you switch from speakers to headphones mode and back.


most likely a little anti-bump relay, being headphones you definitely don't want the in-rush to blow out your eardrums


----------



## Ghost12

delete


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> most likely a little anti-bump relay, being headphones you definitely don't want the in-rush to blow out your eardrums


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> most likely a little anti-bump relay, being headphones you definitely don't want the in-rush to blow out your eardrums


Ahh ok. Always thought it was the amp being switched on.


----------



## djinferno806

Ya amps on their own don't have any moving parts, in the Z/ZXR's case they are just IC chips that provide the necessary output voltage. Most high end audio equipment will include a magnetic relay wit the amps though to delay the sudden onset of high DC voltage that could harm speakers or headphones. Just like Paul said.

The Z does not have this likely due to one of two reasons. Either Creative didnt feel the need for it as the amp IC in the Z is not very powerful or they just wanted to have the best possible design on their high end card for principle.

The Xonar STX and the Phoebus do the same thing at startup or switching from headphones to speakers.


----------



## ampy60

So the red of this card is its biggest downfall. I set out yesterday to fix that. Using nothing more than what paint and colors my father-in-law had laying around his garage. The results are quite pleasing.

Original, OEM look.

I swapped out the 3mm red LEDs for some greater diffusion 5mm blue LEDS, and painted the sound core 3D a nice blue. The result is not perfect due to the difficulty of masking around those close capacitors. However, It's unlikely that anyone will ever look too costly at it.

Next I needed to paint the shielding. The results were quite pleasing.

I still need to swap out the red tinted plexi for some clear stuff, but that will take a trip to the hardware store, something that was not part of this project.

The end results I think look 100 times better than the original once everything it together and running.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ampy60*
> 
> So the red of this card is its biggest downfall. I set out yesterday to fix that. Using nothing more thank what pint and cools my father-in-law had laying around his gerage, the results are quite pleasing.
> 
> Everybody knows the traditional SoundBlaster Z is not the most optimal of color schemes for most individuals. I set out yesterday to change that using nothing more that paint and supplies that my father-in-law had lying around his gerage.
> 
> I swapped out the 3mm red LEDs for some greater diffusion 5mm blue LEDS, and painted the sound core 3D a nice blue. The result is not perfect due to the difficulty of masking around those close capacitors. However, It's unlikely that anyone will ever look too costly at it.
> 
> Next I needed to paint the shielding. The results were quite pleasing.
> 
> I still need to swap out the red tinted plexi for some clear stuff, but that will take a trip to the hardware store, something that was not part of this project.
> 
> The end results I think look 100 times better than the original once everything it together and running.


Nice modding! I'm planning electrical tape the LED and call it a day.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Well I guess it depends on what you use it for. General music playing and it's absolutely fine (when the drivers load properly which they rarely do).
> Gaming .. Ehh not so much. Tons of people, including me, are having issues where the channels are getting messed up or completely disabled (such as in the left side) after a certain amount of time. It has happened in 2 different builds now.
> 
> So yeah, nothing but trouble with these audio cards. I removed it from my rig today and I'm much happier with the lower quality sound the onboard provides because; It does not bug out on me.
> 
> I'll continue with my timer interrupt investigation on my 3rd rig, because I think there's an issue here with interrupts and Z sound cards which makes them go bonkers.


Yeah I tend to believe everything a company makes must be crap if I have 1 bad experience too, I mean the chances of me and the few other people I read on the internet having a defective or bad card, or bad cable or crappy speakers or setup or even user error is impossible right?

I also like to jump on forum threads just to rant vs ask for suggestions or see if anyone savy enough might understand the issue I'm having and lead me in the right direction. It's the internet and I completely agree with you that there's no false information posted!







you sure showed Creative who's boss by letting us know you uninstalled it!


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> That soft click is the headphone amp being switched on and off when you switch from speakers to headphones mode and back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> most likely a little anti-bump relay, being headphones you definitely don't want the in-rush to blow out your eardrums


So its a perfectly normal thing, nothing to worry about?
Upgraded from the craptastic Recon3D, so the clicks paranoid me into thinking it was some electrical shortage everytime i switch modes as the Recond3D didnt make any sound when switching.


----------



## djinferno806

Ya i just wiggled the leds enough until they popped off. Couldn't stand the red ruining my UV every time.

Much better now and the red shield doesnt even show with the soft UV glow unless you put a light up to it.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yeah I tend to believe everything a company makes must be crap if I have 1 bad experience too, I mean the chances of me and the few other people I read on the internet having a defective or bad card, or bad cable or crappy speakers or setup or even user error is impossible right?
> 
> I also like to jump on forum threads just to rant vs ask for suggestions or see if anyone savy enough might understand the issue I'm having and lead me in the right direction. It's the internet and I completely agree with you that there's no false information posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sure showed Creative who's boss by letting us know you uninstalled it!


Hmmmm my sarcasm metre is slowly inching forward.....

Lettuce be cereal now. I am sure he is just a troll who came here to badmouth sound cards after watching some TekkSyndicate videos and jumping on the bandwagon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> So its a perfectly normal thing, nothing to worry about?
> Upgraded from the craptastic Recon3D, so the clicks paranoid me into thinking it was some electrical shortage everytime i switch modes as the Recond3D didnt make any sound when switching.


Read my post above as I went into further detail to compliment Paul's post.

In short, it is normal.

You can breathe now lol.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ampy60*


the colours kinda has a neat effect in my eyes, but still a great colour mod, recon creative should have gone a step further and had the LEDs connected on jumpers instead of hard-soldered in, maby even made an optional silver shroud available...


----------



## Paul17041993

so yea just gave f2k a try with WASAPI, strangely using the f2k up-sampler to 96K makes it very deep, until the front channels dropped out... so the problem occurs on WASAPI too...

I think I'm just going to stick with good ol' winamp and its default DS plugin...


----------



## Hl86

Is there any difference between the bass boost in windows enhancement and in creative Sound Blaster Z?


----------



## Ghost12

Have a small issue lately, if I leave my pc idle but on for an hour or so, when I come back I have zero sound. Have to restart.


----------



## SaLX

Just a wee asides. Many builders are rightfully proud of their rigs and lighting and stuff. They all point towards our monitors. If we've the space on our desktops, why not have them redesigned to point at us, sideways on with the DVD, USB ports an buttons pointing again at us?

Micro ATX boards look sooo cool though.


----------



## LunaP

Lol UGH @ Djinferno









you've officially turned me over to the head-fi forums and I've seriously become an audiophile now. Was debating on the T1's but now looks like vs jumping to the DT 990's I may just be grabbing myself a paif of T90's to test with this weekend to see how I like them XD

Pretty sure the ZxR can handle them and OMG you never told me that the headphone addon for the ZxR that sits on your desk actually amplifies vs controls the volume, I finally messed with it last week and omg I got submersed in my audio and didn't want to stop !









Also interesting enough pulled my oooold PC from the garage, still has teh X-Fi Titanium in it lol. Completely forgot the specs on that one.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Pretty sure the ZxR can handle them and OMG you never told me that the headphone addon for the ZxR that sits on your desk actually amplifies vs controls the volume, I finally messed with it last week and omg I got submersed in my audio and didn't want to stop !


it does...? where does it get the power from...?

though one thing I know with my Zx, the headphone power output is so intense I have to leave the ACM's volume on only 5% or less (card @ 50% volume) or the basic earbuds I'm currently using (temporary) either crackle or blow my ears out...


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> it does...? where does it get the power from...?
> 
> though one thing I know with my Zx, the headphone power output is so intense I have to leave the ACM's volume on only 5% or less (card @ 50% volume) or the basic earbuds I'm currently using (temporary) either crackle or blow my ears out...


Not sure tbh, but I love it! I keep my card around 50-60% then boost the ACM and just get lost in it.

Getting ready to put in an order for a pair of T90's currently was just checking local areas to see if anyone had any. Gonna return my DT 880 Pro's tomorrow, since its still within the 30 day, and found that the purple/red stuff on the side of one was just from the hot glue or w/e they use to seal on the cushions. Looking forward to how these will sound. Worst case I just go back to the 880's but doubt I will.

I'm told they're very bright on the treble so in case of which curious if anyone has a tutorial on what does what w/ the equalizer so I can understand what I'm tweaking if I need to tone it down a tad. (I normally keep EQ off )

Debating between new or used atm..... 500$ vs 649$ lol.... why is this even a decision.... D: ugh


----------



## Axaion

Unless the ACM has a power cable plugged into it, its not amping a thing, set your card to 100% without the ACM, and listen to something at FULL blast, plug in the ACM with it to 'max' and have the same volume


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Unless the ACM has a power cable plugged into it, its not amping a thing, set your card to 100% without the ACM, and listen to something at FULL blast, plug in the ACM with it to 'max' and have the same volume


For me the difference is there, 100% volume vs 100% ACM there's something empowering coming from it I just don't know what...or how to explain it D:


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> For me the difference is there, 100% volume vs 100% ACM there's something empowering coming from it I just don't know what...or how to explain it D:


I guess the card has a sneaky little power line via the audio cables, possibly the middle contact on the mic cable (used with some microphones that require phantom power), and the ACM has a post-amp as a booster, Id have to look at a dismantled ACM to be sure though...


----------



## lb_felipe

Are those 1/4" male to 3.5mm female adapters bundled with ZXR compatible with any 3.5mm cable like that one included in the bundle, or even then a, e.g., Monoprice 665?

I ask for that because those adapters have a screw to plug itself onto 3.5mm plug from the ACM.

So are they?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Are those 1/4" male to 3.5mm female adapters bundled with ZXR compatible with any 3.5mm cable like that one included in the bundle, or even then a, e.g., Monoprice 665?
> 
> I ask for that because those adapters have a screw to plug itself onto 3.5mm plug from the ACM.
> 
> So are they?


As long as its 3.5mm it should fit. I had a couple sitting around and tested it too, feels cooler to use the bigger input vs the lil one lol









Just pulled the trigger on some t90's







oh boyyy here we go.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Are those 1/4" male to 3.5mm female adapters bundled with ZXR compatible with any 3.5mm cable like that one included in the bundle, or even then a, e.g., Monoprice 665?
> 
> I ask for that because those adapters have a screw to plug itself onto 3.5mm plug from the ACM.
> 
> So are they?


usually the jacket on 3.5 plugs are small enough to fit in the screwlock, some occasions they aren't, you just have to test your plugs yourself to see.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> For me the difference is there, 100% volume vs 100% ACM there's something empowering coming from it I just don't know what...or how to explain it D:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the card has a sneaky little power line via the audio cables, possibly the middle contact on the mic cable (used with some microphones that require phantom power), and the ACM has a post-amp as a booster, Id have to look at a dismantled ACM to be sure though...
Click to expand...

No it's just a potentiometers for the output, the rest is just an extension cable. Many said, it degrades the sound quality and in most case it would be the quality of the cable shielding and the potentiometers quality as well.


----------



## djriful

For sciences...

I am unable to open the last part, but it is just a potentiometer:


----------



## Paul17041993

that's the red version, same as I have, did a test myself and there was no difference with or without it.

the black version on the ZxR however I am unsure of, which is the one in question, @LunaP you sure you tested using only the headphone output on the card...?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> that's the red version, same as I have, did a test myself and there was no difference with or without it.
> 
> the black version on the ZxR however I am unsure of, which is the one in question, @LunaP you sure you tested using only the headphone output on the card...?


Hm? I'm using the headphone output of the ACM lol. Haven't tested on the card directly


----------



## lb_felipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> As long as its 3.5mm it should fit. I had a couple sitting around and tested it too, feels cooler to use the bigger input vs the lil one lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on some t90's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh boyyy here we go.


Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> usually the jacket on 3.5 plugs are small enough to fit in the screwlock, some occasions they aren't, you just have to test your plugs yourself to see.


So those what I'd use would be the plug of ModMic and that of bundled stereo 3.5mm male to stereo RCA male cable with the ZXR.

What do you think?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hm? I'm using the headphone output of the ACM lol. Haven't tested on the card directly


You totally didnt do what i said then


----------



## Kronvict

I plugged in my 250ohm DT990s directly into my ZXR's headphone port and noticed no difference in sound quality or degradation compared to having it plugged into the ACM. But thats just me so maybe i just don't have the "Audiophile ears" to tell the difference.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I plugged in my 250ohm DT990s directly into my ZRX's headphone port and noticed no difference in sound quality or degradation compared to having it plugged into the ACM. But thats just me so maybe i just don't have the "Audiophile ears" to tell the difference.


it would be very very light, likely only noticeable with 600OHM or similar headphones, which need good power and would likely be "bottlenecked" by the extra components in the ACM.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> You totally didnt do what i said then


I did its completely different, maxing it on the ACM however blows out the mids from what its sounding like.

Anywhoo been running my T90's w/ the ZxR the past couple days and my god does it sound amazing. I feel like it pairs quiet well so far but sure I can unlock it further. A huge step up from the 880 pros.

Even more glad I got this card now!


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I did its completely different, maxing it on the ACM however blows out the mids from what its sounding like.
> 
> Anywhoo been running my T90's w/ the ZxR the past couple days and my god does it sound amazing. I feel like it pairs quiet well so far but sure I can unlock it further. A huge step up from the 880 pros.
> 
> Even more glad I got this card now!


No you didnt, the quote on you said you never tried it with the card only, without the ACM at 100%, then with the acm with both on 100%


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> No you didnt, the quote on you said you never tried it with the card only, without the ACM at 100%, then with the acm with both on 100%


Because I didn't quote you, I didn't respond to you I apologize. The quote was saying I only keep it plugged into the ACM which is the whole point of what we're talking about lol. Without the ACM there's no boost because the ACM isn't adding to it


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Because I didn't quote you, I didn't respond to you I apologize. The quote was saying I only keep it plugged into the ACM which is the whole point of what we're talking about lol. Without the ACM there's no boost because the ACM isn't adding to it


Ive no idea what you were talking about, but i was talking about a surefire way to tell if the ACM was adding or not adding any extra juice to the headphones, by pluggin the headphones directly into the headphone port on the card without the ACM, with the card on 100% , then -WITH- the ACM with -BOTH- on 100%









You said you tried that, then later said you never even used the headphone port without the ACM, thus i said you didnt do as i said.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> *Ive no idea what you were talking about,* but i was talking about a surefire way to tell if the ACM was adding or not adding any extra juice to the headphones, by pluggin the headphones directly into the headphone port on the card without the ACM, with the card on 100% , then -WITH- the ACM with -BOTH- on 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said you tried that, then later said you never even used the headphone port without the ACM, thus i said you didnt do as i said.


Ok I'm confused now, you stated that you were 100% sure that I did not do what you asked, but now you're unsure.

Anyways I did what you asked at the time, the difference with on the headphone jack @ 100% is 100%
With the ACM @ 100% + ACM @ 100% is like 125%-140% it does something to the Mids it seems, or at least FEELS that way, sort of like when you have a pair of gaming headphones and apply power to them or push into the 2nd option switch for w/e ballistic effect they have, just at a lower rate with these.

Hope that clarifies


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ok I'm confused now, you stated that you were 100% sure that I did not do what you asked, but now you're unsure.
> 
> Anyways I did what you asked at the time, the difference with on the headphone jack @ 100% is 100%
> With the ACM @ 100% + ACM @ 100% is like 125%-140% it does something to the Mids it seems, or at least FEELS that way, sort of like when you have a pair of gaming headphones and apply power to them or push into the 2nd option switch for w/e ballistic effect they have, just at a lower rate with these.
> 
> Hope that clarifies


Maybe i should have clarified, if you werent talking about the same thing as me, which i assumed you were, i would have no idea what you were on about, as i assumed we were talking about the same thing in the first place, and my long range mind reading device is on loan to the NSA. (bastards never returned it.)


----------



## MaximilianKohler

How do you know which games to use Alchemy for? I played through both borderlands games without knowing I was supposed to use alchemy ._.

I use Alchemy for CS 1.6 and CSS but CSGO crashes when I try it with alchemy. Also, how am I supposed to know what settings to use? There is an old list that has older games, but for new games I wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Alchemy is only used for games that are "Pre-Vista" basically. Creative has a list of games that the Alchemy program restores hardware acceleration for.

OpenAL games came later, but still had hardware accelerated audio options with EAX. Those do not require Alchemy under Vista and Windows 7.

The original FEAR is one such game that requires Alchemy to restore its hardware accelerated audio.

No newer games require it or able to utilize it.

This list will answer your question as to which games support or need it.

http://support.creative.com/kb/showarticle.aspx?sid=28967
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> How do you know which games to use Alchemy for? I played through both borderlands games without knowing I was supposed to use alchemy ._.
> 
> I use Alchemy for CS 1.6 and CSS but CSGO crashes when I try it with alchemy. Also, how am I supposed to know what settings to use? There is an old list that has older games, but for new games I wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

The Borderlands games are pretty new though... definitely post-vista.

And that list doesn't even have CS 1.6 and CSS, both of which benefit from Alchemy on win7. The list I linked to has more games, including the CS games, but it doesn't have the Borderlands games, so I don't know what other games it's missing.


----------



## minaelromany

I've got the SBZ today as an "upgrade" to my X-Fi Titanium PCIe card which is still working fine. I am still wondering why the hell did I upgrade while I am still using a 14 years old Creative SoundWorks DTT3500 Digital speakers lol

Anyway, the sound is a little better and I lost 2 channels (7.1 down to 5.1) and Tone control (Treble and Bass)

I don't like my bass to be that high and no matter what I do with EQ or sound properties, I still can't get the nice level of bass that I get with my X-Fi when I turn down bass tone control to the minimum -12db. Is there any tweak to get tone control back ?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> I've got the SBZ today as an "upgrade" to my X-Fi Titanium PCIe card which is still working fine. I am still wondering why the hell did I upgrade while I am still using a 14 years old Creative SoundWorks DTT3500 Digital speakers lol
> 
> Anyway, the sound is a little better and I lost 2 channels (7.1 down to 5.1) and Tone control (Treble and Bass)
> 
> I don't like my bass to be that high and no matter what I do with EQ or sound properties, I still can't get the nice level of bass that I get with my X-Fi when I turn down bass tone control to the minimum -12db. Is there any tweak to get tone control back ?


EQ, 31, 62 and 125Hz are your "bass", turn them all the way down and you will loose your low-end completely and things will sound lifeless.
(no LFE/sub if you will)


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> EQ, 31, 62 and 125Hz are your "bass", turn them all the way down and you will loose your low-end completely and things will sound lifeless.
> (no LFE/sub if you will)


Actually you got it wrong.

With Tone control and Bass set to -12dB from windows sound control or 0% from X-Fi Entertainment Mode control center, there is still bass in the LFE and it is very good just not very punchy. I also use Bass Redirection and LFE channel is present and very good.

However, this is only with my speakers. With my 5.1 Roccat Kave headphones I have to raise that bass tone level


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Wow, I just received my ZXR today and completely agree with people who say it's terrible.

I'm using CS 1.6 for testing because CSGO sound is awful. I've been playing 1.6 for 8+ years with an xfi extreme gamer, AD700's, Alchemy, 5.1 on windows, and headphones on SB control panel. I also turn the bass on windows to minimum and raise the treble a bit.

I tried the ZXR at first with the same settings and "surround" checked under "SBX pro studio" tab and the sound was terrible. I have bass on 0%, Crossover Frequency on 700. Unchecking "Bass" is terrible (ridiculously strong bass). Smart Volume and Dialog Plus are unchecked. Scout mode off, EQ off.

I tried setting windows to stereo instead of 5.1 but didn't see a difference. I unchecked "surround" and it sounded a bit better. I was about to uninstall and remove the card and figured I'd try without alchemy and with "surround" checked.

I guess Alchemy is no longer needed with this card because without alchemy it sounds a lot better. But still this is definitely a downgrade from the now $50 extreme gamer card.

Sound is more muffled rather than crisp (even with crystallizer on), distance is not as obvious, and front vs behind is even worse.

With "SBX Pro Studio" power button deactivated, and with or without Alchemy, the sound is still bad. The bass is also so strong under this setting that it hurts my ears even when my volume is so low that I can only just hear other ingame sounds.

I also tried moving the "Surround" slider back and forth, but anything other than default just sounds strange.

The mic on the ACM can be set to not pickup loud noise (in mumble with voice activity - amplitude) from a keyboard (cherry brown) that is right next to it, but everyone tells me the quality is horrible. I have "noise reduction" checked because otherwise there is a loud static sound. "Acoustic echo cancelation", "FX", and "Smart Volume" are unchecked. "Focus" is set to minimum.

I will keep the card in for a couple of days to see if anyone has any suggestions for me to try.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> *Wow, I just received my ZXR today and completely agree with people who say it's terrible.*
> 
> I tried the ZXR at first with the same settings and "surround" checked under "SBX pro studio" tab and the sound was terrible. I have bass on 0%, *Crossover Frequency on 700*.


Before we start blaming the card lets try asking for help and troubleshooting which I see you're doing @ the end of your post so good on you!









As for the cross over freq this would make anything sound horrible wouldn't it? what's the default its proposing for you LOL, mine's @ 80 this sounds like either a driver issue, improper settings , cabling, speaker setup or bad card.
I'd wait for the other guys in here to respond to help troubleshoot further, but this card is far from terrible

You guys are making me tempted to pop out my old X-Fi titanium and ....er wait n/m it's PCI can't do it anyways w/o an adapter


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Before we start blaming the card lets try asking for help and troubleshooting which I see you're doing @ the end of your post so good on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the cross over freq this would make anything sound horrible wouldn't it? what's the default its proposing for you LOL, mine's @ 80 this sounds like either a driver issue, improper settings , cabling, speaker setup or bad card.
> I'd wait for the other guys in here to respond to help troubleshoot further, but this card is far from terrible
> 
> You guys are making me tempted to pop out my old X-Fi titanium and ....er wait n/m it's PCI can't do it anyways w/o an adapter


Default cross over freq is 80, but it sounds terrible on default. Bass 0, cross over 700 is the best setting I found for clarity/positional audio in CS 1.6. Various bass levels, as well as various "surround" slider levels produce some very strange/unappealing results.

Gain is Normal/default (32/300 ohm). I have both my speakers and headphones connected directly to the card. I'm only using the mic on the ACM.

It could possibly be a hardware issue but I don't know if I'd want to bother RMAing it when there are no errors or other signs of the card being defective besides subpar sound.

I will try updating the driver I suppose, but I read that people were having issues with the latest driver on win7 because it was really only meant for win8.1.

Is that a Titanium HD? I'm probably going to try that next. So you upgraded from a Titanium and you noticed an improvement? In which areas? Do you use 5.1/7.1 surround speakers or headphones? Which games do you play?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Default cross over freq is 80, but it sounds terrible on default. Bass 0, cross over 700 is the best setting I found for clarity/positional audio in CS 1.6.
> 
> Gain is Normal/default (32/300 ohm). I have both my speakers and headphones connected directly to the card. I'm only using the mic on the ACM.
> 
> It could possibly be a hardware issue but I don't know if I'd want to bother RMAing it when there are no errors or other signs of the card being defective besides subpar sound.
> 
> I will try updating the driver I suppose, but I read that people were having issues with the latest driver on win7 because it was really only meant for win8.1.
> 
> Is that a Titanium HD? I'm probably going to try that next. So you upgraded from a Titanium and you noticed an improvement? In which areas? Do you use 5.1/7.1 surround speakers or headphones? Which games do you play?


I can't help to much in forms of troubleshooting wise though the others here have been great at dealing with some issues others have been having as far as what to test to see where the problem may lie.

As for me I use a home theatre sony bravia system, but have recently upgraded to high end headphones ( Beyerdynamic T90's ) debating on T1/HD800 atm but that's a diff story, and loving every bit about it w/ the improved DAC and Amp support.

From the Titanium as far as improvement the only thing I noticed was it dealt better with my headphones and has more headroom for processing power, not that that really equates to anything. The new control panel honestly took some getting used to its like they tried to simplify everything into a few options vs many.

Speaker wise its 5.1 I mainly play MMO's ( recent ones ) and Steam games, and do enjoy the surround , though w/ family I've been forced to switch to my headphones which I'm loving even more. I may just upgrade to an external DAC soon.


----------



## HotshotKJ

did you ever get you pdp primistic Dolby 5.1 Surround Sound Wireless Headset to work man? Bc I have the same problem. The headset works with the usb but not with the opticals


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> Actually you got it wrong.
> 
> With Tone control and Bass set to -12dB from windows sound control or 0% from X-Fi Entertainment Mode control center, there is still bass in the LFE and it is very good just not very punchy. I also use Bass Redirection and LFE channel is present and very good.
> 
> However, this is only with my speakers. With my 5.1 Roccat Kave headphones I have to raise that bass tone level


no, EQ is -24, which as I said, virtually cuts it off completely.

trust me Ive done it, it has the exact same effect as hooking your speakers via a pass-filter.

I'm talking about the Z/x/R fyi, as they don't have the extra bass and treble filter units that the X-Fis did, its all software-based.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> I tried the ZXR at first with the same settings and "surround" checked under "SBX pro studio" tab and the sound was terrible. I have bass on 0%, Crossover Frequency on 700. Unchecking "Bass" is terrible (ridiculously strong bass). Smart Volume and Dialog Plus are unchecked. Scout mode off, EQ off.


- surround you adjust depending on how you feel, turn it off if you want it to be without channel upmixing
- EQ is there for a reason, turn it on and adjust your curve
- crossover freq is your low-pass filter, why the hell you setting it to 700Hz...?


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> - crossover freq is your low-pass filter, why the hell you setting it to 700Hz...?


Because leaving it at default while turning the bass to 0 sounds really strange. Bass 0, crossover 700 is the closest I could get to replicate turning the Window's bass to 0 when using the xtremegamer.


----------



## Axaion

Erh, dunno about the ZxR, but setting crossover to 700 effectively eliminates all bass, no? - surely just pumping the bass hz down to -24 does the same lol


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> no, EQ is -24, which as I said, virtually cuts it off completely.
> 
> trust me Ive done it, it has the exact same effect as hooking your speakers via a pass-filter.
> 
> I'm talking about the Z/x/R fyi, as they don't have the extra bass and treble filter units that the X-Fis did, its all software-based.


So, what can I do with SB Z to get that Bass tone to level 0% (or -12 as stated by windows sound control for tone) ? With my X-Fi, I set Bass tone to 0% and from Speakers control I set bass to 100% and cross over to 80 for bass redirection. Is it EQ 62 on the SB Z ?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Because leaving it at default while turning the bass to 0 sounds really strange. Bass 0, crossover 700 is the closest I could get to replicate turning the Window's bass to 0 when using the xtremegamer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Erh, dunno about the ZxR, but setting crossover to 700 effectively eliminates all bass, no? - surely just pumping the bass hz down to -24 does the same lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> So, what can I do with SB Z to get that Bass tone to level 0% (or -12 as stated by windows sound control for tone) ? With my X-Fi, I set Bass tone to 0% and from Speakers control I set bass to 100% and cross over to 80 for bass redirection. Is it EQ 62 on the SB Z ?


250Hz and above is low-mid, not bass at all, not what you want to touch unless you have reaaaly shoddy speakers or cans.

if you reaaly want to have no LFE;



and leave "bass redirection" either off or at the default setting, it should ALWAYS be <150Hz, most of the time 80-100 depending on the characteristics of your subwoofer, but this EQ setting has the exact effect of unplugging your sub entirely.

and an extra note; my setup for my microlab 5.1 speakers;


Spoiler: images







volume always stays at 50% for both speakers and headphones, I adjust speaker volume via the amp and headphones via the ACM


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> 250Hz and above is low-mid, not bass at all, not what you want to touch unless you have reaaaly shoddy speakers or cans.
> 
> if you reaaly want to have no LFE;
> 
> 
> 
> and leave "bass redirection" either off or at the default setting, it should ALWAYS be <150Hz, most of the time 80-100 depending on the characteristics of your subwoofer, but this EQ setting has the exact effect of unplugging your sub entirely.
> 
> and an extra note; my setup for my microlab 5.1 speakers;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> volume always stays at 50% for both speakers and headphones, I adjust speaker volume via the amp and headphones via the ACM


With X-Fi Tone control, Bass is set to 0% but with Subwoofer Level set to100%, Bass Redirection Enabled and Crossover frequency to 80Hz and bass is bery good for me and not annoying my family. With SBZ EQ set as in your pic, there is no bass at all. Here is how I set it to get decent bass but still it is not near good as my X-Fi settings :



Here is my experience so far:

I've had X-Fi Titanium PCIe for a few years and been very happy with it. Recently I decided to upgrade although I knew I may not hear a huge difference because of my 14 years old Cambridge Soundworks DTT3500 Digital speakers.

I received the new Sound Blaster Z yesterday and I couldn't hear much of a difference indeed BUT I found out that it was a DOWNGRADE rather than an upgrade and here is why:

1-Only 5.1 analog output vs 7.1 on the X-Fi (I knew about it but thought audio quality upgrade would compensate)

2-No Bass/Treble Tone control: This was critical for me because I always set Bass to 0%, Subwoofer Level to 100%, Bass Redirection Enabled and Crossover frequency to 80Hz and I can't get the same levels with the SB Z using the EQ. Its bass is either too low or too high. Why would Creative do that is beyond me !

3-No Stereo Xpand. SBX Pro Studio sucks for music

4-No EAX effects. Yeah, Creative, the creator of EAX that spent many years convincing us of how awesome it is suddenly says it is not good and ditch it.
I don't use EAX effects with my speakers but always use it with my Roccat Kave 5.1 headphones to get a better channel separation and sound stage.

5-No different modes for Entertainment, Games and Audio Creation: maybe it is not needed anymore but still it was nice to find so many features.

I would like to hear some suggestions, maybe there are some fixes for these issues before I give up and sell the SB Z and keep my X-Fi Titanium PCIe.


----------



## LunaP

On mo ile but anyone recall what the xfi titanium had for a dac and what ohm it supported? Tempted to hook mine up and do a comparison. Curious if the acm would work with it lol


----------



## Paul17041993

Spoiler: quote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> With X-Fi Tone control, Bass is set to 0% but with Subwoofer Level set to100%, Bass Redirection Enabled and Crossover frequency to 80Hz and bass is bery good for me and not annoying my family. With SBZ EQ set as in your pic, there is no bass at all. Here is how I set it to get decent bass but still it is not near good as my X-Fi settings :
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my experience so far:
> 
> I've had X-Fi Titanium PCIe for a few years and been very happy with it. Recently I decided to upgrade although I knew I may not hear a huge difference because of my 14 years old Cambridge Soundworks DTT3500 Digital speakers.
> 
> I received the new Sound Blaster Z yesterday and I couldn't hear much of a difference indeed BUT I found out that it was a DOWNGRADE rather than an upgrade and here is why:
> 
> 1-Only 5.1 analog output vs 7.1 on the X-Fi (I knew about it but thought audio quality upgrade would compensate)
> 
> 2-No Bass/Treble Tone control: This was critical for me because I always set Bass to 0%, Subwoofer Level to 100%, Bass Redirection Enabled and Crossover frequency to 80Hz and I can't get the same levels with the SB Z using the EQ. Its bass is either too low or too high. Why would Creative do that is beyond me !
> 
> 3-No Stereo Xpand. SBX Pro Studio sucks for music
> 
> 4-No EAX effects. Yeah, Creative, the creator of EAX that spent many years convincing us of how awesome it is suddenly says it is not good and ditch it.
> I don't use EAX effects with my speakers but always use it with my Roccat Kave 5.1 headphones to get a better channel separation and sound stage.
> 
> 5-No different modes for Entertainment, Games and Audio Creation: maybe it is not needed anymore but still it was nice to find so many features.
> 
> I would like to hear some suggestions, maybe there are some fixes for these issues before I give up and sell the SB Z and keep my X-Fi Titanium PCIe.






you'll need to learn how to use an EQ, as the classic treblenbass controls virtually don't exist in most hardware nowadays, but an EQ is exactly the same as those, you just get a large spectrum to play with instead of only high and low.

just play music and whatnot and play with the sliders, you should find the values you like for each, usually try to keep it a good curve but some drivers (ie the ones in your speakers or headphones) have spikes in certain frequencies, my basic 8" sub for example is rich in ~125Hz so I have that quite low.

rest of it in basic explanation;
1 - virtually nothing nowadays uses 7.1, it was a bit of a failed design, all your DVDs, bluray, etc only use 5.1
2 - retired and replaced with the software EQ that has existed for a decade, no point having extra hardware filtering for a couple of frequencies.
3 - that's what SBX surround does, think I liked the X-Fi version more but this ones quite refined...
4 - EAX was retired completely as since vista no games really use that kind of thing, and nowadays we have things like AMD's TrueAudio tech.
5 - replaced by the new panel, at least the new one is clean and almost never crashes or does otherwise stupid things, the ASIO support can allow custom audio mixing but I don't know of any designed for the soundcore yet, usually this API is used for things like your yamaha mixers that have 16channels in and out...


----------



## Ghost12

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Wow, I just received my ZXR today and completely agree with people who say it's terrible.
> 
> I'm using CS 1.6 for testing because CSGO sound is awful. I've been playing 1.6 for 8+ years with an xfi extreme gamer, AD700's, Alchemy, 5.1 on windows, and headphones on SB control panel. I also turn the bass on windows to minimum and raise the treble a bit.
> 
> I tried the ZXR at first with the same settings and "surround" checked under "SBX pro studio" tab and the sound was terrible. I have bass on 0%, Crossover Frequency on 700. Unchecking "Bass" is terrible (ridiculously strong bass). Smart Volume and Dialog Plus are unchecked. Scout mode off, EQ off.
> 
> I tried setting windows to stereo instead of 5.1 but didn't see a difference. I unchecked "surround" and it sounded a bit better. I was about to uninstall and remove the card and figured I'd try without alchemy and with "surround" checked.
> 
> I guess Alchemy is no longer needed with this card because without alchemy it sounds a lot better. But still this is definitely a downgrade from the now $50 extreme gamer card.
> 
> Sound is more muffled rather than crisp (even with crystallizer on), distance is not as obvious, and front vs behind is even worse.
> 
> With "SBX Pro Studio" power button deactivated, and with or without Alchemy, the sound is still bad. The bass is also so strong under this setting that it hurts my ears even when my volume is so low that I can only just hear other ingame sounds.
> 
> I also tried moving the "Surround" slider back and forth, but anything other than default just sounds strange.





*The mic on the ACM can be set to not pickup loud noise (in mumble with voice activity - amplitude) from a keyboard (cherry brown) that is right next to it, but everyone tells me the quality is horrible. I have "noise reduction" checked because otherwise there is a loud static sound. "Acoustic echo cancelation", "FX", and "Smart Volume" are unchecked. "Focus" is set to minimum.
*

Had the same issues with the mic in the acm, fiddle with the settings, what is acceptable differs widely for whatever reason. The only settings i can get any clarity at all ( and will still pick up noise) are these in this screen shot. Try them all in the test, it took me a while for it to become even relatively useable.

http://gyazo.com/bc597e1a5c1505ba15a7559d8c10c334


----------



## blak24

Hello everybody. Coming from a Xonar DX, this Sound Blaster Z is better, at least for now it seems. I own a G51 5.1 Surround System, the bass is really better compared to the Xonar DX at default. Anyway, just a question for now: any recommendation to get the best from the card? Someone else owns a Logitech G51 system?

Thank you for now


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> 
> you'll need to learn how to use an EQ, as the classic treblenbass controls virtually don't exist in most hardware nowadays, but an EQ is exactly the same as those, you just get a large spectrum to play with instead of only high and low.
> 
> just play music and whatnot and play with the sliders, you should find the values you like for each, usually try to keep it a good curve but some drivers (ie the ones in your speakers or headphones) have spikes in certain frequencies, my basic 8" sub for example is rich in ~125Hz so I have that quite low.
> 
> rest of it in basic explanation;
> 1 - virtually nothing nowadays uses 7.1, it was a bit of a failed design, all your DVDs, bluray, etc only use 5.1
> 2 - retired and replaced with the software EQ that has existed for a decade, no point having extra hardware filtering for a couple of frequencies.
> 3 - that's what SBX surround does, think I liked the X-Fi version more but this ones quite refined...
> 4 - EAX was retired completely as since vista no games really use that kind of thing, and nowadays we have things like AMD's TrueAudio tech.
> 5 - replaced by the new panel, at least the new one is clean and almost never crashes or does otherwise stupid things, the ASIO support can allow custom audio mixing but I don't know of any designed for the soundcore yet, usually this API is used for things like your yamaha mixers that have 16channels in and out...


I've been playing around with EQ and other LFE settings to get as near as possible and finally found a combination that works well. The problem is I usually watch movies after midnight and my family don't like too much bass at that late time lol
I can't get the card to X-Fi level because it is much more powerfull.

I've made some profiles for music, movies, gaming and late night and they are working fine

As for the rest:

1-Actually many new movies on Blu-ray are 7.1

http://www.dolby.com/us/en/consumer/content/movie/release/dolby-surround-7-1-movies.html

http://hometheaterlounge.com/vBulletin/showthread.php/23931-February-2014-Blu-Ray-Releases-to-take-note-of

2-Fair enough although I am a guy who doesn't like change lol

3-Same

4-I didn't mean EAX engine in games, I meant adjustable effects. My Roccat Kave are true 5.1 channel headphones and setting EAX effect a little bit makes it sound way better. Without it, headphones front and rear channels are not distinguishable but with Enabling EAX, selecting "None" and setting effect amount to -7.0db improves front/rear perception dramatically.

5-Agreed

One last problem I found. Is it only me or the Mixer's Speaker balance is all messed up ? I mean no channel controls the same one except R/L. C/SUB RR/RL are messed up


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So thinking of getting the ZxR to replace my STX (dont ask







lol) but I got a few questions first









1. Does anyone notice any interference from other stuff in there case?

2. Hows the software, does it bug out, crash and is there regular updates etc?

3. Can the ZxR really run up tp 600 ohm headphones like say the HD800 without a problem?









4. Seeing it has a dedicated sound core, does it take all the stress off the CPU?

5. Last but not least, hows the surround sound, sound through higher end _headphones_ like the AD-700, HD600/650 and or HD800s?

Thanks









Sorry if these have been asked before









Edit, Also can you just buy the ZxR main card by its self without the extra crap, daughter board and stupid control thing?


----------



## Paul17041993

oh right, a fair few bluray movies supply 7.1 nowadays, however that's limited specifically to HDMI, so if you wanted said channels in movies you'll just have to use a bluray player...

auzentech's flagship card used HDMI passthrough to inject dolby TrueHD for use on compatible receivers, but as of lately they seem to have gone out of business and I doubt we would see a similar card based on soundcore...
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/auzentech-x-fi-home-theater-hd-7-1-soundcard-review,1.html


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> 5. Last but not least, hows the surround sound, sound through higher end _headphones_ like the AD-700, HD600/650 and or HD800s?


Check my posts at the top of the page (using 50 posts per page).

IMO this card is a downgrade from a $50 xfi xtremegamer.

I've used the xtremegamer + AD700's for many years and I'd suggest you try the Titanium HD instead. I've heard only good things about it and it'll be the next card I try.

Quote:


> Edit, Also can you just buy the ZxR main card by its self without the extra crap, daughter board and stupid control thing?


No, you can't.


----------



## drnilly007

Everyone calm down. With my Z I had to change the frequency settings in Windows to 24 bit 44800Hz and the sound changed a lot.

Right click on the volume icon in tray.

Choose playback devices.

Right click on your active sound device

Hit properties and the option is under one of those tabs.

Helps a lot.


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> oh right, a fair few bluray movies supply 7.1 nowadays, however that's limited specifically to HDMI, so if you wanted said channels in movies you'll just have to use a bluray player...
> 
> auzentech's flagship card used HDMI passthrough to inject dolby TrueHD for use on compatible receivers, but as of lately they seem to have gone out of business and I doubt we would see a similar card based on soundcore...
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/auzentech-x-fi-home-theater-hd-7-1-soundcard-review,1.html


It is not limited to HDMI if you have the right software/filters. Both Cyberlink PowerDVD 13 and LAV Audio Decoder filter allow full resolution DTS-MA Dolby TrueHD 7.1 audio through analog outputs

The funny thing is that, if I want to use HDMI for 7.1 HD Audio, I would have not needed a dedicated sound card because my AMD HD 7970GHz can send the signal through HDMI to any reciever. It is the analog outputs that makes or breaks a dedicated sound card.

Anyways, this problem still annoys me. Is it only me or the Mixer's Speaker balance is all messed up ? I mean no channel controls the same one except R/L. C/SUB RR/RL are messed up


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> With X-Fi Tone control, Bass is set to 0% but with Subwoofer Level set to100%, Bass Redirection Enabled and Crossover frequency to 80Hz and bass is bery good for me and not annoying my family. With SBZ EQ set as in your pic, there is no bass at all. Here is how I set it to get decent bass but still it is not near good as my X-Fi settings :
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my experience so far:
> 
> I've had X-Fi Titanium PCIe for a few years and been very happy with it. Recently I decided to upgrade although I knew I may not hear a huge difference because of my 14 years old Cambridge Soundworks DTT3500 Digital speakers.
> 
> I received the new Sound Blaster Z yesterday and I couldn't hear much of a difference indeed BUT I found out that it was a DOWNGRADE rather than an upgrade and here is why:
> 
> 1-Only 5.1 analog output vs 7.1 on the X-Fi (I knew about it but thought audio quality upgrade would compensate)
> 
> 2-No Bass/Treble Tone control: This was critical for me because I always set Bass to 0%, Subwoofer Level to 100%, Bass Redirection Enabled and Crossover frequency to 80Hz and I can't get the same levels with the SB Z using the EQ. Its bass is either too low or too high. Why would Creative do that is beyond me !
> 
> 3-No Stereo Xpand. SBX Pro Studio sucks for music
> 
> 4-No EAX effects. Yeah, Creative, the creator of EAX that spent many years convincing us of how awesome it is suddenly says it is not good and ditch it.
> I don't use EAX effects with my speakers but always use it with my Roccat Kave 5.1 headphones to get a better channel separation and sound stage.
> 
> 5-No different modes for Entertainment, Games and Audio Creation: maybe it is not needed anymore but still it was nice to find so many features.
> 
> I would like to hear some suggestions, maybe there are some fixes for these issues before I give up and sell the SB Z and keep my X-Fi Titanium PCIe.


I went from a x-fi xtreme gamer sound card to the Z, The XTreme Gamer uses the same software as your Titanium. Some Valid points but I like my Z better

1. Why would you use 7.1 on a PC? And even bigger fact is most 5.1-7.1 computer speaker setups are garbage. Well IMO all Designed for computer speakers are worthless. I only use 4.1 anyways but may do 5.1 again if I find the right center channel speaker.

2. Does your speaker system not have its own bass control? I use a Receiver and I can control my Sub at the receiver and Sub level.

3. Personally I loved Stereo Xpand, pretty much the same thing as stereo expand on most newer receivers for those that have them. Though the SBX is miles better then what they used to use and is vary adaptive and doesn't mess with quality. Just make sure you have your speakers setup so they are all the same level, The Z's software has that nice speaker balancing menu though pretty much any receiver can do this but not those PC speaker systems.

4. EAX is dead, Died with windows xp.

5. No need for modes, it is smart software it does everything itself.

Also don't forget that the sound blaster Z also has DD/DTS live encoding, while I don't use it is nice for people that do want to use their receivers DSP&DAC instead of the Z's for 5.1.

Sound Quality is about the same, though I also have different speakers so couldn't really tell ya as both cards sounded great. Headphone AMP is nice as well, Better then my old FiiO E10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> It is not limited to HDMI if you have the right software/filters. Both Cyberlink PowerDVD 13 and LAV Audio Decoder filter allow full resolution DTS-MA Dolby TrueHD 7.1 audio through analog outputs
> 
> The funny thing is that, if I want to use HDMI for 7.1 HD Audio, I would have not needed a dedicated sound card because my AMD HD 7970GHz can send the signal through HDMI to any reciever. It is the analog outputs that makes or breaks a dedicated sound card.
> 
> *Anyways, this problem still annoys me. Is it only me or the Mixer's Speaker balance is all messed up ? I mean no channel controls the same one except R/L. C/SUB RR/RL are messed up*


Go to Speakers/Headphones, Next to speaker configuration there is a wrench. Click on it. Speaker Level is in there.

7.1 is pointless if you don't have good enough speakers for it.

I would take a good 5.1 setup over a crappy 7.1.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Check my posts at the top of the page (using 50 posts per page).
> 
> IMO this card is a downgrade from a $50 xfi xtremegamer.
> 
> I've used the xtremegamer + AD700's for many years and I'd suggest you try the Titanium HD instead. I've heard only good things about it and it'll be the next card I try.


I read your post a few days ago, doesnt really sound to good

Reading a lot of bad things about these cards tbh, making me decide maybe stick with my STX, even with all its flaws it seems like its better then these new Creative cards








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> No, you can't.


Well thats just crap


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> Check my posts at the top of the page (using 50 posts per page).
> 
> *IMO this card is a downgrade from a $50 xfi xtremegamer.*
> 
> I've used the xtremegamer + AD700's for many years and I'd suggest you try the Titanium HD instead. I've heard only good things about it and it'll be the next card I try.
> No, you can't.


No

As someone that owned a XtremeGamer sound card, is is vary meh when it comes to headphones.
No Headphone AMP means you need to get a amp, though sounds pretty good after a amp is installed. Otherwise just not enough power IMO.

The Z's Dedicated headphone AMP not only sounds better but can drive a pair of headphones better. No hiss when cranking the volume up, stays clean unlike some amps when pushing them, and allows you to have both speakers and the headphones plugged in at same time as the headphones has its own port. Plus the Audio Quality is better as well.

The XtremeGamer is not a bad card, still a good budget card if you need some of the features it offers like the Stereo Xpand. Though for headphones you are looking in the wrong place. A ASUS Xonar DG would be better then the Gamer.

Though I would look at the Z not the ZxR for headphones IMO. Especially the ones they sell for cheap.


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> No
> 
> As someone that owned a XtremeGamer sound card, is is vary meh when it comes to headphones.
> No Headphone AMP means you need to get a amp, though sounds pretty good after a amp is installed. Otherwise just not enough power IMO.
> 
> The Z's Dedicated headphone AMP not only sounds better but can drive a pair of headphones better. No hiss when cranking the volume up, stays clean unlike some amps when pushing them, and allows you to have both speakers and the headphones plugged in at same time as the headphones has its own port. Plus the Audio Quality is better as well.
> 
> The XtremeGamer is not a bad card, still a good budget card if you need some of the features it offers like the Stereo Xpand. Though for headphones you are looking in the wrong place. A ASUS Xonar DG would be better then the Gamer.






I didn't notice any of that (improvements/need for amp) when switching from the xtremegamer to ZXR with my AD700's.


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> I went from a x-fi xtreme gamer sound card to the Z, The XTreme Gamer uses the same software as your Titanium. Some Valid points but I like my Z better
> 
> 1. Why would you use 7.1 on a PC? And even bigger fact is most 5.1-7.1 computer speaker setups are garbage. Well IMO all Designed for computer speakers are worthless. I only use 4.1 anyways but may do 5.1 again if I find the right center channel speaker.
> 
> 2. Does your speaker system not have its own bass control? I use a Receiver and I can control my Sub at the receiver and Sub level.
> 
> 3. Personally I loved Stereo Xpand, pretty much the same thing as stereo expand on most never receivers for those that have them. Though the SBX is miles better then what they used to use and is vary adaptive and doesn't mess with quality. Just make sure you have your speakers setup so they are all the same level, The Z's software has that nice speaker balancing menu though pretty much any receiver can do this but not those PC speaker systems.
> 
> 4. EAX is dead, Died with windows xp.
> 
> 5. No need for modes, it is smart software it does everything itself.
> 
> Also don't forget that the sound blaster Z also has DD/DTS live encoding, while I don't use it is nice for people that do want to use their receivers DSP&DAC instead of the Z's for 5.1.
> 
> Sound Quality is about the same, though I also have different speakers so couldn't really tell ya as both cards sounded great. Headphone AMP is nice as well, Better then my old FiiO E10.
> Go to Speakers/Headphones, Next to speaker configuration there is a wrench. Click on it. Speaker Level is in there.
> 
> 7.1 is pointless if you don't have good enough speakers for it.
> 
> I would take a good 5.1 setup over a ****ty 7.1.


1- I use 5.1 only, not 7.1 but it was nice to have. I don't see any reason for Creative to cut down 2 channels because titles supporting 7.1 are now more than they were when their X-Fi 7.1 came out

2-My speaker decoder thing has bass control but it is broken. 14 years is too much lol

On the other hand, I find the X-Fi more tweakable in that regard

3- Yeah, setting sURROUND AT 40% is very nice for music now.

4- EAX effects are working just fine with my Windows 7 64bit with the X-Fi

5- True, no need for modes any more and btw, X-Fi Titanium comes with DD/DTS encoders









I can't tell much of sound quality difference myself but I keep asking myself, why the hell did I get the SBZ when I have the X-Fi Titanium ? there is no point at all lol

I know about the speaker control, it is just that C/Sub channels controls RR/RL channels and vice versa

Center controls Rear Left, Sub controls Rear Right, Rear Right controls Sub and Rear Left controls Center. This happens in both SBZ Panel and Windows settings:


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> 
> I didn't notice any of that (improvements/need for amp) when switching from the xtremegamer to ZXR with my AD700's.


I have the ATH-A700

My old XtremeGamer at full volume couldn't make the headphones shake my ears, my Z at max Can









Really Depends on the headphones as well, some need more power to achieve max volume.

I used to use the Headphone AMP that was built into my Logitec G51's control unit with my Gamer but after I upgraded to real speakers I moved to a FiiO E10 what really was about the same though a little hiss when nothing was playing. My Z is cleaner then both of them and sounds fuller and more precise.

And the Z works pretty good as the DAC to my higher end receiver, using the multichannel inputs bypassing all the DSP stuff on my receiver. Though Kinda want to try the DD/DTS connect via optical to see how the DAC on my receiver compares to my Z.

So far the $100 i spent on the Z was worth it for me

I also have a Titanium sitting in a drawer, Kinda messed up as it will not work with creative drivers. Just gets a ! in device manager once they are installed but 3rd party and windows drivers work fine. Still a solid card but software is old and card can be buggy.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> 1- I use 5.1 only, not 7.1 but it was nice to have. I don't see any reason for Creative to cut down 2 channels because titles supporting 7.1 are now more than they were when their X-Fi 7.1 came out
> 
> 2-My speaker decoder thing has bass control but it is broken. 14 years is too much lol
> 
> On the other hand, I find the X-Fi more tweakable in that regard
> 
> 3- Yeah, setting sURROUND AT 40% is very nice for music now.
> 
> 4- EAX effects are working just fine with my Windows 7 64bit with the X-Fi
> 
> 5- True, no need for modes any more and btw, X-Fi Titanium comes with DD/DTS encoders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell much of sound quality difference myself but I keep asking myself, why the hell did I get the SBZ when I have the X-Fi Titanium ? there is no point at all lol
> 
> *I know about the speaker control, it is just that C/Sub channels controls RR/RL channels and vice versa*


Check to make sure they are in the right port.

When I moved into my new house I plugged the c/sub line in where the rr/rl are and vice versa. Was driving me nuts till I checked and turns out I connected it wrong. At least for me I should have been paying more attention as all the speakers line up correctly.

Also you are plugging in via analog not optical right? As with Digital like via Optical you are using the DAC on the device itself not the sound card.

Ok looking at this with Analog with don't get the Center channel speaker?

http://www.anandtech.com/show/677/2


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Check to make sure they are in the right port.
> 
> When I moved into my new house I plugged the c/sub line in where the rr/rl are and vice versa. Was driving me nuts till I checked and turns out I connected it wrong. At least for me I should have been paying more attention as all the speakers line up correctly.
> 
> Also you are plugging in via analog not optical right?


Yeah via analog and I've checked many times. Plus, sound is perfectly right, center chanell comes from center speaker, LFE comes from Subwoofer and RR/RL comes from the right speakers.
It is just the controls, not the actual sound


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Ok looking at this with Analog with don't get the Center channel speaker?
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/677/2


I've modded the speaker decoder to get 5.1 analog









When I got the X-Fi after Audigy 2 ZS, I realized that no new cards support the Digital Din 5.1 analog connection and I've had to mod it to accept 5.1 3x3.5mm to 6x RCA plugs


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> mod it to accept 5.1 3x3.5mm to 6x RCA plugs


you mean just using 3 3.5>RCA cables? my amp uses that and came with them...

the ultimate reason I moved from my X-Fi Forte was due to the annoying driver bugs and recurring crackle, I had to go the the sound devices and disable > enable the speaker output to stop it crackling, power wise this Zx is about the same as the Forte, possibly more powerful, for one thing if I plug basic earbuds to the ACM you have to have it at <10% volume on the knob or you'll blow them to pieces...
(card volume always set to 50% for the Zx)


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> you mean just using 3 3.5>RCA cables? my amp uses that and came with them...
> 
> the ultimate reason I moved from my X-Fi Forte was due to the annoying driver bugs and recurring crackle, I had to go the the sound devices and disable > enable the speaker output to stop it crackling, power wise this Zx is about the same as the Forte, possibly more powerful, for one thing if I plug basic earbuds to the ACM you have to have it at <10% volume on the knob or you'll blow them to pieces...
> (card volume always set to 50% for the Zx)


DTT3500 decoder has front/rear 3.5mm IN only, so the mod adds C/SUB RCA IN inside the decoder unit. So I connect them to the card like this:

2x3.5mm Front/Rear OUT from the card to 2x3.5mm Front/Rear IN in the decoder + 1x3.5mm C/SUB OUT from the card to 2x RCA C/SUB IN to inside of the decoder.

It is funny that I can't find that mod on the internet anymore. I've been looking for it for the past year.

It is also weird that I've NEVER encountered any of the famous Creative software crap since 1998 when I got my first Ensoniq card, SB Live! 5.1 Platinum, Audigy 2 ZS, X-Fi XtremeGamer OEM SB0770, X-Fi Titanium and then SBZ.

SBZ crashed my audio twice in 3 days for switching between 5.1, Stereo Direct and Stereo though

I still can't figure out what the problem is with the messed up mixer channel control


----------



## LunaP

Alright so currently the T1 headphones are on sale for 750$ atm vs 1300 retail so I'm gonna test my luck and grab these and see how they fair w/ the ZxR's built in amp. Haven't found any info via google on other users testing the same, granted they're summit-fi style cans.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Question about recording: is line in preferable to mic in for this application (generally)? I would assume so. And how is the latency on the ZXR? Is the line in on the ZXR capable of accepting instrument level input?

I ask because I have the choice of hooking up an electric guitar to my ZXR either a DI box > Mic in, or to a preamp (or nothing, if the DBPro is capable of accepting instrument level input?) > Aux in (line in) on the DBPro, and would like to know the best method of going about it.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Question for you guys, from a pure gaming stand point is the new Z range worth it or would it be better just sticking with my craptastic STX?

Thanks


----------



## minaelromany

I've been playing with th new Z for the past few days and decided to check normal stereo headphones for virtual surround in games, movies and music. My God! what an upgrade!









I was only using my 5.1 speakers and real 5.1 headphones and that's why I found no real difference compared to my X-Fi Titanium but with stereo headphones it all changed and the Z is truely an amazing card. I even started to like its virtual surround more than the real 5.1 which is very funny lol

Maybe that's why most people like it alot. They use high end stereo headphones and I would imagine how it would sound with them.
My $20 Koss KTXPRO1 Titanium headphones never sounded this good.

I've always had a problem in BF4 and real 5.1 sound as it is broken and never gets center channel right except in video cut scenes and voices over radeo, but with the card's virtual surround, everything is awesome.

Music and movies sound great. I've tried Thor: The Dark World and surround positioning was freaking amazing. I've even took the headphones off because the bass was too realistic I thought my 5.1 speakers are working and not muted automatically









On the other hand, the card doesn't seem to support WAV Multi-channel recording from "What U Hear" like my old X-Fi Titanium which is too bad.

I think I will keep both the Z and the X-Fi


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> On the other hand, the card doesn't seem to support WAV Multi-channel recording from "What U Hear" like my old X-Fi Titanium which is too bad.
> 
> I think I will keep both the Z and the X-Fi


it does, you jsut have to "enable it";



if I remember the X-Fis just had their own internal output mixer that was used to record it, and I think it was only stereo, or at least on my forte it was like that, programs like Fraps however that can record the 6 channels regardless are doing so via window's own audio buffers so the WhatUHear isn't used or needed for them.

if you recorded via WhatUHear though, you should get the EQ and SBX effects and maby a little better audio quality, whereas window's you're only getting what the application sends to the card, and in cases sounds bad, but at the same time you don't want EQ stacking so whether to use WhatUHear or not would depend on what you're doing, mind you I haven't meddled with that much so I'm not entirely sure if its improved since the X-Fis or not...


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Is anyone else's ZXR recording mono from the so-called stereo mic input? Have my recording software (Audacity) and Windows set to stereo mic input. I'm guessing this might be why I'm getting so much hiss and such low volume with CrystalVoice effects disabled. The same mic (ACM) performs admirably well hooked up to another recording device I have, with all effects disabled. Good volume and no hiss, so I suspect the ZXR having a mono input would explain the ACM mic's behaviour when hooked up to it. I'm just not sure if it's intentional, or if my card requires RMA?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Is anyone else's ZXR recording mono from the so-called stereo mic input? Have my recording software (Audacity) and Windows set to stereo mic input. I'm guessing this might be why I'm getting so much hiss and such low volume with CrystalVoice effects disabled. The same mic (ACM) performs admirably well hooked up to another recording device I have, with all effects disabled. Good volume and no hiss, so I suspect the ZXR having a mono input would explain the ACM mic's behaviour when hooked up to it. I'm just not sure if it's intentional, or if my card requires RMA?


the ACM is only single-channel, the card's input is only single-channel when in mic mode, the second channel is used to provide power, if you wanted stereo microphone input you will need an external mic AMP and to use the input in line mode.

the ACM being a condenser mic, it will pick up everything by default, so you should enable the crystalvoice features respectively, noise reduction to kill the static and background noise, echo cancellation to kill voice echo, focus for the ACM to only focus on you, and smart volume so it adjust itself a little, I have all of these enabled with +30dB boost and 75% volume, sounds absolutely perfect provided there isn't too much background noise or I listen to bass-heavy music (the ACM picks up the sub via the desk)


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Cheers, puts my mind at rest.


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> it does, you jsut have to "enable it";
> 
> 
> 
> if I remember the X-Fis just had their own internal output mixer that was used to record it, and I think it was only stereo, or at least on my forte it was like that, programs like Fraps however that can record the 6 channels regardless are doing so via window's own audio buffers so the WhatUHear isn't used or needed for them.
> 
> if you recorded via WhatUHear though, you should get the EQ and SBX effects and maby a little better audio quality, whereas window's you're only getting what the application sends to the card, and in cases sounds bad, but at the same time you don't want EQ stacking so whether to use WhatUHear or not would depend on what you're doing, mind you I haven't meddled with that much so I'm not entirely sure if its improved since the X-Fis or not...


I can't get SBZ to even show WAV Multi-Channel option while X-Fi works just fine :





I really don't know why Creative castrated SBZ series that bad and still called it a new generation


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Someone responded to you in the Creative forums. Please check there and see if the programs he or she recommend give you the same features or functionality.


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> Someone responded to you in the Creative forums. Please check there and see if the programs he or she recommend give you the same features or functionality.


I've been trying both Audacity and WAVOSAUR for the past couple of hours and both can't do it.

Audicity can record multichannel but not from "What U hear". It uses Windows WASAP and it can only record true 5.1 channels not "upmixed" 2 channels to 5.1 like I want and like X-Fi can do with a simple click !

This is unacceptable from a card that was "supposed" to be an upgrade from my X-Fi Titanum.

The most ridiculous thing I've ever seen since my first PC in 1998!


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Then you have not seen much! and I do not say that just to joke............
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> The most reediculous thing I've even seen since my first PC in 1998!


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> Then you have not seen much! and I do not say that just to joke............


True, I haven't seen much cases when you get something as a major "upgrade" and then finds out it is a major "downgrade" in most possible ways. If that happened then I didn't fall for it so as a correction I must say: The most ridiculous thing I've ever "experienced" since my first PC in 1998


----------



## SaLX

The new SBZ range ... well they got right one thing: simplicity. That's what the masses want and need. I do wish though that they had an advanced mode whereby us 'experts' could tweak away with impunity.

The old X-Fi range mixed the two 'modes' up making it pretty confusing for your average Joe.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> The new SBZ range ... well they got right one thing: simplicity. That's what the masses want and need. I do wish though that they had an advanced mode whereby us 'experts' could tweak away with impunity.
> 
> The old X-Fi range mixed the two 'modes' up making it pretty confusing for your average Joe.


that's very true, and with simplicity increases reliability...

on a side note I may have fixed [email protected] again by messing with the windows speaker config;
setting to stereo > set to [email protected] > set to [email protected] > set back to 5.1 speakers,
haven't had it mess up again yet, so this could have possibly fixed a value in the "floating channel matrix" kind of design these cards use...
(ie; the panel speaker settings are independent of the windows settings, and the windows one sticks to 5.1 or you loose headphone surround)


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> The new SBZ range ... well they got right one thing: simplicity. That's what the masses want and need. I do wish though that they had an advanced mode whereby us 'experts' could tweak away with impunity.
> 
> The old X-Fi range mixed the two 'modes' up making it pretty confusing for your average Joe.


With X-Fi range, it took us sometime to get used to it and when we did, it was pretty good with all those features. With SBZ's "simplicity", they actually took out many features that we got used to and depended on for years.


----------



## Neo Zuko

So are these cards better than the Titanium HD?


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> that's very true, and with simplicity increases reliability...
> 
> on a side note I may have fixed [email protected] again by messing with the windows speaker config;
> setting to stereo > set to [email protected] > set to [email protected] > set back to 5.1 speakers,
> haven't had it mess up again yet, so this could have possibly fixed a value in the "floating channel matrix" kind of design these cards use...
> (ie; the panel speaker settings are independent of the windows settings, and the windows one sticks to 5.1 or you loose headphone surround)


That's always been the case with any creative products, let alone like any soundcard on the market

If you set it to [email protected], it doesn't matter WHAT soundcard you use, it will force windows to use Stereo

The only way to get 5.1+ out of windows, the absolute max you can set it to is [email protected]

Why? Don't ask me, I didn't design windows


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> That's always been the case with any creative products, let alone like any soundcard on the market
> 
> If you set it to [email protected], it doesn't matter WHAT soundcard you use, it will force windows to use Stereo
> 
> The only way to get 5.1+ out of windows, the absolute max you can set it to is [email protected]
> 
> Why? Don't ask me, I didn't design windows


Maybe because Windows depended on DVD-Audio specs with maximum of 96Khz for 5.1 channels and maximum of 192Khz for 2 chanel only.

DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD specs allow up to 96Khz for 7.1 chanels and 192Khz for up to 5.1 channels.

And also it may be because of DRM that may limit PC output.

It was so hard to get true 24bit/96Khz DTS-HD with any free filter from Blu-Ray movies on PC untill LAV filter + TMT DLL decoder file


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Is a Creative Soundblaster Z paired with a set of Creative A550 5.1 speakers going to provide pretty good sound overall? I'm looking at upgrading my PC audio setup with my new Amazon credit card and can't really figure out what to get.


----------



## Neo Zuko

I do like my Maximus VI Gene's sound but I like upgrading too.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> That's always been the case with any creative products, let alone like any soundcard on the market
> 
> If you set it to [email protected], it doesn't matter WHAT soundcard you use, it will force windows to use Stereo
> 
> The only way to get 5.1+ out of windows, the absolute max you can set it to is [email protected]
> 
> Why? Don't ask me, I didn't design windows


you didn't quite get what I meant.

to explain what my problem was; [email protected] on 5.1 would make the channels drop out, openAL seemed to fix this but that would only be temporary, of course [email protected] is only available if windows is set to stereo so I did so to see if said setup would have the same problem, it didn't seem to, so I proceeded to try [email protected] on stereo, it was fine, so then set it back to 5.1 and all of a sudden [email protected] is working flawlessly, no errorous behavior yet over ~3 days so I can only assume this has fixed it.

I swear I had meddled with it like that before so there must have been something that breaks it, I know WASAPI on 5.1 [email protected] had the exact same problem, though I haven't tested that quite yet so it could be something related there...

fyi though, the 5.1 [email protected] limitation is just cause its the most practical to support on the hardware, [email protected] is just way too intensive for 6 channels, your motherboard audio can possibly do this setting, but if you try you will most likely get heaps of CPU usage and errorous behavior.
2channel [email protected] is supported because some people like it for whatever reason, digital mixers for example may only support [email protected] for their 16+16 audio channels via USB, even though USB2.0 can handle ~6 times that...


----------



## sugiik

excuse me,
first time use optical out from my pc (ZxR) to my avr
anyone using this setup ?

dts connect > on , 5.1 configure on sound control panel, testing all doing well...
but if i play any sound from my pc , only front speaker got the sound....
but if i get the sorround on on sbx pro studio, all my speaker get the sound....is this normal ?

what setting do you guys have ?


----------



## Gualichu04

So i think i may just shoot my sound card once I can find one that doesn't suck. I have the sound blaster Z and it loves to switch channels when trying to play most full screen games for my 5.1 setup and still my titanium x-fi fatality did 7.1 this thing doesnt. The drivers are pure crap and i am using pax. Even a windows reinstall because the os was corrupted did nothing and i tried creative and pax drivers. Does great for music and anything but gaming.


----------



## SaLX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> So i think i may just shoot my sound card once I can find one that doesn't suck. I have the sound blaster Z and it loves to switch channels when trying to play most full screen games for my 5.1 setup and still my titanium x-fi fatality did 7.1 this thing doesnt. The drivers are pure crap and i am using pax. Even a windows reinstall because the os was corrupted did nothing and i tried creative and pax drivers. Does great for music and anything but gaming.


Avoid the Pax drivers.

Also you are doing it wrong. You must be playing a bad luck deck of games to get so many problems, because most Z series owners don't get this problem at all. Skim through this thread, and the one on Head-Fi and Guru3d for confirmation.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> Avoid the Pax drivers.


I agree. The author of those drivers simply makes .ini and/or registry tweaks to the driver's default settings and installation scripts. He claims things like, "More better bass for you" and "makes sound more crisper." English is his native language, yet he can not write a simple readme file. What would make you think he could "rewrite" a driver when Creative's own team can not?


----------



## Gualichu04

if the creative drivers have the same channel switching problem at 48hz or 96hz 24 bit with windows set to stereo or surround. How am i doign something wrong. I will try the creative drivers again just for the heck of it. Now the problem with the audio poping or cuttign otu is because of my old 2009 motherboard and the usb drivers i can't update ever. stuck with windows 8.1 default usb 2.0 drivers and a latency program shows its the main issue for that.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> I agree. The author of those drivers simply makes .ini and/or registry tweaks to the driver's default settings and installation scripts. He claims things like, "More better bass for you" and "makes sound more crisper." English is his native language, yet he can not write a simple readme file. What would make you think he could "rewrite" a driver when Creative's own team can not?


I have an old creative x-fi card and with the PAX tweaks the sound is more better than the original.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> I have an old creative x-fi card and with the PAX tweaks the sound is more better than the original.


PAX on the X-Fis is generally filled with improvement patches everywhere, on the soundcore like these however I believe its still just some filter patches, ie; some hard-set pre-equalisation, I haven't bothered to test the PAX for my Zx though so I have no idea how much different it is for it.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> if the creative drivers have the same channel switching problem at 48hz or 96hz 24 bit with windows set to stereo or surround. How am i doign something wrong. I will try the creative drivers again just for the heck of it. Now the problem with the audio poping or cuttign otu is because of my old 2009 motherboard and the usb drivers i can't update ever. stuck with windows 8.1 default usb 2.0 drivers and a latency program shows its the main issue for that.


Never had the channel switching problem with my Z, though my XtremeGamer I had before would do it. Problem is pretty much fixed by having it set to 96hz and not 192hz.

Also why would you need 7.1 on a PC sound Card?

There is pretty much no reason to use a 7.1 system on a PC, and if one really wanted to you would be using a digital HDMI connection.


----------



## NitrousX

Hey guys, I was wondering if there are any good EQ settings you all would recommend for my HD558 headphones? The default preset sounds kinda muffled. It's also worth nothing that I'm using the 5.1 SBX down-sampling method found on this page. Do you guys also recommend disabling Crystalizer for headphones? I couldn't really find any mention of this while browsing through this thread. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Try this:


----------



## Gualichu04

I guess pax was a gimmick. it still pops and lags but, that's because of old hardware and a newer soundcard. I guess the Jan. updated driver is fixed so far. (knock on wood)


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> if the creative drivers have the same channel switching problem at 48hz or 96hz 24 bit with windows set to stereo or surround. How am i doign something wrong. I will try the creative drivers again just for the heck of it. Now the problem with the audio poping or cuttign otu is because of my old 2009 motherboard and the usb drivers i can't update ever. stuck with windows 8.1 default usb 2.0 drivers and a latency program shows its the main issue for that.


I have only been able to partially fix this problem by using the older .16 driver. However if I stream in 1080p, it takes about 30 seconds before it starts doing it again. Nothing but trouble with these cards.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Hey guys, I was wondering if there are any good EQ settings you all would recommend for my HD558 headphones? The default preset sounds kinda muffled. It's also worth nothing that I'm using the 5.1 SBX down-sampling method found on this page. Do you guys also recommend disabling Crystalizer for headphones? I couldn't really find any mention of this while browsing through this thread. Thanks in advance!


Set it up like this



Frequency: 31 62 125 250 500 1K 2K 4K 8K 16K

Boost: 8 -1 -4 -3 -3 0 2 1 2 2 *Fixed and updated settings with new charts downloaded today*

You're lucky I own 558's =3 But I can set up any headphone if I have frequency response stats

Also I'm the person you were refering too on that page, this is my SBX and Crystalizer settings now



I have my headphones under windows sound set to 24-bit/96KHz for 5.1 channels, I find I get the best quality/settings under this, I don't get any of that muffle anymore with SBX surround turned on like I did wayyyyyyyyyyyy in the past with that post


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Set it up like this
> 
> 
> 
> Frequency: 31 62 125 250 500 1K 2K 4K 8K 16K
> 
> Boost: 8 -2 -4 -4 -3 0 2 0 5 2
> 
> You're lucky I own 558's =3 But I can set up any headphone if I have frequency response stats
> 
> Also I'm the person you were refering too on that page, this is my SBX and Crystalizer settings now
> 
> 
> 
> I have my headphones under windows sound set to 24-bit/96KHz for 5.1 channels, I find I get the best quality/settings under this, I don't get any of that muffle anymore with SBX surround turned on like I did wayyyyyyyyyyyy in the past with that post


Hey man, thanks for posting your settings. Do you use these same settings for movies and music, not just for games? Thanks again!


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Hey man, thanks for posting your settings. Do you use these same settings for movies and music, not just for games? Thanks again!


I use them for everything, the Z series isn't like the X-Fi series where you needed to tune X-Fi for various things you did like movies/games/music etc, you can set the Z series to one setting and it works well with everything


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Set it up like this
> 
> 
> 
> Frequency: 31 62 125 250 500 1K 2K 4K 8K 16K
> 
> Boost: 8 -2 -4 -4 -3 0 2 0 5 2
> 
> You're lucky I own 558's =3 But I can set up any headphone if I have frequency response stats
> 
> Also I'm the person you were refering too on that page, this is my SBX and Crystalizer settings now
> 
> 
> 
> I have my headphones under windows sound set to 24-bit/96KHz for 5.1 channels, I find I get the best quality/settings under this, I don't get any of that muffle anymore with SBX surround turned on like I did wayyyyyyyyyyyy in the past with that post


What settings would you recommend for Beyer 250ohm DT-990s? Nominal frequency response is 5 - 35,000 Hz


----------



## Paul17041993

rebooted and [email protected] is completely borked again...


----------



## Mojokiller76

Well i had a problem while listening to my SoundBlaster Z but i fixed the bass problem that i couldnt hear with music players, i just had to change the range of the speakers and leave only the front speakers at Full Range and select obviously Bass redirection which i only do for music ... 61Hz + Gain Selected...
For videos amd websites i just select again full Range for All and take out the Bass Redirection thing.

I manage to get the card with the Nichicon FG capacitors and the Bass really impress me ... the surround and rest too.

I love this card so far.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> What settings would you recommend for Beyer 250ohm DT-990s? Nominal frequency response is 5 - 35,000 Hz


Frequency: 31 62 125 250 500 1K 2K 4K 8K 16K

Boost: -3 -5 -6 -4 -1 0 2 3 -3 10

For your headphones for as neutral sound as possible

Also for my 558's I downloaded some higher quality frequency response charts, tuned the Equalizers settings for the Sound Blaster Z to this

Frequency: 31 62 125 250 500 1K 2K 4K 8K 16K

Boost: 8 -1 -4 -3 -3 0 2 1 2 2


----------



## Axaion

Oh oh, do me do me!

HD 598


----------



## BradleyW

Hello,
Is it fine to use a creative soundblaster z pci-e x1 sound card in a pci-e x16 slot? (x8 electrical) when using CFX 290x's in x16 pci-e 3.0 slots?
Thank you.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hello,
> Is it fine to use a creative soundblaster z pci-e x1 sound card in a pci-e x16 slot? (x8 electrical) when using CFX 290x's in x16 pci-e 3.0 slots?
> Thank you.


depends on your motherboard, and what slots youre using, but -should- be fine


----------



## Mog84kupo

May I join?

By the way, does anyone know a good EQ settings to use with the CAL! I'm kinda new in this headphones/sound car thing

Best regards


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Frequency: 31 62 125 250 500 1K 2K 4K 8K 16K
> 
> Boost: -3 -5 -6 -4 -1 0 2 3 -3 10
> 
> For your headphones for as neutral sound as possible
> 
> Also for my 558's I downloaded some higher quality frequency response charts, tuned the Equalizers settings for the Sound Blaster Z to this
> 
> Frequency: 31 62 125 250 500 1K 2K 4K 8K 16K
> 
> Boost: 8 -1 -4 -3 -3 0 2 1 2 2


Thanks alot Shamis. Gonna try it out.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hello,
> Is it fine to use a creative soundblaster z pci-e x1 sound card in a pci-e x16 slot? (x8 electrical) when using CFX 290x's in x16 pci-e 3.0 slots?
> Thank you.


of course, but keep in mind, depending on your board you could end up taking the lanes off your graphics card/s.

EDIT; looking at your board specs, the 1st 8-lane slot seems to be dedicated and you can use it, the 2nd one however seems to be shared with the 2nd 16 lane slot, and would split the lanes to 8 for your 2nd card and 8 for the SBZ. (it would only use the 1, leaving 7 unused).


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> of course, but keep in mind, depending on your board you could end up taking the lanes off your graphics card/s.
> 
> EDIT; looking at your board specs, the 1st 8-lane slot seems to be dedicated and you can use it, the 2nd one however seems to be shared with the 2nd 16 lane slot, and would split the lanes to 8 for your 2nd card and 8 for the SBZ. (it would only use the 1, leaving 7 unused).


I can only fit this card in the bottom PCI-E slot because my 290X's are watercooled. They take up all the room. My option would be a PCI-E riser right? I really don't wanna let go of this amazing sound card! Makes my gaming headset sound great for music!

Can anyone recommend some EQ settings for my CM Pulse R headset to further improve the music? I'm looking for a powerful kick whilst maintaining fullness and detail. (I am very close to having this now).

Cheers.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I can only fit this card in the bottom PCI-E slot because my 290X's are watercooled. They take up all the room. My option would be a PCI-E riser right? I really don't wanna let go of this amazing sound card! Makes my gaming headset sound great for music!
> 
> Can anyone recommend some EQ settings for my CM Pulse R headset to further improve the music? I'm looking for a powerful kick whilst maintaining fullness and detail. (I am very close to having this now).
> 
> Cheers.


I would think there would be enough room between the two cards, but being watercooled you must have a block or hoses sitting over, you cant fit the card under them?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

My X-Fi Fatal1ty Platinum is having microphone issues, but I really want to keep it due to the I/O hub, which apparently no card offers anymore.

I'm considering this 'z' card.

If only this Z card came in black (and without the LED's).

Can this card be used in a PCI-E 16x slot ?

I think I could get away with having the sound card above my second GPU due to my PCI-E 1x slot placements.

I heard very new drivers have solved most of the issues this card suffered from.

This may be a silly question, but you can have just normal stereo sound by disabling the 3D audio/surround sound features (gimmicks), correct ?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> My Xi-Fi Fatal1ty Platinum is having microphone issues, but I really want to keep it due to the I/O hub, which apparently no card offers anymore.
> 
> I'm considering this 'z' card.
> 
> If only this Z card came in black (and without the LED's).
> 
> Can this card be used in a PCI-E 16x slot ?
> 
> I think I could get away with having the sound card above my second GPU due to my PCI-E 1x slot placements.
> 
> I heard very new drivers have solved most of the issues this card suffered from.
> 
> This may be a silly question, but you can have just normal stereo sound by disabling the 3D audio/surround sound features (gimmicks), correct ?


You can custom paint it and use heatshrink over the LED block the lights.

I am using mine on my PCI-E 16x slot. If your BIOS has the option to switch it 1x mode on the specific PCI-E, do it.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> My Xi-Fi Fatal1ty Platinum is having microphone issues, but I really want to keep it due to the I/O hub, which apparently no card offers anymore.
> 
> I'm considering this 'z' card.
> 
> If only this Z card came in black (and without the LED's).
> 
> Can this card be used in a PCI-E 16x slot ?
> 
> I think I could get away with having the sound card above my second GPU due to my PCI-E 1x slot placements.
> 
> I heard very new drivers have solved most of the issues this card suffered from.
> 
> This may be a silly question, but you can have just normal stereo sound by disabling the 3D audio/surround sound features (gimmicks), correct ?


PCIe doesn't have a limit for how many lanes a card accepts compared to the lanes in the slot, if the card fits it should work, the only thing to watch for with your x16 slots is if said slot has shared lanes with another slot, you don't want to be splitting your lanes off your graphics cards unless you have to.

and you can just set the card to stereo speakers and/or headphones and have the SBX features disabled if you want, but the surround on these is quite nice regardless, a little more refined and very headphone-friendly compared to the X-Fis (I came from the auzentech Forte).


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I would think there would be enough room between the two cards, but being watercooled you must have a block or hoses sitting over, you cant fit the card under them?


Yes, the CFX/SLI water bridge is in the way. So I tried putting the card in a different way to get to those slots, but the MB HS is in the way too! Riser might be the only option to use this card, and restore x16 to my second GPU!


----------



## djriful

You can fit the card before putting your SLI/CFX card in, but again you won't able to remove it without pulling the cards out of the slots.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You can fit the card before putting your SLI/CFX card in, but again you won't able to remove it without pulling the cards out of the slots.


Very true.
So I decided to fix the issue once and for all.
I looked at the problem and found that the I/O shield bracket was the widest part of the card. I took a hack saw and cut the I/O.
Yes, I could have just removed the I/O, but the card drooped onto the top of my second GPU!
Anyway, here is the evidence, and now it fits perfect.


----------



## BradleyW

Does anyone have any good suggestions for EQ tweaks (For Gaming)? I am looking for a clear sound with a good kick for explosions.
Using CM Pulse R headset.


----------



## Frostymugkiller

I've been using the fatality settings just amped up the surround some.


----------



## BradleyW

How do I enable [email protected]?


----------



## EnmityNZ

Hey guys, I've been having an intermittent issue with my Sound Blaster Z where it will out of no where start stuttering when ANY audio is played (music, movies, games etc) and recently (within the last 24 hours or so) it's been a permanent issue. Usually when I had encountered this issue i'd just reboot the pc and the sound would miraculously be fine again - now this isn't helping.

I am running optical from my SBz which runs directly into my Sony home theatre AMP (not sure of the model but its a few years old and its a mu-te-ki amp?)..and up until now I've been enabling DTS via the SoundBlaster software which gives the best audio for my set up.

I've been troubleshooting on other forums but I am yet to have any responses so thought this would be the best place to continue...I read about PAX drivers being more stable than the standard Creative drivers so I downloaded those and that's when I posted the following information on another forum :

Alright, so I uninstalled all creative software firstly, rebooted, installed the PAX_SBZ_CD_L13_1_00_22 2014 V1.00 software, rebooted, then enabled DTS connect via the sound blaster software under the cinematic tab and it was still stuttering, and pretty bad.

Checked windows, and yup, speakers(creative SBz) was selected...so I checked a couple of forums where someone suggested setting to 24bit 96000Hz helps with stuttering..so did that...now I can't get DTS connect at all, the sbz software says the audio format is not supported. I've rebooted and its still not giving me any audio. I can only get audio if I change my playback device back to SPDIF and then select "no encoder" in the software - but then my audio quality drops bigtime.

What am I doing wrong here? i'm sorry for being such a noob, haven't dealt with much audio stuff in the past.

Thanks for your help.

Edit:

Ok so now this stuttering happens all the time, rebooting doesnt help. I've uninstalled the pax drivers, reinstalled them...when DTS is enabled it still stutters, so uninstalled again, got latest drivers from creative, installed them and again, stuttering. So I unplugged the optical cable and plugged it back in last night and voila it worked so I was happy and swiftly went off to bed as id been tinkering for ages lol... So today I fire up the PC to give it a good test (as I picked up a new sub last night and been itching to test it out) and it worked!...for half of my first track..then it started stuttering again so I thought ok, unplug the cable again and plug it back in...nope, didn't work this time. So I thought ok maybe my cable is playing up? So swapped it out and used my spare optical cable...nope...still stuttering . I have no more time to tinker as ive got to go to work now but lets hope someones had this issue and knows how I can sort it out









Very frustrating issue especially when I just got this sub last night lol. Any help with this issue would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How do I enable [email protected]?


window's playback devices > properties on the device you're using > advanced tab and you can set the format there.

[email protected] is completely broken for me on win8.1, so if you set yours to it I would like to hear your results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnmityNZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: text
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I've been having an intermittent issue with my Sound Blaster Z where it will out of no where start stuttering when ANY audio is played (music, movies, games etc) and recently (within the last 24 hours or so) it's been a permanent issue. Usually when I had encountered this issue i'd just reboot the pc and the sound would miraculously be fine again - now this isn't helping.
> 
> I am running optical from my SBz which runs directly into my Sony home theatre AMP (not sure of the model but its a few years old and its a mu-te-ki amp?)..and up until now I've been enabling DTS via the SoundBlaster software which gives the best audio for my set up.
> 
> I've been troubleshooting on other forums but I am yet to have any responses so thought this would be the best place to continue...I read about PAX drivers being more stable than the standard Creative drivers so I downloaded those and that's when I posted the following information on another forum :
> 
> Alright, so I uninstalled all creative software firstly, rebooted, installed the PAX_SBZ_CD_L13_1_00_22 2014 V1.00 software, rebooted, then enabled DTS connect via the sound blaster software under the cinematic tab and it was still stuttering, and pretty bad.
> 
> Checked windows, and yup, speakers(creative SBz) was selected...so I checked a couple of forums where someone suggested setting to 24bit 96000Hz helps with stuttering..so did that...now I can't get DTS connect at all, the sbz software says the audio format is not supported. I've rebooted and its still not giving me any audio. I can only get audio if I change my playback device back to SPDIF and then select "no encoder" in the software - but then my audio quality drops bigtime.
> 
> What am I doing wrong here? i'm sorry for being such a noob, haven't dealt with much audio stuff in the past.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ok so now this stuttering happens all the time, rebooting doesnt help. I've uninstalled the pax drivers, reinstalled them...when DTS is enabled it still stutters, so uninstalled again, got latest drivers from creative, installed them and again, stuttering. So I unplugged the optical cable and plugged it back in last night and voila it worked so I was happy and swiftly went off to bed as id been tinkering for ages lol... So today I fire up the PC to give it a good test (as I picked up a new sub last night and been itching to test it out) and it worked!...for half of my first track..then it started stuttering again so I thought ok, unplug the cable again and plug it back in...nope, didn't work this time. So I thought ok maybe my cable is playing up? So swapped it out and used my spare optical cable...nope...still stuttering . I have no more time to tinker as ive got to go to work now but lets hope someones had this issue and knows how I can sort it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very frustrating issue especially when I just got this sub last night lol. Any help with this issue would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


sounds to be a software issue, have you tried disabling audio enhancements etc? tried playback out the optical directly? (ie don't use dolby or DTS and set the optical as your playback device), could you give a detailed description or example of this "stutter"?


----------



## EnmityNZ

thanks for your reply man, I haven't tried disabling audio enhancements no...I think I saw that in the windows settings? Will try that when I get home.

If I select SPDIF as my default device and then open the SoundBlaster software and select "no encoder" then my audio works absolutely fine, its just the quality of audio is substantially lower than having DTS enabled.

The stuttering is basically a hitching, jittering and stuttering happening very randomly, sometimes several times per second, other times its only once every few seconds.

Also, if DTS is enabled, even if I am not playing any music or anything, if I turn the volume up I can still hear a clicking sound which is the stuttering im encountering.

Worth noting, its not just with DTS, if I select Dolby digital I get the same behaviour (same stuttering/hitching) so im guessing it could be a codec issue?


----------



## vincedea

Has anyone had any issues with the ZxR not being detected?

I just got the card and for a few weeks it has been working properly, then all of a sudden I have no sound. Creative auto update doesn't even detect the card at all and when I try to open the control panel I get a message says I don't have a supported device.Has anyone had any issues with the ZxR not being detected? In my device manager I have 4 high definition audio devices drivers in stalled from windows(have tried to stop these but it keeps installing itself), sound card shows up as SB Recon 3D PCIe instead, Sound Blaster Audio Controller.

*Things that I have tried:*

Formatted pc
disabled on board sound in bios
reinstalled drivers
reseated the card in a different pcix slot
bought another zxr to see if the issue happens ( it does)

the motherboard i am using the ep45-ud3p gigabyte. 8 gigs of ram, 560ti, Q9550

Does anyone have a fix for this or know what is going on?


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Oh oh, do me do me!
> 
> HD 598


Frequency: 31 62 125 250 500 1K 2K 4K 8K 16K

Boost: 8 0 -3 -3 -2 0 2 1 2 2


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mog84kupo*
> 
> 
> 
> May I join?
> 
> By the way, does anyone know a good EQ settings to use with the CAL! I'm kinda new in this headphones/sound car thing
> 
> Best regards


Frequency: 31 62 125 250 500 1K 2K 4K 8K 16K

Boost: 5 2 2 4 5 0 10 15 8 12

This MIGHT be incorrect, its hard to tell, every frequency response chart I look at those creative headphones their entire response chart for some reason is on the negative decibel side, they're like reverse Audio Technica AD700's, where the AD700's have no bass, your creative's have no treble


----------



## BradleyW

Can someone help me with my frequency please?

Cooler Master Pulse R (Please don't hate me, they actually sound great thanks to the sound blaster z)


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can someone help me with my frequency please?
> 
> Cooler Master Pulse R (Please don't hate me, they actually sound great thanks to the sound blaster z)


I am unable to find a frequency response chart for those, sorry

To those who are wondering, songs I use to test equalizer settings for people that live by me to make sure they're set up correctly in person and getting accurate pitch response:

3Typen - Little Pretty Thing: Full of deep rich bass, high string plucks, high snaresand high frequency singing and various electronica accompanyment (Is that a word?). To me kinda the ultimate test if headphones can do extreme low and high pitches at the same time, cheap headphones CHOKE on this song so be warned

P.O.D. Boom: Deep resonate booming soundtrack, great way to test if bass response is lagging

Conker - Live and Reloaded - Windy and Co.: Full of intense pitch swings, lots of high trumpets, snare drums, trombones played over a deep bass soundtrack, great way to test how responsive headphones are to playing extreme shifts in low and high pitch at the same time. Kinda like a lighter version of Little Pretty thing

Tina Turner - Proud Mary: The ultimate mid range to high range pitch test for headphones in my eyes, tons of of light bass and bass saxophones for the mid, with lots of drums, snares, blaring alto saxophones, pipe organs and trumpets and singing for the highs

Rockapella - Zombie Jamboree: Ultimate vocals test, but you need to find the version where they do lots of eclectic singing. I honestly can't remember where I got the other version, but if you find the version where they have an annoying 15-20 second pause after the start of the song, you found the wrong version. Still a great song if you find the wrong version

RetroFuture - Clean: Another Low/high murder stress song, hyper deep bass and high pitch electronica organ (Though sounds like a harpsichord to me) with lots of quick drum and high snare taps


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> I am unable to find a frequency response chart for those, sorry


No problem, thanks for trying. I will email cooler master and request one.


----------



## dayglow

What would be a good eq setting for DT 770 80ohz headphones?


----------



## Mog84kupo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Frequency: 31 62 125 250 500 1K 2K 4K 8K 16K
> 
> Boost: 5 2 2 4 5 0 10 15 8 12
> 
> This MIGHT be incorrect, its hard to tell, every frequency response chart I look at those creative headphones their entire response chart for some reason is on the negative decibel side, they're like reverse Audio Technica AD700's, where the AD700's have no bass, your creative's have no treble


Thanks, so far it sounds great with those EQ settings, however

Where is the boost settings? I can't find them in the Pro Studio Control panel


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mog84kupo*
> 
> Thanks, so far it sounds great with those EQ settings, however
> 
> Where is the boost settings? I can't find them in the Pro Studio Control panel


he means you put the slider on 31hz to +5, so its boosted by 5 dB


----------



## Mog84kupo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> he means you put the slider on 31hz to +5, so its boosted by 5 dB


LOL

So I already had it right


----------



## BradleyW

Since there is no freq. response chart for my headset, can anyone hazard a guess at some EQ settings?


----------



## TheUnk

Hi all. I just installed the Sound Blaster Z with my Logitech Z906 5.1 speakers. I do not use headphones at all.
I am only using this system for *gaming*. I have several config questions:

1. Should I disable the SBX Pro Studio entirely or just the Surround and/or Crystalizer options?

2. Would there be any benefit in using optical out with DDLive/DTSConnect instead of analog?

3. Should I set my front and rear surrounds to be full range?

4. Should I use the bass management/redirection?

For the SBX Pro Studio I am especially confused. Their manual states:

Quote:


> Playing Games
> 
> Your audio device is equipped with cutting edge audio technologies and software to enhance the audio in
> your games. SBX Pro Studio will elevate your gaming experience to the next level, allowing you to hear
> sound details in games you have never heard before!


However from what I have been reading in this thread is that it is primarily designed for 2.1/headphones? In my brief testing in 1 game I did in fact notice a significant difference in audio when enabling/disabling this option, but in both cases the surround appears to be functioning - I could clearly hear sounds going around me and using all 5.1 correctly as I rotated.


----------



## BradleyW

SBX makes my games sound rubbish half the time. I just use default settings for games and Crystallizer w/ custom EQ for music.


----------



## dayglow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheUnk*
> 
> Hi all. I just installed the Sound Blaster Z with my Logitech Z906 5.1 speakers. I do not use headphones at all.
> I am only using this system for *gaming*. I have several config questions:
> 
> 1. Should I disable the SBX Pro Studio entirely or just the Surround and/or Crystalizer options?
> 
> 2. Would there be any benefit in using optical out with DDLive/DTSConnect instead of analog?
> 
> 3. Should I set my front and rear surrounds to be full range?
> 
> 4. Should I use the bass management/redirection?
> 
> For the SBX Pro Studio I am especially confused. Their manual states:
> However from what I have been reading in this thread is that it is primarily designed for 2.1/headphones? In my brief testing in 1 game I did in fact notice a significant difference in audio when enabling/disabling this option, but in both cases the surround appears to be functioning - I could clearly hear sounds going around me and using all 5.1 correctly as I rotated.


SBX Surround is virtualization for headphones. Since you have a descete 5.1 setup it wouldn't be needed for games. For stero audio I believe it will create virtual surround for your speakers. Not sure how it works though, if it just doesn't do anything for a 5.1 sound source or if you have to turn it off manually.


----------



## minaelromany

What is the best headphones for SBZ for $100 or less ?

They must :

1-Have very good audio quality for movies, music and games with SBX Pro

2-Be very comfortable for long sessions

3-Have a wide soundstage to get a true surround immersion

4-Have a very good bass


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dayglow*
> 
> What would be a good eq setting for DT 770 80ohz headphones?


Frequency: 31 62 125 250 500 1K 2K 4K 8K 16K

Boost: -4-1 -3 -1 -1 0 5 8 -4 0

Also to those who are wondering, I am looking at headphone frequency decibel charts and finding out what their frequency responses are upon the 10hz-20Khz scale and then countering where they either depressed or excessively respond to tones, so if headphones at at 500hz respond three decibels too strongly to that tone, I compensate that with the equalizer by adding -3 decibels to that tone in order to bring it down into a more equal tone response. I'm aiming for neutral sound.

Naturally this won't make say awful headphones awesome, but it will make them sound better.


----------



## MrUnderpants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> What is the best headphones for SBZ for $100 or less ?
> 
> They must :
> 
> 1-Have very good audio quality for movies, music and games with SBX Pro
> 
> 2-Be very comfortable for long sessions
> 
> 3-Have a wide soundstage to get a true surround immersion


Senn HD650 (biased)


----------



## dayglow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Frequency: 31 62 125 250 500 1K 2K 4K 8K 16K
> 
> Boost: -4-1 -3 -1 -1 0 5 8 -4 0
> 
> Also to those who are wondering, I am looking at headphone frequency decibel charts and finding out what their frequency responses are upon the 10hz-20Khz scale and then countering where they either depressed or excessively respond to tones, so if headphones at at 500hz respond three decibels too strongly to that tone, I compensate that with the equalizer by adding -3 decibels to that tone in order to bring it down into a more equal tone response. I'm aiming for neutral sound.
> 
> Naturally this won't make say awful headphones awesome, but it will make them sound better.


perfect, thanks


----------



## BradleyW

For those who are interested, I conducted an experiment to see if the Sound Blaster Z causes elevated CPU usage and reduced GPU usage whilst gaming.
Here is my study:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



After receiving news about the potential issues with the Creative Sound Blaster Z series sound cards causing elevated CPU usage and reduced multi GPU scaling abilities, I decided to carry a series of tests to determine if these issues are present on my own configuration of hardware. Here are the results.
For system specifications, see sig rig below.

All 3D applications were ran at 1080p @ 144hz.
Hyper-threaded technology was disabled to give a better indication of raw CPU time.
Sound Blaster Z (Latest official Creative drivers for Win 8.1 x64) :
RealTek onboard HD (Latest official RealTek drivers for Win 8.1 x64) :

Testing:

Metro Last Light, All settings max except SSAA (OFF), Physx (OFF).

Location: Artyoms Room (chapter 1), looking into the room from the doorway.

(Please note, Metro LL does not scale well in many areas of this game by nature)

*Sound Blaster Z*
CFX = 182 FPS
No CFX = 120 FPS
CPU Usage = 70 on each core (CFX)

*RealTek onboard HD*
CFX = 181 FPS
No CFX = 117 FPS
CPU Usage = 70 on each core (CFX)

Tomb Raider, Ultimate Preset, FXAA, ALL additional Settings enabled/max out.

(TEST 1) Location: helipad, overlooked shanty town (Highly CPU dependant area. Looking to see if the Sound Blaster Z could cause increased CPU time which may further bottleneck GPU's)

*Sound Blaster Z*
CFX = 72 FPS
No CFX = 58 FPS
CPU Usage = 95 on each core (CFX)

*RealTek onboard HD*
CFX = 71 FPS
No CFX = 58 FPS
CPU Usage = 95 on each core (CFX)

(TEST 2) Location: Built in benchmark (This is GPU dependant. This will test if crossfire scaling is disrupted by the Sound Blaster Z).

(Please note, the max value can be ignored since it can fluctuate between 170fps to around 220 fps during repeated run throughs. We should look at the min and avg since these are consistently the same every run through).

*Sound Blaster Z*
CFX = Min 112, Max 176, Avg 148 FPS
No CFX = Min 60, Max 100, Avg 78 FPS
CPU Usage = 40 on each core (CFX)

*RealTek onboard HD*
CFX = Min 112, Max 186, Avg 148 FPS
No CFX = Min 60, Max 98, Avg 78 FPS
CPU Usage = 40 on each core (CFX)

Battlefield 4 (DirectX 11.1 API), Ultra Preset, Post AA OFF, MSAA x4, Resolution Scaling 100%, Motion Blur 50%, FOV 90.

(Please note, "gametime.maxvariablefps 0" to remove the 200fps limit. Mantle was not used because we need to put the CPU under the wrong kind of strain to see if the Sound Blaster Z can elevate CPU usage beyond an already CPU dependant area).

Location: Test Range

*Sound Blaster Z*
CFX = 213 FPS
No CFX = 108
CPU Usage = 100 (Cores 1 to 4), 98 (Cores 5 and 6) (CFX)

*RealTek onboard HD*
CFX = 213 FPS
No CFX = 108
CPU Usage = 100 (Cores 1 to 4), 98 (Cores 5 and 6) (CFX)

Far Cry 3 (DirectX 9.0 API), Ultra Preset, FOV 90, Water (LOW), GPU frame buffer (1).

Please note, FC3 suffers from crossfire scaling issues since the HD 7000 series. These issues are more apparent in DX11 mode. DX9 gives the best scaling performance. Performance can be increased by forcing Bioshoch.exe profile, or by reducing the POST FX setting to medium or low. During these tests, I decided to leave the default crossfire profile in place to reduce the chance of instability which could affect the validity of the results. Water is set to low to negate a common CPU overhead issue which causes strange fps results in certain areas of the game, even well into the mainland terrain. Frame buffer is left at 1, since this is default.

(TEST 1) Location: Doctor Earnhardt's house (looking towards the sealed front door from the inside of the home. This is CPU intensive area. Not CPU bound. If Sound Blaster Z did cause elevated CPU time, it would show in this area).

*Sound Blaster Z*
CFX = 138 FPS
No CFX = 117 FPS
CPU Usage = 70 (Cores 1 to 3), 100 (Cores 4 and 5), 90 (Core 6) (CFX)

*RealTek onboard HD*
CFX = 139 FPS
No CFX = 117 FPS
CPU Usage = 70 (Cores 1 to 3), 100 (Cores 4 and 5), 90 (Core 6) (CFX)

(TEST 2) Location 2: Doctor Earnhardt's house (Overlooking the sea during sunset. This is GPU bound)

*Sound Blaster Z*
CFX = 55 FPS
No CFX = 32 FPS
CPU Usage = 35 on each core (CFX)

*RealTek onboard HD*
CFX = 55 FPS
No CFX = 32 FPS
CPU Usage = 35 on each core (CFX)

The next test is to see if a modified EQ and SBX effects caused elevated CPU usage:

*Sound Blaster Z*
Tomb Raider - EQ - SBX Enabled:


Final image just confirms the CPU usage in FC3 (First Test Location).


To conclude, there seems to be Zero effects on the systems performance during gaming whilst using the SBZ sound card. From looking at previous cases, users seemed to be on Windows 7 and using last generation GPU's. I suspect the drivers might have been fixed, or the card seems to be error-less in Windows 8.1.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheUnk*
> 
> Hi all. I just installed the Sound Blaster Z with my Logitech Z906 5.1 speakers. I do not use headphones at all.
> I am only using this system for *gaming*. I have several config questions:
> 
> 1. Should I disable the SBX Pro Studio entirely or just the Surround and/or Crystalizer options?
> 
> 2. Would there be any benefit in using optical out with DDLive/DTSConnect instead of analog?
> 
> 3. Should I set my front and rear surrounds to be full range?
> 
> 4. Should I use the bass management/redirection?
> 
> For the SBX Pro Studio I am especially confused. Their manual states:
> However from what I have been reading in this thread is that it is primarily designed for 2.1/headphones? In my brief testing in 1 game I did in fact notice a significant difference in audio when enabling/disabling this option, but in both cases the surround appears to be functioning - I could clearly hear sounds going around me and using all 5.1 correctly as I rotated.


1 - try them yourself, the surround is generally for upmixing stereo stuff like music and youtube, (actually can sound pretty immersive on headphones too), crystallizer will try to "crystallize" the sound and makes things a little clearer and lively.
2 - shouldn't be much difference, digital is less likely to get noise or interference but at the same time is limited to the quality of the decoder in the amp.
3 - possibly? I know on mine if I don't it has normalization enabled and sounds awful as the sound dips right out on bassy areas, set them all to full range and normalization is completely disabled.
4 - yes, set it to an optimal frequency, probably 125Hz, set the gain high if you want your sub louder then it already is, but you can also adjust the response in the EQ too for finder adjustment.

I set surround and crystallizer on mine to 50% for both, gets a nice tame result that still makes my music sound better compared to them off entirely, I'm not sure what effect the crystallizer has on games though, never really tested that...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> For those who are interested, I conducted an experiment to see if the Sound Blaster Z causes elevated CPU usage and reduced GPU usage whilst gaming.
> Here is my study:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After receiving news about the potential issues with the Creative Sound Blaster Z series sound cards causing elevated CPU usage and reduced multi GPU scaling abilities, I decided to carry a series of tests to determine if these issues are present on my own configuration of hardware. Here are the results.
> For system specifications, see sig rig below.
> 
> All 3D applications were ran at 1080p @ 144hz.
> Hyper-threaded technology was disabled to give a better indication of raw CPU time.
> Sound Blaster Z (Latest official Creative drivers for Win 8.1 x64) :
> RealTek onboard HD (Latest official RealTek drivers for Win 8.1 x64) :
> 
> Testing:
> 
> Metro Last Light, All settings max except SSAA (OFF), Physx (OFF).
> 
> Location: Artyoms Room (chapter 1), looking into the room from the doorway.
> 
> (Please note, Metro LL does not scale well in many areas of this game by nature)
> 
> *Sound Blaster Z*
> CFX = 182 FPS
> No CFX = 120 FPS
> CPU Usage = 70 on each core (CFX)
> 
> *RealTek onboard HD*
> CFX = 181 FPS
> No CFX = 117 FPS
> CPU Usage = 70 on each core (CFX)
> 
> Tomb Raider, Ultimate Preset, FXAA, ALL additional Settings enabled/max out.
> 
> (TEST 1) Location: helipad, overlooked shanty town (Highly CPU dependant area. Looking to see if the Sound Blaster Z could cause increased CPU time which may further bottleneck GPU's)
> 
> *Sound Blaster Z*
> CFX = 72 FPS
> No CFX = 58 FPS
> CPU Usage = 95 on each core (CFX)
> 
> *RealTek onboard HD*
> CFX = 71 FPS
> No CFX = 58 FPS
> CPU Usage = 95 on each core (CFX)
> 
> (TEST 2) Location: Built in benchmark (This is GPU dependant. This will test if crossfire scaling is disrupted by the Sound Blaster Z).
> 
> (Please note, the max value can be ignored since it can fluctuate between 170fps to around 220 fps during repeated run throughs. We should look at the min and avg since these are consistently the same every run through).
> 
> *Sound Blaster Z*
> CFX = Min 112, Max 176, Avg 148 FPS
> No CFX = Min 60, Max 100, Avg 78 FPS
> CPU Usage = 40 on each core (CFX)
> 
> *RealTek onboard HD*
> CFX = Min 112, Max 186, Avg 148 FPS
> No CFX = Min 60, Max 98, Avg 78 FPS
> CPU Usage = 40 on each core (CFX)
> 
> Battlefield 4 (DirectX 11.1 API), Ultra Preset, Post AA OFF, MSAA x4, Resolution Scaling 100%, Motion Blur 50%, FOV 90.
> 
> (Please note, "gametime.maxvariablefps 0" to remove the 200fps limit. Mantle was not used because we need to put the CPU under the wrong kind of strain to see if the Sound Blaster Z can elevate CPU usage beyond an already CPU dependant area).
> 
> Location: Test Range
> 
> *Sound Blaster Z*
> CFX = 213 FPS
> No CFX = 108
> CPU Usage = 100 (Cores 1 to 4), 98 (Cores 5 and 6) (CFX)
> 
> *RealTek onboard HD*
> CFX = 213 FPS
> No CFX = 108
> CPU Usage = 100 (Cores 1 to 4), 98 (Cores 5 and 6) (CFX)
> 
> Far Cry 3 (DirectX 9.0 API), Ultra Preset, FOV 90, Water (LOW), GPU frame buffer (1).
> 
> Please note, FC3 suffers from crossfire scaling issues since the HD 7000 series. These issues are more apparent in DX11 mode. DX9 gives the best scaling performance. Performance can be increased by forcing Bioshoch.exe profile, or by reducing the POST FX setting to medium or low. During these tests, I decided to leave the default crossfire profile in place to reduce the chance of instability which could affect the validity of the results. Water is set to low to negate a common CPU overhead issue which causes strange fps results in certain areas of the game, even well into the mainland terrain. Frame buffer is left at 1, since this is default.
> 
> (TEST 1) Location: Doctor Earnhardt's house (looking towards the sealed front door from the inside of the home. This is CPU intensive area. Not CPU bound. If Sound Blaster Z did cause elevated CPU time, it would show in this area).
> 
> *Sound Blaster Z*
> CFX = 138 FPS
> No CFX = 117 FPS
> CPU Usage = 70 (Cores 1 to 3), 100 (Cores 4 and 5), 90 (Core 6) (CFX)
> 
> *RealTek onboard HD*
> CFX = 139 FPS
> No CFX = 117 FPS
> CPU Usage = 70 (Cores 1 to 3), 100 (Cores 4 and 5), 90 (Core 6) (CFX)
> 
> (TEST 2) Location 2: Doctor Earnhardt's house (Overlooking the sea during sunset. This is GPU bound)
> 
> *Sound Blaster Z*
> CFX = 55 FPS
> No CFX = 32 FPS
> CPU Usage = 35 on each core (CFX)
> 
> *RealTek onboard HD*
> CFX = 55 FPS
> No CFX = 32 FPS
> CPU Usage = 35 on each core (CFX)
> 
> The next test is to see if a modified EQ and SBX effects caused elevated CPU usage:
> 
> *Sound Blaster Z*
> Tomb Raider - EQ - SBX Enabled:
> 
> 
> Final image just confirms the CPU usage in FC3 (First Test Location).
> 
> 
> To conclude, there seems to be Zero effects on the systems performance during gaming whilst using the SBZ sound card. From looking at previous cases, users seemed to be on Windows 7 and using last generation GPU's. I suspect the drivers might have been fixed, or the card seems to be error-less in Windows 8.1.
> 
> Thank you for reading.


clean drivers and no EQ or processing? being software-based on standard settings the realtech doesn't do much, but if you were to try [email protected], EQ and maby some environment effects the CPU use on audiodg.exe should increase by a fair amount. (on winXP the driver uses its own service for this, same results)
edit; oh and 5.1 can be particularly heavy.


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrUnderpants*
> 
> Senn HD650 (biased)


They are $500 not $100 or less


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> 1 - try them yourself, the surround is generally for upmixing stereo stuff like music and youtube, (actually can sound pretty immersive on headphones too), crystallizer will try to "crystallize" the sound and makes things a little clearer and lively.
> 2 - shouldn't be much difference, digital is less likely to get noise or interference but at the same time is limited to the quality of the decoder in the amp.
> 3 - possibly? I know on mine if I don't it has normalization enabled and sounds awful as the sound dips right out on bassy areas, set them all to full range and normalization is completely disabled.
> 4 - yes, set it to an optimal frequency, probably 125Hz, set the gain high if you want your sub louder then it already is, but you can also adjust the response in the EQ too for finder adjustment.
> 
> I set surround and crystallizer on mine to 50% for both, gets a nice tame result that still makes my music sound better compared to them off entirely, I'm not sure what effect the crystallizer has on games though, never really tested that...
> clean drivers and no EQ or processing? being software-based on standard settings the realtech doesn't do much, but if you were to try [email protected], EQ and maby some environment effects the CPU use on audiodg.exe should increase by a fair amount. (on winXP the driver uses its own service for this, same results)
> edit; oh and 5.1 can be particularly heavy.


If you look towards the bottom of the report, I tested the difference between using EQ with effects vs no EQ no effects. The usage did not go up. However, Windows 7 may have CPU time issues with SBZ.

Edit: I decided to do a quick test again with EQ and all effects enabled. My CPU usage actually seems a tad lower and my fps increased slightly in my testing area. I'm just not seeing this elevated CPU usage issue at all from the SBZ. My usage is lower compared to using onboard since adding all the effects. Any idea's?


----------



## MaximilianKohler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> What is the best headphones for SBZ for $100 or less ?
> 
> They must :
> 
> 1-Have very good audio quality for movies, music and games with SBX Pro
> 
> 2-Be very comfortable for long sessions
> 
> 3-Have a wide soundstage to get a true surround immersion


ath ad700

http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-update-3-12-2014-monster-dna-on-ear-added

http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products/0_50


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Edit: I decided to do a quick test again with EQ and all effects enabled. My CPU usage actually seems a tad lower and my fps increased slightly in my testing area. I'm just not seeing this elevated CPU usage issue at all from the SBZ. My usage is lower compared to using onboard since adding all the effects. Any idea's?


The audio chip used in both the Sound Blaster Z and Recon3D cards performs effects processing in hardware, not software. Therefore you should not see relatively large CPU spikes or a prolonged pattern of CPU spikes I am not speaking of hardware accelerated audio built in to games as it once was. I am speaking of the DSP effects that a user can toggle in the Creative Control Panel.

ASUS uses C-Media chips in all of its sound cards and the effects processing in the cards' software is performed in software only and does incur more CPU usage, although a small amount when used with modern processors.


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianKohler*
> 
> ath ad700
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-update-3-12-2014-monster-dna-on-ear-added
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products/0_50


I've read that they are lacking in bass.

I already have a cheap Koss KTXPRO1 Titanium and ROCCAT Kave 5.1 Surround Sound Gaming Headset and both of them are not so good. I regret getting the Roccat Cave because virtual surround from the SBZ is way better than the true 5.1 from the Cave which is ironic lol

I've found 3 headphones here in Egypt but don't know if they are worth the price:

1-AUDIO TECHNICA ATH-ANC27 Noise-Canceling Headphones $100

2-Sennheiser HD 429s $120

3-Pioneer SE-MJ721 $50


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> The audio chip used in both the Sound Blaster Z and Recon3D cards performs effects processing in hardware, not software. Therefore you should not see relatively large CPU spikes or a prolonged pattern of CPU spikes I am not speaking of hardware accelerated audio built in to games as it once was. I am speaking of the DSP effects that a user can toggle in the Creative Control Panel.
> 
> ASUS uses C-Media chips in all of its sound cards and the effects processing in the cards' software is performed in software only and does incur more CPU usage, although a small amount when used with modern processors.


Thanks for the information.

Can anyone help me on getting my bass to sound more crisp and full via EQ settings please?
Thank you.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My usage is lower compared to using onboard since adding all the effects. Any idea's?


yea thats perfectly normal, I was referring to using onboard with EQ, effects and high format, the CPU will be absolutely horrendous, my example even included a thread bug which would make audiodg.exe eat an entire 20% of my 8 cores, fix was to simply get an X-Fi card (my forte), which was rid of ALL CPU usage completely, the SBZ was pretty much the same due to its "quad-core DSP" which in basic explanation is just a modern version of the X-Fi.

onboard > uses CPU.
dedicated DSP (eg; X-Fi, Soundcore,) > little-to-no CPU as the effects are done on the DSP core/s, only thing that has to be handled in CPU is the windows WASAPI sending sound data from the applications and into the DSP, much like how GPUs work (albeit a LOT less intensive).


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea thats perfectly normal, I was referring to using onboard with EQ, effects and high format, the CPU will be absolutely horrendous, my example even included a thread bug which would make audiodg.exe eat an entire 20% of my 8 cores, fix was to simply get an X-Fi card (my forte), which was rid of ALL CPU usage completely, the SBZ was pretty much the same due to its "quad-core DSP" which in basic explanation is just a modern version of the X-Fi.
> 
> onboard > uses CPU.
> dedicated DSP (eg; X-Fi, Soundcore,) > little-to-no CPU as the effects are done on the DSP core/s, only thing that has to be handled in CPU is the windows WASAPI sending sound data from the applications and into the DSP, much like how GPUs work (albeit a LOT less intensive).


Thanks for explaining to me.









Hey everyone, take a look at this:




How can I get my sound to be like this?


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks for explaining to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, take a look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I get my sound to be like this?


Use Dxtory, record and upload straight 320Kbit 48Khz mp3, all I see done here


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Use Dxtory, record and upload straight 320Kbit 48Khz mp3, all I see done here


I mean how do I get my sound to be like this whilst I play games? What settings might he have used? Or have I got this wrong?


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I mean how do I get my sound to be like this whilst I play games? What settings might he have used? Or have I got this wrong?


I don't see anything fancy being done here, he just uploaded high bitrate audio files


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> I don't see anything fancy being done here, he just uploaded high bitrate audio files


hmmm, that's all he did? My audio does not sound as good as that. I know he uses ZxR, but....you know....I need help on creating an EQ with SBX to enhance my gaming audio.


----------



## Strider49

Should I get a ZxR as source and amp for my HD650s? I'll be listening to music and doing gaming too.

Some people claim over the web that the TP6120A2 amp chip on this sound card doesn't deliver its rated power and can't properly power high-impedance cans. Is this true? Should I be concerned?

I'd also like to ask if we can get 5.1 virtual surround sound to work through line-out on these cards. Because I might want to hook up an external Amp to the ZxR in the future and still retain all its gaming features.

Other questions:

- How do the Burr-Brown DACs on the ZxR compare to the Schiit Modi external DAC, SQ wise?

- How affected is the sound output from ZxR when the CPU or graphics card are OC'ed? Does it pick up a lot of noise? Is the EMI shielding on the card really effective and can it prevent damages to the sound quality?


----------



## Mojokiller76

vincedea

Try in the windows panel disabling the audio hdmi outputs from your videocard, right click on the icon and select disable.

Try disabling plug and play OS in the bios option.

Disable audio onboard.

Disable every audio thing until the little speaker icon in windos shows a little Red X over the symbol and then double click that symbol and windows will try to find the soundcard again then you must see a spdif and another audio output detected.

Right there install the drivers from 2014 and reboot the machine.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

I am noticing an issue with my Z. I am trying to do a cover of a song and I'm using it to record, but there is a very noticeable delay in the recording using the included mic. Anyone else have this issue? Or have a fix?


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> I am noticing an issue with my Z. I am trying to do a cover of a song and I'm using it to record, but there is a very noticeable delay in the recording using the included mic. Anyone else have this issue? Or have a fix?


ASIO should eliminate any delay the OS is making.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

I installed asio4all, but I don't know how to make it eliminate my problem.

Nevermind. I used Audacity and just doubled my current latency from -130 to -260 m/s. Problem solved.


----------



## Magnum26

I've got some DT 880 Premium 250Ohm headphones, i've been looking at changing my Asus Xonar DG card as I have to have it at near 70% for decent sound, but it seems to make my headphones sound like they have no bass at all. I read Custom PC magazine and in there they recommend the CSB Z as the top card to get. I'm not interested in the microphone add on (I have a Samson Go Mic) and I have a volume control on my keyboard so what benefits would I get from the Zx or the Zxr?

Speakers: Harmon Kardon Sound Sticks - USB
Headphones: Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium 250-Ohm (Currently plugged in via 3.5mm would be changed to 1/4" if I had a CSB card)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## watsaname

I would say maybe look into external amp rather than another sound card, if you aren't really interested in the features that the SoundBlaster Z/Zx would give you. While the marketing for the sound card boasts that it can power 600ohm headphones, it seems that it can really only power 250ohm to "full potential" and struggles with 600ohm headphones. This would kind of hinder your future upgrades of headphones, as you would need to buy a new headphone amplifier along with it. Another thing to consider is that they put the 3.5mm connector for the headphone out and the line/speaker out right next to each other. Depending on the size of your 3.5mm jacks, this means that you will have to go behind you computer each time you want to change from speakers to headphones. This is my experiences with the Sound Blaster Z, which is the samething as the Zx but cheaper because it doesn't have the extra volume module thing.

If you want to keep your current sound card for Dolby Headphone, you can look into a toslink DAC like the Fiio D03k and something like an O2 or Schiit Magni.


----------



## Snakesoul

Hi everyone,
So after reading the last 20 pages of this thread, I'm confused.
Is the creative z a good card? Is there any problems with software? Or are they fixed?
For someone who have an Asus xonar dx, is an Z card an good upgrade? (For headphones and mostly gaming). I know dx doesn't have headphones amp.. But there's no software issues until now(and i'm using it for the last 3 or 4 years)
Thanks in advance


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> So after reading the last 20 pages of this thread, I'm confused.
> Is the creative z a good card? Is there any problems with software? Or are they fixed?
> For someone who have an Asus xonar dx, is an Z card an good upgrade? (For headphones and mostly gaming). I know dx doesn't have headphones amp.. But there's no software issues until now(and i'm using it for the last 3 or 4 years)
> Thanks in advance


There is a chance that the card can cause issues with gaming performance in Windows 7. I say this due to reading various reports from people. However, these issues could be fixed. There are no issues with the card or the software in windows 8.1, that's confirmed. It's a *fantastic* card under the correct circumstances.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> So after reading the last 20 pages of this thread, I'm confused.
> Is the creative z a good card? Is there any problems with software? Or are they fixed?
> For someone who have an Asus xonar dx, is an Z card an good upgrade? (For headphones and mostly gaming). I know dx doesn't have headphones amp.. But there's no software issues until now(and i'm using it for the last 3 or 4 years)
> Thanks in advance


software wise, the Z series is pretty much perfect, ONLY problem I've had is [email protected] for 5.1 has a channel bug, [email protected] (default) works perfectly fine however.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> There is a chance that the card can cause issues with gaming performance in Windows 7. I say this due to reading various reports from people. However, these issues could be fixed. There are no issues with the card or the software in windows 8.1, that's confirmed. It's a *fantastic* card under the correct circumstances.


did you test yours at [email protected]? did you get any crackle or channel-switching/dropping/drifting?

I'm yet to find an actual reason for this problem, but it seems like the drivers are handling buffers incorrectly, seems to also behave differently now since I added a 460SE alongside my 290X and the card now uses an x1 lane connection.


----------



## ihaven0taste

Has anyone had trouble with this sound card randomly not being recognized when you turn your computer on? I just uninstalled the drivers and am trying to pull them down off the page and it is saying "setup is unable to detect a supported product on your system" Can anyone link me a good driver download, i'm pulling it right off their site.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihaven0taste*
> 
> Has anyone had trouble with this sound card randomly not being recognized when you turn your computer on? I just uninstalled the drivers and am trying to pull them down off the page and it is saying "setup is unable to detect a supported product on your system" Can anyone link me a good driver download, i'm pulling it right off their site.


This actually just happened to me recently after owning the card since june of last year with no problems. I fixed it by cutting power to my pc by either unplugging it or flipping the switch on the psu and turning it back on after 30 seconds. I wonder if its a hardware bug.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihaven0taste*
> 
> Has anyone had trouble with this sound card randomly not being recognized when you turn your computer on? I just uninstalled the drivers and am trying to pull them down off the page and it is saying "setup is unable to detect a supported product on your system" Can anyone link me a good driver download, i'm pulling it right off their site.


you getting the right drivers for your card?

Z and Zx
ZxR


----------



## ihaven0taste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> you getting the right drivers for your card?
> 
> Z and Zx
> ZxR


Yeah downloading the ZxR. Don't know why it's not recognizing it. In the device manager it sees the ZxR audio controller.


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihaven0taste*
> 
> Has anyone had trouble with this sound card randomly not being recognized when you turn your computer on? I just uninstalled the drivers and am trying to pull them down off the page and it is saying "setup is unable to detect a supported product on your system" Can anyone link me a good driver download, i'm pulling it right off their site.


I think you should reseat the card firmly in the PCI-E slot on your mobo. Many Creative cards have done this to me before.

Anybody got a problem when there is a CPU load hike that the sound would stutter for a sec ?


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihaven0taste*
> 
> Has anyone had trouble with this sound card randomly not being recognized when you turn your computer on? I just uninstalled the drivers and am trying to pull them down off the page and it is saying "setup is unable to detect a supported product on your system" Can anyone link me a good driver download, i'm pulling it right off their site.


Ahhh, the old windows 7 hardware ID bug raises its head again, this happened with the X-Fi PCI and PCI-E series as well, this would hit my old X-Fi Titanium at least once or twice a year, less often than my USB studio mic which seems to get it once a month, but just as much a god damn pain in the ass.

The only way to fix this unfortunately is to do one of two things:

1: Turn of all power for the PC for about 30 minutes, including unplugging from the wall. This most of the time fixes it.

2. Turn off PC, move sound card to another PCI-E slot, turn on PC, let windows detect it and give the card a new hardware ID, then install the drivers there OR turn off the PC, move the card back to the original PCI-E slot, turn PC back on, in which windows will issue it another new hardware ID and then install the drivers. This ALWAYS works.

Nobody knows why this happens, its some phantom gremlin that pops up for anything that's not videocards for some reason, or at least I've never heard of videocards losing their device ID before, but yeah, this is an old, old, old, old phantom windows bug that rears its head all the time with windows, just creative cards tend to get it the most, but I've had it happen with tons of devices I own like mice, microphones, keyboards etc, just those are easy to fix cause you just move it to another USB slot for 5 seconds to get issued a new hardware ID, something like a sound card you have to dismantle the PC for 10 minutes and play musical slot chairs till windows wakes up and gives a new hardware ID

And no, NOBODY knows why this happens, but it happens with Windows 7 and is a really really really old and well known issue. The upside is I've never seen it happen to Windows 8, or at least not heard about it. Sucks too cause even if you take the card out, and stick it back in, windows won't detect it unless you move slots.


----------



## ihaven0taste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Ahhh, the old hardware ID bug raises its head again, this happened with the X-Fi PCI and PCI-E series as well, this would hit my old X-Fi Titanium at least once or twice a year, less often than my USB studio mic which seems to get it once a month, but just as much a god damn pain in the ass.
> 
> The only way to fix this unfortunately is to do one of two things:
> 
> 1: Turn of all power for the PC for about 30 minutes, including unplugging from the wall. This most of the time fixes it.
> 
> 2. Turn off PC, move sound card to another PCI-E slot, turn on PC, let windows detect it and give the card a new hardware ID, then install the drivers there OR turn off the PC, move the card back to the original PCI-E slot, turn PC back on, in which windows will issue it another new hardware ID and then install the drivers. This ALWAYS works.
> 
> Nobody knows why this happens, its some phantom gremlin that pops up for anything that's not videocards for some reason, or at least I've never heard of videocards losing their device ID before, but yeah, this is an old, old, old, old phantom windows bug that rears its head all the time with windows, just creative cards tend to get it the most, but I've had it happen with tons of devices I own like mice, microphones, keyboards etc, just those are easy to fix cause you just move it to another USB slot for 5 seconds to get issued a new hardware ID, something like a sound card you have to dismantle the PC for 10 minutes and play musical slot chairs till windows wakes up and gives a new hardware ID
> 
> And no, NOBODY knows why this happens, but it happens with Windows 7 and is a really really really old and well known issue. The upside is I've never seen it happen to Windows 8, or at least not heard about it. Sucks too cause even if you take the card out, and stick it back in, windows won't detect it unless you move slots.


Ok yeah this happened to me once before and i let my comp sit off for a min or 2 but not 30. I'll be more than happy to try that. Appreciate all the help everyone!


----------



## djriful

If your card is not being recognize in one specific slot, make sure the BIOS is up to dated and set the slot at x1 instead of x16 mode etc.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> So after reading the last 20 pages of this thread, I'm confused.
> Is the creative z a good card? Is there any problems with software? Or are they fixed?
> For someone who have an Asus xonar dx, is an Z card an good upgrade? (For headphones and mostly gaming). I know dx doesn't have headphones amp.. But there's no software issues until now(and i'm using it for the last 3 or 4 years)
> Thanks in advance


As someone who went from the DX to the Z, dont even bother, unless you want the SBX surround

Pros of the Z over the DX is very slightly better drivers.. but creative.

Least the DX has a community of modded drivers (dont start on PAX, please.)

Its purely a sidegrade, it even has the same DAC as the DX, which if it runs your headphones fine now, you most likely wont notice a difference.


----------



## gotskil

Hey Guys,

I am having a little bit of an issue. I have the Soundblaster ZX and I just moved all my stuff to a new H440 that I got. With the new GPU I got it ended up being in the way of the slot I initially had the card in. I had to move it to the other slot which is directly under my GPU. At first it wasn't even letting me select the card but I re-installed the drivers and now it's at least working. I can't get the opitical out which is going to my receiver and the headphones to work at the same time. I have to go into the sound settings in Windows and change the default playback method anytime I want to change. Obviously this is an annoyance and it wasn't something I had to deal with before.

I think part of the issue is that Windows still seems to think I have the old card installed. There are duplicates of the opitical out, headphones, speakers and all that in Windows sound settings. What do you guys think I should do about this? I am thinking that a clean install would probably be the best idea. Unseat it from the MB and uninstall all the drivers then put it back in and start fresh? How hard is it to remove the drivers do I just do an uninstall on the creative stuff?


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Ahhh, the old windows 7 hardware ID bug raises its head again, this happened with the X-Fi PCI and PCI-E series as well, this would hit my old X-Fi Titanium at least once or twice a year, less often than my USB studio mic which seems to get it once a month, but just as much a god damn pain in the ass.
> 
> The only way to fix this unfortunately is to do one of two things:
> 
> 1: Turn of all power for the PC for about 30 minutes, including unplugging from the wall. This most of the time fixes it.
> 
> 2. Turn off PC, move sound card to another PCI-E slot, turn on PC, let windows detect it and give the card a new hardware ID, then install the drivers there OR turn off the PC, move the card back to the original PCI-E slot, turn PC back on, in which windows will issue it another new hardware ID and then install the drivers. This ALWAYS works.
> 
> Nobody knows why this happens, its some phantom gremlin that pops up for anything that's not videocards for some reason, or at least I've never heard of videocards losing their device ID before, but yeah, this is an old, old, old, old phantom windows bug that rears its head all the time with windows, just creative cards tend to get it the most, but I've had it happen with tons of devices I own like mice, microphones, keyboards etc, just those are easy to fix cause you just move it to another USB slot for 5 seconds to get issued a new hardware ID, something like a sound card you have to dismantle the PC for 10 minutes and play musical slot chairs till windows wakes up and gives a new hardware ID
> 
> And no, NOBODY knows why this happens, but it happens with Windows 7 and is a really really really old and well known issue. The upside is I've never seen it happen to Windows 8, or at least not heard about it. Sucks too cause even if you take the card out, and stick it back in, windows won't detect it unless you move slots.


It happens on Windows 8.1. Happened to me last night. Unplugging my tower for a minute fixed the problem.


----------



## Paul17041993

Spoiler: quote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Ahhh, the old windows 7 hardware ID bug raises its head again, this happened with the X-Fi PCI and PCI-E series as well, this would hit my old X-Fi Titanium at least once or twice a year, less often than my USB studio mic which seems to get it once a month, but just as much a god damn pain in the ass.
> 
> The only way to fix this unfortunately is to do one of two things:
> 
> 1: Turn of all power for the PC for about 30 minutes, including unplugging from the wall. This most of the time fixes it.
> 
> 2. Turn off PC, move sound card to another PCI-E slot, turn on PC, let windows detect it and give the card a new hardware ID, then install the drivers there OR turn off the PC, move the card back to the original PCI-E slot, turn PC back on, in which windows will issue it another new hardware ID and then install the drivers. This ALWAYS works.
> 
> Nobody knows why this happens, its some phantom gremlin that pops up for anything that's not videocards for some reason, or at least I've never heard of videocards losing their device ID before, but yeah, this is an old, old, old, old phantom windows bug that rears its head all the time with windows, just creative cards tend to get it the most, but I've had it happen with tons of devices I own like mice, microphones, keyboards etc, just those are easy to fix cause you just move it to another USB slot for 5 seconds to get issued a new hardware ID, something like a sound card you have to dismantle the PC for 10 minutes and play musical slot chairs till windows wakes up and gives a new hardware ID
> 
> And no, NOBODY knows why this happens, but it happens with Windows 7 and is a really really really old and well known issue. The upside is I've never seen it happen to Windows 8, or at least not heard about it. Sucks too cause even if you take the card out, and stick it back in, windows won't detect it unless you move slots.






I would expect that to be an IRQ assign fault, this is particularly common with classic PCI, its basically the BIOS not detecting the hardware correctly and it either assigns an inappropriate IRQ or doesnt assign one in general, can also happen if you remove the hardware too, a basic fix is to reset CMOS.



Spoiler: quote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotskil*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am having a little bit of an issue. I have the Soundblaster ZX and I just moved all my stuff to a new H440 that I got. With the new GPU I got it ended up being in the way of the slot I initially had the card in. I had to move it to the other slot which is directly under my GPU. At first it wasn't even letting me select the card but I re-installed the drivers and now it's at least working. I can't get the opitical out which is going to my receiver and the headphones to work at the same time. I have to go into the sound settings in Windows and change the default playback method anytime I want to change. Obviously this is an annoyance and it wasn't something I had to deal with before.
> 
> I think part of the issue is that Windows still seems to think I have the old card installed. There are duplicates of the opitical out, headphones, speakers and all that in Windows sound settings. What do you guys think I should do about this? I am thinking that a clean install would probably be the best idea. Unseat it from the MB and uninstall all the drivers then put it back in and start fresh? How hard is it to remove the drivers do I just do an uninstall on the creative stuff?






uninstall drivers and start fresh again is probably your best bet, generally you cant get both to run at the same time unless you enable "upmix whatyouhear to digital out" (or whatever its called, its in the creative panel) or do the classic windows way and have "listen to this input" on whatyouhear set to the digital out.

if windows still thinks the card is there after a driver uninstall, you possibly have something like I mentioned above, reset your CMOS. (and be sure to set everything in BIOS back to what it was of course)

edit; oh and graphics not being affected may be related to intel and amd GPUs using the inverse range of the spectrum, realtech lan also seems to do this, nvidia cards however I'm pretty sure use standard range.


----------



## Snakesoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> As someone who went from the DX to the Z, don't bother, unless you want the SBX surround
> 
> Pros of the Z over the DX is very slightly better drivers.. but creative.
> 
> Least the DX has a community of modded drivers (dont start on PAX, please.)
> 
> Its purely a sidegrade, it even has the same DAC as the DX, which if it runs your headphones fine now, you most likely wont notice a difference.


Thank you all for your opinions.
@Axaion, I know dx have the same dac as z, but the problem is, the sound on my headphones feel bassy/muffled, and they're brand new, senn's hd 558. I thought they would sound more neutral and crisp...
If turn the volume way up, sound becomes a little better but that's not comfortable for my ears.. If I turn up the volume more than 25%, sound becomes too loud and I don't want to become deaf...








Maybe this is because dx doesn't have an headphones amp?
Also i'm using win7 64 bit, so this card is going to be an issue?
I only use my pc for browsing, some videos on youtube but mostly gaming...


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Thank you all for your opinions.
> @Axaion, I know dx have the same dac as z, but the problem is, the sound on my headphones feel bassy/muffled, and they're brand new, senn's hd 558. I thought they would sound more neutral and crisp...
> If turn the volume way up, sound becomes a little better but that's not comfortable for my ears.. If I turn up the volume more than 25%, sound becomes too loud and I don't want to become deaf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this is because dx doesn't have an headphones amp?
> Also i'm using win7 64 bit, so this card is going to be an issue?
> I only use my pc for browsing, some videos on youtube but mostly gaming...


I used my DX with HD555's (modded but anyhow..) and there is almost no sound difference between the two cards, specially as if you want the higher quality audio, you use the line out, and not headphone out

youre better off getting an amp for the DX, specially if you dont want to pay 100usd for the SBX software

...Also i got a nasty channel bug with headphone out which makes me unable to use binarual sounds, and i have the version with gold caps too :'(


----------



## Snakesoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> I used my DX with HD555's (modded but anyhow..) and there is almost no sound difference between the two cards, specially as if you want the higher quality audio, you use the line out, and not headphone out
> 
> youre better off getting an amp for the DX, specially if you dont want to pay 100usd for the SBX software
> 
> ...Also i got a nasty channel bug with headphone out which makes me unable to use binarual sounds, and i have the version with gold caps too :'(


Hi Axaion,
thanks for your reply.
I think (i'm not home right now), that Dx only have line out jack.
From what i read, dx don't have headphone amp, so that's why it sounds bassy\muffled with hd 558 (one of the main reasons i changed from a hd 439 to this model, was the neutral for gaming), and probably with an amp (exterior or in an built in card) would give me better sound.
i'm not sure if what i'm saying is understandable, but in your opinion wouldn't i benefit from a sound card with built in amp, since the output impedance would be better then dx? (I'm only using with headphones)

Opinions needed please


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi Axaion,
> thanks for your reply.
> I think (i'm not home right now), that Dx only have line out jack.
> From what i read, dx don't have headphone amp, so that's why it sounds bassy\muffled with hd 558 (one of the main reasons i changed from a hd 439 to this model, was the neutral for gaming), and probably with an amp (exterior or in an built in card) would give me better sound.
> i'm not sure if what i'm saying is understandable, but in your opinion wouldn't i benefit from a sound card with built in amp, since the output impedance would be better then dx? (I'm only using with headphones)
> 
> Opinions needed please


Youd benefit from a soundcard with an amp, just not the Z or Zx, in my experience they actually have more bass than the DX, and i have to turn it down to 14% instead of 24% on the DX or line-out on the Z.

The only reason to get the Z or Zx is because of the SBX software - if youre not specifically going for that, id strongly advise an amp instead of a new sound card.


----------



## Snakesoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Youd benefit from a soundcard with an amp, just not the Z or Zx, in my experience they actually have more bass than the DX, and i have to turn it down to 14% instead of 24% on the DX or line-out on the Z.
> 
> The only reason to get the Z or Zx is because of the SBX software - if youre not specifically going for that, id strongly advise an amp instead of a new sound card.


Well with hd 558, i can't turn volume more than 25% (max), because it's too loud..
Didn't know creative z had more bass than dx..
I never used sbx software, since my first and only card is the asus one..
Don't know exactly what i should do....


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Well with hd 558, i can't turn volume more than 25% (max), because it's too loud..
> Didn't know creative z had more bass than dx..
> I never used sbx software, since my first and only card is the asus one..
> Don't know exactly what i should do....


The Z doesn't have more bass than the DX, nor does it have the equalizer set to more bass even by default

Its because the the entire Z series, which has been aimed more at the audiophile territory, has powerful amps in it, and bass is one of the hardest things for a underpowered sound card to push, the whole z series can do 600ohm headphones, so that's more than enough power to drive bass


----------



## Snakesoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> The Z doesn't have more bass than the DX, nor does it have the equalizer set to more bass even by default
> 
> Its because the the entire Z series, which has been aimed more at the audiophile territory, has powerful amps in it, and bass is one of the hardest things for a underpowered sound card to push, the whole z series can do 600ohm headphones, so that's more than enough power to drive bass


Hi ShamisOMally,

Thanfor the explanation. So the z series would be a good bet?
Also if I choose this model, what are the differences between the normal version and the bulk one? (besides coming without the box/software?)
Thanks in advance


----------



## Axaion

Unless you really want the SBX, software, get an AMP tbh.

Bulk one does not have the shield.


----------



## Snakesoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Unless you really want the SBX, software, get an AMP tbh.
> 
> Bulk one does not have the shield.


Thanks once again for your opinion Axaion







I'm on a short budget right now. I was thinking on buying an amp (EHP-O2), but it's too expensive for me right now (+\- 100€ - 137$).
My budget is around 80€ (110$), so i was plannig to sell my card for about maybe 30€ (40$), and getting a creative z.. but i guess maybe i'll save some money for the amp... Not sure yet what to do..


----------



## djriful

Just get the Z, don't bother the Zx unless you really want that volume controller.


----------



## hanzy

I am wondering what the best way to connect my Creative Z to my Schitt Valhalla is?

I am hoping to be able to retain the "software surround" for gaming, and then being able to disable that for music.

I would guess it is not a good idea to run the headphone out as that is amped?

So would the front speaker out work?

Is there anyway to have my A2+ speakers connected to the sound card at the same time, so I can switch between?
The problem I foresee is the Valhalla taking up the front out, so I may just need to manually switch...

Obviously if I can connect the Valhalla to the headphone out I would be all set.


----------



## SaLX

hanzy, you could use a audio switch(er) between your card and the amp.


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> hanzy, you could use a audio switch(er) between your card and the amp.


Does that degrade SQ at all?
Thanks for the response BTW.

I would really like to know what output on the card is best used to go to the external amp, and how to retain virtual surround.


----------



## SaLX

Lol - am sorry - you don't need to use a switch. I thought you wanted to use your amp to power the speakers too, but the A2's are powered anyway so they'd be connected to your card. Also the Valhalla is a headphone only amp doh.

In your case, just attach your headphone to the headphone out on the card, and likewise connect your speakers to the line out. In Creative's software control panel you can then select Headphones or Speakers. Surround can be on or off whichever output you select as well as EQ etc. There's also presets you can save for all this.

Easy


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> Lol - am sorry - you don't need to use a switch. I thought you wanted to use your amp to power the speakers too, but the A2's are powered anyway so they'd be connected to your card. Also the Valhalla is a headphone only amp doh.
> 
> In your case, just attach your headphone to the headphone out on the card, and likewise connect your speakers to the line out. In Creative's software control panel you can then select Headphones or Speakers. Surround can be on or off whichever output you select as well as EQ etc. There's also presets you can save for all this.
> 
> Easy


But the headphone out would be going to the external amp.
Would this not create a "double amping" effect? Does that effect SQ at all?

That is why I thought you were recommending a switch, so I could use the front speaker line out to go to both the external amp and speakers.


----------



## SaLX

I know of quite a few posters over at Head-Fi who use the headphone out to their amp. The caveat is that the amp must have low distortion (THD): for example the Schiit Magni or the O2. I've heard both (and others) have been used successfully in this way so therefore I would _assume_ that the Valhala would be as equally as good. It's not perfect (see last paragraph).

I would not use the line outs for your headphones > amp (been discussed many times on this thread), only for your speakers. The reason for this is that with the SBZ CP, using headphones in this way (ie pretending they are speakers) messes up the HRTF functions of the surround sound. It would sound pretty off so to speak.

Basically, this mode isn't designed for headphones, but I wish it were as many people would like to use the 'unamped' line outs to their external amplifiers. It sucks, as previous cards (Titaniums) did this.

So apologies - swiftly wrote the last post forgetting (!) about the amp - I think you'll be just fine double amping.


----------



## Nitrius

With the ZXR and ACM module, how do you control the volume level? Leave windows at 100 and adjust with the ACM? Or set the ACM at full and adjust in windows? Or some sort of mix maybe?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrius*
> 
> With the ZXR and ACM module, how do you control the volume level? Leave windows at 100 and adjust with the ACM? Or set the ACM at full and adjust in windows? Or some sort of mix maybe?


idea of the ACM is you don't need to change the volume in windows for your headphones, especially if you do the same with your speakers.

my example is I leave windows always at 50% volume and just adjust volume on my speaker amp and the ACM when I use headphones, you don't want to set windows to 100% volume however as it will clip a lot and will likely create distortion or otherwise enforce normalization (a bad thing).


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> idea of the ACM is you don't need to change the volume in windows for your headphones, especially if you do the same with your speakers.
> 
> my example is I leave windows always at 50% volume and just adjust volume on my speaker amp and the ACM when I use headphones, *you don't want to set windows to 100% volume* however as it will clip a lot and will likely create distortion or otherwise enforce normalization (a bad thing).


Interesting, need to try this then. I have the zx and windows set at 100% then just use the acm for volume control.


----------



## Snakesoul

Hello everyone,

Are creative z drivers stable for win7 64bit? Are there any issues?
Thanks in advance,


----------



## chronicfx

Hi club! I am a soundblaster zx owner with a question. I never noticed this until I started to monitor cpu usage during gaming to answer my question of whether my i5 is enough for my trifire setup. During this monitoring I came across the fact that my soundblaster zx seems to be using 35-40% of my cpu usage according to task manager. My system is in my sig and I am running windows 8.1. Is anyone encountering cpu usage issues? I am not sure which drivers are there, i think I installed off the cd and used the updater originally. Whether that keeps me up to code now or not I have no idea. I can kill the task and make it stop, but it must be done everytime I boot up.


----------



## ShamisOMally

I'm registering 0% CPU use, or near 0% CPU use with my soundcard on for my i7 4770K

Something wrong with your system maybe?


----------



## chronicfx

Could be... I will wipe and reload drivers when i get home


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Hi club! I am a soundblaster zx owner with a question. I never noticed this until I started to monitor cpu usage during gaming to answer my question of whether my i5 is enough for my trifire setup. During this monitoring I came across the fact that my soundblaster zx seems to be using 35-40% of my cpu usage according to task manager. My system is in my sig and I am running windows 8.1. Is anyone encountering cpu usage issues? I am not sure which drivers are there, i think I installed off the cd and used the updater originally. Whether that keeps me up to code now or not I have no idea. I can kill the task and make it stop, but it must be done everytime I boot up.


what process is this with? and yea definitely sounds like a serious bug, you should only get ~1% use from audiodg.exe at the most as its all hardware processing, even if you disabled the windows enhancements all the stuff in the panel still functions 100%.

edit; oh and make sure you have onboard disabled preferably via BIOS, this could potentially be the reason if you haven't got it disabled already.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Hi club! I am a soundblaster zx owner with a question. I never noticed this until I started to monitor cpu usage during gaming to answer my question of whether my i5 is enough for my trifire setup. During this monitoring I came across the fact that my soundblaster zx seems to be using 35-40% of my cpu usage according to task manager. My system is in my sig and I am running windows 8.1. Is anyone encountering cpu usage issues? I am not sure which drivers are there, i think I installed off the cd and used the updater originally. Whether that keeps me up to code now or not I have no idea. I can kill the task and make it stop, but it must be done everytime I boot up.


Switching to Windows 8.1 along side using the latest Sound Blaster driver package will more than likely fix the issue.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Switching to Windows 8.1 along side using the latest Sound Blaster driver package will more than likely fix the issue.


Drivers seemed to do the trick. I updated my sig.. I am on windows 8.1, just forgot to change.


----------



## terrynfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Frequency: 31 62 125 250 500 1K 2K 4K 8K 16K
> 
> Boost: 8 0 -3 -3 -2 0 2 1 2 2


Please help me out, im using G4me one, thanks a lot!


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrynfs*
> 
> Please help me out, im using G4me one, thanks a lot!


Its probably the exact same then


----------



## Leopardi

Does this card let enable X-Fi Ultra High settings in BF2?


----------



## relikpL

is there a way to force games to use hardware sound (soundblaster z)? I want to confirm that Diablo 3 is using this properly, but don't know how.


----------



## ShamisOMally

if you hear the game, its using it properly


----------



## Paul17041993

the SBZ series does have creative alchemy, which enables legacy X-Fi features, pretty sure most of its in software however.

this day and age though most audio stuff in games doesn't take much CPU regardless, only reason for the soundcore3D was for SBX surround, crystallizer and voice processing.


----------



## JunXaos

Didn't they say they were going to release a new driver at the beginning of the year? I wonder what happen.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunXaos*
> 
> Didn't they say they were going to release a new driver at the beginning of the year? I wonder what happen.


nothing ever happened, they lied, then some point after I pointed out to them what a stupid idea changing the release date for the drivers they had last year they then removed all the older drivers to hide what they did...


----------



## Leopardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the SBZ series does have creative alchemy, which enables legacy X-Fi features, pretty sure most of its in software however.
> 
> this day and age though most audio stuff in games doesn't take much CPU regardless, only reason for the soundcore3D was for SBX surround, crystallizer and voice processing.


Yeah but does it give the EAX 5 and 128 channel audio support in BF2? No need for alchemy in that game, its openal.


----------



## Ultisym

New to the Soundblaster Z. Having kind of an odd issue. Installed the most recent creative drivers set and suite of software. Been having system hang/freezes in pretty much any game. While troubleshooting i went though turning off various software and testing and turns out that after killing the creative software, no more issues. Sound still works of course, just no extras as I had to kill it. The extras are kind of what I was after. Anybody got any ideas on this issue?


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> New to the Soundblaster Z. Having kind of an odd issue. Installed the most recent creative drivers set and suite of software. Been having system hang/freezes in pretty much any game. While troubleshooting i went though turning off various software and testing and turns out that after killing the creative software, no more issues. Sound still works of course, just no extras as I had to kill it. The extras are kind of what I was after. Anybody got any ideas on this issue?


Bad driver install?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> Yeah but does it give the EAX 5 and 128 channel audio support in BF2? No need for alchemy in that game, its openal.


openAL apps should work regardless, the only concern may be that the internal openAL DLL that the game/application uses might not support said detail, and would need openAL installed fully for it to work. (SBZ has its own version with the drivers I'm pretty sure, might be part of alchemy)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> New to the Soundblaster Z. Having kind of an odd issue. Installed the most recent creative drivers set and suite of software. Been having system hang/freezes in pretty much any game. While troubleshooting i went though turning off various software and testing and turns out that after killing the creative software, no more issues. Sound still works of course, just no extras as I had to kill it. The extras are kind of what I was after. Anybody got any ideas on this issue?


yea, I would try uninstall drivers > registry clean a couple times > install drivers again, sounds like some file is broken. also be sure to re-seat the card in case its not making good contact with the mobo.

otherwise I'm not sure of the possibilities of a bad core on the card that causes the lockups when processing is enabled...


----------



## murderbymodem

I guess I can join the club now. I can't wait to see how much better my DT990 250ohm will sound, coming from this Xonar DG that I've been told isn't driving them well enough.


----------



## LunaP

Anyone have an issue with their headphone port randomly just going out on them, though if you switch it over to speakers its fine, however until you reboot the headphone port stops working entirely. This is on the ACM and on the back of the card.

Also I'm seeing postings for EQ settings , I use Beyer T90's curious if anyone has any settings for these, though they sound awesome enough already curious if they're capable of being tweaked.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Anyone have an issue with their headphone port randomly just going out on them, though if you switch it over to speakers its fine, however until you reboot the headphone port stops working entirely. This is on the ACM and on the back of the card.
> 
> Also I'm seeing postings for EQ settings , I use Beyer T90's curious if anyone has any settings for these, though they sound awesome enough already curious if they're capable of being tweaked.


Yes. My audio started to cut out, then it went entirely. I blamed the 8.1 Update 1 for Windows. I did a reformat + 8.1 Update 1 installed, and everything's been fine since. So I've no clue why it cut out.


----------



## Amlalsulami

*Hello,

I have Beyerdynamic D990 (600OHM) if i buy ZXR the headset works full specifications?*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> New to the Soundblaster Z. Having kind of an odd issue. Installed the most recent creative drivers set and suite of software. Been having system hang/freezes in pretty much any game. While troubleshooting i went though turning off various software and testing and turns out that after killing the creative software, no more issues. Sound still works of course, just no extras as I had to kill it. The extras are kind of what I was after. Anybody got any ideas on this issue?


These issues are present on Windows 7 with the SBZ card.


----------



## eimart

Hello guys, i am new at the Forum. I bought the Creative Sound Blaster ZXR and i am trying to use the RCA Aux In (L) and RCA Aux In (R) from DBpro Board. The problem is that when i connect my iPod and press Play no sound is coming out of my Speakers.
And ive already searched SoundBlaster Control Panel, couldnt find anything about this Aux Rca of Dbpro Board . Is there any config that i have to change to make this RCA Aux (L) and RCA Aux (R) work ?

Thanks !`

I got it guys ! Just have to go to Sound Blaster Control Panel / Sound Mixer / Rec Aux Settings (icon) / and mark "Listen to this device"

THANKS !


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> *Hello,
> 
> I have Beyerdynamic D990 (600OHM) if i buy ZXR the headset works full specifications?*


yes and no, card should be able to drive the headphones reasonably well, but if you used an external headphone amp you will likely notice a little better sound out of the headphones, this is simply due to the card only using small op-amps on a PCIe card, while rated for 600OHM they will suffer a little from a lack of power throughput.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eimart*
> 
> Hello guys, i am new at the Forum. I bought the Creative Sound Blaster ZXR and i am trying to use the RCA Aux In (L) and RCA Aux In (R) from DBpro Board. The problem is that when i connect my iPod and press Play no sound is coming out of my Speakers.
> And ive already searched SoundBlaster Control Panel, couldnt find anything about this Aux Rca of Dbpro Board . Is there any config that i have to change to make this RCA Aux (L) and RCA Aux (R) work ?
> 
> Thanks !`
> 
> I got it guys ! Just have to go to Sound Blaster Control Panel / Sound Mixer / Rec Aux Settings (icon) / and mark "Listen to this device"
> 
> THANKS !


have you enabled the input to be monitored either via the creative control panel (pretty sure its real-time) or via window's input monitoring (little delay but can be streamed out to other devices)?

eg;


while your there make sure the volume is ok and not muted, 80% should be fine.


----------



## Ghost12

I had a couple of occasions when left the system idling, came back and started a game and no sound. had to reboot. Not had it for a while though and no idea what was the cause.


----------



## berserkker

I've been looking at this card for a while and now it is at a good price on amazon so I'm really tempted to buy it.
now my drawback is the lack of stereo surround. i don't really know how SBX works but for me, an active music listener and a bit of a musician, the cmss 3d stereo worked very well on the x-fi series on my 5.1 speaker system. please guys can you give me an opinion or tell me if you can recreate the surround sound thing somehow with unofficial drivers or mods. I've read on the internet something about it but i wanted to make sure it was an upgrade for music with 5.1 speakers. I have very good headphones but for casual music listening i feel more comfortable without something in my ears








thanks


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berserkker*
> 
> I've been looking at this card for a while and now it is at a good price on amazon so I'm really tempted to buy it.
> now my drawback is the lack of stereo surround. i don't really know how SBX works but for me, an active music listener and a bit of a musician, the cmss 3d stereo worked very well on the x-fi series on my 5.1 speaker system. please guys can you give me an opinion or tell me if you can recreate the surround sound thing somehow with unofficial drivers or mods. I've read on the internet something about it but i wanted to make sure it was an upgrade for music with 5.1 speakers. I have very good headphones but for casual music listening i feel more comfortable without something in my ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Works and sounds better than the X-Fi in my book. The X-Fi had a tinny sound for CMSS-3D, the Z doesn't


----------



## berserkker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Works and sounds better than the X-Fi in my book. The X-Fi had a tinny sound for CMSS-3D, the Z doesn't


really? I'm sorry if I'm just being ignorant in this but I like the way cmss just replicates the stereo sound to the rest of the speakers without changing it or trying to create virtual surround. for music its fine. But i guess I'll trust you on that


----------



## berserkker

I have also found about the new audigy Rx which delivers unprocessed surround with that stereo direct thing. its strange since im sure the z chip is better than the audigy. why cant we have that "software" features? thats my only draw back :c do any of you think the audigy is better for music?


----------



## wanako

hmmmm... It appears that it's time to come back to Creative.







I've been using them since the mid-90's and only went with ASUS because Creative's recent stuff has been... shady. When I rebuild my PC in June with the new Devil's Canyon coming out, a Sound Blaster Z will be on my list of things to upgrade. Should be a very nice upgrade from my Xonar DG.


----------



## Marc79

Does anyone have an issue downloading the sound blaster driver from their webpage? I can't for the life of me access their support page.


----------



## Axaion

Honestly, id recommend no one ever buys creative anything..

Their support is as bad as it ever was.

They blatantly lie, and decieve customers. (drivers for example)

Very shady Changelogs when they do release drivers.

They even removed features from older, cheaper cards on a newer, more expensive card, that was software driven, that this card would have a chip, designed to handle that in hardware.. but noo..

it'll be a sidegrade from the DG really, unless you specifically want the SBX software (I dont use virtual sound ever, so yeah, heh







)

Did i mention buyers remorse?









These are my own opinions however.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Does anyone have an issue downloading the sound blaster driver from their webpage? I can't for the life of me access their support page.


they've shut off their support server for whatever reason...


----------



## 331149

For the Z and Zx;

I've had the best result with the .16 drivers. Sadly however they removed these drivers for some odd reason, luckily I keep backups.

SBZ .16 driver : https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_DiTZFt_h35QWYwa2J0eFJlbmc/edit?usp=sharing

With any newer driver and my sound starts to mess up. Indeed, this will be the last Creative sound card that I'll ever purchase. Live! and Audigy 2 was so great .. What went wrong?

Oh and if you wanna try your luck with the .22 drivers (a.k.a. latest) and the support page is down, here they are https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_DiTZFt_h35Zjh1N1Q5aDNRNmM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Live! and Audigy 2 was so great .. What went wrong?


OpenAL and Windows Vista, nuff said.

EAX no longer being the best/relevant caused Creative to not have to try anymore since it wasn't worth it to fix game issues, it's all about money.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> For the Z and Zx;
> 
> I've had the best result with the .16 drivers. Sadly however they removed these drivers for some odd reason, luckily I keep backups.
> 
> SBZ .16 driver : https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_DiTZFt_h35QWYwa2J0eFJlbmc/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> With any newer driver and my sound starts to mess up. Indeed, this will be the last Creative sound card that I'll ever purchase. Live! and Audigy 2 was so great .. What went wrong?
> 
> Oh and if you wanna try your luck with the .22 drivers (a.k.a. latest) and the support page is down, here they are https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_DiTZFt_h35Zjh1N1Q5aDNRNmM/edit?usp=sharing


Ill have to try .16, know if these work correctly with [email protected] 5.1?


----------



## djriful

Site is back up again.


----------



## THC Butterz

about a week ago I bought a pair of Audio Technica ATH-M50s to go with my SB-Z and I still Cant Believe the difference they make over onboard or my old Sirus 5.1 Headset... I can now say with sadness in the wallet, I will never treat audio second to graphics ever again...







...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*
> 
> about a week ago I bought a pair of Audio Technica ATH-M50s to go with my SB-Z and I still Cant Believe the difference they make over onboard or my old Sirus 5.1 Headset... I can now say with sadness in the wallet, I will never treat audio second to graphics ever again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same headphones, and sound card, they are a nice relatively inexpensive option, you could do worse for the money.


----------



## BradleyW

I'm glad to say I don't get any sound issues, errors or elevated CPU usage at all, which I've proven in my report. I'm sure Windows 8.1 and their respective drivers are the reason.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I'm glad to say I don't get any sound issues, errors or elevated CPU usage at all, which I've proven in my report. I'm sure Windows 8.1 and their respective drivers are the reason.


I have been ok since using ddu and updating to 14.4. issue of cpu usage seems gone


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I'm glad to say I don't get any sound issues, errors or elevated CPU usage at all, which I've proven in my report. I'm sure Windows 8.1 and their respective drivers are the reason.


can you run [email protected] without the channels dieing or swapping?
and yea you shouldn't get any CPU usage entirely (unless CPU is in a very low power state of which you'll notice ~1%), X-Fi is exactly the same as both of these are dedicated DSPs, so CPU does nothing apart from stream the mixed sound from applications to the card.


----------



## JunXaos

I had no problem with channels dieing or swapping. I've been using [email protected] since Windows 8 and upgrade to 8.1 through 8.1 update 1. No problem at all. I had many problems with creative drivers in the past but got lucky with this one.


----------



## Paul17041993

awesome, the .16 drivers seem to be working perfectly compared to .22, [email protected] and there's a seemingly noticeable improvement to the crystallizer on around ~19KHz


----------



## ShamisOMally

I'm gonna get mauled for this, but I rarely have problems with creative drivers, and when I do its normally an install error I can fix with a simple re-install

Why is everyone asking for a driver update? Is there a problem with the current drivers?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> I'm gonna get mauled for this, but I rarely have problems with creative drivers, and when I do its normally an install error I can fix with a simple re-install
> 
> Why is everyone asking for a driver update? Is there a problem with the current drivers?


.22, yes, .16, well no apparently...


----------



## gander

I am using a ZXR with AD700 headphones (unamped). I'm looking to upgrade my headphones to something in the 200-400$ range to take advantage of the headphone amp in the ZXR and provide me more detailed mids/bass than the AD700. I'm about 50% games/30% movies/20% music (usually classical).

Any recommendations? I seem to keep coming back to AKG Q701s or K702s as my first choice based on what I have read, but curious as to those who have paired these with the ZXR and/or similar headphones and any thoughts....

Thanks in advance for any comments...


----------



## djriful

AKG Q701, can't go wrong with those. You need to let them break-in over 50 hrs before you get warmer sound and bass.


----------



## gander

I found a good deal and ordered the K702.65's. Do ZXR owners typically run these (K/Q/701/702s) using high gain/600ohm or normal gain for best performance?


----------



## SaLX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gander*
> 
> I found a good deal and ordered the K702.65's. Do ZXR owners typically run these (K/Q/701/702s) using high gain/600ohm or normal gain for best performance?


High gain most probably - they need quite a bit of juice to sound their best.


----------



## King4x4

So ordered a Schiit Magni and gonna hook it up to my headphone jack and power a beyerdynamic 250ohm headset... any risks ?


----------



## chronicfx

Been getting the static audio popping and crackling while running vsync using the amd gpu driver14.4 wqhl. It is not the absolute deal breaker it was on 13.12 but it is definitely there when vsync is on and not there when vsync is off. Am I missing a setting somewhere? I tried disabling everything except for my "speakers" in device manager even went as far as pulling out my microphone input cable as the microphone interfering had been suggested if you google around. Playing with vsync off for now. Anyone know why this issue occurs?


----------



## HydroKFC

Had a similar issue i disabled creative sound service and got fixed. My issue didn't happen with vsync just with scout mode i got crackling audio.Note that Disabling creative sound service disables advanced features like dolby and dts. Hope it helps and also unistall hdmi audio driver from CCC if u dnt use hdmi.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> Had a similar issue i disabled creative sound service and got fixed. My issue didn't happen with vsync just with scout mode i got crackling audio.Note that Disabling creative sound service disables advanced features like dolby and dts. Hope it helps and also unistall hdmi audio driver from CCC if u dnt use hdmi.


Thanks will try it. I am using stereo headphones for simulated surround, will disabling the creative sound services affect this as you mentioned no dolby or dts? Yes I always do disable the amd hd audio driver because it makes the sb control center hang. Also I will try disabling scout mode first, you popped a lightbulb because i recently enabled that.


----------



## HydroKFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Thanks will try it. I am using stereo headphones for simulated surround, will disabling the creative sound services affect this as you mentioned no dolby or dts? Yes I always do disable the amd hd audio driver because it makes the sb control center hang. Also I will try disabling scout mode first, you popped a lightbulb because i recently enabled that.


yup no dolby or dts i cant really say cause im using earbuds till my a700x arrive maybe my earbuds dnt support it while service is off.Also i noticed when i first got this card that disabling power saving features such as link state power management and cpu power saving features got rid of crackling audio im using pax drivers too the 2014 1.00 version idk if that helps more than stock driver but i always install pax drivers since creative never seems to bother with driver updates


----------



## chronicfx

I had about 10 minutes before going somewhere and tried a game without scout mode on and it was still having static sound. So that was not it for me. Maybe I will look into pax drivers. Where can I download them?


----------



## n0ypi

What's the difference between using "stereo" and "stereo direct"?


----------



## Mattriz

How is the microphone that comes with the Creative Sound Blaster Z? how will it compare to modmic or other clip on mics?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> What's the difference between using "stereo" and "stereo direct"?


I think stereo has surround, direct I doesn't?


----------



## HydroKFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> What's the difference between using "stereo" and "stereo direct"?


my guess is that direct doesnt use sound signal procesing and normal stereo does idk i could be wrong but direct sounds lower but a tiny bit more detailed to me at least on titanfall since it uses uncompressed audio


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattriz*
> 
> How is the microphone that comes with the Creative Sound Blaster Z? how will it compare to modmic or other clip on mics?


Don't expect too much from it. On the flip side, its a decent quality stereo mic compared to cheap clip on's. My Z produce a high pitch noise with every mic I've tried, so I can't really use the card for that sort of stuff. I just purchased a cheap USB GoMic and the problem was cured, also picks up my voice a whole lot better. With the Z I nearly have to scream before anything is getting picked up.


----------



## HydroKFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I had about 10 minutes before going somewhere and tried a game without scout mode on and it was still having static sound. So that was not it for me. Maybe I will look into pax drivers. Where can I download them?


These are pax drivers 2014 version 1.00 : http://www.hardwareheaven.com/pax-drivers/225522-pax_sbz_cd_l13_1_00_22-2014-v1-00-a.html

These are pax 2013 version 1.05: http://www.hardwareheaven.com/pax-drivers/224539-pax_sbz_cd_l13_1_00_22_2013_v1-05-official-live.html

Remember to disable driver signature before installing here are the commands just in case

bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS

bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING ON

If u wana remove the annoying test mode watermark i removed mine with this watermark editor.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/System-Tweak/My-WCP-Watermark-Editor.shtml


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Ok, so skimming through this thread has shown me that i'll either have no noticeable issues, extreme issues with Windows 7 and/or based upon the drivers in Windows 7 I could have issues.

The issues I'm hearing about sound significantly worse than previous Creative cards introduced, this scares me.


----------



## Axaion

Im still amazed no one has had the issue ive had all along with Binaural sounds.


----------



## Cooknn

I have a Sound Blaster Z and am picking up some Evo Zx headphones this morning at Best Buy. I see that the software for the headphones looks a lot like what I already have. Which one do I want to use? Also, since both the board and headphones have processors, will I be losing any functionality with this combo?

[EDIT] Just heard from Creative that this combination is not recommended. Back to the drawing board


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> I have a Sound Blaster Z and am picking up some Evo Zx headphones this morning at Best Buy. I see that the software for the headphones looks a lot like what I already have. Which one do I want to use? Also, since both the board and headphones have processors, will I be losing any functionality with this combo?
> 
> [EDIT] Just heard from Creative that this combination is not recommended. Back to the drawing board


I use my soundblaster zx with the headphones linked below. They are inexpensive and sound very good to me. The positional sound is simulated through stereo headphones very accurately. I almost never turn the wrong way when i hear something out of sight that needs attention. So there is no need to spend up for surround sound headphones. Just get a pair of these or if you want to spend more look into the headphone thread on ocn.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000ZJZ7OA?pc_redir=1399395123&robot_redir=1


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> I have a Sound Blaster Z and am picking up some Evo Zx headphones this morning at Best Buy. I see that the software for the headphones looks a lot like what I already have. Which one do I want to use? Also, since both the board and headphones have processors, will I be losing any functionality with this combo?
> 
> [EDIT] Just heard from Creative that this combination is not recommended. Back to the drawing board


Recommendations
Guide

Why would you even think about getting the Evo... It's the same as getting Beats. And everyone knows how good Beats are.


----------



## ibleedspeed

Sound blaster Z driver broke my internet connection forcing me to have to reinstall windows....what other choice do I have to use for a driver? pax driver is just the same thing so what else can I use?


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Recommendations
> Guide
> 
> Why would you even think about getting the Evo... It's the same as getting Beats. And everyone knows how Beats are.


They look pretty?


----------



## PyreSpirit

Got a problem with my new Creative Zx. Whenever I plug in my Logitech UE6000, the quality is bad, no bass and the highs are muffled. The only way I can fix it is by pulling the 3.5mm plug out 2mm from the jack. It also does it with MEElectronics M9P-BK ear buds. I found some cheapo Apple ear buds and my old Corsair Vengeance 1100, but I can't tell the difference between the built-in sound card and plugging it into the unit (not sure if it is working correctly with those sound devices or the SQ is too bad to tell).

I've tried without the audio control module and have the same problem where I have to pull the jack out 2mm. Any Ideas?


----------



## Axaion

If said headphones and speakers works with other devices properly plugged in, its FUBAR
RMA it and get your money back


----------



## Mattriz

What is the difference between the official drivers and the unofficial pax drivers?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> Sound blaster Z driver broke my internet connection forcing me to have to reinstall windows....what other choice do I have to use for a driver? pax driver is just the same thing so what else can I use?


Have you tried again after reinstalling windows fresh? I would doubt it would do that unless something was wrong in the first place. Try it again and if it does it twice. My internet works fine 50up/50down


----------



## chaoscontrol

Hi guys, I just got a SBz to replace my X-Fi Titanium. The Z has the headphone amp but I want to use the outputs on the front of my case. I installed the wires to the card an everything works but Im wondering if this is now using the amped output or just the regular one.

I also want to keep using the beamforming microphone and would hate it if I'd have to keep putting the headset on the back of the pc.

Thanks


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaoscontrol*
> 
> Hi guys, I just got a SBz to replace my X-Fi Titanium. The Z has the headphone amp but I want to use the outputs on the front of my case. I installed the wires to the card an everything works but Im wondering if this is now using the amped output or just the regular one.
> 
> I also want to keep using the beamforming microphone and would hate it if I'd have to keep putting the headset on the back of the pc.
> 
> Thanks


I have always heard that you get better sound out of the back of the card then going through your case front panel connection. I am guessing this will apply to the sbz too. You should get a descent extension cable from the back of the pc and plug your headphones into that instead. Better yet buy a pair of good headphones and a stand and just dedicate then to the pc. I would suggest back over front based on sound clarity. Perhaps someone else would know more about whether it is amplified or not to the front panel.


----------



## ibleedspeed

Well it just keeps getting worse.... After reinstalling windows the card is not detected. I installed all windows updates, dot net fx,direct x, ect last night as far as I can tell every thing is updated... I have reset cmos I have uninstalled other audio drivers and windows just reinstalls them....I have even re seated the card but it will not be detected....I don't get it.... I am very close to giving up and returning this card.


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> Well it just keeps getting worse.... After reinstalling windows the card is not detected. I installed all windows updates, dot net fx,direct x, ect last night as far as I can tell every thing is updated... I have reset cmos I have uninstalled other audio drivers and windows just reinstalls them....I have even re seated the card but it will not be detected....I don't get it.... I am very close to giving up and returning this card.


Disable fast boot. Once inside Windows, head into device manager and the card should be in there, it might be called high def audio controller. Right click and select update driver. Next time it's not detected, do the same and the problem should be gone. That's what I do anyway.


----------



## Mojokiller76

Well i finally got a result to my liking 5.1 Mode
SBX 64 and Crystalizer 70
Smart Volume Loud
Full-Range speakers Select Only: Front left and right
No Equalizer
Mixer: 20 Front 23 Rear Subwoofer 6 from there start increasing general volume and put your physical subwoofer almost to the maximun volume... mine is at 58 of 60
No Bass Redirection of any kind for Music/Movies.
Then go and install DFX version 11.0.17 Select Music Type II
Select
Fidelity 5
Ambience 0 (Leave it On)
No 3D
Dynamic Boost 1
Hyper-Bass 1

The free version can be selected upto number 5 only

When at Movies/Music just increase the subwoofer level in the mixer, never use the Bass Redirection, use it only for games that dont produce bass sound and never select the Gain option .

I hope you all like this setup
Try Groovershark Music there with Mozilla


----------



## 331149

Well I think I finally found the issue that has been giving me so much grief in the past. Instead of having the card in the black 4x slot, I moved it to a free 8x slot. Previously I could only livestream for 30secs before the channel swapping hell started happening, however after moving the card, I streamed for about 16 mins in 1080p without the channels messing up. My graphics card now runs at 8x but luckily it's not noticeable at all anyway.

Maybe the black 4x slot is controlled by some sort of addon chip on the board and that's why it was messing up the sound. Who knows. Fixed now after enduring so much bs for over a year


----------



## Mattriz

Does anyone have any good profiles for music, movies or FPS gaming. Im using the standard first person shooter profile. but was wondering if there was any better profiles to use.

Using the Audio Technica ATH-AD700X


----------



## HydroKFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattriz*
> 
> Does anyone have any good profiles for music, movies or FPS gaming. Im using the standard first person shooter profile. but was wondering if there was any better profiles to use.
> 
> Using the Audio Technica ATH-AD700X


For gaming i use scout mode since footsteps sound better but for normal movie use since im a bass whore i use standard rock eq preset and increased first 3 sliders to 6, 2, 4 but sound is personal choice i have the AD700X's too thats what works for me.It might sound horrible for u.Heres my Profile If u want it.

TightBass.xml 1k .xml file


----------



## Mattriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> For gaming i use scout mode since footsteps sound better but for normal movie use since im a bass whore i use standard rock eq preset and increased first 3 sliders to 6, 2, 4 but sound is personal choice i have the AD700X's too thats what works for me.It might sound horrible for u.Heres my Profile If u want it.
> 
> TightBass.xml 1k .xml file


Thank you, anyone else wanna share their profiles? Maybe OP can but them in the first post.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So I picked up a Sound Blaster Z last weekend and so far it's amazing.

However, I have found absolutely nothing on how to get audio to simultaneously playback through both my speakers and headphones. I currently have my HD598s plugged into the front audio panel on my case and my speakers are plugged directly into the card. Any help on what I'm trying to do is greatly appreciated.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So I picked up a Sound Blaster Z last weekend and so far it's amazing.
> 
> However, I have found absolutely nothing on how to get audio to simultaneously playback through both my speakers and headphones. I currently have my HD598s plugged into the front audio panel on my case and my speakers are plugged directly into the card. Any help on what I'm trying to do is greatly appreciated.


As far I know, is not possible.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So I picked up a Sound Blaster Z last weekend and so far it's amazing.
> 
> However, I have found absolutely nothing on how to get audio to simultaneously playback through both my speakers and headphones. I currently have my HD598s plugged into the front audio panel on my case and my speakers are plugged directly into the card. Any help on what I'm trying to do is greatly appreciated.


not really possible I'm afraid, a driver hack might not even work as I think it uses the same DAC channels on a logic switch, so your best bet there is possibly to use either both speakers and headphones out the headphone port on the back (for 2/2.1) or get a toslink/coax DAC and a headphone amp, plug those in the digital out and enable stereo mix out to it (for 5.1).

X-Fi was pretty much in the same boat in this kind of setup, only reason why onboard has inbuilt downmixing to multiple ports is due to having a full-fledged re-taskable mixing system in the DAC unit, only realtech makes these last I checked.

now that it comes to mind I wonder if I could get a unit and build together a little digital mixer for various things...


----------



## sugiik

if you use the optical out,and headphone it can play simultaneously ^^
(auzentech prelude, can play bot front panel and rear panel simultaneously)


----------



## smurfORnot

Hello guys. I got myself denon d600 for my new pc. I simply need to upgrade my audio for this phones. I was looking at SB Z. Seems nice for 80 euros and has quite good reviews. Since you have used it, would you recommend me Z or maybe some other card(But I don't want to shell 2x more money)? gaming and music will be around 60:40.

Thanks!


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So I picked up a Sound Blaster Z last weekend and so far it's amazing.
> 
> However, I have found absolutely nothing on how to get audio to simultaneously playback through both my speakers and headphones. I currently have my HD598s plugged into the front audio panel on my case and my speakers are plugged directly into the card. Any help on what I'm trying to do is greatly appreciated.


I have a Turtle beach DSS (From few years back). if you got other DAC accept optical input you can try.
I connect my headphone like this:
SBZ Optical out > DSS(with dolby) > CAL! headphone
SBZ Speaker slot > speaker

I can get sound from both speaker and headphoe...
I just have to turn on the dolby decoding in SBZ control pernal, It will set my speaker to 5.1 out and i got sound from both device...
but i have to turn off the sound from windows when i uses my headphone and i have to control my headphone's volume from the DSS


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Well alright, thanks for the help everyone.

I really only needed the speakers so that I could hook up another pair of headphones through them. However, I found a 3.5 mm splitter yesterday so I think that will cover it.


----------



## minaelromany

Got myself Samso SR850 headphones and they are excellent with Sound Blaster Z.

Could anybody recommend settings for these headphones ?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> Got myself Samso SR850 headphones and they are excellent with Sound Blaster Z.
> 
> Could anybody recommend settings for these headphones ?


Drop the 8KHz frequency by 3dB or more if you feel that the treble is too hot.


----------



## BradleyW

Can I see an SS of the tight bass profile please?


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Drop the 8KHz frequency by 3dB or more if you feel that the treble is too hot.


I actually got 2 sets of the SR850 and sound is different. One set have too bright highs and the others are bearable but I can't enable Crystalizer at 50% as with other headphones or my 5.1 speakers.

By the way :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1489600/samson-sr850-with-pleather-vs-velour-earpads


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> I actually got 2 sets of the SR850 and sound is different. One set have too bright highs and the others are bearable but I can't enable Crystalizer at 50% as with other headphones or my 5.1 speakers.
> 
> By the way :
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1489600/samson-sr850-with-pleather-vs-velour-earpads


AFAIK Crystallizer is just a U-shaped equalizer which has been sugar-coated with a fancy name. So it boosts bass and treble (the 2KHz-10KHz) range, which is pure madness with headphones that already have hot treble.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> AFAIK Crystallizer is just a U-shaped equalizer which has been sugar-coated with a fancy name. So it boosts bass and treble (the 2KHz-10KHz) range, which is pure madness with headphones that already have hot treble.


For me, a combined EQ edit and 80% crystilizer gives almost perfect sound on my headphones. On stock settings, things sound horrible.


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> AFAIK Crystallizer is just a U-shaped equalizer which has been sugar-coated with a fancy name. So it boosts bass and treble (the 2KHz-10KHz) range, which is pure madness with headphones that already have hot treble.


This is true. Crystalizer is disabled for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> For me, a combined EQ edit and 80% crystilizer gives almost perfect sound on my headphones. On stock settings, things sound horrible.


This depends on the headphones make and model


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> This is true. Crystalizer is disabled for now.
> This depends on the headphones make and model


Yup, I know. Changing the EQ can work wonders!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> AFAIK Crystallizer is just a U-shaped equalizer which has been sugar-coated with a fancy name. So it boosts bass and treble (the 2KHz-10KHz) range, which is pure madness with headphones that already have hot treble.


I will note though, the crystallizer is a more dynamic form of EQ boost in that it tries to boost certain noises without trying to over-ripen others, depends on the music /media as to how noticeable it is, things like crashhats and certain drums it can be noticeable, however I believe the closer its set to 100% the closer it sounds more like a standard EQ boost.

like all things, personal preference, mine is set to 50% to give a very mild but very noticeable impact over just my EQ, I tend to listen to electronic music.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I personally have the Crystalizer set to 60% and have absolutely no need for any EQ settings.

Before I got a SBZ, I'd ALWAYS have to set it to some crazy bollocks before It was able to sound decent.


----------



## HydroKFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can I see an SS of the tight bass profile please?


----------



## 331149

I like my audio to sound warmer and less tinny so I roll with this and have been since the Audigy 2 days








I don't use anything else than EQ, though I might enable "surround" for certain games.


----------



## Paul17041993

I don't like ~125Hz reverb (8" sub, larger sub or headphones and this isn't exactly an issue), don't have ribbon tweeters either, so my favorite ramp atm is as follows;


----------



## vullcan

Should I enable the Surround enhancer in SBX Pro Studio to get the best surround sound when using headphones to play FPS games?

Or can I safely disable SBX Pro Studio and still get the equivalent of CMSS3D processing?

Kind of like how everything sounds with surround disabled more, but not if I'm missing out on the whole reason to get this card which for me was the reviews of superior surround sound when gaming.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vullcan*
> 
> Should I enable the Surround enhancer in SBX Pro Studio to get the best surround sound when using headphones to play FPS games?
> 
> Or can I safely disable SBX Pro Studio and still get the equivalent of CMSS3D processing?
> 
> Kind of like how everything sounds with surround disabled more, but not if I'm missing out on the whole reason to get this card which for me was the reviews of superior surround sound when gaming.


I think if surround is turned off your headphones will only end up with basic 5.1 > stereo downmix, which means there's not going to be a noticeable difference between the front and rear channels.

I haven't really experimented with this though (still pending some good headphones), so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## velocityx

I discovered that my SBZ is crashing my Mantle enabled BF4. I've got crossfire and SBZ is in between. Well maybe not directly but it seems it's the bracket of the card;p

What I mean is that the bracket that the card comes with is somehow bad, when I put the card in the pcie slot and I want to screw the bracket to the case, it makes the PCIE connector on the card slide out of the PCIE slot on the motherboard.

The distance from the bracket screw hole to the case holder when the PCIE connector is fully in PCIE slot is quite huge, example pic I did a sec ago posted below. this shows the audio card fully inserted but the bracket is not aligned with the case. I was having multiple black screen flickering crashes on bf4 loading the map. Case is Corsair 750D but seeing how my dual radeons fit nicely in the case no problem, and the case is not bent in that place, I blame the bracket on SBZ being bad. or the card edge is not straight. Hard to tell.


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vullcan*
> 
> Should I enable the Surround enhancer in SBX Pro Studio to get the best surround sound when using headphones to play FPS games?
> 
> Or can I safely disable SBX Pro Studio and still get the equivalent of CMSS3D processing?
> 
> Kind of like how everything sounds with surround disabled more, but not if I'm missing out on the whole reason to get this card which for me was the reviews of superior surround sound when gaming.


In some games you will clearly hear a difference and it actually enhances the sound by a ton. In other games, eh not so much. Try it out and see if you like.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I discovered that my SBZ is crashing my Mantle enabled BF4. I've got crossfire and SBZ is in between. Well maybe not directly but it seems it's the bracket of the card;p
> 
> What I mean is that the bracket that the card comes with is somehow bad, when I put the card in the pcie slot and I want to screw the bracket to the case, it makes the PCIE connector on the card slide out of the PCIE slot on the motherboard.
> 
> The distance from the bracket screw hole to the case holder when the PCIE connector is fully in PCIE slot is quite huge, example pic I did a sec ago posted below. this shows the audio card fully inserted but the bracket is not aligned with the case. I was having multiple black screen flickering crashes on bf4 loading the map. Case is Corsair 750D but seeing how my dual radeons fit nicely in the case no problem, and the case is not bent in that place, I blame the bracket on SBZ being bad. or the card edge is not straight. Hard to tell.


Maybe your motherboard is not straight up?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I discovered that my SBZ is crashing my Mantle enabled BF4. I've got crossfire and SBZ is in between. Well maybe not directly but it seems it's the bracket of the card;p
> 
> What I mean is that the bracket that the card comes with is somehow bad, when I put the card in the pcie slot and I want to screw the bracket to the case, it makes the PCIE connector on the card slide out of the PCIE slot on the motherboard.
> 
> The distance from the bracket screw hole to the case holder when the PCIE connector is fully in PCIE slot is quite huge, example pic I did a sec ago posted below. this shows the audio card fully inserted but the bracket is not aligned with the case. I was having multiple black screen flickering crashes on bf4 loading the map. Case is Corsair 750D but seeing how my dual radeons fit nicely in the case no problem, and the case is not bent in that place, I blame the bracket on SBZ being bad. or the card edge is not straight. Hard to tell.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have the same problem with all the stuff that goes into the PCI/PCIE slots, which is due to my case not being perfect, but everything works just fine and has so for years now.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Has anyone here upgraded to this from an X-Fi card ?

I'm wondering if I'm going to suffer new severe issues in Windows 7 if I get a Z card.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Has anyone here upgrade to this from an X-Fi card ?
> 
> I'm wondering if I'm going to suffer new severe issues in Windows 7 if I get a Z card.


For me, the only issues I've had is the control panel refusing to open after a day or so of installing the drivers. I managed to fix that by disabling the onboard audio entirely (which I should have done to begin with) and uninstalling the AMD HDMI Audio driver.


----------



## Axaion

Re-installed windows recently.. still have that god-awful bug where any binaural is almost mono behind me..

On the plus side, since i tweaked windows this time, it sticks on stereo on the headphone port, even after reboots..

Guess thats the last time i re-install windows with this sound card


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I discovered that my SBZ is crashing my Mantle enabled BF4. I've got crossfire and SBZ is in between. Well maybe not directly but it seems it's the bracket of the card;p
> 
> What I mean is that the bracket that the card comes with is somehow bad, when I put the card in the pcie slot and I want to screw the bracket to the case, it makes the PCIE connector on the card slide out of the PCIE slot on the motherboard.
> 
> The distance from the bracket screw hole to the case holder when the PCIE connector is fully in PCIE slot is quite huge, example pic I did a sec ago posted below. this shows the audio card fully inserted but the bracket is not aligned with the case. I was having multiple black screen flickering crashes on bf4 loading the map. Case is Corsair 750D but seeing how my dual radeons fit nicely in the case no problem, and the case is not bent in that place, I blame the bracket on SBZ being bad. or the card edge is not straight. Hard to tell.


seems like either your case is warped or the mobo isn't sitting flat for some reason, that's bad, wouldn't actually surprise me if its causing bad contact with your graphics cards too and hence triggering issues...


----------



## 331149

Yeah that does not look normal. Only time I've had this was many many moons ago when I bought a sound card with a fish on it. Forgot it's name, but the damn thing didn't fit in my case which is beyond strange.


----------



## velocityx

gonna take some time out of work next week, will take the rig apart and inspect the standoffs maybe left side standoffs are a bit higher than the right ones causing it to be not level.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

I have had something similar happen with two different cases. I just bent the bracket slightly and it worked fine. In another case, it was indeed my motherboard sitting too far to the right, or front, of the case.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I discovered that my SBZ is crashing my Mantle enabled BF4. I've got crossfire and SBZ is in between. Well maybe not directly but it seems it's the bracket of the card;p
> 
> What I mean is that the bracket that the card comes with is somehow bad, when I put the card in the pcie slot and I want to screw the bracket to the case, it makes the PCIE connector on the card slide out of the PCIE slot on the motherboard.
> 
> The distance from the bracket screw hole to the case holder when the PCIE connector is fully in PCIE slot is quite huge, example pic I did a sec ago posted below. this shows the audio card fully inserted but the bracket is not aligned with the case. I was having multiple black screen flickering crashes on bf4 loading the map. Case is Corsair 750D but seeing how my dual radeons fit nicely in the case no problem, and the case is not bent in that place, I blame the bracket on SBZ being bad. or the card edge is not straight. Hard to tell.


I have the same issue with the SBZ, but I just forced a screw into the hole and everything became in alignment.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I have the same issue with the SBZ, but I just forced a screw into the hole and everything became in alignment.


I can do that as well no problem, but when I do that, the pcie connector slides out.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I can do that as well no problem, but when I do that, the pcie connector slides out.


Oh that is an issue! Try a different x1 pci-e slot.


----------



## chronicfx

Hi Guys. It is doing it again! By "it" I mean the soundblaster zx is utilizing way too much cpu and I don't know why or how to stop it. This occurs after I play a game on my pc, or use the PS3 (I have the optical going from the PS3 to the PC and use the headphones on the SBZX.) My CPU Utilization says 40% but If you look at a by core graph one of my cores is basically pinned at 100% and it will not stop until I end task. Is this a known problem? This is happening on a clean install of windows 8.1 only about a week old. I haven't even installed anything except Microsoft office and virus protection... I have been playing my PS3 though until Watch Dogs drops on Tuesday and this happened after I finished playing.



What the heck is going on?


----------



## chronicfx

Just checked back in task manager and it is back down to 0 cpu usage after being idle since the post. So sometime between then and now it decided it was finished. I wonder what it was doing...


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Just checked back in task manager and it is back down to 0 cpu usage after being idle since the post. So sometime between then and now it decided it was finished. I wonder what it was doing...


Is this a common issue ?


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Is this a common issue ?


Not for me.
My firefox eat way more CPU specailly i game with Twitch/youtube on, about 20-40%(Core i5-3470).. my SBZ always stay at low %...


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Is this a common issue ?


For me it is. I just shut down my PS3 and 10 minutes later I am showing



7.25ghz where is alatar!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Hi Guys. It is doing it again! By "it" I mean the soundblaster zx is utilizing way too much cpu and I don't know why or how to stop it. This occurs after I play a game on my pc, or use the PS3 (I have the optical going from the PS3 to the PC and use the headphones on the SBZX.) My CPU Utilization says 40% but If you look at a by core graph one of my cores is basically pinned at 100% and it will not stop until I end task. Is this a known problem? This is happening on a clean install of windows 8.1 only about a week old. I haven't even installed anything except Microsoft office and virus protection... I have been playing my PS3 though until Watch Dogs drops on Tuesday and this happened after I finished playing.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck is going on?


this is actually idential to a thread lock bug that the realtech onboard drivers can have...

I haven't experienced this on my SBZx though so unfortunately I cant really help you there, make sure onboard and any other extra audio devices are disabled, if you're using the .22 drivers I would suggest try clean uninstall and install the .16 drivers instead.

essentially said service should always have 0%, nomatter the use or environment, its only an event service. same goes with all the other creative services apart from window's audiodg service that downmixes active audio streams from programs.


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Just checked back in task manager and it is back down to 0 cpu usage after being idle since the post. So sometime between then and now it decided it was finished. I wonder what it was doing...


Do you have some sort of voip running? Like steam or something? That can cause some pretty massive cpu spikes at random points in time. One of the reasons I enabled push to talk in steam so it didn't happen randomly. Not really a bug with the card or it's drivers, but a steam issue as it does noise removal as well.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> this is actually idential to a thread lock bug that the realtech onboard drivers can have...
> 
> I haven't experienced this on my SBZx though so unfortunately I cant really help you there, make sure onboard and any other extra audio devices are disabled, if you're using the .22 drivers I would suggest try clean uninstall and install the .16 drivers instead.
> 
> essentially said service should always have 0%, nomatter the use or environment, its only an event service. same goes with all the other creative services apart from window's audiodg service that downmixes active audio streams from programs.


Thanks. Yes I am running 22, i will try 16 out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Do you have some sort of voip running? Like steam or something? That can cause some pretty massive cpu spikes at random points in time. One of the reasons I enabled push to talk in steam so it didn't happen randomly. Not really a bug with the card or it's drivers, but a steam issue as it does noise removal as well.


I reinstalled windows on monday and have not put steam, uplay, or origin back yet. So that is not it in this case. I will try the driver first.


----------



## Paul17041993

actually, has anyone here experienced their card going all crackle 8-bit-like sound with some constant tones at points? I seem to have had this a couple of times now about a couple months apart, not really sure if it could mean my card is defective or there's a firmware fault that can trigger after long uptimes, it needs a reboot to fix and is quite weird behavior at that...


----------



## Nowyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> actually, has anyone here experienced their card going all crackle 8-bit-like sound with some constant tones at points? I seem to have had this a couple of times now about a couple months apart, not really sure if it could mean my card is defective or there's a firmware fault that can trigger after long uptimes, it needs a reboot to fix and is quite weird behavior at that...


Yeah, had this a few times, but not recently (luck of draw?).
My guess it is a driver related issue, since restart fixes it.


----------



## sgtSavage

So with this weekends sales, all 3 z series cards are on sale. Iam looking at either the z or the Zx. I just use my computer for high end gaming and a boat load of movie watching. Right now i have a Intel x58 board with on-board realtek HD audio in 5.1 surround, ( I know this sucks). My x-fi cards causes my mother board to not post bios. So my point is is it wroth it to get the Z over the Zx. I could care less for the external control. I have gone throught the first 30 or so pages here and just looking for some advise.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtSavage*
> 
> So with this weekends sales, all 3 z series cards are on sale. Iam looking at either the z or the Zx. I just use my computer for high end gaming and a boat load of movie watching. Right now i have a Intel x58 board with on-board realtek HD audio in 5.1 surround, ( I know this sucks). My x-fi cards causes my mother board to not post bios. So my point is is it wroth it to get the Z over the Zx. I could care less for the external control. I have gone throught the first 30 or so pages here and just looking for some advise.


if you're not interested in the ACM then just get the Z, the cards are virtually identical apart from a couple different model numbers, however if you plug-unplug or change headsets it can be very useful and is a crapload better then using front-panel jacks, if you're not using any headphones or you only have one set that will always be dedicated to being plugged into the card then you don't need it really.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> if you're not interested in the ACM then just get the Z, the cards are virtually identical apart from a couple different model numbers, however if you plug-unplug or change headsets it can be very useful and is a crapload better then using front-panel jacks, if you're not using any headphones or you only have one set that will always be dedicated to being plugged into the card then you don't need it really.


Oops, I've been plugging and unplugging all sorts of hardware into my card. Is this an issue?


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtSavage*
> 
> So with this weekends sales, all 3 z series cards are on sale. Iam looking at either the z or the Zx. I just use my computer for high end gaming and a boat load of movie watching. Right now i have a Intel x58 board with on-board realtek HD audio in 5.1 surround, ( I know this sucks). My x-fi cards causes my mother board to not post bios. So my point is is it wroth it to get the Z over the Zx. I could care less for the external control. I have gone throught the first 30 or so pages here and just looking for some advise.


Where are these sales at? I'm looking around for a sound card now, so this is convenient.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Where are these sales at? I'm looking around for a sound card now, so this is convenient.


http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=sound+blaster+zx

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7769070&csid=_61&rrpl=search_page.content1&rrstr=SolrSearchToView&rrindex=0

All 3 variants.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=sound+blaster+zx
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7769070&csid=_61&rrpl=search_page.content1&rrstr=SolrSearchToView&rrindex=0


Ballin. Thanks!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Yeah I managed to pick up the Z variant at a somewhat local tigerdirect store a few weeks ago for $95. Great deal considering OEM was only 5 dollars less on newegg.

Anyone else decide to put electrical tape over the LEDs? I read a ton of reviews about them being really bright before I got the card, and so I went ahead and 'disabled' them before even attempting to put the card in.


----------



## sgtSavage

the sales are for tiger Direct. Z is around 60 bucks after rebate.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Oops, I've been plugging and unplugging all sorts of hardware into my card. Is this an issue?


if you don't have a problem with having to access the back of your case (or the top in the case of rotated cases like mine), then I don't think so.

god forbid they gave the headphone jack (on the back of the card) detection so it will switch whenever you plug something in it, except in the case of mine it will switch to headphones whenever it gets the slightest tap...
anyone know if you can disable the auto switch in the drivers? haven't really had much time to screw with the files myself...


----------



## hittnswitches

I've had a Z for about 3 months now, and I recently tried running it with the eq disabled and a 3rd party 20 frequency eq instead. I still get the surround and normalization benefits of the Z software, and so far the 20 band eq has allowed me to hear footsteps etc. in COD Ghosts far better, even against DS users. Anyone else have experience doing this?


----------



## sgtSavage

So I got the Z today, Love the metal cover and the red goes with my color scheme. But the mic stinks. I placed it right next to my web cam and iam getting all crazy echos and feedback. With my webcam i dont get any of that. I have noticed a big difference in sound over my on board. But can Some one tell me what the best settings for BF4 should be. Like i can hear all the foot steps but not the gunfire from my center channel.


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtSavage*
> 
> So I got the Z today, Love the metal cover and the red goes with my color scheme. But the mic stinks. I placed it right next to my web cam and iam getting all crazy echos and feedback. With my webcam i dont get any of that. I have noticed a big difference in sound over my on board. But can Some one tell me what the best settings for BF4 should be. Like i can hear all the foot steps but not the gunfire from my center channel.


If you use speakers and a mic, you should enable echo cancellation.

For Battlefield and stereo headphones, I set Windows to 5.1, the game to 5.1 and play around with the surround setting in the Z control panel.
If you want super hearing, footsteps specifically, enable scout mode.


----------



## Jay23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> If you use speakers and a mic, you should enable echo cancellation.
> 
> For Battlefield and stereo headphones, I set Windows to 5.1, the game to 5.1 and play around with the surround setting in the Z control panel.
> If you want super hearing, footsteps specifically, enable scout mode.


I recently purchased the sound blaster z and I am having lots of trouble getting directional sound while playing FPS games. I get conflicted information regarding scout mode most of the reviews say it is a worthless feature and has no impact on footsteps in game and from my experience I did not notice any difference. Also for some reason with my card and headset when I do hear sounds in game I have no clue what direction they are and I have played with my surround option in the control panel a lot any chance someone could share there exact settings for sound blaster z as I am having a lot of trouble I got better directional sound out of my onboard so I know something is wrong with the settings.


----------



## Axaion

Try setting it to stereo, the 5.1 is completely useless for me as well, even making binaural sounds such as the barber shop sound mono and behind me.

I dont understand why anyone would buy this card with all the issue, lies and deceit creative has given us.

If possible use the return policy, and get anything not creative


----------



## hittnswitches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay23*
> 
> I recently purchased the sound blaster z and I am having lots of trouble getting directional sound while playing FPS games. I get conflicted information regarding scout mode most of the reviews say it is a worthless feature and has no impact on footsteps in game and from my experience I did not notice any difference. Also for some reason with my card and headset when I do hear sounds in game I have no clue what direction they are and I have played with my surround option in the control panel a lot any chance someone could share there exact settings for sound blaster z as I am having a lot of trouble I got better directional sound out of my onboard so I know something is wrong with the settings.


Scout Mode sucks IMO. Way too much low frequency rumble. You will get better audio using you own settings - I did.

Sometimes Windows resets the 5.1 setting. Check to make sure that's on and set your surround slider to the desired level. Run a private match with some bots if you can to test. I get great directional sound using the Z with my AT AD700s.

Things like the bass management, crossover, eq gain and band setting all play a role in the clarity of the sounds in game.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hittnswitches*
> 
> Scout Mode sucks IMO. Way too much low frequency rumble. You will get better audio using you own settings - I did.
> 
> Sometimes Windows resets the 5.1 setting. Check to make sure that's on and set your surround slider to the desired level. Run a private match with some bots if you can to test. I get great directional sound using the Z with my AT AD700s.
> 
> Things like the bass management, crossover, eq gain and band setting all play a role in the clarity of the sounds in game.


I agree with what you say about scout mode. It does not enhance footsteps, it just screws up all sound in the game. For best results, changing the EQ is the way to go. I also add a touch of crystallizer to restore detail in heavy bass scenarios.


----------



## hittnswitches

I find Crystalizer makes gushots too loud lol - at least it used to until I started using this 20 band EQ which really lets me quiet everything I dont want to hear and enhance footsteps. It takes some getting used to but seems to pay off knowing where people are all the time. I've had limited time testing it out.

Using SB eq, I wouldn't push Crystalizer past 10% - also due to the fact that my high frequency eq sliders were way up.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Try setting it to stereo, the 5.1 is completely useless for me as well, even making binaural sounds such as the barber shop sound mono and behind me.
> 
> I dont understand why anyone would buy this card with all the issue, lies and deceit creative has given us.
> 
> If possible use the return policy, and get anything not creative


I don't know man. I've been reading your complaints for months now and there's 2 camps in the Z series currently. On one side there are people with constant problems and on the other there are those with near-zero issues.

I myself having used the SBZ for over 8 months now haven't had much issues at all. There are the occasional SBX software crash for no entire reason, but that's entirely normal even back on the X-Fi days. So... I don't know what to say at this point really.

TrueAudio isn't taking off at all either. X-Fi cards are getting harder and harder to find these days, Asus Xonar cards that still provides Dolby Headphone (not the fake DHT the U7 provides) is also starting to get uncommon. No manufacturers other than Turtle Beach wants to use DTS Headphone X. I feel we are at a point where binaural is going to completely fade away.


----------



## BradleyW

I think the difference is that *Windows 8.1 users* don't have SBZ issues.


----------



## velocityx

Actually i found that the best audio for battlefield is just setting smart volume and dialog settings. It kinda enchances low tones like footsteps reloading rtc so if i play stealthy i hear everything around me. At the same time audio is not distorted. Try that.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hittnswitches*
> 
> I've had a Z for about 3 months now, and I recently tried running it with the eq disabled and a 3rd party 20 frequency eq instead. I still get the surround and normalization benefits of the Z software, and so far the 20 band eq has allowed me to hear footsteps etc. in COD Ghosts far better, even against DS users. Anyone else have experience doing this?


what software and whats your CPU use with this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jay23*
> 
> I recently purchased the sound blaster z and I am having lots of trouble getting directional sound while playing FPS games. I get conflicted information regarding scout mode most of the reviews say it is a worthless feature and has no impact on footsteps in game and from my experience I did not notice any difference. Also for some reason with my card and headset when I do hear sounds in game I have no clue what direction they are and I have played with my surround option in the control panel a lot any chance someone could share there exact settings for sound blaster z as I am having a lot of trouble I got better directional sound out of my onboard so I know something is wrong with the settings.


the scout mode somewhat works, but being mostly a custom EQ and crystallizer config, don't expect miracles. it may actually need both of these enabled in the first place to get the best effects.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> I don't know man. I've been reading your complaints for months now and there's 2 camps in the Z series currently. On one side there are people with constant problems and on the other there are those with near-zero issues.


.16 pushed me to the middle of these sides, most things work perfectly, but every now and then (like once a week at the most) something goes weird or the post-processing stops working entirely...


----------



## chronicfx

My directional is accurate.. Perfectly accurate.. Hearing is checked?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> My directional is accurate.. Perfectly accurate.. Hearing is checked?


Uh, what.

Surely if his hearing was messed up he would not notice the difference?


----------



## kkit0410

Have no problems with Z and it's driver(PAX driver) for half year...
Nvidia giving me more driver problems than Creative lol.

Set speaker config to 5.1 in WIndows with Dolby output to Turtle Beach DSS > Headphone, Is it usful?
Or just set to 2.0 in windows?

Or just plug with out DSS? I am not using DSS, Surround on and 2.0 speaker config ATM. no problem at all..
Don't have much time to test...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think the difference is that *Windows 8.1 users* don't have SBZ issues.


Windows 8 and 8.1, no issue with Z series as far as I see.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think the difference is that *Windows 8.1 users* don't have SBZ issues.


not really, its just creative's programmers incompetence with coding drivers, they're chock full of buffer overflows that cause all sorts of problems, results are identical with 7 vs 8 vs 8.1, but varies depending on other hardware installed.

.16 >> .22 though, .16 still has some buffer faults but not nearly as many as .22, and as a result is much more stable.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think the difference is that *Windows 8.1 users* don't have SBZ issues.


I'm on Windows 7, always has been. No issues on my end.
If you read some of the earlier pages in this thread, I've posted my comments on the card before many months ago.

I do understand however that many of the most recent drivers are having issues on Windows 7 though. I never found the need to change a driver that is working fine, which is the .16 drivers released over a year ago.


----------



## 331149

Been having issues with the Z for a year. Then popped it in the 2nd pcie slot about a month ago so that it has much more bandwidth and every single problem that I had with the card vanished. No matter what I do, I simply cannot reproduce any of the issues I had before.

For instance; Live streaming in 1080p would roughly take 30 seconds before the sound started messing up, before the switch.
Last week I streamed in 1080p for over an hour and everything was working perfectly, after the switch.

So if you have a free 16x or 8x slot, give it a go.


----------



## sgtSavage

Yea i got mine in a 1x right now will move it over to a 16x and will see what happens.


----------



## BradleyW

I too run in a 1x and it works flawlessly.


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I too run in a 1x and it works flawlessly.


Tried 2 different builds and it wouldn't work properly in either. As soon as you put load on the system the audio starts to fail and switch channels randomly. So in the end, you cant tell left from right, literally. It's quite odd actually. However after putting the card in the 2nd pcie slot, which is meant for sli/cfx, all problems went away. I cant tell you why or how, but I assume it has something to do with the northbridge chip and how it assigns bandwidth.


----------



## hittnswitches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> what software and whats your CPU use with this?


Equalizer APO with a GUI. Haven't looked at CPU usage - I'll check.

It completely changes the sound dynamic of the game (Ghosts). I wouldn't say it sounds better and the EQ seems very touchy, but the overall benefits seem greater since I can set the frequencies (5400,8000 etc.) I want to boost and the db for each. I have experienced some clipping and sound cutting out which seemed to be caused by the pre-amp and high frequencies set too high. K/D is 2.5 using it though









Footsteps are louder than gunshots right now.

I have since gone from 20 to 18 bands.


----------



## Paul17041993

the reason changing slots 'fixes' problems is due to it changing hardware addresses.

this is very similar to the classic problems that their old cards used to get, IRQ and pagefault BSODs etc, I just don't get why they are so clueless about their own hardware, they designed it, they know it, they should be able to fix simple buffer overflows...


----------



## th3illusiveman

Had to reinstall my drivers for my SBZ because windows just "forgot" there was a sound card in there. I tried putting it in a different PCI slot because i didn't want to lose my custom profiles but that was a no go. Only way to get it working was a complete reinstall. Anyone have this issue? Idk if the 14.6 Drivers from AMD did this or not.


----------



## Axaion

Havent had that issue no, but you can export your settings in the control panel.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Had to reinstall my drivers for my SBZ because windows just "forgot" there was a sound card in there. I tried putting it in a different PCI slot because i didn't want to lose my custom profiles but that was a no go. Only way to get it working was a complete reinstall. Anyone have this issue? Idk if the 14.6 Drivers from AMD did this or not.


I got this a long time ago, but only after messing with some settings in the SBZ control panel. I restored my settings in an attempt to fix the issue. However windows was then unable to pick up the card so I had to reinstall. I did not mind anyway because I planned to reformat that day.


----------



## Caccapupu91

Hello guys, sorry for my english. I have a sound blaster oem z (naked version)

Following this guide has not gone

http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=107680

Someone knows more than me?

By installing the drivers unofficial really improves anything?

Thank you all, forgive me I am a beginner in audio


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Had to reinstall my drivers for my SBZ because windows just "forgot" there was a sound card in there. I tried putting it in a different PCI slot because i didn't want to lose my custom profiles but that was a no go. Only way to get it working was a complete reinstall. Anyone have this issue? Idk if the 14.6 Drivers from AMD did this or not.


It actually didn't forget it was there, it just found the card again for the 2nd time - So if you head into device manager and right click hd audio controller and select update driver, it'll install the card again - However on every reboot you'll have no idea if it's detected as Sound Blaster Z or (2) Sound Blaster Z ..

Also an issue I fixed by moving the card to a high speed slot reserved for crossfire/sli.


----------



## xtreemeNoob

same story happened with AMD 14.4 now the 14.6, terrible really.


----------



## chronicfx

I switch drivers all the time and have not run into this issue. Currently running 14.6.


----------



## Bulkas

Hello guys, what settings are you using for Counter Strike Global Ofensive ? I have now 67% surround, headphones in sound blaster panel, in system sound settings 5.1, in CS Go i have "headphones".
I want best settings for hearing footsteps







Please let me know if i can get better settings


----------



## benbenkr

Omni is going for $60 now on Amazon, for anyone who's interested.


----------



## rupture99

Hello,

I've been trying to solve my mic echo problem.

I have the ZxR sound card and the Logitec Z906 5.1 speaker system.

I have the 5.1 working fine. My issue is when using the beam forming mic that comes with the ZxR. Any time I test it out using SBX Studio I hear an echo of my self over and over and then i get a pulsating feedback sound.

I'm not sure why the Acoustic Echo Cancellation is not working.

I have my Z906 speakers hooked up via the optical output and I am using Dolby Encoding. Even though I have echo cancellation turned on it is clearly not echo cancelling the signal that it is sending to my speakers.

I'm not sure what is wrong. Any ideas? If I play with the mic boost/level I can get the pulsating feedback to stop or not be as bad but the echo is still there.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MasterXan

I am new to PC sound hardware so I don't know where to took or what to search for really. I tried searching in this thread but couldn't find the answer I want so here's my issue.

I just got the ZXR yesterday and I am having trouble getting audio with the optical connection. My speakers are the Edifier S730.

The hardware installation is fine but when I plug in the optical cable in the optical out of the sound card and the optical in of the S730, I get no audio. But if I plug it in using the analog cables, I get audio. Anything I am missing that would allow the optical connection to work?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

I'm reading people complaining about the zxr's ACM unit and sound quality degradation when feeding their headphones through the ACM unit. Has anyone experienced said degradation? My main audio source would be a 5.1 setup but sometimes, I'd like to hook up my Shure SE535's up to the ACM unit. It's only a 36 ohm IEM but will that have any adverse effects with using the ACM?

One of the main selling features for me is the ability to switch between headphones and speakers via the acm and internal software


----------



## hittnswitches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Hello guys, what settings are you using for Counter Strike Global Ofensive ? I have now 67% surround, headphones in sound blaster panel, in system sound settings 5.1, in CS Go i have "headphones".
> I want best settings for hearing footsteps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if i can get better settings


EQ plays a big role here. Raise the mid highs/highs or lower the lows or both to see how footstep sounds are affected and background noise reduced.


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hittnswitches*
> 
> EQ plays a big role here. Raise the mid highs/highs or lower the lows or both to see how footstep sounds are affected and background noise reduced.


Hey i am totally Noob at Those settings, can you send me a screenshot so i can see what do you mean? Really thanks for help


----------



## hittnswitches

So I purchased an AudioEngine D1 amp/DAC as an "upgrade" to my Z, hoping to get even more sound quality while still taking advantage of the Z's DSP, EQ and other features. I use my Z for 100% gaming (Ghosts atm), so hearing enemy footsteps and gunshots are key.

The D1 is connected via optical, and I thought I'd post intial impressions in case anyone is thinking of doing the same:

Setup: SBZ optical out > D1 > AT AD700x headphones

Surround:
- 5.1 setting in control panel picks up EVERYTHING, making things that are far seem right next to you. Great detail, but positional audio suffers
- Stereo picks up seemingly more detail than headphones setting, but again positonal audio is still not that great
- Headphones setting seems best for positional audio, although sound quality seems better with 5.1/stereo

Volume control:
- With game vol maxed and windows vol at 75%, gunshots arent nearly as loud as when directly connected to the Z (where Win vol stays below 7), allowing me to boost environmental volumes much higher. Great for hearing footsteps.
- With game vol maxed, windows at 10% and D1 turned up, my gunshots are much lounder and environment sounds also seem much sharper.

I'm still deciding which volume approach I like more. I understand my phones arent hard to drive at 38 ohms, but still hoping for more sound quality.

Overall:
The Z is proving itself a great card. So far, there is some but no profound difference in sound quality. I can still return my D1, and may do so once I've gotten into the 40-50 hr burn-in time and there are still no major differences.


----------



## hittnswitches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bulkas*
> 
> Hey i am totally Noob at Those settings, can you send me a screenshot so i can see what do you mean? Really thanks for help


Don't have a screen handy, but look 40 secs into this youtube vid for an example:






Use this as a guideline - EQ settings are heavily dependent on your headphones/headset, so there will be a lot of trial and error before you find the right settings.


----------



## sinnedone

Quick question for anyone in the know.

Can you make the speaker out jack output digital audio instead of analog?


----------



## DADDYDC650

I've had the Creative ZXR since it was launched. No issues ever experienced.


----------



## KyadCK

aaaaaaaand randomness;


----------



## Quattrocento

Sorry for my English.
I have a huge problem with sound blaster zx but I did not find solutions at least up to now. I wrote creative assistance but seem to have disappeared.
I recently installed Windows 8.1 with a new PC.
Intel i5 4670
nvidia gtx 780 super jetstream
motherboard gigabyte Z97 hd3
16 gb ram 1600
ssd and others ...
I connected the Sound Blaster Zx with the spdif output to an amplifier pioneer, and this supports DTS and DD is 5.1. the amp works fine I tried it with other pc and blue ray players, mp3 player etc..
The problem is that by accident, sometimes on startup sometimes when playing mp3 or video games subwoofer stops working. I've tried everything, I moved the card in pcie various ports, I disabled the onboard sound card I have updated the drivers for windows 8.1 but the problem persists.
I hope you can help me because I have a soundcard (expensive) unusable.

Thank you again and forgive my English.


----------



## hittnswitches

You sure it's not the sub itself? If it's intermittent could be wiring from sub to amp or within sub.


----------



## chaoscontrol

Might be DTS flikkering. Check on the reciever if the DTS logo is blinking.


----------



## sweenytodd

Guys I just got my used SBZ and now its is not detected via BIOS UEFI or Device manager. Installed the PAX drivers. Its says there is no supported audio device available. I need help.

Nevermind, I installed the latest official drivers from Creative and now its working. I think this is the fix If someone has encountered this problem. http://www.overclock.net/t/1350082/msi-z77-mpower-creative-sound-blaster-z-series-problem/20#post_21208174


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Has anyone had any issues with the ZxR having a loud buzzing noise when shutting down? I think my sound card is defective. It sounds like the capacitors are letting out power but that's causing the speakers to buzz very loudly as it does.

Thoughts?


----------



## djriful

Try on different PCI-E Slot.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Try on different PCI-E Slot.


Doh!

Not possible since I'm running a water cooled 3x sli setup. I can't just pull these cards on a whin









My X-Fi Titanium doesn't seem to have any problems at all though.


----------



## Quattrocento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hittnswitches*
> 
> You sure it's not the sub itself? If it's intermittent could be wiring from sub to amp or within sub.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaoscontrol*
> 
> Might be DTS flikkering. Check on the reciever if the DTS logo is blinking.


Thank you both, but I tried it and nothing.
Incredibly, I solved it in another way, at least I hope because often the problem seemed to be solved and then reappear.
For now, after two days everything seems to work and it took sostuire optical cable -. -
the cable that came with the card does not work. I purchased a new cable and everything seems to work, I'm thinking of contacting a service center for the umpteenth time to get it replaced, but it's worth it: P
Thank you all!
I'm happy: D


----------



## Bulkas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hittnswitches*
> 
> Don't have a screen handy, but look 40 secs into this youtube vid for an example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use this as a guideline - EQ settings are heavily dependent on your headphones/headset, so there will be a lot of trial and error before you find the right settings.


How about crystalizer, surround etc ? How do you set settings in-game ? And how about:
Quote:


> - With game vol maxed and windows vol at 75%, gunshots arent nearly as loud as when directly connected to the Z (where Win vol stays below 7), allowing me to boost environmental volumes much higher. Great for hearing footsteps.


does the volume of windows and game matter?


----------



## gwidion

Is there any fix for the crackling and popping issue? I've tried everything I could find.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gwidion*
> 
> Is there any fix for the crackling and popping issue? I've tried everything I could find.


I only get it when gaming and using vsync. Other than turning vsync off I have not found anything that helps.


----------



## HydroKFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gwidion*
> 
> Is there any fix for the crackling and popping issue? I've tried everything I could find.


I fixed mine by disabling link power state management in windows changing pci x1 slot to any full bandwith slot and disabling any sort of power saving feature on your bios such as cool and quiet, enhanced halt state c1 ,agressive link power management ect also verify that u dnt have any sound drivers from your videocard since they may interfere and disable creative sound service if your not using dolby or dts btw im using pax drivers hope it helps


----------



## tonystix

Hi all

Just got myself an AT-ADG1 and paired ti with a Creative Soundblaster Z. Sound quality is great but my only issue is that 'S' sounds are pretty harsh. What's the best way I can fix that on the EQ?


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Depends where your high frequency spike is. Could be anywhere from 5k to 10k. Run a frequency sweep, and flatten the bits you feel aren't flat. You can search the internet for your headphones and see what measurements there are, and that might help as well.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Alright, so I'm reading many comments about popping and crackling.

I remember that being a serious issue for practically everyone after upgrading to Vista from XP, and it took many years for Creative to figure out it had to do with bus timings and newer motherboards, they finally fixed it in a driver update.

So, now this worries me.

The only reason I even want to replace my current X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion is that it has to be in the last PCI slot due to my SLI setup and it causes very serious issues and my mic only works intermittently, testing and previous usage has basically proven to me that the issue is the physical placement of that last slot, if I screw in the card it doesn't go in all the way, if I don't screw it in it moves around and it nearly pops out.


----------



## benbenkr

Hmmm.. I haven't had any popping or crackling issues from my ZxR currently or the Z previously.

Windows 7 btw.
Crackling, popping, static, cutouts happen when your PSU isn't "clean". The power rails may be fluctuating, which is what I had with my old Gigabyte Odin 550w PSU (nearing 7 years old, so its components are degrading). There was also often static through the mic input as well.

Recently bought a new V700 CM PSU and it's been dead silence for my ZxR/Z.

So no, I don't think it's the issue of going from XP > Vista > 7 > 8.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Hmmm.. I haven't had any popping or crackling issues from my ZxR currently or the Z previously.
> 
> Windows 7 btw.
> Crackling, popping, static, cutouts happen when your PSU isn't "clean". The power rails may be fluctuating, which is what I had with my old Gigabyte Odin 550w PSU (nearing 7 years old, so its components are degrading). There was also often static through the mic input as well.
> 
> Recently bought a new V700 CM PSU and it's been dead silence for my ZxR/Z.
> 
> So no, I don't think it's the issue of going from XP > Vista > 7 > 8.


.....no... it was an issue for lots of people and it took Creative years to figure it out.

Your PSU issue is unrelated, it just happened to cause the same issues.

I was just fearing that i'd be suffering from some of the same issues that I used to.

I just simply don't trust Creative anymore, but there are really no other alternatives.


----------



## bloodmaster

*NEW DRIVER
*
Creative Sound Blaster Z-Series 1.00.24 :

This download contains the original software and applications for Sound Blaster ® Z-Series. This software includes Support item for Windows ® 8.1 (32-bit and 64-bit). For more information, see this web release note.

This download supports and is suitable for the following models:
• Sound Blaster Z (SB1500)
• Sound Blaster Z (SB1502)
• Sound Blaster Zx (SB1506)

Added improvements / features:

• Several changes to improve the overall stability and performance
• Added support for ASIO playback and recording

Requirements:
• Microsoft ® Windows 8.1 32-bit or 64-bit, Windows 8 32-bit or 64-bit, Windows 7 32-bit or 64-bit
• SoundBlaster or SoundBlaster Z Zx

Note:

Follow the steps below to install this package:
1.Download the file to your local hard disk.
2.Double. Clicking the downloaded file
3.The follow instructions on the screen.
4.Restart new to call your computer.

Win 7/8/8.1 : (156,14 MB)
http://files2.europe.creative.com/manualdn/Drivers/AVP/13180/0x963D5B94/SBZ_CD_L13_1_00_24.exe


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> .....no... it was an issue for lots of people and it took Creative years to figure it out.
> 
> Your PSU issue is unrelated, it just happened to cause the same issues.
> 
> I was just fearing that i'd be suffering from some of the same issues that I used to.
> 
> I just simply don't trust Creative anymore, but there are really no other alternatives.


Well, I'm telling you from my experience that I'm not having issues with the Z-series of Creative cards. I'm one of the early adopters and really, besides from the audio panel crashing randomly sometimes, there hasn't been issues.

If you don't trust Creative anymore, then I guess your alternative is to go for an external USB/optical DAC+amp. That way, no drivers, no issues. It either works or it doesn't.


----------



## anubis1127

No issues here, can't complain about my little $55 oem soundblaster-z. It was cheap, and allows me to leave my speakers and headphones plugged in, which is my favorite part vs the onboard I was using, well and the "increased" sound quality. (I'm not sure if it is higher quality, or just louder).


----------



## JunXaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodmaster*
> 
> *NEW DRIVER
> *
> Creative Sound Blaster Z-Series 1.00.24 :


This has been out for awhile.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunXaos*
> 
> This has been out for awhile.


I think your referring to version 1.00.22


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I think your referring to version 1.00.22


Not sure, but the driver the dude pointed to is from Januray or something, which was just a relabel of the previous YEARS driver
GG no re creative, i feel like a complete idiot for buying into your cards, and hopefully so does everyone else, and never forgets it.

May your company die a painful death lol


----------



## SaLX

I've got to admit I've been really very happy with my SBZ:

No driver issues.
Flawless performance.
No crashes.
15 years ago:

Driver issues.
Weird performance, from awful to great.
Crashes.
One constant is still the poor customer support and the truly crapulent forums.


----------



## HydroKFC

I know this is a 5.1 card but i was wondering if there could there be some way to emulate 7.1 trough headphone just as the chip on the G1 sniper? Since its the same processor.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> I know this is a 5.1 card but i was wondering if there could there be some way to emulate 7.1 trough headphone just as the chip on the G1 sniper? Since its the same processor.


Playing a 7.1 source will still be downmixed into stereo, just like how 5.1 will with SBX Surround enabled.


----------



## HydroKFC

Ohh ok so in the case of a sonar dg the virtual 7.1 is being down mixed? sorry newbie xD


----------



## 331149

The best driver is still .16 - Not sure why people even bother with the new ones, nothing but trouble with those. You can grab em here if you want https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_DiTZFt_h35QWYwa2J0eFJlbmc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> The best driver is still .16 - Not sure why people even bother with the new ones, nothing but trouble with those. You can grab em here if you want https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_DiTZFt_h35QWYwa2J0eFJlbmc/edit?usp=sharing


I'm on .22 and I honestly have zero issues. Not joking.


----------



## Rexeros

Hello everyone. I have a question about Sound Blaster Z.
I have external stereo DAC with headphones, connected to PC using SPDIF (stereo mode only, DDL etc not supported by DAC)
Can SB Z send virtual 3d sound through stereo SPDIF ? Can SBX Studio process SPDIF stream with headphone surround options?
Just want to know before buy it. Cause my Phoebus cant send Dolby HF to SPDIF









Can SBX Studio work with 192khz streams or its always decrease to 48khz like some DSP programs?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rexeros*
> 
> Hello everyone. I have a question about Sound Blaster Z.
> I have external stereo DAC with headphones, connected to PC using SPDIF (stereo mode only, DDL etc not supported by DAC)
> Can SB Z send virtual 3d sound through stereo SPDIF ? Can SBX Studio process SPDIF stream with headphone surround options?
> Just want to know before buy it. Cause my Phoebus cant send Dolby HF to SPDIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can SBX Studio work with 192khz streams or its always decrease to 48khz like some DSP programs?


Yes.
As has been answered countless times in this thread alone, you can use SBX through optical out on the SBZ.

Also yes, SBX can work at 192khz stream provided your DAC supports it.


----------



## Rexeros

Thx alot for answers







U are best !


----------



## foomanjee

Hey guys, I have an issue I'm hoping you can help with - I have a standard Soundblaster Z, and closed-back headphones (Sennheiser PC350 SE). Everything sounds great, however since they're a closed design, I can't hear myself when talking, which of course results in me talking loudly to my friends. The SB control panel has the 'listen to this device' option for the microphone, however there's about a 100ms delay - and even more if you have any Crystal Voice options enabled (which are a must, Acoustic Echo Cancellation specifically).

Any ideas on how I can get rid of the delay?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foomanjee*
> 
> Hey guys, I have an issue I'm hoping you can help with - I have a standard Soundblaster Z, and closed-back headphones (Sennheiser PC350 SE). Everything sounds great, however since they're a closed design, I can't hear myself when talking, which of course results in me talking loudly to my friends. The SB control panel has the 'listen to this device' option for the microphone, however there's about a 100ms delay - and even more if you have any Crystal Voice options enabled (which are a must, Acoustic Echo Cancellation specifically).
> 
> Any ideas on how I can get rid of the delay?


No way to, myself ive disabled everything as it makes the mic less clear overall.

why would you want AEC with the awesome mic the Senns have?


----------



## foomanjee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> No way to, myself ive disabled everything as it makes the mic less clear overall.
> 
> why would you want AEC with the awesome mic the Senns have?


Need it, people I'm talking to can hear whatever music I'm listening to/game I'm playing. If I open up Windows Recorder and start recording while listening to music, I can hear the music in the recording on playback without AEC enabled.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foomanjee*
> 
> Need it, people I'm talking to can hear whatever music I'm listening to/game I'm playing. If I open up Windows Recorder and start recording while listening to music, I can hear the music in the recording on playback without AEC enabled.


I think you might need a doctor, ive got a omnidirectional mic on my monitor (50cm away or so) with open headphones, and people dont hear a thing lol

The senn built in is noise canceling

You blast them at full volume or something? O_O


----------



## foomanjee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> I think you might need a doctor, ive got a omnidirectional mic on my monitor (50cm away or so) with open headphones, and people dont hear a thing lol
> 
> The senn built in is noise canceling
> 
> You blast them at full volume or something? O_O


Relatively loud, but not too loud. I'm not sure the noise canceling actually works in these - perhaps they're a bad set, I don't know. If I open up Sound Recorder and snap my fingers around or make some noise outside of my head space (at arms length), I can hear every detail perfectly fine. I can even hear my AC unit running in the background. It's pretty annoying.

I'm also pretty sure it's not the background noise that I'm hearing, I think it's signal bleed. If I turn on SB's noise canceling option, I can still hear the background stuff in recordings. As soon as I turn on AEC it stops

EDIT: per the last point - I didn't mean background stuff, I mean whatever I'm listening to


----------



## Axaion

weird, that mic should do a very good job on noise canceling


----------



## foomanjee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> weird, that mic should do a very good job on noise canceling


Yeah, I've heard a lot of examples of it on youtube and whatnot and I don't get canceling at all, so these actually may be a had set or something. Problem is I've had them for like 5 months so I probably can't RMA them


----------



## 331149

There's always gonna be a delay when the audio goes though Windows. That's why people use ASIO drivers when they record themselves as it pretty much eliminates any delay.


----------



## Axaion

there is generally always going to be delay when you do any extra processing in anything, be it sound or graphics


----------



## foomanjee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> There's always gonna be a delay when the audio goes though Windows. That's why people use ASIO drivers when they record themselves as it pretty much eliminates any delay.


Correct - to a point. The Z has its own onboard voice processor for handling this. It's not going through Windows. Using the Windows 'listen to this device' option is a record/playback operation, and THAT is being done by Windows. Using the SB control panel 'listen to this device' is not a record/playback, that's onboard processing on the Z itself. It has less of a delay than the Windows 'listen to this device', but there is still a delay.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> there is generally always going to be delay when you do any extra processing in anything, be it sound or graphics


I"m talking about even with all CrystalVoice options disabled, there's still about a noticable delay.


----------



## 0mar32

Hey everybody,

I'm just inches away from clicking on my Amazon order of an SBZ but I'm going to buy a refurb due to the fact it's $56 but I'm really hesitant that a refurb might not be good or might have problems, also what if I buy it used, is there any risk buying it in either these conditions.

I wanted to ask about the most famous problems faced with this sound card and if there are fixes for them.

Another question I had was, what is the difference between Official Drivers and PAX drivers?

This is the refurb seller I'm buying from


Please I really need help with this, and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sweenytodd

I bought my used SBZ from a member here for $60, that's without the mic. I don't need it anyway. Its still works as if it's brand new. I installed PAX first but it can't detect the card, tried different PCIe slots but doesn't work. Downloaded the official driver and it works flawlessly.


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> I bought my used SBZ from a member here for $60, that's without the mic. I don't need it anyway. Its still works as if it's brand new. I installed PAX first but it can't detect the card, tried different PCIe slots but doesn't work. Downloaded the official driver and it works flawlessly.


Thanks for the reassurance, but what information can you give on this PAX drivers as I don't understand what they're for?!


----------



## 0mar32

Theres a very important question I forgot to ask, can this sound card drive 5.1 speaker system, and does it have any feature similar to my onboard's speaker fill??


----------



## sweenytodd

Yes, you can also use optical input. http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=54561


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweenytodd*
> 
> Yes, you can also use optical input. http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=54561


No, I meant a 5.1 speaker system made for PC, it's in my sig, through normal 3.5mm plugs, can it work?

And does it have the speaker fill option that my onboard has??


----------



## djriful

I personally wouldn't recommend using PAX. More hassle to install, just use the original driver and tweak the EQ to your preferences.


----------



## Taikun

Hi guys, I have a question.

I got the Sound Blaster ZX card (6 months ago), and I have this motherboard: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4519#ov

I connected the sound card in the PCIEX4 slot, because I have a big video card which, even when it allows me to conect it in the X1 slot, the sound card would be almost touching the video card fan if I put it there (Video card being GeForce GTX 650). Do you think this is a problem and I should still put it in the x1 slot? Or is it good as it is?

Just in case you're wondering, I've run a test with GPU-Z and it shows this: 

But I still have some doubts. What do you guys suggest?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sweenytodd

I'm using my Sound Blaster Z in a x16 slot. There should be no problem in x4 mode, they are interchangeable when talking about PCIe lanes.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taikun*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a question.
> 
> I got the Sound Blaster ZX card (6 months ago), and I have this motherboard: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4519#ov
> 
> I connected the sound card in the PCIEX4 slot, because I have a big video card which, even when it allows me to conect it in the X1 slot, the sound card would be almost touching the video card fan if I put it there (Video card being GeForce GTX 650). Do you think this is a problem and I should still put it in the x1 slot? Or is it good as it is?
> 
> Just in case you're wondering, I've run a test with GPU-Z and it shows this:
> 
> But I still have some doubts. What do you guys suggest?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It should not have any issues, if your motherboard BIOS has the option to set the PCI-E lane to X1 mode, go ahead.


----------



## Gil80

does anyone have issues with the Sound Blaster control panel responsiveness on Win8.1?


----------



## EddWar

^ nop, no issue here in Win 8.1


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> does anyone have issues with the Sound Blaster control panel responsiveness on Win8.1?


Yes. Sometimes it takes a while to load! And the volume change icon lags.


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yes. Sometimes it takes a while to load! And the volume change icon lags.


Why is that? It used to work great.


----------



## sweenytodd

Never had any problems here with Win 8.1. Are you using the official driver?


----------



## Taikun

Oh thanks guys, I'll leave it as it is then







This sound card rocks, it's the best one I've ever had... I just want it to last for a very long time


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Why is that? It used to work great.


No idea? It started about 3 months ago for me, and a reformat did not help. Very strange.


----------



## Nastrodamous

Hello friends, I lost most of my audio equipment when I moved so i figured this would be a good place to ask, When I buy the Zxr what else should I purchase with it, I currently own ath ad900, my budget is around $500 not including card.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> Hello friends, I lost most of my audio equipment when I moved so i figured this would be a good place to ask, When I buy the Zxr what else should I purchase with it, I currently own ath ad900, my budget is around $500 not including card.


Shouldn't you look at audiophile solutions rather than the basic soundcards when you have that big of a budget?

And we have no idea what you mean with the "what else should I purchase".
*What do you need?* (Link)


----------



## 0mar32

BTW, there's a newer driver update on the creative's sound blaster z support website, here's the link for the updated driver and software suite http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=13180


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32*
> 
> BTW, there's a newer driver update on the creative's sound blaster z support website, here's the link for the updated driver and software suite http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=13180


It's the same release as 2013 one, they just redated and renamed the file for "Windows 8.1 appliance" in quotation. They are being cheap.


----------



## ken5630

hello
with this card: 

Creative Sound Blaster Audigy RX 7.1 Sound Card SB1550

can I connect via OPTICAL to my receiver and leave the headphones connected on the card,
and thus when I want to listen to speakers but use the receiver DAC via optical, I just need to turn ON the receiver
and select manually via the SBlaster software " OPTICAL spdif OUT", so that the headphones do not receive any signal.

the trick is to use the card headphones output without having to turn on the receiver necessarily ( I can too but then I will connect
the headphones to the receiver's headphones output ) and use the card 600ohm good enough power to control my headphones.
But at the same time I want the receiver to process itself the digital audio signal for movies for instance and decode itself the dolby or dts sources and also preserve the dynamics.

thanks for any advice or confirmation it is doable.

Ken

auto reply







: i keep my SB1570 , I open the control panel audio devices and select the Intel high def AUDIO optical output of my Intel MB that does also 192khz upsampling btw and set it as default when I want to use the receiver and not the headphones... and set the SB as default when I want to listen to the headphones without having to unplug/plug the cable or use the receiver. since the SB1570 has 600ohm amp, plenty enough to pilot the headphones.
cost: $0


----------



## 0mar32

Does the Sound Blaster Z have any Speaker Fill features like on onboard sound cards, mirroring front left and right to center, rear left and right??


----------



## Tenhunter

How does this card work with Razer surround? Should I stick SBX?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenhunter*
> 
> How does this card work with Razer surround? Should I stick SBX?


Razer surround is meant for onboard audio really. I wouldn't add more layer for audio latencies...


----------



## MasterXan

I have weird situation. I have an Edifier S730 connected to my ZXR over analog and just yesterday, I noticed that there's very little bass coming from the sub than usual. As far as settings go, it's pretty much default settings except that I set the speakers to "stereo" mode. I don't recall messing with the settings so I don't think it's that so I suspected that it has something to do with the sub. I checked my settings in the bios and high def onboard sound is disabled; it is also disabled in Windows. The weird thing is I tried messing around the mixer in the Sound Blaster control panel and moving either the front channel L or R just slightly either way, the bass increases. It is when every channel is lined up at 50% that the bass is subdued.

Just now, I tried plugging my old speakers back in, the Altec Lansing ACS54. btw, this is the first time I tried plugging these speakers to this sound card but something still doesn't sound right. the bass is still very low and I know back when I used these speakers with onboard sound, the bass was a lot louder.

Anyone experiencing the same problem? what should I do now?


----------



## 0mar32

I need to understand exactly, how do I do a driver sweep of audio drivers? I know Driver Sweeper works for graphics card drivers not audio, right?


----------



## Moparman

I have the Recon 3d Fatal1ty and the Z sound card. both are amazing. using them with the Razer Kraken and Carcharias headsets.


----------



## VeerK

Quick question for you brothers (and sisters







)

I'm having difficulty with my ZxR and its cover, where the cover blocks my usb 2.0 mobo header. I have to place my ZxR on the bottom PCIe slot due to having SLI 780's so it can't go in the slot between due to airflow, and I don't have it in the top slot due to it being on top of a hot 780ACX backplate, and the close proximity to my CPU cooler, the phanteks phtc14pe. I'm worried about the extremely tight fit up top so I have it on the bottom without the cover, is that okay or will there be excess interference due to being near my PSU? Only option I have left is making a custom cover, but I was hoping for some recs from you guys before going any further. Thanks for reading









BTW motherboard is the asus hero, damned layout


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Quick question for you brothers (and sisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'm having difficulty with my ZxR and its cover, where the cover blocks my usb 2.0 mobo header. I have to place my ZxR on the bottom PCIe slot due to having SLI 780's so it can't go in the slot between due to airflow, and I don't have it in the top slot due to it being on top of a hot 780ACX backplate, and the close proximity to my CPU cooler, the phanteks phtc14pe. I'm worried about the extremely tight fit up top so I have it on the bottom without the cover, is that okay or will there be excess interference due to being near my PSU? Only option I have left is making a custom cover, but I was hoping for some recs from you guys before going any further. Thanks for reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW motherboard is the asus hero, damned layout


Your PSU metal encasing acts as a shield itself already and it is grounded.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32*
> 
> I need to understand exactly, how do I do a driver sweep of audio drivers? I know Driver Sweeper works for graphics card drivers not audio, right?


Revo Uninstaller Pro.


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Revo Uninstaller Pro.


Thanks man!









On another topic, I have a Creative Inspire T6160 5.1 speaker set, I know, it's sub-par but it was the only 5.1 speaker set available in my country back then when I bought it!

I was wondeing if anyone would give detailed settings for my SBZ to work best with this speaker set, I'd really appreciate it as this is my first sound card ever and I've never been that keen on understanding how to tweak the best audio out of my speakers or headphones.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another topic, I have a Creative Inspire T6160 5.1 speaker set, I know, it's sub-par but it was the only 5.1 speaker set available in my country back then when I bought it!
> 
> I was wondeing if anyone would give detailed settings for my SBZ to work best with this speaker set, I'd really appreciate it as this is my first sound card ever and I've never been that keen on understanding how to tweak the best audio out of my speakers or headphones.


Just make sure your Windows speaker setting is set to 5.1 (which would also be reflected in the SBX panel) and you're pretty much good to go. Any EQing or other SBX enhancements is up to you to tweak to your liking.
The only tip I can give you is that if you are going to bother with EQ, always EQ Ddown and not up. Subtract, not add.


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Just make sure your Windows speaker setting is set to 5.1 (which would also be reflected in the SBX panel) and you're pretty much good to go. Any EQing or other SBX enhancements is up to you to tweak to your liking.
> The only tip I can give you is that if you are going to bother with EQ, always EQ Ddown and not up. Subtract, not add.


Could you tell me what each EQ dial does because I'm really new to this, if you please, of course


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32*
> 
> Could you tell me what each EQ dial does because I'm really new to this, if you please, of course


Just Google up the frequency chart -



Keep in mind, this is just a rough idea and software EQing is no where near that of a dedicated hardware EQ board. You will not be able to finetune every frequency band even with a custom plugin on Foobar2k.


----------



## Restricted

With the Sound Blaster Control Panel, in the CrystalVoice pane, what other recording devices can you select apart from the one in the ACM?

USB recording devices don't seem to work (they aren't available to select from)... (tried with my USB headset mic or my AT2020 mic)

Any ideas?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Restricted*
> 
> With the Sound Blaster Control Panel, in the CrystalVoice pane, what other recording devices can you select apart from the one in the ACM?
> 
> USB recording devices don't seem to work (they aren't available to select from)... (tried with my USB headset mic or my AT2020 mic)
> 
> Any ideas?


Uhm.. if you are using a USB mic, you select the AT2020 as your default recording device under Windows. You can't use crystalvoice with USB mics because quite obviously you aren't connecting your mic to the soundcard, but to your motherboard directly.


----------



## Restricted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Uhm.. if you are using a USB mic, you select the AT2020 as your default recording device under Windows. You can't use crystalvoice with USB mics because quite obviously you aren't connecting your mic to the soundcard, but to your motherboard directly.


Yes, my main concern is using CrystalVoice. O-K, so you are insinuating that an XLR to 1/4 inch would work? i.e. I will purchase an XLR version of the AT2020 this week and it should have no issue being detected in the control panel?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Restricted*
> 
> Yes, my main concern is using CrystalVoice. O-K, so you are insinuating that an XLR to 1/4 inch would work? i.e. I will purchase an XLR version of the AT2020 this week and it should have no issue being detected in the control panel?


While I can't confirm, it should most probably work, as it does with mine (1/4" jack straight, not XLR).


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Restricted*
> 
> Yes, my main concern is using CrystalVoice. O-K, so you are insinuating that an XLR to 1/4 inch would work? i.e. I will purchase an XLR version of the AT2020 this week and it should have no issue being detected in the control panel?


XLR mics need phantom power, in other words a microphone amplifier. The USB AT2020 has its own amplifier built-in.

So AT2020 with an adapter + SBZ is a no-go.


----------



## Restricted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> While I can't confirm, it should most probably work, as it does with mine (1/4" jack straight, not XLR).


Great thanks for that!


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Restricted*
> 
> Great thanks for that!


Well, also read what Tiihokatti said, XLR mics do need an amp to power. So take note.


----------



## djriful

I just stick to USB mic, like the ATR2500-USB i have. It works perfectly fine. On the other note, I am not going back to sound card mic input.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I just stick to USB mic, like the ATR2500-USB i have. It works perfectly fine. On the other note, I am not going back to sound card mic input.


I have the same mic. I only wish I could use the soundblaster background noise suppression feature. That ATR2500 picks up absolutely every noise in my place.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I just stick to USB mic, like the ATR2500-USB i have. It works perfectly fine. On the other note, I am not going back to sound card mic input.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same mic. I only wish I could use the soundblaster background noise suppression feature. That ATR2500 picks up absolutely every noise in my place.
Click to expand...

Get these: http://goo.gl/SJ9Fyg


----------



## Restricted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> XLR mics need phantom power, in other words a microphone amplifier. The USB AT2020 has its own amplifier built-in.
> 
> So AT2020 with an adapter + SBZ is a no-go.


Oh I missed this post, thank you for informing me!


----------



## cr0wnest

Since the day I got my SBZ, whenever I set my headphones/speakers config to "speakers" I get no sound out of my speakers and headphones. I thought it was because I used a splitter, so I tried using them alone without the splitter but results were the same. So because of this I have to set it to "headphones" at all times. Is this behavior normal?

And I dont know if im picky, but I find it hard to get decent surround emulation with this sound card and my new headphones (Sennheiser HD 558). Turning on surround makes the sound stage too wide and it can sound unbearably muffled at the higher settings. I think that has to be my main gripe about this sound card, I recalled my old X-Fi XtremeGamer doing a better job.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr0wnest*
> 
> Since the day I got my SBZ, whenever I set my headphones/speakers config to "speakers" I get no sound out of my speakers and headphones. I thought it was because I used a splitter, so I tried using them alone without the splitter but results were the same. So because of this I have to set it to "headphones" at all times. Is this behavior normal?
> 
> And I dont know if im picky, but I find it hard to get decent surround emulation with this sound card and my new headphones (Sennheiser HD 558). Turning on surround makes the sound stage too wide and it can sound unbearably muffled at the higher settings. I think that has to be my main gripe about this sound card, I recalled my old X-Fi XtremeGamer doing a better job.


Nope. When i set to speakers my speakers play, when i set to headphones my headphones play. Assuming you set it up correctly you should call creative and exchange it.


----------



## cr0wnest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Nope. When i set to speakers my speakers play, when i set to headphones my headphones play. Assuming you set it up correctly you should call creative and exchange it.


Is it because i plug my both phones and speakers into a split into the headphone port at the back I/O? Because my 2.1 speakers (Creative T3) can only be plugged straight into a single headphone or speaker I/O port, same goes for the HD 558s. I dont believe theres anything wrong with my sound card. It seems to behave properly like how everyone is saying here, apart from this of course.

Basically setting it to anything other than headphones in the SB control panel causes no sound whatsoever.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr0wnest*
> 
> Is it because i plug my both phones and speakers into a split into the headphone port at the back I/O? Because my 2.1 speakers (Creative T3) can only be plugged straight into a single headphone or speaker I/O port, same goes for the HD 558s. I dont believe theres anything wrong with my sound card. It seems to behave properly like how everyone is saying here, apart from this of course.
> 
> Basically setting it to anything other than headphones in the SB control panel causes no sound whatsoever.


Well, if you're plugging your speakers into the headphone port, why would you get any sound from setting SBX to speakers?

I get sound from the speakers if they use the RCA inputs and sound from headphones when using the headphone port. You don't have a problem if I am understand ing your comment correctly. Enjoy your sound card.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr0wnest*
> 
> Is it because i plug my both phones and speakers into a split into the headphone port at the back I/O? Because my 2.1 speakers (Creative T3) can only be plugged straight into a single headphone or speaker I/O port, same goes for the HD 558s. I dont believe theres anything wrong with my sound card. It seems to behave properly like how everyone is saying here, apart from this of course.
> 
> Basically setting it to anything other than headphones in the SB control panel causes no sound whatsoever.


The jack order is mic , headphone , front speaker. So plug your headphones into the second jack and your speakers to the third.


----------



## Yvese

Just ordered this sound card. Does the built-in headphone amp only work if the headphone is connected to the back? Or will it work if I connect through the front panel?


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Just ordered this sound card. Does the built-in headphone amp only work if the headphone is connected to the back? Or will it work if I connect through the front panel?


It only work if you connect directly to your card. (not sure about Zx's panel)
Connect to Front panel from your Motherboard/case will not work


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkit0410*
> 
> It only work if you connect directly to your card. (not sure about Zx's panel)
> Connect to Front panel from your Motherboard/case will not work


Ah I figured that would be the case. I'll just have to live with extra cables in the back. Thanks!


----------



## VeerK

Can anyone recommend PCI express riser/extender cables that I could use with my ZxR? For air spacing issues, I need to mount my ZxR in an empty PCI slot in my case below where the motherboard ends, and I could really use an amazing recommendation for that use. The reviews for the pieces on some mod diy website were awful.


----------



## cr0wnest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Well, if you're plugging your speakers into the headphone port, why would you get any sound from setting SBX to speakers?
> 
> I get sound from the speakers if they use the RCA inputs and sound from headphones when using the headphone port. You don't have a problem if I am understand ing your comment correctly. Enjoy your sound card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> The jack order is mic , headphone , front speaker. So plug your headphones into the second jack and your speakers to the third.


Damnit, I feel like an idiot now. It works perfectly already... Cant believe ive been using this sound card for months without realising i didnt plug my cables in properly. Thanks!


----------



## Yvese

Just installed the SB Z. When I go into the Speakers/Headphones option in the software, is the headphones screen supposed to be blank? All I see is a 'Test' button and a headset icon. I thought there was supposed to be more settings like for ohm?


----------



## cr0wnest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Just installed the SB Z. When I go into the Speakers/Headphones option in the software, is the headphones screen supposed to be blank? All I see is a 'Test' button and a headset icon. I thought there was supposed to be more settings like for ohm?


No ohms, that screen is for you to select between speaker and headphone mode, as well as configurations for them.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr0wnest*
> 
> No ohms, that screen is for you to select between speaker and headphone mode, as well as configurations for them.


Weird. In this video there are ohm settings in the Headphone tab:


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Weird. In this video there are ohm settings in the Headphone tab:


I don't have it too...
It is old version may be


----------



## Restricted

Allegedly Scout Mode enhances explosions/footsteps etc and makes everything appear louder, however I'm finding the exact complete opposite, is this normal?

I've been testing it in BF3 and once enabled, everything appears less audible, less noisier, basically it feels as though I need to raise the volume significantly in order to achieve the same audio level as if Scout Mode was disabled.

In other words, I don't see any competitive advantage in enabling this, and in terms of convenience makes it even worse to enable it, so... is the whole thing a gimmick?

Any ideas on what's going on?


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Restricted*
> 
> Allegedly Scout Mode enhances explosions/footsteps etc and makes everything appear louder, however I'm finding the exact complete opposite, is this normal?


I found it made footsteps noticeably louder, which was great, but I lost all perception of where those footsteps were coming from, which made it pointless. Once scout mode is on you can't play with the surround settings either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Restricted*
> 
> ... is the whole thing a gimmick?


I think so.


----------



## cr0wnest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Restricted*
> 
> Allegedly Scout Mode enhances explosions/footsteps etc and makes everything appear louder, however I'm finding the exact complete opposite, is this normal?
> 
> I've been testing it in BF3 and once enabled, everything appears less audible, less noisier, basically it feels as though I need to raise the volume significantly in order to achieve the same audio level as if Scout Mode was disabled.
> 
> In other words, I don't see any competitive advantage in enabling this, and in terms of convenience makes it even worse to enable it, so... is the whole thing a gimmick?
> 
> Any ideas on what's going on?


It makes everything louder and the highs sharper to me. I dont use it at all. It makes the sound a bit more artificial to my ears.


----------



## Yvese

Anyone how much heat these sound cards can safely take? My card is directly above my GPU and the shroud of the sound card is like half an inch away from the back of my GPU. I just opened up my case while gaming and the sound card was pretty hot. Not hot enough that I'll burn my fingers if I touch it, but I still feel like this could affect it long-term. My GPU was at 70C.

Would like to know anyone else's experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkit0410*
> 
> I don't have it too...
> It is old version may be


I see. I guess it's automated now. Maybe people were carelessly giving too much ohms to their headphones so they took it out.


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Anyone how much heat these sound cards can safely take? My card is directly above my GPU and the shroud of the sound card is like half an inch away from the back of my GPU. I just opened up my case while gaming and the sound card was pretty hot. Not hot enough that I'll burn my fingers if I touch it, but I still feel like this could affect it long-term. My GPU was at 70C.
> 
> Would like to know anyone else's experience.
> I see. I guess it's automated now. Maybe people were carelessly giving too much ohms to their headphones so they took it out.


About the Temp, My CPU and GPU temp while gaming is about 76 degree.
I had the card for about 6 months, they are still alive.

M-ATX case with 1SSD,2HDD, GTX660, i5-3470. Small and chaotic inside...


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkit0410*
> 
> About the Temp, My CPU and GPU temp while gaming is about 76 degree.
> I had the card for about 6 months, they are still alive.
> 
> M-ATX case with 1SSD,2HDD, GTX660, i5-3470. Small and chaotic inside...


I see. That's good to hear!


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Anyone how much heat these sound cards can safely take? My card is directly above my GPU and the shroud of the sound card is like half an inch away from the back of my GPU. I just opened up my case while gaming and the sound card was pretty hot. Not hot enough that I'll burn my fingers if I touch it, but I still feel like this could affect it long-term. My GPU was at 70C.
> 
> Would like to know anyone else's experience.


Interesting to see someone else with this question as well. I am unsure whether having this above my GTX 780 is a good idea, but it seems that the shroud gets hotter than the actual card when directly above.


----------



## jh30uk

I have ZxR and latest software and that OHM menu is there and was on older builds.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> I have ZxR and latest software and that OHM menu is there and was on older builds.


No ohms menu here and never has been, first time just seen in that video.

http://gyazo.com/ed89fcfaafa0dd14f5afd88f446f4241

re-install and latest driver is two weeks installed after fresh os


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> I have ZxR and latest software and that OHM menu is there and was on older builds.


Same here for me as well. Weird that other Z users don't have it. Even old reviews show it in the software.


----------



## cr0wnest

Can anyone share their settings for surround sound 5.1 or 7.1 with the Sennheiser HD 558 or HD 598? I've been fiddling around with 30% SBX and about 20% - 30% crystalizer and disabled Bass under Pro Studio. I wanna know what else you guys are using.


----------



## wanako

Just got mine today!












Do you guys recommend the Official or Unofficial Drivers?


----------



## anubis1127

Official.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Official.


Coolness. Thanks dude!


----------



## VeerK

Out of curiosity, is there any way to power the ZxR daughterboard without the mainboard, and use it on its own? I'm mod curious


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there any way to power the ZxR daughterboard without the mainboard, and use it on its own? I'm mod curious


Nope.
You can supply power to the daughterboard via the pins, but data feed is still from ZxR. So without data = meaningless card.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there any way to power the ZxR daughterboard without the mainboard, and use it on its own? I'm mod curious


The data must still be fed through the PCI-E.


----------



## VeerK

Ah, forgot about that. Mind Gary.


----------



## BeKapa

Hi,

I got a Creative ZxR soundcard and ZxR headphones and can't get a decent audio quality through the 3.5 jack output :s
Don't know why or what else to do.
It only give very low bass and crispy sounds.
I tried already lots of configurations, official and unofficial drivers and got no luck on getting better sound quality.
If i connect them through usb, then i get a much better quality sound, but from what i've read, with this sound card i should get much more from his analogue output, no?
Has anyone any idea what's missing me?
I have headphones connected and configured as heasdphones on windows and on Soundblaster's software.

Thanks


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeKapa*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I got a Creative ZxR soundcard and ZxR headphones and can't get a decent audio quality through the 3.5 jack output :s
> Don't know why or what else to do.
> It only give very low bass and crispy sounds.
> I tried already lots of configurations, official and unofficial drivers and got no luck on getting better sound quality.
> If i connect them through usb, then i get a much better quality sound, but from what i've read, with this sound card i should get much more from his analogue output, no?
> Has anyone any idea what's missing me?
> I have headphones connected and configured as heasdphones on windows and on Soundblaster's software.
> 
> Thanks


The 3.5mm jacks on the back of the ZxR are center/sub and surround l/r only. If you want front right/left you need to use the RCA or 1/4th jacks, or use the volume thing (or it's adapters) to turn the 1/4th jacks into 3.5mm jacks.

If you're already using the volume thing, I've never had much luck with it. Steal one of the adapters from it and use it to plug your 3.5 into the 1/4th directly. Or get/use a RCA to 3.5 adapter.


----------



## BeKapa

hmmm,

In fact i'm using the volume controller right now and i pushed his RCA adapter a bit outside from sound card and the sound quality bacame very nice








don't know what's causing this, but the diference of quality is enormous compared if his RCA adapter where completely put in the sound card...
I tried to connect diretly the headphones with an adapter to the soundcard and the sound quality is very bad, like if i had the volume controller's RCA adapter completely pluged in.
Can't really understand what's happening :s


----------



## 0mar32

I wanted to share my success story of buying a refurb SBZ from an Amazon dealer called Car Audio Dealers and actually getting a fully working product with the Nichicon Caps, holla!

My fingers were crossed from the moment I hit the "Place my Order" button till the product arrived to have the Nichicon caps, why?! I actually have no idea, except that audiophiles consider them much better is a plus in my book!

Here's my pictures:


Spoiler: Warning: Large size images, ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK! :)












I'm still trying to get the best sound out of it and I'm still setting up my 5.1 PC speakers in my room, hopefully I'll be finished by the end of the week.

Does anyone have any tips (for someone who's never ever used or heard sounds coming from anything except below subpar on-board audio) in setting up the best experience with the SBZ?!


----------



## jchon930

***, my surround slider bar was turned off when i went to check my settings a couple of days after installing and setting up my preferences.... does the software automatically turn it off sometimes?


----------



## cr0wnest

Anyone else thinks Razer Surround 7.1 sounds better than SBX? :/ While the spatial effect isnt as great, Razer surround has much better clarity.


----------



## hittnswitches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr0wnest*
> 
> Anyone else thinks Razer Surround 7.1 sounds better than SBX? :/ While the spatial effect isnt as great, Razer surround has much better clarity.


Doesn't that mean you're running both SBX pro studio and Razer software at the same time?


----------



## cr0wnest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hittnswitches*
> 
> Doesn't that mean you're running both SBX pro studio and Razer software at the same time?


No I always ensure only one is running at a time


----------



## SeanOMatic

Got my new Z installed. Fry's had the regular model for $80 a week ago and I snagged one on an impulse. Already ripped off the annoying-as-hell red LED's.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Well, I just bought the ZX off of Amazon for $105 new, so we'll see how this goes.

Really didn't want to replace what I have, but, whatever, I can't tell if it's finally dying and/or if it's the common last pci slot issue.

Also ordered a 780 Ti Classified, so no more SLI.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanOMatic*
> 
> 
> 
> Got my new Z installed. Fry's had the regular model for $80 a week ago and I snagged one on an impulse. Already ripped off the annoying-as-hell red LED's.


That is a zx model. The z is just a bare pcb. Good find!


----------



## Nowyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> That is a zx model. The z is just a bare pcb. Good find!


Wrong. Retail Z's come with shielding plate, it's OEM version that don't.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowyn*
> 
> Wrong. Retail Z's come with shielding plate, it's OEM version that don't.


Aww ok. So it would be just the external headphone/mic controller that is not included.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> That is a zx model. The z is just a bare pcb. Good find!


Actually, the Z does come with the face-shield: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102048

but the OEM version doesn't: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102054

edit: oops, nevermind, someone already answered.


----------



## SeanOMatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Aww ok. So it would be just the external headphone/mic controller that is not included.


I have a Z retail, which is the ZX without the external audio controller. They are the same card, otherwise. the Z OEM, Z Retail and ZX all use the same componentry. The OEM one is nice, no LED or cover.


----------



## Robertdt

What do you guys think the optimal Khz setting is for AudioEngine A5+ Stereo 2.0 speakers? I have choices up to 192khz.


----------



## Robertdt

And what exactly is stereo direct vs. regular stereo?


----------



## VeerK

Does anyone have a ZxR shield cover thingy they don't want or an idea for a cheap way to make one? Does it work well as an EMI shield?

Also, does anyone hear a staticky crackle when altering volume with the ACM?

Thanks


----------



## Barefooter

Anyone know where I can buy the cable that attaches the two cards together on the ZxR cards?

I want to mod one and make it shorter.


----------



## SeanOMatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> What do you guys think the optimal Khz setting is for AudioEngine A5+ Stereo 2.0 speakers? I have choices up to 192khz.


What is most of your media encoded at = your answer. (Probably 44Khz)


----------



## BeKapa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeKapa*
> 
> hmmm,
> 
> In fact i'm using the volume controller right now and i pushed his RCA adapter a bit outside from sound card and the sound quality bacame very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't know what's causing this, but the diference of quality is enormous compared if his RCA adapter where completely put in the sound card...
> I tried to connect diretly the headphones with an adapter to the soundcard and the sound quality is very bad, like if i had the volume controller's RCA adapter completely pluged in.
> Can't really understand what's happening :s


no idea about this issue?


----------



## SeanOMatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeKapa*
> 
> no idea about this issue?


Sounds like a bad card.


----------



## rnbdillon

Okay, so i'm gonna re-edit this post. I have a sound blaster Z w/a 2.1 logitech Z523 40 watt speakers. The card sounds amazing, even through my 20$ mic headset w/split adaptor (for mic and audio).

So i took the dive and started my audiophile journey, ordered a pair of creative aurvana live 2 headset. They arrived today and was pumped.

But they sound like crap connected to sound blaster z. Now do note that its plug is a 3.5 mm but its all in one (mic+audio) so i just connect it through the headset port. Its slightly staticy, when the bass hits it sounds like a blown speaker and distorts the voice when it rattles (not physically rattling, just sounds like it).

So I tried the headphones on my iphone, works perfectly. I actually have them currently hooked up to a port on my 2.1 speaker for headphones (speakers connected to sound card) and sounds even better.

And yes, i've tried turning off SBX pro, tried switching settings around in cinematic, in windows (8.1), tried surround on, crys and bass off, tried bass on and crossover freq up but it gets rid of bass and still some static in background









So, are there any other settings i'm missing in sound blaster Z? or do i need to try an audio/mic splitter?

If all else fails i can order a seperate mic and keep the headphones attached to my speakers, but really want it directly connected to sound card







dunno if that makes a difference or not.

Thanks for any help or even reading this guys/girls







sorry, im an audio-newbz


----------



## SeanOMatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rnbdillon*
> 
> Okay, so i'm gonna re-edit this post. I have a sound blaster Z w/a 2.1 logitech Z523 40 watt speakers. The card sounds amazing, even through my 20$ mic headset w/split adaptor (for mic and audio).
> 
> So i took the dive and started my audiophile journey, ordered a pair of creative aurvana live 2 headset. They arrived today and was pumped.
> 
> But they sound like crap connected to sound blaster z. Now do note that its plug is a 3.5 mm but its all in one (mic+audio) so i just connect it through the headset port. Its slightly staticy, when the bass hits it sounds like a blown speaker and distorts the voice when it rattles (not physically rattling, just sounds like it).
> 
> So I tried the headphones on my iphone, works perfectly. I actually have them currently hooked up to a port on my 2.1 speaker for headphones (speakers connected to sound card) and sounds even better.
> 
> And yes, i've tried turning off SBX pro, tried switching settings around in cinematic, in windows (8.1), tried surround on, crys and bass off, tried bass on and crossover freq up but it gets rid of bass and still some static in background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are there any other settings i'm missing in sound blaster Z? or do i need to try an audio/mic splitter?
> 
> If all else fails i can order a seperate mic and keep the headphones attached to my speakers, but really want it directly connected to sound card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunno if that makes a difference or not.
> 
> Thanks for any help or even reading this guys/girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, im an audio-newbz


You are plugging into the headphone-specific port on the SBZ, correct? Try turning down the source volume, as it is heavily amplified through this port.


----------



## rnbdillon

that worked perfectly....almost. I turned the SBZ down to 40% and adjusted my dB down to 0, so that i could play with it a little. Crystal clear sound, however it took the bass out completely and just gave me the 'background noise' that a bass was hitting, instead of actually feeling the bass (hard to explain but i'm sure you know what i mean). So i tried adjusting the bass up on sbx pro, that didn't work, so i tried upping the volume to 50/60% while slowly upping the dB, as i could start feeling the bass through the headphones, it started rattling again and i hear the digital sound in the background...


----------



## SeanOMatic

Hmm, that is quite odd. Noise? I haven't had any issues with headphones other than that if you run at 100%, your ears will blow out. The amp is very powerful for most headphones.


----------



## rnbdillon

i thought it was odd too, especially since very little tweaking was required when i hooked up my speaker set to it. I dunno. I'm gonna try a mic/audio splitter on the offchance thats causing interference. Thanks for the help tho. If it works i'll post it on here for future members. Otherwise it still sounds amazing connected through speakers, and i have a seperate mic as well.

As a side note, jesus the cord that comes with them is short for a pc, like 3.5 ft.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Just installed my Zx and 780 Ti Classified.

Is this the driver that's considered 'bad' ? - SBZ_CD_L13_1_00_24.exe


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rnbdillon*
> 
> i thought it was odd too, especially since very little tweaking was required when i hooked up my speaker set to it. I dunno. I'm gonna try a mic/audio splitter on the offchance thats causing interference. Thanks for the help tho. If it works i'll post it on here for future members. Otherwise it still sounds amazing connected through speakers, and i have a seperate mic as well.
> 
> As a side note, jesus the cord that comes with them is short for a pc, like 3.5 ft.


Is the cables headphone end a male 3.5mm jack?
As you could kill two birds with one stone by getting a normal audio cable to replace the short cable with the mic.

Edit: 2.5mm to 3.5mm jack cable. Sennheiser HD598 cable should get the job done.


----------



## rnbdillon

Thanks! yeah its a male 3.5mm
I bipassed the split mic/audio cable cauuse apparently creative website, amazon, newegg, and ebay are OOS....

That is a kick ass idea, did not even think about just attaching a strictly audio cable. I will def do that. Ima save up some money tho cause they are goin for 35$ right now, but def gonna get a sennheiser cable


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rnbdillon*
> 
> Thanks! yeah its a male 3.5mm
> I bipassed the split mic/audio cable cauuse apparently creative website, amazon, newegg, and ebay are OOS....
> 
> That is a kick ass idea, did not even think about just attaching a strictly audio cable. I will def do that. Ima save up some money tho cause they are goin for 35$ right now, but def gonna get a sennheiser cable


Yup, seems like the problem lies in the cable. Others have your problem too.
I think the SBZ just doesn't like those cables with the in-line microphone.

Even a basic 3.5mm extension cable could possibly fix the problem.


----------



## Robertdt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanOMatic*
> 
> What is most of your media encoded at = your answer. (Probably 44Khz)


So there wouldn't be a sound quality advantage to setting the default format in Windows to 96 or 192khz?


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930*
> 
> ***, my surround slider bar was turned off when i went to check my settings a couple of days after installing and setting up my preferences.... does the software automatically turn it off sometimes?


Glitch in the driver software, happens once like every 30-50 reboots, I just check the panel once after every reboot


----------



## BeKapa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The 3.5mm jacks on the back of the ZxR are center/sub and surround l/r only. If you want front right/left you need to use the RCA or 1/4th jacks, or use the volume thing (or it's adapters) to turn the 1/4th jacks into 3.5mm jacks.
> 
> If you're already using the volume thing, I've never had much luck with it. Steal one of the adapters from it and use it to plug your 3.5 into the 1/4th directly. Or get/use a RCA to 3.5 adapter.


Well, yesterday i touched on the multifunction switch of the headphones and the sound appeared loud and clear. Tried it again and every time i pressed that multifunction switch, the sound became normal and with good quality. When i released it, the sound became again very crispy and of a low quality.
Definetely it's a problem of the headphones and they are now on RMA way








Thanks for the tips


----------



## suurmursu

Hello!








My new Sound Blaster Z's output volume is extremely loud. In Windows volume slider 1 is too quiet and 2 is too loud, using 80ohm Beyerdynamic headphones. I tested multiple audio sources. Also the latest drivers from Creative website played audio unbalanced to the right side. Old drivers from the CD fixed the balance issue, but both of the driver versions output the same loud volume level.
Is this normal for SB Z?


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suurmursu*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Sound Blaster Z's output volume is extremely loud. In Windows volume slider 1 is too quiet and 2 is too loud, using 80ohm Beyerdynamic headphones. I tested multiple audio sources. Also the latest drivers from Creative website played audio unbalanced to the right side. Old drivers from the CD fixed the balance issue, but both of the driver versions output the same loud volume level.
> Is this normal for SB Z?


There's a post somewhere in this thread linking to another forum thread for an application called equalizerapo.

If I remember correctly you install, select sound blaster z checkboxes during install, then go to a .txt file in the install location to select gain.


----------



## Robertdt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> So there wouldn't be a sound quality advantage to setting the default format in Windows to 96 or 192khz?


Rep for info on this


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> Rep for info on this


No, I'm too tired to explain why though, and before I edited this my explanation was all over the place.


----------



## Robertdt

So what would be the optimal setting then for gaming, movies (including HDX on Vudu), and general browsing, Youtube, etc.

Options include:

44khz, 48khz, 96khz, 192khz


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr0wnest*
> 
> Anyone else thinks Razer Surround 7.1 sounds better than SBX? :/ While the spatial effect isnt as great, Razer surround has much better clarity.


Do you mean Razer Surround 7.1 *software* with stereo headphones ?

I have Samson SR850 and tried both Razer Surround 7.1 and SBX Pro at 100% and I find SBX Pro to be much better. Sound quality, channel separation and spatial effect are just way better.

I've tested them both with Thor: The Dark World Battle of Vanaheim chapter and these were my findings


----------



## cr0wnest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> Do you mean Razer Surround 7.1 *software* with stereo headphones ?
> 
> I have Samson SR850 and tried both Razer Surround 7.1 and SBX Pro at 100% and I find SBX Pro to be much better. Sound quality, channel separation and spatial effect are just way better.
> 
> I've tested them both with Thor: The Dark World Battle of Vanaheim chapter and these were my findings


Yup, in some cases I thought the Razer was better, but I think it was mainly due to better sound clarity. Sound stage wise, SBX still wins by a mile. And I've come to realise that smart volume is crucial to making SBX sound more effective.. I still miss CMSS3D though. :/ I will never use SBX at 100%, I personally wouldnt go beyond 50%, and 30% is about the setting I use. 100% makes it sound weird to me.


----------



## rnbdillon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr0wnest*
> 
> Yup, in some cases I thought the Razer was better, but I think it was mainly due to better sound clarity. Sound stage wise, SBX still wins by a mile. And I've come to realise that smart volume is crucial to making SBX sound more effective.. I still miss CMSS3D though. :/ I will never use SBX at 100%, I personally wouldnt go beyond 50%, and 30% is about the setting I use. 100% makes it sound weird to me.


I have been using my SBZ completely wrong. I've had it at 70% this whole time!!! did not even think to turn it down to allow amplified clarity instead of focusing on volume

*triple facepalm*


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rnbdillon*
> 
> I have been using my SBZ completely wrong. I've had it at 70% this whole time!!! did not even think to turn it down to allow amplified clarity instead of focusing on volume
> 
> *triple facepalm*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> Do you mean Razer Surround 7.1 *software* with stereo headphones ?
> 
> I have Samson SR850 and tried both Razer Surround 7.1 and SBX Pro at 100% and I find SBX Pro to be much better. Sound quality, channel separation and spatial effect are just way better.
> 
> I've tested them both with Thor: The Dark World Battle of Vanaheim chapter and these were my findings


Just to be clear, when I said SBX Pro at 100% I meant Surround effect *NOT* Crystalizer. With my Samson SR850 I disable Crystalizer altogether


----------



## rnbdillon

ah, my bad. I c wut i did thur

as a side note i like to run my surround off and crysalizer @ 80% when listening to music through headphones (creative aurvana live 2) and everything else off. Is that odd? i've seen a few posts where people either don't like crystalizer at all or medium to low range. Seems to boost the high pitches to me (i listen to a good bit of tech)


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> So what would be the optimal setting then for gaming, movies (including HDX on Vudu), and general browsing, Youtube, etc.
> 
> Options include:
> 
> 44khz, 48khz, 96khz, 192khz


48kHz.

And to soothe your worries/curiosity, no, you're not missing out on anything by using the lower sampling rate.

The only time you would really come across even 96kHz is for DVD/BluRay discs/rips with digital audio streams, but those higher sampling rates would be split into multiple channels.

And sleep is awesome, now that I'm not on the verge of passing out you got a response that wasn't all over the place.


----------



## minaelromany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rnbdillon*
> 
> ah, my bad. I c wut i did thur
> 
> as a side note i like to run my surround off and crysalizer @ 80% when listening to music through headphones (creative aurvana live 2) and everything else off. Is that odd? i've seen a few posts where people either don't like crystalizer at all or medium to low range. Seems to boost the high pitches to me (i listen to a good bit of tech)


It is always personal preference. It depends on the kind of music you play, headphones and the way like your music to sound.

My Samson SR850 headphones are hot with highs so I don't like Crystalizer at all with them. Other headphones I have are the KOSS KTXPRO1 and Roccat Kave 5.1 and with both I set Crystalizer at 50%

On the other hand, purists would always disable Crystalizer no matter what


----------



## suurmursu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> There's a post somewhere in this thread linking to another forum thread for an application called equalizerapo.
> 
> If I remember correctly you install, select sound blaster z checkboxes during install, then go to a .txt file in the install location to select gain.


Thanks! Using -40dB the headphones are usable but it affects my speaker volume too and now they are very quiet. :/

So is the deafening loud headphone output volume perfectly normal behavior for SB Z and to make it usable you need 3rd party software? Trying to figure out if it's supposed to be like this.









Edit: found a few people saying that you shouldn't use under 176ohm headphones with SBZ because of "the 1/8 rule". Are my 80ohm headphones the cause of high volume output?


----------



## Robertdt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> 48kHz.
> 
> And to soothe your worries/curiosity, no, you're not missing out on anything by using the lower sampling rate.
> 
> The only time you would really come across even 96kHz is for DVD/BluRay discs/rips with digital audio streams, but those higher sampling rates would be split into multiple channels.
> 
> And sleep is awesome, now that I'm not on the verge of passing out you got a response that wasn't all over the place.


Thanks and repped. Just curious, why do you say 48khz vs 44khz (what an earlier poster said).


----------



## hittnswitches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr0wnest*
> 
> And I've come to realise that smart volume is crucial to making SBX sound more effective..


Couldn't agree more. I've been messing around with night, loud and normal settings for some time trying to figure out which I like best for gaming. I think night is winning lol...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suurmursu*
> 
> Thanks! Using -40dB the headphones are usable but it affects my speaker volume too and now they are very quiet. :/
> 
> So is the deafening loud headphone output volume perfectly normal behavior for SB Z and to make it usable you need 3rd party software? Trying to figure out if it's supposed to be like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: found a few people saying that you shouldn't use under 176ohm headphones with SBZ because of "the 1/8 rule". Are my 80ohm headphones the cause of high volume output?


This is one of the reasons I upgraded to a ZXR - the ability to bypass the amp allows for greater volume control. I ran windows at 2-3 vol with my 38ohm headphones when I had the Z. Your EQ and Crystalizer setting can also affect the loudness. You will want to use smart vol, disable crystalizer and checkmark the bass control, but leave it at 0. That helped me for gaming.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> Thanks and repped. Just curious, why do you say 48khz vs 44khz (what an earlier poster said).


I leave it at 48kHz because some sound cards work better at 48kHz vs 44kHz.

But to be honest, I've done almost no research on current card resampling rates/quality.

If you can personally hear a difference between 44kHz and 48kHz, then by all means use 44kHz.

There's always the chance that resampling introduces artifacts.


----------



## rnbdillon

sorry to keep bothering you guys, but it seems i hit another snag....

I was playing spotify techno earlier through speakers and out of the blue started to get baaaaaad distortion, highs super high and sound like a high pitched wail, lows and background full of static, all voices distorted, sounds like nails on a chalkboard with what sounds like feedback coming through the speakers from the song....

Thought it might have been my speakers, so tried connecting a pair of headphones up to the sound card.....same thing....

So then i disconnected speakers and tried again with headphones....same thing....

So then i restarted computer....Now its fixed! (for now)

?

what was that

edit: tried it with youtube, and itunes also same thing


----------



## Axaion

Sorry if this has been asked again, but. what driver version are you on?, try to roll back, maybe try the card in a different slot too.

If it doesent happen with onboard.. and you tried other drivers, and other ports, id say its FUBARED, and needs an RMA


----------



## rnbdillon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked again, but. what driver version are you on?, try to roll back, maybe try the card in a different slot too.
> 
> If it doesent happen with onboard.. and you tried other drivers, and other ports, id say its FUBARED, and needs an RMA


6.0.102.23 on win 8.1

Restarting the computer fixed it so far, if it happens again I will def try that.

+rep


----------



## rnbdillon

aaaaaand just had to change pci slots and reinstall drivers to try and fix it cause it popped up again..... I just hope that if its gonna fail, do it in the next week so I can RMA it to Newegg instead of having to go through crucial


----------



## suurmursu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hittnswitches*
> 
> This is one of the reasons I upgraded to a ZXR - the ability to bypass the amp allows for greater volume control. I ran windows at 2-3 vol with my 38ohm headphones when I had the Z. Your EQ and Crystalizer setting can also affect the loudness. You will want to use smart vol, disable crystalizer and checkmark the bass control, but leave it at 0. That helped me for gaming.


With bypassing the amp do you mean checking _"Normal Gain (32/300 ohm headphones)"_ in the ZxR Control Panel?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I've had my Zx for 4 days now and I'm extremely satisfied.

No issues so far, and the extra headphone input/output thing was worth every penny.

Now I can have both headsets connected and still use my speakers and I only need to change one setting in the software.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rnbdillon*
> 
> 6.0.102.23 on win 8.1
> 
> Restarting the computer fixed it so far, if it happens again I will def try that.
> 
> +rep


Oh THIS, christ, I get that if I open lots and lots and lots of media files

No idea what causes it, but yeah, sounds like screeching static etc, I'm going to video tape it next time it happens to send to creative, its stupid rare but all it takes is a reboot to fix it


----------



## rnbdillon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Oh THIS, christ, I get that if I open lots and lots and lots of media files
> 
> No idea what causes it, but yeah, sounds like screeching static etc, I'm going to video tape it next time it happens to send to creative, its stupid rare but all it takes is a reboot to fix it


I

I actually ended up reinstalling driver and switching it to a different PCI slot. Has it in a 16 pin, moves it to a smaller one and haven't had a problem with it yet. Fingers crossed


----------



## ShamisOMally

I always get it eventually, even if I change slots etc

Its only after tons and tons and tons of PC use, and if I keep the PC on for weeks at a time


----------



## hittnswitches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suurmursu*
> 
> With bypassing the amp do you mean checking _"Normal Gain (32/300 ohm headphones)"_ in the ZxR Control Panel?


That's what I mean









The ZXR has some T.I. TPA somethin awesome IC amp that we lower ohm headphone users don't really benefit from lol.

I'm curious though as to the snr using the amp vs. not...amp boasts 120, does not using it give you 124?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Anyone else have an issue where changing the Creative software to Headphone mode switches the speaker setup to 5.1 in Windows ?


----------



## Axaion

only since forever, i just use the line-out port instead because the headphone port is buggy af for me


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Anyone else have an issue where changing the Creative software to Headphone mode switches the speaker setup to 5.1 in Windows ?


It's intended that way to help simulate surround with SBX. Not an issue.


----------



## SeanOMatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Anyone else have an issue where changing the Creative software to Headphone mode switches the speaker setup to 5.1 in Windows ?


Yes. Happens every time for me. Only way to know is going in the Windows speaker properties.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> It's intended that way to help simulate surround with SBX. Not an issue.


id call it one hell of an issue when it messes with channels thats supposed to be stereo (Binaural shows this so easily its creative level derp)


----------



## benbenkr

No. It's not suppose to happen that way, get your facts right people.

My settings stay exactly the same way I set it to be, whether I restart my PC or not. Stereo means stereo, headphones means headphones, 5.1 means 5.1. It doesn't automatically switch at all.

Why is it happening to so many people? Simple. Because the majority installed the auto-speaker selection tool upon installing the SBX software, it's a subtle option that many miss. Don't install it and your settings will always stay the same until you switch it.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> No. It's not suppose to happen that way, get your facts right people.
> 
> My settings stay exactly the same way I set it to be, whether I restart my PC or not. Stereo means stereo, headphones means headphones, 5.1 means 5.1. It doesn't automatically switch at all.
> 
> Why is it happening to so many people? Simple. Because the majority installed the auto-speaker selection tool upon installing the SBX software, it's a subtle option that many miss. Don't install it and your settings will always stay the same until you switch it.


no it happens before creative software is horrible

tried all combinations, still happens with the headphone port, no issues with line-out

Simply bad QC and drivers.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

This is intended behaviour, and it's been talked about quite a bit. It's the only way to make SBX Pro Studio work, since that requires all 5 streams in order to be able to emulate surround. It takes each stream and adds a different filter in order to simulate 5.1 on headphones. When you turn off SBX Pro Studio, and listen to stereo sources, there are no filters applied. You simply hear two channels out of 5, one into each ear. What you hear is exactly the same as if the speakers were set to 2.0. In other words, there are no pitfalls of the software setting 5.1 speakers, which is why the software sets 5.1 speakers.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> no it happens before creative software is horrible
> 
> tried all combinations, still happens with the headphone port, no issues with line-out
> 
> Simply bad QC and drivers.


So then, tell me why hasn't it happened to me since... forever? Have had the SBZ, Omni and ZxR and not a single time have SBX reverted to 5.1 at any time after a restart of my PC.

I have the line-out connected, the headphone out connected, the line-in connected as well as the optical out connected on my ZxR. Infact, I was watching 300: Rise of an Empire yesterday night with SBX Surround through my headphones and didn't switch it back to stereo after the movie ended. I just switched off my PC and went to sleep and upon turning my PC back on, SBX is still in headphone mode.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> So then, tell me why hasn't it happened to me since... forever? Have had the SBZ, Omni and ZxR and not a single time have SBX reverted to 5.1 at any time after a restart of my PC.
> 
> I have the line-out connected, the headphone out connected, the line-in connected as well as the optical out connected on my ZxR. Infact, I was watching 300: Rise of an Empire yesterday night with SBX Surround through my headphones and didn't switch it back to stereo after the movie ended. I just switched off my PC and went to sleep and upon turning my PC back on, SBX is still in headphone mode.


QC = Quality Control

I'll let you guess the rest to figure out why the entirety of your post made no sense after that.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> QC = Quality Control
> 
> I'll let you guess the rest to figure out why the entirety of your post made no sense after that.


O...kay. Either you failed comprehenssion classes at school or you just... ah whatever. Through 3 creative products, all of which belongs to the Z series, not once has it happened to me. You've got some ****ty "QC" going on there so I wonder why you're still using the SBZ.


----------



## Axaion

"it werks for me, so there is never any issues"

I use it because its out of return policy duration.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> "it werks for me, so there is never any issues"
> 
> I use it because its out of return policy duration.


And you've been complaining for over a year because it doesn't werk for you so it doesn't werk for anyone.


----------



## Cooknn

Recently my volume began fluctuating rapidly while listening to Spotify, so initially I thought it was a program issue. Then I noticed it while listening to iTunes. So, I yanked my Sound Blaster Z and enabled on board sound in the bios and the problem is gone. It was Ike someone was rapidly turning the volume up and down - just a little bit but very noticeable. There is only one spot where my sound card can fit and it's right next to my 780 Ti.

Could it have been over heating, or is this a software issue in your opinion. I really want my sound card back.


----------



## germanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> Recently my volume began fluctuating rapidly while listening to Spotify, so initially I thought it was a program issue. Then I noticed it while listening to iTunes. So, I yanked my Sound Blaster Z and enabled on board sound in the bios and the problem is gone. It was Ike someone was rapidly turning the volume up and down - just a little bit but very noticeable. There is only one spot where my sound card can fit and it's right next to my 780 Ti.
> 
> Could it have been over heating, or is this a software issue in your opinion. I really want my sound card back.


If you have activated the equalizer & boosted any frequency or overall volume with the equalizer you probably are activating a built in limiter that has a fast lock slow release characteristic. This will cause the exact problem you are having. If you have the equalizer turned on try turning it off & see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Cooknn

Will give that a shot! Thanks for the heads up







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germanium*
> 
> If you have activated the equalizer & boosted any frequency or overall volume with the equalizer you probably are activating a built in limiter that has a fast lock slow release characteristic. This will cause the exact problem you are having. If you have the equalizer turned on try turning it off & see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> And you've been complaining for over a year because it doesn't werk for you so it doesn't werk for anyone.


You realize thats exactly what QC means right?, that some people get a flawlessly working product, and others, do not?

I know its a hard concept for you m8, and i wouldent wish my buggy card upon you or anyone else, but sticking your head in the ground going "there are no bugs or flaws at all" wont help anyone.


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germanium*
> 
> If you have activated the equalizer & boosted any frequency or overall volume with the equalizer you probably are activating a built in limiter that has a fast lock slow release characteristic. This will cause the exact problem you are having. If you have the equalizer turned on try turning it off & see if it makes any difference.


So far so good! Since reinstalling my Sound Blaster Z I have not touched frequency or equalizer (I can do that in iTunes, anyways). No volume fluctuations, yet


----------



## germanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> So far so good! Since reinstalling my Sound Blaster Z I have not touched frequency or equalizer (I can do that in iTunes, anyways). No volume fluctuations, yet


Glad it seems to be working for you.

You could try as a test to see if the equalizer was indeed the issue by turning it on & boosting the signal& see if it starts doing the volume pumping again.

If it does then we know for sure that was the problem. If it does just turn the boost level down or turn off the equalizer & the problem should go away.

Note that any equalizer that attempt to boost th signal above the max digital signal will do volume pumping or severe clipping which can damage speakers.


----------



## minaelromany

I have a question guys. I use my SBZ with Samson SR850 headphones to watch movies with SBX Pro Surround at 100% and Crystalizer at 0%.
Now as you all know, SBZ is 5.1 card. Is that only for Analog out ?
I mean, does it process 7.1 sounds in movies and games and reproduce a 7.1 virtual surround with SBX Pro ?
The picture in SBX Pro shows 7.1 virtual surround but when I watch some movies with 7.1 tracks, the sound is lower compared to downmixing it to 5.1 through LAV Audio Decoder.

Should I leave it at 7.1 and just increase the volume ?

Also, LAV Audio Decoder shows 24bit Integer when it is 7.1 and 32bit Float when it is downmixed to 5.1. Any disadvatages for that ?


----------



## velocityx

I have to say im pretty bored with my SBZ, software is very limited in a way that its just so safe and politically correct. I fired up my supremefx maximus 7 hero realtek codec and I have to say my akg k550, in games and music, sound better than the SBZ. its the opposite when using the speakers but Im kinda thinking either getting the essence stx 2 or getting rid of it entirely.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I wasn't aware sound cards can be politically incorrect; not even bringing up the fact you are using the cheapest the Z series has to offer.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> I wasn't aware sound cards can be politically incorrect; not even bringing up the fact you are using the cheapest the Z series has to offer.


I wrote about the software not the card. I remember my old xonar dg, cheap as hell but the software gave you more options to experiment. here I have a two year old software that never updates. im simply bored. sound is ok, nothing to be excited about. maybe its because its cheap, or maybe its just creative.


----------



## germanium

Oldest software I see for that card is 1.5 years old & driver is this year. This of coarse is for English version, other languages may be different.

That card does use a good quality DAC, just not quite as good as the ZXR's which is phenomenal sounding when modified.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germanium*
> 
> Oldest software I see for that card is 1.5 years old & driver is this year. This of coarse is for English version, other languages may be different.
> 
> That card does use a good quality DAC, just not quite as good as the ZXR's which is phenomenal sounding when modified.


>driver is this year

Congratulations Creative, you decieved another(?) customer.


----------



## velocityx

yea the date on the driver is this year but in all honesty its the driver from july 2013 with a changed date and same release notes.


----------



## TitanX

just installed the sound blaster Z on my computer running Vmoda LP headphones/boom mic and klipsch promedia 2.1 desktop speakers. The sound def is much more clear. Bass hits harder, Vocals sound amazing. Thought i wouldn't be able to tell the difference between onboard vs Z but i def can.


----------



## hittnswitches

Hey All,

I have replaced all 4 of my ZXR swappable opamps with 4 LME49720HA TO99 metal can opamps.

Brown Dog sells these adapters that (I think) allow for two 8 pin metal can opamps to run on a single dip8 socket: http://cimarrontechnology.com/single-to-dualop-ampadapter-dipversionpn021001-1.aspx

Can I run two LME49720HAs in each of the 4 sockets (8 in total?) My concern is these are tagged as dual opamps, and I've read if I want to run 2 amps in one socket, they should be mono.

Don't wanna ruin my ZXR....

Thanks.


----------



## unmeaty

Hello gentlemen (and ladies)

I have a question that I can't seem to get a good answer to from Creative, and this looks like a great place to try my luck.

I apologize if this has been answered in this thread already, I've looked through many of the pages but it's clocking in at 154 atm.

I have the Sound Blaster ZxR that I recently installed in my desktop running 2 full range speakers and a sub out to an amp hooked to several transducers.

I have a pair of JBL LSR2325P full range monitors hooked into the L/R RCA out and a Drayton Audio 100W amp running from the 3.5mm sub/center out via stereo to RCA adapter to power three small sub exciters.

In applications using 5,1 natively everything works great. Games like Tomb Raider, Battlefield 4, etc. In stereo applications there is no signal sent to the sub. Things like music, YouTube, games with stereo sound, only go through the full range speakers, no signal is sent to the sub. I've tried all the settings I can find in Windows and Creative's software. I have the settings as 5.1 with two full range speakers and a sub with the center and rear speakers disabled.

I'm using Windows 7 64 bit.

Now here's the relevant part: I'd like to use my headphones (Audio-Technica ATH-M40FS) along with the sub woofer to power the exciters, but if I can't even get them to work with the two full range speakers in stereo I can't see that happening. Ideally I'd be able to use headphones with the Oculus Rift in Elite: dangerous and still have the exciters fire from the sub amp. Is this even possible?

So here's what I'd like to know, if anyone has any insight:

1) How do I get my sub to fire with Windows stereo applications since it's not a traditional 2.1 setup?

and

2) How do I use my sub alone with my headphones for gaming and music (to fire the bass exciters while still using headphones)?

If you need any additional information I'd be happy to provide it, and thanks in advance for anyone who can help me out here.


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitanX*
> 
> just installed the sound blaster Z on my computer running Vmoda LP headphones/boom mic and klipsch promedia 2.1 desktop speakers. The sound def is much more clear. Bass hits harder, Vocals sound amazing. Thought i wouldn't be able to tell the difference between onboard vs Z but i def can.


Same card and speakers I have. The Klipsch really shine with the Sound Blaster Z


----------



## hittnswitches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hittnswitches*
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> I have replaced all 4 of my ZXR swappable opamps with 4 LME49720HA TO99 metal can opamps.
> 
> Brown Dog sells these adapters that (I think) allow for two 8 pin metal can opamps to run on a single dip8 socket: http://cimarrontechnology.com/single-to-dualop-ampadapter-dipversionpn021001-1.aspx
> 
> Can I run two LME49720HAs in each of the 4 sockets (8 in total?) My concern is these are tagged as dual opamps, and I've read if I want to run 2 amps in one socket, they should be mono.
> 
> Don't wanna ruin my ZXR....
> 
> Thanks.


Figured this out...4 LME49710HAs and a couple single to dual adapters from BD on the way


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hittnswitches*
> 
> Figured this out...4 LME49710HAs and a couple single to dual adapters from BD on the way


If you want to put the EMI shield back on or if you have a GPU directly below the sound card you don't have a lot of height there to fit some adapters. I tried about 4 different setups before landing on the current setup.


----------



## VeerK

FWIW, the manual says to keep the card in 35-45C and I have measured the PCB of my 780 to be 50-60C if under full load. Bottom of 780 measures 38C, so I placed mine under. Just a little info


----------



## Robertdt

How are you guys setting your speaker distance settings? I am about 3 feet from my speakers and I have them at 3' 3" right now.


----------



## hittnswitches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> If you want to put the EMI shield back on or if you have a GPU directly below the sound card you don't have a lot of height there to fit some adapters. I tried about 4 different setups before landing on the current setup.


I do have a GPU right next to the "flat" side of my ZXR but I have straight clearance where my adapters will go. I just don't know how these to99 to dip8 adapters work - I hope no soldering is involved..............

Also, I don't use the EMI right now as the to99s on their current dip8 adapters (pins bent into standard dip8 adapter) are too high even with the pins cut short.

Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> FWIW, the manual says to keep the card in 35-45C and I have measured the PCB of my 780 to be 50-60C if under full load. Bottom of 780 measures 38C, so I placed mine under. Just a little info


Oops... And I have a third reference on the bottom now so that second card is like a fireball. I use the soundblaster to help cool it.


----------



## untore

just got my soundblaster z have a few questions:
- is there a way to enable dolby/dts with headphones?
- What precisely is scout mode? I have noticed it actually disables both equalizer and all sbx pro studio settings...so *** it does? (I am asking technically, I know practically it enhances distant sounds) Since it disables sbx pro, does it mean it disables virtual surround?
- About crystalvoice, which is just a name for all the common mic settings, the focus option works only with the mic the soundboard comes with? The ambient mic? Because I don't have it, i have the version without cover.
- Also what's the point of having a FX neutral preset (the mic FX presets) if you can just disable FX?
- Dialog plus? Increase just midtones?
- Crystallizer ofc the hightones...
- Surround level ***? What does it mean "the level of immersion?" is that a soft slider for like switches between 4/5.1/7.1? At least that seems from the image.

The noise reduction is as bad as the onboard realtek supremefx3 which makes your voice wobbly


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Just got a Z and so far I am very unimpressed with it. My old Rev 1 Forte absolutely blows this thing out of the water. I use ATH-AD700 headphones and the CMSS-3D sounded far better. The forte produced a very natural full sound while this Z sounds hollow. That is the best way I can describe it. I am going to play around with it tonight but I might be going back to microcenter tomorrow to return it. If I do im not sure what i will replace it with yet.


----------



## Mojokiller76

Im finally using Crystalizer 75 and Surround 63 Smart volume Loud and with this settings the voices no longer sound nasal and way more natural than before ... even i can hear some trebbles so sweet if the source have good qulity of course. Even when i close my metallic nob in my room remembers me to the sound of the card roduces with some trebble sounds.
And if you have a standard 5.1 Surround sound i advice select Full range Speakers only for the Front Left and Right dont Select Rear or maybe you will end up losing your bass sounds in games and other circumstances.
I never use the Equalizer i dont like it.
Mixer use: Front Speakers(LCR) volume 17 / Rear (RL RR) speakers 20 / Bass 5
Then gradually increment the general volume in windows so the balance you have created can be maintained ...
Personally i increase in my 8 inch sub volume up to more or less 90 of the power (or up as much possible until avoid distorsion - limit of the sub) and then increase one by one the volume of the Bass in windows cuz windows Bass Volume adds a heck lot ofdistorsion/unwanted vibrations for the bass.
Keeping mine upto 11 in windows as a limit and 58 over 60 in my Sub makes a great bass experience without unwanted distorsions.
I hope this helps ppl with 5.1 PC Speakers


----------



## NCSUZoSo

How would Smart Volume set to Loud have any advantage? All it does is hold max volume at all times.

Here is my signal path:

ASRock Z77 Extreme6 + Corsair HX750 (into CyberPower CP1200AVR) + Creative ZXR (2x AD8597, 4x ADA4627-1BRZ) w/ Direct Coupled IV (Mylars Capacitors) -> Yamaha RX-V863 -> Polk Audio 45B and 30s + Definitive Tech C/L/R 2002

(yes the mobo and PSU can have an effect on sound quality, they are involved directly in the signal path and technically so is the wall outlet so I included the UPS the PSU is going into)

That is about $1000 in equipment (just the opamps were $120 for all 4 I have), now if you have better equipment I would like to hear exactly what you think is changing with Smart Volume on Loud (and include your signal chain). If you are still going forward by this point, I want to know an example of a song/movie/etc. that you can hear the change in and then I'll try to reproduce it using my equipment. If you are going to use music I hope you have at the very worst, CD quality.

Quote:


> And if you have a standard 5.1 Surround sound i advice select Full range Speakers only for the Front Left and Right dont Select Rear or maybe you will end up losing your bass sounds in games and other circumstances.


That is a bug with Windows, not the sound card. Your onboard will do the same thing if you set all speakers to full range, it has been a known glitch for years now.

Mine is set like this: Full Range: Left and Right (only) and Bass Management: Bass Redirection on and set to 120Hz. You will get a weird bass echoing effect if you have speakers set to full and try to also turn on sub gain.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> Just got a Z and so far I am very unimpressed with it. My old Rev 1 Forte absolutely blows this thing out of the water. I use ATH-AD700 headphones and the CMSS-3D sounded far better. The forte produced a very natural full sound while this Z sounds hollow. That is the best way I can describe it. I am going to play around with it tonight but I might be going back to microcenter tomorrow to return it. If I do im not sure what i will replace it with yet.


And if you do, ill totally trade you my Z for your forte! ;D


----------



## Mojokiller76

Hi NCSUZoSo :
Well i have a PC Speakers also an old mobo 775 Asus g41-LXM3 Q6600 ...
Sound Blaster Z with the Nichicon Caps .... retail no oem
Everything is through analog cables ...
My equipment is not the very best but better than any Logitech X-Series or some Z series but not Z5500 ...
The treble and voices with this PC Speakers specially intruments like trompets (air driven instruments) sounds very realistic.
At the moment im using FLAC wiht Ana del Rey - Videogames song theme and *without* Smart Volume the treble suffers a lot ...
and only with Smart Volume Loud the Trebles are crearly present --- specially with the battery ...the Ts Tsss Tsss from the plates(i dont know how is called this instrument in english) can be heard very clearely and without Smart Volume in Loud, i dont hear it as clear and pure like when its enable.
My speakers are analog no digital thats why i pick up the Z and not the ZxR.

Heres a picture of my speakers set yeah the brand is unknown but they use different manufacturers under the same name and then sell it. For the money 175 dollars they are the best even better that all inbox system i have heard like Sony LG Samsung and others ... the only ones that can unmatch this set are Receivers + Speakers like Denon Yamaha and such but believe me they stand with pride for the money you pay, its unbelievable.

http://djsystemselectronic.com/djon/index.php?id_product=103&controller=product

Volume at the time of testing was
LRC 48 Sub 28 (With Music i can only hear the sub at redirecting it and it was set at 63Hz) ...
No Subwoofer Gain

Equipment Volume
Sub Volume 58/60 (96.6%) - Speakers 45 / 60 (75%)


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Do you have something else for content I can compare to? Do you have your stuff setup to play Blu-Rays (or .iso







)? Any of the Blu-Rays known to have insane audio quality, I probably have it.

DVD's will also work, as they have an overall higher resolution than your avg FLAC.

If you are only using music give me the time stamp when that happens and try to pick something else


----------



## Mojokiller76

NCSUZoSo I just PM'd you ... sorry the version of this album was a special version ...
Lana Del Rey - Video Games (Omid 16B Remix)

Consider also that because you have the ZxR your trebles might sound the same with smart volume cuz you might dont need it due to higher specs from your soundcard ..i hope you hear the difference though...


----------



## squallkae4

Can a Sound Blaster Z drive an AKG K612 PRO with 120 Ohms and 101 dB SPL/V sensitivy? I did an thread on this, but maybe someone here knows more and can help me. I don't want to use any external amp. Currently I'm using Teufel Aureol Real headphones which have 80 Ohms and 102 +- 4 dB @ 1 kHz sensivity and they're extremely loud for me. But I don't know for the AKG.


----------



## rnbdillon

Just as an update guys, for my creative audiophile aurvana live 2 headset issues with the cord thats packaged, the Sennheiser HD598 cable replacement works perfectly with the sound blaster z card. Amazing sound. And jesus it is loud, my volume set is now 15% with the computer volume at 30%! Amazing product. Time to tweak the equalizer


----------



## BradleyW

Can the SB Z really power 600 ohms headphones the same as an external Amp?


----------



## squallkae4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can the SB Z really power 600 ohms headphones the same as an external Amp?


I'm wondering this myself. See my thread about this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1506890/akg-k612-pro-with-soundblaster-z

When I look at the specs, it looks like it uses the MAX97220A headphone amplifier. I don't know how good it performs.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can the SB Z really power 600 ohms headphones the same as an external Amp?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squallkae4*
> 
> I'm wondering this myself. See my thread about this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1506890/akg-k612-pro-with-soundblaster-z
> 
> When I look at the specs, it looks like it uses the MAX97220A headphone amplifier. I don't know how good it performs.


Yes it can.
BUT depending on the headphone, it will struggle. Most 600ohm headphones needs high voltage, of which the Maxim 97220A does not provide.

Example; plugging a HD800 into a SBZ, you will get sufficient volume, but you won't get proper dynamics and will even hurt the headphone's charateristic as a whole.


----------



## squallkae4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Example; plugging a HD800 into a SBZ, you will get sufficient volume, but you won't get proper dynamics and will even hurt the headphone's charateristic as a whole.


What about an HD598? It seems to have "dynamic" Ohms, not static 50 Ohms.


----------



## Axaion

IIRC that 598s go up to a max of around 150ohms, it ..should be fine


----------



## superV

hi guys.
my roccat kave 5.1 died/got killed and i'm looking for new headset for gaming.
i have sound blaster z,so since my kave was true 5.1,i'm looking for a 7.1 real(no software surround) not sure yet,my some virtual is good,tell me.
and i like to listen music,most of the hip hop,and some basss will be good








what can you recommend?
i googled a bit and saw Razer Tiamat.
budget around 250€,and u sed that some headsets sounB z cant power them enough...
thanks and sorry if i post in the wrong thread









zzz no wireless


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Yes it can.
> BUT depending on the headphone, it will struggle. Most 600ohm headphones needs high voltage, of which the Maxim 97220A does not provide.
> 
> Example; plugging a HD800 into a SBZ, you will get sufficient volume, but you won't get proper dynamics and will even hurt the headphone's charateristic as a whole.


Thank you for the information. +1


----------



## Robertdt

What are you guys choosing for "Speaker Distance" settings in the control panel? Any idea what it actually does to the sound to adjust for distance? Rep for answers.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> It's intended that way to help simulate surround with SBX. Not an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> id call it one hell of an issue when it messes with channels thats supposed to be stereo (Binaural shows this so easily its creative level derp)
Click to expand...

You have a problem with the fact it wants to process
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> What are you guys choosing for "Speaker Distance" settings in the control panel? Any idea what it actually does to the sound to adjust for distance? Rep for answers.


Volume and latency adjustments to compensate for the varying distances I would assume.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squallkae4*
> 
> What about an HD598? It seems to have "dynamic" Ohms, not static 50 Ohms.


All headphones fluctuates in their impedance, they cannot stay at its rated impedance throughout the entire frequency wave (scientifically impossible). I do have a HD558 plugged into the Omni, which uses the same headphone amp as the SBZ/Zx. Sounds fine to me, despite the huge impedance mismatch.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> What are you guys choosing for "Speaker Distance" settings in the control panel? Any idea what it actually does to the sound to adjust for distance? Rep for answers.


Never installed it and I don't recommend anyone to install it either. You're effectively EQing just by increasing/minimising the virtual distance from you and the speaker.


----------



## Robertdt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> All headphones fluctuates in their impedance, they cannot stay at its rated impedance throughout the entire frequency wave (scientifically impossible). I do have a HD558 plugged into the Omni, which uses the same headphone amp as the SBZ/Zx. Sounds fine to me, despite the huge impedance mismatch.
> Never installed it and I don't recommend anyone to install it either. You're effectively EQing just by increasing/minimising the virtual distance from you and the speaker.


Hmmm, any way to turn it off?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> Hmmm, any way to turn it off?


Yes. It's called don't install it.


----------



## Dry Bonez

How in the world do i use the ZxR while playing BF4 online? i understand it may not be the best but how can i atleast attempt to use the mic while playing BF4 online?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> How in the world do i use the ZxR while playing BF4 online? i understand it may not be the best but how can i atleast attempt to use the mic while playing BF4 online?


Define the question? Using the acm module? I have the acm and the Zx and use it in bf4 online, its terrible but useable.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> How in the world do i use the ZxR while playing BF4 online? i understand it may not be the best but how can i atleast attempt to use the mic while playing BF4 online?


Plug in mic and setup in BF4 push to talk or voice activated, done.


----------



## HothTron

I'm somewhat pondering "upgrading" from my X-FI Titanium to a sexier looking SB Z for it to look better in my upcoming build with its EMI shield. Not sure if its worth the $80 though and who knows what I could get outa my X-Fi Tit. All im using is my Logitech z5300 in 2.1 mode and my V-Moda headphones


----------



## Bruticis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> hi guys.
> my roccat kave 5.1 died/got killed and i'm looking for new headset for gaming.
> i have sound blaster z,so since my kave was true 5.1,i'm looking for a 7.1 real(no software surround) not sure yet,my some virtual is good,tell me.
> and i like to listen music,most of the hip hop,and some basss will be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what can you recommend?
> i googled a bit and saw Razer Tiamat.
> budget around 250€,and u sed that some headsets sounB z cant power them enough...
> thanks and sorry if i post in the wrong thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzz no wireless


I'd like to know this too, I'm looking for the exact same setup as you. I looked into the Razer but I can't stand their build quality. I read a LOT of forum posts about the Tiamat suffering the same build quality issues and breaking after a very short period.


----------



## untore

Does the emi shield help on mic input? or just audio output?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> I'd like to know this too, I'm looking for the exact same setup as you. I looked into the Razer but I can't stand their build quality. I read a LOT of forum posts about the Tiamat suffering the same build quality issues and breaking after a very short period.


don't do it bro,those are all fake things,and most razer their audio quality is not so good.
guys from headphones section opened my eyes with an amazing setup if u want something awesome.

all those fake 7.1 5.1 just forget about.
bought the fatal1ty's to get the mic cuz i didn't find other mic's and prices are crazy,so better to have a headset laying around for future ICE and just get the mic and do the mic mod with beyerdynamic









take a look here:


http://imgur.com/bKU4H

my setup:


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So I'm currently wondering if I should RMA my Sound Blaster Z.

I sometimes get instances inside of games where the sound from the left cup will switch with the right, so that sounds that are coming from the left will be played through the right cup, and vice versa. When this happens a sort of echo effect will also take place. I also have a problem in older source games (CSS, TF2, Gmod) where after playing awhile the sound just cuts off completely and I have to restart my PC, it fixes it for awhile but if I go back to playing the sound cuts off again within 15-30 minutes.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I have heard this happen sort of, my fronts would switch with the rears. Like you said a restart fixes it, but in my case reinstalling the driver or updating a driver (can't remember) fixed it for good.


----------



## x7007

Hi,

I have a terrible urgent question because I don't know if something wrong or the ZXR is not as strong as Phoebus.

I bought the Xonar Phoebus , used it , and with 50% windows volume and set >600 ohm with DT990 600 ohm it was VERY LOUD, and I mean LOUD enough.

I bought ZXR now, because of SBX and such. but at 50% connected straight to the back of the card, or to ACM is very low compared. for example in NFS Rivals I barely hear the music/engine/nitros. With the Phoebus it was very loud.

Is something wrong here? or maybe it's because creative is 5.1 in window sound settings, and it makes the volume a bit weaker compared to just stereo ?


----------



## untore

it is definitely a surround sound levels issue if you low levels only on particular sounds


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untore*
> 
> it is definitely a surround sound levels issue if you low levels only on particular sounds


The funny thing with Xonar Phoebus + Razer Surround Headphones the volume vs even EXTRA louder, lol. if you go over 50% you will become deaf.. I mean that loud/

But One thing that I don't hear is some Crackling sound that I used to hear with Phoebus, for example in Leage Of Legends on the Draft, the music had artifact to it. now it's not.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> I have heard this happen sort of, my fronts would switch with the rears. Like you said a restart fixes it, but in my case reinstalling the driver or updating a driver (can't remember) fixed it for good.


Reinstalled the drivers a few hours ago and so far everything seems to be in a much better working order. Thanks


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untore*
> 
> it is definitely a surround sound levels issue if you low levels only on particular sounds


Ok from what I've found from all the threads are : Creative ZXR - DT990 600 ohm

*Connect ACM to the card headphones Input > Headphone to the ACM ( I didn't feel any quality degradation )

Set in windows to 5.1 > Headphones Vol windows 67% ( Make sure Full-Range Speakers is always disabled at 5.1 and Stereo when using Headphones )

In Creative Control Panel - Headphones - for me 600 ohm and Always set high gain box checked

SBX - 67% , people say less than <67% makes some sound disappear, higher than >67% makes the precision/position hard to hear.
All other settings are disabled

Crystal Voice - I just enable everything and lowering the volume boost to 20% or 10%, keeping the microphone volume at >50%*

The most important part in gaming ! the question

Now what I wanted to ask is for example games that are 2.1 for some reason, NFS Rivals, because you don't have settings to change it and for some reason when using all the settings above. the nitros , engine and everything is just low/muffled and there is no positioning. That means in some games we'll need to use in windows speakers configuration to at Stereo ?


----------



## untore

try lowering the surround to 0 in sbx when playing nfs and see if it helps
also use crystal voice only if necessary I think it increases latency a little when enabled,
- FX you don't really need it unless you feel like jerking around
- smart volume, rarely useful most of the times it causes problems
- noise reduction, provides awful underwater like frequency cutting
- echo cancel, you are using headphones so you dont need it
- focus, only useful if you are using the beam mic provided with the card


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untore*
> 
> try lowering the surround to 0 in sbx when playing nfs and see if it helps
> also use crystal voice only if necessary I think it increases latency a little when enabled,
> - FX you don't really need it unless you feel like jerking around
> - smart volume, rarely useful most of the times it causes problems
> - noise reduction, provides awful underwater like frequency cutting
> - echo cancel, you are using headphones so you dont need it
> - focus, only useful if you are using the beam mic provided with the card


I will test the SBX at 0 - EDIT : It seems it helps. I just want someone else to check it, cause it's really hard to feel the different, the sound/music stops when you Alt+Tab and you need to drive and use nitros anyway to hear it.

USING THE TEST button in Creative Control Panel >

- *FX* yes I don't use, I forgot
- *Smart volume* is pretty good cause I feel I don't need to yell sometimes when the sound of games is too high and I usually talk at night so I don't want to scream or talk to quiet to repeat my self over and over cause they didn't hear, but I should test it yes, our voice is always margin in changes and software usually is good to control it so you won't intterupt the you are talking with or the people who are sleeping the next door.
- *noise reduction* , without that I'm hearing all the sound my fans are doing, terribly annoying for anyone who will chat with me
- *echo cancel* , yes it's only when using speakers.
-*focus* , I'm using the microphone with the card, the ACM

By the way, is there special settings to play with Splinter Cell Black List, because the sound engine seems to be on what your character is doing and not by camera doing, does SBX still needed ? So in Sniper Elite 3 , the sound just coming muffled , I don't know where the voices are coming from when the germen talk


----------



## djriful

Odd I didn't have problem with 2.1 sound games nor games that can go up to 5.1 on my headset. If the game has 5.1 support, leave it as it is the sound card will manage the surround sound mix down to a 2.0 channel headphones.

I am not using the ACM and if you need a good mic, I suggest an USB mic.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Odd I didn't have problem with 2.1 sound games nor games that can go up to 5.1 on my headset. If the game has 5.1 support, leave it as it is the sound card will manage the surround sound mix down to a 2.0 channel headphones.
> 
> I am not using the ACM and if you need a good mic, I suggest an USB mic.


It might depend on the headphones, if you dont have DT990 600 ohm you will experience other hearing or sound stage. for me it sound weird cause some sound effects + music just sound for me lower.


----------



## HothTron

Never though I'd even spend money on a soundcard again but my OCD was telling me I should get something "better" then my X-Fi titanium for my upgrade build before I head to PDX and amazingly enough, I guy was selling a pristine quality SB Z here on OC.

I sure do have to say it "Looks" a lot better then my X-Fi does, especially with my Asus ROG color theme. I'm already think of "modding" the LED's and swapping one out with a white one.

*AND THANK GOD ALMIGHTY*, swapping out to the Z has FINALLY gotten rid of the 2 year issue with my V-moda heaphones basically "shocking" me every several minutes with a discharge into the headphones itself somehow. Even connecting the headphones directly to the soundcard, I would still get this "popping/cracking" sound and a zapping feeling into my skull once in awhile.

*Before*



















*After*


----------



## x7007

One thing I see about the SBX is for driving simulation, in the pre-set profiles they recommend SBX surround 20% and Dialog Plus is at 35%, maybe this will fix the sound issue I had with NFS Rivals ?

Adventure and Action 55% for example Splinter Cell , Rayman, Skyrim , Hitman , Fallout , Diablo , Sniper Elite
First person shooter 20% Crysis ,
Real Time Strategy 32% SBX , Company of Heroes, Starcraft

Now First Person shooter is a hard call, cause there is Multi Player competition in BF3-BF4-TF2 which anything they say could improve the actual positioning. Scount maybe ? Smart Volume like fatality profile say ? I mean the competition is the hard area. In all profiles I disable EQ cause I don't have the nerves to try and set it correctly, eventually I could make things worse.

So is it good guess to follow their recommended SBX settings ? the profile of course changes the EQ , Crsytlizer , Smart Volume too. I don't see my-self need to use crystlizer with DT990 600 ohm, so the important settings for specific games should be good EQ and SBX %.


----------



## KattzPC

High all, sry if this was already covered, but search didn't reveal the answer for me. I've had the SB Zx 1500 for a bit now, and just a couple months ago, the Mic jack stopped working. As well the front mic also will not work, nor will it function as a Line in device. but it still has great output sound, so currently i have the headset plug'd into the card and the mic plugged into the on-board mic. I would love to have the SB mic working again. I've tried every setting I could think of, even disabling the on-board as well. Also tried multiple microphones to no avail. As well I even tried changing the PCI slot it was seeded into. Only thing I can think of is to try updating the firmware, but I can't even find a link for that. Anyone else have this trouble or able to assist? Thx in advance.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey all,
I have volume adjustment on my headset. Should I keep it full volume and decrease windows volume? Which is best for sound quality?
Thank you.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey all,
> I have volume adjustment on my headset. Should I keep it full volume and decrease windows volume? Which is best for sound quality?
> Thank you.


I didn't notice any sound quality increase when I had my siberia V2 volume rocker low while windows was set higher and vice versa.


----------



## x7007

I think the ACM made my hears bleed, made the treble and bass muddy like people said. when Acm was 100% and windows vol was 50%, I never had that with Xonar Phoebus...

I connected it directly to the card now with window vol 50% , it seems ok.

Playing Need for Speed Rivals was impossible, my hears was just starting to bleed and hurt.

and btw, did anyone see this ? see the bold one

SBX Pro Studio Surround provides immersion control of sounds not just around you, *but also
above and below* for a full 3D audio experience. Hear the natural sense of audio depth, spaciousness
and stunning 3D surround effects from your audio content. Enjoy an unbelievably true-to-life audio
experience, whether it's over stereo speakers or headphones


----------



## hittnswitches

Hey all, got an opamp question.

Ordered this single to dual opamp adapter from Brown Dog to put in the swappable opamp sockets:

http://cimarrontechnology.com/single-to-dualop-ampadapter-dipversionpn021001-1.aspx

Problem is this thing has to over the height if the capacitors due to its length, and plugging it into the socket, even using a dip8 adapter, still doesn't make it high enough to clear the capacitors.

Any idea how I can get this thing high enough? the guru3d guys did it (4th pic):
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/soundblaster_zxr_review,11.html

Thanks for any help...


----------



## mikeaj

Stack multiple DIP-8 socket adapters below the single-to-dual adapter to get enough height. Like these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/50x-8pin-DIP-IC-Socket-Adaptor-Solder-Type-Socket-2-54mm-Pitch-Dual-Wipe-Contact-/281344981852

Note that increasing trace length this much probably gives you worse performance anyway, especially if you replace with some really fast part that's sensitive to parasitics. Also, which part are you getting that isn't even available in dual package? If there's a dual package option I don't think there's much justification to go for two singles like that, as it's not like crosstalk from being in the same package is anything significant at multiple levels, and you kind of want L and R channels to be well matched in different aspects anyway.

fwiw, the 49710s and 2114s are fairly nice parts to begin with.


----------



## hittnswitches

Thanks for the reply mikeaj

I actually have 4 of the dual packages (LME49720HA) installed. I hear 2 singles sound better that one dual and wanted to try that out.


----------



## BradleyW

Which offers best quality? ALC 1150 or SBZ?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Which offers best quality? ALC 1150 or SBZ?


ALC1150 = more towards neutral tone, brighter on treble.
SBZ (CS4398) = warmer, bassier tone.

Difference in reality isn't actually that signficant. You get an SBZ for the software and headphone out (not tha the headphone amp is very good either), the DAC is secondary. Not even an upgrade IMO, more of a different taste.


----------



## HothTron

Made my red SBZ a but more, "custom" the other night


----------



## Barefooter

Nice mod there. Looks great!


----------



## Yahar

One question: Should I set normal gain mode (32/300 ohm) or high gain mode (600 ohm) in Creative ZxR control panel to use with my HD800? That's in Headphone mode testing SBX surround.

Remember people saying RCA out -> ext.amp -> Headphones (2 speakers mode) doesn't work properly with SBX surround.

Thank you very much!


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> One question: Should I set normal gain mode (32/300 ohm) or high gain mode (600 ohm) in Creative ZxR control panel to use with my HD800? That's in Headphone mode testing SBX surround.


Use high-gain mode.

On a side note, you should really use an external amp with your HD800, the difference will be quite significant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Remember people saying RCA out -> ext.amp -> Headphones (2 speakers mode) doesn't work properly with SBX surround.


If you set it to headphones, it should work. That's the correct way of doing this.


----------



## Yahar

Thanks Zalbard, I have O2 desktop amp. It's just that the "headphone" mode won't work in SBZ control panel, when using ZxR -> RCA out -> o2 amp -> hd800, and using "Stereo" messes up the SBX surround.


----------



## mikeaj

Does SBZ Surround work out of the headphone jack in headphone mode? So sound card headphone jack -> headphone amp -> headphones. If that works, you may as well do that.

That would be "double amping" but with low-noise parts and an amp stage in the middle that is getting minimally stressed driving some 10 kohm input of another headphone amp, so the impact on the sound should be negligible, as in most likely inaudible.


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Does SBZ Surround work out of the headphone jack in headphone mode? So sound card headphone jack -> headphone amp -> headphones. If that works, you may as well do that.
> 
> That would be "double amping" but with low-noise parts and an amp stage in the middle that is getting minimally stressed driving some 10 kohm input of another headphone amp, so the impact on the sound should be negligible, as in most likely inaudible.


I have http://www.headnhifi.com/amplifiers/desktop-headphone-amplifiers/O2-desktop-amplifier,

looking at the slots, could that even be done? I don't have any cables to do that yet, wonder if such a cable exists?

The ZxR side 6.3/3.5mm -> o2 (3.5mm) input slot OR ZxR 6.3/3.5mm headphone jack -> o2 backside left/right RCA slots?


----------



## plottingCreeper

Hi,
I've been looking to purchase this motherboard http://www.gigabyte.com.au/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5126 but I have a few questions about the onboard audio. And yes, I know that I should just buy a sound card, but with the build I'm planning, there isn't going to be any space for one.
Most of the mobos that I've owned in the past have used Realtek audio, so having gotten familiar with it, it's what I like, but this board has "Creative® Sound Core 3D chip" and "Support for Sound Blaster Recon3Di" listed for audio. The one board I owned with Creative audio, I absolutely hated the software, but that was an old board, with XP era sound.

My main concern is about distortion level on the line in, so how much the audio is distorted from the time it goes in, to when it comes out of my speakers.

Secondly, is it possible to reassign the audio jacks, so having 3 line in, 1 headphones, 1 speakers.

Lastly, I read a lot about Creative using something to make voice sound clearer. How well does this work? (I have my Teamspeak server set to the highest quality, just so I can understand what people are saying. If this works well, it would lets me reclaim some of my bandwidth







)


----------



## cr0wnest

Just came home to realise that i have NO audio whatsoever coming out of my SBZ, from both speakers and my headphones. Tried reinstalling drivers, even with PAX and official drivers, still nothing. Windows detects my sound card just fine and you can tell from windows sound control panel that audio is indeed playing but there is no output from the sound card. Did my SBZ just commit suicide? I'm back on my onboard audio now and everything is working fine.

EDIT: nevermind its working again.. Just reinstalled the drivers one more time and somehow this time it worked, and strangely enough this time it detected my microphone and also installed drivers for it. (It never did before) I wonder if the RealTek audio driver I installed prior had something to do with all this.


----------



## DuckieHo

Didn't see in OP..... is there a solution for the problem where the Z is sporadically not detecting during boot?

I tried UEFI off and Fast Boot off.... still doesn't always work.


----------



## brontosaurus

I recently purchased the ZXR version, and had initial trouble installing on a 990FXA UD3 Rev 4 Gigabyte motherboard. It wouldnt detect, it would crash, and it would sound like garbage.

I finally got it working but now the DBPro daughter board is not detecting. Is there anyone here having issues like this?


----------



## Yahar

Another question. I have Creative ZxR, but my foobar2k and mumble can't find/choose Creative ASIO driver. Latest drivers. Standard installation. Windows 8.1. Any Ideas?


----------



## djriful

For newer board, might have to set down the PCI-E to x1 as legacy mode to whichever slot you connected to.

For ASIO: http://www.asio4all.com/

I can't guarantee it will work.


----------



## djriful

Due to the new forums from hardwareheaven, PAX link has been updated.


----------



## BradleyW

Has anyone seen the Sound Blaster Z chip attached to the X99 Gaming G1 GIGABYTE board?


----------



## djriful

I don't have X99 but X79. :/


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I don't have X99 but X79. :/


How did you get 4.9GHz on your chip? That's an excellent OC.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I don't have X99 but X79. :/
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get 4.9GHz on your chip? That's an excellent OC.
Click to expand...

lol,

I've been rebuilding and revamp my system last week, re-solder some power cables and wires. Fix the waterloop for better cooling and airflow. Then update BIOS (not beta), push my system for bench once again. Voltage is high at 4.9ghz by upping the bus 104.xxMhz, only use it for bench but that's my record. 5.0ghz is hard.

Last night, I finally push my 16GB Samsung 30nm wonder ram from 1600Mhz 1.3v to 2400Mhz 1.65v at 10-12-11-31-1T. I still need to test it more when I get back home.

TITAN is up at 1250Mhz with LLC hack.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> lol,
> 
> I've been rebuilding and revamp my system last week, re-solder some power cables and wires. Fix the waterloop for better cooling and airflow. Then update BIOS (not beta), push my system for bench once again. Voltage is high at 4.9ghz by upping the bus 104.xxMhz, only use it for bench but that's my record. 5.0ghz is hard.
> 
> Last night, I finally push my 16GB Samsung 30nm wonder ram from 1600Mhz 1.3v to 2400Mhz 1.65v at 10-12-11-31-1T. I still need to test it more when I get back home.
> 
> TITAN is up at 1250Mhz with LLC hack.


Very good overclocking!
Is it safe to up the bus for 24/7 use as long as the RAM is not clocked too high? I've heard horror stories of physical damage!


----------



## djriful

Typical daily I run at 4.6-4.7Ghz below 1.4v to prevent degradation. RAM alone is fine.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brontosaurus*
> 
> I recently purchased the ZXR version, and had initial trouble installing on a 990FXA UD3 Rev 4 Gigabyte motherboard. It wouldnt detect, it would crash, and it would sound like garbage.
> 
> I finally got it working but now the DBPro daughter board is not detecting. Is there anyone here having issues like this?


I'd try unplugging and then reinstalling the ribbon cable that connect the two cards together first.

If that does not work, then completely remove the drivers and reinstall them.


----------



## brontosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I'd try unplugging and then reinstalling the ribbon cable that connect the two cards together first.
> 
> If that does not work, then completely remove the drivers and reinstall them.


I have tried reseating the card a few times, and reattaching the ribbon cable. But it doesn't help.
I have heard the newest driver is screwy. Can you attest to that as well? And what driver is considered the most stable by the community?


----------



## Barefooter

I'm using the most recent drivers from last December. Creative does not update drivers very often.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> I'm using the most recent drivers from last December. Creative does not update drivers very often.


Nope but drivers are working fine for me.


----------



## VeerK

http://www.soundblaster.com/x7/#home

Looks interesting, like they put the ZxR into the ACM and went the USB DAC route.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> http://www.soundblaster.com/x7/#home
> 
> Looks interesting, like they put the ZxR into the ACM and went the USB DAC route.


Like a "All in one" system for audio ... and to hang my headphones. Price around $400..


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> http://www.soundblaster.com/x7/#home
> 
> Looks interesting, like they put the ZxR into the ACM and went the USB DAC route.


Basically a miniature AVR/stereo-amplifier without HDMI connections. And with a decent headphone output.
Seems like a pretty good product for ppl who don't have room for a full sized receiver.


----------



## alperc

hi,

i'm searchin in the internet, i cant find single evidence even, about ZXR asio recording capability. please help me about that. im planing to buy ZXR but if worse than audigy 2 zs platinum, its bull.

I'm audigy 2 zs owner for 10 years. i plug my guitar directly platinium "Line in 2" opening my DAW, setting asio to 2ms and playing guitar with guitar rig without any problem.

some of peoples says bad asio support about creative ZXR (sometimes creative workers says that too)



__ https://www.facebook.com/CreativeStore/posts/269882999809057



I want to see this,



there is a guitar player and ZXR user same time ? please make a short video about that. is it support recording without any crack or pops and with live monitoring ofcourse. 1ms or 2ms ? 48000hz, or 96000hz

EDIT: some peoples says ZXR asio supports for only playback, not input. but asio means "audio stream input output" ? thats ironic.


----------



## kiwikowo

Edit - please delete. Thanks


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alperc*
> 
> hi,
> 
> i'm searchin in the internet, i cant find single evidence even, about ZXR asio recording capability. please help me about that. im planing to buy ZXR but if worse than audigy 2 zs platinum, its bull.
> 
> I'm audigy 2 zs owner for 10 years. i plug my guitar directly platinium "Line in 2" opening my DAW, setting asio to 2ms and playing guitar with guitar rig without any problem.
> 
> some of peoples says bad asio support about creative ZXR (sometimes creative workers says that too)
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/CreativeStore/posts/269882999809057
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see this,
> 
> 
> 
> there is a guitar player and ZXR user same time ? please make a short video about that. is it support recording without any crack or pops and with live monitoring ofcourse. 1ms or 2ms ? 48000hz, or 96000hz
> 
> EDIT: some peoples says ZXR asio supports for only playback, not input. but asio means "audio stream input output" ? thats ironic.


The ZxR's asio support is truly a complete joke. 40ms if you're lucky, or 30ms if you can endure minor pops and crackles. If you buy a ZxR you can expect any real time recording to be impossible.


----------



## alperc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> The ZxR's asio support is truly a complete joke. 40ms if you're lucky, or 30ms if you can endure minor pops and crackles. If you buy a ZxR you can expect any real time recording to be impossible.


thank you,

but in facebook link on my post some guy says "its great sound card with low latency asio" did u update drivers or something ? do u know about daws. maybe 64bit daw make a better results. because i'm using 64bit driver(kx) now with my audigy and i cant use asio with 32bit daws. but 64bit its super. i can reach 1ms with single track. anyway thank you again..


----------



## Chowchilla

Come across a strange issue with the Z that only started happening afew days ago.

When it boot up or restart my computer i get no sound. it appears to only happen when in stereo direct mode, it doesn't list a device in the audio device selection panel of the control panel. The only way to fix it is to go back to stereo then again to stereo direct or press the SBX Pro Studio button.

Such a small issue i dont know whats causing it. ive re installed the driver multiple times to no avail, anyone had anything similar to this?

Thanks.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alperc*
> 
> thank you,
> 
> but in facebook link on my post some guy says "its great sound card with low latency asio" did u update drivers or something ? do u know about daws. maybe 64bit daw make a better results. because i'm using 64bit driver(kx) now with my audigy and i cant use asio with 32bit daws. but 64bit its super. i can reach 1ms with single track. anyway thank you again..


I've tried recording through a couple of different programs, and I've tried outputting through a couple of programs as well. Both input and output suffer huge lag. Not sure about 64-bit, but I'm very sceptical that it would make a difference.


----------



## x7007

Did anyone test MSI I've told you guys about ? Message Signal Interrupt ?

Should fix all the ISR DPC Latency problems and the IRQ Sharing + should improve maybe all the problem with the UEFI.


----------



## alperc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> I've tried recording through a couple of different programs, and I've tried outputting through a couple of programs as well. Both input and output suffer huge lag. Not sure about 64-bit, but I'm very sceptical that it would make a difference.


i talked with a guy from facebook. he says "at first, the driver didnt support asio. But then they brought out a software upgrade and it now has in and out support. as low as 2ms"

*he says in and out* i recommend check your driver upgrade, and u can use reaper 64bit for free, or FL studio 11 64bit as a demo. If u succes please inform us. this is still confusing. ASIO support is important part of a soundcard but nobody knows the truth about this high end sound card. i searched youtube and google. everywhere full of f***ing unboxing videos. they know only unboxing and install the card to mainboard.

August 2003 creative release audigy 2 zs and that sound card working in 2ms (1ms with kx driver). 10 years later creative relase high end card again but asio support unknown.


----------



## wilflare

hey all I just bought the Philips Fidelio X1 + V-Mode BoomPro

I'm just trying to find a solution for my PC (and hopefully console)

firstly, should I get a
Sound Blaster Z, ZX or Omni? (was even considering the Recon3D)

can I plug my PS4 optical out to them and skip using an ASTRO Mixamp altogether?

EDIT:
okay I read more of the thread and did more research so...
(1) Sound Blaster Z does not decode DD5.1 or DTS on SPDIF IN
(2) My PS4 can only output Linear 2CH PCM to be used

what options do I have? don't really want to spend on the Mixamp
trying to find a solution that does not involve me plugging in and out the Headphones often when I switch platforms


----------



## Moskeneer

Hi guys, my Sound Blaster Zx has driven me close to insanity. When I first got it it seemed to work fine. But very soon thereafter I formatted my PC and reinstalled a fresh copy of Windows 7 64-bit. After getting everything installed and all updates/drivers applied including motherboard chipset and latest sound blaster drivers, I noticed my sound would randomly swap channels, crackle and go out. Often when this happens, Front Left plays only through subwoofer, Front Right plays through Rear Left, Center plays through Rear Right, Rear Left plays through Front Right, and Rear Right plays through Center! It's all messed up and randomly cycles back and forth. This has now been happening for more than a month.

If I go to the Advanced configuration of the Sound Blaster speakers and change the sample rate to any other and apply, the sound fixes itself and I can then switch sample rate back. This happens on all sample rates and the fix only lasts an indefinite amount of time before reverting. The problem persists even when starting with no startup items or non-essential services running. I have tried the following:

- Test in two different PCI-E ports on motherboard (Asrock Extreme4 990FX) (PCI-E 2.0 x1 & x16)
- Test with brand new sound cables
- Test with multiple versions of Sound Blaster drivers, clean install each (SBZ_CD_L13_1_00_24 & SBZ_CD_L13_1_00_16)
- Test with all startup items and non-essential services disabled
- Test with old and new BIOS firmware and onboard audio enabled and disabled and onboard soundcard drivers installed and uninstalled

Nothing solves this problem. My onboard audio works just fine, and I previously had an XtremeMusic that also was fine. Only this card is giving me such grief. Is there anything I may still try to correct it? Creative Support has thus far not been helpful only telling me to download the latest drivers.

PC SPECS

Windows 7 64-bit with all updates installed
Asrock Extreme4 990FX Motherboard
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T 3.3GHz Processor
Sound Blaster Zx
Z906 5.1 Speaker System
16GB RAM
250GB SSD HD
Logitech G700s Mouse + G15 Keyboard


----------



## apav

Hello I have an odd question.







I'm using a Sound Blaster ZXR with my PC. I mainly game on my computer, but some times I like to play games with my controller in bed, so I have an HDMI cable running from my GTX 780 to my HDTV across the room. The audio from my sound card isn't passing through my GPU to the HDMI cable to my HDTV because I'm not getting any sound, so I'm wondering if there is a way to do this? I do not have the Nvidia HD audio driver installed and onboard audio is disabled in my BIOS (to make sure I don't have any issues with other audio drivers), which is most likely why there is no sound. What if I ran a S/PDIF cable from the back of my soundcard to my TV? I don't have one so I can't test it out yet, but I'd like to know if this is possible before I go out and buy one.

Thanks


----------



## djriful

Soundcard are not meant to pass audio to GPU. You have to connect directly at the card itself. That is not how it works.


----------



## apav

So plug in an optical cable to my ZXR daughter board's TOSLINK optical out port and my TV's optical in port, and it should work without any extra setup? Or would I have to configure it in my TV's menu to use the optical for my HDMI input? Sorry, this is the first time I've ever used optical for something.


----------



## x7007

Drivers for sound cards never update ? Windows 7 x64

I have weird problem with ZXR which makes my headphones go BZZZ so loud that you can't stop it from windows volume control, there is no effect even when windows sound 0% it just the same volume.

When I tried to start skype call I start to have weird noise and the voice + my microphone sound weird. if I try to play something it goes muddy with electric noise, if I switch to speakers I don't have the noise.

Only changing Default Format from the windows Speaker window might fix it randomly like it goes.

it never happen with the Xonar Phoebus, it' is so annoying, I could go deaf with that volume and my headphone can die from the very very non stop high BZZ , even my dog went insane while he sat on me and it started, he went crazy like hell.

It happens randomly, it is so hard to follow up. but 99% of the times it happens when I start skype calls, sometimes it doesn't but the chances start when skype is with voice call.

Last time I had the Bzz I noticed nothing from creative panel worked, even when SBX was enabled there was no effect, so are all the other effects , crystalizer , Bass, after windows restart they are working as intended.

Anyone have any idea how to fix this problem ? it doesn't matter if I use 24bit 48000 or 24bit 96000


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> So plug in an optical cable to my ZXR daughter board's TOSLINK optical out port and my TV's optical in port, and it should work without any extra setup? Or would I have to configure it in my TV's menu to use the optical for my HDMI input? Sorry, this is the first time I've ever used optical for something.


If your trying to get surround channels through the optical you'll need to enable either dolby or dts in the sound blaster control panel.

The tv menu should have either the optical input marked for a specific input or can be configured in the tv menu.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> If your trying to get surround channels through the optical you'll need to enable either dolby or dts in the sound blaster control panel.
> 
> The tv menu should have either the optical input marked for a specific input or can be configured in the tv menu.


That's the main reason I'm trying to connect it through the sound card. I really have limited knowledge when it comes to audio, but I just wanted to confirm this. There will be no difference in audio fidelity if I install Nvidia HD audio and send the audio over with HDMI, or if I use an optical cable plugged into my sound card right? Because either way the TV will be doing the audio processing right? So the only benefit I'm getting from the sound card is the digital effects in the SB control panel?


----------



## x7007

If there are Blueray movies with 7.1 Dolby TrueHD , and even the new mode now for Transformers Dolby Atmos, is it ok to use it or should I choose the 5.1 mode remixed ? for headphones with SBX

Did anyone get the Transformers IMAX 3D version ? If using the Dolby Atmos my headphones literally shaking on 35 sec but there are tons of static noise.

The problem is that I have even with 5.1 DTS, is that a problem with the movies sound ? I only begun to see this movie, I can't see how it could be issue with computer/software, I just saw Edge of tomorrow yesterday with no issue.

So for DT 990 600 ohm is it worth to enable 24 bit 96000 hz with Crystallizer ? it has high treble or bass already.

* no one here anymore ?

Edit : Does everyone disable the "Allow application to take exclusive control over of this device" ? and I understand that it's because some games use some WASAPI mode which passes the effects or enhancements of the device ,SBX and such.

Does everyone use the 24bit 96000 Hz + Crystallizer on what % is best ?

And what is the Signal Enhancement


----------



## x7007

Bumping for answer, need it urgent for playing games and movies, thanks


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wilflare*
> 
> hey all I just bought the Philips Fidelio X1 + V-Mode BoomPro
> 
> I'm just trying to find a solution for my PC (and hopefully console)
> 
> firstly, should I get a
> Sound Blaster Z, ZX or Omni? (was even considering the Recon3D)
> 
> can I plug my PS4 optical out to them and skip using an ASTRO Mixamp altogether?
> 
> EDIT:
> okay I read more of the thread and did more research so...
> (1) Sound Blaster Z does not decode DD5.1 or DTS on SPDIF IN
> (2) My PS4 can only output Linear 2CH PCM to be used
> 
> what options do I have? don't really want to spend on the Mixamp
> trying to find a solution that does not involve me plugging in and out the Headphones often when I switch platforms


I'll say this. Scrap the Mixamp. I've just got my ZxR and it has no buzz whatever you want to call it. I'm going to try and see if I can get SBX to work on the incoming as I'm just sending the signal to my headphones plugged into the back. SBX>DH (Dolby Headphone on the mixamp). It's much cleaner, I'm glad I bought this card as I have AKG K712 Pros. The amp in it isn't the best if you have 600 Ohm headphones you might need to double amp... That's the onlything lacking on the card that I can find. I would imagine that the Z/Zx would have trouble keeping up with better headphones. My K712 Pros are rated at 62 Ohms but even on the high gain maxed out they don't come near to the levels of what my Fiio E17 does.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> If there are Blueray movies with 7.1 Dolby TrueHD , and even the new mode now for Transformers Dolby Atmos, is it ok to use it or should I choose the 5.1 mode remixed ? for headphones with SBX
> 
> Did anyone get the Transformers IMAX 3D version ? If using the Dolby Atmos my headphones literally shaking on 35 sec but there are tons of static noise.
> 
> The problem is that I have even with 5.1 DTS, is that a problem with the movies sound ? I only begun to see this movie, I can't see how it could be issue with computer/software, I just saw Edge of tomorrow yesterday with no issue.
> 
> So for DT 990 600 ohm is it worth to enable 24 bit 96000 hz with Crystallizer ? it has high treble or bass already.
> 
> * no one here anymore ?
> 
> Edit : Does everyone disable the "Allow application to take exclusive control over of this device" ? and I understand that it's because some games use some WASAPI mode which passes the effects or enhancements of the device ,SBX and such.
> 
> Does everyone use the 24bit 96000 Hz + Crystallizer on what % is best ?
> 
> And what is the Signal Enhancement


Er... I am not too clear about the 3D movies part you're saying, not many here has the same setup.

For the 24bit 96kHz, Crystallizer whatsoever, it's up to you to test. Not everyone has the same ears at yours. It is like finding a chair/shoes to fit you. You can push Crystallizer up high so everything sounds really... pitch high.


----------



## FeelKun

I play counter-strike GO and I just received creative z soundblaster. I'm using sennheiser 558's what settings do you recommend in the control panel?


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Er... I am not too clear about the 3D movies part you're saying, not many here has the same setup.
> 
> For the 24bit 96kHz, Crystallizer whatsoever, it's up to you to test. Not everyone has the same ears at yours. It is like finding a chair/shoes to fit you. You can push Crystallizer up high so everything sounds really... pitch high.


What about the last section, about exclusive mode and Signal Enhancement


----------



## djriful

leave them at default ?


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> leave them at default ?


Not really, do you know exactly how they work ? last time I tried every game I tried was smooth and sounded perfect, I had the problem I said but no one answered with really high pitch tone which can make you deaf, and there is no volume control.
It's was something to do with skype and the Default Format, doesn't matter what number I put 24bit 48000 or 24bit 96000 hz it will happen randomly. the only way to fix is restart. or trying to change the default rate couple of times, sometimes this won't work.

Try to suggest the option with a explantation follow up, cause I didn't have this problem with Xonar Phoebus , it's terribly weird. For now this options are disabled and I didn't have it.

It all begins when I start the skype voice conversion, I hear everything distorted and they hear me bad as well, the sound eventually steading and sometimes it doesn't or it comes around after starting a new conversation.

Do you know exactly what this options do and how they effect the problem I'm having ? saying you should keep them default just doesn't give information on the issue, a fix, or any debugging testing.

All I know it disable the WASAPI mode which makes sure the card always use hardware mode and everything from the creative driver, if you enabled it and use WASAPI in the movie player or foobar it passes the Creative driver and use a bitstream mode.


----------



## Peanuts4

Going to be installing my Z this weekend. How are the stock drivers? What are you guys running these or Pax? I've had some hit or miss Pax drivers previously so I figure I should ask before I pick one or the other.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Going to be installing my Z this weekend. How are the stock drivers? What are you guys running?


Drivers work fine for me, Zx, Ath-M50, Edifier r1600t speakers. Only issue is with the mic quality at times


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Going to be installing my Z this weekend. How are the stock drivers? What are you guys running these or Pax? I've had some hit or miss Pax drivers previously so I figure I should ask before I pick one or the other.


I've gone back to stock SB drivers for my new SB-Z vs my X-Fi tit with PAX and i've had no issues.


----------



## wilflare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reckless95*
> 
> I'll say this. Scrap the Mixamp. I've just got my ZxR and it has no buzz whatever you want to call it. I'm going to try and see if I can get SBX to work on the incoming as I'm just sending the signal to my headphones plugged into the back. SBX>DH (Dolby Headphone on the mixamp). It's much cleaner, I'm glad I bought this card as I have AKG K712 Pros. The amp in it isn't the best if you have 600 Ohm headphones you might need to double amp... That's the onlything lacking on the card that I can find. I would imagine that the Z/Zx would have trouble keeping up with better headphones. My K712 Pros are rated at 62 Ohms but even on the high gain maxed out they don't come near to the levels of what my Fiio E17 does.


wait. are you the same person from the Head-Fi forums?
any luck with getting the Optical IN to pass-through the DD5.1 signal?


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wilflare*
> 
> wait. are you the same person from the Head-Fi forums?
> any luck with getting the Optical IN to pass-through the DD5.1 signal?


Sorry for the late post. Been busy with moving







Yes I am. It works. You just have to make sure for my example that your PS4 is sending linear out and the card actually encodes the digital out with DDL (Dolby Digital Live). You can also run the optical in from the PS4 and make the optical in listen to your headphones to use SBX surround with your PS4. Takes a minute to change it around all the time but I'll probably make a guide for it all soon. Possibly this weekend if I have time.


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wilflare*
> 
> hey all I just bought the Philips Fidelio X1 + V-Mode BoomPro
> 
> I'm just trying to find a solution for my PC (and hopefully console)
> 
> firstly, should I get a
> Sound Blaster Z, ZX or Omni? (was even considering the Recon3D)
> 
> can I plug my PS4 optical out to them and skip using an ASTRO Mixamp altogether?
> 
> EDIT:
> okay I read more of the thread and did more research so...
> (1) Sound Blaster Z does not decode DD5.1 or DTS on SPDIF IN
> (2) My PS4 can only output Linear 2CH PCM to be used
> 
> what options do I have? don't really want to spend on the Mixamp
> trying to find a solution that does not involve me plugging in and out the Headphones often when I switch platforms


I can use my PS4 with my ZxR. I don't see why you wouldn't be able to with the others that have Optical in and use the SBX surround. For ZxR it encodes DDL out. Meaning you run linear again in then it will send DDL on the optical out.


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> So plug in an optical cable to my ZXR daughter board's TOSLINK optical out port and my TV's optical in port, and it should work without any extra setup? Or would I have to configure it in my TV's menu to use the optical for my HDMI input? Sorry, this is the first time I've ever used optical for something.


What are you trying to connect here? Speakers? Headphones?


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Drivers work fine for me, Zx, Ath-M50, Edifier r1600t speakers. Only issue is with the mic quality at times


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cipp*
> 
> I just bought the Sound Blaster Z (OEM) when it was on sale for 59.99. Since it has arrived I've had two issues..
> 
> *1.* When I started up Final Fantasy: A Realm Reborn my audio went really whacky. Everyone sounded absolutely terrible in Skype and they could barely hear me. All audio was very distorted. I decided to swap to speakers to see if it was my headphones and there was this very, very loud "screeching" sound coming from it. I swapped back to headphones and almost had a heart attack as the screeching started coming out of them as well haha. I had to restart to get my audio back to normal.. it hasn't happened since and I sincerely hope it doesn't again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* I installed the sound card and a day later I decided to swap out a hard drive. I powered the PC off, pulled the drive, and started back up and Windows (8) was seeing my SBZ card as a "Recon3d" card. The SBZ control panel kept complaining about unplugged input jacks and a disabled device.. but the device wasn't disabled and my speakers and headphones were plugged in. I played around with it for about an hour then decided to swap it into another PCI-E slot. This fixed the issue. What an irritating experience.. the slot it was in works perfectly fine. I'm not sure what was going on there =/
> 
> Other than those two issues the card has been great to my DT 770 Pro's


Hey, I'm having the same problem with my ZXR !

it keeps coming back usually when I start conversion in Skype .

Any fix ! ?? It's driving me crazy and gives me HEART ATTACKS when it happens. I'm trying to record it with What you hear so you can hear it from my speakers but it doesn't work !

Without restarting I tried to change the Default Format from 24bit 48000 Hz to others and everytime I change there is short Buzzz right after the Ok pop screen. Trying to hear music from PotPlayer the music was distorted, but after changing the default format couple of times it now play without distortion. I want to fix it without restart cause it's hard to replicate this problem, it's randomly happens. If I disable the Speakers from the Sound properties the buzzing metallic sound doesn't stop, if I enable it the "normal" sound continues, randomly it can be ok and randomly the buzzing metallic can return after switching to other song or other any new sound.

EDIT :
Stopping Windows Audio services + Creative Audio Service doesn't stop the noise, it just continues.

EDIT :
Playing a song with potplayer or anything sound with metallic distortion and like a pc-speaker quality, the
volume in the program effect the volume of the metallic noise with the volume of the song itself.

EDIT:
The windows volume bar doesn't change anything, even on 0% windows volume the buzz is loud as hell with 1% speakers volume Logitech 5500 Digital and on my Headphones DT990 if I hear it more than 10 sec I'll be deaf 100%

EDIT:
Uninstalling the Creative drivers while the buzzing continues fixes the problem... and clicking "Find New Devices", detecting the High Definition Audio Device, and the music is proper without any buzz even without restarting windows.

EDIT:
I can't find my self to accurate know what's behind or front of me, the left and right are OK, but the surround doesn't work as accurate.

Does anyone found that using the 1.00.16 driver is better than 1.00.24 ?

It seems that the ASIO is the only disadvantage but I don't know how to test it.

EDIT :
Changing settings in the Crystal Voice brought the noise back , not the same as before, just distorted sound, but not high pitch crazy sound that doesn't stop. Changing from Speakers to Headphones randomly fix the noise and bring it again...... what the hell is that problem, all the sound is just weird, treble , bass , sound worse than 8 bit sound.

EDIT:
The sound just goes crazy randomly even while doing the Window Speakers Test, clicking many many time, randomly the sound will be fine with 1 speaker rest not, all of them not, or 2 of them.

I UPLOADED A VIDEO FILE :

Shows what happens when I switch outputs

record20141002212042.zip 74k .zip file


*EDIT : (SEEMS IT FIXED)
I moved the sound card from PCIE_2 x16 or x8 if using 2 gpu's to PCIE_0 x1 and it seems it fixed.
The thing I remember it happened on the x1 too, but maybe I'm not sure, I had my Intel CT Lan card always on the x1. I kept the Exclusive modes Enabled 24bit 48000 Hz on the Speakers/Headphones and Recording Microphone/What you hear and Audio Signal Enhancements Enabled.
*

I didn't have this **** problem with Xonar Phoebus.


----------



## Swordchan

When using Surround in SBX pro studio, Shall i set for example CSGO to 5.1?
Or Headphones?
I have it set to headphones atm, because 5.1 sounds like crap.


----------



## VeerK

Anyone try the ZxR drivers with the Win10 preview?


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Anyone try the ZxR drivers with the Win10 preview?


I used the windows 8.1 X64 drivers and installed just fine and my zxr is working perfectly.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I used the windows 8.1 X64 drivers and installed just fine and my zxr is working perfectly.


Great, I wanted to try the preview but not waste my time if my ZxR stopped working. I love my baby







, thanks for confirming.


----------



## hedgepie

Hi guys,

How to make work the headsets mic when plugging it directly to Creative Zxr? I have a g4me zero headset and it has a 3.55mm jack, so I use the 3.5mm to 6.5mm jack converter which included on ZxR, but only the headphone will work and the mic won't. Does any of you have a working solution or make their mic work plugging directly to the ZxR soundcard?

Does the ACM really degrades the sound?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hedgepie*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> How to make work the headsets mic when plugging it directly to Creative Zxr? I have a g4me zero headset and it has a 3.55mm jack, so I use the 3.5mm to 6.5mm jack converter which included on ZxR, but only the headphone will work and the mic won't. Does any of you have a working solution or make their mic work plugging directly to the ZxR soundcard?
> 
> Does the ACM really degrades the sound?


You have to go into Windows sound setting and set the recording tab to use the default mic on your SoundBlaster.


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swordchan*
> 
> When using Surround in SBX pro studio, Shall i set for example CSGO to 5.1?
> Or Headphones?
> I have it set to headphones atm, because 5.1 sounds like crap.


Do you have your sound set to 5.1 through sound properties in windows? (Right clicking sounds then speakers ?) you should have it set to 5.1, then 5.1+ SBX Surround then surround in game. Headphones will just send the 2 channels i believe.


----------



## Swordchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reckless95*
> 
> Do you have your sound set to 5.1 through sound properties in windows? (Right clicking sounds then speakers ?) you should have it set to 5.1, then 5.1+ SBX Surround then surround in game. Headphones will just send the 2 channels i believe.


Yeah, 5.1 is selected in Windows.
Aiiight. Csgo sounds like crap if i select the 5.1 option i csgo. Guess its only like this in csgo


----------



## wilflare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reckless95*
> 
> Sorry for the late post. Been busy with moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am. It works. You just have to make sure for my example that your PS4 is sending linear out and the card actually encodes the digital out with DDL (Dolby Digital Live). You can also run the optical in from the PS4 and make the optical in listen to your headphones to use SBX surround with your PS4. Takes a minute to change it around all the time but I'll probably make a guide for it all soon. Possibly this weekend if I have time.


looking forward to your guide then
hmm but if I choose Linear out, I'll lose out on the DD5.1 from the PS4 no?


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wilflare*
> 
> looking forward to your guide then
> hmm but if I choose Linear out, I'll lose out on the DD5.1 from the PS4 no?


Well, if you want DD you'll have to use optical out on the sound card. It encodes it. I started a little of it. I'll probably get some time during the week to get it finished.


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swordchan*
> 
> Yeah, 5.1 is selected in Windows.
> Aiiight. Csgo sounds like crap if i select the 5.1 option i csgo. Guess its only like this in csgo


I would test it but I sold my GTX 770 for $300... Couldn't say no to a friend...


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Just got a Sound Blaster Z. I had recently picked up a pair of Sennheiser PC350 on sale at woot and when I first used my on board audio I originally thought they were a bad headset or something. Picked up this Sound Blaster Z and the fist song I played sounds amazing. No more low volume distorted sounding music where all the layers are blending in. Turns out this is quite a nice headset after all


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reckless95*
> 
> I would test it but I sold my GTX 770 for $300... Couldn't say no to a friend...


300 usd for a 770 now?

Youre a bad friend if you didnt tell him to just use a bit more and get a 970.


----------



## Mojokiller76

Maybe he lives outside USA were the prices are a completely different story.


----------



## Axaion

I sure hope so


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> 300 usd for a 770 now?
> 
> Youre a bad friend if you didnt tell him to just use a bit more and get a 970.


I gave him a 750 Corsair PSU, Astro A40s due to me buying AKG 712 Pros and the GTX 770. I lost money. I wouldn't of did that to a friend. Also its Canadian so thats $40 less already.


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Just got a Sound Blaster Z. I had recently picked up a pair of Sennheiser PC350 on sale at woot and when I first used my on board audio I originally thought they were a bad headset or something. Picked up this Sound Blaster Z and the fist song I played sounds amazing. No more low volume distorted sounding music where all the layers are blending in. Turns out this is quite a nice headset after all


Enjoy







Do you listen to music in stereo mode? (2.0)


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reckless95*
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you listen to music in stereo mode? (2.0)


Yeah.


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> I used the windows 8.1 X64 drivers and installed just fine and my zxr is working perfectly.


I was just going to ask if it was compatible with the technical preview, but I guess it is for most people. I am running the Technical Preview and I'm using the most recent drivers (there are no drivers for different operating systems, but it says it supports Windows 8), but my heaphones don't sound quite as good as it does on my Windows 7 installation. I'm using max volume in Windows and didn't touch the volume on the ACM (it's a little less than 50% max, which is my preferable volume of loud but not deafening). In the Technical Prview I have to turn the knob up to near max to get the same volume level. Ontop of that, I don't hear as much bass. It's definitely using the sound blaster drivers, I have onboard disabled in the BIOS.

Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> I was just going to ask if it was compatible with the technical preview, but I guess it is for most people. I am running the Technical Preview and I'm using the most recent drivers (there are no drivers for different operating systems, but it says it supports Windows 8), but my heaphones don't sound quite as good as it does on my Windows 7 installation. I'm using max volume in Windows and didn't touch the volume on the ACM (it's a little less than 50% max, which is my preferable volume of loud but not deafening). In the Technical Prview I have to turn the knob up to near max to get the same volume level. Ontop of that, I don't hear as much bass. It's definitely using the sound blaster drivers, I have onboard disabled in the BIOS.
> 
> Not sure what the problem is.


Try another PCI-E slot. Some people at head-fi had said this has worked.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> I was just going to ask if it was compatible with the technical preview, but I guess it is for most people. I am running the Technical Preview and I'm using the most recent drivers (there are no drivers for different operating systems, but it says it supports Windows 8), but my heaphones don't sound quite as good as it does on my Windows 7 installation. I'm using max volume in Windows and didn't touch the volume on the ACM (it's a little less than 50% max, which is my preferable volume of loud but not deafening). In the Technical Prview I have to turn the knob up to near max to get the same volume level. Ontop of that, I don't hear as much bass. It's definitely using the sound blaster drivers, I have onboard disabled in the BIOS.
> 
> Not sure what the problem is.


What is your source material and what program are you using to play it (both for each OS)? W7 has been around long enough to have multiple ways to bypass the audio stack in W7 and I have no idea how the new stacks are setup and if they are as bad. Short question is, on W7 are you using something like WASPI or similar and tell us your way of doing a simulated double blind audio test?


----------



## apav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reckless95*
> 
> Try another PCI-E slot. Some people at head-fi had said this has worked.


I dont think I really have any other options











My 780 is at the top blue slot and my ZXR is at the bottom black slot. If I moved my ZXR to the gray slot it would suffocate my 780, and if I moved my 780 to the gray slot and the ZXR to the blue slot that would put the 780 really close to the PSU (again, starving it of air). But I'll at least try it to see if this fixes it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> What is your source material and what program are you using to play it (both for each OS)? W7 has been around long enough to have multiple ways to bypass the audio stack in W7 and I have no idea how the new stacks are setup and if they are as bad. Short question is, on W7 are you using something like WASPI or similar and tell us your way of doing a simulated double blind audio test?


Really everything in general. I first noticed it on a youtube video in Chrome, but I tested both movies on VLC player and .flac and .mp3 files on both VLC player and Winamp, and they all sound not as loud, have less bass, and with Windows 10 even sound scratchier if I turn the volume up, where on Windows 7 that doesn't happen unless it's cranked to max. My volume settings haven't changed between Windows 7 and 10. All my settings in the Sound Blaster control panel are set to their defaults, and SBX Pro Studio is off. Onboard is disabled in BIOS, so my speakers are using the ZXR drivers. I am using their latest driver, so I guess I am using ASIO.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I need to read up on the new audio stacks and see what they changed about it before I can give you any real advice. I doubt moving the card will change anything, but it won't hurt to try. I almost guarantee some of it has to do with the drivers and how it works with 3 different versions of Windows. There is no possible way they can throw a single driver at everything, like I said, they changed the Windows audio stack and that alone needs different attention to literally get the sound from the card to the speakers.


----------



## RaXelliX

Time to join this club. Got an SBZ OEM version earlier this week (lacks EMI shield, Red LEDs and included Mic). Other than that it's the same as normal SBZ from what i see. Playback is good (not great but good) but i cant seem to properly use audio recording enchancements. Topic here: http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=710043

If anyone has any input on this it would be appreciated.


----------



## wilflare

is anyone using the "What U Hear" feature?
I'm using it to playback through my Audinst HUD-MX1 - would this allow me to keep my SBZ as a DSP?


----------



## watsaname

Yup I am using it right now to output to my E07k. Works pretty well, but I notixe that it is quieter and slightly degraded sound compared to direct to USB. So it is pretty bunch placeholder until I decide to buy am optical DAC. I do like that fact that you can have sbx for game enabled but not have you void or music affected by the filter.


----------



## wilflare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watsaname*
> 
> Yup I am using it right now to output to my E07k. Works pretty well, but I notixe that it is quieter and slightly degraded sound compared to direct to USB. So it is pretty bunch placeholder until I decide to buy am optical DAC. I do like that fact that you can have sbx for game enabled but not have you void or music affected by the filter.


mind sharing your settings? I'm quite confused by how it is all supposed to work.

what should I be setting the
(1) bit depth
(2) sample rate at

and how do you set SBX to be only enabled for games?

I wanted to install the ACM to use as a hardware control knob but heard it degrades the sound quality?

I have tried playing around the Speakers/Headphones options - all of them seem to make no difference (even Stereo Direct)

I'm currently using an Audinst HUD-MX1 - not sure what I should upgrade to.

---
on a separate note, how do you guys setup the SBX to get surround sound
in Movies/Netflix, etc?


----------



## Joxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> I dont think I really have any other options


Why don't you install it in the first slot (PCIe x1)?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joxx*
> 
> Why don't you install it in the first slot (PCIe x1)?


I'm guessing the slot doesn't align with the expansion cut outs.


----------



## Taikun

Hi guys, I've asked this before: if it's ok to use the Sound Blaster Z card in a pciex4 slot. According to a test I was recommended to do here (to see if it interfered with the video card), everything seemed normal and the video card is working at 16x full potential.

But I noticed a small problem: I can clearly listen to audio through the headphones connected to the ACM when it's set to minimum. Or is this normal? I also have one of those Creative Speakers with a volume and bass controller, where you can connect headphones to it. Even when it's turned off, there's this little buzzing sound that should only be there when it's turned on, and it's noticeable but mainly through the headphones when plugged in this volume controller. Should I put the sound card it in the pciex1 slot? It's under my video card, and the sound blaster would be almost touching its fan if I put it there. Someone told me that it isn't a good thing. What do you recommend me to do? I ask because I'm afraid that the card is being overvolted and I don't want to lose this, it's like a treasure to me









Thanks so much in advance.

*Edit*

In case you're wondering, my motherboard is a Gigabyte z87-d3hp.

By the way, this is my Sound Blaster Z when it arrived. Beautiful uh? I saw some ppl posting theirs so I was like, why not?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taikun*
> 
> Hi guys, I've asked this before: if it's ok to use the Sound Blaster Z card in a pciex4 slot. According to a test I was recommended to do here (to see if it interfered with the video card), everything seemed normal and the video card is working at 16x full potential.


Yes, you can use it in any PCI-E slot.

Depending on your mobo you may limit the bandwidth of the lanes, but it's irrelevant as the difference between 8x and 16x is basically 1% performance.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Yes, you can use it in any PCI-E slot.
> 
> Depending on your mobo you may limit the bandwidth of the lanes, but it's irrelevant as the difference between 8x and 16x is basically 1% performance.


When I put it on the x8 slot yes, there was no performance lose on my x16 to x8 7970 PCIE slot, but I did have another problem with crazy buzzing noise that I almost made me deaf. I could replicate it ever time in windows 7 changing from Speakers to Headphone and back 1-3 times the weird would appear and will never disappear until I restart pc, and the sound quality will go kaput like worse than anything you imagine.I posted it somewhere in Head-FI forum and here. this sound card works best with x1 slot, there is no other way.


----------



## RaXelliX




----------



## Mojokiller76

Welcome to the club..


----------



## Gualichu04

Having random audio skipping with my sound blaster z the only way to fix is to change the dolby and dts encoder back and forth. usually happens when alt tabbing a full screen game. Tried the latest drivers and pax.


----------



## ABADY

i own a sound blaster z paired with akg q 701

but to take advantage of 5.1 and ddl i need to use optical. i tried using my astro mixamp and it did work great actually. what i know is only DACs has optical in, will the DAC affect the sound quality you know they are all sound cards. am asking because if i bought a cheap DAC just to benefit from the optical in will it affect the blaster z sound quality ? or is there a way/device that i can benefit of its optical port without affecting the blaster z's sound?


----------



## Unico

With my new Sound Blaster Z I want to know because in the manual and on the product description it says that the microphone beamforming is stereo and it really is not.
In my microphone is noted that there is only an electroacoustic transducer on the left side, if stereo to make a noise to one side of the microphone this should be ringing on the same side in the sound system and this does not occur in any .
This my faulty microphone or is it a scam?


----------



## Unico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unico*
> 
> With my new Sound Blaster Z I want to know because in the manual and on the product description it says that the microphone beamforming is stereo and it really is not.
> In my microphone is noted that there is only an electroacoustic transducer on the left side, if stereo to make a noise to one side of the microphone this should be ringing on the same side in the sound system and this does not occur in any .
> This my faulty microphone or is it a scam?


I'm doing more tests....after read that change to line-in would be on stereo i made the change but stereo sound of the mic (yes it sound on stereo in line-in mode) is too low.

Another interesting thing i noticed is when changed to line-in mode the mic is sounding all time with "listen this" option on properties checked or not checked.....too low but still active.

Into Creative software, if i selected rear connector (line-in/mic connector) instead line-in, the sound is mono at all and right electroacoustic transducer seems to be disabled or muted.

How the hell is this possible? line-in and mic input are the same physic connector!!!

Any hint on how can i fix this?.


----------



## Unico

Another test with the stereo micro......incredible!!! without AMP or DAC!!!!! (ironic mode on of course relative to some post in this threat) the microphone works perfectly on stereo connected to my realtek ALC1150 and WOOOOW 24bits 192khz on software....i cant believe.

All this tests with latest creative drivers....

SBZ_CD_L13_1_00_24.exe
156 MB (163.728.632 bytes)

SHA-1
090E7477C713CC7914017A3BA413FD3E4A29C42E

SHA-384 02AB20BADFA76ABC640AC4C67B851D50074E02971204C6AB21D0E33B3B5904BE0B049AB116A2885FFFFC529A20368C39

downloaded from
http://files2.europe.creative.com/manualdn/Drivers/AVP/13180/0x963D5B94/SBZ_CD_L13_1_00_24.exe

If these problems are because some supplants creative driver server or manipulated drivers, sorry Creative, but i think Creative SUCKS....i will return the sound card to my seller...piece of crap of software and hardware!!!


----------



## sugiik

@unico
so stereo mic work just as that on mic input with realtek ?


----------



## BrightCandle

I have quite a lot of noise on my Modmic 1.0 microphone with a Soundblaster ZX. Its there even if I don't use the volume controller box at +20Db and at +30Db its really bad. At +20Db its a bit too quiet so ideally I would want to set higher but that amount of hiss on the card is irritating everyone I talk to. I have had the card quite a while so its not really RMA able so really my question is what can I do to go about fixing the problem? I need to improve the audio quality my microphone is capturing, I know the modmic can be great as I previously had the same mic on a D2X Xonar.


----------



## Mojokiller76

This are my Mic values Brightcandle i hope fixes you problem.


----------



## sk2play

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABADY*
> 
> i own a sound blaster z paired with akg q 701
> 
> but to take advantage of 5.1 and ddl i need to use optical. i tried using my astro mixamp and it did work great actually. what i know is only DACs has optical in, will the DAC affect the sound quality you know they are all sound cards. am asking because if i bought a cheap DAC just to benefit from the optical in will it affect the blaster z sound quality ? or is there a way/device that i can benefit of its optical port without affecting the blaster z's sound?


A cheap DAC will be fine as long as you have a "pass-through" "Direct" modes using Optical out to the DAC. The SBz source will be used and not the cheaper DAC in those modes. It will be as good as your speaker/phones will accept it as if you plugged them directly into the sound card via optical. The volume level may change though for better or worst. With my aging receiver using "pass-through" "Direct" modes, I get a slightly higher volume than analog, but much clearer quality using both ext speakers and phones.

Corsair R500 Case, H110 Hydro, 1200AX PSU, Asus Maximus Hero VI MB, Intel 4770K CPU, Gigabyte GPU GV-N78TGHZ-3GD, G-Skill Trident 2400MHz 32GB, Crucial M500 960GB SSD, Seagate 2TB HDD x2, Creative SBz to Onkyo TX-DS676, Bose 201's, Klipsch Sub XW-300d, HP ZR30w 30" S-IPS LCD, W8.1


----------



## ABADY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk2play*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ABADY*
> 
> i own a sound blaster z paired with akg q 701
> 
> but to take advantage of 5.1 and ddl i need to use optical. i tried using my astro mixamp and it did work great actually. what i know is only DACs has optical in, will the DAC affect the sound quality you know they are all sound cards. am asking because if i bought a cheap DAC just to benefit from the optical in will it affect the blaster z sound quality ? or is there a way/device that i can benefit of its optical port without affecting the blaster z's sound?
> 
> 
> 
> A cheap DAC will be fine as long as you have a "pass-through" "Direct" modes using Optical out to the DAC. The SBz source will be used and not the cheaper DAC in those modes. It will be as good as your speaker/phones will accept it as if you plugged them directly into the sound card via optical. The volume level may change though for better or worst. With my aging receiver using "pass-through" "Direct" modes, I get a slightly higher volume than analog, but much clearer quality using both ext speakers and phones.
> 
> Corsair R500 Case, H110 Hydro, 1200AX PSU, Asus Maximus Hero VI MB, Intel 4770K CPU, Gigabyte GPU GV-N78TGHZ-3GD, G-Skill Trident 2400MHz 32GB, Crucial M500 960GB SSD, Seagate 2TB HDD x2, Creative SBz to Onkyo TX-DS676, Bose 201's, Klipsch Sub XW-300d, HP ZR30w 30" S-IPS LCD, W8.1
Click to expand...

Interesting! But didnt get the "pass through Direct" part ?


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mojokiller76*
> 
> This are my Mic values Brightcandle i hope fixes you problem.


Unfortunately I am set up similar. I have tried all the CrystalVoice settings and IMO they just make things worse. I think my card has a fault with its microphone amplifier. One question I had is whether a cheap amp inline with the microphone and removing the boost would likely fix the issue or if anyone has a better plan to work around it?


----------



## Goofy Goober

i want to buy the Zx, but i have one question...

the volume control knob on the ACM can control the system volume or just the volume of the headphone?

i need a knob that control the system volume, because i already have the volume control on the headphone cable...


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> i want to buy the Zx, but i have one question...
> 
> the volume control knob on the ACM can control the system volume or just the volume of the headphone?
> 
> i need a knob that control the system volume, because i already have the volume control on the headphone cable...


It only controls headphone volume it's just a potentiometer.


----------



## Goofy Goober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> It only controls headphone volume it's just a potentiometer.


thanks for the reply.
it's a really bad news....
i need to found an alternative soundcard with an external volume control knob... like the Xonar Phoebus.


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> thanks for the reply.
> it's a really bad news....
> i need to found an alternative soundcard with an external volume control knob... like the Xonar Phoebus.


That really depends what you want out of a soundcard. If the key feature is headphones and speaker volume moving together then the soundblaster may not be for you, although I seem to recall the SBZ is one of the better cards for having speakers and headphones plugged in and switching over (which is how I use it). If your priority is gaming and surround sound simulation and very much headphone surround sound then the SBX pro on the SBZ is the best card out there and finding another solution for sound volume control like on your keyboard may be a better solution, then the ACM just becomes about balancing the perceived volume of the headphones to the speakers.

I am having trouble with my microphone quality it has a lot of hiss, but there is no way I am going back to dolby headphone for gaming purposes, I value my SBX pro a lot higher than great microphone output at this point.


----------



## Unico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> @unico
> so stereo mic work just as that on mic input with realtek ?


Yes, with realtek the mic is clearly works on stereo,noises sound in the same side to the speakers, right noise sounds on right side, left on left, not both without defining the position as the Sound Blaster Z connector or software do.

The problem here is the software of creative or my sound card.....even disabled all crystal voices options in software, mic is working like crap...beamforming they say...

I ask it again friends...nobody reply this....if you make noise on one side of the mic with Blaster Z or ZX....do you hear the noise on the same side of your speakers or on both sides? is the position of the sound, clearly separated?.

I begin to think that creative is selling defective cards, perhaps amazon where i purchased mine.


----------



## Unico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mojokiller76*
> 
> This are my Mic values Brightcandle i hope fixes you problem.


No crystal voice option, enabled or disabled fix the problem, the beamforming (sound processing on software, not an especial mic) is active at all times.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unico*
> 
> Yes, with realtek the mic is clearly works on stereo,noises sound in the same side to the speakers, right noise sounds on right side, left on left, not both without defining the position as the Sound Blaster Z connector or software do.
> 
> The problem here is the software of creative or my sound card.....even disabled all crystal voices options in software, mic is working like crap...beamforming they say...
> 
> I ask it again friends...nobody reply this....if you make noise on one side of the mic with Blaster Z or ZX....do you hear the noise on the same side of your speakers or on both sides? is the position of the sound, clearly separated?.
> 
> I begin to think that creative is selling defective cards, perhaps amazon where i purchased mine.


It's the driver. The mic is stereo with the default Windows driver, but Creative simply don't have any real software developers. The ones they have are genuinely braindead codemonkeys without a shred of talent. Either that, or Creative aren't paying them. Not much we can do about that, unfortunately.


----------



## Unico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> It's the driver. The mic is stereo with the default Windows driver, but Creative simply don't have any real software developers. The ones they have are genuinely braindead codemonkeys without a shred of talent. Either that, or Creative aren't paying them. Not much we can do about that, unfortunately.


Tested, and this is true...with default Windows driver mic operates in stereo...i hope Creative fix this soon, at least I hope that the microphone can be used in real stereo mode with crystal voice disabled.

Check this threat on Creative forums, not only am I having these problems.

http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=704495


----------



## Axaion

Seeing as their last driver update was just a rename, i wouldent get any hopes up about any bug fixes or improvements, ever.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unico*
> 
> Tested, and this is true...with default Windows driver mic operates in stereo...i hope Creative fix this soon, at least I hope that the microphone can be used in real stereo mode with crystal voice disabled.
> 
> Check this threat on Creative forums, not only am I having these problems.
> 
> http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=704495


This bug's been known about for a looooong time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unico*
> 
> Tested, and this is true...with default Windows driver mic operates in stereo...i hope Creative fix this soon, at least I hope that the microphone can be used in real stereo mode with crystal voice disabled.
> 
> Check this threat on Creative forums, not only am I having these problems.
> 
> http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=704495


I've had a response on this forum where someone was trying to convince me that mic inputs are generally mono, and that the mono input on the Z series was by design. He was obviously suffering from the same driver bug, and I'm 100% sure there are plenty others who are having the same issue, but just unaware of it. Even I was unaware of it for months until I tried to record in stereo using recording software. I have the ZXR, so it wasn't at all cheap... I'm astounded that the Z series, which is meant to be Creative's premier products have such pitiful support. By the way, you'll notice more software bugs and intentional poor hardware design as the months roll by. Fun times...


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> It's the driver. The mic is stereo with the default Windows driver, but Creative simply don't have any real software developers. The ones they have are genuinely braindead codemonkeys without a shred of talent. Either that, or Creative aren't paying them. Not much we can do about that, unfortunately.


Are you Slumberfi on that forum?









Creative is all like "You gotta always keep em guessing, Jerry".









I just got the Zx from amazon, and apart from being totally clueless on setting up the software correctly, everything does sound great! I mean, my ProMedia 2.1 setup sounded great beforehand too lol... I had an issue setting up my mic where other people heard me like I was at the bottom of a well, inside a bathroom, 100yards away... the culprit was mic boost. As soon as it was turned off I came across crystal clear albeit low in volume (had to adjust smart volume to 100% to get it working perfectly)

How do I check if my mic is in stereo or mono though? and anyone with Klipsch 2.1 ProMedia's that can throw a tip or two my way for getting the SB control panel setting perfecto?


----------



## Tacoboy

Gain setting on the SB-Zx (not talking about ZxR).
Is there or is there not a setting in the SB-Zx's control panel for changing the gain for the headphone outputs?
Some guy just got an email message from Creative tech support saying there is a gain setting,
but others on this thread have said Creative tech support said there is no gain setting for the SB-Zx headphone amplifier.


----------



## Faster_is_better

lol I was just thinking to upgrade to a Creative Z from my X-Fi Platinum (Extreme Music rebrand?), and it seems like most of this thread is complaining about Creative's (notorious) bad drivers and how some things are broken or sub par









So I guess these must work for a few people out there, and they are great when they do work properly? Would it even be a worthwhile upgrade? I'm mostly interested in future proofing (seems laughable with Creative drivers) and the PCI E interface, but a step up in quality and ease of use would be nice too.

I'm surprised my X-fi still works on Win 7, it was a bit finnicky to get working IIRC, but the card is from about 2006 I think...


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol I was just thinking to upgrade to a Creative Z from my X-Fi Platinum (Extreme Music rebrand?), and it seems like most of this thread is complaining about Creative's (notorious) bad drivers and how some things are broken or sub par
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess these must work for a few people out there, and they are great when they do work properly? Would it even be a worthwhile upgrade? I'm mostly interested in future proofing (seems laughable with Creative drivers) and the PCI E interface, but a step up in quality and ease of use would be nice too.
> 
> I'm surprised my X-fi still works on Win 7, it was a bit finnicky to get working IIRC, but the card is from about 2006 I think...


I was deciding between the Asus xonar and the zx and my deciding factor came down to this: Id rather see people complaining about drivers on OCN rather than Amazon. I only saw windows 8.1 driver complaints for CL on amazon, but the Asus card had TONS of driver complaints from all sorts of operating systems. Even though my Zx isn't set up completely, it does sound fantastic!


----------



## Fuzzysham

So I have had the the ZxR for a few months now and the audio quality has been excellent. With that said though, getting the ZxR to work has been incredibly irritating. Less than half the time I reboot my system or boot it up cold, the ZxR fails to initialize on startup. This issue is so common that I know if I do not hear an audible click come from the sound card when it arrives at the Windows login screen, I have to reboot and try again. I have researched this plenty in the past, just not recently. I do have Windows 8.1 and utilize fast boot. Even when disabling fast boot and putting a lot of other items to boot prior to Windows only slightly increases the chances of the ZxR initializing. The only real way I have found to semi-reliably get it to initialize is completely turn off the PSU for a few minutes. Needless to say that I'm slightly sick of having to do that. Have there been any other solutions to the problem of the sound card failing to initialize on startup?

This is probably the wrong thread to ask but if there haven't been any definitive solutions, what is a recommended alternative to the ZxR that will work well with my HD800's and has excellent virtualized surround sound for games (preferably 7.1)? I've been pretty loyal to sound blaster cards but I'm willing to look at other options now.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzysham*
> 
> So I have had the the ZxR for a few months now and the audio quality has been excellent. With that said though, getting the ZxR to work has been incredibly irritating. Less than half the time I reboot my system or boot it up cold, the ZxR fails to initialize on startup. This issue is so common that I know if I do not hear an audible click come from the sound card when it arrives at the Windows login screen, I have to reboot and try again. I have researched this plenty in the past, just not recently. I do have Windows 8.1 and utilize fast boot. Even when disabling fast boot and putting a lot of other items to boot prior to Windows only slightly increases the chances of the ZxR initializing. The only real way I have found to semi-reliably get it to initialize is completely turn off the PSU for a few minutes. Needless to say that I'm slightly sick of having to do that. Have there been any other solutions to the problem of the sound card failing to initialize on startup?
> 
> This is probably the wrong thread to ask but if there haven't been any definitive solutions, what is a recommended alternative to the ZxR that will work well with my HD800's and has excellent virtualized surround sound for games (preferably 7.1)? I've been pretty loyal to sound blaster cards but I'm willing to look at other options now.


Could you please list your full system specs. You could be experiencing a power or mobo issue. Sounds like the card is not getting reliable power at boot. You mention recognizing the issue at boot, before entering windows, so its most likely not a driver related issue.


----------



## Fuzzysham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Could you please list your full system specs. You could be experiencing a power or mobo issue. Sounds like the card is not getting reliable power at boot. You mention recognizing the issue at boot, before entering windows, so its most likely not a driver related issue.


It may be power related but I do not believe it has anything to do with my equipment. During my searches I've found a number of posts where people had the same issue. My rig is new and powerful. See my specs here. It certainly doesn't appear to be a driver issue as you mentioned. I'm not sure that there is any fix for it so I'm exploring other options. Finding something that goes with HD800's and has excellent virtualized surround sound is hard to find when it isn't a Creative product.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzysham*
> 
> It may be power related but I do not believe it has anything to do with my equipment. During my searches I've found a number of posts where people had the same issue. My rig is new and powerful. See my specs here. It certainly doesn't appear to be a driver issue as you mentioned. I'm not sure that there is any fix for it so I'm exploring other options. Finding something that goes with HD800's and has excellent virtualized surround sound is hard to find when it isn't a Creative product.


I have the exact same PSU as you, def not power draw issue.. If you are able to disbale your onboard sound via the bios I would suggest trying that... I also have an Asus rog board and I have read countless encounters of rog onboard sound chips (specifically realtek) causing issues with 3rd party sound cards.

I had to disable the onboard sound inside windows to get a number of features working properly


----------



## Fuzzysham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I have the exact same PSU as you, def not power draw issue.. If you are able to disbale your onboard sound via the bios I would suggest trying that... I also have an Asus rog board and I have read countless encounters of rog onboard sound chips (specifically realtek) causing issues with 3rd party sound cards.
> 
> I had to disable the onboard sound inside windows to get a number of features working properly


Yep, I did all those things. A common guess people are making from the posts I've seen is that some systems boot too fast and don't give enough time for the ZxR to initialize. Slowing down my boot by enabling everything I can in the BIOS does help but never completely gets rid of the problem.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzysham*
> 
> Yep, I did all those things. A common guess people are making from the posts I've seen is that some systems boot too fast and don't give enough time for the ZxR to initialize. Slowing down my boot by enabling everything I can in the BIOS does help but never completely gets rid of the problem.


Oh wow, haven't heard of something like that before.. If the card is slow to initialize then the boot sequence should really just take longer, or halt altogether. What bios codes are coming up on boot. My boots now show 54 which I'm sure is pcie related, but it still gets through the boot fine.


----------



## exyia

awww, my ACM stopped working recently. stopped passing audio through - still get sound when directly connected

anyone have experience with Creative RMA if you never registered the product? I'm not sure how much I care. I used to use the ACM microphone, but bought a ModMic 4.0. I have the keyboard for audio level control. I honestly just liked it as a show piece - didn't find much use out of it, so not sure if it's worth the hassle of RMA


----------



## Fuzzysham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Oh wow, haven't heard of something like that before.. If the card is slow to initialize then the boot sequence should really just take longer, or halt altogether. What bios codes are coming up on boot. My boots now show 54 which I'm sure is pcie related, but it still gets through the boot fine.


I haven't been looking at the BIOS codes anymore. If there is a problem I will look at the Q code indicator on the motherboard but other than that I recently switched back to the non-detailed ROG logo POST screen instead of the detailed POST screen.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzysham*
> 
> I haven't been looking at the BIOS codes anymore. If there is a problem I will look at the Q code indicator on the motherboard but other than that I recently switched back to the non-detailed ROG logo POST screen instead of the detailed POST screen.


Thats what I'm talking about


----------



## Fuzzysham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Thats what I'm talking about


Yep, that is the one I always look at. A0 = good. When I first boot a bunch of numbers come up quick and I can't possible identify them all. It was the same way on my Maximus V Extreme as well.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzysham*
> 
> Yep, that is the one I always look at. A0 = good. When I first boot a bunch of numbers come up quick and I can't possible identify them all. It was the same way on my Maximus V Extreme as well.


There shouldn't be too many, maybe 3-4 individual codes tops.. If there are more than that than your computer is in bad shape haha









But seriously, there should only be a couple codes.. 99 is graphics card related, a couple of the b codes are USB device related... But these are telling you EXACTLY what is happening. I suggest restarting a couple times and note down which codes are flashing and looking those up. It would be a great waste of time and money if you replace your card and the problem ends up persisting. I replaced countless PC parts to root out an issue I had been having for years... Finally fixed it by replacing my mobo.


----------



## Fuzzysham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> There shouldn't be too many, maybe 3-4 individual codes tops.. If there are more than that than your computer is in bad shape haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, there should only be a couple codes.. 99 is graphics card related, a couple of the b codes are USB device related... But these are telling you EXACTLY what is happening. I suggest restarting a couple times and note down which codes are flashing and looking those up. It would be a great waste of time and money if you replace your card and the problem ends up persisting. I replaced countless PC parts to root out an issue I had been having for years... Finally fixed it by replacing my mobo.


I think I was exaggerating a bit actually. I get about 3-4 individual codes. The fact that I found people having the problem on other forums leads me to believe it is nothing specifically with my hardware but a broader issue.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzysham*
> 
> I think I was exaggerating a bit actually. I get about 3-4 individual codes. The fact that I found people having the problem on other forums leads me to believe it is nothing specifically with my hardware but a broader issue.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuzzysham*
> 
> I think I was exaggerating a bit actually. I get about 3-4 individual codes. The fact that I found people having the problem on other forums leads me to believe it is nothing specifically with my hardware but a broader issue.


That sure sounds like mobo issue/quirk. Other people having the issue means it's not likely specific to any one mobo but a general setting that they all share.

Also to anyone considering the Phoebus, for the love of god stay away! lol I went through 3 and they all had major issues... My RMA'd one is sitting in a box in the closet since I could never sell it lol


----------



## Vegasus

I have a problem with my ZxR.
I just got it today, and connected it to my 5.1 home cinema (via Toslink) and it worked great.
Then I connected my new headphones and they didn't work. That was before I learned that I need to flip the switch in the software to headphones. And since then it works awesome with headphones.
Later I decided to switch back to my 5.1 home cinema. So I flipped the switch to 5.1. Nothing, no sound :/
What is the problem? I didn't change any settings, just connected the headphones and flipped the switch.

Edit:
Figured out most of the problems, headphone mode works only with "no encoder" while home cinema only works in Dolby or DTS.
But the new problem I have is that the sound breaks up every 3-4 seconds for about half a second when playing in Dolby and a lot more often when in DTS.
Is there a solution to this?


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> That sure sounds like mobo issue/quirk. Other people having the issue means it's not likely specific to any one mobo but a general setting that they all share.
> 
> Also to anyone considering the Phoebus, for the love of god stay away! lol I went through 3 and they all had major issues... My RMA'd one is sitting in a box in the closet since I could never sell it lol


Yeah, I've never heard anyone have anything good to say about the Phoebus card.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegasus*
> 
> I have a problem with my ZxR.
> I just got it today, and connected it to my 5.1 home cinema (via Toslink) and it worked great.
> Then I connected my new headphones and they didn't work. That was before I learned that I need to flip the switch in the software to headphones. And since then it works awesome with headphones.
> Later I decided to switch back to my 5.1 home cinema. So I flipped the switch to 5.1. Nothing, no sound :/
> What is the problem? I didn't change any settings, just connected the headphones and flipped the switch.
> 
> Edit:
> Figured out most of the problems, headphone mode works only with "no encoder" while home cinema only works in Dolby or DTS.
> But the new problem I have is that the sound breaks up every 3-4 seconds for about half a second when playing in Dolby and a lot more often when in DTS.
> Is there a solution to this?


Mine has had that bug. For me, I have to switch to stereo Direct, then back before my surround sound works properly again.


----------



## eric8412

I have the sound blaster z and I am trying to use the O2 amp and k702 headphones with it.

The three options I could find were:

1. Use the stereo out line (but I read this was bad because it would mess up the surround sound because it thinks it is speakers not headphones)

2. Buy a dac with optical like the schiit modi and connect through the optical port. I dont understand this option, wouldnt that do the same thing as option 1? because the system is going to think that it is still speakers and not a headphone because nothing is plugged into the headphone out. wouldnt this ruin the surround cues?

3. Plug the amp into the headphone out and have the system double amped. (this makes sense to me, but does this degrade the sound? I would hate to spend all this money on nice amp and headphones and have them be degraded because of double amp.)

Is there a solution I am missing?

What would you recommend in this situation?

Thanks


----------



## Dante80

Hello. I need some help.

Just connected a soundblaster Z together with an Edifier s330d set. I am using an optical SPIDF connection.

From the control panel, I chose this



The speakers are working, and I used a test video on youtube to make sure the right/left speakers are in the correct place.

In my Soundblaster control panel though, nothing works. In the speakers/headphones section I get

5.1 Surround
Stereo
Headphones
Stereo Direct

Nothing is heard when it is testing, same goes for the SBX PRO Studio test that shows a galaxy.

How can I configure them?

The Edifiers came with another cable, that has a red and white jack on the one side and a green jack on the other. Can I use this, and if yes how/where do I put each jack? Would the result be better than the optical?


----------



## sk2play

Dabte80, that bar on the SPDIF-Out shows you are not having an issue with the SBz card. It is working properly and showing you that in the bar signal.

Your unique speaker system may/will need a correct setting to receive the SB signal,. Consult the manufacuture Receiver system first.(in your case, Speaker System). Let us know the results, but your SBz is working just fine by the pic provided

You did everything right on the Creative SBz PC MS Windows side. Your Receiver /DAC /Speaker DAC needs to receive the SBz source. Let your source except the SBz settings. Your SBz settings are GOOD on the PC end

Excellent pic and illustration you presented

Corsair R500 Case, H110 Hydro, 1200AX PSU, Asus Maximus Hero VI MB, Intel 4770K CPU, Gigabyte GPU GV-N78TGHZ-3GD, G-Skill Trident 2400MHz 32GB, Crucial M500 960GB SSD, Seagate 2TB HDD x2, Creative SBz to Onkyo TX-DS676, Bose 201's, Klipsch Sub XW-300d, HP ZR30w 30" S-IPS LCD, W8.1


----------



## NotAgain

Is anyone having issues with SBX Surround shifting the balance of headphones over to the left side?
If I disable SBX, the headphone output is properly centered but you don't get surround then.

It's not the headphones, because I can see this happen if I monitor the levels of the "What U Hear" device in another program.
And it's not something that can be fixed by adjusting the volume of each chanel in the 5.1 input either. (believe me, I tried)


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Is anyone having issues with SBX Surround shifting the balance of headphones over to the left side?
> If I disable SBX, the headphone output is properly centered but you don't get surround then.
> 
> It's not the headphones, because I can see this happen if I monitor the levels of the "What U Hear" device in another program.
> And it's not something that can be fixed by adjusting the volume of each chanel in the 5.1 input either. (believe me, I tried)


Mine are working fine. There is not much you can do but wipe and reinstall drivers after reseating card, make sure other hardware or motherboard sound are not conflicting. Other than that you would need to replace it.


----------



## Vegasus

I really need to track the following few issues. This card seems to have some serious software issues. So I really appreciate any help on this.

The main problem is that the sound sometimes pauses for a split second. Time between pauses varies. Sometimes it's 5 seconds, sometimes 15, sometimes 30. It's really frustrating. This only happens while playing through the 5.1 home cinema, headphone mode is working perfect (through headphones). Home cinema is connected to the card via TOSLINK and I'm playing mp3 through Winamp.

The second, less problematic issue is that often no sound comes when I switch from headphones to home cinema. I have to restart home cinema and/or restart the PC to make it work.

Also, why does home cinema 5.1 work only when I choose DTS and only if I have "DTS NeoC" checked? Neither normal DTS nor Dolby play 5.1, only 2.1. "No Encoder" doesn't even play any sound (while it only works on headphone mode, the other modes don't).

I would really be grateful if anyone could provide the solutions, especially on the sound pause problem.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Mine are working fine. There is not much you can do but wipe and reinstall drivers after reseating card, make sure other hardware or motherboard sound are not conflicting. Other than that you would need to replace it.


It seems like a driver issue since it shows up on the "What U Hear" output, instead of just the headphones.
And I'm using the optical output into another DAC rather than connecting them to the soundcard.
Depending on the headphones and source, it may be a subtle or a big difference.


----------



## Mojokiller76

Maybe some ppl has selected in the Mixer TAB "Input Device" option Rear Line-IN instead of Rear Microphone


----------



## hedgepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You have to go into Windows sound setting and set the recording tab to use the default mic on your SoundBlaster.



















Thanks, seems I forgot this one. Also, I think from my opinion, those who said that connecting to ACM module degrades sound, it's not a degrading major performance, it only degrades the sound volume, like 50% volume on soundcard directly, when connected to ACM, it's only in 30% volume, you can try to max the volume on the ACM, beware though, make sure your ear can handle it, LOL . I do recommend this ZxR soundcard, just get a good headset, I got a G4ME ZERO from sennheiser, so it's really perfect. I think the price of G4ME ZERO has a price cut, you might want to check it out, really recommend this headset also.

Thanks for the response, it helps.


----------



## brandotip

Such a newbie question... how do I figure out how to calibrate the settings correctly to get the best sound out of my Zx and Klipsch pro media 2.1 computer speakers? I see suggested many times that each individuals' set up means different settings but after playing around a lot I cant manage to make the card work perfectly, or at least finding middle ground between options. Seems like there is either way too much bass or not enough, same with mids and highs. My speakers actually sounded more accurate before getting this card. That being said, the range and power are def more noticeable using this card. I dont use headphones often and I am using the ACM for the directional mic (which works real well according to friends on TS3); so I have my speakers plugged into the headphone out and ACM plugged into mic in.. needless to say my speakers only work when SBCP is set to headphone, and no encoding works like Dolby or DTS.

Anyone have resources for an audio newbie?


----------



## ShamisOMally

You have to find out your speakers frequency chart, and then after that you have to adjust your equalizer to compensate for the frequencies your speakers have trouble with in order to correct it

So say at 8K your speakers are +4db more responsive to that frequency, in the equalizer you would have to set the 8K frequency to -4db to fix your speakers to make them more neutral for that frequency.

Most people just set the EQ to their preferences though.

http://www.stereophile.com/images/archivesart/195Epsfig4.jpg These are your speakers frequency chart, you basically just have to adjust the equalizer to compensate for the frequency strength/flaws

Keep in mind, the reason the frequency response falls off that deep end for low frequencies is cause they measured frequencies from the satellites, NOT the sub woofer, so don't go crazy adding +40db to your 31hz range etc ;D


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> You have to find out your speakers frequency chart, and then after that you have to adjust your equalizer to compensate for the frequencies your speakers have trouble with in order to correct it
> 
> So say at 8K your speakers are +4db more responsive to that frequency, in the equalizer you would have to set the 8K frequency to -4db to fix your speakers to make them more neutral for that frequency.
> 
> Most people just set the EQ to their preferences though.
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/images/archivesart/195Epsfig4.jpg These are your speakers frequency chart, you basically just have to adjust the equalizer to compensate for the frequency strength/flaws
> 
> Keep in mind, the reason the frequency response falls off that deep end for low frequencies is cause they measured frequencies from the satellites, NOT the sub woofer, so don't go crazy adding +40db to your 31hz range etc ;D


Thank you so much!


----------



## hedgepie

A noob question. Now that I have a 2.1 speaker, where do I connect it in ZxR soundcard? same on the headphone jack? I have read that you don't need to plug and unplugged your headset just to connect your speaker but it seems I need to unplugged my headset just to connect my 2.1 speaker and set it on the Zxr control panel to headphone, my speaker has only 1 connector (green connector)

So if anyone of you have both their 2.1 speaker and headphone connected simultaneously, hope you can give some advice so that in this way, I will just set on the control on headphone or speaker without unplugging them.


----------



## BrightCandle

My SBZX has a mic/line in, headphones, front, rear and side plugs. Your 2.1 connector goes into the front one, your headphones go into the headphones plug. Its the third plug down from the top of the card.


----------



## hedgepie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> My SBZX has a mic/line in, headphones, front, rear and side plugs. Your 2.1 connector goes into the front one, your headphones go into the headphones plug. Its the third plug down from the top of the card.


Hi can you check the image? My headset/ACM is connected on that hole (where I encircled green) can let me know where specifically?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> My SBZX has a mic/line in, headphones, front, rear and side plugs. Your 2.1 connector goes into the front one, your headphones go into the headphones plug. Its the third plug down from the top of the card.


The Zx is not a ZxR. They're quite different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hedgepie*
> 
> A noob question. Now that I have a 2.1 speaker, where do I connect it in ZxR soundcard? same on the headphone jack? I have read that you don't need to plug and unplugged your headset just to connect your speaker but it seems I need to unplugged my headset just to connect my 2.1 speaker and set it on the Zxr control panel to headphone, my speaker has only 1 connector (green connector)
> 
> So if anyone of you have both their 2.1 speaker and headphone connected simultaneously, hope you can give some advice so that in this way, I will just set on the control on headphone or speaker without unplugging them.


The red/white RCA are your front left/right., the 3.5mm connector closest to the RCAs is your surround left/right and the farthest 3.5mm is your center/sub.

I'm actually using every connector on the main card for headphones/mic and 5.1.


----------



## LBend

Hello everyone,

I have recently purchased Creative ZxR but I have run into problem where Stereo direct option doesnt give any audio output except within Creative software doing sound tests.

Is there any way to solve this issue?


----------



## x7007

no new drivers forever ?


----------



## sk2play

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBend*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I have recently purchased Creative ZxR but I have run into problem where Stereo direct option doesnt give any audio output except within Creative software doing sound tests.
> 
> Is there any way to solve this issue?


Welcome to the OCN Forum LBend

What is your Receiver Name Brand Model AND what optical port is it plugged into exactly on the Receiver and SBz? Do you have analog connections plugged into the SBz at the same time? What is your Operating System? In the Control Panel of Windows, make sure your default setting is one of the two seen here:


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hedgepie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> My SBZX has a mic/line in, headphones, front, rear and side plugs. Your 2.1 connector goes into the front one, your headphones go into the headphones plug. Its the third plug down from the top of the card.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you check the image? My headset/ACM is connected on that hole (where I encircled green) can let me know where specifically?
Click to expand...

They are design for 1/4" jack. I prefer these jack = more durable than the mini 3.5mm jacks. You can get these adapters, they are the same connection.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> no new drivers forever ?


Not till Windows 10.


----------



## LBend

Hello,

Thank you for reply. I guess now I understand why stereo direct is not outputing sound. I dont have any receiver connected to SB ZxR.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> They are design for 1/4" jack. I prefer these jack = more durable than the mini 3.5mm jacks. You can get these adapters, they are the same connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not till Windows 10.


You mean not until 6 months after Windows 10 is released


----------



## djriful

Means that Creative will lazy bump the driver version number and date, call it a day new driver!

- the cat approved


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Just keep hammering them with driver complaints/reports. I don't mean via the forum - they evidently don't read that at all. Try and debug on your own end first, and maybe only send them communication about issues that seem widespread... and try and be informative rather than rude in direct communication, however useless the driver team actually are. They might get the message at some point









Currently I'm just stumped by the mono mic issue. I just can't believe the official Creative driver is so bad that it disables essential functionality compared to a _default, generic Microsoft driver_. I have contacted Creative, so....


----------



## Axaion

A bonus effect of running the generic driver is that my stereo is actualy in stereo, and 5.1 is not a reversed donkey


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

A reversed donkey? You mean a yeknod?


----------



## Axaion

Yup - creative support and drivers at its finest


----------



## zeron2

Hmm.

A lot of great information on this thread. I only have one question that I can not seem to find the answer to.

I own the SoundBlaster Z. I love the card, I think it sounds great.

However, I just bough a pair of headphones. I also have Logitech 5.1 speaker system as well.

I understand that I can switch between "headphone" and "Speakers" in the SoundBlaster Z-series Control Panel, which is awesome.

However, when I switch them, it doesn't change the profile with it. So here is my question:

Since I want to leave Surround on to used with my Headsets, when I switch from "headphone" to "Speakers", the Surround stays on. Will having Surround on in SBX Pro have a negative impact on my 5.1 Speakers? Will it degrade the sound at all? Or can I leave it on and it will make no difference? Can I just leave my Surround checked with no negative impact on my 5.1 or over processing?

Or do I have to keep unchecking Surround off every time, just to switch it on every time when I change to my Headsets?

I mean I notice that the Bass setting "greys out" when I switch to Speakers so, which is nice.

Otherwise, I have to keep switching not only the Headset to Speaker, but have to change my profile too, and that can be a bit annoying.

Thank you in advance!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeron2*
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> A lot of great information on this thread. I only have one question that I can not seem to find the answer to.
> 
> I own the SoundBlaster Z. I love the card, I think it sounds great.
> 
> However, I just bough a pair of headphones. I also have Logitech 5.1 speaker system as well.
> 
> I understand that I can switch between "headphone" and "Speakers" in the SoundBlaster Z-series Control Panel, which is awesome.
> 
> However, when I switch them, it doesn't change the profile with it. So here is my question:
> 
> Since I want to leave Surround on to used with my Headsets, when I switch from "headphone" to "Speakers", the Surround stays on. Will having Surround on in SBX Pro have a negative impact on my 5.1 Speakers? Will it degrade the sound at all? Or can I leave it on and it will make no difference? Can I just leave my Surround checked with no negative impact on my 5.1 or over processing?
> 
> Or do I have to keep unchecking Surround off every time, just to switch it on every time when I change to my Headsets?
> 
> I mean I notice that the Bass setting "greys out" when I switch to Speakers so, which is nice.
> 
> Otherwise, I have to keep switching not only the Headset to Speaker, but have to change my profile too, and that can be a bit annoying.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!!!!!!!


Get some sleep and read the OP post again...


----------



## zeron2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Get some sleep and read the OP post again...


Huh?

Forgive me, but I already did search thru the OP, and I did not find the answer I am looking for. Can you kindly quote the part I have obviously missed?

I am not looking for a switcher if that is what you are implying.


----------



## zeron2

"oops. double post due to web error."


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeron2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Get some sleep and read the OP post again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Forgive me, but I already did search thru the OP, and I did not find the answer I am looking for. Can you kindly quote the part I have obviously missed?
> 
> I am not looking for a switcher if that is what you are implying.
Click to expand...

Did you even try the SBZ Switcher? When you switch source, you can set which profile you wanted to set at and custom turn off and on as preset. That software is not only about auto switch, it has built it entire preset for each setup. You can manual set the same way you switch between headphone and headphone.

You said the profile did not switch when you change between headphones and speakers. Well SBZ is the tool. I've used it.

Surround is just effect, it doesn't degrade anything.


----------



## zeron2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Did you even try the SBZ Switcher? When you switch source, you can set which profile you wanted to set at and custom turn off and on as preset. That software is not only about auto switch, it has built it entire preset for each setup. You can manual set the same way you switch between headphone and headphone.
> 
> You said the profile did not switch when you change between headphones and speakers. Well SBZ is the tool. I've used it.
> 
> Surround is just effect, it doesn't degrade anything.


Thanks kindly!. No I don't want to use a switcher.

I just wanted to make sure that even though I am using an actual external Logitech 5.1 PC speaker system (not a headphone), leaving Surround effect "on" wouldn't over process or ruin the fidelity of the sound coming out thru the 5.1 external speakers. I didnt want the Surround effect to "stack" on top of the sound already in 5.1.

That way I can leave Surround on (checked) and when I switch from headset to speaker and vice versa, I didn't have to worry about taking that extra step in checking "Surround" on or off every time.


----------



## terryhau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Just keep hammering them with driver complaints/reports. I don't mean via the forum - they evidently don't read that at all. Try and debug on your own end first, and maybe only send them communication about issues that seem widespread... and try and be informative rather than rude in direct communication, however useless the driver team actually are. They might get the message at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I'm just stumped by the mono mic issue. I just can't believe the official Creative driver is so bad that it disables essential functionality compared to a _default, generic Microsoft driver_. I have contacted Creative, so....


I've contacted them about this as well with no reply.
The fact that the mic-in only works in mono totally breaks the Crystalvoice beam-forming feature, since beam-forming requires stereo.

Not only that, if you disable the noise filter and echo cancellation, there's is a crazy amount of constant static that's coming from nowhere.
While there's always going to be some noise without filtering, I'm getting an insane amount of noise in a dead silent room.
Yes, the filter gets rid of it, but it has to filter so aggressively to get rid of that static that a lot of the signal is lost, resulting in your voice sounding muffled.
This is a complete silent recording with filtering off using the ACM mic.

__
https://soundcloud.com/terry-hau%2Fsound-blaster-zx-mic-in-noise
Is anyone else's this bad?
Can anyone test if this static is present with generic drivers and filtering/enhancements off?

Seems like mic-in port is completely screwed with the current drivers.
Completely unusable in this state.
The driver hasn't been updated in almost a year. How can they not have noticed this.


----------



## Axaion

actually, the driver youre using now, is a rename if the previous one, so the driver is way over a year old.

And yeah my Z mic sounds like that too


----------



## x7007

Why windows update says there is an update even though I am using the newest from creative..


----------



## djriful

Not sure, I don't have Windows 7. I do not see that in Windows 8/8.1


----------



## Ghost12

Removed my ZX this morning and gave it to the wife, not had a single issue with it. Swapped to a FiiO E17 and changed my headphones from Ath-M50 to Ath-Ad700X. The change in positional audio in fps games is unbelievable. Hopefully the Zx-M50 combo will now be good for the wife who watches more movies and listens to music often.


----------



## Axaion

id say thats more due to the change in headphones, the M50's arent really known for positional audio, where the Audio Techinas... really are.


----------



## djriful

You can always use Razer Surround Pro, it works really well but you will have to tweak the Bass and EQ a lot for your correct sound preferences as Creative Soundblaster Z software.

I managed to get Razer sounds exactly same as Z along with Modi and Magni + Q701.


----------



## Pouie

Hey guys, I promised I searched far and wide before asking:

Does anyone have some basic settings that they recommend for headphones as far as Surround, Crystalizer, and Bass in the SBX Pro Studio options.

Of course the problem is that the ideal will not only be different per person but by headset too. (I use headsets anyway)

But if anyone can give me a starting point that would be great. I just got the card and it sounds great but I make myself crazy when I can't find the right mix and there area million variables since all three settings go zero to 100!

If anyone has either the Steelseries Siberia V2 or HyperX Cloud headsets, definitely let me know what your settings are for FPS games! 

Thanks!


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Removed my ZX this morning and gave it to the wife, not had a single issue with it. Swapped to a FiiO E17 and changed my headphones from Ath-M50 to Ath-Ad700X. The change in positional audio in fps games is unbelievable. Hopefully the Zx-M50 combo will now be good for the wife who watches more movies and listens to music often.


Heh, you just plugged in the AD700X's which are known from having the best positional audio per buck for headphones you can get, other than maybe finding a Sennheiser 558 on sale


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pouie*
> 
> Hey guys, I promised I searched far and wide before asking:
> 
> Does anyone have some basic settings that they recommend for headphones as far as Surround, Crystalizer, and Bass in the SBX Pro Studio options.
> 
> Of course the problem is that the ideal will not only be different per person but by headset too. (I use headsets anyway)
> 
> But if anyone can give me a starting point that would be great. I just got the card and it sounds great but I make myself crazy when I can't find the right mix and there area million variables since all three settings go zero to 100!
> 
> If anyone has either the Steelseries Siberia V2 or HyperX Cloud headsets, definitely let me know what your settings are for FPS games!
> 
> Thanks!


Surround 20
Crystalizer 65
Bass 20

I just use the EQ and get much better results.


----------



## Pouie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Surround 20
> Crystalizer 65
> Bass 20
> 
> I just use the EQ and get much better results.


Thanks man! Your settings sounded a lot better in game. I'll try without using the SBX Pro Studio settings at all next though (and focusing on just using the equalizer).

I tried with music turning all that stuff off and just using the EQ and it sounded soooo much better. I feel like those SBX Studio settings are just to make crappy headphones sound better but with fairly good headphones (Siberia V2 at the moment) they make it sound like a distorted tin can. Probably these headphones have a good sound stage to start with so those settings just make it sound like I'm inside the drummers bass drum!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pouie*
> 
> Thanks man! Your settings sounded a lot better in game. I'll try without using the SBX Pro Studio settings at all next though (and focusing on just using the equalizer).
> 
> I tried with music turning all that stuff off and just using the EQ and it sounded soooo much better. I feel like those SBX Studio settings are just to make crappy headphones sound better but with fairly good headphones (Siberia V2 at the moment) they make it sound like a distorted tin can. Probably these headphones have a good sound stage to start with so those settings just make it sound like I'm inside the drummers bass drum!


Glad I helped.


----------



## erobuR

I use Sennheiser 598 with Zx but it is super loud..


----------



## dukeReinhardt

UPDATE ON STEREO MIC RECORDING AS MONO:

You have to completely disable Crystalvoice, and then turn your PC off, and then turn it back on (cold boot). From then on, don't mess around with Crystalvoice. This restores Stereo mic functionality. Of course, this means you'll need to live with hiss, because you're not allowed to use noise reduction any more.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Pardon me, never mind. Even with Crystalvoice turned off, it's a crapshoot. Sometimes the mic is stereo, someties it's mono. I'm absolutely certain I read someone on this forum say they were experiencing the exact same thing - the mic sometimes being stereo, and sometimes mono. He must've had Crystalvoice off the entire time, I guess?

Edit: Nope, stereo is gone. Can't seem to get it back, no matter what I do. Got lucky for a few minutes, I suppose.

Edit2: Essentially, the Creative driver team admitted that the mic input working in mono can be "resolved" by turning off Crystalvoice. Here is a quote from my email correspondence: "Based on the information provided by our developers, turning off Chrystal Voice should provide you with similar audio capabilities as you find with the native Windows driver". This means that they're aware that there are driver settings which disable essential functionality. Of course, this is preposterous - why should noise reduction, or more confusingly, directional noise reduction ("Focus"), be turning off stereo mic support?

I asked several times whether the driver team would comment on future support/driver development, and the answer was simply "turn off Crystalvoice". Moreover, as I've been saying, this approach only worked for a brief period of time, after which I've not been able to get the mic working in stereo again. So, the driver behaves differently at times without any difference at all in user settings, and for no good reason, disables essential functionality without warning.

Not sure what more I'm meant to do. That's two weeks of email correspondence, and lots of debugging from me. It's risible that I've paid £200 for a product, and am having to fix design problems by myself :/.

Anyway, I give up for now. Don't really know what to say. I'm fuming.


----------



## malone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pouie*
> 
> Thanks man! Your settings sounded a lot better in game. I'll try without using the SBX Pro Studio settings at all next though (and focusing on just using the equalizer).
> 
> I tried with music turning all that stuff off and just using the EQ and it sounded soooo much better. I feel like those SBX Studio settings are just to make crappy headphones sound better but with fairly good headphones (Siberia V2 at the moment) they make it sound like a distorted tin can. Probably these headphones have a good sound stage to start with so those settings just make it sound like I'm inside the drummers bass drum!


Hey what type of fps games you two playing? I'm playing csgo, should I be using 5.1 or headphone settings? Just got the Zxr today, having a hard time figuring out these settings. I have seinheiser pc350se, there stereo headphones not surround


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Pardon me, never mind. Even with Crystalvoice turned off, it's a crapshoot. Sometimes the mic is stereo, someties it's mono. I'm absolutely certain I read someone on this forum say they were experiencing the exact same thing - the mic sometimes being stereo, and sometimes mono. He must've had Crystalvoice off the entire time, I guess?
> 
> Edit: Nope, stereo is gone. Can't seem to get it back, no matter what I do. Got lucky for a few minutes, I suppose.
> 
> Edit2: Essentially, the Creative driver team admitted that the mic input working in mono can be "resolved" by turning off Crystalvoice. Here is a quote from my email correspondence: "Based on the information provided by our developers, turning off Chrystal Voice should provide you with similar audio capabilities as you find with the native Windows driver". This means that they're aware that there are driver settings which disable essential functionality. Of course, this is preposterous - why should noise reduction, or more confusingly, directional noise reduction ("Focus"), be turning off stereo mic support?
> 
> I asked several times whether the driver team would comment on future support/driver development, and the answer was simply "turn off Crystalvoice". Moreover, as I've been saying, this approach only worked for a brief period of time, after which I've not been able to get the mic working in stereo again. So, the driver behaves differently at times without any difference at all in user settings, and for no good reason, disables essential functionality without warning.
> 
> Not sure what more I'm meant to do. That's two weeks of email correspondence, and lots of debugging from me. It's risible that I've paid £200 for a product, and am having to fix design problems by myself :/.
> 
> Anyway, I give up for now. Don't really know what to say. I'm fuming.


Welcome to the bus of "Im never getting anything creative again, and will do my best to steer any misguided soul away from them"

Them renaming drivers along with their in general crap support over the past 15+ years makes me wonder if i had a temporary brain tumor when i bought the SB Z.


----------



## Pouie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malone*
> 
> Hey what type of fps games you two playing? I'm playing csgo, should I be using 5.1 or headphone settings? Just got the Zxr today, having a hard time figuring out these settings. I have seinheiser pc350se, there stereo headphones not surround


I like BradleyW's idea but I ended up using the "First Person Shooter" preset that comes pre-installed when I play Far Cry 4. You can try that and the Fatal1ty preset, see what works better for each game. Those mostly just uses the SBX features then for music I turn all that SBX stuff off and just use the equalizer (make a nice U-shaped rock curve). - Don't forget to save that profile that make with the "Profile" button on the left.


----------



## malone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pouie*
> 
> I like BradleyW's idea but I ended up using the "First Person Shooter" preset that comes pre-installed when I play Far Cry 4. You can try that and the Fatal1ty preset, see what works better for each game. Those mostly just uses the SBX features then for music I turn all that SBX stuff off and just use the equalizer (make a nice U-shaped rock curve). - Don't forget to save that profile that make with the "Profile" button on the left.


ty for the help. So your running everything in 5.1 with headphones correct?


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

You can check to see if 5.1 is working correctly by doing a test tone. If you have the left, right, center, left and right surround, and subwoofer, then you are using 5.1. If you are only hearing, "Left Channel" "Right Channel" then you are in stereo.


----------



## malone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> You can check to see if 5.1 is working correctly by doing a test tone. If you have the left, right, center, left and right surround, and subwoofer, then you are using 5.1. If you are only hearing, "Left Channel" "Right Channel" then you are in stereo.


all gravy, everything seems to be good in 5.1







just for future reference for other future readers: i found the fatal1ty setting to be the best for csgo


----------



## BradleyW

Just got a replacement pair of CM Pulse R headphones. Looks like they've made changes to the sound profile so I will be messing with my EQ all night. Sounds better on the mid tones at least! They are also much lighter with softer ear foam. Not too bad at all!


----------



## ShamisOMally

I find I get the best positional settings with it set to 70 now, before 100 sounded better but only in very few games, 70 works best for all pretty much


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Pardon me, never mind. Even with Crystalvoice turned off, it's a crapshoot. Sometimes the mic is stereo, someties it's mono. I'm absolutely certain I read someone on this forum say they were experiencing the exact same thing - the mic sometimes being stereo, and sometimes mono. He must've had Crystalvoice off the entire time, I guess?
> 
> Edit: Nope, stereo is gone. Can't seem to get it back, no matter what I do. Got lucky for a few minutes, I suppose.
> 
> Edit2: Essentially, the Creative driver team admitted that the mic input working in mono can be "resolved" by turning off Crystalvoice. Here is a quote from my email correspondence: "Based on the information provided by our developers, turning off Chrystal Voice should provide you with similar audio capabilities as you find with the native Windows driver". This means that they're aware that there are driver settings which disable essential functionality. Of course, this is preposterous - why should noise reduction, or more confusingly, directional noise reduction ("Focus"), be turning off stereo mic support?
> 
> I asked several times whether the driver team would comment on future support/driver development, and the answer was simply "turn off Crystalvoice". Moreover, as I've been saying, this approach only worked for a brief period of time, after which I've not been able to get the mic working in stereo again. So, the driver behaves differently at times without any difference at all in user settings, and for no good reason, disables essential functionality without warning.
> 
> Not sure what more I'm meant to do. That's two weeks of email correspondence, and lots of debugging from me. It's risible that I've paid £200 for a product, and am having to fix design problems by myself :/.
> 
> Anyway, I give up for now. Don't really know what to say. I'm fuming.


Here is my recommendation... if it does not work the way you want it to now with the current drivers, sell the card take your loss and buy a different sound card. Creative will never fix the issue and the current driver is the last driver you will ever see for this card!


----------



## rudyae86

Hey guys, new in this thread.

I just purchased the Sound blaster z and was wonderinig....

whats the difference between the Z and the sound blaster omni?

I know the omin is usb but i dont want to use all my usb ports and feel like the PCIe slot would not limit its bandwidth compared to usb.

Also, some people have said they sound the same and if soo....

why does the Z curretnly cost 15 dollars more than the omni?

thanks


----------



## ShamisOMally

According to what I'm reading, the Omni only functions as a cheap 5.1 DAC and does not have any of the audio quality or enhancement quality of the same degree as the Z does as all audio processing is done VIA CPU, as the Omni like I said basically functions like a 5.1 DAC with very little quality processing, while the Z comes with its Quad Core CPU for audio clarity, not to mention 114dB signal clarity due to the high quality DSP's on board

Everything I read says if you're using a laptop, get the Omni, if you have a home PC the Z is flat out the best of the two


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> According to what I'm reading, the Omni only functions as a cheap 5.1 DAC and does not have any of the audio quality or enhancement quality of the same degree as the Z does as all audio processing is done VIA CPU, as the Omni like I said basically functions like a 5.1 DAC with very little quality processing, while the Z comes with its Quad Core CPU for audio clarity, not to mention 114dB signal clarity due to the high quality DSP's on board
> 
> Everything I read says if you're using a laptop, get the Omni, if you have a home PC the Z is flat out the best of the two


copy that sir.

I purchased the Sound Blaster Z already

$65 on amazon right now

I kind of knew the answer already but I just wanted to confirm. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> copy that sir.
> 
> I purchased the Sound Blaster Z already
> 
> $65 on amazon right now
> 
> I kind of knew the answer already but I just wanted to confirm. Thanks for the reply


>ignores the entire thread of how bad creative Quality control and drivers are

cant say im sorry when you find out


----------



## sk2play

No issues for 3 decades for me with any of the SB series regarding drivers. SB is very particular though on the model and the MS OS, so when Windows 10 is released probably late 2015, expect another SB model to appear even if they keep the SBz name.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk2play*
> 
> No issues for 3 decades for me with any of the SB series regarding drivers. SB is very particular though on the model and the MS OS, so when Windows 10 is released probably late 2015, expect another SB model to appear even if they keep the SBz name.


I will drink to that! SBZ driver and SB card is rock solid stable and outperforms higher end sound cards. has the best look and UI as well!


----------



## djriful

Omni is portable and cheaper solution for those who has mITX board and etc. Portable as in bringing along with your gaming laptop. Desktop, go with SBZ series full fledge power house for gaming.


----------



## x7007

Did anyone noticed that problem ? I copied from other thread I posted.

The first time I install the nvidia drivers and start PowerDVD 14 everything works correctly in 3D, there is 3D and everything is smooth.

After I install 3DTV I have slow effect when using 3D, it just goes slow-mo, returning to 2D it works well.

It seem that it set the resolution to 1920x1080p 23 hz instead 24 hz in the Nvidia CP, I can't find what causing it, it worked fine before but I can't find the reason it happens.......

SOLUTION :

It seems that using the Headphones with 5.1 output (creative ZXR) causing serious delay and slow down using all movie players in 3D.................. what the hell......... changing to normal 5.1 speakers out put makes the problem go away.

Changing to in PowerDVD to Stereo instead the auto detect fix the problem too, need to Playback the movie again.

Using 5.1 Speakers and changing to headphones while the movie plays still run well.

** Should I use WASAPI in PowerDVD ?

Someone said almost the same problem but different combination

http://forum.cyberlink.com/forum/pos...5BCF717D052F68

Quote:
It also has the affect of bad screen update, only few frames per second for bluray (when wasapi active at powerDVD14 ultra). I will raise a ticket of this to tech support...

Changing from Headphones to Speakers in the Creative Control Panel (ZXR) immediately fix the slow down...

I can't see what is the reason suddently , but it did happen with Xonar Phoebus too when I tried to use 6 speakers set and it didn't want to play the movie at all. so is Arcsoft TotalMedia Theatre.

Anyone knows a permanet fix or I will need to switch from Headphones to Speakers back to Headphones to fix the problem, or play it set to Speakers and set to Headphones.


----------



## LunaP

Anyone see the new Creative Z7? Curious what everyone's take on that is.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegasus*
> 
> Also, why does home cinema 5.1 work only when I choose DTS and only if I have "DTS NeoC" checked? Neither normal DTS nor Dolby play 5.1, only 2.1. "No Encoder" doesn't even play any sound (while it only works on headphone mode, the other modes don't).


"No Encoder" should not pay any sound over the optical. That behavior is correct.

That would allow you to set your optical output to primary if you wanted to do so. If you tried to do so when in Cinematic DD or DTS it would say "in use".

I typically switch from "No encoder" to "DTS" depending on if i want PC speakers or hifi receiver.

Does your receiver support those formats? as I switch those between modes my Harmon Kardon indicates those modes have been selected on the LCD. If i throw something at it it does not understand it says "Unlock"


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I will drink to that! SBZ driver and SB card is rock solid stable and outperforms higher end sound cards. has the best look and UI as well!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk2play*
> 
> No issues for 3 decades for me with any of the SB series regarding drivers. SB is very particular though on the model and the MS OS, so when Windows 10 is released probably late 2015, expect another SB model to appear even if they keep the SBz name.


I agree. I think the SBZ is pretty nice.

still. The the fake "Core3D" chip in the middle of the card has to go.... cheesycheesycheesy


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I will drink to that! SBZ driver and SB card is rock solid stable and outperforms higher end sound cards. has the best look and UI as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sk2play*
> 
> No issues for 3 decades for me with any of the SB series regarding drivers. SB is very particular though on the model and the MS OS, so when Windows 10 is released probably late 2015, expect another SB model to appear even if they keep the SBz name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I think the SBZ is pretty nice.
> 
> still. The the fake "Core3D" chip in the middle of the card has to go.... cheesycheesycheesy
Click to expand...

It's not fake, the real chip is under there. It's just a cover like the sheath itself.


----------



## Clukos

I just bought the Senn HD 598s from the amazon black friday deal. Anyone using them with the Sound Blaster Z AMP? Any comment? Will i need an external amp or is the amp in the Z good enough for these headphones?


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I just bought the Senn HD 598s from the amazon black friday deal. Anyone using them with the Sound Blaster Z AMP? Any comment? Will i need an external amp or is the amp in the Z good enough for these headphones?


I have a [air of Sennheiser hd558 with the foam mods. If I'm not mistaken these 2 models are pretty close in sound. My hd558 sound pretty good with just the Sound Blaster ZX pushing them. But of course any decent headphones will always sound better with a headphone amp powering them. I would recommend running them with just the Sound Blaster to see if the sound is good enough for you. If your like me than you most likely will want a headphone amp to push them alil harder. I started off with a FiiO E11 portable amp which sounds pretty good and isn't very expensive at all.


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> I have a [air of Sennheiser hd558 with the foam mods. If I'm not mistaken these 2 models are pretty close in sound. My hd558 sound pretty good with just the Sound Blaster ZX pushing them. But of course any decent headphones will always sound better with a headphone amp powering them. I would recommend running them with just the Sound Blaster to see if the sound is good enough for you. If your like me than you most likely will want a headphone amp to push them alil harder. I started off with a FiiO E11 portable amp which sounds pretty good and isn't very expensive at all.


I personally find that the volume is far too loud with the headphones straight from the soundcard headphone port. A volume of 6-10 covers everything from quiet to very loud, and since windows steps in 2's that is a bit of a problem. I have ended up going through a ZX desktop unit purely for the purpose of reducing the volume of the headphones. I have tried it also with a FiiO E7 amp and I cant personally say I felt it was compelling compared to the soundcard on its own.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> I agree. I think the SBZ is pretty nice.
> 
> still. The the fake "Core3D" chip in the middle of the card has to go.... cheesycheesycheesy


It's about the only thing that is real. It's a quad core audio chip.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I just bought the Senn HD 598s from the amazon black friday deal. Anyone using them with the Sound Blaster Z AMP? Any comment? Will i need an external amp or is the amp in the Z good enough for these headphones?


I run HD800's among countless others off my ZxR, it's got plenty of power and sounds great.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It's about the only thing that is real. It's a quad core audio chip.


Ok, thanks for the info. glad I did not try to pry it off...

you sure its real. I think there is a screw on the back holding it on if i remember right


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It's about the only thing that is real. It's a quad core audio chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks for the info. glad I did not try to pry it off...
> 
> you sure its real. I think there is a screw on the back holding it on if i remember right
Click to expand...

The chip is under it, it's just a cover/heatsink.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the info. glad I did not try to pry it off...
> 
> you sure its real. I think there is a screw on the back holding it on if i remember right


Yes, the chip is under the red cover.


----------



## DrGerm

Hello:

Sorry, but what I'm looking for, I don't know what it's called so it's hard to search for an answer to my question.

I ordered a Creative Zx card.

I'm going to use the optical out to go to a 5.1 desktop system; no problem.

*HOWEVER*, I use a Razer Tiamat 7.1 headset which has the multi-colored analog 3.5 mm inputs individually marked for the surround inputs (i.e. Green for front, Orange for center/sub, Black for Rear, Grey for mid, as well as Pink for mic)

*Is there* a breakout card or something that can be used to "add on" these analog surround sound outputs to this card? _I can't make out the pictures..._ not clear to me that there are analog surround outs??

Otherwise, I'm sure I'm just left with using these headphones in stereo [green?] only (which isn't a big deal, I'm very underwhelmed so far with the "headphone surround sound" experience).

Thanks!!!

[EDIT]

Oh geeze, actually I think I just found what I'm looking for, wasn't obvious first I looked at it.

The product page states: "Speaker Out : 3 x 3.5mm jacks(F/R/C-Sub)"

So it looks like one could hook up 3 of the 4 surround analog inputs I think.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGerm*
> 
> *Is there* a breakout card or something that can be used to "add on" these analog surround sound outputs to this card? _I can't make out the pictures..._ not clear to me that there are analog surround outs??
> 
> Otherwise, I'm sure I'm just left with using these headphones in stereo [green?] only (which isn't a big deal, I'm very underwhelmed so far with the "headphone surround sound" experience).


3. Line Out 1 jack
(Front L/R)
Connects to the Front Left and Front Right inputs on
powered analog speakers or an A/V receiver.

4. Line Out 2 jack
(Rear L/R)
Connects to the Rear Left and Rear Right inputs on
powered analog speakers or an A/V receiver.

5. Line Out 3 jack
(Center/Subwoofer)
Connects to the Front Center and Subwoofer inputs

you are really only missing Left&Right center....

EDIT: see that you figured it out.... is is less underwhelming now?


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Anyone see the new Creative Z7? Curious what everyone's take on that is.


You mean X7?

Yup, i have been following the past few months. But at 400, it will make a hole in my wallet. Worth it? Probably so


----------



## DrGerm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> EDIT: see that you figured it out.... is is less underwhelming now?


Yes, sorry, feel foolish now.

Since I don't have the card yet, I was going by pics on the internet, and it wasn't obvious at first. *checks in nerd card*

Thanks!


----------



## DrGerm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> You mean X7?
> 
> Yup, i have been following the past few months. But at 400, it will make a hole in my wallet. Worth it? Probably so


Wow







Cool


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> You mean X7?
> 
> Yup, i have been following the past few months. But at 400, it will make a hole in my wallet. Worth it? Probably so


sure its worth it. I'm just trying to decide if i should get one or two McIntosh 50th anniversary edition MC275 amplifiers to go with it.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> >ignores the entire thread of how bad creative Quality control and drivers are
> 
> cant say im sorry when you find out


hey, so far, im doing find with the sound blaster z

loving it


----------



## Creator

Same. The ZxR is the first Creative card that I've never had a single driver issue with. I don't think it has ever not worked. This goes on both Windows 7 and 8.1. Oh, and it sounds great too.


----------



## saint12

anyone found a fix for windows 7 sleep since i installed the card the computer wont sleep i cant even put it to sleep manually.


----------



## khb008

Hey guys I really need your help. I contacted Creative support and they were no help so I'm really glad to have found this thread still alive. I apologize for the long post!

I got the Zx card this morning and tested it out today. There no issues with the installation and the card's audio sounds amazing. However, I ran into a few problems in terms of VoIP that I want to lay before you so that you can tell me whether I should return this or not.

Firstly, my setup is that: I'm running Windows 8.1 x64, Using ACM's BeamMic, Earbuds connected to the ACM and Speakers connected to Front Surround in the rear. I was talking over Teamspeak and everything was going well. I was messing around with the settings until the person on the other end started to hear my computer audio along with my voice. (No, I did not activate "What you hear" input device). I tried to reset everything and made sure "Listen to this device" was not active. I even double and triple checked the input and output devices in TeamSpeak. I then decided to disconnect the speakers and the headphone, use windows sound recorder to record audio while playing music in iTunes. The recording captured the song playing in the background. I then disconnected the ACM and connected my old mic to the rear input and tried same thing again, and once again the sound recorder captures the audio playing even when no speakers or headphones are connected. The audio recorded is not of perfect quality but you can clearly make out the lyrics in the song that is playing.

After fidgeting for more than an hour, I've narrowed it down to the fact that IF I change the "Speaker Config" in Windows Playback devices section, then all of a sudden the Microphone starts to capture audio from my desktop. At least that is what I think triggers it, i'm not 100% sure. I've read several warnings to only set Windows settings once and never touch them again so fine, I can live with that. The next problem however is a lot more troublesome.

Second problem is that, even if I leave the Windows settings alone and reset the Pro Studio settings to default there is still SOME capture of the desktop's audio output. Its not as clear or as loud as with the other issue, BUT there is still something. I tried recording once again with speakers turned off and music playing with all the settings left to default. I ended up recording something that was soft and completely distorted audio. Can't even make out the lyrics of the song however you can clearly tell there is a beat and rhythm.

Unlike the other problem, I can't seem to figure out what is causing this. I've made a recording and uploaded it here for you to see. I was playing a song in the background The speakers are OFF and headphones are disconnected so it can't bee that the mic is picking up audio from those sources. I paused and played music several times to make sure that its not just random noise in the background. Here is the link:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9706146/Example.wma

As you can imagine, this is really annoying for anyone talking to me over TeamSpeak since there this constantly in the background if I'm playing a game or listening to music. I'm really confused, is this a known issue with these cards? Can someone else test this for me? I.e. Play music while using sound recorder and having speakers turned off and volume turned UP.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Can anyone tell me what is the best default sample rate to use in Windows (8.1) on the Z?

I use my comp for gaming majority of the time, mostly CS:GO, and the sound files for it are 44.1KHz.

I also listen to music (44.1 as well), and watch movies/TV shows that are at 48KHz.

Also, what does the "Enable audio enhancements" checkbox do? Is it the same thing as stereo direct?


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the best default sample rate to use in Windows (8.1) on the Z?
> 
> I use my comp for gaming majority of the time, mostly CS:GO, and the sound files for it are 44.1KHz.
> 
> I also listen to music (44.1 as well), and watch movies/TV shows that are at 48KHz.
> 
> Also, what does the "Enable audio enhancements" check box do? Is it the same thing as stereo direct?


Music CDs are 16-bit/44.1K (and most FLAC files).
DVD movies are 24-bit/48K max, I'm assuming games are about the same.
Blu-ray movies can go over 24-bit/48k.
Leaving your audio at 24-bit/96K should really cover everything.

Have no idea what audio enhancements does?
Maybe it boost bass & treble?


----------



## erobuR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Music CDs are 16-bit/44.1K (and most FLAC files).
> DVD movies are 24-bit/48K max, I'm assuming games are about the same.
> Blu-ray movies can go over 24-bit/48k.
> Leaving your audio at 24-bit/96K should really cover everything.
> 
> Have no idea what audio enhancements does?
> Maybe it boost bass & treble?


actually, leaving it on 24/96 creates a disadvantage for you for many multiplayer games like CS:GO because of buffering and bandwith issues that creates strange lag


----------



## Tacoboy

Have no idea what audio enhancements does?
Maybe it boost bass & treble?[/quote]
actually, leaving it on 24/96 creates a disadvantage for you for many multiplayer games like CS:GO because of buffering and bandwith issues that creates strange lag[/quote]

That makes sense.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erobuR*
> 
> actually, leaving it on 24/96 creates a disadvantage for you for many multiplayer games like CS:GO because of buffering and bandwith issues that creates strange lag


Makes sense but then how do we know what each game uses as audio files?

Not just that but makes it bothersome to switch back and foward between different audio quality settings


----------



## khb008

Anyone? Is the crosstalk something that you've all experienced? I just want to know whether I should return this for a refund or exchange it and hope for a functional unit. I've written the whole story out in my last post.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khb008*
> 
> Anyone? Is the crosstalk something that you've all experienced? I just want to know whether I should return this for a refund or exchange it and hope for a functional unit. I've written the whole story out in my last post.


Not me...

I would say to just return it or get a replacement. If the problem persist with the second one, get a full refund.

It does sound like a defect that the sound card has.

If you have tried all you can into fixing it....I would just return it. Easy as that, not going to think twice about it.


----------



## BradleyW

Any evidence to show the correlation between input lag and sound quality?


----------



## djriful

Input lag? Could be your BIOS motherboard the source of issue for having more devices plugged in.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Anyone know why I am getting audio interference with my dual monitors enabled? Any sound will have clear crackling and popping every few seconds till I disable second monitor. Is this a known issue with Soundblaster?


----------



## sk2play

Regarding crackling/popping, the SBz manual states this in the troubleshooting section.

Problems with Digital Audio Devices
Popping noises are heard during playback.
The DMA feature may not be enabled for your computer's drives.
To solve this problem:

For Windows 7:
1. Click Start > Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Device Manager.
If the User Account Control dialog box appears, click the Continue button.
2. Double-click the IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers icon.
3. For each ATA Channel in the list, right-click and select Properties.
4. Click the Advanced Settings tab and select the Enable DMA checkbox.
5. Click the OK button.

For Windows 8:
1. At the right toolbar, click Settings > Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Device
Manager. If the User Account Control dialog box appears, click the Continue button.
2. Double-click the IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers icon.
3. For each ATA Channel in the list, right-click and select Properties.
4. Click the Advanced Settings tab and select the Enable DMA checkbox.
5. Click the OK button.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

This has probably been asked before, but why when you go from the Speakers to Headphones port in the Sound Blaster Control Panel does it configure your headphones in Windows to "5.1 Surround" every time?

I don't use SBX Pro Studio, Scout Mode, EQ or any enhancements.

Even when I set it to "Stereo" manually, and then change to my Speakers output and then back to Headphones, it goes right back to 5.1 Surround.

I just noticed this when I was playing Heroes Of The Storm and the audio option in-game is based off your Windows speaker configuration and can't be changed from in-game.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy*
> 
> This has probably been asked before, but why when you go from the Speakers to Headphones port in the Sound Blaster Control Panel does it configure your headphones in Windows to "5.1 Surround" every time?
> 
> I don't use SBX Pro Studio, Scout Mode, EQ or any enhancements.
> 
> Even when I set it to "Stereo" manually, and then change to my Speakers output and then back to Headphones, it goes right back to 5.1 Surround.
> 
> I just noticed this when I was playing Heroes Of The Storm and the audio option in-game is based off your Windows speaker configuration and can't be changed from in-game.


because it emulate the surround 5.1 otherwise why bother using this card?

there is nothing wrong with the card and this is normal... the 5.1 mode is for stereo emulation not for actual 5.1 setup.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> because it emulate the surround 5.1 otherwise why bother using this card?


Because it makes pinpointing sounds in CS a lot harder? You do realize not everybody likes using fake 5.1? That isn't the primary selling point of the card.


----------



## Axaion

not everyone wants virtual or emulated surround sound when using headphones

for me it royally messes up binarual sounds (everyone sounds like its behind me in center, so mono..)

Managed to make it stick on stereo once.. but now i refuses to do it again


----------



## djriful

if you turn off the surround option, you be only hearing stereo.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk2play*
> 
> Regarding crackling/popping, the SBz manual states this in the troubleshooting section.
> 
> Problems with Digital Audio Devices
> Popping noises are heard during playback.
> The DMA feature may not be enabled for your computer's drives.
> To solve this problem:
> 
> For Windows 7:
> 1. Click Start > Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Device Manager.
> If the User Account Control dialog box appears, click the Continue button.
> 2. Double-click the IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers icon.
> 3. For each ATA Channel in the list, right-click and select Properties.
> 4. Click the Advanced Settings tab and select the Enable DMA checkbox.
> 5. Click the OK button.
> 
> For Windows 8:
> 1. At the right toolbar, click Settings > Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Device
> Manager. If the User Account Control dialog box appears, click the Continue button.
> 2. Double-click the IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers icon.
> 3. For each ATA Channel in the list, right-click and select Properties.
> 4. Click the Advanced Settings tab and select the Enable DMA checkbox.
> 5. Click the OK button.


Thanks but my issue has nothing to do with that. It only happens when I have my second monitor enabled. Also I have no IDE controllers in W10 outside of the Intel Chipset.

Anyone else with dual monitors have this crackling issue?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> if you turn off the surround option, you be only hearing stereo.


If youre ever in denmark, feel free to stop by and we can agree that, this is untrue for my card.

While it might be stereo, in virtual barbershop (on youtube even) when he snaps his fingers left and right, both are behind in the middle when on 5.1 (headphone mode), but works as intended with stereo, or in the line-out port with stereo.


----------



## sinnedone

I thought when switched to headphone mode surround was disabled so you can use headphone mode in games?


----------



## Axaion

Its probably a driver or firmware issue


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Thanks but my issue has nothing to do with that. It only happens when I have my second monitor enabled. Also I have no IDE controllers in W10 outside of the Intel Chipset.
> 
> Anyone else with dual monitors have this crackling issue?


Yes.... with crossfire and v-sync enabled... and it also happens with m-audio firewire audiophile as well, so its not a creative issue.

Try disabling the AMD HDMI audio device in control panel (device manager) if you are using SBz.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> Yes.... with crossfire and v-sync enabled... and it also happens with m-audio firewire audiophile as well, so its not a creative issue.
> 
> Try disabling the AMD HDMI audio device in control panel (device manager) if you are using SBz.


I have v-sync disabled and I never install the AMD HDMI audio.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I have v-sync disabled and I never install the AMD HDMI audio.


disable crossfire


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> disable crossfire


So it's an AMD issue then?


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> So it's an AMD issue then?


Don't entirely know in your case, but AMD (more specially crossfire) has known issues with causing audio popping. Different people have different results. They usually go away when you disable v-sync, but some games, like such as Skyrim v-sync is enabled and not able to be disabled from any menu system.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> Don't entirely know in your case, but AMD (more specially crossfire) has known issues with causing audio popping. Different people have different results. They usually go away when you disable v-sync, but some games, like such as Skyrim v-sync is enabled and not able to be disabled from any menu system.


It's not just games though. It's happening in videos and music as well. Totally fine when I disable the second monitor though,


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> It's not just games though. It's happening in videos and music as well. Totally fine when I disable the second monitor though,


Have you runs any hacks that modify the refresh rate? I did that on one of my computers and it caused issues with adobe flash.

Anyway, videos (like YouTube, VLC, and windows media center) are absolutely flawless on my SBz, so it does not seem like the crossfire to me.

You can read more about that here and decide for yourself:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1520271/sound-blaster-zx-crackling-popping-with-two-290x-cards-in-crossfire



The Last thing I can suggest is to completely reset your BIOS to stock - especially if you have any weird FSB overclocks.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> Have you runs any hacks that modify the refresh rate? I did that on one of my computers and it caused issues with adobe flash.
> 
> Anyway, videos (like YouTube, VLC, and windows media center) are absolutely flawless on my SBz, so it does not seem like the crossfire to me.
> 
> You can read more about that here and decide for yourself:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1520271/sound-blaster-zx-crackling-popping-with-two-290x-cards-in-crossfire
> 
> 
> 
> The Last thing I can suggest is to completely reset your BIOS to stock - especially if you have any weird FSB overclocks.


Yes I have edited my EDID's so that my X-Star is at 120Hz, however this has never been an issue (and still isn't). The only time I ever hear any audio cracking is with a second monitor turned on. Regardless of which monitor I use it's totally normal as it was before I added a second monitor.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Yes I have edited my EDID's so that my X-Star is at 120Hz, however this has never been an issue (and still isn't). The only time I ever hear any audio cracking is with a second monitor turned on. Regardless of which monitor I use it's totally normal as it was before I added a second monitor.


dunno... I have 4 monitors connected always.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

I have the latest drivers installed from the Creative website, (site says the release date is January 22nd 2014) and I've checked for updates using the Creative software, everything says I'm up to date.

Yet Windows is offering to install a newer (?) driver for the "Sound Blaster Audio Controller", released December 2013.



Here is the driver I have currently installed.



Can someone on 8.1 check their Device Manager and see what version they have?

I don't want to install this "newer" driver and bork my software and have to reinstall it.


----------



## djriful




----------



## Nihaan

Does anyone know where to find a backplate for ZXR


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy*
> 
> I have the latest drivers installed from the Creative website, (site says the release date is January 22nd 2014) and I've checked for updates using the Creative software, everything says I'm up to date.
> 
> Yet Windows is offering to install a newer (?) driver for the "Sound Blaster Audio Controller", released December 2013.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the driver I have currently installed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone on 8.1 check their Device Manager and see what version they have?
> 
> I don't want to install this "newer" driver and bork my software and have to reinstall it.


I updated mine, I didn't see any issues

CREATIVE

09/12/2013
Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher

you can always roll back driver which just bring the exact version from before updating, like a little system restore for the driver.

6.0.103.25


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihaan*
> 
> Does anyone know where to find a backplate for ZXR


These people made one for the z/zx - http://www.coldzero.eu/sound-cards-misc/1564-coldzero-backplate-sound-blaster-z-1.html, not sure about the zxr but as can see the site is down atm, maybe contact them and they could make one.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Just received another optional driver in Windows Update for an even newer version, dated 11/17/2014, driver version 6.0.102.32.

Would be nice if there was some transparency with Creative about what these drivers are changing/fixing.

After updating to this version it reset all of my Sound Blaster Control Panel settings which didn't happen with the last driver update.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Same here all settings were deleted had to set them all over again, what the driver changed though i dont have any idea...


----------



## NotAgain

Well it seems to have completely broken ASIO output for me.
I now have two devices listed: "Creative SBZ Series" and "Creative Sound Blaster" which is what I was previously using.

The "Creative Sound Blaster" driver seems to be something which should have been removed as I can't send audio to it at all.
The "Creative SBZ Series" driver will only accept a 2 channel signal rather than 6 channel. (5.1)

Previously I was using ASIO to have a fixed latency for video playback with 5.1 audio downmixed to stereo via SBX Surround. Now I have to use WASAPI, which I have generally found to be less reliable.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy*
> 
> Just received another optional driver in Windows Update for an even newer version, dated 11/17/2014, driver version 6.0.102.32.
> 
> Would be nice if there was some transparency with Creative about what these drivers are changing/fixing.
> 
> After updating to this version it reset all of my Sound Blaster Control Panel settings which didn't happen with the last driver update.


>Creative
>Drivers
>Support
>Ever

Guess the 3 things that does not apply to Creative

It didnt reset anything for me, but i dont run Virtual surround or anything


----------



## djriful

Yeah mine got all reset...


----------



## BradleyW

Don't DL the driver from Win update. Just use the Jan 22 2014 driver (latest) on creative website.


----------



## Axaion

Has anyone tested if the win driver fixes the microphone bug?


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Has anyone tested if the win driver fixes the microphone bug?


It doesn't. It was the first thing I checked.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Don't DL the driver from Win update. Just use the Jan 22 2014 driver (latest) on creative website.


Mine works without issue.


----------



## [CyGnus]

i am running the win update driver with no issues...


----------



## Kamrooz

Has anyone had any static or channel jumping issues on their audio?

Used an X79 board before, no issues. Moved over to two different x99 boards. When I'm watching a movie, music, or playing a game...I'll have snap crackle pop sounds from time to time, and my audio channels jump around....This happened on an asrock x99x killer, as well as a asus x99-a. I've tried switching slots, using the drivers that came on the cd, newest drivers, even the pax drivers. Nothing has solved this problem. If I use the onboard audio, it's perfectly fine. I even bought another ZXR from a local store and tossed it in to test. Same problem even on the new card, so I know it's not hardware failure....

I'm at a loss of words...Might order a STX II soon and pray all goes well....But I have no idea what else to do.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamrooz*
> 
> Has anyone had any static or channel jumping issues on their audio?
> 
> Used an X79 board before, no issues. Moved over to two different x99 boards. When I'm watching a movie, music, or playing a game...I'll have snap crackle pop sounds from time to time, and my audio channels jump around....This happened on an asrock x99x killer, as well as a asus x99-a. I've tried switching slots, using the drivers that came on the cd, newest drivers, even the pax drivers. Nothing has solved this problem. If I use the onboard audio, it's perfectly fine. I even bought another ZXR from a local store and tossed it in to test. Same problem even on the new card, so I know it's not hardware failure....
> 
> I'm at a loss of words...Might order a STX II soon and pray all goes well....But I have no idea what else to do.


Can you try as different pci-e slot?


----------



## KattzPC

Awesome card, or so I thought, till the microphone ports stop'd working, both front and back, also Line-in option doesn't work (well Optical line in works, but not reg line line). Tried everything I could think of. Port recognizes when a mic is plug'd in, but does not pick up any sounds.


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Has anyone tested if the win driver fixes the microphone bug?


What microphone bug?


----------



## x7007

It seems like it's older driver than the one before ........

09/12/2013
Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher

6.0.103.25 - Only Sound Blaster Audio Controller updated.

the hell.....

This time it updated the Sound blaster Audio Controller and the Sound Blaster ZxR , that's why you had your settings reset.


----------



## rudyae86

Im sticking with the offical Creative drivers from their site...so far so good with those


----------



## cheeno50

Does any use the ZXR with the fidelio x2 headphones?

Should i be on normal gain or high gain?

Also what are the best settings for cs go? Do I need to change windows settings when using headphones? Or just leave all that at 5.1?


----------



## dustinr26

Just upgraded to Zx and main issue is when turning PC on or off is when I hear popping. I upgraded from titanium xfi and also noticed that tone and bass are gone out of windows setting. Anyone have the popping when booting on or shutting down?


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeno50*
> 
> Does any use the ZXR with the fidelio x2 headphones?
> 
> Should i be on normal gain or high gain?
> 
> Also what are the best settings for cs go? Do I need to change windows settings when using headphones? Or just leave all that at 5.1?


just leave them at stock settings in the SBX control panel.

Actually just leave SBX surround at 67 percent

untick everything else

leave on low gain since the x1 is really easy do drive anyways.

in windwos control panel, always leave it at 5.1

and thats it.

I wonder, are you also in the head-fi.org forums?

hmmm you seem suspicious...


----------



## cheeno50

yeah i am


----------



## djriful

Shutdown and Startup popping is quite typical thing for most users. I have it too but I just ignore it.


----------



## TheGovernment

I've also got popping, it's no deal at all, just ignore it and enjoy the card.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeno50*
> 
> yeah i am


Not sure why you asked this question here when evidently, head fi know a bit more about the X2.....

just saying.


----------



## cheeno50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Not sure why you asked this question here when evidently, head fi know a bit more about the X2.....
> 
> just saying.


it never hurts to get multiple opinions


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeno50*
> 
> Does any use the ZXR with the fidelio x2 headphones?
> 
> Should i be on normal gain or high gain?
> 
> Also what are the best settings for cs go? Do I need to change windows settings when using headphones? Or just leave all that at 5.1?


If you need more power use the high gain setting.


----------



## sk2play

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk2play*
> 
> Regarding crackling/popping, the SBz manual states this in the troubleshooting section.
> 
> Problems with Digital Audio Devices
> Popping noises are heard during playback.
> The DMA feature may not be enabled for your computer's drives.
> To solve this problem:
> 
> For Windows 7:
> 1. Click Start > Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Device Manager.
> If the User Account Control dialog box appears, click the Continue button.
> 2. Double-click the IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers icon.
> 3. For each ATA Channel in the list, right-click and select Properties.
> 4. Click the Advanced Settings tab and select the Enable DMA checkbox.
> 5. Click the OK button.
> 
> For Windows 8:
> 1. At the right toolbar, click Settings > Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Device
> Manager. If the User Account Control dialog box appears, click the Continue button.
> 2. Double-click the IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers icon.
> 3. For each ATA Channel in the list, right-click and select Properties.
> 4. Click the Advanced Settings tab and select the Enable DMA checkbox.
> 5. Click the OK button.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk2play*


dude, this thing is old crap, no one uses IDE, everyone uses SATA, and if anyone is using IDE for gaming , then he shouldn't be using PCIE-Sound card at all...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk2play*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sk2play*
> 
> Regarding crackling/popping, the SBz manual states this in the troubleshooting section.
> 
> Problems with Digital Audio Devices
> Popping noises are heard during playback.
> The DMA feature may not be enabled for your computer's drives.
> To solve this problem:
> 
> For Windows 7:
> 1. Click Start > Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Device Manager.
> If the User Account Control dialog box appears, click the Continue button.
> 2. Double-click the IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers icon.
> 3. For each ATA Channel in the list, right-click and select Properties.
> 4. Click the Advanced Settings tab and select the Enable DMA checkbox.
> 5. Click the OK button.
> 
> For Windows 8:
> 1. At the right toolbar, click Settings > Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Device
> Manager. If the User Account Control dialog box appears, click the Continue button.
> 2. Double-click the IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers icon.
> 3. For each ATA Channel in the list, right-click and select Properties.
> 4. Click the Advanced Settings tab and select the Enable DMA checkbox.
> 5. Click the OK button.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sk2play*
> 
> 
> 
> dude, this thing is old crap, no one uses IDE, everyone uses SATA, and if anyone is using IDE for gaming , then he shouldn't be using PCIE-Sound card at all...
Click to expand...

Exactly, IDE is the past. That fix is irrelevant.



Stop copy pasting from Internet.


----------



## sk2play

Alright, settle down. Another thing that causes popping/crackling is insufficient 1/8 analog jacks from the speakers (esp Klipsch Pro Media). Using a A/V receiver eliminates popping/crackling with theater speakers.


----------



## Custom Built

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ampy60*
> 
> So the red of this card is its biggest downfall. I set out yesterday to fix that. Using nothing more than what paint and colors my father-in-law had laying around his garage. The results are quite pleasing.
> 
> Original, OEM look.
> 
> I swapped out the 3mm red LEDs for some greater diffusion 5mm blue LEDS, and painted the sound core 3D a nice blue. The result is not perfect due to the difficulty of masking around those close capacitors. However, It's unlikely that anyone will ever look too costly at it.
> 
> Next I needed to paint the shielding. The results were quite pleasing.
> 
> I still need to swap out the red tinted plexi for some clear stuff, but that will take a trip to the hardware store, something that was not part of this project.
> 
> The end results I think look 100 times better than the original once everything it together and running.


I too plan to change LED's in my creative Z. Can you tell me what I need to know to change mine? i.e. voltage rating of LED, type, where you got yours and does it need a resistor?

Thank You.


----------



## ampy60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Custom Built*
> 
> I too plan to change LED's in my creative Z. Can you tell me what I need to know to change mine? i.e. voltage rating of LED, type, where you got yours and does it need a resistor?
> 
> Thank You.


I don't know the exact voltage of the LEDs used, they were just some that I had laying around. They are 5mm, and another individual I talked to said that he used 5mm, 3.2v LEDs and they worked fine. I suspect that you would be fine with most 5mm LEDs.


----------



## Ragsters

I want to change slots for my Soundblaster Z on my motherboard from the bottom PCIe-1x to the top PCIe-X4. Has anyone changed slots without issue? If I recall, the last time I changed slots using a soundblaster card the Windows thought I had installed 2 sound cards.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I want to change slots for my Soundblaster Z on my motherboard from the bottom PCIe-1x to the top PCIe-X4. Has anyone changed slots without issue? If I recall, the last time I changed slots using a soundblaster card the Windows thought I had installed 2 sound cards.


The software will need to re-point at it and it may forget that it is the default sound device, but it should be fine. You shouldn't have to reinstall drivers or anything.


----------



## Axaion

it seems the Creative Z has some -serious- issues with World of Warcraft: Warlords of Dreanor

As it will NOT got to 128 sound channels, it maxes out at 64

Boy it sure would be nice with some support and updates creative


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> it seems the Creative Z has some -serious- issues with World of Warcraft: Warlords of Dreanor
> 
> As it will NOT got to 128 sound channels, it maxes out at 64
> 
> Boy it sure would be nice with some support and updates creative


Deadly Boss Mods forces 64 channels due to the rewrite of WoW's sound engine (amongst other things) for WoD (and due to a bug) that now prioritizes game sounds over anything else, if WoW was told to use 128 you'd never hear DBM sounds.

I assume you use one of those mods. DBM definitely does it, but I'm not sure about BigWigs or others like it.

And it's silly to expect fixes for games from Creative, this isn't 2001 where EAX matters (and is relevant, or exists) and their products make lots of money and are important.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Deadly Boss Mods forces 64 channels due to the rewrite of WoW's sound engine (amongst other things) for WoD (and due to a bug) that now prioritizes game sounds over anything else, if WoW was told to use 128 you'd never hear DBM sounds.
> 
> I assume you use one of those mods. DBM definitely does it, but I'm not sure about BigWigs or others like it.
> 
> And it's silly to expect fixes for games from Creative, this isn't 2001 where EAX matters (and is relevant, or exists) and their products make lots of money and are important.


Actually no, this was without any mods at all


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The software will need to re-point at it and it may forget that it is the default sound device, but it should be fine. You shouldn't have to reinstall drivers or anything.


Thanks for responding! I guess the question is how do I make sure it "re-points" it to the correct slot? Last time reinstalling drivers wouldn't help and the only thing that worked was reinstalling windows.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Actually no, this was without any mods at all


Simply Installing it switches it to 64 as well, I think.

Backup your UI, then delete your W/T/F, Cache, and Interface folder and see if you can enable 128 channels.

Having said that, now I'm doubting as to if 128 was ever actually selectable.I've played for 10 years using a variety of sound hardware and I'm almost certain it was....But I'm seeing many many comments from people that remember 64 as being the highest (with varying sound hardware that supports 128 channels and in varying expansions, including myself) and my own memory of selecting 128 may just be a false memory created by imagining the option there. This may be the case for you as well.

Now, it just so happens that the DBM issue is real, but apparently DBM sounds get cut off or truncated if you have WoW set to use a *lower* amount of sound channels as well as DBM not being the master controller or something like that (in DBM options), so it's not an issue of DBM limiting it to 64, it's actually forcing it to use the max value/amount as anything lower renders the mod audibly useless.


----------



## Axaion

It was on a clean install, im 100% sure you could get 128 sound channels 4 years ago, why wouldent you be able to now, heh


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> It was on a clean install, im 100% sure you could get 128 sound channels 4 years ago, why wouldent you be able to now, heh


Because things change over time ?

Uncheck 'use hardware' in the sound menu , or make sure it's not checked.

Open your W/T/F file and edit this - SET Sound_NumChannels "32" to say 128.

Save it, then check in-game and also the file again to see if it's been changed.

You can also look for a SESound.log" or "SESound" file and see how many channels it says your driver is reporting that your hardware supports

My point being this has nothing to do with the Z, I'm almost certain that back during Wrath/Cata I could select 128, but after that 64 was the max, and this was with the same hardware/driver/OS (An X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion that supports 128 channels)

I can't test any of this as I quit playing 2 weeks after WoD's release.

And at this point all evidence suggests that 64 is the max now, or was as of a few years ago.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The software will need to re-point at it and it may forget that it is the default sound device, but it should be fine. You shouldn't have to reinstall drivers or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding! I guess the question is how do I make sure it "re-points" it to the correct slot? Last time reinstalling drivers wouldn't help and the only thing that worked was reinstalling windows.
Click to expand...

Start the Soundblaster control panel. It'll say to pick a "new" device, or it'll work properly.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Because things change over time ?
> 
> Uncheck 'use hardware' in the sound menu , or make sure it's not checked.
> 
> Open your W/T/F file and edit this - SET Sound_NumChannels "32" to say 128.
> 
> Save it, then check in-game and also the file again to see if it's been changed.
> 
> You can also look for a SESound.log" or "SESound" file and see how many channels it says your driver is reporting that your hardware supports
> 
> My point being this has nothing to do with the Z, I'm almost certain that back during Wrath/Cata I could select 128, but after that 64 was the max, and this was with the same hardware/driver/OS (An X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion that supports 128 channels)
> 
> I can't test any of this as I quit playing 2 weeks after WoD's release.
> 
> And at this point all evidence suggests that 64 is the max now, or was as of a few years ago.


Id be inclined to agree if my Xonar DX didnt do 128 channels with no issues.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Id be inclined to agree if my Xonar DX didnt do 128 channels with no issues.


Have you tried the xonar post 6.0 (WoD client patch)?

The issue is (from what I've seen) only Creative X-Fi and the Asus sound cards support 128 channels(the only two you really see around now). I assume a majority of WoW players are using integrated, and AFAIK Realtek only offers 32..I think.. so 128 wouldn't be selectable anyways, but what does support what I have been saying is that I've barely seen any posts about sound channels from 128 channel capable card owners and the ones that have posted seem to be from around the time of Cataclysm, which implies this is when the issue appeared and they're just used to it by now. Granted, there could be plenty of Asus sound card owners playing WoW and they can select 128 channels so they're not posting, but I'd still expect to see significantly many more posts from 128 channel creative card owners complaining about 64 being the max, and the few posts I have found appeared around Cataclysm, or rather that's the earliest.

We still both agree that back in Cata it was selectable, I'm 99% sure of it.

If you can currently select 128 channels with the Xonar then I'm inclined to agree with you that it is a driver issue, but it's certainly not just a Z issue.


----------



## Axaion

Ill give the xonar a try next time i open my case

Only reason i really noticed is because everything was switched to the left channel from login screen till ingame


----------



## Kamrooz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Can you try as different pci-e slot?


Already tried that..I stated that in the post.

Has anyone else come across this channel jumping and static/pop issue?

So far I've tried changing PCI-E slots, two different x99 mobo's. New drivers, old drives, and PAX Drivers. Even replaced the ZXR for another ZXR to make sure my card wasn't defective, no luck. It literally baffles my mind. Worked fine on my X79, just not on two X99 boards I've tried. considering jumping ship to a Essence STX II, just waiting for stock on a couple sites. But if I could solve this, would save me the trouble as I wouldn't have to dump 200+ on a new high end card.


----------



## sk2play

Kamrooz, what are your system specs? Using SLI/Crossfire? Do you have any USB/Firewire media attached?


----------



## Kamrooz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sk2play*
> 
> Kamrooz, what are your system specs? Using SLI/Crossfire? Do you have any USB/Firewire media attached?


5960x @ 4.5
Tri-X r9 290
4x4gb GSkill Ripjaws DDR4 2666
Seasonic Platinum 1KW PSU
Kraken X60 WC
Asus X99-A MB
Samsung 840 Pro 256gb
Soundblaster ZXR

I am not crossfired, although I do have two r9 290's...Only have one in this rig atm. My old system was a 3930k @ 4.5, with two r9 290's. I had no issues at all with that board and the ZXR, but this X99A, as well as an asrock X99X Killer board had the same channel jumping and static/pop issue. Even moving pci-e slots around for the sound card didn't help =*(.


----------



## sk2play

I would consider the Green nVidia side of things . . . to test.
HDMI issue perhaps with the Red AMD side ?
I dunno as I haven't like Red in over a decade

Sry, maybe someone else with AMD GPU HDMI issue will give better projections


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamrooz*
> 
> Already tried that..I stated that in the post.
> 
> Has anyone else come across this channel jumping and static/pop issue?
> 
> So far I've tried changing PCI-E slots, two different x99 mobo's. New drivers, old drives, and PAX Drivers. Even replaced the ZXR for another ZXR to make sure my card wasn't defective, no luck. It literally baffles my mind. Worked fine on my X79, just not on two X99 boards I've tried. considering jumping ship to a Essence STX II, just waiting for stock on a couple sites. But if I could solve this, would save me the trouble as I wouldn't have to dump 200+ on a new high end card.


If it makes you feel better i cant get any creative card to work reliably with the x99 Xf-f, z and zsr all have issues with the sound driver appearing to crash and not outputting sound. Check out the asus x99-e ws thread I document the same problem and they asus rep never seems to reply to my posts....


----------



## Kamrooz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> If it makes you feel better i cant get any creative card to work reliably with the x99 Xf-f, z and zsr all have issues with the sound driver appearing to crash and not outputting sound. Check out the asus x99-e ws thread I document the same problem and they asus rep never seems to reply to my posts....


I feel your pain. Last time I will ever buy a creative card. Screw it....Want to buy a STX II instead...


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamrooz*
> 
> I feel your pain. Last time I will ever buy a creative card. Screw it....Want to buy a STX II instead...


You may want to hold off from what I have been reading it is not just creative sound cards having the issue.


----------



## TheGovernment

I had a zxr on my ws and my new xpower with no issues at all.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

New driver on the Creative website! Dated December 2014!

NEW FEATURES: WHQL certified driver!!!!!! .... wait, what?

Well, if someone manages to download it, can they share what's "new" about the driver? It currently downloads at 5kb/s and then fails with a network error after 3 miunutes.


----------



## z3razerviper

Cool they have new zxr drivers but i dont have much hope given the new z drivers still had the same problems.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamrooz*
> 
> Already tried that..I stated that in the post.
> 
> Has anyone else come across this channel jumping and static/pop issue?
> 
> So far I've tried changing PCI-E slots, two different x99 mobo's. New drivers, old drives, and PAX Drivers. Even replaced the ZXR for another ZXR to make sure my card wasn't defective, no luck. It literally baffles my mind. Worked fine on my X79, just not on two X99 boards I've tried. considering jumping ship to a Essence STX II, just waiting for stock on a couple sites. But if I could solve this, would save me the trouble as I wouldn't have to dump 200+ on a new high end card.


I do not have your same setup but I have a very similar issue, if not exact. When using a creative x-fi titanium fatality with win 8.1 (NOT 7 or 8, which leads me to windows being the issue) on my x79 system with 3 290x's, whenever more than 1 gfx card was used, say in like bf4, I would hear the distinct "pop" and my sound would stop and sound would crash, sometimes lock up the whole computer.

Its as though you can hear it switch when it has this issue. I honestly think it is a win 8.1 issue. There are mass amounts of sound issues across multiple plateforms.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Well, if someone manages to download it, can they share what's "new" about the driver? It currently downloads at 5kb/s and then fails with a network error after 3 miunutes.


I noticed today my PC that nothing happens when clicking on the SB control panel. I rebooted twice and the problem persisted. Anyway, I suspect many people were hit with this same update that killed their SB control panel and are all trying to simultaneously download the new driver to see if it fixes the issue. It said it would take several hours but then I left for work.


----------



## djriful

New driver no much differences, probably the same driver update from Windows update...

They removed check for update, that software is broken in anyways.


----------



## bbond007

These guys really need have this driver hosted on a proper server or at least provide a torrent....


----------



## Kamrooz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> I do not have your same setup but I have a very similar issue, if not exact. When using a creative x-fi titanium fatality with win 8.1 (NOT 7 or 8, which leads me to windows being the issue) on my x79 system with 3 290x's, whenever more than 1 gfx card was used, say in like bf4, I would hear the distinct "pop" and my sound would stop and sound would crash, sometimes lock up the whole computer.
> 
> Its as though you can hear it switch when it has this issue. I honestly think it is a win 8.1 issue. There are mass amounts of sound issues across multiple plateforms.


I doubt it's a 8.1 issue. I've used the same exact iso to install on my old x79 multiple times and it worked flawlessly. Now on two different x99 boards, with the same iso, jumping channels and static/pop. I honestly have no idea what can cause a problem like this...I'm baffled.


----------



## x7007

Using the headphone settings in Creative Control Panel with 600ohms, no one ever had weird distroted sound till you restart ?

if there is any sound at all it just kill my ears. when it starts nothing from the Creative Control Panel works, I mean nothing from the SBX surround, bass and the others, you change them but you don't hear the differences. changing to 5.1 speakers works as usual, but Headphones setting is ****ed hard..

I can't understand *** is the issue, I could go deaf with this ****, it just get you with suprise and you can't stop it, even with 0% windows volume the sound is just as 200% volume, it super high pitch distroted. The only way to stop it is unplug the headphones from the card.

If you use the What U Hear and check Listen to this device and try to play something, the sound doesn't stop, it just keep going high higher and higher until you can't bare it anymore. as soon as you enable Listen to this device you don't hear the sound duplicate or something, you just hear high pitch that goes stronger, *** is wrong with What U Hear.

The Listen to this device is kinda what happens to me randomly when the sound is ****ed up

Now the microphone is ****ed up, if Noise Reduction is enabled there is nothing getting recorded.
if it's disabled there is recording.
Accoustic Ehco reduction and Focus still work with recording.


----------



## x7007

Can anyone check it , it's urgnet................ I can go bloody DEAF from this **** , seriously it's ****ed up


----------



## Mechrock

Yes, I do believe I can relate.





Is that what you are talking about? I'm still trying to figure out what is causing it. Happens more often with my overclock enabled. Finally happened with cpu not overclocked today. Finally updated my BIOS to the latest one this morning and have slowly been downloading the December 12th Creative Update to see if that does anything. I'm going to get my cpu complete stock for a month or 2 and see if it happens again.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechrock*
> 
> Yes, I do believe I can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you are talking about? I'm still trying to figure out what is causing it. Happens more often with my overclock enabled. Finally happened with cpu not overclocked today. Finally updated my BIOS to the latest one this morning and have slowly been downloading the December 12th Creative Update to see if that does anything. I'm going to get my cpu complete stock for a month or 2 and see if it happens again.


YES

For GODSAKE this is what happens with my HEADPHONES, it doesn't happen with my 5.1 Logitech 5500 Surround using the normal 3.5mm.

It's bloody annoying, it's 100% volume with 600ohms Headphones, it kills my EARS, I should sue stupid creative and microsoft for earing lose, it didn't happen with my Xonar Phoebus.

*Please someone help please someone find a fix .....*


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> YES
> 
> For GODSAKE this is what happens with my HEADPHONES, it doesn't happen with my 5.1 Logitech 5500 Surround using the normal 3.5mm.
> 
> It's bloody annoying, it's 100% volume with 600ohms Headphones, it kills my EARS, I should sue stupid creative and microsoft for earing lose, it didn't happen with my Xonar Phoebus.
> 
> *Please someone help please someone find a fix .....*


Hello,

What's your headphone ?

What card do you have ? (Z, Zx, ZxR ?)

What OS ?

Have you tried to put the card on another PCI-E slot ?

I have no problem at all with my ZxR on Windows 8.1 Pro 64bits using a Sennheiser HD 800 (300 ohms) set to 32/300 ohms on the panel and a Beyerdynamic DT 990 (600 ohms) set to 600ohms on the panel.

I have updated the driver to the last version released this week.

P.S : here's the link of the last updated driver released this week: Creative Sound Blaster ZxR 1.00.28 WHQL


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoforceReloaded*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> What's your headphone ?
> 
> What card do you have ? (Z, Zx, ZxR ?)
> 
> What OS ?
> 
> Have you tried to put the card on another PCI-E slot ?
> 
> I have no problem at all with my ZxR on Windows 8.1 Pro 64bits using a Sennheiser HD 800 (300 ohms) set to 32/300 ohms on the panel and a Beyerdynamic DT 990 (600 ohms) set to 600ohms on the panel.
> 
> I have updated the driver to the last version released this week.
> 
> P.S : here's the link of the last updated driver released this week: Creative Sound Blaster ZxR 1.00.28 WHQL


Well, if me and him have the same problem, it must happened. it's nothing with the drivers, but it's nothing with the computer either.
The drivers are the same as what there was on windows update, the funny thing is didn't happen for like 2 months, as soon as I installed the new released drivers it happened one day after............
Like I said there is no volume control, Windows volume doesn't respond, Creative Control Panel doesn't respond to any changes I do there, something is ****ed with the Creative software, the high pitch is 100% volume and my windows volume set to 45% on all times, like it's going WASAPI mode, like the creative drivers are on WASAPI mode and doesn't respond too any SBX effects nor the windows volume.

DT 990 600ohms
ZXR
Windows 7 x64
I tried 2 PCIE slots, happened on all of them


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Well, if me and him have the same problem, it must happened. it's nothing with the drivers, but it's nothing with the computer either.
> The drivers are the same as what there was on windows update, the funny thing is didn't happen for like 2 months, as soon as I installed the new released drivers it happened one day after............
> Like I said there is no volume control, Windows volume doesn't respond, Creative Control Panel doesn't respond to any changes I do there, something is ****ed with the Creative software, the high pitch is 100% volume and my windows volume set to 45% on all times, like it's going WASAPI mode, like the creative drivers are on WASAPI mode and doesn't respond too any SBX effects nor the windows volume.
> 
> DT 990 600ohms
> ZXR
> Windows 7 x64
> I tried 2 PCIE slots, happened on all of them


Have you tried to set the ohms to 32/300 ohms instead of 600 ohms on the panel to see what happen ?

Can you try on another PC ?

I have no issue at all with Windows 7 64 bits (just tested with my another PC), Windows 8.1 Pro 64bits or Windows 10 64bits TP.

Your problem seems to be a corrupted install of Windows (related to the drivers of the soundcard)

Have you tried to uninstall completely the new driver and reinstall the older one ? (don't do the Windows update)


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoforceReloaded*
> 
> Have you tried to set the ohms to 32/300 ohms instead of 600 ohms on the panel to see what happen ?
> 
> Can you try on another PC ?
> 
> I have no issue at all with Windows 7 64 bits (just tested with my another PC), Windows 8.1 Pro 64bits or Windows 10 64bits TP.
> 
> Your problem seems to be a corrupted install of Windows (related to the drivers of the soundcard)
> 
> Have you tried to uninstall completely the new driver and reinstall the older one ? (don't do the Windows update)


It's not related to a corrupted install of windows. I've reinstalled my OS twice since getting the card and neither time has fixed the issue. I was the one in that video posted above using Klipsh Pro Media 2.1 speakers. I couldn't even imagine the pain x7007 must have felt. **Being completely serious.** Scared the crap out of me multiple times, the only way to stop it is to use the volume knob on the speakers them selves. I swear I'd want to sue Creative for making me go death if I was wearing headphone when that happened. I was afraid it was going to blow out my speakers it was so loud.

x7007, can you post your PC specs in your SIG? Maybe we have some other hardware in common.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechrock*
> 
> It's not related to a corrupted install of windows. I've reinstalled my OS twice since getting the card and neither time has fixed the issue. I was the one in that video posted above using Klipsh Pro Media 2.1 speakers. I couldn't even imagine the pain x7007 must have felt. **Being completely serious.** Scared the crap out of me multiple times, the only way to stop it is to use the volume knob on the speakers them selves. I swear I'd want to sue Creative for making me go death if I was wearing headphone when that happened. I was afraid it was going to blow out my speakers it was so loud.
> 
> x7007, can you post your PC specs in your SIG? Maybe we have some other hardware in common.


I7-3770K @ 4.3
Asus P8Z77-V
Asus Strix 970
Gskill 16Gb 1600Mhz
Samsung 840 Pro 256 Gb
Segate ST350063 0AS
Samsung Raid0 x3 1TB HD103SJ
Windowx 7 x64 non UEFI - moved from old hdd to ssd

it's not the overclock cause Xonar Phoebus worked perfectly fine. I tried many bios config, might missing something but I just need direction on what it could be.


----------



## lauris3722

So I bought Sound Blaster Z yesterday, but Im having some problems with 5.1.. Only front left/right speakers are working while listening to music, but in 5.1 test (control panel) all speakers seem to work fine and correctly connected. I have 5.1 checked in windows control panel and Sound Blaster control panel. Also, when I try to use 5.1 in SRS Sandbox (an audio application), it gives an error that the sound device doesn't support 5.1 channel. How can I fix this?

edit: I managed to get the subwoofer running by checking "Bass redirection" and "Subwoofer gain", rear speakers are still silent.
edit2: Got the rear speakers running by enabling SBX Pro surround to 100%. Yet the SRS thinks 5.1 is not supported.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lauris3722*
> 
> So I bought Sound Blaster Z yesterday, but Im having some problems with 5.1.. Only front left/right speakers are working while listening to music, but in 5.1 test (control panel) all speakers seem to work fine and correctly connected. I have 5.1 checked in windows control panel and Sound Blaster control panel. Also, when I try to use 5.1 in SRS Sandbox (an audio application), it gives an error that the sound device doesn't support 5.1 channel. How can I fix this?
> 
> edit: I managed to get the subwoofer running by checking "Bass redirection" and "Subwoofer gain", rear speakers are still silent.
> edit2: Got the rear speakers running by enabling SBX Pro surround to 100%. Yet the SRS thinks 5.1 is not supported.


SRS Sandbox install a USB fake driver no ?


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lauris3722*
> 
> So I bought Sound Blaster Z yesterday, but Im having some problems with 5.1.. Only front left/right speakers are working while listening to music, but in 5.1 test (control panel) all speakers seem to work fine and correctly connected. I have 5.1 checked in windows control panel and Sound Blaster control panel. Also, when I try to use 5.1 in SRS Sandbox (an audio application), it gives an error that the sound device doesn't support 5.1 channel. How can I fix this?
> 
> edit: I managed to get the subwoofer running by checking "Bass redirection" and "Subwoofer gain", rear speakers are still silent.
> edit2: Got the rear speakers running by enabling SBX Pro surround to 100%. Yet the SRS thinks 5.1 is not supported.


Are you trying to use ASIO with the card set to "headphones" ?
I have found that this new driver will now only accept a 2 channel signal via ASIO when set to "headphones".
The previous driver would accept a 5.1 signal even when the output was set to "headphones" and then apply SBX processing.

5.1 still works with WASAPI.


----------



## Mechrock

I finally was able to download the latest driver. Took half the day. It does change a few things in the software, and I swear even with the same settings my sound for lack of a better word sounds different. Also under speakers/headphones menu, did stereo always show as
"Stereo (2.0/2.1)"?

Also, side question:
What's the difference between normal stereo and "Stereo Direct"?


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> I7-3770K @ 4.3
> Asus P8Z77-V
> Asus Strix 970
> Gskill 16Gb 1600Mhz
> Samsung 840 Pro 256 Gb
> Segate ST350063 0AS
> Samsung Raid0 x3 1TB HD103SJ
> Windowx 7 x64 non UEFI - moved from old hdd to ssd
> 
> it's not the overclock cause Xonar Phoebus worked perfectly fine. I tried many bios config, might missing something but I just need direction on what it could be.


Yeah, I don't see much in common. I thought it could had been a Windows 8 thing, but I guess not.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechrock*
> 
> Yeah, I don't see much in common. I thought it could had been a Windows 8 thing, but I guess not.


So what could it be then ? it's random, it can't be something wrong with the card


----------



## lauris3722

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Are you trying to use ASIO with the card set to "headphones" ?
> I have found that this new driver will now only accept a 2 channel signal via ASIO when set to "headphones".
> The previous driver would accept a 5.1 signal even when the output was set to "headphones" and then apply SBX processing.
> 
> 5.1 still works with WASAPI.


SRS Sandbox is more like an equalizer ( image - http://www.ewaaan.com/wp-content/uploads/SRS-Audio-Sandbox_2.png ), but it creates an additional playback device which needs to be set as default sound device.


----------



## Ragsters

I just finished changing slots and now Windows can not detect the card. What do I do guys?

Everything seems to be working fine now. After a few restarts it kind of just fixed itself.


----------



## x7007

Can someone post the issue to creative ? their stupid site doesn't work after you click submit and they want serial number + a receipt of buying.... pffff that's why I can't post this ****ty problem to them, I'm lazy to pull the card from the computer and find the receipt.
http://asia.creative.com/contactus/technicalassistance


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechrock*
> 
> I finally was able to download the latest driver. Took half the day. It does change a few things in the software, and I swear even with the same settings my sound for lack of a better word sounds different. Also under speakers/headphones menu, did stereo always show as
> "Stereo (2.0/2.1)"?
> 
> Also, side question:
> *What's the difference between normal stereo and "Stereo Direct"*?


96khz and 192khz. But direct allows _only_ stereo.


----------



## Axaion

Creative seems to have stepped up their servers, now the download just times out after 1 hour of 1-3kb/s


----------



## TheGovernment

The guy 4 or 5 post up has a mega drive link. I DL'd it at 11 mbps! lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

Downloading now with amazing speeeeedddd 9.7Kb/s lol


----------



## cheeno50

Hello, Im not sure if this problem was solved yet on the sound blaster zxr.

When i do the speaker configuration test all of my 5.1 speakers works. However, when i listen to music from something like itunes I only get sound out of my left , right and subwoofer.

My center and rear speakers get no sound at all.

Why does this happen? Before getting the sound card i would get sound out of all speakers.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeno50*
> 
> Hello, Im not sure if this problem was solved yet on the sound blaster zxr.
> 
> When i do the speaker configuration test all of my 5.1 speakers works. However, when i listen to music from something like itunes I only get sound out of my left , right and subwoofer.
> 
> My center and rear speakers get no sound at all.
> 
> Why does this happen? Before getting the sound card i would get sound out of all speakers.


Because music is stereo.

Turn on Surround in the SB Control Panel.


----------



## cheeno50

Yea it works with surround option on. SHould i have it at 100% or will that mess up the song?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeno50*
> 
> Yea it works with surround option on. SHould i have it at 100% or will that mess up the song?


Leave it at whatever sounds best to you. I prefer 67%.


----------



## Kamrooz

This might seem like an odd question. But does anyone have the ZXR box + accessories and what not that they would be willing to sell/ship to me? Literally just the packaging. Not the item itself....lol...

Here is my heat

http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=68738

If by any chance someone who plans to keep their zxr and doesn't need the packaging would do this for me. I would EXTREMELY appreciate it. Of course I would pay for the shipping, and a little extra for the effort ^_^. Please pm me if anyone is willing....


----------



## rymnd6c28

hello there, can someone confirm that the Z product line of Sound Blaster are compatible of running surround sound in Mass Effect 1? Because some say that only some Sound Blaster card can run it with surround sound.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rymnd6c28*
> 
> hello there, can someone confirm that the Z product line of Sound Blaster are compatible of running surround sound in Mass Effect 1? Because some say that only some Sound Blaster card can run it with surround sound.


By surround you mean 5.1?
Speakers or Headphones?

I did test it with headphones on SBZ (the most basic OEM model) and everything seemed to work just fine.


----------



## rymnd6c28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> By surround you mean 5.1?
> Speakers or Headphones?
> 
> I did test it with headphones on SBZ (the most basic OEM model) and everything seemed to work just fine.


yeah speaker 5.1 (analog, 3x 3.5mm), because i used Xonar DX and no luck with surround in Mass Effect, and The Witcher. But i was only bothered w/ ME because its my favorite game series.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> The guy 4 or 5 post up has a mega drive link. I DL'd it at 11 mbps! lol


Im blind, cant find it, hah

Ill keep looking









edit: found it on page 299 here


----------



## RaXelliX

^ Yeah but that's for ZxR not Z & Zx


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> ^ Yeah but that's for ZxR not Z & Zx


Lmao, well then, didnt even notice


----------



## RaXelliX

Creative's handing of drivers and their releases really screams amateur hour to me. Firstly why two separate packages for ZxR and other two? Secondly dial-up servers with 56k speed and third no release notes (problably because there arent any?)
Creative could really learn from Nvidia how to build their drivers. Even from AMD.


----------



## Gil80

As a public service, I uploaded the Z drivers for your comfort








Hopefully it's faster than Creative's servers.

Link to download


----------



## Axaion

Doing creative's server work for them, i hope they pay you


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> As a public service, I uploaded the Z drivers for your comfort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it's faster than Creative's servers.
> 
> Link to download


This is great! I'll download when I get home. Did you notice anything different?


----------



## Gil80

I installed it and then went to sleep so not yet


----------



## Shadowjump

Just got the card today to replace a dead X-Fi Titanium.. UTTER CRAP compared to the X-Fi Titanium.

I have a set of Gigaworks S750 and I can't listen to music from all speakers. If I enable surround, all I hear is crappy sound from all speakers. Only the center plays what is supposed to be playing. When I turn it off, I basically have a 2.1 speaker system. W T F. I am going to buy a used X-Fi Titanium now from eBay.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowjump*
> 
> Just got the card today to replace a dead X-Fi Titanium.. UTTER CRAP compared to the X-Fi Titanium.
> 
> I have a set of Gigaworks S750 and I can't listen to music from all speakers. If I enable surround, all I hear is crappy sound from all speakers. Only the center plays what is supposed to be playing. When I turn it off, I basically have a 2.1 speaker system. W T F. I am going to buy a used X-Fi Titanium now from eBay.


Inwent from Titanium Fatality to the Z and I like the sound of the Z better.


----------



## Shadowjump

Yeah, the sound is a bit better. But whats the point to have so many speakers and have it play only with 2 of them?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> As a public service, I uploaded the Z drivers for your comfort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it's faster than Creative's servers.
> 
> Link to download


Much appreciated. Rep added.


----------



## cheeno50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowjump*
> 
> Yeah, the sound is a bit better. But whats the point to have so many speakers and have it play only with 2 of them?


i have the same problem. I find turning surround on 100% gets you close to using all speakers evenly on a 5.1 system. Im not sure how it'll affect your music and games though.

Any solution?


----------



## Robertdt

I just installed the updated drivers. I do notice an improvement. I compared by listening to a movie trailer before and after installing (as well as listening to other things).

I think the driver update gives a little more detail, perhaps slightly cleaner sound, as well as noticeably fuller sound and better positioning and a wider soundstage.


----------



## BradleyW

Server is slow. 5 hour download.


----------



## Shadowjump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeno50*
> 
> i have the same problem. I find turning surround on 100% gets you close to using all speakers evenly on a 5.1 system. Im not sure how it'll affect your music and games though.
> 
> Any solution?


If you listen carefully, you ll hear that only the center plays correctly and the rest, loses lots of frequencies and everything sounds like it has reverb.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Server is slow. 5 hour download.


Use MEGA links posted in last few pages here.


----------



## TheGovernment

5.1 works completely fine on my rig. I think some may just have a funky setting somewhere. With the new driver, even though it says Stereo 2.0/2.1 I still don't have the option to use just the 2 speakers and sub. I have to run 5.1 and turn off the other speakers for that. Sounds fine. SQ was the same with both drivers.


----------



## Shadowjump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> 5.1 works completely fine on my rig. I think some may just have a funky setting somewhere. With the new driver, even though it says Stereo 2.0/2.1 I still don't have the option to use just the 2 speakers and sub. I have to run 5.1 and turn off the other speakers for that. Sounds fine. SQ was the same with both drivers.


If you are referring to me, nagging about 5.1, yeah, 5.1 works perfectly! The upmix is utter crap.


----------



## djriful

SBX Surround is to emulate any stereo source to a 5.1 range. If you have a true 5.1 setup, you should be connecting all those 5.1 jacks or optical and set to 5.1 Speaker mode. For gaming headphones 5.1/7.1 USB is USB nothing to do with the Z cards.

If you have 2.1 speakers, you only have stereo jack. SBX Surround will emulate the 5.1 like experiences into your 2.1 speakers. Same for 2.0 headphones.


----------



## Shadowjump

Thing is, it doesnt work as it should. My old X-Fi worked perfectly when using Stereo Surround. Check this video out I just made, its not long, its 2,5 minutes:






My speakers are connected properly, all 3 jacks.


----------



## djriful

*Download the audio test file, 7.1 channel test video off from my server:** http://downloads.pixiwork.com/ocn/*


----------



## Shadowjump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> *Download the audio test file, 7.1 channel test video off from my server:** http://downloads.pixiwork.com/ocn/*


Yup, works perfectly. All sounds coming from where they are supposed to come.

The problem lies with the upmix. Not 5.1 sound. Movies also sound a lot better than they did with the X-Fi. But movies isnt the only thing I am listening to unfortunately!

Also, the crossover and the sub gain, dont do anything. Looks like this card was design for headphones only and perhaps digital 5.1 (where you can upmix from your receiver anyway)


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowjump*
> 
> If you are referring to me, nagging about 5.1, yeah, 5.1 works perfectly! The upmix is utter crap.


Ahh ok, I see what you mean. Sorry, I though you meant the actual 5.1. Though I do agree the 5.1 upmix isn't the best. I can't say I would ever use it on stereo speakers/headphones anyways though, so it's a non issue for me personally.


----------



## Shadowjump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Ahh ok, I see what you mean. Sorry, I though you meant the actual 5.1. Though I do agree the 5.1 upmix isn't the best. I can't say I would ever use it on stereo speakers/headphones anyways though, so it's a non issue for me personally.


Thats the problem. Looks like Creative made a sound card only for headphones


----------



## Robertdt

Personally, I think I was getting less than I could from my A5+ speakers until this software update. The sound is much fuller than it was with the prior drivers. Now my speakers "fill the room" more in the way I read about them doing in reviews.


----------



## cheeno50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowjump*
> 
> Yeah, the sound is a bit better. But whats the point to have so many speakers and have it play only with 2 of them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowjump*
> 
> Thing is, it doesnt work as it should. My old X-Fi worked perfectly when using Stereo Surround. Check this video out I just made, its not long, its 2,5 minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My speakers are connected properly, all 3 jacks.


this video perfectly describes the problem im having. On my motherboard sound i would get get the same amount of volume out of all 5 speakers. Now the only was to do that is too turn sbx surround to max but only the center speaker actually gets full volume while the rest get some weird reverby tunnel sound.


----------



## Luke7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> Personally, I think I was getting less than I could from my A5+ speakers until this software update. The sound is much fuller than it was with the prior drivers. Now my speakers "fill the room" more in the way I read about them doing in reviews.


I disagree with you.
The new driver has a more flat and hard sound on my system (Stereo Direct)
I have my zxr connected to a Luxman cl34 tube pre amplifier + a YAMAHA B-6 Power Amplifier. Loudspeakers are Dali Epicon 8.
I am back on the SBZxR_CD_LD_1_00_16 driver


----------



## Robertdt

Interesting. I feel like I am getting more power to my A5+s now than with the prior drivers. The sound is much fuller and fills the room more than it did before. I wonder why the variation.

I have my ZXR connected to my S8 subwoofer via RCA analog, and the S8 subwoofer is then connected to the A5+'s.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Got the drivers from Creative's site, took two hours.

Haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Natskyge

Got the z for Christmas tried to install drives from the internet says it will take 13 hours ( mind this is the setup with a 5 mb/s download ) then it randomly canceled the download







. Any ideas?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Pax Drivers for SBZ the latest ones download in 2min http://www.hardwareheaven.com/community/threads/test-it-grab-while-its-hot-pax_sbz_cd_l13_1_00_28v2-00-7z.229003/
I am using them and i like them


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Pax Drivers for SBZ the latest ones download in 2min http://www.hardwareheaven.com/community/threads/test-it-grab-while-its-hot-pax_sbz_cd_l13_1_00_28v2-00-7z.229003/
> I am using them and i like them


>Remember, no changelog

Another pre-EQ'ed stock driver i assume, i really do wonder what tweaks hes done, without the marketing in them, and what each one does instead of calling it "Ultra banana sound, in onana land"

Anyone know?


----------



## [CyGnus]

i think its increased bass and tremble nothing more though you can download the driver and in creative's site its kind of hard so i gave it a try and i like them


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Got the z for Christmas tried to install drives from the internet says it will take 13 hours ( mind this is the setup with a 5 mb/s download ) then it randomly canceled the download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any ideas?


original drivers from alternate source (MEGA):
Z & Zx: https://mega.co.nz/#!91pRxAJL!A-uVzOUxTXhvHINhxqyljb8nsxUGafrUDoaWQj-I6WY
ZxR: https://mega.co.nz/#!3MFn2CJS!ZRhv1OnEj8J2e-Vgu5D3tilX3i_BYAYHYwOOeY6R2zI


----------



## Swuell

How is this card concerning Blu-Ray 5.1 sound vs. the Asus Xonar Essence STX? (I know the STX II is out but damn that card is hard to find waay to much compared to this one) From most of the reviews I've seen including guru3D they've only focused on gaming for Creative whereas Asus they've actually listed what it sounded for movies and musics. :\


----------



## Vegasus

Nevermind.


----------



## aaronlaplante

i fixed this by uninstalling all drivers then re-installing the latest from creative. I suggest you good how to manually remove drivers and always do so before updating hardware drivers.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> How is this card concerning Blu-Ray 5.1 sound vs. the Asus Xonar Essence STX? (I know the STX II is out but damn that card is hard to find waay to much compared to this one) From most of the reviews I've seen including guru3D they've only focused on gaming for Creative whereas Asus they've actually listed what it sounded for movies and musics. :\


If your talking digital, then they are exactly the same. I doubt without any extra features active, even in analog there would be any differences. I personally would never buy an Asus SC because of my Pheobus pile of crap but others say the same about Creative, so...... lol


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> If your talking digital, then they are exactly the same. I doubt without any extra features active, even in analog there would be any differences. I personally would never buy an Asus SC because of my Pheobus pile of crap but others say the same about Creative, so...... lol


everyone is agreed on the phoebus being utterly useless, even the most avid asus fanboys


----------



## iSlayer

Joining the pack, stepped up from an ASUS x79 Deluxe's Realtek thing to a Xonar DGX to a Sound Blaster Z.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> If your talking digital, then they are exactly the same. I doubt without any extra features active, even in analog there would be any differences. I personally would never buy an Asus SC because of my Pheobus pile of crap but others say the same about Creative, so...... lol


Haha well I heard the asus one is actually quite good and really easy to mod the problem is the new one just came out but the supply is limited and the price! The price is $330!!!!! While the new creative is only about $215 or so with an included mic/amp controller! Plus the new creative zx is actually on par with the older asus so they did step up their game audio wise though reading from the reviews--since they had said they were going to make the new asus ones reference...--it seems the new asus ones are still miles ahead so it makes me wish I could of afford them but eeeh. I'll be fine with a Creative ZXR since it comes with the mic/amp controller too and the way it's made is not bad too along with the included inputs/outputs on the card itself. There's quite an analog difference and apparently Creative is the way go compared to ASUS codec wise from what I read on HI-Fi boards due to their use of better codecs but for actually listening it would be ASUS due to the sound it produces though with a good amp creative would be able to sound just as good and the asus would be a moot point so then creative would then be a better choice. XD.

Yeah I did some research after I posted that question haha. I also wanted to know about the sound because they tested the sound for games, media, and music on the asus but only tested the sound for games on the creative and not media or music that's why I wanted to know from people that had the creative.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> everyone is agreed on the phoebus being utterly useless, even the most avid asus fanboys


Yeaap. Heard that lol.


----------



## TheGovernment

I still have my Phoebus sitting in a box in a closet. The reminder on how they needed 9 months to come out with 1 driver AND it fixed none of the issues everyone was having. they laid the blame on everyones PC. It got pretty ugly in the phoebus section on the ROG forums! lol


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I still have my Phoebus sitting in a box in a closet. The reminder on how they needed 9 months to come out with 1 driver AND it fixed none of the issues everyone was having. they laid the blame on everyones PC. It got pretty ugly in the phoebus section on the ROG forums! lol


Wow...


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Yes. Asus' Raja was not exactly trying to charm any of the Phoebus buyers. It was painful to read that forum.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> Yes. Asus' Raja was not exactly trying to charm any of the Phoebus buyers. It was painful to read that forum.


The best part was after all of that, they come out with a revision of the card a year and a half later, a bit different hardware and call it fixed.... leaving everyone with the first version, pootched. Hardware issues right from the start. That and after having some major issues with my last bunch of Asus boards leaves me not wanting to buy anything asus again.


----------



## thrgk

would the creative z be worth it for me? its on sale at amazon, I have 2 dayton speakers with an amp and a 12inch sub. Using msi x99 on board atm


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> would the creative z be worth it for me? its on sale at amazon, I have 2 dayton speakers with an amp and a 12inch sub. Using msi x99 on board atm


I bought it but then again I'm coming from onboard chips so it depends if you already have an dedicated card or not... If you do then probably not unless you're going to get some surround sound speakers then yes the would be worth it but if you're sticking with 2 dayton speakers then no just stick with whatever dedicated card you have. Since the new creative Z (which Z are you talking about) especially the ZXR is more towards the surround sound system then a dedicated surround sound system would be a worthy upgrade coming from onboard chips. Though not as much if going with headphones. Since it's about the same as $75 dedicated card with a good amp, and nice full sound stage quality headphones. You'd rather move you're purchase towards the the better DAC amp and quality soundstage headphones if you are interested in headphones since most dedicated cards work the same when concerning headphones as in to work the best--audiophile level--you'd most likely want an DAC amp. There's also a pretty good DAC amp from a company brand that makes it a good versatile listening and gaming mike paired with $33 quality sound stage headphones. (Forgot the name of the Amp and the headphones.) The amp is the most out of the equation and the headphones are cheaper only because I think it's been out since 2009? And regularly goes on sale. But the quality is extremely good and it's full retail is actually over or about $200 but due to new headphones coming out so fast you can just find it for a steal at around $33.


----------



## thrgk

So since I'm using 2 speakers an amp and sub woofer should I just content to use my motherboard port or go ahead and get the creative z to use as a dedicated card ? I don't have any dedicated one currently


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So since I'm using 2 speakers an amp and sub woofer should I just content to use my motherboard port or go ahead and get the creative z to use as a dedicated card ? I don't have any dedicated one currently


Oh well if you don't have a dedicated card then by all means definitely go ahead and get one! Especially with the amount of stuff you're running--which is almost a surround system, just minus the surround sound--you'll definitely notice a vast improvement! Only because you do have that sub woofer there along with the 2 speakers so that would help quite a bit! And you already got an amp so you're covered for headphones. So might as well get the Creative Z then. Which Creative Z are you looking for, I might be able to help you? Depending on what you're looking for I could target you to which one you want and alternatives.

Since ZXR is more geared towards surround so unless you're going to end up buying surround--adding other speakers later on--I wouldn't recommend buying this card I'd just go with the cheaper options like the Z or even lower than that, which would cover the 2 speaker, 2.1 variety. Since the emulation of 5 and 7.1 surround could be emulated via software with you're 2 speaker setup if you're doing that if you're not planning on getting more speakers later. Since that's the true advantage of the higher end cards vs. the lower end is the actual surround sound capabilities vs. 2 speakers output along with the KHZ and MHZ readings.

Though it doesn't pertain much when it comes to headphones since they all do about the same performance wise which is why you'd need a good amp--which you do--so yeah. Hope this helps.


----------



## thrgk

Yea I don't really do headphones tbh. The one I was going to get is in the online deal section I think it's the creative z for $85 and includes microphone. So instead of plugging the audio cable into the green port just plug it into the sound card ? Will my sound be clearer or louder or both ?

Also does the sound. Card need power or just plug it into the pci slot ?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea I don't really do headphones tbh. The one I was going to get is in the online deal section I think it's the creative z for $85 and includes microphone. So instead of plugging the audio cable into the green port just plug it into the sound card ? Will my sound be clearer or louder or both ?
> 
> Also does the sound. Card need power or just plug it into the pci slot ?


just the pci-e slot. It will for sure be better than your onboards analog. If you were running digital, then there would be no difference but analog, yup.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea I don't really do headphones tbh. The one I was going to get is in the online deal section I think it's the creative z for $85 and includes microphone. So instead of plugging the audio cable into the green port just plug it into the sound card ? Will my sound be clearer or louder or both ?
> 
> Also does the sound. Card need power or just plug it into the pci slot ?


Oh S---t! For $85? Yeah go ahead and get it then! I don't really use headphones either though a good quality headphone is nice for on the go listening which I want one just waiting for sales. I just searched it and it's $82 now, so go ahead and get it since the next cheapest one is like $75 or so if I remember correctly and that only supports 2.1--from what I remember--so for that price I'd definitely get this one at this price level! Especially at this discounted mic with the included mic. And yes you would be plugging the audio cable directly into the sound card instead of into your motherboard's port. You'd have to download the drivers and adjust it through that. Though compared to the onboard audio and after adjusting it to what you like the audio itself should definitelyy sound clearer. I wouldn't say louder but the definition of audio is much more defined if you will compared to audio. Loudness can always be adjusted but not muddyness.

The power requirement I'm not sure.. I don't think so for this card but maybe? Since I don't own this version, I'm still waiting for the ZXR to come in which comes in Tuesday.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> just the pci-e slot. It will for sure be better than your onboards analog. If you were running digital, then there would be no difference but analog, yup.










I can't wait for mineee. Though what do you mean if "you were running digital" I thought it was all being ran as analog due to the speakers? :|


----------



## thrgk

Ok I'll go ahead and snag it. Should I buy an optical cable for better sound ? I I am not sure what I have now analog or optical

Edit this is my current cable

http://www.parts-express.com/parts-express-35mm-male-to-male-slim-plug-shielded-audio-cable-25-ft--240-055


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ok I'll go ahead and snag it. Should I buy an optical cable for better sound ? I I am not sure what I have now analog or optical
> 
> Edit this is my current cable
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/parts-express-35mm-male-to-male-slim-plug-shielded-audio-cable-25-ft--240-055


From what the last poster said above it is somewhat inaccurate since even if you were to run digital the sound quality would still be different just the perceived difference would not be as high as analog due to how digital works. And you're running a 3.5 mm to RCA or just a 3.5mm? I"m just wondering since the cable you lined me was just a 3.5mm cable.

For the best sound though I would definitely buy an optical cable only because optical cables would give you the best sound quality even if it's considered digital, the upgrade itself is vast and the technology itself is like going from RCA to HDMI. Which is why the poster above had said if you were running an digital sound vs. analog already then you probably wouldn't notice (unless you were actually using equipment to test it) but the differences are still there if you know what to look for and which type of music to test you can still spot the differences.

Does your speakers support optical cables?


----------



## thrgk

I am not sure. This is my setup. If it does what cables would I need ?


Also someone just said for surround t speaker setup and receiver you don't need a sound card you just use hdmi cable from gou to receiver the monitor


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I am not sure. This is my setup. If it does what cables would I need ?
> 
> 
> Also someone just said for surround t speaker setup and receiver you don't need a sound card you just use hdmi cable from gou to receiver the monitor


You could use the onboard motherboard for a surround sound setup yes but it's not going to be as good as a dedicated soundcard setup when you're doing surround sound system through that with an actual optical cable.

For audio you want optical cable>HDMI. Most audio is usually optical cable and RCA cables with 3.5mm jacks for compliant reasons but for the audio fidelity you want to make sure you have either the optical cable in or the digital RCA cable in for best sound quality. And I'm not sure since I can't see the picture lol... too small.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I am not sure. This is my setup. If it does what cables would I need ?
> 
> 
> Also someone just said for surround t speaker setup and receiver you don't need a sound card you just use hdmi cable from gou to receiver the monitor


Though if you're speaker setups don't take an optical cable than I would go for an RCA cable and if they don't take an RCA cable then the next best thing you can do is to get an RCA cable to 3.5mm adapter and plug it in that way. Since they're both analog it'll transfer nicely. Though I'm not sure if optical cable to 3.5mm or optical cable to RCA exist, even if they do I wouldn't really suggest it unless someone proves me wrong and links me to a review since they have different signals--ones a digital signal and another is analogue--then mixing these two types and then converting it doesn't usually transfer well when talking about audio.


----------



## thrgk

Ah looks like my amp doesn't support it. So what sound card did you say was best if I did go 5.1 setup? And this would be where I plug optical into the sound card ?


----------



## thrgk

It seems here that hdmi is best and doesn't require a sound card. Has better resolution sound and no money to be spent on a soubd cardhttp://www.cnet.com/news/hdmi-vs-optical-which-digital-audio-connection-to-use/


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah looks like my amp doesn't support it. So what sound card did you say was best if I did go 5.1 setup? And this would be where I plug optical into the sound card ?


You're amp doesn't support the optical cable? And it depends do you use you're amp to control you're speakers? If you use your amp to control your speakers--like an receiver--than essentially yes you would connect the optical cable to the amp which the amp would then be connected to the speakers. If you don't use the amp to control the speakers then you would connect the optical cables directly to the speakers.

Also the only thing I didn't like about Creative Z's card is the port options--output--was severely limited to an optical cable. If your looking for an 5.1 card there's an Asus Sonar STX which has all analogue ports and is well received within the Hi-Fi forums community though you don't get certain codecs and the other one would be the just newly released Creative ZXR which comes to around the same price point (due to a cut.) Or if you want to pay top dollar--around $330--there's the Asus Sonar STX II but I don't think you'd want to pay that much for that... Cuz neither do I lol.

I'd personally--and is the one I went for--go with the Creative ZXR due to the fact that the ports have both digital--which the STX lacks--and analogue outputs and the music levels and equipment are actually--this time anyways--surprisingly at the same level as the Sonar STX for a fraction of the price (the retail value got cut) so you're saving alot more money with a newer product, along with the fact that the Creative ZXR has exclusive codecs that are hardwired into games and also use Dolby's digital codecs vs. Asus using a different type of codec and not as reliant when compared to Dolby's. Which is why I went with the Creative ZXR over the STX. Also you have an amp already so that already gives you more of an advantage than I have, so you getting the ZXR is more of a benefit to you than the STX would be since you'll gain more from the ZXR vs. the STX codec wise and compatibility. Performance wise it's about the same now. I'm pretty sure the STX II is much better than the ZXR but that retail value is about $230 more so yeah haha... Modding wise STX is a bit easier to mod than ZXR since the manufacturer themselves make it easier to mod the STX but ZXR isn't that hard to mod either though. If you are interested in modding that is.


----------



## thrgk

Wait so with the $82 one I won't be able to use it with my current amp and 2 speaker and sub setup? It doesn't have a green port for me to use? Yea I have my speakers hooked to the amp and then cable from amp to speakers . My amp is the Dayton dta-1 pioneer said no to optical


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> It seems here that hdmi is best and doesn't require a sound card. Has better resolution sound and no money to be spent on a soubd cardhttp://www.cnet.com/news/hdmi-vs-optical-which-digital-audio-connection-to-use/


You do realize that's talking about connections and not talking about audio within PC connections right...? That's really only which one is more conevenient HDMI vs. Optical and also I rarely ever go with CNET if you really want to check out which is more adept go to SoundandVision and they'll tell you. There's a reason why $3,000 sound system studio equipment run off optical cords and not HDMI... Since HDMI is a passthrough whereas Optical chord is a single chord made for audio. It's entirely different.

Also for the best audio you do need a soundcard it's much better than the onboard motherboard.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Wait so with the $82 one I won't be able to use it with my current amp and 2 speaker and sub setup? It doesn't have a green port for me to use? Yea I have my speakers hooked to the amp and then cable from amp to speakers . My amp is the Dayton dta-1 pioneer said no to optical


It said it has a speakers out 3.5mm jack so you can connect it via that. Yeah I just checked it. Well the SoundBlaster Z apparently says it has 3x3.5mm jacs (L/R/C).


----------



## thrgk

Ah OK. How would I know if my amp does support optical ? And also do you have a link to which cable I'd need to connect from amp to pc?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah OK. How would I know if my amp does support optical ? And also do you have a link to which cable I'd need to connect from amp to pc?


I don't think your amp supports optical at all. And I'm not sure how your amp would connect to the pc. How do you have it connected to the pc now -- do you have it connected via the speakers? If so I'm just going to assume that you'd probably end up connecting the speakers the same way you have your current setup right now. Unless your amp can really connect to the pc and I just don't know about it :|.


----------



## thrgk

Yea idk. I'll see how the creative z helps and if I decide to go surround I got 30 days to return and could buy the other card. Reigate now both speakers wire into the amp then I have a audio cable from amp to pc


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea idk. I'll see how the creative z helps and if I decide to go surround I got 30 days to return and could buy the other card. Reigate now both speakers wire into the amp then I have a audio cable from amp to pc


Ohh well then you would do the same when you get the card lol.







haha.


----------



## thrgk

For surround do the speakers need to be around you or could I set then up horizontally along the wall


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> For surround do the speakers need to be around you or could I set then up horizontally along the wall


Which ones are we talking about?


----------



## thrgk

Well if I go t.1 surround I would only be able to put like 5 5 speakers and the sub against the wall. Say 5 dayton speakers and a 1 inch sub. Is it not worth doing that way and some of the speakers must be behind you?


----------



## cheeno50

I have a 5.1 system but I just keep all the speaker in front of me RL FL Center FR RR and subwoofer on the side.

I have an option to set my system to 2.1 mode on the amp so that my rear speakers act as front speakers also.

What would be the best way to set it up in the sound blaster panel? Should i just set it to 2.1 , stereo direct? I noticed u can also set it to 5.1 and mute the rear speakers but would this affect movies?

Normally I would just leave it in 5.1 mode but I have a serious problem with stereo music as mentioned in post #3038


----------



## NotAgain

Well you aren't going to get rear sounds behind you, if the speakers aren't behind you.
Buy a better 2.0 or 2.1 system instead if you plan on having them all in front of you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeno50*
> 
> Normally I would just leave it in 5.1 mode but I have a serious problem with stereo music as mentioned in post #3038


Upmix to 5.1 in your player by copying the front channels to the rears instead of via the sound card. (very easy to do in JRiver, probably just as easy to do in Foobar)


----------



## rymnd6c28

Finally got my SoundBlaster Z!! So happy with the performance, just one thing though. What settings do i need to turn on/off on the control panel? I'm using Logitech Z5500 through 3x3.5mm.
Do i need the encoder under the 'Cinematic' tab? And what settings should i use in SBX Pro Studio? or should I just turn it off?
And also, EAX option on The Witcher is still greyed out







, what should I do? I'm using the newest driver downloaded from the support's site.
Sorry for asking a lot, but basically I need help understanding all the settings. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rymnd6c28*
> 
> I'm using Logitech Z5500 through 3x3.5mm.
> Do i need the encoder under the 'Cinematic' tab?


No, you would use that if you were connected via an Optical cable for either DTS or Dolby Digital 5.1
5.1 LPCM (uncompressed) via the 3.5mm connections is higher quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rymnd6c28*
> 
> And what settings should i use in SBX Pro Studio? or should I just turn it off?


Probably nothing for speakers.


----------



## thrgk

so if u cant put the speakers behind you, dont bother with 5.1?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Well if I go t.1 surround I would only be able to put like 5 5 speakers and the sub against the wall. Say 5 dayton speakers and a 1 inch sub. Is it not worth doing that way and some of the speakers must be behind you?


Not necessarily behind but it's optimal if you put it say inbetween behind and across from you -- so more like an X pattern then directly behind you. Right behind you would be categorized as 7.1 surround which would be considered the full back rear speakers not just the rear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeno50*
> 
> I have a 5.1 system but I just keep all the speaker in front of me RL FL Center FR RR and subwoofer on the side.
> 
> I have an option to set my system to 2.1 mode on the amp so that my rear speakers act as front speakers also.
> 
> What would be the best way to set it up in the sound blaster panel? Should i just set it to 2.1 , stereo direct? I noticed u can also set it to 5.1 and mute the rear speakers but would this affect movies?
> 
> Normally I would just leave it in 5.1 mode but I have a serious problem with stereo music as mentioned in post #3038


I would really suggest you to optimize your set up and correctly set up you're speakers or there was really no point of getting your surround sound speakers--especially 5.1--and basically a waste of money which you could of just went ahead and opted to get a good but cheaper 2.1 speaker instead... Set the speakers that need to be in the rear to be in the rear at the cross pattern so you would get surround as it should be optimally set and depending on your speakers--the type that you have (you may have to research this and see what professional reviewers say, don't rely on the manufacturers manual as usually they may be wrong) your sub woofer should either be in the front or the back.

If you set the speakers correctly and set the sound mode to 2.1 than you would get overall better sound quality than if you were to set the sound mode to 5.1 with muted rear speakers since you would have all the speakers around you in a 2.1 setup vs. just the front speakers in a 5.1 muted speaker set up. And yes it would affect the movie. So if you want just set it to 2.1 when you need it and when your watching movies--you can re-set it from the movies--just reset the option to 5.1 surround sound.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Well you aren't going to get rear sounds behind you, if the speakers aren't behind you.
> Buy a better 2.0 or 2.1 system instead if you plan on having them all in front of you.


Exactly what I had said. :|

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> so if u cant put the speakers behind you, dont bother with 5.1?


Are you sure you're unable to put any behind you at all??


----------



## c-attack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rymnd6c28*
> 
> Finally got my SoundBlaster Z!! So happy with the performance, just one thing though. What settings do i need to turn on/off on the control panel? I'm using Logitech Z5500 through 3x3.5mm.
> Do i need the encoder under the 'Cinematic' tab? And what settings should i use in SBX Pro Studio? or should I just turn it off?
> And also, EAX option on The Witcher is still greyed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what should I do? I'm using the newest driver downloaded from the support's site.
> Sorry for asking a lot, but basically I need help understanding all the settings. Thanks in advance.


You shouldn't need to do much. When you installed the Creative driver for the Sound Blaster, it should have installed itself as the default device. Open up your control panel > Sound, and slide down the list until you see it. It likely will have a circuit board icon, rather than a speaker and should now say "Default Device" underneath. Regardless of what you do in the Creative software suite, the Z is now doing the sound processing work. I you turn it off with the Creative Software, you will keep amplification and and bypass any sound tweaking devices. You can also do this individually for each tool. I don't use most of the features, but I do use the equalizer, the surround level, and microphone noise reducers. Play around and see how everything works.


----------



## rymnd6c28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> No, you would use that if you were connected via an Optical cable for either DTS or Dolby Digital 5.1
> 5.1 LPCM (uncompressed) via the 3.5mm connections is higher quality.
> Probably nothing for speakers.


Okay then thank you for the answers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c-attack*
> 
> You shouldn't need to do much. When you installed the Creative driver for the Sound Blaster, it should have installed itself as the default device. Open up your control panel > Sound, and slide down the list until you see it. It likely will have a circuit board icon, rather than a speaker and should now say "Default Device" underneath. Regardless of what you do in the Creative software suite, the Z is now doing the sound processing work. I you turn it off with the Creative Software, you will keep amplification and and bypass any sound tweaking devices. You can also do this individually for each tool. I don't use most of the features, but I do use the equalizer, the surround level, and microphone noise reducers. Play around and see how everything works.


Got it, thank you
one more thing, did u do something about the annoying bright red LED?


----------



## c-attack

Buy a sealed case or a hammer. More seriously, I am about to tackle that issue. I'll let you know if I find an easy way to do it. The bulb should come out, although I seem to remember some chatter about it voiding the warranty. Mine has long since passed, but surely someone else on here has taken their's off. Perhaps you can sell it to an aviation company. And well, there is always electrical tape...


----------



## nik69

Hello. Im using sound blaster Z with logitech Z5500 on analog..
I would like to see what settings (SBX,setup,EQ) you people have for music








I find the bass very loud and i would like to find a configuration to reduce it!


----------



## thrgk

yea no real room for 5.1 setup unless I put them all against the wall where my computer is, since 2 feet behind me is my bed and i dont want to hang em from the ceiling. So dont go 5.1, just get a really good 2.1 setup instead, as 5.1 against one wall would not be good?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rymnd6c28*
> 
> one more thing, did u do something about the annoying bright red LED?


I just put black electric tape around the little bulb and called it a day.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I just put black electric tape around the little bulb and called it a day.


I used small blob of blue tack on each LED.


----------



## cheeno50

does anyone use the bass enhancement in the sbx pro studio? What are your thoughts on it for speakers?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rymnd6c28*
> 
> What settings do i need to turn on/off on the control panel?


As someone else suggested: Pro Studio: 20% Surround, 65% Crystalizer and 20% Bass. Everything else off. Smart Volume might be of some benefit with speakers when youre listening music and dont want high peak sounds. Dialog Plus could be useful in some movies. Crystalvoice is personal preference if you're using a mic. Scout mode is pretty useless imo. Not sure about speaker or cinematic settings (i use headphones). Equalizer is again personal preference but i use Rock preset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rymnd6c28*
> 
> And also, EAX option on The Witcher is still greyed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what should I do? I'm using the newest driver downloaded from the support's site.


You need to use Alchemy. Tho it is included with the drivers it's also available as a separate download: http://support.creative.com/Downloads/searchdownloads.aspx?nOS=10&nlanguagelocale=1033&strstring=almy&showdetails=1 < The latest version is 1.45.01


----------



## Crabby654

Hey guys! So I have a Z series sound card and I am not sure if I have my settings setup correctly for my current speaker setup.

Right now I am using the Logitech Z313 Speaker System 2.1 - http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-980-000382-Z313-Speaker-System/dp/B002HWRZ2K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1419993572&sr=8-1&keywords=logitech+2.1+speakers+z313

I tried following the post in this thread suggesting a good setup for surround and good quality. This is what I have right now and I'm curious what you guys think:

SB Panel:
- Surround 91%
- Crystalizer - 65%
- Bass 50% (My bass knob on the subwoofer is turned really low I think, I need to mess with it)
Smart Volume - Off
Dialog Plus - Off
Crystal Voice - Off

Speakers setup - 5.1 with center/subwoofer/rear pair disabled (as well as full-ranger speakers disabled)

Cinematic - No Encoder

Windows Sound - 60% volume
Windows Speaker Setup - 5.1 with center/subwoofer/rear pair disabled (as well as full-ranger speakers disabled)

The reason I have the 5.1 stuff turned off using a 2.1 system is because I think its supposed to make a more powerful surround simulation? maybe?

Does anyone here have any recommendation on adjusting any of these settings for best simulated surround or overall sound quality? (Mainly gaming/watching twitch.tv)


----------



## Name Change

Hi Guys
I just got the Creative Sound Blaster Z with Beamforming Mic, I got couple questions for anyone who uses the mic hows quality and can I manually change impedance like on my Xonar DG.


----------



## rymnd6c28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> As someone else suggested: Pro Studio: 20% Surround, 65% Crystalizer and 20% Bass. Everything else off. Smart Volume might be of some benefit with speakers when youre listening music and dont want high peak sounds. Dialog Plus could be useful in some movies. Crystalvoice is personal preference if you're using a mic. Scout mode is pretty useless imo. Not sure about speaker or cinematic settings (i use headphones). Equalizer is again personal preference but i use Rock preset.
> You need to use Alchemy. Tho it is included with the drivers it's also available as a separate download: http://support.creative.com/Downloads/searchdownloads.aspx?nOS=10&nlanguagelocale=1033&strstring=almy&showdetails=1 < The latest version is 1.45.01


RIGHT, omg im so stupid, im still havent get used to windows 8, i found ALchemy on the start screen, my bad. Thank you anyway!
What exactly is pro studio doing anyway? what does the surround slider have effect on? and also i have the bass checkbox greyed out, what am i missing?


----------



## Axaion

meh and no


----------



## thrgk

is there a USB soundcard that is equal to the creative sound blaster Z? I do not think I have any pcie slots open since I got 4 gpu


----------



## zantetheo

i just bought the sound card and im trying to engage 5.1 surund in my headphones (logitech G430) but i cant.

could you advise me what to do?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> yea no real room for 5.1 setup unless I put them all against the wall where my computer is, since 2 feet behind me is my bed and i dont want to hang em from the ceiling. So dont go 5.1, just get a really good 2.1 setup instead, as 5.1 against one wall would not be good?


ohhh well you could always go with a good 5.1 soundbar like the Vizio soundbar with satellite speakers. Which would solve your having no room issue and then all you would need to essentially do is just put the satellite speakers up on the walls or on the bookcase is all and they're relatively small too but other than that if you wanted to, you could go with a good 2.1 sound system also.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> is there a USB soundcard that is equal to the creative sound blaster Z? I do not think I have any pcie slots open since I got 4 gpu


I have no clue you could try searching XD. I'm not sure if there are any usb equivalent though. Most are going to be pci-e.


----------



## Ragsters

I woke up this morning, turned on the computer and windows did not detect my card. I restarted the computer and still no detection. I then shut the computer off and removed and reinstalled the card from the motherboard, turned on the computer and everything is now running fine. What the heck happened?


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I woke up this morning, turned on the computer and windows did not detect my card. I restarted the computer and still no detection. I then shut the computer off and removed and reinstalled the card from the motherboard, turned on the computer and everything is now running fine. What the heck happened?


It seem like 99% of the times we don't insert the card properly, for me it happened with the Intel CT Lan card, it's so small + PCIE x1 so for some reason I didn't connect or plug/safe it with the nail properly and it moved too much. what happened is that I lost connection randomly to my router and clanking the Lan Cable from the card fixed it. after I pulled it out and plug it properly with plug/safe/nail , it doesn't happen anymore. My creative too was not properly detected on randomly on reboots, but I did the same and it doesn't happen.


----------



## Mikhail89

Can someone help me with this problem?
I have read the thread and i'm using those settings for a pair of Fidelio X1:
-From Windows i have 5.1 with full-range disabled
-From SB panel i have SBX Pro Studio activated and headphone checked.

The problem i'm having is that every now and then in games or while listening music the sound from one of the "virtual speaker" seems to be too much low and grave.If i check every speaker from configure speakers i can hear the one giving me this problem.
There is a way to solve this problem?


----------



## phamtom

Apparently I am ******ed, can somebody tell me how to install PAX drivers for the SBZ?


----------



## Swuell

So got my creative blaster zxr recently but haven't installed it yet though quick question just to be sure, it does support optical out right..? For some reason all the manual's I've found online only have shown the RCA cables... :|


----------



## s74r1

Anyone know how heat durable these things are? I've got a Z right on top of a GTX 970 with backplate roasting it. No other optimal options for placement unless I want to block airflow to one of my video cards (I even tried PCIe extenders but none would fit). hate the way motherboards layout their slots nowadays.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> From what the last poster said above it is somewhat inaccurate since even if you were to run digital the sound quality would still be different just the perceived difference would not be as high as analog due to how digital works. And you're running a 3.5 mm to RCA or just a 3.5mm? I"m just wondering since the cable you lined me was just a 3.5mm cable.
> 
> For the best sound though I would definitely buy an optical cable only because optical cables would give you the best sound quality even if it's considered digital, the upgrade itself is vast and the technology itself is like going from RCA to HDMI. Which is why the poster above had said if you were running an digital sound vs. analog already then you probably wouldn't notice (unless you were actually using equipment to test it) but the differences are still there if you know what to look for and which type of music to test you can still spot the differences.
> 
> Does your speakers support optical cables?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> So got my creative blaster zxr recently but haven't installed it yet though quick question just to be sure, it does support optical out right..? For some reason all the manual's I've found online only have shown the RCA cables... :|


You need the daughter board installed for optical. So you have to have both boards in the box installed.


----------



## Poindexter

After 4 years of onboard listening I took the plunge and got the ZXR. Holy crap is it amazingly superior! The difference is incredibly noticeable.

This card has cost me so much money in the past few days. Upon install, I immediately realized neither my speakers nor headphones were allowing me to hear everything this card is dishing out. So, as of today (and over $1,000 lighter in the wallet), I can say I am very pleased with the sounds coming out of my computer.

The daughter board is pushing digital audio to a Pioneer VSX-1020 receiver I've had for years that then gets the sound pumping to a pair of Pioneer Andrew Jones floor speakers and a 400 watt Klipsch SW-310 sub. Or if I don't want to knock shingles off the roof I plug a set of Philips Fidelio X2s in.

So, hello Z owners club and I am happy to say Creative Z > Realtek onboard audio.


----------



## tw34ker

I've just seen a sweet deal on the ZXR, however some responses I got from Creative Support have turned me off.

I emailed them to clarify the Surround Sound and Duplication options and apparently these are non existant. I want to be able to duplicate a Stereo input to my back speakers for extra volume on the odd occasion, although this isn't absolutely essential. What really annoyed me was when they responded saying that the Surround Sound option was merely a virtual option, and nothing like Dolby Pro Logic (where you'd have a stereo signal upmixed to play through all speakers).

Absolutely set on this card (esp the EMI shield and Phono Jacks), but not if it can't do basic features such as upmixing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poindexter*
> 
> After 4 years of onboard listening I took the plunge and got the ZXR. Holy crap is it amazingly superior! The difference is incredibly noticeable.
> 
> This card has cost me so much money in the past few days. Upon install, I immediately realized neither my speakers nor headphones were allowing me to hear everything this card is dishing out. So, as of today (and over $1,000 lighter in the wallet), I can say I am very pleased with the sounds coming out of my computer.
> 
> The daughter board is pushing digital audio to a Pioneer VSX-1020 receiver I've had for years that then gets the sound pumping to a pair of Pioneer Andrew Jones floor speakers and a 400 watt Klipsch SW-310 sub. Or if I don't want to knock shingles off the roof I plug a set of Philips Fidelio X2s in.
> 
> So, hello Z owners club and I am happy to say Creative Z > Realtek onboard audio.


Were you running optical from your onboard to your VSX-1020 as well? I'm curious as that would mean the receiver is doing the decoding and the sound would be exactly the same from both onboard and the ZXR, since it's just digital and being decoded in the pio, it would literally be impossible for it to sound differently, only analog would/could sound different. Which is the point of the ZxR, they are made for analog and headphones. For digital, you could have just stayed with onboard.

You've got a great PC system for sure but are you sure your new system just isn't better than your old one?

I say this because I see lots of people buying expensive soundcards and using the optical outs, which doesn't make much sense, as onboard in that case would be 100% identical in sound.

That being said, it's a kickass rig with a great sound system, those AJ designed speakers are truly a diamond among coal in the box store speaker game.


----------



## x7007

[quote name="Poindexter" url="/t/1337761/official-creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-series-club/3110#post_23350405"

[/quote]

Why I can never find a desk like this in my country ,,,, Israel.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poindexter*
> 
> After 4 years of onboard listening I took the plunge and got the ZXR. Holy crap is it amazingly superior! The difference is incredibly noticeable.
> 
> This card has cost me so much money in the past few days. Upon install, I immediately realized neither my speakers nor headphones were allowing me to hear everything this card is dishing out. So, as of today (and over $1,000 lighter in the wallet), I can say I am very pleased with the sounds coming out of my computer.
> 
> The daughter board is pushing digital audio to a Pioneer VSX-1020 receiver I've had for years that then gets the sound pumping to a pair of Pioneer Andrew Jones floor speakers and a 400 watt Klipsch SW-310 sub. Or if I don't want to knock shingles off the roof I plug a set of Philips Fidelio X2s in.
> 
> So, hello Z owners club and I am happy to say Creative Z > Realtek onboard audio.


Where did you get that awesome desk? I love it:thumb:


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> Anyone know how heat durable these things are? I've got a Z right on top of a GTX 970 with backplate roasting it. No other optimal options for placement unless I want to block airflow to one of my video cards (I even tried PCIe extenders but none would fit). hate the way motherboards layout their slots nowadays.


Do you have anything in the black PCI-E 16x slot? If you don't, just put your Z there. Solves all heat issues. The slot can run at 4x (heck 1x even) and it provides more than enough bandwidth for the Z.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw34ker*
> 
> I've just seen a sweet deal on the ZXR, however some responses I got from Creative Support have turned me off.
> 
> I emailed them to clarify the Surround Sound and Duplication options and apparently these are non existant. I want to be able to duplicate a Stereo input to my back speakers for extra volume on the odd occasion, although this isn't absolutely essential. What really annoyed me was when they responded saying that the Surround Sound option was merely a virtual option, and nothing like Dolby Pro Logic (where you'd have a stereo signal upmixed to play through all speakers).
> 
> Absolutely set on this card (esp the EMI shield and Phono Jacks), but not if it can't do basic features such as upmixing.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No they don't have Dolby Pro Logic on board, they've never advertised as so otherwise.

However, the workaround is to enable SBX Surround on a stereo source and then pipe that out to how many speakers you have (5.1 in your case). Works just like DPLII with the advantage where you can adjust how much virtual surround seperation you want.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> Anyone know how heat durable these things are? I've got a Z right on top of a GTX 970 with backplate roasting it. No other optimal options for placement unless I want to block airflow to one of my video cards (I even tried PCIe extenders but none would fit). hate the way motherboards layout their slots nowadays.


I don't think GTX 970s get that hot, but if you are concerned maybe you could put a AIO liquid cooler on your video boards which will pump heat out of the case. I now have a firewire card in a slot (between my GPUs) which would have blocked airflow.

I put two sedion 120m's on my two r9 290x and it was the best thing I ever did with those stupid cards.

In reality, even if excess heat does shorten the lifespan, Creative will probably abandon driver support forcing you to buy a new card long before excess heat kills the card.


----------



## tw34ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Do you have anything in the black PCI-E 16x slot? If you don't, just put your Z there. Solves all heat issues. The slot can run at 4x (heck 1x even) and it provides more than enough bandwidth for the Z.
> No they don't have Dolby Pro Logic on board, they've never advertised as so otherwise.
> 
> However, the workaround is to enable SBX Surround on a stereo source and then pipe that out to how many speakers you have (5.1 in your case). Works just like DPLII with the advantage where you can adjust how much virtual surround seperation you want.


I wasn't implying they had advertised PLII support, just that it was disappointing to hear according to them that they had no such equivalent (I had been led to believe that SBX surround handled upmixing).

I am unsure how pumping Virtual Surround to all 5 speakers works exactly, are you saying by forcing it will the algorithm intelligently pump to all, ala DLPII? I'd hate to simply have 2 versions of the same Virtual as that's simply gonna put virtual rear speakers in the front and back.


----------



## Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Were you running optical from your onboard to your VSX-1020 as well? I'm curious as that would mean the receiver is doing the decoding and the sound would be exactly the same from both onboard and the ZXR, since it's just digital and being decoded in the pio, it would literally be impossible for it to sound differently, only analog would/could sound different. Which is the point of the ZxR, they are made for analog and headphones. For digital, you could have just stayed with onboard.
> 
> You've got a great PC system for sure but are you sure your new system just isn't better than your old one?
> 
> I say this because I see lots of people buying expensive soundcards and using the optical outs, which doesn't make much sense, as onboard in that case would be 100% identical in sound.
> 
> That being said, it's a kickass rig with a great sound system, those AJ designed speakers are truly a diamond among coal in the box store speaker game.


I'll try an analog connection to see how things are. Thanks for pointing that out. Hopefully analog isn't much different, with the receiver, so I can lose the daughter board and regain more of the Creative EQ settings. I am plugging my headphones into the card though.

Thanks for the compliment as well. The old audio setup was the Klipsch ProMedia. And it absolutely pales in comparison to my ears.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Why I can never find a desk like this in my country ,,,, Israel.


I'm sure an American company will ship oversees ....check out the link below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Where did you get that awesome desk? I love it:thumb:


It is a Jesper 100 Series in Espresso: http://www.wayfair.com/Jesper-Office-Professional-100-Series-Desk-Shell-X17132-JJP1116.html

My other desk is this one http://www.wayfair.com/Jesper-Office-Motorized-Standing-Desk-in-Wood-63-Top-JJP1062.html and if you can afford it I highly recommend it! Best desk I've ever had. You can see it behind the PC. I use it for my Macs.


----------



## thrgk

How does the Xonar u7 (external) compare to creative z?


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> I don't think GTX 970s get that hot, but if you are concerned maybe you could put a AIO liquid cooler on your video boards which will pump heat out of the case. I now have a firewire card in a slot (between my GPUs) which would have blocked airflow.
> 
> I put two sedion 120m's on my two r9 290x and it was the best thing I ever did with those stupid cards.
> 
> In reality, even if excess heat does shorten the lifespan, Creative will probably abandon driver support forcing you to buy a new card long before excess heat kills the card.


Asus cards don't even spin fans up until 60c so they idle pretty hot, especially the backplate. Yeah I could change the fan slope but I like the silence... at the expense of roasting my SBZ >_>

Only 1-year warranty from creative on these too... ugh. I could mod a side panel fan but that'd ruin the entire aesthetics of my build D:

I suppose I could try one of those Antec SpotCool's http://www.amazon.com/Antec-Spot-Cool-SpotCool-System/dp/B000I5KSNQ


----------



## hanzy

Hey guys, bit of an issue cropped up for me randomly this morning, any ideas?
There have been no real changes to my computer overnight.
Last night I DID mess around with the cinematic settings, but all that is set back to "no encoder". Plus that shouldn't even effect anything because the is only for SPDIF out right?

The issue:
When switching to stereo direct mode sometimes there will be no audio.
Also switching to stereo direct messes with the other options, for instance if I enable stereo direct and then switch to regular stereo I have to set it to 5.1 and then back to stereo in the windows control panel to get audio. The same thing will happen when switching from stereo direct to headphone. Sometimes it will actually take a little while to get the audio back.
I like to use stereo direct to listen to certain music.
This "bug" is making me not use it because it causes so many issues getting the other modes to work properly again, and like I said sometimes there is just not audio with stereo direct!

I have the line out going to my A2+ speakers.
The headphone out is going to my Schitt Valhalla, and then over to my cans.
The mic out is going to the Sound blaster "beam forming" mic.
Running Win7 64 bit.

I have uninstalled and reinstalled the latest driver.
BTW I could not download the driver from the creative site because the download speed was horrendous. I had to search for it online! I guess this is a known issue which they said the fixed on 12/29/2014, but it sure does not seem fixed!

Any help to get this resolved would be great. I really like this card, but I really gotta have this working, it is bugging me to no end.


----------



## senna89

about the SoundBlaster Z series the reviews talk about 80MB of RAM required by Creative drivers, this is true ?


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> Last night I DID mess around with the cinematic settings, but all that is set back to "no encoder". Plus that shouldn't even effect anything because the is only for SPDIF out right?


that is correct. I typically switch cinematic on to Dolby Digital to go to my Harmon Kardon receiver via optical cable otherwise leaving it off is how I use my Audioengine A2s. When I do that switch the speaker setting seems to automatically switch between 5.1 and 2.1, however I still need to remember to mute the output (which will mute the A2s and not the optical). So to answer your question it does seem to affect the speaker setting.

I don't know what stereo direct mode is and don't use it.


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hanzy*
> 
> Hey guys, bit of an issue cropped up for me randomly this morning, any ideas?
> There have been no real changes to my computer overnight.
> Last night I DID mess around with the cinematic settings, but all that is set back to "no encoder". Plus that shouldn't even effect anything because the is only for SPDIF out right?
> 
> The issue:
> When switching to stereo direct mode sometimes there will be no audio.
> Also switching to stereo direct messes with the other options, for instance if I enable stereo direct and then switch to regular stereo I have to set it to 5.1 and then back to stereo in the windows control panel to get audio. The same thing will happen when switching from stereo direct to headphone. Sometimes it will actually take a little while to get the audio back.
> I like to use stereo direct to listen to certain music.
> This "bug" is making me not use it because it causes so many issues getting the other modes to work properly again, and like I said sometimes there is just not audio with stereo direct!
> 
> I have the line out going to my A2+ speakers.
> The headphone out is going to my Schitt Valhalla, and then over to my cans.
> The mic out is going to the Sound blaster "beam forming" mic.
> Running Win7 64 bit.
> 
> I have uninstalled and reinstalled the latest driver.
> BTW I could not download the driver from the creative site because the download speed was horrendous. I had to search for it online! I guess this is a known issue which they said the fixed on 12/29/2014, but it sure does not seem fixed!
> 
> Any help to get this resolved would be great. I really like this card, but I really gotta have this working, it is bugging me to no end.


At least changing modes doesn't BSOD or lockup the computer like X-Fi cards did... but yeah there are a lot of hoops to jump through to get what you want. generally you should close anything you see using the device in windows mixer first before changing modes.


----------



## phamtom

How do I enable ASIO?


----------



## hanzy

Eh, I guess I will just live with the inconvenience.

This is really the only problem I have with the card so far.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> You need the daughter board installed for optical. So you have to have both boards in the box installed.


Oh ok good. Was planning on doing that! The daughter board is just a slot in correct?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Do you have anything in the black PCI-E 16x slot? If you don't, just put your Z there. Solves all heat issues. The slot can run at 4x (heck 1x even) and it provides more than enough bandwidth for the Z.
> No they don't have Dolby Pro Logic on board, they've never advertised as so otherwise.
> 
> However, the workaround is to enable SBX Surround on a stereo source and then pipe that out to how many speakers you have (5.1 in your case). Works just like DPLII with the advantage where you can adjust how much virtual surround seperation you want.


Thank god there's a work around...


----------



## Swuell

http://www.amazon.com/Antec-Spot-Cool-SpotCool-System/dp/B000I5KSNQ

is the airflow really that bad
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> Asus cards don't even spin fans up until 60c so they idle pretty hot, especially the backplate. Yeah I could change the fan slope but I like the silence... at the expense of roasting my SBZ >_>
> 
> Only 1-year warranty from creative on these too... ugh. I could mod a side panel fan but that'd ruin the entire aesthetics of my build D:
> 
> I suppose I could try one of those Antec SpotCool's http://www.amazon.com/Antec-Spot-Cool-SpotCool-System/dp/B000I5KSNQ


http://www.amazon.com/Antec-Spot-Cool-SpotCool-System/dp/B000I5KSNQ

is the airflow really that bad the extra small fan is needed for this card?? :O


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> about the SoundBlaster Z series the reviews talk about 80MB of RAM required by Creative drivers, this is true ?


HELP ?


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> HELP ?


80MB isn't a lot in todays world when everyone is running 8GB+. Who cares about 1% of RAM!

What I can track in terms of SB software I have about 3.7 + 1.4 + 0.6 MB space used. But that is userspace RAM and there is no realistic way to track the peak nor the system space memory used. 80MB doesn't strike me as a crazy figure, seems reasonable once 128 voices of audio are being buffered and played at the same time.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I woke up this morning, turned on the computer and windows did not detect my card. I restarted the computer and still no detection. I then shut the computer off and removed and reinstalled the card from the motherboard, turned on the computer and everything is now running fine. What the heck happened?


I had a similar thing happen to me. I had the sound card in for several months all working fine, made no changes and all of a sudden nothing. I took the card out to send in for RMA which Creative approved. Then I decided to just put it back in and give it one more try... and it worked! I've been using the sound card with no issues since, about a year.

I'd just keep using it unless it gives you further issues.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poindexter*
> 
> After 4 years of onboard listening I took the plunge and got the ZXR. Holy crap is it amazingly superior! The difference is incredibly noticeable.
> 
> This card has cost me so much money in the past few days. Upon install, I immediately realized neither my speakers nor headphones were allowing me to hear everything this card is dishing out. So, as of today (and over $1,000 lighter in the wallet), I can say I am very pleased with the sounds coming out of my computer.
> 
> The daughter board is pushing digital audio to a Pioneer VSX-1020 receiver I've had for years that then gets the sound pumping to a pair of Pioneer Andrew Jones floor speakers and a 400 watt Klipsch SW-310 sub. Or if I don't want to knock shingles off the roof I plug a set of Philips Fidelio X2s in.
> 
> So, hello Z owners club and I am happy to say Creative Z > Realtek onboard audio.


What type of speakers are those large ones? Are you running a 5.1 setup?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw34ker*
> 
> I wasn't implying they had advertised PLII support, just that it was disappointing to hear according to them that they had no such equivalent (I had been led to believe that SBX surround handled upmixing).
> 
> I am unsure how pumping Virtual Surround to all 5 speakers works exactly, are you saying by forcing it will the algorithm intelligently pump to all, ala DLPII? I'd hate to simply have 2 versions of the same Virtual as that's simply gonna put virtual rear speakers in the front and back.


True... :|. That's the purpose I bought this card... Does the Asus Sonar support 5.1 then?


----------



## tw34ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> True... :|. That's the purpose I bought this card... Does the Asus Sonar support 5.1 then?


Tbh I just wanted a replacement for my Auzentech Meridian 2g. The mic in picks up radio stations, but I was wondering if the fact I've removed the PCI bracket/shield from the board (in order to fit it in an old case) would have anything to do with this?

I am changing back to my newer case so I can add it when I build my new system but just a theory.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> True... :|. That's the purpose I bought this card... Does the Asus Sonar support 5.1 then?


What is your setup, and what are you trying to achieve?
There should be no need to replace the card.

Upmixing sucks. Dolby Pro-Logic II is a format which decodes matrixed surround channels from a stereo signal - it is not an upmixer.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Inwent from Titanium Fatality to the Z and I like the sound of the Z better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowjump*
> 
> Just got the card today to replace a dead X-Fi Titanium.. UTTER CRAP compared to the X-Fi Titanium.
> 
> I have a set of Gigaworks S750 and I can't listen to music from all speakers. If I enable surround, all I hear is crappy sound from all speakers. Only the center plays what is supposed to be playing. When I turn it off, I basically have a 2.1 speaker system. W T F. I am going to buy a used X-Fi Titanium now from eBay.


I agree, I think my xfi pro gamer sounds much better plus I liked having the different audio modes to switch to. Unfortunately pci is less common on mobos. I honestly think the Z is probably better but like usual the Creative software / drivers are likely holding it back.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> What is your setup, and what are you trying to achieve?
> There should be no need to replace the card.
> 
> Upmixing sucks. Dolby Pro-Logic II is a format which decodes matrixed surround channels from a stereo signal - it is not an upmixer.


Was trying to get surround sound with 5.1 from this card since I have a surround sound setup but heard it doesn't officially support that? Why was the other guy complaining about Dolby Pro then? Though the Asus Xonar does have a few bits more Dolby speficics but aside from that this one has better drivers overall. :\


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I agree, I think my xfi pro gamer sounds much better plus I liked having the different audio modes to switch to. Unfortunately pci is less common on mobos. I honestly think the Z is probably better but like usual the Creative software / drivers are likely holding it back.


That doesn't sound too good for surround sound if they all sound the same... I guess Asus xonar is my only option then... :|


----------



## KyesaRRi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I woke up this morning, turned on the computer and windows did not detect my card. I restarted the computer and still no detection. I then shut the computer off and removed and reinstalled the card from the motherboard, turned on the computer and everything is now running fine. What the heck happened?


This happens once a month to once a week for my system (zxr).

Normally I uninstall the drivers, use driver fusion to wipe the rest of the drivers out, power down the system and then remove the card. Reboot the PC without the card installed then power down and reinstall the card.

If the card is detected as a "high definition audio device" i repeat the steps until its detected as a zxr.

I also find if the PC is shutdown then powered back up straight afterwords this issue rears its ugly head.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyesaRRi*
> 
> This happens once a month to once a week for my system (zxr).
> 
> Normally I uninstall the drivers, use driver fusion to wipe the rest of the drivers out, power down the system and then remove the card. Reboot the PC without the card installed then power down and reinstall the card.
> 
> If the card is detected as a "high definition audio device" i repeat the steps until its detected as a zxr.
> 
> I also find if the PC is shutdown then powered back up straight afterwords this issue rears its ugly head.


Instead of all that, just try and reset your BIOS to default.

whenever I install the Zx in my pc it remains totally undetected until I reset the BIOS. After the BIOS reset it magically appears.

Its never gone missing once working, but if it did, that's the first thing I'd try to restore it before anything else.


----------



## Mikhail89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikhail89*
> 
> Can someone help me with this problem?
> I have read the thread and i'm using those settings for a pair of Fidelio X1:
> -From Windows i have 5.1 with full-range disabled
> -From SB panel i have SBX Pro Studio activated and headphone checked.
> 
> The problem i'm having is that every now and then in games or while listening music the sound from one of the "virtual speaker" seems to be too much low and grave.If i check every speaker from configure speakers i can hear the one giving me this problem.
> There is a way to solve this problem?


Sorry to quote myself,but can someone help me?


----------



## Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What type of speakers are those large ones? Are you running a 5.1 setup?


Those are Pioneer SP-FS52-LR Andrew Jones Designed: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008NCD2S4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1 that are being run with a Klipsch SW-310: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0045CJ7QW/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d2_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-1&pf_rd_r=1Y0NCK95EM4E8AAK5HKN&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970559082&pf_rd_i=desktop. So not 5.1.


----------



## thrgk

Ah I really like those thank you for linking them. Now those tall speakers are much better then bookshelf speakers correct? Right now I got cheap dayton b625 they were like $35 for a pair. Would those tall ones be better then thePioneer sp-bs-1 as well?

Also I know this is a weird question but how do you keep your wire management so nice


----------



## Swuell

So can you not do true surround 5.1 with this card? If not I guess I"ll go with the Asus Xonar STX or is that just about the same-- though that has the added dolby encodes so what exactly is the difference then? Since now I'm at a lost...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> So can you not do true surround 5.1 with this card? If not I guess I"ll go with the Asus Xonar STX or is that just about the same-- though that has the added dolby encodes so what exactly is the difference then? Since now I'm at a lost...


You can. If the source is 5.1. Otherwise you have to use upscaling, aka Surround.


----------



## Swuell

Ah so is that where this card loses compared to the Xonar--the upscaling part--which is what the other guy was talking about?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Ah so is that where this card loses compared to the Xonar--the upscaling part--which is what the other guy was talking about?


Debateable. Depends entirely on which you prefer more. Some dislike any form of upscaling.


----------



## tw34ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Debateable. Depends entirely on which you prefer more. Some dislike any form of upscaling.


I still haven't gotten a definite yet as to how the 5.1 upmixing works (I quoted a guy before but he didn't reply).

I have NEO: PC, and it seems to work on my current Auzentech Meridian 2g. I think there's a good chance you can use that via analogue outputs, but that the software for the Creative ZXR might block this option when over analogue.

I'd also like to know if the IO plate for a soundcard can affect EMI (Ie does it need to be grounded).


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw34ker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Debateable. Depends entirely on which you prefer more. Some dislike any form of upscaling.
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't gotten a definite yet as to how the 5.1 upmixing works (I quoted a guy before but he didn't reply).
> 
> I have NEO: PC, and it seems to work on my current Auzentech Meridian 2g. I think there's a good chance you can use that via analogue outputs, but that the software for the Creative ZXR might block this option when over analogue.
> 
> I'd also like to know if the IO plate for a soundcard can affect EMI (Ie does it need to be grounded).
Click to expand...

Surround works over Analoge. I know because I am using it this way.

The PCI-e bracket/IO plate is grounded. Both by touching the case and by touching the card's grounds at screw points.

How it exactly works, no one knows. Except the Creative devs that is. But this is what 2.0 upscaled to 5.1 looks like;


I have a song somewhere that I upscaled and recorded to 5.1 if you'd like a demo. It is a 5.1 surround MP3 file, so it will work on your 5.1 speakers even without the card.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Was trying to get surround sound with 5.1 from this card since I have a surround sound setup but heard it doesn't officially support that? Why was the other guy complaining about Dolby Pro then? Though the Asus Xonar does have a few bits more Dolby speficics but aside from that this one has better drivers overall. :\


Dolby Pro-Logic II decodes a 5.1 signal from specially matrixed 2.0 signals. The card does not do this - typically it would be your receiver that does this.
Though I can't think of anything which actually used Pro-Logic II outside of GameCube/Wii games, since they could not output a true 5.1 signal.

If you are using the analog outputs (3x 3.5mm) you get uncompressed 5.1 LPCM from the card, or you can use the Dolby Digital Live/DTS Connect features to encode an AC3/DTS signal if you are using an S/PDIF connection.
Dolby/DTS are lossy (compressed) formats though, since S/PDIF connections can only handle uncompressed 2.0 signals, so I would recommend using the analog outputs.

If you are trying to play a 2.0 signal and want it to play through all speakers, that should be set in the receiver or the player.
I would recommend upmixing 2.0 to 4.0 (or 4.1 if you're using satellite speakers) where the left channel is copied to the rear-left, and right is copied to the rear-right.
That way you still get the proper stereo mix rather than 5.1 upmixing which creates all sorts of weird phasing effects.
That said, stereo is _supposed to be_ stereo. The sound is only meant to come from in front of you, not behind you.

The card does have DTS NeoC upmixing, but that only seems to be available when you are using the S/PDIF output with DTS Connect enabled.

In my experience, the Xonar drivers were awful. Lots of DPC latency problems when you start enabling features on the cards like Dolby Headphone.
Honestly, Creative's drivers have been fine for me. I bought a Xonar DGX and SBZ at the same time, and returned the Xonar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Debateable. Depends entirely on which you prefer more. Some dislike any form of upscaling.


Up_mixing_. Upscaling is a different process - typically you would be talking about video when discussing upscaling, but if you said that in an audio context you probably meant up_sampling_.
Both upscaling and upsampling can be beneficial.

Upmixing is awful if you are trying to create a 5.1 or 7.1 signal from 2.0.
It's acceptable if you are simply copying the left/right channels to the rear/side left/right channels, since that simply plays the stereo signal out of more speakers at once.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Debateable. Depends entirely on which you prefer more. Some dislike any form of upscaling.


But that could always be disabled?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw34ker*
> 
> I still haven't gotten a definite yet as to how the 5.1 upmixing works (I quoted a guy before but he didn't reply).
> 
> I have NEO: PC, and it seems to work on my current Auzentech Meridian 2g. I think there's a good chance you can use that via analogue outputs, but that the software for the Creative ZXR might block this option when over analogue.
> 
> I'd also like to know if the IO plate for a soundcard can affect EMI (Ie does it need to be grounded).


Is it only analogue or does a TOS digital output work to? :\


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Dolby Pro-Logic II decodes a 5.1 signal from specially matrixed 2.0 signals. The card does not do this - typically it would be your receiver that does this.
> Though I can't think of anything which actually used Pro-Logic II outside of GameCube/Wii games, since they could not output a true 5.1 signal.
> 
> If you are using the analog outputs (3x 3.5mm) you get uncompressed 5.1 LPCM from the card, or you can use the Dolby Digital Live/DTS Connect features to encode an AC3/DTS signal if you are using an S/PDIF connection.
> Dolby/DTS are lossy (compressed) formats though, since S/PDIF connections can only handle uncompressed 2.0 signals, so I would recommend using the analog outputs.
> 
> If you are trying to play a 2.0 signal and want it to play through all speakers, that should be set in the receiver or the player.
> I would recommend upmixing 2.0 to 4.0 (or 4.1 if you're using satellite speakers) where the left channel is copied to the rear-left, and right is copied to the rear-right.
> That way you still get the proper stereo mix rather than 5.1 upmixing which creates all sorts of weird phasing effects.
> That said, stereo is _supposed to be_ stereo. The sound is only meant to come from in front of you, not behind you.
> 
> The card does have DTS NeoC upmixing, but that only seems to be available when you are using the S/PDIF output with DTS Connect enabled.
> 
> In my experience, the Xonar drivers were awful. Lots of DPC latency problems when you start enabling features on the cards like Dolby Headphone.
> Honestly, Creative's drivers have been fine for me. I bought a Xonar DGX and SBZ at the same time, and returned the Xonar.
> 
> Up_mixing_. Upscaling is a different process - typically you would be talking about video when discussing upscaling, but if you said that in an audio context you probably meant up_sampling_.
> Both upscaling and upsampling can be beneficial.
> 
> Upmixing is awful if you are trying to create a 5.1 or 7.1 signal from 2.0.
> It's acceptable if you are simply copying the left/right channels to the rear/side left/right channels, since that simply plays the stereo signal out of more speakers at once.


Don't have a receiver... So yeah.

:\
Well some Blu-Ray's and PS4/PS3 games also.

Well now I confused with the whole analogue vs. digital since my speakers said to get the best results I should use the TOS Link digital in but right now you're saying to get the best results with these cards I should use the analogue option... does that mean I need an TOS link adapter?

Oh yeah heard the upmixing for this card is weird unless you do it by x2 increments so if you upmix to surround 6 it's alright... :|. So now I'm still left with whether I should stick with this card or go with the Xonar. >__<

Yeah but what about true surround then?
"S/PDIF output with DTS Connect" how would I do that -- is that the TOSlink or is that specifically recording only? Well I meant more like 5.1 to 7.1 -- since apparently that's a feature of the xonar card which I didn't think that was possible with dolby pro logic 2.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Well now I confused with the whole analogue vs. digital since my speakers said to get the best results I should use the TOS Link digital in but right now you're saying to get the best results with these cards I should use the analogue option... does that mean I need an TOS link adapter?


toslink probably has less noise but analog has better (uncompressed) surround. GPU to receiver via hdmi is probably better than both and then you don't need a soundblaster.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Debateable. Depends entirely on which you prefer more. Some dislike any form of upscaling.
> 
> 
> 
> But that could always be disabled?
Click to expand...

You can disable upscaling. It is the Surround checkbox/slider in SB Control Panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Dolby Pro-Logic II decodes a 5.1 signal from specially matrixed 2.0 signals. The card does not do this - typically it would be your receiver that does this.
> Though I can't think of anything which actually used Pro-Logic II outside of GameCube/Wii games, since they could not output a true 5.1 signal.
> 
> If you are using the analog outputs (3x 3.5mm) you get uncompressed 5.1 LPCM from the card, or you can use the Dolby Digital Live/DTS Connect features to encode an AC3/DTS signal if you are using an S/PDIF connection.
> Dolby/DTS are lossy (compressed) formats though, since S/PDIF connections can only handle uncompressed 2.0 signals, so I would recommend using the analog outputs.
> 
> If you are trying to play a 2.0 signal and want it to play through all speakers, that should be set in the receiver or the player.
> I would recommend upmixing 2.0 to 4.0 (or 4.1 if you're using satellite speakers) where the left channel is copied to the rear-left, and right is copied to the rear-right.
> That way you still get the proper stereo mix rather than 5.1 upmixing which creates all sorts of weird phasing effects.
> That said, stereo is _supposed to be_ stereo. The sound is only meant to come from in front of you, not behind you.
> 
> The card does have DTS NeoC upmixing, but that only seems to be available when you are using the S/PDIF output with DTS Connect enabled.
> 
> In my experience, the Xonar drivers were awful. Lots of DPC latency problems when you start enabling features on the cards like Dolby Headphone.
> Honestly, Creative's drivers have been fine for me. I bought a Xonar DGX and SBZ at the same time, and returned the Xonar.
> 
> Up_mixing_. Upscaling is a different process - typically you would be talking about video when discussing upscaling, but if you said that in an audio context you probably meant up_sampling_.
> Both upscaling and upsampling can be beneficial.
> 
> Upmixing is awful if you are trying to create a 5.1 or 7.1 signal from 2.0.
> It's acceptable if you are simply copying the left/right channels to the rear/side left/right channels, since that simply plays the stereo signal out of more speakers at once.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have a receiver... So yeah.
> 
> :\
> Well some Blu-Ray's and PS4/PS3 games also.
> 
> *Well now I confused with the whole analogue vs. digital since my speakers said to get the best results I should use the TOS Link digital in but right now you're saying to get the best results with these cards I should use the analogue option... does that mean I need an TOS link adapter?*
> 
> Oh yeah heard the upmixing for this card is weird unless you do it by x2 increments so if you upmix to surround 6 it's alright... :|. So now I'm still left with whether I should stick with this card or go with the Xonar. >__<
> 
> Yeah but what about true surround then?
> "S/PDIF output with DTS Connect" how would I do that -- is that the TOSlink or is that specifically recording only? Well I meant more like 5.1 to 7.1 -- since apparently that's a feature of the xonar card which I didn't think that was possible with dolby pro logic 2.
Click to expand...

Why spend a ton of money on a card if you are going to use Digital out? Complete waste. Digital is digital, the difference in quality comes from the DAC.

TOSlink is an optical connection for S/PDIF. Both are a digital signal in/out, it's just a different connector/cable.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> toslink probably has less noise but analog has better (uncompressed) surround. GPU to receiver via hdmi is probably better than both and then you don't need a soundblaster.


Ah but my speakers don't have hdmi and my gpu doesn't have surround sound option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You can disable upscaling. It is the Surround checkbox/slider in SB Control Panel.
> Why spend a ton of money on a card if you are going to use Digital out? Complete waste. Digital is digital, the difference in quality comes from the DAC.
> 
> Yeah i was saying specifically for those not wanting an upscaling. Sorry it wasn't a question haha.
> 
> TOSlink is an optical connection for S/PDIF. Both are a digital signal in/out, it's just a different connector/cable.


Oh.. XD. Than could you possibly link and tell me what I need for an S/PDIF? I just know my speakers need digital in to be the best though I'm not even sure if it's TOSlink or S/PDIF to be accurate. :\ I just know it's an optical.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You can disable upscaling. It is the Surround checkbox/slider in SB Control Panel.
> Why spend a ton of money on a card if you are going to use Digital out? Complete waste. Digital is digital, the difference in quality comes from the DAC.
> 
> TOSlink is an optical connection for S/PDIF. Both are a digital signal in/out, it's just a different connector/cable.


To get native surround sound..? And I just said my speakers said to get the best it is digital yet you're saying for the card to get the best it is optical... But doesn't that criss cross? So TOSlink is the only optical..? And digital is not always digital.. there are different quality digital sources hence optical cable -__-.

EDIT: I mean either way I go i'm not getting the most optimal out of one of my components unless you're telling me that what the manufacturer recommends is a lie. Which basically means I should probably switch to another card that is more digital friendlyy...


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> To get native surround sound..? And I just said my speakers said to get the best it is digital yet you're saying for the card to get the best it is optical... But doesn't that criss cross? So TOSlink is the only optical..? And digital is not always digital.. there are different quality digital sources hence optical cable -__-.
> 
> EDIT: I mean either way I go i'm not getting the most optimal out of one of my components unless you're telling me that what the manufacturer recommends is a lie. Which basically means I should probably switch to another card that is more digital friendlyy...


You don't make any sense dude. Either run a digital signal to a receiver or something that can decode the digital signal sent from the card (coax and toslink (called optical since it uses fiberoptic cable) are the EXACT same signal) or run analog, whats so hard bout that to figure out? And yes digital is always digital.

These cards/no cards have Dolby/DTS internal decoder, you need 3rd party software or a piece of gear to do the decoding. So either you have that or you don't.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> You don't make any sense dude. Either run a digital signal to a receiver or something that can decode the digital signal sent from the card (coax and toslink (called optical since it uses fiberoptic cable) are the EXACT same signal) or run analog, whats so hard bout that to figure out? And yes digital is always digital.
> 
> These cards/no cards have Dolby/DTS internal decoder, you need 3rd party software or a piece of gear to do the decoding. So either you have that or you don't.


There's an adapter... for 3.5mm to toslink or 3.5mm to RCA...

And so basically my speakers for optimal sound quality coming out is rca or toslink.

while the optimal quality apparently to get dts is analogue...

So unless I want to use an adapter than I'd have to either A. lose sound quality coming from my speakers or B. not get dts

What and how do I not make any sense? I don't have a receiver...

So is everybody else with 5.1 setups using a 3.5mm? I didn't know those were the exact same signal that's why I asked.


----------



## TheGovernment

I'm going to bet everyone that has a 5.1 setup is either :
A- has 5.1 analog
B- runs optical to a decoder
Thats it.

BTW what speakers are you running that you want "the best" sound out of?

Why don't you just run your speakers analog?


----------



## senna89

I recently contact Creative for a problem of these products about the amplification gain setting not present.
And Creative confirm it ! In the Z and ZX is not possible set the amplification gain for the headphone, then the card give always permanent 600 ohm !!! and Creative recommends to decreasing the volume from Windows.

*The questions are :*

*1 )* This situation still can give some problems so ?
*2 )* If i plug a traditional headphone with 30-32 ohm the sound can be distorted or tampered than its original sound ?


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Well some Blu-Ray's and PS4/PS3 games also.


None of these use Pro-Logic II. And surely you are not running them through the sound card anyway?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Well now I confused with the whole analogue vs. digital since my speakers said to get the best results I should use the TOS Link digital in but right now you're saying to get the best results with these cards I should use the analogue option... does that mean I need an TOS link adapter?


S/PDIF typically uses an RCA or Optical (TOSLINK) connector.
S/PDIF can transmit uncompressed 2.0 signals, but only compressed 5.1 signals. (Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS)

If you have something which accepts an optical input, then that is your "receiver".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Oh yeah heard the upmixing for this card is weird unless you do it by x2 increments so if you upmix to surround 6 it's alright... :|. So now I'm still left with whether I should stick with this card or go with the Xonar.


What are you wanting to upmix? Music?
If you're upmixing music, do that in your player. If your player does not support this, use a player which does.
I prefer JRiver but that is a paid product. I'm certain you will be able to do this in Foobar, which is free.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Yeah but what about true surround then?
> "S/PDIF output with DTS Connect" how would I do that -- is that the TOSlink or is that specifically recording only? Well I meant more like 5.1 to 7.1 -- since apparently that's a feature of the xonar card which I didn't think that was possible with dolby pro logic 2.


For surround sound, the analog outputs provide the best quality.
Analog audio is uncompressed 5.1 (also known as LPCM) whereas S/PDIF connections can only transmit compressed 5.1 via Dolby Digital or DTS encoding.
To transmit uncompressed 5.1 audio over a digital connection, you need HDMI rather than S/PDIF.

It would be helpful to know what you are trying to connect the sound card to.
If it has a 6 channel (5.1) analog input, I would highly recommend using that.

If it only has a 2 channel analog input and an Optical (S/PDIF) connector, then you will have to use the optical connection and enable either the Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect feature. (DTS probably being the better option if it is supported)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> These cards/no cards have Dolby/DTS internal decoder, you need 3rd party software or a piece of gear to do the decoding. So either you have that or you don't.


On a PC, your player handles the decoding. There is no need for a hardware decoder in the sound card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> If i plug a traditional headphone with 30-32 ohm the sound can be distorted or tampered than its original sound ?


The output impedance on these cards is far too high for that.
The output impedance from sound cards are really only suited to high impedance "studio" headphones.










As a general rule, you want the output impedance of your device to be 1/8th of your headphones.
So with a 22 ohm output impedance, it is only suitable for headphones >176 ohm, regardless of how powerful the amplifier stage is.

For low impedance headphones, I would recommend a good headphone amplifier connected to the stereo output - the least expensive, high quality desktop option being the Schiit Magni 2.
For a portable option, I have seen Fiio amplifiers highly recommended. I think some of them are less expensive, though I have no experience with them.
I would still recommend keeping the sound card for virtual surround processing though, rather than replacing it with a headphone amplifier.


----------



## anthonyl

Hi guys...

I have just installed a shiny new SB Zx sound card and am having a small problem.

I have some AKG K612 Pro headphones and even on 100% volume the sound is very very low...

I have them plugged into the breakout unit and I can turn the volume all the way up and it's like 50% volume on my old Titanium Fatal1ty Pro.

I thought that the in built headphone amp was more than enough to drive my headphones....

Any clues?


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> The output impedance on these cards is far too high for that.
> The output impedance from sound cards are really only suited to high impedance "studio" headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a general rule, you want the output impedance of your device to be 1/8th of your headphones.
> So with a 22 ohm output impedance, it is only suitable for headphones >176 ohm, regardless of how powerful the amplifier stage is.
> 
> For low impedance headphones, I would recommend a good headphone amplifier connected to the stereo output - the least expensive, high quality desktop option being the Schiit Magni 2.
> For a portable option, I have seen Fiio amplifiers highly recommended. I think some of them are less expensive, though I have no experience with them.
> I would still recommend keeping the sound card for virtual surround processing though, rather than replacing it with a headphone amplifier.


I cant keep sound card and amplifier.
I need sound card, what happen if i plug low impedance headphone to this high impedance output ?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I'm going to bet everyone that has a 5.1 setup is either :
> A- has 5.1 analog
> B- runs optical to a decoder
> Thats it.
> 
> BTW what speakers are you running that you want "the best" sound out of?
> 
> Why don't you just run your speakers analog?


There's no reason to quote the best of by the way, that's a bit rude. Aside from that I'm trying to connect it to the Vizio soundbar with sattelite speakers. And I don't really want to connect it via analogue since Vizio said to get the best sound quality out of the speakers I'd have to connect it via digital with optical connection being the best while the RCA connection being good.

So that's why... :|. So that's why I was asking wouldn't an analogue to optical cable make a difference? Since I'm using analogue out of the card and transforming it into optical into the receiver?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> None of these use Pro-Logic II. And surely you are not running them through the sound card anyway?


No I was just saying those. I thought they did, sorry then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> S/PDIF typically uses an RCA or Optical (TOSLINK) connector.
> S/PDIF can transmit uncompressed 2.0 signals, but only compressed 5.1 signals. (Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS)
> 
> If you have something which accepts an optical input, then that is your "receiver".


Thanks for the clarification. My "receiver" would be my Vizio soundbar with sattelite speakers then. Which is a 5.1 surround sound setup and says that an optical connection would be best for sound output compared to the analogue that's why I wanted to use optical.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> What are you wanting to upmix? Music?
> If you're upmixing music, do that in your player. If your player does not support this, use a player which does.
> I prefer JRiver but that is a paid product. I'm certain you will be able to do this in Foobar, which is free.


Nothing really. I'm not planning on upmixing anything to be exact, I just read about it while reading reviews for this card is all. I do want surround sound from this card though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> For surround sound, the analog outputs provide the best quality.
> Analog audio is uncompressed 5.1 (also known as LPCM) whereas S/PDIF connections can only transmit compressed 5.1 via Dolby Digital or DTS encoding.
> To transmit uncompressed 5.1 audio over a digital connection, you need HDMI rather than S/PDIF.
> 
> It would be helpful to know what you are trying to connect the sound card to.
> If it has a 6 channel (5.1) analog input, I would highly recommend using that.
> 
> If it only has a 2 channel analog input and an Optical (S/PDIF) connector, then you will have to use the optical connection and enable either the Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect feature. (DTS probably being the better option if it is supported)


That's what everybody keeps saying--about analogue--so would an analogue to optical cable be optimal then? Or should I look at another card like the Xonar that can support the optical out better? The Xonar has some dolby i think maybe DTS I don't remember. Have to look at it again. I'd do hdmi but my vizio doesn't support hdmi it only supports RCA or TOSlink for optical.

Trying to connect the soundcard to a Vizio soundbar 5.1 surround sound system with satellite speakers. It does except the manafacturer states that to get the best sound quality out of the speakers you'd have to use the digital where optical is best and RCA is good and I guess analogue is just alright.

That's why I'm asking if an analogue to optical cable would help since there'd be no point in going optical from my sound card if the the music/video coming from my speakers still sound bad since the speakers themselves state that analogue sounds worse compared to when it is connected via digital. Unless the manufacturer's statements are false... :|. Though I highly doubt they'd lie about which is the optimal quality for input on their own hardware.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> On a PC, your player handles the decoding. There is no need for a hardware decoder in the sound card.


Yeah that's what I was thinking too...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> The output impedance on these cards is far too high for that.
> The output impedance from sound cards are really only suited to high impedance "studio" headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a general rule, you want the output impedance of your device to be 1/8th of your headphones.
> So with a 22 ohm output impedance, it is only suitable for headphones >176 ohm, regardless of how powerful the amplifier stage is.
> 
> For low impedance headphones, I would recommend a good headphone amplifier connected to the stereo output - the least expensive, high quality desktop option being the Schiit Magni 2.
> For a portable option, I have seen Fiio amplifiers highly recommended. I think some of them are less expensive, though I have no experience with them.
> I would still recommend keeping the sound card for virtual surround processing though, rather than replacing it with a headphone amplifier.


I did not know these output where that high... wow. The Fiio amplifiers are definitely really good portable amplifiers and highly recommended within the Hi-Fi community. So I'd say even if you could only afford the cheapest one to go for those over others!

Also thanks for helping out!


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> I cant keep sound card and amplifier.
> I need sound card, what happen if i plug low impedance headphone to this high impedance output ?


It just means that you will have non-optimal performance and have to turn down the volume very low.
It's not going to damage the headphones or anything like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthonyl*
> 
> Hi guys... I have just installed a shiny new SB Zx sound card and am having a small problem.
> I have some AKG K612 Pro headphones and even on 100% volume the sound is very very low...
> I have them plugged into the breakout unit and I can turn the volume all the way up and it's like 50% volume on my old Titanium Fatal1ty Pro.
> I thought that the in built headphone amp was more than enough to drive my headphones....
> Any clues?


Are you sure that you're connected to the headphone port and not the stereo output?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> There's no reason to quote the best of by the way, that's a bit rude. Aside from that I'm trying to connect it to the Vizio soundbar with sattelite speakers. And I don't really want to connect it via analogue since Vizio said to get the best sound quality out of the speakers I'd have to connect it via digital with optical connection being the best while the RCA connection being good.
> 
> So that's why... :|. So that's why I was asking wouldn't an analogue to optical cable make a difference? Since I'm using analogue out of the card and transforming it into optical into the receiver?
> No I was just saying those. I thought they did, sorry then.
> Thanks for the clarification. My "receiver" would be my Vizio soundbar with sattelite speakers then. Which is a 5.1 surround sound setup and says that an optical connection would be best for sound output compared to the analogue that's why I wanted to use optical.


From reading the website, the Vizio sound bar only has a *stereo analog input*, and supports multichannel via S/PDIF (RCA or Optical).

So you would connect it to the card via an optical cable and enable either the Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect feature in the control panel.
This converts all signals to a Dolby Digital or DTS signal for the sound bar.

Using DTS Connect also gives you the option of enabling DTS NeoC, which is an upmixing option for stereo signals. (music etc.)


----------



## Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Ah I really like those thank you for linking them. Now those tall speakers are much better then bookshelf speakers correct? Right now I got cheap dayton b625 they were like $35 for a pair. Would those tall ones be better then thePioneer sp-bs-1 as well?
> 
> Also I know this is a weird question but how do you keep your wire management so nice


I read a lot of reviews on these speakers and was going to go a different route. The statement I kept reading, in many reviews, is that these floor speakers perform with speakers that cost hundreds more. They seem to get compared to speakers that are in the $300 to $700 range. That's what finally sold me. So I can't really tell you how much better they are than something else. I just trusted the reviews and some posts on these forums to pick them up. That strategy worked well in this case!

I can't stand seeing a bunch of cables. I have used zip ties and velcro ties over the years, but recently found Cable Organizer (http://management.cableorganizer.com/search#w=WSNAKE%20BK) and have been slowly re-cabling things throughout the house with it.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> It just means that you will have non-optimal performance and have to turn down the volume very low.
> It's not going to damage the headphones or anything like that.


Can you explain better "non-optimal performance", what is its meaning ?
Is not sufficient only set the volume by mixer ?

You think the sound or equalization of headphone will be different ?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> It just means that you will have non-optimal performance and have to turn down the volume very low.
> It's not going to damage the headphones or anything like that.
> Are you sure that you're connected to the headphone port and not the stereo output?
> From reading the website, the Vizio sound bar only has a *stereo analog input*, and supports multichannel via S/PDIF (RCA or Optical).
> 
> So you would connect it to the card via an optical cable and enable either the Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect feature in the control panel.
> This converts all signals to a Dolby Digital or DTS signal for the sound bar.
> 
> Using DTS Connect also gives you the option of enabling DTS NeoC, which is an upmixing option for stereo signals. (music etc.)


Which soundbar are you looking at? Since I have it and it has an optical... And the input has optical. And multichannel is via rca yes. So pretty much for input you'd be limited to optical and analogue. The whole setup even comes with an optical cable, and 2 rca cables to hook up the sattelite speakers... :|.

So how would I do that via connecting it via optical cable though? And would an analogue to optical cable change anything as per the question that I asked earlier, since you stated that analogue was the most optimal for the soundcard?

And would i have to enable DTS conenct even when connected via optical cable or wait you said DTS connect wasn't supported on optical right?

I wouldn't look at the website I would search up the manual... For the exact model of Vizio S4251W-B4 that's the exact model. Sorry.
You'll see there what I'm talking about.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Can you explain better "non-optimal performance", what is its meaning ?
> Is not sufficient only set the volume by mixer ?
> 
> You think the sound or equalization of headphone will be different ?


Basically the best quality you can get out of the equipment. Which is what I'm trying to do with the card and headphones. :| That's why it's difficult when it's two things connecting vs. just one.


----------



## tarunagg

Hello Every one

I used The
Creative X-fi xtreme audio
Creative X-fi titanium fatelity champion
Asus xonar D2X
Then
Creative Sound blaster Z
and now today i bought
*Creative Sound Blaster ZXR*

and found problem of not detecting issue with Both Z and ZXR
*Here is for Sound Blaster ZXR not detected in windows 8.1 Fix*

so here what i do if drivers installed and then the SB control panel is not detecting.

in device manager under System Devices you will see High defination Audio controller Right click on it and update drivers search it for online it will detect the sound card now restart it
after restart again go in device manager sound video and game controllers right click on High defination audio devices and update drivers it will detect both speakers mic and the digital one what you hear. restart pc.

That worked for me in case of both Sound blaster Z and ZXR too


----------



## sugiik

to get benefit and enjoy multichanel pc source , i belive you need soundcard or if your onboard capable of dts connect/dolby digital live....
pc(dts connect/ddl capable) > optical > your soundbar/receiver...(i belive your soundbard capable of dts/dolby 5.1 right ?)

so that's it....

analog to optical, often just down mix it/output stereo/2ch..if it's got no license/feature/thingy like dts connect/dolby digital live


----------



## anthonyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Are you sure that you're connected to the headphone port and not the stereo output?


100% plugged into the headphone port. Have tried plugging it into the card directly and not into the breakout unit...same problem.

In game (Battlefield 4) the sound is very very low and the sound is very dull and muddied.


----------



## thrgk

What port on the Creative Z do i plug my cable coming from my amplifier to? The 3rd from the top?

My setup is 2 speakers going to amp + sub going to amp, then amp goes to computer. So should I use the 3rd from the top or 3rd from the bottom?


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> These cards/no cards have Dolby/DTS internal decoder, you need 3rd party software or a piece of gear to do the decoding. So either you have that or you don't.


you sure about this? they have encoders but not decoders? I know most video players have a mixer to decode and send over speakers, but any decent card *should* be able to take a 5.1 bitstream and decode to send over analog wires. maybe required additional licensing cost...

speaking of... I wouldn't use analog 5.1 unless you've got a ZxR, the DAC and op-amps are kinda garbage on the others. even if DDL/DTS:I isn't lossless I still trust my receiver's DAC/amp moreso.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Can you explain better "non-optimal performance", what is its meaning ?
> Is not sufficient only set the volume by mixer ?
> 
> You think the sound or equalization of headphone will be different ?


The white paper I linked to went into detail on this: The Sonic Advantages of Low-Impedance Headphone Amplifiers

The short answer is that it just won't sound its best. How the sound changes depends on the headphone itself.
It won't damage the headphones, and it probably won't sound _bad_, it will just sound _better_ when connected to a headphone amplifier that has an output impedance of <3.75 ohm. (30÷8=3.75)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Which soundbar are you looking at? Since I have it and it has an optical... And the input has optical. And multichannel is via rca yes. So pretty much for input you'd be limited to optical and analogue. The whole setup even comes with an optical cable, and 2 rca cables to hook up the sattelite speakers... :|.
> 
> So how would I do that via connecting it via optical cable though? And would an analogue to optical cable change anything as per the question that I asked earlier, since you stated that analogue was the most optimal for the soundcard?
> 
> And would i have to enable DTS conenct even when connected via optical cable or wait you said DTS connect wasn't supported on optical right?
> 
> I wouldn't look at the website I would search up the manual... For the exact model of Vizio S4251W-B4 that's the exact model. Sorry.
> You'll see there what I'm talking about.


I think you misunderstood.
"S/PDIF" is a digital interface which supports digital connections via RCA (Coaxial) or Optical (TOSLINK) connectors.

The website for your soundbar (which happened to be the one I picked) lists:

Analog Audio Input: 1 x *Stereo* RCA
Analog Audio Input: 1 x 3.5mm *stereo* mini jack
Digital Audio Input: 1 x RCA (Coaxial)
Digital Audio Input: 1 x Optical (Toslink)
So your only option for surround sound is an S/PDIF input. (and it supports both RCA and Optical connectors for it)
That sound bar does not support surround via analog connections - it would need 3x Stereo RCA or 3x 3.5mm mini jacks.

So yes, you must use an Optical connection to the sound card to get surround sound.
And when you are using an optical connection, you must enable Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect in the Sound Blaster Control Panel to get surround sound.
If you do not, you will only get stereo sound. (due to the limitations of S/PDIF)
I'd recommend DTS Connect over Dolby Digital Live.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> speaking of... I wouldn't use analog 5.1 unless you've got a ZxR, the DAC and op-amps are kinda garbage on the others. even if DDL/DTS:I isn't lossless I still trust my receiver's DAC/amp moreso.


As someone who owns a $2000 DAC, unless you are getting interference/noise problems with the output from the Z, this is bad advice.
DAC performance is surprisingly good from most hardware even at the low-end these days.

Using compressed audio (Dolby Digital Live: 640kbps, or DTS Connect: 1.5mbps) is going to be far more of a compromise than using the analog output from the sound card.
Of course in some cases (as above) that is your only option.


----------



## TheGovernment

I still say just plug the damn thing in analog and give it a try. Its a freaking soundbar, itès not going to sound good no matter what its fed.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I still say just plug the damn thing in analog and give it a try. Its a freaking soundbar, itès not going to sound good no matter what its fed.


It only does surround via S/PDIF connections.
It's a soundbar (front) plus two rear speakers. You definitely want to be sending it a surround signal.


----------



## s74r1

noticed some stuttering hum coming from my sub today, turns out it was EMI from my video cards - just having the analog wires plugged into my receiver but on S/PDIF mode was causing some kind of EMI feedback into the receiver. Odd... guess those EMI shields are just marketing BS. perfectly clear with only S/PDIF plugged in. (SBZ on top slot with EMI shield facing the two video cards too)


----------



## thrgk

Am I putting the cable from my amp (that used to go into my green audio hole on mobo) in the right place on my creative Z? I put it in the 3rd hole from the top is this right or?


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> noticed some stuttering hum coming from my sub today, turns out it was EMI from my video cards - just having the analog wires plugged into my receiver but on S/PDIF mode was causing some kind of EMI feedback into the receiver. Odd... guess those EMI shields are just marketing BS. perfectly clear with only S/PDIF plugged in. (SBZ on top slot with EMI shield facing the two video cards too)


Probably a ground loop, not EMI.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> to get benefit and enjoy multichanel pc source , i belive you need soundcard or if your onboard capable of dts connect/dolby digital live....
> pc(dts connect/ddl capable) > optical > your soundbar/receiver...(i belive your soundbard capable of dts/dolby 5.1 right ?)
> 
> so that's it....
> 
> analog to optical, often just down mix it/output stereo/2ch..if it's got no license/feature/thingy like dts connect/dolby digital live


My soundbar has dts yeah. I'll just switch this card for an ht omega. XD. Ended up finding that card which has all the necessary things for true 5.1 surround.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> The white paper I linked to went into detail on this: The Sonic Advantages of Low-Impedance Headphone Amplifiers
> 
> The short answer is that it just won't sound its best. How the sound changes depends on the headphone itself.
> It won't damage the headphones, and it probably won't sound _bad_, it will just sound _better_ when connected to a headphone amplifier that has an output impedance of <3.75 ohm. (30÷8=3.75)
> I think you misunderstood.
> "S/PDIF" is a digital interface which supports digital connections via RCA (Coaxial) or Optical (TOSLINK) connectors.
> 
> The website for your soundbar (which happened to be the one I picked) lists:
> 
> Analog Audio Input: 1 x *Stereo* RCA
> Analog Audio Input: 1 x 3.5mm *stereo* mini jack
> Digital Audio Input: 1 x RCA (Coaxial)
> Digital Audio Input: 1 x Optical (Toslink)
> So your only option for surround sound is an S/PDIF input. (and it supports both RCA and Optical connectors for it)
> That sound bar does not support surround via analog connections - it would need 3x Stereo RCA or 3x 3.5mm mini jacks.
> 
> So yes, you must use an Optical connection to the sound card to get surround sound.
> And when you are using an optical connection, you must enable Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect in the Sound Blaster Control Panel to get surround sound.
> If you do not, you will only get stereo sound. (due to the limitations of S/PDIF)
> I'd recommend DTS Connect over Dolby Digital Live.
> 
> As someone who owns a $2000 DAC, unless you are getting interference/noise problems with the output from the Z, this is bad advice.
> DAC performance is surprisingly good from most hardware even at the low-end these days.
> 
> Using compressed audio (Dolby Digital Live: 640kbps, or DTS Connect: 1.5mbps) is going to be far more of a compromise than using the analog output from the sound card.
> Of course in some cases (as above) that is your only option.


That's what I've been saying though... And thanks anyways apparently even doing that has issues though so I'll just switch this card for the HT omega instead. And somebody earlier told me that DTS connect was only supported on analogue... that's why I asked if an analogue to spdif adapter would work... And if DTS connect is only supported on analogue there's really no way to enable dts connect when using digital optical then. Yeah... well would an analogue to digital adapter change anything?

Or should I just switch this card with an HT omega eclaro since that one has all the necessary things needed for a true 5.1 surround sound. dts connect etc.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I still say just plug the damn thing in analog and give it a try. Its a freaking soundbar, itès not going to sound good no matter what its fed.


Actually you're quite wrong on that... Please search up and read the reviews on this specific soundbar/system before passing judgement. And it only does surround on optical...


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> It only does surround via S/PDIF connections.
> It's a soundbar (front) plus two rear speakers. You definitely want to be sending it a surround signal.


It has a bass amp too.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> somebody earlier told me that DTS connect was only supported on analogue... that's why I asked if an analogue to spdif adapter would work... And if DTS connect is only supported on analogue there's really no way to enable dts connect when using digital optical then. Yeah... well would an analogue to digital adapter change anything?


DTS Connect and Dolby Digital Live *only* work with an S/PDIF connection. They *do not* work with analog.
If you have the card, and the soundbar, spend $5 on an optical cable off Amazon and be done with it.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Actually you're quite wrong on that... Please search up and read the reviews on this specific soundbar/system before passing judgement. And it only does surround on optical...


Says the guy with a soundbar lol. You are one clueless guy. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## cheeno50

What do you guys think of the SBX Pro Studio bass feature? Has anyone had a positive experience with it turned up or is it bad for speakers?

I have the zxr


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeno50*
> 
> What do you guys think of the SBX Pro Studio bass feature? Has anyone had a positive experience with it turned up or is it bad for speakers?
> 
> I have the zxr


Only use if your headphones doesn't have bass, that simple

For speakers it will really be bad, but you might like it depends on how % volume you use.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> to get benefit and enjoy multichanel pc source , i belive you need soundcard or if your onboard capable of dts connect/dolby digital live....
> pc(dts connect/ddl capable) > optical > your soundbar/receiver...(i belive your soundbard capable of dts/dolby 5.1 right ?)
> 
> so that's it....
> 
> analog to optical, often just down mix it/output stereo/2ch..if it's got no license/feature/thingy like dts connect/dolby digital live
> 
> 
> 
> My soundbar has dts yeah. I'll just switch this card for an ht omega. XD. Ended up finding that card which has all the necessary things for true 5.1 surround.
Click to expand...

Your _motherboard_ has "all the things needed for true 5.1 surround"...

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unlocked-realtek-hd-audio-drivers-with-dolby-digital-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/

Digital is digital. You will not get a sound quality increase from a SoundCard if you are not going to use it's DAC. Save yourself a bunch of money and use your motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I still say just plug the damn thing in analog and give it a try. Its a freaking soundbar, itès not going to sound good no matter what its fed.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you're quite wrong on that... Please search up and read the reviews on this specific soundbar/system before passing judgement. And it only does surround on optical...
Click to expand...

I don't think you know what you're going up against if you think any soundbar has even a prayer against a "real" sound system. The fact it can't support 5.1 over analog alone pretty much solidifies it.

I'm sure it can sound good, and certainly it is good enough for many people, but it wont even come close to my Fishers, let alone my Cerwin Vega.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeno50*
> 
> What do you guys think of the SBX Pro Studio bass feature? Has anyone had a positive experience with it turned up or is it bad for speakers?
> 
> I have the zxr


Honestly? I just turn up my Sub if I want more bass.









Seriously though, it's an Equalizer and a Crossover limit. Thats all anything on the main page is.


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Probably a ground loop, not EMI.


Hmm, my receiver doesn't have a grounded power plug. Any idea how to solve this? maybe rig a ground wire somewhere? the interference occurs when wires connect my computer to any input on the receiver, except for optical only. it's like just having the wires plugged in infects the entire receiver with interference even if not using that input.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeno50*
> 
> What do you guys think of the SBX Pro Studio bass feature? Has anyone had a positive experience with it turned up or is it bad for speakers?
> 
> I have the zxr


You want to know? Here is my test:


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Name Change*
> 
> Hi Guys
> I just got the Creative Sound Blaster Z with Beamforming Mic, I got couple questions for anyone who uses the mic hows quality and can I manually change impedance like on my Xonar DG.


Dont use for everyday it but did test it few days back. Recorded the sound and it sounded like it was under about 6 inches of water no matter what the settings were. Utter rubbish but it doesnt matter as its not being used anyway.

If it helps put things in perspective the mic on the HyperX Cloud is about 4 times better and thats not the best mic in the world.


----------



## cheeno50

the Beamforming Mic that came with my ZXR was utter crap compared to my 20$, 10+year old labtec standalone mic. I just plugged my mic directly into the sound card instead.


----------



## RaXelliX

http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=710043

That pretty much sums up my issue. It seems that crystalvoice algorythms are too agressive when filtering out background noise. So while the background noise is removed my voice becomes distorted and muddy. Or underwater would be another way of describing it. Also a 1 second or so processing delay is added. Basicly anything i say comes out a second later in game. So as a result i've disabled crystalvoice completely. I'd rather live the shaving machine (my pc) noise in the background than distorted version of my own sound.

Solution would be to allow users control the strenght of the individual crystalvoice settings in order to find a better balance.


----------



## senna89

ZXR model is comparable to Essence STX II as sound quality ?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> DTS Connect and Dolby Digital Live *only* work with an S/PDIF connection. They *do not* work with analog.
> If you have the card, and the soundbar, spend $5 on an optical cable off Amazon and be done with it.


I have the necessary cables... and somebody else had previously mentioned it didn't work with the S/PDIF connection only analog unless I misread. I'm not sure either way I do know there is DDL for this card but not DTS. Heard DTS is better but can't confirm on it that's why I was wondering.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Says the guy with a soundbar lol. You are one clueless guy. Keep on keeping on.


Yeah... but at least I know about the soundbar that I'm talking about. I never claimed to know this card or DTS connect or dolby digital.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Your _motherboard_ has "all the things needed for true 5.1 surround"...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unlocked-realtek-hd-audio-drivers-with-dolby-digital-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/
> 
> Digital is digital. You will not get a sound quality increase from a SoundCard if you are not going to use it's DAC. Save yourself a bunch of money and use your motherboard.
> I don't think you know what you're going up against if you think any soundbar has even a prayer against a "real" sound system. The fact it can't support 5.1 over analog alone pretty much solidifies it.
> 
> I'm sure it can sound good, and certainly it is good enough for many people, but it wont even come close to my Fishers, let alone my Cerwin Vega.
> Honestly? I just turn up my Sub if I want more bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, it's an Equalizer and a Crossover limit. Thats all anything on the main page is.


My motherboard doesn't support optical and my soundbar doesn't have HDMI so I can't... :|. Well I read the reviews and the reviews didn't mention that the 5.1 can't be done over analog but this is a budget soundbar 5.1 system vs. a true 5.1 system... so it's good for the money. Lol don't have enough for those or else I would if I could haha... There was some Onkyo's on sale on newegg but the overall thing wasn't even better in terms of sound quality so I just stuck with this and plus this is easier to move since I have to move to my dorm--in college still--so yeah haaa.

I mean does the digital not use the DAC?! :O And if I could unlock the sounds on my motherboard how do you know it's supported? Is it supported on my asrock extreme 4 z77 motherboard? If so what would I need for a optical adapter, do the sell those and do they work?

EDIT: Nevermind it does. It was hiding... XD. Sorry.


----------



## cheeno50

Does anyones use the soundblaster zxr with Fidelio X2 headphones? What are your equalizer settings?


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeno50*
> 
> Does anyones use the soundblaster zxr with Fidelio X2 headphones? What are your equalizer settings?


dont know any eq settings for it....eq settings depend on your taste of sound and what you are trying to use it for...games, movies, or music?

also since you have a ZXr, lower the gain since your X2 will work better using the low gain setting compared to the high gain setting.


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> I have the necessary cables... and somebody else had previously mentioned it didn't work with the S/PDIF connection only analog unless I misread. I'm not sure either way I do know there is DDL for this card but not DTS. Heard DTS is better but can't confirm on it that's why I was wondering.
> Yeah... but at least I know about the soundbar that I'm talking about. I never claimed to know this card or DTS connect or dolby digital.


Strange, the Creative site says that the card supports it, and it is a higher-end card than the Z OEM that I have.

Here's the where the option should be in the Sound Blaster Control Panel:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> I mean does the digital not use the DAC?! :O And if I could unlock the sounds on my motherboard how do you know it's supported? Is it supported on my asrock extreme 4 z77 motherboard? If so what would I need for a optical adapter, do the sell those and do they work?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind it does. It was hiding... XD. Sorry.


A DAC is a *D*igital-to-*A*nalog *C*onverter.
However this "digital is digital" mantra is a bit simplified. Yes, if you were playing a stereo signal over an S/PDIF connection, it should not matter what kind of sound card or on-board sound you are using. It should sound the same. (though if you want to get technical about it, there is still jitter which can affect the quality of a digital connection - but we'll leave that out of this discussion for now)

However that is not what you're trying to do. In your situation you need a device which is able to encode a 5.1 signal to Dolby Digital or DTS in real-time.
While some on-board sound may offer one of these features, most will not.
If you did not have a device which offered this feature, you would be stuck with stereo sound rather than 5.1.

While it does look like there are hacked drivers to enable the feature with any Realtek audio device, I don't personally think it's a good idea to bypass security features in Windows to do it. (driver signature enforcement) I'd rather pay the $80 for a sound card.
I'm not sure what the situation is with the SoundBlaster cards vs the Realtek/ASUS ones regarding DDL/DTS encoding. I know that enabling the Dolby Headphone options on those cards is processed in software by the CPU, while SBX processing is hardware accelerated on the Z. I'm not sure whether the Z does this DDL/DTS encoding in hardware or software.

And there may be additional processing that you want from a sound card that you don't get with on-board sound, even when using a digital connection, whether that is system-wide EQ, or other features like the SBX processing.
My setup is almost the opposite of yours, where I have the card encode a 5.1 signal to a stereo S/PDIF output using SBX Surround for headphone listening. I can only get that with a Sound Blaster, not any device with a digital output.


----------



## tw34ker

Sorry to sound presumptuous but I still have not received a definite about how the 5.1 upmixing works. Specifically through analogue, I want to be able to double the front speakers to the back for mirrored stereo as well as have an option for Dolby Pro Logic style 5.1 (where the upmixed audio goes to every speaker, instead of a virtual 3D option that goes through 2).


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw34ker*
> 
> Sorry to sound presumptuous but I still have not received a definite about how the 5.1 upmixing works. Specifically through analogue, I want to be able to double the front speakers to the back for mirrored stereo as well as have an option for Dolby Pro Logic style 5.1 (where the upmixed audio goes to every speaker, *instead of a virtual 3D option that goes through 2*).


Surround upmixing goes through every speaker you have enabled. Not two. I linked this earlier, apparently you ignored it;
http://www.overclock.net/t/1337761/official-creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-series-club/3150#post_23363799


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw34ker*
> 
> Sorry to sound presumptuous but I still have not received a definite about how the 5.1 upmixing works. Specifically through analogue, I want to be able to double the front speakers to the back for mirrored stereo as well as have an option for Dolby Pro Logic style 5.1 (where the upmixed audio goes to every speaker, instead of a virtual 3D option that goes through 2).


Upmix in your media player, don't do it in the drivers.
If you upmix in your media player you have control over what actually happens.


----------



## tw34ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Upmix in your media player, don't do it in the drivers.
> If you upmix in your media player you have control over what actually happens.


I don't think that's a very good solution considering that this is a very expensive card, and that not every application is going to allow upmixing (videogames are the first example that come to mind). Sorry if you're trying to be helpful but that doesn't exactly strike me as reasonable.

Having said that, do you have any recommendations for upmixing in Winamp?


----------



## tw34ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Surround upmixing goes through every speaker you have enabled. Not two. I linked this earlier, apparently you ignored it;
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1337761/official-creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-series-club/3150#post_23363799


Cheers, I think I must have forgotten. Another guy posted and wasn't exactly very helpful; couldn't explain how exactly it worked and never replied.

I don't have surround sound currently which is why I think I might have ignored your post/forgotten. Thanks for taking the time to upload the audio, can you speculate on how exactly this is done or only the method?

At this point I don't think I'll be buying the card, but your settings to get to that would be be good nonetheless.

I worried that the upmixing was merely sending 2.0 virtual surround to all 5 speakers, and thus was going to wreak havoc with your head. I can't listen to that audio right now obviously because of lack of 5.1, I assume what you're hearing is correct (fronts at front, rear and centre independantly matrixed from this etc).


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw34ker*
> 
> I worried that the upmixing was merely sending 2.0 virtual surround to all 5 speakers, and thus was going to wreak havoc with your head. I can't listen to that audio right now obviously because of lack of 5.1, I assume what you're hearing is correct (fronts at front, rear and centre independantly matrixed from this etc).


SBX Surround works differently depending on the mode you have the card in. (headphones/speakers)

I would assume that it does 2.0 > 5.1 upmixing when you are set to 5.1 but I can't test that here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw34ker*
> 
> I don't think that's a very good solution considering that this is a very expensive card, and that not every application is going to allow upmixing (videogames are the first example that come to mind). Sorry if you're trying to be helpful but that doesn't exactly strike me as reasonable.


Can't you just use SBX Surround then?


----------



## tw34ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Can't you just use SBX Surround then?


I could but he was implying I use my media player


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw34ker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Surround upmixing goes through every speaker you have enabled. Not two. I linked this earlier, apparently you ignored it;
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1337761/official-creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-series-club/3150#post_23363799
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, I think I must have forgotten. Another guy posted and wasn't exactly very helpful; couldn't explain how exactly it worked and never replied.
> 
> I don't have surround sound currently which is why I think I might have ignored your post/forgotten. Thanks for taking the time to upload the audio, can you speculate on how exactly this is done or only the method?
> 
> At this point I don't think I'll be buying the card, but your settings to get to that would be be good nonetheless.
> 
> I worried that the upmixing was merely sending 2.0 virtual surround to all 5 speakers, and thus was going to wreak havoc with your head. I can't listen to that audio right now obviously because of lack of 5.1, I assume what you're hearing is correct (fronts at front, rear and centre independantly matrixed from this etc).
Click to expand...

Stereo sound is played normally. Sound that would be played out both are played on center. Sound that would be played out one are repeated on the back. Sub is a sub.

Vocals will almost always come out center. In the song I used, (Dude looks like a lady), the jackhammer that normally transitions from left to right transitions through the center first.

This is just from observation. I have no idea how any of these solutions work.

It isn't a perfect solution by any means, but it does work. If your Source audio is Mono, expect it to come out the center/sub only is you have the center enabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tw34ker*
> 
> I worried that the upmixing was merely sending 2.0 virtual surround to all 5 speakers, and thus was going to wreak havoc with your head. I can't listen to that audio right now obviously because of lack of 5.1, I assume what you're hearing is correct (fronts at front, rear and centre independantly matrixed from this etc).
> 
> 
> 
> SBX Surround works differently depending on the mode you have the card in. (headphones/speakers)
> 
> I would assume that it does 2.0 > 5.1 upmixing when you are set to 5.1 but I can't test that here.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tw34ker*
> 
> I don't think that's a very good solution considering that this is a very expensive card, and that not every application is going to allow upmixing (videogames are the first example that come to mind). Sorry if you're trying to be helpful but that doesn't exactly strike me as reasonable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't you just use SBX Surround then?
Click to expand...

It does 2.0 -> 5.1 in speaker mode... If you have all 6 speakers enabled in SBX. If you only have F L/R and Center enabled then it will only expand to 3.0. You can also choose how far it expands, up to "virtual 7.1" by moving the Surround slider up and down.

In headphone mode it will do 2.0 to whatever Surround is set to, then apply small modifiers to the expanded audio before it downmixes back to 2.0 to make it sound as if it's around you.


----------



## Peanuts4

Okay so I had some time today to monkey around with this card and speakers. I've only ran it with headphones the last number of months. I hooked up my Logitech 5300's as a 2.1 didn't feel like using the rears or center. So I noticed a few things, I prefer how my speakers sound in 5.1 mode with center and rear unchecked, but with Full range front L/R enabled over 2.0/2.1. Anyone else notice this?

(Under speakers properties)
What are you guys finding to be the best default format, I have it set to 16bit 48000hz (DVD Quality) because of something I read off of here. Do you guys find it better at something else and do you use exclusive mode?

(Equalizer/Profiles?)
lastly I have one heck of a time finding the right balance with SBX settings, I have left surround and crystalizer both on at 20% turned everything else off. I don't use the equalizer either. I tried the profiles that come with the software I don't like them either. Has anyone put together an all around awesome profile people are using?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Just installed my Z last night, the options seem to be toned down quite a bit compared to my Creative X-fi. Are there any specific "hidden" settings that I need to adjust while using headphones? I just changed a few settings in SBX pro studio tab.

To bad I couldn't do a direct 1:1 comparison between the cards but I don't think its much of an upgrade, both sound good. I just needed to change to pci-e card and was hoping for newer/better drivers (lol) that might support up til Win 10 at least.


----------



## cheeno50

Hey guys, What would be good equalizer settings to get more bass punch out of my headphones in general? Im all about the punchy kicks


----------



## Axaion

use the inbuilt one and jam those bass hertz up to "mr apple beats by dr bass with moar bass for bass"

If thats not enough, consider a sledgehammer and an angry dog growling 24/7


----------



## Snakecatcher

Setting 16 bit, 4800 Hz in the advanced windows sound panel, the popping went away. Take it one step further and reinstall the SBZ version 16 (the oldest?) driver then you can use 16 bit or 24 bit if wish with no popping.


----------



## lauris3722

Is there a way I can connect studio USB microphone to this sound card? It doesn't have USB-in and Sound Blaster control panel doesn't recognize the microphone.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lauris3722*
> 
> Is there a way I can connect studio USB microphone to this sound card? It doesn't have USB-in and Sound Blaster control panel doesn't recognize the microphone.


you just connect it to the microphone input on the card or to the ACM input.
you will have the same setting like normal nothing to detect .


----------



## lauris3722

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> you just connect it to the microphone input on the card or to the ACM input.
> you will have the same setting like normal nothing to detect .


I can't connect it to a card, it's an USB microphone, not 3.5mm.


You can see in the pic that I have a microphone connected, shows up in control panel (2-c), but sound blaster control panel doesn't find it.


----------



## x7007

ha ofc you can't do that . I dunno if you can use usb to 3.5 convertor.

but the usb will be new device so you can't use it with creative as it is seperate device


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> Strange, the Creative site says that the card supports it, and it is a higher-end card than the Z OEM that I have.
> 
> Here's the where the option should be in the Sound Blaster Control Panel:
> 
> 
> 
> A DAC is a *D*igital-to-*A*nalog *C*onverter.
> However this "digital is digital" mantra is a bit simplified. Yes, if you were playing a stereo signal over an S/PDIF connection, it should not matter what kind of sound card or on-board sound you are using. It should sound the same. (though if you want to get technical about it, there is still jitter which can affect the quality of a digital connection - but we'll leave that out of this discussion for now)
> 
> However that is not what you're trying to do. In your situation you need a device which is able to encode a 5.1 signal to Dolby Digital or DTS in real-time.
> While some on-board sound may offer one of these features, most will not.
> If you did not have a device which offered this feature, you would be stuck with stereo sound rather than 5.1.
> 
> While it does look like there are hacked drivers to enable the feature with any Realtek audio device, I don't personally think it's a good idea to bypass security features in Windows to do it. (driver signature enforcement) I'd rather pay the $80 for a sound card.
> I'm not sure what the situation is with the SoundBlaster cards vs the Realtek/ASUS ones regarding DDL/DTS encoding. I know that enabling the Dolby Headphone options on those cards is processed in software by the CPU, while SBX processing is hardware accelerated on the Z. I'm not sure whether the Z does this DDL/DTS encoding in hardware or software.
> 
> And there may be additional processing that you want from a sound card that you don't get with on-board sound, even when using a digital connection, whether that is system-wide EQ, or other features like the SBX processing.
> My setup is almost the opposite of yours, where I have the card encode a 5.1 signal to a stereo S/PDIF output using SBX Surround for headphone listening. I can only get that with a Sound Blaster, not any device with a digital output.


Thanks for the detailed response and that's extremely weird since quite alot of people were claiming this card didn't have true dts/ddl support yet the option is there on the card but when you go to specifications on the website it is not there... so I'm not sure hahaha. I may go back to this card or just go to a cheaper one and I have an decoder since my surround sound bar can decode ddl/dts so that's good. And I do know about the jitter but yeah I'm not sure why somebody had said that earlier but maybe they were wrong or misinformed?

I looked into those drivers and they won't work well when actually trying to get true surround sound, all it does is emulate it. And apparently with this card I heard that's what happens too you end up getting emulated surround sound instead of true surround sound even though it has the dts/ddl option but due to specifications on the card without it announcing it actually supports it, it "actually technically" doesn't if that makes sense. :\

Makes sense though you could instead of encoding with digital couldn't you just go with asus for the headphone since they have really good S/PDIF output for 5.1?


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> I looked into those drivers and they won't work well when actually trying to get true surround sound, all it does is emulate it. And apparently with this card I heard that's what happens too you end up getting emulated surround sound instead of true surround sound even though it has the dts/ddl option but due to specifications on the card without it announcing it actually supports it, it "actually technically" doesn't if that makes sense. :\


I have no idea what you mean, the card absolutely does "true surround sound".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Makes sense though you could instead of encoding with digital couldn't you just go with asus for the headphone since they have really good S/PDIF output for 5.1?


S/PDIF _is_ a digital connection. (I'm not sure if meant to imply that it is not, or if it was just the way your post was worded)

You can't do 5.1 over S/PDIF without encoding a Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS signal - the Z offers both options.

You can only do 5.1 LPCM (uncompressed) over HDMI or Analog connections. Not S/PDIF - whether that is via coax or optical cables.
It's not a limitation of the Sound Blaster, it's a limitation of the connection. It doesn't have the bandwidth required.

With your sound bar, that's the only way you will get 5.1


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> I have no idea what you mean, the card absolutely does "true surround sound".
> S/PDIF _is_ a digital connection. (I'm not sure if meant to imply that it is not, or if it was just the way your post was worded)
> 
> You can't do 5.1 over S/PDIF without encoding a Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS signal - the Z offers both options.
> 
> You can only do 5.1 LPCM (uncompressed) over HDMI or Analog connections. Not S/PDIF - whether that is via coax or optical cables.
> It's not a limitation of the Sound Blaster, it's a limitation of the connection. It doesn't have the bandwidth required.
> 
> With your sound bar, that's the only way you will get 5.1


Yeah my wording was weird sorry but I meant couldn't you just use the Asus for the headphones but you should creative was the only one. And I'm not sure anymore either... apparently "true surround sound" is without upmixing and blegh whatever just so much confusion and hassle with this haha.


----------



## senna89

ZXR is sufficient to drive perfectly an headphone like AKG Q701 ?


----------



## b0sse

Anyone have any issues with the audio balance adjusting out of no where? I end up having to go to Speaker Prop > Advanced > Enable audio enhancements, unchecking and rechecking.

I've left it unchecked, checked. I've also installed several different driver versions...

Anyone have any ideas?

5820k
Asus X99-Deluxe


----------



## Golden Diva

Hey guys.

I own a ZxR and plan on getting a custom 2.1 setup with active speakers and subwoofer. I have a question concerning the best way to connect them together.

The ideal case would probably be if the sub has RCA inputs and outputs, so I could go from the ZxR to the sub, and then from the sub to the speakers. This would also mean that I use the crossover of the sub.

However, what if the sub has no RCA output ? (like most subs, actually)

I considered hooking up the speakers to the front output (RCA) of the ZxR and the subwoofer to the c/sub (mini-jack) output by using a mini-jack to RCA cable.
However, with this option, I am afraid that the sub will not be working at all if I set the driver to 2.0/2.1. I guess it will work if I set them to 5.1 and disable the rear speakers by unchecking them, but this solution is clearly not ideal at all since I will probably end up loosing the sounds going on these channels.

So, is it possible to tell the driver to use the sub anyway in 2.1 mode ? Is it possible to set the crossover in the driver or (even better) tell them to use the crossover of the sub ?

Thank you!


----------



## Civicer

Hey all, this thread has been a good read but I'm hoping just to get a little personal input on my situation, "dont we all" I'v ehad my SBZ for awhile now and i've been pretty happy with it but obviously there are some serious tweaking options with the drivers. I"m mostly gaming on my V-Moda Crossfade LP's and im wondering if anyone could suggest a EQ settings for them? I do like bass so hence I use those headphones but I don't bother with crystalizer as it makes the game sound a little odd, as well as my music. Could the gentlemen who was offering EQ setting suggestions earlier in this thread maybe tell me what EQ would be good for somewhat clearer gaming on my headphones? I leave them at stereo, I don't bother with surround as I sometimes use my old Logitech z5300's in 2.1 mode at times as well, Thanks!


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Civicer*
> 
> Hey all, this thread has been a good read but I'm hoping just to get a little personal input on my situation, "dont we all" I'v ehad my SBZ for awhile now and i've been pretty happy with it but obviously there are some serious tweaking options with the drivers. I"m mostly gaming on my V-Moda Crossfade LP's and im wondering if anyone could suggest a EQ settings for them? I do like bass so hence I use those headphones but I don't bother with crystalizer as it makes the game sound a little odd, as well as my music. Could the gentlemen who was offering EQ setting suggestions earlier in this thread maybe tell me what EQ would be good for somewhat clearer gaming on my headphones? I leave them at stereo, I don't bother with surround as I sometimes use my old Logitech z5300's in 2.1 mode at times as well, Thanks!


I had some interesting effects when I took the frequency response curve of my headphones (Sennheiser 598s) and put in an EQ curve that counter this such that it was as flat as possible. From a positional perspective it sound clearer. In the case of mine I had to +10Db boost the bass and obviously below 100hz its never going to be flat with headphones but it was an interesting exercise and I would recommend trying to do the same. So find a review that measures the EQ curve of the headphones (or do it yourself if you have suitable equipment and software) and then generate a curve to flatten it out. Its likely going to boost your bass but its also going to correct the best as well and take some of the colour out.


----------



## StreetSoldier

Hi guys. I am planning to purchase the ZxR soon. I am pairing the sound card with my recently purchased Sony MDR-1A. I am upgrading from X-Fi Xtreme Gamer and I just wanna know much difference will I notice. I will appreciate any comments, suggestions, etc. Thanks.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Just finished a (more than) two months' long email correspondence with Creative about a software bug. Here's the deal.

There's a really bad mic bug that lots of people are getting in the driver, and it doesn't exist in the generic Microsoft driver. It's a missing feature that is advertised. Basically, the mic input either doesn't work or only works intermittently in stereo with the Creative driver installed. It's probably why some people are claiming Crystalvoice Focus isn't working for them, and it's likely affecting more people than the ones who've written about it, since the only way you'd notice is if you recorded something and watched the L/R balance.

Creative and I went back and forth trying to diagnose the issue, and I sent them all of the info I'd gathered, including a diagnostics file they requested, and links to their own forums, because A. they apparently didn't believe me and B. they don't read their own software support forum (I'm not making any of this up).

One of the suggested fixes was to disable Crystalvoice, because they said this should make the mic behave like it does on the generic driver. Part of this made sense, though it didn't explain why Crystalvoice would disable stereo, since one of its features is the multi-directional beamforming mic thing they keep advertising. Anyway, this didn't fix the issue. I expressly let them know that any combination of software settings still wouldn't consistently provide stereo mic input.

After a few more exchanges, they assured me they were investigating the issue, and the software development team were on the case. They said they'd get back to me the moment they had info.

After over a month of silence, I enquired into any progress. Here's part of the response:

"At this point there is not going to be an update to address this.
With Creative driver loaded, our microphone functions as a mono microphone, esp. when Crystal Voice Focus is disabled. This is in accordance to requirement in the software. Only when CrystalVoice Focus(aka beam forming) is enabled, does our microphone function as a stereo microphone. Crystal Voice Focus algorithms take advantage of the two microphones to cancel unwanted noise sources outside of a specified receiving angle."

You'll notice that this directly contradicts what they said before, and it also makes no sense. "accordance to requirement in the software" is obviously a very poor and meaningless excuse. It seems very likely that the entire correspondence was a stalling technique, and that Creative never had the intention of fixing the driver. Looks like after a month of silence, they forgot what lie they were telling me to try and brush me off, and ended up getting confused and told me a contradictory lie that is equally unbelievable. Why would disabling Crystalvoice disable stereo mic input? There is no feature that expressly requires that stereo be disabled. It just makes no sense. The other problem with the new lie is that it's still not a solution, since enabling Crystalvoice still results in mono voice input most of the time.

The possibility that they lied to get out of writing a driver is far too compelling. How would it take a software development team over two months to come up with the response "driver working as intended"? Why else would their story change into the opposite after extended silence? It's not exactly a one-off. The driver release history for the Z-series has been appalling. Two real updates (both underwhelming), and one fake one. That one was funny. Creative took months to recognise the release of Windows 8.1, made a mini-site listing the ETAs for new drivers for all their products, then after another *long* wait, released the same driver with a different file name.

I considered ending the conversation there, (rightly) accusing them of lies and swearing off their products, but I realised that wouldn't get me the driver update. Unfortunately, scumbags though they are, Creative is still the only chance for a fixed driver. Gonna give some thought to possibly forwarding the emails to tech sites that might be interested.


----------



## Axaion

And this is why i get physically sick when i see people keep buying creative stuff

I made this error once, never ever again.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Your _motherboard_ has "all the things needed for true 5.1 surround"...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unlocked-realtek-hd-audio-drivers-with-dolby-digital-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/
> 
> Digital is digital. You will not get a sound quality increase from a SoundCard if you are not going to use it's DAC. Save yourself a bunch of money and use your motherboard.
> I don't think you know what you're going up against if you think any soundbar has even a prayer against a "real" sound system. The fact it can't support 5.1 over analog alone pretty much solidifies it.
> 
> I'm sure it can sound good, and certainly it is good enough for many people, but it wont even come close to my Fishers, let alone my Cerwin Vega.
> Honestly? I just turn up my Sub if I want more bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, it's an Equalizer and a Crossover limit. Thats all anything on the main page is.


So I have hero VII...it has optical out..does it mean I wasted money on the Z card because I didnt need it?


----------



## NotAgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> And this is why i get physically sick when i see people keep buying creative stuff
> I made this error once, never ever again.


What's the alternative? ASUS are even worse.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> So I have hero VII...it has optical out..does it mean I wasted money on the Z card because I didnt need it?


Depends, Do you use Dolby surround or DTS?

Hardly any motherboards have this feature even if they have optical out. So if you want to send surround audio to a receiver or mixamp or something that expects to see an encoded surround signal, then no you didnt waste your money.

Some argue that the Soundblaster Z headphone amp makes a difference when driving specific headsets as well.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAgain*
> 
> What's the alternative? ASUS are even worse.


WAY worse!!! At least most of creatives driver works lol


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Your _motherboard_ has "all the things needed for true 5.1 surround"...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unlocked-realtek-hd-audio-drivers-with-dolby-digital-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/
> 
> Digital is digital. You will not get a sound quality increase from a SoundCard if you are not going to use it's DAC. Save yourself a bunch of money and use your motherboard.
> I don't think you know what you're going up against if you think any soundbar has even a prayer against a "real" sound system. The fact it can't support 5.1 over analog alone pretty much solidifies it.
> 
> I'm sure it can sound good, and certainly it is good enough for many people, but it wont even come close to my Fishers, let alone my Cerwin Vega.
> Honestly? I just turn up my Sub if I want more bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, it's an Equalizer and a Crossover limit. Thats all anything on the main page is.
> 
> 
> 
> So I have hero VII...it has optical out..does it mean I wasted money on the Z card because I didnt need it?
Click to expand...

http://rog.asus.com/technology/rog-sound-innovations/supremefx/

The Hero VII comes with this audio chipset. It supports DTS.

So... ya, kinda. A good soundcard will last forever though, so if some day you decide to use SBZ Headphone Amp -> Headphones (for example), then it will be great. Something is only useless if you have no use for it, by definition.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> ZXR is sufficient to drive perfectly an headphone like AKG Q701 ?


Q701 is only 62Ohm... card is able to *push* 600Ohm headphones. Don't worry about it anyways unless you really have some $1000 headphones.


----------



## 2JZ

I'd like to put the whole dilemma of whether or not to use the SBX pro studio surround sound mode to rest.

I am using Sennheiser HD518 headphones (modded, no grille).
SBZ sound card
Windows sound card settings
5.1 speakers (full sound range is not checked off)
24bit/96KHz setting (some of my FLAC files are this high)

custom EQ in SB settings. No crystallizer no bass is turned on in SBX studio

Visit this website: https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/multichannel.html and scroll down to the video

I did this test several times with SBX surround sound on & off. Without it on, it is very direct (left speaker means only left headphone plays, surround plays both, right plays right) however the rear channels *do not sound like surround sound*: they simply play exactly the same as a left or right speaker would.

With SBX surround sound turned on at 67% it does sound less direct but it sounds a lot more natural and correct. Most important of all, the rear channel speakers work properly and the surround sound experience is complete.

Here is where that other guy was wrong: do you want it to sound very directional? Just use 20-30% of the surround sound mode and you gain the rear channel sound AND it still sounds very directional: great compromise. I personally like it at the default 67% setting.

I do not use surround sound when listening to music.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2JZ*
> 
> I'd like to put the whole dilemma of whether or not to use the SBX pro studio surround sound mode to rest.
> 
> I am using Sennheiser HD518 headphones (modded, no grille).
> SBZ sound card
> Windows sound card settings
> 5.1 speakers (full sound range is not checked off)
> 24bit/96KHz setting (some of my FLAC files are this high)
> 
> custom EQ in SB settings. No crystallizer no bass is turned on in SBX studio
> 
> Visit this website: https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/multichannel.html and scroll down to the video
> 
> I did this test several times with SBX surround sound on & off. Without it on, it is very direct (left speaker means only left headphone plays, surround plays both, right plays right) however the rear channels *do not sound like surround sound*: they simply play exactly the same as a left or right speaker would.
> 
> With SBX surround sound turned on at 67% it does sound less direct but it sounds a lot more natural and correct. Most important of all, the rear channel speakers work properly and the surround sound experience is complete.
> 
> Here is where that other guy was wrong: do you want it to sound very directional? Just use 20-30% of the surround sound mode and you gain the rear channel sound AND it still sounds very directional: great compromise. I personally like it at the default 67% setting.
> 
> I do not use surround sound when listening to music.


Um why don't you use the link on my OP test sound file 7.1 TrueHD?


----------



## Civicer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> I had some interesting effects when I took the frequency response curve of my headphones (Sennheiser 598s) and put in an EQ curve that counter this such that it was as flat as possible. From a positional perspective it sound clearer. In the case of mine I had to +10Db boost the bass and obviously below 100hz its never going to be flat with headphones but it was an interesting exercise and I would recommend trying to do the same. So find a review that measures the EQ curve of the headphones (or do it yourself if you have suitable equipment and software) and then generate a curve to flatten it out. Its likely going to boost your bass but its also going to correct the best as well and take some of the colour out.


I didn't understand a single word that you said there....


----------



## senna89

i ask to Creative the maximum power output of the ZXR and they ask 75mW in "High gain" mode and 25mW in "normal gain" mode.
Z and ZX much lower ( 50mW in High gain )

This values are not ridicolous ?
A little Fiio E10 give 200mW @32ohm.

How can a ZXR drive an HiFI headphone ? For Fidelio X2 or Sennheiser 598 is sufficient ?


----------



## tacoturle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2JZ*
> 
> I'd like to put the whole dilemma of whether or not to use the SBX pro studio surround sound mode to rest.
> 
> I am using Sennheiser HD518 headphones (modded, no grille).
> SBZ sound card
> Windows sound card settings
> 5.1 speakers (full sound range is not checked off)
> 24bit/96KHz setting (some of my FLAC files are this high)
> 
> custom EQ in SB settings. No crystallizer no bass is turned on in SBX studio
> 
> Visit this website: https://www2.iis.fraunhofer.de/AAC/multichannel.html and scroll down to the video
> 
> I did this test several times with SBX surround sound on & off. Without it on, it is very direct (left speaker means only left headphone plays, surround plays both, right plays right) however the rear channels *do not sound like surround sound*: they simply play exactly the same as a left or right speaker would.
> 
> With SBX surround sound turned on at 67% it does sound less direct but it sounds a lot more natural and correct. Most important of all, the rear channel speakers work properly and the surround sound experience is complete.
> 
> Here is where that other guy was wrong: do you want it to sound very directional? Just use 20-30% of the surround sound mode and you gain the rear channel sound AND it still sounds very directional: great compromise. I personally like it at the default 67% setting.
> 
> I do not use surround sound when listening to music.


I found SBX surround set to around 65% and custom equilizer setting for fps and hearing people around you to work best.
Im using titan pro+ 5.1 headset
windows using 5.1

I have the headset adjustable channels volume set to full on front/sent and lower settings for center and subs.

Kill ratio increase on these settings apparent. It's not the most pleasing complete experience because it almost fouse on foot steps. I tried the stealth mode instead of the SBX surround and the stealth was good but not as good as this current set up.
I also have the channels volumes up all the way in soundblaster. The rear left kept cutting out when I lowered center and subs. I just adjust thst on the headset vvolume coord.
I'll post some pics when I get home.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> i ask to Creative the maximum power output of the ZXR and they ask 75mW in "High gain" mode and 25mW in "normal gain" mode.
> Z and ZX much lower ( 50mW in High gain )
> 
> This values are not ridicolous ?
> A little Fiio E10 give 200mW @32ohm.
> 
> How can a ZXR drive an HiFI headphone ? For Fidelio X2 or Sennheiser 598 is sufficient ?


thats interesting they mention high mode for Zx and Z, since neither has ANY option to actually change the gain.

Oh creative, you so creative at wording.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireDragon*
> 
> I thought that I would pass on some info that Creative sent me in response to some questions in case it is useful to anyone. This is a mashed up version of two different emails.
> 
> Thank you for contacting Creative Labs.
> 
> Let me give you some technical specifications of our Sound Blaster ZxR.
> 
> Sound Blaster ZxR (SB1510)
> 
> Impedance:
> Front L&R = 10K Ohms
> Rear L&R = 10K Ohms
> Center = 10K Ohms
> Subwoofer = 10K Ohms
> RCA Aux-In = 20 Ohms
> Rear Mic-In (unbalanced) = 600 Ohms
> Headphone Out = 33/300/600 Ohms
> 
> Frequency Response (typical): 10Hz to 90KHz
> 
> Frequency Response @96KHz:
> Front Channel Out : 10Hz to 45kHz
> Rear Channel Out : 10Hz to 45kHz
> Center Out : 10Hz to 45kHz
> Headphone (32 or 33/330/600 ohms): 10Hz to 45kHz
> 
> Frequency Response @192KHz (stereo):
> Front Channel Out : 10Hz to 88kHz
> 
> Maximum DAC Resolution:
> Front Channel Out : 24-bit, 192KHz
> Headphone Out (32/33 ohms) : 24-bit, 96KHz
> Headphone Out (600 ohms) : 24-bit, 96KHz
> 
> Output Level (Full Scale):
> Headphone Out (32/33 ohms) : 1.49V (normal gain), 2.97V (high gain)
> Headphone Out (300 ohms) : 3.10V (normal gain), 5.80V (high gain)
> Headphone Out (600 ohms) : 3.29V (normal gain), 6.20V (high gain)
> 
> Sound Blaster ZxR (SB1510)
> SNR: 124dB (with interchangeable op-amp)
> 
> THD + N:
> Front Out - 0.001%
> Headphone Out (33 ohms) - 0.003%
> Headphone Out (300 ohms) - 0.002%
> Headphone Out (600 ohms) - 0.002%
> 
> Power Outputs(V2/R):
> *Headphone Out (32/33 ohms) : 70mW(normal gain), 275mW(high gain)
> Headphone Out (300 ohms) : 32mW(normal gain), 112mW(high gain)
> Headphone Out (600 ohms) : 18mW(normal gain), 64mW(high gain)
> *
> Supported Mic impedance: up to 2.2Kohms
> Supported Analog output impedance (RCA FL, RCA FR, Rear, C/Sub): up to 10K ohms
> 
> Speaker Support: 2.0, 2.1 and 5.1


I contact Creative too and they said me the ZXR give *25mW*( not 275 ) in High Gain and 70mW in Normal gain with 32ohm.
i dont know where you take these values.


----------



## lukacsmw

I have an odd situation I've never encountered before. I'm upgrading my I7-3770K system from an older Asus board to an MSI Mpower Z77 board, and at the same time I upgraded to a GTX970 video card and a Sound Blaster ZXR sound card. I easily hit 4.4Ghz on my old board, and I was hoping to push into the 4.6-4.8 GHz range with this one. Everything worked well at stock frequency, but when I went to overclock (using the MSI Overclock Genie II) to 4.2GHz, the sound card scrambled and all I got was static. I turned off the OC, and the card still didn't work. The SB software couldn't find the card, and the drivers wouldn't reinstall since the card wasn't present. Out of desperation, I flipped the card to another PCIe and it worked fine (I was happy since I thought I had fried it!). So I shut down, hit the OC button, and restarted...and the card scrambled again. Shutdown, flipped to a different PCIe, and the card worked again. Shut down again, started up (no OC this time) and the card scrambled again. I would hate to have to go through life with this card having to keep flipping PCIe slots every time I restart. I found a software solution that if I flip the MSI fast boot (either enable or disable based on its current state) then the card will initialize. All I can think is that something in the reboot is causing the card to scramble, and it gets reinitialized when I use the fast boot method. The integrated HD Audio on the board is disabled in the BIOS. Anyone else experience something like this and have a solution?


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> I have an odd situation I've never encountered before. I'm upgrading my I7-3770K system from an older Asus board to an MSI Mpower Z77 board, and at the same time I upgraded to a GTX970 video card and a Sound Blaster ZXR sound card. I easily hit 4.4Ghz on my old board, and I was hoping to push into the 4.6-4.8 GHz range with this one. Everything worked well at stock frequency, but when I went to overclock (using the MSI Overclock Genie II) to 4.2GHz, the sound card scrambled and all I got was static. I turned off the OC, and the card still didn't work. The SB software couldn't find the card, and the drivers wouldn't reinstall since the card wasn't present. Out of desperation, I flipped the card to another PCIe and it worked fine (I was happy since I thought I had fried it!). So I shut down, hit the OC button, and restarted...and the card scrambled again. Shutdown, flipped to a different PCIe, and the card worked again. Shut down again, started up (no OC this time) and the card scrambled again. I would hate to have to go through life with this card having to keep flipping PCIe slots every time I restart. I found a software solution that if I flip the MSI fast boot (either enable or disable based on its current state) then the card will initialize. All I can think is that something in the reboot is causing the card to scramble, and it gets reinitialized when I use the fast boot method. The integrated HD Audio on the board is disabled in the BIOS. Anyone else experience something like this and have a solution?


is your overclock changing the BCLK at all? all I can think of is that it's also overclocking the PCIe bus somehow screwing with the card. you can probably fix it if you just flip the PSU off for 15-30 seconds and turn it back on instead of changing slots, though that's not a permanent solution. as far as fast boot enabled or disabled, AFAIK all that does is disable memory training with fast boot enabled. at least on Asus boards, not sure about MSI


----------



## lukacsmw

That's the crazy thing - it's not changing the BCLK, just the multiplier (I always start with the multiplier x42). I started reading some Creative Forums, and other people have experienced similar "drop-outs" when the power is turned off for only a few seconds. I tried powering-down, hitting the OC-button, and waiting about a minute to power-up...worked fine. So I don't know what's up with the card initialization, but it's something screwy with Creative, not my motherboard or configuration. Thanks though!


----------



## s74r1

So does anyone know how the SBZ's SPDIF/Optical compares to onboard realtek ALC1150/SupremeFX? I noticed a big difference in volume coming from my old X-Fi, and better stability of drivers. From an audiophile perspective I understand there may be jitter concerns with lower quality implementations. Also, DTS: Interactive (realtime encoding of 6 channels over optical TOSLINK cable) has ZERO CPU usage on my SBZ so it seems to encode in hardware. I've seen software implementations where it used up to 3%-4% CPU (like my old X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro, and X-Fi Titanium HD). I'm guessing realtek does this stuff in software? (particular board I'm considering is the Maximus VII Hero, which has DTS: Connect).

I only use optical/stereo and sometimes DTS: Interactive to get 5.1 out of games, so analog cable or headphone quality isn't a concern for me. My receiver has a Cirrus Logic (CS49510) DAC and doesn't support i2s as far as I can tell (or is another chip responsible for SPDIF?) but Realtek ALC1150 does (for dynamic jitter correction) but it would need support on both ends.

Another concern of mine is exactly how the sound is internally routed to digital output, like if it has to go through several analog circuits first or resampling (like the older awful AC97 codecs which would resample to 48KHz, then back down to 44.1KHz if you selected that as output for SPDIF PCM bitstream).


----------



## scorpinot

I currently own the Sound Blaster Z & the AT2020 condenser microphone and recently learned I'll need phantom power and some adapters for this setup. I'm fairly new to audio setups and could use some advice on what else to purchase.

I was also wondering if the 116SnR applies to input and output?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpinot*
> 
> I currently own the Sound Blaster Z & the AT2020 condenser microphone and recently learned I'll need phantom power and some adapters for this setup. I'm fairly new to audio setups and could use some advice on what else to purchase.


XLR male/female cable, XLR female to 3.5mm or 1/4th jack cable, and a phantom power unit. I got a Behringer MicroPower PS400 myself.

Oh and get a good stand... maybe one with shock absorbance. Pop filter optional.

Got a ZxR and a AT2020 myself, Creative's noise cancellation is actually very good.


----------



## scorpinot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> XLR male/female cable, XLR female to 3.5mm or 1/4th jack cable, and a phantom power unit. I got a Behringer MicroPower PS400 myself.
> 
> Oh and get a good stand... maybe one with shock absorbance. Pop filter optional.
> 
> Got a ZxR and a AT2020 myself, Creative's noise cancellation is actually very good.


http://www.amazon.com/Male-Female-Extension-Cables-Serviceable/dp/B00F5ZGHZM

http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-PS400-BEHRINGER-MICROPOWER/dp/B000FG795I

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004TPDBGC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A288K1LN6Q00EF

http://www.amazon.com/Condenser-Microphone-Vibration-Suspension-Isolation/dp/B00G35U9Z2

Good to go?

Would I also need http://www.amazon.com/Stage-DS7200B-Adjustable-Microphone-Stand/dp/B0002M3OVI/ref=pd_sim_MI_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1F0ZZ1ANK4VHR6PZDV1X


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpinot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> XLR male/female cable, XLR female to 3.5mm or 1/4th jack cable, and a phantom power unit. I got a Behringer MicroPower PS400 myself.
> 
> Oh and get a good stand... maybe one with shock absorbance. Pop filter optional.
> 
> Got a ZxR and a AT2020 myself, Creative's noise cancellation is actually very good.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Male-Female-Extension-Cables-Serviceable/dp/B00F5ZGHZM
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-PS400-BEHRINGER-MICROPOWER/dp/B000FG795I
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004TPDBGC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A288K1LN6Q00EF
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Condenser-Microphone-Vibration-Suspension-Isolation/dp/B00G35U9Z2
> 
> Good to go?
> 
> Would I also need http://www.amazon.com/Stage-DS7200B-Adjustable-Microphone-Stand/dp/B0002M3OVI/ref=pd_sim_MI_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1F0ZZ1ANK4VHR6PZDV1X
Click to expand...

Not a second XLR/XLR cable, an XLR to 3.5mm or 1/4th cable, like this.

http://www.amazon.com/Hosa-Cable-STX105F-XLR3-Female/dp/B000068NYT/ref=sr_1_7?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1422329688&sr=1-7&keywords=XLR+to+1%2F4th
http://www.amazon.com/GLS-Audio-Cable-Stereo-Female/dp/B006LQH2B2/ref=sr_1_6?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1422329688&sr=1-6&keywords=XLR+to+1%2F4th

You need to be able to plug it into your sound card after all.

Spider mount is optional, the objective is just that if you smack your desk for whatever reason that it doesn't blast out the mic, which is very unpleasant on the receiving end.


----------



## zantetheo

Put my new Z on the PCI X 16 the red light of the soundcard is on but when im installing the drivers it says that the product is not detected and stops the instalation :-(

any ideas?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> Put my new Z on the PCI X 16 the red light of the soundcard is on but when im installing the drivers it says that the product is not detected and stops the instalation :-(
> 
> any ideas?


Did you download the Zxr, Zx or the Z driver?


----------



## zantetheo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Did you download the Zxr, Zx or the Z driver?


i used the cd for the instalation. Also the device doesnt appear on windows even though the red light of the card is on.


----------



## BradleyW

So it's not found on device manager?

Tried a 1x PCI slot?


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zantetheo*
> 
> Put my new Z on the PCI X 16 the red light of the soundcard is on but when im installing the drivers it says that the product is not detected and stops the instalation :-(
> 
> any ideas?


Mine does when i put the card in the motherboard for the first time. reset the bios to default. that works every time for me.

if i were to take the card out and boot once and then turned the computer off and put the card back in then it would not be detected until i reset the bios. also in 1x PCIe.


----------



## zantetheo

Thanks i will try with default bios i hope it will work but i cant use 1X PCIe ( GPU)

hope it will work...!


----------



## thrgk

Hey guys I'm running a custom 5.1 setup with 4 Polk 30 a center speaker and a sub with dennon receiver e300 a day am wondering. I currently have the creative z. What is the difference between the 3 z models ? I didn't see a huge amount so I got the Z for 82 bucks. Would the zxr be much better and why does it have 2 cards ?


----------



## Strider49

Hi guys,

My ZxR has been working flawlessly on Win 8.1 Pro for the past few weeks, but now, all of a sudden, the daughter board DBPro isn't recognized anymore and the main card shows up as '2- SoundBlaster something' in 'Playback Devices'. I can still use the main features in the CP, but not the ones related to the DBPro. Fast Boot and onboard audio were always enabled without any problems. I've already tried disabling both in the ASUS UEFI to no avail. Should I try to clear CMOS to reset BIOS settings? Maybe a system restore?


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

This only happens to me occasionally with the card. I shut down my system, unplug the power cord, wait about 30 seconds. Plug it back in. I boot to windows, shutdown, boot again. Card is then fine.

Since I installed the newest drivers the problem has not happened in weeks. I use a MSI 890FX-GD65 motherboard, so I have no UEFI bios.


----------



## kaiju

A few questions....

1) Is there a desktop widget or hotkey app to change between headphones and speakers? It's getting tedious having to open the SoundBlaster panel?

2) Anyone use the PAX drivers for their Z card?


----------



## lukacsmw

Does the ZXR have separate op-amps for headphones, or does it use the front channel op-amps (that I can change out) for the headphones? I'm thinking about flipping them out with 2x Muses01 op-amps, but I primarily listen with headphones (and never in a 5.1 config), so I'm trying to figure out if it'll make a difference. Thanks!


----------



## lauris3722

Is there any way to listen to a 5.1 music without turning on SBX Surround? To be honest, SBX Surround is very bad and makes music sound wrong, I better listen to stereo front speakers than 5.1 with SBX








Ironically, SBX Surround makes surrounding worse.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> A few questions....
> 
> 1) Is there a desktop widget or hotkey app to change between headphones and speakers? It's getting tedious having to open the SoundBlaster panel?
> 
> 2) Anyone use the PAX drivers for their Z card?


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> ZXR model is comparable to Essence STX II as sound quality ?


Hell no.

I have owned the Titanium HD and the ZXR and currently own an Essence STX II. I can tell you wholeheartedly that The Essence STX II is a much better card. As a matter of fact I would go so far as to say that the ZXR is inferior to the old Ti HD - if having a built in amp is not a concern.

ZXR < Ti HD / STX < STX II


----------



## lukacsmw

I haven't heard the ASUS card, but I'm very familiar with the quality of ASUS products - which are generally top notch (I have owned and still own numerous ASUS products). However, the ZXR line had one feature the ASUS does not, the external headphone connection with volume control. My computer case is about 5-6 feet from my setup, and I don't like having to get up everytime to plug my headphones in the front inputs. For that matter, I hate having to plug/unplug my headphones - I love the software switchover the ZXR offers! I'm an audiophile, and I know this is a stupid reason to choose one card over another, but my laziness wins out I guess. At the ZXR may have inferior sound, but only marginally so. Both cards far exceed the standard Realtec ALC898 chipset integrated into my motherboard!


----------



## pstack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Hell no.
> 
> I have owned the Titanium HD and the ZXR and currently own an Essence STX II. I can tell you wholeheartedly that The Essence STX II is a much better card. As a matter of fact I would go so far as to say that the ZXR is inferior to the old Ti HD - if having a built in amp is not a concern.
> 
> ZXR < Ti HD / STX < STX II


I'll be frank. I bought the ZxR last year, mostly because I liked the little headphone/mic console that came with it -- and because of the pro card that I could plug my audio Yamaha receiver and speakers directly into..









I'd really like a better sound card (with better drivers and none of this garbage bundled software that it managed to install when I thought I was just installing drivers) and still have the little mic/headphone console/controller thing plus the optical out to the tuner.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I like the new drivers simply because they don't force 5.1 sound in Windows by default whenever you switch to speaker mode from headphone mode.

Sigh, nevermind.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ampy60*
> 
> So the red of this card is its biggest downfall. I set out yesterday to fix that. Using nothing more than what paint and colors my father-in-law had laying around his garage. The results are quite pleasing.
> 
> Original, OEM look.
> 
> I swapped out the 3mm red LEDs for some greater diffusion 5mm blue LEDS, and painted the sound core 3D a nice blue. The result is not perfect due to the difficulty of masking around those close capacitors. However, It's unlikely that anyone will ever look too costly at it.
> 
> Next I needed to paint the shielding. The results were quite pleasing.
> 
> I still need to swap out the red tinted plexi for some clear stuff, but that will take a trip to the hardware store, something that was not part of this project.
> 
> The end results I think look 100 times better than the original once everything it together and running.


what volt led's did you use any links to them.


----------



## Kermit879

Had issues with my Sound blaster Z, just decided to go back to on-board for now.


----------



## apav

Hello! Forgive me for making this so long, but I could really use some help if you don't mind.

I currently have a Sound Blaster ZXR, and I absolutely love it for use with my desktop PC. However, I wanted to get a similar audio experience even if I was away from my PC, like with my PS4 and Xbox One, and my laptop or smartphone if I'm in another room. I went with the CEntrance DACmini CX, instead of going with a portable battery powered DAC/amp. First because I heard the rave reviews and got it for $400 on Massdrop, and second I couldn't find a portable DAC/amp solution to match the fidelity of the DACmini. I have even heard it matches the fidelity from products twice its normal price point, though I am only a beginner to the audiophile world, my only set of cans is a Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 ohms which I can hear no difference in fidelity between my ZXR and the DACmini (tested on my laptop). Lastly, I am fine with just using my IEM's plugged into my phone on the go, and my car speaker sounds fantastic as they are.

I was very happy with the CEntrance until I discovered the X7. The CEntrance is just a simple headphone amp, but the X7 is like a mini receiver. It has many advantages over the CEntrance in terms of features and inputs/outputs. The biggest for me would be the DSP, I would be able to get virtual surround on my console. But since I am a beginner audiophile, I cannot discern the difference in fidelity between the X7 and the DACmini CX. I know the ZXR would sound very similar since it uses very similar hardware, and the CEntrance sounds very similar to the ZXR with my untrained ears, but I don't know if I can accurately come to the conclusion that they are about the same fidelity wise.

Links to each product page if you'd like to look at features and specs:
Sound Blaster ZXR
DACmini CX
Sound Blaster X7

I have some questions about this:

1.) Would there be any benefit from, when using it on my PC, to plugging in the optical out on the X7 to the optical in on the ZXR daughter board? If I do that and plug my headphones into the X7, would there be any difference to the audio?

2.) Let's say for example, I have this hooked up to my PC via USB going to my speakers via RCA out, and my XB1 via optical, going to the headphone jack. Both at the same time. Can I have the X7 simultaneously play the PC audio on my speakers, and the XB1 audio in my headphones, but separately (so my PC audio goes only to my speakers and not the headphones, and vice versa)? Or is it like the ZXR, where you have to select either headphone or speakers, and can't have both on? If it can do this, does managing multiple audio sources at once reduce the fidelity? The reason I'm wondering, is if it can do this, than I have no real need of the ZXR anymore if I get this. Sometimes someone is on my desktop while I'm on a console, or vice versa, so I just want to make sure both of us are getting audio and no loss in fidelity.

3.) Saw this comment on a review, does this raise any concerns?
Quote:


> I'm sad to see you either didn't check out the specs on the Creative wonder amp before you praised it, or you did any you're OK with reinforcing the trend toward crappy marketing specs. They used the typical class-D/T amp trick of citing power ratings for both channels into 4 ohms at 10% total harmonic distortion. Most speakers are 8 ohm and 10% THD is horrible. When you check the page you find 22 watts per channel into 8 ohms with 1% distortion is what they should have used, and that's not very impressive. It makes you wonder why they would tout all those non-amp specs (like the very questionable, no-context 127db DAC spec) when it all has to run through a mediocre amp to get to the speakers. The $450 NAD D3020 puts our 30 WPC at .005% THD and seems to offer everything the Creative does, along with decent looks. Size aside, most people would be better off with a $99 Schiit DAC and a $50 craigslist amp (or just an old 5.1 amp with an spdif input).


4.) TLDR and main question of the post. Is it worth selling my DACmini for the X7, and if the answer to question 2 is yes, is it worth selling both and only using the X7?

Thank you so much for your help!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## THC Butterz

My SBZ keeps switching my headphones to center/bass, no paticular timing just seems to do it whenever it feels like it, I must go to the headphones settings and default the card to restore it to stereo, any fix for this?


----------



## senna89

*Someone can reccomend me the couple of Sennheiser 598 and ZXR ????*
Sounds good ?
Volume easy to drive ?


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *Someone can reccomend me the couple of Sennheiser 598 and ZXR ????*
> Sounds good ?
> Volume easy to drive ?


They can drive my AKG K712 Pros fairly well.


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *Someone can reccomend me the couple of Sennheiser 598 and ZXR ????*
> Sounds good ?
> Volume easy to drive ?


The ZX drives my HD 598s very loudly. I get listening volumes at 8-12 on the Windows scale. I actually use an inline volume reducer to improve that scale to more like 10-30.


----------



## TheGovernment

The ZxR drives my hd800s, fostex TH900's just fine, they will drive the 598's easily.


----------



## senna89

i know ZXR can driver 598, but i want know if sounds good

ZXR is not Z or ZX, you can set the amp gain.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apav*
> 
> I have some questions about this:
> 
> 1.) Would there be any benefit from, when using it on my PC, to plugging in the optical out on the X7 to the optical in on the ZXR daughter board? If I do that and plug my headphones into the X7, would there be any difference to the audio?
> 
> 2.) Let's say for example, I have this hooked up to my PC via USB going to my speakers via RCA out, and my XB1 via optical, going to the headphone jack. Both at the same time. Can I have the X7 simultaneously play the PC audio on my speakers, and the XB1 audio in my headphones, but separately (so my PC audio goes only to my speakers and not the headphones, and vice versa)? Or is it like the ZXR, where you have to select either headphone or speakers, and can't have both on? If it can do this, does managing multiple audio sources at once reduce the fidelity? The reason I'm wondering, is if it can do this, than I have no real need of the ZXR anymore if I get this. Sometimes someone is on my desktop while I'm on a console, or vice versa, so I just want to make sure both of us are getting audio and no loss in fidelity.
> 
> 3.) Saw this comment on a review, does this raise any concerns?
> 4.) TLDR and main question of the post. Is it worth selling my DACmini for the X7, and if the answer to question 2 is yes, is it worth selling both and only using the X7?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!! I really appreciate it.


1. I would think depending on your settings you might be double-processing the digital audio stream which I don't see any advantage to doing. Best case whichever device your computer is outputting to is going be really underutilized. Maybe there is an advantage that I'm just not seeing. I don't doubt that.

2. I would really hope so for the price tag, and its very discouraging that is the way the Z series works. I also run into that limitation. I think that is a question you may need to call or email Creative support and ask, because the answer is not obvious by just reading reviews.

3. Haters will hate, but some of the Amazon reviews seem to suggest that the device is flaky and frequently refuses to work until you reboot...

4. Probably not. DACmini seems like a nice piece of gear that you'll have for years, but flast-foward to several years in the future and x7 will probably have absolutely no driver support so all of those wiz-bang features well be useless because Windows and OS X and Linux will probably only support it as basic USB sound functionality. (As a side note, if that DACmini is the same physical size profile as the previous Mac Mini then I like it even more...)

I have started running some operating systems that don't support the SBZx. I never considered that at the time of purchase. Now I'm also considering the x7 but mainly because of OS compatibility outside of Windows. I'm just worried it will end up like all my other legacy USB sound blasters that lack support for their buttons and knobs and other more basic features (like volume control).

First off, depending on #2, The x7 would have to be on sale for me to buy... Meaning they would need to offer it for $300 again...

I am also considering this Maverick Audio TubeMagic D1+ with OPA627 OpAmp & GE5670W Tube


----------



## Ragsters

I have a set of 2.1 speakers that I use on all the time. I also have headphones that I use when gaming. What do you guys do if you want to have both headphones and speakers plugged in at the same time but want to switch between the two at will?


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have a set of 2.1 speakers that I use on all the time. I also have headphones that I use when gaming. What do you guys do if you want to have both headphones and speakers plugged in at the same time but want to switch between the two at will?


Plug the headphones into the headphone out and the speakers into the 5.1 out.



Then switch in the Sound Blaster Control Panel as needed.


----------



## sinnedone

and install sbz switcher linked in the first post to quickly swap between the 2


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy*
> 
> Plug the headphones into the headphone out and the speakers into the 5.1 out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then switch in the Sound Blaster Control Panel as needed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> and install sbz switcher linked in the first post to quickly swap between the 2


Thanks guys! I guess I just was'nt sure if switching it using the control panel would silence/deactivate the other. I remember being able to have my speakers only plugged into the 5.1 output jack and being able to toggle between headphones and speakers in the control panel without a change. I would think if I have my speakers only plugged in and I toggled to headphones that the speaker would shut off all sound. Right?


----------



## sinnedone

Yes when you switch between the two it turns the non selected source sound off.

I do believe if you're using the optical out you can have the optical and either headphone/speaker on at the same time.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi guys!!! I'm barely get my SBZx a couple of days ago for my z906 speakers, I been reading for a while, but still I have a question about SBX... SBX, it's only for use with headphones or with non 5.1 content? Or It's one of those things that depends on personal taste of each person?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Tried streaming on twitch for the first time and apparently my Sound Blaster Z wants to constantly swap the left and right audio :/ getting real tired of stuff like this happening. Makes me wanna go back to onboard.


----------



## Custom Built

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Hi guys!!! I'm barely get my SBZx a couple of days ago for my z906 speakers, I been reading for a while, but still I have a question about SBX... SBX, it's only for use with headphones or with non 5.1 content? Or It's one of those things that depends on personal taste of each person?


Not sure what your asking.
But the the SBZ like most sound cards can output to speakers or headphones. its your choice. or you can output simultaneously as sinindone has stated, via toslink.

Please remember that 5.1 refers to speaker amount. 5sattellite speakers and point 1subwoofer which also need 5.1 audio content to work correctly if using a digital interface.
2.1 content will still play through a 5.1 setup with less speakers being active with this setup.

Also, you can choose to run a stereo mix through an analog interface to achieve all active speakers regardless of content type.


----------



## Droviin

I just got a Sound Blaster Z and I'm putting it through it's paces. It sounds great, but the headphone out is ear splitting loud. I'm using ProDJ100s which have 38 Ohms impedance. With a 600 Ohms out, I think my headphones are overdriven.

So far, the EQ has been adjusted to reduce the overall level, but is their anything else that can be done?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droviin*
> 
> I just got a Sound Blaster Z and I'm putting it through it's paces. It sounds great, but the headphone out is ear splitting loud. I'm using ProDJ100s which have 38 Ohms impedance. With a 600 Ohms out, I think my headphones are overdriven.
> 
> So far, the EQ has been adjusted to reduce the overall level, but is their anything else that can be done?


Turn the sound down? I only need volume 6 in windows to drive my headphones loud.









Question: When I install the latest drivers, I see an update on Windows update for my SBZ. It's a 2MB download. Do I ignore it?


----------



## AndySuttonUK

Hi all,

Just installed my SBZ and can't seem to get my Corsair headset to use the mic via the front panel.

Sound output to thte headphones is great as is to my speakers...

Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Custom Built*
> 
> Not sure what your asking.
> But the the SBZ like most sound cards can output to speakers or headphones. its your choice. or you can output simultaneously as sinindone has stated, via toslink.
> 
> Please remember that 5.1 refers to speaker amount. 5sattellite speakers and point 1subwoofer which also need 5.1 audio content to work correctly if using a digital interface.
> 2.1 content will still play through a 5.1 setup with less speakers being active with this setup.
> 
> Also, you can choose to run a stereo mix through an analog interface to achieve all active speakers regardless of content type.


Hi! Excuse me, let me try to explain a little better, for example, I'm going to play Battlefield 4 with speakers, BF4 actually had 5.1 sound, then ¿I need to turn off SBX or *only turn off SBX Surround*, but maintain Cristalizer on?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndySuttonUK*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just installed my SBZ and can't seem to get my Corsair headset to use the mic via the front panel.
> 
> Sound output to thte headphones is great as is to my speakers...
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Cheers


I could be very wrong here, but I don't think you can, because the SBZ has no pins in which you can wire the front mic port to the card internally. If I was you, I'd check my sound settings in Windows to see if then SBZ is the default hardware to handle the mic. In the meantime, let my dig up some information for you on this.

Edit: Possible solution here: http://www.sevenforums.com/sound-audio/318950-front-panel-mic-not-working-sound-blaster-z.html
Quote:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've got the Sound Blaster Z (Red leds - SB1500) and i've got my microphone to work both front and rear plugs.
> 
> Just one tip maybe...when you plug from back to front panel and versa , Sound Blaster engine doesn't switch the mic automatically. You have to switch it manually from rear mic to front mic in the "crystal voice" panel.
> 
> That's how i got it to work.
> 
> PS: Better disable HD audio panel in bios settings, but seems obvious if you do plug the case HD Audio cable onto the Pci-e card..


And here are the instructions for front panel pin assignment using the Soundblaster Z.

Source: http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=14133

Another possible solution:
Quote:


> So your Headphones have a Microphone as part of them? If so, does the Headphones connection use 1 Jack or 2 Jacks?
> 
> If 2 Jacks, connect the Headphone Jack (Usually Green or has a Headphone icon on it) to the Headphone Jack on your case. Connect the Microphone Jack (Usually Pink or has a Microphone icon on it) to the Microphone Jack on your case. I'm sure you would know this already and tried it out and found it doesn't work. If so, continue to Sound Blaster Z Setup
> 
> If only 1 Jack, you'll need to purchase a Y Splitter (One Female 3.5mm Jack to Two Male 3.5mm Jacks) as to separate the Headphone and Microphone outputs from each other.
> But before you go out and do that, plug your Headphones into the Microphone Jack on your case. This should then enable your Headphones built-in Microphone to work, although your Headphones won't be able to playback anything whilst doing this of course. Test it out as if it was a normal Microphone, such as using the Sound Blaster Z-Series Control Panel to 'Test' playback of the Microphone. If you can hear yourself, it's working fine and you'll just need a Y Splitter, otherwise, continue to Sound Blaster Z Setup
> 
> Sound Blaster Z Setup
> 
> 1. In the Sound Blaster Z-Series Control Panel, select 'Crystal Voice' from the left side of the Control Panel.
> 
> 2. There should be a drop-down menu at the top, below the text "Select a recording device". To the right of that there should be a small square button. Select that button.
> 
> 3. A menu should pop-up saying "Configure the multipurpose input device as:". You have three options here; Front Microphone, Rear Microphone and Rear Line-In. Make sure Front Microphone is selected then select 'OK'.
> 
> The Front Panel Microphone jack is now enabled, whilst your Rear Microphone/Line In Jack (the one on the back of the Soundcard) is now disabled. The Soundblaster Z does not allow for both connections to be enabled at once, so you'll have to toggle which one is enabled depending on which jack you wish to use.


Source: https://www.pcspecialist.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?26268-Front-microphone-jack-doesn-t-work

Have a crack at those solutions. See if they work. I guess it is possible to get this functioning.

Further reading: https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=soundblaster%20z%20mic%20front%20port


----------



## Ragsters

Does anyone have some settings they can share when the Soundblaster Z is paired up with Sennheiser 598s?


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droviin*
> 
> I just got a Sound Blaster Z and I'm putting it through it's paces. It sounds great, but the headphone out is ear splitting loud. I'm using ProDJ100s which have 38 Ohms impedance. With a 600 Ohms out, I think my headphones are overdriven.
> 
> So far, the EQ has been adjusted to reduce the overall level, but is their anything else that can be done?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Turn the sound down? I only need volume 6 in windows to drive my headphones loud.


I think he wants a more finite control of his headset volume. Always seems to be either to loud or to low.

Try searching for EqualizerAPO64-0.8.1, install that, choose only soundblasterz (the rest should say experimental) reboot, open the install folder then in the config text file change the preamp value to another until you find something you like. I personally used anywhere from -12db to -18db.


----------



## Droviin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I think he wants a more finite control of his headset volume. Always seems to be either to loud or to low.
> 
> Try searching for EqualizerAPO64-0.8.1, install that, choose only soundblasterz (the rest should say experimental) reboot, open the install folder then in the config text file change the preamp value to another until you find something you like. I personally used anywhere from -12db to -18db.


That's exactly right, I wanted fine grain control. Although your suggestion to turn down the pre-amp was an excellent idea. I'm using MusicBee with ASIO (which bypasses the EqualizerAPO) and turned down MusicBee's pre-amp. I also did the same thing for the EQ in the SoundBlaster software which helped a lot.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droviin*
> 
> That's exactly right, I wanted fine grain control. Although your suggestion to turn down the pre-amp was an excellent idea. I'm using MusicBee with ASIO (which bypasses the EqualizerAPO) and turned down MusicBee's pre-amp. I also did the same thing for the EQ in the SoundBlaster software which helped a lot.


I would be nice if there was a simple gain control for headphones in the creative software but alas I don't think the people that write the software use the product.


----------



## Creator

If it sounds loud, try setting "Night" in Smart Volume. That lowers the volume a good bit. Though if you use that mode, you're probably not going to want to use EQ alongside it as the bass really comes out with it.


----------



## PainKiller89

Question the people who have windows 8.1 Is this what it shows when you click on the Device in device manager? It doesnt show the provider as pax drivers hmm...

I have the Creative Sound Blaster Z


----------



## Creator

Mine looks the same



Though I wonder why our driver dates are so different but driver version the same?


----------



## djriful

2014 is provided by Windows Updates, 2013 one is by Creative stock driver.

PAX driver has no change on driver level, only modified INF settings.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hey guys, I had a question, can I connect my Xbox 360 digital audio to the Digital IN on the SB Z and send that to my Speekers?

I make a crappy diagram on paint...



Is this possible?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 2014 is provided by Windows Updates, 2013 one is by Creative stock driver.
> 
> PAX driver has no change on driver level, only modified INF settings.


is the Windows update better than the Creative Stock?


----------



## djriful

There is no differences.


----------



## Ragsters

^Thanks!


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Hey guys, I had a question, can I connect my Xbox 360 digital audio to the Digital IN on the SB Z and send that to my Speekers?
> 
> I make a crappy diagram on paint...
> 
> 
> 
> Is this possible?


I think so. But I'm not sure if it will decode DDL.


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> I contact Creative too and they said me the ZXR give *25mW*( not 275 ) in High Gain and 70mW in Normal gain with 32ohm.
> i dont know where you take these values.


I have no dog in this fight. I simply copied what SoundBlaster's engineers sent me. The only change I made was to format it and to consolidate the data. If it is not correct then I have no way of knowing.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Hey guys, I had a question, can I connect my Xbox 360 digital audio to the Digital IN on the SB Z and send that to my Speekers?
> 
> I make a crappy diagram on paint...
> 
> 
> 
> Is this possible?


Wont decode DDL but it should work as in Stereo mode but you wont get the surround sound that you are looking for.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I think so. But I'm not sure if it will decode DDL.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Wont decode DDL but it should work as in Stereo mode but you wont get the surround sound that you are looking for.


Thank you very much for your answers guys, I'm already ordered a 10ft toslink cable to be able to connect the xbox directly to the z906 ^^


----------



## Ragsters

Why cant I install the switcher? Can someone give me a direct link please?


----------



## Zehheal

Now after having had this issue a few times.

I've done a lot of problem solving and gotten to the part where it shows in the device manager every time (Zx), but the driver keeps giving me a "Setup is unable to detect a supported product on your system". Even though the LED runs, windows update/device manager finds it easily.

Having the issue with it not showing up in the device manager requires some sort of delay on the boot (post/boot order/etc.). Anyone who happen to be familiar with a workaround for the last bit?

When the card finally works it runs amazing, just annoying when it drops it once in a while and you get a few days with problem solving.


----------



## emsj86

Two questions one has anyone painted there shield and section what settings do people use for the best postiinal audio for games like battlefield


----------



## BrightCandle

No I haven't paint my shield.

As to the best positional queues for BF I find setting the game to 5.1 hifi and then use SBX Pro with just surround enabled. I initially felt that 40% was the best setting but since correcting the EQ of my headphones I find 100% to be the best setting. I think the biggest contributor to fixing positional sound in the end was pushing the EQ towards this curve:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-dF3lgJ_75WM/VNigjMzSvjI/AAAAAAAAA8g/NmvJvKeflIA/s1600/140202_Blog_HarmanResearchUpdate_GraphDFvsOliveWelti.jpg

That helped me a great deal get better positional sound combined with a high SBX pro surround setting.


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Two questions one has anyone painted there shield and section what settings do people use for the best postiinal audio for games like battlefield


With my K712 Pros I set SBX surround to 100% and 67% Crystalizer. In game I use Headphones Surround, I also set my headphones to 5.1 under play back devices under sound.


----------



## emsj86

Thanks guys. Yea my plan is to either paint the shield blue. Or just use carbon di noc wrap. And to disable the led


----------



## minaelromany

With the latest drivers, my SBZ volume output sounds a little lower than before and I had to set volume to 60% or 70% for movies using headphones compared to 50% from before.
Anybody noticed that?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minaelromany*
> 
> With the latest drivers, my SBZ volume output sounds a little lower than before and I had to set volume to 60% or 70% for movies using headphones compared to 50% from before.
> Anybody noticed that?


No sir, but seeing as most of us have the volume on 20~ tops i think your hearing might be shot


----------



## x7007

I am always had it on 55%-60%, I have DT990 600Ohms, Anything higher than that is overkill if you go into a game and it has the master volume on 100% or the intro movies before.


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> No sir, but seeing as most of us have the volume on 20~ tops i think your hearing might be shot


I listen to mine at 100% most of the time. Depends on your headphones.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reckless95*
> 
> I listen to mine at 100% most of the time. Depends on your headphones.


woah, i have to put my card to 18-23% and foobar to around 20-40%, anything higher than that is just beats by dr. dre pantsu on head loud


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> woah, i have to put my card to 18-23% and foobar to around 20-40%, anything higher than that is just beats by dr. dre pantsu on head loud


My AKG K712s even being 62Ohms are hard to drive. Also, this is with the ZxR







It depends on the album too, however I still think the lowest I usually use it at is 80%~ I usually leave the source maxed out.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reckless95*
> 
> My AKG K712s even being 62Ohms are hard to drive. Also, this is with the ZxR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the album too, however I still think the lowest I usually use it at is 80%~ I usually leave the source maxed out.


Mhm, im on HD598's


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Mhm, im on HD598's


Solid choice, I've read good things about them


----------



## BradleyW

I've gotta say the latest drivers for the SBZ have slightly improved the audio quality on my end.


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've gotta say the latest drivers for the SBZ have slightly improved the audio quality on my end.


What version and in what way do you think they've improved?


----------



## djriful

Q 701, only at 18-20% volume. 62Ohm headphones.


----------



## minaelromany

I am using SBZ with Samson SR850 and always set SBX Pro to 100% Surround for movies. Only noticed a lower volume in movies with the latest drivers but I will recheck maybe it is related to LAV Audio filters in MPC-HC player. I've always used 50% master volume and 100% player volume but now I am using 60% or 70%.

I haven't noticed any sound improvements with the new drivers BUT they definitely fixed that random crackling sound that would occur every now and then


----------



## Reckless95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Q 701, only at 18-20% volume. 62Ohm headphones.


Damn, that's low compared to me aha.. What model do you have for SB ofc.


----------



## xxToranachxx

Hello everyone, I have a question. Has anyone used one of those PCI-E risers for their soundblaster? I have a 7950 and a 7970 in crossfire on a sabertooth 990fx board. As it is now I have to use the #2 and #4 PCIE slots for the video cards(running 4x4) and the PCIe 1x slot right above the first video card(about 5-8mm above so its quite close). I would love to try one of the risers so I can run the video cards in the first and third slot while using a riser on the bottom(4th) pcie slot to mount the soundblaster either on the side of the psu or outside the case all together. All the reviews on amazon say their quality is iffy and I was wondering if anyone here had a solution. Thanks guys.

T


----------



## lukacsmw

I just started using this extender: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GWM6C8Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

So far, it has worked great. The only issue I had is that the PCB you connect to the card and ribbon to is somewhat thick. It will not fit in a slot that already has a PCIe port. If you're trying to use the one below the motherboard (on most ATX cases/motherboards, there is one unused slot left in the case beneath the motherboard), it still might not fit right. I had clearance issues, so my solution was to flip my ZXR, remove the gold slot cover, and attach it to the underside of the ZXR daughter card, which makes a really cool 2 slot solution, kind of like my GPU.

I've got two MSI GTX970's in SLI using my top 2 PCIE 3.0 slots, and because these cards are so big, they actually cover up the two PCIe 2.0 slots in between the cards, and the 4th PCIe 2.0 slot below my 2nd 3.0 slot. So my only choices for the ZXR were to put in the only 2.0 slot I have left above my GTX970, which is slightly obstructed by my honking Noctua Heatsink, or to stick the card in my 3rd PCIe 3.0 slot on the bottom, which would cut my SLI from a 8/8/0 to an 8/4/4. I bought the ribbon cable and I have it connected in the top PCIe 2.0 slot, sliding down behind my GPUs and connecting to ZXR mounted in the bottom slot reaching all the way to the far side of the card. The longest ribbon cable supplied was long enough to reach all the way.

As far as quality - I've had no issues. The card and riser work perfectly.


----------



## emsj86

Just for my creative sound blaster z. Downloaded software from there website. (I believe the newest drivers dec 2014). Now it works great sounds good but shadoway will not pick up my mic. My mic works as I can talk in game and teamspeak. I have my mic on on naked and headphones on the blaster z but anyone have this problem and know or could help with a fix. Thanks


----------



## The Arin

I can't load the Sound Blaster Z Control Panel. I get this error every time:

"Sound Blaster Control Panel has stopped working."

I have windows 7 x64 and a fresh install of SBZ_CD_L13_1_00_28 for my Sound Blaster Z.

Code:



Code:


Faulting application name: SBZ.exe, 
version: 2.15.4.0, 
time stamp: 0x5473000d
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, 
version: 6.1.7601.18409, 
time stamp: 0x53159a86
Exception code: 0xe0434f4d
Fault offset: 0x0000c42d
Faulting process id: 0x%9
Faulting application start time: 0x%10
Faulting application path: %11
Faulting module path: %12
Report Id: %13

-       System
-       Provider
[ Name] Application Error
-       EventID 1000
[ Qualifiers]   0
Level   2
Task    100
Keywords        0x80000000000000
-       TimeCreated
[ SystemTime]   2015-03-14T14:36:43.000000000Z
EventRecordID   29541
Channel Application
Computer        Arin-PC
Security

-       EventData
SBZ.exe
2.15.4.0
5473000d
KERNELBASE.dll
6.1.7601.18409
53159a86
e0434f4d
0000c42d

Any ideas?


----------



## senna89

Is true that Sound Blaster series specially ZXR tends to enphasize the bass, so have a not neutral equalization ?


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

By default you have Bass Enhancement checked by default when SBX Studio is installed on your system with the drivers. Go to your SBZ control panel and uncheck the Bass Enhancement box. Problem solved. If that is too weak for you, leave the box check and be sure absolutely sure to uncheck Crystalizer which enhances bass (low frequency tones) and treble (high frequency tones.) The Crystalizer function give you a "double hump" eq setting with more highs and lows than originally intended. With Crystalizer unchecked, you should get more of a flat or even response during playback.


----------



## faction87

whatsup guys, I have the Sennheiser Game One Headset Ive had for a bit and I only have onboard audio for my motherboard, I was thinkin bout gettin this sound card for my pc and for headset since it has decent headphone amp, will there be a big difference between onboard and the card? I do editing too so I guess thats a plus not only on gaming side.

Thanks for your advice.

btw Ive found one on ebay for $65.


----------



## emsj86

It should. I have the sennheiser hd558 which out similar probably alittle better. It will def be an improvement but tweaking equalizer is a must to get the sound you want from the card. I finally got it where I wanted. I can hear someone coming better than ever. I can even hear a reload and can point out the direction of it very quickly


----------



## Moynesy

I have the Sound Blaster Z for a good year now, love it. However, I keep experiencing a small but annoying issue. I use my Sennheiser PC 360s connected to the card, however at random occasions the sound will suddenly switch from headphone to speaker setting, resulting in loss of sound until I minimize the game/application and open the Sound Blaster Control Panel and swap back to headphones.

I am running the latest drivers, I have experienced this issue on both Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 now. Anyone else ever had this issue?


----------



## emsj86

Only problem I run into with my sound card and it may be something g on my end but when I have my mic hooked up to the sound card it won't record shadoway sound. I checked all the settings. Set everything the way it suppose to be. No big deal as I hook it o to on board and can't even tell the difference. (Mod mic). The sound card itself is great better than my dgx for sure and better than on board now a sound card isn't needed more of if you want that extra experience


----------



## senna89

*Anyone can post 2 screens of Equalizer page where is selected "country" and "vocal" profile ?*

This is the page :


I need to view the values configuration.


----------



## Hanks

bit of a technical question for the peeps here, if anyone is running a similar mobo setup with these cards. got my ZX through today for a new build (huge box!) and i wanted to try and make sure it would work on a board i'm looking at. it's the two asus ones i'm choosing between:

h97m-e

1 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 mode, gray)
3 x PCIe 2.0 x1

h97m-plus

1 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 mode, gray)
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode, black)
2 x PCI

obviously the cheaper e model is fine, but the plus has the slot i'd need to use at the bottom (may be a tight fit, though there's no necessary pins/headers that would be blocked in that area). but it's a x16/x4 slot and this card runs at x1. i was wondering if there might be any compatibility issues or if the two slot would share any bandwidth etc as they're both meant for graphics devices. looking at the manual it doesn't look like you can change the speed manually, only adjust the slots between auto, gen 2, gen 1. if anyone is running the ZX or equivalent on an asus board with the same pcie 2.0 x16 slot, would appreciate to hear that it's working and full compatible. cheers


----------



## cheeno50

hey guys is it just me or does this sound card sound much better with sbx studio disabled all together? I swear its way more natural and alive without the studio.

creative zxr*


----------



## Axaion

I find that all sound sounds better being played the way its meant to be without extra bloat and all sorts of other stuff added in that should not be there.

Could just be me..


----------



## cheeno50

IS the sbx studio stuff purely software enhancement or does it actually use the sound card in some way?


----------



## Hanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> I find that all sound sounds better being played the way its meant to be without extra bloat and all sorts of other stuff added in that should not be there.
> 
> Could just be me..


don't think that's just you, most amps have a 'pure' mode with turns off all processing that generally has the cleanest sound, best high-end. way better for music and any quality source.


----------



## thrgk

Should I have play stereo through digital output checked ? I'm using a receiver with digital cable into the z and have a 5.1 setup. Or should I just check it for headphone use ?


----------



## GigaChip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanks*
> 
> h97m-e
> 
> 1 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 mode, gray)
> 3 x PCIe 2.0 x1
> 
> h97m-plus
> 
> 1 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 mode, gray)
> 1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode, black)
> 2 x PCI
> 
> obviously the cheaper e model is fine, but the plus has the slot i'd need to use at the bottom (may be a tight fit, though there's no necessary pins/headers that would be blocked in that area). but it's a x16/x4 slot and this card runs at x1. i was wondering if there might be any compatibility issues or if the two slot would share any bandwidth etc as they're both meant for graphics devices. looking at the manual it doesn't look like you can change the speed manually, only adjust the slots between auto, gen 2, gen 1. if anyone is running the ZX or equivalent on an asus board with the same pcie 2.0 x16 slot, would appreciate to hear that it's working and full compatible. cheers


From the ASUS page the plus is:

1 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x16 mode, gray)
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode, black)

Typically that PCIe 2.0 slot is going a full-length running a maximum of x4 off the chipset. This bandwidth is not shared by the PCIe 3.0 slot but by other components on the chipset which doesn't look like any. Therefore there should be no issues with your card in the x4 slot as a x1 will fit.


----------



## Hanks

cheers for that but i think i'm gonna go with the e model regardless. more choice as to which slot i can use and leaves options to add additional PCIe cards in the future like a usb 3.1 card. can't wait to get this thing up and running, the front module was an essential part of the package seeing as i enjoyed many years use with the x-fi platinum w/ front panel. no more ribbon cables and hopefully creative have improved the driver situation since then


----------



## flexy123

Can someone help with the extremely slow sound blaster Z control panel?

I am on Win8.1 x64. It takes forever until this comes up. I already disabled Realtek and disabled Nvidia HDMI sound etc..it's still very slow. Using latest drivers from creative site. I really HATE this card. Sound output is not that better than my Realtek ALC 1150, mc input is shiate and drivers are horrible. Waste of money.


----------



## Axaion

Pretty much a waste yeah, from what i gather if youre on win 8.1 its best running without drivers

I fell into the same trap thinking about the old creative 24-bit live! days

only reason im using the Z over my DX is because i cant be bothered to use a floppy cable to the DX for the power


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Pretty much a waste yeah, from what i gather if youre on win 8.1 its best running without drivers
> 
> I fell into the same trap thinking about the old creative 24-bit live! days
> 
> only reason im using the Z over my DX is because i cant be bothered to use a floppy cable to the DX for the power


I hope this doesn't hold true for W10 as well.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I hope this doesn't hold true for W10 as well.


I dont see why it wouldent, honestly, if youre on the fence about buying the creative cards, please save yourself the money and dont.

Unless you want to buy a used one, then you can buy mine!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> I dont see why it wouldent, honestly, if youre on the fence about buying the creative cards, please save yourself the money and dont.
> 
> Unless you want to buy a used one, then you can buy mine!


I'm not on the fence. I have one and I love my Z. I'm just on W7.


----------



## LemonMeringueTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Can someone help with the extremely slow sound blaster Z control panel?
> 
> I am on Win8.1 x64. It takes forever until this comes up. I already disabled Realtek and disabled Nvidia HDMI sound etc..it's still very slow. Using latest drivers from creative site. I really HATE this card. Sound output is not that better than my Realtek ALC 1150, mc input is shiate and drivers are horrible. Waste of money.


On Windows 8.1, no issues here.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> I dont see why it wouldent, honestly, if youre on the fence about buying the creative cards, please save yourself the money and dont.
> 
> Unless you want to buy a used one, then you can buy mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on the fence. I have one and I love my Z. I'm just on W7.
Click to expand...

I'm on 8.1 and had it on 8.0 before as well, no issues.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LemonMeringueTy*
> 
> On Windows 8.1, no issues here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm on 8.1 and had it on 8.0 before as well, no issues.


Its settled. User error strikes again!


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Its settled. User error strikes again!


To be fair, three people don't represent an entire customer base. There are thousands, if not more different hardware and software configurations on the market, so some people do, in fact, encounter bugs that aren't there for other people. Besides, Creative's driver support is historically, and very plainly, terrible. I'd be willing to bet my ZXR that W10's driver will again be announced on a mini-site, come half a year late, and be the same W7 driver renamed a third(?) time. I've said this before but I truly don't believe Creative employ a software team. They probably have some volunteer trainees do some shoddy coding for free every now and again









Hey, who says I'm bitter?


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reckless95*
> 
> Damn, that's low compared to me aha.. What model do you have for SB ofc.


how this low ?? cant hear anything useful. Berdynamic Dt990 600 ohms


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Its settled. User error strikes again!


That nonsense







since I am not exactly a noob. I mean, I got this card, the latest drivers from their site. I am a programmer and of course I am familiar with tools like CCleaner, the registry, windows in general. Something is making the Control Panel very slow.

I did a subjective hearing test comparing my Realtek ALC1150 (Asus Z 87 Pro), and the sound quality is on par.

All the gimmicky crap of the Soundblaster Z like SBX Pro, "Crystalizer" etc. I don't need. For me it's sort-of pointless I got this card, I expected far more but what I got is a slow control panel and a ****ty microphone input. On a positive note, sound output with equalizer on sounds great, but I can do the same with my Realtek...with the addition that I dont have extremely laggy controls etc. with the Realt


----------



## x7007

I dont have slow cp issue. windows 7


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> I did a subjective hearing test comparing my Realtek ALC1150 (Asus Z 87 Pro), and the sound quality is on par.


Thats a negative. You should be able to hear every instrument, every low, mid and high tone in a sound spectrum. It should not sound as muddy as an onboard, and in fact it does not! The fact that you say it sounds the same has me questioning your sound output device (or your hearing).
Even with a cheap cheap cheap Creative HS800 you can and will hear the difference.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> Thats a negative. You should be able to hear every instrument, every low, mid and high tone in a sound spectrum. It should not sound as muddy as an onboard, and in fact it does not! The fact that you say it sounds the same has me questioning your sound output device (or your hearing).
> Even with a cheap cheap cheap Creative HS800 you can and will hear the difference.


TheBDK, possible. I say "possible" since I connected this card not to a big sound system like on my HTPC, in fact I am only gaming and hear rarely music and this only via headphones on this PC.

As for the ALC1150 on my Asus Z87 board, according to reviews "it is one of the better ALC 1150 onboard implementations" so its not total crap.

So, obviously very subjectively spoken when I listen to some tunes and game I don't hear any differences here, the ALC 1150 is definitely "more than sufficient", quite different to some years back where pretty much all onboard sounded REALLY crappy and a sound blaster made a HUGE difference. I remember the time when I got my first AWE 64, then the Live! etc....it was a totally new "experience".

Then again, I did really not that much extensive testing...but I just "subjectively" feel the card was not really a major improvement. (Thank god I got it used for €30+/sh and didn't pay some crazy price like €70 for it. I can't sell it on ebay [Spain, tried to sell for €38 + s/h which IMHO was a very nice price for it], so I guess I will just keep it.

What irks me most that I did not have ANY problems (including and in particular with mic input levels) on my ancient Audigy 2, but too bad it is PCI and new board has no PCI slot any longer...


----------



## Wolfseye

Hi guys,

i just came across this topic here, and I hope you are not angry with me not going through all over 300+ pages here to find what I am looking for. The search didnt really help me so I hope its ok to ask.

By now I have my 2nd Soundblaster ZxR, before on Windows 7, now on Windows 8. On Windows 7 i had the issue that quite often, the Soundblaster would just out of a sudden not available anymore in the System. Even without a restart or something, was just sometimes gone. It sometimes helped when I took out the card from my PC and put it back in.

I returned it after 6 months, assuming it was maybe a faulty product. Now on Windows 8 it works most of the times, but it still sometimes happens. I read on Google that someone said there are issues with this card on Boards / Windows Setup with UEFI and that the Bios is just too fast sometimes to actually recognize the card before it boots up Windows.

So far I only used the standard Creative drivers. Is there any benefit of trying the PAX drivers for that, and how exactly do I install them (if someone knows) ? Just install like regular drivers or is it required to still have something from original Creative drivers or some like that, I simply dont know and couldnt find a good manual on PAX Website.

I was thinking about swtiching to Asus Xonar but since I am so in love with the sound of the ZxR for Music, Games and Movies, and I heard that the Xonar STX or STX II for example sound much different, I might not like it. Also from what I read, to use a 5.1 Speaker setup I need an extra 7.1 Card for the Xonar to get that working. Seems like, even with the little issues the Creative has, its still easier than to get it working good with a Xonar card.

Does anyone else have / had these issues that I mentioned above with the ZxR sometimes just being gone from the System or am I the only one with that ?

Thanks in advance.

Wolfseye


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfseye*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> i just came across this topic here, and I hope you are not angry with me not going through all over 300+ pages here to find what I am looking for. The search didnt really help me so I hope its ok to ask.
> 
> By now I have my 2nd Soundblaster ZxR, before on Windows 7, now on Windows 8. On Windows 7 i had the issue that quite often, the Soundblaster would just out of a sudden not available anymore in the System. Even without a restart or something, was just sometimes gone. It sometimes helped when I took out the card from my PC and put it back in.
> 
> I returned it after 6 months, assuming it was maybe a faulty product. Now on Windows 8 it works most of the times, but it still sometimes happens. I read on Google that someone said there are issues with this card on Boards / Windows Setup with UEFI and that the Bios is just too fast sometimes to actually recognize the card before it boots up Windows.
> 
> So far I only used the standard Creative drivers. Is there any benefit of trying the PAX drivers for that, and how exactly do I install them (if someone knows) ? Just install like regular drivers or is it required to still have something from original Creative drivers or some like that, I simply dont know and couldnt find a good manual on PAX Website.
> 
> I was thinking about swtiching to Asus Xonar but since I am so in love with the sound of the ZxR for Music, Games and Movies, and I heard that the Xonar STX or STX II for example sound much different, I might not like it. Also from what I read, to use a 5.1 Speaker setup I need an extra 7.1 Card for the Xonar to get that working. Seems like, even with the little issues the Creative has, its still easier than to get it working good with a Xonar card.
> 
> Does anyone else have / had these issues that I mentioned above with the ZxR sometimes just being gone from the System or am I the only one with that ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Wolfseye


I had it . the card was on pcie x1 slot and I had a black which was pcie x4. in the bios u could set the black to auto x1 or x4 with each setting disabling sonething like sata port and such. it says it disables pcie x1port too . so the card didnt work on pcie 1x and even
after I changed to the black it didnt work till I set the black to auto.


----------



## flexy123

I never used the PAX drivers but back on my old Audigy 2 the latest Daniel K drivers were fantastic. But I think Daniel didn't make any Sound Blaster Z drivers.

It is my understanding that PAX merely does some tweaks in the INIs...and TBH I don't see a point in using them. As for installing them, he said you need to have the original drivers installed and then you install his drivers over them (not by running the installer but from device manager), but this alone seems dodgy to me and shows it's not "new drivers" but just some tweaks....but feel free to try them and report back


----------



## emsj86

My sound card the z works great but I do have 8.1 and it does take forever to load glad I'm the not the only one. It's also all on the ssd and still slow so basically the load time is on creative in my option. Doesn't bother me as I have my sound set where I like it


----------



## Taikun

Hey guys, I'm posting here because I need some help.

By sound card is the Sound Blaster Zx, and I'm recently having weird problems when listening to music (any format, FLAC or MP3). I can listen to some small but noticeable "clicks" and "buzz".

I'll tell the whole story and be honest, maybe something I did caused this mess... The problems began 3 weeks ago, when I changed the card from a pcie x8 slot to a x1. The x1 is very close to the Graphics Card and the fans end up being close to the card, but I decided to because of the volume being too high on the x8 slot. I only use speakers though (I have 7.1 Creative Speakers with a 5.1 switch, which still sound really good, but now I see that the difference of volume can only be fixed for the Headphones, silly me...). Well, while I was changing the sound card slot, I made two very clumsy mistakes:

- I forgot that the screwdriver that I have has several parts, and the tip (the screwdriver itself) is a bit heavy and has lost its safety piece to the handle, so it fell down on the mainboard, making a heavy noise. When I tried to take it out, there was so little room that it fell from my fingers onto a chip of the mainboard... Since I couldn't take it out from where it was, I just put the PC in a "stood up" position, so the screwdriver tip would stay on the PCI slot where the sound card was and I could remove it later.

- Then I proceeded to remove the card. But at that moment someone came into my room to ask for something. I forgot the card hanging in the PCI x8 slot without its screw for about half a minute.

Alright, so far I don't know if this may have caused any damage, but the chip and everhything else on the mainboard looked perfect and shiny, and the sound card looked quite well.

Then I proceeded to put it into the x1 slot and this part went smooth (the PC properly lying down this time). But Windows wouldn't start, so I took off the sound card, put it again and this time Windows 7 started alright. I listened to music some minutes to test, the card appeared as 2-Sound Blaster Z, all seemed normal. But when I wanted to play a game, the sound started to distort and the computer became so slow that I had to restart it. I tried once more and it happened again after about 15 minutes when I wanted to play again...

I took off the card and put it again in the same slot (x1). After this I had no problem at all, the sound actually seemed easier to regulate with the analog controller, and I listened to music and played my games as usual for a couple of weeks. All was perfect.

But then, one day, I accidentally stumbled upon the pc and it hit a book case that I ahve next to it (PC was turned off). When I tried to turn it on, Windows wouldn't start. I tried again, and a purple screen appeared after the Windows 7 logo disappeared. It could have been video, but just in case I left the GPU alone and just relocated the Sound Blaster Zx to its first position (further away from the GPU). After that Windows 7 started nromally, but I started to have the weird noises that I'm talking about (even after reinstalling the drivers). I also had the same problem from two paragraphs up for about a week, so I finally ended up calling some maintenance guys who cleaned all the parts of the computer. That solved all the problems related to GPU (weird that I had them, I didn't even touch the GPU), except for the sound one (they didn't want to touch the sound card since they said it was well installed and told me that I simply shouldn't touch it).

The last resort before touching the sound card again (which I haven't), was to reinstall the drivers again. I even tried the PAX drivers mentioned in this very page, but nothing changed except that I couldn't uninstall those drivers (Fortunately I saved a copy of the original folders, and I could uninstall the drivers after that).

Well, aside from probably thinking that "this must be the clumsiest guy around" and whatnot














I'd like to know what do you guys think. Is the card broken or what? Is this a problem that can be solved in any way? I can buy a replacement for this card in about two months or so, but I really hope I don't have to...

*Update after saving this post and trying one last reinstall*

So I uninstalled everything again and installed the drivers that came in the Installation CD... (there popped up a message saying that Windows installed the card drivers before I did that, though). The clicking and buzzing sounds seem to happen much less frequently now. It could be me, but it seems that if I leave the speaker properties @ 24 bit, 48 KHz the music has even less weird sounds than if I change them to 24 bit 96 KHz. Why could this be? (I had it set to 24bit 96 KHz for a year before and I had no problems such as this).

Thanks for reading this long post, I'll be very thankful if anyone can give me some insight and help me with this. I also hope this serves others to know what you MUST NEVER do. Thanks in advance!

Update 2: I noticed that there are some "click" noises randomly coming out of the speakers when I'm not listening to anything too.


----------



## djriful

What board you have? Motherboard would also cause some issue with bad PCI-E.


----------



## Taikun

My board is a Gigabyte Z87-D3HP. Aside from that, I don't know if it's relevant, but my GPU is an Asus Geforce GTX 650 (the bigger version that needs an extra power cable).


----------



## djriful

Latest BIOS?


----------



## Taikun

I haven't updated the BIOS yet, I've been suggested to leave it alone before. Should I update it?


----------



## djriful

I know a lot of people goes by the rule not broken don't touch it. Up to you, but you're having some sound issues.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

I don't know why, but BIOS updates are surprisingly easy to fail. On my ~20th attempt, I bricked a motherboard that passed an ungodly gauntlet of stability tests. It's just an inherently risky procedure, for whatever reason. I even used the recommended procedure. I wouldn't touch the BIOS unless it was obvious to me that it's causing issues, and I'm not sure from the description that a BIOS update is the right course of action here. Clicks and pops would indicate some sort of issue with the hardware, or a terribly old CPU or high DPC latency. I'd personally recommend checking DPC latency, certainly before messing with the BIOS.

Does anyone know what happened to the ASIO buffer size program? It doesn't come with the ZXR software (anymore?), despite the advertising page claiming support for "ASIO 2.0" and latency as low as 1ms. ASIO buffer size is controlled by the driver, and 50ms has always been the default. ASIO capable devices should come with the ability to set the buffer, but it's just not available for the ZXR as far as I can see. Does anyone know of a standalone program that can do the job? Or do I have to install ASIO4ALL?


----------



## RaXelliX

I agree on the DPC latency part. *If youre using latest intel network drivers then those have high DPC latency*. This includes 19.3 & 19.5 and 20.0: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/search?keyword=Network+Adapter+Driver+for+Windows+7
19.1 is the latest where latency is normal. High DPC latency can cause issues with audio and video streaming.

Programs to check DPC latency:
http://www.thesycon.de/dpclat/dpclat.exe (may have issues on win 8 and win 10 so use the next one)
http://www.resplendence.com/download/LatencyMon.exe


----------



## gujudude

Hello
Posted this at Creative's sound blaster sub forum, but you guys seem much more knowledgeable, so I will post it here








Having an issue with the control panel software. When I open the software the start window is the Pro Studio tab. I can make changes on that tab fine. However, I when I attempt to change tabs to say Scout Mode, I receive an error window stating:" set property 'system.windows.frameworkelement.style' threw an exception " with an 'OK' button. Hitting OK closes the program completely.

Unistalled/reinstalled drivers and control panel

All onboard audio and graphics card audio have been disabled

This occurs with .net framework 4.5.2 and 4.5.3 preview

framework is integrated into windows 8.1 x64, so I have had a rough time completely removing it and reinstalling it or even rolling back to 4.5.1

Motherboard is an asus m5a99fx pro 2.0 and the sound card is seated into the x1 pcie slot

Any insight and/or suggestions would be great.

thread at creative
http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=715340


----------



## Strider49

Hi,

I'm getting the following error in Device Manager, and the ZxR card is not being recognized anymore: "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)". The driver is not missing, and I haven't made any changes to the PC at all. Rebooted several times, figuring this was due to some problem in the UEFI, but nothing has changed. Fast Boot and Hardware Fast Boot are disabled, and all seems fine with the DBPro card. Do I have to uninstall and reinstall drivers? If so, is this the right way to do so?

http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=55438

Or maybe I can try clearing the CMOS and configuring the BIOS again first, I don't know.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm getting the following error in Device Manager, and the ZxR card is not being recognized anymore: "Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)". The driver is not missing, and I haven't made any changes to the PC at all. Rebooted several times, figuring this was due to some problem in the UEFI, but nothing has changed. Fast Boot and Hardware Fast Boot are disabled, and all seems fine with the DBPro card. Do I have to uninstall and reinstall drivers? If so, is this the right way to do so?
> 
> http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=55438
> 
> Or maybe I can try clearing the CMOS and configuring the BIOS again first, I don't know.


The only thing that fix is changing the bios settings that disable the PCIE slots let windows start fully and turn off computer, enable the PCIE slots again. Can't understand why this lame creative can't do it properly , Xonar Phoebus didn't have a single issue like that, at least for me. The only fix is Turn the PC off, restart won't fix it.


----------



## spin5000

I want to get the top of the line ZxR so bad but I still keep hearing that it's virtual surround is still not as good as the old CMSS-3D







. There has to be something out there that at-least matches it, if not beats it. I'm very happy with my Auzentech Forte 7.1 which brings about a massive difference to my Koss Porta Pro headphones and my Panasonic "Mini System", but I'd like to go to the top of the line Creative Labs (ZxR) or ASUS (STX 2?) soundcard (even though the Forte is still better than probably 75% of soundcards out there in terms of audio quality/components).

Has there been any notable improvements in the last 12 months with regards to the headphone surround processing of Creative's new version or ASUSs' (Dolby Headphone)? Or is it still the same old inferior-to-CMSS-3D - for the most part - situation?


----------



## Axaion

No, the Z series is basicly a "no support" item, do NOT buy it if you want support of any kind

But if you have a fully working one that doesent wonk out on your system, well good for you


----------



## Strider49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> The only thing that fix is changing the bios settings that disable the PCIE slots let windows start fully and turn off computer, enable the PCIE slots again. Can't understand why this lame creative can't do it properly , Xonar Phoebus didn't have a single issue like that, at least for me. The only fix is Turn the PC off, restart won't fix it.


Well, today I turned on the PC and the issue had gone away. Didn't have to do anything, and all is fine again!







This is the second time such an issue happens to my cards, the first time it was the daughter DBPro card that went bad all of a sudden and the ZxR continued to work properly, now it was the other way around.







The problem seems to stay for a few days, and then it goes away as fast as it came without me doing anything. I wonder how much time it'll take before a similar issue reappears! I could in principle try flashing the BIOS, but I'm not willing to go that far and risk damaging the motherboard just for this. It's a shame as I really like the card, and it makes a great combo with my Sennheiser HD 650 in my opinion.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider49*
> 
> Well, today I turned on the PC and the issue had gone away. Didn't have to do anything, and all is fine again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second time such an issue happens to my cards, the first time it was the daughter DBPro card that went bad all of a sudden and the ZxR continued to work properly, now it was the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem seems to stay for a few days, and then it goes away as fast as it came without me doing anything. I wonder how much time it'll take before a similar issue reappears! I could in principle try flashing the BIOS, but I'm not willing to go that far and risk damaging the motherboard just for this. It's a shame as I really like the card, and it makes a great combo with my Sennheiser HD 650 in my opinion.


Ye that's what I meant, turning the pc off and on should fix it, if sometimes it doesn't the bios settings should fix thist .


----------



## thc0909

My zxr. MB gigabyte g31m s2l and c2d e7500.
In win 7 and win 8 always failed to detect. only resat the card can solve the problem. These always happen in a few days.
Now using win 10 failed to detect happen once about a month. need only to reboot the pc.


----------



## nado4ilhas

Hello people,I hope you can help me

I have this audio card Creative SoundBlaster ZXR, one headset Sennheiser PC360
and one Playstation 4.

*What is the correct way to install this set?*
PS4 / Soundblaster ZXR / Sennheiser PC360


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I think I'll get a Z, but does the shielding make any real difference for an average gamer on cheap 5.1 speakers ? Mind u I could make my own Faraday cage from sheet metal if I was that concerned.

Temperature wise tho, it will be next to r9 290 crossfire, I have a 5" PCI-e ext cable tho, but those cards really run hot. The shield would hinder air a lot.

So I could get the cheaper OEM version w/o mic+shield, or I could get the ZX for the sake of the volume remote. Is the retail ZX the same as the retail Z just with the remote volume+mic ??? (retail Z has mic too ik)

Any thoughts ? Foolish price diff, I should get OEM and be happy.

But then what about this OEM 70SB150200000 vs OEM 30SB150200000 on newegg.ca there's a $20 diff, someone on here said 1 is newer for Asia ?????????


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> 2 of those models are OEM models. Not retail. It says right on there near the description
> 
> *The main differences are no emi shield and no retail packaging. But functionality they are the exact same cards. Oh and there is probably no chance of getting fine gold capacitors with OEM. Although who cares. Only self proclaimed audiophile gods say they hear a difference. And certainly not at this price point.
> *
> *But I would stay away from the OEM version personally. Many users in different sites are saying that without the shield they are getting terrible EMI characterized by buzzing or squeeling through deadphones. Makes sence since it uses quite a bit of analogue components now.*
> 
> Just some food for thought.


Is that right ?

If a faraday cage is just a metal box, without grounding, I could just sandwich/taco an OEM in a piece of thin sheet metal and use rubber pads to make sure its not going to touch the board
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> 30SB150200000 is the new OEM inventory model for Asia, I don't know why Newegg is selling it.


the 30SB is $20 than the 70SB, any real difference in parts or is that just newegg ?


----------



## umeng2002

I got the OEM one from eBay for like $40. No shield and no mic, but other than that it's been working flawlessly on my system.

Since I use and external DAC and Headphone Amp, I couldn't care less about analog quality. I just wanted the effects package.

Control panel runs fine, no other weird issues I had with PCI express X-Fi cards.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Used I assume, I'm afraid to buy a used soundcard, the orginal warranties are only 1-2 years I think.

My auzentech forte was having distortion problems that I think are/where program and driver related, used to have to restart sometimes. But then when installing my crossfire, and hanging the soundcard back on a pci-e ext.cable and a string off my CPU cooler, I think I left its PCB touching the aluminum CPU cooler when turned on, because it never worked after that.







other than that I don't know what could have happened


----------



## Gil80

Hi all,

I own the Z series and I remember a while ago, this thread had a post on how to set it up correctly to get 5.1 on a 2 channel headphones.

I'm using Audio Technica ATH-900X headphones (mostly for gaming) and AudioEngine 5+ speakers (mostly for music).

For a FPS games, I tried to set the sound card to 5.1 channel and also in Win8.1 settings and also in-game settings. I do hear a different kind of sound but I can't really tell if it's surround and I can't distinguish whether a given sound is coming from a specific direction, as one would expect from surround sound.

Does the 5.1 surround on a 2 channel headphones really work with the Z series, or should I just buy something like Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 Analog Headset?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by djinferno806
> 
> The main differences are no emi shield and no retail packaging. But functionality they are the exact same cards. Oh and there is probably no chance of getting fine gold capacitors with OEM. Although who cares. Only self proclaimed audiophile gods say they hear a difference. And certainly not at this price point.
> 
> But I would stay away from the OEM version personally. Many users in different sites are saying that without the shield they are getting terrible EMI characterized by buzzing or squeeling through deadphones. Makes sence since it uses quite a bit of analogue components now.
> 
> Just some food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that right ?
Click to expand...

1. Gold capacitors - thers some confusion here. Seems Zx & ZxR have always had them but Z & Z OEM have only recently been coming with them. My Z OEM does not have them.
2. Also Z-OEM lacks the red LEDs that most people dont like.
3. Im not getting any buzzing even without the shield.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Wish I knew the difference between 70SB and 30SB, besides price

70SB oem newegg 123 all inc
30SB oem ncix - 133
30SB oem newegg - 144

and the retail versions are cheaper on ncix too, so does that mean 30SB is somehow newer, updated ?

I'm impatient, I'm ordering 1 in 8 hours


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> 1. Gold capacitors - thers some confusion here. Seems Zx & ZxR have always had them but Z & Z OEM have only recently been coming with them. My Z OEM does not have them.
> 2. Also Z-OEM lacks the red LEDs that most people dont like.
> 3. Im not getting any buzzing even without the shield.


the Z shipped with gold caps on the first batch or so - i think they ran out of them or wanted to save more money other than driver support and such

my Z for example has gold caps


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

^^^ what do u mean about driver support, there is or there isn't any more driver support ?

My broken auzentech didn't have anymore driver support and it caused problems with some stuff sometimes (I think)


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> ^^^ what do u mean about driver support, there is or there isn't any more driver support ?
> 
> My broken auzentech didn't have anymore driver support and it caused problems with some stuff sometimes (I think)


I mean its creative... they renamed what? 2 or 3 driver so far just for the Z series cards?


----------



## cheeno50

zxr
1.
When I turn off sbx studio do I still use the card's hardware to its full potential? Or do certain parts not get used?

2.
I use 2.1 speakers for movies along with headphones for gaming. I have it set to 2.0/2.1 in sbz control panel for the speakers and I noticed that windows changes to stereo mode from 5.1(headphones). Will this affect how the surround effect works? I actually don't notice much difference when i change the surround setting % on 2.1 speakers.


----------



## umeng2002

1. With it off, the chip isn't doing any audio processing, but the digital to analog components still affect the quality (unless you're using digital out).

2. Software only knows what Windows is doing unless you're using OpenAL, etc. So a movie player will give a surround track down-mixed to 2.1 if that what Windows is set at. The SBX surround effects works differently depending on if the card is configured for speakers (stereo) or Headphones. For the 2.1 setup, set Windows to 5.1 and the card to 2.1 with the SBX surround effect on. In my opinion, simulating surround with 2.1 speakers isn't nearly as good as doing it with headphones.


----------



## cheeno50

What settings do you guys use for 2.1 speakers? Mainly for music and movies.

I currently have the card setting set to 2.0/2.1 and Windows sets itself to stereo.


----------



## wjturner78




----------



## Kaltenbrunner

well a SB Z 30SB OEM should arrive Monday, hope the 30SB is the newer version, saw it more expensive in 2 places


----------



## Taikun

Ok guys, I had to travel for the week, and I finally had spare time to test what could be wrong with my audio. It turns out, it were many things together going on which might have caused the problems.

First: I also had a certain audio lagging while I was playing (I can describe it as a "BRRT" sound, and everything in the game and even in windows after closing the game would also become slow. Somehow the video card played a part on this, and I solved that part by downgrading my ASUS Nvidia GTX 650 to the drivers that came with the CD. As a side note, the latest drivers offered by ASUS in their site are a lower verson than the one that auto-updates with the NVidia GeForce Experience program. It seems that only the drivers in the ASUS site can work properly with thisGPU, while further versions change the optimization options and for some reason dont' work well with the card. The CD drivers of the GPU work perfectly and smooth with every game and I don't think I'll be updating that anymore.

(Before doing this, I even had some weird noises coming from the speakers connected to the Mainboard Realtek audio... I can't think of any explanation for that, but I'm no expert. This was also solved by the previous step).

Second: I noticed that I didn't have the latest drivers for the Sound Blaster Zx, they were the .22 or something like that. I upgraded to the latest ones and most of the clicking sounds seem to be gone for good (Even the Control Panel seems to open and work a bit faster, but that could be me).

Third: I use Winamp, and had the Equalizer activated. For some reason the EQ profiles from this program was causing some weird hissing sounds in some music, so I simply disabled it and now I only use the Pro Studio Equalizer from the sound card, which works a thousand times better.

Fourth: I still have the hissing sound, but VERY rarely and barely noticeable when it happens. It also only comes from certain speakers. Incredibly, I don't have any other speakers to test here, since all my friends use Headphones nowadays, and even a close relative's speakers sound so bad that I couldn't test very well with those... However I was given some headphones to test, I plugged in into the Cretive Speakers headphone out, and using the Stereo Direct profile with those make the music sound perfect. I might just have to check the speakers out and give them propper maintenance I guess.

But thanks to all this, I've found a very simple and obvious solution that for some reason I didn't think of before. (This works at least for me). The sound of this card is too loud for my taste, and hard to control with the analogue controller of the Creative Seakers. It isn't as loud now, and I can hear the music with even more details if I increase the analogue volume, with no ear fatigue at all after many hours of music. I can also regulate the volume analogue controller very easily now. This now actually sounds very similar, and even better than my previous Sound BLaster Xfi soundcard (which rests in peace now after 7 years of use).

Here's a screenshot of my solution:



I just changed the Pop EQ Profile (which sounded mostly similar to my Xfi) to lower levers and changed the Main Level to a level where the music sounds superb and easy to change the volume, while keeping the Main Volume and the Winamp Volume at 100% all times. I like how all the instruments sound so good with my custom configuration.

With this config I also have this, but this is more a are personal taste: With SBX Pro Studio activated, Surround between 67/100% depending of what I want at the moment, Crystalizer only at 25%). I like to listen to Japanese music a lot and I turned my CD collection into FLAC, so not much Crystalizer is needed (you can even turn it off and it still sounds good). You may think now why I use 7,1 speakers and am so fond of these! Well, so much is going in many songs that I have, that I can only hear all the details if they come from multiple speakers. Winamp or Foobar2000 work really well with this type of music and my custom settings (with the Winamp equalizer turned off of course!).

Thanks to everyone who gave advice and supported me with this problem. I hope that my experience also helps other people finding the config that best suits them, and to be careful with their music and other computer components!

Have a nice day all!


----------



## cheeno50

on speakers, is the surround feature even worth using to improve music quality or is it nothing more than just an added effect/gimmick? I could see it being useful for games though.


----------



## flexy123

TBH, all those features (not only from the SB but with sound cards in general) are gimmicky or worse can have a negative effect.

Games like BF4 already have proper sound settings built in, depending on your speaker setup. This for example is very helpful if you need to know exactly WHERE a sound is coming from.

If you now add some gimmicky pseudo-surround on your sound card it can actually mean that the sound is not coming from the correct position any more.

The only feature that I use (and I actually recommend it) is the Equalizer. Here I usually make a custom curve where I increase base and treble somewhat, so basically a loudness setting. It turns the flat sound into really good sound with powerful but not too much base and treble. But this of course is "subjective" and then also depends on your speaker or headphones how it will sound.

If you already have a REAL surround (4.0, 5.0, 5.1 whatever) setup there is also no reason to use a gimmicky pseudo-surround setting. My $0.02


----------



## cheeno50

i sort of agree. I find the surround feature does help cs : go but it takes away from music sometimes


----------



## Taikun

I think it depends on the kind of music and personal prefferences. I like to change settings depending on the music type that I listen (and like the others said, if you actually have something like a 5.1 surround system) ... For example, the kind of music that I have is often similar to this one: 



 , or to this one: 



 , and it does sound a lot more immersive with the surround activated and with several speakers, but sounds not-as-good in stereo to me for some reason (sounds good, but I may be too used to the surround in these cases). This is not because the audio quality improves, but because the music seems perfect for it. I like this kind of music with sound effects such as the sounds of birds, of water, nature or using folk instruments, and Japanese music made for games as well. And there's usually so much going on in the songs I have that the surround immersion actually lets you listen to more details (like being able to listen to birds singing around or behind you instead of from the front speakers, which makes me feel transported to a natural environment), and in the case of these types of music that's more than welcome. However, with other types of music Stereo Direct is better. In my opinion this is totally up to you, and what actually makes you feel better.

Then again, if you only use headphones and 2.0/2.1 speakers, it won't sound really well.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeno50*
> 
> on speakers, is the surround feature even worth using to improve music quality or is it nothing more than just an added effect/gimmick? I could see it being useful for games though.


On speakers the surround feature is a wasted effort.
Why? Because the room acoustics have a massive impact on how well it works. This means that the surround feature doesn't work unless you live in a studio...


----------



## Tokthree

Hello,

I bought the Sound Blaster Z yesterday and it arrived today, it's in my computer right now and from what I can hear it sounds vastly superior to my on-board audio, so much more depth! The problem is that it is from what I _can_ hear. Certain audio features sound as though they're being aggressively equalized or muted; similar to "instrumental" equalizers. I assume that it's something I have to tweak in the control panel, unfortunately that's where the true problems lie.

Whenever I run the control panel executable I immediately get a non-specific crash telling me that "Sound Blaster Control Panel has stopped working" and nothing that I've thought to do has fixed it. Does anyone have any experience with problems such as these? I would appreciate any help that anyone can give me.

Edit; Managed to fix the problem with certain audio features being muted, apparently my 2.1 speaker setup doesn't work with the port the manual says I should plug it into but it does with the headphones port, weird. However, I am still unable to open the control panel


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokthree*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I bought the Sound Blaster Z yesterday and it arrived today, it's in my computer right now and from what I can hear it sounds vastly superior to my on-board audio, so much more depth! The problem is that it is from what I _can_ hear. Certain audio features sound as though they're being aggressively equalized or muted; similar to "instrumental" equalizers. I assume that it's something I have to tweak in the control panel, unfortunately that's where the true problems lie.
> 
> Whenever I run the control panel executable I immediately get a non-specific crash telling me that "Sound Blaster Control Panel has stopped working" and nothing that I've thought to do has fixed it. Does anyone have any experience with problems such as these? I would appreciate any help that anyone can give me.
> 
> Edit; Managed to fix the problem with certain audio features being muted, apparently my 2.1 speaker setup doesn't work with the port the manual says I should plug it into but it does with the headphones port, weird. However, I am still unable to open the control panel


Try SBZ Switcher to see if you can bypass the problem with it.


----------



## Tokthree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Try SBZ Switcher to see if you can bypass the problem with it.


No dice, unfortunately







. I've heard that certain other audio devices conflict with CSB. I have Virtual Audio cable for streaming, on-board audio is disabled in the BIOS and I haven't uninstalled any of the Realtek drivers that the on-board audio used. Could any of these be causing the problem?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokthree*
> 
> No dice, unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've heard that certain other audio devices conflict with CSB. I have Virtual Audio cable for streaming, on-board audio is disabled in the BIOS and I haven't uninstalled any of the Realtek drivers that the on-board audio used. Could any of these be causing the problem?


Honestly the problem can be anything. For example Logitech drivers go haywire if the motherboard has Asmedia SATA controller chip in it (the problem has been around for years, and even I have it).


----------



## Tokthree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Honestly the problem can be anything. For example Logitech drivers go haywire if the motherboard has Asmedia SATA controller chip in it (the problem has been around for years, and even I have it).


If my audio is working fine am I missing out on anything major if I can't open the control panel?


----------



## ShamisOMally

RadeonPro crashed my SBZ control panel until I put an exception in for it


----------



## Tokthree

I used process hacker to check what is hooked onto the control panel at the moment it crashes and the only thing that is hooked onto it is dw20.exe, the "Microsoft .NET Error Reporting Shim" which is installed along with .NET. Would it be reasonable to assume that the problem is being caused by Microsoft .NET?


----------



## cheeno50

soooooo. whats the sweet spot settings for surround with high end headphones? For music obviously


----------



## flexy123

The SZ seems to have "more depth" since all the gimmicky nonsense etc. is enabled by default. But even with a decent on-board you can add "more depth" if you look into the Equalizer feature and make a profile with an equalizer curve with increased bass and increased treble. (As I said further above, even while I am using the SZ now, SUBJECTIVELY speaking the Realtek ALC 1150 and Soundblaster Z sound almost the same to me, or at least not THAT different that it would justify to buy a SZ. (I am talking about normal stuff now like gaming, watching movies etc. It MAY be that the SZ has better sound on a high-end speaker system, but I haven't tested this really).

As for SB Control Panel...well I have the problem it takes forever to load, fortunately I dont need it often, actually only ONCE to disable all the gimmicks and to set a nice Equalizer curve. You can try driver cleaner etc, deinstalling on-boards drivers etc. I also have Virtual audio cable and otherwise don't have a problem, ASIDE of the very slow loading of course should I ever need SB Control Panel. (Which I dont)


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> The SZ seems to have "more depth" since all the gimmicky nonsense etc. is enabled by default. But even with a decent on-board you can add "more depth" if you look into the Equalizer feature and make a profile with an equalizer curve with increased bass and increased treble. (As I said further above, even while I am using the SZ now, SUBJECTIVELY speaking the Realtek ALC 1150 and Soundblaster Z sound almost the same to me, or at least not THAT different that it would justify to buy a SZ. (I am talking about normal stuff now like gaming, watching movies etc. It MAY be that the SZ has better sound on a high-end speaker system, but I haven't tested this really).
> 
> As for SB Control Panel...well I have the problem it takes forever to load, fortunately I dont need it often, actually only ONCE to disable all the gimmicks and to set a nice Equalizer curve. You can try driver cleaner etc, deinstalling on-boards drivers etc. I also have Virtual audio cable and otherwise don't have a problem, ASIDE of the very slow loading of course should I ever need SB Control Panel. (Which I dont)


I turn all that crap off and enable EQ to fine tune. No, onboard does not even remotely come close to this card.
Like muddy sound? By all means, go onboard.


----------



## 331149

Also if anyone is looking for older drivers, I keep backups of every single driver released by Creative for the Z. They can fix various issues (such as alternating sound in speakers).

1.16
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_DiTZFt_h35QWYwa2J0eFJlbmc/view?usp=sharing
1.22
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_DiTZFt_h35Zjh1N1Q5aDNRNmM/view?usp=sharing
1.24
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_DiTZFt_h35ZzBaSmJqaXdsLWc/view?usp=sharing
1.28
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_DiTZFt_h35azVtNUdSTE50VFU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## hashish

How did you put an exception?


----------



## x7007

new drivers ?

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/outils/Drivers/Creative/Audio/Sound-Blaster-Z--and--ZS-Serie/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Z-Series-Drivers-Version-6.0.102.0032/


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> new drivers ?
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/outils/Drivers/Creative/Audio/Sound-Blaster-Z--and--ZS-Serie/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Z-Series-Drivers-Version-6.0.102.0032/


Nope it's the same as the latest: 6.0.102.0032
I verified the INF file with N++ compare plugin. Left is current and right is the one from the station drivers archive:


----------



## hashish

I'm confused, the the latest are the 28 drivers on the SB website not 32. These are new aren't they? Hopefully they fix the sbz.exe crashing issue.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Upside is Windows 10 is in July

Downside is I can't upgrade till Creative releases new drivers. So probably by december


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hashish*
> 
> I'm confused, the the latest are the 28 drivers on the SB website not 32. These are new aren't they? Hopefully they fix the sbz.exe crashing issue.


Actually the .28 package from creative's website contains the .32 driver so .32 is the newest. Im just not sure why the package is named .28


----------



## lukacsmw

Speaking of Windows 10 - has anyone tried the Zx or ZxR in the Technical Release Preview? I did a quick search of the forum and I did not find any results. I skipped over Windows 8 and was planning to use 10 during the free upgrade period from Microsoft.


----------



## umeng2002

New Windows soon. That means Creative will launch new cards and tell us to buy those instead of updating drivers.


----------



## Axaion

or... rename the drivers!

While claiming new features and fixes.


----------



## cheeno50

what's the best surround % for
1)gaming?
2) music?


----------



## ShamisOMally

I use 100% for both surround and crystalizer

Remember the higher you have your sound card frequency set under windows, the stronger crystalizer works


----------



## Shingyboy

Hi guys I am just wondering if anyone has this problem and knows how to fix it. When using the Sound Blaster Pro Studio Control Panel when I try to switch between headphones and speakers it SOMETIMES takes forever to switch on the software and just freezes for random amounts of time. However this never used to happen but started happening recently, I really have no clue it seems to be really inconsistent. Sometimes it will work straight away then other times it might freeze for a bit and other times it might freeze for a really long time.


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Unofficial PAX Driver for Z, Zx & ZxR (Click to hide)
> Please use with cautious! At your own RISK!
> 
> Noted by the author, you need to install the Official driver first before installing this modded driver by Robert McClelland at hardwareheaven.com
> 
> Download Links
> 
> > Latest PAX Driver for Z series


What do the modded drivers do?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> What do the modded drivers do?


Its just a pre-EQed driver for what i noticed is basicly moar bass

You must buy Beats by dr. bass to enjoy these super mega bass drivers with their catchy names on their hyperbass tweaks

Buy now, moar bass!


----------



## senna89

Excuse me, i have the Creative ZXR but i dont find the settings of playback quality.

*Where can i set the Playback Quality in the sound card software ?*


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Excuse me, i have the Creative ZXR but i dont find the settings of playback quality.
> 
> *Where can i set the Playback Quality in the sound card software ?*


Go through the Windows audio settings.


----------



## BoutTime

Dear All,

I know this is a really old thread and I have read most of it but there's something I could do with some guidance on.

I've just replaced my X-Fi Audio PCIE with a Sound Blaster Z OEM but I have the following issue.

Windows Control Panel is set to 5.1 Surround so games etc pass 5.1 channel audio to the SBZ.
Sound Blaster Control Panel is set to 2.0/2.1 (I have Corsair SP2500 2.1 Speakers). When I reboot Windows it defaults back to Stereo in Windows Control Panel. With the X-Fi I would just set speakers to Headphones in X-Fi Control Panel and Windows would stay set at 5.1. But with the SBZ I can't do that. Or at least I don't want to do that.

The switching between speakers and headphones with the SBZ is performed in the software. I've installed SBZSwitcher which works very well as a workaround. But I'd rather not have to use it.

How can I get Windows Control Panel to stay at 5.1 Surround regardless of what is selected in the Sound Blaster Control Panel? I want the SBX Pro Studio to create a virtual surround and send to either my speakers or headphones. Surely that's the whole point of it?

Many thanks in advance. I'm using 64 Bit Windows 8.1


----------



## BoutTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> 1. With it off, the chip isn't doing any audio processing, but the digital to analog components still affect the quality (unless you're using digital out).
> 
> 2. Software only knows what Windows is doing unless you're using OpenAL, etc. So a movie player will give a surround track down-mixed to 2.1 if that what Windows is set at. The SBX surround effects works differently depending on if the card is configured for speakers (stereo) or Headphones. For the 2.1 setup, set Windows to 5.1 and the card to 2.1 with the SBX surround effect on. In my opinion, simulating surround with 2.1 speakers isn't nearly as good as doing it with headphones.


For me, when I set SB Control Panel to 2.0/2.1 it changes Windows Control Panel setting on restart to Stereo also. Basically, I set Windows to 5.1 and SB changes it back to Stereo.

Is there a way to stop SB Control Panel doing this other than using SBSwitcher to force 5.1 Surround? SBSwitcher is a great little program but I'd rather keep the number of startup programs to a minimum.


----------



## umeng2002

It might be a bug. I know there is a program floating around the internet (maybe this thread's front page) that automatically sets up your predefined preferences every time Windows starts.


----------



## cheeno50

yes its the sbz switcher. I use it all the time. you can also have it set up so that it sets a default settings each time windows starts up.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/sbzswitcher/


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeno50*
> 
> yes its the sbz switcher. I use it all the time. you can also have it set up so that it sets a default settings each time windows starts up.
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/sbzswitcher/


Yup, that's it.

To be frank, for me anyways, the SBz drivers are way better than the X-Fi drivers. I have zero issues. Although, I use an external DAC, so Windows always stays in 5.1 mode after restarts - and the drivers always stay in headphone mode. Zero issues with the drivers on my system.

Also, no pops or clicks or any other audio issues like I had with my old X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty. From what I remember, my Auzentech Prelude had no issues either, but that was using the X-Fi's native PCI vanilla interface.


----------



## BoutTime

Thanks for the feedback. I've already installed SBZSwitcher and set up the defaults etc. Its a fantastic piece of software. Its a shame it has no installer as setting up multiple users on the same PC is a bit quirky.

Its just that the guides posted on this thread suggest that selecting 2.0/2.1 speakers in SB Control Panel will not Change Windows from 5.1. And this seems logical to me as to why it needs setting up this way. Games and Films send all 6 channels to the SBZ which then uses SBX to process them to Virtual Surround at 2.0/2.1. Or is SBX only meant for Headphones? Something is surely amiss as why would SBSwitcher offer this functionality that Creative does not?

I can't just leave it on Headphones as with my X-Fi as both Speakers and Headphones are plugged in at the back panel. So I have to switch using SB Control Panel rather than unplug the headphones.

The other option is to set the speakers to 5.1 and disable optional speakers. This appears to function the same as 2.0/2.1 but will it stop games and films sending the full 5.1 audio channels to the SBZ?

Thanks again.


----------



## scorpinot

Just formatted my drive and was wondering where to get the basic windows driver to recognize the Sound Blaster z?


----------



## BigBeard86

would sbz work on windows 10 tech preview?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpinot*
> 
> Just formatted my drive and was wondering where to get the basic windows driver to recognize the Sound Blaster z?


Windows Update has the latest driver. Assuming you havent disabled the ability to download and install drivers from WU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBeard86*
> 
> would sbz work on windows 10 tech preview?


Yes it does.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoutTime*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I've already installed SBZSwitcher and set up the defaults etc. Its a fantastic piece of software. Its a shame it has no installer as setting up multiple users on the same PC is a bit quirky.
> 
> Its just that the guides posted on this thread suggest that selecting 2.0/2.1 speakers in SB Control Panel will not Change Windows from 5.1. And this seems logical to me as to why it needs setting up this way. Games and Films send all 6 channels to the SBZ which then uses SBX to process them to Virtual Surround at 2.0/2.1. Or is SBX only meant for Headphones? Something is surely amiss as why would SBSwitcher offer this functionality that Creative does not?
> 
> I can't just leave it on Headphones as with my X-Fi as both Speakers and Headphones are plugged in at the back panel. So I have to switch using SB Control Panel rather than unplug the headphones.
> 
> The other option is to set the speakers to 5.1 and disable optional speakers. This appears to function the same as 2.0/2.1 but will it stop games and films sending the full 5.1 audio channels to the SBZ?
> 
> Thanks again.


I believe SBX surround works for normal speakers as well as headphones (that's why you need to tick the headphone option in the SBz panel). It think it's a bug when it automatically switches windows back to 2.0/2.1.

I believe if you set Windows to 5.1 and disable the additional speakers, windows will get 5.1 from the software and mix it to 2.0/2.1 and send that stereo signal to the SBz. I'm not sure though.

The other thing to remember is games/ software using OpenAL (or other sound engine) should "listen" to what mode the SBz is in and the game will feed it the proper channels for what you have selected... Like if windows is in 2.0 mode and SBz is in Headphone mode with SBX Surround on, an OpenAL game would still send it surround sound data to correctly do headphone surround. The Windows channel setting is more or less for "dumb" programs.


----------



## raheep20

Hi,

I have Astro A40 headset with MixAmp, and the Zx sound card.

I want to know what is better, should i use the MixAmp with optical to the Zx, or just connect the analog from the headset to my sound card and ignore the MixAmp?

I read before that MixAmp is for consoles and it's useless for the PC if you have a sound card, is that true?

and what is better for games, movies and music. Is it DDL or DTS?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raheep20*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have Astro A40 headset with MixAmp, and the Zx sound card.
> 
> I want to know what is better, should i use the MixAmp with optical to the Zx, or just connect the analog from the headset to my sound card and ignore the MixAmp?
> 
> I read before that MixAmp is for consoles and it's useless for the PC if you have a sound card, is that true?
> 
> and what is better for games, movies and music. Is it DDL or DTS?


The MixAmp has Dolby Headphones and SBZx has SBX Surround.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











If you use the MixAmp then it's going to mostly bypass the SBZx as the MixAmp itself is actually a soundcard too. SBZx should have much better headphone amplification and SBX Surround is generally thought to be much better than Dolby Headphone.

The reason why MixAmp is useless for PC is because MixAmp requires DDL for the Dolby Headphone to work, and all the soundcards that support DDL can completely replace MixAmp as they have better features than the MixAmp (better DAC, better amplification, better virtual surround, etc.).

DDL and DTS are just encoding/decoding methods, so they are used to compress the digital multi-channel sound to a smaller format for transferring.
They have zero meaning if you don't use optical. And even when you use optical, the differences are small (although DTS is technically better).


----------



## raheep20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> The MixAmp has Dolby Headphones and SBZx has SBX Surround.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you use the MixAmp then it's going to mostly bypass the SBZx as the MixAmp itself is actually a soundcard too. SBZx should have much better headphone amplification and SBX Surround is generally thought to be much better than Dolby Headphone.
> 
> The reason why MixAmp is useless for PC is because MixAmp requires DDL for the Dolby Headphone to work, and all the soundcards that support DDL can completely replace MixAmp as they have better features than the MixAmp (better DAC, better amplification, better virtual surround, etc.).
> 
> DDL and DTS are just encoding/decoding methods, so they are used to compress the digital multi-channel sound to a smaller format for transferring.
> They have zero meaning if you don't use optical. And even when you use optical, the differences are small (although DTS is technically better).


Thank you for the great info...









please take a look on my setup,,

First, I connected my Astro to the MixAmp to the Zx using the Optical.

Then i enabled the DDL ( i have Z506 Speakers):



and I set speakers as default:



Then I unmute ( What you hear) from recording:



I think the sound is a bit better than the analog. Am i right?









Note: when I enable the DTS i can't hear anything from the headset. Dunno why


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raheep20*
> 
> Thank you for the great info...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please take a look on my setup,,
> 
> First, I connected my Astro to the MixAmp to the Zx using the Optical.
> 
> Then i enabled the DDL ( i have Z506 Speakers):
> 
> 
> 
> and I set speakers as default:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I unmute ( What you hear) from recording:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the sound is a bit better than the analog. Am i right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: when I enable the DTS i can't hear anything from the headset. Dunno why


Let me expand my description on why the MixAmp SUCKS for PC:
MixAmp does not support DTS decoding. DTS can be easily found from PC onboard soundcards but for DDL you must buy a separate soundcard. So to use all the features of the soundcard (MixAmp) you need to buy a better soundcard (Sound Blaster Z for example). Sounds crazy, right?

Well, if you think that the MixAmp+A40 sounds better than SBZ then go with it. SBZ should sound better but the best option is to choose whichever floats your boat.


----------



## raheep20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Let me expand my description on why the MixAmp SUCKS for PC:
> MixAmp does not support DTS decoding. DTS can be easily found from PC onboard soundcards but for DDL you must buy a separate soundcard. So to use all the features of the soundcard (MixAmp) you need to buy a better soundcard (Sound Blaster Z for example). Sounds crazy, right?
> 
> Well, if you think that the MixAmp+A40 sounds better than SBZ then go with it. SBZ should sound better but the best option is to choose whichever floats your boat.


I just want to make sure about one last thing:

Is there a difference between the optical and the analog?
from what I understand is that the optical is better. That's why i'm trying to keep the MixAmp


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raheep20*
> 
> I just want to make sure about one last thing:
> 
> Is there a difference between the optical and the analog?
> from what I understand is that the optical is better. That's why i'm trying to keep the MixAmp


Urgh... Optical is not "better", it's just a data-transfer connection just like USB is.
So optical can only be as good as the DAC/soundcard that is at the receiving end of the cable.

MixAmp is a soundcard, meaning that it takes digital audio signal (bunch of zeros and ones) and turns it into a analog signal (the actual audio signal that headphones/speakers can use).
Your SBZx is also a soundcard, but with optical connection it's only transferring the untouched*** digital audio signal to the MixAmp. If you only need stereo sound then USB and optical basically have no difference between them as connection types.
The main job of a soundcard is the conversion of the digital signal to analog signal, and then amplifying it.

***: With SBZ you can actually add DSP effects (virtual surround, equalizer, Crystallizer, etc.) to the signal before sending it through the optical, but you need to play around with the settings to achieve that.


----------



## BoutTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I believe SBX surround works for normal speakers as well as headphones (that's why you need to tick the headphone option in the SBz panel). It think it's a bug when it automatically switches windows back to 2.0/2.1.
> 
> I believe if you set Windows to 5.1 and disable the additional speakers, windows will get 5.1 from the software and mix it to 2.0/2.1 and send that stereo signal to the SBz. I'm not sure though.
> 
> The other thing to remember is games/ software using OpenAL (or other sound engine) should "listen" to what mode the SBz is in and the game will feed it the proper channels for what you have selected... Like if windows is in 2.0 mode and SBz is in Headphone mode with SBX Surround on, an OpenAL game would still send it surround sound data to correctly do headphone surround. The Windows channel setting is more or less for "dumb" programs.


Thanks mate. There's so much conflicting info floating about. If swapping Windows back to stereo is a bug then Creative should've sorted this by now as it did the same with my X-Fi. But with that I could just leave the X-Fi Control Panel set to Headphones and that would leave windows set to 5.1 and not interfere with it. But with the SBZ I can't because both speakers and headphones remain plugged in at all times so the software is the only way of switching.

Creative don't even tell us how to set this up in the manual. They just leave it to people to try and work things out themselves which then leads to conflicting opinions and advice.


----------



## umeng2002

Yeah, although better than the X-Fi drivers, they still don't tell the customer anything really. Although, they do include a more detailed manual in the driver packages as a pdf file. For a company that always tries to push computer audio, they basically shut up once a new product is launched and let the users figure things out.

Like does anyone know what HRTF technology the SBX surround setting uses? What exactly is the difference between 25% and 75% in terms of sound direction and distance, etc. I know there is a lot of user tests, but it would be nice to have a more detailed explanation.

We need a lot of setup examples from Creative. It's like all their tech is designed in Asia, and they "splurge" on a translator once every few years.

Keep in mind, I believe Creative bought a large stake in DTS; so a lot of their technology might have bled over into Sound Blaster cards. The Core3D chip isn't a dedicated DSP, I believe; I think it's just a processor that can run quite different algorithms if given the right drivers.


----------



## ShamisOMally

So I did a lot of research on Crystalizer over the week, and I finally found out what it is exactly.

Crystalizer does NOT restore lost bits to audio. It won't make say a 96kbit mp3 a 160kbit mp3.

What Crystalizer is in reality is a dynamic decompressor.

What a compressor is in the audio world is when you do recordings in movies etc, you are often filming lots of different audio cue's. Sound technicians use a tool called a compressor that makes certain sounds quieter, and other sounds louder. These machines normally run in the 2-10 million dollar bracket.

Crystalizer on the other hand is a decompressor, it makes sounds that are barely audible and garbled louder, and shrill spikes etc quieter.

This works great till about 112kbit mp3, after which having it on for anything higher causes the low and high ends to be greatly distorted, but a lot of people like how it sounds because its brought up sounds they couldn't hear, and brought down the ones that are too loud. If you're listening to quality sound files there is no reason to have it on other than increasing bass/treble indirectly.

With games however, crystalizer is both good and bad. Good as it raises the pitch of sounds you could barely hear before, say an enemy's footsteps, and lowers loud overpowering sounds that cover up the soft audio cues.

How its bad however is that sounds are modulated, the crystalizer only knows it has to raise/lower sounds if they exceed a threshold. So if you have say one person firing from 10ft away, and another at 30ft away, and if both are firing at the same time, crystalizer will attempt to make them both sound like they are 20ft away from you in volume.

Personally I've turned it off after learning all of this, as while I like the treble/bass boost effect I can get the same tuning easily out of my equalizer.

And yes, the higher your speaker setting the stronger the crystalizer effect is, as it has more space to play with between 48Khz and 96Khz to equalize the audio pitch. But since I've turned crystalizer off, I've gone back to 48Khz as no major media goes higher than it anyways.


----------



## wsfrazier

Question for you Z owners, not sure if any of you would know. I currently have a Recon3D and want to use optical out to a Modi 2, then to a Magni 2, to my DT 990s.

Is there any advantage to upgrading to a sound blaster Z from my Recon3D if I am just using it to pass optical to my external dac? I know the Z card has the better dac, but I won't be using it. Want to see if it's worth the $99.

Thanks


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> Question for you Z owners, not sure if any of you would know. I currently have a Recon3D and want to use optical out to a Modi 2, then to a Magni 2, to my DT 990s.
> 
> Is there any advantage to upgrading to a sound blaster Z from my Recon3D if I am just using it to pass optical to my external dac? I know the Z card has the better dac, but I won't be using it. Want to see if it's worth the $99.
> 
> Thanks


If you are only using optical then forget about the upgrade. Digital is digital, analog is analog.

And I think the recon3d should also have the same feature as SBZ where you can add the SBX surround to the optical output that is going to your external DAC.
EDIT: Confirmed. Basically that is the absolute best setup when it comes to headphone gaming.


----------



## iARDAs

I can't decide if I should buy a sound card for my upcoming rig.

I used to be a Zx owner before with a 990T Headphone.

I currenyly have a Skullcandy PLYR1 headset which I use for PS4 and will use for PC as well, so I really can't decided if I need the soundcard.

That being said I did buy myself a Bose Sound Companion II v3 speakers and maybe the sound will be better with the soundcard?


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Like does anyone know what HRTF technology the SBX surround setting uses? What exactly is the difference between 25% and 75% in terms of sound direction and distance, etc. I know there is a lot of user tests, but it would be nice to have a more detailed explanation.
> 
> W The Core3D chip isn't a dedicated DSP, I believe; I think it's just a processor that can run quite different algorithms if given the right drivers.


The Sound Core 3D chip is indeed a dedicated DSP. Unlike ASUS sound cards which do their processing in software, the Sound Core 3D chip does hardware accelerate voice, game, and movie sounds when the SBX Pro Studio is activated. http://www.creative.com/oem/pressreleases/soundcore3d_053111/

In terms of 25% and 75%, imagine a 1/4 circle of sound directionality in front of you. You get a very small stereo image of where sounds originate. Expand that portion of a circle to three quarters width and the sound field is processed to bend or surround you while not quite reaching directly behind you.

I have quite a bit of experience with the Q&A behind the Recon3D and SBZ series of sound cards as I reviewed both for HardOCP.com. Creative's product marketing manager, Ryan Schlieper, and I spoke at great length about what the cards were capable of. The flaws in the Recon3D series revealed themselves in the card's output stage. It was terrible and only slightly better than basic onboard sound. The SBZ series corrected that with high quality components equal or better than the Titanium HD and to an extent, ASUS' Essence series of sound cards.


----------



## Goofy Goober

yesterday i've swap my old X-Fi Titanium Champion PCI-E with a new Sound Blaster Zx...

i'm disappointed.

i have a TEUFEL 5.1 system (Concept E Magnum PE), and with the X-Fi my music sound A LOT better than with Zx.
With X-Fi i always enabled the CMSS 3D upmix with "surround stereo" setting, and the Front L/R and Back L/R speakers sound the same, like the stereo sound was simply "expanded" to all the speakers of the 5.1 system.

with the Zx and the SBX surround option, the sound is not equal for all the speakers... if i put the slider to 100%, the central speaker have much more sound than the front L/R....
the sound from the front speakers are WRONG. it's like the music is distorted from the sound card....
if the slider is set to 50%-60%, then the front L/R and the central speakers are much more balanced, and the sound seems to be more accurate, but i can barely hear the Back L/R speaker, now it's them that have a wrong sound









the old CMSS 3D was simply reproducing a stereo sound from Front and Back speakers (and also centre)....

Is it possible to have the same effect with the Zx???

actually, i'm really missing my old X-Fi card now....

thanks in advance...


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> The Sound Core 3D chip is indeed a dedicated DSP. Unlike ASUS sound cards which do their processing in software, the Sound Core 3D chip does hardware accelerate voice, game, and movie sounds when the SBX Pro Studio is activated. http://www.creative.com/oem/pressreleases/soundcore3d_053111/
> 
> In terms of 25% and 75%, imagine a 1/4 circle of sound directionality in front of you. You get a very small stereo image of where sounds originate. Expand that portion of a circle to three quarters width and the sound field is processed to bend or surround you while not quite reaching directly behind you.
> 
> I have quite a bit of experience with the Q&A behind the Recon3D and SBZ series of sound cards as I reviewed both for HardOCP.com. Creative's product marketing manager, Ryan Schlieper, and I spoke at great length about what the cards were capable of. The flaws in the Recon3D series revealed themselves in the card's output stage. It was terrible and only slightly better than basic onboard sound. The SBZ series corrected that with high quality components equal or better than the Titanium HD and to an extent, ASUS' Essence series of sound cards.


Thanks for explaining that, but I wish they released "white papers" on explaining almost exactly what everything does.. After trial and error, I leave it surround on 55% when using my headphones. You also kind of prove a point where detailed info on their cards are buried in a OEM business site. As for as the chip, I meant I don't think it's fixed function (true DSP). The Recon3D used THX branded tech, the SBz doesn't (except for DTS encoding); and knowing Creative, I'm sure the Recon chip hasn't changed since the original cards before the SBz refresh - although it's probably the same minus the THX naming.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> yesterday i've swap my old X-Fi Titanium Champion PCI-E with a new Sound Blaster Zx...
> 
> i'm disappointed.
> 
> i have a TEUFEL 5.1 system (Concept E Magnum PE), and with the X-Fi my music sound A LOT better than with Zx.
> With X-Fi i always enabled the CMSS 3D upmix with "surround stereo" setting, and the Front L/R and Back L/R speakers sound the same, like the stereo sound was simply "expanded" to all the speakers of the 5.1 system.
> 
> with the Zx and the SBX surround option, the sound is not equal for all the speakers... if i put the slider to 100%, the central speaker have much more sound than the front L/R....
> the sound from the front speakers are WRONG. it's like the music is distorted from the sound card....
> if the slider is set to 50%-60%, then the front L/R and the central speakers are much more balanced, and the sound seems to be more accurate, but i can barely hear the Back L/R speaker, now it's them that have a wrong sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the old CMSS 3D was simply reproducing a stereo sound from Front and Back speakers (and also centre)....
> 
> Is it possible to have the same effect with the Zx???
> 
> actually, i'm really missing my old X-Fi card now....
> 
> thanks in advance...


Uhh... If the problem is only in music, there is an *extremely* simple way to fix this: Don't use the soundcards own upmixing algorithm!

Foobar for example has stereo-->4.1 upmixing available in the preferences. And that's just the default DSP that comes with the player, you can install your own plugins.


----------



## umeng2002

With a stereo signal (like music), common data will be seen as coming from the center channel when upmixing - especially when the surround option is at 100%. This is why Creative put sliders... adjust it to your liking.

As pointed out, if you simply want 4.1 stereo expansion, use foobar2000's mixing options. If you're music player doesn't have that option, use a different music player.

That stereo cloning feature was probably left out because it _probably_ isn't used by many people.


----------



## Goofy Goober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Uhh... If the problem is only in music, there is an *extremely* simple way to fix this: Don't use the soundcards own upmixing algorithm!
> 
> Foobar for example has stereo-->4.1 upmixing available in the preferences. And that's just the default DSP that comes with the player, you can install your own plugins.


thanks but i use Winamp for music (from 1998 i think







) and i love it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> With a stereo signal (like music), common data will be seen as coming from the center channel when upmixing - especially when the surround option is at 100%. This is why Creative put sliders... adjust it to your liking.
> 
> As pointed out, if you simply want 4.1 stereo expansion, use foobar2000's mixing options. If you're music player doesn't have that option, use a different music player.
> 
> That stereo cloning feature was probably left out because it _probably_ isn't used by many people.


with the old X-Fi CMSS 3D and the "surround exspansion" setting, the sound was a 5.1 stereo (not 4.1) with center and subwoofer channel in "mono" mode, and the front/back speakers in stereo (mirror) mode.

i can't understand how SBX Surround works, and how i'm supposed to use this effect...
with music the sound it's heavily modified, in short, the sound it's wrong.... A LOT different than the stereo playback.
with movie and games, there isn't use for that effect, with a 5.1 system and 5.1 soundtrack, the surround already exist and works ok.

in the past, the purpose of CMSS 3D for me was, in fact, exclusively the "matrix" effect with Winamp/music playback.
i have also two home theater setup, one 7.1 system and one 5.1 system, each with different AV amplifier that can "expand" the stereo on all speakers when listening to music, and this without distort/modify the sound...

SBX Surround is an awful effect from my point of view... the music is altered, not "expanded" to surround speakers.

the overall sound (stereo or 2.1) when i disable SBX is better than my old XFi card, but my 5.1 sound really good with expanded stereo, much better than regular stereo/2.1
also, with headphones (Aurvana LIVE), the sound is way better than before (SBX disabled also here).
it's sad that for lack of an old driver feature i've to reinstall the X.Fi....


----------



## Thready

I have the Soundblaster Omni which is the same tech as the Z cards but it's a USB device that sits on my desktop.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> yesterday i've swap my old X-Fi Titanium Champion PCI-E with a new Sound Blaster Zx...
> 
> i'm disappointed.
> 
> i have a TEUFEL 5.1 system (Concept E Magnum PE), and with the X-Fi my music sound A LOT better than with Zx.
> With X-Fi i always enabled the CMSS 3D upmix with "surround stereo" setting, and the Front L/R and Back L/R speakers sound the same, like the stereo sound was simply "expanded" to all the speakers of the 5.1 system.
> 
> with the Zx and the SBX surround option, the sound is not equal for all the speakers... if i put the slider to 100%, the central speaker have much more sound than the front L/R....
> the sound from the front speakers are WRONG. it's like the music is distorted from the sound card....
> if the slider is set to 50%-60%, then the front L/R and the central speakers are much more balanced, and the sound seems to be more accurate, but i can barely hear the Back L/R speaker, now it's them that have a wrong sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the old CMSS 3D was simply reproducing a stereo sound from Front and Back speakers (and also centre)....
> 
> Is it possible to have the same effect with the Zx???
> 
> actually, i'm really missing my old X-Fi card now....
> 
> thanks in advance...


Whoa, one of the worst things you can do with the Sound Blaster Z series is turn on Surround with an ACTUAL 5.1 sound system.

Turn that off, and using your media player tools to expand stereo channels for you, doing it with the Z series and a 5.1 speaker system will wreck it


----------



## Goofy Goober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Whoa, one of the worst things you can do with the Sound Blaster Z series is turn on Surround with an ACTUAL 5.1 sound system.
> 
> Turn that off, and using your media player tools to expand stereo channels for you, doing it with the Z series and a 5.1 speaker system will wreck it


thanks for the suggestion

so, if i understand correctly, the SBX Surround must not be used with 5.1 system, but only with stereo/2.1 system or headphones?

meanwhile i've installed a Winamp plugin called "Winamp Matrix Mixer": http://sourceforge.net/projects/winampmatrixmix/
the result is like the CMSS 3D on the X-Fi, at least with music and Winamp. (i think this plugin works as the one of foobar suggested before).

but now the logical question is, the Sound Blaster Z series is un-capable, like the older X.Fi series cards, of create a auto-matrix effect for ALL the stereo sounds produced by the PC? Like when watching videos over internet (flash player and similar) or listening music with various program that doesn't support plugin integration (spotify?) for create a virtual surround stereo sound?
and if a game has not a surround soundtrack, with a 5.1 i will cannot listen to any virtual surround with the Z?
this is a really bad news.....

if this is true, the Z Series is a good choice for use with 2.0, 2.1 and heaphone, and a bad choice for 5.1 surround system with analog connection ('cause with digital connection sometimes the decoder already have option for matrix/virtual surround sound).
and, obiviously, the X.Fi is a better choice for that kind of system...

well, in the end it's a big fault for me. if i had searched more information on the Z series, i probably never buy one of them.


----------



## umeng2002

Good, point. I believe SBX Surround is only to mimic 5.1 with 2.1... forgot about that since I only use it for Headphones. I would just use the music player or other software to direct the music how you want and leave SBX Surround off.


----------



## Goofy Goober

so in case of a game with no surround sound (soundtrack and sound effects) there is no way to emulate a virtual surround like "matrix" or dolby prologic?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> so in case of a game with no surround sound (soundtrack and sound effects) there is no way to emulate a virtual surround like "matrix" or dolby prologic?


Mmm... I see what you're saying. That's why I initially though it it does do that; but you say it doesn't sound right with music.

From what I remember from the X-Fi, it does emulate 5.1 with stereo speakers and does "matrix" for stereo sources over a 5.1 setup.

Unless there is no 3D info from the source, no algorithm will know what's supposed to be surround. That's why it's easy to do stereo over a 3.1 system. Unless there is "pro-logic" encoding in the stereo signal, the surround speakers will have almost nothing going to them... that's why pro-logic II was so great - stereo surround.

You have to remember with SBX surround and other tech like it, the more intense it is (closer to 100%) the more it will distort the audio a bit to get better "directionality."

Have you tried music with SBX surround at like %50?

Again, this just shows my point about Creative being too vague about their technology.


----------



## BigBeard86

using sbx with a surround setup will actually enhance the surround effect. i use it on my 5.1 setup.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Good, point. I believe SBX Surround is only to mimic 5.1 with 2.1... forgot about that since I only use it for Headphones. I would just use the music player or other software to direct the music how you want and leave SBX Surround off.


but doing this would destroy the purpose of having the sound card in the first place, right?


----------



## LimitBreaker

EDIT: MOTHER F! Nevermind. I'm a dumbass. I had the front left speaker position changed in speaker setup, which for SOME REASON also affects the headphones despite not being a viewable setting in the headphone setup menu.

Original Post: So I'm having an issue with my ZXR. The audio balance on analog output seems to be completely borked. The right channel seems really underpowered, and maybe even not receiving the full audio signal from the PC. It's affecting both Headphone and 5.1 outputs, but digital is fine which means that the card is getting the signal, it's just not being delivered to the right side outputs properly. I've tried removing the ACM, different headphones, different 1/4 connectors, reseating the card, all the basic stuff. I'm really hoping that it's not a hardware failure because the card is over a year old, but it's seeming like it is.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> but doing this would destroy the purpose of having the sound card in the first place, right?


There are different reasons for a sound card. Some want one just purely for the better analog section (DAC and amps) on the card compared to the motherboard's solution. Then there is the DSP side (surround simulation, DDL or DTS encoding, EAX, etc.).

Since I have an external DAC and Headphone Amp, I couldn't care less about the difference between a SBz and a SBz xR, so I got a used OEM SBz of ebay for $35 bucks. Obviously, I want the sound card for the Headphone surround sound simulation and dynamic range compression options for poorly encoded web videos/ Netflix movies, etc. (including the voice enhance). Basically any UK produced TV show or movie = "night" Smart Volume range compression and Dialog Plus at 90%


----------



## Serzhas

Hello community.
Yesterday I decided to give a go to *Prototype* game, and hit the wall with my head. Or ears, to be more specific. Game has no sound at all. I've searched for solution on Internet, however, nothing I've tried made any difference so far. Game uses XAudio2, which is somewhat problematic sound API. I have *Sound Blaster Z* with Dolby headphones connected via SPDIF. Any chance someone here knows a working solution for Prototype games?. My specs are in signature.
Thanks.


----------



## umeng2002

Set the 5.1 SBz speakers as the default device in Windows - and make sure the game is using the default audio device. Tick the headphone option in the SBz control panel. Turn on the SBX Surround to what ever level you want. If you're using an external DAC and amp, tick the "play stereo mix to digital output" option the the "advanced features" of the SBz control panel.


----------



## Serzhas

No luck. Did all as you said (I've tried that before, actually), but there is no even a trace of sound in game. I have only one active sound card in my system, that is SBZ. On-board one is disabled in BIOS, and nVidia stuffs are disabled in Device Manager... Anything else I could try?
Thanks.


----------



## Goofy Goober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Have you tried music with SBX surround at like %50?
> 
> Again, this just shows my point about Creative being too vague about their technology.


yep
i tried various settings for the SBX surround

problem is, the sound is always a little modified/distorted, even @ 50%, wich is the minimum to have some kind of sound from the Rear L/R speakers...
but, the sound from rear speaker is always lower than front/center channel.

with the old X-Fi and CMSS 3D, the sound was the same from all the speakers (front-center-rear), and it wasn't modified.... simply stereo sound "expanded" to all the 5 speaker.

can't really understand WHY Creative removed such an useful feature from the drivers.

the "speaker fill" is an option that is often found in integrated sound card (realtek-cmedia etc)... i think that a 5.1 dedicated sound card must have it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBeard86*
> 
> using sbx with a surround setup will actually enhance the surround effect. i use it on my 5.1 setup.


for me, it's distorting-modifing the original sound.

with music and 2.0 videos, if i set up a software decoder, like AC3 codec, for matrix effect, the "virual" surround sound is much more clear and accurate.

like it was with the older X-Fi Titanium and CMSS 3D.


----------



## umeng2002

You need to be more descriptive about "distorting the sound."

That's a byproduct of the effect when it's set high.


----------



## EddWar

Anybody has checked if the driver works in Windows 10?


----------



## Anzial

Win 10 drivers will be released in June/July 2015, so no, current drivers don't support Win10


----------



## x7007

I hope they won't delay


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> I hope they won't delay


Creative has been good the last few years with driver releases. I see no reason why the driver will not ready. More than likely it will be the same driver with the proper Windows 10 installation script. This is one of the biggest changes Daniel K. makes to his driver packs is simply creating the proper installation wizard detection and scripts for a new operating system.

Compatibility mode should be the cure for the issue but it is more than likely not making specific enough changes for the installer to proceed correctly.


----------



## djriful

Driver doesn't work mostly because of WHQL cert is invalid to install. I think you can if you force driver signature check.


----------



## flexy123

Not really a "problem", but still odd: Anyone having that the volume of the card is CRAZY loud? I can barely set my volume to "8" (almost all the way down) in the Windows volume slider and it's already so loud I have to turn down master volume in most games. This happens at the headphone output put also on the speaker output of the card. (With other cards I usually had the volume slider in Windows at like 80%)


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Driver doesn't work mostly because of WHQL cert is invalid to install. I think you can if you force driver signature check.


That is not correct. I installed the driver in the regular fashion as well as with driver signature enforcement disabled. The problem actually is that changes are being made to the Windows 10 audio stack, just as there were with Vista as compared to XP. The changes are being made to reduce latency issues with recording and playback amongst other things.

A new driver, rather than a few changes made to the old one, will be required.

Do a search for Larry Osterman's weblog and you will find plenty of changes were made to the Vista/Win 7 audio stack in comparison to Windows XP. He and his team even changed when and how motherboard speaker sounds would be played as well as killing Direct Sound hardware acceleration that was native to Windows XP/98/ME.

If you are truly curious about those previous changes, be sure to look for the audio category in the bottom right corner. Otherwise you will see a bunch of ramblings about the man's day to day doings.


----------



## Ghost12

delete


----------



## 8bitG33k

Reporting Soundblaster Z no longer recognized by Creative Install Wizard under newest Windows 10 Technical preview (10130). It just says 'No supported device found'.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> Reporting Soundblaster Z no longer recognized by Creative Install Wizard under newest Windows 10 Technical preview (10130). It just says 'No supported device found'.


Try to go sleep mode from windows and back after 10 sec. It fixed it for one time till you turn off pc sometimes randomly. To fix the issue 3 people said it fixed by reseting updating the same bios again. All this if the sound card doesnt work for you at all .


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Driver doesn't work mostly because of WHQL cert is invalid to install. I think you can if you force driver signature check.


WHQL is as useful as Windows performance index a.k.a. pointless.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Try to go sleep mode from windows and back after 10 sec. It fixed it for one time till you turn off pc sometimes randomly. To fix the issue 3 people said it fixed by reseting updating the same bios again. All this if the sound card doesnt work for you at all .


The sound card will not work until updated drivers are released. The Z-series cards will not work with any driver until Creative writes the new ones to follow the new sound architecture built in to Windows 10. This problem is not exclusive to Creative either. Many onboard chipsets as well as dedicated cards are not working. Even Realtek just has a basic driver available for download, not its usual suite.

The problems with some onboard chipsets can be cured by switching to different sample rates and back again, but those chipsets do not have the advanced hardware features of the Z-series.

I read many different forums before replying in this forum. I am not merely speculating.

If there were a working driver for the Z, it would be likely be included in the 10130 build or it would installed by Windows Update in Windows 10 itself.


----------



## me77

I have an annoying problem with DD Live and DTS Connect. Both work well for some time but after a while, the sound just cuts out. I can fix it by opening the Sound Blaster control panel and disabling and then re-enabling DD Live or DTS Connect. It's very annoying, especially during gaming.

Is this a known issue? Are there known workarounds?
I'm using Windows 8.1 with the latest driver (6.0.102.32).


----------



## James1o1o

Can confirm latest Windows 10 update published today (KB3069069) fixed the Sound Blaster Z audio, as long as the audio device is in 2.0 channel only, and not 5.1 (which it defaults to for whatever reason).


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

More information on the Windows 10 update for Creative cards can be found here:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3069069


----------



## James1o1o

Looks like Windows 10 drivers have been delayed.

They were set for early June release, it's now been changed to early July.


----------



## lukacsmw

I have a Sound Blaster ZXR with the ACM. I ran a test with my PSB headphones and I felt that the ACM was seriously degrading the quality of the headphone signal (I tried it with and without the ACM). So I'm going to stop using the ACM, but I want to replace it with a Schitt Vali Tube Amplifier. I also use some Hardon Kardon powered 2.1 Sound Sticks. Right now, those are plugged into the RCA outs and the ACM is plugged in to the headphone/mic jacks. The Schitt Vali has RCA inputs and the Studio Sticks have a 3.5mm stereo plug (I'm currently using an RCA to 3.5mm adapter). So I thought rather than run an RCA-3.5mm adapter for the Amp and another for the Studio Sticks - I would flip them and run the Studio Sticks off the headphone jack and I'll hookup the Schitt Vali to the RCA's. I did a test by hooking up the Studio Sticks today....and the ZXR software crashed and the audio dropped out, even after flipping it back. I've had problems with the ZXR being dropped from the PCIe bus before, so I knew I had to power-off my comp for 30 minutes, which usually brings the card back. Anyway, this is a long backstory to a quick question - anyone know why I can't hook powered speakers into the headphone jack?


----------



## cravinmild

I was wondering if the sound blaster Z is able to decode 5.1 surround. I have my ps4 plugged in to the sound card via optical but no matter what combination of settings I use I can't get 5.1 surround. It will always play stereo regardless. I was hoping this sc would decode as it mentions it was able to do DDL on the packaging. I have a gigantic recevior which worked well decoding for my PS3 into 5.1 but was hoping to remove clutter from the desktop


----------



## umeng2002

Mmm... probably not. Although you might be able to come up with a software solution with various AC3 decoders and such like LAV.


----------



## cravinmild

does anyone know of a sound card which is able to decode. From what ive read they are kind of phased out now with HDMI. I would like one to run my encoded 5.1 signals from the PS4 optical out to be decoded from the sound card and played on the speakers connected to the sound card. I would rather not find a receiver which fits on my desk. Perhaps a DAC with 3.5mm jacks and enough of them to do 5.1 surround from an optical source


----------



## ShamisOMally

@cravinmild: Looking at windows sound options, the optical output/input only does stereo

*EDIT1* Further reading says you have to enable Dolby Digital live OR DTS in order to get 5.1 sound in the sound options


----------



## cravinmild

I do see that as well and have both win and creative software set to 5.1 My headset has positional led indicators which light up showing the direction sound originates. Most times its l/r and sub. Best I could do was fake 5.1 which just fired both front and rear channels on each side simultaneously but centre channel never fires. Sounds horrible too.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Edit: Not a ZXR issue.


----------



## go4life

Just got a Z, currently running without drivers with 3.5mm minijack. Going to use S/PDIF again soon to my Emotiva XDA-1 Pre-amp with DAC.

Should I install the software or not? Never really liked their software and drivers, and it seems to work ok without it on 3.5mm minijack at least. Does the sound get better with the software or not? Thanks.


----------



## cravinmild

I cant remember if the unit works without its core drivers (plug and play), I think I deleted all the software then installed the Z. I returned it the next day and installed the old xfi again but with just popping it in and trying to play the old card with the Z software I got no sound at all. Right away I got a warning that the card was different to installed drivers.


----------



## man9

I searched a lot in the internet for couple of days and i cant find a solution or a fix....

The bug: zx control panel

A new one and i just installed it.

So windows installed the driver and working properly but with out the advanced tools from the control panel.

Every time i click in the control panel i only see the SB icon poping up but no window showing, i even left it for hours but no change!

So i cant use the control panel since i first installedthe card.

What i tried:

Re installed like 40 times

Removed every audio and disabled from the sound maneger, even disabled the GPU audio with is nvidia.

Installed on safe mode.

Changed the PCIE lanes

Disabled audio from motherboard

Build:
Motherboard Asus p6x58d
Gpu 760Ti
Win 7 64bit

Now the card is usless without the cintrol panel.

Please help me find a soloution.

Thank you


----------



## umeng2002

Do you want any of the DSP functions? No? Then why did you buy the thing? Yes? Then you need to install the drivers to use the features.


----------



## Fenrir007

I have a Soundblaster Z installed and I started having some weird problems with it.

When using 5.1 sound, during movies and all the sound will eventually either muffle out to the point where everything will sound like a murmur in a tube, or it will apparently switch audio modes or something (the sound will be different, maybe even coming out from only the front speakers, but sometimes just the balancing will be different). Pausing the video and resuming it fixes the issue, but its temporary.

I have no idea what is causing that. I'm using WIndows 8.1, my codec pack is KCP (stable), I'm using running a SP/DIF audio cable from my PC to my phillips home theater, I have play "stereo mix to digital" checked (which I, frankly, dont know very much what it does) and every driver is up to date. My mobo audio is disabled in the BIOS and its drivers were uninstalled with a driver sweeping program.

Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## Tokthree

Could anyone give me a good baseline for EQ and SBX Pro Studio settings? I'm not much of an audiophile or anything like that; I want to have the best audio I reasonably can, however I know nothing about how to achieve that. I don't really understand what it is that each setting does and how they interact with each-other, if I had a starting point though I could probably tweak it from there through trial and error. I'm trying to get a general setting for audio, mostly music, with punchy bass that doesn't cloud the vocals, clear vocals and instruments without distorting the way the audio sounds and as much depth as I can possibly get. I feel like that's what everyone wants but nobody can have but I'm hoping someone has had some success achieving it.

I know that audio is subjective and depends on both what is being played and the device it's being played through but if anyone has some suggestions I'll try every one of them!


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokthree*
> 
> Could anyone give me a good baseline for EQ and SBX Pro Studio settings? I'm not much of an audiophile or anything like that; I want to have the best audio I reasonably can, however I know nothing about how to achieve that. I don't really understand what it is that each setting does and how they interact with each-other, if I had a starting point though I could probably tweak it from there through trial and error. I'm trying to get a general setting for audio, mostly music, with punchy bass that doesn't cloud the vocals, clear vocals and instruments without distorting the way the audio sounds and as much depth as I can possibly get. I feel like that's what everyone wants but nobody can have but I'm hoping someone has had some success achieving it.
> 
> I know that audio is subjective and depends on both what is being played and the device it's being played through but if anyone has some suggestions I'll try every one of them!


Every guy that is serious about audio NEVER even touches EQ or anything that has an effect on the sound. Flat is what you want. Nothing more, nothing less. I'm not even using the software on my Z card, just straight to the DAC Receiver I got with flat sound. If you start to adjust the EQ you will kill the sound if you got a decent setup.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> Every guy that is serious about audio NEVER even touches EQ or anything that has an effect on the sound. Flat is what you want. Nothing more, nothing less. I'm not even using the software on my Z card, just straight to the DAC Receiver I got with flat sound. If you start to adjust the EQ you will kill the sound if you got a decent setup.


To say it in a different way: The only reason to use EQ is to fix the shortcomings your equipment has (bloated bass, etc.).
And because of this there are no universal EQ settings, every setup needs different EQ settings to fix the shortcomings they have.

For example with headphones the headphone measurements can be used to (help) make your EQ.


----------



## Tokthree

Taking what both of you said I did away with SBX completely and looked up some guides on how to use an EQ, now my audio is even better than the best I could do with SBX; much more clarity, more balanced, punchy bass and just as much depth! Thanks for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## James1o1o

Dates for the SoundBlaster Z series cards Windows 10 drivers just changed again. It's now saying just "July", instead of "Early July". So it could be anything up till the last day of July.


----------



## cravinmild

There's a new one coming out?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> There's a new one coming out?


I hope that is not true, since I just bought the freaking card.. Are you asking or do you know about a new one?


----------



## cravinmild

Asking. Bought and returned my Z


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Asking. Bought and returned my Z


Alright, may I ask why you returned it?


----------



## cravinmild

Was told it decoded. Without decoding it offered little as an upgrade over my xfi card I have. It looked nice.


----------



## jincuteguy

So does the ACM for the ZxR card make the sound worse? Cause alot of ppl told me don't use the ACM that comes with it cause it will make the sound bad / worse? Can anyone confirm this that been using the ZxR card for a long time? Thx


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So does the ACM for the ZxR card make the sound worse? Cause alot of ppl told me don't use the ACM that comes with it cause it will make the sound bad / worse? Can anyone confirm this that been using the ZxR card for a long time? Thx


Same, I wonder too, it is a bit more comfortable to be able to mute the sound from controller than far far away windows sound volume, sometimes the volume is crazy high and there is no way to lower it in instant.

That's where the Keyboard multimedia or macros are coming in handy, but still you can connect 4 600 ohms headphones to the ACM xD , right ?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> I hope that is not true, since I just bought the freaking card.. Are you asking or do you know about a new one?


A new driver, not a new card.


----------



## HydroKFC

Im so pissed drivers were pushed back again till august -.- last time im buying a creative card. I was hoping to get them to run on win 10 technical preview.This is bs.


----------



## stone2

Hope I'm in the right place asking this but would a sound blaster z be an upgrade over current auzentech x-fi forte?
I mostly play bf4 and fps games on headphones sennheiser hd555. And Audio Technica ATH-AD700
Want the best positional audio possible.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi people!! I see yesterday in the Creative forums and a couple of guys say's that the latest Win8.1x64 drivers work fine on the latest Windows 10 10162 build, some one here can acreditate that??


----------



## James1o1o

It's not 100% working still, but it's working better than the last Windows 10 build.

Before, every time you booted the computer up, you would need to go into sound setting and change it from 5.1 to Stereo in order for the sound to work. For whatever reason, the Creative drivers always force the card into 5.1 mode at startup. However, now it works in 5.1 mode and not stereo anymore.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Ok, then I think it´s better to wait a couple of weeks xD, Thank you!


----------



## HydroKFC

How did u install it? I tried to but i get a black screen and have to restart every time i try to install it.


----------



## Balsagna

Hey all,

I have the latest build of Windows 10 and the latest drivers seem to work for the most part, but I'm still having issues and not because it may be the drivers, but because I'm rather new when having 2 little setups here and need a little advice on how to get this all to work seamlessly.

I have some Philipps Fidelio X1's with the SoundBlaster ZX and the Control module.

The Fidelio's have a v-moda mic plugged into and the headset is plugged directly into the control pod, which is then plugged into the sound card - I have audio working just fine, but I can't get the headphones to work when I hit the 'Headphone" switch in the control panel.

This issue was present when I was on 8.1 as well and usually required me to disable something from the sound settings to get it to play nice. I had to do the same for the mic's as well.

My goal is to use the beamforming mic on the control panel to control Cortana or other desktop functions, but then switch to the headset when I want to hop on TeamSpeak and play some video games or listen to music.

Is this possible? If so, how do I go about setting this up?

Thanks!


----------



## Luckbad

I've had the X-Fi Titanium HD for a long time, but I've had my eye on the ZxR for a while and have been waiting to pick it up until the price dropped. It dropped, so I grabbed it.

Sounds great. All the added benefits of the X-Fi are really slick, especially the control module and daughter board.

I was hoping it would sound about the same as the X-Fi Titanium HD, and it certainly does.

In fact, I have the hardware to test these things objectively, so I tested my Sony MDR-XB90EX on both the X-Fi Titanium HD and ZxR and thought I'd share a frequency response graph with folks here.

This curve was generated using a Dayton Audio EMM-6 Electret Measurement Microphone, Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 audio interface, and Room EQ Wizard. The mic calibration file was provided by Dayton Audio and I disabled the sound card calibration files since they are designed to compensate for sound card coloration, and I wanted to measure it rather than compensate for it here.



Anything below 20Hz is not 100% reliable for measurement, and that's pretty much the only place the frequency response differs.

The frequency response is, as near as makes no difference, identical. For me, that's a good thing.


----------



## stone2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> I've had the X-Fi Titanium HD for a long time, but I've had my eye on the ZxR for a while and have been waiting to pick it up until the price dropped. It dropped, so I grabbed it.
> 
> Sounds great. All the added benefits of the X-Fi are really slick, especially the control module and daughter board.
> 
> I was hoping it would sound about the same as the X-Fi Titanium HD, and it certainly does.
> 
> In fact, I have the hardware to test these things objectively, so I tested my Sony MDR-XB90EX on both the X-Fi Titanium HD and ZxR and thought I'd share a frequency response graph with folks here.
> 
> This curve was generated using a Dayton Audio EMM-6 Electret Measurement Microphone, Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 audio interface, and Room EQ Wizard. The mic calibration file was provided by Dayton Audio and I disabled the sound card calibration files since they are designed to compensate for sound card coloration, and I wanted to measure it rather than compensate for it here.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything below 20Hz is not 100% reliable for measurement, and that's pretty much the only place the frequency response differs.
> 
> The frequency response is, as near as makes no difference, identical. For me, that's a good thing.


Just curious but if it sounds the same as x-fi why did you buy the zxr? Just that I've been looking at the Z but not sure it would be much of an upgrade over my current auzentech x-fi forte.


----------



## Luckbad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stone2*
> 
> Just curious but if it sounds the same as x-fi why did you buy the zxr? Just that I've been looking at the Z but not sure it would be much of an upgrade over my current auzentech x-fi forte.


Because I like new stuff. It also supports WASAPI event (X-Fi just did push), has the nice volume control console, has a discrete amp for 600 Ohm headphones (I have some Beyers that I usually use an external amp for--now I can handle them with this alone if desired), and did I mention it's new? I've had the X-Fi for years and I like to update my hardware every now and then.


----------



## stone2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> Because I like new stuff. It also supports WASAPI event (X-Fi just did push), has the nice volume control console, has a discrete amp for 600 Ohm headphones (I have some Beyers that I usually use an external amp for--now I can handle them with this alone if desired), and did I mention it's new? I've had the X-Fi for years and I like to update my hardware every now and then.


Lol fair enough mate.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

I have a ZxR. I retired my Titanium HD when I bought the ZxR. I used a pair of National 49720 op-amps in place of the JRC ones that come stock with both cards. Besides the software interface, the sound signature is identical.

Most people dislike the Z software versus the Titanium HD's because it is lacking stereo expand. It only has surround. My gaming experiences have been identical as well as I play a lot of legacy games as well as new releases.

The Z series also has a headphone amplifier instead of a headphone-out. The lack of an amplifier was one of two weaknesses for the Titanium HD. The other weakness was the lack of 5 .1 or 7.1 analog output. The Z fixes that as well.

If you have not had a Titanium HD, you really need to try the Z series. The sound signature is great. If you have had a Titanium HD and want the extra features I mentioned, the card is hard to beat.


----------



## James1o1o

Windows 10 drivers have just been delayed yet again.

Now says August 2015.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

While this seems terrible, the audio changes made to the last few betas have given very different results. One build works, the next fails, etc. I would rather wait for RTM so that drivers may be tested with the permanent version of Windows 10. People want speed or release over quality and that is a recipe for disaster.
With Creative's driver issues that raised their head so high with Vista, I would much rather wait for ones that definitely work with none of the workarounds currently required.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James1o1o*
> 
> Windows 10 drivers have just been delayed yet again.
> 
> Now says August 2015.


----------



## Luckbad

Really enjoying the ZxR. Compared to Titanium HD:

ZxR is better for music to me. Its EQ implementation is better and is less likely to distort. It sounds the same. It supports 600Ohm impedance headphones. And for 5.1, it will actually sound better with discreet op-amps for surround channels.

The Titanium HD is a lot easier to set up for gaming. You can turn off elevation filter and macro fx, which you can't do on the ZxR. I'm still working on understanding how to get FPS gaming up to the level of the X-Fi on the ZxR.

If you use headphones, I highly advise against using the Bass effect on SBX. It's the worst thing ever. It actually completely destroys bass below the crossover frequency instead of boosting it. Maybe it works on a 5.1 system? With headphones it changes the skull-crushing bass on my Fostex TH-600 into the sound of a whoopie cushion with zero impact.

Any advice for FPS gaming settings or how to use SBX Bass?


----------



## Widde

Hi







Thinking of buying the Soundblaster Z Bulk/OEM, Is there anything I should know before I buy it? Seems to have gotten pretty good reviews overall, Going to use a pair of 64ohm headphones for gaming and some bass heavy music, mostly fps games


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Output impedance of the card is 20 ohm, best to have at least 8x output impedance headphones, so at least 160 ohms. Be aware that the card will never be able to drive your headphones to their full potential. Also be aware that the Creative ZXR is twice as bad in this regard (40 ohm output impedance).


----------



## Axaion

Honestly, get a Xonar, at least youd have a chance for community drivers when ASUS fails (Just like creative) to support your card as it should be.


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Output impedance of the card is 20 ohm, best to have at least 8x output impedance headphones, so at least 160 ohms. Be aware that the card will never be able to drive your headphones to their full potential. Also be aware that the Creative ZXR is twice as bad in this regard (40 ohm output impedance).


So it doesnt have a decent amp on it? :< Dont have a very big budget unfortunately


----------



## dukeReinhardt

In short (and I'm not a technician, so this is also the best explanation I can give), the DAC is good but the amp is cheap, so it'll sound bad. It's how Creative can advertise its good qualities without mentioning "technicalities" like the output impedance, which from reading around, is one of the factors of greatest importance when it comes to sound quality. Asus sound cards by comparison have 10 ohm outputs, which while poor, are still between 2 and 4 times better than Creative cards.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of buying the Soundblaster Z Bulk/OEM, Is there anything I should know before I buy it? Seems to have gotten pretty good reviews overall, Going to use a pair of 64ohm headphones for gaming and some bass heavy music, mostly fps games


It's preferred to have the headphones to have 8 to 10 times the impedance of the source, for damping.
The 64-Ohm headphones are only 3 times the impedance of the SB-Z 22-Ohm output impedance.
The Xonar DX has a 100-Ohm output impedance, but people still use 60-Ohm headphones plugged into it.
Worse that i think would happen with your 64-Ohm headphones plugged into the SB-Z is you would get a slightly louder bass.
I'm sure there are a lot of people who use 32-ohm headphones plugged into the SB-Z
The SB-Z is such a nice value that the impedance issue, is really very minor thing.
I've plugged 40-Ohm headphones (ATH-A900X) into the SB-Z and the sound was still decent.

Just remember to disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, before installing the SB-Z or the Creative software.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Output impedance of the card is 20 ohm, best to have at least 8x output impedance headphones, so at least 160 ohms. Be aware that the card will never be able to drive your headphones to their full potential. Also be aware that the Creative ZxR is twice as bad in this regard (40 ohm output impedance).


Where did you read the SB-ZxR has a 40-Ohm output impedance (does not make sense to my little brain).
Some of the Asus cards use the same Ti 6120A2 headphone amplifier chip as the SB-ZxR and the Asus cards have a 10-Ohm output impedance.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Output impedance of the card is 20 ohm, best to have at least 8x output impedance headphones, so at least 160 ohms. Be aware that the card will never be able to drive your headphones to their full potential. Also be aware that the Creative ZXR is twice as bad in this regard (40 ohm output impedance).
> 
> 
> 
> So it doesnt have a decent amp on it? :< Dont have a very big budget unfortunately
Click to expand...

Get the SB-Z.
The FiiO E10k ($76) and Schiit Fulla ($79) are USB/DAC/amp and both have a less then 1-ohm output impedance








But they offer zero headphone surround sound and they bypass the motherboard's on-board audio features,
which is fine for music or anything else (like movies or games) that only need stereo audio.


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Get the SB-Z.
> The FiiO E10k ($76) and Schiit Fulla ($79) are USB/DAC/amp and both have a less then 1-ohm output impedance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they offer zero headphone surround sound and they bypass the motherboard's on-board audio features,
> which is fine for music or anything else (like movies or games) that only need stereo audio.


I'm not that picky about "quality" as I am with it being louder than my current onboard audio ^^ Right now I have a pair of 32 ohms and I'm not sure about the onboard audio on the asus sabertooth z97 mark 1, Some say it has an amp but I havent found any evidence


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Get the SB-Z.
> The FiiO E10k ($76) and Schiit Fulla ($79) are USB/DAC/amp and both have a less then 1-ohm output impedance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they offer zero headphone surround sound and they bypass the motherboard's on-board audio features,
> which is fine for music or anything else (like movies or games) that only need stereo audio.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not that picky about "quality" as I am with it being louder than my current onboard audio ^^ Right now I have a pair of 32 ohms and I'm not sure about the onboard audio on the asus sabertooth z97 mark 1, Some say it has an amp but I havent found any evidence
Click to expand...

Your on-board audio uses the ALC1150 audio processor, which I would assume is about the second best audio processor you would find, for built into a motherboard.
Some high end motherboard's come with A Creative Soundcore3D audio processor, which I would assume is at least a little better then the ALC1150.
Anyway, your motherboard lists an audio amplifier, as Asus uses their own terms to describe it, I'm guessing as nothing that great.
even without a true headphone amplifier, any modern motherboard should be able to get 32-Ohm headphones loud.
You might see if there are any updated audio drivers on the Asus website (latest audio drivers are from May 2014)
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_Z97_MARK_1/HelpDesk_Download/

It might be there is a volume control that is turned down low, might see if there is any issues that might be keeping the audio from getting loud
If you go into Control Panel, into the Audio section, into the Playback tab, high light the Realtek listing and check its configuration and properties.


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Your on-board audio uses the ALC1150 audio processor, which I would assume is about the second best audio processor you would find, for built into a motherboard.
> Some high end motherboard's come with A Creative Soundcore3D audio processor, which I would assume is at least a little better then the ALC1150.
> Anyway, your motherboard lists an audio amplifier, as Asus uses their own terms to describe it, I'm guessing as nothing that great.
> even without a true headphone amplifier, any modern motherboard should be able to get 32-Ohm headphones loud.
> You might see if there are any updated audio drivers on the Asus website (latest audio drivers are from May 2014)
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_Z97_MARK_1/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> It might be there is a volume control that is turned down low, might see if there is any issues that might be keeping the audio from getting loud
> If you go into Control Panel, into the Audio section, into the Playback tab, high light the Realtek listing and check its configuration and properties.


Think it wilkl be able to drive 60 ohm phones decent?







Might get the SbZ regardless though as I have some mild coil whine (Might be headset though, it has 3,5mm jacks and a usb for power, razer carcharias >_<)


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Your on-board audio uses the ALC1150 audio processor, which I would assume is about the second best audio processor you would find, for built into a motherboard.
> Some high end motherboard's come with A Creative Soundcore3D audio processor, which I would assume is at least a little better then the ALC1150.
> Anyway, your motherboard lists an audio amplifier, as Asus uses their own terms to describe it, I'm guessing as nothing that great.
> even without a true headphone amplifier, any modern motherboard should be able to get 32-Ohm headphones loud.
> You might see if there are any updated audio drivers on the Asus website (latest audio drivers are from May 2014)
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_Z97_MARK_1/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> It might be there is a volume control that is turned down low, might see if there is any issues that might be keeping the audio from getting loud
> If you go into Control Panel, into the Audio section, into the Playback tab, high light the Realtek listing and check its configuration and properties.
> 
> 
> 
> Think it wilkl be able to drive 60 ohm phones decent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might get the SbZ regardless though as I have some mild coil whine (Might be headset though, it has 3,5mm jacks and a usb for power, razer carcharias >_<)
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with getting the SB-Z.
Just remember to disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, before installing an internal sound card and it's drivers.


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks.

I currently own the Bose Stereo Speaker system and it Works amazing.



Would I get even better sound with a Creative Z soundcard? I am currently using the onboard audio of my Asus MOBO with realtek drivers.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks.
> 
> I currently own the Bose Stereo Speaker system and it Works amazing.
> Would I get even better sound with a Creative Z soundcard? I am currently using the onboard audio of my Asus MOBO with realtek drivers.


Chances are the SB-Z would improve audio quality over you current on-board audio.
Just not sure by how much.
In the future you might consider spend $200 for speakers that are better then Bose.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Where did you read the SB-ZxR has a 40-Ohm output impedance (does not make sense to my little brain).
> Some of the Asus cards use the same Ti 6120A2 headphone amplifier chip as the SB-ZxR and the Asus cards have a 10-Ohm output impedance.


http://personalaudio.ru/detail/creative_soundblaster_zxr/

This was the first in-depth review of the ZxR, and to my knowledge still the only one with actual measurements rather than the typical review where all they write is: "it sounds really good, bla bla bla". Nobody has refuted it yet, so I tend to believe it. I remember it took what seemed like an age even for this review to show up, but there hasn't been a single decent review since. That tells me the audiophile community doesn't really care about it, and to be honest if they knew all the issues with it, I wouldn't blame them.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Where did you read the SB-ZxR has a 40-Ohm output impedance (does not make sense to my little brain).
> Some of the Asus cards use the same Ti 6120A2 headphone amplifier chip as the SB-ZxR and the Asus cards have a 10-Ohm output impedance.
> 
> 
> 
> http://personalaudio.ru/detail/creative_soundblaster_zxr/
> 
> This was the first in-depth review of the ZxR, and to my knowledge still the only one with actual measurements rather than the typical review where all they write is: "it sounds really good, bla bla bla". Nobody has refuted it yet, so I tend to believe it. I remember it took what seemed like an age even for this review to show up, but there hasn't been a single decent review since. That tells me the audiophile community doesn't really care about it, and to be honest if they knew all the issues with it, I wouldn't blame them.
Click to expand...

I just find it hard to believe the SB-ZxR's headphone jack's output impedance is 40-Ohms.
It might be when the SB-ZxR's headphone amplifier is set to it's highest gain setting, the impedance jumps up to 40-Ohms?
Lots of other headphone amplifier use the same TI 6120A2 headphone amplifier chip, as the SB-ZxR, and they all seem to have a 10-Ohm output impedance.
The cheaper SB-Z and SB-Zx sound card's headphone jack has a 22-Ohm output impedance.
Why would the cheaper sound card's seem to have a better headphone amplifier chip?
But I prefer Asus cards anyway, so I'm not going to lose any sleep over this.


----------



## Axaion

why? its creative.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> I just find it hard to believe the SB-ZxR's headphone jack's output impedance is 40-Ohms.
> It might be when the SB-ZxR's headphone amplifier is set to it's highest gain setting, the impedance jumps up to 40-Ohms?
> Lots of other headphone amplifier use the same TI 6120A2 headphone amplifier chip, as the SB-ZxR, and they all seem to have a 10-Ohm output impedance.
> The cheaper SB-Z and SB-Zx sound card's headphone jack has a 22-Ohm output impedance.
> Why would the cheaper sound card's seem to have a better headphone amplifier chip?
> But I prefer Asus cards anyway, so I'm not going to lose any sleep over this.


Honestly if you knew all the other areas in which the ZxR is surprisingly weak, you wouldn't be surprised. It's actually 38 ohm at the 32/300 ohm headphone setting, so that's what I use >.>

Pretty much people accept that it's got 38/40 ohm output impedance, because like I said that review is the only one out there with measurements.


----------



## cheeno50

Hi I was just wondering if I turn off sbx surround on headphones do I get only stereo sound? I have windows set to 5.1 channels.
1.I am simple wondering what the best settings for counter-strike go are.
2. when i adjust the surround level does the picture of the speakers fading in and out actually represent what I hear? (rear speakers appearing at 55%) or is that just for show?


----------



## CarnageHimura

I'm not shure if I pick the best game config, but, I'm always turn on Scout Mode in games, I think is more clear you can hear more background things and the virtual 5.1 works great IMHO


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeno50*
> 
> Hi I was just wondering if I turn off sbx surround on headphones do I get only stereo sound? I have windows set to 5.1 channels.
> 1.I am simple wondering what the best settings for counter-strike go are.
> 2. when i adjust the surround level does the picture of the speakers fading in and out actually represent what I hear? (rear speakers appearing at 55%) or is that just for show?


Best guess
To get stereo sound, you need to start off with a 2-channel source (stereo audio).
If you start off with a 6-channel (5.1) source (windows set to 5.1) and want to send the sound to headphones (2-channels) and still be able to hear all the audio from that 6-channel source, something has to integrate all 6-channels into 2-channels, SBX is what your SB-Z sound card uses for that function.
If you set your Windows to 2.0, you only going to get 2-channels of a 6-channel source, but there would be no need for any SBX integration function.


----------



## cheeno50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Best guess
> To get stereo sound, you need to start off with a 2-channel source (stereo audio).
> If you start off with a 6-channel (5.1) source (windows set to 5.1) and want to send the sound to headphones (2-channels) and still be able to hear all the audio from that 6-channel source, something has to integrate all 6-channels into 2-channels, SBX is what your SB-Z sound card uses for that function.
> If you set your Windows to 2.0, you only going to get 2-channels of a 6-channel source, but there would be no need for any SBX integration function.


Ya it seems to make sense to set windows to 5.1 all the time with headphones based on what i read in past posts.
However my question still remains about the sbx surround silder:

when i adjust the surround level does the picture of the speakers fading in and out actually represent what I hear? (rear speakers appearing at 55%) or is that just for show?


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheeno50*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Best guess
> To get stereo sound, you need to start off with a 2-channel source (stereo audio).
> If you start off with a 6-channel (5.1) source (windows set to 5.1) and want to send the sound to headphones (2-channels) and still be able to hear all the audio from that 6-channel source, something has to integrate all 6-channels into 2-channels, SBX is what your SB-Z sound card uses for that function.
> If you set your Windows to 2.0, you only going to get 2-channels of a 6-channel source, but there would be no need for any SBX integration function.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya it seems to make sense to set windows to 5.1 all the time with headphones based on what i read in past posts.
> However my question still remains about the sbx surround silder:
> 
> when i adjust the surround level does the picture of the speakers fading in and out actually represent what I hear? (rear speakers appearing at 55%) or is that just for show?
Click to expand...

Have no idea on how to answer that question.
But you should be able to get answers on this Creative Labs Sound Blaster forum.
http://forums.creative.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6


----------



## cheeno50

anyways. I have sbx surround set to 45%. I find anymore and its too reverby and artificial sounding on headphones. What are your settings?


----------



## Slavvik

Hello all! Proud to just now be joining this club









Forgive me if all of this has been answered, but there are 300+ posts here, lol.

Since installing the Creative Sound Blaster Z drivers, windows has been really slow to fully boot. Specs are in signature - and I am very used to near-instant boots.

It looks like it's just... taking forever to initialize? The windows "boot up" sound gets interrupted about 95% of the way through, as well. I also have the RealTek drivers installed so my other audio ports still work


----------



## x7007

I`ve managed to install creative drivers in windows 10 10240 it works
. windows uses the same drivers that creative use all you need to get is the creative cp.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavvik*
> 
> Hello all! Proud to just now be joining this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me if all of this has been answered, but there are 300+ posts here, lol.
> 
> Since installing the Creative Sound Blaster Z drivers, windows has been really slow to fully boot. Specs are in signature - and I am very used to near-instant boots.
> 
> It looks like it's just... taking forever to initialize? The windows "boot up" sound gets interrupted about 95% of the way through, as well. I also have the RealTek drivers installed so my other audio ports still work


Have you tried disabling the on-board audio, in the BIOS, with the SB-Z installed, see if that helps.


----------



## Widde

Got my new headset now, Will be getting a SbZ Bulk/oem card, Sound is fine but the power is just out of reach to make them shine, tried them out on a mates Xonar Essence STX and yeah they need alittle more amplification. (60 ohms) Can get a SbZ for 70$, also I've heard that the Xonar DX doesnt have a built on amp.

Edit: I've ordered a regular Sound blaster Z now ^^ Should be here by monday


----------



## Slavvik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Have you tried disabling the on-board audio, in the BIOS, with the SB-Z installed, see if that helps.


It hasn't helped - I actually even uninstalled the programs and drivers for sound blaster and it's still happening... I refuse to believe it's a coincidence - this has never happened before installing this card


----------



## TheGovernment

Could be hardware related. Take the card out and try again.


----------



## x7007

I have this issue since I got this card and so the rest of the Z-ZX-ZXR owners, this card just doesn't detect in windows after SHUTDOWN or DEEP RESTART (COLD RESTART) . If you only restart after it is still work, it will keep work until you do the shutdown or change something in bios that cause it to cold reboot.

It only happens with SSD, I had my HDD windows 10 installed and it didn't happen once, not a single time, like more than 40 shut downs and Cold reboots, none.

But since I reconnect my SSD, again and again, happens with my Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB and Sandisk Extreme Pro 500 GB , new windows 10 installation and it happened. happened to me even without UEFI in windows 7 with the SSD. I tried everything , nothing works, I tried every single bios setting, I tried reset to Optimize, nothing change the doom time the card will disappear and will show up as ID Recon 3D card. RMA is an issue I'll need to send it to amazon and I live in Israel, and I don't know if this even fix the issue.

Can someone tell me a QUICK or a Permeant fix for this issue ? I can be stuck without audio for ages till it get fixed again, and then it comes again. it's driving me crazy.


----------



## go4life

I can only get max 96khz through optical, while with normal 3.5mm jacks I can get 192khz.. What's up with that? I need optical sound for my setup.


----------



## Riversound

Hello! I'm using ProTools 10 with the Creative ZxR sound card.
When I run protools. I get the following error. And protools closes.

*"Pro Tools hardware is not installed or in use by another program"*

With my old soundcard the Creative X-FI the Protools works perfect.
The protools it´s original. I run it in windows 8.1 pro 64bits.
All my drivers are updated.
What could be happening?



*I supose I need This!! (doesnt come with the Z series) (This make creative work with protools)*


----------



## HydroKFC

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> I have this issue since I got this card and so the rest of the Z-ZX-ZXR owners, this card just doesn't detect in windows after SHUTDOWN or DEEP RESTART (COLD RESTART) . If you only restart after it is still work, it will keep work until you do the shutdown or change something in bios that cause it to cold reboot.
> 
> It only happens with SSD, I had my HDD windows 10 installed and it didn't happen once, not a single time, like more than 40 shut downs and Cold reboots, none.
> 
> But since I reconnect my SSD, again and again, happens with my Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB and Sandisk Extreme Pro 500 GB , new windows 10 installation and it happened. happened to me even without UEFI in windows 7 with the SSD. I tried everything , nothing works, I tried every single bios setting, I tried reset to Optimize, nothing change the doom time the card will disappear and will show up as ID Recon 3D card. RMA is an issue I'll need to send it to amazon and I live in Israel, and I don't know if this even fix the issue.
> 
> Can someone tell me a QUICK or a Permeant fix for this issue ? I can be stuck without audio for ages till it get fixed again, and then it comes again. it's driving me crazy.


I feel u bro same thing happens to me since i brought it i wont buy any of their products again.


----------



## lukacsmw

I have the same cold shut down issue. If my PC restarts, the sound card is fine. But if it shuts down, I have to wait at least 30 minutes before turning on, otherwise all I get is static and the my ZXR isn't recognized. Additionally, the ACM injects a lot of noise into my headphones. So unless the new Win10 drivers sort this out, I'm going to sell my ZXR and go with an Asus card (stx II or wait for the Strix Raid or Delux).


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> I have the same cold shut down issue. If my PC restarts, the sound card is fine. But if it shuts down, I have to wait at least 30 minutes before turning on, otherwise all I get is static and the my ZXR isn't recognized. Additionally, the ACM injects a lot of noise into my headphones. So unless the new Win10 drivers sort this out, I'm going to sell my ZXR and go with an Asus card (stx II or wait for the Strix Raid or Delux).


I only went for creative because itnmade real virtual 5.1 speakers and my asus xonar phoebus only did 2.1 with depth or whatever it called . 2.1 upmix. Is asus going to do something new soon ?


----------



## lukacsmw

The showed off three new cards at Computex last month. Not too much available on the specs except 124dB SNR, 7.1 surround and 192khz/24bit support, plus their own ACM like unit that has buttons to switch sound profiles. Here's a link:

http://rog.asus.com/422722015/labels/event/computex-2015-new-gpu-and-strix-sound-cards/


----------



## djriful

Windows 8/8.1 driver is still working fine. Not sure what's new for the coming Aug 2015 driver.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

I agree with you. I see dozens of people freaking out in the Creative forums about "no new driver" specficially for Windows 10. I just installed Windows 10 last night and I changed NOTHING on my ZXR. working great for me...........

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Windows 8/8.1 driver is still working fine. Not sure what's new for the coming Aug 2015 driver.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> I agree with you. I see dozens of people freaking out in the Creative forums about "no new driver" specficially for Windows 10. I just installed Windows 10 last night and I changed NOTHING on my ZXR. working great for me...........


I have a feeling that whatever the August update is going to bring is probably going to be.....an actual client that works unlike the absolute piece of trash that currently is able to be installed.


----------



## x7007

I think I've found the problem with the disappearing sound card.

I connected it to the PCIE x1 and I didn't use the nail to secure it. I've made sure to move it and insert it as much as I can so all the PCIE connections will be inside. after 4 full shut downs, 2 including the power from the PSU fully off switch and it didn't disappear once.

So it seems like not securing it with the nail doesn't move it and it is properly connected, and the other thing might be the drivers which might fixed the issue, I can't be sure about this but 2 or 1 of them fixed the issue. so I'm happy till the Asus Sound cards.

Can anyone test it and tell me if it worked for them ?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> I think I've found the problem with the disappearing sound card.
> 
> I *connected it to the PCIE x1 and I didn't use the nail to secure it*. I've made sure to move it and insert it as much as I can so all the PCIE connections will be inside. after 4 full shut downs, 2 including the power from the PSU fully off switch and it didn't disappear once.
> 
> So it seems like not securing it with the nail doesn't move it and it is properly connected, and the other thing might be the drivers which might fixed the issue, I can't be sure about this but 2 or 1 of them fixed the issue. so I'm happy till the Asus Sound cards.
> 
> Can anyone test it and tell me if it worked for them ?


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I delete some of the quote for page savings.

If you read carefully my problem was and happened *when I DID USE the nail to secure it*, *NOT USING the nail fixed the issue*.

I don't know if you mean sarcasm or you telling me that this might be the problem and you just found about it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> I delete some of the quote for page savings.
> 
> If you read carefully my problem was and happened when I DID USE the nail to secure it, NOT USING the nail fixed the issue.
> 
> I don't know if you mean sarcasm or you telling me that *this might be the problem and you just found about it*.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


So did you fix it ? tell me


----------



## lukacsmw

I dunno about the screw issue. When this issue first reared its head for me, before I found this forum, it happened when I was doing a bunch of overclocking attempts on my new build. So I was doing a lot of power cycling and I figured out the card would scramble after a cold shutdown. My solution at the time was to flip PCIe slots and the card would initialize just fine - so I would flip the card after each cold start and I was doing it so frequently that I didn't both to screw it down. The problem kept occurring that whole time. I think it's either a driver issue or something with the way the power cycles on the PCIe bus after a cold start. The fact that letting the computer power down for over 30 mins seems to resolve it leads me to think the later is the case and this won't gave a software solution (assuming creative us even working on one).


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> I dunno about the screw issue. When this issue first reared its head for me, before I found this forum, it happened when I was doing a bunch of overclocking attempts on my new build. So I was doing a lot of power cycling and I figured out the card would scramble after a cold shutdown. My solution at the time was to flip PCIe slots and the card would initialize just fine - so I would flip the card after each cold start and I was doing it so frequently that I didn't both to screw it down. The problem kept occurring that whole time. I think it's either a driver issue or something with the way the power cycles on the PCIe bus after a cold start. The fact that letting the computer power down for over 30 mins seems to resolve it leads me to think the later is the case and this won't gave a software solution (assuming creative us even working on one).


At least we have 2 solutions that we know it fix it at the moment. Still I will think about the new asus card, I wonder what their 7.1 surround will be or whatever headphone surround.


----------



## Peanuts4

How are win10 drivers for these cards? Or what driver if any does win10 find for you? I don't want to lose my headphone / speaker switch button


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> How are win10 drivers for these cards? Or what driver if any does win10 find for you? I don't want to lose my headphone / speaker switch button


Did you use the SBZ Switcher for your switch button? If this is the case, don´t worry, it keeps working on Win10, I had a macro buton of my kbrd with the switch, I had no problem!


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> How are win10 drivers for these cards? Or what driver if any does win10 find for you? I don't want to lose my headphone / speaker switch button


You need to download from Station Drivers , the Creative ZXR , just run a search.

The one windows 10 finds is only windows 7-8 drivers, not officially windows 10 which released just couple days ago.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> How are win10 drivers for these cards? Or what driver if any does win10 find for you? I don't want to lose my headphone / speaker switch button


SBZ works out of the box on Windows 10 but just no Creative Control Panel. Manual update the driver with the software, same with Nvidia.


----------



## Oj010

I'm having so many problems with my Sound Blaster Zx









In Battlefield 4 between rounds (on the loading screen) the channels will get messed up. I'm using 2.0 headphones, and all front audio starts coming from the left side and rear audio from the right - I've confirmed by checking each channel after closing BF4.

I can't change from 5.1 to 2.0 in Windows (right click the volume icon on the system tray, click Playback Devices, click Speakers and then Configure), the control panel freezes and closes followed by Windows not outputting sound even after a restart. I have to reload the drivers to get sound again.

Occasionally the control panel will freak out and seven of the eight tabs will be missing - SBX Pro Sutdio, Crystalvoice, Scout Mode, Speakers/Headphones, Mixer, Equalizer and Advanced Features will be missing, and the Cinematic tab will be there but with all options greyed out. The problem can only be fixed by reloading the driver.

Often the left and right channels will swap around, this lasts until a restart.

The Speakers/Headphones tab is set to headphones while Windows is set to 5.1. Windows seems to override the SB control panel, as when the first issue I mentioned happens it seems to be outputting 5.1.

This is my second Zx, both have done it. I've tested on another computer with completely different hardware and a fresh install of Windows, same story. Both systems running Windows 7 64-bit. I give up


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> SBZ works out of the box on Windows 10 but just no Creative Control Panel. Manual update the driver with the software, same with Nvidia.


The Control Panel is a large part of what makes the card great though. Without it, the difference between the card and onboard isn't enough to warrant the price of the card. When it works it's the best audio experience I've had (I've always used high end Creative and Asus sound cards) bar none, but that's WHEN it works :/


----------



## lukacsmw

I just upgraded last night. ZxR works fine after upgrade and the Control Panel works as well. No issues to report...yet. Still haven't seen if the cold-restart bug occurs under Win 10.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I'm having so many problems with my Sound Blaster Zx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Battlefield 4 between rounds (on the loading screen) the channels will get messed up. I'm using 2.0 headphones, and all front audio starts coming from the left side and rear audio from the right - I've confirmed by checking each channel after closing BF4.
> 
> *I can't change from 5.1 to 2.0 in Windows (right click the volume icon on the system tray, click Playback Devices, click Speakers and then Configure), the control panel freezes and closes followed by Windows not outputting sound even after a restart. I have to reload the drivers to get sound again.
> *
> Occasionally the control panel will freak out and seven of the eight tabs will be missing - SBX Pro Sutdio, Crystalvoice, Scout Mode, Speakers/Headphones, Mixer, Equalizer and Advanced Features will be missing, and the Cinematic tab will be there but with all options greyed out. The problem can only be fixed by reloading the driver.
> 
> Often the left and right channels will swap around, this lasts until a restart.
> 
> The Speakers/Headphones tab is set to headphones while Windows is set to 5.1. Windows seems to override the SB control panel, as when the first issue I mentioned happens it seems to be outputting 5.1.
> 
> This is my second Zx, both have done it. I've tested on another computer with completely different hardware and a fresh install of Windows, same story. Both systems running Windows 7 64-bit. I give up


Windows should be at 5.1 and the SoundBlaster Z software should set to 2.0 for proper emulations.


----------



## senna89

Excuse me in Windows 10 the ZXR driver run perfecly or there are some conflicts ?

And when the official Win10 Creative driver will coming ?


----------



## aznever

ZxR is currently on sale right now @ frys.com for 169.99 after promo code.

http://images.frys.com/art/email/080215_sun430fls/sun_web.html?site=cemail080215


----------



## lukacsmw

My experience is that as long as you are upgrading to Win 10 from an existing install they work perfectly. You don't need to download anything to support the card and the control panel functions perfectly. I don't know about clean Win 10 installs. Official creative driver is due in "August 2015" according to their website.


----------



## BradleyW

The Aug driver will just be WHQL without any real changes. Current drivers work fine!


----------



## Jambino46

I haven't been able to find much info on a problem like this but it seems my Sound Blaster Z has no bass. The bass slider in the control panel does nothing no matter what settings I try or what jack I plug my headphones in. When I install my old X-Fi Titanium I can get enough bass out of these headphones to vibrate my head but on the Z nothing. The other sliders (surround & crystalizer) work just fine. Has anyone else experienced something like this?


----------



## HydroKFC

.


----------



## HydroKFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> SBZ works out of the box on Windows 10 but just no Creative Control Panel. Manual update the driver with the software, same with Nvidia.


The control panel works on windows 10 just run it from within the driver folder no need to install it.

Proof:


----------



## Axaion

i wonder if it works on windows 7 too, without the driver.. you know.. so i can finally have stereo sound without every bloatbass hypersound sbx and whatever bloatware is in there


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> SBZ works out of the box on Windows 10 but just no Creative Control Panel. Manual update the driver with the software, same with Nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> The control panel works on windows 10 just run it from within the driver folder no need to install it.
> 
> Proof:
Click to expand...

Directory?


----------



## djriful

Other source:

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php/outils/Drivers/Creative/Audio/Sound-Blaster-Z--and--ZS-Serie/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Z-Zx-ZxR-Version-6.0.102.0037/


----------



## morbid_bean

So I am going to be getting me a Soundblaster Z this Friday. Based off reading the last few pages, it should be plug and play for windows 10? However if I want the control panel I need to engage in battle with Microsoft Updates to get them drivers installed manually. According to their Website we should be having official drivers "August 2015" Do I have to Wait for those, or do we have a workaround?


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=722314

The link I posted is for Lenovo standalone drivers for Z, Zx and ZxR sound cards. Danel K. (well-known modder of Creative's drivers) fixed the installer to work with the Zx and ZxR cards. I am using the ZxR ones right now and they installed perfectly. 2.1, 5.1, headphones, analog, and digital connections all work perfectly.

Good luck


----------



## HydroKFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Directory?


Extract the driver with 7 zip or winrar and look it up here:

SBZ_CD_L13_1_00_28\Audio\program files\Creative\Sound Blaster Z-Series\Sound Blaster Z-Series Control Panel\SBZ.exe


----------



## HydroKFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> So I am going to be getting me a Soundblaster Z this Friday. Based off reading the last few pages, it should be plug and play for windows 10? However if I want the control panel I need to engage in battle with Microsoft Updates to get them drivers installed manually. According to their Website we should be having official drivers "August 2015" Do I have to Wait for those, or do we have a workaround?


Let windows update install the driver then run the control panel from within the extracted driver folder its in this directory. However only 2.0 mode works but u can set virtual 5.1 on windows and adjust sbx surround to your liking.

SBZ_CD_L13_1_00_28\Audio\program files\Creative\Sound Blaster Z-Series\Sound Blaster Z-Series Control Panel\SBZ.exe


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> Extract the driver with 7 zip or winrar and look it up here:
> 
> SBZ_CD_L13_1_00_28\Audio\program files\Creative\Sound Blaster Z-Series\Sound Blaster Z-Series Control Panel\SBZ.exe


"C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Sound Blaster Z-Series\Sound Blaster Z-Series Control Panel\SBZ.exe"


----------



## Blackcurrent

Creative just released Windows 10 drivers for the Z models.

Link


----------



## James1o1o

As suspected, it seems to be nothing more than a WHQL copy of the Windows 8.1 driver.

EDIT: Christ, the drivers are dated from March. How on earth did it take 5 months just to get a WHQL certificate...


----------



## BradleyW

I said this also.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1337761/official-creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-series-club/3590#post_24249920


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James1o1o*
> 
> As suspected, it seems to be nothing more than a WHQL copy of the Windows 8.1 driver.
> 
> EDIT: Christ, the drivers are dated from March. How on earth did it take 5 months just to get a WHQL certificate...


What suprises me is that i can download full speed (atleast on my 16Mbit/s connection) from their servers. I was afraid again that the servers would be slow like the've always been.

*EDIT:* Since the installer package refuses to install on anything other that Windows 10 (hardcoded in setup file itself - thx creative) - i ripped the driver installer itself from the self extracting package. This way you can update your Windows 7/8/8.1 system to the latest driver without reinstalling the control panel and related software. All it takes is 5 minutes and a restart. Whats a bit odd is that it throws the unsigned driver warning despite this driver being WHQL and even the security catalog file included (.cat file). I dont know - who cares?
From INF:
Quote:


> DriverVer=03/16/2015, 6.0.102.0037


*NB! For Windows version <8.1 (or older). SB & SBZ ONLY!
For Windows 10 install the official package. You may have to redo your custom settings in Windows sound control panel like mic boost and so on...*

1. Exit all SB related programs like control panel and tray switcher.
2. Run WinKEY+R and enter devmgmt.msc
3. Sound, video and game controllers > Sound Blaster Z (or Zx)
4. Rightclick > Uninstall (Make sure that checkbox with _Delete driver software for this device_ is checked)
5. Download
6. Unpack or open with Windows Explorer.
7. Run Setup.exe (on Windows 8/8.1 or if you have UAC enabled on Windows 7) make sure to select rightclick > Run as administrator.
8. You'll get the driver is unsigned warning. Ignore and complete the install.
9. Restart PC.


----------



## Casper123123123

Goshhh nothing still for ZxR > Creative your high end card is not a priority ...


----------



## Peanuts4

So windows forces you to install old drivers then you need to install win10?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> What suprises me is that i can download full speed (atleast on my 16Mbit/s connection) from their servers. I was afraid again that the servers would be slow like the've always been.
> 
> *EDIT:* Since the installer package refuses to install on anything other that Windows 10 (hardcoded in setup file itself - thx creative) - i ripped the driver installer itself from the self extracting package. This way you can update your Windows 7/8/8.1 system to the latest driver without reinstalling the control panel and related software. All it takes is 5 minutes and a restart. Whats a bit odd is that it throws the unsigned driver warning despite this driver being WHQL and even the security catalog file included (.cat file). I dont know - who cares?
> From INF:
> *NB! For Windows version <8.1 (or older). SB & SBZ ONLY!
> For Windows 10 install the official package. You may have to redo your custom settings in Windows sound control panel like mic boost and so on...*
> 
> 1. Exit all SB related programs like control panel and tray switcher.
> 2. Run WinKEY+R and enter devmgmt.msc
> 3. Sound, video and game controllers > Sound Blaster Z (or Zx)
> 4. Rightclick > Uninstall (Make sure that checkbox with _Delete driver software for this device_ is checked)
> 5. Download
> 6. Unpack or open with Windows Explorer.
> 7. Run Setup.exe (on Windows 8/8.1 or if you have UAC enabled on Windows 7) make sure to select rightclick > Run as administrator.
> 8. You'll get the driver is unsigned warning. Ignore and complete the install.
> 9. Restart PC.


small note here for win7 users

this will result in baving bass boost, SBX, and every single thing that is enabled by default ON, unable to change it at all.

Unless i somehow missed how to change this without the control panel.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> small note here for win7 users
> 
> this will result in baving bass boost, SBX, and every single thing that is enabled by default ON, unable to change it at all.
> 
> Unless i somehow missed how to change this without the control panel.


Nope i just tested. Everything is still the same regarding SBZ CP settings for me. I can toggle things on and off and they persist after CP restart like i left them. Must be a problem on your end.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casper123123123*
> 
> Goshhh nothing still for ZxR > Creative your high end card is not a priority ...


It has been discovered today that the Lenovo drivers that were released last week are the same exact ones as those released today officially by Creative. Daniel K. already fixed the drivers for the ZxR right here and I am using them now with absolutely no issues whatsoever with the ZxR.

http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=722314


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Nope i just tested. Everything is still the same regarding SBZ CP settings for me. I can toggle things on and off and they persist after CP restart like i left them. Must be a problem on your end.


Must be.. since i dont even have the Control Panel for it.. lol.


----------



## Casper123123123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So windows forces you to install old drivers then you need to install win10?


I installed Windows 10 as updated from 8.1 and old drivers remained. I installed Daniel K. version right now but wish to have the official one for installing clean Windows 10


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

Daniel's drivers are actually Creative branded. He already compared the Lenovo ones to the Creative ones released yesterday. The hash is identical.


----------



## zaodrze244

Hello

I have a question for you. Currently I have SoundBlaster Z in conjunction with Beyerdynamic DT660 headphones. Is it worth it to change Z on ZxR?I would like to draw up the possibility of my headphones but do not know if it's worth.


----------



## Riversound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riversound*
> 
> Hello! I'm using ProTools 10 with the Creative ZxR sound card.
> When I run protools. I get the following error. And protools closes.
> 
> *"Pro Tools hardware is not installed or in use by another program"*
> 
> With my old soundcard the Creative X-FI the Protools works perfect.
> The protools it´s original. I run it in windows 8.1 pro 64bits.
> All my drivers are updated.
> What could be happening?
> 
> 
> 
> *I supose I need This!! (doesnt come with the Z series) (This make creative work with protools)*


anyone?


----------



## lukacsmw

I've been one of the lucky ZxR owners that has the card cut-out after a cold restart. After upgrading from Windows 7 to Windows 10, I can say that the issue has gone away. I did several repeated cold reboots (complete shutdown and then power on) and the board has initialized each time. Since I upgraded from Win 7, I'm using whatever drivers Windows 10 installed during the install. Overall, I'm happy that the issue has been resolved, but I'm really hoping the official creative driver release later this month doesn't bring the issue back!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> I've been one of the lucky ZxR owners that has the card cut-out after a cold restart. After upgrading from Windows 7 to Windows 10, I can say that the issue has gone away. I did several repeated cold reboots (complete shutdown and then power on) and the board has initialized each time. Since I upgraded from Win 7, I'm using whatever drivers Windows 10 installed during the install. Overall, I'm happy that the issue has been resolved, but I'm really hoping the official creative driver release later this month doesn't bring the issue back!


windows drivers from windows update are almost always fully stable with the exception of graphics, except they normally lack any customisation or hardware specific APIs...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riversound*
> 
> anyone?


pretty sure its only possible to run those old tools with X-Fi cards, of which the tools themselves died off with the X-Fi series so I'm afraid you're likely out of luck unless you find a 3rd party alternative or use a proper studio digital mixer...


----------



## EddWar

Still no drivers for ZxR for Win 10


----------



## sushiglobster

I've got dumb question, but thought I'd ask it anyway.

How do I get the best sound quality out of my ZxR?

Right now, I have the latest drivers, I use Stereo Direct - set to 24/192, and I'm going "Direct" in stereo mode with my Logitech Z-5500 speakers. So I'm using the ZxR's DACs by doing this, right?

Is it better to use the Optical connection?

Am I doing it right or should I be doing some other stuff?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Still no drivers for ZxR for Win 10


Yeah , oddly the 8.1 drivers worked for me when I upgraded from 8 -> 10, but after a clean install if I dare attempt to install my Creative drivers/software the entire PC locks up and I have to force reboot it.

They just released Z and Zx at least so hopefully ZxR isn't that far out since its on their list for this month.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

With an upgrade of windows 10, the Windows 8.1 drivers stayed in place and worked just fine for me.

After my copy was activated under my microsoft account, I formatted and installed everything cleanly. The same drivers from the upgrade did not work.

I used Daniel K.'s Lenovo drivers which he modified for ZxR installation. People doubt the validity of modified drivers, but I can say this: the official Lenovo drivers and later, the official Creative Z and Zx drivers were byte for byte the same. Daniel modified the Lenovo set for ZxR detection and they installed and worked perfectly.

You can find the ZxR download here.http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=717297&page=6

About five responses down.......

They work quite well.


----------



## JunXaos

I'm using ZxR with Windows 10 clean install. I installed the old official driver "SBZxR_CD_L13_1_00_28" and it installed fine with no problem.

When installing I unselected all the extra software and document and only choose the control panel and speakers management, not sure if that help with the installation or not but it's working.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> With an upgrade of windows 10, the Windows 8.1 drivers stayed in place and worked just fine for me.
> 
> After my copy was activated under my microsoft account, I formatted and installed everything cleanly. The same drivers from the upgrade did not work.
> 
> I used Daniel K.'s Lenovo drivers which he modified for ZxR installation. People doubt the validity of modified drivers, but I can say this: the official Lenovo drivers and later, the official Creative Z and Zx drivers were byte for byte the same. Daniel modified the Lenovo set for ZxR detection and they installed and worked perfectly.
> 
> You can find the ZxR download here.http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=717297&page=6
> 
> About five responses down.......
> 
> They work quite well.


Hmm tried his link and it says it can't find any supported hardware so it closes. Odd.


----------



## BoutTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> I agree with you. I see dozens of people freaking out in the Creative forums about "no new driver" specficially for Windows 10. I just installed Windows 10 last night and I changed NOTHING on my ZXR. working great for me...........


Same here. Upgraded from 8.1 to 10 and everything just works.....including SBX Switcher and SBX Control Panel.


----------



## Bandalo

Just wanted to post some pictures of my recent SoundBlaster Z color-mod. I'd previously just taped over the LEDs to get rid of the red light.

Took off the EMI shield, masked the window and gave it a light sanding.



Three light coats of blue paint/primer.



The window stayed nice and clear, but it's got a bit of a red tint built-in I think.



Reassembly.



Sadly I discovered my 4th PCI-E slot is disabled when you have an M.2 drive installed, so I had to wedge the card in between my two GPUs. So you can't see the side window like I was planning. But at least it's not a bright red eye sore in the middle of a blue/black color scheme anymore.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bandalo*
> 
> Just wanted to post some pictures of my recent SoundBlaster Z color-mod. I'd previously just taped over the LEDs to get rid of the red light.
> 
> Took off the EMI shield, masked the window and gave it a light sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Three light coats of blue paint/primer.
> 
> 
> 
> The window stayed nice and clear, but it's got a bit of a red tint built-in I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Reassembly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I discovered my 4th PCI-E slot is disabled when you have an M.2 drive installed, so I had to wedge the card in between my two GPUs. So you can't see the side window like I was planning. But at least it's not a bright red eye sore in the middle of a blue/black color scheme anymore.


Looks cool! Might do this as well, since I plan to respray my whole case next week.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoutTime*
> 
> Same here. Upgraded from 8.1 to 10 and everything just works.....including SBX Switcher and SBX Control Panel.


It works fine for people upgrading, its for those running clean installs ( which fixes a lot of other issues that the upgrade brings ) that causes issues.

Basically 10 removes your creative driver, installs its own, and you still have your software, we just need to find the software by itself w/o the driver to allow for a easy process.


----------



## Bandalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Looks cool! Might do this as well, since I plan to respray my whole case next week.


This was super quick and easy. I think a basic flat or gloss black would work with just about anything too.


----------



## Widde

I dont understand this, Might be the drivers, I'm on windows 10 using the latest drivers and some clips be it on youtube or facebook doesnt have sound while everything else has, It's just some clips too, Tried rebooting and everything

Edit: Nvm it's just firefox


----------



## Sencha

delete


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

glad you came back and notated that it is a Firefox issue.......That might help some folks out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> I dont understand this, Might be the drivers, I'm on windows 10 using the latest drivers and some clips be it on youtube or facebook doesnt have sound while everything else has, It's just some clips too, Tried rebooting and everything
> 
> Edit: Nvm it's just firefox


----------



## Sencha

ZXR here and totally not working with any drivers on Win 10







Everything looks to be working but no sound.


----------



## Widde

Really happy with the card so far, Have had it 3 weeks now, The only thing I dont like about it is that I dont seem to be able to have Teamspeak in my headphones and music/all other sound in my speakers. With my realtek I could choose "Default communication device" for the rear and "Default device" for the front where I had the speakers. I can only switch between either headphones or speakers now one or the other.


----------



## Kronvict

Sound Blaster ZxR drivers for Windows 10 are out.

http://support.creative.com/Downloads/searchdownloads.aspx?filename=SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_01.exe&ShowDetails=1


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Sound Blaster ZxR drivers for Windows 10 are out.
> 
> http://support.creative.com/Downloads/searchdownloads.aspx?filename=SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_01.exe&ShowDetails=1


My sound quality went way up with these...

Some strange problems though, when going through the installation I'm told there is a newer software already installed, even though it installs the new software (clean install). so even though it seems to fail, I can still open the SB panel and have great audio. I suppose that's a non-issue as it works.

I am having a problem with audio playback using windows 10 movie player. Worked fine before, but now I get no audio with most movies or shows, regardless of their sound quality... Everything works perfectly under VLC, so I'll be using that again.


----------



## ALT F4

Any chance I can get feedback from previous asus xonar or supremefx onboard sound owners? I have a dt990 with an amp and some 5.1 speakers and I'm looking towards some sound cards, just looking for some experiences that don't involve newegg and amazon reviews. I need to do some searching in this thread later.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Any chance I can get feedback from previous asus xonar or supremefx onboard sound owners? I have a dt990 with an amp and some 5.1 speakers and I'm looking towards some sound cards, just looking for some experiences that don't involve newegg and amazon reviews. I need to do some searching in this thread later.


Do you want to connect both your speakers and headphones to a sound card? Which amp for the DT 990? What's your budget? I'm guessing your 5.1 speaker set includes active speakers?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Do you want to connect both your speakers and headphones to a sound card? Which amp for the DT 990? What's your budget? I'm guessing your 5.1 speaker set includes active speakers?


Using a Objective2 amplifier and logitech z506 speakers. I'm trying to keep the price range to the lower side as I'm still figuring out if I should invest in an external dac for the headphones or just run it off soundcard. (Looking at the ~$100 cards but trying to avoid jumping from a $100 to $120 then next thing I know I'm looking at $220 cards







)
Speakers and headphones don't both need to be connected, but I was under the impression I could plug the amp into the main line-in for sound and switch out what is connected to the amp.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Using a Objective2 amplifier and logitech z506 speakers. I'm trying to keep the price range to the lower side as I'm still figuring out if I should invest in an external dac for the headphones or just run it off soundcard. (Looking at the ~$100 cards but trying to avoid jumping from a $100 to $120 then next thing I know I'm looking at $220 cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Speakers and headphones don't both need to be connected, but I was under the impression I could plug the amp into the main line-in for sound and switch out what is connected to the amp.


I see. What kind of connectors does your speaker set have?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I see. What kind of connectors does your speaker set have?


Back of subwoofer:


Yellow,black,and green going to the sound card.


----------



## boredgunner

Sound Blaster Z with adapters should work. It's in your price range too.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Sound Blaster Z with adapters should work. It's in your price range too.


Yes, that's why I posted here







what adapters you referring to?


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> I dont understand this, Might be the drivers, I'm on windows 10 using the latest drivers and some clips be it on youtube or facebook doesnt have sound while everything else has, It's just some clips too, Tried rebooting and everything
> 
> Edit: Nvm it's just firefox


I too am experiencing this. If I set my sound card to Stereo instead of Surround 5.1 in Windows' Playback Devices all videos have sound but it seems to default back to 5.1 every restart.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Yes, that's why I posted here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what adapters you referring to?


Looks like your speakers use RCA connectors? The Sound Blaster Z is all 3.5mm.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Looks like your speakers use RCA connectors? The Sound Blaster Z is all 3.5mm.



No, only two speakers connecting to the box, rest are 3.5mm.

Any chance you tried asus xonar cards before the X-Fi titanium?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> 
> No, only two speakers connecting to the box, rest are 3.5mm.
> 
> Any chance you tried asus xonar cards before the X-Fi titanium?


Not me, though I do know about the hardware they use and I know a bit about their capabilities. The Xonar thread might be of use to you. I know the Xonar DX and Sound Blaster Z use essentially the same DAC but the Z has a headphone amp (irrelevant to you).


----------



## th3antinoob

I have been having issues with my ZX that I got a month ago or so. I originally got it to eliminate the static and other ****ty interference I was getting when using the audio controller on my motherboard.

Well the static is definitely gone, but I am getting a weird metallic sound / distortion. It is very sporatic / intermittent but I noticed it once and now I notice it all the time. It occurs in all applications whether it be games, videos, or audio within the browser. It happens once every couple miniutes and it's driving me up the wall.

The reason I am asking here instead of going to warranty automatically is because I don't want to rip it out, and I thought I had this issue fixed. I disabled the onboard audio via the device manager (windows 7 64 bit) and I thought it went away. I moved it to a different PCI slot a week or so later and then the problem came back. I obviously moved it back with no luck. I reinstalled Windows just recently for an unrelated reason and was sure that would fix it and still no luck. I have tried the latest drivers in this thread and I also disabled the audio controller on my motherboard in the BIOS. I have tried to bypass the audio control knob/passthrough and plug directly into the card.

Is there anything else I should try before I contact the manufacture for an RMA? Any help is much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> I dont understand this, Might be the drivers, I'm on windows 10 using the latest drivers and some clips be it on youtube or facebook doesnt have sound while everything else has, It's just some clips too, Tried rebooting and everything
> 
> Edit: Nvm it's just firefox


be sure the bug is reported and send me a link so I can look at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> 
> No, only two speakers connecting to the box, rest are 3.5mm.
> 
> Any chance you tried asus xonar cards before the X-Fi titanium?


plug-n-play, green to out 1, black to out 2, orange to out 3, headphone out is independent and only either the speaker outputs or headphone output can be run at a time, controllable either by the control panel or by unplugging/plugging the headphone port (yes the headphone port on the back has jack-detection).

Optical output is also independent and can either be used as a separate output device or have stereo downmix enabled from the speakers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Any chance I can get feedback from previous asus xonar or supremefx onboard sound owners? I have a dt990 with an amp and some 5.1 speakers and I'm looking towards some sound cards, just looking for some experiences that don't involve newegg and amazon reviews. I need to do some searching in this thread later.


realtech-based ones sound horrid no matter what, even unmodified realtech chips tend to behave better. Cant say about soundcore onboard though but I'd still prefer a dedicated card.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Question: My current rig has a Sound Blaster Z card, got sick of the onboard audio doing a terrible job with spatially placing voices about a year and a half ago. The Z solved that problem perfectly.

I'm building a new Skylake rig, just ordered the Gigabyte Gaming 7 board that has Creative Sound Core audio onboard. So the question is will I really need the Z in the new rig? I saw a post about a year ago from Bored Gunner that implied it was essentially the same hardware, so he suggested to post the question in this thread.

So does that analysis/comparison hold water a year later, are they really the same thing and/or will I see any benefit from having the Z in there vs. using the onboard Creative Sound Core? I can drop the Z in my son's PC if I don't really need the add-in card, if they are essentially the same hardware (he's inheriting the old board with the crummy onboard audio).


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*
> 
> Question: My current rig has a Sound Blaster Z card, got sick of the onboard audio doing a terrible job with spatially placing voices about a year and a half ago. The Z solved that problem perfectly.
> 
> I'm building a new Skylake rig, just ordered the Gigabyte Gaming 7 board that has Creative Sound Core audio onboard. So the question is will I really need the Z in the new rig? I saw a post about a year ago from Bored Gunner that implied it was essentially the same hardware, so he suggested to post the question in this thread.
> 
> So does that analysis/comparison hold water a year later, are they really the same thing and/or will I see any benefit from having the Z in there vs. using the onboard Creative Sound Core? I can drop the Z in my son's PC if I don't really need the add-in card, if they are essentially the same hardware (he's inheriting the old board with the crummy onboard audio).


Software wise, they're virtually all the same. Hardware wise though you're looking at different op-amp and DAC combos. The dedicated cards, especially the ZxR, are likely to have better power and quality, but you'll have to find reviews about the motherboard in question to really know for sure how well it performs.

If you preferred PCIe space then I'd go for the motherboard, for headphones you could then add an external amp if need be.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> I dont understand this, Might be the drivers, I'm on windows 10 using the latest drivers and some clips be it on youtube or facebook doesnt have sound while everything else has, It's just some clips too, Tried rebooting and everything
> 
> Edit: Nvm it's just firefox


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> I too am experiencing this. If I set my sound card to Stereo instead of Surround 5.1 in Windows' Playback Devices all videos have sound but it seems to default back to 5.1 every restart.


Solved it by disabling "enable audio enhancements" in Properties>Advanced.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Solved it by disabling "enable audio enhancements" in Properties>Advanced.


does that fix the 5.1 setting or firefox audio playback?

https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1195061
I need a list of sources to debug the code with, currently I only have wikipedia audio to work with.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*
> 
> Question: My current rig has a Sound Blaster Z card, got sick of the onboard audio doing a terrible job with spatially placing voices about a year and a half ago. The Z solved that problem perfectly.
> 
> I'm building a new Skylake rig, just ordered the Gigabyte Gaming 7 board that has Creative Sound Core audio onboard. So the question is will I really need the Z in the new rig? I saw a post about a year ago from Bored Gunner that implied it was essentially the same hardware, so he suggested to post the question in this thread.
> 
> So does that analysis/comparison hold water a year later, are they really the same thing and/or will I see any benefit from having the Z in there vs. using the onboard Creative Sound Core? I can drop the Z in my son's PC if I don't really need the add-in card, if they are essentially the same hardware (he's inheriting the old board with the crummy onboard audio).


The Gigabyte gaming 7 motherboard comes with the Realtek ALC1150 audio processor and Realtek drivers.
So it's does not come with any Creative Labs hardware, like the Creative Labs SoundCore3D chip.
It does come with Creative software that has been ported over to the Realtek audio processor.
So I would say to disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, then install the Sound Blaster Z and it's software into your new PC.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> does that fix the 5.1 setting or firefox audio playback?
> 
> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1195061
> I need a list of sources to debug the code with, currently I only have wikipedia audio to work with.


It's a different firefox-only bug where some videos wouldn't play any audio at all if windows playback devices were put to 5.1 instead of Stereo.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/27ho7u/some_youtube_videos_have_no_sound/
.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> The Gigabyte gaming 7 motherboard comes with the Realtek ALC1150 audio processor and Realtek drivers.
> So it's does not come with any Creative Labs hardware, like the Creative Labs SoundCore3D chip.
> It does come with Creative software that has been ported over to the Realtek audio processor.


That's not what I see on Newegg's or Gigabytes site...to be clear, I'm talking about the GA-Z170X-Gaming 7motherboard.

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5481#ov

•Supports 6th Generation Intel® Core™ Processor
•Dual Channel DDR4, 4 DIMMs
•Intel® USB 3.1 with USB Type-C™ - the world's next Universal connector
•3-Way Graphics Support with Exclusive Ultra Durable Metal Shielding over the PCIe Slots
•Dual PCIe Gen3 x4 M.2 Connectors with up to 32Gb/s Data Transfer (PCIe & SATA SSD support)
•3 SATA Express Connectors for up to 16Gb/s Data Transfer
•*Creative SoundCore™ 3D Gaming Audio*
•Killer™ E2400 and Intel® Gaming Networks
•LED Trace Path with Multi-Color Choice
•APP Center Including EasyTune™ and Cloud Station™ Utilities
•GIGABYTE UEFI DualBIOS™ Technology

So are you sure about that? Where can I find that info? The lower end models clearly have the Realtek, yes; in which case I would definitely take your advice. But it sure looks like I'll be getting Creative Sound Core, thus my question.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> The Gigabyte gaming 7 motherboard comes with the Realtek ALC1150 audio processor and Realtek drivers.
> So it's does not come with any Creative Labs hardware, like the Creative Labs SoundCore3D chip.
> It does come with Creative software that has been ported over to the Realtek audio processor.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I see on Newegg's or Gigabytes site...to be clear, I'm talking about the GA-Z170X-Gaming 7motherboard.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5481#ov
> 
> •Supports 6th Generation Intel® Core™ Processor
> •Dual Channel DDR4, 4 DIMMs
> •Intel® USB 3.1 with USB Type-C™ - the world's next Universal connector
> •3-Way Graphics Support with Exclusive Ultra Durable Metal Shielding over the PCIe Slots
> •Dual PCIe Gen3 x4 M.2 Connectors with up to 32Gb/s Data Transfer (PCIe & SATA SSD support)
> •3 SATA Express Connectors for up to 16Gb/s Data Transfer
> •*Creative SoundCore™ 3D Gaming Audio*
> •Killer™ E2400 and Intel® Gaming Networks
> •LED Trace Path with Multi-Color Choice
> •APP Center Including EasyTune™ and Cloud Station™ Utilities
> •GIGABYTE UEFI DualBIOS™ Technology
> 
> So are you sure about that? Where can I find that info? The lower end models clearly have the Realtek, yes; in which case I would definitely take your advice. But it sure looks like I'll be getting Creative Sound Core, thus my question.
Click to expand...

Guess it would have been more helpful in the first place to list the exact model number of the motherboard,
instead just listing "Gigabyte Gaming 7 board".

Anyway
It seems the GA-Z170X uses the SoundCore3D's built in DAC feature.
Where as the SB-Z also comes with the SoundCore3D, but also comes with the CS4398DAC chip, for the 2 front audio channels and headphones.
The SoundCore3D on the SB-Z still provides the DAC feature for the other 4 channels(center/sub-woofer/rear).
So the SB-Z should still be a little better sounding, then the GA-Z170 on-board audio.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> It's a different firefox-only bug where some videos wouldn't play any audio at all if windows playback devices were put to 5.1 instead of Stereo.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/27ho7u/some_youtube_videos_have_no_sound/
> .


working on the bug now and have found specifically where its breaking, just got to work out specifically what value is causing the audio init to fail...


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> So the SB-Z should still be a little better sounding, then the GA-Z170 on-board audio.


Got it, much appreciated!


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Solved it by disabling "enable audio enhancements" in Properties>Advanced.


Did it fix anything else ? I'm using headphones with the SBX set to 5.1 all the time. Do I need to keep it disabled or enabled ?


----------



## King4x4

Onboard is always... ALWAYS much worse than a dedicated card.


----------



## senna89

The new Win10 drivers by Creative run well for you ?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> The new Win10 drivers by Creative run well for you ?


apart from an odd new WASAPI behaviour, my Zx has been fine with 5.1 [email protected]


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> It's a different firefox-only bug where some videos wouldn't play any audio at all if windows playback devices were put to 5.1 instead of Stereo.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/27ho7u/some_youtube_videos_have_no_sound/
> .


worked out the bug and hopefully the patch will come into the main version soon, so that firefox can play mono audio in 5.1 setups again


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> The new Win10 drivers by Creative run well for you ?


I was unable to hear audio in half my movies after upgrading. Changed to launch with VLC by default and now everything is peachy. Youtube works just fine via chrome. My sound quality went up with these over .28 on win 8.1. I'm really pleased with the quality. I also had a weird bug during installation that kept saying I had newer software installed even though it was a clean install.

I still get the same old fuzzy audio/no audio device bug upon boot sometimes, but forcing the pc to sleep and waking it solves that. Same thing with previous software.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Onboard is always... ALWAYS much worse than a dedicated card.


Well yeah, I know...but when I read that the Creative Sound Core was essentially the same hardware as the Z, I started wondering.

I'm not really an audiophile, so I'm not going to notice a lot of the stuff that "real" audio people debate. All I really want is good 3D spatial sound and the EAX type stuff when I'm gaming. I forget what game it was, but I just finally lost my cool with onboard audio and got my Z when someone just outside of my field of view, but who was really very close, sounded like he was in the far corner of my room with the audio so low he sounded 30 feet away. The Z definitely fixed that nonsense.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*
> 
> Well yeah, I know...but when I read that the Creative Sound Core was essentially the same hardware as the Z, I started wondering.
> 
> I'm not really an audiophile, so I'm not going to notice a lot of the stuff that "real" audio people debate. All I really want is good 3D spatial sound and the EAX type stuff when I'm gaming. I forget what game it was, but I just finally lost my cool with onboard audio and got my Z when someone just outside of my field of view, but who was really very close, sounded like he was in the far corner of my room with the audio so low he sounded 30 feet away. The Z definitely fixed that nonsense.


I would think any of the motherboards with an onboard Creative Sound Core 3D chip has the same positional audio performance as a Sound Blaster Z, Zx, and ZxR. Same audio processor, same software virtual surround solution.

As for EAX type stuff, that only exists now in the form of "EFX" in OpenAL games, and sadly the amount of OpenAL games is very small. Some more advanced engines have most of the effects that EAX/EFX feature at least, namely CryEngine 3 and perhaps Frostbite 3.


----------



## lukacsmw

I'm having some sound "clicking" issues with the headphone amps on my ZxR under Windows 10. With Win 7 my card sounded great, but now I notice every 6-7 seconds the sound will crack or almost "skip" and it's very annoying. Only with my headphones, not with the regular sound output. Anyone else having the same issue with the Win10 drivers?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> I'm having some sound "clicking" issues with the headphone amps on my ZxR under Windows 10. With Win 7 my card sounded great, but now I notice every 6-7 seconds the sound will crack or almost "skip" and it's very annoying. Only with my headphones, not with the regular sound output. Anyone else having the same issue with the Win10 drivers?


what happens if you change the default format and disable audio enhancements? otherwise it sounds like there's a bug in the downmixing, of which you could try changing the configuration of the speakers to stereo via the windows playback devices which should result in a direct stereo feed.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> I'm having some sound "clicking" issues with the headphone amps on my ZxR under Windows 10. With Win 7 my card sounded great, but now I notice every 6-7 seconds the sound will crack or almost "skip" and it's very annoying. Only with my headphones, not with the regular sound output. Anyone else having the same issue with the Win10 drivers?


Did you disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, when you installed the SB-ZxR?


----------



## Paul17041993

how many of you here are interested in this?

atm this is a part of firefox I've been working on for some time now, looking into making a plugin for foobar2000 too...


----------



## Nitrius

Have anyone tried the new drivers for Windows 10 here yet? Am still on the Windows 8.1 driver from last year, as it seem to be working just fine, so am wondering what enhancements the Windows 10 driver brings, if any?


----------



## lukacsmw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Did you disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, when you installed the SB-ZxR?


Yes, I've had it disabled since I first installed the card with Win7. I also tried all the prior suggestions (direct stereo feed, audio enhancements, etc). I've uninstalled, ran CCCleaner, and reinstalled the win10 drivers. This has apparently only manifested itself once I upgraded to Win10, and only on the headphone output (I run the regular output in stereo out to my speakers). I've recently purchased a Shiit Vali amp for my headphones, so I can't use the headphone out anyway, else I'll be double amping them (I'll split the primary out instead). So it's not a big deal, but its another issue with the card. I had the issue with the card scrambling on cold-resets which seems to be fixed under Win10, but now this happens. Honestly, I can't listed to the headphone out right now, every 5-10 seconds it scratches which is insanely annoying. All the more reason I'm going to switch to ASUS eventually (either the STX II or the new RAID DLX when available).


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Did you disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, when you installed the SB-ZxR?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've had it disabled since I first installed the card with Win7. I also tried all the prior suggestions (direct stereo feed, audio enhancements, etc). I've uninstalled, ran CCCleaner, and reinstalled the win10 drivers. This has apparently only manifested itself once I upgraded to Win10, and only on the headphone output (I run the regular output in stereo out to my speakers). I've recently purchased a Shiit Vali amp for my headphones, so I can't use the headphone out anyway, else I'll be double amping them (I'll split the primary out instead). So it's not a big deal, but its another issue with the card. I had the issue with the card scrambling on cold-resets which seems to be fixed under Win10, but now this happens. Honestly, I can't listed to the headphone out right now, every 5-10 seconds it scratches which is insanely annoying. All the more reason I'm going to switch to ASUS eventually (either the STX II or the new RAID DLX when available).
Click to expand...

As you already have the Schiit Vali hybrid headphone amplifier.
Get the Asus Xonar DX sound card ($50-$75) and plug the Vali into the DX.


----------



## Paul17041993

does the Xonar DX have virtual surround for headphones? one of the best points of the SB Z series is their virtual surround, the 5.1 channel setup is unified between the speakers and headphones. Xonar STX and above should also have this, but I've no idea about the current state of the drivers for them either.

Otherwise if virtual surround isn't a major concern and the drivers are adequate it should be a good option at least temporarily.


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrius*
> 
> Have anyone tried the new drivers for Windows 10 here yet? Am still on the Windows 8.1 driver from last year, as it seem to be working just fine, so am wondering what enhancements the Windows 10 driver brings, if any?


Yes they are working perfectly fine for me.


----------



## lukacsmw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> As you already have the Schiit Vali hybrid headphone amplifier.
> Get the Asus Xonar DX sound card ($50-$75) and plug the Vali into the DX.


I would, except I have some really nice desktop speakers as well that I want a high end DAC for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> As you already have the Schiit Vali hybrid headphone amplifier.
> Get the Asus Xonar DX sound card ($50-$75) and plug the Vali into the DX.


Well, the ZxR is working on the primary output right now so I'm just going to split the output (I have some good high quality RCA's leftover from my pre-HDMI theater days). So I'm in no rush to yank it yet, but this is the last creative card I'm going to buy.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> does the Xonar DX have virtual surround for headphones? one of the best points of the SB Z series is their virtual surround, the 5.1 channel setup is unified between the speakers and headphones. Xonar STX and above should also have this, but I've no idea about the current state of the drivers for them either.
> 
> Otherwise if virtual surround isn't a major concern and the drivers are adequate it should be a good option at least temporarily.


Most Asus sound cards come with Dolby Headphone surround sound (like the DX).
A few Asus cards (DS & DSX) come with DTS Headphone surround sound.

The Asus Essence STX and DX use the same C-Media CM8788 audio processor.


----------



## Paul17041993

does anyone else with the Z/Zx have a problem with the audio out the rear headphone jack only being mono for all channels?

edit; let me rephrase that, does anyone with the Z/Zx and windows 10 have the headphone jack working properly at all?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> does anyone else with the Z/Zx have a problem with the audio out the rear headphone jack only being mono for all channels?
> 
> edit; let me rephrase that, does anyone with the Z/Zx and windows 10 have the headphone jack working properly at all?


Yep, just tested and the jack on my Z works okay on Win10 Pro x64. Took about two seconds to switch over, though.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*
> 
> Yep, just tested and the jack on my Z works okay on Win10 Pro x64. Took about two seconds to switch over, though.


I just realised the bug is in the jacks themselves, both on the card and the headphone+mic module, so I have to use a 3.5mm > 6.5mm adapter...



then there's now this weird GUI bug...


I'm still using the 1 00 16 package though as I don't believe they ever fixed their buffer corruption bug in the newer versions...


----------



## Gualichu04

Having a parameter is not valid error trying to open the sound blaster control panel. Already removed the drivers and uninstall then removed all traces. Can someone help i can only use headphones not my 5.1 surround receiver setup. I revereted back from w10 to 8 via a partition backup of my ssd and everything was fine till sound blaster control panel stopped opening just errors out.


----------



## nado4ilhas

driver for windows 10 perfect here


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

I second that. Not a problem one. When I used Daniel K.'s modified Lenovo driver for Windows 10 I had a weird buzzing sound on YouTube. Now with the official one, everything is working perfectly.


----------



## lukacsmw

Having another bug with my ZxR. As I mentioned in my post above, I upgraded to a Schiit Vali external tube amp for my headphones. Since I didn't want to double amp the output using the headphone out jack, I split the main RCA out using some really nice RCA splitters and have one going to my powered desktop speakers and the other going to the Vali. Since they are all line-level inputs, I figured splitting wouldn't be an issue. Well, when I flip the Vali off after using my headphones, about 50% of the time my system will completely lock up and I'll have to restart. I have no idea why it's doing this - it makes no sense. Thoughts?


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> Having another bug with my ZxR. As I mentioned in my post above, I upgraded to a Schiit Vali external tube amp for my headphones. Since I didn't want to double amp the output using the headphone out jack, I split the main RCA out using some really nice RCA splitters and have one going to my powered desktop speakers and the other going to the Vali. Since they are all line-level inputs, I figured splitting wouldn't be an issue. Well, when I flip the Vali off after using my headphones, about 50% of the time my system will completely lock up and I'll have to restart. I have no idea why it's doing this - it makes no sense. Thoughts?


Did you disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, when you installed the SB-ZxR.


----------



## lukacsmw

Yes, it is has been disabled since I first installed the ZxR.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> Having another bug with my ZxR. As I mentioned in my post above, I upgraded to a Schiit Vali external tube amp for my headphones. Since I didn't want to double amp the output using the headphone out jack, I split the main RCA out using some really nice RCA splitters and have one going to my powered desktop speakers and the other going to the Vali. Since they are all line-level inputs, I figured splitting wouldn't be an issue. Well, when I flip the Vali off after using my headphones, about 50% of the time my system will completely lock up and I'll have to restart. I have no idea why it's doing this - it makes no sense. Thoughts?


Get the $50 SMSL SD-192 Pro optical DAC, connect it to the SB-ZxR's optical port, connect the Vali to the SMSL DAC.
http://www.amazon.com/SMSL-SD-192-pro-Upgrade-Version/dp/B00KL3S9UY
The SB-ZxR can send processed SBX headphone surround sound digital audio, thru it's optical port

And just leave the desktop speakers connected (by themselves) to the SB-ZxR's Front Speaker jack

SMSL is not that great when is comes to build quality, but it only $50 for the DAC.


----------



## lukacsmw

The sound card has an on-board DAC that should be superior to the external one. If I'm going with an external solution, I'll just get rid of the ZxR and get a Modi-Uber from Shiit. I just don't understand why the card crashes my system when I flip an external amp off attached to a line-level output. Maybe there's some sort of buffer circuit I can put in place.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> The sound card has an on-board DAC that should be superior to the external one. If I'm going with an external solution, I'll just get rid of the ZxR and get a Modi-Uber from Shiit. I just don't understand why the card crashes my system when I flip an external amp off attached to a line-level output. Maybe there's some sort of buffer circuit I can put in place.


While I don't have any solutions to your problem, I have to agree that the ZxR may very well be better than that $50 DAC. A Schiit Modi 2 Uber should be a noticeable improvement though.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> The sound card has an on-board DAC that should be superior to the external one. If I'm going with an external solution, I'll just get rid of the ZxR and get a Modi-Uber from Shiit. I just don't understand why the card crashes my system when I flip an external amp off attached to a line-level output. Maybe there's some sort of buffer circuit I can put in place.


Likely a driver bug with the amp control or possibly a hardware bug, have you opened a ticket with creative support about it?


----------



## lukacsmw

I did open a ticket with creative, but I think I somewhat figured out the problem. I contacted Schiit and they said to try a "cheater plug" on the PC to float the ground. I'm sorry, but I'm not a fan of floating my PC ground - but it did get me thinking about grounding. The splitters I'm using are effectively zero cable length (they are a solid metal housing) and my ZxR is in the bottom slot of my case. The metal housing of the splitter was resting on the case metal and I'm wondering if that was causing some sort of ground loop. I pulled the splitters out and fed the Amp directly from the card and it seems to work okay now. I was going to wrap the splitters, but then I decided to enable my motherboard audio to power my speakers and I found a handy program called "Sound Switch" that lets me single click flip the audio between playback devices. I can also run two sound streams using VLC (one sound stream to my speakers and another to my headphones). I don't need the 124dB SNR for my speakers, since most of my high end listening is done through my headphones. Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## lukacsmw

Spoke too soon - it did it again. But this time I was playing iTunes and I had switched to the motherboard audio prior to switching the external amp off, and the music kept playing. So it appears the PC didn't freeze, but the entire PCI bus (including my dual GPUs) cut out. It looked like it froze because my displays cut out, but it's actually just the PCI bus. Crazy - has to be a driver issue.


----------



## lukacsmw

Okay, final post. Moved my ZxR to my last open PCIe x16 slot, which is PCIe2.0 (so its not sharing resources with my 2 PCIe 3.0 slots for SLI GPUs). Seemed to fix the issue. So I'm not sure if its the ZxR in a PCIe 1.0 slot, my ASUS Z97 Pro motherboard not liking it in a 1.0 slot, or what. But if you want to run an external amp with the ZxR, put it in a PCIe 2.0 or higher slot.


----------



## LunaP

Dear god, why do we even have the multi post or Edit button. Like seriously lol







its SOOO much easier to just be lazy and spam out a thread. AMIRITE?!


----------



## Snakesoul

Hi there,

So a friend of mine just borrowed a creative sound blaster z for me to test it, but now I'm having a problem.
I uninstalled my previous drivers from Asus xonar dx, installed the new one and now I can't get the control panel launched/loaded.
I have sound but control panel simply just won't load... Any ideas? I read that some people with amd hd 7950, had some problems, I disabled all the amd sound from playback settings and still the same...
So I hope you can give me a hand to sort it out please?
Thanks,
Edit: I plugged to a pci express slot, should I plug it in a pci express 2.0?

Anyone with this issue?


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi there,
> So a friend of mine just borrowed a creative sound blaster z for me to test it, but now I'm having a problem.
> I uninstalled my previous drivers from Asus Xonar DX, installed the new one and now I can't get the control panel launched/loaded.
> I have sound but control panel simply just won't load... Any ideas? I read that some people with amd hd 7950, had some problems, I disabled all the amd sound from playback settings and still the same...
> So I hope you can give me a hand to sort it out please?
> Thanks,
> Edit: I plugged to a pci express slot, should I plug it in a Pci express 2.0?
> Anyone with this issue?


Did you disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, before installing any add-on sound card?
The Asus Xonar DX and SB-Z card both use the same CS4398 DAC chip, so audio quality should be roughly the same.
But the SB-Z does come with a half-way decent headphone amplifier and the headphone jack is totally separate from the line-output jack.
Where as the Xonar DX uses the same line-output jack that somewhat pretends to also be a headphone jack.
The DX's line-output jack has a 100-Ohm impedance








I do believe the Xonar DX does make a great combo with an external headphone amplifier.

If for whatever reason you do not use the SB-Z, just get an external headphone amplifier, like the $60 FiiO A3 (renamed E11K).
Plug it into the Xonar DX 's front speaker/headphone jack








i would prefer the FiiO A3 headphone amplifier, over the one built into the SB-Z.

The SB-Z is a PCI-E X1, so should work in any PCI-E 1X or 4X or 8X or 16X slot.
Be it PCI-Express 1.0 or 2.0 or 3.0.

Could be the Creative drivers did not install correctly, might try deleting them, then use a driver cleaner and then do a fresh install of the Creative software.


----------



## Snakesoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Did you disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, before installing any add-on sound card?
> The Asus Xonar DX and SB-Z card both use the same CS4398 DAC chip, so audio quality should be roughly the same.
> But the SB-Z does come with a half-way decent headphone amplifier and the headphone jack is totally separate from the line-output jack.
> Where as the Xonar DX uses the same line-output jack that somewhat pretends to also be a headphone jack.
> The DX's line-output jack has a 100-Ohm impedance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe the Xonar DX does make a great combo with an external headphone amplifier.
> 
> If for whatever reason you do not use the SB-Z, just get an external headphone amplifier, like the $60 FiiO A3 (renamed E11K).
> Plug it into the Xonar DX 's front speaker/headphone jack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would prefer the FiiO A3 headphone amplifier, over the one built into the SB-Z.
> 
> The SB-Z is a PCI-E X1, so should work in any PCI-E 1X or 4X or 8X or 16X slot.
> Be it PCI-Express 1.0 or 2.0 or 3.0.
> 
> Could be the Creative drivers did not install correctly, might try deleting them, then use a driver cleaner and then do a fresh install of the Creative software.


Hi Tacoboy,

Thanks you for your reply and help.

Yes i disabled on-board audio, (since i had xonar dx installed before, i never had it enabled,) but to be sure i checked it again on BIOS, and they continued disabled.
I do have sound but can't access creative's control panel.
I already read on another threads that could be from my graphics audio, also disabled them, and still no access to control panel..
I installed the drivers from the cd, then updated them via software updater...
I think i'm not the only one having issues with creative's drivers, because there's a lot of post on another forums relating some kinds of problems with creative's drivers on win 7 (that i thought it would be solved)....
I also tested on another the pci express slot , uninstall driver, re-install it and the same problem persists, control panel simply don't load (i click on icon and no access).

I'm using xonar dx + external amp (EHP-O2 and i'm keeping it), but i wanted to give it a try to creative's, since my friend is out of town for holidays, he told me to test it to compare it between both cards.
Besides not getting access to control panel, sound is a little bit different, can't explain very well, but it seems asus sounds are more muffled and not so pronounced like creative's, especially in gaming, the sound is much more clearer on creative's than on asus.

I don't know what i can do more to make it work..







any other suggestion?


----------



## Tacoboy

Could just be the Creative software, for whatever reason will not install correctly on to your computer.
Chances of it being caused by the graphics card's audio is very very slim.

Try this.
Remove the Xonar DX and delete the Asus drivers.

Then get and use driver cleaner software.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/mg/sortdate/driver_related_utilities.html

Reinstall the Xonar DX
Then install the Unified Xonar drivers.
http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/

The EHP-02 should be a better headphone amplifier, then what comes built into the SB-Z, so that's one good reason to keep using the EHP-02.


----------



## Snakesoul

Hi Tacoboy,

Thank you for the help.
I'm not keeping for now the soundblaster (i'm happy with my combo xonar + O2), just wanna do some tests while my friend is away, to compare against my xonar, since i never had the chance to test one.
I use those unified drivers, and one of them (i believe is the last release) i didn't like the sound. For some reason the sound, sound like a tunnel, so i installed some previous driver and the sound was ok.
But for example, when i play cs source or go, or BF4, some sounds are muffled, i don't know why this happens, but with creative and the default settings, the sounds seemed to be a little bit more crisp\clear...
I already lost some hours researching for some solution to get into control panel, but no success yet, so i think i'm going to put it away until my friend gets back.
This should be an easy installation, and not a headache...


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi Tacoboy,
> 
> Thank you for the help.
> I'm not keeping for now the soundblaster (i'm happy with my combo xonar + O2), just wanna do some tests while my friend is away, to compare against my xonar, since i never had the chance to test one.
> I use those unified drivers, and one of them (i believe is the last release) i didn't like the sound. For some reason the sound, sound like a tunnel, so i installed some previous driver and the sound was ok.
> But for example, when i play cs source or go, or BF4, some sounds are muffled, i don't know why this happens, but with creative and the default settings, the sounds seemed to be a little bit more crisp\clear...
> I already lost some hours researching for some solution to get into control panel, but no success yet, so i think i'm going to put it away until my friend gets back.
> This should be an easy installation, and not a headache...


At least you now have a good understanding why I stopped using Creative sound cards and switched over the Asus cards.


----------



## V I P E R

Can anyone confirm that DTS Connect over SPDIF works with Windows 10? I have Logitech Z906 and Asus Rampage 5 Extreme with onboard realtek audio connected with SPDIF, but its DTS connect feature stopped working after the update to Windows 10 so I've decided that its time to buy a dedicated sound card.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V I P E R*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that DTS Connect over SPDIF works with Windows 10? I have Logitech Z906 and Asus Rampage 5 Extreme with onboard realtek audio connected with SPDIF, but its DTS connect feature stopped working after the update to Windows 10 so I've decided that its time to buy a dedicated sound card.


Have you tried the newest audio driver for your motherboard,
the audio driver update came out 21 days ago.
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## barsh90

What's better for gaming ZXR or Asus STX?


----------



## V I P E R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Have you tried the newest audio driver for your motherboard,
> the audio driver update came out 21 days ago.
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


Yes I've tried it, and every other beta or official driver that came in from realtek. The issue is confirmed from Microsoft, that is their fault, but I'm tired to wait for a fix. There is a tread started by me on Asus ROG forums for the problems with DTS Connect and the problem is present for every motherboard that has realtek audio chip. That is why I asked here is the Creative cards work with windows 10 in SPDIf connection.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> What's better for gaming ZXR or Asus STX?


I believe the Creative card are a little more liked for FPS gaming, over Asus cards.


----------



## Martricks

Hello,
I got a Little Problem with my new ZXR and Beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition. The Gaming Performance is great with 5.1, but i miss some Bass when i hear Music. I testet Stereo, 5.1, with SBX and without. I testet the DT 990 Edition on my very old Onkyo Receiver, and *** the Bass was really exciting. I could smile first time. Is the ZXR strong enough for this 600Ohm Headphones?? Is it a driver Problem? I must max laut the Equalizer to get a similar Bass like my Onkyo Receiver. I use Win10x64 with the new driver. Maybe somebody can help me?
Thank you very much. Martricks


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martricks*
> 
> Hello,
> I got a Little Problem with my new ZXR and Beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition. The Gaming Performance is great with 5.1, but i miss some Bass when i hear Music. I testet Stereo, 5.1, with SBX and without. I testet the DT 990 Edition on my very old Onkyo Receiver, and *** the Bass was really exciting. I could smile first time. Is the ZXR strong enough for this 600Ohm Headphones?? Is it a driver Problem? I must max laut the Equalizer to get a similar Bass like my Onkyo Receiver. I use Win10x64 with the new driver. Maybe somebody can help me?
> Thank you very much. Martricks


Did you disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, when you installed the SB-ZxR?

The Onkyo uses the same amplifier to drive both the speakers and the headphones.
So chances are the Onkyo can provide more power to the headphones, the the SB-ZxR.

You might consider also asking Sound Blaster questions on this forum.
http://forums.creative.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6


----------



## Martricks

Onboard Sound is disabled. 600 Ohm is selected. Have anyone a similar cofiguration and Same Problems under Win 10? I dont know the Situation under Win 7 ect. because i bought this Card extra for Win 10 and my good Headphones. I thought that this is a Great combination!? Im a Little bit disapointed Art the Moment. The Sound is too flat. Good mids and highs but thats all.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martricks*
> 
> Onboard Sound is disabled. 600 Ohm is selected. Have anyone a similar cofiguration and Same Problems under Win 10? I dont know the Situation under Win 7 ect. because i bought this Card extra for Win 10 and my good Headphones. I thought that this is a Great combination!? Im a Little bit disapointed Art the Moment. The Sound is too flat. Good mids and highs but thats all.


Any chance you could run an optical cable from the SB-ZxR to the Onkyo?
This way you can still use the SB-ZxR features, but use the Onkyo to drive the headphones.


----------



## sushiglobster

Does my ZxR do EAX/Positional Audio/Surround...whatever you want to call it.....through the digital optical output?

I'm planning on hooking up a Schiit headphone amp to my ZxRs so I can enjoy my new AKG headphones, but I also want to keep my Logitech Z5500 speakers connected so I can play games and enjoy surround sound gaming.

How can I do all this?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sushiglobster*
> 
> Does my ZxR do EAX/Positional Audio/Surround...whatever you want to call it.....through the digital optical output?
> 
> I'm planning on hooking up a Schiit headphone amp to my ZxRs so I can enjoy my new AKG headphones, but I also want to keep my Logitech Z5500 speakers connected so I can play games and enjoy surround sound gaming.
> 
> How can I do all this?


Check this. All effects will routed to the optical out.



I got an OEM SBz on ebay for cheap since I also use an external DAC and headphone amp and don't need analog output.

As for EAX, you need to use alchemy and an old game, but, as I said, all effects are routed to the toslink output.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sushiglobster*
> 
> Does my ZxR do EAX/Positional Audio/Surround...whatever you want to call it.....through the digital optical output?
> 
> I'm planning on hooking up a Schiit headphone amp to my ZxRs so I can enjoy my new AKG headphones, but I also want to keep my Logitech Z5500 speakers connected so I can play games and enjoy surround sound gaming.
> 
> How can I do all this?


The SB-ZxR can output headphone surround sound thru it's S/PDIF optical port.
The SB-ZxR does come with software EAX 5.0, but I would assume you would be using the newer Creative Labs SBX Headphone surround sound.

For music audio, I would say to connect the external headphone amplifier (Schiit) to the SB-ZxR's Front Speaker output.
It should provide a better analog audio signal to an external headphone amplifier, then plugging the external amp to the SB-ZxR's headphone output.
Use optical to connect the SB-ZxR to the Logitech Z5500.

If you wanted to connect the Z-5500 to the SB-ZxR's analog outputs,
then you might consider getting a DAC with an optical input, for use with the external headphone amplifier.


----------



## LBend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martricks*
> 
> Onboard Sound is disabled. 600 Ohm is selected. Have anyone a similar cofiguration and Same Problems under Win 10? I dont know the Situation under Win 7 ect. because i bought this Card extra for Win 10 and my good Headphones. I thought that this is a Great combination!? Im a Little bit disapointed Art the Moment. The Sound is too flat. Good mids and highs but thats all.


You probably noticed that this card comes with swappable op-amps which affect analog audio. As a suggestion above, I'd also suggest running audio through S/PDIF if you don't want to play around with op-amps, though it's fun issue to have if you have time, especially waiting for those op-amps arrive haha. In the end you can find a sound which suits you the best. Also worth mentioning stock ZxR op-amps are terrible


----------



## emsj86

I have the sb z and a pair or sennheiser hd 558 for gaming or in general anyone have suggested settings. I've had it for a year and while it's better than my on board audio I wouldn't say I get a wow this is amazing factor. I've set the setting to what someone had posted awhile back but for to say directional audio is not great. Very hard to tell where bullets our coming from unless there close up. Maybe someone has a suggestion or tip?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I have the sb z and a pair or sennheiser hd 558 for gaming or in general anyone have suggested settings. I've had it for a year and while it's better than my on board audio I wouldn't say I get a wow this is amazing factor. I've set the setting to what someone had posted awhile back but for to say directional audio is not great. Very hard to tell where bullets our coming from unless there close up. Maybe someone has a suggestion or tip?


Set the sound in Windows to full range 5.1, set your games to 5.1 if applicable, and enable SBX surround though I'm sure you've done this already. I don't think anything else can be done and what you're hearing is mostly the limitation of modern video game sound engines.


----------



## sinnedone

I go into sound properties first and setup. I set it up for 5.1 surround and check full range speakers for all. Then in the sound blaster in sbx settings click on surround to your preference. Then in game I set up speaker setup for surround.

For me this gets me the best positional sound cues. Only thing is that sbx surround makes things sound a little tinny.


----------



## emsj86

Yea I'll try that out. As of now I have sbx on bass turned to 20 percent. Than turned the highs up alittle. In windows I configures speaks to 5.1. Now in game I was always told to use surround and headphones as the options so I'll try different combinations. But info agree u think it's the game sometimes.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I have the sb z and a pair or sennheiser hd 558 for gaming or in general anyone have suggested settings. I've had it for a year and while it's better than my on board audio I wouldn't say I get a wow this is amazing factor. I've set the setting to what someone had posted awhile back but for to say directional audio is not great. Very hard to tell where bullets our coming from unless there close up. Maybe someone has a suggestion or tip?


Did you disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, before you installed the SB-Z and creative software?


----------



## umeng2002

As for the full range thing, Creative says to keep the speakers as limited range, so all the bass is directed to the soundcard through the .1 channel.

I believe, unless it was a bug, that Windows will default back to limited range as soon as you restart.

This shouldn't be an issue with Headphones though as the .1 channel will always be mixed in even if SBX Surround is off. Just make sure the SB control panel is set for Headphones.

I notice 0 bass loss with this setup.


----------



## lukacsmw

I'm looking to replace the op-amps on my ZxR. I only use it for a 2.1 Setup (no surround), so I only want to replace the fronts. Just to confirm, J1 and J2 are the two front op-amps, yes? (They are the two single channel op-amps and the dual channels I'm assuming are for the surrounds and center/sub).

Not sure which op-amps I'll get, I've been reading the forums and there are some good choices out there.

Thanks!


----------



## Tacoboy

I believe the two dual channel op-amps are for the headphone
and the two single channel op-amps and the two dual channel op-amps are used for the line-output
(the connection where you hook up your 2.0 or 2.1 speakers).


----------



## LBend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> I'm looking to replace the op-amps on my ZxR. I only use it for a 2.1 Setup (no surround), so I only want to replace the fronts. Just to confirm, J1 and J2 are the two front op-amps, yes? (They are the two single channel op-amps and the dual channels I'm assuming are for the surrounds and center/sub).
> 
> Not sure which op-amps I'll get, I've been reading the forums and there are some good choices out there.
> 
> Thanks!


I have noticed a different sound with dual channel and single channel op-amps replaced (tried stock single channel + aftermarket dual channel and vice versa) so they both impact the end result.


----------



## Luckbad

Hello! I am wondering if a particular connection type is possible. I have the Sound Blaster ZxR/DBpro installed in my machine. I also have an X-Fi Titanium HD if it will be necessary for this setup.

I have an external DAC with various inputs (coax/optical in particular--it's the Audio-GD NOS-1704). It does not have an amplifier.

I would like to use the ZxR (or Titanium HD) to output to the DAC, then I would like to send the DAC's output to the ZxR's headphone amplifier via RCA.

Is this possible?

I have an external amp and USB->SPDIF converter coming, it just won't be here for about a month.

Thanks!


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> Hello! I am wondering if a particular connection type is possible. I have the Sound Blaster ZxR/DBpro installed in my machine. I also have an X-Fi Titanium HD if it will be necessary for this setup.
> I have an external DAC with various inputs (coax/optical in particular--it's the Audio-GD NOS-1704). It does not have an amplifier.
> I would like to use the ZxR (or Titanium HD) to output to the DAC, then I would like to send the DAC's output to the ZxR's headphone amplifier via RCA.
> Is this possible?
> I have an external amp and USB->SPDIF converter coming, it just won't be here for about a month.
> Thanks!


Sell off the SB-ZxR and Titanium-HD, get a Sound Blaster Z sound card (OEM is fine).
Maybe get a FiiO E11K headphone amplifier ($60).

Hopefully you have disabled the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, before installing any internal sound card.
Connect the SB-Z to the NOS-1704, using optical, connect the E11K to the NOS-1704.
Use that setup until a better headphone comes, assuming that is the one on order that arrives in a month.
Replace the E11K with the better(?) headphone amplifier

You could also use the USB~S/PDIF converter, when it arrives, to connect the computer to the NOS-1704.
But that will bypass all the sound card features.


----------



## Luckbad

Thanks mang. I'll grab a cheap amp for the dac, mostly to be sure it works. Then I'll put it into a drawer and forget about it after my Cavalli Liquid Carbon arrives.

I'm keeping the ZxR because I use it by itself for gaming. The discrete dac and amp (and USB to SPDIF) are for music and I don't use the sound card features at that time.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Is there a noticeable difference between the Z series and the Recon 3D?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Is there a noticeable difference between the Z series and the Recon 3D?


I think so, as far as sound quality goes at least. Most say that Recon3D is garbage.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think so, as far as sound quality goes at least. Most say that Recon3D is garbage.


Why is that though? Not sure if it's true but some member on a different board said that the Recon3D uses some software emulation and the Z doesn't, is that right?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Why is that though? Not sure if it's true but some member on a different board said that the Recon3D uses some software emulation and the Z doesn't, is that right?


afaik its got a horrific DAC


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Why is that though? Not sure if it's true but some member on a different board said that the Recon3D uses some software emulation and the Z doesn't, is that right?


Actually they use the same chip, both are DSPs that offload effects selected on the control panel from your CPU. The improvements are with the analog section.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> afaik its got a horrific DAC


This. They both use the Sound Core3D chip and thus offer the same software features, but the DAC and analog section are said to be horrible. I can't say for sure though.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Is there a noticeable difference between the Z series and the Recon 3D?


The Z series (Z, Zx, ZxR) and the Recon3D series both use the same Soundcore3D audio processor.
The SoundCore3D comes with a built in DAC features that provides a DAC function for all output channels on the Recon3D series.
The Z & Zx is a Recon3D with a CS4398 DAC chip, the CS4398 DAC chip takes care of the Front Speakers and headphone outputs.
While the DAC feature built directly into the SoundCore3D still provides a DAC function for the Center, sub-woofer and rears, for the Z & Zx cards.
The SB-ZxR has three really nice DAC chips for all audio outputs








Not sure about really differences between the software used on the older Recon3D series and the newer Z series.


----------



## senna89

*Anyone are using or has used the ZXR with Audio Technica AD700 / 900x ?*


----------



## shankly1985

Been using this on default setting ever since getting the SBZ but Yesterday I started messing about with settings while gaming and using Music and now I just can't make my mind up if I want this on or off lol

With it on you seem to hear more, for example Music the voice is unchanged but the music around the singer is more up front.
Same with gaming sounds around the player are more detailed.

The main difference I notice is sound quality seems to get wasted out, shooting a gun sounds like you in a Hall vs it off it as a punch to it.

But I do like the effect it give it sound around the player but I dislike the sound quality loss.

What do you guys feel about SBZ software settings?


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> What do you guys feel about SBZ software settings?


I find that the SBZ set at least 60% improves my perception of placement of sounds, so I can tell which direction they are coming from better. So while the sound stage has a higher quality without that enhancement I can't pick the direction properly without it on. That is the main point of SBZ, its there to add an amount of binaural surround sound effect, as best as can be done with DX and 5.1 input anyway.


----------



## BradleyW

Changing the EQ had the biggest impact for me. Made my sound turn from poor and dull without a surround feel to lighter, crisp, punchy, solid, immersive and deep base without shaking or tinny sounds. Feel free to try the EQ tweak. May not work on your headphones, but works perfect for mine.

31 = +8
62 = 0
125 = -3
250 = -3
500 = -2
1k = 0
2k = +2
4k = 0
8k = +10
16k = +6
Level = 0


----------



## senna89

as DAC ... anyone has compared the ZXR ( or simply Z ) with Fiio E10K using headphone with low / medium impedance ?


----------



## Waro

Hello guys, I've read that the strong amplifier of the SoundBlaster Z can't be configured for low impedance headphones. My question is if it's possible to connect low impedance headphones to the output for active 2.1 sound systems to get an acceptable, not too loud volume out of the headphones?

How are your experiences with (very) low impedance headphones and those sound cards?


----------



## Luckbad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Hello guys, I've read that the strong amplifier of the SoundBlaster Z can't be configured for low impedance headphones. My question is if it's possible to connect low impedance headphones to the output for active 2.1 sound systems to get an acceptable, not too loud volume out of the headphones?
> 
> How are your experiences with (very) low impedance headphones and those sound cards?


Whoever is saying that is completely wrong. I use 16 Ohm IEMs with my ZxR all the time.


----------



## Waro

And you can get very low volumes? Well, at least you change from 600 Ohm to 32/300 Ohm with your ZxR, thats not possible with the Z. It's always in the 600 Ohm mode.

Did anyone try to connect low impedance headphones to the output for active 2.1 sound systems?

Does the external controller of the Zx change the Windows volume or does it change the volume independetly from Windows?


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> as DAC ... anyone has compared the ZXR ( or simply Z ) with Fiio E10K using headphone with low / medium impedance ?


The E10K headphone amplifier has a very low output impedance (<1-Ohm), which is a benefit for low impedance headphones.
but the SB-ZxR does have some nice DAC and op-amps, so I'm guessing the SB-ZxR will sound better.

If your just into music, then maybe the E10K is an easier choice, but if your into FPS gaming, then might as well get a sound card.


----------



## Widde

Are there working W10 drivers out yet? ^^ Read something about people having trouble with opening the software etc, been a while since though


----------



## Kronvict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Are there working W10 drivers out yet? ^^ Read something about people having trouble with opening the software etc, been a while since though


Windows 10 drivers have been working perfectly for me ever since they were released for my ZxR.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> And you can get very low volumes? Well, at least you change from 600 Ohm to 32/300 Ohm with your ZxR, thats not possible with the Z. It's always in the 600 Ohm mode.
> 
> Did anyone try to connect low impedance headphones to the output for active 2.1 sound systems?
> 
> Does the external controller of the Zx change the Windows volume or does it change the volume independetly from Windows?


The control change the volume independently for the windows volume, I'm always had the windows volume at 100% and control the main volume with the x906 knob and the headset volume with the Zx control, in fact, the main reason to buy a Soundcard and specifically the Zx was the external controller, jejeje, I really like big knobs xD


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> The control change the volume independently for the windows volume, I'm always had the windows volume at 100% and control the main volume with the x906 knob and the headset volume with the Zx control, in fact, the main reason to buy a Soundcard and specifically the Zx was the external controller, jejeje, I really like big knobs xD


I've noticed some minor distortion with the Z when going 100% with the windows volume and controlling the volume with the headset, Nothing that bothers me much though, Have the card at 32% in windows and removed the inline controller from the headset


----------



## Waro

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> Whoever is saying that is completely wrong. I use 16 Ohm IEMs with my ZxR all the time.


Hate to break it to you, but you're massively altering the sound of your IEMs by playing them through the ZxR, and probably introducing distortion as well. The ZxR has been established to have absolutely horrific output impedance - 38 ohms at the minimum setting, and 40 ohms at the normal setting. It's worse than probably most headphone amplifiers/phones/mp3 players currently on the market in that department. To read about why, here are some links:

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/1994_articles/oct94/impedance.html
http://nwavguy.blogspot.co.uk/2011/02/headphone-amp-impedance.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headphone_amplifier#Output_Impedance

I haven't looked at all of them, they're just a few of the first links on Google, but they should all tell the same story. You want something like 1.6 ohms output impedance with 16 ohm headphones. That's 24-25 times less than what the ZxR does.


----------



## Paul17041993

Keeping in mind that creative makes hardware for the general consumer, and the Z series is mainly intended for gaming and with your various kinds of headphones. But if you're happy with your card and how it drives your headphones that's great, but you also have the option of using the toslink output in downmix mode (essentially the same as headphone mode, minus speaker muting) if you wish.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronvict*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> Are there working W10 drivers out yet? ^^ Read something about people having trouble with opening the software etc, been a while since though
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 drivers have been working perfectly for me ever since they were released for my ZxR.
Click to expand...

More than that, Win10 will even download and install the right drivers and software on it's own. I thought I was going to have to use generic drivers for a while, but they just appeared after a while.


----------



## Luckbad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Hate to break it to you, but you're massively altering the sound of your IEMs by playing them through the ZxR, and probably introducing distortion as well. The ZxR has been established to have absolutely horrific output impedance - 38 ohms at the minimum setting, and 40 ohms at the normal setting. It's worse than probably most headphone amplifiers/phones/mp3 players currently on the market in that department. To read about why, here are some links:
> 
> http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/1994_articles/oct94/impedance.html
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.co.uk/2011/02/headphone-amp-impedance.html
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headphone_amplifier#Output_Impedance
> 
> I haven't looked at all of them, they're just a few of the first links on Google, but they should all tell the same story. You want something like 1.6 ohms output impedance with 16 ohm headphones. That's 24-25 times less than what the ZxR does.


Interesting. I've measured several IEMs through the Scarlett 2i4 with both the Titanium HD and ZxR and they were identical in frequency response. Where has it been established that the ZxR has crazy output impedance?

On another note, I actually don't use it with IEMs regularly, I only use it for gaming with full-size headphones (mostly Sennheiser HD598s). I have real DACs/Amps and headphones for music and don't really use IEMs at home at all.


----------



## Paul17041993

I'm still using the 1.0.16 package from 2013 as last I checked they never fixed their buffer corruption bug in 2014 for at least the Z/Zx...


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> Interesting. I've measured several IEMs through the Scarlett 2i4 with both the Titanium HD and ZxR and they were identical in frequency response. Where has it been established that the ZxR has crazy output impedance?
> 
> On another note, I actually don't use it with IEMs regularly, I only use it for gaming with full-size headphones (mostly Sennheiser HD598s). I have real DACs/Amps and headphones for music and don't really use IEMs at home at all.


Yes, that sounds right. The Titanium HD lacks a headphone amplifier and thus has a very poor output - itself 36 ohms, which explains why the results would be very similar to the ZxR.

The very first review which measured the ZxR: http://personalaudio.ru/detail/creative_soundblaster_zxr/

Titanium HD: http://en.goldenears.net/1389


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> Interesting. I've measured several IEMs through the Scarlett 2i4 with both the Titanium HD and ZxR and they were identical in frequency response. Where has it been established that the ZxR has crazy output impedance?
> 
> On another note, I actually don't use it with IEMs regularly, I only use it for gaming with full-size headphones (mostly Sennheiser HD598s). I have real DACs/Amps and headphones for music and don't really use IEMs at home at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that sounds right. The Titanium HD lacks a headphone amplifier and thus has a very poor output - itself 36 ohms, which explains why the results would be very similar to the ZxR.
> 
> The very first review which measured the ZxR: http://personalaudio.ru/detail/creative_soundblaster_zxr/
> 
> Titanium HD: http://en.goldenears.net/1389
Click to expand...

I'm more of an Asus Xonar fan......but
In defense of the Titanium-HD, it may not have what could be called a true (?) headphone amplifier, but it seems to do a decent job of driving 250-Ohm headphones, 250-ohm headphones should do well connected to something with a 35-Ohm output impedance.
but it's still better to connect an external headphone amplifier up to the Titanium-HD's RCA jacks.


----------



## Widde

I'm super happy with my SbZ except for the sound it makes in some games, Like when starting diablo 3 or selecting a character and logging into Wow it makes a crackling/snapping sound similar to static/white noise, Other then that it works like a dream. Anyone else that have that problem?


----------



## dmbr

I cannot get the SB-Z to route audio via toslink optical to my DAC. Anyone else having difficulty with this?


----------



## Luckbad

Did you switch default audio source to your SPDIF? Make sure it's using a sample rate your dac handles?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmbr*
> 
> I cannot get the SB-Z to route audio via toslink optical to my DAC. Anyone else having difficulty with this?


Make sure the output format is set to something the DAC accepts, start at [email protected] if in doubt and work your way up.

Now in the SBZ control panel >advanced features you have the option to downmix the speaker output to the toslink, you can either have this enabled and use the speakers "normally" or have this disabled and use the toslink as a separate sound device, however you cant do both.
If this option is enabled it locks the toslink output into an exclusive mode and will not allow any audio directed to it, so you must have the speakers set as the default output device.

Also make sure the cable's fully seated and dust-free, it can be picky at times and may need a little polish with a tissue.


----------



## Ichisuke

Hi, found out this topic and decide to register.
I have a sound blaster Z hooked up with a T4 wireless through optical cable.
I'm using windows 10 and I've got to format the hard drive. I've reinstalled everything and used the SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_03 package.
I've noticed something... windows detect 2 creative/sound blaster devices... one named Sound Blaster Audio Controller and the other is the Sound Blaster Z... I don't remember there were 2 before formatting(but maybe I'm just wrong).... the 2 device drivers are dated March 2015... is that right?!
Also after installing the driver I'm not able to get the same audio quality as before.... going to set up the equalizer I'm not able to get the same "feeling" as before... but I forgot to save my configuration so maybe I just have to find out those values again.


----------



## x7007

Does anyone of you can watch Atmos Bluray movies using Creative ZXR 600ohms settings with 5.1 set + SBX enabled without crackling and weird noises when there is heavy bass or a lot of action ?

I have Beyerdynamic headphones 600 ohms Premium set and I can't figure why I have this crackling only in Atmos movies.

I am using PowerDVD15 Ultra newest to watch those movies. It happened to me in Windows 7 so it's not the software. Maybe it's because the 5.1 ? but if it does it's not really a fix then.

EDIT : Well stereo and all other PowerDVD Surround options doesn't have the issue, it only happens when select 6 Channel . it's something how the channel transfer the audio and it seems that it doesn't find other 6 channel correctly and tries to play the different sound of all speakers only to the 2 . it only happens with Atmos


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ichisuke*
> 
> I've noticed something... windows detect 2 creative/sound blaster devices... one named Sound Blaster Audio Controller and the other is the Sound Blaster Z... I don't remember there were 2 before formatting(but maybe I'm just wrong).... the 2 device drivers are dated March 2015... is that right?!.


Yep this is normal.


----------



## x7007

For bluray 5.1 and 7.1 sound , how do you set the sound options in Creative Control panel and Windows Speakers and the program speakers options ?

Stereo and 5.1 is the only option in windows speaker option, but do you select 2 Speakers in the program for example PowerDVD or Headphones ? with SBX enabled or disabled ?


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> For bluray 5.1 and 7.1 sound , how do you set the sound options in Creative Control panel and Windows Speakers and the program speakers options ?
> 
> Stereo and 5.1 is the only option in windows speaker option, but do you select 2 Speakers in the program for example PowerDVD or Headphones ? with SBX enabled or disabled ?


Might also try asking your Sound Blaster questions here.
http://forums.creative.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6


----------



## RaXelliX

Is anyone here using any of the Z series soundcards with Steelseries H Wireless headphones?
Im planning on getting those and was wondering if they are compatable with each other seeing as the SSHW has a "DAC like" external box included and uses optical audio in and out as opposed to analog.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Is anyone here using any of the Z series soundcards with Steelseries H Wireless headphones?
> Im planning on getting those and was wondering if they are compatable with each other seeing as the SSHW has a "DAC like" external box included and uses optical audio in and out as opposed to analog.


As the SB-Z ,Zx, ZxR can output DDL (Dolby Digital Live) thru it's optical output port and the transmitter box that comes with the Steelseries H seems to support Dolby, best guess is the combo will work.
But as I can't find regular manual for the Steel series H, can only guess.

Why get the Steel series headphones?
For the kind of money your look to spend, you can get some nice sounding headphones and plug them straight into the SB-Z or Zx or ZxR.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> As the SB-Z ,Zx, ZxR can output DDL (Dolby Digital Live) thru it's optical output port and the transmitter box that comes with the Steelseries H seems to support Dolby, best guess is the combo will work.
> But as I can't find regular manual for the Steel series H, can only guess.
> 
> Why get the Steel series headphones?
> For the kind of money your look to spend, you can get some nice sounding headphones and plug them straight into the SB-Z or Zx or ZxR.


When it comes to wireless headphones the choice is rather limited. One thing that elevates SSHW above the rest are the included double batteries. Each providing roughly 20 hours of active usage. Much more when idle. Rest of the wireless heaphones can manage 15 hours on a best case scenario and usually around 10 hours or so. One thing that is crap on all of them is the included microphone. Thankfully i have a decent desktop microphone so thats not a problem.

Not really intrested in Dolby tho. Im buying these more for gaming and occasional music rather than movies.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> As the SB-Z ,Zx, ZxR can output DDL (Dolby Digital Live) thru it's optical output port and the transmitter box that comes with the Steelseries H seems to support Dolby, best guess is the combo will work.
> But as I can't find regular manual for the Steel series H, can only guess.
> 
> Why get the Steel series headphones?
> For the kind of money your look to spend, you can get some nice sounding headphones and plug them straight into the SB-Z or Zx or ZxR.
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to wireless headphones the choice is rather limited. One thing that elevates SSHW above the rest are the included double batteries. Each providing roughly 20 hours of active usage. Much more when idle. Rest of the wireless heahphones can manage 15 hours on a best case scenario and usually around 10 hours or so. One thing that is crap on all of them is the included microphone. Thankfully i have a decent desktop microphone so thats not a problem.
> 
> Not really interested in Dolby tho. I'm buying these more for gaming and occasional music rather than movies.
Click to expand...

Optical/coaxial can normally only carry 2-channels of PCM (un-compressed) digital audio.
DDL or DTS-Connect needs to be used to compress up to 6-channels of digital audio, for passing thru optical/coaxial.
And you need to feed 6-channels to the transmitter box for good headphone surround sound.
(unless Steel series provides software the processes the headphone surround sound audio before it get to the transmitter?)
Once the transmitter box un-compresses the 6-channels of digital audio, the transmitter box is free to apply it's own headphone surround sound feature,
if that's the way the steel series works?

So you would not be using Dolby for headphone surround sound, but will need it to get the digital infomation to the transmitter box.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> For bluray 5.1 and 7.1 sound , how do you set the sound options in Creative Control panel and Windows Speakers and the program speakers options ?
> 
> Stereo and 5.1 is the only option in windows speaker option, but do you select 2 Speakers in the program for example PowerDVD or Headphones ? with SBX enabled or disabled ?


Using headphones?

Then set PowerDVD and Windows to 5.1 and turn on SBX Surround, making sure Headphones are selected in the SB control panel. This will simulate surround sound with your headphones.

Personally, on my setup, SBX Surround between 50% or 55% is best - this may be different since you have different ears and probably different headphones, so get a surround demo disc and tune it where you think it sounds right for simulating surround sound.

I don't know why Creative dropped 7.1 - PowerDVD will downmix it to 5.1 when that's the selected config.

If you want to use Dolby Headphone, which I think is built into PowerDVD. Select that option from within PowerDVD - to be honest, I don't think even Dolby Headphone claims to accept anything more than 5.1. Only the old X-Fi CMSS Headphone explicitly accepted 7.1

This will send a full-range stereo signal to Windows. Then disable SBX and anything else in the SB control panel. As far as Windows is concerned, with SBX off, it won't matter if Windows is in stereo or 5.1 mode.

The only thing I'm not sure of is that if Windows is in 5.1 mode, all the speakers are limited range. So if Windows gets a full-range stereo signal, I would hope it doesn't clip the low end because it's expecting the .1 for the bass component for all speakers. If you find the bass weak when using Dolby Surround, put Windows into stereo mode with full-range speakers, and keep the SB control panel in Headphone mode with everything else off.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Does anyone of you can watch Atmos Bluray movies using Creative ZXR 600ohms settings with 5.1 set + SBX enabled without crackling and weird noises when there is heavy bass or a lot of action ?
> 
> I have Beyerdynamic headphones 600 ohms Premium set and I can't figure why I have this crackling only in Atmos movies.
> 
> I am using PowerDVD15 Ultra newest to watch those movies. It happened to me in Windows 7 so it's not the software. Maybe it's because the 5.1 ? but if it does it's not really a fix then.
> 
> EDIT : Well stereo and all other PowerDVD Surround options doesn't have the issue, it only happens when select 6 Channel . it's something how the channel transfer the audio and it seems that it doesn't find other 6 channel correctly and tries to play the different sound of all speakers only to the 2 . it only happens with Atmos


Windows volume should be set to 50% or less, sounds like the internal mixer in your AMP is getting too rich of a signal and distorting. It'll happen less with stereo as there's only two active channels being downmixed vs the full 5.1.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Windows volume should be set to 50% or less, sounds like the internal mixer in your AMP is getting too rich of a signal and distorting. It'll happen less with stereo as there's only two active channels being downmixed vs the full 5.1.


yes it still happens with stereo or headphonea. but the thing is the 7.1 atmos with 5.1 is impossible there is crackling everytime there is a bass or serious action. I had the noises in San Andreas atmos truehd 7.1 and Terminator atmos truehd 7.1 . but I didnt have a single issue with Jurassic park dts-hd 5.1.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> yes it still happens with stereo or headphonea. but the thing is the 7.1 atmos with 5.1 is impossible there is crackling everytime there is a bass or serious action. I had the noises in San Andreas atmos truehd 7.1 and Terminator atmos truehd 7.1 . but I didnt have a single issue with Jurassic park dts-hd 5.1.


What are you using to play the movies and what volumes is everything set to (application, windows, speakers)? Sounds like the surround channels are either not being mixed correctly or they're being mixed too rich, does the crackle occur out of all speakers or just the surround?


----------



## Ichisuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ichisuke*
> 
> Hi, found out this topic and decide to register.
> I have a sound blaster Z hooked up with a T4 wireless through optical cable.
> I'm using windows 10 and I've got to format the hard drive. I've reinstalled everything and used the SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_03 package.
> I've noticed something... windows detect 2 creative/sound blaster devices... one named Sound Blaster Audio Controller and the other is the Sound Blaster Z... I don't remember there were 2 before formatting(but maybe I'm just wrong).... the 2 device drivers are dated March 2015... is that right?!
> Also after installing the driver I'm not able to get the same audio quality as before.... going to set up the equalizer I'm not able to get the same "feeling" as before... but I forgot to save my configuration so maybe I just have to find out those values again.


Mmmm Noticed that the equalizer settings are not working after booting windows 10. Even if I change the sliders nothing happen to the sound.... I have to turn it off and on or pick up another preset and it start working correctly... It wasn't acting like that before.... and I was already using windows 10.

EDIT: solved... removed everything from Safe Mode and reinstalled.


----------



## Bruticis

I think my poor Zx took a nose dive on me and died. I was playing a game when the audio become extremely distorted (sort of a digital distortion sound). I did a quick restart and now there's no audio at all. I went ahead and reinstalled the drivers for the hell of it and did another reboot but again, no audio. Is my card most likely dead?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> I think my poor Zx took a nose dive on me and died. I was playing a game when the audio become extremely distorted (sort of a digital distortion sound). I did a quick restart and now there's no audio at all. I went ahead and reinstalled the drivers for the hell of it and did another reboot but again, no audio. Is my card most likely dead?


Are you using the external control panel or whatever it's called? If so can you try not using it and plugging your speakers/headphones straight into the sound card?


----------



## Bruticis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Are you using the external control panel or whatever it's called? If so can you try not using it and plugging your speakers/headphones straight into the sound card?


I have my headset plugged into the external doohicky thing which was the first device to exhibit the issue. When I rebooted, I removed my headsets and switched to speakers which are hooked directly to the back of the sound card but sadly, there's an audio from the speakers either.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> I have my headset plugged into the external doohicky thing which was the first device to exhibit the issue. When I rebooted, I removed my headsets and switched to speakers which are hooked directly to the back of the sound card but sadly, there's an audio from the speakers either.


I see. Seems like it kicked the bucket then, assuming you're not missing anything obvious like the default audio device changing to onboard after you reinstalled the sound card drivers.


----------



## Bruticis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I see. Seems like it kicked the bucket then, assuming you're not missing anything obvious like the default audio device changing to onboard after you reinstalled the sound card drivers.


I checked that too (actually I forgot but noticed when I was getting no audio after moving my speakers over to the onboard and found that the SB was still the default playback device). Can I buy a Z and still use the external hookup device? Am I losing anything noteworthy going from a Zx to a Z?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> I checked that too (actually I forgot but noticed I when was getting no audio after moving my speakers over to the onboard and found that the SB was still the default playback device). Can I buy a Z and still use the external hookup device? Am I losing anything noteworthy going from a Zx to a Z?


Everything I've read says the only difference between the two is the external device with the Zx. I guess it would work?


----------



## dukeReinhardt

I know it sounds dumb but have you tried tried turning the machine off, waiting 10 seconds, then rebooting? I've found if my ZxR becomes invisible it always requires this method. Rebooting without waiting a tick leaves it invisible still.


----------



## senna89

For my ZXR Im looking for a better op-amp confguration for neutral sound ( and if possible with less punchy and refined bass ), but keeping the shield cover.
I use headphone and speaker together.

I'm thinking about Muses02 ......

can u help me ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> For my ZXR Im looking for a better op-amp confguration for neutral sound ( and if possible with less punchy and refined bass ), but keeping the shield cover.
> I use headphone and speaker together.
> 
> I'm thinking about Muses02 ......
> 
> can u help me ?


You need to read this thread:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/728124/asus-stx-ii-vs-creative-zxr


----------



## senna89

anyone here ?


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> anyone here ?


yes.


----------



## nelg2

my dbpro is useless when connected to my guitar effects due to high latency. i can't jam to my backing tracks.

if i use the mic input there's near zero latency but you only get mono channel & altered sound.

so i need to switch to onboard xfi mb if i want to play my guitar. ***


----------



## ShamisOMally

Windows 10 is an absolute mess

Repeatedly, almost without fail I have the channels swap around, or one channel gets vastly louder than another

I got no bloody idea whats going on


----------



## b0sse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Windows 10 is an absolute mess
> 
> Repeatedly, almost without fail I have the channels swap around, or one channel gets vastly louder than another
> 
> I got no bloody idea whats going on


I'm not having any issues at the moment. Did you use the latest driver?


----------



## ShamisOMally

It worked fine up until like a week ago, its been a mess ever since

After 10-20+ hours, audio channels get all weird


----------



## b0sse

Wait, I remember this... It was only coming outta 1 ear, right? ****! Lemme see if I can find my thread, it was either here or on another site.

I had this issue with Win 8, but fixed it somehow...

Here was my post; lemme see if I can remember what I did lol,
Quote:


> Anyone have any issues with the audio balance adjusting out of no where? I end up having to go to Speaker Prop > Advanced > Enable audio enhancements, unchecking and rechecking. I've left it unchecked, checked. I've also installed several different driver versions... Anyone have any ideas? 5820k Asus X99-Deluxe


----------



## b0sse

K, I think I remember now... Change PCI-E slots. I had to put it right below one of the two video cards.

When it wasn't working properly, it was in a slot that seemed to be better (right above the video card)


----------



## ShamisOMally

Moved it a slot below the videocard, I think its cause of the HD60 Pro I installed under it could be causing some sort of IRQ conflict.

May be placebo but I swear it sounds better now, I have the same computer setup as you to 5920K in a x99-A 3.1 (Same board brand anyways) so it could be some sort of conflict I can't see.

If this works I'll come back and +rep your previous post.


----------



## ShamisOMally

So I think that fixed it.

So being the tech head I am, I stuck it back into the slot and I waited for anything "Odd" to come up

The only thing I can assume is the last and second last slots are sharing some sort of bandwidth between them, being the HD60 Pro next to it is pretty bandwidth intensive, it might have been causing some sort of crash, which is why switching it from headphones, to 5.1 speakers and back fixes the issue for a short time.

The other thing I noticed, is as soon as the problem happened, my CPU gets locked to 100% turned on but under ZERO load, and its stuck there even after a reboot. I have to go into windows power settings, default the settings in order to restore function, so for some reason that bus conflict is causing maybe all the board lanes to mess up?

Anyways thanks for the suggestion, that fixed my issues completely.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

latest driver is 3 august 2015? really creative...


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> latest driver is 3 august 2015? really creative...


So what features or bugfixes do you want in monthly drivers?
There is no point in releasing drivers every month (or more rapidly) if the only thing they change is the signing date and driver version. They have done that plenty already.
I would much rather have infrequent driver releases that really add features or fix bugs instead of "hey guys we just put out a new driver" every month or so without actually changing anything.


----------



## rymnd6c28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Moved it a slot below the videocard, I think its cause of the HD60 Pro I installed under it could be causing some sort of IRQ conflict.
> 
> May be placebo but I swear it sounds better now, I have the same computer setup as you to 5920K in a x99-A 3.1 (Same board brand anyways) so it could be some sort of conflict I can't see.
> 
> If this works I'll come back and +rep your previous post.


Hi, sorry to jump into your problem, but I have the exact problem with 1 channel being louder than the other, mine specifically left rear, and its always that one. My motherboard is a H97 Performance from Asrock, currently using the one slot on top of the graphics card.
Really don't want to move it to the bottom slot since it'll block air from the graphics card, like really blocking one whole fan.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rymnd6c28*
> 
> Hi, sorry to jump into your problem, but I have the exact problem with 1 channel being louder than the other, mine specifically left rear, and its always that one. My motherboard is a H97 Performance from Asrock, currently using the one slot on top of the graphics card.
> Really don't want to move it to the bottom slot since it'll block air from the graphics card, like really blocking one whole fan.


That happens to me only in a specific scenario. It has to be 5.1 speakers and not 5.1 headphones, and it only appears if I happen to open the "Recording" tab of the sound control panel in Windows, so any time I want to mess around with mic or other input settings. It gets fixed when I restart Windows. This is Win8.1.

It's a confusingly obvious and persistent bug, but Creative software, so who's surprised.


----------



## rymnd6c28

For me, it only happened after using windows 10, so i ended up balancing the channels through creative speaker setup. And yes i use 5.1 speakers through analog.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rymnd6c28*
> 
> For me, it only happened after using windows 10, so i ended up balancing the channels through creative speaker setup. And yes i use 5.1 speakers through analog.


That really sucks. Well I suppose you can file a bug report, but I wouldn't get your hopes up.


----------



## -red-

I am looking to buy a sound blaster Z card and at the moment, I am undecided between the Z and Zx, not much because of the external module that comes with the zx but rather, the capacitors quality. How much impact do they have on sound quality? Is it worth to go zx solely to get the nichicon gold ones?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-red-*
> 
> I am looking to buy a sound blaster Z card and at the moment, I am undecided between the Z and Zx, not much because of the external module that comes with the zx but rather, the capacitors quality. How much impact do they have on sound quality? Is it worth to go zx solely to get the nichicon gold ones?


Best advice i can give you

Dont


----------



## RaXelliX

Has anyone here got the Alchemy working?
I tried with some older EAX supported games (Far Cry, Project IGI 2) and as far as i know i placed the nessesay files to game directory alongside EXE but ingame i still cant select EAX.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Has anyone here got the Alchemy working?
> I tried with some older EAX supported games (Far Cry, Project IGI 2) and as far as i know i placed the nessesay files to game directory alongside EXE but ingame i still cant select EAX.


Hmm... do you have any other EAX supported games that you can try? Maybe those two games are just lost causes.


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hmm... do you have any other EAX supported games that you can try? Maybe those two games are just lost causes.


I have to check. Possibly Half Life 2 maybe?
I was more intrested in hearing if people have gotten it to work with specific games.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> I have to check. Possibly Half Life 2 maybe?
> I was more intrested in hearing if people have gotten it to work with specific games.


HL2 doesn't have EAX sadly.


----------



## ShamisOMally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Best advice i can give you
> 
> Dont


Yeah unless he lucks into getting a SB Z with golds like I have, its still a better idea to get the Z even if it doesn't come with gold caps


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Yeah unless he lucks into getting a SB Z with golds like I have, its still a better idea to get the Z even if it doesn't come with gold caps


I wouldent even get the SB z with gold caps

People should really stop buying creative, i made the mistake once and ive regretted it ever since.

Least the asus cards have 3rd party drivers


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> I wouldent even get the SB z with gold caps
> 
> People should really stop buying creative, i made the mistake once and ive regretted it ever since.
> 
> Least the asus cards have 3rd party drivers


I'm using 3rd party drivers on my Titanium HD, on Windows 10 at least. There are similar detractors with ASUS. I haven't had problems with Creative since the Windows XP days, and it's easier to get EAX working since it's their technology whereas ASUS needs workarounds right? (Yes I actually play EAX enabled games).

What capacitors does the SB-Z normally use? Nichicon's Fine Gold caps are pretty much middle of the road when it comes to Nichicon audio caps, not as great as companies make them out to be.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm using 3rd party drivers on my Titanium HD, on Windows 10 at least. There are similar detractors with ASUS. I haven't had problems with Creative since the Windows XP days, and it's easier to get EAX working since it's their technology whereas ASUS needs workarounds right? (Yes I actually play EAX enabled games).
> 
> What capacitors does the SB-Z normally use? Nichicon's Fine Gold caps are pretty much middle of the road when it comes to Nichicon audio caps, not as great as companies make them out to be.


If youre lucky youll get one with the fine gold caps, if not, looks like some cheap caps - not sure mine has the gold caps.


----------



## iARDAs

I will be getting a Z version.

Can I plug any 2.0 headphone and this will make it surround=?


----------



## Vlada011

I use Sound Blaster Z almost 3 years. Lucky I got maybe first samples with golden capacitors.
Now I think all of them have golden but I'm not sure. I still use first drivers from CD 12 October 2012. ( Driver v6.0.101.2020 )
No reason to change.
I thought about Phoebus Solo but I hear lot of complains and for ASUS and Creative and than I don't know what to expect if I change.


----------



## Wolfseye

For a long time I was a Creative user and fan. Now I had to move away from them, although I didnt want to. I already had problems with the ZxR since the first day I had it, sometimes it would work for months and months at a time, then it would not. You have heard or even witnessed yourself many of the issues probably by now, that the Z series has. I exchanged the ZxR 4x in a time of 2 years. Always returned it back to Amazon (DE), in the hopes that my Card maybe was just a faulty production Model but it wasnt, not in the long run. Last time it worked fine for 4 months in a row, and then recently i changed my mainboard (always use Asus), and there it was, same issue. This time even worse. No matter what I did, the Soundcard was not recognized by the System, at all. I tried everything from switching PCIe slots, following supposedly instructions to Clear CMOS, update Bios (even if it already was with the latest Version) and so on, nothing worked. In the end i gave up, and it was a sad day. Because I knew there werent much alternatives I wanted.

I was never really the fan of the Asus Xonar sound, I preferred the more bass kinda power sound from the Creative and especially the ZxR. So I went back for a while to onboard (which was intolerable). I admit, Onboard sound got a lot better over the years, but it just wasnt good enough for me. I didnt like it. And what I missed most, and what made it so hard to switch to some other card, is that control box. Especially for how my PC and stuff is setup in my room, I needed something with a control box of sorts again. Someplace where I can plugin my Headset, while still keeping my 5.1 Speaker Setup in the Soundcard. A while ago I read about the 3 new Asus Soundcards being announced. So I waited, in the hope that these could deliver me some equal as good experience. Yesterday I got my Asus Strix Raid DLX.

Is it all I could have hoped for, no. Is it better than Onboard, definately. But there are a few things that are weird, so I might have to get used to those. But I really wished I could have continued with the ZxR.

Cheers

Wolfseye


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfseye*
> 
> For a long time I was a Creative user and fan. Now I had to move away from them, although I didnt want to. I already had problems with the ZxR since the first day I had it, sometimes it would work for months and months at a time, then it would not. You have heard or even witnessed yourself many of the issues probably by now, that the Z series has. I exchanged the ZxR 4x in a time of 2 years. Always returned it back to Amazon (DE), in the hopes that my Card maybe was just a faulty production Model but it wasnt, not in the long run. Last time it worked fine for 4 months in a row, and then recently i changed my mainboard (always use Asus), and there it was, same issue. This time even worse. No matter what I did, the Soundcard was not recognized by the System, at all. I tried everything from switching PCIe slots, following supposedly instructions to Clear CMOS, update Bios (even if it already was with the latest Version) and so on, nothing worked. In the end i gave up, and it was a sad day. Because I knew there werent much alternatives I wanted.
> 
> I was never really the fan of the Asus Xonar sound, I preferred the more bass kinda power sound from the Creative and especially the ZxR. So I went back for a while to onboard (which was intolerable). I admit, Onboard sound got a lot better over the years, but it just wasnt good enough for me. I didnt like it. And what I missed most, and what made it so hard to switch to some other card, is that control box. Especially for how my PC and stuff is setup in my room, I needed something with a control box of sorts again. Someplace where I can plugin my Headset, while still keeping my 5.1 Speaker Setup in the Soundcard. A while ago I read about the 3 new Asus Soundcards being announced. So I waited, in the hope that these could deliver me some equal as good experience. Yesterday I got my Asus Strix Raid DLX.
> 
> Is it all I could have hoped for, no. Is it better than Onboard, definately. But there are a few things that are weird, so I might have to get used to those. But I really wished I could have continued with the ZxR.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Wolfseye


Hey, is this the best in the series ? I can't tell which one of them is the best, I mean not by price. it there different in quality and the chipset or just some more options ? more important I had the same issues like you and I really want to move to the Asus card , but the most important is what Headphone surround does it give ? better than Creative SBX? what are the options of the surround, can you do 7.1 ?

Where did you buy it ? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfseye*
> 
> For a long time I was a Creative user and fan. Now I had to move away from them, although I didnt want to. I already had problems with the ZxR since the first day I had it, sometimes it would work for months and months at a time, then it would not. You have heard or even witnessed yourself many of the issues probably by now, that the Z series has. I exchanged the ZxR 4x in a time of 2 years. Always returned it back to Amazon (DE), in the hopes that my Card maybe was just a faulty production Model but it wasnt, not in the long run. Last time it worked fine for 4 months in a row, and then recently i changed my mainboard (always use Asus), and there it was, same issue. This time even worse. No matter what I did, the Soundcard was not recognized by the System, at all. I tried everything from switching PCIe slots, following supposedly instructions to Clear CMOS, update Bios (even if it already was with the latest Version) and so on, nothing worked. In the end i gave up, and it was a sad day. Because I knew there werent much alternatives I wanted.
> 
> I was never really the fan of the Asus Xonar sound, I preferred the more bass kinda power sound from the Creative and especially the ZxR. So I went back for a while to onboard (which was intolerable). I admit, Onboard sound got a lot better over the years, but it just wasnt good enough for me. I didnt like it. And what I missed most, and what made it so hard to switch to some other card, is that control box. Especially for how my PC and stuff is setup in my room, I needed something with a control box of sorts again. Someplace where I can plugin my Headset, while still keeping my 5.1 Speaker Setup in the Soundcard. A while ago I read about the 3 new Asus Soundcards being announced. So I waited, in the hope that these could deliver me some equal as good experience. Yesterday I got my Asus Strix Raid DLX.
> 
> Is it all I could have hoped for, no. Is it better than Onboard, definately. But there are a few things that are weird, so I might have to get used to those. But I really wished I could have continued with the ZxR.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Wolfseye


We mostly hear about problems like this for a product that makes it appear that the product is junk. Probably, most of the time it works well and there are just a few people with problems. Those who don't have problems generally don't speak up. I personally am using the ZXR and have been for just under 2 years now. I have to say that it has worked flawlessly for me during that time. It does what I want with the exception that it doesn't have 7.1 output. I recently started converting my cassette tapes from the late '70s and early '80s. I have been having a problem and thought for a while it was the ZXR or its drivers. Turns out, not. However, during my testing I compared digitizing the input to the ZXR with the input to the motherboard (ASUS Maximus V Extreme, uses ALC 898 chip). When the source is fed into the motherboard I see at least a 6dB increase in noise. Sorry to hear that your problems have been so extreme and hope your next card does better.


----------



## Wolfseye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Hey, is this the best in the series ? I can't tell which one of them is the best, I mean not by price. it there different in quality and the chipset or just some more options ? more important I had the same issues like you and I really want to move to the Asus card , but the most important is what Headphone surround does it give ? better than Creative SBX? what are the options of the surround, can you do 7.1 ?
> 
> Where did you buy it ? I can't find it anywhere


Thats weird indeed. Now that the Asus card shows up in Europe, i have yet to see it on Amazon.com or Newegg for the American side for example. Could it be that it was released in Europe first? Usually we grt things later, and they first come out in the US. As for surround, the Sound doesn't have official Dolby. The Soundcard itself has 7.1, I only have 5.1 Surround Speakers so i use 5.1. But it can do 7.1. My headphones (Stereo) are plugged into the Control Box that comes with this Model. With that you can enable virtual surround. It actually sounds really good in Games like that. Does it sound better than Creative ZxR? Well, I think with all Sound things thats a matter of personal preference. I however like it. For me, as I said, it was important that the Soundcard i get after the issues with the ZxR, has also a external Control box. There is not much other choice then. From what I heard of the Asus Phoebus, which also had a kinda external thing with it, but wasn't really too good. And the Phoebus is kinda old. Since i couldn't continue with the ZxR, i might as well go in to the Future.

So again, does the Asus Strix Raid DLX sound better than the Creative ZxR, no. But its also not worse, it just sounds a bit better. I think its a viable alternative and I don't regret going with that.

As for @FireDragons post, the Internet is full of people having those kinda issues with the Creative Z Series, its not just a few people. I have been going through these issues since the day I first got this Card. And I am tired of these issues, and to be honest, of Creative for letting it come to that. Now they go for, and from what i hear (unofficially, but not posted publicly) that Creative is not building anymore internal Soundcards in the future but only external USB stuff. That alone keeps me away from them, because I prefer internal Cards for Sound.

I guess everyone has a different opinion, but those thst fought with the same or similar issues than I had, are not so happy with Creative anymore than before. Maybe its really time to forget Creative.

Cheers

Wolfseye


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfseye*
> 
> Thats weird indeed. Now that the Asus card shows up in Europe, i have yet to see it on Amazon.com or Newegg for the American side for example. Could it be that it was released in Europe first? Usually we grt things later, and they first come out in the US. As for surround, the Sound doesn't have official Dolby. The Soundcard itself has 7.1, I only have 5.1 Surround Speakers so i use 5.1. But it can do 7.1. My headphones (Stereo) are plugged into the Control Box that comes with this Model. With that you can enable virtual surround. It actually sounds really good in Games like that. Does it sound better than Creative ZxR? Well, I think with all Sound things thats a matter of personal preference. I however like it. For me, as I said, it was important that the Soundcard i get after the issues with the ZxR, has also a external Control box. There is not much other choice then. From what I heard of the Asus Phoebus, which also had a kinda external thing with it, but wasn't really too good. And the Phoebus is kinda old. Since i couldn't continue with the ZxR, i might as well go in to the Future.
> 
> So again, does the Asus Strix Raid DLX sound better than the Creative ZxR, no. But its also not worse, it just sounds a bit better. I think its a viable alternative and I don't regret going with that.
> 
> As for @FireDragons post, the Internet is full of people having those kinda issues with the Creative Z Series, its not just a few people. I have been going through these issues since the day I first got this Card. And I am tired of these issues, and to be honest, of Creative for letting it come to that. Now they go for, and from what i hear (unofficially, but not posted publicly) that Creative is not building anymore internal Soundcards in the future but only external USB stuff. That alone keeps me away from them, because I prefer internal Cards for Sound.
> 
> I guess everyone has a different opinion, but those thst fought with the same or similar issues than I had, are not so happy with Creative anymore than before. Maybe its really time to forget Creative.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Wolfseye


how is the mic ?


----------



## Wolfseye

Ok, I just tested in Teamspeak. As long as you keep the Option "*PERFECT VOICE*" off, it seems then I sound good as before.

http://i.imgur.com/7chZpcM.png

When I had that on, my friend told me I would sound a bit canned. But without that, he said, I sound like before with my Creative ZxR. So I'd say the Microphone is good as well. I dont regret getting the Asus now.

Sorry for advertising that soundcard here so, wasnt my intent.

Cheers

Wolfseye


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfseye*
> 
> Ok, I just tested in Teamspeak. As long as you keep the Option "*PERFECT VOICE*" off, it seems then I sound good as before.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7chZpcM.png
> 
> When I had that on, my friend told me I would sound a bit canned. But without that, he said, I sound like before with my Creative ZxR. So I'd say the Microphone is good as well. I dont regret getting the Asus now.
> 
> Sorry for advertising that soundcard here so, wasnt my intent.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Wolfseye


It's ok, I think half of the people want to move from creative. What I want from asus is the 7.1 Headphone surround if exist. and what surround do they use if not the crappy dolby surround.

Can you show the settings for the headphone surround and all the settings you can choose for the most headphone surround importance ?

If you can open a new thread about the card and write there, because it's not officially out then only you have this.

When you enable virtual surround it gives you selection of 7.1 or 5.1 virtual speakers ? Disable the Bass Boost if you are using Studio headphones, this bass quality is always crap.


----------



## Wolfseye

I started a new topic for that Series of Asus, I hope that was ok.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1578281/official-asus-strix-soar-asus-strix-raid-pro-asus-strix-raid-dlx-owners-club


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfseye*
> 
> As for @FireDragons post, the Internet is full of people having those kinda issues with the Creative Z Series, its not just a few people. I have been going through these issues since the day I first got this Card. And I am tired of these issues, and to be honest, of Creative for letting it come to that. Now they go for, and from what i hear (unofficially, but not posted publicly) that Creative is not building anymore internal Soundcards in the future but only external USB stuff. That alone keeps me away from them, because I prefer internal Cards for Sound.
> 
> I guess everyone has a different opinion, but those thst fought with the same or similar issues than I had, are not so happy with Creative anymore than before. Maybe its really time to forget Creative.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Wolfseye


I was not attempting to denigrate your problems in any way. Perhaps I am just lucky, or I don't happen to use whatever features trigger the problem (I have no interest in SPID, for example). Those of us who are in the habit of customizing hardware have encountered all sorts of issues that are extremely annoying, and sometimes just can't be solved. It is quite possible that the problem lies in some sort of interaction in either hardware or software. I have seen ZxR problems solved in both ways, including in some cases in just setting the ZxR options. It could be the card is extremely sensitive to external conditions - power supply, motherboard, other installed drivers, etc.. In looking around, I see quite a few people with ZxR issues, but many more that appear to be satisfied. I was just saying that people with problems tend to be very vocal and to dominate forums. Those without problems tend to be the silent majority. Not much interest in "no news and no problems". I wanted to be the occasional exception to the silent majority by speaking up.

From what I can find, none of the other soundcards are quite up to the ZxR's level yet, although some are close. Some appear to match SNR for output (e.g., ASUS cards) but none appear to match the SNR for input.

I don't know about Creative dropping internal soundcards. They are still selling the ZxR on their site as their "best" card. It is still available from quite a few vendors. It also appears to be their only product in that category, so I would think that it is unlikely that they are discontinuing it. I also see that none of 2015 "best" sound card reviews appear to include the ZxR - which is interesting because none of the "best" cards selected can touch the ZxR's specifications. Perhaps the reviewers know something we do not, or perhaps the ZxR is just being ignored because it isn't a "new" card.

In any case, good luck as I said before, and I hope your new card does well.


----------



## canopus72

Hi Wolfseye. Interesting thread you have put up here. I purchased my ZXR from DABS in February 2013 and it has worked brilliantly. I have never had any problems. Sadly, the item comes with a two years warranty, so it expired in February 2015 (8 months ago!). However, I am still using my ZXR and it is still working brilliantly (I just prefer to have that warranty for peace of mind, since I have made such a costly investment!). I recently saw the Asus STRIX (Soar, Raid and Deluxe) on overclockers. I spoke to overclockers about it and they said it comes with a 3 years warranty. However, they have no idea what the sound quality is like. So I have a few questions for you -

1) What is the difference between these three STRIX audio cards?. Is there any real difference in the quality of sound between the cheapest model (Soar for £63) and the Deluxe (£150)?.

2) What is the sound quality like of your STRIX Deluxe compared to your Creative ZXR?. I know you said it is different but HOW is it different?. I just want an audio card that produces the best sound quality. So what would you recommend in terms of better sound quality?.

3) Is the UI interface stable, good quality, comprehensive and easy to use?.

I would really appreciate your advice.

Thanks man!.


----------



## Wolfseye

Hi Canopus, to be honest I cant tell you more about the difference of the 3 Strix models than I know. And I only know / have the one, the DLX. Cant say about the other Models. What I do know is that the DLX has the best SNR, same like the ZxR if I am correct.

Comparing sound, I dont think you can really. Everyone likes different sound. Me, coming from the ZxR and never been a big fan of the XONAR sound because I love the sometimes overpowered bass of the Creative ^^^ , yes I do, so what ?









It sure sounds different than the ZxR, a bit more natural I think. Creative makes things a bit "hyper" if you know what I mean. I never had an Asus Xonar before. I only know that a lot of people love those, especially the STX Models, because of their Sound being more natural than Creatives Z series. What made me decide for the new Asus, after I had so many issues and was simply annoyed by the buggyness of the ZxR (and by that I dont mean the sound), was the fact that I wanted a Soundcard again with a Control Box that I could put on my desk, just like I had with the ZxR. Its not that you get a lot of choice in Cards when you want something like that.

The Strix series is definately made for Gaming, but also sounds good with Music or Movie. It doesnt have real Dolby Surround, but its "own" Surround which is fine for me to be honest. The Software is something I really like. All in more less one window, all overlookable. Never liked previous Sound softwares of any branch because of the too many tabs and different sections you had to open individually. The new UI for the Strix cards looks simple, but elegant, and of course it works rather well. But, its the first Version of its Software, and I am sure things will get even better.

And the UI is very easy to use. What you see is what you get. If you dont care for Gaming and dont need a Control Box, you might as well get a Xonar Essence STX. If you need Surround like 5.1 etc you maybe should get the Essence II which I think has that additional card to allow for that use. I use a 5.1 Box setup so I needed that. The surround on the Strix DLX sounds good enough for me, and with "Virtual Surround" on the Headphone it also sounds very nice.

I can recommend the new Asus, but it always depends what you need it for. If gaming is a thing for you, get that one. If not, well as I said, maybe the other better Xonar Models. Sound is a matter of taste, so I cant generalize what is or is not, I can only tell you what I think. You might think different about it.

I am glad I can order things here and have 14 days at least in which I can return things I buy online, without any reason. Helps deciding. But again, the new Strix line is good from what I experienced myself so far.

Hope that helps you.

Cheers

Wolfseye

*P.S:* _If you decide to get one, I hope to meet you in the responding topic of that card as a owner._


----------



## Reckless95

I don't even use my ZxR really anymore. I use my Marantz SR7008. It has virtual surround up to 7.1, great headphone AMP. The sound is very natural compared to my ZxR, which honestly makes me had the sound it produces. The ZxR sounded very tin metal like to me with AKG K712 Pros. The SBX surround is better at hearing footsteps but fails to bring emersion to the table. I never had issues at all with my ZxR unlike a lot of people seem to have, however my Marantz requires no drivers etc. All I do for virtual surround is change my speakers under sounds to 7.1 and can change it to 192khz. I believe that they're using Dolby Headphone for virtual surround but couldn't find anything in the manual or online to confirm this. Maybe there is a driver I can download.

I also found the controller with the ZxR decreased the fidelity in a way.


----------



## canopus72

Hey man and thank you for your kind reply. I appreciate it. I love my ZXR as the sound quality is great (especially for gaming, which is my main use). Another reason I am considering the new Asus STRIX audio card (besides a fresh warranty!) is if it can give as good sound fidelity as my ZXR, that is an added bonus because it will take up only one PCIE slot (whereas my ZXR takes up two PCIE slots, with the motherboard and daughter board). It is important for me as it will free up extra space for a xfire rig I am planning on.

Having one less audio card means that it will not cover up the pcb of my 2nd gpu (so the gpu will not get as hot, as heat will dissipate due to a gap created on account of a liberated PCIE slot). Looking at spec sheet for the Strix DLX, it is pretty much the same as my ZXR. However, my ZXR can also be used for creating and editing music and other audio stuff (and can be linked up to an amp for a 5.1 surround system for a bluray and tv kit).

You are right as I think the STRIX cards are more gaming and secondly for listening to music and watching movies on your pc, whereas the ZXR seem more multi-functional. I really don't know what the difference in audio quality is going to be like between the entry model Soar and the Deluxe model. Would be nice to compare sound fidelity with my ZXR, as I want to hear the difference between the more natural sounding Asus audio card and the beefed up sounding ZXR.

You know, I am thinking of being cheeky and buying an Asus STRIX (maybe the Soar at £63) from Amazon, testing it out and if I am impressed, to either keep it or send it back and buy the higher model (Deluxe at £150) instead. No point getting the Raid (£100) as I believe the soundboard specs are identical to the cheaper Soar model (£63). The only difference between the Soar and Raid is that Raid has a control box (whereas Soar does not).

Hmmmmm.....you know what?. I think I will be cheeky and order Soar via Amazon, test it out and see how it compares to my ZXR and it will give me a better idea if I should keep my ZXR or make the move to the new Asus audio card. Will let you know how I get on!.


----------



## Wolfseye

All the Strix Soundcards have slightly different SNR levels. The DLX has the same as the ZxR as far as I remember. So, the Sound is good, also over Speakers. Loud enough for sure. As for music over the Strix cards, actually i come to like the less wobbely bass from the Asus instead of the Creative Z series.

Again, if I wouldnt have had the issues with the Creative and was so annoyed by it, I would also not have switched to any other card. Wouldnt have gotten it out of curiousity But that doesnt matter now, since I kinda had to. But if you can afford it, just try it out. Try to decide things objectively, dont just compare the sounds of Creative and Asus like that. They are different for sure, there is no question about that. Whats better or worse, everyone has to decide that for himself.

Let me know how you like it.

Cheers

Wolfseyee


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfseye*
> 
> I wanted a Soundcard again with a Control Box


Wolfseye, thinking about your control box dilemma, it occurred to me that the ZxR control block just plugs into the microphone / headphone ports. There does not appear to be anything special about them. So far as I can tell, you can use the ZxR control box with any soundcard.

To test that theory, I unplugged my control box from my ZxR and plugged it into my ASUS motherboard. It worked just fine! In fact, the sound was a bit louder. I do not have a microphone, so I couldn't test that, but I think the control box only affects the headphones and the microphone is a straight pass though.

Just a thought!


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireDragon*
> 
> Wolfseye, thinking about your control box dilemma, it occurred to me that the ZxR control block just plugs into the microphone / headphone ports. There does not appear to be anything special about them. So far as I can tell, you can use the ZxR control box with any soundcard.
> 
> To test that theory, I unplugged my control box from my ZxR and plugged it into my ASUS motherboard. It worked just fine! In fact, the sound was a bit louder. I do not have a microphone, so I couldn't test that, but I think the control box only affects the headphones and the microphone is a straight pass though.
> 
> Just a thought!


That is true. The ACM is just a microphone + potentiometer for the headphone output.
Personally I am using Objective2 headphone amplifier as my ACM.


----------



## Wolfseye

*@FireDragon:* I must admit, I hadnt thought of that. But then again, Onboard just doesn't cut it for me. So i needed an extra Soundcard anyways. And the thing that the Control Box of the Creative is just a passthrough, that is different with the Asus. The Creative Box was just connected witth 2x 6.3mm jacks into the actual Card. With the Asus, the Control Box is connected via USB and I assume, the Headphone thing is its own Soundchip outside the card. I am pretty sure it is. Why I think that is the following. When you switch on the Asus from Speakers to Headphones (or the other way around), another device gets activated and one is disabled. In Windows Devices you have 2 Playback devices from this Soundcard. Speakers Strix & Headphone strix. Which was confusing to me in the beginning. I switched to Headphones while I was playing music with Winamp, in which you have to choose the audio device for Direct sound settings. So I was listening to a song and in the settings it was to Speakers. Then I switched and the music stopped and Winamp came up with a message that, and I cant quote atm literally, Winamp has lost the audio device. Because the Speakers part deactivated in the Sound Devices, and the Headphones part enabled.

I didnt read that anywhere or saw that mentioned anywhere before I bought the card, so I was a bit confused. The USB connection should have been enough hint. And while in the beginning i disliked the idea, I cant say I am bothered by it now. It works great actually. With Players like VIDEO LAN PLAYER you can switch in between watching something without problem.

The Creative Control Box alone without the Soundcard wouldnt make much sense for me without the Creative. So now I am with this Asus and I will stay with it.

Cheers

Wolfseye


----------



## FireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfseye*
> 
> *@FireDragon:* I must admit, I hadnt thought of that. But then again, Onboard just doesn't cut it for me. So i needed an extra Soundcard anyways. And the thing that the Control Box of the Creative is just a passthrough, that is different with the Asus. The Creative Box was just connected witth 2x 6.3mm jacks into the actual Card. With the Asus, the Control Box is connected via USB and I assume, the Headphone thing is its own Soundchip outside the card. I am pretty sure it is. Why I think that is the following. When you switch on the Asus from Speakers to Headphones (or the other way around), another device gets activated and one is disabled. In Windows Devices you have 2 Playback devices from this Soundcard. Speakers Strix & Headphone strix. Which was confusing to me in the beginning. I switched to Headphones while I was playing music with Winamp, in which you have to choose the audio device for Direct sound settings. So I was listening to a song and in the settings it was to Speakers. Then I switched and the music stopped and Winamp came up with a message that, and I cant quote atm literally, Winamp has lost the audio device. Because the Speakers part deactivated in the Sound Devices, and the Headphones part enabled.
> 
> I didnt read that anywhere or saw that mentioned anywhere before I bought the card, so I was a bit confused. The USB connection should have been enough hint. And while in the beginning i disliked the idea, I cant say I am bothered by it now. It works great actually. With Players like VIDEO LAN PLAYER you can switch in between watching something without problem.
> 
> The Creative Control Box alone without the Soundcard wouldnt make much sense for me without the Creative. So now I am with this Asus and I will stay with it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Wolfseye


I wasn't suggesting that you change now, but I thought the possibility was interesting.

I only tested with onboard because that is what I have in my system. I don't see any issue in using it with any soundcard, so you can select the soundcard entirely on features not related to the control box instead of being limited to soundcards with a control box. Since the ASUS control box is USB based, you probably also have mic / phone jacks so you possibly could use both of them.

My only concern with the USB control box is that the onboard sound chip have the same quality (SNR, etc.) as the main soundcard. I could easily see a lesser chip used. Or it could be better. ASUS stuff is generally good so the chip is probably ok. I mostly buy ASUS motherboards.


----------



## Wolfseye

No no, its all good, I appreciate you telling me. I really didint consider it.








Getting old ^^

Wolfseye

*P.S:* _A good weekend to ya'll_ ...


----------



## djriful

This thread is already 3 years old... I can't believe it went by that fast.


----------



## Shoulin

I have a question that I haven't been able to find an answer to for the few years I have had the SBz card.

I have a 2.1 setup for my speakers and am using a set of ATH-M50's for my headphones, don't have a problem with the sound from either. What I do have a problem with is not being able to split the audio streams like I used to be able to with the speakers and my old G930's I used for gaming. I always had music playing on my speakers and the game/skype/mumble on my headphones, been wanting to do that with this setup.

Is there honestly no way of doing this with the SB cards at all without going the USB route like the G930's? I've never been able to do it unless I had a separate audio source out from USB like a headset. The moment I have everything in the card, all I see in the output is Speakers.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoulin*
> 
> I have a question that I haven't been able to find an answer to for the few years I have had the SBz card.
> 
> I have a 2.1 setup for my speakers and am using a set of ATH-M50's for my headphones, don't have a problem with the sound from either. What I do have a problem with is not being able to split the audio streams like I used to be able to with the speakers and my old G930's I used for gaming. I always had music playing on my speakers and the game/skype/mumble on my headphones, been wanting to do that with this setup.
> 
> Is there honestly no way of doing this with the SB cards at all without going the USB route like the G930's? I've never been able to do it unless I had a separate audio source out from USB like a headset. The moment I have everything in the card, all I see in the output is Speakers.


You need separate soundcards for outputting different audio streams from different speakers/headphones.
G930 USB was a separate soundcard.


----------



## Shoulin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> You need separate soundcards for outputting different audio streams from different speakers/headphones.
> G930 USB was a separate soundcard.


Is there no software that can "emulate" this like there is for programs like OBS? Don't feel like getting another headset just because I can't do this, or using the craptastic onboard sound compared to the SBz just to achieve this.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoulin*
> 
> Is there no software that can "emulate" this like there is for programs like OBS? Don't feel like getting another headset just because I can't do this, or using the craptastic onboard sound compared to the SBz just to achieve this.


You can't "emulate" a digital to analog converter.


----------



## Shoulin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> You can't "emulate" a digital to analog converter.


You can emulate an audio cable to fake multiple audio streams, but I just can't get it to work with this card mainly because I can't split the main "Speakers" default setup it has into Speakers/Headphones. Surely there is some other way to do this other than just getting another sound card or a USB headset.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoulin*
> 
> I have a question that I haven't been able to find an answer to for the few years I have had the SBz card.
> 
> I have a 2.1 setup for my speakers and am using a set of ATH-M50's for my headphones, don't have a problem with the sound from either. What I do have a problem with is not being able to split the audio streams like I used to be able to with the speakers and my old G930's I used for gaming. I always had music playing on my speakers and the game/skype/mumble on my headphones, been wanting to do that with this setup.
> 
> Is there honestly no way of doing this with the SB cards at all without going the USB route like the G930's? I've never been able to do it unless I had a separate audio source out from USB like a headset. The moment I have everything in the card, all I see in the output is Speakers.


You *can* do this with the SB Z's by using the toslink output without decoding or mixing enabled, but that's about it. To be able to use the 3 analogue output pairs as individual stereo "devices" would involve a special emulated sound device driver which probably wouldn't work too well anyway.


----------



## x7007

Windows 10 update came out 1511

the creative drivers has been updated

It shows me as Recon 3D 6.0.101.62

and ZXR 6.0.102.37

Does it matter if the SBX Control panel works even though it detected as Recon 3D ? why the F did they do this ID thing with SBZ series


----------



## Axaion

Because its an "creative" way to screw over anyone who buys anything from them.


----------



## x7007

Is ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Because its an "creative" way to screw over anyone who buys anything from them.


the question is should I care if it is detected as Recond3D ID ? as long as the SB control panel works and SBX Surround ?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Recon 3D


Is the core the Z series use, so the drivers are mostly universal.

And I see no new driver releases, where are these exactly?


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Is the core the Z series use, so the drivers are mostly universal.
> 
> And I see no new driver releases, where are these exactly?


like I said its from the windows 10 update


----------



## djriful

Mine is still shows SBZ driver after Windows 10 update.


----------



## Paul17041993

I still use the 2013 6.0.102.17 drivers as none of the newer releases are remotely stable, though the individual audio devices have generic microsoft drivers and windows keeps thinking the enhancements are "breaking", card still works perfectly fine though.

Haven't tried any of the PAX drivers though, anyone know how stable they are?


----------



## MrBeer

I am using PAX on a ZxR working good on win10


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Hello guys i wanna buy the Z but i have a question i have the gigabyte r9 380 with the 2 fans, if i put the Z
it will be right under the gpu and will ''block'' the 1 fan is there a problem? like distortion or bzzz sounds and something like that.

My mobo is asus p7p55-m

it will be like this for example:


----------



## xlThalionlx

Afternoon!

I am running my Xbox One into my ZXR via toslink. When I select Opitcal audio bitstream via the Xbox settings, I get nothing but digital feedback unless I select stereo uncompressed. Is there a reason I cannot select bitstream via Opitical?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlThalionlx*
> 
> Afternoon!
> 
> I am running my Xbox One into my ZXR via toslink. When I select Opitcal audio bitstream via the Xbox settings, I get nothing but digital feedback unless I select stereo uncompressed. Is there a reason I cannot select bitstream via Opitical?


The Xbone optical output is encoded to Dolby Digital Live (DDL) format, and ZXR input doesn't support it. Which leads to feedback.
The "uncompressed stereo" just means that the DDL encoding is disabled.


----------



## xlThalionlx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> The Xbone optical output is encoded to Dolby Digital Live format, and ZXR input doesn't support it. Which leads to feedback.


Gotcha. So, Im considering picking this up. If I went out of my ZXR via optical out into this mixamp, the DDL passes through, correct?

EDIT: By this, I meant Astros Mixamp PRO TR. Its hyperlinked


----------



## xlThalionlx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlThalionlx*
> 
> Gotcha. So, Im considering picking this up. If I went out of my ZXR via optical out into this mixamp, the DDL passes through, correct?
> 
> EDIT: By this, I meant Astros Mixamp PRO TR. Its hyperlinked


Would it be possible to have my Xbox One going straight into the Mixamp via toslink, and then back out of the mixamp into my ZxR? My thinking is could the Mixamp do the decoding and send the signal back to my ZxR for amplification?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlThalionlx*
> 
> Would it be possible to have my Xbox One going straight into the Mixamp via toslink, and then back out of the mixamp into my ZxR? My thinking is could the Mixamp do the decoding and send the signal back to my ZxR for amplification?


If you use this setup:

Xbone (optical output with DDL *ON*) --> Mixamp (analog output with virtual surround) --> (analog line-in) ZXR

It should work. Although the setup is a bit...wacky?
The signal is turned from analog to digital and from digital to analog in the ZXR.


----------



## xlThalionlx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> If you use this setup:
> 
> Xbone (optical output with DDL *ON*) --> Mixamp (analog output with virtual surround) --> (analog line-in) ZXR
> 
> It should work. Although the setup is a bit...wacky?


My reasoning is because the ZxR cannot decode DDL coming from the Xbox alone straight into the optical in, it can only do 2 channel PCM. So in order to get 5.1, in comes the Mixamp TR to decode the DDL from my Xbox. So my thinking is: Xbox One straight into the mixamp via opitical, optica out from the mixamp and into the ZxR via optical input. Make sense?


----------



## uniwarking

Hey guys, I'm getting ready to do a new build and I have a question. I currently have a Sound Blaster Z which I'm pretty happy with... But the new mobo I'm getting (Gigabyte z170 G1 Gaming 7) comes with the Creative Sound Core 3D Quad Core Audio Processor. The software looks the same as well, SBX Pro Studio. Does it make sense to keep the dedicated sound card? Thanks!


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> Hello guys i wanna buy the Z but i have a question i have the gigabyte r9 380 with the 2 fans, if i put the Z
> it will be right under the gpu and will ''block'' the 1 fan is there a problem? like distortion or bzzz sounds/interference and something like that.
> 
> My mobo is asus p7p55-m
> 
> it will be like this for example:


anyone???


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> Hello guys i wanna buy the Z but i have a question i have the gigabyte r9 380 with the 2 fans, if i put the Z
> it will be right under the gpu and will ''block'' the 1 fan is there a problem? like distortion or bzzz sounds and something like that.
> 
> My mobo is asus p7p55-m
> 
> it will be like this for example:


I don't think airflow will be too much of a problem for the 380, it may make the fans run a little harder in heavy loads though. Noise-wise I don't think you'll get any audio noise as from my experience the card doesn't seem to pick up electrical noise from neighbouring hardware, even cheapo USB3.0 cards in the slot right next to it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlThalionlx*
> 
> My reasoning is because the ZxR cannot decode DDL coming from the Xbox alone straight into the optical in, it can only do 2 channel PCM. So in order to get 5.1, in comes the Mixamp TR to decode the DDL from my Xbox. So my thinking is: Xbox One straight into the mixamp via opitical, optica out from the mixamp and into the ZxR via optical input. Make sense?


If the optical out on the mixamp is a direct pass-through from the input it wont work, but if the optical out can be set to some standard format (24bit 48 or 96 KHz stereo) and the mixamp told to downmix the audio to the output it should work just fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm getting ready to do a new build and I have a question. I currently have a Sound Blaster Z which I'm pretty happy with... But the new mobo I'm getting (Gigabyte z170 G1 Gaming 7) comes with the Creative Sound Core 3D Quad Core Audio Processor. The software looks the same as well, SBX Pro Studio. Does it make sense to keep the dedicated sound card? Thanks!


Probably not as they're mostly the same hardware, you'll have to hear it yourself if the onboard core doesn't pick up noise and sounds just as good as the dedicated card.


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Probably not as they're mostly the same hardware, you'll have to hear it yourself if the onboard core doesn't pick up noise and sounds just as good as the dedicated card.


I was thinking the same thing but I figured there was still some benefit, perhaps less chance of noise and additional power output. The onboard features on this Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7 seem pretty solid though. Guess I could make a few bucks if I don't need the card anymore, guess we'll see how the onboard performs.


----------



## 8-Ball

Just received mine today. Pretty smooth install. What settings do you guys recommend in the SBX Pro Studio?


----------



## EarlZ

Im using a logitech Z5500 should I bother getting this sound card ?


----------



## Paul17041993

Some 1-2 years and creative seem to finally have made a fix for their newer drivers, though the channel volumes are still dodgy. Still, improvement is improvement...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Im using a logitech Z5500 should I bother getting this sound card ?


If you're using crappy onboard audio or would like some nice processing (EQ, crystalliser, surround) or better microphone support more than your current card/software has, certainly get one of the 3 of your choice (Z is standard, Zx comes with the extra headphone volume control and ZxR has extra parts useful for audio recording and creation).

Alternatively there's ASUS cards, but I doubt their drivers and software have improved any better than creative's, the audio segment of PC hardware isn't nearly as good (reliable) as it used to be...


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball*
> 
> Just received mine today. Pretty smooth install. What settings do you guys recommend in the SBX Pro Studio?


All off.









I sometimes enable Surround (67%) when watching movies though.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball*
> 
> Just received mine today. Pretty smooth install. What settings do you guys recommend in the SBX Pro Studio?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> All off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes enable Surround (67%) when watching movies though.


Surround and crystalliser I have set to 50% as any higher is messy at least for my taste, though since I also upgraded my surround speakers and headphones I have surround disabled as it causes bad mixing in the headphones (applications apply their own surround) and the speakers don't need it.

Microphone side, pick your poison on what you may need, but keep in mind that the noise reductions can have side effects with speakers. Namely "under water" if you have a strong subwoofer under your desk or just loud speakers in general, they work best with headphones and minimal background noise.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm getting ready to do a new build and I have a question. I currently have a Sound Blaster Z which I'm pretty happy with... But the new mobo I'm getting (Gigabyte z170 G1 Gaming 7) comes with the Creative Sound Core 3D Quad Core Audio Processor. The software looks the same as well, SBX Pro Studio. Does it make sense to keep the dedicated sound card? Thanks!


I think you should disable onboard sound card in BIOS and install SBZ.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Some 1-2 years and creative seem to finally have made a fix for their newer drivers, though the channel volumes are still dodgy. Still, improvement is improvement...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Im using a logitech Z5500 should I bother getting this sound card ?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're using crappy onboard audio or would like some nice processing (EQ, crystalliser, surround) or better microphone support more than your current card/software has, certainly get one of the 3 of your choice (Z is standard, Zx comes with the extra headphone volume control and ZxR has extra parts useful for audio recording and creation).
> 
> Alternatively there's ASUS cards, but I doubt their drivers and software have improved any better than creative's, the audio segment of PC hardware isn't nearly as good (reliable) as it used to be...
Click to expand...

Im using an onbboard audio creative sound blaster recon 3di or something thats on this Gigabyte G1 Sniper M5


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> anyone???


You could always get a pci-e riser card and mount ontop of PSU


----------



## 8-Ball

Every now and then when I wake up my computer from sleep, the audio would cut out. The only way I could restore the audio is by restarting my computer. Any fixes?

I installed the latest drivers from the Creative Sound Blaster Z page.


----------



## Brandon138

So I'm planning on getting a Soundblaster ZXR and a nice headset/headphones to go with it.

Can you guys reassure me that ZXR is a good choice(over other brands, not over Z or ZXR), and suggest a high quality pair of headphones to go with it? Right now my plan is the Sennheiser 598's.

It's going to be for gaming and music, I suppose the occasional movie and Netflix. So I want the sound to be pretty well balanced. I don't need a lot of bass, but I don't necessarily want to be lacking in it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> So I'm planning on getting a Soundblaster ZXR and a nice headset/headphones to go with it.
> 
> Can you guys reassure me that ZXR is a good choice(over other brands, not over Z or ZXR), and suggest a high quality pair of headphones to go with it? Right now my plan is the Sennheiser 598's.
> 
> It's going to be for gaming and music, I suppose the occasional movie and Netflix. So I want the sound to be pretty well balanced. I don't need a lot of bass, but I don't necessarily want to be lacking in it.


The HD 598 seems like a good choice but the ZxR is probably overpriced. I'd look into an external DAC and amp instead, and Razer Surround for gaming (which is probably the most effective virtual surround solution anyway).


----------



## Brandon138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The HD 598 seems like a good choice but the ZxR is probably overpriced. I'd look into an external DAC and amp instead, and Razer Surround for gaming (which is probably the most effective virtual surround solution anyway).


I'm not too worried about the money. And I'd rather not have to fumble with external devices. I'm worried about quality over all. Would there be better quality options for around the price I'd be spending on the ZXR and 598?


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Asus Stx II if it has to be internal. The Zxr suffers from one of the worst output impedances on the market for a headphone amp, about 40 times higher than the best ones, and about 4 times worse than lots of generic pc speaker or headphone ports. This will significantly change the sound signature of any headphones, so absolutely not recommended for sound quality.


----------



## Brandon138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Asus Stx II if it has to be internal. The Zxr suffers from one of the worst output impedances on the market for a headphone amp, about 40 times higher than the best ones, and about 4 times worse than lots of generic pc speaker or headphone ports. This will significantly change the sound signature of any headphones, so absolutely not recommended for sound quality.


Mind if I ask how that's different from the Asus Xonar Essence STX? I'm pretty noob when it comes to sound cards. What had put me off of the STX originally was the bad things I heard about the software, and the ZxR seemed to have good reviews.

I'm using pcpartpicker at the moment to have a sort of list of cards to browse and I don't even see the STX II there.

Reading through http://www.head-fi.org/t/728124/asus-stx-ii-vs-creative-zxr
I'm just so confused


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Stx II has 10ohm output impedance while the zxr has 40. Whileneither is ideal, 40 is simply ridiculous. That's simply an objectively worse headphone section.


----------



## Brandon138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Stx II has 10ohm output impedance while the zxr has 40. Whileneither is ideal, 40 is simply ridiculous. That's simply an objectively worse headphone section.


I mean an external isn't totally out of the question, I just would rather have it bundled into my PC.

All I'm looking for is the best sound quality (including the surround and soundstage) for games/music for $250 or under. If the quality would really be that much better I could go external. I just know very little about that stuff.


----------



## CarnageHimura

A little question... What is the best setting in SBX if my movie is DTS or 5.1? Should I turn it off? or only put surround to 0? Thank You!


----------



## alphabet

Anyone here experience an issue where you can't switch from speaker to headphone in the sound blaster control panel? Happened to me earlier and I could not get any sound afterwards.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Anyone here experience an issue where you can't switch from speaker to headphone in the sound blaster control panel? Happened to me earlier and I could not get any sound afterwards.


Are you on Windows 10? Sometimes I have driver issues.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> I mean an external isn't totally out of the question, I just would rather have it bundled into my PC.
> 
> All I'm looking for is the best sound quality (including the surround and soundstage) for games/music for $250 or under. If the quality would really be that much better I could go external. I just know very little about that stuff.


For gaming features, Creative is usually the best. The only competition is ASUS, and Creative just have more features usually. Software support is atrocious, but ASUS' support isn't greatly better either, so....

The Creative X7 seems to be the best product produced by Creative. Have a look at the following link and see what you think. I don't really know much about it, but the specs and measurements seem good. Also comes with a speaker amp.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/756102/creative-sound-blaster-x7-detailed-review-impressions


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> A little question... What is the best setting in SBX if my movie is DTS or 5.1? Should I turn it off? or only put surround to 0? Thank You!


For me, 50% gives the best positioning. I leave it on that for games and movies.

There are some surround sound test clips you can use to adjust the slider until the speakers sound like they're coming from the proper location and distance. I would imagine this changes from headphone to headphone.

What is "surround to 0" supposed to mean? Isn't that just off?


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> For me, 50% gives the best positioning. I leave it on that for games and movies.
> 
> There are some surround sound test clips you can use to adjust the slider until the speakers sound like they're coming from the proper location and distance. I would imagine this changes from headphone to headphone.
> 
> What is "surround to 0" supposed to mean? Isn't that just off?


Oh! I forgive to mention, I asking about the SBX surround on DTS-5.1 movies, when I'm using my 5.1 speakers!! Not with the headphones, I'm sorry ^^, and thank you for answer!


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Are you on Windows 10? Sometimes I have driver issues.


Yes, I need to update my computer in the signature, sorry about that.
I ended up doing a refresh on windows, couldn't afford to keep wasting time. Hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

I do complain a lot about this driver, but serious question: does anyone know how to completely reset the driver so that it behaves like it would on a fresh install of windows? Neither reinstalling the driver nor using the "restore default" function in the SBZ Control Panel do the job properly. The "restore default" function actually sometimes restores different so-called defaults, so it's probably not worth trusting anyway.

Long story short, I discovered there are problematic behaviours (other than the mic) that can permanently emerge in the driver if certain settings are touched, so want to know how to reset it without reinstalling Windows.


----------



## Brandon138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> I do complain a lot about this driver, but serious question: does anyone know how to completely reset the driver so that it behaves like it would on a fresh install of windows? Neither reinstalling the driver nor using the "restore default" function in the SBZ Control Panel do the job properly. The "restore default" function actually sometimes restores different so-called defaults, so it's probably not worth trusting anyway.
> 
> Long story short, I discovered there are problematic behaviours (other than the mic) that can permanently emerge in the driver if certain settings are touched, so want to know how to reset it without reinstalling Windows.


What operating system?

And idk but all I can think of us trying to erase and record of the card/driver from registry.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Windows 8.1 x64. And that's a good idea. Creative likes to make thousands of entries so I suppose this will be a bit difficult, but I'll give it a go.


----------



## BoutTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> Hello guys i wanna buy the Z but i have a question i have the gigabyte r9 380 with the 2 fans, if i put the Z
> it will be right under the gpu and will ''block'' the 1 fan is there a problem? like distortion or bzzz sounds and something like that.
> 
> My mobo is asus p7p55-m
> 
> it will be like this for example:


I had this issue with my SBZ (OEM vesion without the red EMF shield)....so I use a riser cable and adapter to enable the SBZ to be positioned lower away from the graphics card and the motherboard.



and with my GTX970 installed....


----------



## umeng2002

regedit

Search Creative, SBz, etc., delete them all.


----------



## Ragsters

Hey guys! I have a soundblaster z and recently I started having an issue where the PC stops recognizing the card altogether. I shut down the computer and remove the card, then replace it and all is well. I have had to do that twice now. Does anyone know what could be the issue? Oh, and before this issue my card has been running fine for years.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Hey guys! I have a soundblaster z and recently I started having an issue where the PC stops recognizing the card altogether. I shut down the computer and remove the card, then replace it and all is well. I have had to do that twice now. Does anyone know what could be the issue? Oh, and before this issue my card has been running fine for years.


Test it in another motherboard slot, if it works fine with absolutely no problems then switch it back to the original slot. If the problem continues I would then assume it's an issue with your motherboard.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Test it in another motherboard slot, if it works fine with absolutely no problems then switch it back to the original slot. If the problem continues I would then assume it's an issue with your motherboard.


Thanks for responding. the thing is that it works fine for a while then all of a sudden nothing.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks for responding. the thing is that it works fine for a while then all of a sudden nothing.


Not sure if I understood your original post. Are you replacing it into the same slot or are by replacing it do you mean you are moving it into another slot and it happens? If you have another computer to try and it works fine on the other computer without hiccups then for sure your motherboard wants to break up with you or get get some treatment at the RMA spa


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Not sure if I understood your original post. Are you replacing it into the same slot or are by replacing it do you mean you are moving it into another slot and it happens? If you have another computer to try and it works fine on the other computer without hiccups then for sure your motherboard wants to break up with you or get get some treatment at the RMA spa


I just need to remove and replace in its original slot and it works fine. It has been working like a champ since my last post.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I just need to remove and replace in its original slot and it works fine. It has been working like a champ since my last post.


Yes, but all my posts to you are references to troubleshooting and getting to the root of the problem. If you didn't test it in another motherboard slot like I suggested that's fine, but if you ever want to know if the issue is with your sound card or motherboard then try a different slot and another computer. Hopefully it doesn't happen again, it will either work without an issue this time or you are back to square 1


----------



## el-jorge

My Auzentech prelude is about to die. I probably going to replace it with the ZxR. I now have a Bose Companion 20 hooked to my soundcard. But I'm thinking of replacing those also. What is the best way to go with this soundcard? Some active studio speakers, computer speakers (like my current Bose), or something else, like an amplifier and some speakers?


----------



## LocoDiceGR

whats some good settings for music/ movies ??


----------



## Gualichu04

I do wonder if my motherboard Asus Rampage iv black has better audio than the sound blaster z. The sound blaster does not have 7.1 my motherboard does. spec wise the motherboard is better.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> I do wonder if my motherboard Asus Rampage iv black has better audio than the sound blaster z. The sound blaster does not have 7.1 my motherboard does. spec wise the motherboard is better.


I don't think any motherboard's onboard sound is as good as the Sound Blaster Z (and that's not to say the Sound Blaster Z is great). I wager the best Gigabyte boards are pretty close though. And yes, Creative still doesn't support more than 5.1 for some reason.


----------



## Gualichu04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I don't think any motherboard's onboard sound is as good as the Sound Blaster Z (and that's not to say the Sound Blaster Z is great). I wager the best Gigabyte boards are pretty close though. And yes, Creative still doesn't support more than 5.1 for some reason.


Maybe suggest a soundcard that does support 7.1 and is way better? I do use toshlink so I know my receiver does all the work which is better than any sound card.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> Maybe suggest a soundcard that does support 7.1 and is way better? I do use toshlink so I know my receiver does all the work which is better than any sound card.


The only such sound cards are the ASUS Xonar Essence ST, STX, and STX II. But like you say a receiver is better than any sound card. In my opinion anyone who actually needs 5.1 or 7.1 connectivity should be using a receiver.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> I do wonder if my motherboard Asus Rampage iv black has better audio than the sound blaster z. The sound blaster does not have 7.1 my motherboard does. spec wise the motherboard is better.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think any motherboard's onboard sound is as good as the Sound Blaster Z (and that's not to say the Sound Blaster Z is great). I wager the best Gigabyte boards are pretty close though. And yes, Creative still doesn't support more than 5.1 for some reason.
Click to expand...

The best Gigabyte boards have a mini ZxR on them. See: Z170 G1 So ya, I'd say they compete. They've got ground isolation, swappable OP-AMPs and everything.


----------



## HydroKFC

Hi guys i'm having a weird issue with windows 10. Since i upgraded to new build the headphone port does not work anymore anyone having a similar issue? Also when i change from speaker to headphone sound still comes out through speakers.Any help would really appreciate it. Also noticed that in device manager there is no audio controller module installed just Sound blaster Z


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The best Gigabyte boards have a mini ZxR on them. See: Z170 G1 So ya, I'd say they compete. They've got ground isolation, swappable OP-AMPs and everything.


I always assumed it was a mini SB-Z, not a ZxR, but then again I don't see specs on what DAC they use.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

From reading it just sucks that sound hardware acceleration for dedicated card seems to be dead.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> From reading it just sucks that sound hardware acceleration for dedicated card seems to be dead.


It possible via OpenAL and AMD's TrueAudio API/ Hardware (that's dedicated DSP on most of their GPUs).

The most valuable thing right now, is that Creative's SBX Studio Effects are done by the Sound Card hardware (the Core3d chip), not by the PC's CPU like other software solutions. I would think their DDL and DTS encoders are done on the Sound Card too, but I'm not totally sure.

So in that respect, there is some form of hardware acceleration from these cards even if a game doesn't use EAX or OpenAL.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> It possible via OpenAL and AMD's TrueAudio API/ Hardware (that's dedicated DSP on most of their GPUs).
> 
> The most valuable thing right now, is that Creative's SBX Studio Effects are done by the Sound Card hardware (the Core3d chip), not by the PC's CPU like other software solutions. I would think their DDL and DTS encoders are done on the Sound Card too, but I'm not totally sure.
> 
> So in that respect, there is some form of hardware acceleration from these cards even if a game doesn't use EAX or OpenAL.


It's a shame that almost no games use OpenAL, since it requires more work on behalf of the game developers and game developers are extremely lazy. Whenever I go back and play a game that has DirectSound3D/OpenAL, especially with EAX, I'm blown away. As a headphone user I really benefit from the 3D HRTF. Only a few modern titles have good enough sound quality to make up for the lack of EAX (Crysis 2 and 3, Battlefield 3 and 4, SOMA).


----------



## umeng2002

Dirt 2 uses OpenAL hardware acceleration. It even has software Headphone surround that's configurable.

Apparently, the blame is all on Creative for crashing Windows so much, MS started dumping Direct Sound in Vista+.


----------



## Brandon138

So I have a new ZxR that I haven't done anything with yet. Do you guys think I should keep it? My uses are for music/gaming. Doesn't seem like the internal soundcard options are all that wide right now for around the same price-range and I'd really rather not have an external piece sitting around all the time just for sound.

I like the ZxR from what I've read. Only things deterring me are what I've heard about it being sort of bassy and that the DAC degrades the sound quality. I just want high quality sound with a good soundstage and surround.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> It possible via OpenAL and AMD's TrueAudio API/ Hardware (that's dedicated DSP on most of their GPUs).
> 
> The most valuable thing right now, is that Creative's SBX Studio Effects are done by the Sound Card hardware (the Core3d chip), not by the PC's CPU like other software solutions. I would think their DDL and DTS encoders are done on the Sound Card too, but I'm not totally sure.
> 
> So in that respect, there is some form of hardware acceleration from these cards even if a game doesn't use EAX or OpenAL.


I was definitely hoping the Core3D chip was doing most of the sound compute. I couldn't find any information about it though, not even transistor count. After reading a bit, I felt like maybe it was just for show, and maybe even empty underneath. Especially since the other older Creative chips show transistor count.

I would love to hear your and others opinion and further information. I'm not that well versed. I personally want dedicated hardware to do the acceleration rather than mostly emulation but I'm not positive in how much is left in Windows 10 and games for sound cards. You mention that the Core3D chip does some aspects but I can't seem to find details about it or how it meshes with the OS now.

The wiki on DirectSound kinda confuses me on how much is left in the OS: *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirectSound*

I think someone on here posted this about Windows 8 but again, not sure how accurate for dedicated soundcard.



It was this article that made me nostalgic; I remember many games have EAX options, etc:

*http://nightmaremode.thegamerstrust.com/2012/01/28/soundscapes-the-sound-nobody-remembers/*


----------



## umeng2002

Look at Creative's OEM site. Their F-Xi MB3 Software is basically just a CPU solution for the SBX suite that can work with "most" realtek chips (which are essentially just DACs and ADCs - aka CODECs).

I forget where I found all the info, it might have been on some random youtube video where a Creative employee explained that all the SBX stuff is calculated on the Sound Card, not your CPU - like with the F-Xi MB3 solution, or pretty much every other solution out there except AMD TrueAudio.

Also, this can work without DirectSound or OpenAL, etc. because the SB control panel interfaces directly with the Creative driver, which then directly controls the card. What API/ program language, etc. they use? Who knows. But it doesn't matter to Windows. All that Windows cares about is what it is told the Sound Card supports. Windows/ Apps feed the card that data, then Creative's drivers do the rest... which is send the data to the card for processing instead of telling the PC's CPU to do the work.

From what I remember, the Core3D chip is some sort of a quadcore chip, what instruction set or design, I'm not sure. But I would imagine Creative isn't telling anyone not under NDA.

So to tl;dr:

The Creative Cards handle:
SBX Surround, Crystalizer, Bass enhance, Smart Volume, Dialog Plus, Crystal Voice, Scout Mode, DDL encode, DTS encode, etc (OpenAL, EAX over OpenAL)

on the card itself - not on your CPU. All Realtek and C-Media based solutions do, at most, DDL and DTS encodes on the chip... Not even Dolby Headphone or others.


----------



## Dreyka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Look at Creative's OEM site. Their F-Xi MB3 Software is basically just a CPU solution for the SBX suite that can work with "most" realtek chips (which are essentially just DACs and ADCs - aka CODECs).
> 
> I forget where I found all the info, it might have been on some random youtube video where a Creative employee explained that all the SBX stuff is calculated on the Sound Card, not your CPU - like with the F-Xi MB3 solution, or pretty much every other solution out there except AMD TrueAudio.
> 
> Also, this can work without DirectSound or OpenAL, etc. because the SB control panel interfaces directly with the Creative driver, which then directly controls the card. What API/ program language, etc. they use? Who knows. But it doesn't matter to Windows. All that Windows cares about is what it is told the Sound Card supports. Windows/ Apps feed the card that data, then Creative's drivers do the rest... which is send the data to the card for processing instead of telling the PC's CPU to do the work.
> 
> From what I remember, the Core3D chip is some sort of a quadcore chip, what instruction set or design, I'm not sure. But I would imagine Creative isn't telling anyone not under NDA.
> 
> So to tl;dr:
> 
> The Creative Cards handle:
> SBX Surround, Crystalizer, Bass enhance, Smart Volume, Dialog Plus, Crystal Voice, Scout Mode, DDL encode, DTS encode, etc (OpenAL, EAX over OpenAL)
> 
> on the card itself - not on your CPU. All Realtek and C-Media based solutions do, at most, DDL and DTS encodes on the chip... Not even Dolby Headphone or others.


I doubt the computations it's doing are really that intensive and couldn't be done on a modern CPU. It's only 7.1 virtual surround sound. I've always wanted a pure software solution without Creative hardware but X-Fi MB3 just doesn't work properly with USB DACs.


----------



## RaXelliX

It's not about the intensiveness of the computations. Sure a modern CPU could easilily handle audio processing load. However CPU can not emulate the kind of audio quality that a proper sound card produces. That's the whole reason why there still are soundcards and extrenal DAC-s, amplifiers and so on.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> It's not about the intensiveness of the computations. Sure a modern CPU could easilily handle audio processing load. However CPU can not emulate the kind of audio quality that a proper sound card produces. That's the whole reason why there still are soundcards and extrenal DAC-s, amplifiers and so on.


Well a CPU can only output a digital audio stream. On the mobo, Soundcard, or external DAC, the sound needs to be converted to analog then amplified to line level or for Headphones or Speakers - that's were the magic happens.


----------



## Dreyka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> It's not about the intensiveness of the computations. Sure a modern CPU could easilily handle audio processing load. However CPU can not emulate the kind of audio quality that a proper sound card produces. That's the whole reason why there still are soundcards and extrenal DAC-s, amplifiers and so on.


It would obviously output to a USB DAC like Razer Surround does. You could then use whatever DAC you wanted.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreyka*
> 
> I doubt the computations it's doing are really that intensive and couldn't be done on a modern CPU.


I really want the opposite. I don't want just pure emulation if I have a card. I want my soundcard to take over the majority of the work again, like they seemingly did years ago for EAX and Direct3D.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> I really want the opposite. I don't want just pure emulation if I have a card. I want my soundcard to take over the majority of the work again, like they seemingly did years ago for EAX and Direct3D.


It seems the Creative Z series is the only one that really does that... even has EAX too... under their OpenAL wrapper.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> It seems the Creative Z series is the only one that really does that... even has EAX too... under their OpenAL wrapper.


It's hard to say how much though, it seems to do some effects (I'm guessing layered) that umeng2002 above posted and it seems only few games are using OpenAL. Windows10 true sound hardware acceleration seems to be dead; I can't find good details on it.

https://openal.org/games/

This is the best I found on anything sound related in Win10: http://www.techpowerup.com/212908/microsoft-selects-dolby-audio-for-windows-10.html
Even the first comment is about wanted sound hardware acceleration.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> It's hard to say how much though, it seems to do some effects (I'm guessing layered) that umeng2002 above posted and it seems only few games are using OpenAL. Windows10 true sound hardware acceleration seems to be dead; I can't find good details on it.
> 
> https://openal.org/games/
> 
> This is the best I found on anything sound related in Win10: http://www.techpowerup.com/212908/microsoft-selects-dolby-audio-for-windows-10.html
> Even the first comment is about wanted sound hardware acceleration.


Very true, it's dead in the sense that no game developer is using it.

But they CAN use it if they want - using OpenAL or AMD TrueAudio.

The last modern game I played that uses it is Dirt 2.

It's all up to the developers, really.


----------



## Clukos

I am getting weird CPU spikes with the latest version of Sound Blaster Z control panel. Sometimes it spikes up to 40-50% CPU usage or more... I've found a temporal solution by going over the the speaker/headphones switch and switching it from speakers to headphones and back to speakers or vice versa it solves the issue for a while. Anyone got a permanent solution for this issue? It's really annoying.


----------



## RaXelliX

Does the SBZ Control Panel need to run in the background constantly?


----------



## Clukos

Example of what i am talking about









???

Also, i need the program because i am using it to switch between the headphone amp and the speakers.


----------



## raheep20

Hi,

I just received DT770 Pro 250, and I have Sound Blaster Zx.

When I connect the headset to the Audio Control the sound is too low and not clear!
but when I connect it to the sound card it is working great









Is this means that the Audio Control does not work with the headset? and is there any settings I should do?


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raheep20*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just received DT770 Pro 250, and I have Sound Blaster Zx.
> 
> When I connect the headset to the Audio Control the sound is too low and not clear!
> but when I connect it to the sound card it is working great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this means that the Audio Control does not work with the headset? and is there any settings I should do?


I've never been a fan of the ACM module that comes with the SB-Zx.
You might have to up the volume settings on the computer and control loudness from the ACM.

Or even better, do not use the ACM.
You could always run a headphone extension cable from the back of the SB-Zx to your desk.


----------



## -red-

So, over the past few days the audio volume on my card (sound blaster z) seems to have lowered. I am using headphones and I have the impression that at the same volume, things are quieter than what they were a week ago. However, I have done nothing during this week that would warrant such a change e.g. messing with the audio options, install/change drivers. Could it be that the onboard amp has died and I am getting "un-amped" output or, with a broken amp you get no output at all and, I am just going deaf?


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-red-*
> 
> So, over the past few days the audio volume on my card (sound blaster z) seems to have lowered. I am using headphones and I have the impression that at the same volume, things are quieter than what they were a week ago. However, I have done nothing during this week that would warrant such a change e.g. messing with the audio options, install/change drivers. Could it be that the onboard amp has died and I am getting "un-amped" output or, with a broken amp you get no output at all and, I am just going deaf?


Did you disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, before installing the SB-Z and Creative software?


----------



## -red-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Did you disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, before installing the SB-Z and Creative software?


Yeah first thing I did. Have gotten the card for a couple months now and I just noticed this around a week ago, either my ears got used to the major volume from the on board amp so now that feels "normal" or, the onboard amp broke itself (I guess, not sure if you could still get any output at all if the amp was broken)


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raheep20*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just received DT770 Pro 250, and I have Sound Blaster Zx.
> 
> When I connect the headset to the Audio Control the sound is too low and not clear!
> but when I connect it to the sound card it is working great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this means that the Audio Control does not work with the headset? and is there any settings I should do?


i read somewhere you need to enable in the program Headphone for the remote









And btw is the volume Ear bleeding level?

My onboard super magical 600ohm at full blast is not loud enough uh


----------



## Brandon138

Just wondering, are you able to control the gain with this board?


----------



## Atranox

With Fidelio X1's, would I be better off setting it to 'high gain' or 'low gain'?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atranox*
> 
> With Fidelio X1's, would I be better off setting it to 'high gain' or 'low gain'?


Probably low since these sound cards have high output impedance and the X1 is a low impedance headphone.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atranox*
> 
> With Fidelio X1's, would I be better off setting it to 'high gain' or 'low gain'?


The SB-Z and SB-Zx do not come with gain adjustment


----------



## Brandon138

I'm about to unbox and install my ZxR. Good move? I can still return it if anyone has any suggestions. I like most of what I've read, just not the stuff about people having problems with the card not being recognized and the external module being somewhat useless. Doesn't seem like there's a whole lot better options for internal cards.
FYI it's for music/games primarily and will use it mostly with my Sennheiser 598s.

And does anyone have any tips for having a smooth installation? Also, if I have issues of some sort should I be able to return it? Got it on Amazon.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> I'm about to unbox and install my ZxR. Good move? I can still return it if anyone has any suggestions. I like most of what I've read, just not the stuff about people having problems with the card not being recognized and the external module being somewhat useless. Doesn't seem like there's a whole lot better options for internal cards.
> FYI it's for music/games primarily and will use it mostly with my Sennheiser 598s.
> 
> And does anyone have any tips for having a smooth installation? Also, if I have issues of some sort should I be able to return it? Got it on Amazon.


Just plug it it and download drivers from creative, actually reboot when it tells you to. If the SB control panel gives you flak, chose "configure speakers" in start menu under creative or "select device" in the panel itself, that'll usually force it to find the card.

I really wish I could have got my hands on a STX II to compare, but I have really not had many issues with the ZxR including after force shutdowns from OC tuning.

Amazon is really good about returns, just be nice to the box.


----------



## Waro

Before doing so I would uninstall all drivers of the onboard sundchip and disable it in the BIOS.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Before doing so I would uninstall all drivers of the onboard sundchip and disable it in the BIOS.


Not relevant on any chipset I've used. Win8, 8.1 and 10 isolate drivers based on device ID, not category. If it was relevent I would not be able to use the ZxR for headset/mic and my GPU for HDMI for the preamp.


----------



## Wagnelles

Hey guys, quick question:

What would be the best (or one of the best) headphones to use on the ZxR? Budget is not really a concern


----------



## Phreec

Budget no concern? HD800 or HE-1000









Nah but for real, I have no experience with any cans more high-end than my Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pros (250ohm), which I find sounding amazing as long as you enjoy a somewhat V-shaped sound and closed back.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Budget no concern? HD800 or HE-1000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah but for real, I have no experience with any cans more high-end than my Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pros (250ohm), which I find sounding amazing as long as you enjoy a somewhat V-shaped sound and closed back.


I'm watching HD 800 reviews and it looks awesome. Do you think a soundcard like the ZxR can handle this better than an external DAC?

What about gaming with them using Razer Surround?


----------



## Phreec

I honestly have no idea.

Any audiophile would probably throw a fit if they saw HD800s on anything else than crème de la crème audio equipment.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> I'm watching HD 800 reviews and it looks awesome. Do you think a soundcard like the ZxR can handle this better than an external DAC?
> 
> What about gaming with them using Razer Surround?


I wouldn't use the HD 800 on anything less than a Parasound ZDac v.2 and a Bottlehead Crack + Speedball. And even with such a setup I would not be content. So I'm one of the people that Phreec is talking about in his last post. The HD 800 scales so much on higher end equipment.

For open back gaming headphones to be paired with the ZxR, you don't need more than an AKG Q701 or K7xx. The K7xx is bassier and should be far more comfortable.


----------



## Brandon138

Do the voice effects like the voice changer in the software work with USB mics?

Also, which driver should I use for the ZxR on Windows 8.1? All I see is the WIndows 10 driver on the Creative site.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> Do the voice effects like the voice changer in the software work with USB mics?
> 
> Also, which driver should I use for the ZxR on Windows 8.1? All I see is the WIndows 10 driver on the Creative site.


The changer and all other CrystalVoice effects are only applied to the device listed on the top. AKA, pretty much just the Microphone 1/4th jack.

Make sure to select Win8.1 as your OS on the driver page, it defaults to Win10.


----------



## Snakesoul

My nephew is using a creative z and sometimes the sounds suddenly stop, it doesn't do this all the time when he's playing but it's becoming more regular. He's using win 7 64 bit. The only solution it's to restart the pc.. Any solution for this or does any one knows why this happen?


----------



## teamrushpntball

Is there any benefit to getting the Zxr over the Z if I plan to solely use the card for sbx headphone via optical to an external dac/amp (magni+asgard)?

Assuming using the schiit stack, would I be better off using line out straight to the amp skipping the external dac and relying solely on the zxr dac?

Pretty much asking am I better off going z > modi > as gard or zxr > asgard? My headphone time is split 50% gaming, 20% movies and 30% music.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Is there any benefit to getting the Zxr over the Z if I plan to solely use the card for sbx headphone via optical to an external dac/amp (magni+asgard)?
> 
> Assuming using the schiit stack, would I be better off using line out straight to the amp skipping the external dac and relying solely on the zxr dac?
> 
> Pretty much asking am I better off going z > modi > as gard or zxr > asgard? My headphone time is split 50% gaming, 20% movies and 30% music.


There's no benefit to using the ZxR in that scenario. Hell I wouldn't even bother buying the sound card in that case, I'd just use Razer Surround for games which some say is better than SBX Headphone.


----------



## Brandon138

Which would give me best quality through my headphones? Just plugging my headphones 1/4 jack into the card or using the L/R adapter the card came with?

Also, is there no way to lower the gain/impedance to a more custom level? My headphones only require 50 and so the volume is a little high at lower levels since the only options given are Normal Gain and High Gain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Make sure to select Win8.1 as your OS on the driver page, it defaults to Win10.


Where's that at?


----------



## teamrushpntball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There's no benefit to using the ZxR in that scenario. Hell I wouldn't even bother buying the sound card in that case, I'd just use Razer Surround for games which some say is better than SBX Headphone.


Haven't heard much good about the razer software vs an actual card.

Thanks for confirming what I suspected on the cards though, now to look into razer surround more.


----------



## Wagnelles

So I was looking for the Creative X7 LE which seems to be a good one for me because it's some kind of "All in one" solution and It can be used on consoles as well.

Does anyone have one of them? I have a few questions about it


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> Which would give me best quality through my headphones? Just plugging my headphones 1/4 jack into the card or using the L/R adapter the card came with?
> 
> Also, is there no way to lower the gain/impedance to a more custom level? My headphones only require 50 and so the volume is a little high at lower levels since the only options given are Normal Gain and High Gain.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Make sure to select Win8.1 as your OS on the driver page, it defaults to Win10.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's that at?
Click to expand...

1/4th has a headphone amp and uses the built in headphone settings in the software. RCAs are for receivers, and has it's own set of features in the software.

No. You only get the two options, you'll need to use a volume slider, be it in windows or physical.

Here:


----------



## Waro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> So I was looking for the Creative X7 LE which seems to be a good one for me because it's some kind of "All in one" solution and It can be used on consoles as well.
> 
> Does anyone have one of them? I have a few questions about it


I had one for some days with a Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro. The sound was great but the rest didn't impress me at all.

a) The headphone amplifier was too strong. Sounds strange but it's true because the drivers of the DT 1770 are very easy to drive. I've set the amplifier to 300/32 Ohm but it was still very loud. I needed to lower the volume in all programms AND still only could use 0% to 10% of the windows volume because with higher settings it got too loud, I also was scared everytime I started a new program where I didn't lower the volume before. As a result I only could control volume in very large steps.

b) This 400€ device can't controll the volume independently, when lowering the volume with the device you lower the windows volume.

c) Everytime you mute or unmute the sound you hear a "click". And accidently reaching 0% of volume (= muting it) when you only can use 0% to 10% of volume isn't difficult. It clicked often in my case.

d) It feels cheap. The buttons feel cheap, it has no metal, no brushed aluminium like external headphone amplifiers have.

e) The microphone is rubbish. Either it didn't record me at all or it recorded everything because I had to maximize every amplification available for the microphone, in the driver and the programms using it, to reach the point where you can hear my voice. Even to put the X7 on some books right in front of me and my line of sight to the monitor didn't help.

In the end I sent it back to Amazon. The DT 1770 Pro too by the way, because its pressure was just too strong. Couldn't wear it more than one hour until it made my head hurt. At the moment I'm using my old Sennheiser PC 360 which I can wear all day if I want without any problems. It is driven by a Creative Zx; I bought the Zx just in case its amplifier was too strong for the Sennheiser PC 360 because the external controll module allows to independently controll the volume.

I'm not a native english speaker so if you didn't understand a point or in case I used some unusual vocabulary to describe something please let me now.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Is there any benefit to getting the Zxr over the Z if I plan to solely use the card for sbx headphone via optical to an external dac/amp (magni+asgard)?
> 
> Assuming using the schiit stack, would I be better off using line out straight to the amp skipping the external dac and relying solely on the zxr dac?
> 
> Pretty much asking am I better off going z > modi > as gard or zxr > asgard? My headphone time is split 50% gaming, 20% movies and 30% music.


Use the external everything.

That's why I opted for the OEM SBz, I only use optical out to my external DAC and amp.


----------



## bonami2

Is their any dac with dual output?

Need to plug my sp2500 and iem and future headphone on it.

Thank you


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> I had one for some days with a Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro. The sound was great but the rest didn't impress me at all.
> 
> a) The headphone amplifier was too strong. Sounds strange but it's true because the drivers of the DT 1770 are very easy to drive. I've set the amplifier to 300/32 Ohm but it was still very loud. I needed to lower the volume in all programms AND still only could use 0% to 10% of the windows volume because with higher settings it got too loud, I also was scared everytime I started a new program where I didn't lower the volume before. As a result I only could control volume in very large steps.
> 
> b) This 400€ device can't controll the volume independently, when lowering the volume with the device you lower the windows volume.
> 
> c) Everytime you mute or unmute the sound you hear a "click". And accidently reaching 0% of volume (= muting it) when you only can use 0% to 10% of volume isn't difficult. It clicked often in my case.
> 
> d) It feels cheap. The buttons feel cheap, it has no metal, no brushed aluminium like external headphone amplifiers have.
> 
> e) The microphone is rubbish. Either it didn't record me at all or it recorded everything because I had to maximize every amplification available for the microphone, in the driver and the programms using it, to reach the point where you can hear my voice. Even to put the X7 on some books right in front of me and my line of sight to the monitor didn't help.
> 
> In the end I sent it back to Amazon. The DT 1770 Pro too by the way, because its pressure was just too strong. Couldn't wear it more than one hour until it made my head hurt. At the moment I'm using my old Sennheiser PC 360 which I can wear all day if I want without any problems. It is driven by a Creative Zx; I bought the Zx just in case its amplifier was too strong for the Sennheiser PC 360 because the external controll module allows to independently controll the volume.
> 
> I'm not a native english speaker so if you didn't understand a point or in case I used some unusual vocabulary to describe something please let me now.


I'm also not a native English speaker yet I managed to understand nearly everything you told. Thank you very much for all this information.

I'm looking for the X7 because the reviews were saying good things about them actually, and since I play on consoles as well, it would be nice to use the X7 to have a good sound experience from them. By buying one of those I'd be avoiding to buy separate "gaming console" headphones that doesn't have so much quality yet it costs a lot. Even the Wii U is supported by the X7.

The question that I mentioned before It's about virtual headphone surround while playing on consoles. I know it can do it for PC gaming but I didn't find anything about this surround feature while playing on consoles as well.

*EDIT:* You mentioned you were using a Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro, and for curiosity I tried to find them on Amazon. Damn, they look awesome! Very expensive too. Must be one of the best headphones out there. Can you say a little about your experience with them so far?


----------



## Waro

The SBX Surround has to be activated in the driver, but thats not possible with a console. I could imagine two other possibilities but can't tell you if they work. First one is to activate it in the driver, the X7 saves the settings internally and you can activate it by pressing the SBX button on the X7. There is only this button to activate the SBX Pro Studio in general, no button to activate a specific effect like the surround sound simulation. The second one is to activate it in the smartphone app of the X7, but I didn't try the app so I don't know if thats possible.

The DT 1770 were great. They sounded crisper clear with a very strong, but still precise, bass. The strong bass didn't cost details imho and the high frequencies did not go on my nerves with a ultra strong treble (called "Beyer peak") like other Beyerdynamic headphones do. Because the headphones are closed you couldn't locate sounds as good as with open headphones. I'm under the impression that it's easier to locate enemies with my open Sennheiser PC 360 headset. I'd recommemd the DT 1770 Pro more for music and films than for competitive multiplayer gaming.

As mentioned before the pressure is pretty high, they aren't the lightest ones, and my ears got pretty warm (but not hot) too because of their closed design. I recommend the velours ear pads. They are softer than the pleather ones and don't make your ears getting too hot. The isolation is very good; the additional isolation provided by the pleather ear pads wasn't needed.


----------



## Wagnelles

I contacted Creative and this is what they said, but I didn't understand very well.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> I contacted Creative and this is what they said, but I didn't understand very well.


If the Creative guy is telling the truth, that means it will decode the Dolby Digital Digital surround signal to 5.1 (or what ever the PS4 and X1 output) and then apply the headphone surround with those decoded surround sound channels.


----------



## Brandon138

Just reading through the earlier pages of this thread. Why is it that the Soundblaster software in this post has "Cinematic" and "Advanced Features" options while mind doesn't? Is it about what's plugged in or something?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> http://s24.photobucket.com/user/saborz/media/Computer/SBspeakers.jpg.html
> 
> http://s24.photobucket.com/user/saborz/media/Computer/SBDTS.jpg.html


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> Just reading through the earlier pages of this thread. Why is it that the Soundblaster software in this post has "Cinematic" and "Advanced Features" options while mind doesn't? Is it about what's plugged in or something?


You probably need the daughter card plugged in since the DDL and DTS encoders hijack the optical output to send the stream to.

Without the daughter card, there is no toslink output for your card.

The Advanced Feature is to just move the stereo signal (with all the effects, that's very important) to the optical port.

So, since I only use an external DAC, I wouldn't get any effects without the "Advanced Feature."


----------



## RaXelliX

Nope. Neither of these features in SBZ CP require a specific card. I have these with the most barebones SBZ OEM version.


----------



## Brandon138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> You probably need the daughter card plugged in since the DDL and DTS encoders hijack the optical output to send the stream to.
> 
> Without the daughter card, there is no toslink output for your card.
> 
> The Advanced Feature is to just move the stereo signal (with all the effects, that's very important) to the optical port.
> 
> So, since I only use an external DAC, I wouldn't get any effects without the "Advanced Feature."


Thx, that's what I figured.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Nope. Neither of these features in SBZ CP require a specific card. I have these with the most barebones SBZ OEM version.


They do require a spdif output though. In the SB ZxR, they're on the daughter card. So if it's not installed, you can't do DDL, DTS encoding or the "Advanced Feature" of playing the stereo mix (with ProStudio effects) over the digital out.

All the "lesser" SB Z cards have the spdif (optical and coax) on the card already (no need for a daughter card).


----------



## Snakesoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> My nephew is using a creative z and sometimes the sounds suddenly stop, it doesn't do this all the time when he's playing but it's becoming more regular. He's using win 7 64 bit. The only solution it's to restart the pc.. Any solution for this or does any one knows why this happen?


Help anyone?


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> My nephew is using a creative z and sometimes the sounds suddenly stop, it doesn't do this all the time when he's playing but it's becoming more regular. He's using win 7 64 bit. The only solution it's to restart the pc.. Any solution for this or does any one knows why this happen?
> 
> 
> 
> Help anyone?
Click to expand...

Did your nephew disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, when he installed the SB-Z card?


----------



## Snakesoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Did your nephew disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, when he installed the SB-Z card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Did your nephew disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, when he installed the SB-Z card?


HI tacoboy,
I disabled myself before installing it to my nephew's pc.
I guess it only occurs when alt + tab between games and desktop... Is this normal behaviour?
I don't have any problems doing this with my card.. (but it's an asus..)


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Did your nephew disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, when he installed the SB-Z card?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Did your nephew disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, when he installed the SB-Z card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HI tacoboy,
> I disabled myself before installing it to my nephew's pc.
> I guess it only occurs when alt + tab between games and desktop... Is this normal behaviour?
> I don't have any problems doing this with my card.. (but it's an asus..)
Click to expand...

Your nephew might try turning of the computer, remove the SB-Z card, then turn the computer back on and let windows fully boot up.
Then turn computer off and then reinstall the SB-Z (maybe different slot) and turn computer back on.
If these is a resource conflict, that might fix the issue.

Has he updated the motherboard to the latest BIOS?


----------



## Snakesoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Your nephew might try turning of the computer, remove the SB-Z card, then turn the computer back on and let windows fully boot up.
> Then turn computer off and then reinstall the SB-Z (maybe different slot) and turn computer back on.
> If these is a resource conflict, that might fix the issue.
> 
> Has he updated the motherboard to the latest BIOS?


HI tacoboy, thanks for your help, I'm not sure if it's updated, got to check it out, but I don't think so, since I'm the one doing maintenance


----------



## Madmaxneo

I am having an odd issue with my Soundblaster card that has forced me to use the onbard optical (which isn't bad, but not as good as my Zx card)

While listening to music with something other than no encoder turned on I get these annoying pops in the audio like every 45 seconds or so. The first thing I did was re-install the drivers and software but the pops persisted. Then windows reported there was an issue with the advanced features of the software and disabled all the cinematic effects but there were no pops. So I reinstalled everything and I thought it worked great but it lasted no more than 2 mins or so (at least until I noticed it). I switched to my onboard optical out and the sound is clear, no pops.

When I first noticed the problems I disabled my onboard sound from device manager but it made no difference.
I am working off of windows 10 64 bit and I am running off of an Asus Rampage IV Black Ed Motherboard. My system is in my sig for anything further. I have the latest drivers installed and have been running off of them for a few weeks before the problem started.

What do you all recommend?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am having an odd issue with my Soundblaster card that has forced me to use the onbard optical (which isn't bad, but not as good as my Zx card)
> 
> While listening to music with something other than no encoder turned on I get these annoying pops in the audio like every 45 seconds or so. The first thing I did was re-install the drivers and software but the pops persisted. Then windows reported there was an issue with the advanced features of the software and disabled all the cinematic effects but there were no pops. So I reinstalled everything and I thought it worked great but it lasted no more than 2 mins or so (at least until I noticed it). I switched to my onboard optical out and the sound is clear, no pops.
> 
> When I first noticed the problems I disabled my onboard sound from device manager but it made no difference.
> I am working off of windows 10 64 bit and I am running off of an Asus Rampage IV Black Ed Motherboard. My system is in my sig for anything further. I have the latest drivers installed and have been running off of them for a few weeks before the problem started.
> 
> What do you all recommend?


Try putting it to another PCI-E slot.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Try putting it to another PCI-E slot.


It is odd that Creative Labs support also recommended the same thing.

I am curious though. Why would it start doing that pop/crack sound now after all this time it has been in the slot?


----------



## BlasterX

Hey there Madmaxneo,

Did you change anything else in your configuration? Windows 10 has some pretty finicky weirdness when it comes to PCIe routing. That's why our team is recommending you change the PCIe slot.

I'm here to help out if this doesn't solve the issue.


----------



## Paul17041993

Suddenly we have a creative official here? Does that mean we might actually get proper drivers...?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlasterX*
> 
> Hey there Madmaxneo,
> 
> Did you change anything else in your configuration? Windows 10 has some pretty finicky weirdness when it comes to PCIe routing. That's why our team is recommending you change the PCIe slot.
> 
> I'm here to help out if this doesn't solve the issue.


I finally got around to switching the PCIe ports and I uninstalled and re-installed the software and it did not help. The pop/click sound is still there. But I got that warning pop up again. It basically said that there were problems with the advanced features (DTS and Dolby Digital) and asked to disable them. I clicked no because I wanted to see if it worked. The last time I got that message was when I pulled the card out and inspected it to see if anything was wrong on it, but didn't find anything. It seems that when I pull the card out and put it back in and start up the machine is the only time I get that message. The interesting thing is the first time that happened I said yes turn off the advanced features and there was no pop/click sound after that. But It was basically the same as using the onboard sound.

So it actually sounds like a software/driver issue.
FYI, I have made no changes in my PCIe configuration.


----------



## BlasterX

Madmaxneo :I've got this with our engineering folks and will get back to you with any other suggestions / solutions as well.

Will update shortly! (As an aside our builds are eerily similar! I just upgraded to the H240-x (added a GPU waterblock to the loop as well) and am seriously digging it).

Paul17041993: What drivers are you referring to?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlasterX*
> 
> Paul17041993: What drivers are you referring to?


Drivers on the site, riddled with bugs and requires a registry patch to actually work for me. Ask your driver team, they should know about it all as I've been actively reporting them.


----------



## BlasterX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Drivers on the site, riddled with bugs and requires a registry patch to actually work for me. Ask your driver team, they should know about it all as I've been actively reporting them.


Ok no problem. I'll research and find out what the deal with that is. If I get any movement for you I'll let you know.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlasterX*
> 
> Madmaxneo :I've got this with our engineering folks and will get back to you with any other suggestions / solutions as well.
> 
> Will update shortly! (As an aside our builds are eerily similar! I just upgraded to the H240-x (added a GPU waterblock to the loop as well) and am seriously digging it).
> 
> Paul17041993: What drivers are you referring to?


This is awesome, we actually have a rep on site! I hope to hear something positive soon.

I have not added my GPU to my loop just yet but I am working on adding my MB to the loop.
FYI, Swifttech just released a new series of kits that can be upgraded to the Prestige series. The Prestige upgrades have some pretty sweet features like built in RGB LED's, included Mayhem dyes, full metal rotary/compression fittings, and Noiseblocker fans. I am thinking of going for either the H-240x2 or the H-320x2. They are pretty sweet looking units. They have the CES video on their homepage..


----------



## galactus

Hey guys, recently bought a Sound Blaster Z. Was having a ton of issues with the PCIE_1X slot on my PC but it resolved itself eventually. I had a little look online to see how exactly you enable pseudo 5.1 on stereo headphones and bumped into a long discussion on here about what enabling SBX Pro does and does not do. This was dated 3 years ago so not sure if things have changed or not since then.

Apparently SBX Pro MUST be enabled according to that post. Right now, if I listen to 5.1 audio with SBX Pro *disabled* on my HyperX Cloud 1's, I can hear F/L - Center - F/R - R/L - R/R. If I enable SBX Pro and set it to say "50%" the same thing happens but the soundstage is a bit wider, but also less accurate. I assumed that with SBX Pro disabled I'd only hear left and right audio. Can anyone chime in? Wondering if I should reinstall the drivers or use the pax drivers.

Also to note that the front left/right channels and the rear channels sound the same.


----------



## umeng2002

What speaker setting do you have enabled it the CP?

If you're in Headphone mode, with SBX Surround off, I'd imagine it does mix ALL the 5.1 channels into stereo.

If you keep the CP in "speakers" mode, it might just output the Front L/R channels. But if it does pin detection, it still might mix everything to stereo.

I'm just guessing here.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galactus*
> 
> Hey guys, recently bought a Sound Blaster Z. Was having a ton of issues with the PCIE_1X slot on my PC but it resolved itself eventually. I had a little look online to see how exactly you enable pseudo 5.1 on stereo headphones and bumped into a long discussion on here about what enabling SBX Pro does and does not do. This was dated 3 years ago so not sure if things have changed or not since then.
> 
> Apparently SBX Pro MUST be enabled according to that post. Right now, if I listen to 5.1 audio with SBX Pro *disabled* on my HyperX Cloud 1's, I can hear F/L - Center - F/R - R/L - R/R. If I enable SBX Pro and set it to say "50%" the same thing happens but the soundstage is a bit wider, but also less accurate. I assumed that with SBX Pro disabled I'd only hear left and right audio. Can anyone chime in? Wondering if I should reinstall the drivers or use the pax drivers.
> 
> Also to note that the front left/right channels and the rear channels sound the same.


Regardless of what the speakers are set to, the headphone mode uses a 5.1 mixdown. With SBX surround disabled it's just a basic channel mix, but enabled it will apply some extra filtering for a surround effect. However SBX surround can have conflicts with music sources so it's best to enable it only when playing games.


----------



## umeng2002

galactus, in that case, if you just want the front channels, set the CP to speakers and plug your headphones into the front L/R jack.

Since Windows defaults the setup to limited range speakers with a sub, your bass might get cut off unless you fix that with the bass management, if possible.


----------



## galactus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Regardless of what the speakers are set to, the headphone mode uses a 5.1 mixdown. With SBX surround disabled it's just a basic channel mix, but enabled it will apply some extra filtering for a surround effect. However SBX surround can have conflicts with music sources so it's best to enable it only when playing games.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> galactus, in that case, if you just want the front channels, set the CP to speakers and plug your headphones into the front L/R jack.
> 
> Since Windows defaults the setup to limited range speakers with a sub, your bass might get cut off unless you fix that with the bass management, if possible.


It was more me just not being sure what enabling SBX Pro does in relation to stereo headphones. Currently I've set windows to 5.1 with Full Range disabled. 5.1 works perfect on my speakers.

If I switch to headphone mode and listen to 5.1 audio, I can hear each channel, it doesn't sound like a stereo mix at all. This is with SBX Pro disabled. Played a few games too like GTA V, Black Ops 3 and positional audio cues sound more accurate with SBX off. This isn't a problem its just that I assumed that to get such positioning, I'd need to enable SBX. If I do enable it and set surround to say 50%, positional audio cues aren't as accurate.

Lol I guess I could've just asked this instead. How exactly do you enable pseudo 5.1 on stereo headphones. SBX on or off? Or does it automatically do it to 5.1 sources? Or is it all based on Windows audio setting?

I've got a music profile set which disables SBX Pro so no issues on that front.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galactus*
> 
> It was more me just not being sure what enabling SBX Pro does in relation to stereo headphones. Currently I've set windows to 5.1 with Full Range disabled. 5.1 works perfect on my speakers.
> 
> If I switch to headphone mode and listen to 5.1 audio, I can hear each channel, it doesn't sound like a stereo mix at all. This is with SBX Pro disabled. Played a few games too like GTA V, Black Ops 3 and positional audio cues sound more accurate with SBX off. This isn't a problem its just that I assumed that to get such positioning, I'd need to enable SBX. If I do enable it and set surround to say 50%, positional audio cues aren't as accurate.
> 
> Lol I guess I could've just asked this instead. How exactly do you enable pseudo 5.1 on stereo headphones. SBX on or off? Or does it automatically do it to 5.1 sources? Or is it all based on Windows audio setting?
> 
> I've got a music profile set which disables SBX Pro so no issues on that front.


Keeping in mind, anything set about the speakers via windows (stereo, 5.1, full-range etc) is overwritten whenever you switch the output in the SBZ panel and possibly on windows startup too. So don't bother changing anything via the windows audio settings bar the input and output formats (24bit 96KHz recommended for all, bar toslink if you're using dolby or dts).

As for the 5.1 mixing for headphones, there's no way to disable it, it's always on permanently and with the "speakers" forced to limited-range while in headphone mode (which makes no difference to the audio output anyway fyi). I believe SBX may only affect the audio from the front L+R channels and extends it to the remaining based on the % it is set to, which would result in a lack of cue accuracy with headphones like you're describing. However I haven't played games much via headphones to really tell how accurate the surround is with or without SBX enabled, let alone that my particular cans (ATH-M50X) aren't known to be super accurate for games...


----------



## galactus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Keeping in mind, anything set about the speakers via windows (stereo, 5.1, full-range etc) is overwritten whenever you switch the output in the SBZ panel and possibly on windows startup too. So don't bother changing anything via the windows audio settings bar the input and output formats (24bit 96KHz recommended for all, bar toslink if you're using dolby or dts).
> 
> As for the 5.1 mixing for headphones, there's no way to disable it, it's always on permanently and with the "speakers" forced to limited-range while in headphone mode (which makes no difference to the audio output anyway fyi). I believe SBX may only affect the audio from the front L+R channels and extends it to the remaining based on the % it is set to, which would result in a lack of cue accuracy with headphones like you're describing. However I haven't played games much via headphones to really tell how accurate the surround is with or without SBX enabled, let alone that my particular cans (ATH-M50X) aren't known to be super accurate for games...


Hmmm I see. Guess I'll leave SBX Surround off then since the card seems to be doing exactly what I want when it isn't enabled. SBX Surround does seem better to me when I watch films though. I'll use SBZ Switcher to flip between gaming/music/movie profiles.


----------



## teddie

Hi guys,

so i recently bought a headset to go along with my SB ZX, and i encountered these issues:

1) upon connecting my speakers to the sound card, the SB volume controller doesn't controls my speaker volume. (my speaker has it's own volume control, but it would be nice to control everything from 1 controller. My speaker is connected to the SB sound card, while my headset is connected to the SB volume controller)

2) i was playing with the speaker / headphones mode in the SB control panel, and i realize that when i switch between them, i will have to refresh / reopen the application. ( example: i watch movies through my speaker, and play games with my headset. In the middle of the movie, i paused the movie and went to play game. I then went to SB control panel to switch from speaker to headphones. But when i return back to my movie, it just freezes and doesn't continue)

Was wondering if you guys also encounter such problems? If so, how do you guys prevent it?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teddie*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> so i recently bought a headset to go along with my SB ZX, and i encountered these issues:
> 
> 1) upon connecting my speakers to the sound card, the SB volume controller doesn't controls my speaker volume. (my speaker has it's own volume control, but it would be nice to control everything from 1 controller. My speaker is connected to the SB sound card, while my headset is connected to the SB volume controller)
> 
> 2) i was playing with the speaker / headphones mode in the SB control panel, and i realize that when i switch between them, i will have to refresh / reopen the application. ( example: i watch movies through my speaker, and play games with my headset. In the middle of the movie, i paused the movie and went to play game. I then went to SB control panel to switch from speaker to headphones. But when i return back to my movie, it just freezes and doesn't continue)
> 
> Was wondering if you guys also encounter such problems? If so, how do you guys prevent it?


I had a similar problem a while back and I had to download the latest drivers (again), uninstall every piece of software related to the card, restart, then re-install the drivers. Doing that fixed the problem for me.


----------



## umeng2002

One thing to remember, with stereo sources, SBX Surround in Heaphone mode will still try to reproduce a surround sound effect.... like what Dolby Pro-logic does.

For movies streaming on-line that don't have surround sound, I still use SBX Surround since it does make feel more like listening to speaker.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teddie*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> so i recently bought a headset to go along with my SB ZX, and i encountered these issues:
> 
> 1) upon connecting my speakers to the sound card, the SB volume controller doesn't controls my speaker volume. (my speaker has it's own volume control, but it would be nice to control everything from 1 controller. My speaker is connected to the SB sound card, while my headset is connected to the SB volume controller)
> 
> 2) i was playing with the speaker / headphones mode in the SB control panel, and i realize that when i switch between them, i will have to refresh / reopen the application. ( example: i watch movies through my speaker, and play games with my headset. In the middle of the movie, i paused the movie and went to play game. I then went to SB control panel to switch from speaker to headphones. But when i return back to my movie, it just freezes and doesn't continue)
> 
> Was wondering if you guys also encounter such problems? If so, how do you guys prevent it?


1 > Unfortunately the volume controller is only a mcbasic potentiometer with an internal mic, does the job very well for headphones but that's about it. However if your speakers are only stereo you could always plug them into the volume controller directly.

2 > Switching between headphones and speakers or changing the speaker settings (except bass management) will re-initialise the card, which means that applications that aren't coded correctly will have problems. You should report to said applications developers so they can fix it, the same bug will also occur if you were to plug/unplug USB headphones or if the onboard sound were set to separate-front-panel.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I had a similar problem a while back and I had to download the latest drivers (again), uninstall every piece of software related to the card, restart, then re-install the drivers. Doing that fixed the problem for me.


@teddie This is what the Creative Labs techs told me to do. Please try this before going to the manufacturers for the other components in your system.

FYI, in your number 1 you mention that your SB volume does not control your speakers. If you're talking about the volume control in the Sound Blaster software then that is tied directly to the OS volume control. If adjusting that is not adjusting the volume coming out of your speakers then something is seriously wrong. I have all my volume controls on my PC set to 50% and I control the volume levels by using my speaker system controls.

EDIT: If your talking about that little volume controller unit that came with the X version of the card then that is only for headphones. That gadget is useless to me and it has sat in one of my parts bins for quite a while now. When I use my headphones (which is rare) I use the volume controller on them to control the volume level going through my headset. Also to note is that my headset is a wireless headset. I hated having all those wires hanging and getting tangled in them constantly, so I got both a wireless headset and controller.


----------



## Paul17041993

I may have just lost my ears after the second kind of buffer corruption occurred, one that's very high in pitch and ten times the volume...


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I may have just lost my ears after the second kind of buffer corruption occurred, one that's very high in pitch and ten times the volume...


Ye this thing happened to me like 10 times. I have no idea how I fixed it . one thing is certain don't put the soundcard or the price where it is connected in MSI mode or else will happen because of this . might to from other things but couldn't detect them at the time .


----------



## teddie

thanks guys, i will try some of the suggestions given. It seems that this forum have better feedback than calling creative.

Greatly appreciated,
Teddie


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galactus*
> 
> It was more me just not being sure what enabling SBX Pro does in relation to stereo headphones. Currently I've set windows to 5.1 with Full Range disabled. 5.1 works perfect on my speakers.
> 
> If I switch to headphone mode and listen to 5.1 audio, I can hear each channel, it doesn't sound like a stereo mix at all. This is with SBX Pro disabled. Played a few games too like GTA V, Black Ops 3 and positional audio cues sound more accurate with SBX off. This isn't a problem its just that I assumed that to get such positioning, I'd need to enable SBX. If I do enable it and set surround to say 50%, positional audio cues aren't as accurate.
> 
> Lol I guess I could've just asked this instead. How exactly do you enable pseudo 5.1 on stereo headphones. SBX on or off? Or does it automatically do it to 5.1 sources? Or is it all based on Windows audio setting?
> 
> I've got a music profile set which disables SBX Pro so no issues on that front.


Wow.. You are right. Much better positional accuracy with sbx disabled. (Spdif to Astro A50) i can hear further directly behind me (listening to my companion follow and panning camera) instead of the rears sounding just behind my ears. Sort of a 270 degree vs a 360 degree surround. Better with SBX off.

Do you still get EAX effects this way?


----------



## umeng2002

SBX Surround does roll-off distant sounds the higher you set it.


----------



## Snakecatcher

In Windows > Speaker Properties, set the bit rate to 16 bit, 44100 Hz (CD Quality). That should get rid of the intermittent popping while playing music. If that doesn't cure it, find a very old version of SBX driver , install that, it will cure the popping.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakecatcher*
> 
> In Windows > Speaker Properties, set the bit rate to 16 bit, 44100 Hz (CD Quality). That should get rid of the intermittent popping while playing music. If that doesn't cure it, find a very old version of SBX driver , install that, it will cure the popping.


So you want me to set it to the lowest quality bit rate? Does that not defeat the purpose of having a sound card as opposed to using the onboard sound supplied by the MB? I usually have that set to a much higher setting (2 channel 24 bit, 48000 Hz studio quality) or higher. I may or may not try that in the future. I am currently awaiting an answer from the sound blaster rep @BlasterX hopefully he will have some news soon.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey fellow sound blasters!

Does anyone have any cool EQ tweaks for the Senn HD 598 headphones? I've just ordered a pair.

Thank you.


----------



## umeng2002

flat. eq was made to be flat


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> flat. eq was made to be flat


Yeah I get you. I am use to tweaking the EQ on cheaper cans.


----------



## umeng2002

I had the 595 back in the day, and as I mentioned, don't run any eq on headphones that cost more than $20.

However, other SBX Pro Studio stuff, I do use. Surround for Headphone surround in games and movies.

Smart Volume and/ or Dialog Plus for movies that need it and maybe a game here and there that have poor level mixing.

Also, some games are really flat... like right now I playing Return to Castle Wolfenstein and the audio is weak, so I use the Crystalizer to give guns and explosions more punch.

But in general, those are to fix issues with the source material, not "correct" issues with headphones.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I had the 595 back in the day, and as I mentioned, don't run any eq on headphones that cost more than $20.
> 
> However, other SBX Pro Studio stuff, I do use. Surround for Headphone surround in games and movies.
> 
> Smart Volume and/ or Dialog Plus for movies that need it and maybe a game here and there that have poor level mixing.
> 
> Also, some games are really flat... like right now I playing Return to Castle Wolfenstein and the audio is weak, so I use the Crystalizer to give guns and explosions more punch.
> 
> But in general, those are to fix issues with the source material, not "correct" issues with headphones.


Understood. Thank you.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I had the 595 back in the day, and as I mentioned, don't run any eq on headphones that cost more than $20.


Sound card EQ sure. Parametric EQ however is needed to get the cleanest, most linear frequency response out of any headphone, even top dogs like the Stax SR-009.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Sound card EQ sure. Parametric EQ however is needed to get the cleanest, most linear frequency response out of any headphone, even top dogs like the Stax SR-009.


Yeah


----------



## Snakecatcher

Try the oldest SBX driver you can find for you card solution. As for quality, it completely depends on your source. iTunes, 2 channel 24 bit 48000 Hz will work fine. Higher grade digital source, you can crank up the Hz.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakecatcher*
> 
> Try the oldest SBX driver you can find for you card solution. As for quality, it completely depends on your source. iTunes, 2 channel 24 bit 48000 Hz will work fine. Higher grade digital source, you can crank up the Hz.


I think you're replying to me so I will respond. I am not sure hold you propose I go with drivers. Consequently I have not been able to find any older drivers as I am not entirely sure where to look.
I dislike iTunes with a passion, tried it once. Don't care for having to convert my entire library to their specific format and when I did try it out because I got an ipod as a gift the software screwed up the ID3 tags in my library. Took me a long time to get them all back to normal and I am not even sure if I got them all. I had other issues that some mentioned were associated with the ID3 tags being changed. That ipod is sitting somewhere in my desk or storage drawers.


----------



## sygnus21

Hello gang,

This is an edited copy of a post I did at the Microsoft Community here. Could really use some help in figuring out what's going on here. Thanks. System specs are listed, but here's the basics


Gigabyte G1 Sniper 5 MB
SB ZXR soundcard with Daughterboard installed
Windows 10 Pro x64
Intel i7-4770K (No OC)
32 gig of RAM
512 SSD drive.
Whatever Microsoft did with their new OS and subsequent updates has broken people's soundcards across the board, as many have posted here, and unfortunately, as I recently discovered myself.

Using either my dedicated Creative ZXR soundcard or trying the integrated (Creative) on-board now sounds like it's playing sounds through an underwater cave with no bass, and at times wavering sound; and I've been troubleshooting this issue since I discovered it Saturday night (16 Jan, 2016). The reason I hadn't noticed it before (or when exactly the issue occurred) is because I mostly use a DAC, which bypasses my soundcard to use with my powered speakers. No issues there as the sound it right on point whether using iTunes, Amazon Music, or any other music app.

However, my particular DAC is weak when it comes to headphones, and thus this is where my soundcard comes in, and thus my discovery that something was very wrong.

To summarize what I've done (thus far)....

- First, yes... the onboard soundcard is disabled in the BIOS. Now...

- Tinkered with the Speaker properties under Sound to include changing sound format; turning off exclusive modes and audio enhancements; changing speaker setups (2 channel as I don't need 5.1 channel).

- Updated/removed/reinstalled drivers for the soundcard. Tinkered with soundcard application settings including speaker settings, enhancements and anything else dealing with sound performance.

- Removed dedicated card, drivers, and tried on-board soundcard (thinking dedicated was bad), installed creative drivers (from Gigabyte's site). Tried the same fixes as above to no avail.

- Did a repair install of the OS (Windows 10 Pro, x64) hoping this might help. It didn't. Yes, this is the latest retail version, NOT beta, or Insiders program.

- Did a Clean install last night... issue still persists!

For me, being able to bypass my soundcard with my DAC helps ease the pain of knowing my soundcard(s) are now useless by whatever Win 10 update (TH2???) came along and crippled them.

BTW it almost appears as though the cards are "stuck" in some sort of multichannel mode as the speakers under "playback devices" keep defaulting to 5.1 surround, which for me, I don't use or need.

I'm also now starting to think this is a creative driver issue as doing a clean install did nothing to solve the issue. Perhaps Creative needs to release a driver update for the Win 10 TH2 update?

Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## BradleyW

This is strange. My highs are clearer and the base is a little more punchy with the X79 UP4's onboard RealTek sound compared to the SBZ. Using HD 598's. I'm very confused.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This is strange. My highs are clearer and the base is a little more punchy with the X79 UP4's onboard RealTek sound compared to the SBZ. Using HD 598's. I'm very confused.


That is odd. My sound is so much more clear and "punchy" when I am on my Zx card.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> So you want me to set it to the lowest quality bit rate? Does that not defeat the purpose of having a sound card as opposed to using the onboard sound supplied by the MB? I usually have that set to a much higher setting (2 channel 24 bit, 48000 Hz studio quality) or higher. I may or may not try that in the future. I am currently awaiting an answer from the sound blaster rep @BlasterX hopefully he will have some news soon.


Forgot about this thread for some time, but yea, newer than 2013 drivers are 90% broken unless you set the format to a very basic level. 2013 drivers work mostly fine but anything newer requires a registry patch to actually function 80% correctly at least on my system.

I seriously don't know why creative are being so silent about this and why they went and removed the working drivers from their site and left the broken ones, doesn't make any sense...

@BlasterX you're not dead already are you...?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Forgot about this thread for some time, but yea, newer than 2013 drivers are 90% broken unless you set the format to a very basic level. 2013 drivers work mostly fine but anything newer requires a registry patch to actually function 80% correctly at least on my system.
> 
> I seriously don't know why creative are being so silent about this and why they went and removed the working drivers from their site and left the broken ones, doesn't make any sense...
> 
> @BlasterX you're not dead already are you...?


May i ask what the registry patch is and what it does?

Also regarding windows settings for audio quality. Setting it too high will break some games (developers never intended anyone would use quality audio) and it will break msi afterburner video recording (specifically high audio bitrate and Hz settings cause a prerecording buffer related error after prerecording has been running for more than an hour - i havent tested so it could have been fixed in latest version).


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> May i ask what the registry patch is and what it does?


Not entirely sure, but from what I can tell it forces the buffers to a fixed size. You're probably better off asking creative about it as they never specifically described it to me, just a "try this and see if it works".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Setting it too high will break some games


Never heard that one? they should all either handle [email protected] native or have windows up-sample from whatever format. If it's a windows 10 WASAPI specific issue then that's an entirely different bug that was present in prior WASAPI versions but fixed after win10, causing some applications to break.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> will break msi afterburner video recording (specifically high audio bitrate and Hz settings cause a prerecording buffer related error after prerecording has been running for more than an hour - i havent tested so it could have been fixed in latest version).


That's obviously a form of memory leak and/or possibly due to not caching the data.


----------



## UnderEstimated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Forgot about this thread for some time, but yea, newer than 2013 drivers are 90% broken unless you set the format to a very basic level. 2013 drivers work mostly fine but anything newer requires a registry patch to actually function 80% correctly at least on my system.
> 
> I seriously don't know why creative are being so silent about this and why they went and removed the working drivers from their site and left the broken ones, doesn't make any sense...
> 
> @BlasterX you're not dead already are you...?


Could the driver issue(s) also be causing my speakers to not function in "2.0/2.1" mode and only "Headphones"? And yes, everything is plugged in correctly.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

What settings do u guys have for movies or music?


----------



## BlasterX

Definitely not dead Paul. Still working on this for you =). Actually dug back a bit more in the thread here to see if I can get some other items in the queue as well.

Will update as soon as I get anything from my team.

MadmaxNeo, Yeah I just saw the latest updates to the Switftech stuff! ALMOST makes me wish I had waited a month, but i'm very happy with my loop I've got going now with the H240x. That new prestige GPU waterblock does look amazing though. I'm running the Mayhems Pastel in my loop and love it so far. Still early on but it's been smooth sailing (knocking on wood here!).


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlasterX*
> 
> Definitely not dead Paul. Still working on this for you =). Actually dug back a bit more in the thread here to see if I can get some other items in the queue as well.
> 
> Will update as soon as I get anything from my team.
> 
> MadmaxNeo, Yeah I just saw the latest updates to the Switftech stuff! ALMOST makes me wish I had waited a month, but i'm very happy with my loop I've got going now with the H240x. That new prestige GPU waterblock does look amazing though. I'm running the Mayhems Pastel in my loop and love it so far. Still early on but it's been smooth sailing (knocking on wood here!).


I've purchased some Senn 598's and they sound a bit clearer and the bass is more tight and punchy on my onboard sound compared to my Sound Blaster Z. Any advice?


----------



## sygnus21

So does no one have any suggestions on my post here or is it simply being passed over.

Thanks


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderEstimated*
> 
> Could the driver issue(s) also be causing my speakers to not function in "2.0/2.1" mode and only "Headphones"? And yes, everything is plugged in correctly.


No idea what that would be...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> So does no one have any suggestions on my post here or is it simply being passed over.
> 
> Thanks


My only suggestion if you're using stereo speakers would be to use a stereo DAC, otherwise does it work properly in "stereo direct" mode? Note that you'll need to check the default playback device when you do so as the card will "re-connect" itself as a slightly different device.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> So does no one have any suggestions on my post here or is it simply being passed over.
> 
> Thanks


People here aren't paid by Creative to troubleshoot your issue - except maybe the Creative rep.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> People here aren't paid by Creative to troubleshoot your issue - except maybe the Creative rep.


we are here to help each other.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> we are here to help each other.


Yes we are, but if people aren't responding to an issue, it's usually not because people are ignoring the problem. It's usually that we don't know the answer.


----------



## BradleyW

I feel like the SBZ has made the 598's too bright on my end, causing the high's to become scratchy or distorted at times. Bass is also none existent. Using my RealTek onboard provides a fuller sound, good detail and tight punchy bass. Does anyone have an opinion in relation to this? Thanks y'all!


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> People here aren't paid by Creative to troubleshoot your issue - except maybe the Creative rep.


Really? I was under the impression people were sitting around doing nothing but answering web posts.

(sarcasm).


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Yes we are, *but if people aren't responding to an issue, it's usually not because people are ignoring the problem. It's usually that we don't know the answer*.


Yeah, but we don't know that unless someone replies with something. In short, some sort of reply indicates the post was at least noticed. Thus my reply.

At any rate I just needed to know if someone else has seen the issue before, or am I the only one with such an issue? That helps too as it tells me to look further at my card or system.

Thanks.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> No idea what that would be...
> My only suggestion if you're using stereo speakers would be to use a stereo DAC, otherwise does it work properly in "stereo direct" mode? Note that you'll need to check the default playback device when you do so as the card will "re-connect" itself as a slightly different device.


Yeah, thanks

I'm already using a DAC as noted in the post. That said, I get sound, but the sound is wavy, with no bass. Rather than repeat the whole thing over I would as you to look at the post again. At any rate at this point in time the soundcard is useless outside the daughterboard with the optical (S/PDIF)) out which is used to run the DAC for my powered speakers and headphones.


----------



## umeng2002

With these cards, windows will default to 5.1 setup. This isn't an issue even with headphones since the card will mix the signals depending on what your speaker/ headphone config is.

As far as the weak analog output, I don't really know how the OS can affect that other than some eq setting in the drivers.

This is why I bought a used OEM card off ebay for $40. I only use the optical out.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I feel like the SBZ has made the 598's too bright on my end, causing the high's to become scratchy or distorted at times. Bass is also none existent. Using my RealTek onboard provides a fuller sound, good detail and tight punchy bass. Does anyone have an opinion in relation to this? Thanks y'all!


I say start by turning all effects off ie crystalizer, eq, surround, bass, all those.

If that doesnt help you can try setting your speakers to full range in playback devices.

Those are the only things that come to mind.


----------



## sygnus21

What an idiot am I









After going through all this BS, the issue turned out to be my Audio-Technica ATH M50's headphones and jack gone bad. I got so locked into Windows 10 and the soundcard that I never ever thought to look at the headphones themselves.

Basically it seems the ¾ inch jack for my headphones went bad and also took the headphones themselves with it. The reason I never looked at the headphone was because I was switching between my Bose QC15's and the ATH M50's using the M50's jack.

Anyway I was utterly surprised when I plugged the M50's into my DAC and got the same issue&#8230; music sounding wavy with no bass. This is when I discovered the issue was the ATH M50's and not the ZXR card and Windows 10.

Moral of the story&#8230; when troubleshooting, leave nothing out, and check everything to include swapping stuff around. In short, don't get so locked in that you neglect to look at other stuff, no matter how unrelated.

Peace


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> What an idiot am I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After going through all this BS, the issue turned out to be my Audio-Technica ATH M50's headphones and jack gone bad. I got so locked into Windows 10 and the soundcard that I never ever thought to look at the headphones themselves.
> 
> Basically it seems the ¾ inch jack went bad and also took the headphones with it. The reason I never looked at the headphone was because I was switching between my Bose phones and the ATH M50 using the M50's jack. Anyway I was utterly surprised when I plugged the M50's into my DAC and got the same issue&#8230; music sounding wavy with no bass. This is when I discovered the issue was the headphones and not the ZXR card and Windows 10.
> 
> Moral of the story&#8230; when troubleshooting, leave nothing out, and check everything to include swapping stuff around. In short, don't get so locked in that you neglect to look at other stuff, no matter how unrelated.
> Peace.


I must've misread your post and thought you were having problems with both speakers and multiple headphones, meaning a physical issue was unlikely...

I will note though that the ACM has a design defect with 4pin 3.5mm plugs which makes the ground not connect, so I just use the 6.5mm jack instead. If you're using a 4pin (phone) cable then that's the likely cause.


----------



## umeng2002

Yeah, I've been bitten by the bad connection bug before... it's the last thing you expect.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I must've misread your post and thought you were having problems with both speakers and multiple headphones, meaning a physical issue was unlikely...
> 
> I will note though that the ACM has a design defect with 4pin 3.5mm plugs which makes the ground not connect, so I just use the 6.5mm jack instead. If you're using a 4pin (phone) cable then that's the likely cause.


But.... I wasn't using the ACM module, I was plugging the headphones directly into the soundcard. I dumped the ACM module as it was just taking up space and I've already got a DAC. However, my Audioengine D1 DAC doesn't push the AT M50's like the ZXR does, so every now and then I put up the Bose QC's and plug my M50's into the ZXR and happiness happens









BTW I mainly use the DAC to drive my Audioengine A5+ powered speakers along the S8 sub. Beautiful sounding combo, and better sounding compare to being run off the ZXR card.

Anyway it looks like I'll now be looking for another pair of headphones as the Bose QC's don't quite cut it like the ATH M50's did.

Thanks.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> Anyway it looks like I'll now be looking for another pair of headphones as the Bose QC's don't quite cut it like the ATH M50's did.


So the jack inside the headphones broke? not the cable? got me curious as I have the M50X's...


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> So the jack inside the headphones broke? not the cable? got me curious as I have the M50X's...


It's not physically broken, as far as I can see, but something went awry with it to the point of also killing the headphones. Sounds like there's some type of electrical resistance limiting the sound on the headphones, even with the 3/4 jack removed. I just tried them on my smartphone and could barely hear them so they're definitely shot









I've had them for 3 years so...


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Yeah, I've been bitten by the bad connection bug before... it's the last thing you expect.


Yeah, to the point of wasting days of time by troubleshooting an issue that didn't exist. Even to the point of clean installing the OS, even though I planned on doing anyway for other minor issues before the headphone issue popped up. Still...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I say start by turning all effects off ie crystalizer, eq, surround, bass, all those.
> 
> If that doesnt help you can try setting your speakers to full range in playback devices.
> 
> Those are the only things that come to mind.


Hhhmm....

I have all effects off the and EQ is flat, jst like my onboard EQ. I also set it to full range but it did not make the 598's sound better than onboard.
Maybe the SBZ has nothing to offer these 598's in terms of improvements? SBZ helped my cheaper pair sound great with EQ and SBZ effects, but not the 598's.
I might have to uninstall the driver and remove the card now I'm using a good pair of cans.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> So the jack inside the headphones broke? not the cable? got me curious as I have the M50X's...


Just FYI,

Just got off the phone with Audio Technica about my headphone and before I could complete my sentence the tech rep mentioned thin sounding, which is exactly the issue I was having (though I initially thought it was the soundcard). Apparently this is a known issue with these headphones.

At any rate the repair is going to cost me better than 50 dollars - 35 plus to replace the cable, 15 for shipping (one way). I don't think I'll do the repair. BTW I was also informed that the ATH M50's are discontinued.

Just fyi.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> Just FYI,
> 
> Just got off the phone with Audio Technica about my headphone and before I could complete my sentence the tech rep mentioned thin sounding, which is exactly the issue I was having (though I initially thought it was the soundcard). Apparently this is a known issue with these headphones.
> 
> At any rate the repair is going to cost me better than 50 dollars - 35 plus to replace the cable, 15 for shipping (one way). I don't think I'll do the repair. BTW I was also informed that the ATH M50's are discontinued.
> 
> Just fyi.


replacing headphone cables isn't hard. But if you need to solder the replacement onto the drivers, then, well, you need to practice your soldering.

When I blew out the OPAMPS on my headphone amplifier (don't ask), I didn't trash it. I ordered new OPAMPS from Digikey and soldered the new ones on.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> replacing headphone cables isn't hard. But if you need to solder the replacement onto the drivers, then, well, you need to practice your soldering.
> 
> When I blew out the OPAMPS on my headphone amplifier (don't ask), I didn't trash it. I ordered new OPAMPS from Digikey and soldered the new ones on.


Yeah, I've actually done some soldering before when I had to do some repairs on my TV as well as my turntable. That said, I'm not exactly sure simply replacing the cable would cure the issue. At any rate I may do that down the line, but for now... meh. Plus I can now justify a better replacement to the wife









Thanks.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> Yeah, I've actually done some soldering before when I had to do some repairs on my TV as well as my turntable. That said, I'm not exactly sure simply replacing the cable would cure the issue. At any rate I may do that down the line, but for now... meh. Plus I can now justify a better replacement to the wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Mmmm, yeah any excuse for new gear is a good excuse.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> Just FYI,
> 
> Just got off the phone with Audio Technica about my headphone and before I could complete my sentence the tech rep mentioned thin sounding, which is exactly the issue I was having (though I initially thought it was the soundcard). Apparently this is a known issue with these headphones.
> 
> At any rate the repair is going to cost me better than 50 dollars - 35 plus to replace the cable, 15 for shipping (one way). I don't think I'll do the repair. BTW I was also informed that the ATH M50's are discontinued.
> 
> Just fyi.


Would still be cheaper to repair than getting a new decent pair, but there's nothing stopping you doing both (besides money shortage).

And yea, they were replaced with the X models, the M50X is mostly the same as the original M50 but you also have extra models around it now with different driver sizes and hinges.

Edit; I just realised the original M50's don't have the detachable cable, all this time I was thinking by 1/4" you were referring to the barrel plug that goes into the left can...
Modding it with a 3.5mm jack doesn't seem hard so that's an option.


----------



## HydroKFC

Hi guys i got an issue with my sound blaster z sometimes it fails to be detected and shows up as sound blaster z -2 on device manager. It only happens when i do a cold boot restarts aren't affected by this issue.I have to reinstall the driver on every cold boot for it to be recognized.I moved it to other pcie lanes which seems to fix the problem for a while but after a week or so issue reappears. Has anyone had this issue?


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Would still be cheaper to repair than getting a new decent pair, but there's nothing stopping you doing both (besides money shortage).
> 
> And yea, they were replaced with the X models, the M50X is mostly the same as the original M50 but you also have extra models around it now with different driver sizes and hinges.
> 
> Edit; *I just realised the original M50's don't have the detachable cable*, all this time I was thinking by 1/4" you were referring to the barrel plug that goes into the left can...
> Modding it with a 3.5mm jack doesn't seem hard so that's an option.


That because you're not paying attention to my posts. Anyway I never mentioned anything about a detachable cable. I also mentioned plugging the jack directly into the soundcard, and that the removable 3/4 (RCA jack) was also problematic









And I'm not looking for cheaper, I'm looking for reliability.

Peace


----------



## gooface

Starting to wonder if my card is dying, I was in the middle of using my PC and not gaming or listening to anything and all of the sudden my headphones had this terrible loud screeching noise come out of them and it lasted a few seconds and before I could react and unplug my headphones it stopped. (I tried really quick to mute my headphones in windows but it didnt mute it)

After it went away my soundcard would not produce any sound until I rebooted my pc.

This has happened to me twice now in a span on a month or so, I dont want it to damage my headphones (they are worth more than the sound card is), not sure what to do.


----------



## jlhawn

I'm no expert on sound cards but tonight my right front speaker stop producing sound with my SB Z, I switched speaker cables from left to right and then the left has no sound.
I removed and reinstalled the driver with no luck. can a computer sound card lose a channel? I know home stereo and car stereo amps can but like I said I'm no expert on sound cards.
all the other speakers produce sound when I run the speaker test in SB control panel, the right front speaker icon lights up during the test like all the others but just no sound.
thanks for any help.

Edit: 2nd driver re-install corrected the problem. junk drivers. I hate this sound card, so far a year of troubles, control panel always gets lost every couple months and I have to reinstall drivers, sound gets all static every couple months and I have to reinstall drivers, now this issue tonight.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Ha, I am almost expecting a 404 error when I load this page....lol

I disabled all of my HD audio outputs from my video card then I went and uninstalled everything associated with the software (along with a few other pieces of software associated with sound), removed the card and ran a registry cleaner (Ccleaner). Then I reinstalled everything and tried it out. The pop/click is still there but I noticed something new. It is still there when I am running it with no encoder but it is more like a soft crack than anything and not as frequent. I then tried it out in the DTS connect/DTS NeoC/Music mode and the pop/click was definitely more pronounced and more often.

Please note that I did not disable the Realtech HD audio as I believe that is associated with my front audio jack (though I have not used it in a long time) nor did I disable the Annex virtual audio device as I am not entirely sure what that is for. If you guys thing disabling those would be a good idea then I will do so and see how it all works.
My audio quality is set to 24bit 48000hz quality across the board.

I have not heard anything from Creative Tech Support and @BlasterX hasn't given us any updates. I am close to giving up on Creative Labs and going with another manufacturer. I have this sound card that is unusable to me in its current drivers state.

On another note can one change the DAC's on this card?


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> Starting to wonder if my card is dying, I was in the middle of using my PC and not gaming or listening to anything and all of the sudden my headphones had this terrible loud screeching noise come out of them and it lasted a few seconds and before I could react and unplug my headphones it stopped. (I tried really quick to mute my headphones in windows but it didnt mute it)
> 
> After it went away my soundcard would not produce any sound until I rebooted my pc.
> 
> This has happened to me twice now in a span on a month or so, I dont want it to damage my headphones (they are worth more than the sound card is), not sure what to do.


This has happened 2x more times since this post, I just swapped the card with the identical card from my 2nd pc, I am about to find out if its the card or not. I really dont want this thing to kill my headphones. Bought the card in May of 2013, so its way outa warranty...


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> This has happened 2x more times since this post, I just swapped the card with the identical card from my 2nd pc, I am about to find out if its the card or not. I really dont want this thing to kill my headphones. Bought the card in May of 2013, so its way outa warranty...


Same happened to me. I don't know what fixed it. It happened alot when I tried to put the card is MSI mode. But it happened without too. I had windows 7 but I think the new drivers fixed it or the windows 10. Or maybe se bios settings.


----------



## Snakesoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> Starting to wonder if my card is dying, I was in the middle of using my PC and not gaming or listening to anything and all of the sudden my headphones had this terrible loud screeching noise come out of them and it lasted a few seconds and before I could react and unplug my headphones it stopped. (I tried really quick to mute my headphones in windows but it didnt mute it)
> 
> After it went away my soundcard would not produce any sound until I rebooted my pc.
> 
> This has happened to me twice now in a span on a month or so, I dont want it to damage my headphones (they are worth more than the sound card is), not sure what to do.


This happens in my nephew pc... It's a very high sound... When I tested it, I thought I would become deaf... It doesn't all the time... It only happens if i alt +tab between programs /games... After that horrible sound, a couple of seconds later there's no sound at all... I have to reboot or put it to sleep...
I updated the bios as suggested, so far it's been better, but not fixed yet..
I hope someone gets a solution for this...


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Same happened to me. I don't know what fixed it. It happened alot when I tried to put the card is MSI mode. But it happened without too. I had windows 7 but I think the new drivers fixed it or the windows 10. Or maybe se bios settings.


I had this problem once i quit using the intel raid it went away...plus i think the creative drivers were buggy.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> I had this problem once i quit using the intel raid it went away...plus i think the creative drivers were buggy.


Could be raid drivers , can someone check it ? What version did you use and the everyone with the issue


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Could be raid drivers , can someone check it ? What version did you use and the everyone with the issue


I am sorry it has been a long time..I dont remember. But what i do remember Is i did multiple re-installs tried multiple x-fi cards and the problem persisted. On my last reinstall I turned off intel raid in the bios completely and set my pc up as UEFI (disabling csm) before the reinstall and I have not seen the problem since. I am running win 10 x64


----------



## gooface

If the card from my other PC does the screeching thing I will report back. Part of me wants it to be a dud so my headphones dont have to go through that again, and the other part of me wants it to be something else...


----------



## x7007

Weird issues with this blood card . disappearing and making us deaf. It's a ghost I am telling you.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Latest update (along with a recap) on my sound card issues:
I have been having problems with my Zx sound card and a pop/crack and whenever I enable my encoders it would get worse. I had uninstalled and completely removed the software and was working off my onboard sound (which is pretty good but not as good as the Zx card). On the advice from the Creative Labs tech I reinstalled everything and disabled this Avnex virtual sound device along with any other audio output device in my sound control panel and went down to 16 bit depth for audio. I played some music and it all seemed to go fine, no pop/crack, so I decided to enable some of my decoders. I got no sound whatsoever coming from my system. When I tried to play some music in MusicBee I got this error: (error=BASS_ERROR_BUFLOST), but when I disable my decoders the sound works fine.
I also tried playing music in two other programs:
In my Amazon Music App I get "Another device is preventing Amazon Music from Playing Music to your audio output device".
In Windows Media Player I get "Windows Media Player has encountered a problem and will now close".

I also just did an update and I think windows is preventing the encoder features from working. The reason I think this is because before I would occasionally get a windows warning asking to disable the enhanced features of my sound card because it is causing issues.

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BradleyW

I know this might sound like a stupid question......

If I install the sound blaster z, but plug in the headphones into the onboard sound port, will the sound blaster z have any influence at all on the sound?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I know this might sound like a stupid question......
> 
> If I install the sound blaster z, but plug in the headphones into the onboard sound port, will the sound blaster z have any influence at all on the sound?


No although you should probably disable onboard sound when using a sound card.


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I know this might sound like a stupid question......
> 
> If I install the sound blaster z, but plug in the headphones into the onboard sound port, will the sound blaster z have any influence at all on the sound?


Not unless you plug in your cases front panel audio connector to the sound card.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No although you should probably disable onboard sound when using a sound card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Not unless you plug in your cases front panel audio connector to the sound card.


I know it was a silly question but I just needed to ask. Plus 1 for you both.


----------



## Yahar

Hey, is there a fix for Creative ZxR defaulting to 5.1 in Windows Control Panel? I have to set it to stereo every reboot manually.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Hey, is there a fix for Creative ZxR defaulting to 5.1 in Windows Control Panel? I have to set it to stereo every reboot manually.


That is the intended behavior. If your source is a stereo signal from the software program, it doesn't matter.


----------



## WickedChild

Hi everyone,

My Sound Blaster Z just arrived today, and I have spent the entire afternoon trying to set correct values to avoid destroying my earphones, speakers and, last but not least, my ears. So far I have managed to set a proper profile to listening to almost every kind of music with tolerable bass/treble levels, but failed to set my 2.1 or my earphones (Tritton Kunai, pretty ****ty I know) to achieve something decent in movie or gaming terms.

Do you have any tips for a Z noob here? Especially on EQ-tweaking, I don't really know what I'm touching there... Would be really grateful


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WickedChild*
> 
> *Do you have any tips for a Z noob here? Especially on EQ-tweaking, I don't really know what I'm touching there*... Would be really grateful


We (I) don't have your eyes so it's hard for us to give you EQ tweaks. Your red may be my pink... your bass may be my mids. Only you know what you like and don't like. My only suggestions is to play with the EQ settings with all types of music you listen to and find a happy medium...or (something I do), create a couple of profiles based on the type of music you listen to.

There's really no firm EQ settings anyone can give you because we all hear (in the physical sense) things differently due to a variety of reasons.

Good luck.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WickedChild*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Do you have any tips for a Z noob here? Especially on EQ-tweaking, I don't really know what I'm touching there... Would be really grateful


I agree with @sygnus21. For example I find it best to leave the EQ at their base (flat) settings. I find that if I change any of the sliders it may sound better on that particular slider but I always feel like something else sounds missing or lesser.... Which is way different than when I was younger and used to either like it set up concave style (the end sliders up higher and the middle one the lowest with the ones in between linear to those), or with a little extra on the 31 and 62 frequency levels.


----------



## WickedChild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I agree with @sygnus21. For example I find it best to leave the EQ at their base (flat) settings. I find that if I change any of the sliders it may sound better on that particular slider but I always feel like something else sounds missing or lesser.... Which is way different than when I was younger and used to either like it set up concave style (the end sliders up higher and the middle one the lowest with the ones in between linear to those), or with a little extra on the 31 and 62 frequency levels.


What I'm afraid of is that I may have bought this one impulsively. I was looking for a wider approach to music and games, and my opinion so far is far less than positive, with all that bass "killing" every new sound. But also I know, judging for the fanbase and all the reviews around, that this may be what I'm looking for, providing I can learn how to properly set it up.

So... It's about "playing" around? Until I find a desirable configuration? And creating 3-4 profiles based on your different preferences for music, movies, equipment?

Thanks for the replies and helpful hints, and sorry for the lack of technical knowledge


----------



## djsolidsnake86

what driver use, original creative or pax driver?


----------



## sygnus21

So your post isn't passed over...

I've never used any of the PAX drivers so I can't speak for them, but for me, under Windows 10, I'm using the latest drivers on Creative's web site.

That said, I'm about to completely dump my card as I'm getting ready to upgrade my DAC (Digital-to-Analogue Converter). I'm currently running my powered speakers through one now, so I've not used my Creative card to it's full capacity in a while... I just use the DB card of the ZXR to connect the DAC to the digital out (S/PDIF) of the card.

The only reason I still have the card is because the headphone amp on it is a bit more powerful that that on my DAC. That'll change when I get the upgraded DAC with a built in headphone amp.

Anyway, I'm just using the Creative drivers, not PAX.

Good luck.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Oh wow, this is getting hilarious yet I feel bad for creative labs as this is their most current response to my latest email.
First off I had asked them if they read the email responses I send because they are asking questions I already responded to.
Quote:


> Thank you for getting back to us.
> We read all your email, we just asked those questions to confirm to avoid again any confusion.
> 
> As per your screenshot file name sound error, in this case Encoder is enabled and you are playing stereo format file I believe however on your playback device based on the screenshot spdif out was selected.
> 
> If you are using the encoder Speaker Sound Blaster Z must be selected as default playback device and not spdif.
> 
> Can you select it and try again please.


So they are trying to tell me none of the encoders on the SB Pro control panel will work through spdif... LMAO!
The most interesting thing is I have only exclusively used spdif on this board and I have always used those encoders, but now they do not work.

This does not bode well for Creative Labs as a company. If this is how their tech support handles things that company is going to die.

Does anyone know how to contact the "Doc" at Maximum PC? He needs to know about this.....

EDIT: Ok this is odd. I am confused now. I switched to non spdif and now it works... it never has before as like I said I have always used spdif out exclusively. Did they change something recently in the drivers?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WickedChild*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> My Sound Blaster Z just arrived today, and I have spent the entire afternoon trying to set correct values to avoid destroying my earphones, speakers and, last but not least, my ears. So far I have managed to set a proper profile to listening to almost every kind of music with tolerable bass/treble levels, but failed to set my 2.1 or my earphones (Tritton Kunai, pretty ****ty I know) to achieve something decent in movie or gaming terms.
> Do you have any tips for a Z noob here? Especially on EQ-tweaking, I don't really know what I'm touching there... Would be really grateful


I can't give you exact tweaks because we use different audio equipment, but here is a quick guide.

Left sliders = Lows = Bass
Middle sliders = Mids = Instruments
Right sliders = Highs = Voice

Increase/decrease the sliders for the desired effect.


----------



## Madmaxneo

I have an update on my sound issues: I have discovered that I only hear that pop/click sound when I am using the Sound Blaster Z output in Playback devices, but I do not hear it when I am using the spdif out. Unfortunately that apparently means I am unable to use the enhanced features like Dolby Digital Live or DTS connect.

I am wondering if there could be a problem with the sound card's hardware when processing through the Sound Blaster Z output.

Does this open any new ideas or solutions for anyone on this board?


----------



## GOLDDUBBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have an update on my sound issues: I have discovered that I only hear that pop/click sound when I am using the Sound Blaster Z output in Playback devices, but I do not hear it when I am using the spdif out. Unfortunately that apparently means I am unable to use the enhanced features like Dolby Digital Live or DTS connect.
> 
> I am wondering if there could be a problem with the sound card's hardware when processing through the Sound Blaster Z output.
> 
> Does this open any new ideas or solutions for anyone on this board?


I have a similar issue, sometimes it even screeaams -.- And sometimes it just stops and i have to reboot to get the sound back. Only permanent solution so far has been to uninstall Creative drivers and software, but then I don't have settings and EQ etc available anymore


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOLDDUBBY*
> 
> I have a similar issue, sometimes it even screeaams -.- And sometimes it just stops and i have to reboot to get the sound back. Only permanent solution so far has been to uninstall Creative drivers and software, but then I don't have settings and EQ etc available anymore


I have completely uninstalled and reloaded everything and it does not matter. The pop sound is still there but only when I use the Sound Blaster Z speaker output and not when I use the SPDIF output. But when I use the SPDIF output I do not get the use of the encoders in the SB pro control panel.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have completely uninstalled and reloaded everything and it does not matter. The pop sound is still there but only when I use the Sound Blaster Z speaker output and not when I use the SPDIF output. But when I use the SPDIF output I do not get the use of the encoders in the SB pro control panel.


I've not read through this entire thread so pardon me if this was already done, but have you tried a different port? And yeah, the SPDIF seems to be limited, especially if you want 192kHz output for music.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> I've not read through this entire thread so pardon me if this was already done, but have you tried a different port? And yeah, the SPDIF seems to be limited, especially if you want 192kHz output for music.


What do you mean by have I tried a different port?

This issue started a couple of months ago and is really annoying.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> What do you mean by have I tried a different port?
> 
> This issue started a couple of months ago and is really annoying.


Thus my have not read all posts statement. Anyway I should have said PCI slot.

Good luck.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> Thus my have not read all posts statement. Anyway I should have said PCI slot.
> 
> Good luck.


Yes, I switched it to a different PCIe port to see if it was getting interference from the video card. I also disabled all the HDMI sound output from the video card and other sources that I do not use (like MB sound). Here is the post with my last update. Since then I discovered the issue only happens when I use the Sound Blaster Z output in the sound properties control panel and not when I use the SPDIF output.


----------



## sygnus21

Sorry, I know I'm a day late getting back to you.

I can't say I've noticed the issue cause all I ever use is the SPDIF off the daughter board. That said, what little times I did use the card (since upgrading to 10) was for listening to music with my headphone because the headphone out on my current DAC sucks. Anyway I've not noticed any issues there.

I may do some quick comparisons next week to see how my new DAC compares to the ZXR card music wise so if there's any pops or clicks I should hear them. I won't be using the DB card then; strictly through the ZXR itself vs. USB for the DAC.

I'll post my findings but that won't be till next week. Headphone wise I've not heard anything.


----------



## MR-e

Whenever I shutdown or start my computer, I hear a Pop sound from my speakers. I assume that's the Sound Blaster Z starting up causing the pop? Is there a way for it not to pop every time startup/shutdown?

I read some mobo's have a "de-pop" relay, does the ZXR have something along those lines?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Latest update on my sound issues:
I did some sound tests with the different sample rates and I initially stayed at a 24 bit depth. I got the opposite results than I thought I would. At the highest sample rate of 96khz the pop/crack sound is almost completely gone but it is still there. Then I went down the scale to the lowest of a 41khz sample rate and it was much worse. In fact it seemed it got worse the further I went down in sample rate. The pop/crack sound also seems to be worse at the 16 bit depth at the different sample rates in comparison to the 24 bit depth. This is with the SB Pro program set to DTSC/neo PC/Music Mode, it seems to be worse when using DDL.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Whenever I shutdown or start my computer, I hear a Pop sound from my speakers. I assume that's the Sound Blaster Z starting up causing the pop? Is there a way for it not to pop every time startup/shutdown?
> 
> I read some mobo's have a "de-pop" relay, does the ZXR have something along those lines?


If you're using the optical out then that pop is normal. I do not think there is anything you can do about it.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> If you're using the optical out then that pop is normal. I do not think there is anything you can do about it.


No optical out, just headphones and speakers plugged into their jacks respectively.


----------



## emsj86

Any thoughts on a mic that could pair up with the sound blaster z and hd558 headphones. Prefer to not break the bank and rather have something decent by maybe not the best


----------



## MR-e

Look up Ant Lion ModMic's, those seem to be the go to mic for headphones


----------



## emsj86

That's actually what I use but would like to get rid of the mic in my face and have a desk mic


----------



## MR-e

Ah I see, my only other experience is the Blue Yeti mic. My Mod Mics are in a drawer as the Blue Yeti is just so much more superior.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys how is Z with windows 10?


----------



## MR-e

Mine works well. I have an issue where if I toggle from Speakers or Headphones while sound is currently playing, it stops. I then have to either refresh youtube or itunes to get the sound to play again. Other than that, no problems.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys how is Z with windows 10?


I've been having an odd issue with pop/crack interference in my audio but only when I use the Sound Blaster Z output but no interference when I use the SPDIF output (I use optical cables). I am not sure if this is associated with my windows 10 or not, but there is a good chance it is.


----------



## iARDAs

Thank you guys both. I will order one soon. How is the mic quality in Z?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thank you guys both. I will order one soon. How is the mic quality in Z?


It is ok. It may have been better if I had used a headset but the included mic is not all that good. I have a wireless headset I use now and it is awesome though it does not go through my Zx card.


----------



## MR-e

I have a blue yeti mic connected via usb, so I can't comment on the SBZ mic quality.


----------



## iARDAs

Ordered a hyper cloud core and will buy a z series next month


----------



## Snakesoul

So i was in my nephew's pc, and suddenly the sound went off...again.. remembered to see event viewer and saw this warning:"Application 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Sound Blaster Z-Series\Sound Blaster Z-Series Control Panel\SBZ.exe' (pid 2084) cannot be restarted - Application SID does not match Conductor SID.."
Is it possible to be the issue that stops sound? the only "fix" is to restart or log off/log in again....
is there any other way to fix this issue?
What's the cause for this, can anyone help me out?

Edit: just went to device manager and disable/enable soundblaster audio controller seemed to fix this... but still need some opinions why this happen, please


----------



## rymnd6c28

I've been having this weird problem, since upgrading to Windows 10, and use the new Win 10 driver, my rear left channel sometimes went louder than the other. It happens randomly. I'm SBZ+Logitech Z5500 via analog. When it became louder, a couple restart would make it normal again, but sometimes it goes louder again somehow. Is there anyone who faced the same problem?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rymnd6c28*
> 
> I've been having this weird problem, since upgrading to Windows 10, and use the new Win 10 driver, my rear left channel sometimes went louder than the other. It happens randomly. I'm SBZ+Logitech Z5500 via analog. When it became louder, a couple restart would make it normal again, but sometimes it goes louder again somehow. Is there anyone who faced the same problem?


It's a known bug among two dozen others, as far as I can tell creative's driver team all died as they haven't fixed anything since launch.
FYI it also affects the headphones output and at least for me the volume is always doubled in said channel, no reboots or anything fix it.


----------



## rymnd6c28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> It's a known bug among two dozen others, as far as I can tell creative's driver team all died as they haven't fixed anything since launch.
> FYI it also affects the headphones output and at least for me the volume is always doubled in said channel, no reboots or anything fix it.


Huh..not surprising but glad that I'm not the only one. Contacted Creative support about this, let's see how it'll turns out.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> It's a known bug among two dozen others, as far as I can tell creative's driver team all died as they haven't fixed anything since launch.


Sigh, this is what I feared when I chose a sound card instead of a cheap AMP/DAC.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> It's a known bug among two dozen others, as far as I can tell creative's driver team all died as they haven't fixed anything since launch.
> FYI it also affects the headphones output and at least for me the volume is always doubled in said channel, no reboots or anything fix it.


I have the same logitech 5500 analog and it didn't happen to me not once even in windows 7


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> I have the same logitech 5500 analog and it didn't happen to me not once even in windows 7


Speakers don't need windows drivers though do they. It's completely unrelated to any speakers or headphones you have attached, the soundcards are plagued with bugs, just like the old X-Fi's.

Which makes me seriously wonder why creative keep trying to make new devices when they cant even make working drivers for anything...


----------



## Jackalito

I'm really concerned about the sound card.
I recently bought a Sound Blaster Z but I haven't been able to test it yet since my PC is being repaired at the moment (it wouldn't boot after changing some parts).
I'll install Windows 10 and, quite honestly, after reading this thread through, now I'm beginning to think that I may have made a big mistake purchasing it in the first place.

I look forward to hearing about new drivers for the card, though.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Which makes me seriously wonder why creative keep trying to make new devices when they cant even make working drivers for anything...


You can tell they hire contract engineers and designers when they want a new card lineup. Once the designs and initial drivers are made, that 3rd party firm moves on to another client.

Then Creative pisses their pants when a new version of Windows comes out and the have to scramble to find programmers to update drivers and fix bugs.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> You can tell they hire contract engineers and designers when they want a new card lineup. Once the designs and initial drivers are made, that 3rd party firm moves on to another client.
> 
> Then Creative pisses their pants when a new version of Windows comes out and the have to scramble to find programmers to update drivers and fix bugs.


Do you have actual proof of that statement? Or is it and educated guess? It would be worrying if it's the former


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> You can tell they hire contract engineers and designers when they want a new card lineup. Once the designs and initial drivers are made, that 3rd party firm moves on to another client.
> 
> Then Creative pisses their pants when a new version of Windows comes out and the have to scramble to find programmers to update drivers and fix bugs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Do you have actual proof of that statement? Or is it and educated guess? It would be worrying if it's the former


Makes sense considering the only driver updates made at least after 2013 for the Z series are hacked inf/ini's.


----------



## Cyb3r

jackalito it wouldn't surprise me one bit, creative did sue the guy that reverse engineered their driver a long while back instead off permanently hiring the guy







(he basically rewrote the whole driver to run more optimized and way less buggy)


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> jackalito it wouldn't surprise me one bit, creative did sue the guy that reverse engineered their driver a long while back instead off permanently hiring the guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (he basically rewrote the whole driver to run more optimized and way less buggy)


Damn, what were they thinking?
Do you guys see the chance to see any unofficial modded drivers for these cards?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Do you have actual proof of that statement? Or is it and educated guess? It would be worrying if it's the former


Just a guess based on their support during the XP to Vista to Win7 periods. Frankly, I was shocked when they had Win10 driver ready within a month of the Win10 launch. Maybe I'm just being cynical, but if there are known bugs under Win10, they should have fixed them by now.

When Windows Vista and Windows 7 were coming out, Creative's solution to updating drivers was basically, "just buy our new cards." Which leads me to believe they no longer employed the people who designed the cards in the first place to write a new driver architecture.

What you have to realize, as a consumer, you only see a company's "front facing" side. Behind the scenes, in any industry, large companies will simply buy designs from other companies and just change the label. So even if you have one product line from one company, the entry level model could be designed from a totally different group of people than the mid or high end models.

Like, recently, I repaired my GE microwave. I opened it up and it's all Samsung parts and designs.

In the electronics world, there are relatively unknown small design firms/ companies that sell chip designs to large corporations like Sony, etc.

Most likely, the Sound Core 3D chip design was contracted out to such a firm... like Nintendo contracting out a chip design to AMD.

I'm not saying their products are bad, in fact, I think they have the best sound cards in the consumer, gaming market (in terms of the actual DSP chip - other cards can easily have better analog output quality). The fact that their Core3D chip is an actual calculation-done-on-die DSP chip was a deciding factor in me getting my card (plus the actual SBX Pro Studio DSP suite is exactly what I need for gaming and watching online videos with crappy audio quality)

But, as I said, their driver support, although significantly better, still seems a bit slow.


----------



## Paul17041993

These sorts of mixed branding and common designs have been around for quite a long time everywhere. Take a look at the American 1953 B-57 for example, it may be American-built however it's made from British blueprints.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> These sorts of mixed branding and common designs have been around for quite a long time everywhere. Take a look at the American 1953 B-57 for example, it may be American-built however it's made from British blueprints.


It's amazing how many different military planes were produced in 1945-1970 era. Now we have planes taking 20 years to get operation, like the F-35... speaking of bad software...


----------



## Cyb3r

umeng bit off topic but that also has todo with that instead off the navy / army both selecting the F22 one wanted the F22 the other picked the F35 even though both designs share alot off similarities they've both ran out off funding on a few occassions


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> umeng bit off topic but that also has todo with that instead off the navy / army both selecting the F22 one wanted the F22 the other picked the F35 even though both designs share alot off similarities they've both ran out off funding on a few occassions


Army? Maybe you meant Marines? Consequently the Navy didn't want the F-35 at first because it is a single engine jet and they have not allowed those for carrier operations since forever..... But they have realized the reliability of the engines in the F-35 and are going with that. As a bonus it is much much less expensive than the F-22 and the VTOL variant is also much easier to build and again less costly. The marines went with the F-35 because of the VTOL capabilities.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

I just purchased a Sound Blaster Z PCI card to add to my Gigabyte G1 Sniper M3 mobo to integrate with my Denon 1613AVR, Panasonic 42' Plasma TV, and some Reference Klipsch Stereo 2.1 high end speakers. I have been at this for two days trying to figure out how to get sound from the TV audio through optical cables through the sound card. It has a optical in jack and a optical out jack. When I use the TV optical out direct to the AVR it works (not going through the PC at all). When I check output of the card through the optical from my PC by playing DVD's or Netflix movies it works. But the TV will not put sound through the sound card to the AVR via optical cables if connected to the sound card. I think that something is wrong with the input optical portion of the card. Wouldn't a TV optical out be a digital signal not unlike a PS2 or DVD player? According to the connection diagram it should work. The reason I was going with a sound card is because I have no sound control adjustments like an EQ for example. I kind of like the Creative software suite. The Denon AVR has very little control in that department. I've tried every possibility in Windows Sound playback, TV setup, and AVR setup, that's why it's been two days.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> I just purchased a Sound Blaster Z PCI card to add to my Gigabyte G1 Sniper M3 mobo to integrate with my Denon 1613AVR, Panasonic 42' Plasma TV, and some Reference Klipsch Stereo 2.1 high end speakers. I have been at this for two days trying to figure out how to get sound from the TV audio through optical cables through the sound card. It has a optical in jack and a optical out jack. When I use the TV optical out direct to the AVR it works (not going through the PC at all). When I check output of the card through the optical from my PC by playing DVD's or Netflix movies it works. But the TV will not put sound through the sound card to the AVR via optical cables if connected to the sound card. I think that something is wrong with the input optical portion of the card. Wouldn't a TV optical out be a digital signal not unlike a PS2 or DVD player? According to the connection diagram it should work. The reason I was going with a sound card is because I have no sound control adjustments like an EQ for example. I kind of like the Creative software suite. The Denon AVR has very little control in that department. I've tried every possibility in Windows Sound playback, TV setup, and AVR setup, that's why it's been two days.


> Set the optical out as the default output device in windows
> via the mixer tab in the control panel, the digital-in should be unmuted and high volume and click its settings button and enable "listen to this device"

You should also make sure the formats are set correctly for both the optical in and out, also the optical in doesn't support anything like DTS or dolby, only the out does.


----------



## Madmaxneo

FYI. for those that may have been following my issues with a pop/crack sound when in the audio mixing panel using the Sound Blaster Z output with optical cables (but not when using the SPDIF-Out) I have found a solution. Someone on the Creative Labs forums posted a registry fix that so far has solved the issue. I can use the Sound Blaster Z speakers with the encoders included with the SB pro control panel with no problems that I have noticed. If anyone would like I can post a link to that registry fix.

Also to note Creative tech support was in no way helpful as they kept blaming MusicBee or some other source that in my troubleshooting was able to rule out.


----------



## Cyb3r

@ madmaxneo yeah i was a bit off tbh i don't follow modern military history as close as i like following wwII history when all the stuff was still down to the skills off the people in the machine

anyhow enough offtopic could you post that registry fix? i'm curious to see if it fixes mine at certain bootups


----------



## Madmaxneo

Here is the link to the zipped file. Please note that I installed this without asking any questions or really checking out the file. But it worked so all seems good for now....lol.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> @ madmaxneo yeah i was a bit off tbh i don't follow modern military history as close as i like following wwII history when all the stuff was still down to the skills off the people in the machine
> 
> anyhow enough offtopic could you post that registry fix? i'm curious to see if it fixes mine at certain bootups


NP

I unfortunately was in the military for quite some time and would read up on things here and there. I used to know my WWII history but haven't really got into it in quite some time.

Have you been to an airshow in the last few years in the US? I got to see an F-22 at the airshow and it was awesome! That jet has some awesome maneuverability.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> > Set the optical out as the default output device in windows
> > via the mixer tab in the control panel, the digital-in should be unmuted and high volume and click its settings button and enable "listen to this device"
> 
> You should also make sure the formats are set correctly for both the optical in and out, also the optical in doesn't support anything like DTS or dolby, only the out does.


As for your first suggestion, I tried that. The second suggestion I didn't think of because I wasn't trying to mix in voice. I tried all the settings that would make sense based on reading through all the materials that came with my devices and watching some stuff found on YouTube. I decided I'm just going to return the card to the place of purchase and just live with the system settings or adjustments that are part of the AVR. It seems like my best option. I think if I was just powering a powered surround basically desktop audio system then the sound card would have made a difference. But I already have much more than that so a nice component EQ would be the better option.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> If you're using the optical out then that pop is normal. I do not think there is anything you can do about it.


A day late, dollar short in my reply...

Anyway I don't get any pops and clicks from my ZXR when using the DBPro daughter board. In fact I've been using SPDIF since my first DAC last year, and now my new DAC a couple of weeks ago. So I wouldn't say it's normal as in my case I don't have the issue. My system specs are listed.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> A day late, dollar short in my reply...
> 
> Anyway I don't get any pops and clicks from my ZXR when using the DBPro daughter board. In fact I've been using SPDIF since my first DAC last year, and now my new DAC a couple of weeks ago. So I wouldn't say it's normal as in my case I don't have the issue. My system specs are listed.


That is good then! In fact I seem to have not been hearing that starting pop anymore either I am used to it or it is gone...

You can replace the DAC's on the ZXR?


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> You can replace the DAC's on the ZXR?


I actually bought a stand alone for my Audioengine A5+ powered speaker system - Audioengine D1 DAC. But just recently replaced it with a high end DAC from Teac (UD-503) because I wanted something better, and it has a far better headphone amp. With that the only time I need to touch the ZXR card is for gaming where the ZXR is designed for gaming.

If it wasn't for gaming I'd completely dump the ZXR as I don't need it for music since both DACs use USB to port music over. That said, I do use ZXR's DBPro to connect "digitally" at times but it's really not needed, and is actually inferior to the USB connection of the Teac DAC due to its design. The Teac is designed to get better sound quality form the USB side when connected to a PC. For Windows PC's you'll need to install a special driver from Teac for the unit to work.


----------



## Paul17041993

With the suddenly worsened random headphone switch bug I'm seriously considering ditching this card.

Only problem is there's very little other options with decent quality, and PCCaseGear just straight-out don't sell soundcards anymore. Not even any creative or asus DACs, only standard headphone DACs (audioengine)...


----------



## sygnus21

I've been using Creative's SoundBlaster cards since the AWE64 Gold back in 1998 to their ZXR, but I'm afraid their time with me may have come to an end due to their continued abysmal driver support. It seem to me Creative has taken the attitude of forcing users to purchase new cards in order to overcome driver issues with the previous models, especially when a new OS is released. And if you do get a new driver release it's never in a timely manner and issues may still exist. Their driver support is simply horrendous.

That said, lurking in one of the Hi-Fi forums I discovered that Creative actually released a DAC called the SoundBlaster X7 which looks really good and got a great review here. What's cool about it is it also does gaming and multi-channel support. I'd never get one though as I simply don't trust Creative anymore with regards to driver support. Plus as a purely music DAC, I don't think it'll touch my Teac UD-503.

Oh, and there are other less expensive good DACs out there for those looking to go that route, you just have to research and decide on what you want in one. Example if you've got powered speakers the Audioengine D1 DAC at $169 is great for music; however, if headphones support is important, especially high end types, look elsewhere.

Peace


----------



## Paul17041993

The X7 is not worth the current price IMO, but my current target is about exactly what it provides with an internal speaker amp as optional.
Problem with options from ASUS as well is said company cant make software for crap, so they're likely in the same bag as creative...


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> The X7 is not worth the current price IMO, but my current target is about exactly what it provides with an internal speaker amp as optional.
> Problem with options from ASUS as well is said company cant make software for crap, so they're likely in the same bag as creative...


I agree with all you have mentioned and the same with the person above. The X7 is way overpriced. I think it was during the holidays last year that they had a huge discount on almost all of their products. The X7 was between $100 to $150 less but still not worth it in my eyes. I could have sworn that I have seen either a MB or a soundcard that has changeable DAC's but I have not been able to relocate what I saw.

As far as ASUS goes. So far my track record with them on software is miles above my experience with Creative and their software. I have a Rampage IV Black Ed MB and I use the included AI suite. I have had no problems whatsoever with the AI suite though I only use the BIOS to OC and not any software.

With a registry hack I was able to get rid of that pop crack. But I have noticed there seems to be no difference between the two DTS: Neo options of Cinema mode and music mode. I haven't really tested it out much but I used to notice the difference pretty easily.....


----------



## Cyb3r

sadly asus has a very ****ty record on both quality controll and drivers lately for pretty much everything they produce if you don't have problems it's great to take away from my monitor experience with them if it wasn't for amazon i'd still have dead pixels in very weird positions and backlight bleed i returned the replacement in the end since that one had the backlight bleed / 5 smeared pixels my current one MG279q has 1 dead in a position you only notice if you look for it and one halfdead one (blue or green is dead i can't remember it's been 6months since i tested it)

but stuff like that should not happen on a frequent basis on a 600$ screen sadly if you look at the reviews by people for the MG279q it's down to lottery if you got dead pixels / backlight bleed or not


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> sadly asus has a very ****ty record on both quality controll and drivers lately for pretty much everything they produce if you don't have problems it's great to take away from my monitor experience with them if it wasn't for amazon i'd still have dead pixels in very weird positions and backlight bleed i returned the replacement in the end since that one had the backlight bleed / 5 smeared pixels my current one MG279q has 1 dead in a position you only notice if you look for it and one halfdead one (blue or green is dead i can't remember it's been 6months since i tested it)
> 
> but stuff like that should not happen on a frequent basis on a 600$ screen sadly if you look at the reviews by people for the MG279q it's down to lottery if you got dead pixels / backlight bleed or not


I have heard that about their monitors in general. WHich is one of the reasons I got an AOC gsync monitor another reason is it was also $50 cheaper). I agree on moving away from a company if you have frequent problems with their products. But this is not easy to do with sound cards because I have had great experiences with Sound Blaster over many years and not to mention it is very difficult to find anything with the same specs and features for the same price......


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> The X7 is not worth the current price IMO, but my current target is about exactly what it provides with an internal speaker amp as optional.
> Problem with options from ASUS as well is said company cant make software for crap, so they're likely in the same bag as creative...


I just mentioned it as another option. Haven't really looked at it from a price to performance comparison.

As for Asus, I won't touch their PC products (well I did buy an Asus laptop) because I don't trust their customer service. As a system builder building high end gaming rigs and like their motherboards but won't touch them because of their bad rep on customer service. I'll also add that I wasn't thrilled with their CS when I needed to get a replacement power supply for my Asus laptop. In the end I wound up purchasing a replacement because of the BS they put me through, and wanted me to go through just to get a replacement. This further enhanced my resolve of never buying any of their products.

At any rate, from what I understand, Asus may have issues with CS, but driver support isn't / wasn't one of them, so...

And yeah, the soundcard market is pretty limited with Creative dominating there so it's pretty much Creative, Asus, or bust. I myself have never used anything but Creative's cards. However for my next build I'll pretty much stick with the MB's integrated card and use my DAC system for music.


----------



## Cyb3r

@madmaxneo the only other option that ticked all the boxes for the screen i wanted sadly has even worse problems even though they use the same exact panel don't ask me how lol.

but i do know asus has issues with certain things @ their audiocards not going to say creative is flawless but i'll take their custom drivers over asus


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> @madmaxneo the only other option that ticked all the boxes for the screen i wanted sadly has even worse problems even though they use the same exact panel don't ask me how lol.
> 
> but i do know asus has issues with certain things @ their audiocards not going to say creative is flawless but i'll take their custom drivers over asus


I did not know ASUS also had issues with their soundcards as well. Since I first got into OCing 2 years ago I have notice a horrible trend in mostly great products and horrible customer service.


----------



## Cyb3r

@madmaxneo mostly with some off the eax and dts codecs where some games / sound runs really badly to not


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Just got the V5-OPA-D review samples from Burson Audio to test for them.



Will let you guys know what I think after a week or so of use and comparison to various other op-amps.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Just got the V5-OPA-D review samples from Burson Audio to test for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Will let you guys know what I think after a week or so of use and comparison to various other op-amps.


Is there a sound blaster card that has interchangeable Op Amps?


----------



## NCSUZoSo

From the latest line, the ZXR is the only one.

Here was my previous setup:

Creative ZXR (2x AD8597, 4x ADA4627-1BRZ) w/ DC "Germanium" Mod



This is the "Germanium" DC Cap Mod:


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> From the latest line, the ZXR is the only one.
> 
> Here was my previous setup:
> 
> Creative ZXR (2x AD8597, 4x ADA4627-1BRZ) w/ DC "Germanium" Mod
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I did not realize that. Now where is a good place to order Op Amps from for sound cards?


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I have purchased from everywhere from Digikey to Mouser to Ebay. If you have no soldering experience or understand how to put an IC onto the DIP adapter you should stick to direct replacement options or purchase pre-made ICs on adapters from Ebay.

A few popular choices (in various packages (8-DIP, 8-SOIC, TO-99-8)):

LME49710HA
AD8597
ADA4627-1BRZ
OPA627SM
LME49990
MUSE01
MUSE02

All of those except the very expensive MUSE01/02 require adapters to install into the ZXR. There are other direct replacement models, but I never went for the easy stuff because usually the higher performing models weren't in a 8-DIP package. I have a MUSE01 and I am not THAT impressed with it, not compared to these Burson OPA-V5-D (which I have no idea what the retail cost is on).

Also here is this:





I highly suggest reading through my thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1435931/zxr-op-amp-suggestions-needed-and-some-op-amp-general-questions


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> I have purchased from everywhere from Digikey to Mouser to Ebay. If you have no soldering experience or understand how to put an IC onto the DIP adapter you should stick to direct replacement options or purchase pre-made ICs on adapters from Ebay.
> 
> A few popular choices (in various packages (8-DIP, 8-SOIC, TO-99-8)):
> 
> LME49710HA
> AD8597
> ADA4627-1BRZ
> OPA627SM
> LME49990
> MUSE01
> MUSE02
> 
> All of those except the very expensive MUSE01/02 require adapters to install into the ZXR. There are other direct replacement models, but I never went for the easy stuff because usually the higher performing models weren't in a 8-DIP package. I have a MUSE01 and I am not THAT impressed with it, not compared to these Burson OPA-V5-D (which I have no idea what the retail cost is on).
> 
> Also here is this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly suggest reading through my thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1435931/zxr-op-amp-suggestions-needed-and-some-op-amp-general-questions


Yeah I am not that into it to have to do some soldering and what not as I have not done that in ages (more than 20yrs). I could swear that I remember seeing a sound card somewhere that had DACS you could easily replace without soldering.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

You don't have to solder, just the ones I know enough about to recommend you do. The MUSE01 doesn't require any soldering. Any DIP8 package op-amp will go straight in and there are hundreds/thousands.

Plus if you do like I said and use Ebay you can get any of the ones I recommended pre-soldered onto a DIP-8 adapter that goes straight in without any soldering on your end. They usually charge $5-$10 + parts.


----------



## Brandon138

Any suggestions what to mess with on the equalizer to tone down highhat sounds? It's a bit too sharp.


----------



## sygnus21

Play with the EQ and let your ears be the judge. Hard for us to tell what you like sound wise. For me I tweak the highs (right side) down a tad while bumping the mids to left a little. I would say it also depends on what you're listening to. For me I save different pre-sets based on what genre I'm listening to and tweak from there. Your millage may vary.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> Any suggestions what to mess with on the equalizer to tone down highhat sounds? It's a bit too sharp.


Do you have Crystalizer enabled? If so turn it down or off. Actually turn off anything else that SBX is doing (surround for example) and see if it remains. Then the obvious thing to do if that doesn't work is to play with the EQ.


----------



## Snakesoul

Hi all,

Anyone else experienced the scratching and very unpleasant sound when using headphones?
After it does it, a very high sound like" piiiiii" I got no sound... (sorry for the example but it's the only one I know), I have to restart the pc.. Is there any way to see if it creates an error (like in event viewer or something?).
Is there a fix for this?
Thanks in advance,


----------



## Jubijub

Does anyone here uses their SBZ with good headphones (I'd say Sennheiser DH6xx/7xx/8xx, Shure 1xxx or AKG 7xx/8xx) ?
Is the soundcard enough, or did you put an amp ?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone else experienced the scratching and very unpleasant sound when using headphones?
> After it does it, a very high sound like" piiiiii" I got no sound... (sorry for the example but it's the only one I know), I have to restart the pc.. Is there any way to see if it creates an error (like in event viewer or something?).
> Is there a fix for this?
> Thanks in advance,


First thing I recommend is going through your sound panel and checking to see what playback devices you have running, there may be a conflict of some sort. I would then try uninstalling then reinstalling the SBZ software and drivers.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone else experienced the scratching and very unpleasant sound when using headphones?
> After it does it, a very high sound like" piiiiii" I got no sound... (sorry for the example but it's the only one I know), I have to restart the pc.. Is there any way to see if it creates an error (like in event viewer or something?).
> Is there a fix for this?
> Thanks in advance,


plug it without the screw that fixed mine


----------



## moonbogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Does anyone here uses their SBZ with good headphones (I'd say Sennheiser DH6xx/7xx/8xx, Shure 1xxx or AKG 7xx/8xx) ?
> Is the soundcard enough, or did you put an amp ?


This is exactly what I was wondering. I actually just bought some HD700's and used Fidelio X2's before that. They both sound great to me, but people claim I am missing out on audio quality because of the high output impedance of the ZxR. I don't have another amp to compare it to, so I was wondering if anyone has done a comparison and noticed any differences.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Does anyone here uses their SBZ with good headphones (I'd say Sennheiser DH6xx/7xx/8xx, Shure 1xxx or AKG 7xx/8xx) ?
> Is the soundcard enough, or did you put an amp ?


I run two setups with my SoundMAGIC HP150s and Shure SE425, the ZXR stands up very well, however mine is heavily modded and upgraded so I can't give you a clear idea of how the stock ZXR compares.

However with my upgraded ZXR, it hangs in there with my Aune T1 + Schiit Magni 2 and in someways it actually surpasses the other setup (bass for example).


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> I run two setups with my SoundMAGIC HP150s and Shure SE425, the ZXR stands up very well, however mine is heavily modded and upgraded so I can't give you a clear idea of how the stock ZXR compares.
> 
> However with my upgraded ZXR, it hangs in there with my Aune T1 + Schiit Magni 2 and in someways it actually surpasses the other setup (bass for example).


how do you mod a ZXR????? elaborate plz


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> I run two setups with my SoundMAGIC HP150s and Shure SE425, the ZXR stands up very well, however mine is heavily modded and upgraded so I can't give you a clear idea of how the stock ZXR compares.
> 
> However with my upgraded ZXR, it hangs in there with my Aune T1 + Schiit Magni 2 and in someways it actually surpasses the other setup (bass for example).


What do you mean by heavily modded and upgraded?


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> What do you mean by heavily modded and upgraded?


i want to know the same thing. I didnt know you can mod these things.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> i want to know the same thing. I didnt know you can mod these things.


You can pay good money to put aftermarket op-amps into the ZXR. There's no scientific basis to support the idea of a sound improvement with better op-amps, and nobody that actually spends money on them bothers to do a proper ABX test to check for placebo or not, but anyway, people with lots of money to burn swear by the "upgrades".


----------



## umeng2002

The best thing anyone can do to increase the quality of their audio is to buy higher end headphones or speakers. And AVOID "gamer" marketed gear.

ONCE you have those, then worry about driving them properly with better DACs and AMPs, whether they be on your sound card or external devices.

You can polish a turd only so much.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> The best thing anyone can do to increase the quality of their audio is to buy higher end headphones or speakers. And AVOID "gamer" marketed gear.
> 
> ONCE you have those, then worry about driving them properly with better DACs and AMPs, whether they be on your sound card or external devices.
> 
> You can polish a turd only so much.


But shiny "sounds" so much better!!.....lol

I have the Logitech z906 speaker system. They sound pretty good in fact they sound better than the sony surround sound system I had in hear before. I can tell the difference between my PC's onboard sound and my soundblaster Zx sound through the z906s.. The onboard sound is supposed to be pretty good but the sound card sounds that much better. I know my system is not high end but I believe they are more than worth the price.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> What do you mean by heavily modded and upgraded?


This is the main mod on my ZXR: http://www.head-fi.org/t/705284/germaniums-sound-blaster-zxr-mod-thread

Amazing results, but you need to have a moderate amount of soldering experience to even think about attempting it. I have done lots of hardware mods during my two decades building PCs including volt mods to motherboards and video cards, but the DC Cap mod for the ZXR by "Germanium" takes the prize for night and day results when using high end amps/speakers. I am an Electrical Engineering student, so I take more of an interest in this stuff than most and what we did to our ZXR is a simple DC (direct coupled) mod that some companies design into the circuitry stock. Read the thread for more detail.

This is my version of the mod, everyone's comes out different. Heck some people put the caps into a container and run leads to the card with the caps secured in a box on top of the card.

Here you short the crappy electrolytic capacitors (their RC characteristics are less pleasing to the ears for most people) in place of low Farad value, high quality ERSE PulseX (is what I chose) that are used to achieve the mod.


Here I can tell you which capacitors are for which channels. The 4 towards the mounting plate are for front left and right, while the other three are for Rear L/R and Center


This mod really makes the mid-range shine and brings the ZXR into a new level of audio performance. I run my rig with Canare cables into a Yamaha RX-V863 multi-channel input then outputs into Wharfedale Diamond 220s. Then I can also run headphones into Shure SE425 or SoundMAGIC HP150s. I also have an Aune T1 + Schiit Audio Magni 2 to compare to the ZXR with upgraded op-amps and modded circuitry. The ZXR really does surprise me, it really is an impressive card especially with the Burson Audio V5-OPA-D op-amps installed!


I made a thread on OCN, but got very little interest: http://www.overclock.net/t/1552548/creative-zxr-film-cap-d-c-mod-germaniums-mod

Can't say I didn't try


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> This is the main mod on my ZXR: http://www.head-fi.org/t/705284/germaniums-sound-blaster-zxr-mod-thread
> 
> Amazing results, but you need to have a moderate amount of soldering experience to even think about attempting it. I have done lots of hardware mods during my two decades building PCs including volt mods to motherboards and video cards, but the DC Cap mod for the ZXR by "Germanium" takes the prize for night and day results when using high end amps/speakers. I am an Electrical Engineering student, so I take more of an interest in this stuff than most and what we did to our ZXR is a simple DC (direct coupled) mod that some companies design into the circuitry stock. Read the thread for more detail.
> 
> This is my version of the mod, everyone's comes out different. Heck some people put the caps into a container and run leads to the card with the caps secured in a box on top of the card.
> 
> Here you short the crappy electrolytic capacitors (their RC characteristics are less pleasing to the ears for most people) in place of low value high quality ERSE PulseX (is what I chose) that are used to achieve the mod.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I can tell you which capacitors are for which channels. The 4 towards the mounting plate are for front left and right, while the other three are for Rear L/R and Center
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mod really makes the mid-range shine and brings the ZXR into a new level of audio performance. I run my rig with Canare cables into a Yamaha RX-V863 multi-channel input then outputs into Wharfedale Diamond 220s. Then I can also run headphones into Shure SE425 or SoundMAGIC HP150s. I also have an Aune T1 + Schiit Audio Magni 2 to compare to the ZXR with upgraded op-amps and modded circuitry. The ZXR really does surprise me, it really is an impressive card especially with the Burson Audio V5-OPA-D op-amps installed!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a thread on OCN, but got very little interest: http://www.overclock.net/t/1552548/creative-zxr-film-cap-d-c-mod-germaniums-mod
> 
> Can't say I didn't try


That is some really great stuff. I have not got that much into modding things by soldering since the late 70's early 80's....lol. Yeah shows my age but I am kind of interested. Though I doubt I would ever get into it.


----------



## DaClownie

Question for you guys... I have the Sound Blaster Z with the microphone... is it possible to get the ACM stand alone? and if so... is it even worth it? I don't feel like I'm having issues powering my Sennheiser Game One's as I turn the volume on the headset down entirely and run the computer's audio at 30%. I just wasn't sure if it made the connections more convenient and perhaps improve sound quality?


----------



## Waro

Afaik it decreases sound quality a little bit. The ACM makes sense for people with headphones that are too easy to drive and get too loud with the soundcard.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Afaik it decreases sound quality a little bit. The ACM makes sense for people with headphones that are too easy to drive and get too loud with the soundcard.


That sounds... like a bad product then. OK, cool. Thanks for the info


----------



## Denca

Is it possible to connect the front audio panel to the Sound Blaster Z?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denca*
> 
> Is it possible to connect the front audio panel to the Sound Blaster Z?


Yes. The connector is on the end of the board.


----------



## Denca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Yes. The connector is on the end of the board.


Thanks


----------



## x7007

Did no one try to plug the card not using the screw ? it would fix 2 issues

1. the undetected sound card device - the card will always be detected
2. it won't make those screaming weird noises that can make you deaf randomly

for me it had been working 100% for more than half a year since I plug the card without a screw.


----------



## Denca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Yes. The connector is on the end of the board.


Will the front panel be amplified?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone else experienced the scratching and very unpleasant sound when using headphones?
> After it does it, a very high sound like" piiiiii" I got no sound... (sorry for the example but it's the only one I know), I have to restart the pc.. Is there any way to see if it creates an error (like in event viewer or something?).
> Is there a fix for this?
> Thanks in advance,


You need the registry patch from creative to "fix" the buffer corruption, I cant post the patch here so you'll have to contact them yourself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*


Now replace the op-amps with valves


----------



## erocker

I just picked up a Zx for cheap and I can't hear myself through the mic. I can select "Listen to this device" and it works (with a delay), but I have no mic option under: Speakers>Playback>Levels which I have on my onboard sound plus an old card I have. Anyone know a fix?

Thanks!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> I just picked up a Zx for cheap and I can't hear myself through the mic. I can select "Listen to this device" and it works (with a delay), but I have no mic option under: Speakers>Playback>Levels which I have on my onboard sound plus an old card I have. Anyone know a fix?
> 
> Thanks!


Pretty sure there's an option in the mixing page on the SBZ panel, in the settings submenu for the microphone/input.
Though this could just be a wrapper for the windows "listen to this", I don't entirely remember...


----------



## erocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Pretty sure there's an option in the mixing page on the SBZ panel, in the settings submenu for the microphone/input.
> Though this could just be a wrapper for the windows "listen to this", I don't entirely remember...


Yeah, it's just "listen to this". The delay is bad. I have a feeling this is a crappy driver problem.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Now replace the op-amps with valves


LOL, speaking of tubes check out one of the tubes I snagged off Ebay at a steal. 1963 Amperex Holland 7308 Bugle Boy

http://www.head-fi.org/t/759230/1963-amperex-holland-7308-bugle-boy-first-one-ever-spotted-now-for-sale

It had never before been spotted online since audiotubes.com began tracking them. There is an official email from them in the link above.

I use tubes for my Aune T1 + Schiit Magni 2 and also my Fender Blues Jr. I LOVE antique tubes








Quote:


> This tube has one of those Tektronix stickers on it that you can't pull off. However the logo is obvious from the start in this picture you can see the logo barely showing at the bottom of the Tektronix sticker and the 7308 sticker, but I have more.
> 
> Tube Specs:
> **** This tester was prepared by Mr. Paul Hart of Falls Church , Virginia. *****
> 
> It's a Triplett 3444 / Westmore 501 that has been enhanced.
> 
> Industry Bogey transconductance = 12,500/12,500 µmhos &
> Industry Bogey plate current = 15/15 mA
> Results =
> 10,600/11,400 µmhos ~ 11.0/12.0 mA




Blues Jr:


----------



## jincuteguy

Does anyone knows how to pass the SBX surround from any of the Z cards (i.e Z, Zx, ZxR soundcards) to an external DAC / Amp such as the new Chord Mojo? thx.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Does anyone knows how to pass the SBX surround from any of the Z cards (i.e Z, Zx, ZxR soundcards) to an external DAC / Amp such as the new Chord Mojo? thx.


You have to use the sound card's optical output, and enable "Play stereo mix using digital output" or whatever it's called on the Z cards.


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You have to use the sound card's optical output, and enable "Play stereo mix using digital output" or whatever it's called on the Z cards.


Why do I have to enable "play stereo mix using digital output"? can't I just hook up to the Optical output of the Z card?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Why do I have to enable "play stereo mix using digital output"? can't I just hook up to the Optical output of the Z card?


Well it's technically two devices according to Windows. The Analog output is the default 5.1 "Speakers" and the Digital out is another, stereo-only, output.

By default, the SBX stuff isn't passed to this "other" device. So in the Creative control panel, you have to set the driver to send those effects over the digital output.

And that stereo mix down mixes all the 5.1 "Speakers" to a stereo signal, so it's not just the front L and R speakers. Be sure to also have the speakers/ headphone configured properly in the control panel too.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> Does anyone knows how to pass the SBX surround from any of the Z cards (i.e Z, Zx, ZxR soundcards) to an external DAC / Amp such as the new Chord Mojo? thx.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You have to use the sound card's optical output, and enable "Play stereo mix using digital output" or whatever it's called on the Z cards.


If the particular DAC supports dolby or dts via optical in you can also enable encoding in the soundcard instead of the plain "stereo mix".


----------



## jincuteguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Well it's technically two devices according to Windows. The Analog output is the default 5.1 "Speakers" and the Digital out is another, stereo-only, output.
> 
> By default, the SBX stuff isn't passed to this "other" device. So in the Creative control panel, you have to set the driver to send those effects over the digital output.
> 
> And that stereo mix down mixes all the 5.1 "Speakers" to a stereo signal, so it's not just the front L and R speakers. Be sure to also have the speakers/ headphone configured properly in the control panel too.


So if I used the Optical out, would it bypass the soundcard DAC / Amp? Cause if not, then optical out to my other external DAC / Amp would be Double Amping?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So if I used the Optical out, would it bypass the soundcard DAC / Amp? Cause if not, then optical out to my other external DAC / Amp would be Double Amping?


Yes that bypasses the sound card's DAC and amp, since optical out sends out a digital signal while a DAC converts digital to analog and an amp amps that analog signal. You'd be skipping all of that thus getting the best of both worlds (sound card features + superior DAC and amp).


----------



## lb_felipe

Is there any difference in terms of latency/lag/delay among these following setups?

Razer Surround software > Optical Onboard Motherboard Audio > External DAC

Razer Surround software > USB Motherboard > External DAC

DPS Sound Blaster Z > SBX software > Optical Sound Blaster Z > External DAC

USB Motherboard > Sound Blaster X7

Goal: getting always the SBX or Razer Surround effects for gaming.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lb_felipe*
> 
> Is there any difference in terms of latency/lag/delay among these following setups?
> 
> Razer Surround software > Optical Onboard Motherboard Audio > External DAC
> 
> Razer Surround software > USB Motherboard > External DAC
> 
> DPS Sound Blaster Z > SBX software > Optical Sound Blaster Z > External DAC
> 
> USB Motherboard > Sound Blaster X7
> 
> Goal: getting always the SBX or Razer Surround effects for gaming.


Nothing that you would notice, if there was a difference.

The SBX performs the calculations on the actual card. Razer software and the MB3 from Creative work on the CPU and the results passed to the chosen output device. Even then, I don't think there would be an appreciable difference in latency.


----------



## monuk

looking to get a zxr since there is a deal on over easter, what i want to know is, is there any mb compatibility issues ? there was a thread i fell on over at creative but that way back in 2014 and its the same few people posting the issue.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monuk*
> 
> looking to get a zxr since there is a deal on over easter, what i want to know is, is there any mb compatibility issues ? there was a thread i fell on over at creative but that way back in 2014 and its the same few people posting the issue.


Not any motherboard compatibility issues that I know of, but definitely _profanity of your choice_ drivers...


----------



## monuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Not any motherboard compatibility issues that I know of, but definitely _profanity of your choice_ drivers...


yea been there with past sb cards lol,use to use the daniel k drivers for my old prelude i had for years


----------



## Cyb3r

ya might have a minor issue with certain armored boards due to layout (or those that put excessive big shields on audioparts) but appart from that i have to say for once the stock drivers aren't instantly ready for the garbage bin


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> i have to say for once the stock drivers aren't instantly ready for the garbage bin


Because they're pretty much the only versions that were actually functional for most people, or at least without registry patches.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Because they're pretty much the only versions that were actually functional for most people, or at least without registry patches.


I wonder why it has got that bad with the drivers over the years. Apparently Creative is not the only one with problems on their sound card drivers. I have read similar reports on Asus and Turtle Beach. Could it be a Windows thing?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I wonder why it has got that bad with the drivers over the years. Apparently Creative is not the only one with problems on their sound card drivers. I have read similar reports on Asus and Turtle Beach. Could it be a Windows thing?


That microsoft gradually fix and change their own APIs over updates and versions, while the driver developers have no clue what they are doing? certainly.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> That microsoft gradually fix and change their own APIs over updates and versions, while the driver developers have no clue what they are doing? certainly.


Makes sense then. It is probably a bigger hassle than what I can imagine for MS to actually keep all of the individual developers up to date on their changes and what not. It would also probably be a real pain to do some sort of technical write up to explain what they did each and every time they changed a driver around. Of course if they had to explain everything like that it might expose the data sniffing they do....lol


----------



## monuk

from what i have been reading the creative drivers seem allot better since the xfi days over the operating systems i have used, had no issues with the modded prelude drivers thats if you stuck with same sets when they updated them, if you mixed and matched pax/Daniel k you were asking for problems. you can even download the disc now you could never do that before if you lost it ,creative use to charge for the dam thing







. creative may of sacked the old driver team lol;


----------



## Cyb3r

probably lol

but yeah paul i meant more in as how terrible the original xfi drivers where (not that the zx/r drivers are that much better it's enough off an improvement where i don't need to reinstall a driver every 2 weeks cause windows decided oh hey there's no sound card in here cause your driver went haywire XD)


----------



## iARDAs

Are Z series still having problems under Windows 10?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Are Z series still having problems under Windows 10?


I've not had any problems but one.

Computer going to sleep will knock out the card. Going to sleep again brings it back.

I don't actually have my computer go to sleep, so it doesn't effect me.


----------



## monuk

no issues here but only had the zxr under a week lol , was a clean and hassle free install even swapping between the nvida sound for when i watch films so mixing drivers does not give issues as well ,just got the free MOH allied assault off origin working under eax as well


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monuk*
> 
> no issues here but only had the zxr under a week lol , was a clean and hassle free install even swapping between the nvida sound for when i watch films so mixing drivers does not give issues as well ,just got the free MOH allied assault off origin working under eax as well


Agreed, I switch between the ZxR (Headphones) and HDMI out (Preamp) using default audio every day. No problems.


----------



## monuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Agreed, I switch between the ZxR (Headphones) and HDMI out (Preamp) using default audio every day. No problems.


i tried the same a while ago with xfi cards and had issues might be due too the old chip was hardware controlled and this mad the drivers unstable or crash,happy i can run both though , only issue is using analog out to amp and hdmi to tv on the zxr and hdmi from nvidia to amp,when i swap formats i have to pull the hdmi out that is direct to the tv or the screen is messed up for the nvidia to work , dam sure its the nvidia drivers that problem


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Are Z series still having problems under Windows 10?


There hasn't been any driver releases, so yes, they still suffer from a very long list of bugs and faults.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Are Z series still having problems under Windows 10?


It's not Windows you need to worry about it is the software drivers overall that cause problems here and there.


----------



## thuNDa

so it's done, i've read the whole thread lol.

one thing bugged me, so i must dig out what has been posted years ago:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Try setting it to stereo, the 5.1 is completely useless for me as well, even making binaural sounds such as the barber shop sound mono and behind me.
> 
> I dont understand why anyone would buy this card with all the issue, lies and deceit creative has given us.
> 
> If possible use the return policy, and get anything not creative


"barber shop" does not work with SBX surround enabled, but only with stereo headphones without any "virtual surround".

Ok, now i feel better.








___________________________________________________________________________________________

Now my experience so far with the SBZ(bought it used for 50€, while the former owner already took care of the LED's







) :

I upgraded to it solely due to SBX surround(for my headphones), which seemed to offer better soundquality than the CMSS-3D on my X-fi xtreme gamer, from which i was bored after so many years anyway(and from CMSS-3D even more, which i have used for 13 years now lol - yes, old







).

I was already satisfied with how the x-fi could drive my 150 Ohm Sennheiser HD590's(still asked myself from time to time, if i should buy an amp but didn't bother in the end).

When i bought the SBZ, i didn't even know that it would have an amp on the headphone out(ye, SBX surround i wanted, for the rest i assumed it would be still on par with the X-fi), but the more i was surprised how it actually improved the behaviour of my headphones.
I would say, that it's a comparable step up from cheap onboard sound, to an X-fi(xtreme gamer), which i used parallel to the SBZ at first(which surprisingly didn't seem to cause any issues, just had to select either of them to be the standard playback device), so i could just plug my headphones to either and compare.

So i was very pleased with the sq(music), but when i went ingame(the division, BF 4 - both set to give out multichannel) to test SBX surround, i already saw myself ripping the card out again the same day.
Of course, i adjusted SBX surround like the picture above the slider suggests, to take advantage of full virtual surround, which means i put it to *100%*.
The thing is, this absolutly killed any accurate determination from where the soundsource was, and the blending of the channels was already very off when i only turned like 45° ingame.
At that occasion, the sound was almost exclusevely coming from either side of my headphones(depending to which side i turned ingame of course), while the soundsource was still not even at the edge of my screen.

Well, long story short: Now i use *30%* Surround(like it's even set up in Creatives own FPS-profile), and unlike the picture above the slider suggests, i get accurate positional audio from all directions.







(but i will test how far i could turn it up, until it messes up the accuracy, which *67%* already does for me BTW)

Other things:

Occasionally i have my guitar plugged into my soundcard, and play along and/or record in the program "Riffworks", which now crashes when i select the SBZ Asio driver, with the message "device not connected"... (i tried alot so far, including driver cleaner and using different samplerates, like the ones which worked with my x-fi in this program)

The Asiodriver works so far in other programs tho, and can be set to 2ms (where i haven't tested yet, if that still doesn't induce crackling in the recording).

The End.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> -snippperz-


In short I can only recommend you use a different device for ASIO as as far as I know it never worked on the Z series, and for SBX surround I have it completely disabled.

Currently the only things I use in this card are the EQ and crystalliser. I'm likely going to replace it with a HDMI DAC/receiver and a dedicated headphone amp/DAC sometime soon, if I need a mic I'll get a professional one.


----------



## Madmaxneo

I have noticed at times on this thread that there are some people who get a crappy card and do nothing but bash Creative, much like the post @thuNDa found above. I thought about going over to another card or manufacturer so I did some research. I scoured through forums and reviews and what I found was interesting. It seems that no sound card manufacturer is without it's driver issues. The interesting thing is there seems to be less bad about Creative than other comparable cards and I have found that Creative's prices are much lower than the other comparable cards. It would be nice if someone could produce a sound card that has great driver support, has great sound quality, and is not expensive. Back in the late 90's I was looking for a good sound card and I veered away from Creative because they were expensive compared to a Turtle Beach card with the same specs. I really loved that card, and it had power. I used that card all the way in the mid 2000's and I even had a hodge podge 7.1 system set up to it (3 different speaker systems...lol). Yes that card was 7.1 capable. Nowadays it seems that Turtle Beach has gotten more expensive and Creative makes just as good and gets slightly better reviews.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have noticed at times on this thread that there are some people who get a crappy card and do nothing but bash Creative, much like the post @thuNDa found above. I thought about going over to another card or manufacturer so I did some research. I scoured through forums and reviews and what I found was interesting. *It seems that no sound card manufacturer is without it's driver issues. The interesting thing is there seems to be less bad about Creative than other comparable cards and I have found that Creative's prices are much lower than the other comparable cards.* It would be nice if someone could produce a sound card that has great driver support, has great sound quality, and is not expensive. Back in the late 90's I was looking for a good sound card and I veered away from Creative because they were expensive compared to a Turtle Beach card with the same specs. I really loved that card, and it had power. I used that card all the way in the mid 2000's and I even had a hodge podge 7.1 system set up to it (3 different speaker systems...lol). Yes that card was 7.1 capable. Nowadays it seems that Turtle Beach has gotten more expensive and Creative makes just as good and gets slightly better reviews.


And such is basically why I'm still here, ASUS cards are expensive and they technically don't come with official drivers, which leaves them with unofficial ones that apparently don't work too well in win10 anyway?

Making my own custom 16+8 channel DAC, ADC and DSP box was an idea I had some time back. However at this point I've figured it's more ideal just to use HDMI DACs and other basic sound devices and do things in software, including mapping multiple audio devices into one virtual device. I haven't implemented anything just yet though so I cant say much else yet...


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> And such is basically why I'm still here, ASUS cards are expensive and they technically don't come with official drivers, which leaves them with unofficial ones that apparently don't work too well in win10 anyway?
> 
> Making my own custom 16+8 channel DAC, ADC and DSP box was an idea I had some time back. However at this point I've figured it's more ideal just to use HDMI DACs and other basic sound devices and do things in software, including mapping multiple audio devices into one virtual device. I haven't implemented anything just yet though so I cant say much else yet...


I wish I had the inclination to do something of the like and create my own custom set up. I would like better sound quality than what my Zx provides and was thinking of the ZxR, but that only increases the db by 4 from 116 to 120. I am not sure if it is worth the price difference. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> so it's done, i've read the whole thread lol.
> 
> one thing bugged me, so i must dig out what has been posted years ago:
> "barber shop" does not work with SBX surround enabled, but only with stereo headphones without any "virtual surround".
> 
> Ok, now i feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Now my experience so far with the SBZ(bought it used for 50€, while the former owner already took care of the LED's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) :
> 
> I upgraded to it solely due to SBX surround(for my headphones), which seemed to offer better soundquality than the CMSS-3D on my X-fi xtreme gamer, from which i was bored after so many years anyway(and from CMSS-3D even more, which i have used for 13 years now lol - yes, old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I was already satisfied with how the x-fi could drive my 150 Ohm Sennheiser HD590's(still asked myself from time to time, if i should buy an amp but didn't bother in the end).
> 
> When i bought the SBZ, i didn't even know that it would have an amp on the headphone out(ye, SBX surround i wanted, for the rest i assumed it would be still on par with the X-fi), but the more i was surprised how it actually improved the behaviour of my headphones.
> I would say, that it's a comparable step up from cheap onboard sound, to an X-fi(xtreme gamer), which i used parallel to the SBZ at first(which surprisingly didn't seem to cause any issues, just had to select either of them to be the standard playback device), so i could just plug my headphones to either and compare.
> 
> So i was very pleased with the sq(music), but when i went ingame(the division, BF 4 - both set to give out multichannel) to test SBX surround, i already saw myself ripping the card out again the same day.
> Of course, i adjusted SBX surround like the picture above the slider suggests, to take advantage of full virtual surround, which means i put it to *100%*.
> The thing is, this absolutly killed any accurate determination from where the soundsource was, and the blending of the channels was already very off when i only turned like 45° ingame.
> At that occasion, the sound was almost exclusevely coming from either side of my headphones(depending to which side i turned ingame of course), while the soundsource was still not even at the edge of my screen.
> 
> Well, long story short: Now i use *30%* Surround(like it's even set up in Creatives own FPS-profile), and unlike the picture above the slider suggests, i get accurate positional audio from all directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but i will test how far i could turn it up, until it messes up the accuracy, which *67%* already does for me BTW)
> 
> Other things:
> 
> Occasionally i have my guitar plugged into my soundcard, and play along and/or record in the program "Riffworks", which now crashes when i select the SBZ Asio driver, with the message "device not connected"... (i tried alot so far, including driver cleaner and using different samplerates, like the ones which worked with my x-fi in this program)
> 
> The Asiodriver works so far in other programs tho, and can be set to 2ms (where i haven't tested yet, if that still doesn't induce crackling in the recording).
> 
> The End.


Im not using, nor did I use SBX back then

And yeah, id agree that it shouldent work as binaural is stereo, but the creative cards seems to want to -upmix- or do something funky instead of just playing it with the two channels its made in

Something i will have you know my old Xonar DX did not do (was set to 6 channels)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have noticed at times on this thread that there are some people who get a crappy card and do nothing but bash Creative, much like the post @thuNDa found above. I thought about going over to another card or manufacturer so I did some research. I scoured through forums and reviews and what I found was interesting. It seems that no sound card manufacturer is without it's driver issues. The interesting thing is there seems to be less bad about Creative than other comparable cards and I have found that Creative's prices are much lower than the other comparable cards. It would be nice if someone could produce a sound card that has great driver support, has great sound quality, and is not expensive. Back in the late 90's I was looking for a good sound card and I veered away from Creative because they were expensive compared to a Turtle Beach card with the same specs. I really loved that card, and it had power. I used that card all the way in the mid 2000's and I even had a hodge podge 7.1 system set up to it (3 different speaker systems...lol). Yes that card was 7.1 capable. Nowadays it seems that Turtle Beach has gotten more expensive and Creative makes just as good and gets slightly better reviews.


Creative deserves all the hate they get, they basicly ruined good sound in games by buying out Aurel3D or whatever it was called, then not using the tech they bought.

Also, legenary for ****ty support.. thank god there are people around like daniel_k though, that kept my old sb !Live 24-bit going for some years way back


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I would like better sound quality than what my Zx provides and was thinking of the ZxR, but that only increases the db by 4 from 116 to 120. I am not sure if it is worth the price difference. Any thoughts on that?


Unless you got some really super dooper quality cans I'd doubt there'd be any difference, that aside a better option would probably be a DAC or just an additional headphone amp.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Unless you got some really super dooper quality cans I'd doubt there'd be any difference, that aside a better option would probably be a DAC or just an additional headphone amp.


My speaker system is decent enough for me now, though I really want to hook up a 7.1 system one of these days and have side speakers..,...

I barely use my headphones, I wear glasses and I find headphones to be uncomfortable most of the time. Which is why I prefer earbuds when listening to music on the go.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Unless you got some really super dooper quality cans I'd doubt there'd be any difference, that aside a better option would probably be a DAC or just an additional headphone amp.
> 
> 
> 
> My speaker system is decent enough for me now, though I really want to hook up a 7.1 system one of these days and have side speakers..,...
> 
> I barely use my headphones, I wear glasses and I find headphones to be uncomfortable most of the time. Which is why I prefer earbuds when listening to music on the go.
Click to expand...

Sennheiser 558s. So light and soft that even with my glasses I can wear them literally all day.

That aside, I would not imagine the ZxR offers much in the realm of quality over the Zx. It has other features like the 1/4th jacks, RCA line in, etc that make it more useful, but I seriously doubt any quality differences would be worth the $200 the card costs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> so it's done, i've read the whole thread lol.
> 
> one thing bugged me, so i must dig out what has been posted years ago:
> "barber shop" does not work with SBX surround enabled, but only with stereo headphones without any "virtual surround".
> 
> Ok, now i feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Now my experience so far with the SBZ(bought it used for 50€, while the former owner already took care of the LED's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) :
> 
> I upgraded to it solely due to SBX surround(for my headphones), which seemed to offer better soundquality than the CMSS-3D on my X-fi xtreme gamer, from which i was bored after so many years anyway(and from CMSS-3D even more, which i have used for 13 years now lol - yes, old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I was already satisfied with how the x-fi could drive my 150 Ohm Sennheiser HD590's(still asked myself from time to time, if i should buy an amp but didn't bother in the end).
> 
> When i bought the SBZ, i didn't even know that it would have an amp on the headphone out(ye, SBX surround i wanted, for the rest i assumed it would be still on par with the X-fi), but the more i was surprised how it actually improved the behaviour of my headphones.
> I would say, that it's a comparable step up from cheap onboard sound, to an X-fi(xtreme gamer), which i used parallel to the SBZ at first(which surprisingly didn't seem to cause any issues, just had to select either of them to be the standard playback device), so i could just plug my headphones to either and compare.
> 
> So i was very pleased with the sq(music), but when i went ingame(the division, BF 4 - both set to give out multichannel) to test SBX surround, i already saw myself ripping the card out again the same day.
> Of course, i adjusted SBX surround like the picture above the slider suggests, to take advantage of full virtual surround, which means i put it to *100%*.
> The thing is, this absolutly killed any accurate determination from where the soundsource was, and the blending of the channels was already very off when i only turned like 45° ingame.
> At that occasion, the sound was almost exclusevely coming from either side of my headphones(depending to which side i turned ingame of course), while the soundsource was still not even at the edge of my screen.
> 
> Well, long story short: Now i use *30%* Surround(like it's even set up in Creatives own FPS-profile), and unlike the picture above the slider suggests, i get accurate positional audio from all directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but i will test how far i could turn it up, until it messes up the accuracy, which *67%* already does for me BTW)
> 
> Other things:
> 
> Occasionally i have my guitar plugged into my soundcard, and play along and/or record in the program "Riffworks", which now crashes when i select the SBZ Asio driver, with the message "device not connected"... (i tried alot so far, including driver cleaner and using different samplerates, like the ones which worked with my x-fi in this program)
> 
> The Asiodriver works so far in other programs tho, and can be set to 2ms (where i haven't tested yet, if that still doesn't induce crackling in the recording).
> 
> The End.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not using, nor did I use SBX back then
> 
> And yeah, id agree that it shouldent work as binaural is stereo, but the creative cards seems to want to -upmix- or do something funky instead of just playing it with the two channels its made in
> 
> Something i will have you know my old Xonar DX did not do (was set to 6 channels)
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have noticed at times on this thread that there are some people who get a crappy card and do nothing but bash Creative, much like the post @thuNDa found above. I thought about going over to another card or manufacturer so I did some research. I scoured through forums and reviews and what I found was interesting. It seems that no sound card manufacturer is without it's driver issues. The interesting thing is there seems to be less bad about Creative than other comparable cards and I have found that Creative's prices are much lower than the other comparable cards. It would be nice if someone could produce a sound card that has great driver support, has great sound quality, and is not expensive. Back in the late 90's I was looking for a good sound card and I veered away from Creative because they were expensive compared to a Turtle Beach card with the same specs. I really loved that card, and it had power. I used that card all the way in the mid 2000's and I even had a hodge podge 7.1 system set up to it (3 different speaker systems...lol). Yes that card was 7.1 capable. Nowadays it seems that Turtle Beach has gotten more expensive and Creative makes just as good and gets slightly better reviews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creative deserves all the hate they get, they basicly ruined good sound in games by buying out Aurel3D or whatever it was called, then not using the tech they bought.
> 
> Also, legenary for ****ty support.. thank god there are people around like daniel_k though, that kept my old sb !Live 24-bit going for some years way back
Click to expand...

My ZxR only up-mixes when Surround is on. Dunno what to tell ya.

As for the rest... There is no competitor in the PC sound space besides Asus, and they're both more expensive for the good cards, AND apparently have drivers that are just as bad. I could not get my hands on an STX II to save my life when I was looking for a 2nd card either, and I wanted to test it against the ZxR. Realtek isn't even close, and turtle beach is so obscure that even when I was looking for other cards to compare their name never even came up. So the only other option is external DAC.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> In short I can only recommend you use a different device for ASIO as as far as I know it never worked on the Z series, and for SBX surround I have it completely disabled.
> 
> Currently the only things I use in this card are the EQ and crystalliser. I'm likely going to replace it with a HDMI DAC/receiver and a dedicated headphone amp/DAC sometime soon, if I need a mic I'll get a professional one.


I tested the ASIO capabilities further, and they seem to be very solid, and I'm not seeing any difference compared to my former creative cards(audigy2, x-fi).
I can monitor without noticable delay/cracks, and could send to all available channels of the card:



http://imgur.com/WC9nZbu


I use SBX surround(30%) only for games(and until now, no complaints compared to CMSS-3D), everything else in the controlpanel is turned off/flat all the time here.


----------



## monuk

only way to fully use the ZxR is via the analog cables to the avr multi channel in as to me the digital side is weak due to its convert 2.1 to 5.1, the sub is just none existent thats why i use the audio in the gpu as you get all formats bitstreamed to the avr, that also goes for any of the z's, just the zxr has the opamps ect to take advantage of, one thing that ACM you get is class just for the inbuilt mic , pitty that was not invented back in the BF2 days.


----------



## Denca

I plugged my headphones to FRONT L/R because the amp on the Z card is way to strong for my new headphones. It works but the sound sounds weird. Is this normal?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monuk*
> 
> only way to fully use the ZxR is via the analog cables to the avr multi channel in as to me the digital side is weak due to its convert 2.1 to 5.1, the sub is just none existent thats why i use the audio in the gpu as you get all formats bitstreamed to the avr, that also goes for any of the z's, just the zxr has the opamps ect to take advantage of, one thing that ACM you get is class just for the inbuilt mic , pitty that was not invented back in the BF2 days.


I have a Zx and I use digital (SPDIF) exclusively and it has plenty of power. Also I have to turn my sub woofer down because the thump is that powerful. If I were to turn it up halfway you would be able to feel it across the house.
At least that is what I think you mean when you say "the digital side is weak" and "the sub is just non existent".


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *monuk*
> 
> only way to fully use the ZxR is via the analog cables to the avr multi channel in as to me the digital side is weak due to its convert 2.1 to 5.1, the sub is just none existent thats why i use the audio in the gpu as you get all formats bitstreamed to the avr, that also goes for any of the z's, just the zxr has the opamps ect to take advantage of, one thing that ACM you get is class just for the inbuilt mic , pitty that was not invented back in the BF2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Zx and I use digital (SPDIF) exclusively and it has plenty of power. Also I have to turn my sub woofer down because the thump is that powerful. If I were to turn it up halfway you would be able to feel it across the house.
> At least that is what I think you mean when you say "the digital side is weak" and "the sub is just non existent".
Click to expand...

Volume is pretty much irrelevant on digital signals; it;s handled by the device, and/or by the volume you set it to in Windows (which is a limiter). Either way, that's why the ZxR has crossover and bass boost support, along with per-channel volume control. He needs to balance his audio if he doesn't like how it sounds.

Optical can't stream lossless 5.1, only DTS and Dolby, which are encoded formats; probably has a little to do with his argument. Either way, why buy an expensive sound card if you're not going to use it's DAC? Why not just use the 980's HDMI jack? Then you get full 7.1 lossless and at a higher bitrate too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denca*
> 
> I plugged my headphones to FRONT L/R because the amp on the Z card is way to strong for my new headphones. It works but the sound sounds weird. Is this normal?


Sounding weird; is SBX Surround on? Having surround on but only using two channels will result in weirdness.

Otherwise, too loud at all volumes, or at 100%? Because I would just turn it down. I run my 598s on Normal (32/300ohm) Gain and 20% windows volume.


----------



## Denca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Otherwise, too loud at all volumes, or at 100%? Because I would just turn it down. I run my 598s on Normal (32/300ohm) Gain and 20% windows volume.


The problem is that the Z line doesn't give you any option to change the gain. And people are saying that windows volume should always be at 100% otherwise it fiddles with the dynamic range? I found this to be very true while playing ME 3 where with decreased windows volume some sounds are way to loud while other are too quiet making it unplayable. Turning the windows volume to 100 and decreasing the volume in game fixes the issue. In other games which I tried there is no difference, or I simply can't notice it.

Anyway even with SBX options turned off the sound trough Front just doesn't feel right on headphones.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denca*
> 
> The problem is that the Z line doesn't give you any option to change the gain. *And people are saying that windows volume should always be at 100% otherwise it fiddles with the dynamic range*? I found this to be very true while playing ME 3 where with decreased windows volume some sounds are way to loud while other are too quiet making it unplayable. Turning the windows volume to 100 and decreasing the volume in game fixes the issue. In other games which I tried there is no difference, or I simply can't notice it.
> 
> Anyway even with SBX options turned off the sound trough Front just doesn't feel right on headphones.


that's the first time i read this, and this would make the whole soundcard pretty useless, as i can't imagine that the vast majority is using windows volume at 100%, even with the hardest to drive heaphones available.

and for using the regular front-jack with headphones, i could imagine that you have to set "full range speakers" either way.
But just *don't*, as it renders the (imho) best features of the soundcard useless:

-no amp
-not properly working SBX surround


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> that's the first time i read this, and this would make the whole soundcard pretty useless, as i can't imagine that the vast majority is using windows volume at 100%, even with the hardest to drive heaphones available.
> 
> and for using the regular front-jack with headphones, i could imagine that you have to set "full range speakers" either way.
> But just *don't*, as it renders the (imho) best features of the soundcard useless:
> 
> -no amp
> -not properly working SBX surround


My windows sound is at full volume. I use the control module with my z906 speakers to control the volume, it is easier that way.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> My windows sound is at full volume. I use the control module with my z906 speakers to control the volume, it is easier that way.


yes sorry, i meant for the people who use headphones, on the amped headphone-out.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> yes sorry, i meant for the people who use headphones, on the amped headphone-out.


Well I do have a headset that I use and I just use the volume control on that...lol. I primarily use that headset for remote desktop support (yeah I am unfortunately the go to guy for tech support amongst friends and family), Skype (when I do use it), and when I run a virtual table top gaming session (Mote or Maptools using Raidcall).


----------



## Denca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Well I do have a headset that I use and I just use the volume control on that...lol. I primarily use that headset for remote desktop support (yeah I am unfortunately the go to guy for tech support amongst friends and family), Skype (when I do use it), and when I run a virtual table top gaming session (Mote or Maptools using Raidcall).


I was able to do that on my old headsets. Now with my newer headphones I don't have a volume controller on it. I did order one from ebay and I'm hoping it will make my life a bit easier.


----------



## monuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have a Zx and I use digital (SPDIF) exclusively and it has plenty of power. Also I have to turn my sub woofer down because the thump is that powerful. If I were to turn it up halfway you would be able to feel it across the house.
> At least that is what I think you mean when you say "the digital side is weak" and "the sub is just non existent".


never felt the sub was that load via sdif in an avr it was the same with the old prelude and thats with all the avr's eq'd even with the boost on and crossover setup in software,analog is a different story though,but if you used pc speaker setups the sub is allot livelier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Volume is pretty much irrelevant on digital signals; it;s handled by the device, and/or by the volume you set it to in Windows (which is a limiter). Either way, that's why the ZxR has crossover and bass boost support, along with per-channel volume control. He needs to balance his audio if he doesn't like how it sounds.
> 
> Optical can't stream lossless 5.1, only DTS and Dolby, which are encoded formats; probably has a little to do with his argument. Either way, why buy an expensive sound card if you're not going to use it's DAC? Why not just use the 980's HDMI jack? Then you get full 7.1 lossless and at a higher bitrate too.
> .


i do use both just certain games even via hdmi with blitrate cranked up they do not sound as good as a dedicated sound card,was gutted when i could not use the prelude as its pci,been running hdmi for a while now and really did not want to pay so much for a sound card but it also had to be same spec or more as my old prelude, then i seen the zxr on deal so i thought sod it lol. is it me or is this site very slow today


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denca*
> 
> I was able to do that on my old headsets. Now with my newer headphones I don't have a volume controller on it. I did order one from ebay and I'm hoping it will make my life a bit easier.


Speaking of headsets the wireless one I use currently is only stereo. But I am in the market for a new one that is either 5.1 or 7.1 surround capable. I only have two requirements, first it has to be wireless and the second is it needs to have some kind of volume control for the headphones. I do not like the wires hanging from the headset as I have a tendency to move around a lot and the wires get in the way all the time. I also do not want to spend a lot of money on one. I am thinking less than $100 or at least close to $100.
The set I have now is the PX3 and it works good enough.
I have been looking at the Turtle Beach PX4 (which will work on the PC) and I can get it for only $90. I am also looking at the PX51 though I am not sure that is as easy to get to work with the PC as the PX3 and 4 are. But is there something better?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monuk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have a Zx and I use digital (SPDIF) exclusively and it has plenty of power. Also I have to turn my sub woofer down because the thump is that powerful. If I were to turn it up halfway you would be able to feel it across the house.
> At least that is what I think you mean when you say "the digital side is weak" and "the sub is just non existent".
> 
> 
> 
> never felt the sub was that load via sdif in an avr it was the same with the old prelude and thats with all the avr's eq'd even with the boost on and crossover setup in software,analog is a different story though,but if you used pc speaker setups the sub is allot livelier.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Volume is pretty much irrelevant on digital signals; it;s handled by the device, and/or by the volume you set it to in Windows (which is a limiter). Either way, that's why the ZxR has crossover and bass boost support, along with per-channel volume control. He needs to balance his audio if he doesn't like how it sounds.
> 
> Optical can't stream lossless 5.1, only DTS and Dolby, which are encoded formats; probably has a little to do with his argument. Either way, why buy an expensive sound card if you're not going to use it's DAC? Why not just use the 980's HDMI jack? Then you get full 7.1 lossless and at a higher bitrate too.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do use both just certain games even via hdmi with blitrate cranked up they do not sound as good as a dedicated sound card,was gutted when i could not use the prelude as its pci,been running hdmi for a while now and really did not want to pay so much for a sound card but it also had to be same spec or more as my old prelude, then i seen the zxr on deal so i thought sod it lol. is it me or is this site very slow today
Click to expand...

Well I was referring to Madmaxneo for the Optical vs HDMI, but ya.









Depends what the HDMI goes to; it still has to go to a DAC of some kind, but the HDMI signal itself is lossless. In my case my 598s and my AT2020 go to the ZxR, but all speaker audio goes out HDMI to my DN-500AV and the amps.

If you're pushing HDMI to a TV or something then ya, it'll sound worse than your sound card. All about that DAC.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monuk*
> 
> only way to fully use the ZxR is via the analog cables to the avr multi channel in as to me the digital side is weak due to its convert 2.1 to 5.1, the sub is just none existent thats why i use the audio in the gpu as you get all formats bitstreamed to the avr, that also goes for any of the z's, just the zxr has the opamps ect to take advantage of, one thing that ACM you get is class just for the inbuilt mic , pitty that was not invented back in the BF2 days.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have a Zx and I use digital (SPDIF) exclusively and it has plenty of power. Also I have to turn my sub woofer down because the thump is that powerful. If I were to turn it up halfway you would be able to feel it across the house.
> At least that is what I think you mean when you say "the digital side is weak" and "the sub is just non existent".


The quality output via toslink is 100% dependant on the DAC/s at the other end (excluding specific things like dirty plugs or over-volume). If there's no LFE then that's due to the amp not doing any downmixing itself, which is generally remedied by the speaker options in windows, the card's panel or the software in use.

However you can still use all the misc things like the EQ and SBX, just that there's going to be no difference between each card model.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Speaking of headsets the wireless one I use currently is only stereo. But I am in the market for a new one that is either 5.1 or 7.1 surround capable.


The majority of those 5.1/7.1 surround headsets, act as their own soundcard(with its own integrated surround simulation, rather than having 6 real speakers in the earcups of the headphones, not that this was desirable anyway).
So SB Z won't be used at all then anymore, but instead you get the also only simulated 5.1/7.1 sound, from an inferior surround simulation of the headset in question.


----------



## superkyle1721

OK guys I need some convincing on purchasing the sound blaster Z. Here is my delima. My current setup is a sony dn1060 receiver outputting 5.1 audio to a full set of Polk RTI series speakers. I use this PC as a HTPC/plex server as well as my main gaming rig. I have ripped all of my music to be in 2 channel 24bit 196Khz flac. My Blu-Ray collection has been direct rips without compression leaving the audio output as trueHD. I am really considering a sound card such as this but I am not sure if I would in fact lose audio quality on the music and Blu-Ray only to increase the audio quality of games and other non lossless sources. What would make downgrading to a toshlink optical cable from HDMI output worth the $100? Im not trying to say its not worth it I am simply saying I do not know since I have never owned a dedicated sound card before.

Edit: Or in my case would it be worth it to not go with the soundblaster Z and instead pick up and HDMI output sound card such as This


----------



## umeng2002

If you already have a 5.1 setup, just send 5.1 uncompressed PCM over HDMI to your receiver.

If you used the SBz you'd either connect it via analog if your receiver has it or use the Dolby Digital or DTS encoder on the SBz via the optical cable... but that is lossy as I'm sure you know.

The SBz would only bring the DSPs to the table. But I'm sure there are software solutions that would be better when paired with uncompressed HDMI output via your graphics card... like Creative's MB3 Software which runs on the CPU or maybe Razor's software solution.

But unless you really need the SBX Studio-type stuff, it would be kind of pointless.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> If you already have a 5.1 setup, just send 5.1 uncompressed PCM over HDMI to your receiver.
> 
> If you used the SBz you'd either connect it via analog if your receiver has it or use the Dolby Digital or DTS encoder on the SBz via the optical cable... but that is lossy as I'm sure you know.
> 
> The SBz would only bring the DSPs to the table. But I'm sure there are software solutions that would be better when paired with uncompressed HDMI output via your graphics card... like Creative's MB3 Software which runs on the CPU or maybe Razor's software solution.
> 
> But unless you really need the SBX Studio-type stuff, it would be kind of pointless.


Currently I have the HDMI connected to one of my 980tis and output directly to the receiver using 5.1 24 bit 196khz (set in windows) and LPCM for the receiver. In my research of the sound cards many say that even when doing this the sound card will provide better sound. I just cant wrap my head around how that is possible. Ive got a $40 gift card to newegg I need to spend and my computer is basically maxed out not much else I can buy if anything. When I started the build I had budgeted for a sound card but now I just cant seem to find a straight answer on what benefit I would gain from a high quality sound card. I do try and obtain the best possible sound from my mid range budget sound system (audiophile on a budget







) but I guess a sound card in my case will only limit me. Right?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> If you already have a 5.1 setup, just send 5.1 uncompressed PCM over HDMI to your receiver.
> 
> If you used the SBz you'd either connect it via analog if your receiver has it or use the Dolby Digital or DTS encoder on the SBz via the optical cable... but that is lossy as I'm sure you know.
> 
> The SBz would only bring the DSPs to the table. But I'm sure there are software solutions that would be better when paired with uncompressed HDMI output via your graphics card... like Creative's MB3 Software which runs on the CPU or maybe Razor's software solution.
> 
> But unless you really need the SBX Studio-type stuff, it would be kind of pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I have the HDMI connected to one of my 980tis and output directly to the receiver using 5.1 24 bit 196khz (set in windows) and LPCM for the receiver. In my research of the sound cards many say that even when doing this the sound card will provide better sound. I just cant wrap my head around how that is possible. Ive got a $40 gift card to newegg I need to spend and my computer is basically maxed out not much else I can buy if anything. When I started the build I had budgeted for a sound card but now I just cant seem to find a straight answer on what benefit I would gain from a high quality sound card. I do try and obtain the best possible sound from my mid range budget sound system (audiophile on a budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I guess a sound card in my case will only limit me. Right?
Click to expand...

Lossless HDMI is lossless HDMI. If the sound card (also with HDMI) sounds different, it's because it applies changes to the audio. Both solutions are reliant on the DAC, as it's a digital connection, so both will rely on your receiver.

Either get a good sound card with a good DAC on board and plug the speakers in directly, or continue to use your AV receiver, but HDMI is HDMI, there no point in a sound card for a digital out.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> The majority of those 5.1/7.1 surround headsets, act as their own soundcard(with its own integrated surround simulation, rather than having 6 real speakers in the earcups of the headphones, not that this was desirable anyway).
> So SB Z won't be used at all then anymore, but instead you get the also only simulated 5.1/7.1 sound, from an inferior surround simulation of the headset in question.


That is all good but you didn't respond to my question. I am simply looking for a wireless surround sound headset. I know you may think these headsets are crap but they work and sound better than stereo sound and I only need them for occasional use and not for normal use. So I do not need (nor require) anything expensive. They will be used exclusively for chatting with friends and family either for desktop support or for my VTT (Virtual Table Top) games. I was hoping someone on here had experienced use on some of the headsets I mention. I am looking for some personal experience if possible or even an educated opinion on which headset I should get.

I am not asking on if I should get one at all. I am asking for opinions on which one I should get. I want/need a new inexpensive wireless surround headset primarily for chatting. I will be listening to my music in the background.

Here are two other options I found for the surround headsets:
Corsair Gaming H2100 Dolby 7.1 Wireless Gaming Headset
Logitech Wireless Gaming Headset G930


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Lossless HDMI is lossless HDMI. If the sound card (also with HDMI) sounds different, it's because it applies changes to the audio. Both solutions are reliant on the DAC, as it's a digital connection, so both will rely on your receiver.


Thank you for the reply. I understand the aspect of lossless and trueHD. There is no compromise on the sound and will sound the exact same regardless of the device. The only benefit that a sound card will give me from my understanding is gaming. Since I would then need to us both the HDMI for plex and toshlink for gaming that is where the real problem arises. There isn't much information on the comparison of the conversion from digital to analog for various receivers so I do not know if the sound blaster will do a "noticeably" better job at it then a $500 receiver. Since the receiver would force me to internally switch the audio source switching back and forth between HDMI and optical would be a huge pain.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That is all good but you didn't respond to my question. I am simply looking for a wireless surround sound headset. I know you may think these headsets are crap but they work and sound better than stereo sound and I only need them for occasional use and not for normal use. So I do not need (nor require) anything expensive. They will be used exclusively for chatting with friends and family either for desktop support or for my VTT (Virtual Table Top) games. I was hoping someone on here had experienced use on some of the headsets I mention. I am looking for some personal experience if possible or even an educated opinion on which headset I should get.
> 
> I am not asking on if I should get one at all. I am asking for opinions on which one I should get. I want/need a new inexpensive wireless surround headset primarily for chatting. I will be listening to my music in the background.
> 
> Here are two other options I found for the surround headsets:
> Corsair Gaming H2100 Dolby 7.1 Wireless Gaming Headset
> Logitech Wireless Gaming Headset G930


I do not have any experience with the ones you listed but a buddy gave me his turtle beach xp510s and honestly the sound great connected to a pc. Voice is nice and clear also. Here is a link to the headset I am talking about. It can be picked up for fairly cheap from ebay. Seems like it should do all you are trying to do with a headset. Many people hate on turtle beach for good reason but these are actually really good headphones for PC

Edit: linked wrong headphones


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Lossless HDMI is lossless HDMI. If the sound card (also with HDMI) sounds different, it's because it applies changes to the audio. Both solutions are reliant on the DAC, as it's a digital connection, so both will rely on your receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply. I understand the aspect of lossless and trueHD. There is no compromise on the sound and will sound the exact same regardless of the device. The only benefit that a sound card will give me from my understanding is gaming. Since I would then need to us both the HDMI for plex and toshlink for gaming that is where the real problem arises. There isn't much information on the comparison of the conversion from digital to analog for various receivers so I do not know if the sound blaster will do a "noticeably" better job at it then a $500 receiver. Since the receiver would force me to internally switch the audio source switching back and forth between HDMI and optical would be a huge pain.
Click to expand...

I must be confused. You are using HDMI out to the TV stuff, and therefor need a 2nd out for games? You will be using both at once?

If not, then I would assume just HDMI out is fine.

If you do need both at once, then great news, the Maximums already comes with a sound card with Optical on it, and your CPU's HDMI jack should also be capable of audio out.









Assigning HTPC stuff to HDMI only and just defaulting to something else should not be a problem. I have VLC and WMP both set to use my HDMI out only, and play music (Quietly) while using my headset to use TeamSpeak all the time. My question becomes can the reciver output twice from two different audio sources at the same time, or am I confusing your needs again?

Honestly, a grid of what you have/want would be very helpful. Like so;


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I do not have any experience with the ones you listed but a buddy gave me his turtle beach xp510s and honestly the sound great connected to a pc. Voice is nice and clear also. Here is a link to the headset I am talking about. It can be picked up for fairly cheap from ebay. Seems like it should do all you are trying to do with a headset. Many people hate on turtle beach for good reason but these are actually really good headphones for PC
> 
> Edit: linked wrong headphones


I do like the XP500's but were unable to find them cheap enough to consider. I of course always forget about ebay as my go to sources are usually Amazon and Newegg (along with performancePCs) as they are usually cheaper and I do not have to get into a bidding war...lol. But I did find a few on ebay for less than $100. Though once I set my max bid I am not going any higher. I also found a few on Amazon for a slightly higher price so if someone outbids me then I will just go with the Amazon one. Thanks for the heads up!

Oh but I just realized they have batteries that would need to be switched out every time as opposed to being able to recharge through the headset...hmmm... We'll see.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I must be confused. You are using HDMI out to the TV stuff, and therefor need a 2nd out for games? You will be using both at once?
> 
> If not, then I would assume just HDMI out is fine.
> 
> If you do need both at once, then great news, the Maximums already comes with a sound card with Optical on it, and your CPU's HDMI jack should also be capable of audio out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assigning HTPC stuff to HDMI only and just defaulting to something else should not be a problem. I have VLC and WMP both set to use my HDMI out only, and play music (Quietly) while using my headset to use TeamSpeak all the time. My question becomes can the reciver output twice from two different audio sources at the same time, or am I confusing your needs again?
> 
> Honestly, a grid of what you have/want would be very helpful. Like so;


I am currently at work. Once I get a chance I will do a better job explaining my issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I do like the XP500's but were unable to find them cheap enough to consider. I of course always forget about ebay as my go to sources are usually Amazon and Newegg (along with performancePCs) as they are usually cheaper and I do not have to get into a bidding war...lol. But I did find a few on ebay for less than $100. Though once I set my max bid I am not going any higher. I also found a few on Amazon for a slightly higher price so if someone outbids me then I will just go with the Amazon one. Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Oh but I just realized they have batteries that would need to be switched out every time as opposed to being able to recharge through the headset...hmmm... We'll see.


Hey sorry I had to update my post. Please check out the xp510 not the xp500. I looked on eBay and it can be had for around $80. Includes rechargeable battery. I own the 510 not 500 sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I do not have any experience with the ones you listed but a buddy gave me his turtle beach xp510s and honestly the sound great connected to a pc. Voice is nice and clear also. Here is a link to the headset I am talking about. It can be picked up for fairly cheap from ebay. Seems like it should do all you are trying to do with a headset. Many people hate on turtle beach for good reason but these are actually really good headphones for PC
> 
> Edit: linked wrong headphones


Ok, thanks! Yeah the 510's are a much better option. It is to bad I couldn't find a comparable option from Creative. But then again they can barely keep their sound cards going....lol.


----------



## monuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well I was referring to Madmaxneo for the Optical vs HDMI, but ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what the HDMI goes to; it still has to go to a DAC of some kind, but the HDMI signal itself is lossless. In my case my 598s and my AT2020 go to the ZxR, but all speaker audio goes out HDMI to my DN-500AV and the amps.
> 
> If you're pushing HDMI to a TV or something then ya, it'll sound worse than your sound card. All about that DAC.


everything is hooked upto the amp then out to tv , only time i am direct to tv is when using the analogue multi in for the zxr, tv speakers spit on the floor lol, on digital side i run the amps speaker setup with current amp its YAHO my last amp i used audyessy with that i even used a spl meter to make each speaker reference level, films ect are great even some games that use a good sound engine but even than you do get games games that sound flat with the gpu via hdmi i even tried to find some sort of eq setup to tweak but there is nothing third party around i do find it odd that the sound side of the gpu is not pushed as it does formats upto TrueHd,Dts master audio.one thing i did find and apparently it works if you uninstall the audio drivers on the gpu is this http://www.dolby.com/us/en/technologies/dolby-home-theater-v4.html but i had bought the zxr by then lol,That,s were the zxr comes in even the old prelude via analog leads,i will never be convinced on the spdif side of things due to the 2.1 split to 5.1,never had an issue running spdif on a dvd player years ago to amp even not sure why they never used an rca instead and thats a + for the zxr again .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> The quality output via toslink is 100% dependant on the DAC/s at the other end (excluding specific things like dirty plugs or over-volume). If there's no LFE then that's due to the amp not doing any downmixing itself, which is generally remedied by the speaker options in windows, the card's panel or the software in use.
> 
> However you can still use all the misc things like the EQ and SBX, just that there's going to be no difference between each card model.


you can boast it but its not as good, thats one reason were i have read a few times on different sites were they buy a zxr and run only digital out,totally wasted


----------



## wex101

Hi everyone,

SO I registered on here to see if I could get help with my Soundblaster Z card. I have the card hooked into a Vizio 5.1 soundbar system using SPDIF. Everything works as it should, except for volume control. I have everything set correctly as per website instructions: Default set to speakers, dolby turned on in cinematics, etc... The problem is the system volume control does nothing. I understand that often times these things bypass the system volume control all together, but if I turn the system volume control up and lower individual application volumes, then those application's volume is lower. This leaves me to believe that using system volume control is possible.

I have tried turning of giving an application exclusive control of this device, but when I turn it off, my soundbar no longer receives any audio. This box has to be checked in order to have sound. Also, when I check the box, the sound bar pops up a dolby logo on its display with goes away if I uncheck the box.

There are a couple of reasons why I don't want to use the Sound bar control for controlling volume. For one, I control my system with an Xbox controller. I would either need a second remote, or an ir blaster to adjust the volume on the bar. Furthermore, the volume on the sound bar is way too loud. I have to run in at an extremely low volume, and it is always either too quiet or too loud because there isn't enough difference in between volumes. Any help with this issue would be greatly appreciated! I am extremely frustrated as everything is almost working as it should, and sound with the card is much much better.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wex101*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> SO I registered on here to see if I could get help with my Soundblaster Z card. I have the card hooked into a Vizio 5.1 soundbar system using SPDIF. Everything works as it should, except for volume control. I have everything set correctly as per website instructions: Default set to speakers, dolby turned on in cinematics, etc... The problem is the system volume control does nothing. I understand that often times these things bypass the system volume control all together, but if I turn the system volume control up and lower individual application volumes, then those application's volume is lower. This leaves me to believe that using system volume control is possible.
> 
> I have tried turning of giving an application exclusive control of this device, but when I turn it off, my soundbar no longer receives any audio. This box has to be checked in order to have sound. Also, when I check the box, the sound bar pops up a dolby logo on its display with goes away if I uncheck the box.
> 
> There are a couple of reasons why I don't want to use the Sound bar control for controlling volume. For one, I control my system with an Xbox controller. I would either need a second remote, or an ir blaster to adjust the volume on the bar. Furthermore, the volume on the sound bar is way too loud. I have to run in at an extremely low volume, and it is always either too quiet or too loud because there isn't enough difference in between volumes. Any help with this issue would be greatly appreciated! I am extremely frustrated as everything is almost working as it should, and sound with the card is much much better.


Try changing the volume of the SPDIF output, if that doesn't work then you cant control the output volume.


----------



## wex101

Dratz aww well. Ya I've tried that and it didn't work. Would going into the sound card software and turning everything on the eq down affect sound quality at all? This would allow me to at least adjust the volume on the sound system a bit more without such drastic jumps.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Anyone using the modded Driver Pack From Robert (PAX) ??

Whats the difference??


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> Anyone using the modded Driver Pack From Robert (PAX) ??
> 
> Whats the difference??


just pre-equalized in favour of more base AFAIK.
So don't use it if you look for neutral sound, other than that there are no changes, since the driver itself can't be manipulated, also AFAIK.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wex101*
> 
> Dratz aww well. Ya I've tried that and it didn't work. Would going into the sound card software and turning everything on the eq down affect sound quality at all? This would allow me to at least adjust the volume on the sound system a bit more without such drastic jumps.


You should be able to just drop the gain in the EQ, however dropping each individual frequency will result in a sinewave-like response curve.


----------



## Brandon138

So is there absolutely no way for me to use my logitech USB mic with the Crystalvoice effects of the card?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> So is there absolutely no way for me to use my logitech USB mic with the Crystalvoice effects of the card?


Not unless it had an additional line-out, which you could connect to the line-in of the SB Z.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> So is there absolutely no way for me to use my logitech USB mic with the Crystalvoice effects of the card?


Why not? I have used my Wireless headset with crystal voice and it worked fine. I haven't used it in a long time so I do not remember how I got it working but it is possible.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brandon138*
> 
> So is there absolutely no way for me to use my logitech USB mic with the Crystalvoice effects of the card?
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? I have used my Wireless headset with crystal voice and it worked fine. I haven't used it in a long time so I do not remember how I got it working but it is possible.
Click to expand...

Because it requires you to use the physical mic input on the card. The Creative cards do not have USB jacks. If you did not use the 3.5mm or 1.4th jack, you did not in fact use CrystalVoice. If you did, then you don't have the same problem as him which is the lack of a 3.5 or 1/4th jack.

CrystalVoice is seriously the #1 reason to own a Creative card I find. It's Noise Reduction is like no other. That said, VoiceFX is not CrystalVoice.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Because it requires you to use the physical mic input on the card. The Creative cards do not have USB jacks. If you did not use the 3.5mm or 1.4th jack, you did not in fact use CrystalVoice. If you did, then you don't have the same problem as him which is the lack of a 3.5 or 1/4th jack.
> 
> CrystalVoice is seriously the #1 reason to own a Creative card I find. It's Noise Reduction is like no other. That said, VoiceFX is not CrystalVoice.


My wireless headset is only connected through the USB dongle for the wireless signal and not connected at all through the 3.5mm jack. There is a way to get crystal voice to work with a wireless headset and it wasn't that hard to implement but I forgot what I did. I was using crystal voice before but since have had no reason to use it.

Let me correct myself. The dongle itself has a 3.5mm jack on it to use the audio presets and that may possibly have been why it was working. Not sure though as I do not have that connected anymore.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Because it requires you to use the physical mic input on the card. The Creative cards do not have USB jacks. If you did not use the 3.5mm or 1.4th jack, you did not in fact use CrystalVoice. If you did, then you don't have the same problem as him which is the lack of a 3.5 or 1/4th jack.
> 
> CrystalVoice is seriously the #1 reason to own a Creative card I find. It's Noise Reduction is like no other. That said, VoiceFX is not CrystalVoice.
> 
> 
> 
> My wireless headset is only connected through the USB dongle for the wireless signal and not connected at all through the 3.5mm jack. There is a way to get crystal voice to work with a wireless headset and it wasn't that hard to implement but I forgot what I did. I was using crystal voice before but since have had no reason to use it.
> 
> Let me correct myself. The dongle itself has a 3.5mm jack on it to use the audio presets and that may possibly have been why it was working. Not sure though as I do not have that connected anymore.
Click to expand...

It's a codec on the card itself, and tied in with the Mic boost and so forth. You can't even use it with the Line-In on the ZxR's daughter-board, let alone any other Mic on the system that doesn't use the card, if you don't use Mic in, it won't work.

MAYBE a virtual audio redirect, but I've never seen it use anything but it's own input.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It's a codec on the card itself, and tied in with the Mic boost and so forth. You can't even use it with the Line-In on the ZxR's daughter-board, let alone any other Mic on the system that doesn't use the card, if you don't use Mic in, it won't work.
> 
> MAYBE a virtual audio redirect, but I've never seen it use anything but it's own input.


I have used virtual audio software before but it was to split the output to a few different sources. It may work for this instance though. I will have to see if I can find remember the software I used.
I did not use it with my wireless headset to get crystal voice working. I think it had something to do with :"What You Hear" and an audio input in the sound control panel. Not entirely definite, but I did have it working. I was planning on using that along with facerig to give a little more realism to the online VTT I was running. Unfortunately I could not get the tracking to work decently with my cheap PS3 eye camera so I ditched the idea. I should research a better camera....lol.


----------



## iARDAs

How is the amp quality of Z series compared to Magni 2?


----------



## Brandon138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have used virtual audio software before but it was to split the output to a few different sources. It may work for this instance though. I will have to see if I can find remember the software I used.
> I did not use it with my wireless headset to get crystal voice working. I think it had something to do with :"What You Hear" and an audio input in the sound control panel. Not entirely definite, but I did have it working. I was planning on using that along with facerig to give a little more realism to the online VTT I was running. Unfortunately I could not get the tracking to work decently with my cheap PS3 eye camera so I ditched the idea. I should research a better camera....lol.


Lmk if you remember what you did.


----------



## Hawawaa

Hey guys I got my speakers and headphones to work with this ZXR but my mics not getting picked up, (Senheiser Gaming One) any ideas?

Ok internet says with some sennheisers you need 6.3 to 3.5 converter because the audio control module can be funny with the mic... welp hopefully this is fixed Saturday.


----------



## Snakesoul

Hello everyone,

So i got some time to report to creative, the scraching and high sounds and they told me to uninstall and re-install my drivers (i told them already like Paul17041993 said, i needed the patch to try to fix this issue)...but I did like they told me to, but now i've got no sound...
Whenever i try to configure or test it, it shows me the message, "failed to playe test tone"....
Anyone knows how to fix this? What am i doing wrong?
Thanks in advance,


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> So i got some time to report to creative, the scraching and high sounds and they told me to uninstall and re-install my drivers (i told them already like Paul17041993 said, i needed the patch to try to fix this issue)...but I did like they told me to, but now i've got no sound...
> Whenever i try to configure or test it, it shows me the message, "failed to playe test tone"....
> Anyone knows how to fix this? What am i doing wrong?
> Thanks in advance,


First thing, did you uninstall all the software associated with the sound card before re-installing?
If so, go in and make sure all your sound properties are set properly in playback devices, then make sure you have all the correct settings in the sound blaster control panel. If you are using optical ensure the "Play stereo mix to digital output" is checked under the "Advanced Features" tab.
If you are using any of the cinematic options under the "Cinematic" tab look back in the Playback Devices" and ensure the "Speakers, Sound Blaster Z" are your default device.


----------



## Snakesoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> First thing, did you uninstall all the software associated with the sound card before re-installing?
> If so, go in and make sure all your sound properties are set properly in playback devices, then make sure you have all the correct settings in the sound blaster control panel. If you are using optical ensure the "Play stereo mix to digital output" is checked under the "Advanced Features" tab.
> If you are using any of the cinematic options under the "Cinematic" tab look back in the Playback Devices" and ensure the "Speakers, Sound Blaster Z" are your default device.


Hi Madmax,

Yes i uninstall all the software, (creative sound blaster z series, dolby digital live pack and dts connect pack).
If i try to:
- test on playback devices it got me that message, failed to play test tone
- change on soundblaster control panel from 5.1 to headphones, the app hangs.....
If i knew all the troubles this card would give, i would buy another for mt little nephew....


----------



## iARDAs

It is 100% unacceptable that Creative userts having all these problems under Win10 and Cretive claims their products work well with Win10. Totally unacceptable.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi Madmax,
> 
> Yes i uninstall all the software, (creative sound blaster z series, dolby digital live pack and dts connect pack).
> If i try to:
> - test on playback devices it got me that message, failed to play test tone
> - change on soundblaster control panel from 5.1 to headphones, the app hangs.....
> If i knew all the troubles this card would give, i would buy another for mt little nephew....


On your next communication with Creative Labs I recommend relating everything you did (as in all that I asked about and whatever else you tried). They may pass on the patch to you but I actually got my patch from someone on their community forums. If I could remember where I put it I would send it to you myself.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> It is 100% unacceptable that Creative userts having all these problems under Win10 and Cretive claims their products work well with Win10. Totally unacceptable.


Problems such as....?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> It is 100% unacceptable that Creative userts having all these problems under Win10 and Cretive claims their products work well with Win10. Totally unacceptable.


It isn't just windows 10, it is any operating system that their software will work with. But then again that goes for any sound card manufacturer out there. I did my research and they all have the same amount of problems, but sound blaster costs a lot less for the same performance.


----------



## Denca

Is 1.2.32 the latest version of the Z driver?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denca*
> 
> Is 1.2.32 the latest version of the Z driver?


That is a good question.
I am not sure but if you are talking the sound device driver windows has 10.0.10586.0 as my driver version.
If you are talking about the Pro Studio control panel software then I have 2.15.04.


----------



## HydroKFC

I've been wondering this as well. Since you posted that number i checked all around the web couldn't find anything about that driver number but i did see some people getting crashes with this driver number you posted. It's probably a custom made driver for those motherboards that have sound blaster z chips in them. That's the guy having the crash if this is a real driver i hope i could get my hands on in to test it.

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-performance/upgraded-my-pc-to-windows-10-from-windows-7/c2c7e213-f6cb-4cc4-bc0f-01d5cdc90689


----------



## Denca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That is a good question.
> I am not sure but if you are talking the sound device driver windows has 10.0.10586.0 as my driver version.
> If you are talking about the Pro Studio control panel software then I have 2.15.04.


Thx.


----------



## iARDAs

Does the ACM still lower the quality? Or has this been fixed?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Does the ACM still lower the quality? Or has this been fixed?


fixed by a new revision of the ACM?
I guess not.
It might get fixed, when you replace the potentiometer to a more suitable one(on the other hand, any potentiometer should "degrade" the signal per se, someone who knows better is welcome to correct me







).

(more O.T.: you should experience what the potentiometers of electrical guitars do to the sound, if they are not turned up 100%







)


----------



## Madmaxneo

As many here know I have the Zx card with the Pro Studio control panel that I connect to my z906 speaker system using optical cable.

I just got my hands on the .XP510 surround sound headset by Turtle beach. Unfortunately it requires a Toslink connection for the Dolby surround effects. I connected it to my onboard sound optical out and it works great, but I do not have access to the Realtek control panel. Can anyone explain why this is?
Could the issue be that I am trying to run two different audio control panels (Sound Blaster Pro Studio and the Realtek one) for the different outputs or should that not be a problem?


----------



## iARDAs

Ordered a Z. Will have it next week. I hope driver installation works like a charm.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ordered a Z. Will have it next week. I hope driver installation works like a charm.


If Win10: let it find it's own if you like, it'll get the right version.

If not: Get the driver, install, and yes reboot when it says to. The installer starts part-2 after the reboot.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ordered a Z. Will have it next week. I hope driver installation works like a charm.


Make sure to uninstall + driver sweeper your old soundcard, before you plug in the SB-Z.
Also already download the latest drivers for your OS from creative.
When you install it then, it's advised to remove the "speaker configuration utility" from the things it wants to install(this caused trouble to some, with swapped speakers after a while or something).


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> Make sure to uninstall + driver sweeper your old soundcard, before you plug in the SB-Z.
> Also already download the latest drivers for your OS from creative.
> When you install it then, it's advised to remove the "speaker configuration utility" from the things it wants to install(this caused trouble to some, with swapped speakers after a while or something).


I got no soundcard but have realtek. Should I uninstall it?

And you mean to install Z drivers right before puttüng it in my system right?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I got no soundcard but have realtek. Should I uninstall it?
> 
> And you mean to install Z drivers right before puttüng it in my system right?


deactivate realtek in UEFI/BIOS, and then uninstall the drivers from it.

And no, you don't have to(nor can you) install the SB Z drivers before you plug it in.
It's just handy to have them downloaded, and ready for install once you have the card in.


----------



## Casper123123123

I wonder why Creative do not release any driver update since 12 of August 2015. Pathetic


----------



## djriful

Everything is still working in Windows 10 x64 pro. I don't see why they would need to update when something is not broken.

I have no issues really, got to be other mix configuration problem + major is the BIOS PCI controller.


----------



## HydroKFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Everything is still working in Windows 10 x64 pro. I don't see why they would need to update when something is not broken.
> 
> I have no issues really, got to be other mix configuration problem + major is the BIOS PCI controller.


I saw that the new windows 10 anniversary update is going to fix the pci express bug do you think its related to the bios pci controller or are these separate issues?

http://wccftech.com/microsoft-held-back-windows-10-14327-due-to-critical-bugs/


----------



## Madmaxneo

According to that article the PCIe bug is in the new release and that is why they have not released it yet, not even to the preview participants. As far as I know there are no other PCIe bugs associated with windows 10.


----------



## iARDAs

How do you use surround in games?

Do you set headphones or surround in game? What do you do really?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How do you use surround in games?
> 
> Do you set headphones or surround in game? What do you do really?


Well I have it set up for either but I primarily use my z906 surround sound system. I have everything connected via optical for surround sound (including my wireless headset).
One thing to note is that you can't use the dolby surround effects without using optical cables with my Zx card. In fact I believe that holds true for the entire Z line of cards, if not all cards......


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Well I have it set up for either but I primarily use my z906 surround sound system. I have everything connected via optical for surround sound (including my wireless headset).
> One thing to note is that you can't use the dolby surround effects without using optical cables with my Zx card. In fact I believe that holds true for the entire Z line of cards, if not all cards......


I will only use surround with my headphones. Any tips for that? Wont be able to benefit from real surround.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I will only use surround with my headphones. Any tips for that? Wont be able to benefit from real surround.


It depends on the headset. Many headsets have virtual surround sound, which many can argue all surround sound is essentially virtual. But Most headsets that have surround sound on them do not usually connect through the sound card. I have the turtle beacg PX510 headset and that uses the sound cards optical out and to be honest they really sound awesome. I could have connected them via stereo cables but then I would not have had use of the dolby digital surround options....

What headset do you have or are planning to get?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> It depends on the headset. Many headsets have virtual surround sound, which many can argue all surround sound is essentially virtual. But Most headsets that have surround sound on them do not usually connect through the sound card. I have the turtle beacg PX510 headset and that uses the sound cards optical out and to be honest they really sound awesome. I could have connected them via stereo cables but then I would not have had use of the dolby digital surround options....
> 
> What headset do you have or are planning to get?


Thanks for the info...

Well I have a Sennheiser HD 598.. I will have my Z soundcard next week.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How do you use surround in games?
> 
> Do you set headphones or surround in game? What do you do really?


Set "Surround" ingame, or whatever they call it.

CSGO = 5.1
BF4 = "home cinema" + "surround"
The Division = "home cinema"
GTA 5 = "surround speakers"

the games which don't let you choose this(for example Farcry 3, Crysis 2/3, Arma 3) will look into the windows speaker configuration, and will output the channels accordingly.
This is no problem with the SB Z, because it defaults to "5.1" in the win-speaker-config.

All you have to do, is to turn SBX Surround on when you want to play.
I would recommend setting it to 33%, others like 67% or even higher(i don't at all







).


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> Set "Surround" ingame, or whatever they call it.
> 
> CSGO = 5.1
> BF4 = "home cinema" + "surround"
> The Division = "home cinema"
> GTA 5 = "surround speakers"
> 
> the games which don't let you choose this(for example Farcry 3, Crysis 2/3, Arma 3) will look into the windows speaker configuration, and will output the channels accordingly.
> This is no problem with the SB Z, because it defaults to "5.1" in the win-speaker-config.
> 
> All you have to do, is to turn SBX Surround on when you want to play.
> I would recommend setting it to 33%, others like 67% or even higher(i don't at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Oh yeah in game settings.... I had forgotten about those. I think with my setup most games automatically set surround sound as every time I have checked they are already set.


----------



## Denca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How do you use surround in games?
> 
> Do you set headphones or surround in game? What do you do really?


It essentially makes every sound in a game seem like its further away giving you that feel of depth. It also softens the range between the left and right ear ( if that makes any sense ).


----------



## iARDAs

My soundcard is shipped and will arrive tomorrow


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My soundcard is shipped and will arrive tomorrow


Awesome, I am excited for you. I have heard great things about the headset your using and I bet it will sound amazing.
I also forgot to mention that there are surround options in the SBX pro studio, the software that installs with the drivers. Make sure you go onto the Creative labs website and download the correct drivers for your OS beforehand. Install the card then install the drivers, but be forewarned that the drivers automatically set your volume at max. If you are using optical out then you need to check the box in advanced features.
In the windows control panel you will need to make sure you use the right playback device. If you are using optical out and want to use the features under the cinematic tab you will need to set the "Speakers: Sound Blaster Z" as the Default Device. If you set "SPDIF-Out" then you will not have use of these features. Though I think it automatically sets it based on the encoding of the sound/movie file you are using. If you are not using optical out then none of this matters.....lol.

Go though the Pro Studio control panel and check out all the options you have. There are some good ones and you can tweak them to your liking. But be careful using some of them automatically changes options in other tabs.
I do not use the equalizer because it really messes with the surround settings and when I do change EQ settings it sounds unbalanced to me......


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Everything is still working in Windows 10 x64 pro. I don't see why they would need to update when something is not broken.
> 
> I have no issues really, got to be other mix configuration problem + major is the BIOS PCI controller.


Well except for, you know, _the never ending list of minor and major functionality bugs that render the cards basically useless for a lot of people_


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Well except for, you know, _the never ending list of minor and major functionality bugs that render the cards basically useless for a lot of people_


Haha, yeah true. But that is true for every other sound card manufacturer out there with just about any OS, especially within the first year of launching the OS. Well I am speaking from a windows point of view.
After the first year problems still pop up. But they are not just associated with Creative Labs but all sound card makers. Turtle Beach has seemingly dropped out of the sound card area. I remember when they outperformed the sound blaster cards and were cheaper. Asus sound cards have just as many complaints about similar things but Creative is less expensive for the same quality.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Haha, yeah true. But that is true for every other sound card manufacturer out there with just about any OS, especially within the first year of launching the OS. Well I am speaking from a windows point of view.
> After the first year problems still pop up. But they are not just associated with Creative Labs but all sound card makers. Turtle Beach has seemingly dropped out of the sound card area. I remember when they outperformed the sound blaster cards and were cheaper. Asus sound cards have just as many complaints about similar things but Creative is less expensive for the same quality.


Thing is though is the major bugs I got, until they gave me a registry patch, were known as back as windows 8 and at that time the official solution was to force windows to use 2013 drivers. Of which don't work very well in win10 so I had to get the newer drivers to work with the aforementioned patch. Since then there's still a crapload of panel and functionality bugs, most annoyingly the ear-bleeding gain on the RL channel, and also the physical jack 4th-pin and sense defects (ie every jack on the card and ACM are wired/pinned incorrectly and the headphone jack occasionally changes of its own accord).

In short; I'd rather play with an eastern brown snake (AU) than touch another creative device.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Thing is though is the major bugs I got, until they gave me a registry patch, were known as back as windows 8 and at that time the official solution was to force windows to use 2013 drivers. Of which don't work very well in win10 so I had to get the newer drivers to work with the aforementioned patch. Since then there's still a crapload of panel and functionality bugs, most annoyingly the ear-bleeding gain on the RL channel, and also the physical jack 4th-pin and sense defects (ie every jack on the card and ACM are wired/pinned incorrectly and the headphone jack occasionally changes of its own accord).
> 
> In short; I'd rather play with an eastern brown snake (AU) than touch another creative device.


Honestly they apparently did fix that issue back in windows 8. But for some reason it started popping up again here recently with windows 10. I even think it has been popping up elsewhere than just windows 10. Not sure why but it had disappeared for quite some time before recently. I do not have any of the other bugs you are reporting. The only one I have had recently was that one that required the patch. Are you sure those are actual bugs associated with the Creative software and not something associated with things on your PC? I am only asking because I have not heard of those other bugs before you.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Are you sure those are actual bugs associated with the Creative software and not something associated with things on your PC? I am only asking because I have not heard of those other bugs before you.


_Nothing to do with my system_, they occur with fresh installs on multiple hardware configurations, I also use 96/24 instead of the default 44/16 because the later sounds like carpet.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> _Nothing to do with my system_, they occur with fresh installs on multiple hardware configurations, I also use 96/24 instead of the default 44/16 because the later sounds like carpet.


My system sounds awesome. I have mine on 48/24. It was explained to me by an actual sound guy (not sure what else to call him) that you can't actually hear the difference on anything higher unless you have some really super high quality audio, like higher than FLAC (is there such a thing as higher than FLAC?).... I really don't know but it made sense at the time. Like I said it sounds awesome to me and even better when I put on my headset as it blocks all outside sound. When I wear my headset I can tell the advantage of FLAC over all the other formats I have....

Consequently I am using Optical with my system. I am wondering if you may have an issue with either your wiring or your speakers. I am not saying there are actually any problems but I'd check them anyway.

Also what other sound device have you used with that PC to compare to your sound blaster card?

A few tidbits of things that may help (unless you already did them):
1. Check the shielding on the sound card to make sure that it's still good to go. Interference from other sources can and will affect sound quality.
2. Disable all other sound devices and then do a clean uninstall/restart and reinstall the driver and patch. Sometimes other sound devices can cause interference also.
3. If the card is in there tight try moving it to another slot where it has some space to breathe. I have heard of this helping some people in the past though I am not sure exactly why, maybe it has something to do with interference...
4. In fact I would try it in another slot anyway just to see if it helps any.

I am honestly sorry to see that you are having such difficulty with the card. I know it can be frustrating as I went through something similar. But when I applied the patch it all worked perfectly.


----------



## iARDAs

If someone ever tells somebody else that onboard audio is good and Soundcard is the same thing, than please pee on that person ASAP.

My games are way more alive than before thanks to the Soundblaster Z. I installed it today to windows 10. 0 problems. I am hearing stuff that I did not hear before.

A great gaming card for sure. For music though it is OK. Still better than onboard audio thats for sure.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> If someone ever tells somebody else that onboard audio is good and Soundcard is the same thing, than please pee on that person ASAP.
> 
> My games are way more alive than before thanks to the Soundblaster Z. I installed it today to windows 10. 0 problems. I am hearing stuff that I did not hear before.
> 
> A great gaming card for sure. For music though it is OK. Still better than onboard audio thats for sure.


LOL! Not all onboard audio is that bad but I have yet to find any that is as good as that you can get from the higher end sound cards.
The onboard audio from my MB is pretty good and has 116db SNR, it also has optical out. But my sound card has 120db SNR and more options in the dolby digital area.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> LOL! Not all onboard audio is that bad but I have yet to find any that is as good as that you can get from the higher end sound cards.
> The onboard audio from my MB is pretty good and has 116db SNR, it also has optical out. But my sound card has 120db SNR and more options in the dolby digital area.


Yeah thats true too.


----------



## thuNDa

I know this has already been discussed in this thread, but i want to share my findings/experiences with SBX-Surround aswell:

Up to a certain number, SBX-Surround narrows the "soundstage" of headphones like "Crossfeed" would do, resulting in a stereo projection which moves out of your head, and more infront of you.
But if you increase SBX-Surround further, the soundstage will get wider again(i guess because the virtual rear speakers get louder) and this would leave me at least, with less accurate 3d-soundsource projection.

For me the sweetspot is 33%(before it was 30%, but some competent guy on Head-Fi mentioned that 33% is the most accurate, so i trust him







).

At *67%*(not even to mention 100%) it sounds to me, that there is a separate virtual center channel added, which is NOT "crossfeeded" correctly with the virtual frontspeakers, which are also not correcly "crossfeeded" among themselves either.
The frontspeakers are too wide, almost as wide as with no SBX-Surround, and this results in the soundsources to be projected further to the sides, compared to where they are actually shown on the screen.
That is only for 180° infront, but worse is 180° left/right side.
For me there is no distinction whatsoever, if the soundsource is (1m right / front), (1m right) or (1m right / rear), it's all stuffed into the right channel in the same manner, and this is BTW the very same thing why playing with pure stereo, on headphones suck so much(try to play CSGO with headphones, and select "stereo speakers" in the options, and you will know what i mean, SBX off obv.







).


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> My system sounds awesome. I have mine on 48/24. It was explained to me by an actual sound guy (not sure what else to call him) that you can't actually hear the difference on anything higher unless you have some really super high quality audio, like higher than FLAC (is there such a thing as higher than FLAC?).... I really don't know but it made sense at the time. Like I said it sounds awesome to me and even better when I put on my headset as it blocks all outside sound. When I wear my headset I can tell the advantage of FLAC over all the other formats I have....


Except for when the subsystem uses FP32 buffer mixing, ie WASAPI that has been in every windows version since vista. Every application uses the device's format clock with a multiplier (10 or 100 usually) and they cross-sample their source into FP32, to then be mixed by windows and sent off to the card and masked into the hardware's stride (16 or 24 integer).

The other things I've done repeatedly at the times that the drivers wouldn't work, particularly moving it between PCIe slots in the off-chance that the bugs were related to hardware addressing, which it didn't seem to be. Noise is absent (I would have returned it had there been the slightest amount of hiss or distortion) and the previous cards include an X-Fi Forte; I stopped using because of driver and heat issues, ASUS on-board "X-Fi"; crumpets, and a whole box of ye olde creative PCI soundcards from the 90s and early 2k.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Except for when the subsystem uses FP32 buffer mixing, ie WASAPI that has been in every windows version since vista. Every application uses the device's format clock with a multiplier (10 or 100 usually) and they cross-sample their source into FP32, to then be mixed by windows and sent off to the card and masked into the hardware's stride (16 or 24 integer).
> 
> The other things I've done repeatedly at the times that the drivers wouldn't work, particularly moving it between PCIe slots in the off-chance that the bugs were related to hardware addressing, which it didn't seem to be. Noise is absent (I would have returned it had there been the slightest amount of hiss or distortion) and the previous cards include an X-Fi Forte; I stopped using because of driver and heat issues, ASUS on-board "X-Fi"; crumpets, and a whole box of ye olde creative PCI soundcards from the 90s and early 2k.


It sounds like you have had issues from the start.

So what is your solution?


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Random discovery. If you ever open up the SBZ control panel, SBZ.exe permanently increases RAM usage by 50-60MB and goes from 0% CPU usage to about 300,000 cycles per second until the process is restarted. Very minor, and probably fairly typical of this kind of program. But it may affect a very old computer, or a benchmarking program.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Random discovery. If you ever open up the SBZ control panel, SBZ.exe permanently increases RAM usage by 50-60MB and goes from 0% CPU usage to about 300,000 cycles per second until the process is restarted. Very minor, and probably fairly typical of this kind of program. But it may affect a very old computer, or a benchmarking program.


I just checked and it did go from 8.6 gb usage to 8.7 gb of usage, I have 32gb of RAM. That does not mean much at all even for a system with only 2 gigs in it.
Interesting to note that it does not go back down when closing the program.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Yeah, like I said, it is very minor. I think the RAM consumption permanently increasing is standard, like when you open and close something like Radeon Settings (AMD GPU control panel). Not so sure about the CPU usage, since I think it should go back to 0 after closing, but again it's not big enough to matter in most cases.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Yeah, like I said, it is very minor. I think the RAM consumption permanently increasing is standard, like when you open and close something like Radeon Settings (AMD GPU control panel). Not so sure about the CPU usage, since I think it should go back to 0 after closing, but again it's not big enough to matter in most cases.


It apparently does go back down after some time. Between now and when I posted that it went down. Actually my RAM usage dropped to 6.8, and when I opened GeForce experience, it of course went up .1 gb's.


----------



## Paul17041993

If you're talking about the system memory usage and not specifically an application process, that's just the OS not bothering to free the memory back up as it doesn't need to.
If you're talking about the memory a specific application process is using, it's likely just lazy GUI texture loading. If it continues to rise and/or use a significant amount of CPU then there's a memory leak and/or thread loop lock.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> If you're talking about the system memory usage and not specifically an application process, that's just the OS not bothering to free the memory back up as it doesn't need to.
> If you're talking about the memory a specific application process is using, it's likely just lazy GUI texture loading. If it continues to rise and/or use a significant amount of CPU then there's a memory leak and/or thread loop lock.


According to procexp, it's SBZ.exe itself continuing to use more memory. And it goes from 0 CPU cycles to a few hundred thousand a second without ever letting up. I assumed it's a bit of lazy programming (surprise, surprise), but at least it's not too bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> It apparently does go back down after some time. Between now and when I posted that it went down. Actually my RAM usage dropped to 6.8, and when I opened GeForce experience, it of course went up .1 gb's.


It seems like you checked system memory usage, but looking at SBZ.exe directly from procexp, its memory usage doesn't even go down after a few hours. I'm pretty sure it's permanent.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> According to procexp, it's SBZ.exe itself continuing to use more memory. And it goes from 0 CPU cycles to a few hundred thousand a second without ever letting up. I assumed it's a bit of lazy programming (surprise, surprise), but at least it's not too bad.
> It seems like you checked system memory usage, but looking at SBZ.exe directly from procexp, its memory usage doesn't even go down after a few hours. I'm pretty sure it's permanent.


Huh, well that's one thing I haven't seen on my end. The creative and soundblaster services only use .9-1.5MB with no visible CPU time (ie %, not total cycles) and the panel only uses 24MB with again no visible CPU time. The panel should be mostly event-driven so I can only assume it keeps getting a silent error and is either repeatedly re-initialising and/or re-sending events.

I'm on win10 pro though, so if you're on win7 then that would probably be the difference to cause it (trying to access a non-existent component or similar).


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Huh, well that's one thing I haven't seen on my end. The creative and soundblaster services only use .9-1.5MB with no visible CPU time (ie %, not total cycles) and the panel only uses 24MB with again no visible CPU time. The panel should be mostly event-driven so I can only assume it keeps getting a silent error and is either repeatedly re-initialising and/or re-sending events.
> 
> I'm on win10 pro though, so if you're on win7 then that would probably be the difference to cause it (trying to access a non-existent component or similar).


Did you check on procexp? Windows's own task manager shows 0% CPU usage and only a modest increase in memory, but it's procexp which shows the detailed information. Of course, you could be right about win10, or maybe it's even just my hardware configuration.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Did you check on procexp? Windows's own task manager shows 0% CPU usage and only a modest increase in memory, but it's procexp which shows the detailed information. Of course, you could be right about win10, or maybe it's even just my hardware configuration.


Procexp for me still shows mostly the same consistency, however it also shows the shared memory that it has allocated, hence the larger shown memory usage.
The panel also uses .NET (C#) so it has a garbage collector instead of allocating and de-allocating memory as it needs to, so a lot of the memory it has allocated likely hasn't been freed yet simply because the kernal hasn't told it to.

That all said, it shouldn't use any more than 100MB and a few % of CPU while doing things in the panel.


----------



## thuNDa

While we're at it, i compared CPU-usage of Razer Surround with SBX(due to some ppl talking BS, stating that the SB-Z does not process Sound in hardware, not that it would have mattered anyway, like you can see in the following pics):



http://imgur.com/thVN3gF




http://imgur.com/OBXCuJy




http://imgur.com/50RqNUg


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Procexp for me still shows mostly the same consistency, however it also shows the shared memory that it has allocated, hence the larger shown memory usage.
> The panel also uses .NET (C#) so it has a garbage collector instead of allocating and de-allocating memory as it needs to, so a lot of the memory it has allocated likely hasn't been freed yet simply because the kernal hasn't told it to.
> 
> That all said, it shouldn't use any more than 100MB and a few % of CPU while doing things in the panel.


Yes, it's very minor.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> While we're at it, i compared CPU-usage of Razer Surround with SBX(due to some ppl talking BS, stating that the SB-Z does not process Sound in hardware, not that it would have mattered anyway, like you can see in the following pics):


The only things processed in hardware would be post-WASAPI, which would be things like the EQ and SBX features. Anything along the lines of environmental audio has to be done in software.

Also, the actual process to look at is audiodg, or aka "Windows Audio Device Graph Isolation", which is the one responsible for all audio mixing via WASAPI (which is everything as it's the only audio API in windows since vista).


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> The only things processed in hardware would be post-WASAPI, which would be things like the EQ and SBX features. Anything along the lines of environmental audio has to be done in software.
> 
> Also, the actual process to look at is audiodg, or aka "Windows Audio Device Graph Isolation", which is the one responsible for all audio mixing via WASAPI (which is everything as it's the only audio API in windows since vista).


BF4 as any other modern game outputs multichannel sound, so anything left to do for the soundcard today is, to process HRTF for headphones from these sources with the SBX features.
If that's done on the DSP, than everything is fine in my books, as far as the promise for hardware processing goes.

Can the "audiodg" practically be accelerated by hardware(DSP) processing anyway?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> BF4 as any other modern game outputs multichannel sound, so anything left to do for the soundcard today is, to process HRTF for headphones from these sources with the SBX features.
> If that's done on the DSP, than everything is fine in my books, as far as the promise for hardware processing goes.
> 
> Can the "audiodg" practically be accelerated by hardware(DSP) processing anyway?


It's microsoft, so no. However it doesn't need any form of acceleration anyway as it only does very basic mixing of a maximum of 32 channels from applications. If an application needs complex effects then it should do it by its own means (threading, GPU or additional DSP's like that in radeon GPUs), most of which don't take a huge amount of CPU time anyway if they only allow up to 32 channels at a time, which is what most engines are limited to.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Are any of the SB cards 7.1 capable and have optical out on them? I may be looking for a 7.1 set up soon.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Here is another thought:
Would I be able to use a 7.1 surround receiver with my Zx card as long as it has optical input?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Here is another thought:
> Would I be able to use a 7.1 surround receiver with my Zx card as long as it has optical input?


Yes you can no problem however depending on how well the unit transcodes you really won't need the Z card. You should use HDMI and set it to linear PCM. Optical has limited bandwidth so depending on what you are trying to do it most likely will hamper the experience more than help.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yes you can no problem however depending on how well the unit transcodes you really won't need the Z card. You should use HDMI and set it to linear PCM. Optical has limited bandwidth so depending on what you are trying to do it most likely will hamper the experience more than help.


So if I do this I should use my GPU's HDMI out for audio?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yes you can no problem however depending on how well the unit transcodes you really won't need the Z card. You should use HDMI and set it to linear PCM. Optical has limited bandwidth so depending on what you are trying to do it most likely will hamper the experience more than help.
> 
> 
> 
> So if I do this I should use my GPU's HDMI out for audio?
Click to expand...

That is what I do. But honestly sound is VERY subjective. If you want to take advantage of flac files and dts hd sound through your computer then HDMI is your only choice. If it is just gaming then optical will work fine. It is something that you will have to play with and figure out which suites your needs the best.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> That is what I do. But honestly sound is VERY subjective. If you want to take advantage of flac files and dts hd sound through your computer then HDMI is your only choice. If it is just gaming then optical will work fine. It is something that you will have to play with and figure out which suites your needs the best.


Well it is all that...lol. I do have some FLAC music files and I do a lot of gaming. I am essentially wanting to have really good surround sound for my games


----------



## umeng2002

Do some research on the limits on TOSLINK. Basically, there is only enough bandwidth for uncompressed STEREO. If you want to use optical, your games and things will need to be encoded to Dolby Digital or DTS, and those, I think are limited to 5.1 on the Creative cards.


----------



## Paul17041993

HDMI is the only method for true 7.1 audio besides using onboard or a different sound device. The older creative cards used 3-4 individual SPDIF signals in a mini-din cable for their methods of digital surround. HDMI is somewhat similar however I'm pretty sure it's just via a beefy single signal that can take the bandwidth in a similar way as the colour channels.


----------



## iARDAs

So today I had a major issue with my sound setup.

Everything worked perfect with the headphones but when I switched to speakers from the SBZ software, the audio was terrible. Low and not audible. As if it was parasiting.

I went nuts, removed the soundcard and added it to another slot but still the same problem.

I unistalled the drivers, installed them back again but still the same problem.

Did stuff for an hour or so until I realized that the cable that goes from my soundcard to the speaker system was set lose a bit. I pluged it tight and everything was working perfect again









So please. Applause my stupidity.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So today I had a major issue with my sound setup.
> 
> Everything worked perfect with the headphones but when I switched to speakers from the SBZ software, the audio was terrible. Low and not audible. As if it was parasiting.
> 
> I went nuts, removed the soundcard and added it to another slot but still the same problem.
> 
> I unistalled the drivers, installed them back again but still the same problem.
> 
> Did stuff for an hour or so until I realized that the cable that goes from my soundcard to the speaker system was set lose a bit. I pluged it tight and everything was working perfect again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please. Applause my stupidity.


That's funny but we do things like that once in awhile...lol.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So today I had a major issue with my sound setup.
> 
> Everything worked perfect with the headphones but when I switched to speakers from the SBZ software, the audio was terrible. Low and not audible. As if it was parasiting.
> 
> I went nuts, removed the soundcard and added it to another slot but still the same problem.
> 
> I unistalled the drivers, installed them back again but still the same problem.
> 
> Did stuff for an hour or so until I realized that the cable that goes from my soundcard to the speaker system was set lose a bit. I pluged it tight and everything was working perfect again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please. Applause my stupidity.


Kinda why I check the cables and speakers first with another device... :I

Though I use surround so it's usually pretty obvious if one of the cables are loose.


----------



## iARDAs

Is there a way to disable the microphone via keyboard shortcut?

I used to love boom mics just because of that. Put them up and no mic.

At least I would expect a button on the default SB microphone tbh.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is there a way to disable the microphone via keyboard shortcut?
> 
> I used to love boom mics just because of that. Put them up and no mic.
> 
> At least I would expect a button on the default SB microphone tbh.


yes, "SBZ-Switcher" will allow this.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> yes, "SBZ-Switcher" will allow this.


Who is the man?????

+rep


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Who is the man?????
> 
> +rep


----------



## Bruticis

I've read so many complaints about how the ACM may or may not degrade the headset quality. Assuming this is actually correct, is there a simple switch for hooking up a headset/mic & speakers so I can switch back and forth as needed without having to access the rear ports that does NOT impact the headset's quality in any way?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> I've read so many complaints about how the ACM may or may not degrade the headset quality. Assuming this is actually correct, is there a simple switch for hooking up a headset/mic & speakers so I can switch back and forth as needed without having to access the rear ports that does NOT impact the headset's quality in any way?


The software that comes with the sound card.

The ACM is just an extension and volume dial with a mic in it. That's all.


----------



## Bruticis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The software that comes with the sound card.
> 
> The ACM is just an extension and volume dial with a mic in it. That's all.


As I said, if I were to assume the complaints about the ACM were valid (I say assume because I haven't tested them yet, my Zx died) and I didn't want to use the ACM anymore, is there anything else out on the market that doesn't degrade the quality? There's a lot of cheapo switches on Amazon but I don't know what they'll do to the audio quality of headsets/speakers hooked up to them.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The software that comes with the sound card.
> 
> The ACM is just an extension and volume dial with a mic in it. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, if I were to assume the complaints about the ACM were valid (I say assume because I haven't tested them yet, my Zx died) and I didn't want to use the ACM anymore, is there anything else out on the market that doesn't degrade the quality? There's a lot of cheapo switches on Amazon but I don't know what they'll do to the audio quality of headsets/speakers hooked up to them.
Click to expand...

As I said, the software itself.



Headphones/mic in ports 1 and 2, FR/FL, SR,SL, and Sub/Cen in ports 3, 4, and 5.



And headphone/speaker switch. Done.


----------



## Bruticis

Sorry, I'm probably not being very clear here. I own the Zx which of course includes the ACM. My Zx died on me and I'm looking into replacing it with a new Z. My options are to A) use my old ACM on the new Z or B) dump the ACM completely and hook my headphones straight into the ports on the Z itself. I found a lot of folks saying on various forums one should do option B due to issues with the ACM degrading the sound. So my question was based on option B. If I don't use the ACM at all, are there any other alternatives apart from plug and unplugging the headset directly from the port on the Z?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> yes, "SBZ-Switcher" will allow this.


When did this come out? I was looking for something like this a couple of years ago and it would have been nice to have at the time.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> Sorry, I'm probably not being very clear here. I own the Zx which of course includes the ACM. My Zx died on me and I'm looking into replacing it with a new Z. My options are to A) use my old ACM on the new Z or B) dump the ACM completely and hook my headphones straight into the ports on the Z itself. I found a lot of folks saying on various forums one should do option B due to issues with the ACM degrading the sound. So my question was based on option B. If I don't use the ACM at all, are there any other alternatives apart from plug and unplugging the headset directly from the port on the Z?


Following Option B:

All Z-series cards can do what I said, including the Z. Plug in both the headset and the speakers, and just select which one you want to use via the control panel. You do not need to unplug anything, and you do not need 3rd party tools to do so.

If you like, I'll record a video showing what I mean when I get home.


----------



## Bruticis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Following Option B:
> 
> All Z-series cards can do what I said, including the Z. Plug in both the headset and the speakers, and just select which one you want to use via the control panel. You do not need to unplug anything, and you do not need 3rd party tools to do so.
> 
> If you like, I'll record a video showing what I mean when I get home.


Oh wow, I finally get it! LOL, sorry, for some reason I had it stuck in my head that without the ACM you couldn't do the software switch. Sorry for being so dense, it's finally clicking for me! Thanks for being so patient!


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> When did this come out? I was looking for something like this a couple of years ago and it would have been nice to have at the time.


ye, it came out a couple of years ago.








It's linked in the OP aswell.

Pity that Creative didn't create something like this tho.
This one works like some mousecontrol/click script, so it might be messy with some Fullscreen applications.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Following Option B:
> 
> All Z-series cards can do what I said, including the Z. Plug in both the headset and the speakers, and just select which one you want to use via the control panel. You do not need to unplug anything, and you do not need 3rd party tools to do so.
> 
> If you like, I'll record a video showing what I mean when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, I finally get it! LOL, sorry, for some reason I had it stuck in my head that without the ACM you couldn't do the software switch. Sorry for being so dense, it's finally clicking for me! Thanks for being so patient!
Click to expand...

No problem, that's why I offered to record a video, can show exactly what I mean. Just can't do it from work.









EDIT: The only real benefit to the ACM is the focus mic... which never worked for me. So to me, it's a useless extension cable.


----------



## Ziver

Hi,

I just bought HyperX Cloud 2. When i use this with his soundcard everythin works right. But when i plug to my Zx, sound getting too bad like making echo and like some sound effect active. I tried reinstall driver but nothing change. Any idea ?

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just bought HyperX Cloud 2. When i use this with his soundcard everythin works right. But when i plug to my Zx, sound getting too bad like making echo and like some sound effect active. I tried reinstall driver but nothing change. Any idea ?
> 
> Sorry for my bad english.


Maybe it's caused by the 4-pin connector of the Cloud 2, which is used for stereo input *+ microphone output*.
Maybe you need an adaptor like this: http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-MUYHSFMM-Headset-Splitter-Adapter/dp/B0058DOWH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1463002009&sr=8-1&keywords=4pin+audio+adapter


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> Maybe it's caused by the 4-pin connector of the Cloud 2, which is used for stereo input *+ microphone output*.
> Maybe you need an adaptor like this: http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-MUYHSFMM-Headset-Splitter-Adapter/dp/B0058DOWH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1463002009&sr=8-1&keywords=4pin+audio+adapter


Thanks, i found a adaptor to 3 pin. Now Cloud 2 working normal, at least i can hear everything without echo







) But when i test the headset on "Configure Spearkers" section. Clicking left side or right side , i can hear the bell ring both side. Is it normal ? I ask it because when uninstall my soundcard driver and put my headset directly to line in (SB ZX) Clicking left side, i can hear the ring bell in left, clicking right side, i can hear the ring bell in right :S

Im confused


----------



## thuNDa

yes, that's confusing indeed.








What happens if you listen to some music, is it mono there aswell?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just bought HyperX Cloud 2. When i use this with his soundcard everythin works right. But when i plug to my Zx, sound getting too bad like making echo and like some sound effect active. I tried reinstall driver but nothing change. Any idea ?
> 
> Sorry for my bad english.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> Maybe it's caused by the 4-pin connector of the Cloud 2, which is used for stereo input *+ microphone output*.
> Maybe you need an adaptor like this: http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-MUYHSFMM-Headset-Splitter-Adapter/dp/B0058DOWH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1463002009&sr=8-1&keywords=4pin+audio+adapter


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Thanks, i found a adaptor to 3 pin. Now Cloud 2 working normal, at least i can hear everything without echo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) But when i test the headset on "Configure Spearkers" section. Clicking left side or right side , i can hear the bell ring both side. Is it normal ? I ask it because when uninstall my soundcard driver and put my headset directly to line in (SB ZX) Clicking left side, i can hear the ring bell in left, clicking right side, i can hear the ring bell in right :S
> 
> Im confused


The Z series and their ACM's have a hardware fault where the 3.5 jacks have the ground pin in the wrong place, however using an adapter of some sort (6.5 > 3.5 via the ACM or ZxR, or a 4-pin splitter) should work around the fault.

Did you make sure the jacks were fully seated? They're pretty stiff to insert into the card.


----------



## el-jorge

I have Bose Companion 20 speakers with a control pod for volume. I'm interested in a ZxR, that also has a control pod. Is it possible to use just the Bose or just ZxR control pod?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el-jorge*
> 
> I have Bose Companion 20 speakers with a control pod for volume. I'm interested in a ZxR, that also has a control pod. Is it possible to use just the Bose or just ZxR control pod?


Sorry not related but how do you like those speakers.

I have Bose Companion 2 series III speakers and I love them with my Z soundcard. I was wondering weather to upgrade to your speakers or not.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el-jorge*
> 
> I have Bose Companion 20 speakers with a control pod for volume. I'm interested in a ZxR, that also has a control pod. Is it possible to use just the Bose or just ZxR control pod?


The ACM "pod" on these cards is only really useful for headphones, particularly with the ZxR as the signal may be too rich for most speakers.

You're best off plugging the speakers into the usual speaker output and use their own control, leave the card ACM for headphones. If you don't ever intend on using headphones or you would use them via the speakers or an additional amp, the standard Z would be the better choice.

Or more honestly, get yourself a proper USB DAC and avoid creative's driver stupidity...


----------



## el-jorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Sorry not related but how do you like those speakers.
> 
> I have Bose Companion 2 series III speakers and I love them with my Z soundcard. I was wondering weather to upgrade to your speakers or not.


I really like them. I came from the Logitech Z2300, which I have in high regard. But the Bose are really good for desktop use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> The ACM "pod" on these cards is only really useful for headphones, particularly with the ZxR as the signal may be too rich for most speakers.
> 
> You're best off plugging the speakers into the usual speaker output and use their own control, leave the card ACM for headphones. If you don't ever intend on using headphones or you would use them via the speakers or an additional amp, the standard Z would be the better choice.
> 
> Or more honestly, get yourself a proper USB DAC and avoid creative's driver stupidity...


I thought the ZxR was build of better components and an overall better card than the Z?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el-jorge*
> 
> I have Bose Companion 20 speakers with a control pod for volume. I'm interested in a ZxR, that also has a control pod. Is it possible to use just the Bose or just ZxR control pod?


I believe by control pod you mean the ACM or "Audio Control Module" The ACM only controls the volume for the headphones as it is only connected through the headset and mic input connections on the sound card, meaning it does not control the sound to the speakers.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el-jorge*
> 
> I thought the ZxR was build of better components and an overall better card than the Z?


For headphones and studio equipment, otherwise for compact desktop speakers it won't do diddly squat...


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> For headphones and studio equipment, otherwise for compact desktop speakers it won't do diddly squat...


That depends on the speaker system you have. The ZxR has a 124 db SNR which is the highest you can get on any sound card. The Z only has a 116 db SNR. On some systems you can really tell the difference.

The truth is it all depends on the audio you are using, the bit rate and the sound delivery system.

It will not matter on MP3's or the like, but it can matter with the FLAC audio extension.


----------



## el-jorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That depends on the speaker system you have. The ZxR has a 124 db SNR which is the highest you can get on any sound card. The Z only has a 116 db SNR. On some systems you can really tell the difference.
> 
> The truth is it all depends on the audio you are using, the bit rate and the sound delivery system.
> 
> It will not matter on MP3's or the like, but it can matter with the FLAC audio extension.


I use my headphones about 10% of the time the rest is speakers.

I come from an Auzentech prelude, which is dying. i don't want to go back in SQ.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el-jorge*
> 
> I use my headphones about 10% of the time the rest is speakers.
> 
> I come from an Auzentech prelude, which is dying. i don't want to go back in SQ.


I use my headphones even less. I am looking to go 7.1 audio and it seems the way to go is HDMI. I would have to get a decent 7.1 receiver (and I have found a few. Unfortunately for me if I do that I will also need to purchase a new speaker system. I currently have the Logitech z906 5.1 surround system and I thought about using them in a 7.1 surround system (just get a couple of extra speakers) but I could see no way to properly connect the sub woofer to the receiver.

What is your speaker set up and how are they connected?


----------



## SSinner62

Go with a usb solution. creative is garbage. i own 2 soundblaaster z s and both headphone rear jacks went out. their software is a joke. Get a Fiio usb solution off amazon fpr 75 bucks and you wont regret it.


----------



## el-jorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSinner62*
> 
> Go with a usb solution. creative is garbage. i own 2 soundblaaster z s and both headphone rear jacks went out. their software is a joke. Get a Fiio usb solution off amazon fpr 75 bucks and you wont regret it.


Can i connect my pc speakers also to it?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el-jorge*
> 
> Can i connect my pc speakers also to it?


I believe that is for headsets only.


----------



## SSinner62

yes you can.it has a line out on the back and headphone jack on the front. Be careful the first time you use it it is very loud start at low settings or you will be shocked hoe loud that little box is!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSinner62*
> 
> yes you can.it has a line out on the back and headphone jack on the front. Be careful the first time you use it it is very loud start at low settings or you will be shocked hoe loud that little box is!


A line out like a stereo jack?
So you could not get surround sound with that line out, much less dolby digital 5.1, That is unless it is an optical out.


----------



## SSinner62

You will have to spend more money if you want those options. i just perfer it for its simplicity.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el-jorge*
> 
> Can i connect my pc speakers also to it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I believe that is for headsets only.


I don't know of any DACs that don't provide line-out, it's a very common requirement...


----------



## Gonzalez07

Im thinking about buying a sound blaster z. Currently using a asus xonar essence st, it sounds pretty damn good for music, but in games I have a hard time with audio positioning. My old creative audigy z2 had much better positioning. Are there any custom drivers with low dpc latency?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzalez07*
> 
> Im thinking about buying a sound blaster z. Currently using a asus xonar essence st, it sounds pretty damn good for music, but in games I have a hard time with audio positioning. My old creative audigy z2 had much better positioning. Are there any custom drivers with low dpc latency?


SB-Z has low dpc latency by default.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Hey guys,

I recently bought SB Z with HyperX Cloud headphones

I feel like the sound quality is off
Year ago I had X-Fi Fatality Titanium with Sennheiser PC 360 headphones and this combination sounded so much better as I remember..

Is this because of sound card or headphones or both are bad/low quality ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently bought SB Z with HyperX Cloud headphones
> 
> I feel like the sound quality is off
> Year ago I had X-Fi Fatality Titanium with Sennheiser PC 360 headphones and this combination sounded so much better as I remember..
> 
> Is this because of sound card or headphones or both are bad/low quality ?


Sennheiser sounds much better than HyperX. That is the main problem.

I owned a HyperX. It was decent for the price but really my Hd598 are better.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

But such a significant change that I can hear it with almost a year in between ? Could it be just that PC360 were opened headphones and Clouds are closed so it sounds quite different ?
Or could it be the sound card as well ? What is the actual difference between Titanium Fatality and SB Z ? Can SB Z give the same sound quality that Titanium gave me ?

To be honest, it is true that PC 360 were 3 times as expensive though.


----------



## thuNDa

Soundcards will only have a relatively small difference in SQ, compared to the differences of entirely different headphones in this regard, and from all what i have read, the SB-Z sounds better than all X-fi's but the Titanium HD.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Thanks, it must be the headphones then.. will try to stick with these and if it won't be bearable I will move to Sennheiser again.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Thanks, it must be the headphones then.. will try to stick with these and if it won't be bearable I will move to Sennheiser again.


It could be the sound card settings. Open the SB Pro Studio control panel and play around with the settings, in particular the SBX Pro Studio tab, The Speakers/head[hones tab. and the EQ tab. If you are using optical out then there are also some settings in the cinematic tab.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently bought SB Z with HyperX Cloud headphones
> 
> I feel like the sound quality is off
> Year ago I had X-Fi Fatality Titanium with Sennheiser PC 360 headphones and this combination sounded so much better as I remember..
> 
> Is this because of sound card or headphones or both are bad/low quality ?


Did you leave the SBX settings in the card at their defaults? because IMO the default values are icky, I have both surround and crystalliser set to 50% as any stronger just destroys the quality, however I also have had surround completely disabled for quite some time as it conflicts with my custom matrix mixing in various applications.

The EQ is also worth touching if you think the highs and/or lows need a little more (or less) power.


----------



## Gonzalez07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> SB-Z has low dpc latency by default.


Awesome. Got a decent deal on a used card hopefully no issues.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> It could be the sound card settings. Open the SB Pro Studio control panel and play around with the settings, in particular the SBX Pro Studio tab, The Speakers/head[hones tab. and the EQ tab. If you are using optical out then there are also some settings in the cinematic tab.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Did you leave the SBX settings in the card at their defaults? because IMO the default values are icky, I have both surround and crystalliser set to 50% as any stronger just destroys the quality, however I also have had surround completely disabled for quite some time as it conflicts with my custom matrix mixing in various applications.
> 
> The EQ is also worth touching if you think the highs and/or lows need a little more (or less) power.


Yup I played with it and it is still different, maybe I am not used to closed headphones.
Anyway thanks


----------



## Gonzalez07

Card just came in today. Really happy so far, sound positioning in games is so much better than my asus xonar essence st even without sbx surround. Red led is annoying but i'll live


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzalez07*
> 
> Card just came in today. Really happy so far, sound positioning in games is so much better than my asus xonar essence st even without sbx surround. Red led is annoying but i'll live


This was my impression too after running an integrated Realtek.

My first good sound card was the Auzentech Prelude and the analog quality was great.

Then I switched over to the X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty for proper digital output to my external DAC and AMP.

But then I sold that and ran off the Realtek chip on my mobo - still digital out. And even over digital, stereo quality was worse in gaming and movie for some reason. Again, still only digital out.

So I eventually got the SBz and the quality went back up... my DAC and AMP stayed the same the whole time.

I was just surprised a sound card would make an impact with stereo, digital output.


----------



## kot0005

hey guys, sound blaster zxr or onar essence stx 2? I have swan m50w speakers.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> hey guys, sound blaster zxr or onar essence stx 2? I have swan m50w speakers.


Since you are in the Sound Blaster thread that will be the most recommended.

Regardless I have no experience with the zonar essence systems but there have been a few people on this thread that have had that and gone to a SB ZxR or even a Zx card and they have reported better sound quality. I myself have have heard that Sound Blaster has the best sound quality for the value.

That being said the Asus board is capable of 7,1 surround and it comes with the ability to swap out the opamps for better sound quality. Though I have heard that to get good quality 7.1 sound you would need to use HDMI out on your video card.

I'd recommend the ZxR.

Consequently the prices for the STX II are all over the place and many of the high priced ones do not even come with the daughter board. If you choose the STX II makes sure you get the one with the daughter board otherwise you are losing out.


----------



## SSinner62

just picked up a pair of Sennheiser 558 off Amazon for 53.00. they are much better than the hyper x which ialso owned.They are refurbished but who cares. i would give them a shot. much better sound and a lot more comfortable. seem like new to me just dont come in a box.


----------



## Gonzalez07

hey guys, I have a question. ive been using Line out instead of the headphone port(im using headphones), and in the creative drivers I have them set to stereo. is there any downside to this besides of course not having the amp work?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzalez07*
> 
> hey guys, I have a question. ive been using Line out instead of the headphone port(im using headphones), and in the creative drivers I have them set to stereo. is there any downside to this besides of course not having the amp work?


For speakers and other external amps, this is what you're supposed to do, for headphones, use the headphone output. Don't use headphones that have an internal amp (eg; some turtle beach sets) as they cant handle the power and negate the purpose of having these cards.


----------



## Gonzalez07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> For speakers and other external amps, this is what you're supposed to do, for headphones, use the headphone output. Don't use headphones that have an internal amp (eg; some turtle beach sets) as they cant handle the power and negate the purpose of having these cards.


thanks for the explanation. but still, would 5.1 sbx surround still work on the line out port? im liking it for a few various reasons, but still not sure if everything is working correctly using it.


----------



## GoLDii3

I am thinking of purchasing a Sound Blaster Z.

I am considering it because i just got a PS4 and i can't stand using my headphones with the jack on my monitor,plus only stereo.

The Sound Blaster Z has a SPDIF Input connector so i can just buy a TOSLINK cable and connect it to the PS4 to then output audio to my headphones. Till here,everything is OK.

Now i can't find anywhere wether i can use the Surround option in the SB Pro Studio to get virtual surround. This is higly important for me since this basically is a Sound Card and Astro Mixamp combo.

I'd need to buy a Mixamp if i wanted virtual surround or a higher quality audio on a console.

I should not have any problems over the fact that the SB Z has no DTS encoding/decoding in the SPDIF Input connector thus can't output anything but PCM right? Since basically all i am doing is output 2CH PCM and apply a what i think is a DSP (SB Pro Surround).


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> I am thinking of purchasing a Sound Blaster Z.
> 
> I am considering it because i just got a PS4 and i can't stand using my headphones with the jack on my monitor,plus only stereo.
> 
> The Sound Blaster Z has a SPDIF Input connector so i can just buy a TOSLINK cable and connect it to the PS4 to then output audio to my headphones. Till here,everything is OK.
> 
> Now i can't find anywhere wether i can use the Surround option in the SB Pro Studio to get virtual surround. This is higly important for me since this basically is a Sound Card and Astro Mixamp combo.
> 
> I'd need to buy a Mixamp if i wanted virtual surround or a higher quality audio on a console.
> 
> I should not have any problems over the fact that the SB Z has no DTS encoding/decoding in the SPDIF Input connector thus can't output anything but PCM right? Since basically all i am doing is output 2CH PCM and apply a what i think is a DSP (SB Pro Surround).


You would need to select "listen to this device" as the SPDIF In counts as a recording device, so from that level it _should_ work as I believe this is a OS side redirect. It _should_ feed back into the card for the card's DAC/DSP to modify it. Maybe a bit of latency though.

If you'd like I can give it a shot when I get home to ensure surround works. I don't have an easy way to do SPDIF in, but I can test with my Line In to see if it applies which should have the same result.

EDIT: As for DTS/Dolby on Optical... It has encoding for DTS/Dolby Out. I do not know it it can handle it coming in.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzalez07*
> 
> thanks for the explanation. but still, would 5.1 sbx surround still work on the line out port? im liking it for a few various reasons, but still not sure if everything is working correctly using it.


If the speakers are set to 5.1 in the panel it wont work correctly unless you have a full 5.1 set plugged in. For stereo speakers you'll want it on stereo (2.1/2.0), the card should then operate the SBX effects accordingly.

The reason why stereo speakers can only be run in stereo, whereas headphones can have simulated 5.1, is because stereo speakers don't have the required accuracy to simulate 5.1 without completely destroying the quality. Whereas most headphones are accurate enough to simulate 5.1 to a certain degree in specific circumstances.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I do not know it it can handle it coming in.


Unfortunately it cant as that requires extra licenses.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You would need to select "listen to this device" as the SPDIF In counts as a recording device, so from that level it _should_ work as I believe this is a OS side redirect. It _should_ feed back into the card for the card's DAC/DSP to modify it. Maybe a bit of latency though.
> 
> If you'd like I can give it a shot when I get home to ensure surround works. I don't have an easy way to do SPDIF in, but I can test with my Line In to see if it applies which should have the same result.
> 
> EDIT: As for DTS/Dolby on Optical... It has encoding for DTS/Dolby Out. I do not know it it can handle it coming in.


Well...im going to find out by myself.

Honestly i would be very happy if it all worked out,since virtual surround is a nice thing to have,but anyways my monitor's headphone jack is absolute crap even compared to my $15 Xonar DGX.

Let's see how it does. Worst case i just ship it back to Amazon.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzalez07*
> 
> hey guys, I have a question. ive been using Line out instead of the headphone port(im using headphones), and in the creative drivers I have them set to stereo. *is there any downside to this besides of course not having the amp work?*


You won't get headphone surround if you connect to line-out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> I am thinking of purchasing a Sound Blaster Z.
> 
> I am considering it because i just got a PS4 and i can't stand using my headphones with the jack on my monitor,plus only stereo.
> 
> The Sound Blaster Z has a SPDIF Input connector so i can just buy a TOSLINK cable and connect it to the PS4 to then output audio to my headphones. Till here,everything is OK.
> 
> Now i can't find anywhere *wether i can use the Surround option in the SB Pro Studio to get virtual surround*. This is higly important for me since this basically is a Sound Card and Astro Mixamp combo.
> 
> I'd need to buy a Mixamp if i wanted virtual surround or a higher quality audio on a console.
> 
> I should not have any problems over the fact that the SB Z has no DTS encoding/decoding in the SPDIF Input connector thus can't output anything but PCM right? Since basically all i am doing is *output 2CH PCM* and apply a what i think is a DSP (SB Pro Surround).


No, for proper headphone surround, you need to feed 5.1(or the likes) channels, and not only 2.
You will only get a crossfeed effect when you feed 2 channels, and enable SBX-surround.

Also the bandwidth of SPDIF allows only 2 channel PCM, or 5.1 DTS C / DDL(which can't be decoded from the SB-Z, so no proper surround still).


----------



## Madmaxneo

You could also go the route of a wireless surround sound headset like the Turtle Beach Ear Force XP510
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzalez07*
> 
> hey guys, I have a question. ive been using Line out instead of the headphone port(im using headphones), and in the creative drivers I have them set to stereo. is there any downside to this besides of course not having the amp work?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> You won't get headphone surround if you connect to line-out.
> No, for proper headphone surround, you need to feed 5.1(or the likes) channels, and not only 2.
> You will only get a crossfeed effect when you feed 2 channels, and enable SBX-surround.
> 
> Also the bandwidth of SPDIF allows only 2 channel PCM, or 5.1 DTS C / DDL(which can't be decoded from the SB-Z, so no proper surround still).


You could also go the route of a wireless surround sound headset like the Turtle Beach Ear Force XP510. It uses the Optical in for the base unit which then transmits the surround signal to the headset. I have a pair and they sound really awesome.


----------



## umeng2002

This card DOESN'T decode Dolby Digital from the optical input... in fact doing that with 3rd party software is sketchy at best.

If you want to plug in your PS4, it will only get stereo. You can still use SBX Surround, but it will only be using that stereo signal.


----------



## GoLDii3

I am curious of something,does anybody have the time to take a shot of the back side of the pcb? SB Z retail only.

I just bought a SB Z OEM and found a "QC" sticker with three levels,of wich only two with a checkmark. I wonder if those are OEM due to failing a QC level.


----------



## malaki

when trying to select the Creative ASIO driver in any software I get the
Failed to open the audio device "Creative SBZ Series ASIO"

or

Can't detect buffer sizes

How can I fix this?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malaki*
> 
> when trying to select the Creative ASIO driver in any software I get the
> Failed to open the audio device "Creative SBZ Series ASIO"
> 
> or
> 
> Can't detect buffer sizes
> 
> How can I fix this?


I have the buffer problem in one program(Riffworks) too unfortunatly, but Cubase works with this ASIO driver, and so does Foobar2k.


----------



## malaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> I have the buffer problem in one program(Riffworks) too unfortunatly, but Cubase works with this ASIO driver, and so does Foobar2k.


it does not work for any software for me


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malaki*
> 
> it does not work for any software for me


Maybe try uninstalling, and reinstalling the drivers.
Still no success, try "driver sweeper" and reinstall again.


----------



## malaki

-


----------



## GoLDii3

Does anybody here have the knowledge to measure output impedance? Im wondering what output impedance the speaker input has compared to the 22 ohms of the headphone input.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Does anybody here have the knowledge to measure output impedance? Im wondering what output impedance the speaker input has compared to the 22 ohms of the headphone input.


I found this after a google search. It is not the most accurate test but he did get interesting results as the headphone impedance output is higher than the speakers out.

Then I read

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/45pgjg/output_impedance_on_the_creative_soundblaster_z/
 and it states the output impedence is a straight 22 ohms, which sucks but it seems to be average for all sound cards. The lowest being about 10 ohms.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> I am curious of something,does anybody have the time to take a shot of the back side of the pcb? SB Z retail only.
> 
> I just bought a SB Z OEM and found a "QC" sticker with three levels,of wich only two with a checkmark. I wonder if those are OEM due to failing a QC level.


Are those X marks on a square sticker? I think my OEM has only two too. Maybe that 3rd mark is for the EMI shield that is not installed on the OEM version.


----------



## HydroKFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Are those X marks on a square sticker? I think my OEM has only two too. Maybe that 3rd mark is for the EMI shield that is not installed on the OEM version.


 Mine has only 2 check marks and its a retail version.


----------



## umeng2002

The mysteries of electronic QA markings









For what it's worth, I think the sites that reviewed these cards have only *2* round QA stickers on them, so I think there are only 2 QA tests, and the square sticker just has a spare space for a 3rd.


----------



## Paul17041993

They likely only do the third round of testing for cards that were returned and repaired if they are found defective.

Alternatively it's an additional country-specific set of tests that they don't bother with for america or whatnot.

Or it could be the jack defects that they all fail at... :I


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> They likely only do the third round of testing for cards that were returned and repaired if they are found defective.
> 
> Alternatively it's an additional country-specific set of tests that they don't bother with for america or whatnot.
> 
> Or it could be the jack defects that they all fail at... :I


*All* the pictures of these cards on the internet only have *2* check marks or *2* circular QA sticker.

I think that should tell you something...


----------



## jazh23

What bothers me, is that when I create a new profile, the master volume level is not saved, same thing with the settings Speaker/Headphone.

I have to change the settings manually, when I switch from speakers to headphones and vice versa...

I'm using the last driver (Soundblaster Z)...


----------



## darkymtp

jazh23 : Use SBZ Switcher.


----------



## OCmember

Bought a Zx about a year ago. I use a 5.1 speaker setup. Any tips for low latency with these drivers?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> SB-Z has low dpc latency by default.


How are you measuring the dpc latecny?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> How are you measuring the dpc latecny?


"LatencyMon".
The driver of my X-Fi was always causing the highest DPC-latency reading in this program, and the SB-Z driver doesn't even show up there(only windows own HDAudBus.sys).


----------



## HydroKFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> How are you measuring the dpc latecny?


I use latency mon to measure latency since dpclat has issues with windows 8.1 and up that gives wrong values.
Here's the link to their website : http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon_whatsnew

Direct Download Link:http://www.resplendence.com/download/LatencyMon.exe


----------



## OCmember

Could it be because the sound is processed by an onboard processor rather than the CPU?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Bought a Zx about a year ago. I use a 5.1 speaker setup. Any tips for low latency with these drivers?


Mine is never more than 100ms, if I'm reading LatencyMon correctly.

If anything, the nVidia drivers and the MS USB Storage thingy are the highest.

With Windows 7 and 8(.1), I would screw around with HPET on or off, changing devices into Line-based or Signaled-based interrupts, etc.; and there were latency issues with nVidia drivers, Storage controllers, and something else.

With Win10, I just make sure HPET is on in my BIOS and just leave everything default from when Windows 10 was installed.

I even stopped using registry cleaners and crap.

No issues at all on Windows 10.

Now, what I could pin down as causing serious latency issues on my old OS installs was the Asus mobo monitoring program. As soon as I installed it, huge issues. When I uninstalled it, still huge issues. I had to roll back to a previous Windows restore point to correct it.

AVOID your motherboard company's monitoring software. If you have it installed, and try to roll back to a restore point from before it was installed.


----------



## Madmaxneo

I "upgraded" (not a clean install) from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10 like a few days after it was released to the public.. I use Ccleaner on a regular basis. Except for the issue with my USB 3.0 ports not allowing USB 2.0 devices to start up with my PC properly I have never had an issue with windows 10. I have actually had nothing but a great experience with windows 10.
My Zx card OTH is another story. I have had several issues with this card (actually the drivers) in the past two years since I have had it. But when it works it works great.

I may take a look at this LatencyMon just to see....


----------



## WryZed

Hi All,

Looking for a bit of advice from those in the know; I've done a bit of research but I'm not quite sure where it all leads up to with regards to my questions...

I recently purchased a pair of DT 770 250 Ohm and 80 Ohm, along with a SMSL M3. After trialling those for a while I ended up returning the 80's as they were a bit too heavy in the mid for me, didn't quite sound "right" (to me) over the 250's.

I then purchased a Soundblaster Z (for the gaming aspect) and found it to be ok, but not fantastic, so I returned that and opted for a ZxR instead. My opinion of the ZxR can be summed up with the phrase "Oh.... Oh my!". As a result I've decided to return the SMSL and just stick with the ZxR and DT 770 250's.

Before anyone jumps on the band wagon saying "you can get better sound with a DAC" or "Positional audio is crap, stereo is better"; that's not the point of this post. I mostly game, never watch movies (on my PC) and occasionally listen to music, but when I do that, it's only ever streamed from the likes of Youtube, so thank you (I realise a few hundred audiophiles just had meltdown reading that, I do apologise!), I know the logic, but I'm happy with my setup for my purposes. Also, the choice of the DT770's is due to needing closed back headphones due to environment.

So with that in mind, here goes!

The sound quality of the DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm's with the ZxR is simply fantastic to my ears, and probably the best I've (personally) heard, which means although I realise there is better out there, I don't know what I'm missing, so that's fine









However in heavy bass / action situations one thing I do find is that the bass tends to get a touch muddy or flabby, which I didn't notice as much using the SMSL M3. That said, the M3 didn't really have quite enough bass for my tastes either.

So I know that the ZxR has replaceable OPAmps, and that's something I'm going to look into, along with possibly a cap-mod I've seen floating around from some mad geniuses that make the ZxR look like Gilligan's raft, but before I go down that route I want to get some clarity on some other elements.

Firstly, I hear that the Z card had a somewhat high output impedance of 22 Ohms. I'm also hearing that the ZxR has a better, lower impedance, but I'm hearing conflicting numbers between 10-20 ohms, depending on where I look. I've also heard that ideally, you want an 8:1 ratio (simplified) to get the best match, which means, I believe, that my setup is a bit unbalanced. So wit that said, should I be looking to get some impedance increasing adaptors then switch the ZxR over to high gain 600 Ohm mode? Would that do anything to tighten up the bass and increase sound quality / fullness at all, or have no effect whatsoever?

Further to that, would I end up damaging my DT's if I were to try switching to high gain 600 Ohm output but with low volume but WITHOUT impedance filters? I know that headphones CAN be damaged by amping too high, but I can't find anything definitive and appropriate to these.

Finally, although I head multiple complaints about using the ZxR with the ACM (headphone breakout module / volume knob etc), I can't find any information on what Windows volume I should have set. Through my own experience historically I know setting motherboard volumes, for example, to 100% would tend to cause clipping, (line-feeding, virtual sound devices etc) and that the best option tends to be somewhere between 70-90%, then using the volume off the virtual device to drive it further, but I wondered if anyone had any opinions on the matter when it came to the ZxR's ACM? Of course, this is easy enough for me to test, but I'm a bit audio-blind at the moment from other activities that I can't convince myself currently.

Thanks in advance for any help and clarity any of you can provide! And by all means, if I'm misunderstanding anything by what I've written, please feel free to correct me!

-WryZed


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Could it be because the sound is processed by an onboard processor rather than the CPU?


The post-mixing effects for output and pre-mixing effects for input (EQ, SBX, voice filtering) should all be processed by the 4 DSP cores, the actual mixing side is handled by windows, of which should take virtually no CPU time unless you have a crapload of applications running and playing audio.

Things that can cause driver latency however are memory leaks (with or without garbage collection), continuous list/array resizing or general repeated allocation and de-allocation of memory where the drivers need to link windows to the hardware, in this case the main part being WASAPI buffers to the DSPs. Many cases of poor memory management result in stuttering and stalling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WryZed*
> 
> would I end up damaging my DT's if I were to try switching to high gain 600 Ohm output but with low volume but WITHOUT impedance filters? I know that headphones CAN be damaged by amping too high, but I can't find anything definitive and appropriate to these.


I'd doubt the headphones could be damaged, at least not before damaging your ears first. To over-current any form of electrical load generally involves giving it a higher voltage than what it's designed for, of which in the case of headphones (and speakers) means the output volume will be much louder as a result.

More experienced personnel with headphone specifics possibly know better though...


----------



## WryZed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I'd doubt the headphones could be damaged, at least not before damaging your ears first. To over-current any form of electrical load generally involves giving it a higher voltage than what it's designed for, of which in the case of headphones (and speakers) means the output volume will be much louder as a result.
> 
> More experienced personnel with headphone specifics possibly know better though...


Hi Paul,

Yes this is my thought too, but likewise looking for more confirmation; The gain switch basically has a normal setting of 33 to 300 ohms, with high for 300 to 600 ohm's. Like you I feel that at this level it should "just" make things louder (and push more voltage / current through them); I mean we're not talking about 33 ohm iems here being overramped to 600, but what I don't want to do is try it and fry it (as unlikely as hat is from my understanding) or use it, think it's fine, then a year down the road find i've overamped them and damaged them over time, so to speak.


----------



## thuNDa

@WryZed

ZxR has actually about 40 Ohms output impedance(it was measured on that one russian review).








But the rule says only, that it should be lower than 1/8 of your Headphones impedence(it doesn't have to match 1/8, the lower the better but neglible after 1/8).
And that means, that you would want ~30 Ohms output impedance with your 250 Ohms Headphones.
It depends also on the headphone, if a mismatch causes frequency response alteration:
=713&graphID[]=2621&scale=30]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=7&graphID[]=713&graphID[]=2621&scale=30

This shows the frequencies which are affected by output impedance, and as you can see, the bass gets attenuated in the "boomy" region, and this fits to your desciption after you went from M3 to ZxR.


----------



## WryZed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> @WryZed
> 
> ZxR has actually about 40 Ohms output impedance(it was measured on that one russian review).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the rule says only, that it should be lower than 1/8 of your Headphones impedence(it doesn't have to match 1/8, the lower the better but neglible after 1/8).
> And that means, that you would want ~30 Ohms output impedance with your 250 Ohms Headphones.
> It depends also on the headphone, if a mismatch causes frequency response alteration:
> =713&graphID[]=2621&scale=30]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=7&graphID[]=713&graphID[]=2621&scale=30
> 
> This shows the frequencies which are affected by output impedance, and as you can see, the bass gets attenuated in the "boomy" region, and this fits to your desciption after you went from M3 to ZxR.


I think I understand; so does that mean if I were to get an impedance increasing adapter, say 75 ohms, bringing my 250's up to 325 ohms, it should flatten the sonics and tighten things up somewhat? (Being that 40 x 8 = 320 ohms) or am I completely missing the point here?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WryZed*
> 
> I think I understand; so does that mean if I were to get an impedance increasing adapter, say 75 ohms, bringing my 250's up to 325 ohms, it should flatten the sonics and tighten things up somewhat? (Being that 40 x 8 = 320 ohms) or am I completely missing the point here?


no, the other way around.
You want an output impedance at max ~30 Ohms(1/8 rule: 250 / 8 = 31.25), to be sure that the frequency response(and therefore the bass) isn't affected by the output impedance in a negative way.
This is the most important factor ever, with headphones that are sensitive to output impedance.

So what can you do:
either live with it as it is, sent the ZxR back, replace the DT770's with the 600Ohm version, or buy an additional (clean) Amp with low output impedance, that you can connect to the headphone-out of the ZxR.

I absolutly wanted to keep the features of the SB-Z too, so my final setup is: SB-Z -> optical-out -> SMSL Sanskrit 6th -> Objective2 -> AKG K712









BTW, i recorded a comparision with my O/I-sensitive Sennheiser HD590's(120 Ohm):
SB-Z(~20 Ohm O/I) vs. ALC892(supposedly ~70 Ohm O/I):





Don't wanna hear the 50 Ohm HD598 there, should be major boom-bass inducing on high I/O...
Even the SB-Z has a way too high O/I for these phones:
=2851&graphID[]=2621&scale=30]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=7&graphID[]=2851&graphID[]=2621&scale=30


----------



## WryZed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> no, the other way around.
> You want an output impedance at max ~30 Ohms(1/8 rule: 250 / 8 = 31.25), to be sure that the frequency response(and therefore the bass) isn't affected by the output impedance in a negative way.
> This is the most important factor ever, with headphones that are sensitive to output impedance.
> 
> So what can you do:
> either live with it as it is, sent the ZxR back, replace the DT770's with the 600Ohm version, or buy an additional (clean) Amp with low output impedance, that you can connect to the headphone-out of the ZxR.
> 
> I absolutly wanted to keep the features of the SB-Z too, so my final setup is: SB-Z -> optical-out -> SMSL Sanskrit 6th -> Objective2 -> AKG K712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, i recorded a comparision with my O/I-sensitive Sennheiser HD590's(120 Ohm):
> SB-Z(~20 Ohm O/I) vs. ALC892(supposedly ~70 Ohm O/I):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't wanna hear the 50 Ohm HD598 there, should be major boom-bass inducing on high I/O...
> Even the SB-Z has a way too high O/I for these phones:
> =2851&graphID[]=2621&scale=30]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=7&graphID[]=2851&graphID[]=2621&scale=30


I tried a similar thing, obviously far more budget compared to yourself mind, that involved the Z outputting to the M3 with the stereo output option ticked to allow audio processing; the problem I found there was that the sound stage shrank considerably, and where the virtual surround prior was so impressive, it lacked the depth. Granted that may have been the M3 causing that I suppose? Otherwise I presume you switch to raw SBZ for gaming?

Forgive me if I'm being an idiot but I don't quite understand the difference here though; If I were to purchase a 75 ohm adapter (such as something like this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Etymotic-ER4P-to-ER4S-6-35-to-3-5mm-resistor-adaptor/281728711409?_trksid=p999999.c100623.m-1&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160323102634%26meid%3D777a482e999a4d6dae179376930e59e4%26pid%3D100623%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D5%26mehot%3Dlo%26sd%3D300453295797) then due to that upconverting my headphones to 325 ohms, and therefore 325 / 8 = 40.625, therefore matching the aforementioned ZxR output of 40ohms, doesn't that solve the problem? Or even if I were to get a 50 and 300 ohm converter, essentially bringing my headphones to 600 ohms, doesn't that meet the same criteria as actual 600 ohm headphones?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WryZed*
> 
> I tried a similar thing, obviously far more budget compared to yourself mind, that involved the Z outputting to the M3 with the stereo output option ticked to allow audio processing; the problem I found there was that the sound stage shrank considerably, and where the virtual surround prior was so impressive, it lacked the depth. Granted that may have been the M3 causing that I suppose? Otherwise I presume you switch to raw SBZ for gaming?
> 
> Forgive me if I'm being an idiot but I don't quite understand the difference here though; If I were to purchase a 75 ohm (such as something like this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Etymotic-ER4P-to-ER4S-6-35-to-3-5mm-resistor-adaptor/281728711409?_trksid=p999999.c100623.m-1&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160323102634%26meid%3D777a482e999a4d6dae179376930e59e4%26pid%3D100623%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D5%26mehot%3Dlo%26sd%3D300453295797) then due to that upconverting my headphones to 325 ohms, and therefore 325 / 8 = 40.625, doesn't that solve the problem? Or even if I were to get a 50 and 300 ohm converter, essentially bringing my headphones to 600 ohms, doesn't that meet the same criteria as actual 600 ohm headphones?


Before i was using the SMSL SD793 over optical out from my SB-Z, which didn't sound so different compared to my current setup TBH.








For gaming i have "Stereomix" checked while in headphone mode, and for music i use a shortcut in "SBZ-Switcher" to switch to SPDIF-out(which indeed sounds better that stereomix, even when u disable everything in the CPL).
So i guess it must have been the M3, because i don't have the desire to plug my headphones into the SB-Z ever again(must be more the money that i already spent on external DAC/Amp, than the quality itself which is very close on my I/O-*In*sensitive AKG's







).

For the Impedance-adaptor: You wouldn't make the impedance of your headphones higher, but instead would increase the O/I of the ZxR even more.


----------



## WryZed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> Before i was using the SMSL SD793 over optical out from my SB-Z, which didn't sound so different compared to my current setup TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For gaming i have "Stereomix" checked while in headphone mode, and for music i use a shortcut in "SBZ-Switcher" to switch to SPDIF-out(which indeed sounds better that stereomix, even when u disable everything in the CPL).
> So i guess it must have been the M3, because i don't have the desire to plug my headphones into the SB-Z ever again(must be more the money that i already spent on external DAC/Amp, than the quality itself which is very close on my I/O-*In*sensitive AKG's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> For the Impedance-adaptor: You wouldn't make the impedance of your headphones higher, but instead would increase the O/I of the ZxR even more.


Riiiiight, my mistake; I had understood it wrong. Just looking over http://www.head-fi.org/t/601669/impedance-adapters-cables-explained-listed and may try my hand at making an impedance decreasing adaptor then if I can't find one for sale elsewhere.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WryZed*
> 
> Riiiiight, my mistake; I had understood it wrong. Just looking over http://www.head-fi.org/t/601669/impedance-adapters-cables-explained-listed and may try my hand at making an impedance decreasing adaptor then if I can't find one for sale elsewhere.


"impedance decreasing adaptor" won't work.
You had to clip some resistors on the ZxR(to simplify it).

There's the O2 on massdrop atm, which wouldn't alter what comes out of the ZxR, but would give you an O/I of 0.5 Ohm.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-o2-amplifier


----------



## WryZed

Ok so taking a step back here, when I tried gaming with the SB Z outputting to to the SMSL M3, courtesy of setting the stereo output mode under advanced to get the surround processing to work, the surround field was massively compressed and, further, sounded somewhat digitised over the M3, compared to plugging headphones into the SB Z direct.

What I don't know then is if the M3 was causing that compression, or if it was the act of downmixing surround to stereo out to pipe it over the optical that was doing it.

Has anyone done an A/B DAC / Sound card direct comparison and not noticed a degradation in surround field?

If that's the case then I'll likely send the SB ZxR back and re-invest in alternative gear and another Z.

(Incidentally it's not something I can test myself at the moment (sending the M3 back tomorrow, it's boxed and waiting to go) as the ZxR I got had the ribbon missing from the box to connect the daughterboard optical up.)


----------



## thuNDa

Since the SB-Z sends "stereomix over optical-out" at the same time as it does for headphone-out, i can A/B with my switchbox(after matching the volume ofc), and it sounds 100% the same ingame with SBX-Surround enabled.

switchbox like this, but then connected to SB-Z headphone-out vs. Sanskrit / O2:


http://imgur.com/VFh0i96

(something like this i would recommend anyone, to combat "placebo" anyways







)

Another thing you should take into consideration is, that the O/I of the ZxR is responsible for the "better sound" on your headphones(minus the bass response).


----------



## WryZed

Appreciate you taking the time to do that; didn't want to ask you directly. Perhaps that is the case then, the M3 itself isn't transparent enough, which is where the likes of the O2 I believe will come into its own.

Right, need to work this out then. Unfortunately being that I'm in the UK, that O2 is a little harder (read: more expensive) to come by. Will do a little digging.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WryZed*
> 
> Appreciate you taking the time to do that; didn't want to ask you directly. Perhaps that is the case then, the M3 itself isn't transparent enough, which is where the likes of the O2 I believe will come into its own.
> 
> Right, need to work this out then. Unfortunately being that I'm in the UK, that O2 is a little harder (read: more expensive) to come by. Will do a little digging.


Oh well, i wish i could have tried the M3 myself
Another option might be, to sent the ZxR back, get an SB-Z(OEM) instead and try another SPDIF DAC/Amp with it:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Decoder-DIR9001-PCM1793-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B013HL9NW4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1465133051&sr=8-1&keywords=smsl+sd793

I like this thing alot, and it is wall powered unlike the M3, and has alot more power and sounds "sweet"(I/O was measured by someone, to be only ~0.7 Ohm too).

ZxR makes it complicated...
You pay for the superior output-stage, and have to buy an external Amp nontheless to get the best out of your headphones.
And then the card is way too expensive, to use optical-out to an external DAC/Amp (which might cost the same again as the card itself).


----------



## WryZed

I've already completed the return form for the ZxR, hah. Actually no, the M3 DOES have the option to power from wall; in fact you need to when using optical. It just seems the thing doesn't have the best DAC in the world, and although it can get very loud, it can't quite push the bass. To be fair I looked at the SD793-ii first; thought the M3 would be an improvement over it.

Going back to the drawing board anyway; may look at going for an outright O2/ODAC Rev2 combo, if not the Sanskrit like you have.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WryZed*
> 
> I've already completed the return form for the ZxR, hah. Actually no, the M3 DOES have the option to power from wall; in fact you need to when using optical. It just seems the thing doesn't have the best DAC in the world, and although it can get very loud, it can't quite push the bass. To be fair I looked at the SD793-ii first; thought the M3 would be an improvement over it.
> 
> Going back to the drawing board anyway; may look at going for an outright O2/ODAC Rev2 combo, if not the Sanskrit like you have.


I have the Zx and I use it with my Logitech z906 5.1 powered speaker system. The bass from the sound card to my sub woofer is overwhelming and I have to keep the bass at less than 25% to reduce the thump. Otherwise I hear complaints from the other side of the house that it is to loud no matter the volume......lol.


----------



## Paul17041993

A resistor in series to the headphones will increase the headphone's impedance, a resistor parallel to the headphones will decrease their impedance.
The ACM runs in series to the headphones, of which will increase the impedance of the headphones as the volume is reduced, if you haven't used it yet you should do so and see how the audio sounds at different volumes between the ACM and windows.


----------



## WryZed

So thanks for the help and advice all, especially to you Thunda!

It brings me great pleasure to say I've finally found "my" personal endgame, courtesy of the Sound BlasterX G5 paired with my Beyerdynamic DT770 250's. And that's it. Just that right there does everything I want / need it to do.

In high gain mode it does an exemplary job driving my cans, far, far better, balanced and much more controlled with much more range than either the SB Z, ZxR, SMSL M3 or my onboard Saber 9023P DAC. Aside from the SBX G5 including directmode, providing phenominal raw sonic performance from a music perspective (non-audiophile here, but it honestly is outright the best I've ever heard), it also has the fully featured SB Surround suite etc.

To summarise:
-The SB Z just sounded harsh and digital.
-The SB ZxR was harsh in the top end, flabby in the bottom end, boomy in the middle and an all-round unpleasent experience that needed a hell of a lot of EQ'ing (with the DT 770 250's)
-The SMSL M3 was pretty good; bright and clear, but somewhat bass light. You could "hear" the bass across the entire range, but you couldn't feel it.
-The SBX G5 is just powerful, balanced, even, and just works.

For reference, it's USB powered yet somehow drives the DT 770 250's without breaking a sweat. It has USB passthrough (not that I'd ever use that, but some might like it). It has Optical in and out and the fantastic options of "Direct Mode", "SPDIF-Out Direct Mode", AND "Headphone Surround for Line/Optical Out". If it sounds like I'm gushing? I am. (It should be noted it can't decode Dolby via Optical-in, but that doesn't bother me as I'm using this exclusively on the PC) Also, from what I've read, it's rated as 2.2 Ohm impedance output!

Quite why this hasn't had any more publicity focus or isn't more popular I honestly have no idea. This thing is a wildcard; I can't rate it high enough. And this is within hours of receiving it.

So, once again, thanks all for helping me find my endgame!

-WryZed


----------



## thuNDa

@WryZed










You don't wanna read this now, but:

I tried the G5 too, and it has indeed a very nice SQ(opened my eyes that i needed a lower O/I for my HD590's), but i didn't like the surround, for what i bought it in the first place( 7.1 and stuff...)








You have to use it at ~60% at least, or you get "soundholes" in the rear-channels, which means that you get more hall and reverb at that level, as opposed to the SB-Z, whose surround works already at 33% with coherent surround.

Made a bunch of comparision videos aswell:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLp4CxVqDLJqbTP-Pz8hP8FOwYTUYlOgIV


----------



## WryZed

Huh. I hadn't noticed that. Will have to test a few games myself and confer for my own peace of mind. Wonder what prompts that then? I know the Z is toted as having a SoundCore3d chip, and the BlasterX has a SB-Axx1, but these are supposedly the same chip, just renamed.

With the presumably superior hardware you'd have thought there wouldn't be that difference. And if there is (and it's not just some quirk / driver issue) then I don't get it. You have the run of the mill SB Z that's average sound at best, the ZxR that's so ridiculously overpowered it murders sound quality, and then the seemingly perfect device that should do it all, but can't manage surround properly?

Although... just had a thought; I noticed "some" games didn't seem to like 7.1 virtual properly, but they played fine in 5.1. I see you had yours set to 7.1; did you try dropping it to 5.1 as per the same config the SB Z has?


----------



## OCmember

Sometimes my channels get screwed up. For example the card will tell the Rear Left that it's the Front Right, the Center will disappear, etc etc. this happens every now and again for no reason or from changing something through the control panel. Does this happen to anyone else???


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WryZed*
> 
> Huh. I hadn't noticed that. Will have to test a few games myself and confer for my own peace of mind. Wonder what prompts that then? I know the Z is toted as having a SoundCore3d chip, and the BlasterX has a SB-Axx1, but these are supposedly the same chip, just renamed.
> 
> With the presumably superior hardware you'd have thought there wouldn't be that difference. And if there is (and it's not just some quirk / driver issue) then I don't get it. You have the run of the mill SB Z that's average sound at best, the ZxR that's so ridiculously overpowered it murders sound quality, and then the seemingly perfect device that should do it all, but can't manage surround properly?
> 
> Although... just had a thought; I noticed "some" games didn't seem to like 7.1 virtual properly, but they played fine in 5.1. I see you had yours set to 7.1; did you try dropping it to 5.1 as per the same config the SB Z has?


It's just the different method of doing surround between the too(but it has a different name aswell = "BlasterX Acoustic Engine Surround").
And that starts inside the windows mixer already, where the rear channels should be just copied from the L/R front channels, when surround is *disabled* and you play a 5.1 file.

*SB-Z:* 



 (as expected)
*G5:* 



 (rears play in the middle of your head...)

here is the testfile: http://www.lynnemusic.com/surround/www_lynnemusic_com_surround_test.wma

you will notice, that you need a fair amount of "surround", to separate the rearchannels properly, and this is why only 60+ surround(with lots of reverb and hall compared to SBX) works on the G5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Sometimes my channels get screwed up. For example the card will tell the Rear Left that it's the Front Right, the Center will disappear, etc etc. this happens every now and again for no reason or from changing something through the control panel. Does this happen to anyone else???


AFAIR, this was caused by the "speaker calibration utility".
Uninstall drivers, reinstall, and deselect the "speaker calibration utility" in the installer.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Sometimes my channels get screwed up. For example the card will tell the Rear Left that it's the Front Right, the Center will disappear, etc etc. this happens every now and again for no reason or from changing something through the control panel. Does this happen to anyone else???


This is possibly the known driver defect that's been around for years now, uninstall the drivers completely, then install _only_ the drivers and the panel. If it continues you'll need to ask creative for the registry patch (mainly because you're not allowed to send them here last I checked...) that fixes the buffers.

The messed up channels (and general audio with it) is a form of buffer and head corruption, where basically the buffers and/or the read-write "heads" (pointers) get scrambled and audio samples go everywhere _but_ where they're supposed to go.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> This is possibly the known driver defect that's been around for years now, uninstall the drivers completely, then install _only_ the drivers and the panel. If it continues you'll need to ask creative for the registry patch (mainly because you're not allowed to send them here last I checked...) that fixes the buffers.
> 
> The messed up channels (and general audio with it) is a form of buffer and head corruption, where basically the buffers and/or the read-write "heads" (pointers) get scrambled and audio samples go everywhere _but_ where they're supposed to go.


I've always only installed the drivers and panel. And this issue has happened repeatedly. Do you think it's futile to try n contact Creative about it? Also do you think it's related to memory instability? They've been fine the past month or so.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> I've always only installed the drivers and panel. And this issue has happened repeatedly. Do you think it's futile to try n contact Creative about it? Also do you think it's related to memory instability? They've been fine the past month or so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> you'll need to ask creative for the registry patch


It occurs regardless of the hardware in use, so I highly doubt your memory has any effect.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> It occurs regardless of the hardware in use, so I highly doubt your memory has any effect.


Does MSI mode effect it only or does it happen in regular interrupt mode?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Does MSI mode effect it only or does it happen in regular interrupt mode?


Never forced windows/PCIe into legacy/"regular" mode, so I wouldn't know...


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Guys, I understand this might be a bit out of topic but can you advice please ?
I do have apple earbuds headphones and looking for external sound card that would be able to support one jack headphones/mic solution but also two jacks as well...
So I found Creative SOUND BLASTER E1
How is that with the sound quality compared to SB Z ?

I also found Creative SOUND BLASTER OMNI Surround 5.1, does this support one jack mic/headphones as well ?


----------



## DarX098

Hi guys, how can i disassemly the SB Z plexyglass from the red cover?...i need to pait the cover


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> external sound card that would be able to support one jack headphones/mic


You wont find any, but it's not hard to get a little break-out cable for 4-pin plugs, however the controls on the buds will never work either.

The E1 isn't an actual sound card either, it's just an amplifier, which is why it actually has a 4-pin jack as all it's doing is bridging the extra pin from its input.

The E3 is basically the same thing, just that it also has a USB DAC+ADC for PC and selected phone use, but you'll have to ask creative whether the 4-pin jack is wired to the internal ADC or not as I cant find anything.

If you just want a basic amp, the E1 will do just fine, but the E3 should probably also do what you need it to do. However the E3 only acts as a basic amp like the E1 unless you have a compatible USB device as any audio effects have to run through the DAC.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarX098*
> 
> Hi guys, how can i disassemly the SB Z plexyglass from the red cover?...i need to pait the cover


It might be easier to just get some vinyl film wrap and cut it out to the desired size. If you ever want to remove it you can just peel it off. I got this vinyl wrap for my laptop and it works great. Carbon fiber is not the only kind they have on Amazon. Search until you find something that suits what you want to do.


----------



## RadiantMonolith

I have an annoying stuttering and crackling problem with audio over SPDIF

Whenever I load a youtube video in high quality or a webpage with a lot of images, the audio crackles and stutters like crazy. Or if I'm installing something and listening to an audio file or youtube video in the meantime.

This is only a problem when I'm doing it over SPDIF. Analog sound works perfectly.

So far I've tried to:
- Change audio quality between 16bit and 24bit with various kHz
- Switching PCI-E slots for the card
- Installing the latest PAX drivers

I have a high-end computer (i7 4790K + 16GB RAM @ 1333mhz + GTX980 along with SSD) so it should be a problem to load these things. And it is only through SPDIF that I am getting this issue.

Anyone able to help? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sygnus21

What specific card do you have? What drivers are you using? What operating system?

Did you get the latest drivers from Creative for your card/OS?


----------



## RadiantMonolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sygnus21*
> 
> What specific card do you have? What drivers are you using? What operating system?
> 
> Did you get the latest drivers from Creative for your card/OS?


Windows 10, latest build (1511)

I've tried to alternate between Creative's own Windows 10 drivers (Aug '15 release), Lenovo's fixed drivers (Sep 15 release), and the latest PAX drivers for W10 (Feb 16 release).

Currently I'm back to the PAX drivers.


----------



## sygnus21

I don't know what to say then. And, for the second time.... what card do you have.

Help use help you.


----------



## umeng2002

Odds are it's a bad optical cable. The same thing happened to me. The optical cable had a loose connection so the fiber wasn't properly lined up with the port.

Try another cable.


----------



## RadiantMonolith

Thanks, but I already tried different optical cables. Both a high end one and a standard retail.

Tried to run the Latency Monitor and maybe the file is are causing high IRS and DPC counts

rsplll64.sys
HDaudbus.sys
wfd01000.sys
USBport.sys

Is that normal for these drivers?

Otherwise maybe it's a voltage thing?


----------



## umeng2002

Mmmm... it does sound like an IRQ issue.

If you can't figure it out, nuke your Windows install and just start over fresh.

Also, you can also remove the card. Show hidden devices in the Device Manager. Uninstall the hidden devices. Then reinstall the card.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadiantMonolith*
> 
> I have an annoying stuttering and crackling problem with audio over SPDIF


SPDIF Input or Output?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadiantMonolith*
> 
> I have an annoying stuttering and crackling problem with audio over SPDIF
> 
> Whenever I load a youtube video in high quality or a webpage with a lot of images, the audio crackles and stutters like crazy. Or if I'm installing something and listening to an audio file or youtube video in the meantime.
> 
> This is only a problem when I'm doing it over SPDIF. Analog sound works perfectly.
> 
> So far I've tried to:
> - Change audio quality between 16bit and 24bit with various kHz
> - Switching PCI-E slots for the card
> - Installing the latest PAX drivers
> 
> I have a high-end computer (i7 4790K + 16GB RAM @ 1333mhz + GTX980 along with SSD) so it should be a problem to load these things. And it is only through SPDIF that I am getting this issue.
> 
> Anyone able to help? Thanks in advance!


What exact sound card do you have?

Do you have any other programs installed that work with sound? I am talking audio splitters/mixers, voice modulators and so on. I had a splitter/mixer program that messed with my sound quality a while back. I would also go in and disable all other playback devices except for the SB card.
You should also check to make sure the optical ports are free of any kind of debris like dust particles or hair.
After you do any or all of this stuff make sure you restart before checking the sound quality.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Why this posted twice I will never know.....


----------



## RadiantMonolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> SPDIF Input or Output?


Output.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> What exact sound card do you have?
> 
> Do you have any other programs installed that work with sound? I am talking audio splitters/mixers, voice modulators and so on. I had a splitter/mixer program that messed with my sound quality a while back. I would also go in and disable all other playback devices except for the SB card.
> You should also check to make sure the optical ports are free of any kind of debris like dust particles or hair.
> After you do any or all of this stuff make sure you restart before checking the sound quality.


It's the Sound Blaster Z.

I don't have any splitter or mixer programs running. And the port is completely free of anything. I've tried to disable all other speakers, but to no avail either.

Maybe I can try a fresh W7 install, but I don't have any expectations for getting the issue fixed. It's either a hardware thing or voltage thing, because it's only whenever the computer gets "stressed" by running multiple programs/loading intensive web pages.


----------



## thuNDa

and it happens also when you use SPDIF-out exclusively(so not stereo-mix over the speaker playback-device)?


----------



## RadiantMonolith

Okay, I just borrowed some speakers with an optical in to see if it was my sound system. And yes, it works fine on the other speakers.

I was running the Turtle Beach Elite 800, which is a wireless headset. Now I have to see what I can do elsewhere. Just weird that loading non-audio tasks (like image heavy webpages, installing programs, etc.) should interfer with the sound over wireless.

Thanks so much to everyone for being so helpful. Sorry for not trying to looking at other sound systems before posting in this thread


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadiantMonolith*
> 
> Okay, I just borrowed some speakers with an optical in to see if it was my sound system. And yes, it works fine on the other speakers.
> 
> I was running the Turtle Beach Elite 800, which is a wireless headset. Now I have to see what I can do elsewhere. Just weird that loading non-audio tasks (like image heavy webpages, installing programs, etc.) should interfer with the sound over wireless.
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone for being so helpful. Sorry for not trying to looking at other sound systems before posting in this thread


That is good you found the culprit but it sucks that it is your actual headset. It is still odd that the crack/pop noises only happen when you are doing system heavy tasks. Let us know if you are able to figure out what is actually causing the issue.
That is a nice headset btw.

How does the chat work with those dual noise cancelling mics and no mic boom?


----------



## RadiantMonolith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That is good you found the culprit but it sucks that it is your actual headset. It is still odd that the crack/pop noises only happen when you are doing system heavy tasks. Let us know if you are able to figure out what is actually causing the issue.
> That is a nice headset btw.
> 
> How does the chat work with those dual noise cancelling mics and no mic boom?


Thanks, will do!.

The headphones certainly have excellent audio, but the cons with the Turtle Beach Elite 800 are:

1. The mic is not that good. People have a hard time hearing me. Maybe I have to adjust some settings or something.
2. The buttons are kind of cumbersome and also extremely sensitive, so if you have them in your bag or somewhere else, they'll turn on immediately.
3. The connection runs over Wireless N 2.4ghz band, so the range isn't that great if other wireless networks are around and interferring on the same band.
4. White noise is very noticeable if there is no audio playing. That's probably my biggest disappointment in a premium headset.

Otherwise, it's a great headset. Very comfortable, doesn't ever irritate even after several hours, and the dual-band bluetooth is amazing with your smartphone whenever someone calls or texts you or if you just want to listen to a podcast while playing a game. The noise-cancellation is also a gods-end if you travel on a plane and want to cancel out all that bothersome engine sound.


----------



## RadiantMonolith

Okay now I feel stupid - it was only because I realized just now that the Turtle Beach Elite 800 uses Wireless N that I found my problem. My room doesn't have an ethernet port so I have to use a Wireless dongle (I blame my internet provider). So whenever there was high traffic when loading images and videos via the net, the sound would be interferred with.

I now used a USB extender and got the wifi dongle far away from the headphone transmitter and now everything works fine. Thanks for being witness to this and helping me lol


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RadiantMonolith*
> 
> Okay now I feel stupid - it was only because I realized just now that the Turtle Beach Elite 800 uses Wireless N that I found my problem. My room doesn't have an ethernet port so I have to use a Wireless dongle (I blame my internet provider). So whenever there was high traffic when loading images and videos via the net, the sound would be interferred with.
> 
> I now used a USB extender and got the wifi dongle far away from the headphone transmitter and now everything works fine. Thanks for being witness to this and helping me lol


Haha, hey all is good. We all goof every now and then but it makes us feel so much better when someone else does it....LOL

Happy gaming!


----------



## laitsuZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShamisOMally*
> 
> Frequency: 31 62 125 250 500 1K 2K 4K 8K 16K
> 
> Boost: 8 0 -3 -3 -2 0 2 1 2 2


Hello all, I just registered here. I need some tips EQ settings on my 598 headphones.
Maybe it's me, but I do not see any major change in these. I know that this is not intended to bass. I want a good clean sound, good balanced. Better than nothing, I think
So far I like to keep these, nothing radical.
Are there any other suggestions?


----------



## thuNDa

7 3 -2 -3 -2 -1 1 0 -3 3

EDIT: If you wanna know how "flat" monitor speakers would sound, from the guys that record the music, try this(it has a HD598 profile):

http://sonarworks.com/headphones/overview/


----------



## laitsuZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> 7 3 -2 -3 -2 -1 1 0 -3 3
> 
> EDIT: If you wanna know how "flat" monitor speakers would sound, from the guys that record the music, try this(it has a HD598 profile):
> 
> http://sonarworks.com/headphones/overview/


Thx, i will give a shot.


----------



## cheeno50

For the sound blaster ZXR,
What is the best speaker configuartion in the sound blaster menu for a 2.1 sound system.
Also what do I set my windows speaker set up to? (under playback devices, 5.1 or stereo?)


----------



## Vlada011

Guys what happen here? Some new drivers, improvements... I still use drive from CD, 2012.
If I see good last driver from manufacturer is *6.0.102.32* from 17 November 2014 even if on some site is date 2015.
How our card holding with newer models as STRIX SOAR or even older Xonar Phoebus?


----------



## thuNDa

those ASUS cards suffer from severe driver issues from what i have read.
The Phoebus doesn't even support proper vitual surround, because you can't set it to 5.1 with its Dolby Home Theatre 4(most epic fail ever for a gaming soundcard if you ask me...).

"Our" latest driver works without problems for me.


----------



## Paul17041993

Neither side is better than the other really, but at least my Z mostly works with the registry patch from creative.

I wouldn't recommend anyone get a soundcard (internal or external) from either company to be honest, instead a HDMI receiver would probably work the best.

On the subject of headphones and their response curve, I know first-hand that my AudioTechnica M50X's are pretty flat, generally because they're studio grade cans. Ideally you want ones that are studio grade and especially ones that actively advertise their response curve. Once you have a good set of headphones and a decent DAC you'll have no need for an EQ anymore for the most part.

Otherwise if you just want to tune your current cans, just keep making fine adjustments to the EQ as you listen to music etc, you'll gradually find the natural curve you want.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Neither side is better than the other really, but at least my Z mostly works with the registry patch from creative.


Registry patch...? For what? I never heard for such thing.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Registry patch...? For what? I never heard for such thing.


"Fixes" the buffer corruption bug, the one that causes the channels to scramble across each other and some other sampling weirdness.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> "Fixes" the buffer corruption bug, the one that causes the channels to scramble across each other and some other sampling weirdness.


Can you link? Is it a bugfix or is it only required if you have those problems?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Can you link? Is it a bugfix or is it only required if you have those problems?


If you have the bug then you should ask creative for the patch, but I'll upload it if anyone needs it.

All it does is set the 'HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE' var to dword 10 for devices 11020023 to 11020027 and 11020033, found under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\.


----------



## [email protected]

New driver;

http://support.creative.com/Downloads/searchdownloads.aspx?filename=SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_08.exe&ShowDetails=1


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> New driver;
> 
> http://support.creative.com/Downloads/searchdownloads.aspx?filename=SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_08.exe&ShowDetails=1


I see the Devil got an A/C


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> New driver;
> 
> http://support.creative.com/Downloads/searchdownloads.aspx?filename=SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_08.exe&ShowDetails=1


wow, new driver!

such creative much wow!









anyone knows what are those ''Bug fixes and general improvements'' ??


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> New driver;
> 
> http://support.creative.com/Downloads/searchdownloads.aspx?filename=SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_08.exe&ShowDetails=1


I am hesitant on using them.....lol


----------



## Paul17041993

Well, I might as well test them out, not like my experience could get any worse...

wish me luck I guess...?

update;


how does that even...


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Well, I might as well test them out, not like my experience could get any worse...
> 
> wish me luck I guess...?
> 
> update;
> 
> 
> how does that even...


haha whats this? have you tried them?

Windows 10?


----------



## avatarraq

I hope the new driver solves the channel switching issue.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Well, I might as well test them out, not like my experience could get any worse...
> 
> wish me luck I guess...?
> 
> update;
> 
> 
> how does that even...


Display scaling vs app not designed for display scaling. I bet $5.


----------



## Paul17041993

win10 is rubbish at rendering things correctly, so either it did that (and another odd render bug previously) due to recent updates and/or creative changed things in the installer that end up making it render weird.

But other than that subtle weirdness, seems great so far, while the RL channel doesn't quite feel 100% correct, it's a major improvement to the previous driver.

Only time will tell about the other bugs though, and I would assume that they added the registry patch too so you don't need to manually add it, if you haven't already that is.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Can i install them without unistall the older drivers?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> Can i install them without unistall the older drivers?


The installer removes all previous versions, so it wouldn't be any different really. The only thing it leaves behind are the profiles, of which it resets to the default one anyway.


----------



## tristam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avatarraq*
> 
> I hope the new driver solves the channel switching issue.


It didn't for me. One minute into the game (American Truck Simulator) and channels are all mixed up again.

Someone suggested deselecting Speaker Configuration Utility while installing the drivers, gonna try that now.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristam*
> 
> It didn't for me. One minute into the game (American Truck Simulator) and channels are all mixed up again.
> 
> Someone suggested deselecting Speaker Configuration Utility while installing the drivers, gonna try that now.


You were supposed to do that from day1,everyone advises to do so because guess what they get the channels mixed.


----------



## tristam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> You were supposed to do that from day1,everyone advises to do so because guess what they get the channels mixed.


I always had it selected on my old system and never had any issues though. Recently upgraded from i7-2600K + Asus Z77-V Pro to i7-6700K + Asus Z170-A and that's when the channel switching issue started. (both Win10 so it's not the OS)

Just tried deselecting Speaker Setup and channels are still switching in the game but somehow they are correct when I test it in Sound Blaster software. Weird.

Can anyone send me the registry patch that's been mentioned in the previous pages?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristam*
> 
> I always had it selected on my old system and never had any issues though. Recently upgraded from i7-2600K + Asus Z77-V Pro to i7-6700K + Asus Z170-A and that's when the channel switching issue started. (both Win10 so it's not the OS)
> 
> Just tried deselecting Speaker Setup and channels are still switching in the game but somehow they are correct when I test it in Sound Blaster software. Weird.
> 
> Can anyone send me the registry patch that's been mentioned in the previous pages?


Maybe this will be helpful
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> If you have the bug then you should ask creative for the patch, but I'll upload it if anyone needs it.
> 
> All it does is set the 'HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE' var to dword 10 for devices 11020023 to 11020027 and 11020033, found under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\.


How do you realize channels are switching? I don't know if this is channel switching but i do remember that when i tried to use the speaker input instead of the headphone input with my cans surround was crap on the speaker input,with channels being silenced instead of all sounds playing toghether.

No such issue with the HP input.


----------



## tristam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Maybe this will be helpful
> How do you realize channels are switching? I don't know if this is channel switching but i do remember that when i tried to use the speaker input instead of the headphone input with my cans surround was crap on the speaker input,with channels being silenced instead of all sounds playing toghether.
> 
> No such issue with the HP input.


I'm listening to the ingame radio and the music goes all over the places. (works fine for 30 seconds or so, then goes to Right-Rear Right speakers for 40 seconds, then Center-Rear Left for 60 seconds etc. it keeps hopping)

If I minimize the game and test in SB software the channels are all mixed up. But when I quit the game and test, then they are correct.

For some reason I don't have HDB key under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda. I have it under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\*cthdb* but it doesn't have HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE in it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> win10 is rubbish at rendering things correctly, so either it did that (and another odd render bug previously) due to recent updates and/or creative changed things in the installer that end up making it render weird.
> 
> But other than that subtle weirdness, seems great so far, while the RL channel doesn't quite feel 100% correct, it's a major improvement to the previous driver.
> 
> Only time will tell about the other bugs though, and I would assume that they added the registry patch too so you don't need to manually add it, if you haven't already that is.


The drivers have literally not changed in over a year (April 2015) 10 months (Augest 2015). No idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The drivers have literally not changed in over a year (April 2015) 10 months (Augest 2015). No idea what you're talking about.


Here is a link to the latest driver, someone had posted it earlier.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The drivers have literally not changed in over a year (April 2015) 10 months (Augest 2015). No idea what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the latest driver, someone had posted it earlier.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> This download supports and is applicable for the following models:
> 
> Sound Blaster Z (SB1500, SB1502)
> Sound Blaster Zx (SB1506)


Would be why I did not notice them. Not applicable to me.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The drivers have literally not changed in over a year (April 2015) 10 months (Augest 2015). No idea what you're talking about.


the last fully working drivers are from 2013, ones that I used in win8 and worked very well. However starting from 8.1 many bugs arose and it was also a little harder to keep the older drivers working, win10 further worsened that. Drivers from 2014 fixed some issues for a bit but also introduced the buffer corruption bug, and even with the registry patch there was still the RL volume, bass management and GUI bugs.

This newer 2016 driver though appears to at least "fix" the RL volume, but I haven't had it installed long enough to see whether the other bugs still occur.

RL volume is still broken...


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> the last fully working drivers are from 2013, ones that I used in win8 and worked very well. However starting from 8.1 many bugs arose and it was also a little harder to keep the older drivers working, win10 further worsened that. Drivers from 2014 fixed some issues for a bit but also introduced the buffer corruption bug, and even with the registry patch there was still the RL volume, bass management and GUI bugs.
> 
> This newer 2016 driver though appears to at least "fix" the RL volume, but I haven't had it installed long enough to see whether the other bugs still occur.
> 
> RL volume is still broken...


I have not installed it yet as I am waiting to see if there are any real issues. I do not want to loose the patch I have by installing this new driver. If I did install the new drivers and there were issues I would essentially be screwed until I could find that patch again.


----------



## avatarraq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> If you have the bug then you should ask creative for the patch, but I'll upload it if anyone needs it.
> 
> All it does is set the 'HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE' var to dword 10 for devices 11020023 to 11020027 and 11020033, found under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\.


Please do upload the patch I cannot find the mentioned keys in my registry. I can confirm the new driver did not fix the channel switching issue and I still have it. Sigh.


----------



## darkymtp

Here you are :

sbx_fix.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkymtp*
> 
> Here you are :
> 
> sbx_fix.zip 0k .zip file


Hi what does it fix ? I have ZXR windows 10 x64

They released a new driver for Z and ZX only ...... why no ZXR ? this creative pff

EDIT : They say only for Z and ZX but the file has support for ZXR .. should we install it anyway ?

EDIT : The Setup doesn't let install saying it unsupported ..

Code:



Code:


[Version]
Signature="$Windows NT$"
Class=MEDIA
ClassGuid={4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Provider=%CREAF%
CatalogFile.NTX86=cthda.cat
CatalogFile.NTAMD64=cthda64.cat
DriverVer=05/12/2016, 6.0.102.0042

[SignatureAttributes]
cthda.sys=SignatureAttributes.DRM
cthdb.sys= SignatureAttributes.DRM
CTHRFX32.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
CTHRFX64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
CTHMLX32.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust
CTHMLX64.dll=SignatureAttributes.PETrust

[SignatureAttributes.DRM]
DRMLevel=1300

[SignatureAttributes.PETrust]
PETrust=true

[Manufacturer]
%MfgName% = Creative, NTAMD64

[ControlFlags]
ExcludeFromSelect = *

[Creative]
;HDAudio Controller
%Creative.SoundBlasterZ.HDBDesc%                = HDABusFilter, PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0012&SUBSYS_00101102
%Creative.SoundBlasterZ.HDBDesc%                = HDABusFilter, PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0012&SUBSYS_00231102
%Creative.SoundBlasterZ.HDBDesc%                = HDABusFilter, PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0012&SUBSYS_00241102
%Creative.SoundBlasterZx.HDBDesc%               = HDABusFilter, PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0012&SUBSYS_00251102
%Creative.SoundBlasterZ.HDBDesc%                = HDABusFilter, PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0012&SUBSYS_00271102
%Creative.SoundBlasterZxR.HDBDesc%              = HDABusFilter, PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0012&SUBSYS_00331102

;HDAudio Codec
%Creative.SoundBlasterZ.SoundCore3DDesc%        = SoundCore3D, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020023
%Creative.SoundBlasterZ.SoundCore3DDesc%        = SoundCore3D, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020024
%Creative.SoundBlasterZx.SoundCore3DDesc%       = SoundCore3D, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020025
%Creative.SoundBlasterZ.SoundCore3DDesc%        = SoundCore3D, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020027
%Creative.SoundBlasterZxR.SoundCore3DDesc%      = SoundCore3D, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020033
%Creative.SoundBlasterZxRDB.SoundCore3DDesc%    = MSHDAudio,   HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_1102003F

[Creative.NTAMD64]
;HDAudio Controller
%Creative.SoundBlasterZ.HDBDesc%                = HDABusFilter, PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0012&SUBSYS_00101102
%Creative.SoundBlasterZ.HDBDesc%                = HDABusFilter, PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0012&SUBSYS_00231102
%Creative.SoundBlasterZ.HDBDesc%                = HDABusFilter, PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0012&SUBSYS_00241102
%Creative.SoundBlasterZx.HDBDesc%               = HDABusFilter, PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0012&SUBSYS_00251102
%Creative.SoundBlasterZ.HDBDesc%                = HDABusFilter, PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0012&SUBSYS_00271102
%Creative.SoundBlasterZxR.HDBDesc%              = HDABusFilter, PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0012&SUBSYS_00331102

;HDAudio Codec
%Creative.SoundBlasterZ.SoundCore3DDesc%        = SoundCore3D, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020023
%Creative.SoundBlasterZ.SoundCore3DDesc%        = SoundCore3D, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020024
%Creative.SoundBlasterZx.SoundCore3DDesc%       = SoundCore3D, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020025
%Creative.SoundBlasterZ.SoundCore3DDesc%        = SoundCore3D, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020027
%Creative.SoundBlasterZxR.SoundCore3DDesc%      = SoundCore3D, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020033
%Creative.SoundBlasterZxRDB.SoundCore3DDesc%    = MSHDAudio,   HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_1102003F


----------



## Paul17041993

The newest driver only supports the standard Z model (of which the Zx is the same model but with the ACM), of which from what I've seen it does diddly squat to "fix" any bugs bar apparently dropping the volume of RL slightly for headphones (but not speakers), don't know about the buffer corruption though.


----------



## Paul17041993

I think I worked out the EQ equivalent of the crystalliser at 50%, at least for my speakers anyway;



Basically it just has to be a smooth curve of 1-2db through the high frequencies, with the mids dipped a little lower. The lows can be ignored depending on what sized bass drivers you have (mines 8", hence the aggressive boost to the far lows).

I don't really have a need for drivers on this card anymore, I can do it all in software...


----------



## avatarraq

Thanks. I think it fixed the issue for me.

Edit: Is there a way to delete comments in this forum?!!


----------



## avatarraq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkymtp*
> 
> Here you are :
> 
> sbx_fix.zip 0k .zip file


Thanks. I think it fixed the issue for me.


----------



## homingmystic

I seem to have ran into an issue with my sound blaster ZX, which is causing my audio to mix with my mic, which allows people to hear my audio. I have tried the new driver for the Z series to no avail. Does anyone know of a fix for this?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homingmystic*
> 
> I seem to have ran into an issue with my sound blaster ZX, which is causing my audio to mix with my mic, which allows people to hear my audio. I have tried the new driver for the Z series to no avail. Does anyone know of a fix for this?


What mic are you using and are you using speakers? the ACM mic isn't great with speakers as it's a condenser that picks up everything around it.


----------



## homingmystic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> What mic are you using and are you using speakers? the ACM mic isn't great with speakers as it's a condenser that picks up everything around it.


I'm not using the in built ACM mic. I'm actually currently using a A40 headset with the inbuilt boom mic.
The audio doesn't always leak through to my mic and can happen after an hour or so also weirdly. Is this common with he Z series? as I have tried two of them with both the same result sadly.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homingmystic*
> 
> I'm not using the in built ACM mic. I'm actually currently using a A40 headset with the inbuilt boom mic.
> The audio doesn't always leak through to my mic and can happen after an hour or so also weirdly. Is this common with he Z series? as I have tried two of them with both the same result sadly.


I have had this issue before and there is a setting somewhere in the SB control panel that most people seem to know needs adjusting. To start try turning off the "What You Hear" option.


----------



## homingmystic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have had this issue before and there is a setting somewhere in the SB control panel that most people seem to know needs adjusting. To start try turning off the "What You Hear" option.


Hopefully i can find a solution, the only way i have been resolving it is by restarting my system, which is tedious as it happens often. I have had that disabled previously as i never used it, thanks for the suggestion though! Below i will show what my settings are like for the sound blaster.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homingmystic*
> 
> Hopefully i can find a solution, the only way i have been resolving it is by restarting my system, which is tedious as it happens often. I have had that disabled previously as i never used it, thanks for the suggestion though! Below i will show what my settings are like for the sound blaster.


Try turning echo cancellation off, it might be broken. Also the focus should be off for headset mics unless it's specifically a stereo beam-forming mic that the focus feature can actually use.


----------



## homingmystic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Try turning echo cancellation off, it might be broken. Also the focus should be off for headset mics unless it's specifically a stereo beam-forming mic that the focus feature can actually use.


Ok will do! Thanks for the reply. Will comment if the issue persists or is fixed.

Upon installing the new driver I have also had all my audio turn static and electronic sounding constantly until reboot. This tends to happen when I change an audio setting, and doesn't happen randomly. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## xP_0nex

With all of the mentioned and experienced issues throughout the thread. If you guys could get the cards again would you? I game about 90% of the time and wanted to get a ZXR to finish my build, but not sure if it's worth the hassle of running into issues or if I should look into something else.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> With all of the mentioned and experienced issues throughout the thread. If you guys could get the cards again would you? I game about 90% of the time and wanted to get a ZXR to finish my build, but not sure if it's worth the hassle of running into issues or if I should look into something else.


I don't know about others,but i have had 0 problems with my SBZ.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> With all of the mentioned and experienced issues throughout the thread. If you guys could get the cards again would you? I game about 90% of the time and wanted to get a ZXR to finish my build, but not sure if it's worth the hassle of running into issues or if I should look into something else.


Likewise no problems.

The ZxR fills a role nothing else can for me; superior sound cancellation without reduction in quality on my Mic. So yes, by virtue of nothing else does it right.

A proper DAC and headphones will do you better than a ZxR though, and for the same price, unless you need the features or need it internal.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> With all of the mentioned and experienced issues throughout the thread. If you guys could get the cards again would you? I game about 90% of the time and wanted to get a ZXR to finish my build, but not sure if it's worth the hassle of running into issues or if I should look into something else.


I've moved on from soundcards really, way too many bugs and flaws with all of them, the only reason I still use my Zx is because I haven't got a HDMI receiver to replace it yet.

For mics and headphones I'd use a professional USB DAC ADC with balanced ports, for speakers I'd use HDMI, only thing is I don't have the money for either just yet.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I've moved on from soundcards really, way too many bugs and flaws with all of them, the only reason I still use my Zx is because I haven't got a HDMI receiver to replace it yet.
> 
> For mics and headphones I'd use a professional USB DAC ADC with balanced ports, for speakers I'd use HDMI, only thing is I don't have the money for either just yet.


I agree. I plan on getting a HDMI receiver as soon as I get the money together to afford the receiver and the speakers. I am going with a 7.1 or 7.2 system this time!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I've moved on from soundcards really, way too many bugs and flaws with all of them, the only reason I still use my Zx is because I haven't got a HDMI receiver to replace it yet.
> 
> For mics and headphones I'd use a professional USB DAC ADC with balanced ports, for speakers I'd use HDMI, only thing is I don't have the money for either just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I plan on getting a HDMI receiver as soon as I get the money together to afford the receiver and the speakers. I am going with a 7.1 or 7.2 system this time!
Click to expand...

Eh, I do both, they serve different purposes. A Receiver or Pre is not capable of replacing a sound card because they simply can not feature-match them in the non-HT space. Depends on what you plan to do... Watching movies is a no brainier, communication with other humans less so.

The good Receiver market is stupid expensive too... People used to computer as a hobby, saying "I'll spend $1000 this year!"... Audio isn't cars, but it's most of the way there. I'd honestly suggest a pre with amps because no receiver has any guts in it, but that's even worse. If you want to spend some real money, you can always go with a Pre, some amps, and some DIY speakers, especially the sub. Remember; good 2.1 is infinitely better than crappy 7.1, and you can always build up if you plan ahead.









Note as well that MOST receivers also make use of a 1/4th TRS for headphones. They are fully capable of acting as a DAC for your headphones. Just saying, it can help in the short term.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eh, I do both, they serve different purposes. A Receiver or Pre is not capable of replacing a sound card because they simply can not feature-match them in the non-HT space. Depends on what you plan to do... Watching movies is a no brainier, communication with other humans less so.
> 
> The good Receiver market is stupid expensive too... People used to computer as a hobby, saying "I'll spend $1000 this year!"... Audio isn't cars, but it's most of the way there. I'd honestly suggest a pre with amps because no receiver has any guts in it, but that's even worse. If you want to spend some real money, you can always go with a Pre, some amps, and some DIY speakers, especially the sub. Remember; good 2.1 is infinitely better than crappy 7.1, and you can always build up if you plan ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note as well that MOST receivers also make use of a 1/4th TRS for headphones. They are fully capable of acting as a DAC for your headphones. Just saying, it can help in the short term.


I barely use my headphones though they are wireless surround sound and connected via optical cable to my onboard sound instead of my sound card. They are for the few occasions that I do connect with other humans online (mostly for tech support and support with my table top gaming). My headset is connected to my PC via bluetooth for the mic.....
No sound card produces true 7.1 but HDMI does of which there are no sound cards that I know of that have HDMI input and output.

I have seen some of the high end receivers for as low as $300 every so often, one even had a 125 watts per channel output which is higher than what my z906 speakers can handle (100 watts per channel) and I can only have that up at most maybe 40% without it being heard clear to the other side of the house (bass is even lower). I have checked the specs of some of these receivers and they more than fit the bill in outperforming my Zx card.
I would want 7.1 primarily for movies and games and partially for my music. Well to be honest when I am doing other things in my room the 5.1 surround sound really sounds great. When I am working around my house it does not matter. With 7.1 surround movies and music will be that much better than they are now.
I really can't work with 2.1 anymore, in fact I have not had that in more than 10 years. When a game has DTS or Dolby Digital built in 2.1 sounds so limited. Consequently I have some music that is also encoded for surround.

Since like I said I do not use my headset for gaming or listening to music.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eh, I do both, they serve different purposes. A Receiver or Pre is not capable of replacing a sound card because they simply can not feature-match them in the non-HT space. Depends on what you plan to do... Watching movies is a no brainier, communication with other humans less so.
> 
> The good Receiver market is stupid expensive too... People used to computer as a hobby, saying "I'll spend $1000 this year!"... Audio isn't cars, but it's most of the way there. I'd honestly suggest a pre with amps because no receiver has any guts in it, but that's even worse. If you want to spend some real money, you can always go with a Pre, some amps, and some DIY speakers, especially the sub. Remember; good 2.1 is infinitely better than crappy 7.1, and you can always build up if you plan ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note as well that MOST receivers also make use of a 1/4th TRS for headphones. They are fully capable of acting as a DAC for your headphones. Just saying, it can help in the short term.
> 
> 
> 
> I barely use my headphones though they are wireless surround sound and connected via optical cable to my onboard sound instead of my sound card. They are for the few occasions that I do connect with other humans online (mostly for tech support and support with my table top gaming). My headset is connected to my PC via bluetooth for the mic.....
> No sound card produces true 7.1 but HDMI does of which there are no sound cards that I know of that have HDMI input and output.
> 
> I have seen some of the high end receivers for as low as $300 every so often, one even had a 125 watts per channel output which is higher than what my z906 speakers can handle (100 watts per channel) and I can only have that up at most maybe 40% without it being heard clear to the other side of the house (bass is even lower). I have checked the specs of some of these receivers and they more than fit the bill in outperforming my Zx card.
> I would want 7.1 primarily for movies and games and partially for my music. Well to be honest when I am doing other things in my room the 5.1 surround sound really sounds great. When I am working around my house it does not matter. With 7.1 surround movies and music will be that much better than they are now.
> I really can't work with 2.1 anymore, in fact I have not had that in more than 10 years. When a game has DTS or Dolby Digital built in 2.1 sounds so limited. Consequently I have some music that is also encoded for surround.
> 
> Since like I said I do not use my headset for gaming or listening to music.
Click to expand...

Receivers are not that simple. DTS and Dolby are both lossy standards; they sound like crap. They are designed to fit 6 channels in a bandwidth that supports two.

$300 is _not_ high-end (you need to add another zero). $300 is budget new, mid-range used. That doesn't make it bad, but if someone is promising top-of-the-line for $300, they are lying to you.

125w is 2-channel only, guarantee it. Until they make more Class-D amp receivers, you are not packing 1000w into one. I suggest you do _a lot_ more research, and be sure to read their manuals when available online carefully. Make sure to pay attention to their wattage @ ohm rating, per channel count, and know what ohm rating your speakers are. [email protected]/4ohm does you nothing if you use 8c/8ohm; you'll be lucky to get 20wpc.

Click View-All on my Forge rig, look at audio. I am not new to this and what I'm telling you is very important.

As an add on point to doing research, your speakers are not 100w.
Quote:


> • Total watts (RMS): 500 watts
> - Subwoofer: 165 watts (6 ohms, at 52 Hz, at 10% THD)
> - Satellites: 335 watts RMS (5 x 67 watts per channel {4 ohms at 3.85kHz, at 10% THD})


http://www.logitech.com/assets/36226/z906620-002920006ug403.pdf Page 13

This is actually in your favor, because at 10% THD maxed (which is bad), you wont want to max them, so a 7x40wpc receiver with a sub pre-out is just fine. Just keep in mind that basically every brand out there lies to make their wattage numbers look good. Even if they do advertise 8 simultaneous channel wattage, proper reviews show they are not exactly accurate numbers.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A Receiver or Pre is not capable of replacing a sound card because they simply can not feature-match them in the non-HT space.


Going to be using window's APO API to add my own DSP effects to each mixing stage, effectively providing more features than any consumer sound card. Also will be looking at offloading certain DSP tasks to AMD's DSPs where available, only concern is hardware and process latency which I don't think either will be an issue.

Also got a HDMI 7.1 audio extractor on order now, only thing left is a DAC for the headphones. For mic I may just get a USB one like most youtubers use unless I find a cheap (and high spec) XLR ADC.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Receivers are not that simple. DTS and Dolby are both lossy standards; they sound like crap. They are designed to fit 6 channels in a bandwidth that supports two.
> 
> $300 is _not_ high-end (you need to add another zero). $300 is budget new, mid-range used. That doesn't make it bad, but if someone is promising top-of-the-line for $300, they are lying to you.
> 
> 125w is 2-channel only, guarantee it. Until they make more Class-D amp receivers, you are not packing 1000w into one. I suggest you do _a lot_ more research, and be sure to read their manuals when available online carefully. Make sure to pay attention to their wattage @ ohm rating, per channel count, and know what ohm rating your speakers are. [email protected]/4ohm does you nothing if you use 8c/8ohm; you'll be lucky to get 20wpc.
> 
> Click View-All on my Forge rig, look at audio. I am not new to this and what I'm telling you is very important.
> 
> As an add on point to doing research, your speakers are not 100w.
> http://www.logitech.com/assets/36226/z906620-002920006ug403.pdf Page 13
> 
> This is actually in your favor, because at 10% THD maxed (which is bad), you wont want to max them, so a 7x40wpc receiver with a sub pre-out is just fine. Just keep in mind that basically every brand out there lies to make their wattage numbers look good. Even if they do advertise 8 simultaneous channel wattage, proper reviews show they are not exactly accurate numbers.


Hmm I don't know about those numbers but these speakers are pretty loud. I would have to say they are in fact louder and more clear than other systems (mostly tower speakers) I have had rated at 100 watts per channel.. Most of my life I have had systems with at least 100 watts per channel and this system is more powerful than they were by a pretty good margin.
Either way I have heard some pretty good 7.1 sound systems in my time and they were not with the super high end systems that cost $3000 just for the receiver.

I looked at your system and there is not much info in there just names of the audio equipment. Not sure what each piece does but I really do not have the time to look it up.
I just want to seriously upgrade to a 7.1 surround system without breaking the bank. So do you have any suggestions in that area? It does not have to be perfect sound like you seem to be stressing. But I would like to go 7.1 or better with the same quality I have now. What I have and use works awesomely for me and my system can kick enough to add some great audio immersion if I want it to.


----------



## Paul17041993

100W per channel (besides the sub) is about as loud as you can get and with large drivers, any louder tends to fall into PA and large party equipment that also tends to lack raw quality. Also most of the time this power rating is barely reached except for rare spikes of power in music, of which are handled by the capacitors in the amp's power delivery.

I use microlab's H-500 II as my main speakers, which are RMS rated 270W; 32W per 2-way bookshelf speaker and 110W for the 8" sub, which is powerful enough to hurt my ears in the low-mids and up long before it starts to exhibit distortion. 110W is also quite beefy for a sub, but if you wanted something really rich in 60Hz and below you'll want something stronger and larger (minimum 10").

So basically as @KyadCK recommended, 7*40W would be more than enough unless you wanted to use large driver (> 6") speakers, if the speakers are seperate from the reciver you should try to match the OHM ratings as well as the W as the power comes out at different values depending on the OHM's (Ohm's law; V = I*R, or P = V^2 / R in this case).

Subs wise, most are self-powered and you just plug it in with a single RCA cable from the receiver, try to go as large and powerful as your budget allows, many good ones are 12" and around 200W, but a 100W 8" will probably fit your needs.


----------



## KyadCK

Okay, I actually have time to deal with this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> A Receiver or Pre is not capable of replacing a sound card because they simply can not feature-match them in the non-HT space.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be using window's APO API to add my own DSP effects to each mixing stage, effectively providing more features than any consumer sound card. Also will be looking at offloading certain DSP tasks to AMD's DSPs where available, only concern is hardware and process latency which I don't think either will be an issue.
> 
> Also got a HDMI 7.1 audio extractor on order now, only thing left is a DAC for the headphones. For mic I may just get a USB one like most youtubers use unless I find a cheap (and high spec) XLR ADC.
Click to expand...

More specifically I meant the Mic in as a rather major feature, yes.









Also please do not buy a AT2020 USB for example. The absolute lack of any management features is murder to everyone but you. Be courteous!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Receivers are not that simple. DTS and Dolby are both lossy standards; they sound like crap. They are designed to fit 6 channels in a bandwidth that supports two.
> 
> $300 is _not_ high-end (you need to add another zero). $300 is budget new, mid-range used. That doesn't make it bad, but if someone is promising top-of-the-line for $300, they are lying to you.
> 
> 125w is 2-channel only, guarantee it. Until they make more Class-D amp receivers, you are not packing 1000w into one. I suggest you do _a lot_ more research, and be sure to read their manuals when available online carefully. Make sure to pay attention to their wattage @ ohm rating, per channel count, and know what ohm rating your speakers are. [email protected]/4ohm does you nothing if you use 8c/8ohm; you'll be lucky to get 20wpc.
> 
> Click View-All on my Forge rig, look at audio. I am not new to this and what I'm telling you is very important.
> 
> As an add on point to doing research, your speakers are not 100w.
> http://www.logitech.com/assets/36226/z906620-002920006ug403.pdf Page 13
> 
> This is actually in your favor, because at 10% THD maxed (which is bad), you wont want to max them, so a 7x40wpc receiver with a sub pre-out is just fine. Just keep in mind that basically every brand out there lies to make their wattage numbers look good. Even if they do advertise 8 simultaneous channel wattage, proper reviews show they are not exactly accurate numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I don't know about those numbers but these speakers are pretty loud. I would have to say they are in fact louder and more clear than other systems (mostly tower speakers) I have had rated at 100 watts per channel.. Most of my life I have had systems with at least 100 watts per channel and this system is more powerful than they were by a pretty good margin.
> Either way I have heard some pretty good 7.1 sound systems in my time and they were not with the super high end systems that cost $3000 just for the receiver.
> 
> I looked at your system and there is not much info in there just names of the audio equipment. Not sure what each piece does but I really do not have the time to look it up.
> I just want to seriously upgrade to a 7.1 surround system without breaking the bank. So do you have any suggestions in that area? It does not have to be perfect sound like you seem to be stressing. But I would like to go 7.1 or better with the same quality I have now. What I have and use works awesomely for me and my system can kick enough to add some great audio immersion if I want it to.
Click to expand...

Like there is a maximum power rating, there is also an efficiency rating. If your 100w speakers had low efficiency, like 80dB @1w/1m, then yes, the Logitechs are probably louder. My 200SEs, the smallest, weakest, and least efficient I own, have an efficiency of 93dB @1w/1m, 100w RMS, weigh 30lbs each, and a THD of under 0.1% due to my amp not having to work hard to max them. They are made for a different purpose and are built differently. *shrug*

I'm not saying they can't sound good. They probably sound amazing. But someone telling you $300 is high-end is trying to BS you. A GTX 1060 will still be a good GPU, great for 1080p, but if someone called it high-end would you believe them? Know what you're getting, that's all I ask.

Setup explanation, TL;DR version:
Denon DN500AV: Pre-amp. It's a receiver without the amplifier. Doing this lets me put in DSPs, mixers, my own amps, and so on as it outputs Balanced XLR instead of speaker wire.
iNukes: Amplifiers. Not super great ones, but great budget ones.
Speakers: They're speakers. Most of them are old-skool.

Sugestions:
Recivers: Stick to known brands. There are some not-so-well known ones that are good, but Onkyo, Pioneer, Yamaha, Kenwood, Denon/Marantz, Sony. They are sold in bulk, you can find reviews and impressions all over the web. OCN is not a good place for this advice in my experience, try AVSForum or maybe AudioKarma. They're like us, but for audio.
Speakers: I was going to say use your Logitechs, but _absolutely do not do that_. Finding a receiver that can handle 4ohm speakers is difficult, and you do not want to put 4ohm speakers on a 6/8ohm only receiver unless you like magic smoke.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> 100W per channel (besides the sub) is about as loud as you can get and with large drivers, any louder tends to fall into PA and large party equipment that also tends to lack raw quality. Also most of the time this power rating is barely reached except for rare spikes of power in music, of which are handled by the capacitors in the amp's power delivery.
> 
> I use microlab's H-500 II as my main speakers, which are RMS rated 270W; 32W per 2-way bookshelf speaker and 110W for the 8" sub, which is powerful enough to hurt my ears in the low-mids and up long before it starts to exhibit distortion. 110W is also quite beefy for a sub, but if you wanted something really rich in 60Hz and below you'll want something stronger and larger (minimum 10").
> 
> So basically as @KyadCK recommended, 7*40W would be more than enough unless you wanted to use large driver (> 6") speakers, if the speakers are seperate from the reciver you should try to match the OHM ratings as well as the W as the power comes out at different values depending on the OHM's (Ohm's law; V = I*R, or P = V^2 / R in this case).
> 
> Subs wise, most are self-powered and you just plug it in with a single RCA cable from the receiver, try to go as large and powerful as your budget allows, many good ones are 12" and around 200W, but a 100W 8" will probably fit your needs.





Spoiler: Off topic rant



100w is a fair limit on _bookshelf_ speakers. Floor-standing, and especially DIY, 100w is nothing. If you are hurting yourself with just 32w, I dunno what to tell you. Computer speakers are a different breed from HT, there is no real point comparing them as if it means anything. Same applies to all wattage math thus quoted, so I'm just going to go with "Our standards are different and since mine wont apply to Madmaxneo I'll leave it at that".



Ohms law is useless with audio. I wish it were that simple, but perfect example. Remember what i said about wattage numbers? They were able to get 40w/7c out of this thing, but they don't tell you that. Likewise, 4ohm does not provide double the power of 8-ohm, because #Logic. Same with my iNukes. One of my 1000s can do 2x500w @2ohm, 2x300w @4ohm, and 1000w bridged at 4ohm. Brain broken yet? Because speakers are even worse. That ohm rating is not universal. Just take a look at that sucker's curve on page one. They're all like this.

In reality, ignore math, just use the numbers provided, it's the only way you won't want to shoot yourself. Most receivers are capable of supporting 6ohm or 8ohm rated speakers. Realistically, you'll want speakers that can handle more power than your receiver can provide to avoid accidental damage, and never turn your receiver to max for extended periods; they rely on passive cooling.

And yes, subs mostly plug into the wall and have their own amplifier built in. If the receiver has a sub pre-out (and almost all do), then don't worry about it. Just get something nice and strong. 12" is the sweet spot for good budget it seems.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Also please do not buy a AT2020 USB for example. The absolute lack of any management features is murder to everyone but you.


Probably because said model is from a brand that tends to focus on studio equipment, of which doesn't involve any "gaming" features besides post-process enhancements and a simple EQ for live (if actually needed). You're also supposed to use soundproofing etc for best quality anyway.

That being said, depending on how far I get with the windows APO API I'll possibly implement some noise cancelling and beam-forming (stereo mic configs) algorithms, as well as the standard EQ, mixing and pass-through options. All going to be open-source too as this is something we should all be able to enjoy.

And yea, 100W on floor-stand and other large speakers is fairly low, depending on your preference in bass or the presence of a sub. Lower frequencies need a lot more power than low-mids and up, 125Hz is about the point where it can be loud on small, low power drivers, but lower than 100Hz needs much larger (6" bare minimum) and powerful drivers to really be adequately audible.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sugestions:
> Recivers: Stick to known brands. There are some not-so-well known ones that are good, but Onkyo, Pioneer, Yamaha, Kenwood, Denon/Marantz, Sony. They are sold in bulk, you can find reviews and impressions all over the web. OCN is not a good place for this advice in my experience, try AVSForum or maybe AudioKarma. They're like us, but for audio.
> Speakers: I was going to say use your Logitechs, but _absolutely do not do that_. Finding a receiver that can handle 4ohm speakers is difficult, and you do not want to put 4ohm speakers on a 6/8ohm only receiver unless you like magic smoke.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Off topic rant
> 
> 
> 
> 100w is a fair limit on _bookshelf_ speakers. Floor-standing, and especially DIY, 100w is nothing. If you are hurting yourself with just 32w, I dunno what to tell you. Computer speakers are a different breed from HT, there is no real point comparing them as if it means anything. Same applies to all wattage math thus quoted, so I'm just going to go with "Our standards are different and since mine wont apply to Madmaxneo I'll leave it at that".
> 
> 
> 
> Ohms law is useless with audio. I wish it were that simple, but perfect example. Remember what i said about wattage numbers? They were able to get 40w/7c out of this thing, but they don't tell you that. Likewise, 4ohm does not provide double the power of 8-ohm, because #Logic. Same with my iNukes. One of my 1000s can do 2x500w @2ohm, 2x300w @4ohm, and 1000w bridged at 4ohm. Brain broken yet? Because speakers are even worse. That ohm rating is not universal. Just take a look at that sucker's curve on page one. They're all like this.
> 
> In reality, ignore math, just use the numbers provided, it's the only way you won't want to shoot yourself. Most receivers are capable of supporting 6ohm or 8ohm rated speakers. Realistically, you'll want speakers that can handle more power than your receiver can provide to avoid accidental damage, and never turn your receiver to max for extended periods; they rely on passive cooling.
> 
> And yes, subs mostly plug into the wall and have their own amplifier built in. If the receiver has a sub pre-out (and almost all do), then don't worry about it. Just get something nice and strong. 12" is the sweet spot for good budget it seems.


The "higher' end receivers I find every so often for about $300 are Onkyo and Yamaha. In my younger days I used to buy nothing but Pioneer because the Onkyo and Yamaha were to expensive at around $1200 a piece (15 years ago). I guess by higher end I am speaking just about the name brand,


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sugestions:
> Recivers: Stick to known brands. There are some not-so-well known ones that are good, but Onkyo, Pioneer, Yamaha, Kenwood, Denon/Marantz, Sony. They are sold in bulk, you can find reviews and impressions all over the web. OCN is not a good place for this advice in my experience, try AVSForum or maybe AudioKarma. They're like us, but for audio.
> Speakers: I was going to say use your Logitechs, but _absolutely do not do that_. Finding a receiver that can handle 4ohm speakers is difficult, and you do not want to put 4ohm speakers on a 6/8ohm only receiver unless you like magic smoke.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Off topic rant
> 
> 
> 
> 100w is a fair limit on _bookshelf_ speakers. Floor-standing, and especially DIY, 100w is nothing. If you are hurting yourself with just 32w, I dunno what to tell you. Computer speakers are a different breed from HT, there is no real point comparing them as if it means anything. Same applies to all wattage math thus quoted, so I'm just going to go with "Our standards are different and since mine wont apply to Madmaxneo I'll leave it at that".
> 
> 
> 
> Ohms law is useless with audio. I wish it were that simple, but perfect example. Remember what i said about wattage numbers? They were able to get 40w/7c out of this thing, but they don't tell you that. Likewise, 4ohm does not provide double the power of 8-ohm, because #Logic. Same with my iNukes. One of my 1000s can do 2x500w @2ohm, 2x300w @4ohm, and 1000w bridged at 4ohm. Brain broken yet? Because speakers are even worse. That ohm rating is not universal. Just take a look at that sucker's curve on page one. They're all like this.
> 
> In reality, ignore math, just use the numbers provided, it's the only way you won't want to shoot yourself. Most receivers are capable of supporting 6ohm or 8ohm rated speakers. Realistically, you'll want speakers that can handle more power than your receiver can provide to avoid accidental damage, and never turn your receiver to max for extended periods; they rely on passive cooling.
> 
> And yes, subs mostly plug into the wall and have their own amplifier built in. If the receiver has a sub pre-out (and almost all do), then don't worry about it. Just get something nice and strong. 12" is the sweet spot for good budget it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> The "higher' end receivers I find every so often for about $300 are Onkyo and Yamaha. In my younger days I used to buy nothing but Pioneer because the Onkyo and Yamaha were to expensive at around $1200 a piece (15 years ago). I guess by higher end I am speaking just about the name brand,
Click to expand...

The absolute cheapest model from Yamaha is $300, and it's 5.1. If you want 7.1 it will cost you $550.

Pioneer, $280 and $600.
Denon, $280 and $480
Marantz, $500 and $700
Sony $250 and $300.
Onkyo, $400 and $500

And I dunno how I feel about that Sony; things are usually cheaper for a reason. And none of these include speakers.

I dunno, if you like your Logitechs, I really would recommend saving up about $1100 or so and going for a nice system. Even then, I was talking to a friend who has audio gear far beyond my own and he recommended these B642-AIRs for budget speakers on the 7 channels (He owns a pair, says they're alright for a medium sized room) which are "only" $25 a speaker. With $600 for a rec that's $800, leaving $300 for wire ($20) and a good subwoofer because those Daytons have no real bass.

In theory, the setup should last over 10 years provided no abuse, it shouldn't be that big an investment for people who are already into computers anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Also please do not buy a AT2020 USB for example. The absolute lack of any management features is murder to everyone but you.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because said model is from a brand that tends to focus on studio equipment, of which doesn't involve any "gaming" features besides post-process enhancements and a simple EQ for live (if actually needed). You're also supposed to use soundproofing etc for best quality anyway.
> 
> That being said, depending on how far I get with the windows APO API I'll possibly implement some noise cancelling and beam-forming (stereo mic configs) algorithms, as well as the standard EQ, mixing and pass-through options. All going to be open-source too as this is something we should all be able to enjoy.
> 
> And yea, 100W on floor-stand and other large speakers is fairly low, depending on your preference in bass or the presence of a sub. Lower frequencies need a lot more power than low-mids and up, 125Hz is about the point where it can be loud on small, low power drivers, but lower than 100Hz needs much larger (6" bare minimum) and powerful drivers to really be adequately audible.
Click to expand...

That doesn't make them gaming features, that makes them communication features. It lacks them, and so do almost every USB mic. I doubt I'll be on the receiving end of your mic, but I wanted to protect everyone else's ears in advance.

In my experience Discord, Mumble, Teamspeak, and the various non-VOIP noise canceling software's available on the web are terrible. If you manage to make a good software-based noise canceler that can match what your SBZ can do, please share it. I know some people that I _do_ talk to that need it badly.









And I chuckle because 6" is actually smaller than my mids (6.5") and they only go down to 200hz or 500hz depending on which speaker in the stack. A perfect example of large HT speaker that can chug power (500w @8Ohm) and sound amazing in my opinion (and much of the internet's) is the Fusion-12, but they are over $300 per speaker and you still have to build it yourself. Still, this is why I say there is a huge difference between HT and Comp speakers, they're simply not comparable.


----------



## Stealth3si

Does the audio sound fine when double amping the Z's headphone out using an external amp (like the O2) with a low impedance headphone (i.e., 25-ohms Denon AH-D7000)?

Thx!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth3si*
> 
> Does the audio sound fine when double amping the Z's headphone out using an external amp (like the O2) with a low impedance headphone (i.e., 25-ohms Denon AH-D7000)?
> 
> Thx!


It would sound fine provided you keep the output from the card at a low volume (10-25%), but why would you...?

A better alternative may be to use the toslink output with stereo mix (or dolby/dts if supported), assuming the headphone amp in question has a toslink DAC inside it.


----------



## Stealth3si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> It would sound fine provided you keep the output from the card at a low volume (10-25%)


no problemo







Just curious, what amp and headphone did you use to double amp the Z?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> but why would you...?
> 
> A better alternative may be to use the toslink output with stereo mix (or dolby/dts if supported), assuming the headphone amp in question has a toslink DAC inside it.


Because I'm connecting the toslink out to my HT.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth3si*
> 
> Does the audio sound fine when double amping the Z's headphone out using an external amp (like the O2) with a low impedance headphone (i.e., 25-ohms Denon AH-D7000)?
> 
> Thx!


Yes, i use this atm, and i also measured it in RMAA(with the headphone load), and it measures better in some departments, compared to going through optical out to my external DAC -> O2.
Not that i could tell it apart in A/B anyway, once the O2 takes care of the output impedance, where even onboard -> O2 would make this a hard task.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth3si*
> 
> Just curious, what amp and headphone did you use to double amp the Z?


I don't, because the internal amp powers my cans (ATH-M50X) just fine and via the ACM (Zx). Basically the only difference between a line and amp output is the power range, line is fixed or has a low peak power, whereas amp-ed can be much higher. So when connecting a line in to an amp out you just have to make sure the amp out doesn't feed too much power and cause the end device to clip (pro equipment tends to have a gain control on each input to help with this).


----------



## Stealth3si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> Yes, i use this atm, and i also measured it in RMAA(with the headphone load), and it measures better in some departments, compared to going through optical out to my external DAC -> O2.
> Not that i could tell it apart in A/B anyway, once the O2 takes care of the output impedance, where even onboard -> O2 would make this a hard task.


and you are using a 25 ohm headphone?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth3si*
> 
> and you are using a 25 ohm headphone?


no, and it seems that you wouldn't even need an amp with low output impedance for your denons:

=283&scale=30]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=7&graphID[]=283&scale=30


----------



## Stealth3si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> no, and it seems that you wouldn't even need an amp with low output impedance for your denons:
> 
> =283&scale=30]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=7&graphID[]=283&scale=30


what about the 1/8th rule?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth3si*
> 
> are you not forgetting the 1/8th rule?


the graph shows, that it doesn't apply to your headphones.

If it would, the graph would look like this(not following 1/8 rule = boosting at 100hz in this case):

=2851&scale=30]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=7&graphID[]=2851&scale=30


----------



## Stealth3si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> the graph shows, that it doesn't apply to your headphones.
> 
> If it would, the graph would look like this(not following 1/8 rule = boosting at 100hz in this case):
> 
> =2851&scale=30]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=7&graphID[]=2851&scale=30


yes i see, you are right. A low output impedance amp that is 1/8th of the impedance of my Denon is not needed, but I think ideally it should be used.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth3si*
> 
> yes i see, you are right. A low output impedance amp that is 1/8th of the impedance of my Denon is not needed, but I think ideally it should be used.


Well, you already have the 0.5 Ohm O/I "O2" - what do you want more then?


----------



## MR-e

Hi guys, I have the ZxR and AKG K7XX headphones. What headphone gain do I set the AKG to?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hi guys, I have the ZxR and AKG K7XX headphones. What headphone gain do I set the AKG to?


Those cans are 60-70 OHMs, so fairly low and about the range most amps are defaulted to. However I don't know what gain setting you're speaking of...?


----------



## umeng2002

yeah you need headphones with hundreds of ohms of impedance before using the "high gain" settings on amps.


----------



## MR-e

Ok, normal it is then. This is the setting I was referring to. I was reading that the AKG 7 Series headphones required a strong amp so was wondering if the high gain was needed.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Ok, normal it is then. This is the setting I was referring to. I was reading that the AKG 7 Series headphones required a strong amp so was wondering if the high gain was needed.


No need to guess... go their website. They list this kind of information.


----------



## umeng2002

With the new Windows 10 Spying Anniversary update, I keep getting this when Windows restarts and I try to open the Sound Device control panel



So, I just left it disabled.

SBX Studio and junk seems to still work. I think that option controlled the supposed Windows-built-in Enhancements which I've never seen or used before.

Even with it enabled, everything seems fine... so it really doesn't do anything as far as I can tell.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> With the new Windows 10 Spying Anniversary update, I keep getting this when Windows restarts and I try to open the Sound Device control panel
> 
> 
> 
> So, I just left it disabled.
> 
> SBX Studio and junk seems to still work. I think that option controlled the supposed Windows-built-in Enhancements which I've never seen or used before.
> 
> Even with it enabled, everything seems fine... so it really doesn't do anything as far as I can tell.


you sure ? usually it disables it . 5.1 still works ?

Where do I re enable it ? I can't find the tab or option


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> you sure ? usually it disables it . 5.1 still works ?
> 
> Where do I re enable it ? I can't find the tab or option


Yeah, it still works. Click on the properties tab of your "Speakers" sound device. It's on the advance tab under Signal Enhancements.

I think those "enhancements" are for Windows... Since this card uses SBX, the option doesn't actually do anything...

I'd still have to try it with some Hardware OpenAL just to see though...

[UPDATE]

I just fired up Bioshock with EAX and it works (this EAX implementation uses OpenAL natively not DirectSound) - it even properly disables SBX Surround since it detects my SBz is configured for Headphones and implements it's own HRTF.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Yeah, it still works. Click on the properties tab of your "Speakers" sound device. It's on the advance tab under Signal Enhancements.
> 
> I think those "enhancements" are for Windows... Since this card uses SBX, the option doesn't actually do anything...
> 
> I'd still have to try it with some Hardware OpenAL just to see though...
> 
> [UPDATE]
> 
> I just fired up Bioshock with EAX and it works (this EAX implementation uses OpenAL natively not DirectSound) - it even properly disables SBX Surround since it detects my SBz is configured for Headphones and implements it's own HRTF.


I had that same exact problem before, shortly after I first upgraded to W10. Unfortunately, eventually the enhanced features of my Zx stopped working. The only thing that worked was the registry patch. Since then I have had no issues. Hopefully it does not do it again when I get the update.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I had that same exact problem before, shortly after I first upgraded to W10. Unfortunately, eventually the enhanced features of my Zx stopped working. The only thing that worked was the registry patch. Since then I have had no issues. Hopefully it does not do it again when I get the update.


Hey guys!

I had abandoned the Insider Programme as of late and yesterday performed a fresh install of Windows 10 AU. To my shock, I came across that same issue along with a bug that was driving me crazy. The volume of my headset mic was lowering itself until a point where it was nearly muted. No matter what I tried I couldn't make it work. I even disabled the built-in array mic of my webcam.

After performing yet another clean install, it seems to be working now. However, I also bumped into the "Audio Enhancements" bug even before installing Creative's drivers/software. I have kept it disabled and so far everything looks (should I say sounds?







) good. However I'm not familiar with the registry patch thing and I was wondering if or where I can download it and what its purpose is.

Thanks and greetings from Spain!









PS: Mayble I should sign up on Creative's Forums and hustle them about not delivering appropriate and timely drivers for the new Windows 10 update. It's not like they haven't had time to craft them. But then again, I guess it would be simply ignored


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I had abandoned the Insider Programme as of late and yesterday performed a fresh install of Windows 10 AU. To my shock, I came across that same issue along with a bug that was driving me crazy. The volume of my headset mic was lowering itself until a point where it was nearly muted. No matter what I tried I couldn't make it work. I even disabled the built-in array mic of my webcam.
> 
> After performing yet another clean install, it seems to be working now. However, I also bumped into the "Audio Enhancements" bug even before installing Creative's drivers/software. I have kept it disabled and so far everything looks (should I say sounds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) good. However I'm not familiar with the registry patch thing and I was wondering if or where I can download it and what its purpose is.
> 
> Thanks and greetings from Spain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Mayble I should sign up on Creative's Forums and hustle them about not delivering appropriate and timely drivers for the new Windows 10 update. It's not like they haven't had time to craft them. But then again, I guess it would be simply ignored


The patch that I know of is one that I need for my card to actually work, as it patches the driver configuration to use the correct buffer values and stop corrupting itself.

As for the other issues, I can only recommend either rolling back windows or simply throwing the card out a window.

If the mic volume issue could likely be a 3rd party application however, I know I had a similar issue on a system but I don't remember much about it...


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackalito*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I had abandoned the Insider Programme as of late and yesterday performed a fresh install of Windows 10 AU. To my shock, I came across that same issue along with a bug that was driving me crazy. The volume of my headset mic was lowering itself until a point where it was nearly muted. No matter what I tried I couldn't make it work. I even disabled the built-in array mic of my webcam.
> 
> 
> 
> After performing yet another clean install, it seems to be working now. However, I also bumped into the "Audio Enhancements" bug even before installing Creative's drivers/software. I have kept it disabled and so far everything looks (should I say sounds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) good. However I'm not familiar with the registry patch thing and I was wondering if or where I can download it and what its purpose is.
> 
> Thanks and greetings from Spain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Mayble I should sign up on Creative's Forums and hustle them about not delivering appropriate and timely drivers for the new Windows 10 update. It's not like they haven't had time to craft them. But then again, I guess it would be simply ignored


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> The patch that I know of is one that I need for my card to actually work, as it patches the driver configuration to use the correct buffer values and stop corrupting itself.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As for the other issues, I can only recommend either rolling back windows or simply throwing the card out a window.
> 
> If the mic volume issue could likely be a 3rd party application however, I know I had a similar issue on a system but I don't remember much about it...


 sbx_fix.zip 0k .zip file


Here is the original post in this forum with that fix:


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> sbx_fix.zip 0k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here is the original post in this forum with that fix:


Yep, that's it there, and it only helps users, such as me, that had problems with the audio buffers getting corrupted (random channel blending, shifting, crackling or complete destruction that also resulted in the system hanging over time).


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Yep, that's it there, and it only helps users, such as me, that had problems with the audio buffers getting corrupted (random channel blending, shifting, crackling or complete destruction that also resulted in the system hanging over time).


Yeah, I even tried that, but I still get the error message. But I can't notice a difference with the option on or off, so I'll just leave it off for now.

If I get curious, I delve deeper into it... or just re-install Windows.


----------



## Jackalito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> sbx_fix.zip 0k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here is the original post in this forum with that fix:


Thanks so much!

I'll keep this one in case I need it in the future. So far, and after having disabled "Audio Enhacements" on Windows 10 everything is working as expected


----------



## thuNDa

I get that nowadays too with the "enhancement" window pop up when i enter the playback devices, but can't be bothered to look further into it.


----------



## DmxDex

Can anyone recommend this sound card? I have a asus xonar phoebus which has broken on me. I use headphones only.


----------



## homingmystic

Does anyone know how to stop the audio just playing in the right side of my headphones? It does it randomly and to resolve it i have to press the Speakers/headphone button which then allows the audio to be played in both sides. Thanks!


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Anyone have problems with the sound after w10 update?


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> Anyone have problems with the sound after w10 update?


Which issues ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> Anyone have problems with the sound after w10 update?


I never even had issues getting my X-Fi Titanium HD to work in Windows 10. Creative's Win10 support is very good. Worst case scenario, reinstall drivers using the latest one?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> Can anyone recommend this sound card? I have a asus xonar phoebus which has broken on me. I use headphones only.


The Zx would be a decent card for you because it comes with the audio control module. Which is for headphones. What head set are you using?


----------



## Paul17041993

Well for the past few days now I've been using my new HDMI audio extractor for my main speakers, I *was* going to leave the Zx in for headphones but it then decided to up itself and break again, so I pulled it out and put my old X-Fi Forte back in with 3rd party drivers (no panels etc, purely drivers locked in headphones mode). For tweaking I now use Equaliser APO and it's GUI customiser; Peace. Unlike anything else it provides a studio grade customisable EQ for each channel, various effects and a channel cross-mixer.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> Can anyone recommend this sound card? I have a asus xonar phoebus which has broken on me. I use headphones only.


I can only recommend you stay away from creative and asus...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> Anyone have problems with the sound after w10 update?


I got another form of buffer corruption before I removed the card completely, however I had also added new stuff as mentioned above.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Creative's Win10 support is very good.


----------



## DmxDex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Well for the past few days now I've been using my new HDMI audio extractor for my main speakers, I *was* going to leave the Zx in for headphones but it then decided to up itself and break again, so I pulled it out and put my old X-Fi Forte back in with 3rd party drivers (no panels etc, purely drivers locked in headphones mode). For tweaking I now use Equaliser APO and it's GUI customiser; Peace. Unlike anything else it provides a studio grade customisable EQ for each channel, various effects and a channel cross-mixer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only recommend you stay away from creative and asus...
> I got another form of buffer corruption before I removed the card completely, however I had also added new stuff as mentioned above.


What sound card do you recommend then?


----------



## DmxDex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> The Zx would be a decent card for you because it comes with the audio control module. Which is for headphones. What head set are you using?


Kingston hyper x cloud


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> What sound card do you recommend then?


Anything relatively simple that wont suffer from driver bugs, if you're just going to use headphones and/or stereo speakers then just get a USB DAC. Then just use the APO I previously mentioned for customisation.

It's entirely possible however to run many soundcards with their most basic level drivers, but you'll loose the ability to switch the output between headphones and speakers, among other little things.

That all being said though, I might put this Zx into my workstation in the city and see how it goes there...


----------



## scare19

guys i installed the latest driver from creative's site, but i don't see option ohm amplification ( normal and high gain ) for the headset, someone can help me ?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scare19*
> 
> guys i installed the latest driver from creative's site, but i don't see option ohm amplification ( normal and high gain ) for the headset, someone can help me ?


This option is only present on the ZxR and when set to headphones mode. If both are the case however then you should uninstall the drivers, run a registry clean and then re-install the drivers again.


----------



## scare19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> This option is only present on the ZxR and when set to headphones mode. If both are the case however then you should uninstall the drivers, run a registry clean and then re-install the drivers again.


i have the soundblaster z, so can i stay confortable ? some advice for a very good eq setting for games and video/music ?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scare19*
> 
> some advice for a very good eq setting for games and video/music ?


Cant give you anything specific as it all depends on the equipment in use and your personal preference, so you can mess with the EQ as much as you like, however try to keep the line across the bands smooth and avoid aggressive values unless you feel you need it. (eg; 125Hz may be way too strong, so you can push it way down)

SBX surround and crystaliser are optimal at about 50%, creative made the default a little high, of which can sound sloppy or uneven with certain equipment and/or audio sources.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> What sound card do you recommend then?


As a side note I did my research and it seems every sound card has issues. The Z series of cards actually have less issues than the others. I recommend the Zx or even the ZxR over any other as they are also normally cheaper than other comparative cards. My Zx is working great.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> As a side note I did my research and it seems every sound card has issues. The Z series of cards actually have less issues than the others. I recommend the Zx or even the ZxR over any other as they are also normally cheaper than other comparative cards. My Zx is working great.


Why get a Zx over the Z?


----------



## Madmaxneo

The Zx has the ACM (audio control module) that @DmxDex would use with his head set.
Otherwise there is no difference between the two cards.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> The Zx has the ACM (audio control module) that @DmxDex would use with his head set.
> Otherwise there is no difference between the two cards.


Yeah that's what I remembered, although I've read that plugging headphones into the ACM reduces sound quality compared to a straight connection to the sound card.

Speaking in general now, a used X-Fi Titanium HD can also be a great option, as it usually costs around what the Zx costs, or in between the price of the Z and Zx, and the DAC portion is pretty much the same as the ZxR. It lacks a headphone amp though, and doesn't allow for an analog 5.1 setup but then again I would never plug a surround setup straight into a sound card.


----------



## Stealth3si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth3si*
> 
> Does the audio sound fine when double amping the Z's headphone out using an external amp (like the O2) with a low impedance headphone (i.e., 25-ohms Denon AH-D7000)?
> 
> Thx!


Just wanted to update my situation in case someone have same concern, I bought the Z card and double amped it np, just need to lower windows volume to 60%. I kept the O2 amp volume knob around 50%. otherwise ok!


----------



## DmxDex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Anything relatively simple that wont suffer from driver bugs, if you're just going to use headphones and/or stereo speakers then just get a USB DAC. Then just use the APO I previously mentioned for customisation.
> 
> It's entirely possible however to run many soundcards with their most basic level drivers, but you'll loose the ability to switch the output between headphones and speakers, among other little things.
> 
> That all being said though, I might put this Zx into my workstation in the city and see how it goes there...


I dont think a dac is ideal for me when gaming. And i would like some sort of surround from my headset


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth3si*
> 
> Just wanted to update my situation in case someone have same concern, I bought the Z card and double amped it np, just need to lower windows volume to 60%. I kept the O2 amp volume knob around 50%. otherwise ok!


Awesome, double amp! But is there no distortion or odd sounds with that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> I dont think a dac is ideal for me when gaming. And i would like some sort of surround from my headset


I think you would be well served with the Z or Zx card. I myself am looking to upgrade to the ZxR soon enough. I just have to catch it at the right time on Massdrop.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah that's what I remembered, although I've read that plugging headphones into the ACM reduces sound quality compared to a straight connection to the sound card.
> 
> Speaking in general now, a used X-Fi Titanium HD can also be a great option, as it usually costs around what the Zx costs, or in between the price of the Z and Zx, and the DAC portion is pretty much the same as the ZxR. It lacks a headphone amp though, and doesn't allow for an analog 5.1 setup but then again I would never plug a surround setup straight into a sound card.


The ACM is a cable and potentiometer, it basically has the same affect as a long headphone cable, which is nothing unless you have a specific set of cans that are very sensitive to additional resistance.

I also support the X-Fi option as they generally have rock solid base drivers from the community support packages, however I'd still avoid the additional things such as EAX or the control panel as they can still be erratic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DmxDex*
> 
> I dont think a dac is ideal for me when gaming. And i would like some sort of surround from my headset


I'm not aware of any virtual surround methods that actually work, for the most part you're better off letting the application work it out with its own methods, developed by engineers that specialise in how the sound effects should sound in that particular game.

Though actual speakers will do a much better job for surround regardless as the human brain utilises the entire body to work out sounds and their locations, somewhat why headphones sound "bland"
to some of us.

_That all said; You can still pick up a Z or Zx if its a decent price and try it out._


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> The ACM is a cable and potentiometer, it basically has the same affect as a long headphone cable, which is nothing unless you have a specific set of cans that are very sensitive to additional resistance.
> 
> I also support the X-Fi option as they generally have rock solid base drivers from the community support packages, however I'd still avoid the additional things such as EAX or the control panel as they can still be erratic.
> I'm not aware of any virtual surround methods that actually work, for the most part you're better off letting the application work it out with its own methods, developed by engineers that specialise in how the sound effects should sound in that particular game.
> 
> Though actual speakers will do a much better job for surround regardless as the human brain utilises the entire body to work out sounds and their locations, somewhat why headphones sound "bland"
> to some of us.
> 
> _That all said; You can still pick up a Z or Zx if its a decent price and try it out._


I am not sure if the headphones @DmxDex cans are surround sound capable but the ones I have are. I have the Turtle Beach XP 510's hooked up through my PC and the surround sound is really good in these cans. But for surround sound to work I have to run an optical cable to the transmitter unit from my sound card. Consequently I am using my onboard optical out because the Zx optical out is being used for my z906 speakers.....


----------



## Stealth3si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Awesome, double amp! But is there no distortion or odd sounds with that?


not at all, sound clean!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am not sure if the headphones @DmxDex cans are surround sound capable but the ones I have are. I have the Turtle Beach XP 510's hooked up through my PC and the surround sound is really good in these cans. But for surround sound to work I have to run an optical cable to the transmitter unit from my sound card. Consequently I am using my onboard optical out because the Zx optical out is being used for my z906 speakers.....


Those turtle's have their own surround processor however, tuned specifically for them so they should be fairly consistent. Creative's method however allows for any set of cans to have surround, however it doesn't work for many as they may not have the specific characteristics that the virtual surround was tuned for.

Either way, I still personally recommend pure stereo for headphones as you get the exact stream that the author intended, which tends to have its own form of surround (this includes games and movies as well as music). For true surround, leave it to speakers, the surround speakers don't have to be of super high quality either, you can have decent front L+R speakers, no sub and pissy tiny surrounds and still have a good time. Though for the case of no sub you may have to enable bass re-direct to the front.


----------



## Madmaxneo

@DmxDex In case you have not got the sound card we were discussing I wanted to post this just to give you options. This can be transported between your PC and console (if you have one) easily. It also provides 7.1 surround for your headset. It is the Creative Sound BlasterX G5
Best of all it is under $100!


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Ok, normal it is then. This is the setting I was referring to. I was reading that the AKG 7 Series headphones required a strong amp so was wondering if the high gain was needed.


Whaaat i don't have those settings :S


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> Whaaat i don't have those settings :S


it's only available on the ZxR.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> it's only available on the ZxR.


Oh ok thanks


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> @DmxDex In case you have not got the sound card we were discussing I wanted to post this just to give you options. This can be transported between your PC and console (if you have one) easily. It also provides 7.1 surround for your headset. It is the Creative Sound BlasterX G5
> Best of all it is under $100!


The G5 is not worth 100USD if more than half of the reviews mention various problems, or that it's incompatible with windows 10...


----------



## thuNDa

G5 ran without problems here on win10, just that i didn't like the blasterx-Surround compared to SBX-Surround(yes, it's remarkably different).


----------



## homingmystic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Yep, that's it there, and it only helps users, such as me, that had problems with the audio buffers getting corrupted (random channel blending, shifting, crackling or complete destruction that also resulted in the system hanging over time).


I think i have this issue and have mentioned it before, but is audio buffer corruption when it only plays through on ear in headphones? or electronic noise like sound randomly? As i seem to have this and have tried the last three patches with and without the sbx_fix file to no avail sadly. Would love to find a fix.

As of writing this it just happened whilst listening to music, i head it swap over to the right ear. its as if the right ear is at 80% volume and 20% the left.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homingmystic*
> 
> I think i have this issue and have mentioned it before, but is audio buffer corruption when it only plays through on ear in headphones? or electronic noise like sound randomly? As i seem to have this and have tried the last three patches with and without the sbx_fix file to no avail sadly. Would love to find a fix.
> 
> As of writing this it just happened whilst listening to music, i head it swap over to the right ear. its as if the right ear is at 80% volume and 20% the left.


It happens on headphones and speakers and purely randomly. Behaviour involves channels being mixed around in all sorts of ways which also results in random noise. If the registry patch doesn't fix it then your only option is to return the card as being defective.


----------



## homingmystic

Yeah that sucks, i wouldn't be able to return the card as ive had it longer than the warranty. Does this happen with all the Z series cards? The only reason i use this card is because of the noise reduction is great, otherwise i'd use a different card.


----------



## djriful

Windows 10 1607 Anniversary Update - Anyone notice this?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Windows 10 1607 Anniversary Update - Anyone notice this?


Pretty sure that's always been there...


----------



## nyk20z3

Do these cards have win 10 support ?

I am considering a ZXR maybe but if i will run in to drivers issues i wont bother.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Do these cards have win 10 support ?
> 
> I am considering a ZXR maybe but if i will run in to drivers issues i wont bother.


I am on windows 10 and have had no problems with the latest drivers that support windows 10. That being said there is no sound card that I know of that never has driver issues. But you are safer with sound blaster than any other card out there.


----------



## Paul17041993

HDMI is the safest option of all though, also uses the least CPU time and memory (however that could just be for AMD, haven't tested an nvidia card...).


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> HDMI is the safest option of all though, also uses the least CPU time and memory (however that could just be for AMD, haven't tested an nvidia card...).


alright fine, let me plug in my speakers and headphones right at the back of my graficscard then.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> HDMI is the safest option of all though, also uses the least CPU time and memory (however that could just be for AMD, haven't tested an nvidia card...).


Agreed! From what I have heard it works great with nvidia
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> alright fine, let me plug in my speakers and headphones right at the back of my graficscard then.


You would need a receiver to use the HDMI for audio.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> HDMI is the safest option of all though, also uses the least CPU time and memory (however that could just be for AMD, haven't tested an nvidia card...).
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! From what I have heard it works great with nvidia
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> alright fine, let me plug in my speakers and headphones right at the back of my graficscard then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would need a receiver to use the HDMI for audio.
Click to expand...

He was being sarcastic because it was an obviously unhelpful response.

And realistically, if you are on this forum and notice a difference in FPS outside margin or error between a sound card and HDMI out, your system is completely screwed anyway.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> alright fine, let me plug in my speakers and headphones right at the back of my graficscard then.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> You would need a receiver to use the HDMI for audio.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> He was being sarcastic because it was an obviously unhelpful response.
> 
> And realistically, if you are on this forum and notice a difference in FPS outside margin or error between a sound card and HDMI out, your system is completely screwed anyway.


I was actually being quite serious, HDMI doesn't need anything to operate at [email protected], 8 channel PCM. Additionally the EQ+mixing APO is headless and uses almost nothing. However any audio device with barebone drivers and their enhancements fully disabled/not installed should work the same too.

I definitely agree though, the difference is nothing on decent systems. However if it were on a very limited system, such as my newest laptop, the difference is very significant. It shouldn't affect game FPS though unless the game were to peg out all of the CPU cores.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> alright fine, let me plug in my speakers and headphones right at the back of my graficscard then.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> You would need a receiver to use the HDMI for audio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> He was being sarcastic because it was an obviously unhelpful response.
> 
> And realistically, if you are on this forum and notice a difference in FPS outside margin or error between a sound card and HDMI out, your system is completely screwed anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was actually being quite serious, HDMI doesn't need anything to operate at [email protected], 8 channel PCM. Additionally the EQ+mixing APO is headless and uses almost nothing. However any audio device with barebone drivers and their enhancements fully disabled/not installed should work the same too.
> 
> I definitely agree though, the difference is nothing on decent systems. However if it were on a very limited system, such as my newest laptop, the difference is very significant. It shouldn't affect game FPS though unless the game were to peg out all of the CPU cores.
Click to expand...

I know you were being serious. Your linked gadget is absolutely useless to pretty much everyone in a real environment like;

Having a microphone.
Wanting to use both headphones and speakers without physically modifying the device.
Not wanting a phantom monitor, since HDMI is incapable of sending only audio.
Also, your laptop will not be fitting an SB card any time soon. Nor would someone be putting a $200+ sound card in the PC equivalent of a ratrod.

_That's_ why I said it isn't helpful. It's an unrealistic diversion that does not serve the intended purpose and does not assist with the question.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually being quite serious, HDMI doesn't need anything to operate at [email protected], 8 channel PCM. Additionally the EQ+mixing APO is headless and uses almost nothing. However any audio device with barebone drivers and their enhancements fully disabled/not installed should work the same too.
> 
> I definitely agree though, the difference is nothing on decent systems. However if it were on a very limited system, such as my newest laptop, the difference is very significant. It shouldn't affect game FPS though unless the game were to peg out all of the CPU cores.


I didn't know these existed. Does the one in the pic support 7.1 channel audio?

Where might I find a unit like that?

For that matter what is the make and model of that unit?

Consequently I use the latest drivers with my Zx card and it works great but I want 7.1 surround so I am looking for a good option.

EDIT: Nevermind I found the unit.
But it seems I would need a receiver still to use it or am I wrong?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I didn't know these existed. Does the one in the pic support 7.1 channel audio?
> 
> Where might I find a unit like that?
> 
> For that matter what is the make and model of that unit?
> 
> Consequently I use the latest drivers with my Zx card and it works great but I want 7.1 surround so I am looking for a good option.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind I found the unit.
> But it seems I would need a receiver still to use it or am I wrong?


All you need with it is an assortment of speakers to plug into each of the channels, it's basically the same as a soundcard except it uses RCA jacks (unless you get a 3.5mm version) and you don't have to worry about USB/PCIe noise. It doesn't have any form of processing however so any effects have to either be done by the speakers or an APO.

For the issue of managing the phantom display, you either just in-line it with your monitor or set it as a mirrored display. I believe this unit possibly supports HDMI 2.0 however I don't have anything to test that with...

edit; oh and for switching between speakers and headphones I just turn the HDMI DAC on or off. PnP and windows manages the rest. If you use a headphone DAC or jack detection then it's just the same inverted.

For mic and voice processing, that's still something I need to work out. However the X-Fi forte I'm using for my headphones has balanced mic support, so I may only need a decent mic and possibly a phantom power injector.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> All you need with it is an assortment of speakers to plug into each of the channels, it's basically the same as a soundcard except it uses RCA jacks (unless you get a 3.5mm version) and you don't have to worry about USB/PCIe noise. It doesn't have any form of processing however so any effects have to either be done by the speakers or an APO.
> 
> For the issue of managing the phantom display, you either just in-line it with your monitor or set it as a mirrored display. I believe this unit possibly supports HDMI 2.0 however I don't have anything to test that with...
> 
> edit; oh and for switching between speakers and headphones I just turn the HDMI DAC on or off. PnP and windows manages the rest. If you use a headphone DAC or jack detection then it's just the same inverted.
> 
> For mic and voice processing, that's still something I need to work out. However the X-Fi forte I'm using for my headphones has balanced mic support, so I may only need a decent mic and possibly a phantom power injector.


That may be the solution I am looking for in going to 7.1 surround.
Though as much as I would like to I probably would not be able to convert my z906 speakers over. I know I could easily add some RCA plugs to the wires but the issue would be with the sub woofer as I am not sure that I could convert any of the connections over. If I could convert the sub all I would need are two more speakers for the extra two channels. Though TBH I may need to eventually get a pre-amp just to get more power to the speakers as I am not even sure how much the HDMI outputs, any ideas?
As far as effects go I might able to use the windows sound control panel for that except for the dolby stuff, not sure if there are options for that in the graphics card market.

I use my onboard sound for my headset and mic. I have optical out on the MB and the surround sounds pretty good on the wireless headset I use.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That may be the solution I am looking for in going to 7.1 surround.
> Though as much as I would like to I probably would not be able to convert my z906 speakers over. I know I could easily add some RCA plugs to the wires but the issue would be with the sub woofer as I am not sure that I could convert any of the connections over. If I could convert the sub all I would need are two more speakers for the extra two channels. Though TBH I may need to eventually get a pre-amp just to get more power to the speakers as I am not even sure how much the HDMI outputs, any ideas?
> As far as effects go I might able to use the windows sound control panel for that except for the dolby stuff, not sure if there are options for that in the graphics card market.
> 
> I use my onboard sound for my headset and mic. I have optical out on the MB and the surround sounds pretty good on the wireless headset I use.


All you need is 3 RCA to 3.5mm stereo cables, the sub shares the same cable as the center and uses the right channel, which matches the colour coding on this model DAC. The volume output at 100% is either line-level or slightly richer, so a pre-amp shouldn't be needed at all. The last two channels are purely optional (you can set windows to either 5.1 or 7.1) but it's not hard to add an additional pair of speakers for them. The only downside with using multiple independent speaker systems is global volume control can only be done via windows, unless you find an 8 channel controller. I always keep my volume levels fixed and adjust the applications directly so it's not a problem for me.

Effects wise, I've been using the equaliser APO and a gui for it called peace, both of which can be found on sourceforge. You get a pretty detailed panel that only runs when its actually open;



Covers pretty much everything you may ever need for speakers.

Dolby and DTS however are exclusive to toslink connections due to a bandwidth limit over the cable, everything else uses PCM/LPCM. In the case of playing back dolby or dts content on PC's, the signal is decoded purely by the application and sent off to WASAPI, the AC3filter library is commonly used for this.

I'm not sure if the toslink output on this DAC uses its own encoder or not, but I assume it only works for devices that explicitly output dolby/DTS over HDMI, which doesn't seem to be available on windows...
But you could always try plugging your headphones into it and see what it does.


----------



## thuNDa

I just found, that they fixed something about the ASIO driver with the latest driver update, which works now in "Riffworks", where it formerly crashed this program after you choose the SB-Z Asio driver.








(right in time, after i fried my mic/line-in 2 month ago...







)


----------



## olymind1

Hi

I read it in this forum, that some drivers have better sound quality than others. Some said thar SBZ_CD_LD_1_00_16 has the best quality, some claimed that each new driver improved upon the previous one.

Is it true? Or which is true? Is there a recommended driver for SB Z?

Thanks


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olymind1*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I read it in this forum, that some drivers have better sound quality than others. Some said thar SBZ_CD_LD_1_00_16 has the best quality, some claimed that each new driver improved upon the previous one.
> 
> Is it true? Or which is true? Is there a recommended driver for SB Z?
> 
> Thanks


Considering only 2 true versions of the driver were ever made, and they were identical in "quality" (how would you loose/gain quality exactly?);
false.

As for a recommended driver version; whatever actually works on your system.


----------



## umeng2002

Drivers only change default EQ settings (transparently).


----------



## Stealth3si

If I connect my Z's Optical TOSlink to my Denon AVR > Pioneer speakers should I enable the "Bass Management" options (i.e. Bass Redirection, Crossover Frequency, Subwoofer Gain) in the control panel if I already have configured those similar settings in my AVR's auto setup (i.e., Audyssey MultEQ XT)??


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth3si*
> 
> If I connect my Z's Optical TOSlink to my Denon AVR > Pioneer speakers should I enable the "Bass Management" options (i.e. Bass Redirection, Crossover Frequency, Subwoofer Gain) in the control panel if I already have configured those similar settings in my AVR's auto setup (i.e., Audyssey MultEQ XT)??


The only way to know is for you to try it out and see which settings you prefer. Are you using a subwoofer? Since you didn't mention one I assume not.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth3si*
> 
> If I connect my Z's Optical TOSlink to my Denon AVR > Pioneer speakers should I enable the "Bass Management" options (i.e. Bass Redirection, Crossover Frequency, Subwoofer Gain) in the control panel if I already have configured those similar settings in my AVR's auto setup (i.e., Audyssey MultEQ XT)??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The only way to know is for you to try it out and see which settings you prefer. Are you using a subwoofer? Since you didn't mention one I assume not.


I would think "no" that it will not work well. But like as said above you never really know. But if you do try it, set it at low settings first and work your way up. Then again the Denon AVR may automatically downgrade the signal to normal before sending it to the speakers.....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I would think "no" that it will not work well. But like as said above you never really know. But if you do try it, set it at low settings first and work your way up. Then again the Denon AVR may automatically downgrade the signal to normal before sending it to the speakers.....


Yeah I think some things might work well, depending on the person. For example, before I got my subwoofer, using my X-Fi Titanium HD optical out to an RX-V579 receiver and Fluance SX6 speakers, I actually used bass boost both from the sound card's software and the receiver. I'm no basshead, these are just really bass light speakers. But I just let the receiver handle crossover and redirection, that's probably best.


----------



## Stealth3si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The only way to know is for you to try it out and see which settings you prefer. Are you using a subwoofer? Since you didn't mention one I assume not.


Yes I use a subwoofer.

I just tried it and I prefer the AVR's setup + subwoofer. I do not like the SBZ's bass mgmt because the subwoofer either gets too little bass or too much bass. There seems to be no granular control.

For example, with everything checked under "Bass Management," the bass was overwhelming, equivalent to making the sub 5 to 7 db+ hot. but if I unchecked Subwoofer Gain it made the bass very weak, like 5 to 7 db- cold!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I would think "no" that it will not work well. But like as said above you never really know. But if you do try it, set it at low settings first and work your way up. Then again the Denon AVR may automatically downgrade the signal to normal before sending it to the speakers.....


After testing, I decided to leave the "Bass Management" turned off in the SBX control panel. It did not work well for me. The AVR already handles crossover and redirection anyway, and gives me much better control over subwoofer bass output since I can adjust its trim level by 0.5db increments.

I would say the "Bass Management" feature might work better with a speaker setup that has a subwoofer with no existing redirection or crossover configuration (no AVR). Or vice versa but with full-range large speakers instead. That is just my guess tho.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth3si*
> 
> If I connect my Z's Optical TOSlink to my Denon AVR > Pioneer speakers should I enable the "Bass Management" options (i.e. Bass Redirection, Crossover Frequency, Subwoofer Gain) in the control panel if I already have configured those similar settings in my AVR's auto setup (i.e., Audyssey MultEQ XT)??


Only if dolby or DTS is enabled, otherwise nothing will happen as it's a stereo signal.
However it may not even work with dolby/DTS in the first place.

If it's a good receiver then you should let it do its own speaker management, EQ is optional.


----------



## X584EVA

I have a couple of questions regarding the Soundblaster Z -

1 - I have the OEM version (no casing). Is it fine to use without a shield. I currently am and don't hear any interference?

2 - But occasionally it stops working. Sometimes Youtube videos just hang. Others games have no audio. Also when I play Pokerstars, after about 10 minutes it crackles for about 30 seconds then switches to perfect audio out of only one speaker (I have a 5.1 system). It does this every single time with poker. A system restart and it's back to working again.

I'm running Win 10 and I know there were initially issues with these, but now an official driver is available. Also I have it installed in the PCie3 slot configured as X1 in bios (X58 Rampage 2 Extreme). Single GPU in the first slot. I have a watercooled system and this was a much better / easier layout.

So to me it's either -

a) No EMI shield - seems unlikely as I dont get any interference when it's working properly

b) Use of PCie slot - also seems unlikely as it's configured as X1 and I've read that should be fine. And when it works it's fine

c) Win 10 driver issue - seems the most likely to me

d) ?????????

anyone?!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding the Soundblaster Z -
> 
> 1 - I have the OEM version (no casing). Is it fine to use without a shield. I currently am and don't hear any interference?
> 
> 2 - But occasionally it stops working. Sometimes Youtube videos just hang. Others games have no audio. Also when I play Pokerstars, after about 10 minutes it crackles for about 30 seconds then switches to perfect audio out of only one speaker (I have a 5.1 system). It does this every single time with poker. A system restart and it's back to working again.
> 
> I'm running Win 10 and I know there were initially issues with these, but now an official driver is available. Also I have it installed in the PCie3 slot configured as X1 in bios (X58 Rampage 2 Extreme). Single GPU in the first slot. I have a watercooled system and this was a much better / easier layout.
> 
> So to me it's either -
> 
> a) No EMI shield - seems unlikely as I dont get any interference when it's working properly
> 
> b) Use of PCie slot - also seems unlikely as it's configured as X1 and I've read that should be fine. And when it works it's fine
> 
> c) Win 10 driver issue - seems the most likely to me
> 
> d) ?????????
> 
> anyone?!


This is a very common bug that pops up here frequently, it's known as a buffer corruption that locks the card into an irrecoverable state that only a POST re-cycle can repair.

There's a registry patch that I'll attach that has a 50-50 chance of "fixing" the bug, but IMHO you're better off tossing the card and getting something different.

Patch_110200xx_H10.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## Titty Sprinkle

I love this card, i have the ZxR. only thing is i am using the optical ports for my Astro A50. and the Control Panel dose not seem to work. Any one came across this. Or can i simply not use it due to the optical cables.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Titty Sprinkle*
> 
> I love this card, i have the ZxR. only thing is i am using the optical ports for my Astro A50. and the Control Panel dose not seem to work. Any one came across this. Or can i simply not use it due to the optical cables.


What do you mean by "The Control Panel does not seem to work"?

The sound blaster control panel should work fine. If it is not working fine then there are things you can try. You just have to let us know exactly what is going on.


----------



## Titty Sprinkle

So i have the optical cable plugged into the DBpro board i have the playback set up as the Digital Audio (S/PDIF) set as default device. This was the only was i could get sound through the headphones. When i open control panel under SBX PRO STUDIO if i click play on the demo vid i get no sound.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Titty Sprinkle*
> 
> So i have the optical cable plugged into the DBpro board i have the playback set up as the Digital Audio (S/PDIF) set as default device. This was the only was i could get sound through the headphones. When i open control panel under SBX PRO STUDIO if i click play on the demo vid i get no sound.


I have to have my windows control panel set to "Speakers Sound Blaster Z" to get sound and for the enhanced functions in the control panel to work. You should also make sure the "Play stereo mix to digital output" is enabled on the "Advanced Features" tab in the sound blaster control panel.


----------



## Titty Sprinkle

Thats the thing as soon as i set anything other than Digital Audio to default i loose all sound. i have wireless headphones. IDK if that makes a difference. the power is from the wall and the only thing connected to the sound card two optical cables in and out. If i were to connect to the main card i could see that working but it does not have optical ports.


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> This is a very common bug that pops up here frequently, it's known as a buffer corruption that locks the card into an irrecoverable state that only a POST re-cycle can repair.
> 
> There's a registry patch that I'll attach that has a 50-50 chance of "fixing" the bug, but IMHO you're better off tossing the card and getting something different.
> 
> Patch_110200xx_H10.zip 0k .zip file


Thanks I will try it out. What does it do exactly though?

Also, do you think my card being the OEM version or with it being in a PCIE slot is having any effect.

I have read one thing where people say it doesn't play well when Windows is configured to fast boot. Because something tries to use it before the soundcard has fully initialized. Not sure on that though.

If I do swap it I was looking at the Asus Strix Soar 7.1. Is that any good?!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Titty Sprinkle*
> 
> Thats the thing as soon as i set anything other than Digital Audio to default i loose all sound. i have wireless headphones. IDK if that makes a difference. the power is from the wall and the only thing connected to the sound card two optical cables in and out. If i were to connect to the main card i could see that working but it does not have optical ports.


If dolby/DTS is enabled in the panel, the toslink will be disabled on window's side and instead the card will encode the audio stream from the "speakers" into the selected coding and output it to the toslink. The stereo mix option does the exact same thing but with a standard stereo PCM stream, use it only if your headphones don't support dolby or DTS.

Speakers (Z, not onboard) must be set as the default device for any of the enhancements to work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Thanks I will try it out. What does it do exactly though?
> 
> Also, do you think my card being the OEM version or with it being in a PCIE slot is having any effect.
> 
> I have read one thing where people say it doesn't play well when Windows is configured to fast boot. Because something tries to use it before the soundcard has fully initialized. Not sure on that though.
> 
> If I do swap it I was looking at the Asus Strix Soar 7.1. Is that any good?!


1. patches registry keys for the driver buffers

2. doesn't matter if its OEM or not, they're all the same hardware

3. considering the bug occurs well after windows has booted up, no chance

4. asus are just-as-bad to worse than creative...

X-Fi is about the only thing left that you can get as it's community-maintained, otherwise look at external USB or HDMI DACs.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> If dolby/DTS is enabled in the panel, the toslink will be disabled on window's side and instead the card will encode the audio stream from the "speakers" into the selected coding and output it to the toslink. The stereo mix option does the exact same thing but with a standard stereo PCM stream, use it only if your headphones don't support dolby or DTS.


Not true. I have been told countless times by both Creative support and by others on here that I need to have "Play stereo mix to digital output" for my dolby options to work along with Speakers: Sound Blaster Z enabled as the default playback device in the windows sound control panel. If I use "SPDIF-Out" then the cinematic options do not work at all, in fact they are grayed out.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Not true. I have been told countless times by both Creative support and by others on here that I need to have "Play stereo mix to digital output" for my dolby options to work along with Speakers: Sound Blaster Z enabled as the default playback device in the windows sound control panel. If I use "SPDIF-Out" then the cinematic options do not work at all, in fact they are grayed out.


...?









That suggests the headphones don't actually accept dolby/DTS signals over toslink, but then again this is creative we're talking about...

Does the receiver for your headphones have a dolby/DTS light that glows?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> ...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That suggests the headphones don't actually accept dolby/DTS signals over toslink, but then again this is creative we're talking about...
> 
> Does the receiver for your headphones have a dolby/DTS light that glows?


Yes it does and it glows. But I do not use my SB card for the headset. I use my optical out on my SB card for my z906 speakers. The method I described above is the only way to get sound through my z906 speakers using the optical out with the dolby digital effects.


----------



## barsh90

Is the ZXR better than the sound essense stx for gaming(currently have stx) Thinking about switching cards.


----------



## X584EVA

Well that registry patch seems to be holding so far. i haven't had a problem since, although it could just be a coincidence.

I have also disabled the on-board HD audio in device manager, even though I have already disabled it in the BIOS itself. Not sure if that is / was contributing any to the problems.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Is the ZXR better than the sound essense stx for gaming(currently have stx) Thinking about switching cards.


Creative's SBX Surround is regarded as better than Dolby Surround,so somewhat yes. I still wouldn't drop the cash for a ZXR if you already have a top tier card as the STX.


----------



## umeng2002

Get the cheapest OEM SBz you can find and use an external DAC and AMP if you're using Headphones.


----------



## bohemis09

Hello

I have a sound problem using soundblaster Z series sound card. When i choose 24bit/96kz or 24bit/88kz format under windows speakers properties, the sound from any audio file is disorted. The sound doesnt ''come up'' equally from my 5.1 speaker setup (Logitech Z-5500). The only viable solution is to select 24bit/44kz. Do you know any fixes? Maybe my RAM (4GB) cant handle the load? Maybe previous Realtek HD drivers ''get in'' the way ? (I unistalled them, though)

Thanks in advance


----------



## bohemis09

Mod please delete this post


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bohemis09*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have a sound problem using soundblaster Z series sound card. When i choose 24bit/96kz or 24bit/88kz format under windows speakers properties, the sound from any audio file is disorted. The sound doesnt ''come up'' equally from my 5.1 speaker setup (Logitech Z-5500). The only viable solution is to select 24bit/44kz. Do you know any fixes? Maybe my RAM (4GB) cant handle the load? Maybe previous Realtek HD drivers ''get in'' the way ? (I unistalled them, though)
> 
> Thanks in advance


Read through the past 2-3 pages here and you should find the registry patch I attached.


----------



## 0mar32

Hey you guys, I've been thinking of something wild, never tried it before so I don't if it's even applicable.

Here's my idea, I want to my PS3/4 to my Sound Blaster Z via the Optical IN port to use my computer speakers as my output.

Is this possible and what do I have to do in order to make it happen?

Please help me as this is really important to me


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32*
> 
> Hey you guys, I've been thinking of something wild, never tried it before so I don't if it's even applicable.
> 
> Here's my idea, I want to my PS3/4 to my Sound Blaster Z via the Optical IN port to use my computer speakers as my output.
> 
> Is this possible and what do I have to do in order to make it happen?
> 
> Please help me as this is really important to me


It will work but you won't get surround.

All you have to do is plug in the SPDIF cable into the console,then into the PC and go to "Digital In" and enable "Listen to this device"

And relax,you're not the first one who came with that idea,in fact the only reason i ended up buying the SBZ was to enhance my PS4 audio department since it was pitiful with the inboard monitor speakers.

Worked perfectly.


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> It will work but you won't get surround.
> 
> All you have to do is plug in the SPDIF cable into the console,then into the PC and go to "Digital In" and enable "Listen to this device"


Not even through the sound blaster pro studio thingy?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32*
> 
> Not even through the sound blaster pro studio thingy?


No.


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> No.


Well, thank you


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32*
> 
> Not even through the sound blaster pro studio thingy?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> No.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32*
> 
> Well, thank you


I believe you may be able to get simulated surround sound if you do this. How are your speakers connected to your SB card?


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I believe you may be able to get simulated surround sound if you do this. How are your speakers connected to your SB card?


Via the 3.5mm ports for 5.1 systems


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32*
> 
> Via the 3.5mm ports for 5.1 systems


I am thinking it should work but I have never tried it with current tech. Your Z card can take stereo sound and convert/simulate it to surround sound. I have done it before with a different set up than I have now and not with a ps4. I did it with the original X box back more than 10 years ago.....


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am thinking it should work but I have never tried it with current tech. Your Z card can take stereo sound and convert/simulate it to surround sound. I have done it before with a different set up than I have now and not with a ps4. I did it with the original X box back more than 10 years ago.....


hmm, then I'll have to wait and see, I ordered a Toslink cable off of Amazon, one of their AmazonBasics cables, it will arrive after 2 days, then I can test and I'll get back to you guys.

If anyone else has any input, I'm open


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am thinking it should work but I have never tried it with current tech. Your Z card can take stereo sound and convert/simulate it to surround sound. I have done it before with a different set up than I have now and not with a ps4. I did it with the original X box back more than 10 years ago.....
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, then I'll have to wait and see, I ordered a Toslink cable off of Amazon, one of their AmazonBasics cables, it will arrive after 2 days, then I can test and I'll get back to you guys.
> 
> If anyone else has any input, I'm open
Click to expand...

The problem is the Optical In does not have Dolby or DTS support.

You can make false surround using SB Panel, but you can't get actual surround over optical in.


----------



## umeng2002

There are free DTS and DD decoders, but I haven't found a decent solution to properly route the stream from the optical jack and decode it.

I wish Creative would just implement this feature.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The problem is the Optical In does not have Dolby or DTS support.
> 
> You can make false surround using SB Panel, but you can't get actual surround over optical in.


Then I am assuming what I have with my optical is simulated surround sound. I have my z906 speakers connected to my Z card via optical and it gets a dts/DDL signal when either there is one available or I click on either dts or DDL.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The problem is the Optical In does not have Dolby or DTS support.
> 
> You can make false surround using SB Panel, but you can't get actual surround over optical in.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I am assuming what I have with my optical is simulated surround sound. I have my z906 speakers connected to my Z card via optical and it gets a dts/DDL signal when either there is one available or I click on either dts or DDL.
Click to expand...

Optical Out supports Dolby and DTS just fine.

Optical In does not.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Optical Out supports Dolby and DTS just fine.
> 
> Optical In does not.


Oh, ha... I did not see the "In" part...lol.... apologies..!

Yeah back in the day with my X box I used the stereo out and the system converted it over to surround.


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> There are free DTS and DD decoders, but I haven't found a decent solution to properly route the stream from the optical jack and decode it.
> 
> I wish Creative would just implement this feature.


Could you direct me towards one of these decoders just to try out?


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am thinking it should work but I have never tried it with current tech. Your Z card can take stereo sound and convert/simulate it to surround sound. I have done it before with a different set up than I have now and not with a ps4. I did it with the original X box back more than 10 years ago.....


I won't mind simulated surround but if I can get actual surround out then that would be the ultimate solution


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32*
> 
> Could you direct me towards one of these decoders just to try out?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libavcodec

There are many programs out there that decode DTS and DD... all types...


----------



## X584EVA

Well, back to random crashing of the soundcard again, with a system restart required to get things going again.

There has to be a proper fix for this. It seems dumb to me that a modern souncard has a major issue like this.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Well, back to random crashing of the soundcard again, with a system restart required to get things going again.
> 
> There has to be a proper fix for this. It seems dumb to me that a modern sound card has a major issue like this.


Did you install the registry fix?
FYI every modern sound card has issues. I have been told it has something to do with the way windows works with the audio drivers and how/when the OS techs fix/change things and they do not always give the appropriate info to the sound card manufacturers....


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Did you install the registry fix?
> FYI every modern sound card has issues. I have been told it has something to do with the way windows works with the audio drivers and how/when the OS techs fix/change things and they do not always give the appropriate info to the sound card manufacturers....


Yeah I patched the Registry. I thought it helped at first but turns out it didn't do anything lol.


----------



## Madmaxneo

I have had similar issues before so I may be able to help or at least help troubleshoot.
1. What are your system specs
2. When do the sound issues occur? Playing music, playing video games, youtube videos, etc....
3. What music player are you using (Windows Medial Player, MusicBee, Foobar, 2000, etc)?Even things like video players, Nero, etc.
4. What other sound software might you have installed? Audio splitters, Special sound boards, voice modulators....
5. Have you installed any special codecs for audio recently?
That is it for now. I may come up with more as time goes on,


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I did it with the original X box back more than 10 years ago.....


That's because the original xbox (and the PS2 and gamecube) used the classic dolby surround that could be fed over analogue stereo, all it was really was a custom matrix mix that the end speakers/device could "mix to surround" with the appropriate end matrix.

A lot of creative and similar surround speakers react to this "silently", kinda why my old creative 5.1's work so well on the TV via the headphone jack.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> There has to be a proper fix for this. It seems dumb to me that a modern souncard has a major issue like this.


Welcome to the world of sound cards, exit is the nearest window.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> That's because the original xbox (and the PS2 and gamecube) used the classic dolby surround that could be fed over analogue stereo, all it was really was a custom matrix mix that the end speakers/device could "mix to surround" with the appropriate end matrix.
> 
> A lot of creative and similar surround speakers react to this "silently", kinda why my old creative 5.1's work so well on the TV via the headphone jack.
> Welcome to the world of sound cards, exit is the nearest window.


LOL.... you do know a lot about sound cards. You some kind of sound tech?


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have had similar issues before so I may be able to help or at least help troubleshoot.
> 1. What are your system specs
> 2. When do the sound issues occur? Playing music, playing video games, youtube videos, etc....
> 3. What music player are you using (Windows Medial Player, MusicBee, Foobar, 2000, etc)?Even things like video players, Nero, etc.
> 4. What other sound software might you have installed? Audio splitters, Special sound boards, voice modulators....
> 5. Have you installed any special codecs for audio recently?
> That is it for now. I may come up with more as time goes on,


1 - Rampage 2 Extreme X58, Xeon x5675, 980Ti, 12GB DDR3, OEM Soundblaster Z in PCIE3 slot. Win 10 64bit

2 - At startup it sometimes doesn't work and have to restart. It just 'hangs' the system whenever I try to play / use anything that has audio. Others it works then crashes after a while. Or sometimes the audio starts getting all crackly. System restart required then it's back to normal.

3 - Just have VLC and default stuff. Problem existed before I had that.

4 - Nothing

5 - No. the only extra thing I have installed is that Registry patch 'fix'.


----------



## PsyM4n

It looks like the x58 is the problem here.

PCIe sound cards require a properly working PCIe subsystem. The PCIe subsystem of the x58 is quite complicated as it is and without its dedicated drivers all sorts of issues occur.

Well, Windows 10 have no dedicated drivers for x58 so they use the generic ones, that are in no way designed for x58 and its idiosyncrasies, resulting in your issues.

Try the same setup on Windows 7 with and without the dedicated x58 chipset drivers to see what I mean.

Edit: You might be able to get away with it if you use one of the PCIe slots that connect directly to the x58 without passing through the ich. The x16 slots do that, so try putting the sound card in one of those.


----------



## X584EVA

The card is in a X16 slot. Although I have it configured as an X1 slot in BIOS.

I think I have fixed the initial not working at boot problem by disabling fast boot. Need to give it some time to test that theory out though.

I can't see why it would be a hardware issue anyway. When it works it works perfectly fine. Just something is causing crashes which would more point to software / drivers, no?

Furthermore, this seems to be a widespread issue and everyone having problems can't all be on X58 systems.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> It looks like the x58 is the problem here.
> 
> PCIe sound cards require a properly working PCIe subsystem. The PCIe subsystem of the x58 is quite complicated as it is and without its dedicated drivers all sorts of issues occur.
> 
> Well, Windows 10 have no dedicated drivers for x58 so they use the generic ones, that are in no way designed for x58 and its idiosyncrasies, resulting in your issues.
> 
> Try the same setup on Windows 7 with and without the dedicated x58 chipset drivers to see what I mean.
> 
> Edit: You might be able to get away with it if you use one of the PCIe slots that connect directly to the x58 without passing through the ich. The x16 slots do that, so try putting the sound card in one of those.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> The card is in a X16 slot. Although I have it configured as an X1 slot in BIOS.
> 
> I think I have fixed the initial not working at boot problem by disabling fast boot. Need to give it some time to test that theory out though.
> 
> I can't see why it would be a hardware issue anyway. When it works it works perfectly fine. Just something is causing crashes which would more point to software / drivers, no?
> 
> Furthermore, this seems to be a widespread issue and everyone having problems can't all be on X58 systems.


Honestly it could be the X58 causing all the audio issues. But I had similar problems (not on x58 but on x79), maybe not as aggressive as you describe but they are similar. But only with audio and videos, I fixed it by dropping windows media player and going with musicbee.


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libavcodec
> 
> There are many programs out there that decode DTS and DD... all types...


I have no idea how to use that, are there any easier alternatives or how can I use this one?

I have received my toslink cable and if I enable any Dolby Digital or DTS on the Playstation, all I get in game is major static.

But if I enable linear PCM or AAC, I get normal audio which gets simulated to 5.1, thanks to the SBZ surround feature, which is good enough for now


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32*
> 
> I have no idea how to use that, are there any easier alternatives or how can I use this one?


Media programs make use of it when they need to after it's been installed, I tend to use the K-Lite codec pack as it has basically everything and the classic media player works well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32*
> 
> I have received my toslink cable and if I enable any Dolby Digital or DTS on the Playstation, all I get in game is major static.


That's expected behaviour as this card, and no sound card that I know of, has any form of dolby digital or DTS decoding and will not recognise the signal at all. There's basically no way to get a toslink input to accept said codings as they require special licenses and firmware. Stereo PCM is all you can use it for, same goes with toslink > RCA DAC's (unless you get some sort of studio one).


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Media programs make use of it when they need to after it's been installed, I tend to use the K-Lite codec pack as it has basically everything and the classic media player works well.
> That's expected behaviour as this card, and no sound card that I know of, has any form of dolby digital or DTS decoding and will not recognise the signal at all. There's basically no way to get a toslink input to accept said codings as they require special licenses and firmware. Stereo PCM is all you can use it for, same goes with toslink > RCA DAC's (unless you get some sort of studio one).


Yeah, that's the crux.

If you could record the DD/ DTS stream and then play it back in one of the players that use the decoders, it might work depending if you can record it properly.

But doing it real-time? There doesn't seem to be a decent solution that I'm aware of.


----------



## Madmaxneo

FYI

I recently upgraded to the Windows 10 Anniversary ed. The only thing I noticed so far is that it reset all my registry fixes to include the one for my Z card. So I came on here to get the registry patch and try it. The most recent one did not work no matter what I tried. I did find one I got from someone a while back and here is what I did to get rid of the crack pops (reg patch file to follow). Also note that I tried this same procedure with the most recent one and for some reason it would not work.

First I ran Ccleaner on my registry. Restarted the computer. Installed the reg patch, ran Ccleaner again and also restarted the PC. So far so good, music is clear and pop/crack free.....

Here is the registry patch that worked for me:

sbx_fix.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## 0mar32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> FYI
> 
> I recently upgraded to the Windows 10 Anniversary ed. The only thing I noticed so far is that it reset all my registry fixes to include the one for my Z card. So I came on here to get the registry patch and try it. The most recent one did not work no matter what I tried. I did find one I got from someone a while back and here is what I did to get rid of the crack pops (reg patch file to follow). Also note that I tried this same procedure with the most recent one and for some reason it would not work.
> 
> First I ran Ccleaner on my registry. Restarted the computer. Installed the reg patch, ran Ccleaner again and also restarted the PC. So far so good, music is clear and pop/crack free.....
> 
> Here is the registry patch that worked for me:
> 
> sbx_fix.zip 0k .zip file


I've been reading about these registry fixes everyone's been talking about, what's that all about?


----------



## umeng2002

I think it limits the driver buffer size so it won't like get too big and go fubar for some people


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mar32*
> 
> I've been reading about these registry fixes everyone's been talking about, what's that all about?


A few people have issues that deal with their sound cards. The registry fix usually corrects that.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> That's expected behaviour as this card, and no sound card that I know of, has any form of dolby digital or DTS decoding and will not recognise the signal at all. There's basically no way to get a toslink input to accept said codings as they require special licenses and firmware. Stereo PCM is all you can use it for, same goes with toslink > RCA DAC's (unless you get some sort of studio one).


The Soundblaster X7 can decode dolby digital.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> The Soundblaster X7 can decode dolby digital.


Yeah that is not a sound card. It is an external DAC of which apparently you can get better ones from other companies for much cheaper. I do not know what they are but the true audiophiles know more about it but was told "if you are willing to spend that much on the X7 you should do your research and get something better for less cost". I gave up on it and stuck with my Z card.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Yeah that is not a sound card. It is an external DAC of which apparently you can get better ones from other companies for much cheaper. I do not know what they are but the true audiophiles know more about it but was told "if you are willing to spend that much on the X7 you should do your research and get something better for less cost". I gave up on it and stuck with my Z card.


Well the X7 is a feature monster, while those things the audiophiles have in mind are the complete opposite.









With the X7 you can power passive speakers, play console and PC games with surround on headphones, play some music from your phone via bluetooth and so on.

In the meantime the audiophiles imagine their SQ gains.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> Well the X7 is a feature monster, while those things the audiophiles have in mind are the complete opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the X7 you can power passive speakers, play console and PC games with surround on headphones, play some music from your phone via bluetooth and so on.
> 
> In the meantime the audiophiles imagine their SQ gains.


I disagree. The X7 is a waste of money at $400 plus in cost. It costs more than any console I know of out there.
I already have most of those features on my computer like bluetooth and what not. I can play PC games with surround on headphones and play music from my phone though I do not need to or would even want to.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I disagree. The X7 is a waste of money at $400 plus in cost. It costs more than any console I know of out there.
> I already have most of those features on my computer like bluetooth and what not. I can play PC games with surround on headphones and play music from my phone though I do not need to or would even want to.


It's all relative - Is it more a waste of money than say a pure stereo DAC + Amp for 250$(which i guess the audiophiles had in mind)?
Of course 400$ is alot of money from a sane perspective, but in audio world it's not.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I think it limits the driver buffer size so it won't like get too big and go fubar for some people


I think it increases the latency timings for each of the buffers, in turn increasing their size and preventing variance that causes the buffer corruption bugs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> The Soundblaster X7 can decode dolby digital.


I think the only reason said device passed the licensing for DD decoding is because it actually has a speaker amp...

Otherwise the main reason why DD and DTS isn't allowed to be decoded by cards as it opens a door for piracy. Because, you know, these companies like to think their methods of anti-piracy actually work...


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I think the only reason said device passed the licensing for DD decoding is because it actually has a speaker amp...
> 
> Otherwise the main reason why DD and DTS isn't allowed to be decoded by cards as it opens a door for piracy. Because, you know, these companies like to think their methods of anti-piracy actually work...


Those not all too expensive virtual surround devices(mixamp, turtle beach stuff) for Consoles can also decode DD in the same manner, so i actually don't see anything too special about the DD liscensing(other dolby stuff gets liscensed all the time for soundcards too - DDL, D-HP).


----------



## scare19

hi guys, someone can help me to find out the best settings, on sound blaster z, with equalizer and sbx pro studio ? I use the sound card for gaming (fps) movies and music. I use as headset the sennheiser game zero and i have the bose companion 2 for movies. Please help me


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scare19*
> 
> hi guys, someone can help me to find out the best settings, on sound blaster z, with equalizer and sbx pro studio ? I use the sound card for gaming (fps) movies and music. I use as headset the sennheiser game zero and i have the bose companion 2 for movies. Please help me


Id' say disable all the extra effects and just leave the audio barebones. For SBX Pro Studio the default 67% value is good.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> Those not all too expensive virtual surround devices(mixamp, turtle beach stuff) for Consoles can also decode DD in the same manner, so i actually don't see anything too special about the DD liscensing(other dolby stuff gets liscensed all the time for soundcards too - DDL, D-HP).


Direct DD/DTS to speakers or headphones is allowed, DD/DTS stream to the OS is not because it's counted as a method of piracy from a protected device (eg; bluray player and other encrypted disk formats).


----------



## X584EVA

Well, i haven't had a single Soundcard crash in over a week since I disabled fast boot. That seems to have fixed my issues, for whatever reason.


----------



## scare19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scare19*
> 
> hi guys, someone can help me to find out the best settings, on sound blaster z, with equalizer and sbx pro studio ? I use the sound card for gaming (fps) movies and music. I use as headset the sennheiser game zero and i have the bose companion 2 for movies. Please help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id' say disable all the extra effects and just leave the audio barebones. For SBX Pro Studio the default 67% value is good.
Click to expand...

What do u mean with extra effect ? Now i have in sbx studio the sorround disabled, crystallizer on 50% and bass on 15% and i am ok, i have to set the headset on 5.1 or i stay in stereo mode ?

Inviato dal mio ONE A2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scare19*
> 
> What do u mean with extra effect ? Now i have in sbx studio the sorround disabled, crystallizer on 50% and bass on 15% and i am ok, i have to set the headset on 5.1 or i stay in stereo mode ?
> 
> Inviato dal mio ONE A2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


I mean that you should not use any of the SBX Studio effects while listening to music. If you play games you should only use SBX Surroiund. That's my opinion of course,i don't like digital effects,i like my audio pure. If you think it sounds better with those effects it's ok.


----------



## scare19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scare19*
> 
> What do u mean with extra effect ? Now i have in sbx studio the sorround disabled, crystallizer on 50% and bass on 15% and i am ok, i have to set the headset on 5.1 or i stay in stereo mode ?
> 
> Inviato dal mio ONE A2003 utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I mean that you should not use any of the SBX Studio effects while listening to music. If you play games you should only use SBX Surroiund. That's my opinion of course,i don't like digital effects,i like my audio pure. If you think it sounds better with those effects it's ok.
Click to expand...

Ok i'll try your settings, for headset i set stereo 2.0 or 5.1 sorround for games ?

Inviato dal mio ONE A2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scare19*
> 
> Ok i'll try your settings, for headset i set stereo 2.0 or 5.1 sorround for games ?
> 
> Inviato dal mio ONE A2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


For music you set 2.0,for games SBX Surround and 5.1


----------



## Paul17041993

The settings really depend on preference and the speakers/headphones in use, initially I used 50% on both surround and crystalliser, then disabled surround completely (mainly because it actually broke the audio on headphones), then also disabled crystalliser and used just the EQ.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I'm probably reopening an old topic on this but in terms of current hardware acceleration (or rather what is left of it), which one does more in terms of in hardware rather than software emulation? The ASUS Essence STX II, ASUS STRIX RAID, PowerColor Devil HDX or the Sound Blaster Z (or ZxR)?


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> I'm probably reopening an old topic on this but in terms of current hardware acceleration (or rather what is left of it), which one does more in terms of in hardware rather than software emulation? The ASUS Essence STX II, ASUS STRIX RAID or the Sound Blaster Z (or ZxR)?


None of the above.

Sound Blaster X-Fi using the emu20k were the last cards offering acceleration. Everything else is software based and if you're lucky, with a DSP added on top for effects.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> None of the above.
> 
> Sound Blaster X-Fi using the emu20k were the last cards offering acceleration. Everything else is software based and if you're lucky, with a DSP added on top for effects.


For example, I have a Recon3D, does the THX Trustudio Pro portion get done in hardware or still software emulated? I know EAX and similar is pretty much dead on anything newer especially since the sound stack has been gone since DirectSound3D. But I'm curious about what ever is left, if one card is doing more than the other in terms of in hardware. For example, the Devil HDX mentions Xear 3D EX for EAX on older games, so maybe their card has more "ooomph" in terms of hardware acceleration possibility?


----------



## PsyM4n

"THX Trustudio Pro" is just marketing mumbo jumbo. If the card has a DSP then sound effects are processed there, either partially or totally, otherwise it's all on the CPU.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> I'm probably reopening an old topic on this but in terms of current hardware acceleration (or rather what is left of it), which one does more in terms of in hardware rather than software emulation? The ASUS Essence STX II, ASUS STRIX RAID, PowerColor Devil HDX or the Sound Blaster Z (or ZxR)?


If my HDMI DAC suggests anything, all of the effects are in software, I believe the DSP cores in the Z series are used solely for the microphone effects... that or the drivers have enough overhead to use a little more CPU than it would just processing on the CPU in the first place...

Believe it or not, modern CPUs are actually DSP's as well due to SSE/AVX vector instructions and FMA3/4. The DSP cores on GCN GPUs are also more for when you use physics calculations on the GPU as well, to save communication between it and the CPU, however I believe the cores are also beefier enough to be faster than most CPUs too...


----------



## boredgunner

I don't think anything is left of hardware accelerated sound in games. The most recent I have played is Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs, a 2013 OpenAL game. I have a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD (optical out using DTS encoding to A/V receiver with straight decoding, 5.1 surround) and have tested OpenAL Soft, Rapture3D, and hardware acceleration as output devices. Hardware acceleration provided noticeably better sound; better spatial effects/cues and perhaps other benefits (I need a refresher). I've been meaning to compare all three in more OpenAL games.

But as far as the most recent games go, rarely is there a need for a sound card since it's all software.


----------



## umeng2002

The Sound Core3D chip-based cards from Creative (Recon3D and SBz line) do the SBX Pro Studio stuff ON the chip's HARDWARE.

The card has a REAL DSP, that is actually a quad-core DSP.

Legacy EAX is done on HARDWARE. The only thing these cards lack is the X-RAM.

That said, I believe the EAX isn't exactly the same as the sound chip still relies on the driver to implement EAX commands properly.

I'm not aware of other cards that do all the audio effects on HARDWARE.

http://www.creative.com/oem/products/chips/soundcore3d.asp


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> The Sound Core3D chip-based cards from Creative (Recon3D and SBz line) do the SBX Pro Studio stuff ON the chip's HARDWARE.
> 
> The card has a REAL DSP, that is actually a quad-core DSP.
> 
> Legacy EAX is done on HARDWARE. The only thing these cards lack is the X-RAM.
> 
> That said, I believe the EAX isn't exactly the same as the sound chip still relies on the driver to implement EAX commands properly.
> 
> I'm not aware of other cards that do all the audio effects on HARDWARE.
> 
> http://www.creative.com/oem/products/chips/soundcore3d.asp


The DSP does effects only. Whatever requires hardware processing, such as EAX, is done in software.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I don't think anything is left of hardware accelerated sound in games. The most recent I have played is Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs, a 2013 OpenAL game. I have a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD (optical out using DTS encoding to A/V receiver with straight decoding, 5.1 surround) and have tested OpenAL Soft, Rapture3D, and hardware acceleration as output devices. Hardware acceleration provided noticeably better sound; better spatial effects/cues and perhaps other benefits (I need a refresher). I've been meaning to compare all three in more OpenAL games.
> 
> But as far as the most recent games go, rarely is there a need for a sound card since it's all software.


For 99% of cases, hardware acceleration is pointless. However like you mentioned, OpenAL and X-Fi hardware still actually works and provides 128 full channels and nice effects, particularly because games that use it are quite old and were meant to use hardware. Albeit in some cases it causes crashes for various reasons, and why I upgraded to a Zx a few years ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> The Sound Core3D chip-based cards from Creative (Recon3D and SBz line) do the SBX Pro Studio stuff ON the chip's HARDWARE.
> 
> The card has a REAL DSP, that is actually a quad-core DSP.
> 
> Legacy EAX is done on HARDWARE. The only thing these cards lack is the X-RAM.
> 
> That said, I believe the EAX isn't exactly the same as the sound chip still relies on the driver to implement EAX commands properly.
> 
> I'm not aware of other cards that do all the audio effects on HARDWARE.
> 
> http://www.creative.com/oem/products/chips/soundcore3d.asp


Problem though with the soundcore is the drivers are so poorly made they use just as much CPU as software and a lot of RAM too, maby not as bad as some onboard drivers but it should still be a lot better than it is. Wouldn't surprise me if that was due to a lack of on-board memory and excessive PCIe communication...

The drivers also only expose 32 channels to openAL so I highly doubt it can actually handle hardware acceleration outside of the SBX effects, my Zx didn't even have any EAX drivers either last I checked...


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Since the audio stack changed in WIndows 8 (thus 10), how is it deciding when to use the soundcard hardware for hardware processing rather than software (at least to the OS)?

*https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/mt298187(v=vs.85).aspx
*

*Windows 7*



*Windows 8/10*



Is it this setting in the properties that allows it to use the hardware processing instead of software (for whatever that may be)? I don't think I've ever noticed a DirectSound vs WASAPI option.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> The DSP does effects only. Whatever requires hardware processing, such as EAX, is done in software.


EAX are just signal effects. Like hardware OpenAl effects. Those are done in hardware. EAX is also done in hardware.

FYI, there was no EAX "section" on the X-Fi chips. The F-Xi was a custom RISC CPU.

It's a similar case with this card. EAX commands are simply "converted" to instructions the chip can understand - the same way it has been with the X-Fi and prior.

The net implementation might not sound exactly the same since the Sound Core3D ISN'T another RISC CPU. It more like a programmable DSP like AMD TrueAudio.


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Since the audio stack changed in WIndows 8 (thus 10), how is it deciding when to use the soundcard hardware for hardware processing rather than software (at least to the OS)?
> 
> *Windows 7*
> 
> * pic taken out
> 
> *Windows 8/10*
> 
> * pic taken out
> 
> Is it this setting in the properties that allows it to use the hardware processing instead of software (for whatever that may be)? I don't think I've ever noticed a DirectSound vs WASAPI option.
> 
> * pic taken out


It's up to the driver and OS to use hardware or software to process the audio. Various factors exist in making the decision. In the last image above, the driver gives the option to use the DSP on the card for processing effects (Sound Blaster Z probably has the same option available on the same OS).

The DirectSound/WASAPI choice is done by each software individually, although I do recall that the options to give exclusive mode, again shown on the last image above, have to be selected to avoid possible issues. When alone, this choice has nothing to do with acceleration.

On Windows 7 both DS and WASAPI based audio was done in software, requiring other interfaces to achieve hardware acceleration on supported hardware. On Windows 8 onwards, WASAPI allows hardware based acceleration, at least to some extent.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> EAX are just signal effects. Like hardware OpenAl effects. Those are done in hardware. EAX is also done in hardware.
> 
> FYI, there was no EAX "section" on the X-Fi chips. The F-Xi was a custom RISC CPU.
> 
> It's a similar case with this card. EAX commands are simply "converted" to instructions the chip can understand - the same way it has been with the X-Fi and prior.
> 
> The net implementation might not sound exactly the same since the Sound Core3D ISN'T another RISC CPU. It more like a programmable DSP like AMD TrueAudio.


No, just no.


----------



## whitrzac

So....

Z card vs ZXR

Would it be worth ~$50 to upgrade?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> For 99% of cases, hardware acceleration is pointless. However like you mentioned, OpenAL and X-Fi hardware still actually works and provides 128 full channels and nice effects, particularly because games that use it are quite old and were meant to use hardware. Albeit in some cases it causes crashes for various reasons, and why I upgraded to a Zx a few years ago.


Crashes or glitches like making voices have the pitch of a mouse squeal. Funny stuff. I'm lucky and have never encountered crashes outside of specific areas in one game, so during those parts of the game I'd just switch to OpenAL Soft or Rapture3D.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> So....
> 
> Z card vs ZXR
> 
> Would it be worth ~$50 to upgrade?


ZxR will deliver much better sound from an analog mic (much better ADC), it has a much better DAC, but pretty much the same features. What speakers/headphones are you using? Is this only for gaming?


----------



## whitrzac

Headphones are mdr-7506. AKA, the standard sony studio monitors.
Mic is a uni modmic

Mostly for gaming.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> No, just no.


IDk man, I know it needs to be converted to OpenAL, but I'm sure it's still hardware.

Why would Creative use propriety OpenAL unless they needed it for hardware (EAX) OpenAL 3D?

Even if it's the Host CPU is interpreting EAX via OpenAL, that doesn't mean it DOESN'T pass off the actual DSP functioning to the card's DSPs.

I doubt Creative made a DSP that can't do OpenAL EFX on hardware.

The other thing too, is if you use hardware OpenAL, the SBz card will render to your headphones using HRTF. The "software" way is that the game or whatever renders to 5.1 speakers. Then the THX Pro Studio renders to headphones to simulate a 5.1 speaker system instead of just "being" in the 3D space.

If the SBz didn't have hardware EFX or EAX, why wouldn't it just use this feature all the time for 7.1+ support in Headphone Surround mode?

Creative's lack of transparency is something that's been hurting them for some time now.

In any case, for MODERN GAMING:

I wouldn't buy any card today based on EAX support. Most games use all software solutions. Even OpenAL isn't used much.

I would get The SBz line simply because it offers the best DSPs for gaming and non-gaming use. As a bonus, it does them on hardware.

As a headphone user, the two best things are good Headphone Surround simulation and dynamic range compression... and I found this card did them better than some other software solutions.

It's quite unfortunate this segment is bogged down by patents. Audio processing today is so lightweight for gaming purposes, that any competent programmer could make an exceptional software package that includes custom HRTF calibrations, better EQ control, etc.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Headphones are mdr-7506. AKA, the standard sony studio monitors.
> Mic is a uni modmic
> 
> Mostly for gaming.


I mean, $50 isn't a lot. For that price I'd do it, but then again I do plenty of things with my audio setup that others wouldn't do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> *It's quite unfortunate this segment is bogged down by patents.* Audio processing today is so lightweight for gaming purposes, that any competent programmer could make an exceptional software package that includes custom HRTF calibrations, better EQ control, etc.


Isn't that what OpenAL is for? Open source with all the features of DirectSound3D and EAX. It's a shame it isn't used more.

On a side note, when will Creative become part of the 21st century again and release sound cards with 7 channel support? I have some old Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer or Xtreme Music that has 7.1 support. When I upgrade to 7.1 surround I'll have to use that, not that it matters much since I'm only using optical out.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I mean, $50 isn't a lot. For that price I'd do it, but then again I do plenty of things with my audio setup that others wouldn't do.
> Isn't that what OpenAL is for? Open source with all the features of DirectSound3D and EAX. It's a shame it isn't used more.
> 
> On a side note, when will Creative become part of the 21st century again and release sound cards with 7 channel support? I have some old Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer or Xtreme Music that has 7.1 support. When I upgrade to 7.1 surround I'll have to use that, not that it matters much since I'm only using optical out.


Well OpenAL Soft is open.

Creative has taken over OpenAL, it's no longer open. It's the version that gets installed when you install the SBz drivers. EAX isn't open. Creative just translates DirectSound to OpenAL and embeds EAX into their OpenAL package.

There are a few other closed OpenAL implementations - like Blue Ripple... which sounded great in Dirt 2.

But the HRTF segment is bogged down in patents.

I think nVidia is on to something with "ray-traced" audio that they're shoveling into VR apps.

But that does require a good deal more power though.

With games, at least, it seems it takes real talent to make a great sounding game... from a technical and artistic perspective.

The Witcher 3 has great sound design or "art." But the technical side of the Witcher 3 audio wasn't great mainly do to level/ mixing issues.

That happens a lot in games. The voice over parts will get drowned out by the effects or vice-versa.


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> IDk man, I know it needs to be converted to OpenAL, but I'm sure it's still hardware.
> 
> Why would Creative use propriety OpenAL unless they needed it for hardware (EAX) OpenAL 3D?
> 
> Even if it's the Host CPU is interpreting EAX via OpenAL, that doesn't mean it DOESN'T pass off the actual DSP functioning to the card's DSPs.
> 
> I doubt Creative made a DSP that can't do OpenAL EFX on hardware.
> 
> The other thing too, is if you use hardware OpenAL, the SBz card will render to your headphones using HRTF. The "software" way is that the game or whatever renders to 5.1 speakers. Then the THX Pro Studio renders to headphones to simulate a 5.1 speaker system instead of just "being" in the 3D space.
> 
> If the SBz didn't have hardware EFX or EAX, why wouldn't it just use this feature all the time for 7.1+ support in Headphone Surround mode?
> 
> Creative's lack of transparency is something that's been hurting them for some time now.
> 
> In any case, for MODERN GAMING:
> 
> I wouldn't buy any card today based on EAX support. Most games use all software solutions. Even OpenAL isn't used much.
> 
> I would get The SBz line simply because it offers the best DSPs for gaming and non-gaming use. As a bonus, it does them on hardware.
> 
> As a headphone user, the two best things are good Headphone Surround simulation and dynamic range compression... and I found this card did them better than some other software solutions.
> 
> It's quite unfortunate this segment is bogged down by patents. Audio processing today is so lightweight for gaming purposes, that any competent programmer could make an exceptional software package that includes custom HRTF calibrations, better EQ control, etc.


The E-MU processors are not just the DSPs. They have additional processing capabilities not found on traditional DSPs. This effectively means that they are placed in-between a DSP and a CPU. The early EMU10K processors are very close in similarities to traditional DSPs and far away from being like CPUs. The last ones of the line, the EMU20K series are in the middle between a CPU and a DSP in the way they work. They have the same fundamentals as modern GPUs, just for sound.

EAX versions are extensions of DirectSound3D, which is a DirectSound extension itself, meaning that supporting the extensions in hardware requires support for the DirectSound API in hardware, with OpenAL being the alternative and replacement of them all.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Well OpenAL Soft is open.
> 
> Creative has taken over OpenAL it's no longer open.
> 
> There are a few other closed OpenAL implementations.
> 
> But the HRTF segment is bogged down in patents.


I know about closed OpenAL implementations like Rapture3D. OpenAL Soft has its own HRTF. I realize Creative owns OpenAL, but I never actually knew who created it and I wasn't aware they no longer keep it open. That sucks, although that just makes it like every other audio API in that regard.

Still, OpenAL Soft in several games such as Amnesia is much better than any FMOD, XAudio2, and Wwise implementation I've heard.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> EAX versions are extensions of DirectSound3D, which is a DirectSound extension itself, meaning that supporting the extensions in hardware requires support for the DirectSound API in hardware, with OpenAL being the alternative and replacement of them all.


No it doesn't. EAX are their own set of instructions. Running an X-Fi processor on Windows 7+ with Alchemy still uses hardware processing.

I should say that the DSP rendering is still done on the chip. As you pointed out, the API is on the HOST CPU.

Like how Direct3D takes up CPU power, but the rendering is done on the GPU.

The DSP calculations are what need to be accelerated, not necessarily the sound API code.

But, as pointed out, Creative is less than transparent on their cards operation.

And for modern games, the point is basically moot.


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> No it doesn't. EAX are their own set of instructions. Running an X-Fi processor on Windows 7+ with Alchemy still uses hardware processing.


In that case Alchemy forwards the calls from EAX extensions to DirectSound to OpenAL instead, thus allowing hardware acceleration up to a point. It's similar to how Wine translates DirectX calls to OpenGL, allowing you to run Windows games on Linux systems.

If OpenAL drivers are not present then Alchemy will do it all in software.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> In that case Alchemy forwards the calls from EAX extensions to DirectSound to OpenAL instead, thus allowing hardware acceleration up to a point. It's similar to how Wine translates DirectX calls to OpenGL, allowing you to run Windows games on Linux systems.
> 
> If OpenAL drivers are not present then Alchemy will do it all in software.


And then OpenGL is accelerated.

Creative installs OpenAL when you install the SBz or X-Fi drivers.

Alchemy simply translates DirectSound to OpenAL

Doom 3 uses native OpenAL with EAX (No alchemy needed)

Bioshock (2007) uses OpenAL natively with EAX (No alchemy needed).

The big kerfuffle when XP went away was that EAX was ONLY on DirectSound, at the time.

When the sound card driver gets the EAX commands from OpenAL, it tosses the data and instructions to the card for rendering.

Just because it's OpenAL, doesn't mean it's totally software.

That's what I like about AMD True Audio, it's much more programmable (via middleware), you'd expect to get longer life out of it's hardware acceleration capabilities. Why EAX died off... OpenAL EFX too to an extent, in modern games I think is somewhat of a step backwards.


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Just because it's OpenAL, doesn't mean it's totally software.


Not at all. It's just that the only sound cards that do OpenAL in hardware so far are the Audigys with an EMU10K2 processor and the X-Fis with an EMU20Kx.

The rest, no matter the brand, either lack the hardware to do it or are not licensed to.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> Not at all. It's just that the only sound cards that do OpenAL in hardware so far are the Audigys with an EMU10K2 processor and the X-Fis with an EMU20Kx.
> 
> The rest, no matter the brand, either lack the hardware to do it or are not licensed to.


You guys (if you have something newer than those Audigys and X-Fis) can probably put this to the test, at least by testing OpenAL games that let you select output device. Amnesia: The Dark Descent is easy to test, open its ini file and manually set output device to your sound card and see if it sounds any different.


----------



## thuNDa

Some "Creative" guy posted about their tech on head-fi:
Quote:


> SBX in HEADPHONE mode is indeed using dynamic HRTFs. It's definitely not just applying a reverb signal. In fact our upmixer goes to 9.2 channels and applies HRTFs using that channel information versus the standard 7.1 of the other guys. This is processed in real-time and applied dynamically and accurately. The extra upmixer channels typically gives us a much better head to head result in sound placement once it's mixed back down to the stereo signal with HRTFs applied.
> 
> SBX in STEREO mode is not using HRTFs.


Quote:


> We deploy SBX surround in both software and with hardware accelerated offerings. If a product is using an SBAxx-1 chipset (like the E5 or X7) the SBX Surround is being processed on the chipset. If it's a non-hardware accelerated product, we use the host (CPU) to process SBX Surround (like in the case of the E1 or E3).


I guess it's the same for the Soundcore3D.
Quote:


> In regards to SBX Surround, I thought I could give a bit of our methodology. We are indeed taking individual streams as delivered by the game engine (or software player) and then placing them "virtually" in their correct positions via HRTF functions (and some other functions as well).
> 
> We're able to determine what is a static or stationary source of audio by directly comparing all the streams in real-time and this allows us to make an analysis of what's ambiance, what's a moving audio cue etc by comparing the various channel information. The more channels the more realistic the effect.
> 
> Some of the competing "virtual surrounds" are really just applying a reverb to different streams and sources and "spatializing" the sound which gives a more open sound, but also doesn't really focus in on audio cues and putting them in an accurate place relative to your head. Our expertise in the area really stems from our PC gaming background where that accuracy is really coveted by that demographic (and criticized pretty hard if it's not accurate enough).


http://www.head-fi.org/forums/posts/by_user/id/403455/page/20


----------



## boredgunner

This part is funny:
Quote:


> In fact our upmixer goes to 9.2 channels and applies HRTFs using that channel information versus the standard 7.1 of the other guys.


Yet your sound cards still don't actually support more than 5.1. It's okay though, I have an ancient X-Fi with EAX 5.0 and 7.1 support with optical out, let's just hope it works. Since I play a lot of games with actual hardware accelerated sound.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This part is funny:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact our upmixer goes to 9.2 channels and applies HRTFs using that channel information versus the standard 7.1 of the other guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet your sound cards still don't actually support more than 5.1. It's okay though, I have an ancient X-Fi with EAX 5.0 and 7.1 support with optical out, let's just hope it works. Since I play a lot of games with actual hardware accelerated sound.
Click to expand...

Games handle 100+ audio "channels" for your two-speaker headset, but them virtually using larger arrays for location placement is odd? They don't down-mix that "9.2" into 5.1, they put it into 2.0 for headphones.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Games handle 100+ audio "channels" for your two-speaker headset, but them virtually using larger arrays for location placement is odd? They don't down-mix that "9.2" into 5.1, they put it into 2.0 for headphones.


No, I know what they're saying. What's funny is that they care to at least upmix that high for stereo/headphones, yet they don't care to include actual support for outputting that many channels. No real relation between the two, I'm just once again expressing my distaste for their cards still not supporting more than 5.1.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Games handle 100+ audio "channels" for your two-speaker headset, but them virtually using larger arrays for location placement is odd? They don't down-mix that "9.2" into 5.1, they put it into 2.0 for headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I know what they're saying. What's funny is that they care to at least upmix that high for stereo/headphones, yet they don't care to include actual support for outputting that many channels. No real relation between the two, I'm just once again expressing my distaste for their cards still not supporting more than 5.1.
Click to expand...

Eh, to be honest if you're going to do 9.2 or better I don't really see why you would bother with a traditional sound card to begin with. They are geared to gaming and comms, not media. I'm of the opinion that there's no such thing as good surround for "computer speakers" anyway, so you may as well just get a receiver and save yourself a whole lot of pain.

There are 7.1 cards though, just not Creative.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> Not at all. It's just that the only sound cards that do OpenAL in hardware so far are the Audigys with an EMU10K2 processor and the X-Fis with an EMU20Kx.
> 
> The rest, no matter the brand, either lack the hardware to do it or are not licensed to.


Can you point to some reference for this?


----------



## TheBloodEagle

So on the Z series, for HRTF, it is indeed getting done in the Core3D chip? At least this rules out ASUS and PowerCooler's offerings since I want more of the hardware being used. I appreciate the discussion and information.

I found something interesting about the ASRock Game Blaster sound card. It uses the Core3D chip but it still lists EAX 5.0 on the box. Does that mean, the Core3D ship is able to handle EAX in hardware? Neither the Recon or the Z series mention EAX on the site or boxes; so, of course, you gotta go the OpenAL and Alchemy route if you're even aware of what that was for games. In fact, the ASRock Game Blaster it even mentions EAX 5.0 on the PCB. So, I'm curious what's going on there. Why don't Z and Recon mention it at all, but ASRock's does? Did they add some special sauce?

http://www.asrock.com/mb/spec/card.asp?Model=Game%20Blaster.





Quote:


> - Supports CrystalVoice
> - Supports Scout Mode
> - Supports EAX1.0 to EAX5.0
> - Supports Full Blu-ray Profile 2.0 Audio Decoder
> - Supports Premium Headset Amplifier (PHA)
> - Supports Blu-ray Audio
> - Supports AES-128 Encryption / Decryption Engine


No EAX mention on Z and Recon:


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Eh, to be honest if you're going to do 9.2 or better I don't really see why you would bother with a traditional sound card to begin with. They are geared to gaming and comms, not media. I'm of the opinion that there's no such thing as good surround for "computer speakers" anyway, so you may as well just get a receiver and save yourself a whole lot of pain.
> 
> There are 7.1 cards though, just not Creative.


Yeah I don't ask for 9.2, just 7.1. ASUS has had 7.1 forever. It is weird that Creative used to have it and no longer do. Although based on the discussion on the previous page, considering the games I play that 7.1 X-Fi might be the best thing for me anyway, even if Creative released a new 7.1 compatible lineup.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Since the audio stack changed in WIndows 8 (thus 10), how is it deciding when to use the soundcard hardware for hardware processing rather than software (at least to the OS)?
> 
> Is it this setting in the properties that allows it to use the hardware processing instead of software (for whatever that may be)? I don't think I've ever noticed a DirectSound vs WASAPI option.


I don't think it does at all as I'm not aware of any devices that currently support it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> So on the Z series, for HRTF, it is indeed getting done in the Core3D chip? At least this rules out ASUS and PowerCooler's offerings since I want more of the hardware being used. I appreciate the discussion and information.
> 
> I found something interesting about the ASRock Game Blaster sound card. It uses the Core3D chip but it still lists EAX 5.0 on the box. Does that mean, the Core3D ship is able to handle EAX in hardware? Neither the Recon or the Z series mention EAX on the site or boxes; so, of course, you gotta go the OpenAL and Alchemy route if you're even aware of what that was for games. In fact, the ASRock Game Blaster it even mentions EAX 5.0 on the PCB. So, I'm curious what's going on there. Why don't Z and Recon mention it at all, but ASRock's does? Did they add some special sauce?


Software EAX that runs through WASAPI and is limited to 32 channels.

Also, minecraft is one of the easiest to test OpenAL in, particularly due to note blocks. It plays audio clips directly via OAL so is 100% dependant on said API for everything audio, including surround support.

I'm also going to be experimenting with multi-audio-device streaming and mixing at some point, which allows an unlimited amount of speaker channels via consumer audio devices. It's going to be a key feature of my upcoming engine as well as internal buffer mixing with GPU support.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> So on the Z series, for HRTF, it is indeed getting done in the Core3D chip? At least this rules out ASUS and PowerCooler's offerings since I want more of the hardware being used. I appreciate the discussion and information.
> 
> I found something interesting about the ASRock Game Blaster sound card. It uses the Core3D chip but it still lists EAX 5.0 on the box. Does that mean, the Core3D ship is able to handle EAX in hardware? Neither the Recon or the Z series mention EAX on the site or boxes; so, of course, you gotta go the OpenAL and Alchemy route if you're even aware of what that was for games. In fact, the ASRock Game Blaster it even mentions EAX 5.0 on the PCB. So, I'm curious what's going on there. Why don't Z and Recon mention it at all, but ASRock's does? Did they add some special sauce?
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/spec/card.asp?Model=Game%20Blaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No EAX mention on Z and Recon:


back of z card box


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> So....
> 
> Z card vs ZXR
> 
> Would it be worth ~$50 to upgrade?


Where can you get a ZXR card for $50 more than a Z card?

I think Creative has gone off the deep end. They have developed a new soundbar that costs $4,000.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Where can you get a ZXR card for $50 more than a Z card?


Locally.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Locally.


Oh how I wish I could find one that cheap. I really wanted a ZXR card from the start and settled for a Zx (which is just a Z card with an unused component). I still want one but have not been able to find one one the cheap side. I have seen them on Massdrop but I never have the money and I really want to find them at a cheaper price than $180.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Oh how I wish I could find one that cheap. I really wanted a ZXR card from the start and settled for a Zx (which is just a Z card with an unused component). I still want one but have not been able to find one one the cheap side. I have seen them on Massdrop but I never have the money and I really want to find them at a cheaper price than $180.


It's really hard to justify the price of a $180+ sound card especially nowadays when Razer Surround does mostly the same thing, and you can get a better external DAC for much less. HK-47 up there is getting a good deal though, might as well give it a try at that rate.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's really hard to justify the price of a $180+ sound card especially nowadays when Razer Surround does mostly the same thing, and you can get a better external DAC for much less. HK-47 up there is getting a good deal though, might as well give it a try at that rate.


Razor surround does not do as good as a sound card for me and I have the Z card. I do not use my headphones that much at all and only for chat when I run a VTT. I have a set of z906 speakers that work awesomely and have pretty good sound quality.
I was able to tell the difference between my Z card and the onboard sound my Rampage IV MB has through my speakers and ant the onboard sound has a 104 db SNR where my Z card has a 116 db SNR. I can really tell the difference when playing FLAC versions of Enigma and Led Zeppelin.

I tried the Razor software and I did not like it as it sounded horrible to me.


----------



## PsyM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's really hard to justify the price of a $180+ sound card especially nowadays when Razer Surround does mostly the same thing, and you can get a better external DAC for much less. HK-47 up there is getting a good deal though, might as well give it a try at that rate.


It became hard to justify getting a new sound card since sound cards with very good sound quality first became a thing. That's when sound cards with flat frequency response, ~95db SNR, and distortion below 0.01% first came out... and that was back then in the late 90s, when the original Envy24 (ice1712) first came out. EMU10Kx with custom drivers that do software SRC is also quite good considering being 16bit limited.

Even onboard sound nowadays is superb in sound quality as long as it has sufficient shielding from external interference, meaning everything analog on a separate pcb (like those bundled sound cards with some motherboards) and many sound solutions on motherboards with shielded sound department.

The above is regarding analog only. If you use digital out, bit perfect playback and 24bit resolution then even if the signal is full of interference it doesn't matter. You have perfect sound anyway.

The only reason to get a sound card is if you use something specific that your current sound card (or onboard sound) misses. Things like a headphone amplifier, or digital input, or "direct monitoring" that only few cards offer (that is near direct monitoring actually and most cards have too much delay to offer that) or hardware acceleration (which goes hand in hand with direct monitoring, usually supporting one of them means supporting both).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Razor surround does not do as good as a sound card for me and I have the Z card. I do not use my headphones that much at all and only for chat when I run a VTT. I have a set of z906 speakers that work awesomely and have pretty good sound quality.
> I was able to tell the difference between my Z card and the onboard sound my Rampage IV MB has through my speakers and ant the onboard sound has a 104 db SNR where my Z card has a 116 db SNR. I can really tell the difference when playing FLAC versions of Enigma and Led Zeppelin.
> 
> I tried the Razor software and I did not like it as it sounded horrible to me.


When it comes to virtual surround solutions, there is a lot of debate about which is the best so it's really preference. Razer Surround > X-Fi CMSS-3D in my opinion, but I haven't tried others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsyM4n*
> 
> It became hard to justify getting a new sound card since sound cards with very good sound quality first became a thing. That's when sound cards with flat frequency response, ~95db SNR, and distortion below 0.01% first came out... and that was back then in the late 90s, when the original Envy24 (ice1712) first came out. EMU10Kx with custom drivers that do software SRC is also quite good considering being 16bit limited.
> 
> Even onboard sound nowadays is superb in sound quality as long as it has sufficient shielding from external interference, meaning everything analog on a separate pcb (like those bundled sound cards with some motherboards) and many sound solutions on motherboards with shielded sound department.
> 
> The above is regarding analog only. If you use digital out, bit perfect playback and 24bit resolution then even if the signal is full of interference it doesn't matter. You have perfect sound anyway.
> 
> The only reason to get a sound card is if you use something specific that your current sound card (or onboard sound) misses. Things like a headphone amplifier, or digital input, or "direct monitoring" that only few cards offer (that is near direct monitoring actually and most cards have too much delay to offer that) or hardware acceleration (which goes hand in hand with direct monitoring, usually supporting one of them means supporting both).


Headphone amplifiers are common among high end motherboards these days too. Gigabyte and ASRock really have you covered. The only reason I use a sound card is because I actually play a lot of games that support hardware accelerated sound. If I didn't, I would have just used Razer Surround back when I used headphones, along with an external DAC/amp. With my surround setup I'd just use HDMI.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> When it comes to virtual surround solutions, there is a lot of debate about which is the best so it's really preference. Razer Surround > X-Fi CMSS-3D in my opinion, but I haven't tried others.
> .


But is it the same for speaker systems like the z906 ones I have? It is a 5.1 surround set and I have it connected via optical cable to the sound card. I am not sure how much "virtual" the surround is but it is an actual 5.1 speaker system. I also have the Turtle beach XP 510 wireless headphones where the base unit is connected to my MB optical out. they do sound really good and the surround is more clear but I do not like wearing headsets and much prefer speakers.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> But is it the same for speaker systems like the z906 ones I have? It is a 5.1 surround set and I have it connected via optical cable to the sound card. I am not sure how much "virtual" the surround is but it is an actual 5.1 speaker system. I also have the Turtle beach XP 510 wireless headphones where the base unit is connected to my MB optical out. they do sound really good and the surround is more clear but I do not like wearing headsets and much prefer speakers.


I was only speaking of downmixing surround to stereo for headphones. When it comes to real surround systems, there is even less of a reason to use a sound card.


----------



## kurtextrem

If it is real HRTF, what exactly does the slider of surround do?
e.g. what means 0%, 50% and 100%?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I was only speaking of downmixing surround to stereo for headphones. When it comes to real surround systems, there is even less of a reason to use a sound card.


I disagree. The sound is that much better on through my Z card than through the onboard sound (Rampage IV Black ed). It may be because the SNR on the card is 116 db which is better than the onboard sound, though I am not entirely definite. But I can tell the difference.
Which is why I'd like to see if the ZXR and it's 124 db SNR sounds any better...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I disagree. The sound is that much better on through my Z card than through the onboard sound (Rampage IV Black ed). It may be because the SNR on the card is 116 db which is better than the onboard sound, though I am not entirely definite. But I can tell the difference.
> Which is why I'd like to see if the ZXR and it's 124 db SNR sounds any better...


Is it possible for you to use an HDMI connection to your graphics card? Might want to give that a try.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> If it is real HRTF, what exactly does the slider of surround do?
> e.g. what means 0%, 50% and 100%?


If I recall correctly, moving the slider shows speakers fade away of phase in. That visual representation is pretty much dead on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I disagree. The sound is that much better on through my Z card than through the onboard sound (Rampage IV Black ed). It may be because the SNR on the card is 116 db which is better than the onboard sound, though I am not entirely definite. But I can tell the difference.
> Which is why I'd like to see if the ZXR and it's 124 db SNR sounds any better...
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for you to use an HDMI connection to your graphics card? Might want to give that a try.
Click to expand...

He has only Optical.

Either way, isn't the SNR that makes a huge difference (although more is better and you do need "enough"), it.s the DAC. Most onboards continue to use crappy Realtek chips and cheap DACs because "it's good enough" for everyone that doesn't care. And they're right.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If I recall correctly, moving the slider shows speakers fade away of phase in. That visual representation is pretty much dead on.
> He has only Optical.
> 
> Either way, isn't the SNR that makes a huge difference (although more is better and you do need "enough"), it.s the DAC. Most onboards continue to use crappy Realtek chips and cheap DACs because "it's good enough" for everyone that doesn't care. And they're right.


How much does the DAC matter when you're not using the sound card's digital to analog conversion? Just sending out a digital optical signal.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Is it possible for you to use an HDMI connection to your graphics card? Might want to give that a try.


Not with my z906 speakers. I do plan on eventually going that route but I will also need to get a decent surround receiver with 7.1 capabilities. I have seen a few Yamaha and Onkyo for less than $500 so that is in my thoughts.....
HDMI is capable of 7.1 but I am not sure how it would work with my music and movies going through the video card for sound. I am not sure that I would I have access to 7.1 features or not.....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If I recall correctly, moving the slider shows speakers fade away of phase in. That visual representation is pretty much dead on.
> He has only Optical.
> 
> Either way, isn't the SNR that makes a huge difference (although more is better and you do need "enough"), it.s the DAC. Most onboards continue to use crappy Realtek chips and cheap DACs because "it's good enough" for everyone that doesn't care. And they're right.
> 
> 
> 
> How much does the DAC matter when you're not using the sound card's digital to analog conversion? Just sending out a digital optical signal.
Click to expand...

The SNR doesn't matter either over digital, but hey.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> back of z card box


I massively derped on this.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The SNR doesn't matter either over digital, but hey.


If it doesn't matter then why can tell the difference between my sound card and the MB sound? FYI the MB sound is or was supposed to be top notch and many originally said that it was just as good if not better than the Z card. But I can tell the difference.....

FYI I just went through some pain in the rear sound issues that were apparently caused by the latest driver update to my graphics card. After the update it apparently set my default sound out to the HDMI port attached to my second monitor (which happens to also be a TV. When I switched it back I found I had to reapply the reg fix for my Z card. I also noticed that it somehow really screwed up the connection between my headset and its transmitter base.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The SNR doesn't matter either over digital, but hey.
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't matter then why can tell the difference between my sound card and the MB sound? FYI the MB sound is or was supposed to be top notch and many originally said that it was just as good if not better than the Z card. But I can tell the difference.....
Click to expand...

SNR is Signal to Noise Ratio.

What Noise are you getting on your fibre optic cable, and how is it effecting if the light is on or off (0s or 1s, as it is Digital)?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> SNR is Signal to Noise Ratio.
> 
> What Noise are you getting on your fibre optic cable, and how is it effecting if the light is on or off (0s or 1s, as it is Digital)?


I thought that the SNR is what the card produces before it gets sent out in any cable be it fiber optical or not.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> SNR is Signal to Noise Ratio.
> 
> What Noise are you getting on your fibre optic cable, and how is it effecting if the light is on or off (0s or 1s, as it is Digital)?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that the SNR is what the card produces before it gets sent out in any cable be it fiber optical or not.
Click to expand...

Media is digital, there's no reason to go Digital > Analog > Digital as it would add latency, use more power, and color the sound.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Media is digital, there's no reason to go Digital > Analog > Digital as it would add latency, use more power, and color the sound.


Not sure exactly what you are saying.

Are you telling me that it should not sound better?
What I know is that it does sound better through my sound card than through my MB. Through the sound card the sound is more powerful and crisp. Certain sounds have a richer aspect to them whereas the MB sound does not have that. nor does it have the power to give some "umpf" to the bass unit.

Are you telling me that I would get better sound if I used the regular set of cables instead of the fiber optic cable?
Then I would not have use of the Dolby Digital and DTS encoders. Which I use when I watch a movie and whatnot.


----------



## thuNDa

When you go over optical into your receiver, all you send is 1's and 0's = basically everything of the soundcard is bypassed(DAC, amp-circuit).
Whats left as benefit over the onboard optical-out, is the SBX stuff.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> When you go over optical into your receiver, all you send is 1's and 0's = basically everything of the soundcard is bypassed(DAC, amp-circuit).
> Whats left as benefit over the onboard optical-out, is the SBX stuff.


It is not a receiver they are the Logitech z906 surround sound speaker system.
I understand how digital signals work.

There is a distinctive difference when I use either the DDS or Dobly Digital encoders from the sound card. Each one is used for different dolby effects based on the format of the original sound piece.

If what has been said is still true for my set up, then no one has answered my question.

Why does it sound that much better through my sound card than through my MB?

FYI, my MB also has optical out.. The Z sound card sounds even better when compared to not being on optical (for either MB or the analog out on the sound card).


----------



## umeng2002

With digital signal, the bit-depth determines the SNR.

With analog output, you have the SNR (bit depth) into the DAC and then the final analog SNR from the OPAMPS.

So if the analog section is junk, there is no point in feeding it 24 bit audio.

If the analog section is great, don't send in low bit depth audio to the DAC.

16 bit fine for audio, btw. The issue usually relies on the mastering.

Who really needs 96.33 dB swings in their audio?


----------



## Doba

Hey guys,

I'm really not feeling the positional sound from my SBx G5 paired with my AD700x cans and thinking either try the zx or the xfi titanium HD..

Any insight as to what route I should go?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> If it is real HRTF, what exactly does the slider of surround do?
> e.g. what means 0%, 50% and 100%?


How much the audio is stripped out of the L and R channels, re-mixed and re-applied to all speaker channels, 0% means L and R are left as-is, 100% means that the majority of audio has been stripped out of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> How much does the DAC matter when you're not using the sound card's digital to analog conversion? Just sending out a digital optical signal.


It matters _only_ by the effects being used, if no effects are used then it should sound exactly the same as any other toslink output device. CPU and RAM use will vary with the drivers however.

You can also use an audio extractor to get a toslink (or coax) signal from HDMI with dolby and dts, but the support will vary and I believe most of the time GPU drivers don't have dolby/dts support by default, I could be wrong however.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm really not feeling the positional sound from my SBx G5 paired with my AD700x cans and thinking either try the zx or the xfi titanium HD..
> 
> Any insight as to what route I should go?


I think you may be out of luck as AT cans tend to not work with 3D effects, partially because they're designed for music and general studio use. Results can vary per-person as well however as the brain tends to use the whole body to determine audio directions, so some can be "tricked" easier than others.


----------



## kurtextrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> How much the audio is stripped out of the L and R channels, re-mixed and re-applied to all speaker channels, 0% means L and R are left as-is, 100% means that the majority of audio has been stripped out of them.


Thank you.
I've seen people recommending setting it to 50% or even under. Why not 100%, wouldn't it give the "best" 3d positioning in games?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> Thank you.
> I've seen people recommending setting it to 50% or even under. Why not 100%, wouldn't it give the "best" 3d positioning in games?


Because it kinda sounds like an ultra low bitrate mp3 file at 100% and tends to actually destroy positioning. 50% is the most ideal balance as it keeps the audio mostly intact while providing surround, however I actually use a completely different surround crossmix that you cant get via creative...


----------



## spin5000

What do you guys think of between Creative's current top-of-the-line soundcard VS the Auzentech X-Fi Forte VS the Asus Rampage IV Gene motherboard's onboard audio?

I currently have the Auzentech X-Fi (stock) and it really makes a difference with my speakers (late 90s / early 2000s Panasonic "mini system" speakers with tons of clarity as well as shaking-the-house bass) and it also really makes a difference with my headphones (Audio Technica AD-900X which barely need to be amped but they definitely sound better on the Auzentech than other computers and portable devices).

When I look at the fancy specs and numbers on the Rampage IV Gene motherboard, it seems like it may have better quality from a "numbers" / "on-paper" standpoint than the Auzen F. but it's not all about SNR #s and such but also about the quality of parts like the speaker DAC, headphone DAC, OP-Amps etc. and I know that the Auzentech X-Fi Forte came with relatively very good quality parts so I don't know if I should ignore all the fancy marketing of the R4 Gene board.

Then there's the question of going from either of the above 2 to Creative's current top of the line solution. Will it make a difference? I don't consider myself an audiophile however, in my opinion, I'm quite picky and analytical and tend to notice improvements/degredations that I know most of my friends would never notice (unless I try to point them out) and, on top of that, I LOVE sound. To me, sound is wayyy more important than graphics (and still in the 1990s relative to how far videogame GFX have advanced). The only thing I value more than sound is physics (which, like audio, has barely progressed compared from the 1990s relative to the massive GFX progression games have had).

So I don't really know what to do...

To top it off, the last time i checked - about 1 or 2 years ago - Creative's new 3D/"surround" stuff is still junk compared to CMSS-3D and still doesn't convert the audio to true binaural sounds like I read CMSS-3D does. BTW, I can live with CMSS-3D's tinny sound due to how well it converts 5.1 and 7.1 to 2.0 surround (while using headphones, of course).


----------



## PsyM4n

Just keep the X-Fi.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> -snip-


Almost any decent soundcard will be better than any onboard audio simply due to the space for large, quality components, so there's no comparison there. The differences between the creative cards are minimal so the only real difference is in the software, which is also fairly minimal. From what I remembered the crystalliser in the soundcore series sounded a little better than the X-Fi's but otherwise everything was virtually identical.

In the terms of driver stability and reliability, you're likely better off sticking with the X-Fi as creative simply cannot make properly working drivers for anything anymore...

I currently use a HDMI DAC for speakers and my X-Fi forte for headphones, bare-bone drivers installed and using a special WASAPI APO to customise the audio.


----------



## umeng2002

SBX Surround Headphones is quite different than CMSS-3D Headphones from my experience.


----------



## kurtextrem

Has anyone found any disadvantages when putting the SBZ driver into MSI mode?


----------



## paulclift

Hi all.

I've got the Soundblaster Z and an external headphone amp connected via optical.

How do I get my SBX Surround to ouput via Optical?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulclift*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I've got the Soundblaster Z and an external headphone amp connected via optical.
> 
> How do I get my SBX Surround to ouput via Optical?


All you need to do is to enable SBX Surround and the amp should carry the signal.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulclift*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I've got the Soundblaster Z and an external headphone amp connected via optical.
> 
> How do I get my SBX Surround to ouput via Optical?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> All you need to do is to enable SBX Surround and the amp should carry the signal.


You also need to enable "Play stereo mix to digital output" on the Advanced Features tab in the Sound Blaster control panel.
It may also help if you go to your windows sound control panel on the Playback tab and enable "*Speakers* Sound Blaster Z" as your default device.


----------



## paulclift

Cool. Thanks for the advice.

It's a DAC & AMP if that makes any difference. No encoding supported by the DAC either so I have not checked the dts and dolby settings in the cinematic options.

I guess the DAC just sees it as stereo coming in and passes it through.

I've a set of AKG K702 cans coming tomorrow. Can't wait to see what they sound like.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulclift*
> 
> Cool. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> It's a DAC & AMP if that makes any difference. No encoding supported by the DAC either so I have not checked the dts and dolby settings in the cinematic options.
> 
> I guess the DAC just sees it as stereo coming in and passes it through.
> 
> I've a set of AKG K702 cans coming tomorrow. Can't wait to see what they sound like.


The soundcard is the one that does all the decoding. It should decode the 5.1 tracks and mix it into a stereo one,with positional audio. Or atleast i think.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulclift*
> 
> Cool. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> It's a DAC & AMP if that makes any difference. No encoding supported by the DAC either so I have not checked the dts and dolby settings in the cinematic options.
> 
> I guess the DAC just sees it as stereo coming in and passes it through.
> 
> I've a set of AKG K702 cans coming tomorrow. Can't wait to see what they sound like.


Yeah, as pointed out, Go to the "Advanced Features" tab and check the "play stereo mix to digital output" box.

Optical is uncompressed stereo PCM (16 to 24 bit, 44.1 to 96 kHz - Although maybe "stereo direct" mode might do 192 kHz)

Be sure to set the speaker mode to "Headphones" in the "Speaekers/Headphones" tab.

Leave windows in 5.1 mode with limited dynamic range speakers (bass mixing will happen automatically when the card converts from 5.1 to stereo for your cans).

When you use the SBX Headphone Surround mode, the card will use HRTFs to convert the 5.1 signal to stereo with simulated surround effects. For me, it's best set between 40% and 50%, but with different cans, you might need different settings.

I typically use a few different surround test files to set my percentage.

Also, set the Windows 5.1 speakers' shared mixing mode to 24 bit 48 kHz for the best compatibility.

You want the best setting for music use foobar2000 or other player that uses WASAPI (event) output to the SPDIF output. It's the same physical connection, but Windows will treat it as a separate output. In WASAPI mode, I believe all the SBX stuff is bypassed.


----------



## umeng2002

OK, I just did a few quick tests.

And the Stereo Direct mode is really for using the Analog outputs to get to 192 kHz.

Using the optical out, I CAN'T get 96 kHz or 192 kHz using the "Speakers" device in Windows.

Using the optical out, I CAN get 96 kHz using only the "SPDIF output."

Again, it's the same physical port, but the audio routing is somewhat different.

I think it's a half-butted DRM scheme to protect 96 kHz surround audio from being recorded over the optical output.

And the SPDIF Output device avoids the SBX Stuff.

Even in Stereo Direct mode, *over the optical out*, SBX will by used if chosen IF using the "Speakers" Window device.


----------



## umeng2002

OK, scratch that.

It seems you can get 96 kHz out from the optical port when using the Windows "Speaker" device instead of the SPDIF device.

The *TRICK* is that you *NEED* to set the Windows SPDIF device to 96 kHz as the shared sample rate.

But there seems to be a bug too.

I play a 96 kHz audio in WASAPI mode and it plays at 96 kHz, but then I play a lower rate file in shared mode and it stays at 96 kHz.

When I play a 48 or 41 kHz file in WASAPI mode, it goes back to the respective 48 or 41 kHz,

It's like it only remembers the LAST sample rate it played in WASAPI mode.

ie. The SPDIF output rate is what guides the TOSLINK (optical) output's output rate NOT the selected sample rate for the "Speakers."


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> OK, scratch that.
> 
> It seems you can get 96 kHz out from the optical port when using the Windows "Speaker" device instead of the SPDIF device.
> 
> The *TRICK* is that you *NEED* to set the Windows SPDIF device to 96 kHz as the shared sample rate.
> 
> But there seems to be a bug too.
> 
> I play a 96 kHz audio in WASAPI mode and it plays at 96 kHz, but then I play a lower rate file in shared mode and it stays at 96 kHz.
> 
> When I play a 48 or 41 kHz file in WASAPI mode, it goes back to the respective 48 or 41 kHz,
> 
> It's like it only remembers the LAST sample rate it played in WASAPI mode.
> 
> ie. The SPDIF output rate is what guides the TOSLINK (optical) output's output rate NOT the selected sample rate for the "Speakers."


Depending on the WASAPI mode you use and the particular application's implementation, it will temporarily override the output format. This is both good and bad and depends on the DAC in use, some handle low bitrates nicely and others prefer software up-sampling.

Mind you if you're deaf to 16kHz and above then you shouldn't hear a difference...


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Depending on the WASAPI mode you use and the particular application's implementation, it will temporarily override the output format. This is both good and bad and depends on the DAC in use, some handle low bitrates nicely and others prefer software up-sampling.
> 
> Mind you if you're deaf to 16kHz and above then you shouldn't hear a difference...


Yeah, that's what I count on, but when I go back and play something in Shared mode through the "Speakers" device in Windows, my DAC still reads 96 kHz.

It's like it get's "stuck" on what ever the last sample rate was that the "SPDIF-Out" device used... no matter what the "Speakers'" shared mode setting is.

What this means for me is that if I use Foobar2000 for listening to my FLAC rips and quit to play a game or watch a movie, the card is STILL outputting 44.1 kHz instead of 48 kHz, which is what I set for Shared mode of both the "Speakers" and "SPDIF-Out."

I need to go back and play the Windows Test sounds at 48 kHz on the "SPDIF-Out" to get the optical output back to 48 kHz.

It's sort of annoying because my little Dot DAC_I has a known bug where it displays 44.1 kHz if it receives 44.1 kHz OR 48 kHz (96 and 192 display properly).

Maybe I should try that SBz helper program...


----------



## paulclift

I'll see what is says on my DAC in various scenarios.

I've got the SMSL M6.

Apparently via usb it can support up to 384kHz. But I'm pretty sure Tidal which markets itself as having hidef tracks is still only 44.1kHz


----------



## jmunandar

Hi, I'm new to this forum. So I saw the zxr on massdrop for 174.99 if it gets enough people. I was wondering if this is a pretty good price and how the performance is now in 2016. I am wondering because I saw drivers that are still from 2015, while the zx has drivers in 2016. I am looking at a sound card because I don't have the desk space for a DAC and amp. Sorry for the lack in grammar, im writing this in class and not really paying attention.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I say definitely go for it for that price. And thanks for bringing it up. I haven't checked massdrop for a while.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmunandar*
> 
> Hi, I'm new to this forum. So I saw the zxr on massdrop for 174.99 if it gets enough people. I was wondering if this is a pretty good price and how the performance is now in 2016. I am wondering because I saw drivers that are still from 2015, while the zx has drivers in 2016. I am looking at a sound card because I don't have the desk space for a DAC and amp. Sorry for the lack in grammar, im writing this in class and not really paying attention.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> I say definitely go for it for that price. And thanks for bringing it up. I haven't checked massdrop for a while.


Yeah that pops up on Massdrop every so often. It is a great deal and I may partake in it sometime in the future.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I count on, but when I go back and play something in Shared mode through the "Speakers" device in Windows, my DAC still reads 96 kHz.
> 
> It's like it get's "stuck" on what ever the last sample rate was that the "SPDIF-Out" device used... no matter what the "Speakers'" shared mode setting is.
> 
> What this means for me is that if I use Foobar2000 for listening to my FLAC rips and quit to play a game or watch a movie, the card is STILL outputting 44.1 kHz instead of 48 kHz, which is what I set for Shared mode of both the "Speakers" and "SPDIF-Out."
> 
> I need to go back and play the Windows Test sounds at 48 kHz on the "SPDIF-Out" to get the optical output back to 48 kHz.
> 
> It's sort of annoying because my little Dot DAC_I has a known bug where it displays 44.1 kHz if it receives 44.1 kHz OR 48 kHz (96 and 192 display properly).
> 
> Maybe I should try that SBz helper program...


Shared mode should use the default format, but if the device doesn't reset to the default format after a temporary override then that's a (windows) bug.


----------



## jmunandar

Anyone have any experience with the ZxR with DT990 Pro 250 ohm headphones?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Shared mode should use the default format, but if the device doesn't reset to the default format after a temporary override then that's a (windows) bug.


Yeah, I just noticed this too since I normally have my DAC's read-out taped over since it's so bloody bright.

Edit: I also tried the older Win10 drivers from 2015, and the issue is still there.

The sample rate output over optical stays on the last sample rate used by the "SPDIF-Out" device (shared or exclusive mode) and just seems to ignore the "Speakers'" device setting. Even using the the "Speakers" in the exclusive mode doesn't do a thing.

Internally, I'm sure the audio is being rendered at the common or exclusive mode settings for the "Speakers," but when it gets handed off to the Optical output, there is another conversion going on.

What is odd too, is that it will remember this last rate (say 96 kHz) during a soft computer reset. But if I shutdown and start the computer or put it to sleep and wake-up, the sample rate will return to the "SPDIF-Out" to 48 kHz (or 44.1 kHz - can't tell again because of my DAC's bug).

for all I know, this could just be a bug for 96 kHz... I'll see if some of my other equipment can tell me the diff between 44.1 and 48...


----------



## BrightCandle

Anyone tried out the Soundblaster G5 who also had a Z/ZXR? I have been seeing some reviews suggesting its got an enhanced SBX mode in it and represents another step in binaural audio and it includes 7.1 channels as well. Curious as to whether its improved the surround sound effect in headphones at all.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> Anyone tried out the Soundblaster G5 who also had a Z/ZXR? I have been seeing some reviews suggesting its got an enhanced SBX mode in it and represents another step in binaural audio and it includes 7.1 channels as well. Curious as to whether its improved the surround sound effect in headphones at all.


Look for some reviews online and see if Windows reports the device as 7.1 instead of 5.1.

I don't doubt it's a newer chip, but how "better," who knows. It's probably just mostly better drivers as the limiting factor in the Sound Core3D chips was that it only has 6 channel DACS integrated, so anything over 5.1 would need an external DAC. So Creative just kept it at 5.1.

To add, I read/ saw somewhere that the SBX Pro Headphone Surround can use a lot more 3D sources if the game/ software is using hardware audio - the game sends the actual 3D positioning data, etc. and the card does it thing with way more granularity - this fact alone id why I wish more games would implement OpenAL. But when I had my X-Fi cards (3 of them in total), the difference between 5.1 and 7.1 when using CMSS-3D Headphone was very minor.

The limit for the SBz line and the G5 even, is if the games just use the Windows Speakers settings... The game renders the audio to 5.1 or 7.1 sources. Then the card 3D'ifies those to your cans.

Also, I would be concerned about noise since you can only get more than stereo into the device for accurate headphone surround with USB and all the ground loop issues that might entail (a crap shoot until you get and try it). Unless you use the optical in for Dolby or DTS surround like for the consoles (although Creative claims the PS4 can use USB audio devices).

More likely this will happen if you just use it as a DAC and use an external headphone amp from the headphone port, since the device powered by the USB port.

If you're using the optical out into your own DAC and other equipment, I'd doubt there would be any ground loop issues because of the optical link.

Knowing Creative though, I'd always go with the newer card (as long as it has the features you want - if the G5 couldn't output it's effects over an optical link, I wouldn't even consider it for it's price) since they tend to not properly support older cards when MS updates something in Windows.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Look for some reviews online and see if Windows reports the device as 7.1 instead of 5.1.
> 
> I don't doubt it's a newer chip, but how "better," who knows. It's probably just mostly better drivers as the limiting factor in the Sound Core3D chips was that it only has 6 channel DACS integrated, so anything over 5.1 would need an external DAC. So Creative just kept it at 5.1.
> 
> To add, I read/ saw somewhere that the SBX Pro Headphone Surround can use a lot more 3D sources if the game/ software is using hardware audio - the game sends the actual 3D positioning data, etc. and the card does it thing with way more granularity - this fact alone id why I wish more games would implement OpenAL. But when I had my X-Fi cards (3 of them in total), the difference between 5.1 and 7.1 when using CMSS-3D Headphone was very minor.
> 
> The limit for the SBz line and the G5 even, is if the games just use the Windows Speakers settings... The game renders the audio to 5.1 or 7.1 sources. Then the card 3D'ifies those to your cans.
> 
> Also, I would be concerned about noise since you can only get more than stereo into the device for accurate headphone surround with USB and all the ground loop issues that might entail (a crap shoot until you get and try it). Unless you use the optical in for Dolby or DTS surround like for the consoles (although Creative claims the PS4 can use USB audio devices).
> 
> More likely this will happen if you just use it as a DAC and use an external headphone amp from the headphone port, since the device powered by the USB port.
> 
> If you're using the optical out into your own DAC and other equipment, I'd doubt there would be any ground loop issues because of the optical link.
> 
> Knowing Creative though, I'd always go with the newer card (as long as it has the features you want - if the G5 couldn't output it's effects over an optical link, I wouldn't even consider it for it's price) since they tend to not properly support older cards when MS updates something in Windows.


From what I've heard about the G5 is it has dolby/DTS decoding support, so you can use it with consoles and get virtual headphone surround. I could be wrong about this though as creative doesn't supply much details.

Other than that possibility, it's purely a stereo device and identical to the E5 minus the internal battery, which is unsurprising considering the E5 had a flaw with the battery expanding. The virtual surround is probably almost identical to what you get on the Z series, just with the additional side channels.

As for OpenAL, it's been long since dead after creative took it and stopped making updates, some have re-implemented it with the same API (and thus mostly compatible with existing OAL titles) but there's nothing truly official with it anymore. FMOD has taken its place for the most part as a does-all-plus-some API engine, I don't personally use it however as I prefer to use the platform's own APIs and systems more directly.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> As for OpenAL, it's been long since dead after creative took it and stopped making updates, some have re-implemented it with the same API (and thus mostly compatible with existing OAL titles) but there's nothing truly official with it anymore. FMOD has taken its place for the most part as a does-all-plus-some API engine, I don't personally use it however as I prefer to use the platform's own APIs and systems more directly.


For me, since I ONLY use headphones, I'd like more hardware sound solutions so you're virtualizing more than 5.1 or 7.1 sources.

The last GREAT OpenAL game I played was Dirt 2 using BlueRipple's OpenAL implementation.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> For me, since I ONLY use headphones, I'd like more _*hardware*_ sound solutions so you're virtualizing more than 5.1 or 7.1 sources.
> 
> The last GREAT OpenAL game I played was Dirt 2 using BlueRipple's OpenAL implementation.


Did you mean software? Because currently 7.1 is the hard limit for hardware unless you either use a form of sound studio device (with custom software) or multiple devices (custom software again). Or at least that's the case until HDMI2.0 becomes the mainstream standard (about 1-2 years from now).

Though the terms hardware and software are very vague in this age, virtually all hardware is programmable and requires a certain level of software. Similarly, software is complex enough that the most common hardware instructions etc are included and can be cross-compiled between devices to a certain degree. It's also becoming the norm for audio to be processed on a dedicated GPU (combination DSPs and the CUs) if the system doesn't already have a HSA processor.


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> From what I've heard about the G5 is it has dolby/DTS decoding support, so you can use it with consoles and get virtual headphone surround.


Definitely doesn't have DTS/Dolby support for input, it can't interface with consoles as a result.

From what I can tell from head-fi is that people think its worse than SBX pro for surround sound.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> Definitely doesn't have DTS/Dolby support for input, it can't interface with consoles as a result.
> 
> From what I can tell from head-fi is that people think its worse than SBX pro for surround sound.


Yea, i had the G5 because of its 7.1, with the same thinking like you have, but... no.
It's everything but an upgrade to the surround of the SB-Z.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Did you mean software? Because currently 7.1 is the hard limit for hardware unless you either use a form of sound studio device (with custom software) or multiple devices (custom software again). Or at least that's the case until HDMI2.0 becomes the mainstream standard (about 1-2 years from now).
> 
> Though the terms hardware and software are very vague in this age, virtually all hardware is programmable and requires a certain level of software. Similarly, software is complex enough that the most common hardware instructions etc are included and can be cross-compiled between devices to a certain degree. It's also becoming the norm for audio to be processed on a dedicated GPU (combination DSPs and the CUs) if the system doesn't already have a HSA processor.


What I mean is that if a game uses "hardware" audio, it will pass the sound data and 3-D data to the card to process with HRTF with much more granularity - this is how you can to above and below effects in Headphone.

In software audio, the program usually renders the sound to 5.1 or 7.1 speakers (the Windows setting). Then the card uses HRTF on only 5 or 7 unique, co-planar positions.

Games CAN do HRTF, but very few games do. OpenAL games can all be hacked to do this. But there is no technical reason why EVERY FMOD or WWISE game can include some HRTF mode to get the super granular HRTF effects.

An easy approach would be for devs to tack on Dolby or DTS Headphone, but those aren't suited for gaming since they still only take a 5.1 or 7.1 speaker setup and virtualize from that. SBX Pro Studio, CMSS-3D Headphone, various OpenAL configs (software), can basically HRTF from a sphere around your head instead of a few discrete speaker sources.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> What I mean is that if a game uses "hardware" audio, it will pass the sound data and 3-D data to the card to process with HRTF with much more granularity - this is how you can to above and below effects in Headphone.
> 
> In software audio, the program usually renders the sound to 5.1 or 7.1 speakers (the Windows setting). Then the card uses HRTF on only 5 or 7 unique, co-planar positions.
> 
> Games CAN do HRTF, but very few games do. OpenAL games can all be hacked to do this. But there is no technical reason why EVERY FMOD or WWISE game can include some HRTF mode to get the super granular HRTF effects.
> 
> An easy approach would be for devs to tack on Dolby or DTS Headphone, but those aren't suited for gaming since they still only take a 5.1 or 7.1 speaker setup and virtualize from that. SBX Pro Studio, CMSS-3D Headphone, various OpenAL configs (software), can basically HRTF from a sphere around your head instead of a few discrete speaker sources.


Pretty much any application that utilises an external DLL for the implementation of an API can have said DLL swapped with a custom one, including opengl and directX (valve did this to port their games to linux, replacing the DX renderer with an OGL wrapper). This is the preferred way to use most APIs as it allows the application to be updated to support new platforms and updates without having to re-compile the whole thing.

Pretty much any audio engine API (ie; not the raw platform APIs) that I know of uses playback of audio sources with a 3D position simply because this is the easiest way to do it. Depending on the game (and API) it may also plug in a collision mesh of the map and/or filters such as HRTF. However this is virtually always going to be in software (including GPU shaders) simply because there's nothing standard and available to end users that can handle these complexities, X-Fi can only do buffer mixing and basic echo and the soundcore chips can only do fixed processing from a 5.1 source (when they work that is...). Trueaudio is an exception as it's more or less implemented as a codec, its DSP cores can do some basic mixing etc but more complex functions may be offloaded to the GPU's CUs, as is the case with their trueaudio 2 implementation for VR.

Dolby and DTS are basically the same as creative's virtual headphone as they all take 5.1 or 7.1 sources and apply horizontal HRTF.

TLDR; consumer soundcards (and most DSPs in general) that actually expose a hardware API can only accelerate fixed size and count buffer mixing and optionally provide horizontal HRTF. If you want true 3D audio in headphones you have to expose the raw 2 channels (192KHz 24bit recommended) and let the audio engine do its thing.


----------



## umeng2002

I could have sworn the X-Fi, Sound Core3d, and now SB-Axx1 when using EAX via what ever API or OpenAL EFX, can use the HRTF on the true 3D positional data. I remember there being some MacroFX option to get the height virtualization on the X-Fi cards.

I was just fooling around with Amnesia The Dark Decent, ran openal-info32 in the game's binary folder, and it reports it uses the Creative OpenAL, and sure enough, the SBX Pro is doing the HRTF, and too me it sounds like more than 5.1 HRTF.

In fact, Creative's OpenAL implementation explicitly says it has extensions for EAX 1 thru 5 and EMULATED EAX 3 and 4. So if it's truely hardware EAX, shouldn't it be able to do HRTF on more than 5.1 speakers.

I know the SBz line is limited to 5.1 when the game is processing the data for HRTF, but that was my point of wanting more hardware audio rendering to get better granularity in the HRTFs.

Although, again, I still don't know why ALL games don't have HRTF output implemented.

It seems that sound, on a technical level, is always left by the wayside in video games. Even today, you have many games without LFE channel, 4.0 setup, etc.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I could have sworn the X-Fi, Sound Core3d, and now SB-Axx1 when using EAX via what ever API or OpenAL EFX, can use the HRTF on the true 3D positional data. I remember there being some MacroFX option to get the height virtualization on the X-Fi cards.
> 
> I was just fooling around with Amnesia The Dark Decent, ran openal-info32 in the game's binary folder, and it reports it uses the Creative OpenAL, and sure enough, the SBX Pro is doing the HRTF, and too me it sounds like more than 5.1 HRTF.
> 
> In fact, Creative's OpenAL implementation explicitly says it has extensions for EAX 1 thru 5 and EMULATED EAX 3 and 4. So if it's truely hardware EAX, shouldn't it be able to do HRTF on more than 5.1 speakers.
> 
> I know the SBz line is limited to 5.1 when the game is processing the data for HRTF, but that was my point of wanting more hardware audio rendering to get better granularity in the HRTFs.


There may or may not be specific 3D HRTF instructions available on some cards, but I doubt the hardware is actually able to fully process the data, so if it is in fact there it's possibly an extra software pass.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Although, again, I still don't know why ALL games don't have HRTF output implemented.
> 
> It seems that sound, on a technical level, is always left by the wayside in video games. Even today, you have many games without LFE channel, 4.0 setup, etc.


Unfortunately, this is the case for pretty much everything, the majority of audio implementations just involve lazy function calls to an established API that may or may not be able to provide its own HRTF and other effects. One of the biggest issues with this as well however is true HRTF needs environment data and some form of head tracking, so if you were to "update" the game/application with an implementation that provides HRTF, it may or may not work very effectively...


----------



## umeng2002

Just an update to what I said before with Amnesia,

When I set the game to just use the Creative OpenAL version, the HRFT is pretty weak and sounds like a 5.1 HRTF - the SBX Pro Surround shuts off automatically when the game runs and turns back on when the game quits.

The best way, and why I think the Sound Core3d chip can HRTF with true 3D audio data, is that when I use the OpenAL Soft with the Creative OpenAL as the router (the game runs on "OpenAL Soft Speakers"), the HRTF result is LIGHT YEARS better (elevation and everything) - BUT ONLY when I have SBX headphone Surround on. The SBX headphone Surround button stayed on the entire time unlike before.

(In fact, openal-info32 reports that OpenAL Soft doesn't even find my 'Stereo = OpenAL Soft HRTF' setting because it just finds the default Speakers thru the Creative OpenAL router.)

So with SBX Headphone surround off, it goes back to horrible stereo panning. If this approach was purely software, how would the SBX Pro headphone surround effect the result?... unless the creative driver switches over to CPU SBX processing in these cases









If I change my default sound device to the Optical stereo output, "OpenAL Soft on SPDIF-Out" seems to use the OpenAL Soft HRTF (I configured OpenAL Soft to it's default HRTF when using stereo output) - NOT SBX Pro since turning it on or off doesn't change the sound. It's a good implementation, but using "OpenAL Soft on Speakers" with SBX Surround headphone CLEARLY sounds the best.


----------



## X584EVA

Why the hell is Pokerstars crashing my Soundcard after half an hour or so. Every single time??!!


----------



## scare19

Hi guys, how can i setup my Sennheiser Game Zero with sound blaster z for games ( Battlefield 4 ) and movies ? I have sbx turned off, in windows i have headphone sets as 5.1. i want the best audio quality









Inviato dal mio ONE A2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scare19*
> 
> Hi guys, how can i setup my Sennheiser Game Zero with sound blaster z for games ( Battlefield 4 ) and movies ? I have sbx turned off, in windows i have headphone sets as 5.1. i want the best audio quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio ONE A2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


Plug it into the Headphone port on the card. Plug the mic into the mic input on the card.

Set Windows Speakers to 5.1 (Creative default).

Set the Creative Control Panel Speaker to Headphones.

Turn on SBX Pro Surround to between 33% and like 60% - for me it sounds best between 35% and 45%.

For listening to music or any audio without Headphone Surround Virtualization, turn off SBX Surround.

Turn the Headphone's volume control to 100%, and control the volume with the Sound Card.

If you're not using the mic, avoid "gamer" headphones.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Edit: Nevermind I solved figured out I could put the daughterboard in the very first PCI slot behind my gpu. Ribbon cable barely reached and has an awkward twist though lol.

Just curious, what exactly does the SBX surround effect do, if windows and programs detect you having 5.1 speakers? Do you just use it in conjunction with Dolby or DTS when a game has bad audio options?

Also what would be the best way to watch blu-rays? I'm watching through PowerDVD 10 with speakers set to 6 and "Output mode" set to "TrueTheatre Surround", then I turn on Dolby Digital Live through Soundblaser Panel.

This is using headphones set to 5.1 though windows 10.

Thanks in advance. Really wish the manual explained what exactly all of the features do.


----------



## scare19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scare19*
> 
> Hi guys, how can i setup my Sennheiser Game Zero with sound blaster z for games ( Battlefield 4 ) and movies ? I have sbx turned off, in windows i have headphone sets as 5.1. i want the best audio quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio ONE A2003 utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Plug it into the Headphone port on the card. Plug the mic into the mic input on the card.
> 
> Set Windows Speakers to 5.1 (Creative default).
> 
> Set the Creative Control Panel Speaker to Headphones.
> 
> Turn on SBX Pro Surround to between 33% and like 60% - for me it sounds best between 35% and 45%.
> 
> For listening to music or any audio without Headphone Surround Virtualization, turn off SBX Surround.
> 
> Turn the Headphone's volume control to 100%, and control the volume with the Sound Card.
> 
> If you're not using the mic, avoid "gamer" headphones.
Click to expand...

Why volume of card on 100% ?

Inviato dal mio ONE A2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scare19*
> 
> Why volume of card on 100% ?
> 
> Inviato dal mio ONE A2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ideally, unless the output was too hot (too high of Vrms level), you'd want the dedicated headphone amp controlling the volume.


----------



## Brujah

Hi friends. I have a problem with my Sound Blaster Z Beam Microphone.

I have been playing CS:GO with Sennheiser HD518 and this beam microphone, sticked on top of the monitor with no issues. But 2 days ago when I was playing Battlefield 1, I can not communicate with my squad.

I checked the usual settings but the green signal never rises when there is enough sound around.

What can be the problem?

I'm using Windows 10 and tried many option to fix this issue but no luck so far...

Reinstalled the drivers etc...


----------



## x7007

Btw to fix the issue where the sound card doesn't detect you need to slow your boot to time, means to delay it and not using Fast Boot in the bios. I delayed my boot by 4/5 seconds and the sound card always detect now after computer off and on. if anyone who has still has the issue or searching for it. Also I don't have the weird crazy cracking where the sound card put out hearing deafening high tone which was fix by also this and uninstalling/reinstalling the drivers.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brujah*
> 
> Hi friends. I have a problem with my Sound Blaster Z Beam Microphone.
> 
> I have been playing CS:GO with Sennheiser HD518 and this beam microphone, sticked on top of the monitor with no issues. But 2 days ago when I was playing Battlefield 1, I can not communicate with my squad.
> 
> I checked the usual settings but the green signal never rises when there is enough sound around.
> 
> What can be the problem?
> 
> I'm using Windows 10 and tried many option to fix this issue but no luck so far...
> 
> Reinstalled the drivers etc...


Have you checked that the microphone/ACM itself works via another computer or device? also because the jack on the card is a shared line+mic in, make sure it's still set to microphone input. If you have the case front panel jacks plugged in to the card I would suggest unplugging them at least temporarily.


----------



## Brujah

It is still microphone input. I didn't try on another machine, but i will. It is connected directly to the sound card.


----------



## RaXelliX

I would rather bet on W10 being the culprit. Things constantly break and shift around there. It's like a f*ucking live puzzle lol.
Have you checked that mic boost is at max in audio settings? (recording devices).


----------



## Brujah

Yes it is maxed out. Wwhen sliding the tilt between 0-30db it causes some noise if I don't open crysal clear voice on SB settings.

I will try to uninstall AMD drivers as well and unplug the mic. Then I install sound and graphics card drivers... Then I will reconnect the mic.

If these can not make it go... I dont play BF1 I assume


----------



## Brujah

1- Uninstalling AMD drivers
2- Uninstallind SB drivers
3- Uninstalling related drivers via device management
4- Reinstalling AMD drivers
5- Reinstalling SB drivers

solved my issue.


----------



## Brujah

After entering Battlefield 1, the same issue occurs.

What the ****...

Tried Samsung headphones and its microphone works but with this SB*Z Beam Mic no luck.

What kind of problem is that?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brujah*
> 
> After entering Battlefield 1, the same issue occurs.
> 
> What the ****...
> 
> Tried Samsung headphones and its microphone works but with this SB*Z Beam Mic no luck.
> 
> What kind of problem is that?


I don't have Battlefield one but this sounds familiar for other games that I have played. Check your sound settings in BF 1 and make they are not set to headset only or some other setting that is screwing things up. Also if you should check the SB control panel (while in game BF1) to ensure that BF1 isn't automatically switching your sound card from speakers to headphones.
One last thing is this may be a bug with BF 1 that they need to patch.

It might be better to go find the BF 1 forum on EA.com and post your issue there if none of the suggestion on this thread help.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brujah*
> 
> After entering Battlefield 1, the same issue occurs.
> 
> What the ****...
> 
> Tried Samsung headphones and its microphone works but with this SB*Z Beam Mic no luck.
> 
> What kind of problem is that?


What are you plugging the samsung headset mic into?


----------



## Brujah

I will try your suggestion.

I have changed it to headphones in game settings. I always change it when I play a new game because I always use headphones.


----------



## Brujah

Into the mic socket in the sound card. Only to try if its mic works or not. And it works... Very quiet but it works.


----------



## Crizume

So I have one sound blaster Z and love it.
I am debating on getting a second one for my htpc but have a question I was hoping someone could help with. I plan on buying a high end receiver and setting up a 5.1 audio system when I move into my new home next month. Will the sound card help in that situation or am I better off running the sound through HDMI from my graphics card. If the sound card does help what would be the best way to connect it? spdif or 3.5mm to rca.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> So I have one sound blaster Z and love it.
> I am debating on getting a second one for my htpc but have a question I was hoping someone could help with. I plan on buying a high end receiver and setting up a 5.1 audio system when I move into my new home next month. Will the sound card help in that situation or am I better off running the sound through HDMI from my graphics card. If the sound card does help what would be the best way to connect it? spdif or 3.5mm to rca.


Technically HDMI from sound card will give the best sound since HDMI can deliver uncompressed surround to the receiver, while optical SPDIF results in lossy surround. Whether or not you'll hear the difference is another matter entirely. 3.5mm to RCA is the worst option because you'd be using the sound card's DAC, and pretty much any A/V receiver is a better DAC than the Sound Blaster Z.

If you play older PC games and/or OpenAL games (*here* is a list of popular games and what sound API's they use, you'd have to single out OpenAL ones and see if you play them), then you'd benefit from a sound card. You can use Creative ALchemy to restore their EAX effects which are superb, although for modern OpenAL games I don't think there's a benefit with modern Creative sound cards (but there is a benefit with X-Fi sound cards).


----------



## umeng2002

Yeah, I would just use your graphics card's HDMI audio.

Who knows if MS will change something in the W10 stack, again, and break DTS and DD encoding, again...

If you want the Creative DSP effects, you might use their MB3 software package and that *MIGHT* output to the graphics card HDMI audio.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> So I have one sound blaster Z and love it.
> I am debating on getting a second one for my htpc but have a question I was hoping someone could help with. I plan on buying a high end receiver and setting up a 5.1 audio system when I move into my new home next month. Will the sound card help in that situation or am I better off running the sound through HDMI from my graphics card. If the sound card does help what would be the best way to connect it? spdif or 3.5mm to rca.


First off, that is a great case! I also have a Pantom 820.
Now for the sound card.
I am no expert on this and I have not messed with receiver systems in a few years but I may be doing that soon to build a 7.1 surround system, and with that I will definitely need to use HDMI out from my video card.
Consequently there are others on here who will be able to answer and explain this way better than I can and also probably correct me on a few points...
From what I understand receivers generally alter the sound signal themselves to what ever you select for the output option. If the incoming signal is of a dolby digital or some other special signal that the receiver can decode it will usually need that as a raw signal and not pre-processed through the sound card.

I believe you will get better sound quality if you use HDMI out from your video card to the receiver for the sound processing.

But hopefully someone else will chime in and correct me.....lol


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> So I have one sound blaster Z and love it.
> I am debating on getting a second one for my htpc but have a question I was hoping someone could help with. I plan on buying a high end receiver and setting up a 5.1 audio system when I move into my new home next month. Will the sound card help in that situation or am I better off running the sound through HDMI from my graphics card. If the sound card does help what would be the best way to connect it? spdif or 3.5mm to rca.


That depends on the receiver in question, for the most part HDMI is better but the card will provide its own audio processing without needing a 3rd party APO or using the receiver's processing. However, for proper surround with the card you'll have to use the analogue outputs, which for the most part means a redundant digital > analogue > digital conversion that may not be very ideal. But if you want you can always just use the DTS or dolby encoding options for lossy surround, or just pass PCM stereo only.

What you could do however is use HDMI as the main audio system and have the receiver feed back audio via a toslink output (assuming the receiver has one and it can mix-down to PCM stereo) into the card and use the card as a special headphone amp. This also has the advantage of allowing the PC audio to run independently (to headphones or another set of speakers) of the receiver for various uses.

But for the most part I'd just recommend HDMI and a equaliser APO, if you need one...


----------



## Crizume

Thank you all for the quick and informative replies. Really appreciated.


----------



## Shark00n

Hey guys!

I have a ZX which I bought over the ZX specifically because of the ACM and it's built in mic, I was hoping to get good voice quality in a wire and hassle free way.

However, although the sound quality is pretty good, I'm getting very choppy recordings. Using Teamspeak, in games, Skype, etc, the sound captured from the mic stops every 2 to 3 seconds, it's very quick but makes it difficult for people trying to understand me. I have Crystal Voice disabled and there was some improvement, but the choppyness is still there and it sucks...

Any idea on how to fix this? Thanks!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shark00n*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I have a ZXR which I bought over the ZX specifically because of the ACM and it's built in mic, I was hoping to get good voice quality in a wire and hassle free way.
> 
> However, although the sound quality is pretty good, I'm getting very choppy recordings. Using Teamspeak, in games, Skype, etc, the sound captured from the mic stops every 2 to 3 seconds, it's very quick but makes it difficult for people trying to understand me. I have Crystal Voice disabled and there was some improvement, but the choppyness is still there and it sucks...
> 
> Any idea on how to fix this? Thanks!


Do you have any other sound issues, like when playing music or other things?

If you do then you could try one of the registry patches that have been posted on this forum a few times. Here is *the post for the registry patch* that worked for me.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shark00n*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I have a ZX which I bought over the ZX specifically because of the ACM and it's built in mic, I was hoping to get good voice quality in a wire and hassle free way.
> 
> However, although the sound quality is pretty good, I'm getting very choppy recordings. Using Teamspeak, in games, Skype, etc, the sound captured from the mic stops every 2 to 3 seconds, it's very quick but makes it difficult for people trying to understand me. I have Crystal Voice disabled and there was some improvement, but the choppyness is still there and it sucks...
> 
> Any idea on how to fix this? Thanks!


sounds like the voice activation level of the programs is set too high for the actual mic-level.
Are you using +30dB mic-boost already, and have the level at max?


----------



## Shark00n

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Do you have any other sound issues, like when playing music or other things?
> 
> If you do then you could try one of the registry patches that have been posted on this forum a few times. Here is *the post for the registry patch* that worked for me.


No problems playing music.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> sounds like the voice activation level of the programs is set too high for the actual mic-level.
> Are you using +30dB mic-boost already, and have the level at max?


My programs are push-to-talk, I have the boost at 20dB.

I think the problem is really only with Steam. I updated the drivers, uninstalled any realtek stuff, disabled my onboard audio and the mic is now good on evertything but steam where it's awfuly choppy.
I've searched a lot on the internet and can't find a solution yet


----------



## sun100

Okay so i got my Z and thought everything worked great, that is until i noticed the obvious latency via spdif in games, so i figured i'd rather go 5.1 analog instead.

Oh boy, did i stir some poop alright..

So basically, no matter what i do, i cant get 5.1 to properly function via analog (3x stereo jacks) to my Logitech Z906. The speakers worked perfectly with my built in sound card and same cables just until 2 days ago.
The problem is:
1. i can't get sub/center to poop out any sound (everything connected as it should be)
2. Windows 10 somehow keeps reverting the setup from 5.1 to stereo and i cant hear any sound from sub/center if i test via Windows settings
3. Sometimes i can hear very very low sound on sub from sound blaster control panel speaker test.

Running the card in PCIEx1.
Tried old drivers after sweeping off the current drivers, reseating the card, swapping around cables, new cables.

Optical works just fine, the only problem i have is really high latency which basically kills any game immersion, otherwise i wouldnt even bother with analog.

BTW, is there a possibility to run optical AND analog parallel? Meaning that i can just swap input on my speakers when I, for example want to watch movie with DTS.

My dear overclockerfrands, help!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sun100*
> 
> Okay so i got my Z and thought everything worked great, that is until i noticed the obvious latency via spdif in games, so i figured i'd rather go 5.1 analog instead.
> 
> Oh boy, did i stir some poop alright..
> 
> So basically, no matter what i do, i cant get 5.1 to properly function via analog (3x stereo jacks) to my Logitech Z906. The speakers worked perfectly with my built in sound card and same cables just until 2 days ago.
> The problem is:
> 1. i can't get sub/center to poop out any sound (everything connected as it should be)
> 2. Windows 10 somehow keeps reverting the setup from 5.1 to stereo and i cant hear any sound from sub/center if i test via Windows settings
> 3. Sometimes i can hear very very low sound on sub from sound blaster control panel speaker test.
> 
> Running the card in PCIEx1.
> Tried old drivers after sweeping off the current drivers, reseating the card, swapping around cables, new cables.
> 
> Optical works just fine, the only problem i have is really high latency which basically kills any game immersion, otherwise i wouldnt even bother with analog.
> 
> BTW, is there a possibility to run optical AND analog parallel? Meaning that i can just swap input on my speakers when I, for example want to watch movie with DTS.
> 
> My dear overclockerfrands, help!


I have the same sound set up. My Z card works great with my z906 speakers (which I got used). The subwoofer on the z906 set kicks some major bass!

Double check all your setting in the SB control panel along with ensuring that you have "Speakers Sound Blaster Z" selected as the playback device on the windows sound panel. It might also be a good idea to disable all other Playback devices just to see if one of them is causing the issue (like the onboard sound).

Your z906 should have a control module that allows you to switch between the different inputs, so yes you can use both and just switch between the two when you prefer. I only use SPDIF as it sounds awesome on these speakers.

You might want to switch out optical cables to see if that corrects the latency in game when on SPDIF.


----------



## sun100

Thanks for help, turns out my card was a dud.
Got a replacement and it works like a charm


----------



## x7007

Can you please tell me how to fix this crazy noise randomly comes and only fix is restart ?

http://www92.zippyshare.com/v/uY25CiMI/file.html

I recorded the sound coming from my speakers/headphones whichever I chose and it just randomly makes the sound crazy at first and it becomes more loud.

Please tell me how to fix this, this is the only problem I have with this card now. I am going insane.

Does anyone else this happened ?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Can you please tell me how to fix this crazy noise randomly comes and only fix is restart ?
> 
> http://www92.zippyshare.com/v/uY25CiMI/file.html
> 
> I recorded the sound coming from my speakers/headphones whichever I chose and it just randomly makes the sound crazy at first and it becomes more loud.
> 
> Please tell me how to fix this, this is the only problem I have with this card now. I am going insane.
> 
> Does anyone else this happened ?


this download site seems to be bad - redirects me to some trash if i click "download"...

To the problem: IIRC this can be prevented by disabling fast boot in the BIOS.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> this download site seems to be bad - redirects me to some trash if i click "download"...
> 
> To the problem: IIRC this can be prevented by disabling fast boot in the BIOS.


Fast Boot is already disabled , this fix the issue with the card not detected.

and adding to that Delaying the boot by 5 seconds fix the issue completely.

But this noise issue is different .

So I've uploaded it to other site

Weird Sound.3gp - 878 KB

please someone check it.

OFFTOPIC :

You need Ublock+Adblock+Antipopblock to remove all the things the site is opening, I don't have a single popup or redirect when downloading. you can also RightClick Save As.. and it will download.

I'm using Ublock + TamperMonkey Anti-Block Killer /Reek + Popup Blocker Pro + SafeBrowse + Custom Filters from here https://filterlists.com/

Then you won't have anything poping up on you at least if you keep it updated and adding the right filters.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> OFFTOPIC :
> 
> You need Ublock+Adblock+Antipopblock to remove all the things the site is opening, I don't have a single popup or redirect when downloading. you can also RightClick Save As.. and it will download.
> 
> I'm using Ublock + TamperMonkey Anti-Block Killer /Reek + Popup Blocker Pro + SafeBrowse + Custom Filters from here https://filterlists.com/
> 
> Then you won't have anything poping up on you at least if you keep it updated and adding the right filters.


No mate, you need to use an upload site without this adware crap in the first place.








I always use "drop box", it's as legit as it gets, and you can play soundfiles directly from the site.


----------



## kurtextrem

My suggestion would be using Youtube + a static image. One question in first place: Does it sound like a mosquito?


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> No mate, you need to use an upload site without this adware crap in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always use "drop box", it's as legit as it gets, and you can play soundfiles directly from the site.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> My suggestion would be using Youtube + a static image. One question in first place: Does it sound like a mosquito?


Yes it does sound like weird mosquito very harsh and loud and screaming.

I don't know how to upload to youtube an audio file, kill me but it's too much time.

here is megz.nz from my account, mega doesn't have any popups or adware.

https://mega.nz/#!yxwxlRLA!V9uSuaL3ag3JmBLnBRh3zhbNctd7OC0qwJuxsBUNBZQ


----------



## kurtextrem

Do you have a GTX 970?


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> Do you have a GTX 970?


I had
970 had the issue with it too. have the Inno3d gtx1080 for like 6 months or something, as soon as it came out. still the issue exist.


----------



## x7007

So anyone have an idea what it happens ? it happened again even after reinstalling the drivers.


----------



## kurtextrem

I think the problem is called coil whine. I'm not too sure why the Soundblaster picks it up, but yeah, Google it.
The funny thing is, at least for me, I only hear it when I start an intense 3d application (rainbow six siege for example). After a while it disappears again (even if the game is still running). I hear it through my headphone and other ppl in the call hear it too.


----------



## fenice19

Hi, i'm new .
I've a problem with my ZxR and windows 10 AU.
With win 10 november update all work fine with creative Win 10 driver.
But now upgrading to win 10 AU and insert my card after updateit is recognized as Recon3D and doesn't work ( error 10 on device manager).
unable to install drivers from disk or other ( hardware not recognized).
If my card is inserted before win 10AU update system lock and revert to old build.
I've two nvidia titan sli mode on my MoBo Asrock Extreme 11 X99 intel i7 5920 28 lane pci and i've disabled onboard realtec audio

Same issue if i try to change pcie position for my Zxr.

If i use window 10 (1055 built "november update" the card is recognized and all work fine.
someone could help me ?

best wishes.


----------



## Casper123123123

Hey guys,

Anyone experience random analog output (headphones) not working by using ASIO? I use it via foobard 1.3.13 player

Details:

I've discovered random sound disappearing if you use ASIO

My config:

-Creative panel is switched to headphones
-Additionally it provides a sound via optical cable by selecting it via CP

I use foobar 1.3.13 and really annoyed that sometimes sound just disappears in headphones and I have to enter Creative Control Panel and re-switch to speakers and back to heaphones + set up all options from CP

Creative do something as your driver sucks hard. You have to fix such kind of issues

*Note: This lasts for over 1 year and still no driver update from Creative for ZxR regarding this issue

Best Regards,
DJ_Cas

My config:
CPU: Intel i7-3770k 4.5Ghz
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H70 with Enermax Everest x2 coolers
MB: Asus P8Z77-V Pro Bios 2104
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum (CMD16GX3M4A2133C9) 4x4Gb 2133Mhz 1.5v
GPU: Asus GTX 1080 Founders Edition
Sound Blaster: Creative ZxR
LAN card: Visiontek Killer 2100 NIC
SSD: OCZ Vector 512Gb FW 3.0
HDD: WD 2Tb Black Caviar
Monitor: BenQ 3D XL2720T 120Hz
PSU: Enermax MaxRevo 1350Wts
Webcam: Logitech C920
Headset: Sennheiser PC 350 Special Edition
Keyboard: Logitech G710+ FW 0x8000
Mouse: Logitech G502 FW 88.2.17
MousePad: Razer Destructor 2
UPS: APC Smart-UPS 1500VA USB & Serial 230V

Acoustics:
Reciever/Amplifier: Yamaha RX-V659
Front speakers: Energy C500
SubWoofer: AudioPro

Win 10 x64 Pro build 14393.447


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> I think the problem is called coil whine. I'm not too sure why the Soundblaster picks it up, but yeah, Google it.
> The funny thing is, at least for me, I only hear it when I start an intense 3d application (rainbow six siege for example). After a while it disappears again (even if the game is still running). I hear it through my headphone and other ppl in the call hear it too.


seriously can anyone hear the file ?

I am asking just one thing and no one even say it happened to them. I mean no one had this issue ? if you hear it then you will know what I mean. I can't explain it. I am trying to explain but the answers are not correct to the problem in hand.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casper123123123*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone experience random analog output (headphones) not working by using ASIO? I use it via foobard 1.3.13 player


I know this is not what you want to hear,but i'd try WASAPI if you have problems with ASIO. I've never liked ASIO,the volume was always too high.


----------



## spritable

Hi guys,

Maybe a little bit off topic, but since I'm planning to by SB Z, so...

I have the following wondering. Currently I have an X-Fi Titanium (non HD) which was serving me well for the last 7-8 years. However I have the a problem with it and I'm planning to go for a Sound Blaster Z. The problem is that I have a static buzzing sound with the X-Fi coming out of one of the speakers (right) only when I play intensive 3D games. If it is very quiet I can even hear a very low buzzing even in windows, changing frequency/volume while moving the mouse and switching windows.

I have a Sennheiser PC 360 and I started hearing this buzzing noise when I bypassed (DIY) the volume control on the headset. Apparently the buzzing was there before the DIY, but I always had the volume control on the headset around the lowest setting and never heart it. Now with whatever headphone or headset I try, the buzzing is there. Even on my home theater setup - Sony receiver and Jamo speakers.

I've read a lot for this issue and even Creative admitted that this happens for X-Fi cards on some systems.

Believe me, I've tried almost every single trick trying to remove the buzzing - remove CPU overclock, remove GPU overclock, even under-clocked it, move the sound card to all other available PCI-Ex slots, move the video card to a different slot, disable integrated sound card, tried different Creative drivers, tried PAX drivers, changing the sample rate 24-48-96, even tried creating a DIY "emr shield" out of tin foil and cardboard (do not laugh). Nothing worked.

My question is, will I have the same buzzing sound when I upgrade to Sound Blaster Z? I know it is very hard to answer this question before I try it, but I was wondering if someone had the same experience as me. Probably the hardware shielding that Z has will help in this case?

An external SB card is probably a solution (was looking at SB E5), but I don't want the cable clutter and it is more expensive that the "Z".
I really want my software EQ, so an external DAC is probably the last resort.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## TheBloodEagle

It does look like the Z has better shielding against EMI and probably better power regulation to diminish any buzzing. But I don't own one so cant' say for sure.


----------



## Paul17041993

If you get buzzing out of the card when the GPU/system is under load, you likely have a bad PSU. However having the card too close to a GPU can also cause it.

If you have the case front panel audio plugged into the card then remove it, that's also prone to noise due to commonly sharing the ground with the USB. If you want you could also mod the front panel board/block to separate the grounds. However, regardless, it's highly recommended to not use the front panel with dedicated soundcards anyway, just use the back ports.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Can you please tell me how to fix this crazy noise randomly comes and only fix is restart ?
> 
> I recorded the sound coming from my speakers/headphones whichever I chose and it just randomly makes the sound crazy at first and it becomes more loud.
> 
> Please tell me how to fix this, this is the only problem I have with this card now. I am going insane.
> 
> Does anyone else this happened ?


Sounds like buffer corruption, there's a registry patch in past posts that you could try. (apply patch and reboot, nothing else)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> No mate, you need to use an upload site without this adware crap in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always use "drop box", it's as legit as it gets, and you can play soundfiles directly from the site.


Keeping in mind they may be in a country that blocks our common sites, but otherwise I also recommend dropbox and also google drive and onedrive (I use the later two as I already have google and microsoft accounts).


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> If you get buzzing out of the card when the GPU/system is under load, you likely have a bad PSU. However having the card too close to a GPU can also cause it.
> 
> If you have the case front panel audio plugged into the card then remove it, that's also prone to noise due to commonly sharing the ground with the USB. If you want you could also mod the front panel board/block to separate the grounds. However, regardless, it's highly recommended to not use the front panel with dedicated soundcards anyway, just use the back ports.
> Sounds like buffer corruption, there's a registry patch in past posts that you could try. (apply patch and reboot, nothing else)
> Keeping in mind they may be in a country that blocks our common sites, but otherwise I also recommend dropbox and also google drive and onedrive (I use the later two as I already have google and microsoft accounts).


Thanks paul !!

did anyone said it fixed the same exactly issue ? please tell me they do. this problem driving me insane and it is the only problem I had. I had the issue 2 same time in a row .

can you send me the link or tell me the name of the file maybe there are 2 versions or aomething I want to test it in one time .


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Thanks paul !!
> 
> did anyone said it fixed the same exactly issue ? please tell me they do. this problem driving me insane and it is the only problem I had. I had the issue 2 same time in a row .
> 
> can you send me the link or tell me the name of the file maybe there are 2 versions or aomething I want to test it in one time .


I had similar issues in the past more than once. Every time I get a major update to windows I have to reapply the patch and reset all my sound settings so save this file if it works for you.
Here is a link to the last post with the registry patch that worked for me. If that one does not work there is another patch maybe a page or a few back. I am not sure of the differences in the two patches, but the previous one did not work for me.

Edit: Does anyone here have admin rights for this thread?If so I think it would be a great idea to take the two patches and edit the first post so they are more easily found.


----------



## alexci30

Hello, pardon me for my English

I have a sound blaster xzr, can you pass me several profiles for music and games?

Where can I get music profiles to load in panel control by studio?

Thank you


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexci30*
> 
> Hello, pardon me for my English
> 
> I have a sound blaster xzr, can you pass me several profiles for music and games?
> 
> Where can I get music profiles to load in panel control by studio?
> 
> Thank you


There are no special profiles for music and/or games. In fact I don't think there is even a way to save any profile for export. It is all based on your own preferences as everyone's tastes are different.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> If you get buzzing out of the card when the GPU/system is under load, you likely have a bad PSU. However having the card too close to a GPU can also cause it.
> 
> If you have the case front panel audio plugged into the card then remove it, that's also prone to noise due to commonly sharing the ground with the USB. If you want you could also mod the front panel board/block to separate the grounds. However, regardless, it's highly recommended to not use the front panel with dedicated soundcards anyway, just use the back ports.
> Sounds like buffer corruption, there's a registry patch in past posts that you could try. (apply patch and reboot, nothing else)
> Keeping in mind they may be in a country that blocks our common sites, but otherwise I also recommend dropbox and also google drive and onedrive (I use the later two as I already have google and microsoft accounts).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Thanks paul !!
> 
> did anyone said it fixed the same exactly issue ? please tell me they do. this problem driving me insane and it is the only problem I had. I had the issue 2 same time in a row .
> 
> can you send me the link or tell me the name of the file maybe there are 2 versions or aomething I want to test it in one time .


For now the problem didn't happen. using the registry, I am still checking. I hope this fix the issue.


----------



## alexci30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> There are no special profiles for music and/or games. In fact I don't think there is even a way to save any profile for export. It is all based on your own preferences as everyone's tastes are different.


Hola si se puede, alguien me puede pasar sus perfiles ?¿

Hi if you can, someone can pass me their profiles ?¿

https://postimg.org/image/wxpzc64zj/subir foto


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexci30*
> 
> Hola si se puede, alguien me puede pasar sus perfiles ?¿
> 
> Hi if you can, someone can pass me their profiles ?¿
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/wxpzc64zj/subir foto


Ha, imagine that! I never even looked at that button let alone create any profiles. Consequently I leave my eq flat because any tweaking makes other areas sound not as good.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I just realized I never selected the Dolby Digital Live encoder in the menu; it's been a year. Derp.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> I just realized I never selected the Dolby Digital Live encoder in the menu; it's been a year. Derp.


DTS Interactive is better though?


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> DTS Interactive is better though?


I don't have that option. I have the plain basic Recon3D currently.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> DTS Interactive is better though?


Here is an article I found that explains the differences.


----------



## scare19

guys i have a strange problem with my soundblaster z. Sometimes i lost configuration for my heaset in windows, 5.1 no full range, and i have to set stereo mode and after restore 5.1. How it is possible ?


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Here is an article I found that explains the differences.


Oh thanks, was curious as well.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scare19*
> 
> guys i have a strange problem with my soundblaster z. Sometimes i lost configuration for my heaset in windows, 5.1 no full range, and i have to set stereo mode and after restore 5.1. How it is possible ?


It's supposed to default to 5.1 with limited range speakers. Just leave it, it works.

Even with the Card in Headphone mode, Windows should still be in 5.1 mode.


----------



## scare19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> It's supposed to default to 5.1 with limited range speakers. Just leave it, it works.
> 
> Even with the Card in Headphone mode, Windows should still be in 5.1 mode.


In windows i can choose stereo or 5.1, so i have to set full range for headset in 5.1 mode ?


----------



## umeng2002

When you restart your computer, it will default back to 5.1 limited range.

Just set it at that no matter if you use headphones or Speakers. If you use headphones, change the SBz control panel to Headphones instead of speakers.


----------



## scare19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> When you restart your computer, it will default back to 5.1 limited range.
> 
> Just set it at that no matter if you use headphones or Speakers. If you use headphones, change the SBz control panel to Headphones instead of speakers.


ok, but while i'm playing on battlefield 4 i have the 5.1 but i hear all speakers on right side and sub in left, with this i mean i lost 5.1 configuration







, i know it is very strange but i don't know what to do


----------



## scare19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scare19*
> 
> ok, but while i'm playing on battlefield 4 i have the 5.1 but i hear all speakers on right side and sub in left, with this i mean i lost 5.1 configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i know it is very strange but i don't know what to do


I noticed that this fact happens when the audio quality is about 96khz, someone can confirm ?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scare19*
> 
> I noticed that this fact happens when the audio quality is about 96khz, someone can confirm ?


I had issues once a while back and someone told me to lower my quality to 48khz. I have been told that you will not notice any difference between 48k and 96k unless you have audio files that are that high of quality. I believe video games are in a much lower quality than that so all should be good.


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I had issues once a while back and someone told me to lower my quality to 48khz. I have been told that you will not notice any difference between 48k and 96k unless you have audio files that are that high of quality. I believe video games are in a much lower quality than that so all should be good.


I have had multiple games that don't even work at 48Khz and require 44.1Khz. They seem to mostly be designed around that frequency so you will have some degradation for game audio if you use 48KHz but most at least work. The sound card is better with 48Khz but the issues you face at anything but just basic CD rom quality is annoying. Its the games fault but eventually you'll find you end up changing it down to play a game.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> I have had multiple games that don't even work at 48Khz and require 44.1Khz. They seem to mostly be designed around that frequency so you will have some degradation for game audio if you use 48KHz but most at least work. The sound card is better with 48Khz but the issues you face at anything but just basic CD rom quality is annoying. Its the games fault but eventually you'll find you end up changing it down to play a game.


I just checked my setting and apparently it defaults to 96k. I last set it to 48k more than a year ago and have had multiple re-installs of the sound card drivers since then. So far as I have encountered everything sounds great this is from lower quality 320k bitrate mp3's to FLAC files to movies to video games. Consequently MP3's at 192k or lower sound like crap to me, 320k sounds fine as long as I am not wearing headphones at high volumes....


----------



## Madmaxneo

Has anyone here seen the Sound Blaster Katana yet? Here is a link to the Massdrop page. This is intriguing and if it wasn't for my dream to have a 7.1 system I would probably have this on my list...lol


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I like that they threw in RGB lighting too, hah. Looks decent. If you already have a soundcard, since the Katana has the DSP built in, would the Razer Leviathan be the more practical soundbar option? It's only 30w compared to this ones 130w but it's $130.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> I like that they threw in RGB lighting too, hah. Looks decent. If you already have a soundcard, since the Katana has the DSP built in, would the Razer Leviathan be the more practical soundbar option? It's only 30w compared to this ones 130w but it's $130.


The thing is you still need a sound card of some sort to output to the Katana. It even has optical in amongst other inputs to include bluetooth.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> The thing is you still need a sound card of some sort to output to the Katana. It even has optical in amongst other inputs to include bluetooth.


I think you can just connect it to your I/O panel from mobo. I'm assuming because there's a micro USB port labeled "Computer" on the back. And it says "Doubles as a sound Blaster sound card".


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi guys, I want to share something, but, I really don't remember if I read this on this thread, in this forum or in other, excuse me if some one of you write this.

This is a tip in order to configure a profile especifically for the *HyperX Cloud I* (idk if work's with the II) to help with the weak bass of this headset, I copy it exactly as I found it:
Quote:


> "They lacked bass for me when I first plugged them in. That's the biggest complaint you'll hear when researching these headphones, but that was UNTIL I played around the Eq in my Sound Blaster Z software. I unchecked (yes, unchecked) the Bass option, left Crystalizer a it's default value, and the SBX surround at 10%, then increased the first 3 equalizer sliders starting from the left, each to a bit over half way, and now they literally rattle on my head. The bass is now insane, powerful and clear."


I had this archived in my google keep since January (¬¬) yesterday I "found it" and try it. It really works excellent!!! It's like had a new headset!! the bass really kicks in!









Hope this can help someone.

*EDIT NOTE:* I make a backsearch on google and I found this on a Amazon review of the Sennheiser PC350 (I almost get this headset), so I think this config works with any bass-weak headset ^^


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> I think you can just connect it to your I/O panel from mobo. I'm assuming because there's a micro USB port labeled "Computer" on the back. And it says "Doubles as a sound Blaster sound card".


The I/O panel on my MB is a sound card in itself, I use that along with my Zx card....lol. If it uses the USB port then it is bypassing the sound cards and windows is processing the sound. The output on the Razer set up is only 30 watts total, of which I would never pay $130 for. The output on the Katana is 150w total, 5x more than the Razer. The Katana is leagues better than the Razor and much more worth the price. I would actually have to hear the Katana in action compared to my z906 5.1 speaker system to see how good it actually is.


----------



## The Incredibles

hi guys

im using logitech g230 if i buy sound blaster z, can my headset be 5.1 or 7.1?

sorry for my english


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Incredibles*
> 
> hi guys
> 
> im using logitech g230 if i buy sound blaster z, can my headset be 5.1 or 7.1?
> 
> sorry for my english


5.1 when you activate SBX Pro Studio Surround AND put the Sound Blaster control panel into Headphone mode. Windows will also be 5.1 mode.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Incredibles*
> 
> hi guys
> 
> im using logitech g230 if i buy sound blaster z, can my headset be 5.1 or 7.1?
> 
> sorry for my english


I do not believe that headset is surround sound capable as it is listed as a stereo headset on the Logitech site. You might be able to get simulated surround sound with the windows setting in the settings button for the device, not sure.

FYI, your sound blaster card only supports up to 5.1 surround sound so you would not be able to achieve 7.1 surround with any Z series card. That is unless you jury rigged it somehow....lol.


----------



## ostrich3388

Hello everyone,

i am new guys just bough soundblaster zr in (win 10 anniversary update) for my headphone (64 Omh)

however, i can't see any option and pop up let me select Omh for headphone.

is it a software bug or i have to using back win8.1 to solve this issue

thank you everyone.

raymond


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ostrich3388*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> i am new guys just bough soundblaster zr in (win 10 anniversary update) for my headphone (64 Omh)
> 
> however, i can't see any option and pop up let me select Omh for headphone.
> 
> is it a software bug or i have to using back win8.1 to solve this issue
> 
> thank you everyone.
> 
> raymond


Only the ZxR is capable of driving 600ohm headphones.

There is no option to change from 32/64/etc ohm headphones.


----------



## umeng2002

I don't think there is a gain setting for the headphone output.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ostrich3388*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> i am new guys just bough soundblaster zr in (win 10 anniversary update) for my headphone (64 Omh)
> 
> however, i can't see any option and pop up let me select Omh for headphone.
> 
> is it a software bug or i have to using back win8.1 to solve this issue
> 
> thank you everyone.
> 
> raymond


What @umeng2002 said. In fact I do not know of any sound card for PC that allows you to change the ohm level.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> What @umeng2002 said. In fact I do not know of any sound card for PC that allows you to change the ohm level.


Less to do with changing the impedance,more to do with changing the amplifier's gain.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Less to do with changing the impedance,more to do with changing the amplifier's gain.


@ostrich3388 only mentioned he wanted to change the ohm level and not the gain of the amp.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> @ostrich3388 only mentioned he wanted to change the ohm level and not the gain of the amp.


You can't change the ohm level of headphones, their design and construction determine that.

Any card or amp that has a "Ohm" level for headphones is changing the gain.

So "gain" is a more accurate label than "ohm."

High impedance headphones need higher gain than lower impedance headphones.


----------



## Yohimbe

Is it worth the upgrade to Creative SB Z, I have X-Fi Titanium (non HD) and can you hear any difference ? I am planning to use it with my floorstander speakers, mostly for stereo music.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yohimbe*
> 
> Is it worth the upgrade to Creative SB Z, I have X-Fi Titanium (non HD) and can you hear any difference ? I am planning to use it with my floorstander speakers, mostly for stereo music.


It depends on the speakers you are using and the quality (bitrate) of the music you are listening to. The SNR of the Z card is only 7 db higher at 116db when compared to the base X-Fi Titanium's of 109db so you may not hear any real difference. But at the same time the Z series has Dolby Digital and DTS support, though if you are only using stereo speakers then it may not matter.

Despite all that I'd still go ahead and upgrade because the Z card series is a newer card and it is still supported.
Though I am wondering if Sound Blaster is planning on new sound cards any time soon.....


----------



## iARDAs

EDIT: decided to make a new thread for my question


----------



## X584EVA

A while back I posted that my SBZ kept crashing after a while in various programs, with the main one being Pokerstars. It seems there's an ugly memory leak where once a certain amount is passed, the driver crashes.

Anyway I found a solution, and that is to disable the 'Creative Audio Service'. Apparently this is only needed anyway if you are using Dolby Digital Live, so if you are this fix may not work. If not, just go into services and disable and prevent from starting 'Creative Audio Service' and job done, no more crashes. Everything else still works fine without it anyway.

On another note, sometimes my SBZ wouldn't work on first boot. To cure that also, I disable the fast boot option (Win 10).

So there you go, if anyone else has the issue and stumbles across this post, you should now be able to fix it!


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> A while back I posted that my SBZ kept crashing after a while in various programs, with the main one being Pokerstars. It seems there's an ugly memory leak where once a certain amount is passed, the driver crashes.
> 
> Anyway I found a solution, and that is to disable the 'Creative Audio Service'. Apparently this is only needed anyway if you are using Dolby Digital Live, so if you are this fix may not work. If not, just go into services and disable and prevent from starting 'Creative Audio Service' and job done, no more crashes. Everything else still works fine without it anyway.
> 
> On another note, sometimes my SBZ wouldn't work on first boot. To cure that also, I disable the fast boot option (Win 10).
> 
> So there you go, if anyone else has the issue and stumbles across this post, you should now be able to fix it!


fast boot long time known to have issue and creative said must be disabled or the sound card is not detected randomly when turning off the computer.


----------



## ixpai

Hello guys, i have a sbz and a hd598, someone have a profile for audio/video , i try a lot but don't find a good for me.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixpai*
> 
> Hello guys, i have a sbz and a hd598, someone have a profile for audio/video , i try a lot but don't find a good for me.


I personally think using just a flat setting in the EQ works best for everything combined.


----------



## ixpai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I personally think using just a flat setting in the EQ works best for everything combined.


Don't undersand.. you using only 0db EQ ?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixpai*
> 
> Don't undersand.. you using only 0db EQ ?


Go to the EQ tab and in the drop down box select flat.


----------



## ixpai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Go to the EQ tab and in the drop down box select flat.


And SBX pro ? you use how?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixpai*
> 
> And SBX pro ? you use how?


I am not sure what you are asking exactly.
I use it with optical to my z906 speakers. Sometimes I have it on no encoder, sometimes on DDL and sometimes on DTS connect.

If not that then I have no idea. What exactly is the issue?
Does it sound horrible, is there sound?


----------



## ixpai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am not sure what you are asking exactly.
> I use it with optical to my z906 speakers. Sometimes I have it on no encoder, sometimes on DDL and sometimes on DTS connect.
> 
> If not that then I have no idea. What exactly is the issue?
> Does it sound horrible, is there sound?


I can not find the middle ground between a lot of bass and a little bass and the sound is getting very bad.


----------



## HydroKFC

Hi guys is there a way for me to use a 5.1 speakers without a receiver. I just got these speakers.

https://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-NS-SP1800BL-5-1-Channel-Theater-Speaker/dp/B001AVRD62/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1481355809&sr=1-2&keywords=yamaha+5.1

I don't want to buy a full receiver for me to use them one of my friends told me to get a cheap dac off amazon or ebay and use that instead of a receiver. How do i do this ? Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> Hi guys is there a way for me to use a 5.1 speakers without a receiver. I just got these speakers.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-NS-SP1800BL-5-1-Channel-Theater-Speaker/dp/B001AVRD62/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1481355809&sr=1-2&keywords=yamaha+5.1
> 
> I don't want to buy a full receiver for me to use them one of my friends told me to get a cheap dac off amazon or ebay and use that instead of a receiver. How do i do this ? Thanks for your help in advance.


I am not sure you can use a DAC with those speakers unless the DAC has outputs for each speaker in that set and I am not even sure they sell DACs with that many outputs. There are some 5.1 sets where all the speakers connect through the subwoofer but the Yamaha 1800BL's you ordered do not connect through the subwoofer and require a separate input for each speaker. So you essentially need a receiver for that set.


----------



## HydroKFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> Hi guys is there a way for me to use a 5.1 speakers without a receiver. I just got these speakers.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-NS-SP1800BL-5-1-Channel-Theater-Speaker/dp/B001AVRD62/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1481355809&sr=1-2&keywords=yamaha+5.1
> 
> I don't want to buy a full receiver for me to use them one of my friends told me to get a cheap dac off amazon or ebay and use that instead of a receiver. How do i do this ? Thanks for your help in advance.


I found these in my attic while searching for some cables are these receivers? Im new to audio gear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> Hi guys is there a way for me to use a 5.1 speakers without a receiver. I just got these speakers.
> 
> I found these while searching for some cables in my attic are these receivers?Im new to audio gear sorry DX.


----------



## Madmaxneo

@HydroKFC
Those are not receivers, those are cassette players.

You need something like this Sony receiver at a bare minimum. Here is an image of the rear of that receiver which shows the connections you need for output (plus one extra for an additional subwoofer) and the HDMI input from your video card.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT: You could also use the optical input on the receiver with the optical out on your sound blaster card.


----------



## xCept

*Is my card shot?* Had the Zx for a couple of years now. Tonight I had a cassette player hooked up via a L/R 1/4" stereo output to 1/8" line-in port on the Sound Blaster, with the recording type set to Line In (not Microphone). The audio was coming through OK but I had never tried this before. A few minutes into it my sound clicked out and I had no audio from that point on.

I have tried fully uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers through device manager etc., unofficial PAX drivers and so on. The device manager did detect it simply as a "Sound Blaster Audio Controller" and the card itself lights up red. But it is not shown in any audio setup screens and launching the Sound Blaster setup apps shows no card found. I tried a different port on the motherboard and have the same issue.


----------



## theilya

anyone having shut down issues with this card and asus motherboards?


----------



## Casper123123123

I have Asus Z77V-Pro and no hangs or resets as you mentioned


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> anyone having shut down issues with this card and asus motherboards?


I have had both my screens go blank then the PC freezes and the only way to get it back up is to do a hard reset. But I have yet to determine the cause of the issue. My GTX 980 was OC'd pretty decently for air and I had been running it for a long time like that. I recently reflashed my original video card bios back and am waiting to see if the issue returns. I also recently got a windows update and a nvidia driver update, so I am hoping the issue is gone.


----------



## EddWar

I have an Asus MoBo and no problems.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Anyway to make the equalizer & some settings specific to an app? Do the newer Z series software allow this? When watching a movie in VLC, I'd love if it automatically went to Vocals preset EQ and turned on Dialog Plus. When using Music Bee, I'd love if it auto turned Dialog Plus off and went to Rock EQ for example. Is it possible to maybe do a workaround if settings don't have this? Maybe connect a shortcut to another shortcut with those specific settings setup in the target?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Anyway to make the equalizer & some settings specific to an app? Do the newer Z series software allow this? When watching a movie in VLC, I'd love if it automatically went to Vocals preset EQ and turned on Dialog Plus. When using Music Bee, I'd love if it auto turned Dialog Plus off and went to Rock EQ for example. Is it possible to maybe do a workaround if settings don't have this? Maybe connect a shortcut to another shortcut with those specific settings setup in the target?


There is nothing like this in the current software set up. Interesting idea though, I am thinking it would work similar to the way nvidia has it set up for different preferences for video games. But sound software is a different type of monster than video settings. How would it handle if you had one software open with specific settings and opened another with completely different setting. I believe a mini control panel that would allow you to choose specific profile settings quickly would probably work best.

You would need someone who knows a lot about programming and the software set up for the sound blaster control panels.
You could try the Sound Blasters forums here. There are people on that site who have modded sound blaster drivers so they work better with certain systems and setup. Though TBH the forums do not see much traffic lately. Good luck on your quest!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> Hi guys is there a way for me to use a 5.1 speakers without a receiver. I just got these speakers.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-NS-SP1800BL-5-1-Channel-Theater-Speaker/dp/B001AVRD62/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1481355809&sr=1-2&keywords=yamaha+5.1
> 
> I don't want to buy a full receiver for me to use them one of my friends told me to get a cheap dac off amazon or ebay and use that instead of a receiver. How do i do this ? Thanks for your help in advance.


Those are passive speakers and you need at least 5 amp channels (individual amps or combined) to power the 5 satellites, this is done most simply with a entry-level 5.1 receiver.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCept*
> 
> *Is my card shot?* Had the Zx for a couple of years now. Tonight I had a cassette player hooked up via a L/R 1/4" stereo output to 1/8" line-in port on the Sound Blaster, with the recording type set to Line In (not Microphone). The audio was coming through OK but I had never tried this before. A few minutes into it my sound clicked out and I had no audio from that point on.
> 
> I have tried fully uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers through device manager etc., unofficial PAX drivers and so on. The device manager did detect it simply as a "Sound Blaster Audio Controller" and the card itself lights up red. But it is not shown in any audio setup screens and launching the Sound Blaster setup apps shows no card found. I tried a different port on the motherboard and have the same issue.


If you've uninstalled and re-installed the full drivers, made sure it's set as the default audio device and tested your speakers/cans individually and it still doesn't work, then yes the card's dead.

As for those with reboot/shutdown issues, check other components first as you may be surprised. Things such as bad USB, HDMI and DP cables can cause odd behaviour and powered USB hubs without back-flow protection can also cause chaos to the motherboard.


----------



## fearz

Hi,

A suffering ZXR owner here, i've tried literally everything to resolve this card issue for good and nothing changed!

Just install windows 10 x64 insider fresh new, my device manager sees two items Sound Blaster Audio Controller & Sound Blaster ZxR DBpro

Setup will never detect the card, I tried all software/drivers from Creative, as soon as i run the file it says Setup is unable to detect a device!!

- Disabled or enabled fast boot
- Used UEFI or Legacy
- Increased POST time
- Changed/tried all PCI/e slots

I connect it using SPDIF/Optical, and there IS sound, I just can't seem to install the software..

Are there any solutions for this creative S**TY device? NEVER AGAIN to buy Creative S**T!

I'm using an Asus Rampage IV Formula, latest BIOS, doesn't matter if i'm OCing or not..

Any help would be appreciated..


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearz*
> 
> Hi,
> A suffering ZXR owner here, i've tried literally everything to resolve this card issue for good and nothing changed!
> Just install windows 10 x64 insider fresh new, my device manager sees two items Sound Blaster Audio Controller & Sound Blaster ZxR DBpro
> Setup will never detect the card, I tried all software/drivers from Creative, as soon as i run the file it says Setup is unable to detect a device!!
> 
> - Disabled or enabled fast boot
> - Used UEFI or Legacy
> - Increased POST time
> - Changed/tried all PCI/e slots
> 
> I connect it using SPDIF/Optical, and there IS sound, I just can't seem to install the software..
> Are there any solutions for this creative S**TY device? NEVER AGAIN to buy Creative S**T!
> I'm using an Asus Rampage IV Formula, latest BIOS, doesn't matter if i'm OCing or not..
> Any help would be appreciated..


Have you tried installing the software/drivers from the creative website? If you have then it sounds like you have a bad card, or one that went bad.
One more thing, if I remember correctly it took a few days for windows to install the correct drivers so the software would work as it was supposed to.


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearz*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> A suffering ZXR owner here, i've tried literally everything to resolve this card issue for good and nothing changed!
> 
> Just install windows 10 x64 insider fresh new, my device manager sees two items Sound Blaster Audio Controller & Sound Blaster ZxR DBpro
> 
> Setup will never detect the card, I tried all software/drivers from Creative, as soon as i run the file it says Setup is unable to detect a device!!
> 
> - Disabled or enabled fast boot
> - Used UEFI or Legacy
> - Increased POST time
> - Changed/tried all PCI/e slots
> 
> I connect it using SPDIF/Optical, and there IS sound, I just can't seem to install the software..
> 
> Are there any solutions for this creative S**TY device? NEVER AGAIN to buy Creative S**T!
> 
> I'm using an Asus Rampage IV Formula, latest BIOS, doesn't matter if i'm OCing or not..
> 
> Any help would be appreciated..


Have you disabled the integrated audio in the bios of your mobo?
I don´t know what´s wrong on your side. I had a SB-Z and now a ZxR connected with the optical output to my Home Cinema and never had a problem. I recently unistalled the Creative software to switch from the Z to the ZxR under Windows10 x64 and reinstalled the sofwtare suite for the ZxR (it´s not the same!) and it worked perfectly the 1st time. Have you installed specifically the last software version for the ZxR? (I guess so).

I understand your frustration, but it´s something specific on your rig...


----------



## juniordnz

Guys, a little help.

I've recently installed a SBZ to use with my HyperX Cloud but after installing it the headphone volume is so high that I must use it between 8-10. Since windows move from 2 to 2 leves of volume, is there a way to lower the volume only on SBZ so I have a better control of it?

Thanks!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Guys, a little help.
> 
> I've recently installed a SBZ to use with my HyperX Cloud but after installing it the headphone volume is so high that I must use it between 8-10. Since windows move from 2 to 2 leves of volume, is there a way to lower the volume only on SBZ so I have a better control of it?
> 
> Thanks!


The Sound Blaster control panel uses windows volume. So to adjust that volume you would just turn down the volume for the PC.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Guys, a little help.
> 
> I've recently installed a SBZ to use with my HyperX Cloud but after installing it the headphone volume is so high that I must use it between 8-10. Since windows move from 2 to 2 leves of volume, is there a way to lower the volume only on SBZ so I have a better control of it?
> 
> Thanks!


Try turning the EQ pre-gain right down, it's the bar on the far right.


----------



## Jasonbla20

Just bought the SoundBlaster Z card - having an issue where my computer won't sleep due to an audio stream coming from sound card. I've checked the forums, and tried the powercfg -override fix, but it doesn't stick. As soon as I restart my computer and play a game, my computer will no longer sleep. Anyone know a permanent fix for this?

Thanks,

JB


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> Just bought the SoundBlaster Z card - having an issue where my computer won't sleep due to an audio stream coming from sound card. I've checked the forums, and tried the powercfg -override fix, but it doesn't stick. As soon as I restart my computer and play a game, my computer will no longer sleep. Anyone know a permanent fix for this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JB


Did you disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, when you installed the SB-Z card?
Always a small chance of a conflict.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Try turning the EQ pre-gain right down, it's the bar on the far right.


Thanks, that helped. I can go up to 16% volume now without blowing my ears away. That gives me 8 steps in volume against the old 8.









the headphone amp in this thing is powerful...


----------



## kingofsorrow

Hey guys.
Playing with my SBZ (normally the sound is output via HDMI from the graphics card to the AVR),
I have a question: is there a difference in running 2.0 speakers configuration set in SB Control Panel and 5.1 in windows sound settings *VS* 5.1 speakers configuration in SB Control Panel with disabled Center/Subwoofer/Rear L/R speakers and the same setup in windows sound settings in terms of HRTF and surround quality?

In short:

2.0-5.1
vs
5.1-5.1 (disabled center, sub and rears in both settings)


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofsorrow*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Playing with my SBZ (normally the sound is output via HDMI from the graphics card to the AVR),
> I have a question: is there a difference in running 2.0 speakers configuration set in SB Control Panel and 5.1 in windows sound settings *VS* 5.1 speakers configuration in SB Control Panel with disabled Center/Subwoofer/Rear L/R speakers and the same setup in windows sound settings in terms of HRTF and surround quality?
> 
> In short:
> 
> 2.0-5.1
> vs
> 5.1-5.1 (disabled center, sub and rears in both settings)


Yes, windows does not perform any cross-mixing for disabled channels (I'm not even sure if it exposes it to applications either) so anything that plays through them will not be audible. You're much better with the first option of letting the soundcard perform its own 5.1-to-2.0 mixing. Or just set both to 2.0 if you want unmodified stereo.


----------



## kingofsorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Yes, windows does not perform any cross-mixing for disabled channels (I'm not even sure if it exposes it to applications either) so anything that plays through them will not be audible. You're much better with the first option of letting the soundcard perform its own 5.1-to-2.0 mixing. Or just set both to 2.0 if you want unmodified stereo.


I didn't mention that I force the Stereo Mix to Digital Output. So the card will downmix 5.1 to 2.0 anyway, even if it's set to 5.1 in both control panels, right?
Wouldn't it be the same as configuring speakers setup in windows control panel to 5.1 and in Sound Blaster control panel to 2.0, thus enabling HRTF and proper surround?
As I understand it, it is the recommended configuration for the real surround, but in case of running Stereo Mix to Digital Output, I think you can leave 5.1 setting in the Windows Control Panel AND in the Sound Blaster Control Panel and have the same surround effect as 5.1-2.0 in case of line out. Since it downmixes 5.1 to 2.0 anyway to fit in the Optical out bandwidth......


----------



## kingofsorrow

double post


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofsorrow*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Playing with my SBZ (normally the sound is output via HDMI from the graphics card to the AVR),
> I have a question: is there a difference in running 2.0 speakers configuration set in SB Control Panel and 5.1 in windows sound settings *VS* 5.1 speakers configuration in SB Control Panel with disabled Center/Subwoofer/Rear L/R speakers and the same setup in windows sound settings in terms of HRTF and surround quality?
> 
> In short:
> 
> 2.0-5.1
> vs
> 5.1-5.1 (disabled center, sub and rears in both settings)


The Soundblaster app should be changing the underlying Windows surround setup itself and matches the speaker setup. Its possible to change Windows afterwards and I don't recall the control panel then updating it but it will miss channels if you don't have them matching. 5.1 -> 5.1 is the mode that works best with SBX pro.


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofsorrow*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Playing with my SBZ (normally the sound is output via HDMI from the graphics card to the AVR),
> I have a question: is there a difference in running 2.0 speakers configuration set in SB Control Panel and 5.1 in windows sound settings *VS* 5.1 speakers configuration in SB Control Panel with disabled Center/Subwoofer/Rear L/R speakers and the same setup in windows sound settings in terms of HRTF and surround quality?
> 
> In short:
> 
> 2.0-5.1
> vs
> 5.1-5.1 (disabled center, sub and rears in both settings)


The Soundblaster app should be changing the underlying Windows surround setup itself and matches the speaker setup. Its possible to change Windows afterwards and I don't recall the control panel then updating it but it will miss channels if you don't have them matching. 5;


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearz*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> A suffering ZXR owner here, i've tried literally everything to resolve this card issue for good and nothing changed!
> 
> Just install windows 10 x64 insider fresh new, my device manager sees two items Sound Blaster Audio Controller & Sound Blaster ZxR DBpro
> 
> Setup will never detect the card, I tried all software/drivers from Creative, as soon as i run the file it says Setup is unable to detect a device!!
> 
> - Disabled or enabled fast boot
> - Used UEFI or Legacy
> - Increased POST time
> - Changed/tried all PCI/e slots
> 
> I connect it using SPDIF/Optical, and there IS sound, I just can't seem to install the software..
> 
> Are there any solutions for this creative S**TY device? NEVER AGAIN to buy Creative S**T!
> 
> I'm using an Asus Rampage IV Formula, latest BIOS, doesn't matter if i'm OCing or not..
> 
> Any help would be appreciated..


I consider that this is a problem with Asus. my buddy has asus Z170 ranger and his zxr also freak out. zxr need to install in a variety of PCIe slots that became operational, and it also only works for some time. previously had asrock Z77 Extreme 4 and zxr works without problems. I have asus Z97 pro wifi / ac and my zxr also works without problems.


----------



## BrightCandle

I just tried the Sennheiser GSX 1000 and was pretty impressed with the surround sound verses the SBX pro, its definitely a bit more natural and less tinny and better at making sounds obvious and be positioned well.

But its got a really loud hiss on the output with a pair of IEMs and is still quite noticeable on the Sennheiser HD 598s.

It also refused to work from a USB 3.0 hub for some reason.

The hiss is a deal breaker, I need to now go through the "is it faulty or faulty by design" phase of this purchase.


----------



## kingofsorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Yes, windows does not perform any cross-mixing for disabled channels (I'm not even sure if it exposes it to applications either) so anything that plays through them will not be audible. You're much better with the first option of letting the soundcard perform its own 5.1-to-2.0 mixing. Or just set both to 2.0 if you want unmodified stereo.


I didn't mention that I force the Stereo Mix to Digital Output. So the card will downmix 5.1 to 2.0 anyway, even if it's set to 5.1 in both control panels, right?
Wouldn't it be the same as configuring speakers setup in windows control panel to 5.1 and in Sound Blaster control panel to 2.0, thus enabling HRTF and proper surround?
As I understand it, it is the recommended configuration for the real surround, but in case of running Stereo Mix to Digital Output, I think you can leave 5.1 setting in the Windows Control Panel AND in the Sound Blaster Control Panel and have the same surround effect as 5.1-2.0 in case of line out. Since it downmixes 5.1 to 2.0 anyway to fit in the Optical out bandwidth......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> I just tried the Sennheiser GSX 1000 and was pretty impressed with the surround sound verses the SBX pro, its definitely a bit more natural and less tinny and better at making sounds obvious and be positioned well.
> 
> But its got a really loud hiss on the output with a pair of IEMs and is still quite noticeable on the Sennheiser HD 598s.
> 
> It also refused to work from a USB 3.0 hub for some reason.
> 
> The hiss is a deal breaker, I need to now go through the "is it faulty or faulty by design" phase of this purchase.


Intersting! I didn't know such device from sennheiser existed. I will look into it now. Although I think the hiss is the design flaw and/or your motherboard configuration gives you that hiss.
I have the 598s too btw. Nice flat cans


----------



## kingofsorrow

ps: the quoting is bugged for me









Sennheiser GSX 1200 will be available soon, that may correct the hiss problem.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> I just tried the Sennheiser GSX 1000 and was pretty impressed with the surround sound verses the SBX pro, its definitely a bit more natural and less tinny and better at making sounds obvious and be positioned well.
> 
> But its got a really loud hiss on the output with a pair of IEMs and is still quite noticeable on the Sennheiser HD 598s.
> 
> It also refused to work from a USB 3.0 hub for some reason.
> 
> The hiss is a deal breaker, I need to now go through the "is it faulty or faulty by design" phase of this purchase.


Considering you're hearing that noise, and simply by me looking at the unit and finding _no specifications whatsoever_; the parts inside that unit are potentially very nasty and lack proper things such as power and data filters, adding to that there doesn't seem to be an analogue bypass (like creative's portable DAC/amps have) so simply plugging it into a USB power source (no data noise) is not an option.

I'd suggest you just return it and get your money back, that unit looks far from the high price it's asking for...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofsorrow*
> 
> I didn't mention that I force the Stereo Mix to Digital Output. So the card will downmix 5.1 to 2.0 anyway, even if it's set to 5.1 in both control panels, right?
> Wouldn't it be the same as configuring speakers setup in windows control panel to 5.1 and in Sound Blaster control panel to 2.0, thus enabling HRTF and proper surround?
> As I understand it, it is the recommended configuration for the real surround, but in case of running Stereo Mix to Digital Output, I think you can leave 5.1 setting in the Windows Control Panel AND in the Sound Blaster Control Panel and have the same surround effect as 5.1-2.0 in case of line out. Since it downmixes 5.1 to 2.0 anyway to fit in the Optical out bandwidth......


If you only use the toslink output, you can simply use the stereo mix option, however it has no effect on the analogue outputs at all. If you set the creative panel to 2.0 and leave window's on 5.1 (assuming it lets you) with speakers disabled, then those channels will not be heard, which is bad.

In general, disabling speaker channels via windows is bad and you shouldn't do it, unless you actually enjoy audio going missing...


----------



## kurtextrem

Is there any way to force full-range?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> Is there any way to force full-range?


Assuming you're talking about the headphone mode, no. The full-range option for speakers doesn't actually affect the audio, it just helps the bass filtering determine what channels should have re-direction, in the case of headphones simulating 5.1 having them all set to non-full-range helps provide consistent bass in the low frequencies.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Assuming you're talking about the headphone mode, no. The full-range option for speakers doesn't actually affect the audio, it just helps the bass filtering determine what channels should have re-direction, in the case of headphones simulating 5.1 having them all set to non-full-range helps provide consistent bass in the low frequencies.


Wait are you saying im not supposed to enable full range in the Windows audio channel configuration?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Wait are you saying im not supposed to enable full range in the Windows audio channel configuration?


For headphones, not really, which is why it resets whenever you set it to headphone mode. For speakers you just set it how you want for your particular speakers.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> For headphones, not really, which is why it resets whenever you set it to headphone mode. For speakers you just set it how you want for your particular speakers.


What's wrong with ticking full range if i use SBX Pro Surround with my headphones? Been using it like that for ages.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> What's wrong with ticking full range if i use SBX Pro Surround with my headphones? Been using it like that for ages.


If bass plays through multiple channels it's subject to wave interference that can be particularly bad with the surround algorithm, instead it's preferred to use re-direction of the low frequencies to a single channel for better consistency. Surround systems tend to only use a single subwoofer for the same reason, additionally floor-stand speakers that have large bass need a minimum distance to the user as to not interfere with eachother.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> If bass plays through multiple channels it's subject to wave interference that can be particularly bad with the surround algorithm, instead it's preferred to use re-direction of the low frequencies to a single channel for better consistency. Surround systems tend to only use a single subwoofer for the same reason, additionally floor-stand speakers that have large bass need a minimum distance to the user as to not interfere with eachother.


Nice. Didn't know that,i always ticked full range.


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

How old is your Sound Card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearz*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> A suffering ZXR owner here, i've tried literally everything to resolve this card issue for good and nothing changed!
> 
> Just install windows 10 x64 insider fresh new, my device manager sees two items Sound Blaster Audio Controller & Sound Blaster ZxR DBpro
> 
> Setup will never detect the card, I tried all software/drivers from Creative, as soon as i run the file it says Setup is unable to detect a device!!
> 
> - Disabled or enabled fast boot
> - Used UEFI or Legacy
> - Increased POST time
> - Changed/tried all PCI/e slots
> 
> I connect it using SPDIF/Optical, and there IS sound, I just can't seem to install the software..
> 
> Are there any solutions for this creative S**TY device? NEVER AGAIN to buy Creative S**T!
> 
> I'm using an Asus Rampage IV Formula, latest BIOS, doesn't matter if i'm OCing or not..
> 
> Any help would be appreciated..


How old is your ZXR? I had the same kind of problems after some months (almost a year) of using my 2014 ZXR. I read that it was a hardware error in a German hardware forum and took my chances. Creative support was actually really really fast and changed my ZXR to a new one. Problem gone.

So I think it is a hardware error.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0g4m1ng*
> 
> How old is your Sound Card?
> How old is your ZXR? I had the same kind of problems after some months (almost a year) of using my 2014 ZXR. I read that it was a hardware error in a German hardware forum and took my chances. Creative support was actually really really fast and changed my ZXR to a new one. Problem gone.
> 
> So I think it is a hardware error.


mine is from 2014...

what can I do ? it does detect the card if I delay the post by at least 4 sec or 5. that means the card is still ok with the hardware ? how can I get warranty if I bought it from Amazon ? and I'm from Israel... how could I contact creative ?


----------



## kaiju

1.) Is there any benefit to using the headphone jack over the wired remote which has a headphone jack and plugs into the stereo jack?

2.) When I plug my Superlux HD668B headphones (2x56OHS), the volume is so loud, I have to set it to 10% in Windows 10's audio settings. Is that normal?


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> 1.) Is there any benefit to using the headphone jack over the wired remote which has a headphone jack and plugs into the stereo jack?
> 
> 2.) When I plug my Superlux HD668B headphones (2x56OHS), the volume is so loud, I have to set it to 10% in Windows 10's audio settings. Is that normal?


the one in the wired controlled is a bit weaker because it is passthrough which always lower volume or quality

for me 68% windows volume is really strong which I use beyerdynamic DT990 600 ohms


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> 2.) When I plug my Superlux HD668B headphones (2x56OHS), the volume is so loud, I have to set it to 10% in Windows 10's audio settings. Is that normal?


In theory yes. The headphone AMP has no impedance selector on the Z/Zx. Although it may be just a question of your hearing sensibility.

I have a pair of Superlux HD 681 EVO,wich are lower impedance than the 668B (32) and im fine with the volume at 30% on my SB-Z.


----------



## thuNDa

depends not only on the Ohms, but mostly on the efficiency.
Passive Speakers have 4-8 Ohms, still they wouldn't get very loud when (how ever) connected directly to the HP-out.


----------



## Chad44

Would buying a Z card be worth it coming from a X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Pro?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Is anyone aware of a wayto get the Zx working on XP 32bit ?

I wanted to give a small partition to XP for some very old games.

Nvidia has XP drivers for 780 Ti, but without audio it's a moot point.

I could possibly use integrated just in XP, would be annoying but it would work.


----------



## Randomsanity

This post is quite old, but very detailed and helpful. It is still applicable to Windows 10 with the exception of some of the menu names.

I have a couple of questions for anyone who has experience with using multiple outputs on this card:

I typically use this card with a pair of studio monitor speakers and headphones connected at all times, and swap between speakers / headphones using the SBZ software. This has worked well, as the two profiles can be saved separately. I also have one for headphones gaming and headphones not-gaming to avoid using sbx surround when listening to music.

Now recently I've introduced some additional hardware, I've connected a DAC and a headphone AMP through toslink. This did add an additional item to my windows sound devices in the control panel for SPDIF-Out. Unfortunately you don't get to specify the type of speakers, etc.

1. If I have my headphones connected to the DAC/AMP through the SPDIF out, will I still get full benefit from the surround option in SBZ software? There is no way to specify 5.1 for SPDIF out, but I have a feeling it just 'carries over' this config from the main Sound Blaster Z speakers config in the control panel. I just want to confirm.

2. If I switch my setup a bit and connect the DAC via USB, I'm told there is a way to still use SBZ surround, does anyone know the proper process for this?

Thanks!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomsanity*
> 
> This post is quite old, but very detailed and helpful. It is still applicable to Windows 10 with the exception of some of the menu names.
> 
> I have a couple of questions for anyone who has experience with using multiple outputs on this card:
> 
> I typically use this card with a pair of studio monitor speakers and headphones connected at all times, and swap between speakers / headphones using the SBZ software. This has worked well, as the two profiles can be saved separately. I also have one for headphones gaming and headphones not-gaming to avoid using sbx surround when listening to music.
> 
> Now recently I've introduced some additional hardware, I've connected a DAC and a headphone AMP through toslink. This did add an additional item to my windows sound devices in the control panel for SPDIF-Out. Unfortunately you don't get to specify the type of speakers, etc.
> 
> 1. If I have my headphones connected to the DAC/AMP through the SPDIF out, will I still get full benefit from the surround option in SBZ software? There is no way to specify 5.1 for SPDIF out, but I have a feeling it just 'carries over' this config from the main Sound Blaster Z speakers config in the control panel. I just want to confirm.
> 
> 2. If I switch my setup a bit and connect the DAC via USB, I'm told there is a way to still use SBZ surround, does anyone know the proper process for this?
> 
> Thanks!


I can't comment on the rest but on #1 you do have options for surround sound that are only available when using the digital (toslink) out. If you go to the cinematic tab (in the SB pro studio software) you have several encoder options to choose from.


----------



## Randomsanity

I've spent the last 5 hours trying to get SPDIF to output some form of audio, followed 20+ guides and it just won't work.. I'm ready to smash this piece of crap sound blaster z into a million pieces.

My 2.0 speakers connected directly to the SBZ work fine, but I get nothing through the toslink.. regardless of what I set in SBZ software.. DDL, DTS, stero mix through digital output.. nothing works.

The only way to get it to work is by setting toslink as default playback device in control panel and this completely bypasses the SBZ software.. every thread I read on every forum says Speaker SBZ has to be default and you somehow magically set the SBZ software to toslink..

Any advice would be appreciated, though at this point I'm pretty sure I've tried everything.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomsanity*
> 
> I've spent the last 5 hours trying to get SPDIF to output some form of audio, followed 20+ guides and it just won't work.. I'm ready to smash this piece of crap sound blaster z into a million pieces.
> 
> My 2.0 speakers connected directly to the SBZ work fine, but I get nothing through the toslink.. regardless of what I set in SBZ software.. DDL, DTS, stero mix through digital output.. nothing works.
> 
> The only way to get it to work is by setting toslink as default playback device in control panel and this completely bypasses the SBZ software.. every thread I read on every forum says Speaker SBZ has to be default and you somehow magically set the SBZ software to toslink..
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated, though at this point I'm pretty sure I've tried everything.


A few questions:
1. Have you enabled "Play stereo mix to digital output" in the advanced features tab of the Sound Blaster Pro studio control panel?
2. Have you enabled "Speakers, Sound Blaster Z" as your default playback device in the windows sound panel?


----------



## Randomsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> A few questions:
> 1. Have you enabled "Play stereo mix to digital output" in the advanced features tab of the Sound Blaster Pro studio control panel?
> 2. Have you enabled "Speakers, Sound Blaster Z" as your default playback device in the windows sound panel?


1. I've tried it both enabled and disabled, no effect..
2. I've tried it with speakers as default, and with spdif as default. Spdif produces sound, but it's 2.0/2.1 sound only and it's clearly bypassing the SBZ as the equalizer and pro studio have no effect.

To expand a bit, my SBZ software initially had no 'Cinematic' tab, I had to reinstall with the toslink plugged in to get this tab to show up.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomsanity*
> 
> I've spent the last 5 hours trying to get SPDIF to output some form of audio, followed 20+ guides and it just won't work.. I'm ready to smash this piece of crap sound blaster z into a million pieces.
> 
> My 2.0 speakers connected directly to the SBZ work fine, but I get nothing through the toslink.. regardless of what I set in SBZ software.. DDL, DTS, stero mix through digital output.. nothing works.
> 
> The only way to get it to work is by setting toslink as default playback device in control panel and this completely bypasses the SBZ software.. every thread I read on every forum says Speaker SBZ has to be default and you somehow magically set the SBZ software to toslink..
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated, though at this point I'm pretty sure I've tried everything.


Your DAC also has to support 6 channels of audio. Also TOSLINK can only send 6 channel audio via lossy codecs such as Dolby Digital or DTS.

If what you are trying to do is use the SB-Z as a virtual surround card and the DAC as the effective sound card,you will need to do some research on how Creative handles the surround sound. When you use the card,it probably can do everything in-software so it probably downmixes surround to stereo with the enhanced positional audio cues baked in.

When you're using a third party DAC it may not downmix the audio at all so a DAC that only accepts 2 channels of audio (most unless you have a receiver) will drop the extra channels. Try using the "play stereo mix to output" again.

Another thing,you may be confused. You are not getting anything but stereo with virtual surround. Enhanced stereo with the positional data from the additional 4 channels of surround,but stereo nonetheless.

You will never be able to output 6 channels of audio to your DAC. Try with actual games if you're getting positional audio,that's what you should care about.


----------



## Randomsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Your DAC also has to support 6 channels of audio. Also TOSLINK can only send 6 channel audio via lossy codecs such as Dolby Digital or DTS.
> 
> If what you are trying to do is use the SB-Z as a virtual surround card and the DAC as the effective sound card,you will need to do some research on how Creative handles the surround sound. When you use the card,it probably can do everything in-software so it probably downmixes surround to stereo with the enhanced positional audio cues baked in.
> 
> When you're using a third party DAC it may not downmix the audio at all so a DAC that only accepts 2 channels of audio (most unless you have a receiver) will drop the extra channels. Try using the "play stereo mix to output" again.
> 
> Another thing,you may be confused. You are not getting anything but stereo with virtual surround. Enhanced stereo with the positional data from the additional 4 channels of surround,but stereo nonetheless.
> 
> You will never be able to output 6 channels of audio to your DAC. Try with actual games if you're getting positional audio,that's what you should care about.


Thanks for the response, I do understand all of that. Unfortunately I get NO sound, not stereo sound. At this point I would be thrilled to get ANY sound through SBZ + Toslink that doesn't completely bypass the software enhancements.

Checking and unchecking stereo mix to digital output has zero effect


----------



## Madmaxneo

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomsanity*
> 
> 1. I've tried it both enabled and disabled, no effect..
> 2. I've tried it with speakers as default, and with spdif as default. Spdif produces sound, but it's 2.0/2.1 sound only and it's clearly bypassing the SBZ as the equalizer and pro studio have no effect.
> 
> To expand a bit, my SBZ software initially had no 'Cinematic' tab, I had to reinstall with the toslink plugged in to get this tab to show up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomsanity*
> 
> Thanks for the response, I do understand all of that. Unfortunately I get NO sound, not stereo sound. At this point I would be thrilled to get ANY sound through SBZ + Toslink that doesn't completely bypass the software enhancements.
> 
> Checking and unchecking stereo mix to digital output has zero effect


Whatever you do you should leave "Play stereo mix to digital output": checked along with the other things I mentioned. But I assume you have done that.
The only other alternative is to contact creative support on this. I believe some of the things they will tell you are:
1. Disable all other sound cards in your system (like an onboard sound chip).
i. Disable all other sound altering programs like Morphvox (voice changing program).
if that does not work try,
2. completely uninstall the SB software including any other software associated with the SB card. It would be a good idea after the restart to run a registry cleaner like Ccleaner.
3. Download a fresh driver site from the creative website and install it new. See if it still happens.

If that does not work they may ask for diag file for your system, but I am not entirely sure.

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Randomsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Your DAC also has to support 6 channels of audio. Also TOSLINK can only send 6 channel audio via lossy codecs such as Dolby Digital or DTS.
> 
> If what you are trying to do is use the SB-Z as a virtual surround card and the DAC as the effective sound card,you will need to do some research on how Creative handles the surround sound. When you use the card,it probably can do everything in-software so it probably downmixes surround to stereo with the enhanced positional audio cues baked in.
> 
> When you're using a third party DAC it may not downmix the audio at all so a DAC that only accepts 2 channels of audio (most unless you have a receiver) will drop the extra channels. Try using the "play stereo mix to output" again.
> 
> Another thing,you may be confused. You are not getting anything but stereo with virtual surround. Enhanced stereo with the positional data from the additional 4 channels of surround,but stereo nonetheless.
> 
> You will never be able to output 6 channels of audio to your DAC. Try with actual games if you're getting positional audio,that's what you should care about.


Thanks for the response and I do understand most of what you've said. Unfortunately none of it is applicable as I currently have NO sound through toslink.. at this point I would be happy just to get some sort of audio through the SBZ + toslink that does not bypass the SB Studio Pro.

Play sterrmix to output does absolutely nothing







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I
> 
> Whatever you do you should leave "Play stereo mix to digital output": checked along with the other things I mentioned. But I assume you have done that.
> The only other alternative is to contact creative support on this. I believe some of the things they will tell you are:
> 1. Disable all other sound cards in your system (like an onboard sound chip).
> i. Disable all other sound altering programs like Morphvox (voice changing program).
> if that does not work try,
> 2. completely uninstall the SB software including any other software associated with the SB card. It would be a good idea after the restart to run a registry cleaner like Ccleaner.
> 3. Download a fresh driver site from the creative website and install it new. See if it still happens.
> 
> If that does not work they may ask for diag file for your system, but I am not entirely sure.
> 
> Please keep us updated!


I wasn't kidding when I said I spent 5 hours trying to get this to work. I've tried everything you mentioned above. My on-board sound has always been disables, as I've always used a stand alone like the SBZ.

Just to test out if this was my dac/amp I tried wiping my drivers and switching to an Asus card I had laying around. It works fine with the Asus card via Toslink and working fine with Dolby Headphone.

Are there any third party drivers/software for the SBZ these days?


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomsanity*
> 
> Thanks for the response and I do understand most of what you've said. Unfortunately none of it is applicable as I currently have NO sound through toslink.. at this point I would be happy just to get some sort of audio through the SBZ + toslink that does not bypass the SB Studio Pro.
> 
> Play sterrmix to output does absolutely nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't kidding when I said I spent 5 hours trying to get this to work. I've tried everything you mentioned above. My on-board sound has always been disables, as I've always used a stand alone like the SBZ.
> 
> Just to test out if this was my dac/amp I tried wiping my drivers and switching to an Asus card I had laying around. It works fine with the Asus card via Toslink and working fine with Dolby Headphone.
> 
> Are there any third party drivers/software for the SBZ these days?


You could try the PAX drivers


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomsanity*
> 
> Thanks for the response, I do understand all of that. Unfortunately I get NO sound, not stereo sound. At this point I would be thrilled to get ANY sound through SBZ + Toslink that doesn't completely bypass the software enhancements.
> 
> Checking and unchecking stereo mix to digital output has zero effect


Are you sure your DAC has a SPDIF Input connection? Do not forget you are sending the audio from the soundcard to the DAC so it's output to input. Additionally you need to enable the SPDIF Output device on Windows Sound Manager as the only active device.

The SPDIF IN/OUT ports are both on the card,you are not bypassing any enhacements. I already told you to test in a real world scenario. It's as easy as using a movie or game and check wether you have the same positional audio as when you use the 3.5 mm jack.

If you can't get audio no matter what then most likely your card SPDIF output does not work. I've been using the SPDIF Input port for quite a while with no problems.

Also a quick test that just came to my mind is to connect the SPDIF Input to the SPDIF output of the soundcard. Disable every sound device in Windows Sound Manager and also check Digital In is active on the Record tab,go to SB-Z Control Panel Mixer Tab and set "Digital In" to maximum volume.

Click on the near gear icon and select "Hear this device".

You should hear audio playback,and if that works it just means the problem lies within your DAC or setup.


----------



## kingofsorrow

uninstalling/reinstalling drivers is the most useless advice one can find online. it whether works or it don't.

You need to:
-set speakers as default playback device in windows sound cp
-select play stereomix to digital output in creative cp in advanced features tab
-make sure the spdif out is not muted and "what you here" device in the recording section of the windows sound cp is enabled and is not muted either.

If that doesn't help then your spdif out connection is dead or the problem is on the receiving end.


----------



## Ricwin

Quick question for you guys; Is tehre a way to connect an active subwoofer to a Sound Blaster Z while keeping my current 2.0's connected and not sacrificing audio quality with a Y-splitter of some kind?
SBZ is set to Stereo (2.0/2.1) mode and i'm guessing the sockets used for centre/sub and rear left/right are not active, and wont be active, until I set the card to 5.1 mode.


----------



## kingofsorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Quick question for you guys; Is tehre a way to connect an active subwoofer to a Sound Blaster Z while keeping my current 2.0's connected and not sacrificing audio quality with a Y-splitter of some kind?
> SBZ is set to Stereo (2.0/2.1) mode and i'm guessing the sockets used for centre/sub and rear left/right are not active, and wont be active, until I set the card to 5.1 mode.


Y cable only. You will have to enable the 5.1 downmix for your 2.1 setup to enable dedicated sub out. And adjust volume only with windows volume control and not on the speakers to keep the same volume level on speakers and the sub.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomsanity*
> 
> Thanks for the response and I do understand most of what you've said. Unfortunately none of it is applicable as I currently have NO sound through toslink.. at this point I would be happy just to get some sort of audio through the SBZ + toslink that does not bypass the SB Studio Pro.
> 
> Are there any third party drivers/software for the SBZ these days?


I apologize that we have not been able to help you so far with this issue. Please understand that none of us are assuming you do not know what you are doing by making the recommendations we are.

I have two registry fixes that you can try if you like but they are for some odd sound issues. I am not sure if they would work in your case. If you still want to try let me know and I will repost them here.

One thing that I just remembered I had an issue with before and it was actually Creative Labs tech support that helped me figure this out. Go to Windows sound properties again and go to Properties for the "Speakers: Sound Blaster Z" and under the general tab ensure you have *"Use this device (enable)"* selected from the drop down list. I will also assume you already have SPDIF-Out *not muted* under the mixer tab of the Sound Blaster pro Studio software.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingofsorrow*
> 
> uninstalling/reinstalling drivers is the most useless advice one can find online.


Not true. It has worked for me on a couple of occasions. Tech support for the Creative site has indicated that sometimes the download gets corrupted. The drivers may seem to work fine but bugs will eventually show up if you got a bad download. There are also sometimes issues with other drivers you may have installed and possibly uninstalled, be it directly related to sound or not, that can be corrected with a fresh install of the SB drivers. I know this for a fact because it helped me a couple of times in the past.


----------



## umeng2002

Does Creative tell you what the hash should be?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Does Creative tell you what the hash should be?


Not sure what you mean...


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Not sure what you mean...


Type of hash and it's value so you can tell if the driver got corrupted in the download.

Like MD5 or some other.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Type of hash and it's value so you can tell if the driver got corrupted in the download.
> 
> Like MD5 or some other.


I knew nothing about this, so the answer would be; No Creative did not tell me what the hash should be.


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Quick question for you guys; Is tehre a way to connect an active subwoofer to a Sound Blaster Z while keeping my current 2.0's connected and not sacrificing audio quality with a Y-splitter of some kind?
> SBZ is set to Stereo (2.0/2.1) mode and i'm guessing the sockets used for centre/sub and rear left/right are not active, and wont be active, until I set the card to 5.1 mode.


I've recently picked up a ZxR and was suffering the exact same issue and until about 15mins ago, was going to box it back up and return it however, I am currently listening to a 2.1 setup using the main RCA outs for my monitors and the C/Sub for my active Sub.

Upon reading the solution, it doesn't seem to make sense but it works exactly as I wanted, credit to Gael at Creative Labs for the solution:

My initial query:

_Hi Guys

I have just received my new Sound Blaster ZxR and I have immediately encountered a problem with the speaker setup.

I have 2 monitor speakers and a separate Subwoofer, the option for 2.1 speaker setup does not include output to the Sub via the C/Sub output which I require.

Setting the speaker setup to 5.1 and disabling the centre and rear speakers provides control to the Subwoofer but this effectively sends the rear and centre channels through the 2 front monitors. Also, stereo content such as playing music via "Deezer" does not use the Subwoofer whilst in 5.1 mode.

The solution would seem pretty simple via a driver update, allow the Sub output and subsequent control whilst in 2.0/2.1 mode.

Unfortunately this is a deal breaker for me as I want full control over each output, if I am unable to use the Sub out whilst in 2.1 mode then I will need to return the card.

I am running the latest updated drivers as of today - 17/01/2017

Kind regards

Leigh_

The response...

_Dear Leigh,

Thank you for contacting Creative Labs.

Regarding your request, kindly try the following :

In the Speakers/Headphones tab, select the 5.1 Surround and uncheck these options :

Under Optional Speakers disable Center and Rear pair.

Under Full-range Speaker disable Front left and right and Surround Speaker.

Then you can arrange the Bass with the Bass redirection options.

If you still have the same issues after going through the troubleshooting steps, please provide in detail the outcome of the troubleshooting.

This will allow us to identify / isolate the problem, to provide the resolution.

Regards,
Gael
Creative Labs Pte Ltd
Worldwide Customer Response_

That basically reads like you're about to disable all of the speakers except for the Sub (at least thats how I read it!) but it doesn't.....

Just to confirm, this is NOT 5.1 downmixed to stereo so far as I can tell as when you toggle the Full Range Front L/R speaker (and other surround speakers for that matter), the sound dramatically changes and you lose the Sub (until there is content with that uses the Sub).

EDIT: Ok, so I'm not so sure about the 5.1 downmixing, upon playing some 5.1 movies and playing with SB control panel, enabling and disabling the the rear/surround/centre speakers doesn't have much effect however, stereo content with the aforementioned speakers disabled (everything but the Sub) plays properly with the Sub.

I hope that helps.


----------



## thomaspuzio

Hey all. Did my best to read through, but let's be honest, no one's gonna read 492 pages...

Bought Sound Blaster Z.

Connected to:
MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
Intel i7-4770k
GeForce GTX 780

I connect via an optical cable to my receiver (Harman Kardon AVR635) with Logitech THX certified 5.1 speakers (older model but still good)

When playing anything with SBX Pro Studio turned on (in order to utilize more than the front R/L channel) I have a fuzz/static noise on every sound. A good example is on something that has isolated vocals. It's present enough that it bothers me. If I turn OFF SBX stuff, the static seems to disappear, but the center/rear L&R speakers disappear with it.

I've tried playing a DVD, same static/fuzzy noise is heard.
I've tried swapping speakers (moved left to center channel, same fuzz/static noise present)
I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling drivers no change
I've unplugged/replugged cable (but if it were the cable, wouldn't it just NOT work? How can a digital cable create static?)
I've disabled onboard audio and uninstalled any other audio drivers on the system

How can I get rid of this annoying fuzzy/static noise that is underneath everything when the surround is used?

Thanks.


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomaspuzio*
> 
> Hey all. Did my best to read through, but let's be honest, no one's gonna read 492 pages...
> 
> Bought Sound Blaster Z.
> 
> Connected to:
> MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
> Intel i7-4770k
> GeForce GTX 780
> 
> I connect via an optical cable to my receiver (Harman Kardon AVR635) with Logitech THX certified 5.1 speakers (older model but still good)
> 
> When playing anything with SBX Pro Studio turned on (in order to utilize more than the front R/L channel) I have a fuzz/static noise on every sound. A good example is on something that has isolated vocals. It's present enough that it bothers me. If I turn OFF SBX stuff, the static seems to disappear, but the center/rear L&R speakers disappear with it.
> 
> I've tried playing a DVD, same static/fuzzy noise is heard.
> I've tried swapping speakers (moved left to center channel, same fuzz/static noise present)
> I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling drivers no change
> I've unplugged/replugged cable (but if it were the cable, wouldn't it just NOT work? How can a digital cable create static?)
> I've disabled onboard audio and uninstalled any other audio drivers on the system
> 
> How can I get rid of this annoying fuzzy/static noise that is underneath everything when the surround is used?
> 
> Thanks.


As I don't yet run a surround setup I'm probably not the best person to weigh in here but I'll throw out something that springs to mind:

In the SBX Pro studio I think you need to set Decoder (Dolby or DTS) under the "Cinematic" tab but still have "Speakers" as the main playback device in Windows.

This sounds backward as you're using the optical out but give it a try.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomaspuzio*
> 
> Hey all. Did my best to read through, but let's be honest, no one's gonna read 492 pages...
> 
> Bought Sound Blaster Z.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Connected to:
> MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
> Intel i7-4770k
> GeForce GTX 780
> 
> I connect via an optical cable to my receiver (Harman Kardon AVR635) with Logitech THX certified 5.1 speakers (older model but still good)
> 
> When playing anything with SBX Pro Studio turned on (in order to utilize more than the front R/L channel) I have a fuzz/static noise on every sound. A good example is on something that has isolated vocals. It's present enough that it bothers me. If I turn OFF SBX stuff, the static seems to disappear, but the center/rear L&R speakers disappear with it.
> 
> I've tried playing a DVD, same static/fuzzy noise is heard.
> I've tried swapping speakers (moved left to center channel, same fuzz/static noise present)
> I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling drivers no change
> I've unplugged/replugged cable (but if it were the cable, wouldn't it just NOT work? How can a digital cable create static?)
> I've disabled onboard audio and uninstalled any other audio drivers on the system
> 
> 
> 
> How can I get rid of this annoying fuzzy/static noise that is underneath everything when the surround is used?
> 
> Thanks.


If an optical cable gets scratched or has a slight fracture(on the optical line) at the very least it can cause static in the sound.
Do you have another optical cable you could try? Your cable may have some issues in it somewhere along the length.
Make sure the optical ports on both your Z card and your receiver (along with both ends of the cable) are clear of dust and debris.
Also check your speaker cables for kinks and breaks in them to ensure they are not shorting out (though I am pretty sure this is not the issue).
If none of that works I have two registry fixes that may help. Let me know if you want to try them and I will post them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> As I don't yet run a surround setup I'm probably not the best person to weigh in here but I'll throw out something that springs to mind:
> 
> In the SBX Pro studio I think you need to set Decoder (Dolby or DTS) under the "Cinematic" tab but still have "Speakers" as the main playback device in Windows.
> 
> This sounds backward as you're using the optical out but give it a try.


Those encoders will only work with the optical out on the SB card. Consequently you need to have the "Play stereo mix to digital output" enabled along with the "Speakers: Sound Blaster Z" enabled in the windows sound control panel to get any sound at all. This is not his problem though because he is getting sound.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomaspuzio*
> 
> Hey all. Did my best to read through, but let's be honest, no one's gonna read 492 pages...
> 
> Bought Sound Blaster Z.
> 
> Connected to:
> MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
> Intel i7-4770k
> GeForce GTX 780
> 
> I connect via an optical cable to my receiver (Harman Kardon AVR635) with Logitech THX certified 5.1 speakers (older model but still good)
> 
> When playing anything with SBX Pro Studio turned on (in order to utilize more than the front R/L channel) I have a fuzz/static noise on every sound. A good example is on something that has isolated vocals. It's present enough that it bothers me. If I turn OFF SBX stuff, the static seems to disappear, but the center/rear L&R speakers disappear with it.
> 
> I've tried playing a DVD, same static/fuzzy noise is heard.
> I've tried swapping speakers (moved left to center channel, same fuzz/static noise present)
> I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling drivers no change
> I've unplugged/replugged cable (but if it were the cable, wouldn't it just NOT work? How can a digital cable create static?)
> I've disabled onboard audio and uninstalled any other audio drivers on the system
> 
> How can I get rid of this annoying fuzzy/static noise that is underneath everything when the surround is used?
> 
> Thanks.


It could be your speakers. Also if you have a 5.1 setup you're not supposed to use SBX Pro Surround since that's virtual surround. You're supposed to either hook the speakers to their respective inputs or use a SPDIF connection like you did,wich by the way can't output PCM surround,so you can only send lossy codecs like DTS or Dolby Digital.

Anyways you're not supposed to use SBX Pro Surround if you have a real 6 channel setup.


----------



## thomaspuzio

Sirleeofroy - Yes I did make sure to configure the setup correctly. Without setting as you have suggested, I would get no sound out of my speakers at all. So thanks for making sure I double check that.

Madmaxneo - Interesting. So what you're saying is that the cable, despite being a digital signal, can have some degredation and thus causing my static. That seems to fly with the symptoms I hear no matter what audio source I use. The static should be the same regardless if I'm playing a dvd, audio file, youtube video, etc.

Goldii3 - Huh. So I thought about that. My question would be... the sound card has 3.5mm connectors and my receiver has RCA connectors. There are inputs for each channel on my receiver:


Notice on middle left "CH6 Direct Inputs"

So:
1. How do I connect 3.5mm to RCA
2. How many cables do I need?
3. What happens with this type of setup if I'm playing a stereo feed? Does my receiver take care of the encoding and send it to all channels in surround, or would it just be R/L?

Finally..
Regarding your take on the artificial surround, shouldn't that be clear of static/fuzzy noise though?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> It could be your speakers. Also if you have a 5.1 setup you're not supposed to use SBX Pro Surround since that's virtual surround. You're supposed to either hook the speakers to their respective inputs or use a SPDIF connection like you did,wich by the way can't output PCM surround,so you can only send lossy codecs like DTS or Dolby Digital.
> 
> Anyways you're not supposed to use SBX Pro Surround if you have a real 6 channel setup.


Mostly true. My SB Z card works great with my logitech 5.1 setup. But when using a receiver it would be better to do things differently.

@thomaspuzio I have looked up your receiver and unfortunately getting this to work the way you want it may be difficult.
The best way to enjoy surround sound (be it 5.1, 7.1 or some other configuration) is actually through HDMI. If your receiver supported HDMI in and out then you could connect your video card through that and actually be able to enjoy 7.1 surround sound.
There is one way you might be able to get really good 5.1 surround sound but I am not sure if standard 3.5mm to rca cables would work You would be using the analog outputs on the SB Z card and connecting them to the analog inputs on that receiver. But you would need cable that has a 3.5mm jack (for the SB Z outs) on one end and rca connections (for the receiver ins) on the other end. The reason I say standard cables may not work is that I do not know how the inputs work on your receiver. The 3.5mm to RCA cables I found have two RCA jacks, though it looks like your receiver has two RCA connections for each speaker I can't really tell or make any definite promises that it will work.

Maybe someone who knows better can chime in.


----------



## thomaspuzio

Something like this:
https://www.amazon.com/kenable-3-5mm-Single-Phono-Cable/dp/B007JIS35K/ref=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_t

Something tells me this won't work how I think it will.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomaspuzio*
> 
> Something like this:
> https://www.amazon.com/kenable-3-5mm-Single-Phono-Cable/dp/B007JIS35K/ref=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_t
> 
> Something tells me this won't work how I think it will.


I can tell you the standard ones (with 2 RCA out) would work for your front and rear speakers because there are two RCA inputs on your receiver. You would just have to figure out which one was left and which was right.

But I am not sure how the single one (like you posted) will work with the center and sub connections.


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> In the Speakers/Headphones tab, select the 5.1 Surround and uncheck these options :
> 
> Under Optional Speakers disable Center and Rear pair.
> 
> Under Full-range Speaker disable Front left and right and Surround Speaker.
> 
> Then you can arrange the Bass with the Bass redirection options.


Awesome thanks, worked pretty well indeed.
Now I need to go buy a sub and put this one back in my daughters desk for her PC


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomaspuzio*
> 
> Something like this:
> https://www.amazon.com/kenable-3-5mm-Single-Phono-Cable/dp/B007JIS35K/ref=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_t
> 
> Something tells me this won't work how I think it will.


You need a stereo 3.5mm to RCA cable(in the appropriate lenght) for each speaker output of the soundcard: https://www.amazon.com/Cable-iXCC-Shielded-Gold-Plated-Stereo/dp/B019D048XC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1485000260&sr=8-4&keywords=3.5mm+to+rca

And otherwise i don't see where there could be a problem connecting these to your receiver, maybe you have to swap the center/sub RCA's once - L/R and rear L/R are red for right- and white for left-channel.
If you want to connect the SBZ over optical to your receiver, you must look in the "cinema"-tab of the SBX-cpl, and try either dolby digital live, or DTS as decoder(which you obviously have already, since you got the channels working - just with static).


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomaspuzio*
> 
> Sirleeofroy - Yes I did make sure to configure the setup correctly. Without setting as you have suggested, I would get no sound out of my speakers at all. So thanks for making sure I double check that.
> 
> Madmaxneo - Interesting. So what you're saying is that the cable, despite being a digital signal, can have some degredation and thus causing my static. That seems to fly with the symptoms I hear no matter what audio source I use. The static should be the same regardless if I'm playing a dvd, audio file, youtube video, etc.
> 
> Goldii3 - Huh. So I thought about that. My question would be... the sound card has 3.5mm connectors and my receiver has RCA connectors. There are inputs for each channel on my receiver:
> 
> 
> Notice on middle left "CH6 Direct Inputs"
> 
> So:
> 1. How do I connect 3.5mm to RCA
> 2. How many cables do I need?
> 3. What happens with this type of setup if I'm playing a stereo feed? Does my receiver take care of the encoding and send it to all channels in surround, or would it just be R/L?
> 
> Finally..
> Regarding your take on the artificial surround, shouldn't that be clear of static/fuzzy noise though?


You need to buy three 1/8" (or 3.5mm) TRS to stereo RCA cables if you want to use the analog outputs... but you're at the mercy of the sound cards DACs and OPAMPs quality.

However, you won't have any compression issues since you're not using Dolby or DTS.

How would your receiver handle or mix just the L and R? You need to read your manual to see what options are available. Other than just playing them on the L and R speakers, all receiver have a "Pro Logic" mode that will put the common stereo data in the center channel and the discrete audio data in the L or R channels for a surround effect from just a stereo signal. Dolby Prologic II encoding of a stereo source works quite well.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomaspuzio*
> 
> So:
> 1. How do I connect 3.5mm to RCA
> 2. How many cables do I need?
> 3. What happens with this type of setup if I'm playing a stereo feed? Does my receiver take care of the encoding and send it to all channels in surround, or would it just be R/L?
> 
> Finally..
> Regarding your take on the artificial surround, shouldn't that be clear of static/fuzzy noise though?


If that's the receiver you got,it looks pretty big. Any reason why you're using a receiver instead of just directly connecting the Logitech speakers to the sound card?

What speakers are we talking about? What kind of connector do they have¿? I mean you could probably just save all that hassle and just connect them directly to the sound card.

About the stereo on surround setup,if im not wrong when you play stereo,only right and left speaker will work. But you can also extend the sound to all speakers i think,though im not sure if that's good for anything but music.

And about the static,it could be a lot of things. There's nothing else you can do than troubleshoot. Try hooking the speakers directly to the sound card and see if that changes anything.


----------



## thomaspuzio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> What speakers are we talking about? What kind of connector do they have¿? I mean you could probably just save all that hassle and just connect them directly to the sound card.
> 
> About the stereo on surround setup,if im not wrong when you play stereo,only right and left speaker will work. But you can also extend the sound to all speakers i think,though im not sure if that's good for anything but music.
> 
> And about the static,it could be a lot of things. There's nothing else you can do than troubleshoot. Try hooking the speakers directly to the sound card and see if that changes anything.


The speakers are very old. The sub they came with (which had the amp for the satellite speakers died long ago. Plus the cable length was prohibitive. So I just cut the cables and rewired normal speaker wire. Which is why I need the receiver. Plus the Harman Kardon amp is way better than whatever was in that sub before.


----------



## thomaspuzio

FINAL POST FOR MY PROBLEM:

So I spent all week working on this. Some things I discovered.
1. 6CH Direct is OK, but it doesn't allow you to have surround on anything that isn't already 5.1 encoded. Plus, whenever I would go to a video titled "5.1 surround test" it would always fail, sending the signals to the wrong speakers (no matter how I connected the analog cables). The only time the surround channels worked was through the Sound Blaster control panel speaker test. In that test, each speaker responded to the signal it was supposed to play. Suffice it to say, this setup (while eliminating all static) simply caused too many issues with regards to the correct mapping of surround channels

2. I tried PCI-E 1 on my mobo (was using 3, below my video card) and whether it was the slot, or just having plugged it in harder this time, the static was (mostly) gone over optical (95% clean signal, it's still there but so faint it's not worth the hassle of trying to remove it). Of course in order to test this out I used a different optical cable as well.

3. In Sound Blaster, I have turned on SBX Pro with surround checked. On my receiver I let it on DTS to match the DTS encoding selected in the software. I do NOT turn on the Logic 7 option on my receiver as this seems to be more staticy than with the SBX Pro checked.

4. I moved my tower back over to the original spot (which requires a longer optical cable) and the static did increase, which means the cable has to be bad in some way. I am waiting for a longer new cable to arrive, hopefully it will go back to #3 above sound quality.

5. I also decided to try going back to the Realtek onboard audio setup just to see. It was far worse with both 6CH direct and with optical, and I was never able to get surround to work as there is no option for that with the Realtek driver. In addition, just to be sure it wasn't the speakers or wire, I tried a different speaker with known working speaker wire, and that didn't improve anything either.

Bottom line, this card isn't powerful enough to make a studio quality 5.1 surround setup work, but it's better than the motherboard. It sounds good, just not _perfect_. Thanks for your help and input everyone.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomaspuzio*
> 
> FINAL POST FOR MY PROBLEM:
> 
> So I spent all week working on this. Some things I discovered.
> 1. 6CH Direct is OK, but it doesn't allow you to have surround on anything that isn't already 5.1 encoded. Plus, whenever I would go to a video titled "5.1 surround test" it would always fail, sending the signals to the wrong speakers (no matter how I connected the analog cables). The only time the surround channels worked was through the Sound Blaster control panel speaker test. In that test, each speaker responded to the signal it was supposed to play. Suffice it to say, this setup (while eliminating all static) simply caused too many issues with regards to the correct mapping of surround channels
> 
> Bottom line, this card isn't powerful enough to make a studio quality 5.1 surround setup work, but it's better than the motherboard. It sounds good, just not _perfect_. Thanks for your help and input everyone.


That's how it's supposed to be. If it's not encoded to have 6 channels,you can't magically create them. At best you could upmix the stereo sound but that,as said before,would just expand the sound to all the speakers.

If those videos where off YouTube,you need to know that it does not support surround sound. If you want to test a surround setup,the easiest way is the Windows sound manager.

I don't think it has anything to do with power since the sound card is just passing the audio,it's your receiver that's powering them right?

It just looks like you are getting interference based on what you said about the PCI slots.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomaspuzio*
> 
> FINAL POST FOR MY PROBLEM:
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> That's how it's supposed to be. If it's not encoded to have 6 channels,you can't magically create them. At best you could upmix the stereo sound but that,as said before,would just expand the sound to all the speakers.
> 
> If those videos where off YouTube,you need to know that it does not support surround sound. If you want to test a surround setup,the easiest way is the Windows sound manager.
> 
> I don't think it has anything to do with power since the sound card is just passing the audio,it's your receiver that's powering them right?
> 
> It just looks like you are getting interference based on what you said about the PCI slots.


Very true. I am also starting to think that the shielding on your SBZ card may be damaged or not there. Because if moving the card reduced the interference then that may be the cause. @thomaspuzio is your card still intact with all the shielding and what not?


----------



## NightAntilli

I've just started considering getting a sound card. My motherboard has a Realtek ALC892 (M5A99FX Pro R2.0). Is the upgrade to the Sound Blaster Z worth it, for use with Audio-Technica M40x headphones? I'd use it for everything which is gaming, movies, music.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> I've just started considering getting a sound card. My motherboard has a Realtek ALC892 (M5A99FX Pro R2.0). Is the upgrade to the Sound Blaster Z worth it, for use with Audio-Technica M40x headphones? I'd use it for everything which is gaming, movies, music.


Yes.


----------



## kaiju

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> I've just started considering getting a sound card. My motherboard has a Realtek ALC892 (M5A99FX Pro R2.0). Is the upgrade to the Sound Blaster Z worth it, for use with Audio-Technica M40x headphones? I'd use it for everything which is gaming, movies, music.


A million percent, yes. It's somewhere between going from a mechanical drive to an SSD and gaming from 60hz to 100hz+.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> I've just started considering getting a sound card. My motherboard has a Realtek ALC892 (M5A99FX Pro R2.0). Is the upgrade to the Sound Blaster Z worth it, for use with Audio-Technica M40x headphones? I'd use it for everything which is gaming, movies, music.


I'd say yes, specially if you can buy them cheap. It's not so much of an improvement for music, except if you really need the headphone AMP (here it proved to be overkill, I can't go over 18% volume in windows). But for gaming, oh boy...it's like a whole new experience, specially if you play FPS or anything where sound positioning is a must. You'll here sounds you wouldn't before and be able to tell where's it coming from very very easily.


----------



## NightAntilli

Thanks for the replies. I have only found one comparison between onboard and SB Z. Obviously through YouTube sounds are degraded so it's not exactly representative. But I did notice a difference, especially in sound stage with my headphones. I do hope that when I get the card the difference is bigger (it probably will be). $90 is still quite a bit of money for a slight upgrade. Here's the video I'm referring to;


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Thanks for the replies. I have only found one comparison between onboard and SB Z. Obviously through YouTube sounds are degraded so it's not exactly representative. But I did notice a difference, especially in sound stage with my headphones. I do hope that when I get the card the difference is bigger (it probably will be). $90 is still quite a bit of money for a slight upgrade. Here's the video I'm referring to;


The thing is,once you buy one of those,you probably keep them for a long time.

It has a decent DAC,decent amplifier that can drive headphones up to 600 ohm,virtualized surround,DTS and Dolby Decoding,plus it also has a SPDIF input wich is something rare.

It's definitly worth it for the virtualized surround alone.


----------



## NightAntilli

I had an X-Fi Xtreme Gamer but it died on me after 3 years or so. Didn't last as long as I wanted, and one thing that always bugged me was how finicky the drivers were. I hope the drivers are better for the Z.


----------



## x7007

Can anyone please tell me if you use Skype or other voice chat and as soon as you start after 5 seconds or even more the sound starts to go robotic with weird noises and if you do anything else it just start to go higher. now what special here are 2 things.

I'm using 24bit 9600 Hz windows 10 with SBX surround enabled and Signal Enhancement enabled with Exclusive mode Enabled 2 boxes.
Recording Device I'm using 24bit 9600Hz with all Exclusive enabled. CrystalVoice Noise Reduction / Acoustic Echo Cancellation / Focus 120* Enabled all of them.

When it happen even muting the Playback Device so I don't hear any sound from windows, I can still hear the robotic humming screaming. Only unplugging the device Headphone/Speakers stop the noise from being heard but if plugging them back it still continues like it never stopped.

Only way to stop it is restarting.

After restarting for I think the first time I had notification : "Windows has detected that audio enhancements for the following device are causing problems:

Speakers (Sound Blaster ZXR)

Audio enhancements for this device have been disabled.

Would you like to reenable?

Yes/No"
http://i.imgur.com/yTfAO5S.png

Creative says it's not needed for any of the effects , so what we need them for ? http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=741790

So if this had issues right after the problem occurred and after restart it says there is issue, could be the issue is from the Signal Enhancement ? or it could be because I'm using 24bit 9600Hz in Playback Device or Record Device. and it may cause many issues in general.

What could cause the issue ?

The 24bit 9600HZ on Playback Device ?
The 24bit 9600Hz on Recording Device ?
Signal Enhancement setting ?
CrystalVoice Settings ?

Did anyone had this issue at all ? if not what settings did you use all the times ? do you remember if you had issues with 24bit 9600Hz on the playback device or recording device ?
Does the 24bit 9600Hz causes Input lag or latency issues in games ? multiplayer especially ?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Can anyone please tell me if you use Skype or other voice chat and as soon as you start after 5 seconds or even more the sound starts to go robotic with weird noises and if you do anything else it just start to go higher. now what special here are 2 things.
> 
> I'm using 24bit 9600 Hz windows 10 with SBX surround enabled and Signal Enhancement enabled with Exclusive mode Enabled 2 boxes.
> Recording Device I'm using 24bit 9600Hz with all Exclusive enabled. CrystalVoice Noise Reduction / Acoustic Echo Cancellation / Focus 120* Enabled all of them.
> 
> When it happen even muting the Playback Device so I don't hear any sound from windows, I can still hear the robotic humming screaming. Only unplugging the device Headphone/Speakers stop the noise from being heard but if plugging them back it still continues like it never stopped.
> 
> Only way to stop it is restarting.
> 
> After restarting for I think the first time I had notification : "Windows has detected that audio enhancements for the following device are causing problems:
> 
> Speakers (Sound Blaster ZXR)
> 
> Audio enhancements for this device have been disabled.
> 
> Would you like to reenable?
> 
> Yes/No"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yTfAO5S.png
> 
> Creative says it's not needed for any of the effects , so what we need them for ? http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=741790
> 
> So if this had issues right after the problem occurred and after restart it says there is issue, could be the issue is from the Signal Enhancement ? or it could be because I'm using 24bit 9600Hz in Playback Device or Record Device. and it may cause many issues in general.
> 
> What could cause the issue ?
> 
> The 24bit 9600HZ on Playback Device ?
> The 24bit 9600Hz on Recording Device ?
> Signal Enhancement setting ?
> CrystalVoice Settings ?
> 
> Did anyone had this issue at all ? if not what settings did you use all the times ? do you remember if you had issues with 24bit 9600Hz on the playback device or recording device ?
> Does the 24bit 9600Hz causes Input lag or latency issues in games ? multiplayer especially ?


I have had this same issue. Firs thing is you really don't need the 96k sound quality on your playback/recording devices. I would change that to 48k (that may help with the issue).
Secondly here are a couple of registry patches that helped me in the past and are located somewhere on this thread previously.

sbx_fix.zip 0k .zip file

Use this one first, then restart. If it doesn't work try this next one:

Patch_110200xx_H10.zip 0k .zip file

Also be sure to restart after installing.


----------



## Vlada011

How much is better Sound Blaster ZxR than Z version?


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have had this same issue. Firs thing is you really don't need the 96k sound quality on your playback/recording devices. I would change that to 48k (that may help with the issue).
> Secondly here are a couple of registry patches that helped me in the past and are located somewhere on this thread previously.
> 
> sbx_fix.zip 0k .zip file
> 
> Use this one first, then restart. If it doesn't work try this next one:
> 
> Patch_110200xx_H10.zip 0k .zip file
> 
> Also be sure to restart after installing.


thanks .

which one fixed for you ? cause it seems it is always back after using sbfix but I don't know if some windows updates reset it . it actaully happen some time after windows update .

and does movies use 9600hz like dts-hd or atmos ? what should I do if the movie has 24bit 9600hz , should I change it then and back ?

do you have the signal enhancement enabled ?

what the differences between the 2 registries ? they look the same just with space between them in the H10.zip one.. can't understand if that could make a different , I wonder if it does really.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> thanks .
> 
> which one fixed for you ? cause it seems it is always back after using sbfix but I don't know if some windows updates reset it . it actaully happen some time after windows update .
> 
> and does movies use 9600hz like dts-hd or atmos ? what should I do if the movie has 24bit 9600hz , should I change it then and back ?
> 
> do you have the signal enhancement enabled ?
> 
> what the differences between the 2 registries ? they look the same just with space between them in the H10.zip one.. can't understand if that could make a different , I wonder if it does really.


The sbx_fix is the one that works for me. I have to reapply that registry fix every time I reload my sound card drivers. The best way to do it is to uninstall all the sound blaster drivers and software, restart, reinstall the sound blaster drivers for your specific card with a fresh download from the creative website and restart. Then apply the first patch sbx_fix and restart. It should work but if for some it doesn't and then try second patch.

I do not think you will really be able to tell the difference between 96k and 48k, and those movies set in 96k will work just fine in 48k. If after applying the patch 96k works fine for you then by all means continue to use it. But try it in 48k first as I ahve seen a few cases where setting it in 48k helped a good deal.

The signal enhancements are all enabled on my card. I also used to get the same error you do but I went through the steps I describe above and the error went away. I did disable the signal enhancements at first but realized I did not have use of any of the Dolby or DTS encoders in the SB Pro Studio. So if you disable the audio enhancements then the card will not be able to encode any Dolby or DTS signals.

To tell you the truth I myself do not know the differences between the two registry patches, in fact I am not even sure what they change in the registry. I asked that question when someone posted the sbx_fix patch but it was never explained to me. The only thing I know is that the sbx_fix works for me but the other one does not work for me.


----------



## umeng2002

I looked at both of those reg files, and they look the same.

One just has spaces between the entries.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> The sbx_fix is the one that works for me. I have to reapply that registry fix every time I reload my sound card drivers. The best way to do it is to uninstall all the sound blaster drivers and software, restart, reinstall the sound blaster drivers for your specific card with a fresh download from the creative website and restart. Then apply the first patch sbx_fix and restart. It should work but if for some it doesn't and then try second patch.
> 
> I do not think you will really be able to tell the difference between 96k and 48k, and those movies set in 96k will work just fine in 48k. If after applying the patch 96k works fine for you then by all means continue to use it. But try it in 48k first as I ahve seen a few cases where setting it in 48k helped a good deal.
> 
> The signal enhancements are all enabled on my card. I also used to get the same error you do but I went through the steps I describe above and the error went away. I did disable the signal enhancements at first but realized I did not have use of any of the Dolby or DTS encoders in the SB Pro Studio. So if you disable the audio enhancements then the card will not be able to encode any Dolby or DTS signals.
> 
> To tell you the truth I myself do not know the differences between the two registry patches, in fact I am not even sure what they change in the registry. I asked that question when someone posted the sbx_fix patch but it was never explained to me. The only thing I know is that the sbx_fix works for me but the other one does not work for me.


So far I did use the register, have 24bit 48kHz and Enhanced enabled. same for the recording 24bit 48kHz it seems I have less crackles when using skype and other chat program when the conversation begin.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> So far I did use the register, have 24bit 48kHz and Enhanced enabled. same for the recording 24bit 48kHz it seems I have less crackles when using skype and other chat program when the conversation begin.


So you still have that same crack/pop sound every so often, or is it just regular connection static?
Do you get that same crack/pop when playing music?


----------



## NightAntilli

Is the sound degraded in any way when using front panel audio connection on a Sound Blaster Z?
Driver issues seem to be prevalent for these cards. Anyone use the Jan 25th 2017 drivers to give an idea of how they compare to older ones?
Is SBZSwitcher required to avoid blowing up my poor M40x headphones?

I'm asking all this before I get one.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> So you still have that same crack/pop sound every so often, or is it just regular connection static?
> Do you get that same crack/pop when playing music?


the crack is usually happens when I use voice xhat and I use now and it didn't happen. so we ok now still don't know if the reg fix something .


----------



## 8-Ball

Just received mine from eBay for $45. I am pretty impressed!

What are the best settings within Pro Studio?

I am using the JVC RX700.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball*
> 
> Just received mine from eBay for $45. I am pretty impressed!
> 
> What are the best settings within Pro Studio?
> 
> I am using the JVC RX700.


Well, if you have an external DAC and headphone AMP, you those instead of the analog outputs.

But as far as the Pro Studio stuff... it depends on the content.

For 3D surround in movies and games, I leave the "Surround" parameter at like 37%.

If the content is poorly mixed, I also enable the Smart Volume feature. The higher it is, the more the dynamic range is compressed (Night mode is the maximum compression - Loud is also maximally compressed, but the loud parts are compressed down instead of the quiet parts being compressed up).

For movies that are poorly mixed to the point where even the "Smart Volume" can't bring out the speech, I also enable the "Dialog Plus" feature which emphasizes the center audio and turns down the surrounding a little in the typical speech frequency range.

For music, I turn everything off.

Even in some games, I need to use the Smart Volume as a game engine's audio mixing can vary greatly.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Well, if you have an external DAC and headphone AMP, you those instead of the analog outputs.
> 
> But as far as the Pro Studio stuff... it depends on the content.
> 
> For 3D surround in movies and games, I leave the "Surround" parameter at like 37%.
> 
> If the content is poorly mixed, I also enable the Smart Volume feature. The higher it is, the more the dynamic range is compressed (Night mode is the maximum compression - Loud is also maximally compressed, but the loud parts are compressed down instead of the quiet parts being compressed up).
> 
> For movies that are poorly mixed to the point where even the "Smart Volume" can't bring out the speech, I also enable the "Dialog Plus" feature which emphasizes the center audio and turns down the surrounding a little in the typical speech frequency range.
> 
> For music, I turn everything off.
> 
> Even in some games, I need to use the Smart Volume as a game engine's audio mixing can vary greatly.


why 37 and not 67 ?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> why 37 and not 67 ?


Better audio positioning.

Maybe it depends on your kind of headphones and/ or ears; but at the default setting the front left and right sound like they're to the left and right of my head instead of at the front left and front right.

Also, in games, at the default setting, distant sounds roll off too fast making them much quieter than they should be.

Download some 5.1 or 7.1 surround sound test files and try it yourself - play the files with your eyes closed and visualizes where the tones sound like they're coming from. After doing that, I've found the best spot between 30 to 45 percent..


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Better audio positioning.
> 
> Maybe it depends on your kind of headphones and/ or ears; but at the default setting the front left and right sound like they're to the left and right of my head instead of at the front left and front right.
> 
> Also, in games, at the default setting, distant sounds roll off too fast making them much quieter than they should be.
> 
> Download some 5.1 or 7.1 surround sound test files and try it yourself - play the files with your eyes closed and visualizes where the tones sound like they're coming from. After doing that, I've found the best spot between 30 to 45 percent..


I have beyerdynamic 990dt 600ohms. which one you think better then ?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> I have beyerdynamic 990dt 600ohms. which one you think better then ?


You have to just test it out.


----------



## NightAntilli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball*
> 
> Just received mine from eBay for $45. I am pretty impressed!
> 
> What are the best settings within Pro Studio?
> 
> I am using the JVC RX700.


That's quite the bargain. New, refurbished or used?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Better audio positioning.
> 
> Maybe it depends on your kind of headphones and/ or ears; but at the default setting the front left and right sound like they're to the left and right of my head instead of at the front left and front right.


I agree, at some higher SBX-surround settings, the things i hear don't comply with the position on the screen when they are located a bit further to the left/right(in opposite to CMSS-3D, which always worked good for me).
Another benefit of a lower surround setting is, that you get less reverb effects.


----------



## kurtextrem

Hasn't someone found out 33% is the perfect setting?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> Hasn't someone found out 33% is the perfect setting?


From my testing, the difference between 30% and 40% is very minimal with real content... not just surround test files. So I'd use the test files and determine what setting is the best for you.

For me, positional accuracy is the most important; and with my ears and headphones, and brain, it's right around 37%

And, again, for me, it's really the Front Left and Front Right channels that change the most.

The Rear Left and Rear Right channels are almost always in the perfect position.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> So you still have that same crack/pop sound every so often, or is it just regular connection static?
> Do you get that same crack/pop when playing music?


Did you tried with driver from CD.
That driver is best from me. I heard some cccss every 4-5 minutes and because I use Windows 10 I installed driver for Windows 10 and than through device manager update on old driver from 2012 from CD.
With him no sound problems. But I'm very satisfied with SBZ and because I found SBZxR for only 120euro I will sell SBZ and upgrade on SBZxR.
Because of that I asked is it worth and how big is difference.


----------



## Goa80

Hi all,
First of all I apologize for my bad english.
I am having a problem with my SB Zx running on win10 64bit, I can no longer see the levels/mixing under playback device








Before just 2 days ago I could actually more devices listed under "levels" including the microphone so that I could lower to volume to 0 and avoid mic playback,

I tried to unistall the drivers and resintall them (also tried the newest drivers from january 2017) but I am still facing the same problems.

Your help would be highly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vlada011

Microphone is under section Recording.


----------



## umeng2002

You need to go to "Properties" on the bottom.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Did you tried with driver from CD.
> That driver is best from me. I heard some cccss every 4-5 minutes and because I use Windows 10 I installed driver for Windows 10 and than through device manager update on old driver from 2012 from CD.
> With him no sound problems. But I'm very satisfied with SBZ and because I found SBZxR for only 120euro I will sell SBZ and upgrade on SBZxR.
> Because of that I asked is it worth and how big is difference.


anyone else the old drivers works better ?


----------



## Goa80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> You need to go to "Properties" on the bottom.


if you're refering to my post then I already clicked on proprieties at the bottom and I have no longer under "levels" all the other devices, I now have only "speaker"...


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goa80*
> 
> if you're refering to my post then I already clicked on proprieties at the bottom and I have no longer under "levels" all the other devices, I now have only "speaker"...


I recommend uninstalling all the sound blaster stuff completely, restarting, run ccleaner if you have it, then installing fresh drivers from the creative labs website... You should probably download the fresh drivers first.


----------



## Vlada011

People tell me best way to stop stupid Windows Update to pretend smart.
I will collapse if he continue to update my SBZxR controller and change to Recon3D.
I don't want any new driver, previous driver from 2015 work fine... I don't want newest... But Windows Update change him than I *Rollback*, than he install again, than I again *Let's me pick from a list of device drivers on my computers*

As you can see...now Is normal, but you see Recon3D... he changed on that, only Sound Blaster Audio Controller not other two. This Windows is sick.
Microsoft want to made smart OS but he made more mess than good things and didn't give us option to nicely controll Windows Update and prevent Windows to change drivers on our hardware.



Example, If I want to reinstall OS and later I want Windows Updates but don't want to update my drivers.
I checked that option Don Not Include Drivers With Windows Updates, but OS not listen direct order from superior, me.

Is it possible now Recon3D to influence somehow on my sound, when I choosed other Sound Blaster Audio Controller and install him, but Recon3D is still inside.


----------



## Goa80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I recommend uninstalling all the sound blaster stuff completely, restarting, run ccleaner if you have it, then installing fresh drivers from the creative labs website... You should probably download the fresh drivers first.


Hi buddy, I've tried already unistalling/reinstalling drivers both from device manager and pannel controll (remove sb software), but I am still unable to see all the devices volumes under levels from proprieties.
I also clean all with ccleaner, but so far the problem persits.
I have tried both official drivers from june 2016 and january 2017 without success.
It seems like maybe windows 10 is trying to install the drivers as soon as the soundcard is detected right after boot as soon as I login into windows, it's pretty annoying.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goa80*
> 
> Hi buddy, I've tried already unistalling/reinstalling drivers both from device manager and pannel controll (remove sb software), but I am still unable to see all the devices volumes under levels from proprieties.
> I also clean all with ccleaner, but so far the problem persits.
> I have tried both official drivers from june 2016 and january 2017 without success.
> It seems like maybe windows 10 is trying to install the drivers as soon as the soundcard is detected right after boot as soon as I login into windows, it's pretty annoying.


you can use an awesome program Windows Update MiniTool to detect the update and then choose to hide it and it will be never installed. also choose in Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Devices and Printers Right click on your computer name > Device installation settings > choose No . and it won't update till you want to. and then you can hide it using the program.


----------



## NightAntilli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goa80*
> 
> Hi buddy, I've tried already unistalling/reinstalling drivers both from device manager and pannel controll (remove sb software), but I am still unable to see all the devices volumes under levels from proprieties.
> I also clean all with ccleaner, but so far the problem persits.
> I have tried both official drivers from june 2016 and january 2017 without success.
> It seems like maybe windows 10 is trying to install the drivers as soon as the soundcard is detected right after boot as soon as I login into windows, it's pretty annoying.


Make sure you run everything with administrator privileges.


----------



## Vlada011

Windows 10 Updates is completely crazy when we need to avoid Drivers Update.
I don't know what Microsoft think how people to use something if their OS make decisions instead of us and control driver installation and selection instead of us.
And how people live with that facts in head. And he is not capable to recognize in ocean of similar hardware what driver is for specific hardware and what driver is for something similar but not same.


----------



## NightAntilli

Not sure if this still works, but have you guys tried it?

How to Uninstall and Block Updates and Drivers on Windows 10


----------



## kurtextrem

Speaking of the latest drivers from January 2017 - has anyone found anything new?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goa80*
> 
> Hi buddy, I've tried already unistalling/reinstalling drivers both from device manager and pannel controll (remove sb software), but I am still unable to see all the devices volumes under levels from proprieties.
> I also clean all with ccleaner, but so far the problem persits.
> I have tried both official drivers from june 2016 and january 2017 without success.
> It seems like maybe windows 10 is trying to install the drivers as soon as the soundcard is detected right after boot as soon as I login into windows, it's pretty annoying.


That has never really been a problem when I have had to do go through the process. When I install the drivers from the Creative website they override the windows ones easily.

I am not really sure what to say at this point as I am somewhat perplexed at your issues. I'd say contact creative support.
One last question: Did you disable all other sound devices in your control panel previously? If you did then there is a chance that "Show disabled/disconnected devices" is unchecked. To check left click on one of your sound device and make sure each other those options in checked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> Speaking of the latest drivers from January 2017 - has anyone found anything new?


I have downloaded them but not sure if I want to test them out or not...you know their record.....lol


----------



## Vlada011

Why we have option D*o Not Include Drivers in Windows Updates* if jerk Ignore such command as some punk.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> Speaking of the latest drivers from January 2017 - has anyone found anything new?


Everyone talking about January 2017 drivers,i haven't found such a thing.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Everyone talking about January 2017 drivers,i haven't found such a thing.


They are on the Creative website, right here. The first one is the new drivers.

I take it you didn't look for them on the Creative website as I found them pretty quick.


----------



## kurtextrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> They are on the Creative website, right here. The first one is the new drivers.
> 
> I take it you didn't look for them on the Creative website as I found them pretty quick.


It's not yet on the German drivers page - that might be the issue.

I've installed the driver successfully - but can't see changes.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> It's not yet on the German drivers page - that might be the issue.
> 
> I've installed the driver successfully - but can't see changes.


I installed them last night and I have found no difference. After installing the drivers the pop/crack issue returned so I still needed to use the sbx_fix registry patch. It looks to me like they are still the original drivers and they just changed the date, nothing more.


----------



## justnvc

I don't know how so many people have driver related issues, what do you do to your computers!?







I must be incredibly lucky...


----------



## blued

Cant play back music and vid files after latest update. Speaker tests run fine from the SBZ control panel. What happened?

Never mind. It seems the default device switched to SPDIF-out after driver install, switched back to SBZ speakers and OK now.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Not sure if this still works, but have you guys tried it?
> 
> How to Uninstall and Block Updates and Drivers on Windows 10


I said it before , but no one seemed to listen. with a better application . it's legit in majorgeeks and softpedia so it's not some kinds of virus. Windows Update Minitool . and like I said before how to disable the windows driver update.
Testing the new drivers now ....


----------



## x7007

This is the original thread for the Sbx_fix.reg thing

https://steamcommunity.com/app/289070/discussions/3/224446432327935614/
which have a link to original creative.com forum thread
http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=741855

So it's bloody happens only when using 96Khz , that's why it happened to me and not other people... they used 48Khz


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> This is the original thread for the Sbx_fix.reg thing
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/289070/discussions/3/224446432327935614/
> which have a link to original creative.com forum thread
> http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=741855
> 
> So it's bloody happens only when using 96Khz , that's why it happened to me and not other people... they used 48Khz


I use 48khz (because I can't tell any difference between that and 96k) and I still had the pop/crack issue. Once I installed that registry patch all is golden. I even had to do it with the latest 2017 drivers. Consequently that driver is dated Dec of 2016. But I see no change what so ever in anything.....


----------



## x7007

Anyone knows why it shows Recording ??


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Anyone knows why it shows Recording ??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is just showing what devices you have that are capable of recording sound through. The "recording" label is just a tag.


----------



## x7007

I had a weird issue with the new drivers + registry fix H100_.reg

I used my computer using Teamviewer from work , didn't run any audio file or something. I restarted the computer couple of times for some other reasons.

Now when I'm back home trying to playback MKV file with AC3 or just let say any audio file but specifically I noticed the issue because I didn't hear the Center/Voice in the movie, I just heard the music and sound but didn't hear the voice of the actors. using Headphones. everything was seem fine in the SBX Control panel , but as soon I disabled SBX the voice were back, I re enabled and the voice stayed. now because I have Beyerdynamic DT990 600 ohms so I try to click on the 600 ohms setting again and it brought the volume up like 600 ohms normal should even though it's already selected !

It's like after the restart something with the SBX messed up.... I will try to make a profile or something cause it seems after computer restart something not working properly.


----------



## Vlada011

I installed that patch before with SBZ, but now when I have SBZxR how installed patch influence on my new sound card.
I only reinstalled drivers for new card. Drivers Uninstall and Cleaning with Driver Sweeper delete registry patch or not?
And is it same registry patch for SBZ and SBZxR?

This new SBZxR is great card, difference is obvious even on low/mid class 5.1 system.
As sound become louder difference is bigger. Every sound is little different. I play L4D2 a lot and I know exactly sound on SBZ and every noise, when I replace card difference is obvious in moment when player say something I exactly had feeling from witch side sound come.
Like player sit on place and talk.
My settings are Crystalizer on 70, Surround on 90, Bass Redirection Default, Subwoofer Gain Enabled, Crossover Frequency Default, Equilaizer Disabled. Sometimes I Enable (Only Check) Dialog Plus when I look some youtube review or similar thing or Smart Volume sometimes in movies.
Slider stay on default for both.


----------



## x7007

No one use Headphones here with 600 ohms or at all ? and having issues after restart ?

Every restart I need to go to Creative ZXR or else I can't hear any Center sound , like movies or games and such. I need to go Creative Panel and change something with the headphones or disable/enable SBX and it's back...

It seems like the High Gain settings also doesn't work correctly after restart and I need to re click on it even though it is selected because it still makes TICK that I hear when it switches to higher Ohms means it didn't use the right Gain mode even when it was selected. The setting Always Set to high gain when in Headphones configuration is selected which doesn't help with this driver, but it worked with the older 13.1.01 driver.

Windows 10 x64


----------



## Vlada011

My sound pick for speaker system for SBZxR

1. Energy Take Classic 5.1 up to 350



2. Wharfedale DX-1 SE ( successor of DX-1 HCP) - Mid Budget up to 500

There is Black and White Color options



3. Q Acoustic 3000 5.1 up to 1000



Q Acuostic 3000 5.1 Package contain 3010 Speakers x4 Center 3090 and Subwoofer 3070
But all speakers could be both separately and there are little better 3020 could be used instead 3010.

AV Reciver need as well.
Marantz 5010 for little higher price up to 800 or Yamaha RXA660 Aventege for up to 550$

All of these systems cost less than NVIDIA TITAN and compare to NVIDIA TITAN for 15 years they worth at least half of their price.
Many people have more expensive graphics than these systems and 200$ speakers. I can say on very cheap speakers every sound effect on SBZxR is different than on SBZ, more or less. Imagine than on some more expensive speakers. It's sad that some people use Onboard sound with most expensive graphics.


----------



## Dry Bonez

ok,im losst, can someone elaborate this to me? i recently bought a gigabyte z270x gaming 7 motherboard and is equipped with sbx and all that good stuff. I also have the soundblaster zxr soundcard. Do i need to install my soundcard? i have not started building it as i am only waiting for my cpu to arrive.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> ok,im losst, can someone elaborate this to me? i recently bought a gigabyte z270x gaming 7 motherboard and is equipped with sbx and all that good stuff. I also have the soundblaster zxr soundcard. Do i need to install my soundcard? i have not started building it as i am only waiting for my cpu to arrive.


You should disable Onboard Audio in BIOS and install Sound Blaster ZxR and only driver for SBZxR not for onboard audio.

Best to install SBZxR in last PCI-E x1 slot connected with chipset.


----------



## vullcan

So for the past 3+ years I have been tired of my SoundBlaster ZxR disappearing from device manager upon turning on the computer or restarting. It has taken DAYS off my life over the past 3 years trying to get it back, because trying to get it back can take an hour or more and it occurs on a weekly basis.

There is no conclusive reason why it happens and no software fixes for it, so I assumed I had a ****ty motherboard and eventually I'd get a new one and my problem would go away.
So I get a new Z270 from Asus last week, and I see creative releases new drivers. Oh the irony I think, they finally fixed the issue AND I just got the new motherboard.

Today my sound card disappears and I cant get it back, I've been trying to get it back for 30 minutes.
What the **** creative.
I'm not even using UEFI, I'm using BIOS and slowed down the boot process as slow as possible.

They dont even have the balls to repair it or work a warranty claim past 12 months old, I dont think that would matter because people have gotten RMA's that did hte same thing.
They wont help at all past 12 months because they know their hardware has a problem.

Where are the new soundcards? They are all **** USB solutions.
I'd jump ship in an instant if anyone had better positional audio for gaming.


----------



## Iceman2733

Not what I wanted to hear at all my Z card will be in the morning.. sounds like it could be going right back. It is sad the lack of quality drivers for these cards.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> me="Ic name="vullcan" url="/t/1337761/official-creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-series-club/4990#post_25834088"]So for the past 3+ years I have been tired of my SoundBlaster ZxR disappearing from device manager upon turning on the computer or restarting. It has taken DAYS off my life over the past 3 years trying to get it back, because trying to get it back can take an hour or more and it occurs on a weekly basis.
> 
> There is no conclusive reason why it happens and no software fixes for it, so I assumed I had a ****ty motherboard and eventually I'd get a new one and my problem would go away.
> So I get a new Z270 from Asus last week, and I see creative releases new drivers. Oh the irony I think, they finally fixed the issue AND I just got the new motherboard.
> 
> Today my sound card disappears and I cant get it back, I've been trying to get it back for 30 minutes.
> What the **** creative.
> I'm not even using UEFI, I'm using BIOS and slowed down the boot process as slow as possible.
> 
> They dont even have the balls to repair it or work a warranty claim past 12 months old, I dont think that would matter because people have gotten RMA's that did hte same thing.
> They wont help at all past 12 months because they know their hardware has a problem.
> 
> Where are the new soundcards? They are all **** USB solutions.
> I'd jump ship in an instant if anyone had better positional audio for gaming.


Iv been running my SoundBlaster Z on windows 10 without a hickup. I do know, that certain setups with PCI-E Switching can lead to some funky stuff. Please fill in your RIG details, maybe we can figure out whats up








Quote:


> Not what I wanted to hear at all my Z card will be in the morning.. sounds like it could be going right back. It is sad the lack of quality drivers for these cards.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Originally i bought mine because my Maximus IV Extreme's audio didnt work, and it didnt have a PCI Legacy slot for my SoundBlaster Xtrememusic. When I got my Z i was fairly impressed by the bump in sound quality, and its feature set. I dont use the Scout mode thing, even though it actually does kind of work (Tested in Overwatch), but I do use the included mic, which is pretty good considering it probably cost them like 20 cents to make. Overall very happy, and its not very expensive. My other options were the Schiit Modi and Midi, or the audioquest Firefly, but I would have had to throw more money at what Im certain is probably better, but for now im good. Im only running HD 598Cs which have fairly low impedance.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vullcan*
> 
> So for the past 3+ years I have been tired of my SoundBlaster ZxR disappearing from device manager upon turning on the computer or restarting. It has taken DAYS off my life over the past 3 years trying to get it back, because trying to get it back can take an hour or more and it occurs on a weekly basis.
> 
> There is no conclusive reason why it happens and no software fixes for it, so I assumed I had a ****ty motherboard and eventually I'd get a new one and my problem would go away.
> So I get a new Z270 from Asus last week, and I see creative releases new drivers. Oh the irony I think, they finally fixed the issue AND I just got the new motherboard.
> 
> Today my sound card disappears and I cant get it back, I've been trying to get it back for 30 minutes.
> What the **** creative.
> I'm not even using UEFI, I'm using BIOS and slowed down the boot process as slow as possible.
> 
> They dont even have the balls to repair it or work a warranty claim past 12 months old, I dont think that would matter because people have gotten RMA's that did hte same thing.
> They wont help at all past 12 months because they know their hardware has a problem.
> 
> Where are the new soundcards? They are all **** USB solutions.
> I'd jump ship in an instant if anyone had better positional audio for gaming.


That is odd, I have never heard of this problem of the soundcard disappearing on the system. It may be an issue with your MB, possibly something to do with the number of PCIE lanes being used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Not what I wanted to hear at all my Z card will be in the morning.. sounds like it could be going right back. It is sad the lack of quality drivers for these cards.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


With the sbx_fix patch my Z card works great! Without the patch I get some weird pop/crack sounds in the audio when music or a video is running. This card is still way better than USB options.
But I have been told that using HDMI is even better than using a sound card, plus with HDMI you can do actual 7.1 surround. If you have a decent stereo receiver you can plug the HDMI from your video card into that and run any monitor from there.
One of these days when I get a good receiver with a good set of speakers I will try this myself.....


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vullcan*
> 
> So for the past 3+ years I have been tired of my SoundBlaster ZxR disappearing from device manager upon turning on the computer or restarting. It has taken DAYS off my life over the past 3 years trying to get it back, because trying to get it back can take an hour or more and it occurs on a weekly basis.
> 
> There is no conclusive reason why it happens and no software fixes for it, so I assumed I had a ****ty motherboard and eventually I'd get a new one and my problem would go away.
> So I get a new Z270 from Asus last week, and I see creative releases new drivers. Oh the irony I think, they finally fixed the issue AND I just got the new motherboard.
> 
> Today my sound card disappears and I cant get it back, I've been trying to get it back for 30 minutes.
> What the **** creative.
> I'm not even using UEFI, I'm using BIOS and slowed down the boot process as slow as possible.
> 
> They dont even have the balls to repair it or work a warranty claim past 12 months old, I dont think that would matter because people have gotten RMA's that did hte same thing.
> They wont help at all past 12 months because they know their hardware has a problem.
> 
> Where are the new soundcards? They are all **** USB solutions.
> I'd jump ship in an instant if anyone had better positional audio for gaming.


Do you by chance disable the motherboard's on-board audio, in the BIOS, when you installed the SB-ZxR?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vullcan*
> 
> So for the past 3+ years I have been tired of my SoundBlaster ZxR disappearing from device manager upon turning on the computer or restarting. It has taken DAYS off my life over the past 3 years trying to get it back, because trying to get it back can take an hour or more and it occurs on a weekly basis.
> 
> There is no conclusive reason why it happens and no software fixes for it, so I assumed I had a ****ty motherboard and eventually I'd get a new one and my problem would go away.
> So I get a new Z270 from Asus last week, and I see creative releases new drivers. Oh the irony I think, they finally fixed the issue AND I just got the new motherboard.
> 
> Today my sound card disappears and I cant get it back, I've been trying to get it back for 30 minutes.
> What the **** creative.
> I'm not even using UEFI, I'm using BIOS and slowed down the boot process as slow as possible.
> 
> They dont even have the balls to repair it or work a warranty claim past 12 months old, I dont think that would matter because people have gotten RMA's that did hte same thing.
> They wont help at all past 12 months because they know their hardware has a problem.
> 
> Where are the new soundcards? They are all **** USB solutions.
> I'd jump ship in an instant if anyone had better positional audio for gaming.


One, stop using sleep mode. ZxRs don't like it.

Two, it's rather subjective, but there is.


----------



## NightAntilli

Asus motherboards don't like sleep either, especially if you OC.


----------



## Balsagna

So I lost my ZX sound card (don't ask lol) and am looking at upgrading or side grading. How's the ZXR? Is it worth it over the ZX.

I have Philips Fidelio X1's with a V-Moda mic that's attached in a same cord, plugged into my Z's ACM module, connected to my on-board audio.
Speaker setup is Logitech Z550's

I honeslty didn't hear much of a difference with my sound setup before, but the AMP helps and I can't really find an amp that's external I can plug my mic into to keep my headphone setup on point for when I game


----------



## GoLDii3

Has anyone ever wondered why does the SBZ Pro Studio Surround option shows 7 channels,when it only accepts 5.1 surround instead of 7.1?

I mean if your game/media has 7.1 audio you won't get it because Windows only recognizes the 5.1 surround.

I think anything but 50% on the slider is wrong since you aren't getting any sound from the two extra channels.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> So I lost my ZX sound card (don't ask lol) and am looking at upgrading or side grading. How's the ZXR? Is it worth it over the ZX.
> 
> I have Philips Fidelio X1's with a V-Moda mic that's attached in a same cord, plugged into my Z's ACM module, connected to my on-board audio.
> Speaker setup is Logitech Z550's
> 
> I honeslty didn't hear much of a difference with my sound setup before, but the AMP helps and I can't really find an amp that's external I can plug my mic into to keep my headphone setup on point for when I game


The Z series of sound card's headphone jack come with a high output impedance , Z & Zx is 22.5-Ohms and some claim the SB-ZxR's is 40-Ohms.
Where as with the Philips Fidelio X1 headphone is only 30-Ohms, so you would want to plug them into a headphone jack (headphone amplifier) with an output impedance of around 3-Ohms or less, for best audio detail.

The FiiO A3 (E11K) headphone amplifier ($60) has a less then 1-Ohm output impedance.
You might consider getting an Asus Xonar DX sound card (used off eBay) and plug the A3 into it.
Plug the Logitech Z5500 into the DX's optical port.


----------



## NightAntilli

Now that I realized that the Sound Blaster Z has such a high output impedance for headphones, I'd have to spend more to use them properly with my M40x... Now it's more and more looking like just a waste of money, and better to just stick with onboard lol.

Hm... Why not just plug it into the standard line-out 1 jack instead?

Ok... Second question... What's the output impedance on say, a Realtek ALC 892? Their tech sheet says 2 Ohm for amplified, 200 Ohm for non-amplified. Anyone know whether that is accurate?

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/datasheets/ALC892-CG_DataSheet_1.3.pdf


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Now that I realized that the Sound Blaster Z has such a high output impedance for headphones, I'd have to spend more to use them properly with my M40x... Now it's more and more looking like just a waste of money, and better to just stick with onboard lol.
> 
> Hm... Why not just plug it into the standard line-out 1 jack instead?
> 
> Ok... Second question... What's the output impedance on say, a Realtek ALC 892? Their tech sheet says 2 Ohm for amplified, 200 Ohm for non-amplified. Anyone know whether that is accurate?
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/datasheets/ALC892-CG_DataSheet_1.3.pdf


Each model of motherboard from each manufacturer might have different output impedances for each motherboard.
And each year motherboard on-board audio is getting improved, to some degree or another.

I would assume some headphones are expected to be plugged into a jack with a high output impedance (maybe the ATH-M40X).
So the ATH-M40X might be a little more forgiving with an impedance issue.

Have to leave the house, will be back in a few hours to chat more.


----------



## Iceman2733

Welp mine came in today and one of the caps was pulled from the PCB with the trace and there was three other cold solder joints... So it is going back have another on the way tomorrow. If it isn't any better I might try one of the asus boards

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> The Z series of sound card's headphone jack come with a high output impedance , Z & Zx is 22.5-Ohms and some claim the SB-ZxR's is 40-Ohms.
> Where as with the Philips Fidelio X1 headphone is only 30-Ohms, so you would want to plug them into a headphone jack (headphone amplifier) with an output impedance of around 3-Ohms or less, for best audio detail.
> 
> The FiiO A3 (E11K) headphone amplifier ($60) has a less then 1-Ohm output impedance.
> You might consider getting an Asus Xonar DX sound card (used off eBay) and plug the A3 into it.
> Plug the Logitech Z5500 into the DX's optical port.


Thanks for the suggestion. HOw would I handle my mic setup? On the headphones, I use a V-Moda Boom Gaming mic that attaches to it, which I have connected to my ZX's ACM module.

I'd like to retain the mic setup, but don't want to throw in a lot of extra gear to obtain that.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> The Z series of sound card's headphone jack come with a high output impedance , Z & Zx is 22.5-Ohms and some claim the SB-ZxR's is 40-Ohms.
> Where as with the Philips Fidelio X1 headphone is only 30-Ohms, so you would want to plug them into a headphone jack (headphone amplifier) with an output impedance of around 3-Ohms or less, for best audio detail.
> 
> The FiiO A3 (E11K) headphone amplifier ($60) has a less then 1-Ohm output impedance.
> You might consider getting an Asus Xonar DX sound card (used off eBay) and plug the A3 into it.
> Plug the Logitech Z5500 into the DX's optical port.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. HOw would I handle my mic setup? On the headphones, I use a V-Moda Boom Gaming mic that attaches to it, which I have connected to my ZX's ACM module.
> 
> I'd like to retain the mic setup, but don't want to throw in a lot of extra gear to obtain that.
Click to expand...

If you would still be using the Creative ACM module, then just connect it to the line-input (mic input) on the ACM.
If no ACM, then connect the mic to the line-input (mic input) directly on the sound card.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> If you would still be using the Creative ACM module, then just connect it to the line-input (mic input) on the ACM.
> If no ACM, then connect the mic to the line-input (mic input) directly on the sound card.


I get that part, the issue is that the cord would not be long enough to go to the DAC just for the headphone and then to either the ACM or the Sound card for the mic.
It's literally like 4inches away from the headphone cord


----------



## NightAntilli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Each model of motherboard from each manufacturer might have different output impedances for each motherboard.
> And each year motherboard on-board audio is getting improved, to so degree or another.
> 
> I would assume some headphones are expected to be plugged into a jack with a high output impedance (maybe the ATH-M40X).
> So the ATH-M40X might be a little more forgiving with an impedance issue.
> 
> Have to leave the house, will be back in a few hours to chat more.


I assume the output impedance of most onboard sound chips would be higher than the 22 ohm of the SBZ?


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Each model of motherboard from each manufacturer might have different output impedances for each motherboard.
> And each year motherboard on-board audio is getting improved, to so degree or another.
> 
> I would assume some headphones are expected to be plugged into a jack with a high output impedance (maybe the ATH-M40X).
> So the ATH-M40X might be a little more forgiving with an impedance issue.
> 
> Have to leave the house, will be back in a few hours to chat more.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume the output impedance of most onboard sound chips would be higher than the 22 ohm of the SBZ?
Click to expand...

The output impedance of a motherboard's combo headphone/line-output jack is just not something I know a lot about.
And I'm sure a lot of motherboard's on the market are of a newer design then the SB-Z card (SB-Z design is now over 4 year old).
So I just can't say what output impedance of the headphone jack of a lot of the current motherboards have.


----------



## NightAntilli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> The output impedance of a motherboard's combo headphone/line-output jack is just not something I know a lot about.
> And I'm sure a lot of motherboard's on the market are of a newer design then the SB-Z card (SB-Z design is now over 4 year old).
> So I just can't say what output impedance of the headphone jack of a lot of the current motherboards have.


My motherboard is from 2013 so.. Same age as the SBZ practically. I wish we knew more about output impedance of motherboards.

At least I found the output impedance of my HTC One M7. That phone's headphone output is below 2 Ohms apparently, which is great.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> If you would still be using the Creative ACM module, then just connect it to the line-input (mic input) on the ACM.
> If no ACM, then connect the mic to the line-input (mic input) directly on the sound card.
> 
> 
> 
> I get that part, the issue is that the cord would not be long enough to go to the DAC just for the headphone and then to either the ACM or the Sound card for the mic.
> It's literally like 4inches away from the headphone cord
Click to expand...

So you might need an extension cable.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> The output impedance of a motherboard's combo headphone/line-output jack is just not something I know a lot about.
> And I'm sure a lot of motherboard's on the market are of a newer design then the SB-Z card (SB-Z design is now over 4 year old).
> So I just can't say what output impedance of the headphone jack of a lot of the current motherboards have.
> 
> 
> 
> My motherboard is from 2013 so.. Same age as the SBZ practically. I wish we knew more about output impedance of motherboards.
> 
> At least I found the output impedance of my HTC One M7. That phone's headphone output is below 2 Ohms apparently, which is great.
Click to expand...

A SB-Z card is still something decent to plug the 35-Ohm ATH-M40x into.
If no need for surround sound, the a USB- DAC/amp like the FiiO Q1 ($70) will do the job.


----------



## HOODedDutchman

Had my sound blaster z for a while now. Just basically installed and ran with them with crystalizer and SBX enabled etc. Running it through a pair of audio technica AD700 cans. Amazing in games. Only thing lacking as usual was the bass but never really worried. Today got in the EQ and tweaked a bit. Turned 31 to 6db, 62 to 3db, and 125 to 1db and has made a massive difference in the immersion of bf1 so far. If I'm running around the map and all the sudden theres a close explosion I actually jumped a few times a bit cuz I wasn't used to it. I don't know how people run these without crystalizer on as if I turn it off I have 0 bass. like nothing compared to with it on.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> So you might need an extension cable.


Is the top of the line card just not good enough? lol


----------



## Nivity

I been having some problems with my onboard realtek soundcard on my motherboard.
Well at least I think it's because of the MB, I get audio stutter randomly without dpc spikes.

And googling realtek audio stutter comes up with a whole heap of people from new to old.

The thing is, I use spdif to my reciever.
I use 96khz 24-bit stereo and DTS support on.

So I have no use for features because all of them will not work when using spdif anyway.

But is there anyone that swapped from onboard to a Creative Z and had it working better in Windows 10?
Realtek onbard was always bad with latency etc, but soundcards seems like a thing of the past nowdays, drivers hardly ever released etc.
Creative Z released 1 per year which is something, but what happens next big W10 creator content etc, might break?

Do you recommend I try a Z card (will still use spdif to reciever) and a mic in the card.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I been having some problems with my onboard realtek soundcard on my motherboard.
> Well at least I think it's because of the MB, I get audio stutter randomly without dpc spikes.
> 
> And googling realtek audio stutter comes up with a whole heap of people from new to old.
> 
> The thing is, I use spdif to my reciever.
> I use 96khz 24-bit stereo and DTS support on.
> 
> So I have no use for features because all of them will not work when using spdif anyway.
> 
> But is there anyone that swapped from onboard to a Creative Z and had it working better in Windows 10?
> Realtek onbard was always bad with latency etc, but soundcards seems like a thing of the past nowdays, drivers hardly ever released etc.
> Creative Z released 1 per year which is something, but what happens next big W10 creator content etc, might break?
> 
> Do you recommend I try a Z card (will still use spdif to reciever) and a mic in the card.


An Asus Xonar DG or DGX is cheaper then the SB-Z card.
The DG/DGX can send 2-channels of PCM or use DDL (Dolby Digital Live) to send up to 6-channel, thru S/PDIF optical.


----------



## tetadoari

Hello to community!
Firstly, please excuse me for my English if something )

I found this thread really live and informative so decided to post a question/ issue here maybe someone could help me out with it.
I went to SB Z from integrated on Win 7 x64 and everything was just perfect.
Then later I went for Win 10 x64 LTSB N (install from scratch, not upgrade from 7) and everthing is still 99% perfect but one small issue which bugs me.

Opening Creative control panel when I try speaker tests (weather by clicking on "Test" or individually on the left/ right speaker) I've got nothing.


Going to Speaker setup and trying channel test (as well as noise test) from there - and everything's ok.
Going to Windows speker setup - ok too.


So the only issue is from within Creative control panel main window (it worked in Win7).
I've tried reinstalled drivers (latest from Creeative web-site), checking auto-update but no luck.
Is this some known issue or is it maybe LTSB N edition bug?

Thank you


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tetadoari*
> 
> Hello to community!
> Firstly, please excuse me for my English if something )
> 
> I found this thread really live and informative so decided to post a question/ issue here maybe someone could help me out with it.
> I went to SB Z from integrated on Win 7 x64 and everything was just perfect.
> Then later I went for Win 10 x64 LTSB N (install from scratch, not upgrade from 7) and everthing is still 99% perfect but one small issue which bugs me.
> 
> Opening Creative control panel when I try speaker tests (weather by clicking on "Test" or individually on the left/ right speaker) I've got nothing.
> ]
> Going to Speaker setup and trying channel test (as well as noise test) from there - and everything's ok.
> Going to Windows speker setup - ok too.
> 
> So the only issue is from within Creative control panel main window (it worked in Win7).
> I've tried reinstalled drivers (latest from Creeative web-site), checking auto-update but no luck.
> Is this some known issue or is it maybe LTSB N edition bug?
> 
> Thank you


Might also consider posting your Sound Blaster questions here.
http://forums.creative.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tetadoari*
> 
> Hello to community!
> Firstly, please excuse me for my English if something )
> 
> I found this thread really live and informative so decided to post a question/ issue here maybe someone could help me out with it.
> I went to SB Z from integrated on Win 7 x64 and everything was just perfect.
> Then later I went for Win 10 x64 LTSB N (install from scratch, not upgrade from 7) and everthing is still 99% perfect but one small issue which bugs me.
> 
> Opening Creative control panel when I try speaker tests (weather by clicking on "Test" or individually on the left/ right speaker) I've got nothing.
> 
> 
> Going to Speaker setup and trying channel test (as well as noise test) from there - and everything's ok.
> Going to Windows speker setup - ok too.
> 
> 
> So the only issue is from within Creative control panel main window (it worked in Win7).
> I've tried reinstalled drivers (latest from Creeative web-site), checking auto-update but no luck.
> Is this some known issue or is it maybe LTSB N edition bug?
> 
> Thank you


Hi

Check your "playback device" by right clicking on your volume control and make sure you select "speaker" as when I installed mine, it defaulted to "SPDIF".


----------



## tetadoari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Might also consider posting your Sound Blaster questions here.
> http://forums.creative.com/forumdisplay.php?f=6


Thanks, I'll give it a try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Hi
> Check your "playback device" by right clicking on your volume control and make sure you select "speaker" as when I installed mine, it defaulted to "SPDIF".


Oh, that would be too obvious








I have everything working (and yes, playbeck device is set to speakers) except for that "test" in control panel. Thank you.


----------



## iARDAs

I have a Skullcandy PLYR1 headset. It has optical output and input.

Can I connect it to Sound Blaster Z and take advantage of surround?


----------



## Vlada011

People I'm not sure did you see but CREATIVE give huge discount on their X7 Limited Edition bundle with Speakers in EUROPE.






Speakers E-MU XM7 are available in two colors.
Price was 800 euro as you see. I doubt they could ask just like that 800euro, must be something good.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I been having some problems with my onboard realtek soundcard on my motherboard.
> Well at least I think it's because of the MB, I get audio stutter randomly without dpc spikes.
> 
> And googling realtek audio stutter comes up with a whole heap of people from new to old.
> 
> The thing is, I use spdif to my reciever.
> I use 96khz 24-bit stereo and DTS support on.
> 
> So I have no use for features because all of them will not work when using spdif anyway.
> 
> But is there anyone that swapped from onboard to a Creative Z and had it working better in Windows 10?
> Realtek onbard was always bad with latency etc, but soundcards seems like a thing of the past nowdays, drivers hardly ever released etc.
> Creative Z released 1 per year which is something, but what happens next big W10 creator content etc, might break?
> 
> Do you recommend I try a Z card (will still use spdif to reciever) and a mic in the card.
> 
> 
> 
> An Asus Xonar DG or DGX is cheaper then the SB-Z card.
> The DG/DGX can send 2-channels of PCM or use DDL (Dolby Digital Live) to send up to 6-channel, thru S/PDIF optical.
Click to expand...

I thought about those, but I read something that they cannot send a clean DTS signal or that it lacked "passthru". I mostly use 192k HZ Stereo signal to my reciever, but I also use DTS when watching movies with DTS.
So I need the card to handle both a 192k HZ signal, or at least 96k hz which is the default, but when I load up a movie with DTS (MPCHC) it needs to be able to swap and send that signal clean.

Can DG/DGX handle this?
As I said the lower cost the better, since I have no use for all the features of these soundcards because I cannot use them anyway, just want a stable card with good drivers so I can disable my realtek onboard card.
Cheers


----------



## Vlada011

What owners of both sound cards say... I mean Sound Blaster ZxR vs ASUS Xonar STX II.
What is better? Or between Xonar STX II vs Strix RAID DLX?



What you do with cable from sound card to daughter board.
I didn't found better way to install him, maybe someone know.
Creative should build normal rounded cable as USB to connect both cards together. Not so big and flat, but never mind it's not big deal.

I heared best op-amps are Sparcos Labs 2x Single + 2x Dual op-amp.
From many tested they are best, together they cost almost as SBZXR but probably worth.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> What owners of both sound cards say... I mean Sound Blaster ZxR vs ASUS Xonar STX II.
> What is better? Or between Xonar STX II vs Strix RAID DLX?
> 
> I heared best op-amps are Sparcos Labs 2x Single + 2x Dual op-amp.
> From many tested they are best, together they cost almost as SBZXR but probably worth.


I don't know about the Strix RAID DLX, but here is a big thread and review about ZxR vs STX II.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/728124/asus-stx-ii-vs-creative-zxr

I don't find them worth it for most people. I'd rather use a better, external DAC/amp and a USB mic if I needed a mic. I only use an X-Fi Titanium HD sound card because I play tons of OpenAL/DirectSound3D games that allow for hardware acceleration which improves sound greatly.


----------



## Vlada011

Yes I read that review, that's probably only one done but reliable source...
Conclusion is Sound Blaster ZxR with Sparkos Labs Op-amp is best PCI-E sound card.
Outperform and STX II with different op-amps.

That's these two op-amps...
Single Discrete Operational Amplifier SS3601



Dual Discrete Operational Amplifier SS3602


This is Sound Blaster ZxR after installation and probably sound better, how much that only experts could say.



Should be installed 2 from both, and shiled on SBZxR could be backed with spacers.

DAC is for people who want headphones, I don't use headphones at all.
I don't have them, I don't like them, I feel uncomfortable with them.
I like when music nicely full room and everywhere arround you.
Not something to hold on head.
I suppose for people who are not alone headphones are necessary, and I don't like loud sound always but I want to hear in whole room.

Only I must to find solution for this cable between cards.
Problem is because DBpro is shorter and I can't put cable between them.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> DAC is for people who want headphones, I don't use headphones at all.
> I don't have them, I don't like them, I feel uncomfortable with them.
> I like when music nicely full room and everywhere arround you.
> Not something to hold on head.
> I suppose for people who are not alone headphones are necessary, and I don't like loud sound always but I want to hear in whole room.
> 
> Only I must to find solution for this cable between cards.
> Problem is because DBpro is shorter and I can't put cable between them.


That makes no sense. Sound cards include DACs. So do motherboards. You need one to hear sound from a computer. Any serious speaker system uses external DACs as well, in some form. For music setups, a high end stereo DAC is used, the same as what audiophile headphone setups use. For surround like what I use, an A/V receiver functions as the DAC.

As an alternative to a sound card, the right stereo DAC will offer better sound quality and less noise due to it being outside the PC. Many such DACs have preamps built in, which would be the kind most stereo speaker users need.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> What owners of both sound cards say... I mean Sound Blaster ZxR vs ASUS Xonar STX II.
> What is better? Or between Xonar STX II vs Strix RAID DLX?
> 
> I heared best op-amps are Sparcos Labs 2x Single + 2x Dual op-amp.
> From many tested they are best, together they cost almost as SBZXR but probably worth.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the Strix RAID DLX, but here is a big thread and review about ZxR vs STX II.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/728124/asus-stx-ii-vs-creative-zxr
> 
> I don't find them worth it for most people. I'd rather use a better, external DAC/amp and a *USB mic if I needed a mic*. I only use an X-Fi Titanium HD sound card because I play tons of OpenAL/DirectSound3D games that allow for hardware acceleration which improves sound greatly.
Click to expand...

And unless you are using a headset, literally everyone you talk to will hate you.

Without the software/hardware assist and/or good beam-forming, any good mic will pick up everything and every bit of what your neighbor put in their garbage disposal is going down the line to the person you're talking to. Not to mention the volume variation on your own voice.

I don't know about Asus's feature set as I never could get my hands on a STX II when i was looking, but Creative's microphone suite helps massively, and completes tasks that would otherwise require a lot more external equipment.


----------



## NightAntilli

I've read that the audio controle module of the Zx degrades headphone sound compared to the Z. Has anyone in here have experienced this? Or is it not true?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And unless you are using a headset, literally everyone you talk to will hate you.
> 
> Without the software/hardware assist and/or good beam-forming, any good mic will pick up everything and every bit of what your neighbor put in their garbage disposal is going down the line to the person you're talking to. Not to mention the volume variation on your own voice.
> 
> I don't know about Asus's feature set as I never could get my hands on a STX II when i was looking, but Creative's microphone suite helps massively, and completes tasks that would otherwise require a lot more external equipment.


How about a uni-directional mic?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And unless you are using a headset, literally everyone you talk to will hate you.
> 
> Without the software/hardware assist and/or good beam-forming, any good mic will pick up everything and every bit of what your neighbor put in their garbage disposal is going down the line to the person you're talking to. Not to mention the volume variation on your own voice.
> 
> I don't know about Asus's feature set as I never could get my hands on a STX II when i was looking, but Creative's microphone suite helps massively, and completes tasks that would otherwise require a lot more external equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> How about a uni-directional mic?
Click to expand...

Same category as beam-forming, people will only hear you... and behind you.

For the sake of having a list, the Creative tool-set does the following (and more, but I don't use the rest):

Beam forming (with 2 mics, obviously, but does not support actual stereo mic usage)
Noise cancellation (IE, my servers are 3 feet away, you cant hear them)
Smart volume/condenser (Whisper or shout, as long as I don't peak the mic I'm fine)

AT2020 XLR -> Mic tube amp/phantom power -> ZxR. When combined with proper voice activation levels in whatever chat program, you can not hear me eat, you can't hear my servers, amp rack, computer or furnace. But you can hear me when i speak quietly, or whisper, and if I shout I come through clear and at a normal volume without adjustment.

Not everyone needs it or cares, but if you've ever spent any significant time on Teamspeak/Skype and there's that one guy who eats chips every day and you get to hear every chew, or the other guy with a window AC unit 4 feet away, you start to appreciate it. No substitute for simply having a quiet place, but it can help quite a lot.









The software suite comes with some motherboards these days, but I don't know if they include Crystalvoice.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> What owners of both sound cards say... I mean Sound Blaster ZxR vs ASUS Xonar STX II.
> What is better? Or between Xonar STX II vs Strix RAID DLX?
> 
> I heared best op-amps are Sparcos Labs 2x Single + 2x Dual op-amp.
> From many tested they are best, together they cost almost as SBZXR but probably worth.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the Strix RAID DLX, but here is a big thread and review about ZxR vs STX II.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/728124/asus-stx-ii-vs-creative-zxr
> 
> I don't find them worth it for most people. I'd rather use a better, external DAC/amp and a *USB mic if I needed a mic*. I only use an X-Fi Titanium HD sound card because I play tons of OpenAL/DirectSound3D games that allow for hardware acceleration which improves sound greatly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And unless you are using a headset, literally everyone you talk to will hate you.
> 
> Without the software/hardware assist and/or good beam-forming, any good mic will pick up everything and every bit of what your neighbor put in their garbage disposal is going down the line to the person you're talking to. Not to mention the volume variation on your own voice.
> 
> I don't know about Asus's feature set as I never could get my hands on a STX II when i was looking, but Creative's microphone suite helps massively, and completes tasks that would otherwise require a lot more external equipment.
Click to expand...

I mean I play with people all the time with speakers, they never once heard them self or my ingame sound.
Not even in a Skype call with 5-6 people.
Done this for years and never a problem.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The software suite comes with some motherboards these days, but I don't know if they include Crystalvoice.


They boards with Sound Core3D do have Crystalvoice, and the full SBX Pro Studio suite it seems.


----------



## x7007

It seems that the issue is in my windows, for some reason SBX , 600 ohms, 5.1 surround are not enabled/running after restart. I need to manually go and disable/enabled every settings for it to work again. I only get 2 channels if I do the windows Speaker test even when it's having 5.1 selected and SBX enabled. I don't hear the Click sound when windows load up means the 600 ohms was enabled... I don't know what the problem is !

I tried both old and newest driver, both doing the same. what is the problem ? why can't it load up after restart, what make it work ? service ? program ?

Could this has to do with AutoLogger-Diagtrack-Listener ? cause I remember that's the last thing I messed with.

doing this command
Open up the Command Prompt by launching cmd as an administrator, and enter the following:

sc delete DiagTrack

sc delete dmwappushservice

echo "" > C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Diagnosis\ETLLogs\AutoLogger\AutoLogger-Diagtrack-Listener.etl

And it didn't work at first,

Also there was some file that I could delete in the Prefetch . some Mfd file I think, has to do with audio service or something.

I can't think on anything that will block from the driver to run everything on boot...

Does anyone else in windows 10 has the MMCSS Service ? I can't find it. but it says it's running when I tried to re started it in the services using the CMD command
but I can't find it in services. or when trying to disable the Windows Audio Service it usually says the MMCSS service too, but it only says Creative audio service now.

Even when installing the Creative drivers from windows update and using my real 5.1 speakers I still can't hear all the channels when doing the windows speaker test. I can't understand what in windows causing it.

EDIT : I have no freaking idea what I did, but now it works......
I don't know if it's has to do with certmgr.msc and rootsupd.exe, but I ran it and installed the drivers again , tested 5.1 speakers and it worked, after that I switced between every setting and everything worked. now the audio start immidently when the windows sign in the user like it used to, and I hear the strong click on 600 ohms.


----------



## fany23

Hi guys, i bought a Z on thursday to replace an Audigy Se that died on me . I used the SE in combination with a Logitech 5.1 x-530 and the sound on that was so clear and powerfull with the speakers on or with the headset plugged in the front right satelite jack. Since i installed the Z i found that whatever i tried the sound was too distorted, with the base covering all other sounds on songs even without SBX PRO or EQ on. I also experienced shifts in sound coverage with some tones being higher than others or muffled when live voices where being played, and when i tried changing the bitrate off the card to 24/96 in the control panel i experienced some grave sound shifts from low to high really fast and crackling sounds or interruptions.

What can i do in this case? Does anyone have good music/ movie eq profile that can work with this surround sistem? Or the surround sistem can't cope with the card.

Thanks.


----------



## Cyb3r

Try deinstalling everything creative with the old driversweeper then reboot and do a fresh install if that doesn't help you have to either reseat or got a bad card


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fany23*
> 
> Hi guys, i bought a Z on thursday to replace an Audigy Se that died on me . I used the SE in combination with a Logitech 5.1 x-530 and the sound on that was so clear and powerfull with the speakers on or with the headset plugged in the front right satelite jack. Since i installed the Z i found that whatever i tried the sound was too distorted, with the base covering all other sounds on songs even without SBX PRO or EQ on. I also experienced shifts in sound coverage with some tones being higher than others or muffled when live voices where being played, and when i tried changing the bitrate off the card to 24/96 in the control panel i experienced some grave sound shifts from low to high really fast and crackling sounds or interruptions.
> 
> What can i do in this case? Does anyone have good music/ movie eq profile that can work with this surround sistem? Or the surround sistem can't cope with the card.
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> Try deinstalling everything creative with the old driversweeper then reboot and do a fresh install if that doesn't help you have to either reseat or got a bad card


You also might be getting interference from other sound devices in your system. Make sure onboard sound is also disabled. If none of the suggestions work try the registry patches.


----------



## fany23

Ok, i've tried everything.Tommorow the card goes to RMA , i think i'm going to stick with an CMSS 3D CARD like i always did until now. I don't know what creative thought with that SBX studio witch in my opinion is a total crap.

What should i buy between an Asus DXG and the Creative Audigy Rx. Both cards have CMMS. Onboard sound was always disabled.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fany23*
> 
> Ok, i've tried everything.Tommorow the card goes to RMA , i think i'm going to stick with an CMSS 3D CARD like i always did until now. I don't know what creative thought with that SBX studio witch in my opinion is a total crap.
> 
> What should i buy between an Asus DXG and the Creative Audigy Rx. Both cards have CMMS. Onboard sound was always disabled.


sorry to hear you have had such an issue. But I disagree that the Z cards are crap. Mine works great! There is a slight chance you have a bad card, but, if you don't have a bad card then it has something to do with your system.


----------



## boredgunner

I know this isn't a Z/Zx/ZxR, but I didn't want to start a whole new thread. Does anyone know what DSP the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD uses? Link to it below. I want to know if it is capable of hardware acceleration like the Titanium HD, and if it uses the same DSP as the Titanium HD.

http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-digital-music-premium-hd


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I know this isn't a Z/Zx/ZxR, but I didn't want to start a whole new thread. Does anyone know what DSP the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD uses? Link to it below. I want to know if it is capable of hardware acceleration like the Titanium HD, and if it uses the same DSP as the Titanium HD.
> 
> http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-digital-music-premium-hd


CA0189

http://www.creative.com/oem/products/chips/ca0189.asp


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> CA0189
> 
> http://www.creative.com/oem/products/chips/ca0189.asp


Thanks! It is hard to find info on its gaming features and whether it can do EAX Hardware Acceleration but apparently an old product page listed that as a feature. Seems to be limited to half as many audio channels though.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone see there is a updated driver?

http://support.creative.com/downloads/welcome.aspx?nDriverType=1#type_1

SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10 - 25 January 2017


----------



## umeng2002

Neat.


----------



## senna89

Excuse me guys ....

What is better between a semple Creative Z and the last ROG integrated Asus sound ( the SupremeFX S1220 ) ?


----------



## fany23

The Z didin't work as it should for me and i have an Asus mobo relatively recent from 2014 so i could say that you either buy an Creative RX or Audigy Se if you can still find them, or you go with an Asus card. I don't know about the ZX but my onboard surround is way better that the Z.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Excuse me guys ....
> 
> What is better between a semple Creative Z and the last ROG integrated Asus sound ( the SupremeFX S1220 ) ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Though the sound on my MB is actually pretty good my Z card is that much better. It is not just the sound quality but also the other DTS and DDL features on the card that enhance the card output as is. I can tell the difference even without those encoders enabled.


----------



## Vlada011

I have SupremeFX 2014 as Onboard Audio and I could say SBZ is 100-110% better and more noticable effects.
But difference from SBZ to SBZxR is similar, I still recognize difference after I change SBZ to SBZxR.
I think all hard core gamers should invest in some nice sound card as SBZxR or Xonar STX II because sound can't be compared at all with onboard.
It's same as you talk with someone near you or with someone who is in another room.
Today premium PCI-E sound cards could be found for 180-190$ and they will not need raplacement when new show up because improvements are not so big as graphic improvement.

I don't use headphones example and PCI-E sound card is best option for me.
Later I will connect PC to AVReciver and Speakers and 4K TV will serve as monitor.
Some Samsung models offer options for gamers. Bluetooth keyboard, bluetooth mouse and that's it.
I could use SBZxR even on mATX motherboards if one day I decide to build smaller PC.

ASUS Xonar STX II discount from 250 to 189$.

https://www.amazon.com/ASUS-Sound-Essence-STX-II/dp/B00ONSBF4K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487811139&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+xonar+stx+II

Sound Blaster ZxR is arround 230-240$ but if someone want to search more could find and cheaper.
I paid mine only 120 euro. I reserved first than sold my SBZ to 50 euro and upgrade cost me 70 euro.
And I have much better sound card and much newer than mine.


----------



## x7007

Windows 10 new drivers for ZXR ? in windows update

CREATIVE - MEDIA - 2/7/2017 12:00:00 AM - 6.0.103.34.


----------



## NightAntilli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> I have SupremeFX 2014 as Onboard Audio and I could say SBZ is 100-110% better and more noticable effects.


Is that with or without the software enhancements? How much is the difference without them?


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Windows 10 new drivers for ZXR ? in windows update
> 
> CREATIVE - MEDIA - 2/7/2017 12:00:00 AM - 6.0.103.34.


Weird, because there's a new driver on the download page from today, SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_05.exe. It just installs 6.0.102.50, same as the January package. They likely messed up and and meant to include 6.0.103.34 in this new package.


----------



## Vlada011

Both sound cards with software set to to 5.1 system surround.
SBZ Series have some nice options as Dialog Plus( Enhance voices and than when you look some video clip with review or movie you hear better, difference is noticable and Smart Volume.
Adjust loudness to minimize sudden volume changes, if music is stronger on some parts in movies, effects, etc...

But I had some motherboards with much worse onboard than SupremeFX.
SupremeFX is great compare to other onboard but can't compare so small card with bigger dedicate card and place for more options and improvements.

I can't believe Creative sell some 3D speaker horizontal for 3.500$.
For that price SVS Ultra Bookshelf Surround System worth 2500-2600$ + SVS PB12 Plus Subwoofer.

They look sick...imagine this sound in house.


----------



## umeng2002

If there is a newer driver than the Jan one, it's off their site now. Maybe a mistake...

At least they still have people working on drivers.

... Edit....

Well now it seems they have SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10.exe as the January update.

... Edit 2....

No both devices install 6.0.102.50 like before.


----------



## umeng2002

OK, for me, the 6.0.103.34 driver from MS gives the "Signal Enhancements error."

But the 6.0.102.50 drivers from the Jan update don't.

Also, Windows will install the 6.0.103.34 driver for "Sound Blaster Audio Controller" and NOT for the "Sound Blaster Z" device.


----------



## iARDAs

My Z is still not here yet. Hopefully Tuesday.

I have a Skullcandy PLYR1 Wireless Dolby 5.1 Headset. But the dolby works on PS4. If I connect my headset to PC it is stereo only.

The base of the headphone has an optical in and out that I will connect to my Z for Dolby Digital.

Anyone knows how I will do it?

Just connect optical from Z to Headset and thats it?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My Z is still not here yet. Hopefully Tuesday.
> 
> I have a Skullcandy PLYR1 Wireless Dolby 5.1 Headset. But the dolby works on PS4. If I connect my headset to PC it is stereo only.
> 
> The base of the headphone has an optical in and out that I will connect to my Z for Dolby Digital.
> 
> Anyone knows how I will do it?
> 
> Just connect optical from Z to Headset and thats it?


Connect it via the 3.5 mm jack to the Sound Blaster Z and the card itself will take care of the virtual surround instead of your headset processing unit.


----------



## umeng2002

Either that or use the Dolby Digital encoding on the Z... But then you're using all Dolby surround tech instead of Creative's.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Connect it via the 3.5 mm jack to the Sound Blaster Z and the card itself will take care of the virtual surround instead of your headset processing unit.


That was my first thought too but I wonder which one is better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Either that or use the Dolby Digital encoding on the Z... But then you're using all Dolby surround tech instead of Creative's.


Yeah I mean is Dolby Surround better or is the creative surround better?

Any ideas?


----------



## Brandon138

So I got this little clip mic: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M0ODAPV/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 to use with my Sennheiser headphones, but I can't seem to get my computer to see the mic. I have it plugged into the Zxr with a little adapter. Any ideas?


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> OK, for me, the 6.0.103.34 driver from MS gives the "Signal Enhancements error."
> 
> But the 6.0.102.50 drivers from the Jan update don't.
> 
> Also, Windows will install the 6.0.103.34 driver for "Sound Blaster Audio Controller" and NOT for the "Sound Blaster Z" device.


I don't have the Signal error. but I just reformatted windows , the thing happened last time before my windows BSOD and didn't go on was updating creative driver from windows update.. now everything works fine after format. I have backup now using Macrium reflect.

Who can report to creative support ?


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> That was my first thought too but I wonder which one is better.
> Yeah I mean is Dolby Surround better or is the creative surround better?
> 
> Any ideas?


Dolby surround is definitely not better than SBX pro, SBX pro is vastly superior.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> Dolby surround is definitely not better than SBX pro, SBX pro is vastly superior.


Good to know.

Any how. Maybe I wont connect my wireless headset to the Z at all..

Ordered a 990 pro 250 OHM for 140 bucks in amazon. Will get it in 2 weeks though.

Any other suggestions for gaming? Had a HD598 before. They were very good but was a bit boring compared to 990 Pro I used to own 2 years ago.

Is there anything better in that 150 bucks price range?


----------



## BrightCandle

Virtual surround my order is: Sennheiser GSX 1000, SBX Pro on Soundblaster Z (the ZXR is supposedly much better sound quality btw but I haven't had one), CMSS and then the rest.

The sennheiser GSX 1000 is a bit out of your price range (more like $200) and it also really needs a decent amp after it. Its the best surround sound implementation I know of but its got a dac and amp about the same as a soundblaster Z, so its otherwise a bit poor especially for the price.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> Virtual surround my order is: Sennheiser GSX 1000, SBX Pro on Soundblaster Z (the ZXR is supposedly much better sound quality btw but I haven't had one), CMSS and then the rest.
> 
> The sennheiser GSX 1000 is a bit out of your price range (more like $200) and it also really needs a decent amp after it. Its the best surround sound implementation I know of but its got a dac and amp about the same as a soundblaster Z, so its otherwise a bit poor especially for the price.


I thought about GSX1000 but I believe the amp on it is also low. If it was 200 bucks with a 600 ohm amp capability I would grab that.

How good would it drive a DT 990 pro 250 ohm? I would have issues right?


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I thought about GSX1000 but I believe the amp on it is also low. If it was 200 bucks with a 600 ohm amp capability I would grab that.
> 
> How good would it drive a DT 990 pro 250 ohm? I would have issues right?


It can't drive my HD 598's well, I am almost certain it will drive the DT990's poorly as well. The DAC and AMP on the GSX 1000 are rubbish, soundblaster Z kind of rubbish. Given the option I would toslink out of it into a Modi 2 uber and then into the magni 2 but its got no toslink to bypass the DAC so I live with it and double amp the output with the Magni 2 and its better. Its a bad DAC/AMP but its the best surround sound implementation for games that I know of.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> It can't drive my HD 598's well. The DAC and AMP on the GSX 1000 are rubbish, soundblaster Z kind of rubbish. Given the option I would toslink out of it into a Modi 2 uber and then into the magni 2 but its got no toslink to bypass the DAC so I live with it and double amp the output with the Magni 2 and its better. Its a bad DAC/AMP but its the best surround sound implementation for games that I know of.


Might grab the Modi Magni combo in september.

Link it with my Z soundcard and probably that will be perfect for a home setup.


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Might grab the Modi Magni combo in september.
> 
> Link it with my Z soundcard and probably that will be perfect for a home setup.


Its what I used before and it worked pretty well. The magic setting in the soundblaster control panel is in the advanced features "play stereo mix to digital output" and then it will put the surround sound processed stuff out the toslink and you can take that into a Modi 2 uber (has to be uber) and then onwards into the magni 2 and into your headphones. That combination is better for music but worse for gamers than the GSX 1000 -> magni -> headphones mix IMO.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> Its what I used before and it worked pretty well. The magic setting in the soundblaster control panel is in the advanced features "play stereo mix to digital output" and then it will put the surround sound processed stuff out the toslink and you can take that into a Modi 2 uber (has to be uber) and then onwards into the magni 2 and into your headphones. That combination is better for music but worse for gamers than the GSX 1000 -> magni -> headphones mix IMO.


What about ZXR? Any ideas? I believe they are more quality than Z and ZX


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What about ZXR? Any ideas? I believe they are more quality than Z and ZX


I have never owned one so I don't know. I have heard plenty of claims that the DAC and AMP are significantly better but I really don't know how that compares to a magni/modi setup. The SBZ is meant to be able to drive up to 600ohm headphones but in practice I was a bit disappointed for a while and finally got the schiit and was like "yeah that really did suck I wasn't making it up", very noticeable difference in music and games as well. If the ZXR does that all in one package its the best price option because the price comparison comes out as:

GSX 1000 (200) + Magni 2 (100) = 300
Soundblaster z (90) + Modi 2 Uber (100) + Magni 2 (100) = 290
Soundblaster ZXR is 200

I have only tried the first two so its the only pair I can really comment confidently on and run the SBZ naked for a year or so. I have also run with a Xonar and realtek and CMSS and all the way back to the Vortex 2 and A3D or even further back to a bleeding SB16 and adlib SB compatible and such. Plenty of comparison I can make just not that one unfortunately.


----------



## x7007

I don't why people say ZXR can't' handle 600 ohms, it's powering my DT 990 600ohms damn well . I can't go higher than 68% volume because it's so bloody loud that I'll go deaf in 10 sec. in some game I need to lower the master volume too by at least 5-4 bars or from 100 to 50-60. isn't that means powering headphones ? higher sound with less volume in easy words ?


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> I don't why people say ZXR can't' handle 600 ohms, it's powering my DT 990 600ohms damn well . I can't go higher than 68% volume because it's so bloody loud that I'll go deaf in 10 sec. in some game I need to lower the master volume too by at least 5-4 bars or from 100 to 50-60. isn't that means powering headphones ? higher sound with less volume in easy words ?


With the SBZ I had the volume set at 8-12 so you could argue the same thing. But the sound wasn't clear, there was definitely a issue delivering sufficient current to make the drivers perform well. Volume isn't the remotely right way to measure if its handling it correctly or not unfortunately, its a lot more complicated than that.


----------



## Skylit

Maybe I'm crazy or insane, but the regular stereo output sounds much better than the headphone output on my Z.


----------



## BrightCandle

Your are not crazy. The problem is if you use the stereo output for speakers you don't get the right surround sound implementation....so its not really usable for the reason most people buy this sound card which is the virtual surround sound support for headphones.

Creative is one of those companies that can't just get it together and make a good product, they are all fatally flawed in some critical way.


----------



## Skylit

So wait.. Does the Z use the internal Soundcore 3D DAC for headphone mode? Like.. headphone out is limited to 96khz like the Recon 3d Series.. but.. Cirrus logic 4398 DAC is 192khz resolution and that's only available in stereo out.

The resolution specs don't really matter, but I'm kinda pissed if this is the case (DAC wise).

Edit:

Maximum DAC Resolution:

Front Channel Out : 24-bit, 192kHz
Headphone (33 ohms): 24-bit, 96kHz
Headphone (600 ohms): 24-bit, 96kHz
SNR (20kHz Low-pass filter, A-Wgt), @ 24-bit, 96kHz
Front Channel Out : 116dB
Headphone (33 ohms): >105dB
Headphone (600 ohms): >105dB

Rofl.. what the hell..


----------



## x7007

for me and my friend it was pretty much clear. to compare I used logitech g5500 with the analog and it sound pretty much the same in a way that has no weird or unwantes noises . in headphones test sounds there are nothing that has artefacts


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> That was my first thought too but I wonder which one is better.
> Yeah I mean is Dolby Surround better or is the creative surround better?
> 
> Any ideas?


Yeah, also when you use Dolby Encoding on these cards, you're doing a lossy compression just to get surround out of the optical port... just to have your headphones decode it and then apply Dolby Headphone surround... that's a lot of extra processing just to use the optical cable.

Best to use SBX Pro surround and run it straight from the card or use and external dac and headphone amp with the optical out from the card.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> So wait.. Does the Z use the internal Soundcore 3D DAC for headphone mode? Like.. headphone out is limited to 96khz like the Recon 3d Series.. but.. Cirrus logic 4398 DAC is 192khz resolution and that's only available in stereo out.
> 
> The resolution specs don't really matter, but I'm kinda pissed if this is the case (DAC wise).
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Maximum DAC Resolution:
> 
> Front Channel Out : 24-bit, 192kHz
> Headphone (33 ohms): 24-bit, 96kHz
> Headphone (600 ohms): 24-bit, 96kHz
> SNR (20kHz Low-pass filter, A-Wgt), @ 24-bit, 96kHz
> Front Channel Out : 116dB
> Headphone (33 ohms): >105dB
> Headphone (600 ohms): >105dB
> 
> Rofl.. what the hell..


LOL, good catch.
Idd, you can't choose 192kHz while in HP-mode, but you can when you switch to Stereo (2.0/2.1).


----------



## Vlada011

Some new driver is available from 23 Februar 2017 for Sound Blaster ZxR.
*SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_05.exe*

Bug fixes and general improvements for Windows 10.
Someone tried new driver maybe?


----------



## kurtextrem

There is an even newer one, but can't get it to install: http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SOUND-CARD/CREATIVE/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Audio-Controller-Driver-6-0-103-34-for-Windows-10-Anniversary-Update.shtml


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> There is an even newer one, but can't get it to install: http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SOUND-CARD/CREATIVE/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Audio-Controller-Driver-6-0-103-34-for-Windows-10-Anniversary-Update.shtml


My Sound Blaster Audio Controller Driver is *6.0.102.50*.
Installed with previous Driver *SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_04*.

Sound Blaster Audio Controller Driver should be updated through device manager probably.
But I didn't tried to install last SBZxR driver 05 from Creative site, maybe than Audio Controller Driver is different.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> My Sound Blaster Audio Controller Driver is *6.0.102.50*.
> Installed with previous Driver *SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_04*.
> 
> Sound Blaster Audio Controller Driver should be updated through device manager probably.
> But I didn't tried to install last SBZxR driver 05 from Creative site, maybe than Audio Controller Driver is different.


We talked about it 3 pages ago. 04 is identical to 05 - 95% sure Creative messed up and meant to put 6.0.103.34 into the new package but forgot. Or something.


----------



## kurtextrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> My Sound Blaster Audio Controller Driver is *6.0.102.50*.
> Installed with previous Driver *SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_04*.
> 
> Sound Blaster Audio Controller Driver should be updated through device manager probably.
> But I didn't tried to install last SBZxR driver 05 from Creative site, maybe than Audio Controller Driver is different.


Yes, but from my link: The package provides the installation files for Creative Sound Blaster Audio Controller Driver version 6.0.103.34.


----------



## Vlada011

Did you update Audio Controller?
I updated with Device Manager on 6.0.103.34
Extract files and click on Sound Blaster Audio Controller - Properties - Update Driver - Browse my computer for driver software and find folder where I extracted files with driver from softpedia and he install. Now my Audio Controller is Updated.
But I didn't change driver, only Aidio Controller.


----------



## kurtextrem

You have the ZxR, right? Maybe it's only for those. If I select the folder, it just does nothing and says my driver is up to date. Still shows 6.0.102.50


----------



## NefariousJoe

I'm having a strange problem. A few days ago, virtual surround stopped working with my Sound Blaster Z. I'm not having any other sound issues, I've already uninstalled, reinstalled, old drivers new drivers etc, but no more headphone surround. I did everything I could think of to tear everything apart and put it back together, both hardware and sound. The surround still works with my speakers, but when I test my 5.1 setup on the headphones, there's clearly no directional audio, just straight up stereo. I'm hoping there is some common pitfall that was discussed 50 pages ago that I don't know about. Any and all guidance would be appreciated.

edit: I should mention that everything was working fine after the driver update at first. I honestly could not tell you what changed.


----------



## Skylit

Is "stereo direct" off in speaker/headphone tab? If on, It bypasses all DSP effects.

Edit: nvm, i just re-read that its a headphone issue. Not sure.


----------



## NefariousJoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Is "stereo direct" off in speaker/headphone tab? If on, It bypasses all DSP effects.
> 
> Edit: nvm, i just re-read that its a headphone issue. Not sure.


Yeah, it's just giving me straight up stereo with SBX on whether I have it hooked up analog or to the digital out with a "stereo mix" (this is how I used to do it without issue) output that way. Thank you for taking a look though.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> You have the ZxR, right? Maybe it's only for those. If I select the folder, it just does nothing and says my driver is up to date. Still shows 6.0.102.50


Yes I have SBZxR?
I had SBZ 4 years until a 2 weeks ago.

Look...Sound Blaster Audio Controller now have newer driver than Sound Blaster ZxR and DBpro


----------



## kurtextrem

But the Sound Blaster Audio Controller is dependent on the ZxR driver. That's why I can't install 6.0.103.34 on my PC, as I only have the SBZ.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys where can I purchase ACM for my Z?

Edit : Man I am glad I repurchased the soundblaster Z.. ıt really makes a difference in games, more vibrant and detailed compared to onboard and my gaming headset.

I dont even have my dt 990s yet and loving it already. Wİll never sell it again.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> My Sound Blaster Audio Controller Driver is *6.0.102.50*.
> Installed with previous Driver *SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_04*.
> 
> Sound Blaster Audio Controller Driver should be updated through device manager probably.
> But I didn't tried to install last SBZxR driver 05 from Creative site, maybe than Audio Controller Driver is different.


good question. is it necessary to update the driver? i installed mine over 1 year ago and it has worked flawlessly since. so when prompted to update it i declined first, because i feared it could contain needless bloat.


----------



## NightAntilli

If everything is working fine, I wouldn't bother upgrading, considering how wonky Creative drivers are.


----------



## BrightCandle

I did not know this was possible but you can get the SBX Pro (the surround sound bit) without needing a Soundblaster Z for $30. http://software.store.creative.com/p/software/sound-blaster-x-fi-mb3

I don't know if its any good of course but its a great option if you want the surround sound capabilities on a decent DAC/AMP stack.


----------



## umeng2002

Yeah, but it's ran on the CPU.

With the card, SBX Pro is ran on the card's DSP.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> I did not know this was possible but you can get the SBX Pro (the surround sound bit) without needing a Soundblaster Z for $30. http://software.store.creative.com/p/software/sound-blaster-x-fi-mb3
> 
> I don't know if its any good of course but its a great option if you want the surround sound capabilities on a decent DAC/AMP stack.


AFAIK, you need a 5.1 / 7.1 device(like onboardsound) for it.
With stereo devices("decent DAC/AMP stack"), it won't give you virtual-surround on headphones, because it doesn't show up as a 5.1 / 7.1 device in windows itself.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Yeah, but it's ran on the CPU.
> 
> With the card, SBX Pro is ran on the card's DSP.


The card's hardware-accelerated DSP is borderline useless because of how slow it is. Try turning on any of the mic SBX options with "listen to device" turned on to get an idea.


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> AFAIK, you need a 5.1 / 7.1 device(like onboardsound) for it.
> With stereo devices("decent DAC/AMP stack"), it won't give you virtual-surround on headphones, because it doesn't show up as a 5.1 / 7.1 device in windows itself.


I don't even see how that would work. If the sound card is taking the 7.1 signal then its gone and the soundblaster software can't get at the inputs. How sure are you? Because the only way I can see it can work is exposes a software card to the OS and then outputs down to the real hardware device driver after its done its thing.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> I don't even see how that would work. If the sound card is taking the 7.1 signal then its gone and the soundblaster software can't get at the inputs. How sure are you? Because the only way I can see it can work is exposes a software card to the OS and then outputs down to the real hardware device driver after its done its thing.


I'm pretty sure about this:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/790796/creative-g5-discussion-and-reviews/240#post_12376126


----------



## Strider49

Anyone noticed a drop in sound volume after updating to the 6.0.102.50 driver? I have the Sennheisers HD 650 hooked up to the ZxR, and previously I always kept the Windows master volume at 18, and it was "loud". Now I had to up the volume to 30 to roughly reach the same sound level, because it was very low at 18.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Did you update Audio Controller?
> I updated with Device Manager on 6.0.103.34
> Extract files and click on Sound Blaster Audio Controller - Properties - Update Driver - Browse my computer for driver software and find folder where I extracted files with driver from softpedia and he install. Now my Audio Controller is Updated.
> But I didn't change driver, only Aidio Controller.


Sorry for my noob question, but which file inside the folder is the driver exactly? Is it ctafx.inf? Because the guide at Softpedia isn't so clear about that, and I'm not accustomed to update drivers manually.


----------



## Vlada011

Only extract everything and set to update to root folder and Windows will automatic to do everything.
You can't update only one file.


----------



## iARDAs

Is there a site which gives really good profiles to be used in our software?

The default software only comes with few.


----------



## djriful

Just going to leave these here, I just read through some posts people complain about the Bass slider. I have the same problem but here what I found out.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Just going to leave these here, I just read through some posts people complain about the Bass slider. I have the same problem but here what I found out.


The real question is who didn't know that .. becasue if you buy something expensive like TV or speakers/headphones you will never want the enhancements settings to be on . the only thing you want to set is surround for headphones and the right color/black/contrast in tvs
but you want all other things off


----------



## Curseair

Has anyone got good EQ settings for a sound blaster Z and AKG K712? I am completely lost with all the settings, I have it always on Flat and I am a bit bored of it now tbh.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curseair*
> 
> Has anyone got good EQ settings for a sound blaster Z and AKG K712? I am completely lost with all the settings, I have it always on Flat and I am a bit bored of it now tbh.


The EQ has too few bands to be useful, other than to add a bass-boost.
I use (windowswide) EQ-APO, and atm only have the highs at 7,3kHz reduced by 4dB over a wider range with my k712's.
As result i can listen louder, without the highs getting annoying, and the tone becomes fuller.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> The real question is who didn't know that .. becasue if you buy something expensive like TV or speakers/headphones you will never want the enhancements settings to be on . the only thing you want to set is surround for headphones and the right color/black/contrast in tvs
> but you want all other things off


Yeah you are right. I used to turn on the crystalizer feature but not doing that anymore. Using surround for Movies and Games though. And also enabling dialog plus for movies.

When my DT 990 arrives on Monday, I wonder what I will do. Currently I have a wireless headset attached to my Sound Blaster Z, and I have to lower lots of stuff on EQ, to get a decent sound. Never had this problem with a HD598...


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Someone please help? I have a Gigabyte G1 7 Gaming MoBo and it comes with Sound Blaster too. However since owning this MoBo for 1 year I always had this issue no matter how many times I update the Software. Any ideas what could be causing this? (NOTE: Don't wear headphones and watch the Video/turn volume down before watching)


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> Someone please help? I have a Gigabyte G1 7 Gaming MoBo and it comes with Sound Blaster too. However since owning this MoBo for 1 year I always had this issue no matter how many times I update the Software. Any ideas what could be causing this? (NOTE: Don't wear headphones and watch the Video/turn volume down before watching)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It sounds really distorted (like the sound is coming through a tunnel) from my end so I am not sure if that is the case. First thing is to ensure you have no other audio devices enabled that could be interfering with the sound output.
One thing you can do is check to ensure the "Enable audio enhancements" box is unchecked. That is listed under the advanced tab of the properties of the sound device you are using in the windows playback devices. Though mine is enabled and I have no issues but I have heard that is not the case for everyone. You can also try setting the default format sample rate and bit depth to 24bit 48k or lower.

I also noticed you use smart volume on your SB control panel, try it with that disabled.


----------



## Xitrial

I'm using a Sound Blaster Z with DTS connect through optical to a receiver, everything works alright. Except that normal sounds, ej windows sounds, or 2ch sounds sound on all speakers, but mostly in the center. Now I know Sound Blaster does this with software, I had an audigy and a xfi before, and you could tune that somewhat. But I touched every option and can't find what to do.

I don't know if I can explain it better, in xfi the SB software seemed to take the 2ch source separete somthing, most of the voices went to central, far away sound went to surround, etc.
In SB Z, most of the sound goes to center, and all the other speakers get the almost the same as center but a little muffled and with less volume.

I know that one option is going stereo and let the receiver play it in all in the speakers, but ill have to switch to dts connect when i want a movie or game, plus I liked what Sound Blaster did with CMSS and its variants (which are what I think did that).

Checked codecs, different players, even a fresh windows install. Dts connect and DD live do the same.


----------



## Waro

Are there any signs that Creative is going to release a successor of the Z series, including the ZxR? I mean they are good but already some years old and I thought Asus' new Strix series would trigger them to release something new ...


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Are there any signs that Creative is going to release a successor of the Z series, including the ZxR? I mean they are good but already some years old and I thought Asus' new Strix series would trigger them to release something new ...


I'm guessing Creative Labs will not be anytime in the near future replacing the current Soundcore3D audio processor that is being used with the Z series of sound cards.

The newer Asus Strix cards use a DSP chip which i'm guessing is based on the same series used in other (older) Asus cards and just has native PCI-E support built in.
Older Asus cards used the C-Media CM8788 audio processor, the newer Strix cards use the C-Media CM8888 audio processor.

Maybe Creative Labs will come up with a new revision of the Soundcore3D that offers improved DAC function.
All the Z & Zx cards come with a add-on DAC chip (CS4398) for improving headphone and the two front speaker channels.
While the Soundcore3D still handles the center, sub-woofer, and rear channels.
So improving the SoundCore3D audio processor's DAC function might allow Creative to not have to add a DAC chip, allowing reduced production costs of the Z & Zx.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

I'm hoping something comes out from them to bring sound design into the forefront again in gaming and a priority especially with all the VR stuff coming along. Plus, I'm sure some card with RGB LEDs is in the works. Why not. I don't think there is any other reason though for anything new since it's all good enough by now (at least to the majority already in the niche buying these). I think VR is the only thing that could force them to care about improved hardware plus better software stack for another PCIE card. Also would love if they put a temp sensor on their card. I just love knowing stuff like that. I appreciate when RAM also has them.

Seems like they're putting all their effort into flashy speakers and portable stuff though..


----------



## Waro

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Are there any signs that Creative is going to release a successor of the Z series, including the ZxR? I mean they are good but already some years old and I thought Asus' new Strix series would trigger them to release something new ...


There is Sound Blaster X7 that is better than Z and probably ZXR... It is a unit you keep outside the PC though. Usual price is $400 but was $300 on a sale few weeks ago. Now however it is $370...


----------



## Waro

Yeah I know, I already had it and sent it back for some reasons (http://www.overclock.net/t/1337761/official-creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-series-club/3940#post_24744879). But thanks for the hint!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> Yeah I know, I already had it and sent it back for some reasons (http://www.overclock.net/t/1337761/official-creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-series-club/3940#post_24744879). But thanks for the hint!


Thank you for that. I will avoid it since the price is way to steep with those cons you listed.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xitrial*
> 
> I'm using a Sound Blaster Z with DTS connect through optical to a receiver, everything works alright. Except that normal sounds, ej windows sounds, or 2ch sounds sound on all speakers, but mostly in the center. Now I know Sound Blaster does this with software, I had an audigy and a xfi before, and you could tune that somewhat. But I touched every option and can't find what to do.
> 
> I don't know if I can explain it better, in xfi the SB software seemed to take the 2ch source separete somthing, most of the voices went to central, far away sound went to surround, etc.
> In SB Z, most of the sound goes to center, and all the other speakers get the almost the same as center but a little muffled and with less volume.
> 
> I know that one option is going stereo and let the receiver play it in all in the speakers, but ill have to switch to dts connect when i want a movie or game, plus I liked what Sound Blaster did with CMSS and its variants (which are what I think did that).
> 
> Checked codecs, different players, even a fresh windows install. Dts connect and DD live do the same.


Make sure you don't have "Dialog Plus" checked in the SB Pro Studio sound panel.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Im curious, I had been looking at the Creative SB Z for a while now. Is anyone having issues with Windows 10? Here is where I am at: I need to be able to run speakers along with a headset and mic. Onboard audio is ok but has too many problems detecting mic on front panel. It means Im always swapping rear jack between speakers and headphones. I would like to eventually get a decent headset and a much better speaker set up. So Im wondering if the SB Z 1) works without issue in Windows 10 and 2) would the SB Z still be relevant and a good value even if it takes me 6-8 months to get new speakers?


----------



## Waro

I don't have any problems with my Z and Windows 10. You said you want to run speakers along with a headset and mic. Be aware that you won't be able to use them at the same time. You'll be able to connect all, so you won't have to swap the jacks, but you'll have to choose in the driver if the sound should be played through the connected speaker or the headphone.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Im curious, I had been looking at the Creative SB Z for a while now. Is anyone having issues with Windows 10? Here is where I am at: I need to be able to run speakers along with a headset and mic. Onboard audio is ok but has too many problems detecting mic on front panel. It means Im always swapping rear jack between speakers and headphones. I would like to eventually get a decent headset and a much better speaker set up. So Im wondering if the SB Z 1) works without issue in Windows 10 and 2) would the SB Z still be relevant and a good value even if it takes me 6-8 months to get new speakers?


You will get what you want from it. Buy it.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You will get what you want from it. Buy it.


Just did. Thank you for your input. I really wanted an excuse to get good headphones and speakers. Ive been putting it off for a long time. So heres the first step


----------



## nizmoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> I don't have any problems with my Z and Windows 10. You said you want to run speakers along with a headset and mic. Be aware that you won't be able to use them at the same time. You'll be able to connect all, so you won't have to swap the jacks, but you'll have to choose in the driver if the sound should be played through the connected speaker or the headphone.


Well, when I have mine set to headphones, it comes through the speakers and headphones. I just turn the speakers off when I am playing a game. I never switch it from Headphones as it doesn't seem to work on speakers when I switch it.


----------



## Jackalito

Guys, has anyone here had any experience with the Sound Blaster Z and the new AM4 platform?
I'm gonna build a Ryzen 7 build in about two weeks and I was wondering if anyone has heard about any potential compatibility or reliability issues.

Thanks









Sent from mTalk


----------



## EarlZ

I am currently using the Logitech Z5500 and Sony MDR1000X (46ohms corded) as my audio setup for my pc and just using the onboard sound on my Gigabyte Sniper G1 M5, is it worth getting the Z for this? Locally i can get it for $89


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am currently using the Logitech Z5500 and Sony MDR1000X (46ohms corded) as my audio setup for my pc and just using the onboard sound on my Gigabyte Sniper G1 M5, is it worth getting the Z for this? Locally i can get it for $89


for the logitech g5500 do you use bass redirect ? 120 hz or 80 hz or something ? cause the bass is too heavy and doesn't sound the best


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Question in general: Is disabling onboard audio in BIOS recommended? Naturally I'll uninstall Realtek but I made the mistake of watching a few "installation" vids and didnt see them suggesting to do so. I thought the right way was to disable onboard to free up resources. Apologies if this is a n00b issue. Ive only ever used onboard audio.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> I don't have any problems with my Z and Windows 10. You said you want to run speakers along with a headset and mic. Be aware that you won't be able to use them at the same time. You'll be able to connect all, so you won't have to swap the jacks, but you'll have to choose in the driver if the sound should be played through the connected speaker or the headphone.


Thanks! And I had my suspicions that that might be that case. Im totally fine with that. I jsut wanted to be able to switch on the fly without having to plug and unplug. Im pumped. Soundcard just came in today. About to install it and play around.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am currently using the Logitech Z5500 and Sony MDR1000X (46ohms corded) as my audio setup for my pc and just using the onboard sound on my Gigabyte Sniper G1 M5, is it worth getting the Z for this? Locally i can get it for $89
> 
> 
> 
> for the logitech g5500 do you use bass redirect ? 120 hz or 80 hz or something ? cause the bass is too heavy and doesn't sound the best
Click to expand...

I've always read about the Z5500 bass being so heavy and it was never the case for my unit, still I had a friend make some modifications on my sub (forgot what its called) to lower and smoothen the bass.

My board has the soundcore 3d and and some of those swappable op amps and an amp port for headphones i also wondering if they are rhe same as the sbz or this is just some ALC audiochip rebranded?


----------



## BigMack70

So something has happened (Windows update?) on my PC whereby I cannot get the encoder to show up and work in Sound Blaster Pro Studio. All I see is this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Any idea how to fix? I've tried uninstalling the drivers/software and reinstalling (tried several versions) and no luck.

Nevermind. It was the stupid Nvidia graphics drivers installing a conflicting HD audio driver even when I specifically told it not to.


----------



## njblilbadboy

I have the gsx 1000 amp paired with the phillips fidelio x2s with a Modmic 5.0 plugged. For some reason when I have the mic monitoring enabled on the highest setting sometimes I get a static and sometimes I don't. It goes away if I mute the mic, unplug the mic from the gsx1000 or if i disabled the mic monitor feature, can any one explain why this is happening ?
Again sometimes I can get static and sometimes I don't with the mic monitor feature, it's so weird but any help would be appreciated!

I know this isn't the right place to post this but any help I can't get would be appreciated


----------



## EarlZ

Just got my card and tested the optical out and it works, I tried DD-Live by enabling it under cinematic and choosing DD-Live, followed the instructions that state to use "Speakers" as the default ouput, I get no audio but I do see the green sound level indicator moving, I tried plugging in the 3 analog jacks from my Z5500 and it has audio. Now I am a bit confused on how I can get DD-Live working but before I stress on that id assume analog has a better SQ for this in terms of positional audio for gaming and movies?


----------



## Vlada011

I didn't had problem with Sound Blaster Z on Windows 10 or SBZxR.
Both cards work OK. No reason people to afraid of that.

Someone ask what Creative plan to do in future, maybe to launch SBZ Series successors....
I think in that area things not change so fast as with graphic.
That's only one more reason why people should invest in best possible sound card.
SBZxR vs SBZ difference is noticable and on small Creative T5900 Speakers 5.1 and on Youtube.
Simply sound is much cleaner. I can't imagine self to use onboard audio, even best onboard audio is like 1920x1080p vs 4K.
Or maybe is difference even bigger, and investment is only part of some expensive graphic card.
Sound Blaster ZxR keep price because it's proven card, but same quality is maybe even Xonar STX II and could be find for 170-180$.
If someone think to pay 100$ for sound card it's not wasting money if invest more. Than you have best possible sound from PCI-E in next 5-7 years.
Even if new sound card show up difference are not so big as new generation of graphic cards.

I couldn't calm down until I upgrade from SBZ to SBZxR and I didn't expect improvement on my speakers because everything what I hear from other people.
But when I install SBZxR and driver and set all setting, start well known game with familiar effects I was shocked....
Immediately put me smiley on face, first minute of listening.


----------



## BrightCandle

Dolby atmos is being included into Windows 10 soon. At some point this must mean that Windows will be returning to position based audio being available directly to external APIs, so at the very least it will allow Creative to improved their HRTF implementation with better positioning. But that only allows them to compete with Dolby Atmos given a fair input (assuming Microsoft enables others to compete there).

What we really need is for sound cards to be able to access the world geometry and texture information so that they can add in reflections and absorption models combined with positioning of the sound so that they can start to ray cast sound like how it works in the real world. With VR having a big need for more accurate sound it could happen, but its all Microsoft's fault that stopped before and it will have to be them that restarts it or a seriously impressive competitor for sound API is going to have to be created.


----------



## KCDC

Has anyone upgraded their Op Amps with these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Creative-Sound-Blaster-ZxR-Soundcard-upgrade-pack-with-V5i-Op-Amps-/112342268371

If this was already brought up, apologies..
Just wondering if it would be a viable upgrade to a Zx or Zxr


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> Has anyone upgraded their Op Amps with these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Creative-Sound-Blaster-ZxR-Soundcard-upgrade-pack-with-V5i-Op-Amps-/112342268371
> 
> If this was already brought up, apologies..
> Just wondering if it would be a viable upgrade to a Zx or Zxr


Looks neat, I wonder if it sound better than normal ZXR.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

I have a question for you guys: Anyone every get USB problems after installing their Soundblaster card? Ever since I installed my motherboard on boot gives me a usb fail code which carries over into windows. Says a USB device descriptor failed. Cant figure what it is bc all coneected items are ID'ed and work and all ports work. I tried swapping the card into the dedicated x1 slot and the pcie x16 slot and its no different. Its driving me nuts not being able to figure this out. And Im only asking here because it happened immediately after the soundblaster install. So I thought maybe someone else wouldve know about this or seen it. Thanks

-DMS


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> I have a question for you guys: Anyone every get USB problems after installing their Soundblaster card? Ever since I installed my motherboard on boot gives me a usb fail code which carries over into windows. Says a USB device descriptor failed. Cant figure what it is bc all coneected items are ID'ed and work and all ports work. I tried swapping the card into the dedicated x1 slot and the pcie x16 slot and its no different. Its driving me nuts not being able to figure this out. And Im only asking here because it happened immediately after the soundblaster install. So I thought maybe someone else wouldve know about this or seen it. Thanks
> 
> -DMS


I have never encountered an issue like this nor have I heard of it before.

First thing is to double check all your connections and see if there was something you possibly disconnected or loosened when installing the SB card.

Then try removing the card and uninstalling all the associated software. After that check to see if you still have an issue.
If you still have an issue try doing a windows start up repair.

Then download new drivers from the creative labs website for your card and see if that helps. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have never encountered an issue like this nor have I heard of it before.
> 
> First thing is to double check all your connections and see if there was something you possibly disconnected or loosened when installing the SB card.
> 
> Then try removing the card and uninstalling all the associated software. After that check to see if you still have an issue.
> If you still have an issue try doing a windows start up repair.
> 
> Then download new drivers from the creative labs website for your card and see if that helps. Let us know how it works out.


Thank you sir.

I actually came here even before buying the soundblaster just to learn a little more. So I used the driver link from here. So drivers are current.

I dont think its actually pertaining to the soundblaster. Its a pretty straightforward device and I dont believe its an issue with that. I think its between windows and MSI. I did have the same issue when I first put the board in.

Changed my boot order to just my OS drive and disabled everything else. Everything is connected properly and ID'ed correctly. So now its just a matter of going one by one.

Thanks again. And if anyone else has seen this or anything similar Id love to know.

-DMS


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Thank you sir.
> 
> I actually came here even before buying the soundblaster just to learn a little more. So I used the driver link from here. So drivers are current.
> 
> I dont think its actually pertaining to the soundblaster. Its a pretty straightforward device and I dont believe its an issue with that. I think its between windows and MSI. I did have the same issue when I first put the board in.
> 
> Changed my boot order to just my OS drive and disabled everything else. Everything is connected properly and ID'ed correctly. So now its just a matter of going one by one.
> 
> Thanks again. And if anyone else has seen this or anything similar Id love to know.
> 
> -DMS


34r
Glad I could help so far.
Do all your USB ports work fine regardless of the error?
If so are you using a usb keyboard and mouse and do they work in your bios just fine?
If everything is working as it should the error sounds like it may be a boot issue. But you mentioned you get a USB fail code, did you look that up online to see if that would help you troubleshoot?
I did a search with the parameters of "Error USB descriptor device failed" and this is one of the links that popped up. It has some troubleshooting steps that could help (if you haven't already tried them). If you do a search you can check out the youtube videos.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Looks neat, I wonder if it sound better than normal ZXR.


According to the thread it references, it adds more air and better overall quality to the sound. I run optical, so I am very curious to see what it does. Too bad it's so expensive, or I'd experiment.


----------



## EarlZ

Has anyone here tried the PAX drivers, are they really better or what do they aim to fix ?


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Looks neat, I wonder if it sound better than normal ZXR.


If I read good one text, best sound from PCI-E is Sound Blaster ZxR with Sparkos Labs 2x Dual SS3602 + 2x Single SS3601 op-amps.
That's upgrade... and guy told me that shield could be back with spacers... They test many many different op-amps Bursion and others..



2x SS3601 + 2x SS3602 is arround 150$...

This is text...

http://www.head-fi.org/t/728124/asus-stx-ii-vs-creative-zxr

If someone ask me I say worth investment if someone use example better speakers... 2x Speakers + Central + Subwoofer...
Example
- Dali Zensor 3 + Dali Vocal,
- Wharfedale 225 Diamond and 220C Central,
- Q Acoustics 3020 + 3090 Central,
- JBL Studio 230 + JBL Studio 235 Central...
and some nice Subwoofer with them. that's 2+1+1 system and later could be add 2 rear speakers for 5.1 Surround. But people usually buy Logitech Z906...


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> If I read good one text, best sound from PCI-E is Sound Blaster ZxR with Sparkos Labs 2x Dual SS3602 + 2x Single SS3601 op-amps.
> That's upgrade... and guy told me that shield could be back with spacers... They test many many different op-amps Bursion and others..
> 
> 
> 
> 2x SS3601 + 2x SS3602 is arround 150$...
> 
> This is text...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/728124/asus-stx-ii-vs-creative-zxr
> 
> If someone ask me I say worth investment if someone use example better speakers... 2x Speakers + Central + Subwoofer...
> Example
> - Dali Zensor 3 + Dali Vocal,
> - Wharfedale 225 Diamond and 220C Central,
> - Q Acoustics 3020 + 3090 Central,
> - JBL Studio 230 + JBL Studio 235 Central...
> and some nice Subwoofer with them. that's 2+1+1 system and later could be add 2 rear speakers for 5.1 Surround. But people usually buy Logitech Z906...


Yeah I was reading up in that forum as well. Seems like it opens it up some more.

Currently I'm running Logitech Z625 via optical connection. Probably not a decent enough set to warrant this op-amp upgrade.


----------



## NightAntilli

Just got a Sound Blaster Z. God. That sound quality is SO much clearer than my onboard, even on my 'cheap' M40x, and even through the front panel audio jack. Totally worth it.

I simply installed the latest drivers, which were rated as being from 25 Jan 2017. No problems as of yet.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Just got a Sound Blaster Z. God. That sound quality is SO much clearer than my onboard, even on my 'cheap' M40x, and even through the front panel audio jack. Totally worth it.
> 
> I simply installed the latest drivers, which were rated as being from 25 Jan 2017. No problems as of yet.


Yeah it's really cool.

I've got 500+ songs and listen to them daily,i recently went from the Headphone input to the speaker input on the SBZ,wich has a higher SnR and i already noticed some background sounds on songs that i didn't even know they where there before.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> Just got a Sound Blaster Z. God. That sound quality is SO much clearer than my onboard, even on my 'cheap' M40x, and even through the front panel audio jack. Totally worth it.
> 
> I simply installed the latest drivers, which were rated as being from 25 Jan 2017. No problems as of yet.


You see. People are not aware but always worth replacing onboard with 100$ + sound card.
Sound Cards are not so expensive because last long time.

On summer I upgrade Speaker System for Home Cinema.
JBL Studio 230 (Left and Right) + JBL Studio 235 Central + JBL Sub 250p

That's this system without 2 tower speakers...



I would like more...
JBL Studio 530 Left and Right + JBL 520 Central + JBL Sub 550p....
This setup without tower speakers...



But they are more than I can pay...But first setup is great as well.
I search long time and compare. First 2 speakers + Central and for few months Subwoofer.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi guys! I had a little doubt, If I move my SBz to another PCIe port, I will loose something?, I need to reinstall drivers?, or is an plug&play procedure?


----------



## Motley01

I just got the Soiundblaster Z. Taco reccomended it to me. I didn't even know the onboard audio on my Asus CH6 only supported 2.0.

When I first installed it I saw that damned red light, which doesn't work for my case lighting, so I took the card apart and cut those two red LEDs.

I got it working through DDL dolby digital live in the soundblaster control panel. Well I noticed my cheap Samsung 5.1 receiver, it's just not loud enough, and the 8" Samsung subwoofer just doesn't sound that good. Heck I have to turn it to almost max.

So I'm gonna pick up the Yamaha YHT-3920UBL 5.1 home theater system.

Another thing I noticed. When I selects Soundblaster speakers as default in Windows playback device settings. Now I can't control the windows volume control. I can only use the receiver remote. When I select the non-decoder setup in the sounderblaster control panel. And select the Soundblaster SPDIF out, then the Windows control volume works.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Hi guys! I had a little doubt, If I move my SBz to another PCIe port, I will loose something?, I need to reinstall drivers?, or is an plug&play procedure?


No problem with moving your PCI-E sound card from one PCI-E slot to another PCI-E slot.
Assuming you will turn off the computer before moving the card to a different slot.
The SB-Z card can work in a PCI-E X1 or X4 or X6 or X16 slot.


----------



## NightAntilli

I'm having this issue where the speaker configuration in the audio settings of Windows change to a 5.1 speaker setup when using headphones with my SBZ. It happens around twice a day. When it happens, the sound begins cracking, sounds come from all over the place except where they need to come from. For example, what should be left sounds are coming from the right, what should be right sounds appear to be coming from behind me by having sound from both left and right side in the headphones, and so on. Changing it back to a stereo setup fixes the problem every single time. And even though I know how to fix it, it is annoying to keep doing it.

Has anyone experienced this and know how to avoid it from changing?


----------



## umeng2002

Windows 10 creators update has Dolby Atmos Headphone built into the OS


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Windows 10 creators update has Dolby Atmos Headphone built into the OS


We need a new soundcard to take advantage of that?


----------



## b0oMeR

I have a question.

Why would anyone get these with such subpar op-amps and a subpar dac for THAT price?
You could get an external desktop amp/dac for the same price that can be used for any piece of audio equipment. Take that risk of interference out of the PC and get much better components.

I understand maybe if you were running a speaker setup with 5.1/7.1 to get these, but not if you are trying to drive your headphones/high end twin speakers.

The FiiO E09K for example or
an Audioengine is what I would recommend -

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006IPH5H2/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B006IPH5H2&linkCode=as2&tag=wwwpuresimula-20

Real surround sound is not in 5.1/7.1/some multi-directional marketing stuff. It corresponds with the hardware type you are running , stereo in most cases. So unless you are actually running 5/6 channels you shouldn't be using the 5.1/7.1 outputs. The only reason for 5.1/7.1 etc is just to split an audio source into sectional chunks for multi directional drivers in headphones/directional multi channel speakers.

If you are running a two speaker/headphone setup, you should be running stereo w/out software 5.1/7.1 effects , your brain will do the rest to simulate distance through volume instead of direction which is actually much more effective.

Read reviews of headphones/speakers and look for how large its sound stage is and wide its frequency range. The wider your hardware can output the frequency range the more "surround" you'll hear, this is called the sound stage. You can't really simulate 5.1 in a 2.0/2.1 setup, all it does really is lower/raise the volume on sounds from a certain distance, but this effect makes it harder for your brain to hear the sound stage and often times reproduces a very fake unsatisfying tone.

Try running headphone mode or stereo mode with 5.1 off and let your hardware do the talking. If you can't sense direction on your stereo setup then it is your hardware that is the problem, no amount of software will fix that on $sub 100 headphones and earbuds / garbage gaming headsets.

5.1/7.1 headphones however you can/should still use the 5.1/7.1 modes as they actually have multi directional drivers (left/right/center/side/sub) so they have the equipment suited to receive a sectional split audio source.

Also if you are running high end headphones without a proper amp, you'll notice a big upgrade with this because of its subpar amp/dac coming from nothing. Once you get a real amp/dac, you will regret getting these cards.


----------



## kurtextrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> We need a new soundcard to take advantage of that?


Not sure, but atm it doesn't support Headphones, only Home Cinema mode. (Headphone coming "soon")


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> Not sure, but atm it doesn't support Headphones, only Home Cinema mode. (Headphone coming "soon")


Yeah, too bad. But the official release date for the Creators Update is next Tuesday, so maybe it will go live then.

But it shouldn't require a sound card. That's the whole point of baking it into Windows.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Yeah, too bad. But the official release date for the Creators Update is next Tuesday, so maybe it will go live then.
> 
> But it shouldn't require a sound card. That's the whole point of baking it into Windows.


So how can my Soundblaster Z take advantage of it?

Will I all of a sudden have better audio thanks to this or something?

Sorry no idea about Atmos.


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So how can my Soundblaster Z take advantage of it?
> 
> Will I all of a sudden have better audio thanks to this or something?
> 
> Sorry no idea about Atmos.


Isn't it just virtual surround sound? Like SBX Pro or Razer Surround? My guess is there will be some software that you'll use to run it.


----------



## kurtextrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inelastic*
> 
> Isn't it just virtual surround sound? Like SBX Pro or Razer Surround? My guess is there will be some software that you'll use to run it.


It think it's preinstalled as app when you upgrade: http://prntscr.com/etvxco


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So how can my Soundblaster Z take advantage of it?
> 
> Will I all of a sudden have better audio thanks to this or something?
> 
> Sorry no idea about Atmos.


It probably won't. It might bypass everything the SBz does, or maybe you could add SBz effects on to it.


----------



## BrightCandle

Dolby Atmos ought to be better than SBX pro because its got more information. SBX Pro is working with a 5.1 input and then applying a HRTF and trying to fill the gaps and guess where the sound is actually coming from based on the 5.1 channels of sound. Whereas Dolby Atmos genuinely goes from the object location and applies HRTF against a known location and not a sound designed to be played at 1m from 5 points around the person. So it ought to produce depth, deal with distance a lot better. That is the theory but its not clear how its actually implemented within Windows and whether games will utilise it by default.

The DirectX audio API does take a 3D location for a sound and a volume and mono sound file for the purpose of play and then converts that into 2.0/5.1/7.1 etc but it also provides the channels directly and dependning on the middleware used by the game it might be bypassing the inbuilt DirectX implementation. Its not clear to me what Sonic and Dolby atmos is actually doing, MS hasn't explained that yet. Based on the lack of information and the apparent zero impact for gaming of Sonic I think its more than likely just for movies and it doesn't do anything for games, I could be wrong but so far I am not seeing enough details to be clear how this works for games.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> Why would anyone get these with such subpar op-amps and a subpar dac for THAT price?
> You could get an external desktop amp/dac for the same price that can be used for any piece of audio equipment. Take that risk of interference out of the PC and get much better components.
> 
> I understand maybe if you were running a speaker setup with 5.1/7.1 to get these, but not if you are trying to drive your headphones/high end twin speakers.
> 
> The FiiO E09K for example or
> an Audioengine is what I would recommend -
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006IPH5H2/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B006IPH5H2&linkCode=as2&tag=wwwpuresimula-20
> 
> Real surround sound is not in 5.1/7.1/some multi-directional marketing stuff. It corresponds with the hardware type you are running , stereo in most cases. So unless you are actually running 5/6 channels you shouldn't be using the 5.1/7.1 outputs. The only reason for 5.1/7.1 etc is just to split an audio source into sectional chunks for multi directional drivers in headphones/directional multi channel speakers.
> 
> If you are running a two speaker/headphone setup, you should be running stereo w/out software 5.1/7.1 effects , your brain will do the rest to simulate distance through volume instead of direction which is actually much more effective.
> 
> Read reviews of headphones/speakers and look for how large its sound stage is and wide its frequency range. The wider your hardware can output the frequency range the more "surround" you'll hear, this is called the sound stage. You can't really simulate 5.1 in a 2.0/2.1 setup, all it does really is lower/raise the volume on sounds from a certain distance, but this effect makes it harder for your brain to hear the sound stage and often times reproduces a very fake unsatisfying tone.
> 
> Try running headphone mode or stereo mode with 5.1 off and let your hardware do the talking. If you can't sense direction on your stereo setup then it is your hardware that is the problem, no amount of software will fix that on $sub 100 headphones and earbuds / garbage gaming headsets.
> 
> 5.1/7.1 headphones however you can/should still use the 5.1/7.1 modes as they actually have multi directional drivers (left/right/center/side/sub) so they have the equipment suited to receive a sectional split audio source.
> 
> Also if you are running high end headphones without a proper amp, you'll notice a big upgrade with this because of its subpar amp/dac coming from nothing. Once you get a real amp/dac, you will regret getting these cards.


Because what you are suggesting does headphones only with zero features and zero other benefits. I don't even have speakers or headphones plugged into my ZxR, it's a microphone card at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Yeah, too bad. But the official release date for the Creators Update is next Tuesday, so maybe it will go live then.
> 
> But it shouldn't require a sound card. That's the whole point of baking it into Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> So how can my Soundblaster Z take advantage of it?
> 
> Will I all of a sudden have better audio thanks to this or something?
> 
> Sorry no idea about Atmos.
Click to expand...

For headphones, it's virtual surround software. Overwatch implements it for example, and CS:GO has their own version as well. It's 100% software side, works regardless of card but would probably sound weird if combined with Creative's surround.

Atmos for home theater is positional audio so you can have way more than 7.1 surround.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> No problem with moving your PCI-E sound card from one PCI-E slot to another PCI-E slot.
> Assuming you will turn off the computer before moving the card to a different slot.
> The SB-Z card can work in a PCI-E X1 or X4 or X6 or X16 slot.


Thank you! I'll move ir tonight!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> Why would anyone get these with such subpar op-amps and a subpar dac for THAT price?
> You could get an external desktop amp/dac for the same price that can be used for any piece of audio equipment. Take that risk of interference out of the PC and get much better components.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I understand maybe if you were running a speaker setup with 5.1/7.1 to get these, but not if you are trying to drive your headphones/high end twin speakers.
> 
> The FiiO E09K for example or
> an Audioengine is what I would recommend -
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006IPH5H2/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B006IPH5H2&linkCode=as2&tag=wwwpuresimula-20
> 
> Real surround sound is not in 5.1/7.1/some multi-directional marketing stuff. It corresponds with the hardware type you are running , stereo in most cases. So unless you are actually running 5/6 channels you shouldn't be using the 5.1/7.1 outputs. The only reason for 5.1/7.1 etc is just to split an audio source into sectional chunks for multi directional drivers in headphones/directional multi channel speakers.
> 
> If you are running a two speaker/headphone setup, you should be running stereo w/out software 5.1/7.1 effects , your brain will do the rest to simulate distance through volume instead of direction which is actually much more effective.
> 
> Read reviews of headphones/speakers and look for how large its sound stage is and wide its frequency range. The wider your hardware can output the frequency range the more "surround" you'll hear, this is called the sound stage. You can't really simulate 5.1 in a 2.0/2.1 setup, all it does really is lower/raise the volume on sounds from a certain distance, but this effect makes it harder for your brain to hear the sound stage and often times reproduces a very fake unsatisfying tone.
> 
> Try running headphone mode or stereo mode with 5.1 off and let your hardware do the talking. If you can't sense direction on your stereo setup then it is your hardware that is the problem, no amount of software will fix that on $sub 100 headphones and earbuds / garbage gaming headsets.
> 
> 5.1/7.1 headphones however you can/should still use the 5.1/7.1 modes as they actually have multi directional drivers (left/right/center/side/sub) so they have the equipment suited to receive a sectional split audio source.
> 
> Also if you are running high end headphones without a proper amp, you'll notice a big upgrade with this because of its subpar amp/dac coming from nothing. Once you get a real amp/dac, you will regret getting these cards
> 
> 
> .


I do not use headphones that much. Nor do I use just two speakers for my PC (nor for my living room sound system). I use the Logitech z906 speaker system and run it from the optical out of the card. Yes my MB has a pretty good sound processor (Rampage IV Black ed) but my SBZ card sounds noticeably better than the MB when run through Toslink. I do use my MB optical out for my XP 510's and that sounds pretty good, but I have not used those in 6 or more months. I just don't like wearing head sets, partially because I wear glasses....


----------



## BigBeard86

I have active speakers that have a line-level sub out - but they are designed for music and won't transmit the LFE channel (.1).
I want to buy a powered sub.

The system is used on my PC, and I have a SBZ.

The problem is for movies, the speakers wont receive the .1 channel to send to the sub.

The speakers are connected by usb now, and they have their built in amp/dac.

If I connect my speakers to the L/R line-out of the SBZ, and then connect the powered sub to the sub-out of SBZ, will this solve my issue of losing out the LFE?

Will/Can I have to use SBZ to crossover the stereo channels to the subwoofer at 80hz? The sub itself also has a crossover control knob.

I was thinking of leaving windows and sbz as 5.1, then deselecting center, rear, and surround, and just leave front and subwoofer selected, and set the crossover, all from sbz pro studio. Will this work in sending the LFE channel out to my sub? The 2.0/2.1 option in sbz has no subwoofer out.

Will the software sbz crossover option divert frequencies below a certain bass from L/R out to the sub-out?

Should I select the speakers as full-range or not?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBeard86*
> 
> I have active speakers that have a line-level sub out - but they are designed for music and won't transmit the LFE channel (.1).
> I want to buy a powered sub.
> 
> The system is used on my PC, and I have a SBZ.
> 
> The problem is for movies, the speakers wont receive the .1 channel to send to the sub.
> 
> The speakers are connected by usb now, and they have their built in amp/dac.
> 
> If I connect my speakers to the L/R line-out of the SBZ, and then connect the powered sub to the sub-out of SBZ, will this solve my issue of losing out the LFE?
> 
> Will/Can I have to use SBZ to crossover the stereo channels to the subwoofer at 80hz? The sub itself also has a crossover control knob.
> 
> I was thinking of leaving windows and sbz as 5.1, then deselecting center, rear, and surround, and just leave front and subwoofer selected, and set the crossover, all from sbz pro studio. Will this work in sending the LFE channel out to my sub? The 2.0/2.1 option in sbz has no subwoofer out.
> 
> Will the software sbz crossover option divert frequencies below a certain bass from L/R out to the sub-out?
> 
> Should I select the speakers as full-range or not?


If you connect a sub to the SBZ card with the speakers then they will work in conjunction with the SBZ card.

As far as the settings and frequency you would have to adjust those until it sounds appropriate to you.

If your speakers are full range speakers and SBZ allows it then yes I would set it to full range.


----------



## iARDAs

Quick question.

When enabling Soundblaster Z surround, should I also turn surround on for the games as well?

Or leave them in stereo.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I do not use headphones that much. Nor do I use just two speakers for my PC (nor for my living room sound system). I use the Logitech z906 speaker system and run it from the optical out of the card. Yes my MB has a pretty good sound processor (Rampage IV Black ed) but my SBZ card sounds noticeably better than the MB when run through Toslink. I do use my MB optical out for my XP 510's and that sounds pretty good, but I have not used those in 6 or more months. I just don't like wearing head sets, partially because I wear glasses....


Actually Toslink is a digital connection so whether you use a $100 sound card or a $5 one, it won't make any difference. If you are using the same toslink from MB or sound card they are both sending a digital signal out. The only benefits may be the marginally better DAC on your sound card. Only analog interconnects like these
https://www.musicdirect.com/equipment/cardas-clear-light-interconnects-pr would make a difference.
Toslink/HDMI/usb directly transfer the digital format to the device for processing there.

Not to sound like an audiophile snob, but I just find that there is so much misinformation in the hi-fi / general audio world. Especially with companies pushing 5.1/7.1 software to 2.0/2.1 hardware and headphones.
If you want good sound, you have to spend the good money to do so. You can't force inadequate hardware to have "sound stage" or a longer frequency range which is what software tries to do. It just soften certain sounds it thinks is further and pumps up the Db on the sounds they think are close to you, software often gets the distance wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> When enabling Soundblaster Z surround, should I also turn surround on for the games as well?
> 
> Or leave them in stereo.


What sortof hardware are you running?
On my Sennheiser HD650, when I drive them from my PC
I use 1/4plug - > essence stx - > stereo 24bit 44.1khz/hi-fi mode enabled (all eq / room effects are off)

Let your hardware do the talking the way they were designed to.

IMO run the mode that your hardware is designed to output.
Headphones - > headphone mode/2 channel
2.1 speaker setup - > 2 channel or 4 channel
5.1 - > 5.1 channel
7.1 - > 7.1 channel

The latter two can apply to headphones too if your phones actually have front/rear/side/sub directional drivers, but if they are standard stereo headphones use the 2 channel mode with 44.1KHZ/24bit output.

Your mind will create the sound stage properly if you output in the correct mode. It is a misconception that multichannel allows you to hear a "360" degree sound. Your mind automatically calculates the sound's distance and you perceive sound stage no matter if you have two drivers or 20 drivers.

Just think about when you listen to a band. You know that the lead singer is closer and that the drummer is further back. You can tell when the bass guitar is in the forefront and when the acoustic solo is forefront and still able to pinpoint background sounds.

If you couldn't perceive distance without multichannel, all the instruments would sound like they are right in front of you centered. But they don't your mind uses the different ambient sounds and determines direction/distance through that.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> When enabling Soundblaster Z surround, should I also turn surround on for the games as well?
> 
> Or leave them in stereo.


Games should be in surround mode. 5.1 or even 7.1.

Although 5.1 would make more sense. If it's only stereo or 7.1, still use 7.1 as Windows will handle the conversion from 7.1 to 5.1 the "Speakers" in Windows are set at.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Actually Toslink is a digital connection so whether you use a $100 sound card or a $5 one, it won't make any difference. If you are using the same toslink from MB or sound card they are both sending a digital signal out. The only benefits may be the marginally better DAC on your sound card. Only analog interconnects like these
> https://www.musicdirect.com/equipment/cardas-clear-light-interconnects-pr would make a difference.
> Toslink/HDMI/usb directly transfer the digital format to the device for processing there.
> 
> Not to sound like an audiophile snob, but I just find that there is so much misinformation in the hi-fi / general audio world. Especially with companies pushing 5.1/7.1 software to 2.0/2.1 hardware and headphones.
> If you want good sound, you have to spend the good money to do so. You can't force inadequate hardware to have "sound stage" or a longer frequency range which is what software tries to do. It just soften certain sounds it thinks is further and pumps up the Db on the sounds they think are close to you, software often gets the distance wrong.
> What sortof hardware are you running?
> On my Sennheiser HD650, when I drive them from my PC
> I use 1/4plug - > essence stx - > stereo 24bit 44.1khz/hi-fi mode enabled (all eq / room effects are off)
> 
> Let your hardware do the talking the way they were designed to.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMO run the mode that your hardware is designed to output.
> Headphones - > headphone mode/2 channel
> 2.1 speaker setup - > 2 channel or 4 channel
> 5.1 - > 5.1 channel
> 7.1 - > 7.1 channel
> 
> The latter two can apply to headphones too if your phones actually have front/rear/side/sub directional drivers, but if they are standard stereo headphones use the 2 channel mode with 44.1KHZ/24bit output.
> 
> Your mind will create the sound stage properly if you output in the correct mode. It is a misconception that multichannel allows you to hear a "360" degree sound. Your mind automatically calculates the sound's distance and you perceive sound stage no matter if you have two drivers or 20 drivers.
> 
> Just think about when you listen to a band. You know that the lead singer is closer and that the drummer is further back. You can tell when the bass guitar is in the forefront and when the acoustic solo is forefront and still able to pinpoint background sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> If you couldn't perceive distance without multichannel, all the instruments would sound like they are right in front of you centered. But they don't your mind uses the different ambient sounds and determines direction/distance through that.


That cable you posted is crazy expensive.

For me money is the issue. Yeah I would love to get better sound but can in no way afford it. It took me some time to get the z906 speakers for the optical out that I wanted and they only cost me about $200 as they were used (but they work great). I like the 5.1 sound effect I get from them and it actually sounds better than my 5.1 theater system in my living room. I am currently trying to save money for a 7.1 surround receiver and then eventually the speakers for a better surround effect in my living room. I would like to call myself an audiophile but can only afford the cheaper options and I much more prefer speakers over headsets.

FYI there is a lot of info out there about true audio and there have been plenty of people on this thread that have mentioned basically the same things you are talking about, but what it comes down to for most of us is what is affordable in what we like.


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> When enabling Soundblaster Z surround, should I also turn surround on for the games as well?
> 
> Or leave them in stereo.


1) In the soundblaster control panel make sure you set the speakers to 5.1 setup, then select headphones.
2) Turn on SBX Pro 33% works best for most people
3) In game set it to surround/5.1/7.1 mode.

That is it. You can validate it by going to the volume thing on the taskbar and right clicking and going to playback devices and then right clicking the sound device and configure speakers and that will show you its in 5.1 configuration.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> When enabling Soundblaster Z surround, should I also turn surround on for the games as well?
> 
> Or leave them in stereo.


For the SB-Z to work it's SBX Headphone surround sound, it needs something (like the game) to feed it 6-channel (5.1)
of digital audio. Stereo is only 2-channels of audio.
I'm assuming the "surround" setting of the game outputs 6-channels (5.1) of audio.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> 1) In the soundblaster control panel make sure you set the speakers to 5.1 setup, then select headphones.
> 2) Turn on SBX Pro 33% works best for most people
> 3) In game set it to surround/5.1/7.1 mode.
> 
> That is it. You can validate it by going to the volume thing on the taskbar and right clicking and going to playback devices and then right clicking the sound device and configure speakers and that will show you its in 5.1 configuration.


Unless I am missing something #1 can't be done, when selecting 5.1 as soon as you select the headphones tick it goes to headphone mode and doesn't keep 5.1


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Unless I am missing something #1 can't be done, when selecting 5.1 as soon as you select the headphones tick it goes to headphone mode and doesn't keep 5.1


You are indeed missing something. Just do it and you'll get a working surround system. Plenty of explainations throughout the thread from me and others as to why but honestly its just a procedure to follow to get it working as it should.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Unless I am missing something #1 can't be done, when selecting 5.1 as soon as you select the headphones tick it goes to headphone mode and doesn't keep 5.1


He means selecting 5.1 in windows playback devices, not in the SBX-cpl.
5.1 in playback devices is default for SB-Z cards tho, so you usually don't need to look there.


----------



## umeng2002

Don't bother with the Dolby Atmos for headphones in the Windows Creator update.

It's just a trial. Even then, you can't adjust anything with it like ProStudio. Plus the front L and R speakers positions are too wide

Totally unimpressed by it.

Even the Microsoft Windows Sonic for Headphones isn't good.

Another bunk OS sound virtualization attempt.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> When enabling Soundblaster Z surround, should I also turn surround on for the games as well?
> 
> Or leave them in stereo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> That cable you posted is crazy expensive.
> 
> For me money is the issue. Yeah I would love to get better sound but can in no way afford it. It took me some time to get the z906 speakers for the optical out that I wanted and they only cost me about $200 as they were used (but they work great). I like the 5.1 sound effect I get from them and it actually sounds better than my 5.1 theater system in my living room. I am currently trying to save money for a 7.1 surround receiver and then eventually the speakers for a better surround effect in my living room. I would like to call myself an audiophile but can only afford the cheaper options and I much more prefer speakers over headsets.
> 
> FYI there is a lot of info out there about true audio and there have been plenty of people on this thread that have mentioned basically the same things you are talking about, but what it comes down to for most of us is what is affordable in what we like.


Well we as audiophiles have a problem with affordability too, especially when some good interconnects from good brands cost upwards of $500 for a single cable.
But to us it is all an investment. You save up to buy something you will buy once in decades as they will last that long.

IMO if you are into speakers get yourself a good receiver should be your first step! Maybe even a dedicated dac second and run your source to the DAC and then DAC to your receiver as most of your sources will be in digital form (mp3/spotify/tidal etc).

For speakers I recommend upgrading to tower speakers with multi tweeters. You will be able to have as many channels as you want and you can start small. Grab two to start and you'll slowly build your way to 5.1/7.1 but really you will have literally 20-30 tweeters running all your sounds the definition will be amazing.

IMO for audio equipment, buy used especially receivers. Lots of people upgrade their setups and have high quality top end stuff for half off or more!
Look at brands like Mariantz, Sennheiser, Focal, B&O, you will be surprised how cheap you can find systems.

Last but not least, join us at head-fi forums









edit:
Expensive cables are not better
They just sound different than normal cables if ever so slightly and they take away any "bottlenecks" to your system.


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> He means selecting 5.1 in windows playback devices, not in the SBX-cpl.
> 5.1 in playback devices is default for SB-Z cards tho, so you usually don't need to look there.


No I mean precisely what I say, I have not made an error.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> No I mean precisely what I say, I have no made an error.


Then it's pointless to select 5.1 in the SBX-cpl, before you switch to headphones in the SBX-cpl.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Well we as audiophiles have a problem with affordability too, especially when some good interconnects from good brands cost upwards of $500 for a single cable.
> But to us it is all an investment. You save up to buy something you will buy once in decades as they will last that long.
> 
> IMO if you are into speakers get yourself a good receiver should be your first step! Maybe even a dedicated dac second and run your source to the DAC and then DAC to your receiver as most of your sources will be in digital form (mp3/spotify/tidal etc).
> 
> For speakers I recommend upgrading to tower speakers with multi tweeters. You will be able to have as many channels as you want and you can start small. Grab two to start and you'll slowly build your way to 5.1/7.1 but really you will have literally 20-30 tweeters running all your sounds the definition will be amazing.
> 
> IMO for audio equipment, buy used especially receivers. Lots of people upgrade their setups and have high quality top end stuff for half off or more!
> Look at brands like Mariantz, Sennheiser, Focal, B&O, you will be surprised how cheap you can find systems.
> 
> Last but not least, join us at head-fi forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> Expensive cables are not better
> They just sound different than normal cables if ever so slightly and they take away any "bottlenecks" to your system.


Some of those names are new to me. In my day the high end receivers were Yamaha, Harman Kardon, Onkyo, Pyle and Dennon. Are these not decent anymore?

All I could find on Sennheiser were headsets.
Nothing by Mariantz less than $500.
Focal was all expensive speakers.
And Bang & Olufsen was really high end cost speakers.
I can't even begin to think about affording those you mentioned. I have to hit the lottery first.


----------



## BrushyBill

I actually don't have 5.1 option in the Soundblaster software. Just Headphone (Stereo), Headphone Mode, Virtual 7.1 Surround Sound. I am using a Soundblaster E5 though. The sound blows away my old SBZ internal card. Using it with some AKG, Pioneer and Sennheiser headphones. I like that I don't have to double AMP my AKGs like I did with the internal SBZ too. Anyways, I realize the Headphone Mode option is default 5.1 surround, but why not use the Virtual 7.1? Also, I have Dolby Atmos Headphone in Win 10 and honestly, my SB E5 sounds better. Atmos sounds amazing in Overwatch, but that's when selecting Atmos in game. This Win 10 version seems like trash in comparison. Anyone else notice that? I've yet to hear any Atmos Produced music, as I've heard some producers are starting to use Atmos, here is to hoping it's great. All my FLAC files sound best in Stereo Direct Mode still.


----------



## sugiik

anyone experiencing dts connect/ddl not working after latest windows update ?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> This Win 10 version seems like trash in comparison. Anyone else notice that?


Yeah, I tried the Atmos headphone in Windows and I didn't like it compared to the SBz... or the older Dolby Headphone.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Yeah, I tried the Atmos headphone in Windows and I didn't like it compared to the SBz... or the older Dolby Headphone.


Yeah I've been somewhat involved in a discussion about it over on headfi. Seems it's broken right now.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Yeah, I tried the Atmos headphone in Windows and I didn't like it compared to the SBz... or the older Dolby Headphone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Yeah I've been somewhat involved in a discussion about it over on headfi. Seems it's broken right now.


I am not sure if I got it yet or not, what version is it?

My DTS is working fine, at least it seems to be. Except when I put it in DTS neo and set it to music, adjusting the slider seems to have no effect.....


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am not sure if I got it yet or not, what version is it?
> 
> My DTS is working fine, at least it seems to be. Except when I put it in DTS neo and set it to music, adjusting the slider seems to have no effect.....


It's part of the Windows 10 Creators Update. Right click your speaker icon and it should have a setting for "Spatial sound". click that and you'll find it. It's not DTS though it is it's own beast.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> It's part of the Windows 10 Creators Update. Right click your speaker icon and it should have a setting for "Spatial sound". click that and you'll find it. It's not DTS though it is it's own beast.


Then I must not have it yet.


----------



## EarlZ

Just updated to the Windows 10 Creators update and now it broke the SBZ Switcher and wont properly switch to if I have an EQ setting with the switcher







anyone else have the same issue ?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Just updated to the Windows 10 Creators update and now it broke the SBZ Switcher and wont properly switch to if I have an EQ setting with the switcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else have the same issue ?


I myself do not have the latest windows 10 update. But there are several issues being reported with the Dolby Atmos that is now part of the system. Your issue might be related.

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the SB drivers?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Just updated to the Windows 10 Creators update and now it broke the SBZ Switcher and wont properly switch to if I have an EQ setting with the switcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else have the same issue ?
> 
> 
> 
> I myself do not have the latest windows 10 update. But there are several issues being reported with the Dolby Atmos that is now part of the system. Your issue might be related.
> 
> Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the SB drivers?
Click to expand...

I'll give it a try not sure how it would resolve it as the auto switcher acts like a macro to speed up switching speakers to headphones with extra settings


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I myself do not have the latest windows 10 update. But there are several issues being reported with the Dolby Atmos that is now part of the system. Your issue might be related.
> 
> Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the SB drivers?


what are the issues with atmos , a serious issue with surround ? else it's just working fine at the moment. I will have to buy it soon when the trial is over. I really like the sound . but I would also want the gsx1000 with amp for my dt990 600 ohms.


----------



## scare19

I have a problem with sbz control pannel, when i play test audio in the pannel, it crashes. I tried reinstalling driver but nothing, how can i resolve ?

Inviato dal mio HTC 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> what are the issues with atmos , a serious issue with surround ? else it's just working fine at the moment. I will have to buy it soon when the trial is over. I really like the sound . but I would also want the gsx1000 with amp for my dt990 600 ohms.


A couple of people reported issues with atmos a few posts back. I think it had something to do with DTS not working correctly anymore and it may have been primarily with headsets. Try doing a search for "atmos" and see what comes up.


----------



## Vlada011

After using SBZxR few months all I can say is I'm very satisfied and I made best decision to swap from SBZ to SBZxR.
I use SBZ 4 years and I'm still under impression even looking youtube clips, sound is cleaner, clearer and I hear more sound effects and noises or they are only more noticable. If you can do that for 70-80$ you should do that. I payed 70 euro extra after I sold my SBZ 4 years old and bought 1 month used SBZxR. If you can find similar deal you should done that. We spend 500+ on graphic cards every 2-3 years but better sound is noticable same as better fps in games and sound card upgrade is not so often.


----------



## umeng2002

Yeah, sound is so overlooked by most people...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Yeah, sound is so overlooked by most people...


Especially gamers. I have had wannabe graphics whores tell me that sound quality flat out doesn't matter in games.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Especially gamers. I have had wannabe graphics whores tell me that sound quality flat out doesn't matter in games.


I first fell in love with how sound affects the game in the original Thief. I had a 5.1 sound card (I think it was a Turtle Beach) and had positioned the rear speakers behind my on some stands. That made the undead levels in the prison that much more creepy and actually gave me goose bumps.

The issue is many of us are in the middle between the ones who do not think sound matters and the ones who can afford the really expensive sound set ups and consider sound cards like we have not worth it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I first fell in love with how sound affects the game in the original Thief. I had a 5.1 sound card (I think it was a Turtle Beach) and had positioned the rear speakers behind my on some stands. That made the undead levels in the prison that much more creepy and actually gave me goose bumps.
> 
> The issue is many of us are in the middle between the ones who do not think sound matters and the ones who can afford the really expensive sound set ups and consider sound cards like we have not worth it.


To this day, Thief Gold and Thief II and Thief: Deadly Shadows have some of the most spectacular sound effects. Their use of EAX, even though the first two games only had EAX 2, is incredibly immersive, especially combined with the 3D HRTF and a 5.1 setup. You're right that experience is a big question here; competitive FPS gamers will treasure being able to have superior positional awareness, especially in a game like BF2142 which uses OpenAL and EAX 5, and people seeking immersion will be blown away by those Thief games and Penumbra and Amnesia on the same setup. But mainstream games no longer use OpenAL, and very few have similar environmental audio compared to EAX/EFX (only the recent Battlefield games, SOMA, and Crysis series come to mind).

Speaking of Thief, it is amazing what modders have done with it. This is the first game, for example (1998-1999 game for those wondering):



And it is still mechanically superior and more advanced to most modern stealth games.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> To this day, Thief Gold and Thief II and Thief: Deadly Shadows have some of the most spectacular sound effects. Their use of EAX, even though the first two games only had EAX 2, is incredibly immersive, especially combined with the 3D HRTF and a 5.1 setup. You're right that experience is a big question here; competitive FPS gamers will treasure being able to have superior positional awareness, especially in a game like BF2142 which uses OpenAL and EAX 5, and people seeking immersion will be blown away by those Thief games and Penumbra and Amnesia on the same setup. But mainstream games no longer use OpenAL, and very few have similar environmental audio compared to EAX/EFX (only the recent Battlefield games, SOMA, and Crysis series come to mind).
> 
> Speaking of Thief, it is amazing what modders have done with it. This is the first game, for example (1998-1999 game for those wondering):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is still mechanically superior and more advanced to most modern stealth games.


I agree, the original Thief still holds a special place in my heart. I did not know there was a modding community for this game. Is this on steam or maybe through Nexus mods?

I also think the intro movie for Thief was and still is the best intro video game intro movie to date.

I have heard about Penumbra and Amnesia but never played them, are they as good as Thief was for both game play and sound?
I never played Thief 2 or Thief Gold but do have the last iteration of thief and have played about an hours worth on it. It is a decent game though. The stealth system is top notch but the story isn't as immersive as the original and I do not think the sound positioning is anywhere near as good as the original Thief.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I agree, the original Thief still holds a special place in my heart. I did not know there was a modding community for this game. Is this on steam or maybe through Nexus mods?
> 
> I also think the intro movie for Thief was and still is the best intro video game intro movie to date.
> 
> I have heard about Penumbra and Amnesia but never played them, are they as good as Thief was for both game play and sound?
> I never played Thief 2 or Thief Gold but do have the last iteration of thief and have played about an hours worth on it. It is a decent game though. The stealth system is top notch but the story isn't as immersive as the original and I do not think the sound positioning is anywhere near as good as the original Thief.


Alive and kicking.

http://www.ttlg.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=65&s=405ab334e9686bcf27b5d385f9533308

Thief Gold is actually just the first game (Thief: The Dark Project) with two extra maps or something. I hated the new Thief (2014 game), all the mechanics are contextual (e.g. you can only climb this one specific ledge, or interact with that specific object) rather than free form, hardly any objects are physics objects while in the first three games you can throw any small object to create distractions, and here is an accurate rendering of the level design of 2014's Thief vs a great map from Thief II (and the first game has a similar approach to level design as Thief II).










The new Thief doesn't have any 3D HRTF so you're right, you get none of that immersion. No dynamic environmental effects either if I recall correctly. Penumbra and Amnesia (the latter requires you to replace its OpenAL32.dll and wrap_oal.dll files with newer ones) have very similar sound quality to the classic Thief games, but the actual quality of the sound files themselves is better, making for cleaner and more crisp sound effects. They are horror games but also involve sneaking around in the dark, so you might like them, and Penumbra is ridiculously well written for a video game.

I recently reinstalled BioShock since I had no Titanium HD or surround sound when I first played it, and man it probably has the best overall sound quality of any game. Penumbra and Amnesia are very close though.

- EDIT: Not related to sound, but if you plan to play Thief II and Thief: Deadly Shadows and want even more after that, you can try *The Dark Mod* which is a free standalone game that plays just like Thief, but is made on id Tech 4.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> A couple of people reported issues with atmos a few posts back. I think it had something to do with DTS not working correctly anymore and it may have been primarily with headsets. Try doing a search for "atmos" and see what comes up.


They fixed it now ?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> They fixed it now ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good question! Hopefully someone who has it will respond....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Alive and kicking.
> 
> http://www.ttlg.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=65&s=405ab334e9686bcf27b5d385f9533308
> 
> Thief Gold is actually just the first game (Thief: The Dark Project) with two extra maps or something. I hated the new Thief (2014 game), all the mechanics are contextual (e.g. you can only climb this one specific ledge, or interact with that specific object) rather than free form, hardly any objects are physics objects while in the first three games you can throw any small object to create distractions, and here is an accurate rendering of the level design of 2014's Thief vs a great map from Thief II (and the first game has a similar approach to level design as Thief II).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Thief doesn't have any 3D HRTF so you're right, you get none of that immersion. No dynamic environmental effects either if I recall correctly. Penumbra and Amnesia (the latter requires you to replace its OpenAL32.dll and wrap_oal.dll files with newer ones) have very similar sound quality to the classic Thief games, but the actual quality of the sound files themselves is better, making for cleaner and more crisp sound effects. They are horror games but also involve sneaking around in the dark, so you might like them, and Penumbra is ridiculously well written for a video game.
> 
> I recently reinstalled BioShock since I had no Titanium HD or surround sound when I first played it, and man it probably has the best overall sound quality of any game. Penumbra and Amnesia are very close though.
> 
> - EDIT: Not related to sound, but if you plan to play Thief II and Thief: Deadly Shadows and want even more after that, you can try *The Dark Mod* which is a free standalone game that plays just like Thief, but is made on id Tech 4.


It would be awesome if they could do a game like Thief with the open world of Skyrim and awesome sound positioning and sound effects like in the games of yesterday.

I thought we were supposed to go forward with tech not backwards like we are with sound in games??


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> It would be awesome if they could do a game like Thief with the open world of Skyrim and awesome sound positioning and sound effects like in the games of yesterday.
> 
> I thought we were supposed to go forward with tech not backwards like we are with sound in games??


Stealth is actually fun in Skyrim, especially with Illusion magic, although mechanically it is still subpar since you can't climb anything. Morrowind actually has a good DirectSound3D implementation, unlike every other game in that series.

As a side note, AI has also gone backwards, for the most part. F.E.A.R. and Half-Life 2 AI > most action games, S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s A-Life system is still the most advanced large scale AI simulation by far with modders improving it greatly to this day. F.E.A.R. and S.T.A.L.K.E.R. also have excellent sound, and the former has EAX 4 I believe.


----------



## umeng2002

Wasn't the newer Thief supposed to use AMD's TrueAudio... that never went anywhere.

But yes, gaming audio in a lot of respects has regressed or fell flat. Of course there are a number of games that have great audio.

My biggest gripe is that STILL, to this day, a lot of games have messed up sound level mixing or broken/ confusing level sliders.

I need to use pretty much all of SBX effects (except for Bass) to get some games sounding correct.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Stealth is actually fun in Skyrim, especially with Illusion magic, although mechanically it is still subpar since you can't climb anything. Morrowind actually has a good DirectSound3D implementation, unlike every other game in that series.
> 
> As a side note, AI has also gone backwards, for the most part. F.E.A.R. and Half-Life 2 AI > most action games, S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s A-Life system is still the most advanced large scale AI simulation by far with modders improving it greatly to this day. F.E.A.R. and S.T.A.L.K.E.R. also have excellent sound, and the former has EAX 4 I believe.


Unfortunately I only got to play the demo for the first FEAR and it was the creepiest game I have ever demoed. The sound was pretty good from what I remember and I had played that demo like at least a dozen times. You could say I was out of the loop for pretty much anything computer related for many years and was finally able to jump back into the scene a few years ago. I played and finished the last FEAR game and though it was good I felt it didn't go in the direction I thought it would.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Wasn't the newer Thief supposed to use AMD's TrueAudio... that never went anywhere.
> 
> But yes, gaming audio in a lot of respects has regressed or fell flat. Of course there are a number of games that have great audio.
> 
> My biggest gripe is that STILL, to this day, a lot of games have messed up sound level mixing or broken/ confusing level sliders.
> 
> I need to use pretty much all of SBX effects (except for Bass) to get some games sounding correct.


I use the Logitech z906 system with my SBz card via optical and it does sound pretty good for some games. I have heard that one of the reasons every sound card manufacturer has issues with drivers for windows is because Windows is always reluctant to release the info on anything they updated in the OS that may deal with sound. I wonder if this is part of the reason as to why sound quality in games has dwindled over the years. That and the more obvious of many gamers erroneously thinking sound does not matter in games.

I am curious as to what you mean by "I need to use pretty much all of SBX effects to get some games sounding correct".

I personally like a good deep bass in most games. The deep sound creates an awesome rumble feel at times.....


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am curious as to what you mean by "I need to use pretty much all of SBX effects to get some games sounding correct".


Take Wolfenstein The New Order. The gun sounds are insanely weak and lack any sort of bass or impact. So I need to use. The Crystalizer to give them punch. Also, some games really lack dynamic range, so again, use the Crystalizer. In some games, the dynamic range is too high and there isn't proper level remixing settings in the menu, so I have to use the Smart Volume to compress the range to hear quite things or prevent myself from going deaf.

Then you have ambiguous level controls, if any. You might get "music," "effects," and "voice."

OK, so does that "voice" slider control all the speech in the game? or just the center channel? or just speech FROM the center channel?

When video cut scenes play and the volume is way to loud, are videos on the "music" or "voice" sliders?

Does the "voice" slider control overlayed voices or all speech from the 3D environment? If in game voices are on the effects slider, many times the in-environment speech is low but the actual effects are just fine. Then you're screwed without Smart Volume or subtitles.

So a lot of times, I will have to compress the hell out of the dynamic range with the Smart Volume feature, then effectively DECOMPRESS the range properly with the Crystalizer.

Some games actually have a dynamic range setting, which is nice; but then they laden it with ******ed options like "Headphones", "TV Speakers", and "Hi-Fi." What the hell is that even supposed to mean? You only need low, medium, full, etc. for a dynamic range setting. Leave the user to decide which is best for his setup.

Would it kill the dev teams to write a little blurb in the menu to explain this?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I use the Logitech z906 system with my SBz card via optical and it does sound pretty good for some games. I have heard that one of the reasons every sound card manufacturer has issues with drivers for windows is because Windows is always reluctant to release the info on anything they updated in the OS that may deal with sound. I wonder if this is part of the reason as to why sound quality in games has dwindled over the years. That and the more obvious of many gamers erroneously thinking sound does not matter in games.
> 
> I personally like a good deep bass in most games. The deep sound creates an awesome rumble feel at times.....


If you want to experience incredible bass in a game, try any of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games (preferably Clear Sky or Call of Pripyat), select your Sound Blaster as the output device and enable EAX, then go stand in a gravitational anomaly field (



). It'll make your home shake probably. Also the emissions/blowouts in those games sound incredible, and they have the best sounding thunderstorms I have ever heard in a game. Show that to anyone that says "sound doesn't matter" and they'll be reformed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Some games actually have a dynamic range setting, which is nice; but then they laden it with ******ed options like "Headphones", "TV Speakers", and "Hi-Fi." What the hell is that even supposed to mean? You only need low, medium, full, etc. for a dynamic range setting. Leave the user to decide which is best for his setup.
> 
> Would it kill the dev teams to write a little blurb in the menu to explain this?


I'm guessing you wrote that with Frostbite 3 games in mind.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you want to experience incredible bass in a game, try any of the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games (preferably Clear Sky or Call of Pripyat), select your Sound Blaster as the output device and enable EAX, then go stand in a gravitational anomaly field (
> 
> 
> 
> ). It'll make your home shake probably. Also the emissions/blowouts in those games sound incredible, and they have the best sounding thunderstorms I have ever heard in a game. Show that to anyone that says "sound doesn't matter" and they'll be reformed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you wrote that with Frostbite 3 games in mind.


Yeah, but there are others that do the same thing.

Or your speaker option are "Headphones," "TV Speakers," "Hi-Fi," etc. I would assume they mean dynamic range and not number of channels...

With my setup, SBz with external DAC and headphone amp, A well mastered mix (videos or games), just need "Surround" from the SBX panel. Maybe some dynamic range compression.


----------



## smurfORnot

Hi guys!

Since I have great headphones Denon AH-D600, I am finally thinking about buying SB Z. Price is okay, Zx gets me nothing more than Z does etc.
But by the end of the year I plan to change my whole system, who knows maybe even new Intel line. My question is, basically, do any of the new modern mobos have sound close to SB Z? I mean, would those 85 euro be better spent on more expensive mobo than on Z, if I can get better sound from more expensive mobo?

Thanks


----------



## EarlZ

Is anyone here running windows 10 with creators update and still have the SBZ auto switcher working for the EQ settings? choose an EQ setting for headphones and speaker mode and see if it can apply it correctly on my end its trying to click on Advanced Features instead of EQ. I've reinstalled the sound blaster control panel but to no avail.


----------



## Cyb3r

@smurfornot no the Z owns any soundoption i've tried most are still sadly stuck with the pos called realtek even on 600$ boards which annoys me to no end i remember the older asus days when they put an audigy 2 on their boards (just the chips not the full board) but it still sounds better than realtek and that's on a system from the AMD X2 days that i have crated up at my dad's place

Only thing better is if you go full dac / amp mode but then we're venturing into the more enthusiast levels


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smurfORnot*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Since I have great headphones Denon AH-D600, I am finally thinking about buying SB Z. Price is okay, Zx gets me nothing more than Z does etc.
> But by the end of the year I plan to change my whole system, who knows maybe even new Intel line. My question is, basically, do any of the new modern mobos have sound close to SB Z? I mean, would those 85 euro be better spent on more expensive mobo than on Z, if I can get better sound from more expensive mobo?
> 
> Thanks


The Denon AH-D600 has an impedance of 25-Ohms and the SB-Z (& SB-Zx) headphone jack has an output impedance of 22-Ohms.
So not the best combo.

A FiiO A3 (E11K) headphone amplifer ($60) has less then 1-Ohm output impedance, so it's better for driving 25-Ohm headphones (AH-D600).
Maybe get a used Asus Xonar DX (or D1) sound card, for the DAC function.


----------



## smurfORnot

@ Tacoboy - Meaning, it would be super loud or? I am not really verse in Ohms, I just know that for high impedance headphones you do need 'amplifiers' in order to run them. Didn't know there would be problem if you had low impedance ones.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smurfORnot*
> 
> @ Tacoboy - Meaning, it would be super loud or? I am not really verse in Ohms, I just know that for high impedance headphones you do need 'amplifiers' in order to run them. Didn't know there would be problem if you had low impedance ones.


For the output impedance of the source that you plug your headphones into.
For best damping control, you want (would prefer) the source to have 8 to 10 times less impedance (Ohm), then the headphones your plugging into the source.
So for 25-Ohm headphones (AH-D600) you would want the source they are plugged into, to have an output impedance of around 3-Ohms or less (the SB-Z & Zx is 22-Ohms)
Poor damping control can cause things like a bloated (louder, less detaIled) bass.
The impedance issue really nothing to do with over all volume, volume being more effect by how much voltage (and current) the source outputs.

I can plug 40-Ohm headphones into a source that has a 10-Ohm output impedance and it sounds nice, so using headphones that are only 4 times the impedance of the source is not a big issue.

A basic (3.5mm, stereo mini-jack) line-output jack (high impedance) outputs voltage and drive headphones, but a dedicated headphone amplifer is more desirable to bring out the best audio quality.


----------



## blued

Anyone move from z/zx to zxr? How is analogue out performance? Only care about 5.1 speaker surround performance, no headphones. I am aware of the better DAC on ZXR but that is of no use to me. Is the Sound Core processor the same on these cards? Is there any difference in analogue performance?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blued*
> 
> Anyone move from z/zx to zxr? How is analogue out performance? Only care about 5.1 speaker surround performance, no headphones. I am aware of the better DAC on ZXR but that is of no use to me. Is the Sound Core processor the same on these cards? Is there any difference in analogue performance?


If you're into better performance from a soundcard... just go down the rabbit hole of external DACs and AMPs.

The only difference between the versions is the analog quality and connections.

The actual SoundCore DSP is the same for all of them.

Since I have an external DAC and AMP, I got a used OEM SBz for $35 off ebay and use the optical output.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blued*
> 
> Anyone move from z/zx to zxr? How is analogue out performance? Only care about 5.1 speaker surround performance, no headphones. I am aware of the better DAC on ZXR but that is of no use to me. Is the Sound Core processor the same on these cards? Is there any difference in analogue performance?


The SB-Z & SB-Zx & SB-ZxR all use the same Soundcore3D audio processor.
If your running S/PDIF (optical or coaxial) from your computer's sound card (on-board or add-on) to the 5.1 speaker setup, then the SB-ZxR will not offer any improvement in audio quality.

The SB-ZxR does come with better DAC chips, then the SB-Z or SB-Zx.
So analog output is (should be) better with the SB-ZxR.


----------



## blued

dupe


----------



## blued

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> If you're into better performance from a soundcard... just go down the rabbit hole of external DACs and AMPs.
> 
> The only difference between the versions is the analog quality and connections.
> 
> The actual SoundCore DSP is the same for all of them.
> 
> Since I have an external DAC and AMP, I got a used OEM SBz for $35 off ebay and use the optical output.


Thanks, but already have external amps plugged into the analogue outs on my Zx. *Again, this is for a 5.1 surround setup.* With an external DAC, I will no longer get 5.1, it will be reduced to 2 channel.

Prior to this, my Zx was connected to an AV receiver via TOSLINK, and the Zx onboard DD/DTS encoders providing 5.1 surround. Was happy with that for a couple years. But since upgrading to new motherboard, I have been getting audio drop outs which forced me to go the analogue out route. I'm OK with this, but just wondering if a ZXR with its better analogue stage will improve on this. Thanks.


----------



## blued

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> The SB-Z & SB-Zx & SB-ZxR all use the same Soundcore3D audio processor.
> If your running S/PDIF (optical or coaxial) from your computer's sound card (on-board or add-on) to the 5.1 speaker setup, then the SB-ZxR will not offer any improvement in audio quality.
> 
> The SB-ZxR does come with better DAC chips, then the SB-Z or SB-Zx.
> So analog output is (should be) better with the SB-ZxR.


Thanks tacoboy, just saw your reply after I posted.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> The SB-Z & SB-Zx & SB-ZxR all use the same Soundcore3D audio processor.
> If your running S/PDIF (optical or coaxial) from your computer's sound card (on-board or add-on) to the 5.1 speaker setup, then the SB-ZxR will not offer any improvement in audio quality.
> 
> The SB-ZxR does come with better DAC chips, then the SB-Z or SB-Zx.
> So analog output is (should be) better with the SB-ZxR.


So what you are saying is that the Digital out is not affected by any DACs onboard the sound card, correct?
Basically I would not notice any difference in sound quality between my Zx and a ZxR since I use optical to connect my z906 speakers to my PC.


----------



## blued

If you use digital out on a sound card, you are bypassing its DAC in favor of the connected devices DAC, in which case your z906's DAC. But this brings up an important point, SB Z series still do sound processing via the SoundCore 3D chip or through its (software based) Dolby Digital Live and DTS encoders. According to Tacoboy and others, the SoundCore chip is the same, so sound would be the same if Z or Zx vs ZXR on digital out.

But how much would the analogue stage of the ZXR improve over the ZX with 5.1 speakers is the big question. Funny thing, I rarely see anyone in forums connecting 5.1 speakers through analogue, so may be a hard to get answer.


----------



## blued

Another thing I would like to note. My Zx is behaving weirdly since I upgraded motherboard. I am very familiar with the sound of my Zx having it for 4 years now and been happy with its performance. But on the new mobo, surround is not functioning properly. Dialogue comes out from all speakers, this includes games and even youtube. I suspect a malfunction with creatives driver that makes it misbehave with Z270 based boards. No issue whatsoever when I was on a Z77 system.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> The SB-Z & SB-Zx & SB-ZxR all use the same Soundcore3D audio processor.
> If your running S/PDIF (optical or coaxial) from your computer's sound card (on-board or add-on) to the 5.1 speaker setup, then the SB-ZxR will not offer any improvement in audio quality.
> 
> The SB-ZxR does come with better DAC chips, then the SB-Z or SB-Zx.
> So analog output is (should be) better with the SB-ZxR.
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is that the Digital out is not affected by any DACs onboard the sound card, correct?
> Basically I would not notice any difference in sound quality between my Zx and a ZxR since I use optical to connect my z906 speakers to my PC.
Click to expand...

Correct, using digital output bypasses the sound card's DAC function.

Using DDL (Dolby Digital Live) or DTS-Connect to send 6-channels (5.1) thru S/PDIF (optical/coaxial) does limit the audio to 24-bit/48k, but the audio should still sound good.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Correct, using digital output bypasses the sound card's DAC function.
> 
> Using DDL (Dolby Digital Live) or DTS-Connect to send 6-channels (5.1) thru S/PDIF (optical/coaxial) does limit the audio to 24-bit/48k, but the audio should still sound good.


Yeah it sounds great, in fact better than the onboard audio that also uses optical out.

If it is limited to 24 bit 48k then why does it default to 24 bit 96k (and works great)?


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Correct, using digital output bypasses the sound card's DAC function.
> 
> Using DDL (Dolby Digital Live) or DTS-Connect to send 6-channels (5.1) thru S/PDIF (optical/coaxial) does limit the audio to 24-bit/48k, but the audio should still sound good.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it sounds great, in fact better than the onboard audio that also uses optical out.
> 
> If it is limited to 24 bit 48k then why does it default to 24 bit 96k (and works great)?
Click to expand...

If your not using DDL or DTS-Connect and only sending 2-channels of digital audio, the S/PDIF (optical/coaxial) can pass 24-bit/96k or 24-bit/192k


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> If your not using DDL or DTS-Connect and only sending 2-channels of digital audio, the S/PDIF (optical/coaxial) can pass 24-bit/96k or 24-bit/192k


I am in 5.1 surround all the time and usually through either DTS or DDL. But sometimes I use no encoders.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Guys there is a "new driver" for the ZxR on the software page. In fact, the filename is the same, and the contents are the same, but the release date has been updated from February to March, ostensibly to create the false impression that they worked on the driver around the time of Creators Update's release. If you recall, they've done this exact same thing before, maybe around the time of the 02/03 drivers. The last "update" was ALSO faked, but they actually did change the filename from "SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_04.exe" to "SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_05.exe". Contents were the same.

Anyway, don't download it. Waste of time.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> Guys there is a "new driver" for the ZxR on the software page. In fact, the filename is the same, and the contents are the same, but the release date has been updated from February to March, ostensibly to create the false impression that they worked on the driver around the time of Creators Update's release. If you recall, they've done this exact same thing before, maybe around the time of the 02/03 drivers. The last "update" was ALSO faked, but they actually did change the filename from "SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_04.exe" to "SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_05.exe". Contents were the same.
> 
> Anyway, don't download it. Waste of time.


Thank you for the update! We have discussed this before so some may already know this but it helps either way.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

I think this date change from Feb 2017 to Mar 2017 is new. The filename change happened months ago, however. That makes it two fake driver "updates" in a row.


----------



## Axaion

Man, it must be sweet to work at creative in the drivers section, just rename files once a year and youre done


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Man, it must be sweet to work at creative in the drivers section, just rename files once a year and youre done


I don't think they actually have a driver section and post updates occasionally to make people think they still have driver support on staff. Either that or the people that update the drivers have no real clue what they are doing.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Shows how second class or worse soundcards have become.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Shows how second class or worse soundcards have become.


Unfortunately all soundcard manufacturers have gotten this bad. When I did my research I found that Sound Blaster had the least amount of issues and the most that were fixable with either the PAX drivers, registry fixes, other end user resolutions.
My SBZ card works great but I did have to use a registry fix.


----------



## jabjab90301

I am to the end of trying to figure out what the hell is wrong with my Sound Blaster Z. Since I updated to the Creators patch I have had several sound issue with running 5.1 Dolby Digital Live and DTS. I installed a new motherboard and Ryzen 5 CPU. I did a clean install on windows 10. In Dolby Digital Live the sound cuts in and out every few minutes while gaming or watching Youtube. I have the sound card out putting to a Sony 5.1 receiver. In DTS the sound starts to crack to the point the it cuts out completely. The sound is almost garbled . I don't have this issue with running at 2.1 setup or on the headphones on only in 5.1


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jabjab90301*
> 
> I am to the end of trying to figure out what the hell is wrong with my Sound Blaster Z. Since I updated to the Creators patch I have had several sound issue with running 5.1 Dolby Digital Live and DTS. I installed a new motherboard and Ryzen 5 CPU. I did a clean install on windows 10. In Dolby Digital Live the sound cuts in and out every few minutes while gaming or watching Youtube. I have the sound card out putting to a Sony 5.1 receiver. In DTS the sound starts to crack to the point the it cuts out completely. The sound is almost garbled . I don't have this issue with running at 2.1 setup or on the headphones on only in 5.1


Try one of the two patches I posted here a while back.
I found this in my "previous attachments". I don't remember the name of the other one. If this one doesn't work you should look back for the other one.

sbx_fix.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## jabjab90301

Is that a registry fix ?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jabjab90301*
> 
> Is that a registry fix ?


Yes it is.


----------



## EarlZ

Has anyone paired the SBZ with Audio Engine HD6 ? I wonder how they are for gaming and movies.


----------



## sygnus21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Has anyone paired the SBZ with Audio Engine HD6 ? I wonder how they are for gaming and movies.


I had my Audio Engine A5+ it's AS8 sub running off my ZxR card and they sounded great, especially in the bass range with the AS8 sub. Not bad at all. That said, I no longer run a soundcard in my system since moving to a Teac USB DAC. I just run the DAC off the PC's USB port, and have the DAC run my powered speakers. Boxed up my ZxR card and shoved it in a closet.

I'm a gamer, but don't need multi channel sound so the DAC works well since I'm also an audiophile. Anyway if I really needed more "gaming" sound, I'd just use my motherboard's on-board creative sound system - ZxRi.

But, yeah, depending on card, the HD6 should sound great.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

I'm glad im not the only one going insane with the random cutting in and out of sound since creators update.

Btw Here's the post with the two fixes I found it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1337761/official-creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-series-club/4930#post_25803173

I've applied your first fix will report back if I get random cut outs. It just interrupts the audio stream for a second then comes back it's highly annoying.


----------



## Ggdax

Need help!

I have ZxR and use it with Headphones.

Every couple of months something happens and when I start Windows all I hear is just hiss - no sound at all. What I do is uninstalling drivers, deleting them too from Device Manager and basically trying everything I can think of (only software) and eventually after like 5th reinstall or such I get magic happening and enjoy another couple of months of good sound and all.

I notice when this happens I no longer have DBpro in Device Manager and instead have some generic "Sound Blaster Audio Controller" there and some options for DBpro disappear in SBX panel. I don't use DBpro, really, but this is a trend every time this happens.

Now this thing happened again, and I am fighting this for 2 hours already, but would rather ask you guys whether you know the correct and proper way to deal with this ****.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ggdax*
> 
> Need help!
> 
> I have ZxR and use it with Headphones.
> 
> Every couple of months something happens and when I start Windows all I hear is just hiss - no sound at all. What I do is uninstalling drivers, deleting them too from Device Manager and basically trying everything I can think of (only software) and eventually after like 5th reinstall or such I get magic happening and enjoy another couple of months of good sound and all.
> 
> I notice when this happens I no longer have DBpro in Device Manager and instead have some generic "Creative Audio Device" there and some options for DBpro disappear in SBX panel. I don't use DBpro, really, but this is a trend every time this happens.
> 
> Now this thing happened again, and I am fighting this for 2 hours already, but would rather ask you guys whether you know the correct and proper way to deal with this ****.


make sure fast boot is disabled bios and windows.

delay boot time by 5 sec if you don't have raid or usb 2 or 3 devices external usb hardisks or etc.

use the registry fix I posted someone quote it just couple posts. sbx fix or something
use 24bit 48khz


----------



## Ggdax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> make sure fast boot is disabled bios and windows.
> 
> delay boot time by 5 sec if you don't have raid or usb 2 or 3 devices external usb hardisks or etc.
> 
> use the registry fix I posted someone quote it just couple posts. sbx fix or something
> use 24bit 48khz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> make sure fast boot is disabled bios and windows.
> 
> delay boot time by 5 sec if you don't have raid or usb 2 or 3 devices external usb hardisks or etc.
> 
> use the registry fix I posted someone quote it just couple posts. sbx fix or something
> use 24bit 48khz


This worked, pretty sure the solution in my case was to disable Fast Boot and instead of "Windows 8 WHQL" use "Other OS" in Bios.

After I did this, DBpro was detected fine and I had headphone sound just fine.

Thanks a lot, dude!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> I'm glad im not the only one going insane with the random cutting in and out of sound since creators update.
> 
> Btw Here's the post with the two fixes I found it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1337761/official-creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-series-club/4930#post_25803173
> 
> I've applied your first fix will report back if I get random cut outs. It just interrupts the audio stream for a second then comes back it's highly annoying.


Awesome, I hope they work out for you!


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Awesome, I hope they work out for you!


So Far so good on first fix.

Curious what does it actually do the fix?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> So Far so good on first fix.
> 
> Curious what does it actually do the fix?


They both change a registry value. I'm not sure which one though. One of those fixes I got off of here way way back and the other I believe was sent to me by a tech that I think at one time worked for Creative.


----------



## CousieG

Quote:


> They both change a registry value.


They both seem to do the same thing.
After opening them up in a text editor the contents look the same.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> They both change a registry value. I'm not sure which one though. One of those fixes I got off of here way way back and the other I believe was sent to me by a tech that I think at one time worked for Creative.


I know but what does that value do? How does that just fix all the interrupting issues it's funny but whatever works


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> I know but what does that value do? How does that just fix all the interrupting issues it's funny but whatever works


It fixes something with buffering corruption that makes the driver or sound goes crazy is my guess. creative didn't mention a lot on this. Last time I told them about it on the creative forums.

Here is link if you want to read.

http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=700072&p=612588&viewfull=1#post612588
Quote:


> Re: ZXR + Win 8.1 64 - Not Detected
> Can you please tell me how to fix this crazy noise randomly comes and only fix is restart ?
> 
> http://www92.zippyshare.com/v/uY25CiMI/file.html
> 
> I recorded the sound coming from my speakers/headphones whichever I chose and it just randomly makes the sound crazy at first and it becomes more loud.
> 
> Please tell me how to fix this, this is the only problem I have with this card now. I am going insane.
> 
> So creative support sent me private message with the registry fix, both of the file are exactly the same, one is just with spaces , that's all. and it does actually fix the issue.


Also something else I've found it might interest you
Windows 10 & Minimum processor state
http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=741927


----------



## TMatzelle60

Do you need the daughter board to run the ZXR or could you run just the main PCI card in the case and leave out the smaller board


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Do you need the daughter board to run the ZXR or could you run just the main PCI card in the case and leave out the smaller board


you can use the ZXR alone .


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> It fixes something with buffering corruption that makes the driver or sound goes crazy is my guess. creative didn't mention a lot on this. Last time I told them about it on the creative forums.
> 
> Here is link if you want to read.
> 
> http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=700072&p=612588&viewfull=1#post612588
> Also something else I've found it might interest you
> Windows 10 & Minimum processor state
> http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=741927


That is odd because one doesn't work for me when the other does, and I have had to use them like 3 times so far (once in windows 8) .If they both change the same value and the process is the same then this is even more perplexing....lol


----------



## umeng2002

Yeah, I looked at both of the files and the only difference is the formatting, the changes they make to the registry are the same.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Sadly, no new soundcards shown at Computex 2017. Looks like there's nothing left after the Z series.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Sadly, no new soundcards shown at Computex 2017. Looks like there's nothing left after the Z series.


Which really sucks.
But then again the vast majority of the computer community (gamer or otherwise) think sound cards are outdated.
Here's to hoping something will come out eventually.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Which really sucks.
> But then again the vast majority of the computer community (gamer or otherwise) think sound cards are outdated.
> Here's to hoping something will come out eventually.


Yeah, I sure would like new cards that support hardware acceleration like X-Fi, along with 7.1 surround, HDMI output, and a high end model with the quality of the ZxR and Titanium HD.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Check out the new X-Fi Sonic Carrier. I'd love if some of the software and hardware acceleration was put into an updated card. Even wifi directly on the card would be interesting, so there's less hops to process for wireless speakers/headphones.

*https://us.creative.com/soniccarrier/*


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah, I sure would like new cards that support hardware acceleration like X-Fi, along with 7.1 surround, HDMI output, and a high end model with the quality of the ZxR and Titanium HD.


You can get high quality sound with 7.1 from a graphics card that supports HDMI out. You would need a receiver and some decent speakers to enjoy it though. Maybe a set of speakers that have an HDMI input?


----------



## Genos

Hey all. I'm having an issue where I get an extremely loud, harsh noise that randomly comes up when I play games and talk over voice chat. It seems super random when it happens, but I think it usually occurs alongside voice chat, either when I starting talk or when someone else starts to talk, not sure which. The noise stays until I restart my computer. Anyone know what this could be or how to resolve it? Thanks.

I have a Creative Sound Blaster Pro ZxR, Dayton audio speakers, and Sennheiser headphones. The sound occurs through my headphones which are connected to my audio control module as well as my speakers which are attached to an amp and then my sound card. I have Windows 10. An AMD graphics card. i5 Skylake processor. Lemme know if any more information would help!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> You can get high quality sound with 7.1 from a graphics card that supports HDMI out. You would need a receiver and some decent speakers to enjoy it though. Maybe a set of speakers that have an HDMI input?


I know but I want that combined with X-Fi hardware processing. I play a lot of DirectSound3D/OpenAL games, the benefit of hardware acceleration is immense but all X-Fi sound cards are old, discontinued, and are limited to optical output as far as digital output goes.


----------



## kurtextrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genos*
> 
> Hey all. I'm having an issue where I get an extremely loud, harsh noise that randomly comes up when I play games and talk over voice chat. It seems super random when it happens, but I think it usually occurs alongside voice chat, either when I starting talk or when someone else starts to talk, not sure which. The noise stays until I restart my computer. Anyone know what this could be or how to resolve it? Thanks.
> 
> I have a Creative Sound Blaster Pro ZxR, Dayton audio speakers, and Sennheiser headphones. The sound occurs through my headphones which are connected to my audio control module as well as my speakers which are attached to an amp and then my sound card. I have Windows 10. An AMD graphics card. i5 Skylake processor. Lemme know if any more information would help!


did you turn on MSI mode for the driver? I had the same issue pretty often when I did that.
If not try the "fix" that was posted few posts back.


----------



## Woklbokl

Anyone of you guys know why i cannot enable Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect any longer?
Already tried reinstalling the Driver, etc. My Windows is up to date.
I really don't know what else i should try to fix this.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woklbokl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone of you guys know why i cannot enable Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect any longer?
> Already tried reinstalling the Driver, etc. My Windows is up to date.
> I really don't know what else i should try to fix this.


Check to ensure you have the play stereo mix to digital out selected in the advanced tab and make sure that Speakers Sound Blaster Z is selected as the default device in the playback devices of the windows sound control panel.


----------



## Woklbokl

Already done that...no idea why it doesn't work.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woklbokl*
> 
> Already done that...no idea why it doesn't work.


Try a last ditch of completely uninstalling everything Sound Blaster and Creative. You could in fact remove the sound card then do a restart. Then reinstall the sound card (after shutting it down again) and see how it works after it boots up.\

Also check to ensure there are no other sound related programs running while doing this....


----------



## Woklbokl

Already done that too...i spent almost 3 hours today trying anything that came to my mind but i couldn't get it to work.
It worked perfectly before i installed the creators update, but i doubt that's the cause of the problem cause other people would have it aswell
and i didn't read anything about it.

That's why i made my post...i just don't know what there is left to try.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woklbokl*
> 
> Already done that too...i spent almost 3 hours today trying anything that came to my mind but i couldn't get it to work.
> It worked perfectly before i installed the creators update, but i doubt that's the cause of the problem cause other people would have it aswell
> and i didn't read anything about it.
> 
> That's why i made my post...i just don't know what there is left to try.


The creator's update may not have screwed up other systems that bad but I have heard of similar sound issues where it disables the enhanced codecs to enable use of Dolby atmos. I believe there is a fix for that somewhere. I don't have the creators update as it has not been released for my MB just yet....


----------



## Genos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> did you turn on MSI mode for the driver? I had the same issue pretty often when I did that.
> If not try the "fix" that was posted few posts back.


Do you meant hat I should NOT have MSI enabled? Or that it SHOULD be enabled?

I'll look into the other fix too.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Anyone running Single card ZXR any problems or anything? Or is that totally Fine?


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> did you turn on MSI mode for the driver? I had the same issue pretty often when I did that.
> If not try the "fix" that was posted few posts back.


which bitrate and frequency did you set for microphone and headphone?

don't use 96 khz. use 16 bit 48 khz or 24 bit 48 khh for both speakers headphones and microphone. preferably 16 bit 48 khz should be the best with no issues if it's the cause.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genos*
> 
> Do you meant hat I should NOT have MSI enabled? Or that it SHOULD be enabled?
> 
> .
> I'll look into the other fix too.


do not use msi on the sound card. it causing many issues. random and sometimes repeatedly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Anyone running Single card ZXR any problems or anything? Or is that totally Fine?


works fine without creators update and with.
using with headphones 600omhs with sbx 100% and 5.1 logitech 5500 with bass redirect. works fine. I am mainly changed zxr with asus raid dlx but it was just couple weeks ago.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Thanks. I use windows 7 anyway lol. Ill move to 10 down the road


----------



## thrgk

Was there software released recently for the sbz? I thought software was being released that would help virtual surround?

Thanks!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Anyone running Single card ZXR any problems or anything? Or is that totally Fine?


I'm not on the creators update yet but mine only works fine with one of the registry patches I posted in this thread. Otherwise I get annoying pops and cracks in the audio.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Was there software released recently for the sbz? I thought software was being released that would help virtual surround?
> 
> Thanks!


Most of what this card does is virtual surround sound... unless you are able to connect whatever through optical, then you can get surround sound as long as the original encoding is in the proper format.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Question

With the SB ZXR they supply a RCA to 3.5mm. Can i plug the RCA into the back of the card and that 3.5 into the audio input on my Creative S5 green port?

Could i also use the 2 cables the RCA to 3.5 and the 3.5 to RCA Splitter to connect my S5 since they also have RCA connections (they have both 3.5 audio input and RCA)

Is there any difference between RCA and 3.5 audio wise?

Would i be better off getting a RCA to RCA cable alone?


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Well the registry fixes seem to work for about a day or two then the sound begins to cut out again. I've just had enough of this and now testing the HDMI out on my Video card hooked to my receiver to see if this will cut out.

Btw I get all my options 7.1/atoms etc with this setup and the dam creative card would only do 5.1. So im most likely going to just abandon and remove the SBZXR.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Well the registry fixes seem to work for about a day or two then the sound begins to cut out again. I've just had enough of this and now testing the HDMI out on my Video card hooked to my receiver to see if this will cut out.
> 
> Btw I get all my options 7.1/atoms etc with this setup and the dam creative card would only do 5.1. So im most likely going to just abandon and remove the SBZXR.


It sounds to me like you might have some other issues there that keep causing the registry to revert back to the original values. Because if you apply the fix and it works then a day later it does not then something is changing those values back.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> It sounds to me like you might have some other issues there that keep causing the registry to revert back to the original values. Because if you apply the fix and it works then a day later it does not then something is changing those values back.


I'll check the values to see if it's reverting or not. But right now I'm on testing the HDMI out on my GPU for the sound to see if it will behave like this in a few days. If it doesn't I'm just going to get rid of the SBZ Card.

Using the HDMI I can do so many more modes on the surround setup vs the creative card.


----------



## utparatrooper

I have the baseline Z card and I just wanted to confirm (what I think is the case) that the toslink output is passive so that I can connect powered/active speakers without issues?

For reference, I have the Vanatoo speakers and a Dynamo 300 subwoofer. While the Vanatoos are good on its own via a USB connection, I like some of the software features and for me personally, the SBX effects fits my listening preferences.

Thanks.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utparatrooper*
> 
> I have the baseline Z card and I just wanted to confirm (what I think is the case) that the toslink output is passive so that I can connect powered/active speakers without issues?
> 
> For reference, I have the Vanatoo speakers and a Dynamo 300 subwoofer. While the Vanatoos are good on its own via a USB connection, I like some of the software features and for me personally, the SBX effects fits my listening preferences.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes Toslink is passive as there is no way to transit power through a Toslink cable. I have the Logitech z906 powered speaker system and the card really sounds great on these speakers....can you hear that (especially the bass)? Awesome isn't it?....lol.


----------



## utparatrooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Yes Toslink is passive as there is no way to transit power through a Toslink cable. I have the Logitech z906 powered speaker system and the card really sounds great on these speakers....can you hear that (especially the bass)? Awesome isn't it?....lol.


Thanks for the assist +1.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

How many of you guys are thinking about going for the new AE-5 card?

I don't know if I went overboard on their Youtube vid:

Quote:


> I like the changes in hardware (Xamp Discrete Headphone Amplification & SABRE DAC), which is a great direction us sound enthusiast want Creative to go. But was hoping you guys would go even further with adding hardware at the level of the Sonic Carrier. Most people just think about onboard and soundcards as only about fidelity. But I was hoping you guys would bring back sound from being second class and reintroducing more sound hardware acceleration in Windows 10. So few remember EAX and when cards added true immersion ray-tracing like functions for sound, so materials bounced, absorbed, etc sound in real time. Also aside from that, maybe even adding bluetooth or wifi to the card itself so there's less processing hops for wireless speakers and headphones, like your Sound Carrier. I suppose, just more things that would be more competitive than onboard and external. I guess the RGB is just you guys following trends, just to sell more; nothing wrong with that. But I was hoping you guys would hit back hard with something even more worthwhile because most people still buying cards are in a niche within a niche and we needed a new hero to take back the flag from external DACs/Amps and onboard. The RGB lighting isn't enough to steal back attention from the majority of gamers who are just going to be like "ehh so what, my onboard is good enough and my motherboard already has RGB lighting". High-end gaming boards are already way ahead of the generic onboard on low-end boards. This needed to be even better to get people to even want to bother with the $150 or so price tag. What also takes away a lot of the faith I have in this card is a big part of it became a glorified LED controller. WE wanted a soundcard, not an LED controller. Nothing wrong with some LEDs on the card but LED strips, etc? Too far. That's just egregious and says you're not confident enough in the audio part of the card, which is the most important aspect.
> 
> I think it would be better to give enthusiast a card that us niche within a niche actually want and would LOVE rather than making something just to point out to board members saying "you see, sound cards are a loss, we need to just focus on speakers". In the end it's just a lot of money down the drain and nothing to really show for it. Don't be that. Give us audio enthusiasts (gamers and non-gamers) a card to be proud of enough that we don't need to fend off comments like "why bother".﻿


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> It sounds to me like you might have some other issues there that keep causing the registry to revert back to the original values. Because if you apply the fix and it works then a day later it does not then something is changing those values back.


I think there's a far deeper issue,at hardware/compatibility level. I've had this card for one year,never had any kind of problem.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> How many of you guys are thinking about going for the new AE-5 card?
> 
> I don't know if I went overboard on their Youtube vid:


No one should buy this card, sadly many think to buy it. no one would be able to use the insane 32 bit 384 Khz because nothing support it, and usually the game won't support it and even so it might not enable the Virtual Surround.

I wouldn't even think about buying creative till they really support 7.1 and upgrade their VSS. SBX is just not cut for it. it's good, but I think the Asus VSS is just better, because it is 7.1 .

I don't think 32bit DAC and 384 Khz will help with gaming, it will only supported for mastering, you just won't have any games support this, so I have no idea what this will give to gamers .. again, the ESS Sabre is awesome AMP , one of the best , but you won't have any upgrade quality if you already have a good AMP + DAC . to compare the Asus Strix RAID DLX and the GSX 1000 ..

And who the hell need the LED .. it's been already a clown Case with all this , Motherboard,GPUs,Fans,Ram - RGB leds , also not forget Keyboards,Mouse . Case it self and now SoundCards ... the hell with this really.. If you will want to sleep it will take you more than 5 min to turn of all the RGB lightning on all of the devices ... because there are so many. or some people might like to feel in wonderland and really want to have colourful night ... LoL :grin:


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> No one should buy this card, sadly many think to buy it. no one would be able to use the insane 32 bit 384 Khz because nothing support it, and usually the game won't support it and even so it might not enable the Virtual Surround.


Yup, good luck finding _anything_ in 32-bit 384 KHz. Game sounds are typically 16-bit 48 KHz now (44.1 KHz is still common too), and like you say sound card DSP gaming features generally don't work with anything above that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> I wouldn't even think about buying creative till they really support 7.1 and upgrade their VSS. SBX is just not cut for it. it's good, but I think the Asus VSS is just better, because it is 7.1 .


It is mind boggling that they'd release a new sound card without 7.1 support.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> No one should buy this card, sadly many think to buy it. no one would be able to use the insane 32 bit 384 Khz because nothing support it, and usually the game won't support it and even so it might not enable the Virtual Surround.
> 
> I wouldn't even think about buying creative till they really support 7.1 and upgrade their VSS. SBX is just not cut for it. it's good, but I think the Asus VSS is just better, because it is 7.1 .
> 
> I don't think 32bit DAC and 384 Khz will help with gaming, it will only supported for mastering, you just won't have any games support this, so I have no idea what this will give to gamers .. again, the ESS Sabre is awesome AMP , one of the best , but you won't have any upgrade quality if you already have a good AMP + DAC . to compare the Asus Strix RAID DLX and the GSX 1000 ..
> 
> And who the hell need the LED .. it's been already a clown Case with all this , Motherboard,GPUs,Fans,Ram - RGB leds , also not forget Keyboards,Mouse . Case it self and now SoundCards ... the hell with this really.. If you will want to sleep it will take you more than 5 min to turn of all the RGB lightning on all of the devices ... because there are so many. or some people might like to feel in wonderland and really want to have colourful night ... LoL :grin:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup, good luck finding _anything_ in 32-bit 384 KHz. Game sounds are typically 16-bit 48 KHz now (44.1 KHz is still common too), and like you say sound card DSP gaming features generally don't work with anything above that.
> It is mind boggling that they'd release a new sound card without 7.1 support.


I don't know about anyone else but I am probably going to get this card. For one it supports 122db whereas the ZxR supports 120db and it is $100 more expensive. I am not worried about the RGB stuff but my current Zx card has this annoying red LED in it that can't be changed (not without some serious tweaking and soldering), I much prefer a blue or similar shaded color. So being able to change the color to what I want is very preferential to me. This card does support virtual 7.1 and offers "discrete" 5.1 surround sound which is more than the Zx or the ZxR offers. The headphone DAC is a big step up for those that use headphones and most will probably purchase it just for that.
FYI, I have a Phantom 820 case with built in RGB lighting, a Hue+ unit (which I use more than the case lights), and a UV set that I modded and installed. The RGB and UV lights add a cool effect to my system and it all turns off when I shut down my PC. Not that I need to but I prefer to have it shut down overnight. My PC is also in my computer room now so not in the same room that I sleep. I also have a K95 RGB keyboard and the effects are pretty cool as I have it set to blue but it sets a wave of green and purple out when I type. I named my PC the Dark Knight and it is primarily black with blue accents (lighting and UV reacting tubing and GPU back plate), where the green and purple represents the twisted Joker side....lol. Oh and the Hue + lighting also has a purple/green effect. There are some pics in my sig of this system but I am still working on it and will be adding/changing some things over the next few months. I still need to add the UV light harness that I made.....


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I don't know about anyone else but I am probably going to get this card. For one it supports 122db whereas the ZxR supports 120db and it is $100 more expensive. I am not worried about the RGB stuff but my current Zx card has this annoying red LED in it that can't be changed (not without some serious tweaking and soldering), I much prefer a blue or similar shaded color. So being able to change the color to what I want is very preferential to me. This card does support virtual 7.1 and offers "discrete" 5.1 surround sound which is more than the Zx or the ZxR offers. The headphone DAC is a big step up for those that use headphones and most will probably purchase it just for that.
> FYI, I have a Phantom 820 case with built in RGB lighting, a Hue+ unit (which I use more than the case lights), and a UV set that I modded and installed. The RGB and UV lights add a cool effect to my system and it all turns off when I shut down my PC. Not that I need to but I prefer to have it shut down overnight. My PC is also in my computer room now so not in the same room that I sleep. I also have a K95 RGB keyboard and the effects are pretty cool as I have it set to blue but it sets a wave of green and purple out when I type. I named my PC the Dark Knight and it is primarily black with blue accents (lighting and UV reacting tubing and GPU back plate), where the green and purple represents the twisted Joker side....lol. Oh and the Hue + lighting also has a purple/green effect. There are some pics in my sig of this system but I am still working on it and will be adding/changing some things over the next few months. I still need to add the UV light harness that I made.....


Still man, it's 7.1 but same old SBX , they didn't say anything about updated VirtualSurround if then, it's the same. so you will have ZXR++ Upgraded DAC+ special AMP card which I don't think give anything with Gaming Headphones anyway, I don't know how much the Dual AMP will give to Studio Headphones , but I know for sure if it was THAT GOOD , then other companies would create a worthy 10,000$ or so devices, which I didn't see a single one. I mean it's all numbers, creative always give us number but nothing that is real. the only thing you might use is the Scout 2.0 which with the asus it doesn't even work properly with Reshade or RTSS .

I mean they say the upgraded, but I don't see how much this DAC will improve anything. you will just get a ZXR + better AMP + LED + + 2 more db . and I don't think this card AMP is better than let's say Objective2 or some other leading brand..


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Still man, it's 7.1 but same old SBX , they didn't say anything about updated VirtualSurround if then, it's the same. so you will have ZXR++ Upgraded DAC+ special AMP card which I don't think give anything with Gaming Headphones anyway, I don't know how much the Dual AMP will give to Studio Headphones , but I know for sure if it was THAT GOOD , then other companies would create a worthy 10,000$ or so devices, which I didn't see a single one. I mean it's all numbers, creative always give us number but nothing that is real. the only thing you might use is the Scout 2.0 which with the asus it doesn't even work properly with Reshade or RTSS .
> 
> I mean they say the upgraded, but I don't see how much this DAC will improve anything. you will just get a ZXR + better AMP + LED + + 2 more db . and I don't think this card AMP is better than let's say Objective2 or some other leading brand..


I know, but I was going to get a ZxR eventually and this thing is cheaper and better, so the better choice by $100 +.

A bonus is it will look way better than my bright red Zx.....lol


----------



## nyxagamemnon

I'm probably going to ditch a sound card and just use the HDMI out on my gpu to my receiver and use Atmos and 7.1 and 5.1







.

No stupid cutting out issues either. I still have the zxr hooked up but I'm using the gpu solution now and it seems to be alot better.

Maybe I'll consider this new sound card but I highly doubt it. It doesn't support Atmos or 7.1 while the gpu solution does since it's using the receiver to do the processing.

I never has cutting out issues until I went to the creators update with the zxr. Now I've had enough.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I don't know about anyone else but I am probably going to get this card. For one it supports 122db whereas the ZxR supports 120db and it is $100 more expensive. I am not worried about the RGB stuff but my current Zx card has this annoying red LED in it that can't be changed (not without some serious tweaking and soldering), I much prefer a blue or similar shaded color. So being able to change the color to what I want is very preferential to me. This card does support virtual 7.1 and offers "discrete" 5.1 surround sound which is more than the Zx or the ZxR offers. The headphone DAC is a big step up for those that use headphones and most will probably purchase it just for that.
> FYI, I have a Phantom 820 case with built in RGB lighting, a Hue+ unit (which I use more than the case lights), and a UV set that I modded and installed. The RGB and UV lights add a cool effect to my system and it all turns off when I shut down my PC. Not that I need to but I prefer to have it shut down overnight. My PC is also in my computer room now so not in the same room that I sleep. I also have a K95 RGB keyboard and the effects are pretty cool as I have it set to blue but it sets a wave of green and purple out when I type. I named my PC the Dark Knight and it is primarily black with blue accents (lighting and UV reacting tubing and GPU back plate), where the green and purple represents the twisted Joker side....lol. Oh and the Hue + lighting also has a purple/green effect. There are some pics in my sig of this system but I am still working on it and will be adding/changing some things over the next few months. I still need to add the UV light harness that I made.....


err ZXR is 124db @ 24/192khz. (Whether it does that objectively is another thing).

AE-5 is 122db @ 32/384, which if directly compared @ 24/192khz, it may or may not be worse. Who knows.


----------



## Beyondmagic

Hi

Yesterday i updated nvidia drivers for my 1060 gtx, 382.53 nvidia drivers for 64bit Win10.
I only installed the drivers, not the experience,audio drivers or anything else.

After that my audio started to sound weird, i booted the computer and audio was completely gone from my soundblaster Z
Also realized that the soundblaster z control panel was missing lot of stuff, could only see advanced features.

I tried to unplug the card, uninstall/install the drivers, i got the control panel back but never got the sound back.
I got my audio to work by switching to my motherboards audio device but im hoping to get my sb working again.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beyondmagic*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Yesterday i updated nvidia drivers for my 1060 gtx, 382.53 nvidia drivers for 64bit Win10.
> I only installed the drivers, not the experience,audio drivers or anything else.
> 
> After that my audio started to sound weird, i booted the computer and audio was completely gone from my soundblaster Z
> Also realized that the soundblaster z control panel was missing lot of stuff, could only see advanced features.
> 
> I tried to unplug the card, uninstall/install the drivers, i got the control panel back but never got the sound back.
> I got my audio to work by switching to my motherboards audio device but im hoping to get my sb working again.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Check in the device manager if windows detect it .
Make sure when you install the sound driver , check in the Sound/Speaker try/notification icon near the clock , right click > playback device and see if it's the default device. not the communication. make sure it is the default and then the sound will work. make sure you choose Headphones or Speakers in the Creative Control panel.


----------



## Beyondmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Check in the device manager if windows detect it .
> Make sure when you install the sound driver , check in the Sound/Speaker try/notification icon near the clock , right click > playback device and see if it's the default device. not the communication. make sure it is the default and then the sound will work. make sure you choose Headphones or Speakers in the Creative Control panel.


I had it default device and set as headphones, made sure its not set to 5.1 or anything just stereo in windows settings.

Though when i checked the soundcard from device manager it said its working properly but when i check events i found something like this.

Kernel-PnP Event Id 441

Device HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020023&REV_1009\5&2f6389ef&2&0101 could not be migrated.

Last Device Instance Id: USB\VID_17A0&PID_0310&MI_00\6&f4e46cc&0&0000
Class Guid: {4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location Path:
Migration Rank: 0xF000FFFFFFFFF122
Present: false
Status: 0xC0000719

Some weird error messages.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> I'm probably going to ditch a sound card and just use the HDMI out on my gpu to my receiver and use Atmos and 7.1 and 5.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> No stupid cutting out issues either. I still have the zxr hooked up but I'm using the gpu solution now and it seems to be alot better.
> 
> Maybe I'll consider this new sound card but I highly doubt it. It doesn't support Atmos or 7.1 while the gpu solution does since it's using the receiver to do the processing.
> 
> I never has cutting out issues until I went to the creators update with the zxr. Now I've had enough.


If I had a receiver to connect this system to I would also be using the HDMI out for that.... then again I am using the HDMI in to my TV and that has optical out. I wonder how it would sound? Would it sound better than using the optical out from my Zx card?

Anyone here got any advice on this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> err ZXR is 124db @ 24/192khz. (Whether it does that objectively is another thing).
> 
> AE-5 is 122db @ 32/384, which if directly compared @ 24/192khz, it may or may not be worse. Who knows.


Oh ok, I could've sworn it was 120db. I remember a while back thinking my Zx card was 120db and then discovered it was only 116db, though it does sound better than my onboard sound which is rated at 120db.


----------



## Juub

For the life of me I cannot get this sound card to work. I have the Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi. It is detected in Windows 10 but the speakers do not work when connected to them. I purchased it after seemingly killing the audio board on my motherboard but the speakers still do not work when connected to the sound card or motherboard. I connected them to a TV and my iPhone and they work flawlessly. They sport a 3.5mm connector.

When I try to download the drivers for the motherboard I get an error message no supported hardware is detected. Anyone can give a hand?

Z97 Asus Sabertooth Mark II
Windows 10
Geforce GTX 1080 Ti
Cooler Master HAF 930
Creative Soundlbaster X-Fi

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Oh ok, I could've sworn it was 120db. I remember a while back thinking my Zx card was 120db and then discovered it was only 116db, though it does sound better than my onboard sound which is rated at 120db.


Avoid using headphone output on Z. Run speaker output with stereo direct. IIRC, this avoids the on board headphone amp, but it's a better quality output and does full 116 DB assuming you're on 24/192khz resolution.

Headphone out only does 24/96hz and AFAIK limits db in the 90 to low 100 range. (Sound core 3D DAC instead of the relatively decent Cirrus Logic 4398)

Is the core 3d better than onboard? Yeah probably.. and subjectively sounds better to me, but I find it stupid how creative approached this card.

Edit: the CS4398 chip is 120 db, but the card is rated @ 116.


----------



## KCDC

wondering if I'd notice a difference from my zX to this new card if I'm running optical


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> wondering if I'd notice a difference from my zX to this new card if I'm running optical


Doubtful, you may not notice any kind of difference in sound quality. But that depends on the level of your sound equipment and the bit rate of the audio you would be using. If you are using higher end sound equipment with higher bit rate than the Zx can handle then I'd say you would probably notice the difference, especially at higher volumes.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Doubtful, you may not notice any kind of difference in sound quality. But that depends on the level of your sound equipment and the bit rate of the audio you would be using. If you are using higher end sound equipment with higher bit rate than the Zx can handle then I'd say you would probably notice the difference, especially at higher volumes.


Currently running Logitech z625. Nothing crazy... May upgrade to studio monitors down the road


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> wondering if I'd notice a difference from my zX to this new card if I'm running optical


Not unless they update the DSP functionality... it looks like they may have. If you don't use SBX Studio or Scout Mode, it won't really matter then.


----------



## dajez

I hope someone can help me. I have a soundblaster Z and i have the encoder on Dolby Live. The problem I am having is that on random moments I get no sound anymore. What it usually solves is changing the encoder back and forward, untill it happens again. Anyone have an idea what may be the cause?


----------



## Sabbath

I have a Z card and using Roccat Kave solid headset, a few days ago I downloaded the latest creative driver L 13 1 01 10. When I tested the 5.1 settings I had no bass. I swapped the jack plugs thinking maybe creative have swapped the sub and centre to another jack, I got bass out of the right ear very staticy but no right rear sound. Put the jacks back into the right positions and again no bass. I ended up putting stereo 2.0 as the windows sound settings (always been 5.1 before) and now it works but the bass is no where near as deep as it used to be.

I formatted and put the win 10 creators edition on hoping this would set it back to normal sound again but it is still the same. The sound panel in Windows also reverts back to 5.1 when I reboot which gives me no bass. I am just about to uninstall creative and put the _L13_1_01_08 drivers back on. I remember playing elite dangerous and when I went to jump drive, the bass in these cans would make my ear canals vibrate, even as low as volume level 10. I borrowed my nephews' Kave solids and his are exactly the same. So I don't know what has stuffed up software wise.

Edit, reading a previous post it could be the new NVidia drivers, as I installed the creative and NVidia drivers at the same time.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabbath*
> 
> I have a Z card and using Roccat Kave solid headset, a few days ago I downloaded the latest creative driver L 13 1 01 10. When I tested the 5.1 settings I had no bass. I swapped the jack plugs thinking maybe creative have swapped the sub and centre to another jack, I got bass out of the right ear very staticy but no right rear sound. Put the jacks back into the right positions and again no bass. I ended up putting stereo 2.0 as the windows sound settings (always been 5.1 before) and now it works but the bass is no where near as deep as it used to be.
> 
> I formatted and put the win 10 creators edition on hoping this would set it back to normal sound again but it is still the same. The sound panel in Windows also reverts back to 5.1 when I reboot which gives me no bass. I am just about to uninstall creative and put the _L13_1_01_08 drivers back on. I remember playing elite dangerous and when I went to jump drive, the bass in these cans would make my ear canals vibrate, even as low as volume level 10. I borrowed my nephews' Kave solids and his are exactly the same. So I don't know what has stuffed up software wise.
> 
> Edit, reading a previous post it could be the new NVidia drivers, as I installed the creative and NVidia drivers at the same time.


Did you install the speaker position uility? I remember installing it with headphones messed up the surround.


----------



## Gregix

Try modded drivers from k-pax, I am using it atm and they are fine, I mean bass is tweaked and overall sounds better.
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/community/threads/pax_sbz_cd_l13_1_01_10v1-00-7z.238701/

It is basically same driver as official but works for me better.


----------



## Sabbath

Yes GoLDii3, I did a full creative install, it has been working fine for 2 years but just started playing up a couple of days ago.

Thanks Gregix, I will check the drivers out.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregix*
> 
> Try modded drivers from k-pax, I am using it atm and they are fine, I mean bass is tweaked and overall sounds better.
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/community/threads/pax_sbz_cd_l13_1_01_10v1-00-7z.238701/
> 
> It is basically same driver as official but works for me better.


Or alternatively, use the built in equalizer


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabbath*
> 
> Yes GoLDii3, I did a full creative install, it has been working fine for 2 years but just started playing up a couple of days ago.
> 
> Thanks Gregix, I will check the drivers out.


The point is,that you shouldn't have. Try reinstalling the drivers without the speaker position utility.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabbath*
> 
> I have a Z card and using Roccat Kave solid headset, a few days ago I downloaded the latest creative driver L 13 1 01 10. When I tested the 5.1 settings I had no bass. I swapped the jack plugs thinking maybe creative have swapped the sub and centre to another jack, I got bass out of the right ear very staticy but no right rear sound. Put the jacks back into the right positions and again no bass. I ended up putting stereo 2.0 as the windows sound settings (always been 5.1 before) and now it works but the bass is no where near as deep as it used to be.
> 
> I formatted and put the win 10 creators edition on hoping this would set it back to normal sound again but it is still the same. The sound panel in Windows also reverts back to 5.1 when I reboot which gives me no bass. I am just about to uninstall creative and put the _L13_1_01_08 drivers back on. I remember playing elite dangerous and when I went to jump drive, the bass in these cans would make my ear canals vibrate, even as low as volume level 10. I borrowed my nephews' Kave solids and his are exactly the same. So I don't know what has stuffed up software wise.
> 
> Edit, reading a previous post it could be the new NVidia drivers, as I installed the creative and NVidia drivers at the same time.


For me I had weird thing with Objective2 AMP + GSX 1000 and Asus Strix RAID DLX . at first it was connected to the Asus and it sound loud and great, then after I got the Objective2+GSX the sound felt lower , I needed 100% volume and 100% on program and 100% + Gain ON on the AMP. after I disconnected to hear how it sound on the Asus again, I reconnected back to the Objective2 + GSX and the sound was x3 stronger, now it's even loud when I'm only 5 bar on the AMP + 100% windows volume and 80-85% on the video player/software. No idea how it's possible.


----------



## Sabbath

Cheers GoLDii3, I will chose custom and leave the positioning software off. I reverted back to the 382.33 NVidia drivers but no joy.


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys.

Is the upcoming AE-5 improvement over Sound Blaster Z?


----------



## jsx3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Is the upcoming AE-5 improvement over Sound Blaster Z?


For sound processing? Not really, but the software suite is updated and has specific pre tuned profiles for games now.

For dedicated Digital to Analog Converter? Yes, most likely.


----------



## Dair76

Would you say it's on a par with the Z series in terms of virtual surround sound in games, but has a much better headphone amp? (I own Q701s)


----------



## dukeReinhardt

The upcoming card has a 1ohm output on the headphones compared to bleeping 40ohm on the ZxR, so that's a pretty significant and measurable difference, unlike 2db of SNR.


----------



## wsarahan

Hey guys how are you?

Just received from windows update a new driver version

From 6.0.103.34 to 6.0.105.8

Anyone else? Any diference? SoundBlaster Z here

Thanks


----------



## umeng2002

Yes, the Sound Blaster Audio Controller device is now 6.0.105.8

The Sound Blaster Z device is still on the 6.0.102.50 driver from last December.


----------



## Widil44

I got too the new driver version, 6.0.105.8 however it broke the sound on my system (ZXR). Wondering what I could do to fix it.
Already checked the sound blaster control panel but nothing does it.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widil44*
> 
> I got too the new driver version, 6.0.105.8 however it broke the sound on my system (ZXR). Wondering what I could do to fix it.
> Already checked the sound blaster control panel but nothing does it.


What to you mean by broke?


----------



## Widil44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> What to you mean by broke?


No sound at all anymore. I can go back to the previous version to solve the problem, but I like to always have the latest drivers


----------



## kurtextrem

Can someone upload the driver? There is no info on the web about the new version and my win update doesn't show it.


----------



## hlxleet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widil44*
> 
> I got too the new driver version, 6.0.105.8 however it broke the sound on my system (ZXR). Wondering what I could do to fix it.
> Already checked the sound blaster control panel but nothing does it.


I can confirm that behaviour with ZxR and Win 10 x64. Had to reinstall the old driver "SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_05" to get my sound back..


----------



## umeng2002

Well, it works fine on my SBz OEM.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> Can someone upload the driver? There is no info on the web about the new version and my win update doesn't show it.


Open Device Manager, go to the "Sound Blaster Audio Controller" device, right click on it and select update driver, select "search automatically for updated driver software." It will then pull the new driver from the internet.


----------



## kurtextrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Open Device Manager, go to the "Sound Blaster Audio Controller" device, right click on it and select update driver, select "search automatically for updated driver software." It will then pull the new driver from the internet.


Tried that already, but it didn't "find" the new one.


----------



## Gregix

That WU driver sucks.
It broke my headphones sound output. had to reinstall old one. I just had sound on speakers only, despite settings in hw manager or SBzX control panel programme.

Edit

There is new driver on creative site too as I see...


----------



## Giustaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregix*
> 
> That WU driver sucks.
> It broke my headphones sound output. had to reinstall old one. I just had sound on speakers only, despite settings in hw manager or SBzX control panel programme.
> 
> Edit
> 
> There is new driver on creative site too as I see...


Same problem!









New drivers? i see only "SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10.exe"


----------



## Gregix

sry, my bad, clicked link for zxr driver


----------



## rapttorx

On SB Z i have no sound on subwoofer and center on my 5.1 speakers after this update. I rolled back just the Audio Controller driver and now i have no sound at all ...probably have to reinstall all of it. I hate this auto update feature for drivers ...


----------



## iARDAs

how do I check if Win10 installed for me?


----------



## Gregix

guys use this

https://www.howtogeek.com/302595/how-to-stop-windows-10-from-automatically-updating-hardware-drivers/

this will stop automatic driver update from ms


----------



## rapttorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> how do I check if Win10 installed for me?


You will see this version in Device Manager:


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapttorx*
> 
> You will see this version in Device Manager:


Thanks + rep

Mine is from 20.12.2016 with driver 6.0.102.50

Running win10.

I had disable all auto updates I believe.

Wondering if I should update or not lol


----------



## rapttorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks + rep
> 
> Mine is from 20.12.2016 with driver 6.0.102.50
> 
> Running win10.
> 
> I had disable all auto updates I believe.
> 
> Wondering if I should update or not lol


Better wait for more feedback. Also there is a version from 07.02.2017, version 6.0.103.34 if you really want to update to something (that definetly works). Meanwhile i disabled the auto update for drivers in win10 and went back to 6.0.103.34.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapttorx*
> 
> Better wait for more feedback. Also there is a version from 07.02.2017, version 6.0.103.34 if you really want to update to something (that definetly works). Meanwhile i disabled the auto update for drivers in win10 and went back to 6.0.103.34.


Funny thing is when I click "update the driver" it says I am already up to date.


----------



## Giustaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregix*
> 
> guys use this
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/302595/how-to-stop-windows-10-from-automatically-updating-hardware-drivers/
> 
> this will stop automatic driver update from ms


Thanks a lot, I solved the problem!


----------



## rapttorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Funny thing is when I click "update the driver" it says I am already up to date.


No idea why


----------



## kurtextrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapttorx*
> 
> Better wait for more feedback. Also there is a version from 07.02.2017, version 6.0.103.34 if you really want to update to something (that definetly works). Meanwhile i disabled the auto update for drivers in win10 and went back to 6.0.103.34.


I haven't gotten 6.0.103.34 either. I think those versions are for some specific Z/ZxR device IDs


----------



## chyrak

Windows 10 updated my "Sound Blaster Controller Driver" to version 6.0.105.8
The Sound Blaster Z entry is still on 6.0.102.50.

I have no sound output from the card what so ever after today's update. Rolled back via device manager to 6.0.102.50 and still have no sound output from the card. Not sure what to do now


----------



## orion933

Hello!
same here no sound on my headphone out after I reboot my system
someone have a idea ?

edit: I disabled auto update for driver in W10 registry and uninstalled it and re-installed latest driver from creative website drivers page and it work again ! ouf


----------



## rapttorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyrak*
> 
> Windows 10 updated my "Sound Blaster Controller Driver" to version 6.0.105.8
> The Sound Blaster Z entry is still on 6.0.102.50.
> 
> I have no sound output from the card what so ever after today's update. Rolled back via device manager to 6.0.102.50 and still have no sound output from the card. Not sure what to do now


I had the same issue, you have to uninstall it completetly and reinstall it. Something cracks it if you rollback.









Driver download SB Z 3-mar-2017


----------



## chyrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapttorx*
> 
> I had the same issue, you have to uninstall it completetly and reinstall it. Something cracks it if you rollback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driver download SB Z 3-mar-2017


I had hope I wouldn't need to do this again -________-

Is there a newer sound card I can get for gaming like the Z?
I use headphones for gaming and use the surround slider at 37% while gaming, For everything else I disable all enhancements and use stereo mode.
The card sounds great on headphones, But the drivers leave something to be desired.


----------



## ventaak

It killed my sound as well. I rolled back Sound Blaster Audio Controller to 6.0.103.34 and my sound started working again. =)


----------



## ncck

Hey. I noticed my PC rebooted on its own when I came back from outside.

Then I went to play a new game and noticed I had no sound - reported a bug in the game but then realized I had no sound anywhere.

I went to the creative website and downloaded the sound card driver - uninstalled the current one and reinstalled that one. After a reboot my sound was back. I panicked thinking my soundcard was dead. I'm happy our cards are ok.

Thanks for this thread I had no idea. Why the 'curse word here' would MS update our sound card drivers.. hello??

edit: I disabled that windows update thing in group policy. Does this mean it will never install/change a hardware driver/software on its own again? I hope so. I saw they also had it to block driver updates for specific device IDs but wasn't really sure where my soundcard was in device manager - there was a lot of entries under sound but I don't think those are correct. Regardless hope that first link fixes the issue.


----------



## rapttorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyrak*
> 
> I had hope I wouldn't need to do this again -________-
> 
> Is there a newer sound card I can get for gaming like the Z?
> I use headphones for gaming and use the surround slider at 37% while gaming, For everything else I disable all enhancements and use stereo mode.
> The card sounds great on headphones, But the drivers leave something to be desired.


Yes you can get the *Sound BlasterX AE-5* with 32bits / 384Khz and RGB, but i doubt the drivers are much different


----------



## chyrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapttorx*
> 
> Yes you can get the *Sound BlasterX AE-5* with 32bits / 384Khz and RGB, but i doubt the drivers are much different


Thank you. This card looks pretty nice. I'll check it out.


----------



## Shark00n

Hey guys!
My ZXR is doing some weird behavior and I cant fix it...
I have a 2.1 speaker system connected to the card and a pair of headphones connected to the ACM. But since today I seem to not be able to switch between them.
Sound outputs thru the speakers every time, even if headphones are chosen.

I've rebooted, messed with audio devices, etc... It's still foocked!

The only thing I can remember doing differently was I installed Killing Floor (multiplayer game, was free on humblebundle, plenty fun!) and it had an option to use "System Driver" for sound which I unchecked. I was using the speakers at the time and everything was fine. Sound was running good.
Think that had something to do with it? Uninstalling the game had no effect.

Help pls!


----------



## umeng2002

I only use Optical Out, so I haven't noticed any broken audio with the new drivers.

I have no idea why it's so hard for Creative to do something as simple as analog channel assignment.


----------



## vithia

Hey everybody.
So i am just having the same issue with the update previous people here had.
I tried to reinstall the Soundblaster Software. That did not help though.
Afterwards i tried to rollback the driver but that did not help at all.
Currently i am at Version 6.0.105.8.
So since a rollback does not work out for me what am i supposed to do? Wait for a windows update?
I highly recommend to not update or to force your computer not to update automaticly because this right now gives headache.


----------



## Kondraki

Windows update killed my sound card aswell, though after I rolled back the audio controller driver to 6.0.103.34 it works again c:


----------



## vithia

Okay, after talking to Windows Support they explained to me that Creative is responsible to get us a update to fix the current issue.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vithia*
> 
> Okay, after talking to Windows Support they explained to me that Creative is responsible to get us a update to fix the current issue.


What issue? It was working before then a random 'update' came out and broke it. I had no issues with audio until yesterday lol

Reverting back drivers fixed it


----------



## Shark00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shark00n*
> 
> Hey guys!
> My ZXR is doing some weird behavior and I cant fix it...
> I have a 2.1 speaker system connected to the card and a pair of headphones connected to the ACM. But since today I seem to not be able to switch between them.
> Sound outputs thru the speakers every time, even if headphones are chosen.
> 
> I've rebooted, messed with audio devices, etc... It's still foocked!
> 
> The only thing I can remember doing differently was I installed Killing Floor (multiplayer game, was free on humblebundle, plenty fun!) and it had an option to use "System Driver" for sound which I unchecked. I was using the speakers at the time and everything was fine. Sound was running good.
> Think that had something to do with it? Uninstalling the game had no effect.
> 
> Help pls!


Ok, uninstalled and installed latest drivers from Creative and it's back to normal.
Had to lose all my profile though.
Damn you Windows Update!


----------



## x7007

I talked with Nvidia about adding MSI Mode support for Desktop cards. I wonder why no one did it already. MSI Mode is Enabled for almost all other hardware , SATA Controllers, Network Cards, USB3 , Also for Nvidia Mobility cards it's auto enabled .. but for Desktop it's not. Also AMD/ATI are both MSI Enabled Desktop and Mobility . So I opened a ticket on Nvidia support and they are checking it out.


----------



## Montoya1

I am having the same problem with my SBZ. I have a 5.1 setup and the speakers are reversed and my center and sub do not work, but work on my PS4. I suspected it was this update, is there a way to fix it or just roll back the Sound Blaster Audio Controller driver?


----------



## Gregix

WU driver update blockade, then reinstall latest stable driver from creative website(or k-pax moded).


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Montoya1*
> 
> I am having the same problem with my SBZ. I have a 5.1 setup and the speakers are reversed and my center and sub do not work, but work on my PS4. I suspected it was this update, is there a way to fix it or just roll back the Sound Blaster Audio Controller driver?


use Windows update minitool to hide the unwanted updates


----------



## Montoya1

I am a fool...I had the plugs reversed lol. I guess its been this way for awhile funny how I never noticed. The update however did mess with my center and subwoofer rendering them not working. I did have to roll back.


----------



## homingmystic

Also having this no sound issue from the lastest update. Reverting the update fixed it, update re installed on shutdown ;(


----------



## x7007

because the update change the card to core 3D driver instead zxr. so you all have to reinstall the driver after update. and mak sure to block it ever new update using the program I told you.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Montoya1*
> 
> I am having the same problem with my SBZ. I have a 5.1 setup and the speakers are reversed and my center and sub do not work, but work on my PS4. I suspected it was this update, is there a way to fix it or just roll back the Sound Blaster Audio Controller driver?
> 
> 
> 
> use Windows update minitool to hide the unwanted updates
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> because the update change the card to core 3D driver instead zxr. so you all have to reinstall the driver after update. and mak sure to block it ever new update using the program I told you.


I am a little puzzled on how to use the tool to block that driver update from windows, the creative media 6/19/2017 6.0.105.8 is listed on my update history, I have uninstalled the current drivers though and will be installing it again after this post. Can I get more details on how I can block the sound card driver alone and not every other hardware driver.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am a little puzzled on how to use the tool to block that driver update from windows, the creative media 6/19/2017 6.0.105.8 is listed on my update history, I have uninstalled the current drivers though and will be installing it again after this post. Can I get more details on how I can block the sound card driver alone and not every other hardware driver.


when you uninstall the drivers before you search for updates or installing the official driver you go inside the windows update minitool and search for updates. make sure you choose notification only so it will not download and install the updates. when it detects yoh select with check box and you have option arrow down with line that says hide. you click on it and it will not use it to update until you select the hidden menu and unhide. easy. then install the official update drivers.


----------



## Asael665

Guys i turn off in gpedit.msc updates
I uninstalled everything.
When instaling drivers nothing happens:/ after restart no soundcard:/ *** did Micro**** did this time with windows 10?:/
any help?

ZxR here...


----------



## flexy123

BAD DRIVERS, DON'T INSTALL!

These break the headphone output, as some others already pointed out.
(It took me a few days to track this down, I already thought it's my sound card that's defective)

*** How to restore the working drivers:

In Win, go to you Device Manager -> Sound, Video & Game Controllers

Select "Sound Blaster Audio Controller", Right Click --> "Update Drivers"

Click "Browse my Computer for Driver Software"
Click "Let me pick from a list..."

And install any of the older, like the "Sound Blaster Audio Controller Version 6.0.103.34 2/7/2017

Then headphone output works again.

Again: Don't install this latest 105.8 driver, it breaks the headphone output.


----------



## fldrmausmann

Windows installed this new update on my machine aswell and like described several times broke the headphone port on my *ZxR*.
I uninstalled the new driver and installed the 6.0.103.34 Version but no luck anyways. Rebooted several times and tried un-/ and reinstalling multiple times aswell.
A fresh Windows install would be my last resort.
Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## flexy123

Did you read my post right before yours? This is how I reverted to the old driver.


----------



## fldrmausmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Did you read my post right before yours? This is how I reverted to the old driver.


yes I did exactly that but still no sound. That's why I asked


----------



## Saitzev

well it seems through wanting to update Windows I did the Creators Update. I have an Z card and of course when using my computer today I notice my sound wasn't working right.

Front channels are fine, no center, no sub. Double checked the wires, using Logi Z-5500 Digitals over Analog, I don't use optical for the PC, never have over the last 5 years of having the speakers as it's connected to my TV or PS4 and works fine and the Analog has never given me issue.

What happens is, if I go to test the speakers, either with windows or the SB Control Panel, Left and Right front channels play audio fine. Sub works in 2.1 as well. In 5.1 Rear Right plays through every speaker faintly but overdrives through the sub and center channel, no sound out of the Rear Left at all. Rear Left plays kind of fine. It plays audio however it seems to trail off into the other channels when testing, again through M$ playback devices config panel or through the SB Panel.

I already tried re-installing the driver, forcing an older version through devmgmt, uninstalled and deleted the driver and software, reinstalled and no dice, still having the problems.

I just went through the process of restoring my machine from a Windows Backup I made before I went to the creators update, lo and behold, I'm still facing the same issue. Current build is 1607. Ironically this was all working fine yesterday, but today, nope, not since that stupid update. If my card is going, i did have a warranty on it, but there's no telling.

Oh and I downloaded the windows update minitool and hid the creator update.

Well for the heck of it I decided to disconnect the analog cable im using from both ends and reconnected everything and the problem appears to be fixed now. So it looks like it was a two part problem 1. the creators update and 2. possibly a loose cable or the Z-5500's were getting a false signal from the card somewhere. Gonna replace this cable cause it's about 6 years old now, probably with something a lot less bulky.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

I can confirm the registry values don't change. The sound will just Cut out for a split second then resume. I am using the optical out from the zxr.

When I use the HDMI from the GPU it never cuts out but the sound doesn't sound as good like there's a difference. The HDMI out the sound is like less bassy/deep and more washed out vs the zxr.

However

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020033] One of the values it modifies.

I found two of these the cthda and cthdb. so I just changed the reg to the cthdb as well and am testing it now on both A and b.

This all started with the Creators update the cutting in/out


----------



## Nebulous

I just picked up the SBZ card from ebay. Swapped my XFi card out and I notice a real improvement in audio in my games and music. Sound through the headphones (Sennheiser hd 518) needs work. The XFi sounded better through my headset.


----------



## Mahigan

I purchased a Sound Blaster Z from Amazon.ca. I wanted to use it on a Windows 10 based machine to capture audio (recording) with my Behringer C1 Condenser Microphone (Behringer MIC200 Tube Amplifier). My impressions?

Major disappointment. First of all, the Creative CrystalVoice, when activated, leads to major audio distortion. Secondly, while I'm recording... at some point during the recording... major distortion introduces itself... sounds like wind blowing into the Mic.

Honestly.. a pretty crappy product.

It's installed on the following setup:

Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 motherboard
AMD FX 6300 CPU
8GB DDR3 2000MHz Corsair Vengeance RAM
AMD Radeon HD 7870 2GB Graphics
120GB Kingston HyperX SSD
1TB WD Black HDD
Corsair 750W PSU (Gold rated)

Moved the sound card to various PCIe slots, tried various drivers, played around with the settings... disabled onboard audio... tried everything. No go.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> BAD DRIVERS, DON'T INSTALL!
> 
> These break the headphone output, as some others already pointed out.
> (It took me a few days to track this down, I already thought it's my sound card that's defective)
> 
> *** How to restore the working drivers:
> 
> In Win, go to you Device Manager -> Sound, Video & Game Controllers
> 
> Select "Sound Blaster Audio Controller", Right Click --> "Update Drivers"
> 
> Click "Browse my Computer for Driver Software"
> Click "Let me pick from a list..."
> 
> And install any of the older, like the "Sound Blaster Audio Controller Version 6.0.103.34 2/7/2017
> 
> Then headphone output works again.
> 
> Again: Don't install this latest 105.8 driver, it breaks the headphone output.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fldrmausmann*
> 
> Windows installed this new update on my machine aswell and like described several times broke the headphone port on my *ZxR*.
> I uninstalled the new driver and installed the 6.0.103.34 Version but no luck anyways. Rebooted several times and tried un-/ and reinstalling multiple times aswell.
> A fresh Windows install would be my last resort.
> Does anyone have any tips?


I have literally spent all freaking day trying to figure out what the heck was wrong with my system.... to finally say i give up removed the card and decided to come and relax and read the forum.... Wish I did the second part first, I had the same issue headphone port stopped working. Reinstalled windows and reinstalled creative driver and it worked, weird issue tho when using the volume slider i noticed quite a bit of lag when sliding back and forth quickly which made me scratch my head....

Windows is slowly giving me ulcers


----------



## delete18

Hi all, i just got my SB Z and I notice it has the ability to import/export sound setup profiles.

would anyone care to share some profiles that they use for games, music etc...

i use hyperx cloud core headphones.

many thanks.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Thats why my front panel headphone audio is dead? because of windows update/driver .... jesus...


----------



## flexy123

>>
Reinstalled windows and reinstalled creative driver
>>

The point is that Windows will LIKELY update them to the new, bad drivers when it updates....as long as Creative has these flakey drivers at Windows update.

The issue is not with the Creative Soundblaster Drivers but the "Sound Blaster Controller" Drivers. All I can say is that I did what I described above by reverting to the older driver with device manager, it still has the older, working "Sound Blaster Controller" driver active and works. (Whether it will overwrite it the next time Windows updates, I don't know).

But you can also do:

* In Windows, in the Search enter "drivers" and then click on "Change Device Installation Settings". Because you can DISABLE that Windows also updates drivers with windows update.
(There are other ways to do it, check here in the thread, some people already mentioned it)

* Use this "Win Update Mini Tool" and if you can hide this update. (In my case this however doesn't work. It shows the Creative update in my History but I cannot do anything with this. But as said, not important since it is not active anyway.

* Disable automatic updates of Windows altogether for the time being, with Windows or with this Win Update Mini Tool

* "Simply" use the speaker output instead for the time being, until Creative fixes the driver.

That being said, I have this Soundblaster Z for a long time already and don't have any problems with it whatsover (aside from THIS problem with the latest driver).


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Are the drivers from PAX any better?

Or the same crap?


----------



## Mahigan

If anyone has Microphone issues with a condenser mic that is powered by Phantom Power (meaning an Amp)... the Mic port on the SB Z will not work properly. You need to switch to "Line-in", you lose CrystalVoice in the process so the sound card's recording features become pointless.

This fixed my issue.

Damn Creative... I should have known... I just went with the SB-Z rather than the Asus STRIX SOAR because of these features. Should have gone Asus... even-though drivers from either Creative or Asus suck.


----------



## delete18

Hi all, i just got my SB Z and I notice it has the ability to import/export sound setup profiles.

would anyone care to share some profiles that they use for games, music etc...

i use hyperx cloud core headphones.

many thanks.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahigan*
> 
> If anyone has Microphone issues with a condenser mic that is powered by Phantom Power (meaning an Amp)... the Mic port on the SB Z will not work properly. You need to switch to "Line-in", you lose CrystalVoice in the process so the sound card's recording features become pointless.
> 
> This fixed my issue.
> 
> Damn Creative... I should have known... I just went with the SB-Z rather than the Asus STRIX SOAR because of these features. Should have gone Asus... even-though drivers from either Creative or Asus suck.


Drop Mic Boost to 0, turn off Echo Cancel. Do this;



Use your mic amp to handle volume instead of boost, echo is useless as it distorts horribly and likely will not be an issue anyway, toggle noise reduction off/on and give it a sec of quiet to adjust to background noise.

Smart volume is useless with a condenser anyway. Focus is beam-forming for multi-mic, which is useless since you have one mic.

If you didn't think noise reduction, a real-time removal of persistent frequency, was going to adjust your voice accordingly, I have bad news for you;





Source: I use my AT4040 into an ART30 tube amp into my ZxR, with no "distortion" (read: massive mutilation of sound). Unless AEC is on usually, which it is by default.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/42ac1lu35yd9e7j/SB+Test.flac

Oh and use a noise gate, you can hear when I take a breath because I didn't use one for this.


----------



## rapttorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delete18*
> 
> Hi all, i just got my SB Z and I notice it has the ability to import/export sound setup profiles.
> 
> would anyone care to share some profiles that they use for games, music etc...
> 
> i use hyperx cloud core headphones.
> 
> many thanks.


This is what i am using with headphones (HyperX Cloud 2) for music and general stuff.

headphones.xml 1k .xml file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahigan*
> 
> I purchased a Sound Blaster Z from Amazon.ca. I wanted to use it on a Windows 10 based machine to capture audio (recording) with my Behringer C1 Condenser Microphone (Behringer MIC200 Tube Amplifier). My impressions?
> 
> Major disappointment. First of all, the Creative CrystalVoice, when activated, leads to major audio distortion. Secondly, while I'm recording... at some point during the recording... major distortion introduces itself... sounds like wind blowing into the Mic.
> 
> Honestly.. a pretty crappy product.
> 
> It's installed on the following setup:
> 
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 motherboard
> AMD FX 6300 CPU
> 8GB DDR3 2000MHz Corsair Vengeance RAM
> AMD Radeon HD 7870 2GB Graphics
> 120GB Kingston HyperX SSD
> 1TB WD Black HDD
> Corsair 750W PSU (Gold rated)
> 
> Moved the sound card to various PCIe slots, tried various drivers, played around with the settings... disabled onboard audio... tried everything. No go.


Disable the Echoe Cancellation and try with diferent boost settings (10-30db). Im using the provided Creative microphone and it sounds fine (much better than my Hyperx Cloud2 mic anyway) so i guess it would sound much better with an aftermarket "pro" mic. Or disable everything from Crystal Voice panel and enable 1 by 1 to see if you get improvements or not and in the end decide what you want to keep turned on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> Are the drivers from PAX any better?
> 
> Or the same crap?


PAX drivers are based on the previous version that worked so you can use them. They bring some altered sounds on some frequencies - some ppl like it, some dont.... many ppl dont feel anything different.


----------



## Mahigan

I tried that and it seems like I've figured out the issue. My Microphone is being interfered with by one of the electronic devices in the vicinity. The CrystalVoice option is attempting to compensate and as a result the Mic volume is severely reduced even if I bump up the volume on my amp. My amp registers the input volume in the "red" but the captured sound is very low and becomes distorted if I attempt to push the volume any higher.

Using the line-in option works perfectly and since I use OBS with the Real-time Noise Reduction filter enabled at -25dB I get the desired effect of noise reduction. For a noise gate, I'm using Voicemeeter Banana and that seems to do the job rather well. I can mix my audio for streaming purposes (as this machine handles streaming and encoding so my main machine doesn't have too).

The whole thing handles 1080p 60FPS real time streaming thanks to the AMD H.264 codec which I've configured in such as way as to maximize quality (unlike the shotty settings used by Linus in his comparison video). The rather puny Radeon HD 7870 is able to handle 1080p 60FPS encoding/recording on a High Quality preset at up to 16,000Kbps (of course I drop that down to around 6000Kbps when streaming and have no issues there seeing as I am on a 1Gbps Fiber Optics connection).

I'll have to figure out what is causing the interference with the Mic... it could be the close proximity of my Logitech 5.1 speakers (old Logitech Z-680 speakers but they still work perfectly). I don't really use the speakers though as I tend to use Headphones when gaming (Sennheiser HD 598 SR) and the sound card which powers those is an Asus Xonar Essence STX.

Thanks for the tip though... I'll eventually figure it out


----------



## umeng2002

Can't wait until we get PAX drivers for these cards using the new software...


----------



## TMatzelle60

Inside the ZXR the lengthy cable that is a RCA to 3.5mm i can use that alone with my CL Kratos S5 speakers it has a 3.5mm input.

I would just connect the 3.5 from the speakers to the RCA on the back of the ZXR correct.

Also the ZXR i can use the 1 card alone i don't need both installed correct?


----------



## delete18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapttorx*
> 
> This is what i am using with headphones (HyperX Cloud 2) for music and general stuff.
> 
> headphones.xml 1k .xml file


thank you very much.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahigan*
> 
> I tried that and it seems like I've figured out the issue. *My Microphone is being interfered with by one of the electronic devices in the vicinity. The CrystalVoice option is attempting to compensate and as a result the Mic volume is severely reduced even if I bump up the volume on my amp.* My amp registers the input volume in the "red" but the captured sound is very low and becomes distorted if I attempt to push the volume any higher.
> 
> Using the line-in option works perfectly and since I use OBS with the Real-time Noise Reduction filter enabled at -25dB I get the desired effect of noise reduction. For a noise gate, I'm using Voicemeeter Banana and that seems to do the job rather well. I can mix my audio for streaming purposes (as this machine handles streaming and encoding so my main machine doesn't have too).
> 
> The whole thing handles 1080p 60FPS real time streaming thanks to the AMD H.264 codec which I've configured in such as way as to maximize quality (unlike the shotty settings used by Linus in his comparison video). The rather puny Radeon HD 7870 is able to handle 1080p 60FPS encoding/recording on a High Quality preset at up to 16,000Kbps (of course I drop that down to around 6000Kbps when streaming and have no issues there seeing as I am on a 1Gbps Fiber Optics connection).
> 
> I'll have to figure out what is causing the interference with the Mic... it could be the close proximity of my Logitech 5.1 speakers (old Logitech Z-680 speakers but they still work perfectly). I don't really use the speakers though as I tend to use Headphones when gaming (Sennheiser HD 598 SR) and the sound card which powers those is an Asus Xonar Essence STX.
> 
> Thanks for the tip though... I'll eventually figure it out


Well _that's_ certainly unfortunate. I can confirm Noise Reduction does cut volume from what is "normal", but only maybe 5dB or so based on what I changed on my amp. That's some extreme interference you got going on.


----------



## Sabbath

Seems a lot of people are having grief with the Z card and software, (my original post is number 5300 on page 530) I couldn't be bothered waiting for a fix after rolling back drivers, formatting and reinstalling windows 10 creators edition, trying different options when installing the creative software, taking out the Z card and trying the ROG on board sound, the only thing I didn't try is to put my creative 6.1 speakers on to see if the sub would work on them.

So I boxed up my Roccat Kaves and bought some Hyperx Stingers and wow what a difference, sound is amazing but the best part is I played RS2 Vietnam and couldn't believe how tight the game was, maybe it is just me but the input lag from USB headsets must be real bad.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Just Unistalled & Reinstalled the Software for my Z, and the FRONT PANEL headphone jack is fixed.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Inside the ZXR the lengthy cable that is a RCA to 3.5mm i can use that alone with my CL Kratos S5 speakers it has a 3.5mm input.
> 
> I would just connect the 3.5 from the speakers to the RCA on the back of the ZXR correct.
> 
> Also the ZXR i can use the 1 card alone i don't need both installed correct?


Anyone ^ Just want to make sure i have the correct information to complete build


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Anyone ^ Just want to make sure i have the correct information to complete build


Yes your speakers should work fine with that 3.5mm cable but you will more than likely have overall reduced sound quality. You would be better off just using the stereo cables that probably come with the speakers to connect it to your card, it will sound better. You would just connect them to the same color outputs on the ZxR mainboard.
You do not have to use the daughter board unless you want to go optical or use the RCA inputs.


----------



## XenoRad

Hello guys,

Good thing I've found this thread as I've had an issue last week with my Sound Blaster Z and z5500 audio system (and Win 10).

Basically my Center and Sub stopped working on analogue cables, but were working just fine on the optical one. After testing both the audio system and the sound card I concluded that there was no sound output from the center/sub port from the sound card.

Reinstalling the latest official Creative driver from 3 Mar 2017 (BZ_CD_L13_1_01_10.exe) didn't solve it so I was convinced there was a physical fault with the sound card. From what I'm hearing it could be an issue with the latest Windows Update.

If that's so this could be potentially fixed by rolling back some Windows drivers? Saw something a few pages ago on this thread by wanted to make sure that what I was experiencing was a symptom.


----------



## Sabbath

I cant put my finger on it XenoRad, I am sure my centre and sub stopped working even before I did the win 10 creators update, I updated NVidia and creative at the same time, then went into the sounblaster software to check the speakers where I found the sub and centre not working. I always unplug my Ethernet cable to stop windows installing its own drivers. I then did the creators update, then I formatted and did the fresh creators install, again taking out the Ethernet cable so windows doesn't install the 3 month old NVidia drivers. If I chose stereo in windows and 5.1 in the SB software then my sub works, but listening to heavy bass music, the bass slider does nothing, so I am guessing the bass is being compensated by the other speakers. The Kave headset has 3 jacks, front L/R, rear L/R and center / sub.

Looking at other posts, it seems a lot of people have a new sound blaster windows driver whereas my driver is still from December 2016 6.0.102.50 (20/12/2016) . My SB Z speakers are running on 10.0.15063.0 driver (17/03/2017). So I don't know if the drivers - one being old and one being new- have anything to do with it, but the 2016 drivers keep saying they are the latest when I try and update them.


----------



## XenoRad

I managed to fix my issue.

All that was necessary was to go to Device Manager -> Sound, video and game controllers -> Sound Blaster Audio Controller -> Roll back from current driver to version 6.0.102.50 (12/20/2016) -> Restart.

Then I could switch back from digital to analogue input on my z5500 and the center and sub started working again.

Prior to this though I did all sorts of combinations, including re-installing the latest Creative Driver twice, taking out the card, cleaning it, checking every cable from my z5500 -none of that worked prior to rolling back this driver but I can't say for sure whether only rolling back the driver would be sufficient.

PS: In Device Manager both

Sound Blaster Audio Controller
Sound Blaster Z

appear as having the driver 6.0.102.50.

The Sound Blaster Z Control Panel version is 2.15.04
Creative AutoUpdate identifies the Driver Version as 1.2.50

One other thing. System info while also puts the driver as 6.0.102.50 it shows the date as 1/18/2017


----------



## TMatzelle60

Which RCA cables from newegg do i use for the ZXR?

I have speakers that use RCA.

Or can i use since my speakers have a 3.5mm in it can i use the RCA to 3.5 mm cable included?


----------



## rapttorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Which RCA cables from newegg do i use for the ZXR?
> 
> I have speakers that use RCA.
> 
> Or can i use since my speakers have a 3.5mm in it can i use the RCA to 3.5 mm cable included?


If your speakers are stereo you will need this: *RCA-to-RCA

* If you have a surround system you will need 2 of these also: *3.5mm jack to 2xRCA male

* The 3.5mm on the speakers is probably just an output for things like headphones, but if it says input you can use them with the proper cables.

_*Buy whatever you want in term of length/brand/price, i just linked some examples._


----------



## TMatzelle60

No the S5 Kratos has a 3.5 input for the computer it looks like so the cable in the ZXR box would be good ?

http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Creative-Has-Rolled-Out-Driver-1-00-28-for-Its-Sound-Blaster-ZxR-Cards-As-Well-467899-5.jpg

The one on the left?


----------



## rapttorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> No the S5 Kratos has a 3.5 input for the computer it looks like so the cable in the ZXR box would be good ?
> 
> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Creative-Has-Rolled-Out-Driver-1-00-28-for-Its-Sound-Blaster-ZxR-Cards-As-Well-467899-5.jpg
> 
> The one on the left?


Yes, i checked the model and that is a 3.5mm jack input. So you can safely use the cable on the left from your picture.


----------



## Randallel

I own a SB Z. Does the mic jack only work with the included mic? I'm trying to use it for my Sennheiser One, but no luck.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randallel*
> 
> I own a SB Z. Does the mic jack only work with the included mic? I'm trying to use it for my Sennheiser One, but no luck.


It should work with any mic that uses the same connection type (or with adapter). Does the Sennheiser you own have two separate jacks (one for the mic and one for the headphones)? If so try checking to make sure you are using the right one. You should also check to make sure you're using the right port on the back of the sound card....


----------



## Randallel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> It should work with any mic that uses the same connection type (or with adapter). Does the Sennheiser you own have two separate jacks (one for the mic and one for the headphones)? If so try checking to make sure you are using the right one. You should also check to make sure you're using the right port on the back of the sound card....


Thanks for the advice, but I'm not an idiot. Yes, it is installed properly. I can hear sound coming from the headset. I know the mic works through testing. And yeah, I know where the mic jack is. I also updated all my drivers etc etc.


----------



## rapttorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randallel*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, but I'm not an idiot. Yes, it is installed properly. I can hear sound coming from the headset. I know the mic works through testing. And yeah, I know where the mic jack is. I also updated all my drivers etc etc.


It works with any mic, just make sure its plugged in properly (its a stereo jack)


----------



## BrightCandle

The modmic series has problems with the Soundblaster Z range of cards.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> The modmic series has problems with the Soundblaster Z range of cards.


That is not how Microphones work. You can not have an incompatibility on a standardized analog signal.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That is not how Microphones work. You can not have an incompatibility on a standardized analog signal.


he never said incompatible though, he said problems.

I do recall there being some issues with creative cards and the early modmics, or was it xonar cards.

it was one of them though.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That is not how Microphones work. You can not have an incompatibility on a standardized analog signal.
> 
> 
> 
> he never said incompatible though, he said problems.
> 
> I do recall there being some issues with creative cards and the early modmics, or was it xonar cards.
> 
> it was one of them though.
Click to expand...

Not good enough.

The ModMic puts out a standard audio signal. Every sound card reads a standard audio signal . Provide math and examples as to what the ModMic does differently to cause an "issue" with _only one_ product that otherwise works normally with _every other_ standard product in existence due to following standards.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not good enough.
> 
> The ModMic puts out a standard audio signal. Every sound card reads a standard audio signal . Provide math and examples as to what the ModMic does differently to cause an "issue" with _only one_ product that otherwise works normally with _every other_ standard product in existence due to following standards.


Dont ask me to do math, the modmic guys even said it was an issue, i dont know if they fixed it on later versions.

Maybe it didnt output at a correct voltage for the modmic to work "right" where as the xonar/Z did.

Do they have different voltage outputs/inputs on the line in/mic ports?

Have you tried asking jackie chan?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randallel*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, but I'm not an idiot. Yes, it is installed properly. I can hear sound coming from the headset. I know the mic works through testing. And yeah, I know where the mic jack is. I also updated all my drivers etc etc.


Never said you were. We all make rookie mistakes every so often, I know I have. What I suggested are what I would consider basic troubleshooting for your issue.

Just to make sure I understand; the included mic works but your headset mic does not work, correct?

Do you have any other mic you can try in the same ports?

It might be something as simple as a setting in windows sound control panel or the SBZ software reverting the mic to mute or something like that.

But if you are able to try another mic in the port and that one works I think it could be an issue with the connector type on the headset.

If you have onboard sound you could try and see if the headset works through that also.


----------



## BrightCandle

The issue with the modmic is that it uses a lot of the power from the soundcard to boost the signal (there are quite a few different ways micropohones can work) and the quality of the power from the soundblaster Z is very poor and it adds a lot of background hiss. Its not just the old modmics it happens with the latest ones as well, its a problem with the soundcard and not with the microphone, any 3 prong mic capsule will have issues to some extent.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> The issue with the modmic is that it uses a lot of the power from the soundcard to boost the signal (there are quite a few different ways micropohones can work) and the quality of the power from the soundblaster Z is very poor and it adds a lot of background hiss. Its not just the old modmics it happens with the latest ones as well, its a problem with the soundcard and not with the microphone, any 3 prong mic capsule will have issues to some extent.


I guess I got lucky with the headsets I've used. I currently have the turtle beach PX 51. It's wireless and the base unit uses optical so it doesn't use ports for either the mic or the headset. I have it connected to my MB optical out because my speaker system is connected to the Z card optical out.

@Randallel

Your system specs are not in your sig so I am not able to see what MB you have. If you connected your front audio ports to the Z card I would try reconnecting them to the MB and trying your headset on those ports to see how it works. It may work better. If you have a MB with good onboard sound that may be the way to go with the headset for now,


----------



## justnvc

The Z, Zx and ZxR just suck for mic in ports... it's not the modmic. The old fatal1ty cards were better. The external E5 is great. The external X7 sucks.

I HOPE the new internal AE-5 card is better.

https://www.dropbox.com/personal?preview=recon3d+vs+zxr.wav


----------



## Vlada011

Sound Blaster AE-5 will be definitely best PCI-E sound card for now.
I really believe in that.
But success of SBZ series is very hard to repeat.

They serve us great from 2011/2012.
During that period many gamers decide to stay with Onboard sound cards and are not aware what they miss.
No hard core gaming rig without dedicate sound card.
It's sad looking people with TITAN, Fury X, GTX1080Ti, GTX1080, SLI/CF and Onboard audio.
Every PC with i7 and 450-500$ worth GPU deserve SBZxR.





I hope price of SBZxR will now drop and she will become affordable for more people.
Because card is really beast and worth for gaming on 5.1 system.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Sound Blaster AE-5 will be definitely best PCI-E sound card for now.
> I really believe in that.
> But success of SBZ series is very hard to repeat.
> 
> They serve us great from 2011/2012.
> During that period many gamers decide to stay with Onboard sound cards and are not aware what they miss.
> No hard core gaming rig without dedicate sound card.
> It's sad looking people with TITAN, Fury X, GTX1080Ti, GTX1080, SLI/CF and Onboard audio.
> Every PC with i7 and 450-500$ worth GPU deserve SBZxR.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope price of SBZxR will now drop and she will become affordable for more people.
> Because card is really beast and worth for gaming on 5.1 system.


Actually the best audio you can get for gaming on a PC (without headsets) is via the HDMI out on the graphics card. It supports 5.1 and 7.1 audio. But you need to have a HDMI receiver and decent speakers. But the sound card option seems to be more practical. I am going to try the HDMI sound on my system here soon enough. I run an HDMI cable to my secondary monitor which is a TV. It has optical out and my z906 system has an extra optical in so I will connect it and see how it works sometime soon.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Actually the best audio you can get for gaming on a PC (without headsets) is via the HDMI out on the graphics card. It supports 5.1 and 7.1 audio. But you need to have a HDMI receiver and decent speakers. But the sound card option seems to be more practical. I am going to try the HDMI sound on my system here soon enough. I run an HDMI cable to my secondary monitor which is a TV. It has optical out and my z906 system has an extra optical in so I will connect it and see how it works sometime soon.


The exception to this is any OpenAL and DirectSound3D game (which in this day and age needs to be converted to OpenAL anyway). To get the best sound out of such games (which have the best game sound processing there is) you need an X-Fi sound card to enable hardware acceleration. AE-5 can't do that, neither can HDMI out. If only the AE-5 did support this along with 7.1 surround and had an HDMI out...


----------



## n3tr0m

I'm also having issues with my Sound Blaster Z card after the Windows update (although this happened to me yesterday, a week or two after some of you). And I've tried to reinstall Windows and reverting back to older drivers without luck. My sound doesn't come back. The mic works perfectly so does the headset (when connected to my phone) but it doesn't work through the soundcard. Currently on the 6.0.105.8 driver although I did try to install 6.0.102.50 without any luck, still no sound. Does anyone have any idea on how to fix this? It's starting to get rather annoying.


----------



## xBlackWaves

I have problems with my ZxR too :/

Sometimes it's just not detected by the computer , and i have to reboot it many many times to get it working

In the device manager i only have the "sound blaster audio controller " meaning that it is still recognized in some way , but not "Sound blaster ZxR "

Also , when i investigated more , i've found in the driver "cthda.sys" the status was "Degraded" instead of "OK"


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The exception to this is any OpenAL and DirectSound3D game (which in this day and age needs to be converted to OpenAL anyway). To get the best sound out of such games (which have the best game sound processing there is) you need an X-Fi sound card to enable hardware acceleration. AE-5 can't do that, neither can HDMI out. If only the AE-5 did support this along with 7.1 surround and had an HDMI out...


..and that perplexes me. I still wonder why sound card manufacturers have not put HDMI ports on their sound cards if not just for sound,or at least worked with video card manufacturers to develop a graphics card with sound blaster sound processing on them.


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xBlackWaves*
> 
> I have problems with my ZxR too :/
> 
> Sometimes it's just not detected by the computer , and i have to reboot it many many times to get it working
> 
> In the device manager i only have the "sound blaster audio controller " meaning that it is still recognized in some way , but not "Sound blaster ZxR "
> 
> Also , when i investigated more , i've found in the driver "cthda.sys" the status was "Degraded" instead of "OK"


My buddy has a similar problem, and has started since he changed the platform from Asrock Extreme 4 Z77 to ASUS Ranger Z170. From this point on, the card (ZxR) sometimes disappears and it has to be redeployed on PCI-E slots to make it work again.

I specifically mentioned motherboard manufacturers and platforms.

I have Asus Z97 Pro / Wifi and I have no problems with ZxR.

In my opinion this is not a ZxR fault, only Intel or Asus.


----------



## rapttorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xBlackWaves*
> 
> I have problems with my ZxR too :/
> 
> Sometimes it's just not detected by the computer , and i have to reboot it many many times to get it working
> 
> In the device manager i only have the "sound blaster audio controller " meaning that it is still recognized in some way , but not "Sound blaster ZxR "
> 
> Also , when i investigated more , i've found in the driver "cthda.sys" the status was "Degraded" instead of "OK"


Uninstall all drivers and reinstall, should solve the problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Sound Blaster AE-5 will be definitely best PCI-E sound card for now.
> I really believe in that.
> But success of SBZ series is very hard to repeat.
> 
> They serve us great from 2011/2012.
> During that period many gamers decide to stay with Onboard sound cards and are not aware what they miss.
> No hard core gaming rig without dedicate sound card.
> It's sad looking people with TITAN, Fury X, GTX1080Ti, GTX1080, SLI/CF and Onboard audio.
> Every PC with i7 and 450-500$ worth GPU deserve SBZxR.


I think you forget that many expensive motherboards (at least from MSI) have onobard sound solutions from Creative (or other non-Realtek). So i wont generalize the fact that gamers ignore the dedicated sound cards, they might already have them integrated on the motherboard. Also keep in mind that most of the gaming headsets are USB so the sound card dosent actually matter.
But yea there are plently of dumbasses that invest in gtx1080ti and they think that the onboard realtek is enough.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xBlackWaves*
> 
> I have problems with my ZxR too :/
> 
> Sometimes it's just not detected by the computer , and i have to reboot it many many times to get it working
> 
> In the device manager i only have the "sound blaster audio controller " meaning that it is still recognized in some way , but not "Sound blaster ZxR "
> 
> Also , when i investigated more , i've found in the driver "cthda.sys" the status was "Degraded" instead of "OK"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> My buddy has a similar problem, and has started since he changed the platform from Asrock Extreme 4 Z77 to ASUS Ranger Z170. From this point on, the card (ZxR) sometimes disappears and it has to be redeployed on PCI-E slots to make it work again.
> 
> I specifically mentioned motherboard manufacturers and platforms.
> 
> I have Asus Z97 Pro / Wifi and I have no problems with ZxR.
> 
> In my opinion this is not a ZxR fault, only Intel or Asus.


Guys I wrote it somewhere else or here, I can't even remember.

First Disable Fast Boot in Windows and Bios
Second Delay your Boot time to 4-5 seconds.

This will 100% fix the issue.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> ..and that perplexes me. I still wonder why sound card manufacturers have not put HDMI ports on their sound cards if not just for sound,or at least worked with video card manufacturers to develop a graphics card with sound blaster sound processing on them.


They would have to do it with and HDMI/ DisplayPort/ DVI input with an HDMI output with the sound card audio since I don't think many AVRs can select a picture from one HDMI input and sound from another HDMI input.

Adding SoundBlaster onto a graphics card sounds very interesting. I would think AIB gfx card makers could do that without guidance from nVidia or AMD.

Although, I think the simplest way would be for Creative to just to an HDMI input and output card.

For me, it's a moot point. The main reason why I use a dedicated sound card is for the Headphone HRTF functionality.

I think Auzentech did have an X-Fi based HDMI card at one point.


----------



## geoxile

Is the AE-5 actually an improvement over the Zx? Was about to buy a SB Zx but I might as well just wait a bit for the new AE-5.


----------



## rapttorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Is the AE-5 actually an improvement over the Zx? Was about to buy a SB Zx but I might as well just wait a bit for the new AE-5.


I'd wait to see what more reviews say about AE-5 considering that its priced only 20$ more than the Zx. So far the only thing i got from the current reviews is that it produces a clean sound and it futures RGB and game profiles.If it actually sounds better compared to the SB Z or is just a visually polished SB Z is the main question.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Is the AE-5 actually an improvement over the Zx? Was about to buy a SB Zx but I might as well just wait a bit for the new AE-5.


Many people have posted here that when using a headset an external DAC is way better than any sound card on the market.

The new AE-5 is better than the Zx but the ZxR has a higher db than the AE-5.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Many people have posted here that when using a headset an external DAC is way better than any sound card on the market.
> 
> The new AE-5 is better than the Zx but the ZxR has a higher db than the AE-5.


I use a schiit modi 2u and magni 2u. I mostly want something for my speakers, possibly for surround sound to the modi for gaming. Honestly, I can't really tell a difference between the Modi 2U and Xonar DX I have but don't really use any longer.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> I use a schiit modi 2u and magni 2u. I mostly want something for my speakers, possibly for surround sound to the modi for gaming. Honestly, I can't really tell a difference between the Modi 2U and Xonar DX I have but don't really use any longer.


That is the same reason I have my sound card. But If I ever get around to running that other optical cable to my TV and the 2nd optical in on my z906 speakers I will see how well it sounds over HDMI as opposed to the sound card.


----------



## BrightCandle

There are plenty of people that think an AMP and DAC is enough and that Virtual surround sound is a gimic, and honestly I don't think we are going to reach those people. I have a Modi2U and Magni 2 and it is a nice clean sound and it drives the headphones better than a Soundblaster Z for music but Virtual surround sound is downright essential in games like Battlefield 1 and Arma 3. VSS is always better than the standard in Windows but its not always amazing as it really depends on what processing a game does itself. But it remains the main reason to get a soundcard/Sennheiser GSX1000.

So the main thing we need to hear is BF1 and Arma 3 and anything else that works well with the AE-5 compared to the SBZ with SBX Pro on at 33 %and 66% so we can hear the difference. There are plenty of comparisons of SBX pro on youtube not only a few with the GSX 1000 (which is better than SBX Pro by the way but its also a lot more expensive) and so far I haven't seen much on the AE-5.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> There are plenty of people that think an AMP and DAC is enough and that Virtual surround sound is a gimic, and honestly I don't think we are going to reach those people. I have a Modi2U and Magni 2 and it is a nice clean sound and it drives the headphones better than a Soundblaster Z for music but Virtual surround sound is downright essential in games like Battlefield 1 and Arma 3. VSS is always better than the standard in Windows but its not always amazing as it really depends on what processing a game does itself. But it remains the main reason to get a soundcard/Sennheiser GSX1000.
> 
> So the main thing we need to hear is BF1 and Arma 3 and anything else that works well with the AE-5 compared to the SBZ with SBX Pro on at 33 %and 66% so we can hear the difference. There are plenty of comparisons of SBX pro on youtube not only a few with the GSX 1000 (which is better than SBX Pro by the way but its also a lot more expensive) and so far I haven't seen much on the AE-5.


Have you tried Razer Surround with your Modi 2 and Magni 2?


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Guys I wrote it somewhere else or here, I can't even remember.
> 
> First Disable Fast Boot in Windows and Bios
> Second Delay your Boot time to 4-5 seconds.
> 
> This will 100% fix the issue.


We tried this and unfortunately did not help with these problems ... maybe the rev of the motherboard has an effect on it as well


----------



## xBlackWaves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> We tried this and unfortunately did not help with these problems ... maybe the rev of the motherboard has an effect on it as well


It didn't work for me too :/ I keep getting the problem

Reseat the card on another pci express doesnt help


----------



## HappyBuddhaman

New to the thread, so forgive me if this has been asked.

Have a ZxR, and a Win10 machine with two user accounts, both admins (me and my wife).

The Soundblaster control panel will not load correctly under her account, but it works fine on mine. I've checked the drivers, updated the software, reinstalled the software, to no avail. She keeps getting an error message stating no speakers found, yet she has sound.

Has anyone run into this issue?


----------



## chyrak

Hey guys, So my SB-Z has been working fine since reinstalling the drivers.
I got it set up to how I had it before and it sounds great as always, However I would like to know if having the Equalizer set to OFF is the same thing as having it ON and set to "Flat".

Because in testing it, The sound seems different when it's ON and set to "Flat" I can't really tell if it sounds better or not as it sounds great both ways. I would just like to be sure though for the best experience.
My only guess is that with it set to "Flat" it is normalizing the sound in real time? It seems to change the sound of games when using surround at 37% more than when I listen to music with all enhancements OFF.


----------



## KyadCK

AE-5 came in. Bye bye ZxR, forever.

Headphone amp sounds much better (along multiple ohm options; 16, 32, 150, 330, 600, instead of 32/600), new software is much better, as is the entire driver suite. Profiles are a nice addition.

My testing is done with lossless 24-bit 88.2Khz (4233kbps) .WAV music from Distant Worlds, so a good chunk of variety, combined with my HD700s.


----------



## Mahigan

Just an update...

I got my Condenser Mic to work correctly by using a different adapter plug (3.5 mm Socket to 6.35 mm (1/ 4 inch) Male to Female): https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01LPI9ULK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The one I was using prior was very basic and seems like it was causing distortion... one of these: https://www.amazon.ca/eBoot-Adapter-Female-Converter-Adaptor/dp/B01LVWSK2O/ref=pd_sim_107_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=FP3ZZA0S7NE9GGTPQZXA

Works fantastic now. Pretty decent little sound card for the money. The CrystalVoice features are really worth it.... especially the real time noise reduction feature.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Sound Blaster AE-5 will be definitely best PCI-E sound card for now.
> I really believe in that.
> But success of SBZ series is very hard to repeat.
> 
> They serve us great from 2011/2012.
> During that period many gamers decide to stay with Onboard sound cards and are not aware what they miss.
> No hard core gaming rig without dedicate sound card.
> It's sad looking people with TITAN, Fury X, GTX1080Ti, GTX1080, SLI/CF and Onboard audio.
> Every PC with i7 and 450-500$ worth GPU deserve SBZxR.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope price of SBZxR will now drop and she will become affordable for more people.
> Because card is really beast and worth for gaming on 5.1 system.


Yeah I agree that discrete sound cards and USB DACs will always be better.

To be fair, onboard has gotten better as of late.

As configured, my current board:

ESS 9018K2M DAC
Texas Instruments TPA6120A2 Amp
2x Texas Instruments OP1652 Op Amps
There is a switch function to go between the Realtek and the ESS ES9018. MSI was also kind enough to add a 6.35 mm headphone jack to the rear IO.

It won't hold a candle to discrete, but it has gotten better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahigan*
> 
> Just an update...
> 
> I got my Condenser Mic to work correctly by using a different adapter plug (3.5 mm Socket to 6.35 mm (1/ 4 inch) Male to Female): https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01LPI9ULK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> The one I was using prior was very basic and seems like it was causing distortion... one of these: https://www.amazon.ca/eBoot-Adapter-Female-Converter-Adaptor/dp/B01LVWSK2O/ref=pd_sim_107_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=FP3ZZA0S7NE9GGTPQZXA
> 
> Works fantastic now. Pretty decent little sound card for the money. The CrystalVoice features are really worth it.... especially the real time noise reduction feature.


Is the audio quality that much better on the Creative versus the Asus Xonar Essence STX 2? I am wondering if i the Asus is a better buy.

Some of the audiophile forums say that the Creative with custom Op Amps sounds better than the Essence STX 2 with custom op amps. in your case, the Asus (I have the Essence STX 1) has a 6.35mm recording and headphone out jack, so that kind of adapter is not needed. See below:



That said, you don't get the Creative software features. The ROG versions that Asus makes has their own gaming oriented features though.

I think the best option might be a good USB DAC, but I"m not sure which one for the money.

Also, how much better is audio quality on the condensor mics? USB out mics seem to be getting better these days in quality. I bought a used Blue Yeti, although I'm not doing anything for professional recording the way you are. The advantage is not having to provide Phantom Power on top of everything else.

Edit: Just realized I made a typo. Meant to say how much better audio quality is on the mics that need Phantom Power versus the USB mics. Typing when half asleep ...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Also, how much better is audio quality on the condensor mics? USB out mics seem to be getting better these days in quality. I bought a used Blue Yeti, although I'm not doing anything for professional recording the way you are. The advantage is not having to provide Phantom Power on top of everything else.


The Blue Yeti _is_ a condenser mic. It just has a USB board built in like the AT2020USB. It;s a standard XLR/Phantom Power mic with all the electronics you need to send a USB signal built into the mic itself.

In comparison, Mahigan and I are running our sound through a mic amp into our sound cards to take advantage of better ADCs and the software suite that comes with a SB card is all, it isn't a massively different technology or anything, just a more costly one with more features.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahigan*
> 
> Just an update...
> 
> I got my Condenser Mic to work correctly by using a different adapter plug (3.5 mm Socket to 6.35 mm (1/ 4 inch) Male to Female): https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01LPI9ULK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> The one I was using prior was very basic and seems like it was causing distortion... one of these: https://www.amazon.ca/eBoot-Adapter-Female-Converter-Adaptor/dp/B01LVWSK2O/ref=pd_sim_107_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=FP3ZZA0S7NE9GGTPQZXA
> 
> Works fantastic now. Pretty decent little sound card for the money. The CrystalVoice features are really worth it.... especially the real time noise reduction feature.


Good to hear! That would be why I didn't notice I guess, my ZxR had a 1/4th natively so I didn't end up using any adapters.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> AE-5 came in. Bye bye ZxR, forever.
> 
> Headphone amp sounds much better (along multiple ohm options; 16, 32, 150, 330, 600, instead of 32/600), new software is much better, as is the entire driver suite. Profiles are a nice addition.
> 
> My testing is done with lossless 24-bit 88.2Khz (4233kbps) .WAV music from Distant Worlds, so a good chunk of variety, combined with my HD700s.


Again I am not trusting creative with nothing. the only useful thing they had with their card had the box external built in microphone. sbx which I didn't really like compare to dolby headphones. and it had Texsa instruments dac which ESS is a lot better. this card might be good but it's not great. no one neefs 32bit 320 Khz. and leds... they could make this card much cheaper. and let's not forget creative fake driver updates, just changing the date on the files.. really


----------



## chyrak

Anyone got an idea about the equalizer? OFF vs Flat
Reading online it seems having it ON and set to Flat would be the best way to do it. As having it OFF leaves it up to your music player/game to decide instead. But it's just random tidbits unrelated to the SB-Z I found online so could be mistaken.

At the moment I have it ON and set to Flat and like the way it sounds in games, With it OFF and my headphones set to 60% volume which is really loud for me, Certain highs can make me jump like if I'm playing Overwatch and Tracer says HI LOVE!!....Shock to the ears. However with it set to ON and Flat at 60% volume the same high doesn't seem as sharp on the ears. One of the only things that's very noticeable to me. But as it's a game it could be due to other things like distance and relative location to me so it could be a bad example.


----------



## Dair76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> AE-5 came in. Bye bye ZxR, forever.
> 
> Headphone amp sounds much better (along multiple ohm options; 16, 32, 150, 330, 600, instead of 32/600), new software is much better, as is the entire driver suite. Profiles are a nice addition.
> 
> My testing is done with lossless 24-bit 88.2Khz (4233kbps) .WAV music from Distant Worlds, so a good chunk of variety, combined with my HD700s.


Hi KyadCK. Are Creative still using SBX for virtual surround sound, or have they got something new with the AE-5?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> AE-5 came in. Bye bye ZxR, forever.
> 
> Headphone amp sounds much better (along multiple ohm options; 16, 32, 150, 330, 600, instead of 32/600), new software is much better, as is the entire driver suite. Profiles are a nice addition.
> 
> My testing is done with lossless 24-bit 88.2Khz (4233kbps) .WAV music from Distant Worlds, so a good chunk of variety, combined with my HD700s.
> 
> 
> 
> Again I am not trusting creative with nothing. the only useful thing they had with their card had the box external built in microphone. sbx which I didn't really like compare to dolby headphones. and it had Texsa instruments dac which ESS is a lot better. this card might be good but it's not great. no one neefs 32bit 320 Khz. and leds... they could make this card much cheaper. and let's not forget creative fake driver updates, just changing the date on the files.. really
Click to expand...

Good for you, but why are you in this thread and not, for example, the headphone club? This is obviously not a thread relevant to your interests.

And no, the AE-5 uses a ESS ES9016K2M SABRE32, not a TI DAC. Honestly there is nothing that competes besides maybe ASUS in total featureset, so I'm not sure where your argument about price stems from.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dair76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> AE-5 came in. Bye bye ZxR, forever.
> 
> Headphone amp sounds much better (along multiple ohm options; 16, 32, 150, 330, 600, instead of 32/600), new software is much better, as is the entire driver suite. Profiles are a nice addition.
> 
> My testing is done with lossless 24-bit 88.2Khz (4233kbps) .WAV music from Distant Worlds, so a good chunk of variety, combined with my HD700s.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi KyadCK. Are Creative still using SBX for virtual surround sound, or have they got something new with the AE-5?
Click to expand...

They call it the "BlasterX Acoustic Engine" now, but it's the same 5 things as before; Surround, Crystalizer, Bass, Smart Volume, Dialog Plus. The difference is mainly that it now supports virtual 7.1, and there is a "Direct" mode for headphones alone with more ohm option supports. And Scout 2.0 I guess.


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They call it the "BlasterX Acoustic Engine" now, but it's the same 5 things as before; Surround, Crystalizer, Bass, Smart Volume, Dialog Plus. The difference is mainly that it now supports virtual 7.1, and there is a "Direct" mode for headphones alone with more ohm option supports. And Scout 2.0 I guess.


If you still have the Soundblaster Z could you get some output recordings (as in headphone out to line in) of both and do a comparison video in the same place in a game like BF1 with its Hifi mode? Would be great to hear if they have made any improvements or not.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Good for you, but why are you in this thread and not, for example, the headphone club? This is obviously not a thread relevant to your interests.
> 
> And no, the AE-5 uses a ESS ES9016K2M SABRE32, not a TI DAC. Honestly there is nothing that competes besides maybe ASUS in total featureset, so I'm not sure where your argument about price stems from.
> They call it the "BlasterX Acoustic Engine" now, but it's the same 5 things as before; Surround, Crystalizer, Bass, Smart Volume, Dialog Plus. The difference is mainly that it now supports virtual 7.1, and there is a "Direct" mode for headphones alone with more ohm option supports. And Scout 2.0 I guess.


I know this card has ESS dac chip. I post for the people here so they know what they are going to buy. I posted a video already a review on thr ae5 also on headfi. you bought ZXR and moved to ae5. so you know all the issues it had and if not that something else. this company try hard to make something new. but they add all other thing we don't need. leds at least is one of them. be happy with your card, but say exactly what it is bringing to the table and not just how it looks like. again there is already in depth review you can find if you haven't yet.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They call it the "BlasterX Acoustic Engine" now, but it's the same 5 things as before; Surround, Crystalizer, Bass, Smart Volume, Dialog Plus. The difference is mainly that it now supports virtual 7.1, and there is a "Direct" mode for headphones alone with more ohm option supports. And Scout 2.0 I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> If you still have the Soundblaster Z could you get some output recordings (as in headphone out to line in) of both and do a comparison video in the same place in a game like BF1 with its Hifi mode? Would be great to hear if they have made any improvements or not.
Click to expand...

That would color the sound due to the DAC and ADC, if you just wanted to hear surround improvements i'd need to do Optical out with SBX/Stero Mix and feed it to optical in (which the AE-5 does not have), or hope that the What U Hear feature takes from the outgoing final sound buffer.

I do still have both, but it would take me a considerable amount of time as I'm building a theater room atm.









For the Z-series, what SBX settings are you using? I'd need to use what you have against what profiles I have available, as the shear variability in options could throw off the test as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Good for you, but why are you in this thread and not, for example, the headphone club? This is obviously not a thread relevant to your interests.
> 
> And no, the AE-5 uses a ESS ES9016K2M SABRE32, not a TI DAC. Honestly there is nothing that competes besides maybe ASUS in total featureset, so I'm not sure where your argument about price stems from.
> They call it the "BlasterX Acoustic Engine" now, but it's the same 5 things as before; Surround, Crystalizer, Bass, Smart Volume, Dialog Plus. The difference is mainly that it now supports virtual 7.1, and there is a "Direct" mode for headphones alone with more ohm option supports. And Scout 2.0 I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I know this card has ESS dac chip. I post for the people here so they know what they are going to buy. I posted a video already a review on thr ae5 also on headfi. you bought ZXR and moved to ae5. so you know all the issues it had and if not that something else. this company try hard to make something new. but they add all other thing we don't need. leds at least is one of them. be happy with your card, but say exactly what it is bringing to the table and not just how it looks like. again there is already in depth review you can find if you haven't yet.
Click to expand...

Currently I have found no problems, except that I wish the AE-5 retained the 1/4th jacks the ZxR used.

The one and only issue I had with the ZxR was it disappearing when the PC went to sleep (and would re-appear after another sleep/wake cycle), so I disabled it going to sleep. I otherwise used it with no problems for years on end.

Absolutely no DAC is comparable to a Sound Blaster or Xonar. Nor is any receiver or pre-amp. They are literally only comparable to each other. Likewise, I never said a thing about how the AE-5 _looks_;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> AE-5 came in. Bye bye ZxR, forever.
> 
> Headphone amp sounds much better (along multiple ohm options; 16, 32, 150, 330, 600, instead of 32/600), new software is much better, as is the entire driver suite. Profiles are a nice addition.
> 
> My testing is done with lossless 24-bit 88.2Khz (4233kbps) .WAV music from Distant Worlds, so a good chunk of variety, combined with my HD700s.


I also found one video review (and none from searching for your recent posts) that wasn;t just a "hands on", and it says the same as I did with numbers;






Who cares if they add more things you wont use? You don't see me complaining that my DN-500AV comes with RCA outs just because I use only XLR out, and it's already stupid cheap compared to every other high-end sound card anyway.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> >>
> Reinstalled windows and reinstalled creative driver
> >>
> 
> The point is that Windows will LIKELY update them to the new, bad drivers when it updates....as long as Creative has these flakey drivers at Windows update.
> 
> The issue is not with the Creative Soundblaster Drivers but the "Sound Blaster Controller" Drivers. All I can say is that I did what I described above by reverting to the older driver with device manager, it still has the older, working "Sound Blaster Controller" driver active and works. (Whether it will overwrite it the next time Windows updates, I don't know).
> 
> But you can also do:
> 
> * In Windows, in the Search enter "drivers" and then click on "Change Device Installation Settings". Because you can DISABLE that Windows also updates drivers with windows update.
> (There are other ways to do it, check here in the thread, some people already mentioned it)
> 
> * Use this "Win Update Mini Tool" and if you can hide this update. (In my case this however doesn't work. It shows the Creative update in my History but I cannot do anything with this. But as said, not important since it is not active anyway.
> 
> * Disable automatic updates of Windows altogether for the time being, with Windows or with this Win Update Mini Tool
> 
> * "Simply" use the speaker output instead for the time being, until Creative fixes the driver.
> That being said, I have this Soundblaster Z for a long time already and don't have any problems with it whatsover (aside from THIS problem with the latest driver).


Heres my question: Did your headphone jack stop working or does the front panel connector *also NOT* send the audio to the front port? I just did the same thing as you. I reinstalled windows. I installed the latest Win10 drivers from Creative. Speakers and Headphones were working fine for about an hour. Then nothing. And that headphone jack is totally dead. I dont even get the feedback from plugging the headphones in. Now, this problem plagued me a few weeks ago. I decided to move my sound card to a different pcie slot. When I did that everything started working again. I figured the slot was the problem. Now, in the new slot it worked for a couple weeks and through the reformat/reinstall of Win10 today. So, it worked for about 3-4 hrs.

Its really not feasible to be switching my headphones and speaker plug. One of the main reasons I got the card was to be able to keep both plugged in and being able to switch on the fly. I wouldnt even care if I had to keep it plugged in via the front panel. But even that is toast now.

Last question (sorry): How long have you been able to use the older controller drivers without problems?


----------



## arcDaniel

Is the new Software from the AE-5 compatible with the soundblaster z ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcDaniel*
> 
> Is the new Software from the AE-5 compatible with the soundblaster z ?


I doubt it as it's part of the driver suite, but if you try to install it it'll likely just tell you there are no compatible products in the system, so no harm in trying I guess.


----------



## jediblr

Hi, now i am using Creative Sound Blaster Omni Surround 5.1 with Sennheiser HD 598 mostly in games and some videos, for music and movies got denon +paradigm hi-fi set up, so in my comp i need only game sound.. i can go for Creative Sound Blaster Z (yep i know that AE-5 is top) Q: is Sound Blaster Z better for my Sennheiser HD 598 in games? May be better 3d position?
sorry for my english.


----------



## umeng2002

There's no reason why someone couldn't hack the drivers to work on the SBz.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> There's no reason why someone couldn't hack the drivers to work on the SBz.


If the AE-surround is like the one on the SBx-G5(both use the blaster x audio engine), then i'd rather hack the SB-Z drivers to use with SBx-AE-5.


----------



## BigBeard86

So the new AE-5 has different processing than SBZ's sbx?

Has anyone upgraded to tell the difference?


----------



## Gregix

@jediblr

jup you will have better 3d sound positioning.
If you care for it, take z, zx or that newer AE-5.
Warning thou, you will be called "cheater" in games where you gain benefit from its 3d positioning and better foes positions.

Zx plus decent 144hz monitor and I jumped from 1.1-1.2FR to 1.86, where from 1.2 to 1.7 took me 2-3 months.


----------



## jediblr

@Gregix
Big thx , got my Sound blaster Z


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBeard86*
> 
> So the new AE-5 has different processing than SBZ's sbx?
> 
> Has anyone upgraded to tell the difference?


I had the SBx G5, which also uses the "blasterX acoustic engine" instead of SBX, and it is vastly different when it comes to virtual surround(worse IMHO).


----------



## Gregix

Lol, there should be tendency to improve things....how they could fkd this in next gen?


----------



## DocYoda

I have the sound blaster zxr soundcard and a logitech z906 5.1 speaker system. My bass slider is grayed out... any workaround for this?


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> I have the sound blaster zxr soundcard and a logitech z906 5.1 speaker system. My bass slider is grayed out... any workaround for this?


i have same setup except i have zxr, but if you go under speakers headphones tab on the z co trol panel, untick the bass option or tick it, and it should be open.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> I have the sound blaster zxr soundcard and a logitech z906 5.1 speaker system. My bass slider is grayed out... any workaround for this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not sure why anyone would want to do that with the z906 speakers as they already have some killer bass as it is. I have mine turned down on the control module...lol. Seriously the bass kicks hard on these speakers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> i have same setup except i have zxr, but if you go under speakers headphones tab on the z co trol panel, untick the bass option or tick it, and it should be open.


I did that and the bass slider is still grayed out. Though I am not sure I would need it...lol.


----------



## Nawafwabs

i feel my games feel better when i disable sound blaster z

is there any tweaks for driver or setting?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawafwabs*
> 
> i feel my games feel better when i disable sound blaster z
> 
> is there any tweaks for driver or setting?


Call a therapist to talk about your feelings


----------



## Nawafwabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Call a therapist to talk about your feelings


thank you for your help


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nawafwabs*
> 
> i feel my games feel better when i disable sound blaster z
> 
> is there any tweaks for driver or setting?


Try to monitor the audio processes while the game's running, wouldn't surprise me if they're using more CPU and/or RAM then they should and causing the game to stutter. Alternatively try the Z with a very basic audio format and see if it 'feels different'.

Micro stuttering can be very subtle but noticeable when you can actually compare on-off, basically anything in the system can cause various levels of stuttering and especially with the windows 10 kernel...


----------



## thrgk

I have the SBZ and use my dt990 pro 250ohm headphones in it, would I benefit from adding a separate SEC and connecting the sbz to the dac and dt990 to the dac? Or should I get an dac and amp. Just want the best surround headphone experience possible

Thank you

Edit. Or would I be best to go to the ae5


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I have the SBZ and use my dt990 pro 250ohm headphones in it, would I benefit from adding a separate SEC and connecting the sbz to the dac and dt990 to the dac? Or should I get an dac and amp. Just want the best surround headphone experience possible
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Edit. Or would I be best to go to the ae5


The SBZ I think is strong enough to drive the Dt990 pro 250 ohms, might not the 600 ohms . you won't need external DAC, if you do already go for the AE-5 .

I still think the GSX 1000 have better surround than the AE-5 , not sure about GSX VS ESS Sabre chipset . but if you don't want to mess with AMP's then just go for AE-5 . if you want good amp that I have and doesn't change the type of the sound and keep it natural is the Objective 2+ .

I have the Mayflowerelectronics Objective 2+ , there are 2 companies which makes this AMP's and AMP's+DAC's. just went for it because it was cheaper with delivery .

I use windows volume 100% and 50% on the AMP + Gain button , it's very loud and you have even more room to go louder.


----------



## Mokona512

I was wondering, are there any driver mods for the sound blaster Z "Pro studio" software. Looking just to get rid of the annoyingly slow transition effects.

Since profiles do not change the speaker config, e.g., I have to manually go to the different tabs in order to make adjustments for my speakers.

The transition animations take nearly 2 seconds to complete, and there is no option to disable the animations.

Overall, I just want to disable or at least shorten the transition animation length.


----------



## Gregix

try BlasterX acoustic engine lite. U must register on creative site to get key for install. Anyway worth try. And there is small glitch u can....


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregix*
> 
> try BlasterX acoustic engine lite. U must register on creative site to get key for install. Anyway worth try. And there is small glitch u can....


it works for all Z series? z zx zxr


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> it works for all Z series? z zx zxr


It's just a virtual device like razer surround(just worse), and in no way a driver for the SB-Z.


----------



## darkymtp

And from what I know if you attach it to a stereo card it will expose a stereo card to Windows. Games that rely on this information will not send 5.1 sounds to BlasterX.


----------



## LunaP

I"m honestly surprised Creative hasn't released a successor to the Z series yet. Its been what 4 years now?


----------



## RaXelliX

Actually they have just recently. It's called Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5.
https://us.creative.com/p/sound-cards/sound-blasterx-ae-5


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Actually they have just recently. It's called Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5.
> https://us.creative.com/p/sound-cards/sound-blasterx-ae-5


Yeah, the real surprising thing is that this new sound card has no HDMI connectivity, and correct me if I'm wrong no 7 channel support.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah, the real surprising thing is that this new sound card has no HDMI connectivity, and correct me if I'm wrong no 7 channel support.


since it looks like a base model heres hoping for a pro model similar to how the ZxR is to the Z


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> since it looks like a base model heres hoping for a pro model similar to how the ZxR is to the Z


That would be interesting in the sense that the AE-5 is actually a better DAC than the ZxR, so better sound quality. I wonder if they're willing to venture into the $250-300 price territory again? It is very hard to justify for a gaming sound card.

My dream sound card is a new, digital only X-Fi card with 7 channel DSP, aesthetics like the AE-5, no power connector, and the following outputs: HDMI, RCA coaxial, optical TOSLINK, and USB. Never going to happen of course.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> Actually they have just recently. It's called Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5.
> https://us.creative.com/p/sound-cards/sound-blasterx-ae-5
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the real surprising thing is that this new sound card has no HDMI connectivity, and correct me if I'm wrong no 7 channel support.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> since it looks like a base model heres hoping for a pro model similar to how the ZxR is to the Z
> 
> 
> 
> That would be interesting in the sense that the AE-5 is actually a better DAC than the ZxR, so better sound quality. I wonder if they're willing to venture into the $250-300 price territory again? It is very hard to justify for a gaming sound card.
> 
> My dream sound card is a new, digital only X-Fi card with 7 channel DSP, aesthetics like the AE-5, no power connector, and the following outputs: HDMI, RCA coaxial, optical TOSLINK, and USB. Never going to happen of course.
Click to expand...

It isn't hard to justify at all. Scout, SB Surround, and Crystal Voice are superior to any other software solution available as of now.

Likewise, the DAC/Amp on this $150 sound card completely murders the $280+ O2+ODAC combo, which is a popular recommendation for "cheap" headphone DAC/AMP. O2, ZxR, X-Fi Titanium, not even remotely close. I gave away my O2 and ZxR the day the AE-5 came in and haven't looked back. In 150ohm mode my HD700s get to painful levels of volume at max, which I can upload a demo of later if you like, and it still has a 330 and 600ohm rating after that. The only ones it is hard to justify to are people who are not going to invest in better sound than onboard or a USB gaming headset, or ones who want to go even better which will run them into the thousands.


The power input is only for the RGB lighting, it is not required to run the card at full capacity.
You have USB ports on your motherboard, including power isolated ones on modern boards. There is no special protocol for Sound Cards to make use of that would make them different from other USB ports, as they are packet based.
HDMI is on your GPU which is where it should be since HDMI is not capable of sending only audio; it must send video as well. There is no special protocol for Sound Cards to make use of that would make them different from other HDMI ports, as they are packet based.

Define what this sound card you have imagined will *do* that your CPU, GPU, and USB expansion card will not, given it would never use a DAC or Amp and you can run most (not Crystal Voice) Sound Blaster software on your CPU.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It isn't hard to justify at all. Scout, SB Surround, and Crystal Voice are superior to any other software solution available as of now.
> 
> Likewise, the DAC/Amp on this $150 sound card completely murders the $280+ O2+ODAC combo, which is a popular recommendation for "cheap" headphone DAC/AMP. O2, ZxR, X-Fi Titanium, not even remotely close. I gave away my O2 and ZxR the day the AE-5 came in and haven't looked back. In 150ohm mode my HD700s get to painful levels of volume at max, which I can upload a demo of later if you like, and it still has a 330 and 600ohm rating after that. The only ones it is hard to justify to are people who are not going to invest in better sound than onboard or a USB gaming headset, or ones who want to go even better which will run them into the thousands.
> 
> 
> The power input is only for the RGB lighting, it is not required to run the card at full capacity.
> You have USB ports on your motherboard, including power isolated ones on modern boards. There is no special protocol for Sound Cards to make use of that would make them different from other USB ports, as they are packet based.
> HDMI is on your GPU which is where it should be since HDMI is not capable of sending only audio; it must send video as well. There is no special protocol for Sound Cards to make use of that would make them different from other HDMI ports, as they are packet based.
> 
> Define what this sound card you have imagined will *do* that your CPU, GPU, and USB expansion card will not, given it would never use a DAC or Amp and you can run most (not Crystal Voice) Sound Blaster software on your CPU.


Good points, so rather than HDMI I'll say I2S over HDMI.

Didn't know this might be better than the ODAC/O2 combo. As for what I want, I want actual hardware acceleration for OpenAL games, processed by a sound card that supports 7 channels. Hardware acceleration sounds considerably better than the software solution offered by Sound Core3D models and alternatives like OpenAL Soft and Rapture3D.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It isn't hard to justify at all. Scout, SB Surround, and Crystal Voice are superior to any other software solution available as of now.
> 
> Likewise, the DAC/Amp on this $150 sound card completely murders the $280+ O2+ODAC combo, which is a popular recommendation for "cheap" headphone DAC/AMP. O2, ZxR, X-Fi Titanium, not even remotely close. I gave away my O2 and ZxR the day the AE-5 came in and haven't looked back. In 150ohm mode my HD700s get to painful levels of volume at max, which I can upload a demo of later if you like, and it still has a 330 and 600ohm rating after that. The only ones it is hard to justify to are people who are not going to invest in better sound than onboard or a USB gaming headset, or ones who want to go even better which will run them into the thousands.
> 
> 
> The power input is only for the RGB lighting, it is not required to run the card at full capacity.
> You have USB ports on your motherboard, including power isolated ones on modern boards. There is no special protocol for Sound Cards to make use of that would make them different from other USB ports, as they are packet based.
> HDMI is on your GPU which is where it should be since HDMI is not capable of sending only audio; it must send video as well. There is no special protocol for Sound Cards to make use of that would make them different from other HDMI ports, as they are packet based.
> 
> Define what this sound card you have imagined will *do* that your CPU, GPU, and USB expansion card will not, given it would never use a DAC or Amp and you can run most (not Crystal Voice) Sound Blaster software on your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good points, so rather than HDMI I'll say I2S over HDMI.
> 
> Didn't know this might be better than the ODAC/O2 combo. As for what I want, I want actual hardware acceleration for OpenAL games, processed by a sound card that supports 7 channels. Hardware acceleration sounds considerably better than the software solution offered by Sound Core3D models and alternatives like OpenAL Soft and Rapture3D.
Click to expand...

I2S:
Quote:


> I²S, pronounced eye-squared-ess, is an electrical serial bus interface standard used for connecting digital audio devices together. *It is used to communicate PCM audio data between integrated circuits in an electronic device.*


Problem though: HDMI 1.4a _already outputs_ 7.1 PCM to HDMI devices like receivers, and HDMI 2 bumps that from 8 to 32 channels. And again the requiring video data thing, Windows will recognize an HDMI receiver as a monitor whether it has a display on it or not due to the HDMI handshake process.

Specifically with my HD700s (and to me, because audio is subjective), it is absolutely better than my O2/ODAC. My jaw actually dropped and a shiver ran up my spine when I played a few songs from Distant Worlds on it, because before I used my AE-5 I had thought my HD700s were a waste of money over my HD598s due to the O2.

The DSP in the AE-5 does support 7.1, but only to downsample it to 2.0 with SBX Surround. It only supports 5.1 natively via 3.5mm out or Optical (non-PCM) out. Your GPU supports 8 channels, provided you have something to send it to. Actually your 1080 has HDMI 2.0, so it supports 32 of them, in 24/192khz lossless PCM.

OpenAL has not been hardware accelerated since XP. This is not Creative's fault, but Microsoft's. You will not get your wish.

If you want a 7.1 physical out sound card, Asus made a new one recently. But then you don't get Creative's features.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> OpenAL has not been hardware accelerated since XP. This is not Creative's fault, but Microsoft's. You will not get your wish.
> 
> If you want a 7.1 physical out sound card, Asus made a new one recently. But then you don't get Creative's features.


You're thinking of DirectSound3D. Microsoft has nothing to do with OpenAL. Most OpenAL games support hardware acceleration, though some require tweaking. Creative's features are what I want, namely the hardware acceleration from the DSP. But I did say initially I won't get my wish since hardware acceleration has been gone from Creative sound cards since X-Fi.


----------



## Giustaf

Hello,
I have a problem with Creative Zx, the sound of the microphone on Team Speak is muffled, I have tried all the available settings (creative/windows/teamspeak).

I connect my Sennheiser PC360 headphones to ACM.

Installed Drivers: Latest Release for Windows 10 64bit

Can I try with PAX drivers?


----------



## Glasofruix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It isn't hard to justify at all. Scout, SB Surround, and Crystal Voice are superior to any other software solution available as of now.


Are we talking just software? Because sennheiser's own surround solution blows sbx/bxae away.


----------



## boredgunner

Okay so I'm trying to troubleshoot a Sound Blaster Omni 5.1, not a Z series but close enough. Trying to get surround sound working via optical S/PDIF to an A/V receiver, but I can only get Stereo working.

Using the Dolby Digital Live encoder, but this is the cause of the issue. It's not working. The receiver is still only receiving PCM and can only do stereo. OS is Windows 7 Professional 64-bit (I'm going to upgrade the machine to a clean install of Windows 10 Pro 64-bit and hope that fixes it). Firmware on the Omni is up to date and I just reinstalled the drivers. Has anyone else had this issue? I've never heard of these encoders not working in Windows 7.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glasofruix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It isn't hard to justify at all. Scout, SB Surround, and Crystal Voice are superior to any other software solution available as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> Are we talking just software? Because sennheiser's own surround solution blows sbx/bxae away.
Click to expand...

Been in that thread, that's debatable.

It has zero match for Scout and Crystal Voice though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Okay so I'm trying to troubleshoot a Sound Blaster Omni 5.1, not a Z series but close enough. Trying to get surround sound working via optical S/PDIF to an A/V receiver, but I can only get Stereo working.
> 
> Using the Dolby Digital Live encoder, but this is the cause of the issue. It's not working. The receiver is still only receiving PCM and can only do stereo. OS is Windows 7 Professional 64-bit (I'm going to upgrade the machine to a clean install of Windows 10 Pro 64-bit and hope that fixes it). Firmware on the Omni is up to date and I just reinstalled the drivers. Has anyone else had this issue? I've never heard of these encoders not working in Windows 7.


Check programs and features, the DTS and Dolby parts of the driver are usually installed separately, and should be listed on their own in addition to the Creative software.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Been in that thread, that's debatable.
> 
> It has zero match for Scout and Crystal Voice though.
> Check programs and features, the DTS and Dolby parts of the driver are usually installed separately, and should be listed on their own in addition to the Creative software.


Dolby Digital Live is installed. I'm guessing this sound card doesn't support DTS since it isn't in the software and isn't installed.

Other than installing Windows 10, I think the only troubleshooting steps remaining are seeing if some weird program or service is running that is stopping it, or Windows updates and hoping for the best. But I hope to clean install Windows 10 on that machine next week and hopefully that'll take care of it.


----------



## The Incredibles

hi

im using hyperx cloud 2 with soundblaster omni can you suggest me best settings for omni, for example surround %70 or bass %50.... and i watch movie play games and listen music


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Incredibles*
> 
> hi
> 
> im using hyperx cloud 2 with soundblaster omni can you suggest me best settings for omni, for example surround %70 or bass %50.... and i watch movie play games and listen music


ewwww a "gaming" headset... but seriously tweak the settings, nobody has the same ears whatever sounds good enough to you is what your awnser will be... but seriously think about investing in a good pair of cans and a seperate mic, your ears will thank you lol


----------



## rockn

If you have a nice extarnal amp/dac (magni/modi for example) and using the soundcard with optical out only to get the surround in game, I suggest you use/buy a SB Z.
The AE-5 Surround BlasterX is far worse then the SBX PRO that you have in the SBZ family.

Another good option could be using the SBX PRO software the x-fi mb3 but I prefer to have a soundcard sending the surround to my external dac/amp combo.

AE-5 is a fail in my opinion because instead of using the SBX PRO algorithm that is much better then that blasterX ****... they made a great soundcard with a poor surround engine.
That's just... I don't know... stupid?


----------



## The_Rocker

I have me a used ZxR on the way  Im planning to use it to drive my DT990 250Ohms and also plan to use the mic built into the ACM as well.

I will be setting Windows volume to 100% and using the ACM to control my headphone volume.

Any experience of this set up? Can I expect a good experience when gaming?

I have had an ASUS Xonar STX in the past a number of years ago and it was excellent. The ACM that comes with the ZxR is very appealing to me.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> I have me a used ZxR on the way  Im planning to use it to drive my DT990 250Ohms and also plan to use the mic built into the ACM as well.
> 
> I will be setting Windows volume to 100% and using the ACM to control my headphone volume.
> 
> Any experience of this set up? Can I expect a good experience when gaming?
> 
> I have had an ASUS Xonar STX in the past a number of years ago and it was excellent. The ACM that comes with the ZxR is very appealing to me.


I like the sound of ESS more than Texas instrument . I replaced my ZXR with Asus strix DLX Raid , and I had Xonar Phoebus before. I just like the ESS natural sound. the Texas instrument have more warm sound.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockn*
> 
> If you have a nice extarnal amp/dac (magni/modi for example) and using the soundcard with optical out only to get the surround in game, I suggest you use/buy a SB Z.
> The AE-5 Surround BlasterX is far worse then the SBX PRO that you have in the SBZ family.
> 
> Another good option could be using the SBX PRO software the x-fi mb3 but I prefer to have a soundcard sending the surround to my external dac/amp combo.
> 
> AE-5 is a fail in my opinion because instead of using the SBX PRO algorithm that is much better then that blasterX ****... they made a great soundcard with a poor surround engine.
> That's just... I don't know... stupid?


That was also my conclusion with the SBx-G5 - great external soundcard, with bad blasterX surround.
Dunno what Creative were thinking when they "upgraded" their virtual surround.

If they were smart, they should make SBX also avaialable on their new stuff - minimal costs, more potential buyers.


----------



## Paul17041993

I can bet they had to change it because of the adverse effects the old version had on stereo sound, bad mixing causes destructive waves that can completely destroy audio that isn't intended to be over-mixed.


----------



## rockn

never felt that problem


----------



## LunaP

Still running my T90s on my ZxR I love the clarity and havent had an issue yet, evetually may get a DAC since I draw up to 14 hours at a time or game listening to synthwave/electro as of late.


----------



## rockn

Question
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> So I wanted to write up this quick guide to gaming with the Sound Blaster Z/ZX/ZXR.


I have one doubt that is driving me crazy.

I have a SBZ connected via toslink to an External DAC/AMP that drive my AKG 712pro Headphone.
I have selected in windows 5.1 speaker and configure it as it should be.
I have activated the SBX function in the panel.

Now.... in speakers/headphone panel of the SBZ... what should i select? 5.1? or Headphone?
I have find that if I select 5.1 the surround seems stronger and maybe better (MAYBE) but then I hear strange sounds or better saying I hear stuff that if I select Headphone in the panel just disappear. I don't know if I'm MISSING background subtle sounds due to using the improper setup in the panel or I'm just hearing added noise that is not helping.

My setup is mainly for gaming.

So question is: How should i set up the SBZ panel: Headphone or 5.1?

Do you still use only surround effect on at 67% or 90%?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockn*
> 
> Question
> I have one doubt that is driving me crazy.
> 
> I have a SBZ connected via toslink to an External DAC/AMP that drive my AKG 712pro Headphone.
> I have selected in windows 5.1 speaker and configure it as it should be.
> I have activated the SBX function in the panel.
> 
> Now.... in speakers/headphone panel of the SBZ... what should i select? 5.1? or Headphone?
> I have find that if I select 5.1 the surround seems stronger and maybe better (MAYBE) but then I hear strange sounds or better saying I hear stuff that if I select Headphone in the panel just disappear. I don't know if I'm MISSING background subtle sounds due to using the improper setup in the panel or I'm just hearing added noise that is not helping.
> 
> My setup is mainly for gaming.
> 
> So question is: How should i set up the SBZ panel: Headphone or 5.1?
> 
> Do you still use only surround effect on at 67% or 90%?


TBH it is hard to say. I am using a wireless headset where the base unit connects via optical to my PC, not to my sound card but to the PCs onboard optical. It sounds really awesome when I use it. You OTOH are using a DAC of which I believe DACs are specifically designed for headsets. I believe that the switch in the SBZ control panel boosts the db signal in some way (though i am not sure). If you are using your SBZ card then I would definitely suggest using it in headphone mode, even more so if using a DAC. But I am not that familiar with DACs so maybe someone could confirm or refute my guess....


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockn*
> 
> Question
> I have one doubt that is driving me crazy.
> 
> I have a SBZ connected via toslink to an External DAC/AMP that drive my AKG 712pro Headphone.
> I have selected in windows 5.1 speaker and configure it as it should be.
> I have activated the SBX function in the panel.
> 
> Now.... in speakers/headphone panel of the SBZ... what should i select? 5.1? or Headphone?
> I have find that if I select 5.1 the surround seems stronger and maybe better (MAYBE) but then I hear strange sounds or better saying I hear stuff that if I select Headphone in the panel just disappear. I don't know if I'm MISSING background subtle sounds due to using the improper setup in the panel or I'm just hearing added noise that is not helping.
> 
> My setup is mainly for gaming.
> 
> So question is: How should i set up the SBZ panel: Headphone or 5.1?
> 
> Do you still use only surround effect on at 67% or 90%?


The control panel should be in Headphone mode. This tells the card to do HRTF for headphones and not virtual surround for speakers when SBX Surround is turned on.


----------



## l4m0r

Hey,

I'm planning to rruchase the Sound Blaster ZxR really soon and I got two questions about it before I buy it:

1) I'm planning to use the external "dock" to connect my headset (a Phillips Fidelio X2 with a V-Moda BoomPro) to the sound card. How do you connect the internal sound card with the external dock?

2) Does it decrease the audio quality in any way? Compared to using the real output of the internal soundcard?

Thanks a lot in advance!

Kind regards,


----------



## RaXelliX

Would it not make more sense to buy AE-5 instead of ZxR?. I mean if you're buying new anyway. Or is there a specific feature AE-5 lacks that ZxR has?
Plus AE-5 is cheaper.


----------



## l4m0r

Is the AE-5 superior to the ZxR? Does it even have an external dock?


----------



## RaXelliX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l4m0r*
> 
> Is the AE-5 superior to the ZxR? Does it even have an external dock?


No dock but i think the components on the board are better.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> No dock but i think the components on the board are better.


Someone on here mentioned that the AE-5 uses older or less capable drivers and software. Also to note is that the ZxR has a slighter higher db rating at 124 db compared to the AE-5s 122 db. Not even sure there would be a difference there in real life or even in digital....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RaXelliX*
> 
> No dock but i think the components on the board are better.
> 
> 
> 
> *Someone on here mentioned that the AE-5 uses older or less capable drivers* and software. Also to note is that the ZxR has a slighter higher db rating at 124 db compared to the AE-5s 122 db. Not even sure there would be a difference there in real life *or even in digital*....
Click to expand...

No one mentioned that because the AE-5 itself is newer than the newest ZxR drivers. SBConnect 2 also debuted with it, and thus can not be older than any other software.

SNR is a _DAC_ attribute, you would not see it in digital period.

The ZxR has the following advantages over the AE-5:

1/4th jacks for headphones/mic if you want them.
RCA Out for FL and FR if you want them.
RCA In separate from the mic.
Optical In.
124dB vs the AE-5s 122dB.
Swapable OP-Amps.
The AE-5 has the follwoing advantages over the ZxR:

Single slot without losing feature set.
Front panel audio connectors.
32bit/384khz vs the ZxR's 24bit/192khz.
Better headphone amp.
No sleep bug.
Better headphone ohm selection.
Cheaper.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> No one mentioned that because the AE-5 itself is newer than the newest ZxR drivers. SBConnect 2 also debuted with it, and thus can not be older than any other software.


Yes, they have:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockn*
> 
> If you have a nice extarnal amp/dac (magni/modi for example) and using the soundcard with optical out only to get the surround in game, I suggest you use/buy a SB Z.
> The AE-5 Surround BlasterX is far worse then the SBX PRO that you have in the SBZ family.
> 
> Another good option could be using the SBX PRO software the x-fi mb3 but I prefer to have a soundcard sending the surround to my external dac/amp combo.
> 
> AE-5 is a fail in my opinion because instead of using the SBX PRO algorithm that is much better then that blasterX ****... they made a great soundcard with a poor surround engine.
> That's just... I don't know... stupid?


----------



## jubair onik

just bought the Sparkos SS3601 and also ordered ss3602 for ZXR

anyone did try the SS3601 with LME49710HA Single to DIP8 Dual Opamp on ZXR??

and Also is there any good software for Audio analysing??


----------



## Casper123123123

Can anyone recommend please Opamp to change on ZxR? And screenshot where to change it? I would be very much appreciated for that


----------



## Whatisthisfor

I love this card (zxR). I use only Windows for gaming etc. Just curious, is there Linux support for the zxR, even inofficial or from third parties? I had to install Linux for some nerdy stuff and installed Steam just to look how its doing in games now so many years after steam OS, downloaded L4D2 and performance was awful with my high end Vega AIO and the "pro Linux drivers". But no sound, not even bad sound.


----------



## darkymtp

No support at all.


----------



## Paul17041993

Linux should detect it as a 5.1 compat soundcard with mic/line-in and the toslink ports, but that's about it. I don't remember the headphone port being usable, but someone's probably worked out the required configs by now...?


----------



## PrimE11

So I need to buy a new sound card, currently I have the Realtek ALC 887 onboard sound.

I was considering either the Soundblaster Play! 3 or the Soundblaster Z.

Does anyone of you guys have both of those and can tell me the difference between them?
Or if you don`t have the Play! 3, what big of a jump was the Soundblaster Z from your normal Realtek onboard sound?

Is it really worth the money, if you would leave out all the software tweaks like SBX and such, since I can get those already with the Soundblaster Play!3 for a lower price.

In Youtube Videos I can hear a big difference in games and a smaller but noticeable difference in music, but the question is how much of that different comes from the SBX Surround Sound and how much is from the soundcard quality itself.

Would be nice if you could share your experiences with me, thanks.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimE11*
> 
> So I need to buy a new sound card, currently I have the Realtek ALC 887 onboard sound.
> 
> I was considering either the Soundblaster Play! 3 or the Soundblaster Z.
> 
> Does anyone of you guys have both of those and can tell me the difference between them?
> Or if you don`t have the Play! 3, what big of a jump was the Soundblaster Z from your normal Realtek onboard sound?
> 
> Is it really worth the money, if you would leave out all the software tweaks like SBX and such, since I can get those already with the Soundblaster Play!3 for a lower price.
> 
> In Youtube Videos I can hear a big difference in games and a smaller but noticeable difference in music, but the question is how much of that different comes from the SBX Surround Sound and how much is from the soundcard quality itself.
> 
> Would be nice if you could share your experiences with me, thanks.


I have never used the Sound Blaster Play! 3 but I do have a Soundblaster Zx card. But I can tell the largest difference between the two. The Sound Blaster Play! 3 is all software emulation and though the Zx is also software emulation it also has the hardware to support more powerful functions like higher headphone amplification and optical out for better digital sound. If money is a big thing then go for the cheaper option. If not then the Zx and if you could afford a little more go for the new Sound BlasterX AE-5 card. There is a difference between them and you most definitely notice one when comparing the Play! 3 to the Zx and the AE-5.


----------



## RaXelliX

You seem to have some conflicting statements. You say you need to to buy a sound card but thern you doubt it will be worth it.

Let me put it this way - onboard sound on high end motherboards is ok if they use isolated circuitry and some decent integrated DAC like ESS Sabre. Howerer sound cards are that little bit extra better and are able to drive high end headphones and speaker systems better. I mean onboard audio will do that too but to a lesser extent. However most onboard audio uses just the Realtek chip - no isolated circuitry, no DAC and so on so compared to those the soundcard is defenetly a better choice. Compared to high end motherboard audio - less so.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimE11*
> 
> So I need to buy a new sound card, currently I have the Realtek ALC 887 onboard sound.
> I was considering either the Soundblaster Play! 3 or the Soundblaster Z.
> Does anyone of you guys have both of those and can tell me the difference between them?
> Or if you don`t have the Play! 3, what big of a jump was the Soundblaster Z from your normal Realtek onboard sound?
> Is it really worth the money, if you would leave out all the software tweaks like SBX and such, since I can get those already with the Soundblaster Play!3 for a lower price.
> In Youtube Videos I can hear a big difference in games and a smaller but noticeable difference in music, but the question is how much of that different comes from the SBX Surround Sound and how much is from the soundcard quality itself.
> Would be nice if you could share your experiences with me, thanks.


My two cents.
Pay the extra for the SB-Z card (buy used off eBay)

Might help to know what headphones you have or what headphones you are planning on buying in the near future.
The SB-Z should have a better DAC function, better op-amps and more powerful headphone amplifier.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimE11*
> 
> In Youtube Videos I can hear a big difference in games and a smaller but noticeable difference in music, but the question is how much of that different comes from the *SBX Surround Sound* and how much is from the soundcard quality itself.


SBX Surround has a massive impact on the sound, which is plenty times higher than the soundquality differences of the worst soundcard to the best.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Does anyone know how to get into the Sound Blaster ASIO control panel? Seem to remember it was an exe or something, but can't find any such....


----------



## PrimE11

I just ordered the soundblaster Z, I guess in the end one can speculate all he wants and just needs to try it to see the difference.

I skimmed through this thread and saw someone saying, that a dedicated soundcard has much more processing power and can handle multiple different sounds being played at the same time much better.

This was also my observation in those videos, while the sound was noticably clearer aswell, there was simply so many things you could hear more clearly and distinct from each other than with an onboard card, even with SBX turned off.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casper123123123*
> 
> Can anyone recommend please Opamp to change on ZxR? And screenshot where to change it? I would be very much appreciated for that


As someone say best results are from Sparkos Labs
2x Single
http://sparkoslabs.com/product/discrete-op-amp-ss3601/

and
+ 2x Dual
http://sparkoslabs.com/product/discrete-op-amp-ss3602/

This is after installation. Using spacers it's possible even to back shield after installation new op-amps.



You should replace these, if you changed sometimes BIOS chip example...





After installation them Sound Blaster ZxR worth almost 500$.
But you can change only two of them example. You will get improvement.
Guy who tested different Op-Amps was more satisfied with ASUS Xonar STX II until he tried Sparkos Labs op-amps on SBZxR. From that moment she become best PCI-E sound card for him and outperform STX II with any combination of Op-Amps. With them SBZxR get probably improvement and become better and for listening music. Because most experts say ASUS had advantage for music and Creative for gaming effects.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> As someone say best results are from Sparkos Labs
> 2x Single
> http://sparkoslabs.com/product/discrete-op-amp-ss3601/
> 
> and
> + 2x Dual
> http://sparkoslabs.com/product/discrete-op-amp-ss3602/
> 
> This is after installation. Using spacers it's possible even to back shield after installation new op-amps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should replace these, if you changed sometimes BIOS chip example...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After installation them Sound Blaster ZxR worth almost 500$.
> But you can change only two of them example. You will get improvement.
> Guy who tested different Op-Amps was more satisfied with ASUS Xonar STX II until he tried Sparkos Labs op-amps on SBZxR. From that moment she become best PCI-E sound card for him and outperform STX II with any combination of Op-Amps. With them SBZxR get probably improvement and become better and for listening music. Because most experts say ASUS had advantage for music and Creative for gaming effects.


Is there any benefit to getting the Dual discrete Op Amp?


----------



## tarunagg

The Volume Knob of my Creative zxr is kind of loose i can move it up and down like a inch or 2 how can i tight it?


----------



## chyrak

There is a new driver version on the windows update, And Windows update catalog.

6.0.105.10

This is newer than the other version which was 6.0.105.8 which messed up everyone's Z series cards. I'm going to go a head and try this newer updated one and report back what happens.
Looks like Microsoft pulled the older one finally and put in this new one. I hope it works. Here is a link to the new driver if you can't find it.

https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/ScopedViewInline.aspx?updateid=c878a0bb-6521-4c7b-9099-12bfb545f249

EDIT: Also I just read through the inf and ini files and this driver also seems to support the XAE5 and also mentions an XAE3.

EDIT2: I may have been mistaken. It actually seems to be something about a new codec type for soundcore3d being type AE5?


----------



## chyrak

Do not install the new driver. I tried forcing the new one and I instant BSOD.
Why did I even try.

Also as I needed to sort my system out after that mess I decided to look into the driver version 6.0.103.0034

I immediately noticed the driver files and supporting files for it are completely different than the other two versions.
Turns out the driver version 6.0.103.0034 is actually designed for the audigy FX card not the Z series. The reason this driver "works" on our Z cards is explained below.

The driver files and inf for the 6.0.103.0034 version are called "ctafx.inf"
It contains different reg entries and default volume level adjustments for the Audigy FX card and only a single entry for the "sound blaster audio controller" which has the same id as our Z cards but is only a software controller and isn't the actual hardware. Which must be why the driver works. However from what I can see comparing the two drivers the volume levels and other settings are completely different from the actual Z driver.

The driver files and inf for for the 6.0.102.0050 version are called "ctHda.inf"
This one contains multiple entries for all the Z range of cards and even HdaBusfilter and soundcore3d settings and volume levels which is the chip the Z cards use "Soundcore3d" This is also the driver for Sound Blaster Z in device manager which is the actual hardware driver. The volume levels and other settings are completely different to the audigy FX driver above and are designed for the Z series. It even has it's own system latency settings for the Z series measured in "us" for example.

HKLM,%CtHdaCtlInfo%\11020023\CalibDelay,FrontLR, 0x00010001,0x000000c6 ;198us
(The (ctafx.inf) doesn't have these.

The reason the driver installs is due to the ID being the same on the Z and audigy FX for the software controller. Even though they are completely different cards! (Nice going creative), However no new DLL files are actually replaced when this driver installs. Instead it just adds all the ini files and other settings designed for the Audigy FX card into the system directories and config paths of the Z drivers.

Upon closer inspection I have also figured out the 6.0.105.10 drivers are designed for AE5 and AE3 only and do not work correctly on the Z even though it mentions soundcore3d they do not work. Don't install it!

TLDR;
The newest driver for any Z series card is actually 6.0.102.50.
Version 6.0.103.34 is designed for the Audigy FX card not the Z series of cards.
Installing 6.0.103.34 on your Z card only copies some ini files and settings files designed for use with the Audigy FX into your system directory and Z series cards driver and settings paths.
Creative are dumb and use the same ID for the software controller "Sound blaster audio controller" for multiple different cards.

By the way. The new windows 10 update is coming out in about two weeks, Which allows us to disable any updating of drivers on our system so we don't have to deal with this stuff anymore and without the need to mess around with group policy editor and or use powershell to hide updates.


----------



## Neon Lights

How can it be avoided having to set the WIndows Speaker Setup settings to from Stereo to 5.1 Surround after every reboot when wanting to use SBX Pro Surround over the Stereo 3.5mm/Front Speaker output?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon Lights*
> 
> How can it be avoided having to set the WIndows Speaker Setup settings to from Stereo to 5.1 Surround after every reboot when wanting to use SBX Pro Surround over the Stereo 3.5mm/Front Speaker output?


That's the default behavior. Just put the control panel Headphone mode, and the card will down sample to stereo.


----------



## ShadowOfLight

Hello,

New to the site, but have been monitoring it for the past few weeks.

I just bought a Sound Blaster Zx and am loving the sound quality after going through a 5.5 hour session calibrating it to match up with my Logitech Z-5500 speakers. "Studio Sound" as I'd like to call it









One problem I am noticing right off the bat is the line level IN is extremely low and can't seem to find a way to boost the level. Yes, I switched it in the control panel from MIC to LINE. I'm trying to rip some of my records and with my previous sound card, Auzentech Prelude 7.1, at 50%, it would be more than sufficient to record almost any vinyl. With this sound card, however, even at 100% and with one of my loudest records, I am barely reaching 70% peak level with Adobe Audition. I tried other methods, but the level is still extremely low. Playing the records is flawless, but I can't rip them at an acceptable level. No, I do not want to amplify/normalize the tracks.

I am currently running Windows 7 x64 with the latest drivers from SB's site. I installed them directly without touching the CD. Within Adobe, I'm using the Creative SBZ Series ASIO drivers that came with the main drivers.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## LocoDiceGR

This new driver is for RS3 Windows update probably.


----------



## DJ XtAzY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> As someone say best results are from Sparkos Labs
> 2x Single
> http://sparkoslabs.com/product/discrete-op-amp-ss3601/
> 
> and
> + 2x Dual
> http://sparkoslabs.com/product/discrete-op-amp-ss3602/
> 
> This is after installation. Using spacers it's possible even to back shield after installation new op-amps.
> 
> 
> 
> You should replace these, if you changed sometimes BIOS chip example...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After installation them Sound Blaster ZxR worth almost 500$.
> But you can change only two of them example. You will get improvement.
> Guy who tested different Op-Amps was more satisfied with ASUS Xonar STX II until he tried Sparkos Labs op-amps on SBZxR. From that moment she become best PCI-E sound card for him and outperform STX II with any combination of Op-Amps. With them SBZxR get probably improvement and become better and for listening music. Because most experts say ASUS had advantage for music and Creative for gaming effects.


I heard Burson Audio opamps are better, but are super expensive. I've seen people used the V5, but has anyone used the newer V6 Vivid or V6 Classic?

https://www.bursonaudio.com/creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-upgraded-with-supreme-sound-v5-op-amps/


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ XtAzY*
> 
> I heard Burson Audio opamps are better, but are super expensive. I've seen people used the V5, but has anyone used the newer V6 Vivid or V6 Classic?
> 
> https://www.bursonaudio.com/creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-upgraded-with-supreme-sound-v5-op-amps/


Those are not that expensive considering you get the whole set. Comparatively the other Opamps are more expensive if you get the whole set because the listed price is for one opamp.


----------



## kotletka

Sup guys.
I have a problem with my zxr card on win 10. Suddenly stopped working. I reinstalled drivers and it's working now but not headphones. Rolling back drivers to previous version not helped. I hear a tick on soundcard when change speakers/headphones mode but no sound output from headphones.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kotletka*
> 
> Sup guys.
> I have a problem with my zxr card on win 10. Suddenly stopped working. I reinstalled drivers and it's working now but not headphones. Rolling back drivers to previous version not helped. I hear a tick on soundcard when change speakers/headphones mode but no sound output from headphones.


Install those drivers: SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10.exe


----------



## kotletka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Install those drivers: SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10.exe


Setup is unable to detect supported product on your system.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kotletka*
> 
> Setup is unable to detect supported product on your system.


May be a problem with your card then. I have those driivers because windows pushed an update some time ago that made the headphone input not work,and i fixed it by rolling back to those drivers.


----------



## wsarahan

Guys i have an issue here, can someone help me?

After Windows 10 Fall creators update i had to reinstall my sound driver from Creative Z

When i tried to remove DDl and DTS from control panel i received a dll error and the setup was not able to remove it, so i removed the driver and made a ccleaner

When i installed the driver again i had no cinematic tab anymore... so no DDL and no DTS

I tried everything till i found this at Creative foruns:

*Hello, after you uninstall the driver and the dolby/dts pack go to the registry and delete all creative/ddl/dts entries

-current user/software - every ddl/dts/creative but probably you dont find any here...
-local machine/software - every creative/dd/dts from there and then go to wow6432node then delete creative and ddl/dts from there too.
driver sweeper and ccleaner also helpful but you have to go to the registry manually...

After that you can reinstall your driver and the cinematic tab will be back, the problem is the uninstaller doesnt delete the dolby/dts licence from the registry or maybe you deleted the creative folder from your program data folder.*

This worked, the driver installed with DDL and DTS and the cinematic tab

BUt i dont have at programs the DDL and DTS pack anymore, seems that DDL is working without the pack installed, how this can be? I have no option to remove DDL and DTS anymore at windows control panel

Is it right? should i do something or i`m ok?

Tks


----------



## kotletka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> May be a problem with your card then. I have those driivers because windows pushed an update some time ago that made the headphone input not work,and i fixed it by rolling back to those drivers.


Thx anyway. Managed to fix my problem by changing pci slot and installing 6.0.102.32 drivers. Guess it will work till next update.


----------



## ptmax13

Is there anybody that has updated to Fall Creators update?
Did everything went OK or do we wait for new drivers from Creative?


----------



## kurtextrem

Everything seems fine. I've been in the slow ring for a while and no issues.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptmax13*
> 
> Is there anybody that has updated to Fall Creators update?
> Did everything went OK or do we wait for new drivers from Creative?


I did. All is quite on the western front. But then again I only use Digital Out.

SB Audio Controller is 6.0.105.8 6/19/17
SB Z is 6.0.102.50 12/20/16

I didn't try to update them from the previous W10 version.

I did an upgrade to the new W10 version, not a fresh install.


----------



## Curseair

SBZ just stopped working all of a sudden for no reason kaput no sound, Reinstalled the drivers still not working, I'm using the headphone output.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Install those drivers: SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10.exe


That's some new driver for Sound Blaster ZxR?


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> That's some new driver for Sound Blaster ZxR?


Those are the current ones on Creative's support site, but I believe they're from January.


----------



## Vlada011

That's abnormal behavior unseen on other places.
Changing number or date for same drivers. INSANE.

I success to hide cable between ZxR and DBpro very nice.
It's not visible any more, almost.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> That's some new driver for Sound Blaster ZxR?


No,it's the ones i had since ever and never had an issue with,i keep them because Windows sometimes updates them and the headphone output does not work anymore.


----------



## williamdabastrd

I just updated Windows 10 and no longer have any sound from the default speaker out to my headphones any longer. Trying to roll back now...

EDIT: It seems there is no option in device manager to actually delete the downloaded drivers as there used to be? Trying to install via the drivers from Creative's site annoyingly reinstalls the ones that are distributed through Windows update for me.

EDIT 2: I was wrong, and simply needed to restart my computer. Reinstalling from the drivers on Creative's site rolled back the drivers fine for me and everything is working as before.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widil44*
> 
> No sound at all anymore. I can go back to the previous version to solve the problem, but I like to always have the latest drivers


Yeah even when I have told windows to leave this device alone it still gets auto driver updates. And each one breaks the audio for dedicated headphone and front panel audio. Except the latest Windows (1709) will not let me just roll back so now its manual uninstall and install of working drivers. Really getting sick of having to do this all the time


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *williamdabastrd*
> 
> I just updated Windows 10 and no longer have any sound from the default speaker out to my headphones any longer. Trying to roll back now...
> 
> EDIT: It seems there is no option in device manager to actually delete the downloaded drivers as there used to be? Trying to install via the drivers from Creative's site annoyingly reinstalls the ones that are distributed through Windows update for me.
> 
> EDIT 2: I was wrong, and simply needed to restart my computer. Reinstalling from the drivers on Creative's site rolled back the drivers fine for me and everything is working as before.


Which ones are you using? I have no option to roll them back via Device Manager. Manual uninstall and reinstall works for until the next reboot. And even when I tell Windows to leave it alone it ignores it and makes it the most recent, therefore breaking it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptmax13*
> 
> Is there anybody that has updated to Fall Creators update?
> Did everything went OK or do we wait for new drivers from Creative?


New Fall Update (1709) has completely broken sound. Started with headphone out not working. After reboot I lost 3.5mm speaker out. Rolled back. No change. Uninstalled drivers, reinstalled earlier version and no audio whatsoever. Reboot, Soundblaster cant detect device. Thorough wipe, clean registry keys. Installed driver from 2016. Device still not recognized. Put into other machine without Fall Creators Update and device is recognized and everything works. Keep in mind, this was after telling Windows to not update the drivers for this device.


----------



## ptmax13

Fall Creators update screwed my sound too. But I manage to fix everything by reinstalling latest creative drivers. No uninstalling or rolling back, I just installed the drivers again.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Which ones are you using? I have no option to roll them back via Device Manager. Manual uninstall and reinstall works for until the next reboot. And even when I tell Windows to leave it alone it ignores it and makes it the most recent, therefore breaking it.
> New Fall Update (1709) has completely broken sound. Started with headphone out not working. After reboot I lost 3.5mm speaker out. Rolled back. No change. Uninstalled drivers, reinstalled earlier version and no audio whatsoever. Reboot, Soundblaster cant detect device. Thorough wipe, clean registry keys. Installed driver from 2016. Device still not recognized. Put into other machine without Fall Creators Update and device is recognized and everything works. Keep in mind, this was after telling Windows to not update the drivers for this device.


Oh hell not this again. And I use DTS encoder out from an older Creative sound card, the X-Fi Titanium HD. I'm going to wait until they forcefully update my system.


----------



## texni

uninstalling the latest drivers and installing "SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_08.exe" from 2016 worked for me.


----------



## blunden

I'm considering buying a used Sound Blaster Z (retail version but without the beamforming mic) as I found one for a reasonable price. Is the mic that is normally bundled with it decent and does the advertised beamforming and echo cancellation something that works reasonably well in practice or is it just useless junk I would be unlikely to ever use anyway?


----------



## Axaion

The beamforming is total bs, it picks up everything or it sounds terrible if you put noise reduction on

pick your poison


----------



## blunden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axaion*
> 
> The beamforming is total bs, it picks up everything or it sounds terrible if you put noise reduction on
> 
> pick your poison


That remains true even with newer drivers? I got the feeling reading up on the subject a bit that there was a driver bug that stuck around for quite a while that caused the stereo mics to act like mono ones. Wouldn't that prevent the beamforming from working?

I just find it so weird that reviews seem to say the beamforming works properly while most users (who likely tested it once several years ago and then never again) claim it sucks. Are the reviewers simply so much less picky?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> That's some new driver for Sound Blaster ZxR?


That's for the Z, and Zx. The ZxRs latest driver is SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_05.exe.


----------



## Axaion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blunden*
> 
> That remains true even with newer drivers? I got the feeling reading up on the subject a bit that there was a driver bug that stuck around for quite a while that caused the stereo mics to act like mono ones. Wouldn't that prevent the beamforming from working?
> 
> I just find it so weird that reviews seem to say the beamforming works properly while most users (who likely tested it once several years ago and then never again) claim it sucks. Are the reviewers simply so much less picky?


Honestly wouldent know, i dont really update the driver since they usually just rename it

im using SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blunden*
> 
> That remains true even with newer drivers? I got the feeling reading up on the subject a bit that there was a driver bug that stuck around for quite a while that caused the stereo mics to act like mono ones. Wouldn't that prevent the beamforming from working?
> 
> I just find it so weird that reviews seem to say the beamforming works properly while most users (who likely tested it once several years ago and then never again) claim it sucks. Are the reviewers simply so much less picky?


The beamforming mic included with the Zx will pick up any sounds within the immediate area. If the room you are in is totally silent then it might do some good. But it is not really that great for group chat and playing games because it will pic up the sounds from your speakers. At the best the people on the other end will hear echoes of the game (and it is annoying) and your voice, at worst you will get feedback (though I think that may have been fixed with a driver update, not sure).


----------



## blunden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> The beamforming mic included with the Zx will pick up any sounds within the immediate area. If the room you are in is totally silent then it might do some good. But it is not really that great for group chat and playing games because it will pic up the sounds from your speakers. At the best the people on the other end will hear echoes of the game (and it is annoying) and your voice, at worst you will get feedback (though I think that may have been fixed with a driver update, not sure).


The Sound Blaster Zx does not come with the same mic as the Z as far as I can see. I'm specifically wondering about the Z as that's the one being sold.

The situation where I would use the mic is while gaming with speakers. Headphones are just too warm to be comfortable. At the same time, I want to minimize any echo or sound from the game affecting the other participants.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blunden*
> 
> The Sound Blaster Zx does not come with the same mic as the Z as far as I can see. I'm specifically wondering about the Z as that's the one being sold.
> 
> The situation where I would use the mic is while gaming with speakers. Headphones are just too warm to be comfortable. At the same time, I want to minimize any echo or sound from the game affecting the other participants.


I believe the one that comes with the Zx is the same but a little better because it is in the control unit.


----------



## THC Butterz

Could somebody please take a multimeter to the led on the SBZ and tell me what the voltage is... please please please!


----------



## blunden

I ended up buying the used retail card for the equivalent of $18 (without the box or accessories) in the end. It's in great shape and has the gold colored capacitors from what I can see.









Not sure whether to swap out my X-Fi XtremeMusic for it though. Any thoughts? One of the reasons I bought it was to simplify a future upgrade I'm considering.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blunden*
> 
> I ended up buying the used retail card for the equivalent of $18 (without the box or accessories) in the end. It's in great shape and has the gold colored capacitors from what I can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure whether to swap out my X-Fi XtremeMusic for it though. Any thoughts? One of the reasons I bought it was to simplify a future upgrade I'm considering.


I use the optical output with my own DAC and AMP, I like this card for the DSP features, so I couldn't care less about the caps and such... bought a used OEM off ebay for $30 a few years back.

I think I'm totally done with internally amplified sound in computers. External DACs and AMPs are so much better.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I use the optical output with my own DAC and AMP, I like this card for the DSP features, so I couldn't care less about the caps and such... bought a used OEM off ebay for $30 a few years back.
> 
> I think I'm totally done with internally amplified sound in computers. External DACs and AMPs are so much better.


I agree, but external amps are such a huge investment especially when adding in the cost of the speakers.


----------



## blunden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> I use the optical output with my own DAC and AMP, I like this card for the DSP features, so I couldn't care less about the caps and such... bought a used OEM off ebay for $30 a few years back.
> 
> I think I'm totally done with internally amplified sound in computers. External DACs and AMPs are so much better.


I was mostly interested in the comparison with my old PCI X-Fi card based on practical experience. I won't be using an external DAC anytime soon I think but good point regardless.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I agree, but external amps are such a huge investment especially when adding in the cost of the speakers.


Eh... You can get a good DAC for less than $300 and headphone amp for less than $300 too.

I mean, it's more expensive than a soundcard... but I've had my DAC and AMP since 2008, and I don't need to get new ones anytime soon.

It's a good investment.

Although now, maybe look for a DAC with an HDMI port...


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Eh... You can get a good DAC for less than $300 and headphone amp for less than $300 too.
> 
> I mean, it's more expensive than a soundcard... but I've had my DAC and AMP since 2008, and I don't need to get new ones anytime soon.
> 
> It's a good investment.
> 
> Although now, maybe look for a DAC with an HDMI port...


I primarily use surround sound and do not use headphones that much at all unless I am in Skype, which has been like once in the last year...lol.
So it would be a amp. but this is for my computer room so not that much room for that kind of set up. Besides I already have a great speaker set, the Logitech z906 that I got like 3 years ago...lol


----------



## djriful

Anyone interested for a Zx? I no longer have a desktop so this card has been sitting in the original box for a while. Just PM me & I'll post it up on marketplace.


----------



## HydroKFC

Hey guys for people that are having trouble identifying the card and audio pops and cracks i make this little step by step guide on how to properly install this card.

*Before you start If your doing a fresh windows install disconnect your ethernet cable or wifi connection before doing anything. This is to avoid windows from installing the wrong sound blaster controller and sound blaster z version and audigy fx driver. *Do step 9 before starting from step 1*

1) Disable fast boot in bios, enable csm in bios and use legacy.(If you have multiple options for legacy like video op rom or pxe something...enable them and set to legacy). There is no need to install windows on legacy mode like some other users said. My card still didn't get detected back when i tried this on my 1st year of messing around with it.

2) Delay boot time or post timeout by about 10 seconds.

3) Disable all processor power saving features such as cool and quiet for amd and intel p states c states for cpu ect.

4) Disable HPET Event timer In Bios this helps with latency when playing music using asio api. Also fixes a bug on battlefield 4 with delayed audio.

5) Enable VD-T or virtualization in bios and reboot.

6) In windows 10 disable fast start up and link state power management in additional power saving settings for your windows power plan.

7)Update your chipset drivers and smbus drivers for your motherboard.I use driver booster to update all my chipset and motherboard drivers *(Important)*

8) Run CMD on admin and type *bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes* .This way when you put your pc to sleep or is idle windows doesn't stop the system timer when nothing is happening in order to conserve power and mess up your install with the dreadful there is not a supported product in your system.

9) Download O&O Shut up 10 go to the windows update section and block automatic driver updates and automatic app updates through windows update.This way windows wont reinstall the audigy xfi driver or recon3d driver like its the sound blaster's z.Reboot when it asks you to.

10) When you restart uninstall the driver normally if you have it installed. Go to device manager right click sound blaster z and delete driver permanently and reboot.Use ccleaner or the old driver sweeper 3.2.0 to get rid of the old registry keys from the previous install.

11) Install the march 3 2017 driver from creatives website and your golden.

12)As for Dolby and DTS not working on creators update 1709 follow this guys tutorial on Youtube it fixed it for me.

Link:





13) *NOT RECOMMENDED BUT :* If for any reason you still have issues ,and you've had this card for more than 2 years ,or since release date chances are that your gold plated connections are starting to corrode or getting a bit stained.

*If this is the case remove the card and disassemble the emi shield get some sanding paper and wrap it around a pencil or something that has a tip tiny and long enough to fit the holes on the back of the card. Plug it in and start scratching like if your sharpening a pencil or pulling in and out this way the accumulated dirt can be scratched off. *I know this is dangerous to the connections for the card.* But we can't really use amonia to clean the card since it will short it out.Clean with CRC or 99% isopropyl alcohol till the sand from the paper is completely removed. I tried using only CRC at first to clean the connections but since i didn't clean my card for 3 years the humidity in my room with the dirt make kind of a sticky layer of grime that no matter what i used it wouldn't come off. This is only in my case but check your connections first to see if they need a deep clean.

Windows 10 Creators Update tends to reset to stereo on every reboot you can use SBZ Switcher app on source forge and set it to auto start up to 5.1 on every boot this way you can force 5.1 and full range on speakers and headphones instead of doing it manually every time.

I don't like pax drivers but pax drivers have some latency fixes that robert integrated into the ini files for the driver. Im going to ask him if those latency tweaks can be activated without installing his custom driver. Since they make a huge difference when i tested with latency mon. This way i can make a batch file or paste the text here .

Also here is the registry patch a guy from this forum who got it from a creative rep a long time ago that fixes audio pops a bit . All credits go to him for getting it. Ill post the text from the reg file down below so you guys can make your own reg file to apply.

Ill keep updating this post with any new findings i come up with.

Hope all this helps.

Reg File Text:

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020023]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020024]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020025]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020026]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020027]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020033]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010


----------



## raya2

I have a Creative ZXR soundcard.

As u know, Its possible to change the output from headphone to speaker in the control software.

But Just from yesterday, When I change to "speaker", I have no sound (when I play a music and volume it up, Maybe a low hiss sound can be heard).

The headphone output works without problem, But the speaker output not working.

I had the "SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_04" & found out that there is a newer driver version "SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_05" and update to it. But it doesn't solved my problem.
I have windows 10 build 1607.

What should I do?
Is it a software-related problem?
Or my sound card is broken?


----------



## HydroKFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raya2*
> 
> I have a Creative ZXR soundcard.
> 
> As u know, Its possible to change the output from headphone to speaker in the control software.
> 
> But Just from yesterday, When I change to "speaker", I have no sound (when I play a music and volume it up, Maybe a low hiss sound can be heard).
> 
> The headphone output works without problem, But the speaker output not working.
> 
> I had the "SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_04" & found out that there is a newer driver version "SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_05" and update to it. But it doesn't solved my problem.
> I have windows 10 build 1607.
> 
> What should I do?
> Is it a software-related problem?
> Or my sound card is broken?


What driver version do you have in device manager ?


----------



## raya2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> What driver version do you have in device manager ?


6.0.102.50


----------



## HydroKFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raya2*
> 
> 6.0.102.50


Is that for the sound blaster z driver or the sound blaster controller?


----------



## raya2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydroKFC*
> 
> Is that for the sound blaster z driver or the sound blaster controller?


Both are the same = 6.0.102.50


----------



## ptmax13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raya2*
> 
> I have a Creative ZXR soundcard.
> 
> As u know, Its possible to change the output from headphone to speaker in the control software.
> 
> But Just from yesterday, When I change to "speaker", I have no sound (when I play a music and volume it up, Maybe a low hiss sound can be heard).
> 
> The headphone output works without problem, But the speaker output not working.
> 
> I had the "SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_04" & found out that there is a newer driver version "SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_05" and update to it. But it doesn't solved my problem.
> I have windows 10 build 1607.
> 
> What should I do?
> Is it a software-related problem?
> Or my sound card is broken?


I had similar problems with my Z.
One fine day one jack just stopped working.
I sent it for replacement and when the replacement arrived I had the same problem.
Turns out it was WIndows 10 to blame.
I just uninstalled the Creative drivers and software, rebooted, reinstalled drivers and it was OK.
After some time, again out of the blue, the audio channels sounded screwed up and I couldn't switch from speakers to headphones. Similar to your problem.
I solved it be reinstalling the latest drivers.
Something in Windows 10 is very wrong.


----------



## raya2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptmax13*
> 
> I had similar problems with my Z.
> One fine day one jack just stopped working.
> I sent it for replacement and when the replacement arrived I had the same problem.
> Turns out it was WIndows 10 to blame.
> I just uninstalled the Creative drivers and software, rebooted, reinstalled drivers and it was OK.
> After some time, again out of the blue, the audio channels sounded screwed up and I couldn't switch from speakers to headphones. Similar to your problem.
> I solved it be reinstalling the latest drivers.
> Something in Windows 10 is very wrong.


Thank u for your answer.

But unfortunately, I already uninstalled, rebooted & installed the driver (last one). But it didn't solve my problem.


----------



## ptmax13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raya2*
> 
> Thank u for your answer.
> 
> But unfortunately, I already uninstalled, rebooted & installed the driver (last one). But it didn't solve my problem.


Bummer...
Next thing I would try is to update to Fall Creators Update...


----------



## Droviin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raya2*
> 
> Thank u for your answer.
> 
> But unfortunately, I already uninstalled, rebooted & installed the driver (last one). But it didn't solve my problem.


I had this exact issue with the latest driver. In the device manager set the Sound Blaster Audio Controller driver to 6.0.103.34 which was released in February 2017. This completely resolved the issue.


----------



## raya2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droviin*
> 
> I had this exact issue with the latest driver. In the device manager set the Sound Blaster Audio Controller driver to 6.0.103.34 which was released in February 2017. This completely resolved the issue.


I tried "Creative Sound Blaster Audio Controller Driver" (6.0.103.34) & (6.0.105.8) But none of them worked.


----------



## Droviin

Did you roll back the driver and then restart? With Creative, I find that the whole implication of the driver adjustment doesn't take effect until after a restart.


----------



## raya2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droviin*
> 
> Did you roll back the driver and then restart? With Creative, I find that the whole implication of the driver adjustment doesn't take effect until after a restart.


Yeah, I already restarted after rolling back. But still no sound.

The interesting fact about this is:

In versions (6.0.103.34) & (6.0.102.50), I have only sound from headphone output.

But

In version (6.0.105.8), I have no sound, not even from headphone output!


----------



## Alia5

I pretty much got the same Issues as raya2
Except I get no sound at all, no matter the driver version


----------



## KCDC

Dang, I left my Zx uninstalled for like a year now thinking my card just up and died. Sounds like it's been Win10 this whole damn time! Gonna test it out tonight using optical and the latest drivers.


----------



## KCDC

6.0.102.50 running fine on optical. Probably wont update to 6.0.105.8 in case it doesn't work.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Why is it so hard for them to release a new Driver for FCU support...cant they see that WE HAVE BUGS.

god shake creative..


----------



## Overhaze

Yep my Zx is screwed. Nothing is working but optical out. Strangely it happened just before the Autumn Creators Update. I switched the mice port to line-in and bam all the analogue ports are none functioning. The thing still knows when a microphone is plugged in, using listen now and turning off all the enhancements gives me that "a mic is plugged in" static but no audio is being captured.


----------



## Shark00n

Anyone else experiencing serious audio sync and crackle issues?

Any video I watch (youtube, netflix, etc...) just gets out of sync as the video progresses.
I get lots of crackles and pops thru the speakers and headphones too...

***!?


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shark00n*
> 
> Anyone else experiencing serious audio sync and crackle issues?
> 
> Any video I watch (youtube, netflix, etc...) just gets out of sync as the video progresses.
> I get lots of crackles and pops thru the speakers and headphones too...
> 
> ***!?


That's generally a latency issue, isn't it? At least the crackling is. Used to happen to me on my old rig all the time. I used LatencyMon to figure out what was causing it, USB drivers. Reinstalled them and fixed the issue. Worth a shot, LatencyMon is free

http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon

It will at least tell you what's causing the latency (pops, crackling, possibly the lag)


----------



## Hoover1979

I have an issue with my Sound Blaster Zx on Windows 7 Pro (x64) In SBX Pro Studio the Bass section is greyed out for both Speaker and Headphones modes. I have a 5.1 Speaker System (Logitech Z906) and want better control over the bass when watching Blu-Rays.

Any help/tips would be appreciated.



Even uninstalling the drivers, rebooting my rig, reinstalling the drivers and rebooting my rig again doesn't rectify this problem.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoover1979*
> 
> I have an issue with my Sound Blaster Zx on Windows 7 Pro (x64) In SBX Pro Studio the Bass section is greyed out for both Speaker and Headphones modes. I have a 5.1 Speaker System (Logitech Z906) and want better control over the bass when watching Blu-Rays.
> 
> Any help/tips would be appreciated.
> 
> Even uninstalling the drivers, rebooting my rig, reinstalling the drivers and rebooting my rig again doesn't rectify this problem.


I believe that is normal if you are using the optical out. I think those features are disabled when using the features in the Cinematic tab. The bass on the z906 is powerful as it is. You should be able to adjust the bass through the control unit.


----------



## Shark00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> That's generally a latency issue, isn't it? At least the crackling is. Used to happen to me on my old rig all the time. I used LatencyMon to figure out what was causing it, USB drivers. Reinstalled them and fixed the issue. Worth a shot, LatencyMon is free
> 
> http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon
> 
> It will at least tell you what's causing the latency (pops, crackling, possibly the lag)


Cheers!

I did that and this was my result



So it's probably related to the 388.13 nvidia drivers right?

At the moment I can even watch video, audio gets seriously out of sync as time progresses


----------



## Hoover1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I believe that is normal if you are using the optical out. I think those features are disabled when using the features in the Cinematic tab. The bass on the z906 is powerful as it is. You should be able to adjust the bass through the control unit.


Hi. I am using analog through the Sound Blaster Zx's built-in DAC, as Optical only gave me surround sound on movies with Dolby Digital and DTS, all other formats including MP3, AAC, PCM, LPCM, Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio was stereo, and all my games were stereo. By using analog all my games and all my movies support 5.1

The problem is there is too much bass from my sub, even when I set it to -20 under speaker levels in the sound blaster CP. Because of this I have to never exceed 33% volume during the day or 20% volume during the night or the neighbors will call the cops and I will get noise pollution fines.

Not to mention what my neighbors would think of me hearing my Horror movies, and the constant sound of gunfire from my games, blaring through my walls and closed windows. I have a double brick house and the sound just goes right through my walls on 50% volume.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shark00n*
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> I did that and this was my result
> 
> 
> 
> So it's probably related to the 388.13 nvidia drivers right?
> 
> At the moment I can even watch video, audio gets seriously out of sync as time progresses


Hmm well it's showing them all within the green, which means you don't have any issues with latency. Or does it spike into red?

You could try a full clean reinstall of the Nvidia drivers using DDU, but if' its staying in the green, it might not be the problem. I would also reinstall your Audio drivers with the latest from Windows, or try an older driver.

Also try a different pci slot if you can. This issue can be really annoying to figure out.

Are you using Chrome for streaming? I get choppy playback using chrome, something to do with shockwave/flash

You could try updating flash as well, and also try a different browser, like Edge.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoover1979*
> 
> Hi. I am using analog through the Sound Blaster Zx's built-in DAC, as Optical only gave me surround sound on movies with Dolby Digital and DTS, all other formats including MP3, AAC, PCM, LPCM, Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio was stereo, and all my games were stereo. By using analog all my games and all my movies support 5.1
> 
> The problem is there is too much bass from my sub, even when I set it to -20 under speaker levels in the sound blaster CP. Because of this I have to never exceed 33% volume during the day or 20% volume during the night or the neighbors will call the cops and I will get noise pollution fines.
> 
> Not to mention what my neighbors would think of me hearing my Horror movies, and the constant sound of gunfire from my games, blaring through my walls and closed windows. I have a double brick house and the sound just goes right through my walls on 50% volume.


You can lower the bass for the sub directly from the z906 control panel and even just using the remote. On the remote click the "Level" button until only the subwoofer light is on and. It will only lower the subwoofer volume.

I have mine set to one of the surround codecs in the control panel and everything that I play is output to all 5 speakers, aka surround. It seems that when the game or the audio is not particularly coded for 5.1 then it is simulated.


----------



## KCDC

Now it's my turn with issues I thought were gone. The card randomly disappeared again. No sign of it anywhere. Swapped to another slot, still gone. Build is in sig. Anyone have this issue?

EDIT: Ran to Fry's, got the AE-5, no issues at all in the same slot... And.. a decent upgrade. Even on Optical. Thought it was placebo effect at first, but definitely feel a better sound from my setup, bass response is tighter as well. Crisper highs. Decent impulse purchase.


----------



## Curseair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> Now it's my turn with issues I thought were gone. The card randomly disappeared again. No sign of it anywhere. Swapped to another slot, still gone. Build is in sig. Anyone have this issue?
> 
> EDIT: Ran to Fry's, got the AE-5, no issues at all in the same slot... And.. a decent upgrade. Even on Optical. Thought it was placebo effect at first, but definitely feel a better sound from my setup, bass response is tighter as well. Crisper highs. Decent impulse purchase.


Mine seems to come back after I turn the electricity outlet off, But the last thing I would do is go and buy another creative product.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> Now it's my turn with issues I thought were gone. The card randomly disappeared again. No sign of it anywhere. Swapped to another slot, still gone. Build is in sig. Anyone have this issue?
> 
> EDIT: Ran to Fry's, got the AE-5, no issues at all in the same slot... And.. a decent upgrade. Even on Optical. Thought it was placebo effect at first, but definitely feel a better sound from my setup, bass response is tighter as well. Crisper highs. Decent impulse purchase.


I've been thinking of getting the AE-5. Once I get the extra funds to do so I may do this. But I also want a NVME drive (at least 500gb)...lol.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curseair*
> 
> Mine seems to come back after I turn the electricity outlet off, But the last thing I would do is go and buy another creative product.


Well, I did and it works fine.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I've been thinking of getting the AE-5. Once I get the extra funds to do so I may do this. But I also want a NVME drive (at least 500gb)...lol.


I'm in no way trashing the ZX series of cards.. I'd be using mine still if I wasn't getting those annoying issues that I blame the drivers on. It was an impulse to run and get the AE-5 instead of further troubleshooting. The quality difference is definitely noticeable (not life-changing), but if you have a working zX, I'd just keep using that, it's still a great sounding card by comparison.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> I'm in no way trashing the ZX series of cards.. I'd be using mine still if I wasn't getting those annoying issues that I blame the drivers on. It was an impulse to run and get the AE-5 instead of further troubleshooting. The quality difference is definitely noticeable (not life-changing), but if you have a working zX, I'd just keep using that, it's still a great sounding card by comparison.


Yes, my Zx is working just fine, in fact very fine at that. Just the other I had remembered I turned the bass on my z906 speakers way down so as to not bother the other people in the house. Now I've been the only one here for about a year now, so I turned up the bass somewhat... man does it sound sweet!

I would get the AE-5 for several reasons if I had the money. The primary one is the annoying red light on my Zx. WIth the AE-5 I can at least change the color to match the rest of my build and use different settings/patterns.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curseair*
> 
> Mine seems to come back after I turn the electricity outlet off, But the last thing I would do is go and buy another creative product.


Good luck with any other sound card out there. It seems they all have driver issues of some sort or another.


----------



## LunaP

So I'm upgrading my RIG, and due to x299's weird way of assigning lanes, it seems I won't be able to make use of my ZxR , for the time being I'll be looking into DAC's however is there a USB equivalent version of the ZxR now? I remember x7 series line announced a couple years back, does it have the same DAC's or was that a fluke?

I liked my Zxr cuz of how my T90's sounded so want to keep the quality the same or better.

Would this be more of a side grade?


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Might be this: https://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-e5


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Might be this: https://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-e5


Nah pretty much same thing, meant the external SB x7, couldn't find a group for it so figured I'd see if anyone here made a jump.


----------



## Curseair

Ok, Upgraded from the Z to the AE 5 there is definitely an improvement in sound, Everything seems to pop more, Let's hope the drivers don't come to haunt me.


----------



## Gregix

And how about gaming? 3d positioning enemies?


----------



## Choum

Hello all,

I was having some "pop" artefact sounds in some game (not all) after a clean install of FCU of windows 10 with my ZxR (like in total war, wolfenstein II) every x seconds.

Any idea when it could came from ?
I use the last creative drivers availaible on their website.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curseair*
> 
> Ok, Upgraded from the Z to the AE 5 there is definitely an improvement in sound, Everything seems to pop more, Let's hope the drivers don't come to haunt me.


Yeah the AE 5 series use the same DAC's as the ZxR series while the Z series use a lower end as I recall.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choum*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I was having some "pop" artefact sounds in some game (not all) after a clean install of FCU of windows 10 with my ZxR (like in total war, wolfenstein II) every x seconds.
> 
> Any idea when it could came from ?
> I use the last creative drivers availaible on their website.


If you look back on this thread there are drivers listed (by me several times) that will alleviate the issue, I know I had the very same issue. Just make sure you uninstall everything Sound Blaster/Creative before you install the drivers in this thread.

It is interesting to note that on my last update to the Window's Creator's Update (not the Fall one) I did not have to reinstall the better drivers.


----------



## bigdyl69

Hi all. I was wondering if anybody on here has had any issues with the latest Windows 10 update and the Sound Blaster Z cards? I am running Windows 10 Pro x64 version 1709 OS Build 16299.64 and I have had problems ever since the newest Windows Updates rolled out. I keep losing the use of the Windows Start Button and Cortana/search box on the taskbar. Whenever I install the latest Sound Blaster software, the Start Button and Search box just do not work, clicking on them does nothing. I have reloaded my OS about 15 times over the last couple of weeks and finally narrowed it down to when I install the SB drivers & software (both version SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10 and the latest that appeared on Station-drivers a day or 2 ago).

I have raised it with Microsoft on their Community Answers site but it's driving me mad. I can install and run the built in Realtek HD audio OK on my board (Asrock Z270 Extreme4) but the Sound Blaster Z card does certain things that I need and cannot get from the Realtek audio.


----------



## ptmax13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdyl69*
> 
> Hi all. I was wondering if anybody on here has had any issues with the latest Windows 10 update and the Sound Blaster Z cards? I am running Windows 10 Pro x64 version 1709 OS Build 16299.64 and I have had problems ever since the newest Windows Updates rolled out. I keep losing the use of the Windows Start Button and Cortana/search box on the taskbar. Whenever I install the latest Sound Blaster software, the Start Button and Search box just do not work, clicking on them does nothing. I have reloaded my OS about 15 times over the last couple of weeks and finally narrowed it down to when I install the SB drivers & software (both version SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10 and the latest that appeared on Station-drivers a day or 2 ago).
> 
> I have raised it with Microsoft on their Community Answers site but it's driving me mad. I can install and run the built in Realtek HD audio OK on my board (Asrock Z270 Extreme4) but the Sound Blaster Z card does certain things that I need and cannot get from the Realtek audio.


I also have the Z with driver version SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10.
I've ran into the same problem with exactly the same version of Win 10 Pro x64 but I doubt it's the creative drivers.
I've also seen the same problems with a laptop at work without any creative hardware or software in it.
So I guess it's a Win 10 problem, not a creative one.
That said, it's been several days since I've noticed those issues. Have you installed all the available updates?


----------



## bigdyl69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptmax13*
> 
> I also have the Z with driver version SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10.
> I've ran into the same problem with exactly the same version of Win 10 Pro x64 but I doubt it's the creative drivers.
> I've also seen the same problems with a laptop at work without any creative hardware or software in it.
> So I guess it's a Win 10 problem, not a creative one.
> That said, it's been several days since I've noticed those issues. Have you installed all the available updates?


I'm kind of glad I'm not the only one having these issues. I have reinstalled Windows and all available updates so many times it has questioned my sanity. I've just ended up reinstalling Windows 1 last time using latest available image release and using Group Policy to prevent any updating until I'm ready as when this happens it prevents me getting to Windows Settings > Updates.


----------



## chyrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdyl69*
> 
> Hi all. I was wondering if anybody on here has had any issues with the latest Windows 10 update and the Sound Blaster Z cards? I am running Windows 10 Pro x64 version 1709 OS Build 16299.64 and I have had problems ever since the newest Windows Updates rolled out. I keep losing the use of the Windows Start Button and Cortana/search box on the taskbar. Whenever I install the latest Sound Blaster software, the Start Button and Search box just do not work, clicking on them does nothing. I have reloaded my OS about 15 times over the last couple of weeks and finally narrowed it down to when I install the SB drivers & software (both version SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10 and the latest that appeared on Station-drivers a day or 2 ago).
> 
> I have raised it with Microsoft on their Community Answers site but it's driving me mad. I can install and run the built in Realtek HD audio OK on my board (Asrock Z270 Extreme4) but the Sound Blaster Z card does certain things that I need and cannot get from the Realtek audio.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdyl69*
> 
> Hi all. I was wondering if anybody on here has had any issues with the latest Windows 10 update and the Sound Blaster Z cards? I am running Windows 10 Pro x64 version 1709 OS Build 16299.64 and I have had problems ever since the newest Windows Updates rolled out. I keep losing the use of the Windows Start Button and Cortana/search box on the taskbar. Whenever I install the latest Sound Blaster software, the Start Button and Search box just do not work, clicking on them does nothing. I have reloaded my OS about 15 times over the last couple of weeks and finally narrowed it down to when I install the SB drivers & software (both version SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10 *and the latest that appeared on Station-drivers a day or 2 ago*).
> 
> I have raised it with Microsoft on their Community Answers site but it's driving me mad. I can install and run the built in Realtek HD audio OK on my board (Asrock Z270 Extreme4) but the Sound Blaster Z card does certain things that I need and cannot get from the Realtek audio.


Can you link these newer drivers? I can't find them.


----------



## Madmaxneo

I am in the process of installing the Windows 10 fall creators update. I will report back here once it is done and I have had a chance to test the sound out....wish me luck!...LOL


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am in the process of installing the Windows 10 fall creators update. I will report back here once it is done and I have had a chance to test the sound out....wish me luck!...LOL


I'm currently on fall edition, no issues on my ZxR, even tried updating to the current driver and don't see a diff.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'm currently on fall edition, no issues on my ZxR, even tried updating to the current driver and don't see a diff.


I am on the latest drivers also and so far no issues. I did have an issue at first where it wouldn't update. It had to go through about the last 8% of the download then go through the install process again. But it's working fine now.


----------



## KCDC

Those having driver issues in windows 10, are you in legacy BIOS or UEFI mode?

Recently converting to UEFI/GPT mode helped me with other random hardware issues. Win10 is supposed to run in UEFI/GPT. I read the OS interfaces with hardware better in this mode.

https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000024558/memory-and-storage/intel-optane-memory.html

Using mbr2gpt.exe (steps explained in that link) was quick and painless. You probably won't have the option to do it in disk management since there are system partitions. No data loss.

then just make sure your boot options are set to UEFI. Maybe that's the issue?


----------



## LunaP

Don't forget to always disable CSM when on 10


----------



## bigdyl69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyrak*
> 
> Can you link these newer drivers? I can't find them.


Here you go - http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=352&func=download&id=3220&chk=5ed0fd5e6783572f55e3a1062ca51b8a&no_html=1&lang=fr


----------



## bigdyl69

My system is definitely setup for UEFI/GPT and no legacy CSM at all. I have found others posting similar problems so I know I'm not the only one having issues. Here are my system specs if anyone wants to compare them:-

Intel I7-7700K with an Alpenfohn Olymp cooler on it
16GB Team Group Vulkan DDR4-3000
Asrock Z270 Extreme4 mainboard
Inno3D iChill X3 GTX 1070 Video Card
Cougar 1050w Gold rated PSU
2x SSDs (Kingston UV400 and Crucial MX300) and 2x 2tb Sata HDs (Toshiba and Seagate 7200rpm)
Sound Blaster Z PCI-E card
Running latest Windows 10 Pro x64 with all updates.
Latest drivers direct from manufacturers for all hardware & latest v2.21 BIOS on mainboard


----------



## bigdyl69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyrak*
> 
> Can you link these newer drivers? I can't find them.


Hi. I tried posting the link but its gone to the moderators. Just search for Station Drivers and it's not far down the first page (I recommend an ad-blocker like UBlock as it has some risky ads on the page but I just filter them all out)


----------



## Madmaxneo

I just did the Fall creators update and so far no issues with either my system or my sound card. All is good here.


----------



## chyrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdyl69*
> 
> Hi. I tried posting the link but its gone to the moderators. Just search for Station Drivers and it's not far down the first page (I recommend an ad-blocker like UBlock as it has some risky ads on the page but I just filter them all out)


Found them, Thanks ^.^

The driver version for both the Z and the controller is 6.0.102.51
It looks like these were made by a guy on the creative forums called Choum??? Not sure. They were posted on the forums there under unofficial drivers.
http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=742124&s=6c8c0bd94b8f81f5b2826781723439df

I have installed these drivers over the top of the old ones using device manager without any problems. It did reset my settings in the creative control panel but it only took a few mins to set them back. All seems well so far.
I would ask on those forums what was changed but for some reason the creative forums never let me log in and always tell me to wait 15 minutes so I gave up.

EDIT: Discovered a small issue with these drivers. When switching audio sources, For example clicking on another youtube video while one is playing or opening my video players while listening to music will cause a small "pop" sound. It appears to have no negative impact on the system and only happens when a new audio source is loaded.


----------



## MechDragon

Hello.
Recently I bought myself a sound card Blaster Z. The music sounds great, no problems in games except one. Assassins Creed Origins. When I start the game, and after the menu loads, static buzzing noise appears, which does not disappear until I turn off the game. I can start the game, wait for the menu to load, and minimize the game, then I'll just hear this noise. I read that the game has some problems with this, but I'm not sure that this is the problem with the game. I use headphones Sennheiser 215. And this noise is only when the headphones are inserted in the back slots of the sound card. If I insert the headphones into the front slot, then there is no noise (the front slots are connected to the Blaster Z). This noise does not depend on the volume, it does not change in any way, if I turn off the sound or put it on maximum. Not sure what to blame, game or sound card? On the motherboard sound this problem was not. The problem arises only in this game. I tried other headphones and a cabel, as well as manipulations with settings.


----------



## MechDragon

Found the reason. The noise disappears after I loosen the bolt that holds the card in the PCI slot. I do not know what to do about it. Defective card or just a problem with static and ground?


----------



## chyrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> Found the reason. The noise disappears after I loosen the bolt that holds the card in the PCI slot. I do not know what to do about it. Defective card or just a problem with static and ground?


Sounds like a ground loop issue. Try insulating the screw holding the card in the slot using non conductive spacers. If that doesn't work you can also use electrical tape to cover the sound cards mounting bracket by wrapping it tightly around the part that connects with the screw.

If you can, Make sure it's in the furthest slot from the graphics card as well. When the graphics card pulls a heavy load the sound card can pick up interference from the power draw or the load on the PSU and even the coil whine of the card (even if you can't hear it directly).

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> Found the reason. The noise disappears after I loosen the bolt that holds the card in the PCI slot. I do not know what to do about it. Defective card or just a problem with static and ground?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyrak*
> 
> Sounds like a ground loop issue. Try insulating the screw holding the card in the slot using non conductive spacers. If that doesn't work you can also use electrical tape to cover the sound cards mounting bracket by wrapping it tightly around the part that connects with the screw.
> 
> If you can, Make sure it's in the furthest slot from the graphics card as well. When the graphics card pulls a heavy load the sound card can pick up interference from the power draw or the load on the PSU and even the coil whine of the card (even if you can't hear it directly).
> 
> Hope you get it sorted.


^ ^ That and also pull out the card and make sure all the contacts are clean and free of debris like stray hairs and what not. When reinserting it make sure the card is all the way in the slot and secure.


----------



## MechDragon

Thanks, understood the problem.
Another question, who prefers what settings and why? I bought a card recently and try to find the best settings for myself, which you can put and forget. I do not want to switch things all the time.
Now I stopped at: Surround 10 (If I increase, then I do not like the sound in music and games), Crystalizer 75, Bas 15 80 hz.
Eq: 10, 8, 12, 6, 3, 0, 0, 1, 2, 3, 0. In the settings Windows set 5.1.
In the network, many advise to disable SBX Pro and EQ, supposedly it spoils the sound, especially while listening to music. Although, when I turn it off, the sound gets worse for me.
With these settings, I like music more than if I disable it. And in games there is a Surround. But still it seems that I'm doing something wrong and you can get the result better.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> Thanks, understood the problem.
> Another question, who prefers what settings and why? I bought a card recently and try to find the best settings for myself, which you can put and forget. I do not want to switch things all the time.
> Now I stopped at: Surround 10 (If I increase, then I do not like the sound in music and games), Crystalizer 75, Bas 15 80 hz.
> Eq: 10, 8, 12, 6, 3, 0, 0, 1, 2, 3, 0. In the settings Windows set 5.1.
> In the network, many advise to disable SBX Pro and EQ, supposedly it spoils the sound, especially while listening to music. Although, when I turn it off, the sound gets worse for me.
> With these settings, I like music more than if I disable it. And in games there is a Surround. But still it seems that I'm doing something wrong and you can get the result better.


The variables are too great for anyone to really compare or offer the best options. It all depends on your sound system and especially your own hearing.
For me I am connected to a set of Logitech z906 speakers via optical and I leave SBX Pro on (surround and crystallizer set at about 65%) and tend to use it with the Dolby and DTS encoders found in the cinematic tab. I do not use my EQ at all primarily because I listen to wide variety of music (and the occasional movie) so I get better even sound through everything. Anything you change or increase on the EQ can have an opposite effect on other music files.
I do agree that it sounds better with SBX Pro on.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> The variables are too great for anyone to really compare or offer the best options. It all depends on your sound system and especially your own hearing.
> For me I am connected to a set of Logitech z906 speakers via optical and I leave SBX Pro on (surround and crystallizer set at about 65%) and tend to use it with the Dolby and DTS encoders found in the cinematic tab. I do not use my EQ at all primarily because I listen to wide variety of music (and the occasional movie) so I get better even sound through everything. Anything you change or increase on the EQ can have an opposite effect on other music files.
> I do agree that it sounds better with SBX Pro on.


As far as I know, your speakers is real 5.1. Why then do you use virtual Surround? Do your speakers already have to give a true surround sound? I'm interested, because in the future I'm going to buy speakers 5.1.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Without using Optical you do not have use of the Dolby and DTS encoders in the cinematic tab.


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Without using Optical you do not have use of the Dolby and DTS encoders in the cinematic tab.


I mean virtual Surround in SBX Pro. As I understand, this feature is needed only for stereo devices, since they can not play 5.1 sound.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> I mean virtual Surround in SBX Pro. As I understand, this feature is needed only for stereo devices, since they can not play 5.1 sound.


Not sure exactly, but it does sound better when I have SBX Pro on for music and games.

Edit: I just did a test with SBX Pro on and then off. It seems to actually make no difference whatsoever when playing music without any cinematic encoders on.
But when using the Dolby or DTS encoders there is a distinctive difference in the sound. It is more crisp and the bass is deeper when I have SBX Pro enabled.


----------



## kurtextrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechDragon*
> 
> Found the reason. The noise disappears after I loosen the bolt that holds the card in the PCI slot. I do not know what to do about it. Defective card or just a problem with static and ground?


Let me guess, a GTX 970 is in your pc?
I have the same issue, only "fix" I had was the same as yours. It's the GPU's coil whine.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Check this out....

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/community/threads/new-driver-for-z-zx-zxr.244477/


----------



## MechDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtextrem*
> 
> Let me guess, a GTX 970 is in your pc?
> I have the same issue, only "fix" I had was the same as yours. It's the GPU's coil whine.


gtx 1080


----------



## MechDragon

This effect of the GPU only applies to the sound card or to all PCI and PCI-E devices? I use electrical tape to cover the sound cards mounting bracket and it helped. Should I also use electrical tape to cover GPU mounting bracket?


----------



## Madmaxneo

I need some advice from the audio files on here.

A DJ friend of mine has asked me to build him a PC that lhe can use to mix and edit tracks using various programs but in particular Pro Tools by Avid. He primarily wants a SSD for the C drive and a large HDD for all his audio files. He did say he wanted a sound card so he could enjoy great sound and music at home (maybe he also DJs at home) plus he has a midi device he wants to connect.

1. Would a sound card be good for him or should he just go with onboard sound? If a soundcard is viable then I was thinking the AE-5...

2. Other than that could I get some recommendations (like MB, CPU, RAM, etc) for an ultimate sound set up?


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Sorry mate, but why is your friend asking you for help if you clearly don't have a clue about what to do? I'm sure someone else on here could put up the parts list for you but you should figure it out. I'd first start off by looking into Pro Tools and the requirements/recommended specs, then build up while considering his budget.

Other aspects: Is it highly multi-threaded or prefers single core IPC? Also is he a semi-professional? Beginner? Does he make money off of his music? Should you worry about redundancy? Is it better to have a NVMe NAND or Optane scratch drive for working sets or does it not matter at all, thus one bulk HDD is fine?


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I need some advice from the audio files on here.
> 
> A DJ friend of mine has asked me to build him a PC that lhe can use to mix and edit tracks using various programs but in particular Pro Tools by Avid. He primarily wants a SSD for the C drive and a large HDD for all his audio files. He did say he wanted a sound card so he could enjoy great sound and music at home (maybe he also DJs at home) plus he has a midi device he wants to connect.
> 
> 1. Would a sound card be good for him or should he just go with onboard sound? If a soundcard is viable then I was thinking the AE-5...
> 
> 2. Other than that could I get some recommendations (like MB, CPU, RAM, etc) for an ultimate sound set up?


go for EXTERNAL sound card...and not Creative.

Focusrite.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> go for EXTERNAL sound card...and not Creative.
> 
> Focusrite.


I'll look into that and see the price. Then I'll see whay he says. Her may already have something like that. If he does, does he not need a, sound card?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Sorry mate, but why is your friend asking you for help if you clearly don't have a clue about what to do? I'm sure someone else on here could put up the parts list for you but you should figure it out. I'd first start off by looking into Pro Tools and the requirements/recommended specs, then build up while considering his budget.
> 
> Other aspects: Is it highly multi-threaded or prefers single core IPC? Also is he a semi-professional? Beginner? Does he make money off of his music? Should you worry about redundancy? Is it better to have a NVMe NAND or Optane scratch drive for working sets or does it not matter at all, thus one bulk HDD is fine?


Well, I do know what I'm talking about when it comes to computers but not high end audio stuff. He trusts me because he knows I won't screw him over like other people have tried to do. He works with other artists and sets up small concerts. He's been doing this for quite some time but he only does it part time, he's in his late 50's and has been doing it since his teens.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I'll look into that and see the price. Then I'll see whay he says. Her may already have something like that. If he does, does he not need a, sound card?
> Well, I do know what I'm talking about when it comes to computers but not high end audio stuff. He trusts me because he knows I won't screw him over like other people have tried to do. He works with other artists and sets up small concerts. He's been doing this for quite some time but he only does it part time, he's in his late 50's and has been doing it since his teens.


If he already have a sound card..no he doesnt need.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> If he already have a sound card..no he doesnt need.


I was able to get some more info out of him. He works at a different station in the plant than I do. He doesn't know computers so he didn't know how to explain it.
He wants a computer that can produce really good raw music files as he has all that other external equipment.I explained to him he doesn't need a sound card for that.
I'm thinking a 6 core cpu with about 16 or 32 gb of RAM at most.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I was able to get some more info out of him. He works at a different station in the plant than I do. He doesn't know computers so he didn't know how to explain it.
> He wants a computer that can produce really good raw music files as he has all that other external equipment.I explained to him he doesn't need a sound card for that.
> I'm thinking a 6 core cpu with about 16 or 32 gb of RAM at most.


Make a new thread post...this is not the right place.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I was able to get some more info out of him. He works at a different station in the plant than I do. He doesn't know computers so he didn't know how to explain it.
> He wants a computer that can produce really good raw music files as he has all that other external equipment.I explained to him he doesn't need a sound card for that.
> I'm thinking a 6 core cpu with about 16 or 32 gb of RAM at most.


I'd post on HI-fi as well if I were you as there are threads there far more geared to assist on this type of stuff.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'd post on HI-fi as well if I were you as there are threads there far more geared to assist on this type of stuff.


Done, thanks for your help!


----------



## EarlZ

Is SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10 still the latest official drivers for the Z ?


----------



## Madness11

Hey guys







) should I change my zxr to ae5??) thanks


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madness11*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) should I change my zxr to ae5??) thanks


I think no.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madness11*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) should I change my zxr to ae5??) thanks


That depends on what your looking for. But I'd say no because the ZxR has a better SNR though only by 2 db (so you probably would not be able to tell). I have heard that the AE-5 sounds much better than the Zx and there seems to be no bugs so far. I also believe the AE-5 uses a different set of drivers, not entirely sure though. If it does then these drivers are more than likely new and are probably not as prone to issues like the Z series drivers have been proven to be.


----------



## Vlada011

CREATIVE,
as owner of Sound Blaster ZxR I think that we need to get new Driver for Windows 10 Anniversary Update x64.
It's not hard to tell Microsoft screw you and Install Windows 7, for my needs perfect or even 1509 or 1703.
But I think as owners of most expensive PCI-E sound card on Planet Earth, we deserve NEW DRIVERS!
Humans want to go to live in space, to visit other planets but still company who produce programs is not able to work in cooperation with company who produce hardware and vicitms are users of their products. How?
We give you 30 days to write drivers for Win 10.
I know that technicians could do that for week, to remove any impact of new Software on Sound Cards or to say We can't done that because they done this...
In that case we will use pirate copies of next Microsoft OS because gaming with us.

What a f***...
I don't have any more Dolby and DTS Pack in Control Panel among softwares.








What they done, they are completely crazy and don't know to make softwares any more. If I reinstall OS first I need to deal with basic version. That version no option to turn off drivers updates, when I connect NET Windows will start to update software alone until I reach 1509. Than I need to shut down Windows Update completely. This is like dealing with enemy, and we paid them for softwares.


----------



## Pedros

... what have i done ...






Installed Burson V6 Vivid's OPAmps ... I had to use extra 1 extra DIP8 socket adapter to rise the opamp so it would mess with the caps.

Just started trying out ... so ... initial feelings ... the sound is more open and has more staging.

Earing some of my go-to songs... i heard some chords variations that were not there before ( actually, one of the songs, While We Sleep from Insomnium ) ... I heard some changes in the chords that I never thought it was there









But this needs at least 100 hours to start opening even more.

I'm using speakers and later i will test with my Fidelio X2s.
Speaker system:

- Edifier RB2730 + Wharfdale SX 10.1 sub.

Note: Of course, the shielding is no more


----------



## LunaP

Curious if theres anywhere you can mail in your ZxR to get modded, I'd be curious to hear the diff.


----------



## KCDC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Curious if theres anywhere you can mail in your ZxR to get modded, I'd be curious to hear the diff.


I was going to upgrade the opAmps, never did.. It's not hard at all. No solder needed. Probably could do it yourself if you can build a PC

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Curious if theres anywhere you can mail in your ZxR to get modded, I'd be curious to hear the diff.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KCDC*
> 
> I was going to upgrade the opAmps, never did.. It's not hard at all. No solder needed. Probably could do it yourself if you can build a PC
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


It's really easy, the OpAmps just pull out of the sockets and then you just push the new ones in. Possibly one of the easiest upgrades


----------



## Pedros

The biggest issue is removing the original opamps. We don't have much space to work with so i really would tell you guys to get something like this:



As for sending the ZxR ... no really, i mean, not to Burson at least. But it's a cool dyi project









What really sucks is that you need to use some zip ties to fix the opamps. I saw some people passing the zip tie beneath the DIP8 socket on the board, but i couldn't. So i wrapped around the board. Not that beautiful but it works.


----------



## Vlada011

Removing Op-Amps is similar to removing BIOS switch from newer high end motherboards.
You need to remove carefull legs. ASUS give tools for removing Op-Amps from Xonat STX II.
I think they give and second option with different Op-Amps together with installed.



Hahaaa this is not aceptable, I use Onboard Sound card, SupremeFX and Sonic Studio to enjoy in normal 5.1 sound while SBZxR 250$ worth hardware stay inside PC disconnected from cables because Win 10 1709 Anniversay Update. Microsoft Windows 10 Updates install some Sound Blaster Controler Driver, completely useless, they change nothing, I saw two of them installed.
Can you imagine. I didn't even install Realtek driver, only Enable Onboard Audio in BIOS and connect Onboard card and Windows Sound Options immediately give you option to configure 5.1, even before Realtek Driver.
If I connect SBZxR Windows Sound will recognize only 2 speakers after this new Update.
INSANE.
People please don't update on AE-5.
They will force you to downgrade because optimization.
If need better check how work Xonar STX II because that will be lesson for them.
SBZ series worked perfectly before this. Now I see drivers for SBZ, SBZx. I mean that;s same card only extra Audio Control Module not capable to change Windows Volume.
And modifed drivers are only for SBZ/SBZx no drivers for SBZxR after this new mess with OS.


----------



## Vlada011

Difference in sound between SBZxR and Onboard, I mean this is probably best onboard sound card (SupremeFX) except new one on Rampage VI Extreme maybe is at least double better quality or more
is H U G E.
I want my sound back.
I heared Microsoft made some serious change in Update who influence on Audio and it's completely unknown for now what will happen.
Is it Creative capable to find cure because I doubt MS will done something. They launch two SB Audio Controller Updates but they are simply useless.
Best sound is if you not install drivers at all for SBZxR, but that's far from SBZxR Reality.
After you install drivers start mixing channels Front-Central.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Removing Op-Amps is similar to removing BIOS switch from newer high end motherboards.
> You need to remove carefull legs. ASUS give tools for removing Op-Amps from Xonat STX II.
> I think they give and second option with different Op-Amps together with installed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaaa this is not aceptable, I use Onboard Sound card, SupremeFX and Sonic Studio to enjoy in normal 5.1 sound while SBZxR 250$ worth hardware stay inside PC disconnected from cables because Win 10 1709 Anniversay Update. Microsoft Windows 10 Updates install some Sound Blaster Controler Driver, completely useless, they change nothing, I saw two of them installed.
> Can you imagine. I didn't even install Realtek driver, only Enable Onboard Audio in BIOS and connect Onboard card and Windows Sound Options immediately give you option to configure 5.1, even before Realtek Driver.
> If I connect SBZxR Windows Sound will recognize only 2 speakers after this new Update.
> INSANE.
> People please don't update on AE-5.
> They will force you to downgrade because optimization.
> If need better check how work Xonar STX II because that will be lesson for them.
> SBZ series worked perfectly before this. Now I see drivers for SBZ, SBZx. I mean that;s same card only extra Audio Control Module not capable to change Windows Volume.
> And modifed drivers are only for SBZ/SBZx no drivers for SBZxR after this new mess with OS.


I'm on the fall creators update (1709) and I have full use of my 5.1 system and they all work just fine using my Zx. I also have my onboard sound enabled with the Realtek drivers. I use the optical out on the onboard sound for my headset and the optical out on my Zx for my z906 system.


----------



## Vlada011

Sound Blaster Z and Zx is different. They have some new drivers, our last driver is from Mart 2017, maybe even before with only date changed.
I made topic on Windows Ten Forum and people start to show up with problems with different cards, same as mine Xonars... etc...
I give only 30% chance that this would be fixed. There is higher chance that new driver will show up, but that doesn't mean that he will fix this problem.
If something not change in future I will back to 1509 or 1703 and completely turn off any contact of my computer with MS and Updates.
That mean I will disable on every possible way in registry, administration, in windows update sections, everything.
And off course in future Microsoft Office, Outlook, Windows only PIRATE COPIES. No single dollar for MS.
I advice same for all users who suffer with sound quality.
This is not different than motherboard manufacturers one day to show up with new connector and you can't install any more PCI-E devices.
And customers search for adapters.
People are weird they install updates and even don't need them. Other people who profit from computers are not like that.
They not jump on every driver, every update, they use old even if new is launched if old finished their jobs properly.
That mean, if Windows 7 works fine, they will not change to 10 just like that until they are faced with some problems and solution is upgrade.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Sound Blaster Z and Zx is different. They have some new drivers, our last driver is from Mart 2017, maybe even before with only date changed.
> I made topic on Windows Ten Forum and people start to show up with problems with different cards, same as mine Xonars... etc...
> I give only 30% chance that this would be fixed. There is higher chance that new driver will show up, but that doesn't mean that he will fix this problem.
> If something not change in future I will back to 1509 or 1703 and completely turn off any contact of my computer with MS and Updates.
> That mean I will disable on every possible way in registry, administration, in windows update sections, everything.
> And off course in future Microsoft Office, Outlook, Windows only PIRATE COPIES. No single dollar for MS.
> I advice same for all users who suffer with sound quality.
> This is not different than motherboard manufacturers one day to show up with new connector and you can't install any more PCI-E devices.
> And customers search for adapters.
> People are weird they install updates and even don't need them. Other people who profit from computers are not like that.
> They not jump on every driver, every update, they use old even if new is launched if old finished their jobs properly.
> That mean, if Windows 7 works fine, they will not change to 10 just like that until they are faced with some problems and solution is upgrade.


I believe the Z series all use the same audio drivers. Though I am not entirely sure. What drivers is your ZxR currently on?


----------



## Vlada011

I think they are not same, maybe for SBZ and SBZx are same.
My last driver was SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_05.


----------



## Gregix

Well man...i had this issue since remember. I justbdo not switch speakers/headphones while using comms...If I start gaming I turn hp on then do not touch it later so my ts and ingame voip works


----------



## devsfan1830

Would anyone happen to know what voltage the LEDs are that mounted to the board? Considering replacing them with a different color. Maybe white or blue. Id assume they're 5V but I'd rather be sure that break something.


----------



## LunaP

So I found someone on craigslist selling their X7 + the LE plug that makes it the same as the LE, for 200$, everything works no scratches looks like new so gonna swap over since my current issue in my PC since I upgraded to x299 is that I need to add a 3rd GPU for accessory monitors since Anniversary update screws up the control for displaylink etc, so I'm gonna just remove my ZxR and use the x7 so I can free up the slot for my 3rd GPU, else if I move it then I lose 1 M.2 Seeing as its more of a side grade I shouldn't be losing out but also I see that the opamps are easily swappable on the x7 via a chip that contains them all that you can purchase.

Wanted to get input from people that have swapped theirs out, as Hifi had a list of chips known to work.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



OPA604
Famous op-amp for intimate vocal. OPA604 has a very unique sound signature that is probably the closest to tube sound signature among other op-amps I ever tested. Vocal is what OPA604 does best. Smooth warm and a bit mellow sounding. Vocal presentation is slightly forward, brings the singer closer to the audience. It is not the best choice for clarity, transparency, and spaciousness. It is not as transparent as the LME49710, kind of the opposite of the LME49710 fast and transparent sound signature, OPA604 is leaning towards the warm and slightly dark sound signature. Midrange sound thicker and fuller. Imaging is not as spacious as LME49710, and may sound a bit narrow. But I enjoy vocal better on OPA604. It removes most of sibilant and edgy treble. While LME49710 is more natural sounding, better for other recordings that good with transparency and spaciousness. I do recommend to try OPA604 since it has the opposite sound signature of the LME49710, to give the idea how much op-amp rolling may change the overall sound signature.

AD8597
Very effective to smoothen edgy treble without losing too much transparency. AD8597 sounds silky smooth and organic, and a touch warm. Not as warm and thick as the OPA604, and relatively sounds more natural than OPA604. AD8597 also has better spaciousness and treble extension than OPA604. One of my favourite op-amp for some bright sounding headphones. Bass and midrange is good, smooth and organic with good detail. Vocal sounds silky smooth and intimate, but not as intimate as OPA604. A good option to tame analytic sounding setup, and yet keeping the whole tonality relatively neutral and spacious. But not a good option for the warm sounding setup, as it might sounds a bit dull on warm sounding system. In simple comparison, AD8597 is somewhere in between LME49710 and OPA604.

OPA827
One of the top picks op-amp from the list. Overall tonality is neutral. Bass and mids sound fuller and stronger than LME49710, with good dynamic. Vocal is smooth, thick and full bodied like OPA604, but clearer with better detail. While treble is quite extended and transparent, yet slightly darker and smoother than LME49710. Treble is more sparkling and transparent than OPA604, and pretty close to AD8597. Imaging and spaciousness is very good, but LME49710 is slightly more spacious & transparent sounding, with slightly better instrument separation. OPA827 is a full and lively sounding op-amp with excellent bass & dynamic. A very good choice to improve bass and midrange body, when LME49710 sounds thin with the existing setup or headphone. OPA827 is one of my favourite op-amp for my Beyerdynamic T1.

OPA627
OPA627 is a very famous op-amp, known for its flat tonality. On SB X7, it sounds really neutral, tonality is perceived like a perfect flat, with excellent low bass and upper treble extension. It is less analytic, with smoother treble than the LME49710, while LME49710 sounds slightly more transparent and spacious. It's good to use OPA627 as a reference op-amp to compare tonality of other op-amps. Imaging and instrument separation are excellent, very good 3D imaging. Not very spacious but accurate. What OPA627 is slightly lacking is dynamic, not as dynamic and lively sounding as the OPA827. When the headphone or speaker is also lacking in dynamic, the result could be a dull sounding setup. But if the rest of the component have good dynamic, OPA627 shines. The plain vanilla OPA627 is a reference op-amp for tonality, but might not always musically engaging. As for myself, though I like the OPA627 tonality, I do prefer something with better dynamic like OPA827. And I often find LME49710 transparency and spaciousness are quite addictive.

AD797
Probably as famous as the OPA627, AD797 is a very well-known op-amp. The speed, detail, transparency and liveliness of AD797 are impressive. One of the most open and transparent sounding op-amp I ever tried. The level of detail, transparency and spaciousness are slightly higher than LME49710. AD797 tonality has some similarity to transparent sounding LME49710. The different is more on the bass, where AD797 sounds slightly fuller and hits slightly harder. Although the level of detail and clarity is high, AD797 is still musical and doesn't sound sterile. Comparing to OPA627, OPA627 is more sweet and polite sounding, while AD797 sounds livelier, and may sound a bit aggressive. If OPA627 considered flat sounding, AD797 is perceived as mildly V shape. OPA827 sounds slightly smoother and better for vocal than AD797, while AD797 sounds more lively and transparent. The difference is not much; basically both are excellent op-amps. Not for those who are looking for warm sounding sound signature, but mostly for setup that sounds too mellow and lazy, AD797 is probably the magic pill to wake it up and make it sounds more energetic and transparent.

OPA228
Snappy and lively sounding with forward presentation. I would say OPA228 is fun sounding, but not the V shape type. Low bass extension & treble transparency don't sound as extended as the stock LME49710. Mid bass is slightly more emphasized than the low bass, as well as lower treble sounds more emphasized than the upper treble. On SB X7, OPA228 sounds natural, but doesn't really improve anything from the LME49710.

AD8065
Another op-amp with unique sonic flavour that I like, especially for vocal. It sounds like an improved OPA228, with better detail, transparency and spaciousness that are close to LME49710, but with smoother treble than LME49710. If you like OPA228 sound signature, I would say try AD8065. It has mild emphasize on low midrange to mid bass area that help to add body to vocal and improve bass punch. Bass sounds punchy and lively, but not as full and powerful as OPA827. Dynamic is good, pretty close to OPA827. AD8065 has pretty good chemistry with SB X7. Vocal doesn't sound warm or mellow, but well defined, smooth, with good texture. Vocal is a little forward in presentation. I prefer AD8065 for vocal as compared to OPA604. Comparing AD8065 to the stock LME49170, what I consider improvement is the smoother treble while retaining the level of detail, transparency and spaciousness. Slightly fuller vocal and punchier bass. Recommended!

OPA1641
Natural sounding, but a bit grainy, not as smooth as the other op-amps in the list. There is nothing bad about it, it sounds more neutral than OPA604, but also nothing special. More or less comparable to OPA228, slightly more neutral. I still prefer the stock LME49710 in comparison to OPA1641, at least for Sound Blaster X7.



More info here https://www.head-fi.org/threads/creative-sound-blaster-x7-detailed-review-impressions.756102/ insane review which got me hopeful. I'm sure theres more but since I currently an courting t90's ( baeyer ) curious if anyone has recommendations ( I listen to chiptune a lot )

**Edit*
just got the x7 if anyone has questions, testing now ( I have both plugs so its technically the LE w/ it though the power only affects connected speakers.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I'm just buy new MoBo & CPU, installed a Fresh windows 10 pro installation, installed the Sound Blaster Zx Drivers, but, I don´t have Bass, it is grayed on the SBX Pro Studio menu, if I do the 5.1 test on the sound blaster panel or in windows, I can´t hear the subwooffer, I'm already check the conections, but all are OK, don't know if this is Software or Hardware related









Thanks in advance

EDIT: Forget it... I send the z906 to factory default and all is working correctly again... that was weird... and scary...


----------



## juniordnz

Guys, I need a little help here.

Been using my SBZ for a while now and I love it (when it works). Problem is that almost everyday I start my computer and it simply doesn`t recognizes the soundcard. If I go to device manager there`s nothing there. Then I have to open my case, remove the screw and the card completely, start my PC again, shut it down, install the card again and then restart to make it detectable by the system.

I don`t even keep my case closed anymore since I know I`ll to do this ritual next time I turn it on.

Also, everytime I start my computer I get several bootloops. It doesn`t even get to windows, it loops before even loading the OS. It does that like 5 or 6 times and only then the system starts. Should that be related to the SBZ too?

I need help, I'm almost selling this card and using the horrible onboard audio.

Thanks in advance


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Guys, I need a little help here.
> 
> Been using my SBZ for a while now and I love it (when it works). Problem is that almost everyday I start my computer and it simply doesn`t recognizes the soundcard. If I go to device manager there`s nothing there. Then I have to open my case, remove the screw and the card completely, start my PC again, shut it down, install the card again and then restart to make it detectable by the system.
> 
> I don`t even keep my case closed anymore since I know I`ll to do this ritual next time I turn it on.
> 
> Also, everytime I start my computer I get several bootloops. It doesn`t even get to windows, it loops before even loading the OS. It does that like 5 or 6 times and only then the system starts. Should that be related to the SBZ too?
> 
> I need help, I'm almost selling this card and using the horrible onboard audio.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Make sure

1. Fast Boot is disabled in bios and windows
2. Make sure to the delay the boot time by at least 15 sec.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Guys, I need a little help here.
> 
> Been using my SBZ for a while now and I love it (when it works). Problem is that almost everyday I start my computer and it simply doesn`t recognizes the soundcard. If I go to device manager there`s nothing there. Then I have to open my case, remove the screw and the card completely, start my PC again, shut it down, install the card again and then restart to make it detectable by the system.
> 
> I don`t even keep my case closed anymore since I know I`ll to do this ritual next time I turn it on.
> 
> Also, everytime I start my computer I get several bootloops. It doesn`t even get to windows, it loops before even loading the OS. It does that like 5 or 6 times and only then the system starts. Should that be related to the SBZ too?
> 
> I need help, I'm almost selling this card and using the horrible onboard audio.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Removing and reinstalling your card like that each and every time, everyday, is really bad. It puts the MB under undue stress, especially the PCI port you are doing this with.

What OS are you using? If Windows hopefully you are on Windows 10, if not it might be a driver issue.
Here are some things you might try if you haven't already.
1. Check and make sure you have the latest drivers for the card.
2. Try startup repair for your OS. That might solve the issue.
3. Check and ensure all other audio outputs are disabled in playback devices. If not disable them, especially the onboard sound.
4. If you haven't already, do a complete uninstall of everything associated with Soundblaster, run Ccleaner registry cleaner (or similar program), then reinstall the latest drivers for the card from the creative website.

If none of this works then there could be an issue with your MB or PSU, or maybe the sound card itself is going bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x7007*
> 
> Make sure
> 
> 1. Fast Boot is disabled in bios and windows
> 2. Make sure to the delay the boot time by at least 15 sec.


But that doesn't solve the issue. Why would it be taking so long to initialize in the system?


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Any new drivers for Z coming up? why the drivers section is so bad in creative.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> Any new drivers for Z coming up? why the drivers section is so bad in creative.


Based on Creative track record with drivers, you're lucky these even work with Windows 10.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Based on Creative track record with drivers, you're lucky these even work with Windows 10.


Actually in RS3 are kinda broken..so nope im not lucky.


----------



## MechDragon

Hello, I've been using the 5.1 system for about a week. I have questions about settings, the answers to which I did not find on the Internet.
1. With Surround turned on in Sbx Pro Studio, I get surround sound everywhere, but does this spoil real 5.1 sound in games that support 5.1 sound?
2. Should I use Bass redirection? Without it, the subwoofer does not work when stereo sound is played, but with real 5.1 sound this setting also increases the sound from the subwoofer, should it be?
3. And how should 5.1 work in reality? Should the central speaker dominate the sound? Or should all speakers sound the same?


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> ... what have i done ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed Burson V6 Vivid's OPAmps ... I had to use extra 1 extra DIP8 socket adapter to rise the opamp so it would mess with the caps.
> 
> Just started trying out ... so ... initial feelings ... the sound is more open and has more staging.
> 
> Earing some of my go-to songs... i heard some chords variations that were not there before ( actually, one of the songs, While We Sleep from Insomnium ) ... I heard some changes in the chords that I never thought it was there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this needs at least 100 hours to start opening even more.
> 
> I'm using speakers and later i will test with my Fidelio X2s.
> Speaker system:
> 
> - Edifier RB2730 + Wharfdale SX 10.1 sub.
> 
> Note: Of course, the shielding is no more


Hi, can you update your impressions after a month with your new V6s? I´m wondering about what op-amps to buy for an upgrade...


----------



## Pedros

Hey Rokugan.

Well, what can I say? The overall soundstage is more "open" and the bass is really well controlled. One of the main things i noticed is how much more controlled was the bass.
I'm using Phidelio X2's and for speakers 2 Edifier 2730RB's with a Wharfdale SX10 subwoofer.

The sound is crystal clear and I must admit I heard details that I didn't know they were there without these opamps.

Now... this is really expensive and I must say if I could go back, I wouldn't spend this money. Yes, it's "WAYYY BETTER" but ... don't know if it's worth almost the price of the ZxR in OPAMPS


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Hey Rokugan.
> 
> Well, what can I say? The overall soundstage is more "open" and the bass is really well controlled. One of the main things i noticed is how much more controlled was the bass.
> I'm using Phidelio X2's and for speakers 2 Edifier 2730RB's with a Wharfdale SX10 subwoofer.
> 
> The sound is crystal clear and I must admit I heard details that I didn't know they were there without these opamps.
> 
> Now... this is really expensive and I must say if I could go back, I wouldn't spend this money. Yes, it's "WAYYY BETTER" but ... don't know if it's worth almost the price of the ZxR in OPAMPS


Obrigado!









Thank you, it helps a lot actually.


----------



## Pedros

No problem man!







Anything else, just ping me!









If you're looking for new Opamps, try the V5i's . They are cheaper and you still can use the shielding on the board. ( i'm actually thinking about that i must admit ).

One thing, once you change them, there's no way you'll turn back to the stock ones lol


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> No problem man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else, just ping me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking for new Opamps, try the V5i's . They are cheaper and you still can use the shielding on the board. ( i'm actually thinking about that i must admit ).
> 
> One thing, once you change them, there's no way you'll turn back to the stock ones lol


I have been thinking about doing this with my Zx. But I forget which ones to get for my Zx. Is a dual and a single or just two singles....lol


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I have been thinking about doing this with my Zx. But I forget which ones to get for my Zx. Is a dual and a single or just two singles....lol


Op-amp could be replaced only on Sound Blaster ZxR and high end Sound Cards as Xonar STX II.
I think SBZx is same as SBZ only have Audio Control Modul.

This should be replaced with some better version... they are similar as BIOS chips...



This is SBZ-SBZx PCB



Even AE-5 is possible to use only fabric op-amp.
But there is always SBZxR on discounts on EBay.
Used of course. SBZxR still have strong price.

Only on SBZxR is so easy to replace Op-Amp and Xonat STX II.
She have even tools to removing op-amps and you get two options in package.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Op-amp could be replaced only on Sound Blaster ZxR and high end Sound Cards as Xonar STX II.
> I think SBZx is same as SBZ only have Audio Control Modul.
> 
> This should be replaced with some better version... they are similar as BIOS chips...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is SBZ-SBZx PCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even AE-5 is possible to use only fabric op-amp.
> But there is always SBZxR on discounts on EBay.
> Used of course. SBZxR still have strong price.
> 
> Only on SBZxR is so easy to replace Op-Amp and Xonat STX II.
> She have even tools to removing op-amps and you get two options in package.


Oh that sucks. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ROKUGAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> No problem man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else, just ping me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking for new Opamps, try the V5i's . They are cheaper and you still can use the shielding on the board. ( i'm actually thinking about that i must admit ).
> 
> One thing, once you change them, there's no way you'll turn back to the stock ones lol


Yes, I read about them here. I'm thinking about buying the V5i pack, I like them becasue they're pretty good and not so tall as the V5 or V6

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/creative-sound-blaster-new-series-z-zx-zxr.623079/page-219#post_12985681

Thank you very much for your feedback!


----------



## Velfarre

Just bought myself a ZxR and somehow I felt being ripped since I couldn't define any improvement from onboard realtek 1220.

Guess onboard sound chips did improve significantly.

It's matter of taste rather than quality now.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velfarre*
> 
> Just bought myself a ZxR and somehow I felt being ripped since I couldn't define any improvement from onboard realtek 1220.
> 
> Guess onboard sound chips did improve significantly.
> 
> It's matter of taste rather than quality now.


What MB do you have and what sound listening devices do you use (headsets and speakers)?

EDIT: There are several things that affect the quality of the sound you hear. The quality of the sound output has more to do with components on the MB than it has with the codecs. Yes the codecs can produce good quality sound but if the hardware on the MB isn't that great then the output will not be all that great. The final factor is the quality of the speakers/headsets being used. Your onboard sound may be a lot better than a sound card (or vice versa) but it may sound the same on your listening devices. That being said I did some research and it seems that many of the MBs that have the realtek 1220 drivers do sound better than a Sound Blaster Z card, I haven't found anything on the ZxR though.


----------



## Velfarre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> What MB do you have and what sound listening devices do you use (headsets and speakers)?
> 
> EDIT: There are several things that affect the quality of the sound you hear. The quality of the sound output has more to do with components on the MB than it has with the codecs. Yes the codecs can produce good quality sound but if the hardware on the MB isn't that great then the output will not be all that great. The final factor is the quality of the speakers/headsets being used. Your onboard sound may be a lot better than a sound card (or vice versa) but it may sound the same on your listening devices. That being said I did some research and it seems that many of the MBs that have the realtek 1220 drivers do sound better than a Sound Blaster Z card, I haven't found anything on the ZxR though.


Am using asus x370 prime pro mainboard with Denon avr dac/amp and JBL Pro monitor speakers, connected through SPDIF interface.
Don't like software engineered sound, so all options in ZxR control panel are off.

Even ZxR RCA connection sounds pretty much simular to ZxR SPDIF and 1220 SPDIF. (not sure if it's suppose to. my previous sound card(Onkyo) had real difference)

I'm satisfied with current sound and not saying ZxR is bad or anything, just that spending wasn't worthy since I can't feel the change.

..............

P.S. Not sure if many can find difference between Z and ZxR either. I mean I can speculate 16bit/44100hz and 24bit/192000hz audio if I listen very often but normally no.


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velfarre*
> 
> Just bought myself a ZxR and somehow I felt being ripped since I couldn't define any improvement from onboard realtek 1220.
> 
> Guess onboard sound chips did improve significantly.
> 
> It's matter of taste rather than quality now.


That's not true. I had some bad 5.1 creative speakers and difference is obvious from Onboard audio.
I even recognize huge difference between SBZ and SBZxR. I was under impression of better sound even after months of used on SBZxR.
You should install drivers nice, change on Full-Range and sound will be much better.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velfarre*
> 
> Am using asus x370 prime pro mainboard with Denon avr dac/amp and JBL Pro monitor speakers, connected through SPDIF interface.
> Don't like software engineered sound, so all options in ZxR control panel are off.
> 
> Even ZxR RCA connection sounds pretty much simular to ZxR SPDIF and 1220 SPDIF. (not sure if it's suppose to. my previous sound card(Onkyo) had real difference)
> 
> I'm satisfied with current sound and not saying ZxR is bad or anything, just that spending wasn't worthy since I can't feel the change.
> 
> ..............
> 
> P.S. Not sure if many can find difference between Z and ZxR either. I mean I can speculate 16bit/44100hz and 24bit/192000hz audio if I listen very often but normally no.


Why on Earth would you think using digital output from the card would make a difference in sound quality with the DSP effects off?

I specifically got a used OEM SBz off Ebay for $35 since I only use digital out to my headphone DAC. The whole reason why I got the card was for the SBX Pro Studio effects while gaming and watching movies.

Any home receiver will sound good with speakers anyways, so getting a sound card when you already use a receiver is almost pointless unless you want the DSP functionality from the sound card.


----------



## Velfarre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> That's not true. I had some bad 5.1 creative speakers and difference is obvious from Onboard audio.
> I even recognize huge difference between SBZ and SBZxR. I was under impression of better sound even after months of used on SBZxR.
> You should install drivers nice, change on Full-Range and sound will be much better.


Had few thoughts and maybe my DAC amp is tempering audio to certain standard.
Kinda reminded me of saying buying an external DAC is way better than changing Soundcards.

How does it work when an output from DAC or soundcard goes to another DAC amp?
Is there a way to capture audio spectrum from AMP output?


----------



## Velfarre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Why on Earth would you think using digital output from the card would make a difference in sound quality with the DSP effects off?
> 
> I specifically got a used OEM SBz off Ebay for $35 since I only use digital out to my headphone DAC. The whole reason why I got the card was for the SBX Pro Studio effects while gaming and watching movies.
> 
> Any home receiver will sound good with speakers anyways, so getting a sound card when you already use a receiver is almost pointless unless you want the DSP functionality from the sound card.


I guess you are right.
I've come to the same conclusion, only too late ; (
But not sure why analog connection sounds almost same as digital.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velfarre*
> 
> Am using asus x370 prime pro mainboard with Denon avr dac/amp and JBL Pro monitor speakers, connected through SPDIF interface.
> Don't like software engineered sound, so all options in ZxR control panel are off.
> 
> Even ZxR RCA connection sounds pretty much simular to ZxR SPDIF and 1220 SPDIF. (not sure if it's suppose to. my previous sound card(Onkyo) had real difference)
> 
> I'm satisfied with current sound and not saying ZxR is bad or anything, just that spending wasn't worthy since I can't feel the change.
> 
> ..............
> 
> P.S. Not sure if many can find difference between Z and ZxR either. I mean I can speculate 16bit/44100hz and 24bit/192000hz audio if I listen very often but normally no.


There is a difference between the two but you would need some higher end speakers or a higher end headset to tell the difference. If you turn off all the options (like the cinematic options) then spdif becomes irrelevant. Note that to use the Dolby Digital Live, DTS or any of the newer encoders you would have to use SPDIF out. Plus like @Vlada011 says changing it to Full Range speakers also makes a difference, especially on optical.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> That's not true. I had some bad 5.1 creative speakers and difference is obvious from Onboard audio.
> I even recognize huge difference between SBZ and SBZxR. I was under impression of better sound even after months of used on SBZxR.
> You should install drivers nice, change on Full-Range and sound will be much better.


----------



## Velfarre

Just received a confirmation from Creativelab saying there's no difference between soundcards using passthrough SPDIF output.
Which is an obvious fact I tend to have forgotten. I was gullible.

The problem I'm facing should be legit, (which is coundn't tell the difference from onboard 1220 and ZxR SPDIF output)
and was waste of money since my external DAC amp support most current standard DSP like Dolby, DTS-HD and etc.
My hope for a better sound was unprepared and lacking researches.

So sorry for the mess guys, and thanks.


----------



## umeng2002

Frankly, the DSP effects are the only reason why I have a soundcard right now.


----------



## PDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velfarre*
> 
> Just received a confirmation from Creativelab saying there's no difference between soundcards using passthrough SPDIF output.
> Which is an obvious fact I tend to have forgotten. I was gullible.
> 
> The problem I'm facing should be legit, (which is coundn't tell the difference from onboard 1220 and ZxR SPDIF output)
> and was waste of money since my external DAC amp support most current standard DSP like Dolby, DTS-HD and etc.
> My hope for a better sound was unprepared and lacking researches.
> 
> So sorry for the mess guys, and thanks.


You know one of the great things about the ZxR that I noticed? You can apply the effects before the sound is encoded to dolby digital out, including the equalizer(at least in Windows 7, afaik). Also, if you happen to record audio in any form with effects on, it doesn't seem to apply the effects to the captured audio, which I consider to be awesome, but I would love to have that as an option.

I don't think you wasted money. You could disable your onboard sound and free those computer resources and let the hardware do the work, digital output or not. If you can go analog to your receiver, you might be better off since DDL just encodes the sound to a lossy format anyways. Also, you don't get DTS-HD from the ZxR, just DTS, so I think you would have to bitstream through the HDMI slot for that if your receiver supports it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Frankly, the DSP effects are the only reason why I have a soundcard right now.


I have a 1220 on my new computer with Sonic Studio 3. I don't like it as much as the ZxR, with or without effects. Except for the fact that Sonic Studio 3 can apply effects to each program independently. But the effects are the reason I broke down and bought the ZxR. They need to bring back A3D and EAX, imho.


----------



## Computerjul

Hello,

i dont use Soundblaster Z/Zx/ZxR but i have the Z170X Gaming 7 Mainboard which has a integrated Soundchip SoundCore3D from Creative which sounds exactly the same as the soundcards in my opinion. It is the same chip. I also have the SBX software.

I only use DT880 stereo headphones. So my question is now do i need to configure audio in windows to 5.1 so i can use the sbx virtual surround or should i leave it at stereo and just use sbx surround without changing it to 5.1 in Windows? I read the guide and its recommended to set it to 5.1 but what happens when i disable SBX Surround? I need to set it back to stereo in windows ? Because i cant imagine that windows adjust settings by itself when i disable SBX right ? So sound should be in poor quality with 5.1 in Windows but SBX disabled or am i wrong ? Standard Setting from Windows is Stereo. Standard Setting from my previous soundcard SB Z was 5.1 So thats a bit confusing

And when i configure 5.1 in Windows i can also tick 2 checkboxes for Full Spectrum Sound. One for front left/right. And one checkbox for Surround-Speaker. In your guide u say that we should not activate the settings. Because creative recommends that but where u read that ? And i think that doesnt make sense normally i should activate it with headphones because its the full range isnt it ? I dont have a subwoofer with my headphones







Please help me to understand this

Please help me guys what right for my setting ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Gregix

I think it is better to set 5.1 in windows then play through sbx sw in stereo headphones even uf u do not use sbx's surround option. I clearly see difference


----------



## Computerjul

Thanks for ur answer. U said that i should set it to 5.1 even if i do not use sbx. I will wait for some more answers. Can u explain me why u think this?

Can anyone confirm this.. That sounds a bit unlogical for me. Why i should set 5.1 for stereo headphones even if sbx is disabled. What is the advantage of this?

Best regards


----------



## Gregix

Just some games can use hrtf through openal. So if game seez 5.1 it will give sound for 5.1. SBX change to stereo mixes it so u hear it like real 5.1.
Turning surround option on helps me hear more clearly where oponents are. Just it.


----------



## vf-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregix*
> 
> Just some games can use hrtf through openal. So if game seez 5.1 it will give sound for 5.1. SBX change to stereo mixes it so u hear it like real 5.1.
> Turning surround option on helps me hear more clearly where oponents are. Just it.


Strange, while my hardware is different I have stereo set in Windows and full range on an Auzentech X-Fi Prelude with AKG K702 and can pinpoint players very clearly without CMSS3D and such settings.

Everyone I've read with proper headphones were told to set it to stereo.


----------



## PDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vf-*
> 
> Strange, while my hardware is different I have stereo set in Windows and full range on an Auzentech X-Fi Prelude with AKG K702 and can pinpoint players very clearly without CMSS3D and such settings.
> 
> Everyone I've read with proper headphones were told to set it to stereo.


It depends on the person. Some people like the creative effect, some like less of an effect. In Windows 10, using Windows Sonic with virtual 7.1 doesn't color the sound as much as enabling the surround effect in sbx studio. On the other hand, you can set the surround level in sbx studio, but the Windows options are just toggles.

It might also depend on the game as some support a headphone option which may be better than any Windows or sbx option.

Here is an idea. Tape two headphones together, plug them into the front and rear speaker ports, true quadrophonic sound.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computerjul*
> 
> Thanks for ur answer. U said that i should set it to 5.1 even if i do not use sbx. I will wait for some more answers. Can u explain me why u think this?
> 
> Can anyone confirm this.. That sounds a bit unlogical for me. Why i should set 5.1 for stereo headphones even if sbx is disabled. What is the advantage of this?
> 
> Best regards


It's the same reason, why you don't change a real 5.1 speaker setup to 2.0 whenever you want to listen to stereo content - stereo content will play only from the two front speakers, unless you activate some kind of process to mix it to all speakers(and that doesn't happen when you set windows to 5.1).
So setting windows to 5.1, will only give the potential to receive 5.1 from applications, but otherwise won't affect anything - stereo will play still the same as if you would set windows to 2.0.


----------



## Computerjul

Alright got it. Thank u.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> It's the same reason, why you don't change a real 5.1 speaker setup to 2.0 whenever you want to listen to stereo content - stereo content will play only from the two front speakers, unless you activate some kind of process to mix it to all speakers(and that doesn't happen when you set windows to 5.1).
> So setting windows to 5.1, will only give the potential to receive 5.1 from applications, but otherwise won't affect anything - stereo will play still the same as if you would set windows to 2.0.


Ah alright. Got it thank u.

There is one more question. In the guide he says for 2.1 and headphones "When going through the speaker setup, do not select full range speaker option as this is what Creative recommends for proper SBX playback."

But with my onboard soundcore3D chip both checkboxes (front left/right + subwoofer-speaker) are selected when i change it to 5.1. Are u sure it is a good idea to uncheck with headphones ? I am using DT880 datasheet says 5 - 35.000 Hz. I should lose some sounds then because Sound frequency below 70-80Hz will be sent to subwoofer instead or am i wrong? With my previous Soundblaster Z they were unchecked and revert unchecked after reboot thats right yes. But with SoundCore3D Onboard its selected. But its the same chip and almost the same software. I know that Creative wont answer my question they will say ask Gigabyte and i doubt that Gigabyte knows it. Thanks in advance for help guys









Best regards


----------



## PDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computerjul*
> 
> Alright got it. Thank u.
> Ah alright. Got it thank u.
> 
> There is one more question. In the guide he says for 2.1 and headphones "When going through the speaker setup, do not select full range speaker option as this is what Creative recommends for proper SBX playback."
> 
> But with my onboard soundcore3D chip both checkboxes (front left/right + subwoofer-speaker) are selected when i change it to 5.1. Are u sure it is a good idea to uncheck with headphones ? I am using DT880 datasheet says 5 - 35.000 Hz. I should lose some sounds then because Sound frequency below 70-80Hz will be sent to subwoofer instead or am i wrong? With my previous Soundblaster Z they were unchecked and revert unchecked after reboot thats right yes. But with SoundCore3D Onboard its selected. But its the same chip and almost the same software. I know that Creative wont answer my question they will say ask Gigabyte and i doubt that Gigabyte knows it. Thanks in advance for help guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards


Full range speakers has to do with whether or not you use the cutoff frequency to send the lower sounds to your subwoofer. With full range selected, you always send the full range of send frequencies to the selected speakers. It can also help you keep your satellite speakers or headphones from having distortion in the low frequencies, especially when your peripheral has it's own equalizer or bass boost settings.

You could check it with your headphones and then select the lowest settings(which should be 10, iirc) and test it yourself by moving the frequency slider to see the difference with the effects. Normally I would just leave it off as most headphones are designed to hear a full range of sound.


----------



## Computerjul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PDub*
> 
> Normally I would just leave it off as most headphones are designed to hear a full range of sound.


Thanks for ur answer.

Alright what do u mean with leave it off ? I guess DT880 are designed to hear a full range sound so i should tick it right ? Do i missunderstand something ? I dont have a frequency slider in window settings.So what do u mean by moveing the frequency slider to the lowest ? And I dont use the bass boost in SBX so there is also no frequency slider.











Best regards


----------



## PDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computerjul*
> 
> Thanks for ur answer.
> 
> Alright what do u mean with leave it off ? I guess DT880 are designed to hear a full range sound so i should tick it right ? Do i missunderstand something ? I dont have a frequency slider in window settings.So what do u mean by moveing the frequency slider to the lowest ? And I dont use the bass boost in SBX so there is also no frequency slider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards


Sorry I confused you. I meant leave the bass redirection unchecked or off. But you said you don't have that. There are settings for Bass redirection and cutoff frequency in some SBX Studio versions. In Windows I am familiar with the full range speaker options, which is what I think you are describing. They basically do the same thing, but different drivers or cards may give you the option to set the specific frequency. I would leave full range selected or you might be missing out on some low frequency bass.


----------



## Ricwin

Major problem now with my audio.

Windows just updated itself this morning and now my SBZ is being identified as a Recon 3D card. I've uninstalled and removed the driver, and installed the SBZ driver again however Windows still calls it a Recon 3D. Anyone had this issue before?
The SBZ software cant find the audio device. Windows own Sound options shows the device as available (and still default) but with the wrong name.


----------



## PDub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Major problem now with my audio.
> 
> Windows just updated itself this morning and now my SBZ is being identified as a Recon 3D card. I've uninstalled and removed the driver, and installed the SBZ driver again however Windows still calls it a Recon 3D. Anyone had this issue before?
> The SBZ software cant find the audio device. Windows own Sound options shows the device as available (and still default) but with the wrong name.


I just read a solution for that the other day but I can't find it. I found a work around on the official creative site. You might have some trouble because you already reinstalled and the device is still showing up wrong. The solution is to uninstall the driver and reinstall it and then turn off Windows driver updates. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3073930

If this doesn't work you can roll back to the previous version of Windows and it should bring the correct driver back.


----------



## Genos

*Microphone Static Issue*

Hey guys. I'm having some static issues with my computer. I have two separate microphones that get static: A modmic connected by 1/8" connectors, and an AT2020 XLR mic connected to phantom power and then to my PC by 1/4" connectors. The static can be filtered out with the crystal voice setting in the SBZ control panel for the modmic, but crystal voice cuts out my voice completely for my AT2020. Essentially I am stuck using the modmic unless I can fix this static issue.

I get static through every port on my PC, using either the soundcard or the on board sound. Normally I have on board sound disabled due to feedback issues I have had in the past, but I enabled it just to troubleshoot this static. Seems like this is some electrical issue in my PC? I also tried replacing my PSU and that didn't help. I might try reseating some PCIe cards or rearranging them and see if it helps.

I have PCIe slots filled with:
soundblaster Z
SBZ daughterboard
AMD R9 390 Video Card
SC-512N1-L/DVI capture card

My guess is maybe there is some interference between these components or a wire is crossed somewhere. Any ideas guys?


----------



## justnvc

Genos said:


> Hey guys. I'm having some static issues with my computer. I have two separate microphones that get static: A modmic connected by 1/8" connectors, and an AT2020 XLR mic connected to phantom power and then to my PC by 1/4" connectors. The static can be filtered out with the crystal voice setting in the SBZ control panel for the modmic, but crystal voice cuts out my voice completely for my AT2020. Essentially I am stuck using the modmic unless I can fix this static issue.
> 
> I get static through every port on my PC, using either the soundcard or the on board sound. Normally I have on board sound disabled due to feedback issues I have had in the past, but I enabled it just to troubleshoot this static. Seems like this is some electrical issue in my PC? I also tried replacing my PSU and that didn't help. I might try reseating some PCIe cards or rearranging them and see if it helps.
> 
> I have PCIe slots filled with:
> soundblaster Z
> SBZ daughterboard
> AMD R9 390 Video Card
> SC-512N1-L/DVI capture card
> 
> My guess is maybe there is some interference between these components or a wire is crossed somewhere. Any ideas guys?


The ZxR mic input is poor, buy a Sabrent USB Sound Card. The AT2020 has a higher ENL than many others, buy a Rode NT1... potentially a USB interface first to confirm.

Fixed!


----------



## Genos

justnvc said:


> The ZxR mic input is poor, buy a Sabrent USB Sound Card. The AT2020 has a higher ENL than many others, buy a Rode NT1... potentially a USB interface first to confirm.
> 
> Fixed!


The static is present with ALL types of DACs and mics: I get static with my sound card mic port, all my mobo front and rear ports, and my USB DAC (similar to the sabrent you listed). I get static using my AT2020 and with my modmic. So I don't think this can be pinpointed to just my mic or my sound card when all permutations of mics and audio inputs get ever present static.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Genos said:


> The static is present with ALL types of DACs and mics: I get static with my sound card mic port, all my mobo front and rear ports, and my USB DAC (similar to the sabrent you listed). I get static using my AT2020 and with my modmic. So I don't think this can be pinpointed to just my mic or my sound card when all permutations of mics and audio inputs get ever present static.


It sounds like a system issue of some kind. I personally am unfamiliar with this issue so I can only offer basic troubleshooting tips, but it could be shielding issue.

How's the shielding on your sound card?

You can also try disabling all other sound outputs and inputs except for the ones you use for your primaries in the sound control panel.


----------



## Genos

Madmaxneo said:


> It sounds like a system issue of some kind. I personally am unfamiliar with this issue so I can only offer basic troubleshooting tips, but it could be shielding issue.
> 
> How's the shielding on your sound card?
> 
> You can also try disabling all other sound outputs and inputs except for the ones you use for your primaries in the sound control panel.


The sound card is shielded for sure. Who knows... anyway, I got a cheap Behringer audio interface off amazon. I'll see if that helps any when it comes in. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## tiagogl

*Sound failing / crackling using DD Live or DTS Sound on Sound Blaster Zx*

Hello,
Sound failing / crackling using DD Live or DTS Sound on Sound Blaster Zx
I had this kind of issue on the past and I used sb_fix.reg in order to fix that. But looks like this register file is not solving the problem anymore. I removed all drivers, tried last one official , pax drivers and also one driver from station drivers and no one fixed the problem. 
I'm using last version of Windows 10 x64 and I have the following hardware:
Asus X370 Strix Am4
Ryzen 1700x
32GB DDR 4 2800
1080 TI FTW3 

I tried put my Sound Blaster ZX on PCIEX 1x and 16X slot and same issue happen. I replaced my SPDIF cable and tested the DPC Latency, no issues on both.

I created one video about the issue:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/TsNXH2UJ1CiZFgER2

Thanks all


----------



## Vlada011

People, what's happen with drivers for SBZxR? 
Creative plan to launch new drivers or not. Last drivers is more than year old.


----------



## Madmaxneo

tiagogl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had this kind of issue on the past and I used sb_fix.reg in order to fix that. But looks like this register file is not solving the problem anymore. I removed all drivers, tried last one official , pax drivers and also one driver from station drivers and no one fixed the problem.
> I'm using last version of Windows 10 x64 and I have the following hardware:
> Asus X370 Strix Am4
> Ryzen 1700x
> 32GB DDR 4 2800
> 1080 TI FTW3
> 
> I tried put my Sound Blaster ZX on PCIEX 1x and 16X slot and same issue happen. I replaced my SPDIF cable and tested the DPC Latency, no issues on both.
> 
> I created one video about the issue:
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/TsNXH2UJ1CiZFgER2
> 
> Thanks all


What issue exactly? 



Vlada011 said:


> People, what's happen with drivers for SBZxR?
> Creative plan to launch new drivers or not. Last drivers is more than year old.


...and the ones they released last year were actually nothing new. They were the previous set of drivers with a newer date on them according to some on this forum...lol


----------



## Barefooter

Vlada011 said:


> People, what's happen with drivers for SBZxR?
> Creative plan to launch new drivers or not. Last drivers is more than year old.


I doubt if Creative will EVER update the drivers again. They are known for horrible driver support.


----------



## tiagogl

Madmaxneo said:


> What issue exactly?
> 
> 
> ...and the ones they released last year were actually nothing new. They were the previous set of drivers with a newer date on them according to some on this forum...lol



Audio crackling ! Did you see the video on the link above? I created a video about the issue!


----------



## vf-

Barefooter said:


> I doubt if Creative will EVER update the drivers again. They are known for horrible driver support.


Aint that the truth!


----------



## KCDC

I definitely doubt it for the Z series since they put out a new card. Sucks.


----------



## THC Butterz

Never thought i would say this but not sure if my SBZ will make the move to my new system (STRIX Z370-F), I'll have to test the sound but with the rise of good sound on motherboards im wondering if this card is still relevant for anything more than an annoying red night light...


----------



## Madmaxneo

tiagogl said:


> Audio crackling ! Did you see the video on the link above? I created a video about the issue!


No I didn't watch the video since I was on my phone. 
I've had the same issue before when it seemed the driver fix didn't work. I then did the "Patch_110200xx_H10 (SB Zx)" also and that did not seem to work either so I did the "sb_fix.reg" again and at first it didn't seem to work until a second reboot and every has been good since.


----------



## Vlada011

I recover Windows 10 v1703.
My Sound Blaster ZxR is now operative...
Sound is again improved compare to SupremeFX.
Dedicate Sound, Dedicate Sound...

I must say this...
COMPANIES WHO ARE NOT ABLE TO FIX PROBLEMS WITH THEIR HIGH END EXPENSIVE HARDWARE THAT MEAN THEY ARE CAPABLE AND NO KNOWLEDGE TO BUILD WORKING HARDWARE. AT THIS MOMENT IT'S VERY POSSIBLE THAT IT WORLD NO WAY TO OFFER GOOD SOUND QUALITY TO CUSTOMERS ON WAY AS CREATIVE AND ASUS DO.
NOT BECAUSE SOUND IS NOT GOOD ENOUGH, SOUND OF ONBOARD CARD IS NOT GOOD ENOUGH AND ON LEVEL OF LOW END GRAPHIC CARD, BUT BECAUSE HUGE NUMBER OF DIFFERENT UNRESOLVED PROBLEMS.
ALL OF THEM FORCE ME TO THINK THAT CUSTOMERS NEED TO FIND COMPANIES AND DIFFERENT SOLUTIONS IF THEY WANT NICE SOUND FROM PC BECAUSE THESE SOUND CARDS WORTH NOTHING. THEY SUFFER FROM HUNDREDS PROBLEMS, DRIVER UPDATE SECTION IS LAZY, MOST AGRESSIVE SECTION IS ADVERTISING SECTION, BUT THEIR PRODUCTS ARE NOT CAPABLE TO OFFER ADVERTISED PERFORMANCE.

FROM 2015 WE WAIT DRIVER FOR NEW WINDOWS UPDATES AND TO GO IN LINE WITH UPDATES.
EVERY 3-6 MONTHS THEY COULD LAUNCH NEW DRIVER, IF NOT THAT'S DIRECT EVIDENCE THAT THEY DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY DO AND CAN'T BUILD WHAT THEY ADVERTISED.


----------



## Vlada011

I prepare Windows 10 version and Updates for War with Sound Blaster ZxR and MS Codes.
I have few days free to check what option is best to avoid Security Updates and new codes with Windows.
Here is some collection... and at the moment I download Windows 10 Pro x64 without name.
That's probably 1507 v10240 or even before, probably first launched as Win 10.

This version
http://windowsiso.net/windows-10-iso/microsoft-windows-10-download/iso-standard-10/

Other versions are ready ... 

Updates will be downloaded from Microsoft Catalog before reinstall OS. 
I hope Windows Updates could be installed manually without Internet connection.

I plan to install old version of Windows 10 and all drivers before Internet connection.
Than I will disable security Updates and prohibit Update of Creative Sound Blaster ZxR Controller with Hardware ID in Local Group Policy. That will stop MS or even me to update anything connected with SBZxR. 

I have a lot of job of downloading Critical Updates for Win 10 v1507, Win v1511 and Win v1607.

My Windows 10 Pro DVD is 1511 v10586 x64.
I didn't know and but after checking cmd confirmed.

Problem is because 1607 version is first with option Do Not Include Drivers with Windows Updates,
But Critical Update he install anyway and sometimes not react and install with check options.


----------



## tiagogl

I created a new vídeo about the issue here -> https://photos.app.goo.gl/D2Rdoeu6XVRYb8CB3


----------



## Vlada011

I found first version of Windows 10. 
No number, no anything. I need to check with command promt exact version of installation.
I will check what happen there.

I think source of problem is Microsoft Installer for Sound Blaster Controller.
Once he is installed with newer version of Win or even older he become part of automatic Windows Update he mess everything.
He change registry somehow because Microsoft made serious change in newer versions of Windows 10 later accepted and with older and than nothing help you can install driver how much you want that cause series of different problems.

It would be much easier if we can say OK, I will go tommorrow and payed 169euro for ASUS Strix RAID DLX or similar for Xonar Essence STX II if that solution. But who knows what happen there...
Only what cause me to feel extremely bad is because ASUS Xonar Phoebeus had many problems and ASUS update driver for Windws 10.
Our driver from 2015 is driver from 2014, we don't have new driver, even newest is everything same.

We don't have 3 years new driver for Sound Blaster ZxR and before 3 years 90% of people had Windows 7.
Only solution is installation OS with disabled Internet. Installating all drivers prepared before that, and than disable driver update for NVIDIA and Sound Blaster over Local Group Police Editior giving order what exactly Hardware ID to avoid installation. For than every hardware ID from NVIDIA and Creative Sound Blaster should be copy there. But if I hear good Critical Updates. Only maybe that could prevent Windows to change your driver and controller, but he could change other things maybe connected with some change in Audio codes capable to mess sound card.

I WOULD LIKE TO ASK MICROSOFT, HUMAN *****ES, PIGS, DOGS, ANIMALS, MONSTERS, SUCKERS, WHAT THE HELL YOU WANT WITH YOUR SOUND BLASTER CONTROLER UPDATE, WHAT YOU WANT WITH HIM AND WHY YOU MADE THAT **** YOU *******S. HOW YOU DARE TO MESS WITH ENTHUSIASTS HARDWARE WHERE PEOPLE WHO USE STRICTLY CHOOSE WHAT THEY WANT TO INSTALL AND UPDATE DRIVER IF THEY WISH. THAT'S NOT SOME UPDATE FOR OFFICE LAPTOP.

Problems notice caused by Microsft Update... Cracking resolvable sometimes with Patch Update and Increasing Sample Rate in Control Panel to Maximum. Swaping Channels - No Solution except decrease Number of Speakers on 4 or 2. That mean now you hear normal sound and suddenly you hear sound only from Left Rigfht, you open manager and press decteding center you hear back rear speaker. Everything back on normal swaping to Stereo and Back on 5.1 again -Clear Driver Problem. Sound gone on seconds and back, different kind of distortion.. That's problem I found on internet after Windows change codes and people should know that maybe all of these Sound Cards are designed for Windows 7 and difference is not so big that driver could not resolve that. Maybe card will not give 100% of capacity but will work almost in same quality if manufacturer want to launch driver. But Creative and ASUS decide directly that keeping old drivers increase their profit.

We can lie self and live in fallacy that Onboard audio is good, it's fact that's is several time worse and more than 50% of effect are not recognizable at all, not exist on Onboard audio + every sound effect is far different than recorded in studio and during production of game and capable to hear only on better sound cards. Even SBZ is far different than SBZxR. Onboard audio is like you play games with Intel HD Graphic card compare to GTX1080Ti. Every sound expert will confirm that. Only maybe we need to switch to some kind of professional external sound cards for studio.
Because if you google for good sound card that's Dead Race, idiot chase idiot, Creative and ASUS replace each other in different segment. 
Try to google best sound cards you will not find nothing except ASUS and Creative and that's toys in sound world, literary.


----------



## tiagogl

Vlada011 said:


> I found first version of Windows 10.
> No number, no anything. I need to check with command promt exact version of installation.
> I will check what happen there.
> 
> I think source of problem is Microsoft Installer for Sound Blaster Controller.
> Once he is installed with newer version of Win or even older he become part of automatic Windows Update he mess everything.
> He change registry somehow because Microsoft made serious change in newer versions of Windows 10 later accepted and with older and than nothing help you can install driver how much you want that cause series of different problems.
> 
> It would be much easier if we can say OK, I will go tommorrow and payed 169euro for ASUS Strix RAID DLX or similar for Xonar Essence STX II if that solution. But who knows what happen there...
> Only what cause me to feel extremely bad is because ASUS Xonar Phoebeus had many problems and ASUS update driver for Windws 10.
> Our driver from 2015 is driver from 2014, we don't have new driver, even newest is everything same.
> 
> We don't have 3 years new driver for Sound Blaster ZxR and before 3 years 90% of people had Windows 7.
> Only solution is installation OS with disabled Internet. Installating all drivers prepared before that, and than disable driver update for NVIDIA and Sound Blaster over Local Group Police Editior giving order what exactly Hardware ID to avoid installation. For than every hardware ID from NVIDIA and Creative Sound Blaster should be copy there. But if I hear good Critical Updates. Only maybe that could prevent Windows to change your driver and controller, but he could change other things maybe connected with some change in Audio codes capable to mess sound card.
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO ASK MICROSOFT, HUMAN *****ES, PIGS, DOGS, ANIMALS, MONSTERS, SUCKERS, WHAT THE HELL YOU WANT WITH YOUR SOUND BLASTER CONTROLER UPDATE, WHAT YOU WANT WITH HIM AND WHY YOU MADE THAT **** YOU *******S. HOW YOU DARE TO MESS WITH ENTHUSIASTS HARDWARE WHERE PEOPLE WHO USE STRICTLY CHOOSE WHAT THEY WANT TO INSTALL AND UPDATE DRIVER IF THEY WISH. THAT'S NOT SOME UPDATE FOR OFFICE LAPTOP.
> 
> Problems notice caused by Microsft Update... Cracking resolvable sometimes with Patch Update and Increasing Sample Rate in Control Panel to Maximum. Swaping Channels - No Solution except decrease Number of Speakers on 4 or 2. That mean now you hear normal sound and suddenly you hear sound only from Left Rigfht, you open manager and press decteding center you hear back rear speaker. Everything back on normal swaping to Stereo and Back on 5.1 again -Clear Driver Problem. Sound gone on seconds and back, different kind of distortion.. That's problem I found on internet after Windows change codes and people should know that maybe all of these Sound Cards are designed for Windows 7 and difference is not so big that driver could not resolve that. Maybe card will not give 100% of capacity but will work almost in same quality if manufacturer want to launch driver. But Creative and ASUS decide directly that keeping old drivers increase their profit.
> 
> We can lie self and live in fallacy that Onboard audio is good, it's fact that's is several time worse and more than 50% of effect are not recognizable at all, not exist on Onboard audio + every sound effect is far different than recorded in studio and during production of game and capable to hear only on better sound cards. Even SBZ is far different than SBZxR. Onboard audio is like you play games with Intel HD Graphic card compare to GTX1080Ti. Every sound expert will confirm that. Only maybe we need to switch to some kind of professional external sound cards for studio.
> Because if you google for good sound card that's Dead Race, idiot chase idiot, Creative and ASUS replace each other in different segment.
> Try to google best sound cards you will not find nothing except ASUS and Creative and that's toys in sound world, literary.



I created a ticket to Creative and I will not rest until they solve my issue related with crackling audio. I created two videos to them about the issue:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/TsNXH2UJ1CiZFgER2


----------



## GoLDii3

tiagogl said:


> I created a ticket to Creative and I will not rest until they solve my issue related with crackling audio. I created two videos to them about the issue:
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/TsNXH2UJ1CiZFgER2


I had that happen once and fixed it by reinstalling the drivers


----------



## MIGhunter

Didn't read all 600 pages, lol. 

Is it worth it going from the ZX to the ZXR? What exactly is that 2nd piece for? Is it a full size, height wise Sound Card? I water cooled my PC and my GPU sits right next to the PCI slot so I think my fittings are in the way. The other PCI slot is at the bottom of the MB and I think my PSU slightly covers it. Here are a couple of pics of my system. Can you tell from them if it would fit?


----------



## samhain69

*Zx vs. ZxR Upgrade*

The ZxR has a bit better SnR than the Z/Zx(124DB vs 116DB) but other than that, the ZxR is essentially the same card as the Z and the Zx. You will probably not detect any differential in sound quality enough to justify the purchase, honestly. Concerning the daughterboard, the 2nd card you are asking about it is used for "high-grade recording" AND has the optical out (and in), if you want to go digital-out to speakers, AVR, amp, etc... as the ZxR main/PCI-e card has analog/RCA outs only. The daughterboard does not fit into a PCI-e slot, but does fit into any open PCI bracket in your case and connects to the ZxR main card via a ribbon cable that's um, a little cumbersome/unsightly let's say...

http://support.creative.com/manuals...Cards&prodID=21383&prodName=Sound Blaster ZxR


----------



## MIGhunter

samhain69 said:


> The ZxR has a bit better SnR than the Z/Zx(124DB vs 116DB) but other than that, the ZxR is essentially the same card as the Z and the Zx. You will probably not detect any differential in sound quality enough to justify the purchase, honestly. Concerning the daughterboard, the 2nd card you are asking about it is used for "high-grade recording" AND has the optical out (and in), if you want to go digital-out to speakers, AVR, amp, etc... as the ZxR main/PCI-e card has analog/RCA outs only. The daughterboard does not fit into a PCI-e slot, but does fit into any open PCI bracket in your case and connects to the ZxR main card via a ribbon cable that's um, a little cumbersome/unsightly let's say...
> 
> http://support.creative.com/manuals...Cards&prodID=21383&prodName=Sound Blaster ZxR


Is the headphone dongle that comes with the Zx and ZxR worth it going from the Z to either of them?


----------



## Madmaxneo

MIGhunter said:


> Is the headphone dongle that comes with the Zx and ZxR worth it going from the Z to either of them?


You asking about the the control knob? It doesn't really do anything special except give you a volume control knob and it may look nice on your desktop. Otherwise it is useless. The mic is not all that great because it literally pics up everything....


----------



## Vlada011

Difference between SBZxR and SBZ/SBZx is not small difference.
Only Creative need to fix his problem with Win10.
I disable Hardware ID to stop Microsoft to Update Controller with Windows Updates and make problems and use driver from 2013 on Windows 10. Before he show up.


----------



## vf-

Madmaxneo said:


> You asking about the the control knob? It doesn't really do anything special except give you a volume control knob and it may look nice on your desktop. Otherwise it is useless. *The mic is not all that great because it literally pics up everything....*


Room noise or electronic noise/white hiss? Also how does one get rid of white hiss for the mic in a soundcard?


----------



## Vlada011

Guys I have opportunity to sell SBZxR and buy new Sound Blaster AE-5 or add 30 euro for Strix Soar DLX.
But you are aware that could be mistake.

If you ask me ASUS didn't invest enough to obviously beat 200-250$ previuos sound cards as SBZxR and Xonar Essence STX II.
And Creative wanted more profit from PCI-E sound cards and decide to launch new card. In best scenario that could be better optimized for new OS, similar quality as SBZxR in some things better in other not. They didn't had space to made huge improvement because many people use Onboard Audio and they wanted good but affordable option.
AE-5 is available for 120-125 euro somewhere, Strix Soar DLX 160 euro.

I could change but is it smart decision.
Owners of AE-5 will say Yes, its great, but it's great and difference from SBZ to SBZxR, bigger than Onboard to SBZ.

SBZxR look as better hardware and visually fit much better than RAID DLX and AE-5.
AE-5 have some white straps and need molex, DLX is halfed opened and need PCI-E 6 connector.
I have impression that they don't want to launch some newer premium PCI-E sound card worth 200-250$ because no one want to pay them after huge driver problems and optimization any more and other reason is because they don't have capacity to do that. They used to invest 50 and profit 500$, or invest 100$ and charge 650$ as Rampage VI Extreme and for sound they can't do that.

And because of that graphic and sound power of PC computer is not proportional.
We have highest graphic standard and some low end sound quality. We need at least decent sound without driver problems, with always new drivers, optimized for new OS. People have NVIDIA Titan graphic processor with sound similar to Intel Internal HD GPU.

Maybe and sound from AE-5 or DLX is better compare to old device but not because previous are not capable to do that, because optimization.
SBZxR have problems after Microsoft Update SB Controller with version from 2017. They would not do that if Creative have Controller launched 2 months later or from 2018. Because of that I need to make serious change in registry and have race with time before MS install Controller once, after that nothing help, need reinstall OS installing driver and locking Hardware IDs for sound card and controller. On that way even you can't install driver before remove HW Id's from gpedit.msc, windows can't install basic driver build in OS, don't even to talk about Update from net.


----------



## Madmaxneo

vf- said:


> Room noise or electronic noise/white hiss? Also how does one get rid of white hiss for the mic in a soundcard?


First off are you getting that sound while using the Audio Control Module, i.e. using that mic? If so then ditch the ACM and the sound should disappear. 

If you re not using the ACM, that "hiss" might be an issue with your mic and not the sound card. Try plugging in a different mic and see if that helps. If the sound disappears then it is your mic.

Next I would check your connections to make sure the sound card is nice and snug in the slot and any audio wires going to the sound card fully connected.

If you still get the "hiss" sound even with a different mic you may want to ensure the shielding on the sound card is intact. You can also try updating the drivers for the sound card via the Creative website.


----------



## Vlada011

I don't use Audio Control Module, I don't use Optical Cable, I don't use 7.1, I don't use Headphones is it worth switch from SBZxR to ASUS RAID DLX.
I need to pay exactly 20 euro for new card with warranty or nothing for AE-5 new.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Vlada011 said:


> I don't use Audio Control Module, I don't use Optical Cable, I don't use 7.1, I don't use Headphones is it worth switch from SBZxR to ASUS RAID DLX.
> I need to pay exactly 20 euro for new card with warranty or nothing for AE-5 new.


You missed two things I mentioned:

A. Take the card out and reseat it in the PC.... make sure it is nice and snug.

B. Is the shielding still in place on the card?

Next answer these:
1. What kind of speakers do you use with the card? It might be the speakers themselves. 
2. Does it get distorted the louder you turn it up? If it does then you have a blown speaker or two.


----------



## vf-

Madmaxneo said:


> First off are you getting that sound while using the Audio Control Module, i.e. using that mic? If so then ditch the ACM and the sound should disappear.


The only thing I have on the Modmic 5 is the mute module.



> If you re not using the ACM, that "hiss" might be an issue with your mic and not the sound card. Try plugging in a different mic and see if that helps. If the sound disappears then it is your mic.


I’ll need to check this.



> Next I would check your connections to make sure the sound card is nice and snug in the slot and any audio wires going to the sound card fully connected.


Yep, card is perfectly slotted.



> If you still get the "hiss" sound even with a different mic you may want to ensure the shielding on the sound card is intact. You can also try updating the drivers for the sound card via the Creative website.


Granted I’m on a different card. Auzentech X-Fi Prelude. I’ve also read the same white noise issues with the Creative AE-5.


----------



## Madmaxneo

vf- said:


> The only thing I have on the Modmic 5 is the mute module.
> 
> Granted I’m on a different card. Auzentech X-Fi Prelude. I’ve also read the same white noise issues with the Creative AE-5.


It's possible the white noise hiss that some hear is not necessarily directly associated with the sound card. I have never had an issue with a hiss or white noise on the set up I have now (Zx card to my z906 speakers via optical). I did have an issue with a white noise hiss a ways back but it ended up being a combination between the really old laptop I was using and the audio wires that connected to the base unit. The wires had poor shielding and I believe the issue with the laptop had more to do with a weak output signal, though it did work awesomely way back in 2004 when I connected it to my home stereo via optical...lol.


----------



## vf-

What is odd with this white noise I've found, I can hear it (while it's a steady constant low sound) in recordings and under listening to this device. However over Discord and hearing it played back over someones stream live delayed with no voice processing, it cannot be heard. This is the confusing part.

I'm also using sheilded cables for analog.


----------



## Madmaxneo

vf- said:


> What is odd with this white noise I've found, I can hear it (while it's a steady constant low sound) in recordings and under listening to this device. However over Discord and hearing it played back over someones stream live delayed with no voice processing, it cannot be heard. This is the confusing part.
> 
> I'm also using sheilded cables for analog.


I forget but did you mention that other people hear the hiss when you are broadcasting? 

One more thing to try, go into the audio properties of the audio device through the sound control panel, in the advanced tab uncheck the box for "Enable audio enhancements". If that works then it is an issue between windows and the encoders for your card. There are two registry fixes that I have which work for my Zx card. My issue was audio cracking every so often that eventually gave me an audio enhancements error. I applied a reg fix and it corrected the problem.


----------



## vf-

No, other people don't hear any white noise hiss. They said my mic quality was very clear. No pops or anything bizarre.

There are no audio enhancements on my card for the mic. Even playback enhancements are all off with bitmatched playback on.


----------



## MrFart

Hello folks, just quick questions, do you guys recommend the Sound Blaster Z in 2018? are the drivers working properly with all the latest windows 10 updates?
What do you think about the Sound Blaster Audigy FX? how much better is the Z compared to it?
Appreciate ya.


----------



## Madmaxneo

MrFart said:


> Hello folks, just quick questions, do you guys recommend the Sound Blaster Z in 2018? are the drivers working properly with all the latest windows 10 updates?
> What do you think about the Sound Blaster Audigy FX? how much better is the Z compared to it?
> Appreciate ya.


I would go with the AE-5 over the Z. I don't own one but others that do report that the sound is excellent, in fact one reported it is better than the ZxR. It is also cheaper than the ZxR.


----------



## boredgunner

The consensus is that the AE-5 surpasses every other sound card in sound quality, including the ZxR, by significant margins. If you simply want a sound quality improvement for $150 for a headphone system or active stereo speakers, then the Sound BlasterX AE-5 could be a good choice. It depends on what sound equipment you might expand to, and even what games you play.

Using myself as an example, the best and only sound card for me is the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD which has been discontinued for a long time. It has Windows 10 ready drivers that work fine on 1709, no issues at all. The reason this is the only useful sound card to me is because it is the only one that can actually improve the sound quality of certain games... many games actually, any game that uses the OpenAL or DirectSound3D audio APIs. OpenAL games are few and far between nowadays but they are still around (I played two from 2017, I can name two from this year as well, and most PC games from the 2000s use one of these audio APIs). Newer sound cards don't have hardware acceleration from my experience, so don't really do anything special for games aside from some of their software effects that I never use. Another benefit of the Titanium HD is that it doesn't require a power cable, so it doesn't add clutter to my PC. In terms of sound quality, it is like the ZxR minus the headphone amplifier.


----------



## MrFart

My onboard soundchip just died yesterday and I need a replacement, instead of going the extreme low end route, I decided I'll give the SB Z a shot, it's a bit old but that's how much I can spend (€68) nothing more.
I know, the FiiO E10K is €79 but I don't really want anything else on the desk as it's already full of crap, also I don't want a second knob to fiddle with, a hidden soundcard is the way to go for me, plus it has some cool software features and a semi-decent microphone included which I also need.
My motherboard had the ALC892 which isn't really bad, but sometimes I could hear distortions, for example in Video Games by Lana Del Rey (only on headphones).
I own a 598Cs and Logitech Z333, the speakers aren't anything special but the headphones should benefit even a little bit from the soundcard, right?
Also, the AE-5 is too expensive for me (€126) so it's a no no.


----------



## MrFart

Also another weird thing if I may add, when on headphones and plugged in from the back (rear) of the PC, I can clearly hear distortions at high volumes in MAGNIFICAT by Nidarosdomens jentekor , TrondheimSolistene in the female choir, but when I switch to the front panel (pc case) 3.5mm jack it's gone, completely clean, shouldn't it be the other way around? like what the hell...


----------



## Madmaxneo

MrFart said:


> My onboard soundchip just died yesterday and I need a replacement, instead of going the extreme low end route, I decided I'll give the SB Z a shot, it's a bit old but that's how much I can spend (€68) nothing more.
> I know, the FiiO E10K is €79 but I don't really want anything else on the desk as it's already full of crap, also I don't want a second knob to fiddle with, a hidden soundcard is the way to go for me, plus it has some cool software features and a semi-decent microphone included which I also need.
> My motherboard had the ALC892 which isn't really bad, but sometimes I could hear distortions, for example in Video Games by Lana Del Rey (only on headphones).
> I own a 598Cs and Logitech Z333, the speakers aren't anything special but the headphones should benefit even a little bit from the soundcard, right?
> Also, the AE-5 is too expensive for me (€126) so it's a no no.


TBH the microphone that comes with the Z card is crap as it picks up everything and even amplifies it in some cases. 


MrFart said:


> Also another weird thing if I may add, when on headphones and plugged in from the back (rear) of the PC, I can clearly hear distortions at high volumes in MAGNIFICAT by Nidarosdomens jentekor , TrondheimSolistene in the female choir, but when I switch to the front panel (pc case) 3.5mm jack it's gone, completely clean, shouldn't it be the other way around? like what the hell...


Is your front headphone jack connected to the card or directly to the MB? Either way it could be a bad or loose connection, I would try reseating the card and see how that works. 

If the front headphone jack is not connected to your sound card then connect it and see how it sounds. If there is a distortion you should update the drivers with a fresh install from the creative website. Just make sure you uninstall everything associated with the card first.


----------



## MrFart

I still don't have the card yet, arrives today.
I'm talking about onboard audio (ALC892), it's weird :S


----------



## Zaraki1

Hi Guys,

Im so out of the loop regarding sound cards, last soundcard I had was X-fi XtremeMusic..

I am looking for a upgrade now; *Sound BlasterX AE-5, Asus Xonar AE 7.1, Sound Blaster ZxR, Asus Strix Raid PRO* are on the list, which one you guys would recommend? 

My headphone is AKG K712 pro. I appreciate really good soundstage and directional audio - I want to be able to hear and locate footsteps etc when gaming


----------



## NightAntilli

Sound BlasterX AE-5 outperforms all of them in general usage.


----------



## vf-

Madmaxneo said:


> TBH the microphone that comes with the Z card is crap as it picks up everything and even amplifies it in some cases.


From what I’ve read on multiple forums the AE-5 isn’t any better. All these good sound cards with poor mic input.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Zaraki1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im so out of the loop regarding sound cards, last soundcard I had was X-fi XtremeMusic..
> 
> I am looking for a upgrade now; *Sound BlasterX AE-5, Asus Xonar AE 7.1, Sound Blaster ZxR, Asus Strix Raid PRO* are on the list, which one you guys would recommend?
> 
> My headphone is AKG K712 pro. I appreciate really good soundstage and directional audio - I want to be able to hear and locate footsteps etc when gaming


TBH if you want some great sound and you are using headphones I would go with a DAC as they're well known to produce much better sound quality for headphones than any sound card has ever been able to do.


----------



## Zaraki1

Madmaxneo said:


> TBH if you want some great sound and you are using headphones I would go with a DAC as they're well known to produce much better sound quality for headphones than any sound card has ever been able to do.


Doesn't AE-5 has its own dac?

I also have been thinking about external dac:* FiiO E10K *- I wonder if this is better option than Sound Blaster A-E 5? :thinking:


----------



## Madmaxneo

Zaraki1 said:


> Doesn't AE-5 has its own dac?
> 
> I also have been thinking about external dac:* FiiO E10K *- I wonder if this is better option than Sound Blaster A-E 5? :thinking:


Yes the AE-5 does have it's own DAC but it is not as good as the standalone ones. As far as what DAC to get I would not be able to help you in this because I do not use headphones. There used to be people that perused this thread who could help but I haven't heard from them in awhile. You could do a search on OCN for headphone DACs or even start your own thread to see what people think.


----------



## Vlada011

Maybe help to owners of Sound Blaster ZxR who have problems with Win10_1709_x64.

I install fresh Windows immediately 1709 version without Sound Blaster ZxR installed in computer.
Internet cable was removed until I install all drivers for my motherboard and other stuff.
Than I Enable Internet and download all updates. You must know that MS option Do not Include Driver Updates in gpedit.msc not 
work for Creative Sound Blaster Controller Driver and he will be updated even with that options. Because of that I didn't installed SBZxR in PC before I update all MS and Windows Updates.
Than I again disabled Internet Connection and installed Sound Blaster ZxR sound card in PC.
Immediately after I reboot I install Driver from DVD (6.0.102.23 from July 2013). 
I keep him in folder among other drivers.
After restart when Installation was finished I open Device Manager found Sound Blaster ZxR Controller and other things > Properties > Details and Choose Hardware ID...copy all lines of Hardware ID in gpedit.msc 
Administrative Templates > System > Device Installation > Device Installation Restriction > Prevent Installation of device that match any of these ID, Enable that option and option Show Inside copy all lines from Device Manager SBZxR Hardware ID, and Controller and Card and Daughter Board, everything. After that restart. 
That will prevent Windows Update to update Sound Blaster ZxR controller on 2017 and others to stay in 2015.

After that I update registry patch and didn't had any problems.

I can't say is it connected somehow but first day I forgot to Enable 5.1 system. I keep only Front - Central - Subwoofer.
Rear speakers didn't checked in SB Manager. When I checked they worked and I didn't had any problems of channel swapping recognized after 1709 Update.

It would be recommend to Creative Update SBZxR sound card with one new fresh 2018 driver Optimized for Windows 10_1709.
People who bought SBZxR, no matter did they payed 120euro or full price 250$ deserve to have new driver optimized with last OS updates.
Graphic Card driver show up every month. Why SBZxR drivers not show up every 3 months, or 6 months.
Improvements always could be done, researches, comparison in their lab, and new drivers from time to time.


----------



## Vlada011

Zaraki1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im so out of the loop regarding sound cards, last soundcard I had was X-fi XtremeMusic..
> 
> I am looking for a upgrade now; *Sound BlasterX AE-5, Asus Xonar AE 7.1, Sound Blaster ZxR, Asus Strix Raid PRO* are on the list, which one you guys would recommend?
> 
> My headphone is AKG K712 pro. I appreciate really good soundstage and directional audio - I want to be able to hear and locate footsteps etc when gaming



You mean Asus Strix Raid DLX is better card than RAID Pro.
I first time hear for this Asus Xonar AE 7.1.

Reviews make tone of ****s instead to make one nice review comparison of these sound cards.

ASUS Xonar Essence STX II
ASUS Strix RAID DLX
ASUS Xonar AE 7.1
Sound Blaster ZxR
Sound Blaster AE-5
Sound Blaster Z

And explain little more about them, for mid price and for higher price.
How someone could say AE-5 is except if he tried. How could say AE-5 is better than SBZxR or RAID DLX
I could sell SBZxR for 120 euro and buy RAID DLX for 140 euro new. And many people are in similar situation and should know is it worth or not.
In any direction Creative to ASUS or ASUS to Creative.


----------



## Gregix

Had zx, ae-5 is better.


----------



## Zaraki1

Vlada011 said:


> You mean Asus Strix Raid DLX is better card than RAID Pro.
> I first time hear for this Asus Xonar AE 7.1.
> 
> Reviews make tone of ****s instead to make one nice review comparison of these sound cards.
> 
> ASUS Xonar Essence STX II
> ASUS Strix RAID DLX
> ASUS Xonar AE 7.1
> Sound Blaster ZxR
> Sound Blaster AE-5
> Sound Blaster Z
> 
> And explain little more about them, for mid price and for higher price.
> How someone could say AE-5 is except if he tried. How could say AE-5 is better than SBZxR or RAID DLX
> I could sell SBZxR for 120 euro and buy RAID DLX for 140 euro new. And many people are in similar situation and should know is it worth or not.
> In any direction Creative to ASUS or ASUS to Creative.



Agreed, review covering all the cards would be great. Also for some reason there seems to be very limited information about ASUS Xonar AE 7.1


----------



## neonplanet40

Hi Folks, I recently got myself a Sound Blaster Z. I installed it on my system:

Intel 2500k, 8GB ram, Palit 1070, SSD, Windows 10 64 Bit. Using analogue out, not the digital.

I installed the latest drivers etc. Deleted my old onboard Realtech drivers and disabled audio in the Bios.

However, I've had nothing but issues with it. I get stuttering sound in videos like youtube and Iplayer. Likewise, audio loses sync with video all the time. I use the analogue out to my Logitech Z906.

Unsure what to do? I'm tempted to just get rid of it and go back to my onboard sound. I remember leaving Creative years ago (back when I had my Audigy) due to their rubbish driver support and bugs. It seems they have got worse.

All help appreciated.


----------



## Vlada011

Gregix said:


> Had zx, ae-5 is better.


Off course SB AE-5 is better than SBZx.
Because for me SBZx is same as SBZ.
I look only Sound Card, not other things.

But is it better than SBZxR. SBZxR cost as 3x SBZ?
For me that's like 3x SBZx because same sound card.
Is it better than ASUS RAID DLX?
Is it better than ASUS Xonar Essence STX II?

Someone should chek them and compare.


----------



## umeng2002

Bloody control panel seems to be crashing often since the latest Win10 patches a few days ago.


----------



## Madmaxneo

neonplanet40 said:


> Hi Folks, I recently got myself a Sound Blaster Z. I installed it on my system:
> 
> Intel 2500k, 8GB ram, Palit 1070, SSD, Windows 10 64 Bit. Using analogue out, not the digital.
> 
> I installed the latest drivers etc. Deleted my old onboard Realtech drivers and disabled audio in the Bios.
> 
> However, I've had nothing but issues with it. I get stuttering sound in videos like youtube and Iplayer. Likewise, audio loses sync with video all the time. I use the analogue out to my Logitech Z906.
> 
> Unsure what to do? I'm tempted to just get rid of it and go back to my onboard sound. I remember leaving Creative years ago (back when I had my Audigy) due to their rubbish driver support and bugs. It seems they have got worse.
> 
> All help appreciated.


One of two registry patches will work for this. I had the same problem many months ago, and every time windows updated the issue would return. Now though I have not had that issue in quite a while with windows 10. 
Note that once you apply one of these patches you have to restart your system and then see if it works, I had to restart my system twice at one point. Note that either one or the other will work but keep trying. I have been told that both these patches do the same thing but only the SBX_Fix works for me when the other one does not work at all for me.


----------



## neonplanet40

Madmaxneo said:


> One of two registry patches will work for this. I had the same problem many months ago, and every time windows updated the issue would return. Now though I have not had that issue in quite a while with windows 10.
> Note that once you apply one of these patches you have to restart your system and then see if it works, I had to restart my system twice at one point. Note that either one or the other will work but keep trying. I have been told that both these patches do the same thing but only the SBX_Fix works for me when the other one does not work at all for me.


Unfortunately, these didn't work  Really annoying now to be honest.


----------



## Madmaxneo

neonplanet40 said:


> Unfortunately, these didn't work  Really annoying now to be honest.


Is your issue only with audio from a video source? Do you get the same stutters and cracks when playing just music audio without any video? If not then it's probably not your sound card causing the issues it could be something else.


----------



## neonplanet40

I get some stuttering when playing music. It's okay playing games.


----------



## Madmaxneo

neonplanet40 said:


> I get some stuttering when playing music. It's okay playing games.


I assume you've tried uninstalling all the creative labs drivers and programs on your system then downloading and installing fresh drivers and applying the patch, so I am not sure what to tell you at this point. I haven't had this issue in a long time but when I did it was with all audio be it music, videos, or video games. But everything is working just find now for a few months with no audio issues whatsoever. I am also using the z906 system but it's connected via optical instead of analog. 
You can also try changing the bit rate to see if that helps any. Mine is set to 24 bit at 96k Hz. I know I can go lower without any noticeable difference but it sounds great where it's at so change it...lol. 
One other thing is you can check to see if the audio enhancements is turned on in the windows sound control panel, it is under properties for your sound card in the same "Advanced" tab as the bit rate above.


----------



## neonplanet40

Madmaxneo said:


> I assume you've tried uninstalling all the creative labs drivers and programs on your system then downloading and installing fresh drivers and applying the patch, so I am not sure what to tell you at this point. I haven't had this issue in a long time but when I did it was with all audio be it music, videos, or video games. But everything is working just find now for a few months with no audio issues whatsoever. I am also using the z906 system but it's connected via optical instead of analog.
> You can also try changing the bit rate to see if that helps any. Mine is set to 24 bit at 96k Hz. I know I can go lower without any noticeable difference but it sounds great where it's at so change it...lol.
> One other thing is you can check to see if the audio enhancements is turned on in the windows sound control panel, it is under properties for your sound card in the same "Advanced" tab as the bit rate above.


Hi, audio enhancements are turned on.

Thank you.


----------



## Madmaxneo

neonplanet40 said:


> Hi, audio enhancements are turned on.
> 
> Thank you.


I meant to tell you to turn them off as that could possibly be the issue. I don't think the audio enhancements even work in analog...not sure.


----------



## neonplanet40

As it is still not working (despite copious tinkering), I have sold it. Won't go back to creative again. I knew there was a reason I stopped getting their stuff ages ago. Nothing has changed. Poor driver support as always. I'm just surprised they're still in business despite their massive failings as a company.

Thanks for your help anyway


----------



## Madmaxneo

neonplanet40 said:


> As it is still not working (despite copious tinkering), I have sold it. Won't go back to creative again. I knew there was a reason I stopped getting their stuff ages ago. Nothing has changed. Poor driver support as always. I'm just surprised they're still in business despite their massive failings as a company.
> 
> Thanks for your help anyway


Sorry to hear you've had these issues. There are only reported issues every so often but they usually get them figured out pretty easily. You are the first person I have encountered that could not get it working at all. There was someone else that had some serious issues on here but I believe they discovered it had something to do with their system. 
On one note they do have the newer AE-5 and so far everyone that has one reports they are great cards with no issues, so maybe you could consider one of those cards.

FYI, everything I have read online seems to show that Creative's sound cards have the least amount of problems compared to other sound cards. I could not find one sound card manufacturer that did not have any driver issues. Some time ago (more than a year) someone on here posted the issue lays more with windows than it does the sound card makers due to the different Windows versions and updates affecting how the overall system works. Apparently most of the time they do not indicate when they are updating parts of the system that work with the sound so the sound card manufacturers don't always get the info they need to properly update the drivers. 

My system is working great from my Zx card through optical to my z906 speakers. It sounds really incredible whenever I am playing a high bitrate flac file with the volume up a bit. 

Good luck in finding something that works, I hope you do get good sound soon...


----------



## Madmaxneo

It is kind of funny that after not having any issues with pop/cracks for months on end from my sound card when playing any audio through my sound card, then discussing it with someone recently on here that I experienced the pops/cracks again today. It is almost as if I was being told to show that the patch does work....lol. 

I applied the patch, restarted and it works fine again.... Not sure why it wouldn't work fine for someone else........


----------



## flexy123

Chiming in with this thread. I am using a Soundblaster Z on my own PC, and a couple Audigy 2 on my HTPCs. I had *never ever* problems with sound, crackling or whatsoever. 

For my Soundblaster Z I am using Creative drivers (Win10 x64), for the Audigy 2s I am using Daniel K's latest "Audigy Support Pack 6.2". If you have crackling and poor sound in general, it must be something different with your PC or your Windows.


----------



## Vlada011

Official respond from Creative is that they not plan any more drivers for Sound Blaster Z series.
I got such message. 
To be honest it's not important because I fixed and old driver from 2013 work with newest MS Updates.
Only is prevented Creative Driver and Controller update with Hardware ID in gpedit.msc.


----------



## vf-

Vlada011 said:


> Official respond from Creative is that they not plan any more drivers for Sound Blaster Z series.
> I got such message.
> To be honest it's not important because I fixed and old driver from 2013 work with newest MS Updates.
> Only is prevented Creative Driver and Controller update with Hardware ID in gpedit.msc.


It has entered end of life status?


----------



## Madmaxneo

vf- said:


> It has entered end of life status?


It's expected. I figured this would happen when they released the AE-5. I suppose there are other sound cards up and coming in the AE-5 line up.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Well if they release a new card with Dolby 5.1 then it's not an issue. The AE5 doesn't support DD but the Z series does.


----------



## Madmaxneo

nyxagamemnon said:


> Well if they release a new card with Dolby 5.1 then it's not an issue. The AE5 doesn't support DD but the Z series does.


I did not know this. I am thinking about getting one but maybe not now. Although I really don't use the DD or DDS anymore due to having a blu ray player in my home theater setup now.....


----------



## EarlZ

I seem to have lost audio from my center & sub with the SBZ this happened right after the Spring update, I already reinstalled the device and reseated my card and still nothing.. I tried the center channel on my phone and audio works fine.. anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## Madmaxneo

EarlZ said:


> I seem to have lost audio from my center & sub with the SBZ this happened right after the Spring update, I already reinstalled the device and reseated my card and still nothing.. I tried the center channel on my phone and audio works fine.. anyone else have the same issue?


I'll have to check if this is the case for me when I get home. I had an issue eturn the audio pops and cracks but I did the registry fix and it's fine now. I didn't notice my sub or center not working. I'll see if I'm experiencing the same.


----------



## EarlZ

I removed the Creative control panel and reinstalled it and it fixed the issue.


----------



## Madmaxneo

EarlZ said:


> I removed the Creative control panel and reinstalled it and it fixed the issue.


The surround on my z906 speakers works just fine. In fact it the surround sound seems more profound after this last update, especially with it on "Full Range" speakers. 

I am not sure why you have had these issues but I do hope you get it all figured out.

Oh crap I just remembered, I need to see if my laptop is getting the update before tomorrow because it is game day.... well it is game day for making characters for my TTRPG.


----------



## ROKUGAN

samhain69 said:


> The ZxR has a bit better SnR than the Z/Zx(124DB vs 116DB) but other than that, the ZxR is essentially the same card as the Z and the Zx. You will probably not detect any differential in sound quality enough to justify the purchase, honestly. Concerning the daughterboard, the 2nd card you are asking about it is used for "high-grade recording" AND has the optical out (and in), if you want to go digital-out to speakers, AVR, amp, etc... as the ZxR main/PCI-e card has analog/RCA outs only. The daughterboard does not fit into a PCI-e slot, but does fit into any open PCI bracket in your case and connects to the ZxR main card via a ribbon cable that's um, a little cumbersome/unsightly let's say...
> 
> http://support.creative.com/manuals...Cards&prodID=21383&prodName=Sound Blaster ZxR


I had the Z and upgraded to the ZxR and I can assure you it is NOT essentially the same card. The ZxR has better components and the difference was immediately noticeable both with headphones and with my 5.1 speaker setup. It may be worth or not worth to you, but the difference in quality is extremely clear to me. Just google pictures of the circuitry of both models to see the difference.


----------



## ROKUGAN

boredgunner said:


> The consensus is that the AE-5 surpasses every other sound card in sound quality, including the ZxR, by significant margins. If you simply want a sound quality improvement for $150 for a headphone system or active stereo speakers, then the Sound BlasterX AE-5 could be a good choice. It depends on what sound equipment you might expand to, and even what games you play.


I am curious about that consensus of the AE-5 surpassing the ZxR by "significant margins". Given the fact that when the AE-5 came out I looked for a detailed comparison and I found basically nothing. At the time in this same forum some guy said it was better, other said it was inferior, and other said that the AE-5 had a better headphone amplifier but was worse for speakers. So I would appreciate if you could point me towards any detailed comparative review of both. I have the ZxR and wouldn´t mind "upgrading" to a AE-5 if I knew it was really better, but now I don´t really have that feeling. Also I do use both the optical output and input in the ZxR, so losing that should be worth the change. Also appreciate that the ZxR has the possibility to upgrade its Op-Amps, not sure about how would the AE-5 compare in that case.

https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/supreme-sound-opamp-v6/
https://www.bursonaudio.com/creative-sound-blaster-z-zx-zxr-upgraded-with-supreme-sound-v5-op-amps/


----------



## Madmaxneo

ROKUGAN said:


> I had the Z and upgraded to the ZxR and I can assure you it is NOT essentially the same card. The ZxR has better components and the difference was immediately noticeable both with headphones and with my 5.1 speaker setup. It may be worth or not worth to you, but the difference in quality is extremely clear to me. Just google pictures of the circuitry of both models to see the difference.


I am pretty sure that is what @samhain69 was saying. Though he did say the Zx and the Z cards are the same.....

Oh wait, he did (apologies). Which is odd because they are very different cards. Everyone I have known who has had a ZxR and a Z or Zx says you can tell easily the difference between the two cards.....


----------



## Gil80

Hi.
In my current setup, I have speakers, microphone and headphones connected to the SoundBlaster Z card.
I also have a microphone and speakers connected to the PC case header (front connection).

In the soundblaster control panel, there's an option to switch between rear and front microphone inputs. I was wondering if there is the same for headphones.
I sometimes need to use the front connection for headphones instead of the rear connection headphones.

Is this possible?


Thanks.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Gil80 said:


> Hi.
> In my current setup, I have speakers, microphone and headphones connected to the SoundBlaster Z card.
> I also have a microphone and speakers connected to the PC case header (front connection).
> 
> In the soundblaster control panel, there's an option to switch between rear and front microphone inputs. I was wondering if there is the same for headphones.
> I sometimes need to use the front connection for headphones instead of the rear connection headphones.
> 
> Is this possible?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Is your front panel connected to the sound card or is it connected to the MB. If it is to the MB then you would have to change the output device in the "Sound" control panel to switch between the two. I am not entirely sure how the SBZ card chooses between the rear connection and the front panel connection if you have it connected to your sound card. There is a chance that the SBZ disables the rear connection if you have the front panel connected to the sound card.


----------



## Navyblue

Hi guys, with the latest Windows 10 does the Z series have everything working? I am looking to get a Z, and the only feature I am really interested in is the optical surround output, it's been a while since creative updated its driver and it would be a bummer if it doesn't work.

And it appears that the coming generation of sound card will come without this feature. I suppose HDMI killed it. Too bad HDMI doesn't work for me.

I was initially looking at the Xonar DSX for this feature, but the state of official support from Asus and CMedia are pretty much dead. Then I looked at the Sound Blaster Omni, this feature is sort of half broken for some. Again the driver also isn't updated for a while.


----------



## EarlZ

We might have a similar question, was wonderig if the SBZ can do 5.1 optical out to the logitech Z5500


----------



## Gil80

Madmaxneo said:


> Is your front panel connected to the sound card or is it connected to the MB. If it is to the MB then you would have to change the output device in the "Sound" control panel to switch between the two. I am not entirely sure how the SBZ card chooses between the rear connection and the front panel connection if you have it connected to your sound card. There is a chance that the SBZ disables the rear connection if you have the front panel connected to the sound card.


The front header is connected to the SBZ card. 
I thought there will be an easy solution.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Gil80 said:


> The front header is connected to the SBZ card.
> I thought there will be an easy solution.


You could always just use the onboard sound for the front panel.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Navyblue said:


> Hi guys, with the latest Windows 10 does the Z series have everything working? I am looking to get a Z, and the only feature I am really interested in is the optical surround output, it's been a while since creative updated its driver and it would be a bummer if it doesn't work.
> 
> And it appears that the coming generation of sound card will come without this feature. I suppose HDMI killed it. Too bad HDMI doesn't work for me.
> 
> I was initially looking at the Xonar DSX for this feature, but the state of official support from Asus and CMedia are pretty much dead. Then I looked at the Sound Blaster Omni, this feature is sort of half broken for some. Again the driver also isn't updated for a while.


Some report issues here and there but they are not usually just associated with the optical out. I have an occasional audio pop after an update where I have to apply a registry patch to get rid of the pop, but the card works great otherwise. Mine is connected to the logitech z906 speakers via optical.

You should look into getting the AE-5 soundcard. It is the newest offering from Creative Labs and has optical out. 



EarlZ said:


> We might have a similar question, was wonderig if the SBZ can do 5.1 optical out to the logitech Z5500


Yes, if the Z5500 has an optical input then it should work just fine.


----------



## Navyblue

Madmaxneo said:


> You should look into getting the AE-5 soundcard. It is the newest offering from Creative Labs and has optical out.



Thanks, but it doesn’t look like the AE5 supports 5.1 optical out, or any of the new sound cards for that matter.


----------



## GoLDii3

Navyblue said:


> Thanks, but it doesn’t look like the AE5 supports 5.1 optical out, or any of the new sound cards for that matter.


Yeah it lacks the DD and DTS decoders the SB-Z has to send compressed 5.1 over TOSLINK


----------



## boredgunner

GoLDii3 said:


> Yeah it lacks the DD and DTS decoders the SB-Z has to send compressed 5.1 over TOSLINK


*Encoders

But wow really? Shoot me now. Sound cards somehow became even MORE useless. I need to buy another Titanium HD, I'm stocking up on them because it's by far the most useful sound card in the world (currently have two). 

Heads to Ebay...


----------



## Madmaxneo

Navyblue said:


> Thanks, but it doesn’t look like the AE5 supports 5.1 optical out, or any of the new sound cards for that matter.





GoLDii3 said:


> Yeah it lacks the DD and DTS decoders the SB-Z has to send compressed 5.1 over TOSLINK


It seems you would have to use the analog signal for those options now... I have asked someone who says they know everything about the AE-5 what are the benefits of using optical now, I am awaiting a response. I wonder if it was designed to work with the Dolby atmos feature in Windows 10?


----------



## boredgunner

Madmaxneo said:


> It seems you would have to use the analog signal for those options now... I have asked someone who says they know everything about the AE-5 what are the benefits of using optical now, I am awaiting a response. I wonder if it was designed to work with the Dolby atmos feature in Windows 10?


Using analog connections for surround sound with a sound card is garbage. That means you're using the sound card's DAC and whatever amplification it may or may not be doing... obviously a sound card is no match for a decent A/V receiver or standalone multichannel amplifier.

Plus I'm guessing the AE-5's analog outputs are all line level, so only meant to be used with ACTIVE speakers. So the benefits of using optical out:

1) You bypass the AE-5's inferior DAC and output stage.
2) You get to use the superior DAC and amplification of an A/V receiver or multichannel amp, also the superior functionality of these devices.
3) You get to use superior speakers (passive speakers which simply cannot connect directly to a sound card, speakers that want dozens and dozens or even hundreds of watts of power).


----------



## Navyblue

*[Official] Creative Sound Blaster Z, Zx &amp; ZxR Series Club*

I’ll add one more, all analog cables degrade signals, especially for long runs. Audio compressions like Dolby or DTS is not ideal but it removes degradation from analog cables and distance from the the equation altogether. Which is worse? It depends I guess. On a budget? I personally would take lossy 5.1.

I admit that this solution is a tad dated. HDMI made these all obsolete. I bet it is this reasoning that made Creative and Asus drop Dolby and DTS, along with their royalty cost of course. So what onboard sound doesn’t manage to kill, HDMI did the rest.

But sadly using HDMI over receiver means you lose adaptive sync and high refresh rate. So one gotta pick between good sound or good graphic. If a receiver that allows adaptive sync and high refresh rate is to exist in the future, it will take a while for the price to become affordable.

I am looking for a sound card right now and the scene is really bleak. On one side we have Creative that is not interested in making good driver, on the other side we have Asus who is also more interested in selling new hardware than update its driver. Most sound card you can still buy the drivers are a few years old and in various state of incompatibility with the latest Windows. New sound cards are few and lacking in feature that I need.

In the processor world we have Intel vs AMD, graphics we have NVidia vs AMD. All very exciting. In the sound card world, it’s so depressing. I guess the segment is just not very profitable, the sound card companies either closed down or try to survive by other means.


----------



## boredgunner

Navyblue said:


> I’ll add one more, all analog cables degrade signals, especially for long runs. Audio compressions like Dolby or DTS is not ideal but it removes degradation from analog cables and distance from the the equation altogether. Which is worse? It depends I guess. On a budget? I personally would take lossy 5.1.
> 
> I admit that this solution is a tad dated. HDMI made these all obsolete. I bet it is this reasoning that made Creative and Asus drop Dolby and DTS, along with their royalty cost of course. So what onboard sound doesn’t manage to kill, HDMI did the rest.
> 
> But sadly using HDMI over receiver means you lose adaptive sync and high refresh rate. So one gotta pick between good sound or good graphic. If a receiver that allows adaptive sync and high refresh rate is to exist in the future, it will take a while for the price to become affordable.
> 
> I am looking for a sound card right now and the scene is really bleak. On one side we have Creative that is not interested in making good driver, on the other side we have Asus who is also more interested in selling new hardware than update its driver. Most sound card you can still buy the drivers are a few years old and in various state of incompatibility with the latest Windows. New sound cards are few and lacking in feature that I need.
> 
> In the processor world we have Intel vs AMD, graphics we have NVidia vs AMD. All very exciting. In the sound card world, it’s so depressing. I guess the segment is just not very profitable, the sound card companies either closed down and try to survive by other means.


I forgot to mention that. Much better off running a longer optical cable than RCA cables. Sound cards have been outdated for so long. Like you said, where the heck are the HDMI outputs?

One thing you said confuses me though. In the past, I was using an Acer Predator XB270HU G-SYNC monitor, hooked up to my GPU via DisplayPort. But I also had an HDMI cable running from my GPU to my A/V receiver, so the A/V receiver was detected by Windows as a second monitor. It never seemed to prevent G-SYNC from working, the G-SYNC indicator said it was working (basically a real time OSD refresh rate bar that changed with the frame rate as it should) and according to my eyes it worked as well (I am very sensitive to screen tearing).

Also I just bought a third Titanium HD lol. The reason I use it is because as far as I know, it is the only sound card with hardware accelerated processing for OpenAL/DirectSound3D games AND with Windows 10 ready drivers. I've tried other X-Fi's, the drivers don't work in Windows 10 (super buggy), and I've tried the Sound Core3D cards and they don't do real hardware acceleration so the effects sound noticeably worse.


----------



## Navyblue

boredgunner said:


> I forgot to mention that. Much better off running a longer optical cable than RCA cables. Sound cards have been outdated for so long. Like you said, where the heck are the HDMI outputs?
> 
> 
> 
> One thing you said confuses me though. In the past, I was using an Acer Predator XB270HU G-SYNC monitor, hooked up to my GPU via DisplayPort. But I also had an HDMI cable running from my GPU to my A/V receiver, so the A/V receiver was detected by Windows as a second monitor. It never seemed to prevent G-SYNC from working, the G-SYNC indicator said it was working (basically a real time OSD refresh rate bar that changed with the frame rate as it should) and according to my eyes it worked as well (I am very sensitive to screen tearing).




Do you have this working properly?

I tried this and it gave me a horrible stutter, despite Riva tuner showing a high FPS the game (BF1) was unplayable. I’m not too sure what is happening, some people say it has something to do with the graphic card can’t handle 2 different refresh rates at once. I use an Rx480 and some 144Hz Acer Freesync monitor.

In windows this works fine of course, but in game this is unplayable. If I can fix this I have no need for a sound card.


----------



## Navyblue

boredgunner said:


> Also I just bought a third Titanium HD lol. The reason I use it is because as far as I know, it is the only sound card with hardware accelerated processing for OpenAL/DirectSound3D games AND with Windows 10 ready drivers. I've tried other X-Fi's, the drivers don't work in Windows 10 (super buggy), and I've tried the Sound Core3D cards and they don't do real hardware acceleration so the effects sound noticeably worse.




I can buy this locally:

https://asia.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x-fi-titanium-fatal1ty-champion-series

This is the regular titanium I guess. It doesn’t make it into my shortlist because it is old and I am not sure if it will work properly with windows 10. If it does I don’t mind getting it.


----------



## boredgunner

Navyblue said:


> Do you have this working properly?
> 
> I tried this and it gave me a horrible stutter, despite Riva tuner showing a high FPS the game (BF1) was unplayable. I’m not too sure what is happening, some people say it has something to do with the graphic card can’t handle 2 different refresh rates at once. I use an Rx480 and some 144Hz Acer Freesync monitor.
> 
> In windows this works fine of course, but in game this is unplayable. If I can fix this I have no need for a sound card.


Yeah I had no issues in any game. Worked the same as when I only had one monitor. I wonder if that's a FreeSync limitation/issue? I was only able to test G-SYNC. Funny thing is I have a FreeSync monitor now but no AMD GPU to test.



Navyblue said:


> I can buy this locally:
> 
> https://asia.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x-fi-titanium-fatal1ty-champion-series
> 
> This is the regular titanium I guess. It doesn’t make it into my shortlist because it is old and I am not sure if it will work properly with windows 10. If it does I don’t mind getting it.


I have the version of that without the front panel attachments. No Windows 10 ready drivers, super buggy if you try sadly.


----------



## Navyblue

boredgunner said:


> Yeah I had no issues in any game. Worked the same as when I only had one monitor. I wonder if that's a FreeSync limitation/issue? I was only able to test G-SYNC. Funny thing is I have a FreeSync monitor now but no AMD GPU to test.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the version of that without the front panel attachments. No Windows 10 ready drivers, super buggy if you try sadly.


Thanks for letting me know it doesn't work! Just wanting to know which sound card works with Windows 10 shouldn't be this hard.

I have Core2Duo era hardwares rocking SSD and Windows 10, still quite usable these days. But for sound cards... It is ironic that supposedly the most future proof piece of hardware is the least future proof.


----------



## Navyblue

boredgunner said:


> One thing you said confuses me though. In the past, I was using an Acer Predator XB270HU G-SYNC monitor, hooked up to my GPU via DisplayPort. But I also had an HDMI cable running from my GPU to my A/V receiver, so the A/V receiver was detected by Windows as a second monitor. It never seemed to prevent G-SYNC from working, the G-SYNC indicator said it was working (basically a real time OSD refresh rate bar that changed with the frame rate as it should) and according to my eyes it worked as well (I am very sensitive to screen tearing).


Just an update. Since I found out it is possible to get this working, I decide to work on this front.

After a bunch of trials and errors, involving drivers and cables and receiver settings, long story short, I managed to get rid of the stuttering with HDMI audio. The refresh rate setting on the receiver, in my case Radeon Rx480 and Marantz SR6001, has to be set to 60Hz in Windows. It tends to default to 59Hz or 29Hz depending on resolution. 30Hz doesn't work either. Once 60Hz is selected the stuttering is gone. As for why I have no idea.

Now I no longer need to buy a sound card. Had all sound cards worked like they should I would have bought one the other day when I went shopping. Thanks to Creative and Asus I now have one less impulse buy.


----------



## EarlZ

> Yes, if the Z5500 has an optical input then it should work just fine.


Yes it has, should I expect 'better' audio quality or will it be just the same ?


----------



## vf-

boredgunner said:


> Also I just bought a third Titanium HD lol. The reason I use it is because as far as I know, it is the only sound card with hardware accelerated processing for OpenAL/DirectSound3D games AND with Windows 10 ready drivers. I've tried other X-Fi's, the drivers don't work in Windows 10 (super buggy), and I've tried the Sound Core3D cards and they don't do real hardware acceleration so the effects sound noticeably worse.


It is a sad state what sound has become on Windows for gaming. No standard and all game developers are doing their own thing. Then you've got sound cards dropped in 2 years at least.


----------



## Madmaxneo

EarlZ said:


> Yes it has, should I expect 'better' audio quality or will it be just the same ?


When I switched to using optical I definitely experienced better audio. So based on that I'd say yes.


----------



## Gil80

wow... I'm reading all the comments from the last three pages about the current situation with sound cards.
I own the basic SB-Z card, connected to AudioEngine 5+ active speakers (2 channels only) and ATH-900X headphones for gaming.

I thought about upgrading to the SBZ-X or the latest AE-5, but now I see no reason, given the descriptions on outdated drivers and lack of support and missing features from cards.

Wouldn't it be better to just buy Schiit Magni 3 + Modi 2 Uber / Multibit and be done with it?


----------



## vf-

Gil80 said:


> wow... I'm reading all the comments from the last three pages about the current situation with sound cards.
> I own the basic SB-Z card, connected to AudioEngine 5+ active speakers (2 channels only) and ATH-900X headphones for gaming.
> 
> I thought about upgrading to the SBZ-X or the latest AE-5, but now I see no reason, given the descriptions on outdated drivers and lack of support and missing features from cards.
> 
> *Wouldn't it be better to just buy Schiit Magni 3 + Modi 2 Uber / Multibit and be done with it?*


This supplies positional sound?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Gil80 said:


> wow... I'm reading all the comments from the last three pages about the current situation with sound cards.
> I own the basic SB-Z card, connected to AudioEngine 5+ active speakers (2 channels only) and ATH-900X headphones for gaming.
> 
> I thought about upgrading to the SBZ-X or the latest AE-5, but now I see no reason, given the descriptions on outdated drivers and lack of support and missing features from cards.
> 
> Wouldn't it be better to just buy Schiit Magni 3 + Modi 2 Uber / Multibit and be done with it?


From what I have been hearing the AE-5 is an excellent card with powerful sound despite not having those things mentioned above.

*"Wouldn't it be better to just buy Schiit Magni 3 + Modi 2 Uber / Multibit and be done with it?"* I am not even sure what those are....lol.


----------



## boredgunner

vf- said:


> It is a sad state what sound has become on Windows for gaming. No standard and all game developers are doing their own thing. Then you've got sound cards dropped in 2 years at least.


Tell me about it. Game studios are always free to do their own thing of course, but if only OpenAL had the kind of presence that DirectSound3D had back in the day. Better yet, if only this happened while OpenAL remained open source... too late for that.



vf- said:


> This supplies positional sound?


Freely obtainable software does, like Razer Surround. No different than what Creative's sound cards do really which don't really take advantage of any hardware.



Madmaxneo said:


> From what I have been hearing the AE-5 is an excellent card with powerful sound despite not having those things mentioned above.
> 
> *"Wouldn't it be better to just buy Schiit Magni 3 + Modi 2 Uber / Multibit and be done with it?"* I am not even sure what those are....lol.


Google for the win.


----------



## Gonzalez07

ever since i updated to windows 10 1803 my soundblaster keeps changing to 5.1 in windows control panel. i wouldnt really have noticed but when watching youtube i only hear one side. i keep switching it to stereo and it fixes but it keeps reverting itself on restart. anyway to make that change permanent?

*actually i think 5.1 is fine, maybe its just firefox 60 that has this issue playing html5 on both sides or something chrome works fine.


----------



## Madmaxneo

boredgunner said:


> Tell me about it. Game studios are always free to do their own thing of course, but if only OpenAL had the kind of presence that DirectSound3D had back in the day.
> 
> Google for the win.


But why? I am not even interested in what that is. My Zx card and Windows 1803 work fine. If you wanted someone to know what that was you would give a short explanation.... 


Gonzalez07 said:


> ever since i updated to windows 10 1803 my soundblaster keeps changing to 5.1 in windows control panel. i wouldnt really have noticed but when watching youtube i only hear one side. i keep switching it to stereo and it fixes but it keeps reverting itself on restart. anyway to make that change permanent?
> 
> *actually i think 5.1 is fine, maybe its just firefox 60 that has this issue playing html5 on both sides or something chrome works fine.


That is odd and the first I've ever heard of this type of issue. Make sure you check all your settings and connections. You can also try uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers for the sound card. It might help.


----------



## Vlada011

Gonzalez07 said:


> ever since i updated to windows 10 1803 my soundblaster keeps changing to 5.1 in windows control panel. i wouldnt really have noticed but when watching youtube i only hear one side. i keep switching it to stereo and it fixes but it keeps reverting itself on restart. anyway to make that change permanent?
> 
> *actually i think 5.1 is fine, maybe its just firefox 60 that has this issue playing html5 on both sides or something chrome works fine.


Same problem start with my SBZxR after Win 10 1709 and continue to 1803 but I found solution worked with 1709 and repeat after I update to 1803 I was forced to remove SBZxR from slot and to recognize her again only becasue OS update and when finaly recognize card problem I fixed back but I fixed him again.

Solution best work with fresh install of OS.
Internet connection must be disabled all the time. 
Installing all drivers for motherboard and hardware without connection with new, 
off course downloaded before and ready on some other HDD and all 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005-2017 one by one, Display Driver than install SBZxR driver from DVD, that's driver from 03-Jul-13 v6.0.102.23.
Everything without internet connection. Than you need to disable hardware ID for SBZxR controller, SBZxR and Daughter board if you have.
On internet you can find explanation how to prevent Windows Update for specific driver with Hardware ID. Look...
And you need to do that like I sad for every Sound Blaster option in device manager....

After that you can connect internet and he will not be capable to update SBZxR or SBZ Controller to 2017.
I always kept 2 speakers enabled 1-2-3h, than install Creative Patch/Fix and still kept little more 2 speakers.
Than I change to 5.1 and not swap channels any more. I fixed like that 5 times after idiotic MS Updates.

I don't know why she need to work little on 2 speakers, Stereo and later not swap channels any more even after you turn off PC or after restart. It's important to driver from 2013 stay installed. Not work with newer I think.


----------



## Vlada011

Few days I really had problem with swaping channels and I was close to sell my SBZxR. Not close, guy told me send me to pay.
And I should add 20 euro of my money for brand new AE-5 or STRIX RAID DLX. 
But after I fixed I gave up and didn't sold SBZxR and now work as before.

I understand how that could be frustrating, when he swap in middle of game and you hear left rear only, and left front. Voice in game immediately you can't hear because Central stop to work. But lucky for me I fixed. I would sold long time ago to someone who use Win 7 or different motherboard to try, AMD example or similar.
SBZ series mostly have problems with ASUS and same I noticed with RVE was present and on RVE10. Perfectly same.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Vlada011 said:


> Few days I really had problem with swaping channels and I was close to sell my SBZxR. Not close, guy told me send me to pay.
> And I should add 20 euro of my money for brand new AE-5 or STRIX RAID DLX.
> But after I fixed I gave up and didn't sold SBZxR and now work as before.
> 
> I understand how that could be frustrating, when he swap in middle of game and you hear left rear only, and left front. Voice in game immediately you can't hear because Central stop to work. But lucky for me I fixed. I would sold long time ago to someone who use Win 7 or different motherboard to try, AMD example or similar.
> SBZ series mostly have problems with ASUS and same I noticed with RVE was present and on RVE10. Perfectly same.


I have had issues with my Zx card but not because of my Asus Rampage IV black ed motherboard. I have an issue every so often with an audio pop/crack but if I use the registry hacks I have it works fine afterwards. It was all windows.


----------



## Vlada011

Yes little patch fixed cracking noise to many people.


----------



## boredgunner

Madmaxneo said:


> But why? I am not even interested in what that is. My Zx card and Windows 1803 work fine. If you wanted someone to know what that was you would give a short explanation....


You're not interested enough to google it (as you yourself stated), so why bother explaining? Waste of words. Most people would google it and find the answer.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Does anyone here actually have the AE-5 and is using it through optical? 

If so does it work with the Dolby Atmos in windows now?


----------



## KCDC

Madmaxneo said:


> Does anyone here actually have the AE-5 and is using it through optical?
> 
> If so does it work with the Dolby Atmos in windows now?





I was using optical at first. Sounded great, until I switched to analog to use the dac/dsp and I enjoy it much more. Optical won't allow you to use any of the EQ, or other dsp settings. 



Can't say about Atmos, I'm on 2.1


----------



## Madmaxneo

KCDC said:


> I was using optical at first. Sounded great, until I switched to analog to use the dac/dsp and I enjoy it much more. Optical won't allow you to use any of the EQ, or other dsp settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say about Atmos, I'm on 2.1


Awesome! I just need to know how well it works on 5.1 with analog vs optical before I purchase.


----------



## ROKUGAN

KCDC said:


> I was using optical at first. Sounded great, until I switched to analog to use the dac/dsp and I enjoy it much more. Optical won't allow you to use any of the EQ, or other dsp settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say about Atmos, I'm on 2.1


Why is that? I have my ZXR connected through optical to my AVR and I´m using all DSP effects (EQ, Crystalizer, Surround, etc.) without problems.


----------



## KCDC

ROKUGAN said:


> Why is that? I have my ZXR connected through optical to my AVR and I´m using all DSP effects (EQ, Crystalizer, Surround, etc.) without problems.



Using optical bypasses the DAC and just goes straight digital to your receiver/speakers. Due to that, any DAC/DSP functions aren't usable. Once I switched to analog, I could use the DAC capabilities and all functions.


----------



## boredgunner

KCDC said:


> Using optical bypasses the DAC and just goes straight digital to your receiver/speakers. Due to that, any DAC/DSP functions aren't usable. Once I switched to analog, I could use the DAC capabilities and all functions.


If so, that's unique to the AE-5. With most other sound cards, DSP effects are still applied to the digital (optical) output.


----------



## KCDC

boredgunner said:


> If so, that's unique to the AE-5. With most other sound cards, DSP effects are still applied to the digital (optical) output.



When I tried digital, the only thing that would work was the EQ. Maybe I missed a setting somewhere. Either way, using digital bypasses the DAC which is the only reason to spend money on a sound card, in my mind. Or at least this one. I didn't make the call to Creative, but this was confirmed by another user who called in to ask. It's why I switched to analog. Still sounded great on digital, but not much different than on-board.


I'm not a professional audiophile, but I could tell a positive difference when I switched.


----------



## robert c james

To keep DSP effects when using optical on a SBZ you need to go to Advanced Features and check the box "play stereo mix to digital "
On my AE-5 that option is in Set Up / Mixer WORKS GREAT
You also need to set your Play Back device in Windows to Speakers 
When comparing the two the Z made my AVR and head phones sound great
The AE-5 showes me how bad I need to upgrade my other equipment
My phones sound better than ever at high frequency where as my AVR showes greater gains in low end It realy points out the weaknesses of my speakers 

I liked my Z for a couple yrs But LOVE my AE-5 To me the extra $ was well worth it


----------



## boredgunner

KCDC said:


> When I tried digital, the only thing that would work was the EQ. Maybe I missed a setting somewhere. Either way, using digital bypasses the DAC which is the only reason to spend money on a sound card, in my mind. Or at least this one. I didn't make the call to Creative, but this was confirmed by another user who called in to ask. It's why I switched to analog. Still sounded great on digital, but not much different than on-board.
> 
> 
> I'm not a professional audiophile, but I could tell a positive difference when I switched.


I believe you, actually I wonder... does the AE-5 even have an EAX setting? My post was dumb and I had forgotten for a second just how many DSP features these sound cards have. 



robert c james said:


> To keep DSP effects when using optical on a SBZ you need to go to Advanced Features and check the box "play stereo mix to digital "
> On my AE-5 that option is in Set Up / Mixer WORKS GREAT
> You also need to set your Play Back device in Windows to Speakers
> When comparing the two the Z made my AVR and head phones sound great
> The AE-5 showes me how bad I need to upgrade my other equipment
> My phones sound better than ever at high frequency where as my AVR showes greater gains in low end It realy points out the weaknesses of my speakers
> 
> I liked my Z for a couple yrs But LOVE my AE-5 To me the extra $ was well worth it


The Z series also have DTS/Dolby surround encoders which go over digital, which you'd use instead if not using stereo. Though when I tried to use these encoders on the external sound card from the Z lineup (forgot the name), none of them worked! Unlike the X-Fi's.


----------



## robert c james

I'm not sure if the card was sending Dts/Dolby or if my AVR was doing that processing
Using the "stereo mix" does send out 5.1 Guess the should have labeled it "speaker mix"
I can set speaker lev from my card without touching my AVR 
There was a bug with the Z series that would kill all output when Dolby was turned on but that was fixed It was still a pain to make work rite even after the "fix" 
The AE-5 doesn't have either Dolby or DTS but supports 7.1 headphones


----------



## KCDC

Only reason I switched to the AE-5 from my Zx was compatibility issues with win10 and/or my mobo. It wouldn't operate in x1/x4 slots, and wouldn't work properly on my x8 slot, it was pretty infuriating. I installed the ae5 into a x1 slot and worked instantly. I do remember being able to use all functions over digital with the Zx, just didn't think about it till now. I also miss the little breakout pod with 1/4" plugs for my cans.


----------



## LandsHeer

So I just got a Sennheiser Game Zero, after my Beyerdynamic DT770 250 Ohm broke (not its fault). Its running on my Sound Blaster Z, connected to the headphone socket. I also bought Dolby Atmos for Headphones.

My question is, can the Z cooperate flawless with the Game Zero or would I Need to upgrade to the AE-5?

Need to Play around with the Settings of the Card, like I have 5.1 set up in the Windows Settings, SBX Surround is on like 67% or so, not sure right now. Bass is at 10%, Crystalize at 75%. EQ is set to custom Settings (Left to right 10, 16,6,3,0,0,1,2,3,4) 

I'm just asking because I kinda miss something Sound wise in comparison to the DT770. Might Need to just put the EQ to flat and reduce SBX Surround to like 20-30% and have Atmos handle the rest... not sure


----------



## Vlada011

I fixed problem with SBZxR and Windows Updates and didn't back.
I hate so much when some Cumulative Update stuck or after successfull 
installation screw up some driver or other thing.

I had great chance to upgrade almost for free to AE-5 but I was not sure how much is better sound.
Bad because no some store in my town to people compare them.


----------



## vf-

Vlada011 said:


> I fixed problem with SBZxR and Windows Updates and didn't back.
> I hate so much when some Cumulative Update stuck or after successfull
> installation screw up some driver or other thing.
> 
> I had great chance to upgrade almost for free to AE-5 *but I was not sure how much is better sound.*
> Bad because no some store in my town to people compare them.


Well, put it this way for me coming from the Auzentech X-Fi Prelude which is 11 years old, it wasn't much of an upgrade. Subtle changes here and there but very similar sound quality. Only biggest change was lower DPC making gameplay smoother since the Auzentech drivers were from September 2011.


----------



## hisXLNC

Can someone please post the settings for the first person shooter profile on the ZxR. Im looking for the surround settings, and the equalizer settings specifically


----------



## EastCoast

Someone help me understand. 

Back in the day sound cards would work using it's own hardware, freeing the cpu threads. it was considered hardware audio when gaming for example. 

However since...win7 and there after we are forced to use software audio. I don't think that's changed with win10. 


Can anyone explain all this?


----------



## Giofot

Did anyone manage to get Dolby digital in SBZ to work with the 1803 update? I had to roll back to 1709 because when i tied to change the encoder from the cinematic tab it said something about the device is in use by another program.I have tried both SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10 and SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_08 drivers.


----------



## vf-

LandsHeer said:


> So I just got a Sennheiser Game Zero, after my Beyerdynamic DT770 250 Ohm broke (not its fault). Its running on my Sound Blaster Z, connected to the headphone socket. I also bought Dolby Atmos for Headphones.
> 
> My question is, can the Z cooperate flawless with the Game Zero or would I Need to upgrade to the AE-5?
> 
> Need to Play around with the Settings of the Card, like I have 5.1 set up in the Windows Settings, SBX Surround is on like 67% or so, not sure right now. Bass is at 10%, Crystalize at 75%. EQ is set to custom Settings (Left to right 10, 16,6,3,0,0,1,2,3,4)
> 
> I'm just asking because I kinda miss something Sound wise in comparison to the DT770. Might Need to just put the EQ to flat and reduce SBX Surround to like 20-30% and have Atmos handle the rest... not sure


Why would you want all that processing garbage? It ruins the sound. Let alone what gaming headphones does to the sound over and above the already processing from the soundcard such as bass boost, crystalize etc...


----------



## Madmaxneo

Giofot said:


> Did anyone manage to get Dolby digital in SBZ to work with the 1803 update? I had to roll back to 1709 because when i tied to change the encoder from the cinematic tab it said something about the device is in use by another program.I have tried both SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10 and SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_08 drivers.





Giofot said:


> Did anyone manage to get Dolby digital in SBZ to work with the 1803 update? I had to roll back to 1709 because when i tied to change the encoder from the cinematic tab it said something about the device is in use by another program.I have tried both SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10 and SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_08 drivers.


Not sure why you rolled back, DDL works just fine and sounds great on my system and I am on 1803. 
That error you received indicates there is an error elsewhere in your system. I used to get that error but I think it had to something to do with either other sound programs or output devices on my system, I am not entirely sure as it has been a while since I got that same error (and it wasn't on 1803). 

Also note you shouldn't switch between the different encoders while playing music. It may work sometimes but I've had it go completely silent where I had to reboot the system to get my sound back, but it was over a year ago the last time that happened.


----------



## OrionBG

Giofot said:


> Did anyone manage to get Dolby digital in SBZ to work with the 1803 update? I had to roll back to 1709 because when i tied to change the encoder from the cinematic tab it said something about the device is in use by another program.I have tried both SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10 and SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_08 drivers.


Dolby Digital Live works without any issues for me on 1803.
I'm using THIS driver. It is supposedly the last ever created for the Z series.


----------



## EarlZ

OrionBG said:


> Dolby Digital Live works without any issues for me on 1803.
> I'm using THIS driver. It is supposedly the last ever created for the Z series.


Is that version not found on creatives website ? (sorry cant check due to firewall restrcitions at work)


----------



## OrionBG

EarlZ said:


> Is that version not found on creatives website ? (sorry cant check due to firewall restrcitions at work)


To my knowledge, no. It was made probably for some of the system integrators like Dell or something but it is just a newer standard driver.
I've also had one registry file given to me by one guy in the Creative forums, that fixes some DDL disconnect issues (that may or may not appear in Windows 10) but unfortunately the Creative forums are no more and I'll have to find the file when I get back from work.


----------



## Giofot

Thanks for the reply. I am glad to hear it work good for you.That means i can fix it.

Edit: I found that the problem was that i had the microphone disabled in private settings.Enable it fix the encoder change.


----------



## neXus2018

Hello to everybody.

Here is the thing, I wrote this message to Hardwareheaven/PAX, but no one answered for 15 days.


I own SB ZX.



This is the message I wrote to them, so if anyone here has a solution it would be great




> I need to check if PAX drivers fix this god damn stupidity.
> 
> 
> When I was connected through analog output, everything works fine.
> When I connected soundbar via optical, one problem occured.
> 
> This is the problem:
> 
> I only noticed on Youtube using FF 60.
> When I watch Youtube and use mouse or keyboard arrows to skip to certain portion of stream line, at random time (few minutes, half an hour....it is just random) audio goes berserk and it sounds robotic like. To be precise, distorted. Like you've putted distortion with compressor.
> After that, every sound in Windows, be it standalone player or just anything that outputs sound is distorted. And even distortion, when appeares is different.
> 
> The only way to regain back normal sound is to reboot PC.
> 
> I tried changing bit and Hz (from default 24/48000 to 16/44100), tried changing speaker from 5.1 to 2.0/2.1, tried changing DDL to DTS, changing bottom PCIe in BIOS from Auto to PCIe x4 to PCIe x1, well tried much everything. Both drivers from Creative suffer the sam symptom.
> 
> The only thing I recently changed is moving card from PCIe x4 (bottom long PCIe) to most upper PCIe x1. I'm currently testing this one, as much my personal time gives.
> 
> When on bottom PCIe it shared these devices with one IRQ (no conflict):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On upper PCIe is like this (no conflict):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo is ASUS P8P67 Pro rev. 3.1.
> Oh, and Windows 7 x64 is used.
> 
> In contact With Creative, they gave me a reg patch, which doesn't fix issue, even with upper written changes.
> By the way, they discontinued Creative forums. Which is crap.
> 
> Now, do PAX drivers fix this issue? And if so, which is the last one.



I'm still on PCIEx1 and for now I didn't get any problems. But, there is still an issue (both happens on PCIEx4 and PCIEx1 ports), when moving to certain portions of timeline, I get this small "tick" noise. Also, this occurs with VST machines via FLStudio. This doesn't happen on analog. But, I wish to keep it on optical, due to 5.1 on soundbar (Soundbar is 2.1 but can make "room/spacial" effects with 5.1).


----------



## Madmaxneo

neXus2018 said:


> Hello to everybody.
> 
> Here is the thing, I wrote this message to Hardwareheaven/PAX, but no one answered for 15 days.
> 
> I own SB ZX.
> 
> This is the message I wrote to them, so if anyone here has a solution it would be great
> 
> I'm still on PCIEx1 and for now I didn't get any problems. But, there is still an issue (both happens on PCIEx4 and PCIEx1 ports), when moving to certain portions of timeline, I get this small "tick" noise. Also, this occurs with VST machines via FLStudio. This doesn't happen on analog. But, I wish to keep it on optical, due to 5.1 on soundbar (Soundbar is 2.1 but can make "room/spacial" effects with 5.1).


First thing is they might not have answered because of the language you start with. 

Second, have you tried any of the patches? I've had that tick noise a few times and once I applied the patch the noise would go away, that was until the next windows update...lol.


----------



## neXus2018

Madmaxneo said:


> First thing is they might not have answered because of the language you start with.
> 
> Second, have you tried any of the patches? I've had that tick noise a few times and once I applied the patch the noise would go away, that was until the next windows update...lol.


Did I wrote in English or Arabic? Seriously?
Did you read that I tried patch and that Windows is 7 x64 and this only occurs on optical out.

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## crestanineto

I just bought the new AE-5 and use the optical out...contrary to what most people say, the improvements go through the optical output yes in the AE-5. But the Sound Blaster ZxR sound is much better. More full-bodied ... less "emulated." I regretted buying the AE-5. I came back to Sound Blaster ZxR


----------



## umeng2002

Giofot said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am glad to hear it work good for you.That means i can fix it.
> 
> Edit: I found that the problem was that i had the microphone disabled in private settings.Enable it fix the encoder change.


What "private settings" are you talking about?

Follow-up: It's the Windows 10 Privacy Settings. Yeah, I had the mic access disabled and I was having the same issue. I just re-enabled general mic access, and now the encoder seem to work.

Thanks for the hint.


----------



## Balsagna

Hey everyone,

So I've had an issue out of my SoundBlaster ZX ever since I've gotten it a couple years ago and want to figure out what's up. So, basically all I'm trying to do is plug my headphones (Philips Fidelio X1's with a VMODA BOOM MIC) and have it hooked up to the ACM and then have that hooked up to the Sound Card.

I assumed in doing so, I could use the switcher between speakers and headphones from the control panel, but this apparently does not work.
I also want to switch between using both the ACM mic and my headphones.

Eg. When I'm in Speaker mode, I can use the ACM mic. When I am in Headphone mode, I will use the vMODA.

How can I accomplish this with the SoundCard + ACM?


----------



## x7007

neXus2018 said:


> Hello to everybody.
> 
> Here is the thing, I wrote this message to Hardwareheaven/PAX, but no one answered for 15 days.
> 
> 
> I own SB ZX.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the message I wrote to them, so if anyone here has a solution it would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still on PCIEx1 and for now I didn't get any problems. But, there is still an issue (both happens on PCIEx4 and PCIEx1 ports), when moving to certain portions of timeline, I get this small "tick" noise. Also, this occurs with VST machines via FLStudio. This doesn't happen on analog. But, I wish to keep it on optical, due to 5.1 on soundbar (Soundbar is 2.1 but can make "room/spacial" effects with 5.1).


 you need to use the registry patch they have it posted here it will fix youre issue. 


Balsagna said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I've had an issue out of my SoundBlaster ZX ever since I've gotten it a couple years ago and want to figure out what's up. So, basically all I'm trying to do is plug my headphones (Philips Fidelio X1's with a VMODA BOOM MIC) and have it hooked up to the ACM and then have that hooked up to the Sound Card.
> 
> I assumed in doing so, I could use the switcher between speakers and headphones from the control panel, but this apparently does not work.
> I also want to switch between using both the ACM mic and my headphones.
> 
> Eg. When I'm in Speaker mode, I can use the ACM mic. When I am in Headphone mode, I will use the vMODA.
> 
> How can I accomplish this with the SoundCard + ACM?


don't use the acm it will degrade you quality


----------



## Vlada011

Guys I thouht to upgrade little speakers... maybe on Audio Engine A2+...
What's best way to connect them with Sound Blaster ZxR sound card.
They don't have Optical connector. They should be connect to headphone connector on PC...

Look on back side... Do you know maybe some better choice of speakers for SBZxR...

https://postimg.cc/image/thpwt5cdt/


----------



## galaxiel

i wonder if someone get a fix for the probem where the cart vanished and the only way to get it back is to stop the PC and wait some minute.


i have the sound blaster z and the last update of windows, but this appear before the update. my motherboard is an assus but it was the same thing with MSI.


thx you for the answer and sorry for my english


----------



## Tiihokatti

Vlada011 said:


> Guys I thouht to upgrade little speakers... maybe on Audio Engine A2+...
> What's best way to connect them with Sound Blaster ZxR sound card.
> They don't have Optical connector. They should be connect to headphone connector on PC...
> 
> Look on back side... Do you know maybe some better choice of speakers for SBZxR...
> 
> https://postimg.cc/image/thpwt5cdt/


ZxR has separate outputs for speakers and headphones. Use the speaker output for speakers, it can't get more obvious than that...
You can also use the internal soundcard of the speakers (via the USB connection).


----------



## Madmaxneo

Vlada011 said:


> Guys I thouht to upgrade little speakers... maybe on Audio Engine A2+...
> What's best way to connect them with Sound Blaster ZxR sound card.
> They don't have Optical connector. They should be connect to headphone connector on PC...
> 
> Look on back side... Do you know maybe some better choice of speakers for SBZxR...
> 
> https://postimg.cc/image/thpwt5cdt/


Yes. The Logitech z906 surround sound system. If you can find a set and if you can afford it that is.


----------



## Vlada011

Logitech Z906 can't be so good sound quality as AudioEngine A2+.
Only is 5.1 system. Logitech speakers from Z906 could be compared with 70-80$ worth pair of speakers. In best scenario, I would bet on 50$ more.
Only subwoofer and control console cost extra.
That's not sound experience even close to A2+.

I'm not crazy for Bass, Central/Vocal is welcomed. 

Near computer I think it would be nice to connect headphone connector on SBZxR with heaphone connector on Left Power/Amplified speaker on A2+.
I think I could expect better sound because dedicate sound card than connected to USB.

It would be bad if I need to use AudioEngine D1 extra only to connect SBZxR with optical cable with D1 and D1 with A2+ with 3.5mm cable.
I think I got 3.5mm to 6.3mm adapter with SBZxR because headphone in is 6.3mm


----------



## Tiihokatti

Vlada011 said:


> Logitech Z906 can't be so good sound quality as AudioEngine A2+.
> Only is 5.1 system. Logitech speakers from Z906 could be compared with 70-80$ worth pair of speakers. In best scenario, I would bet on 50$ more.
> Only subwoofer and control console cost extra.
> That's not sound experience even close to A2+.
> 
> I'm not crazy for Bass, Central/Vocal is welcomed.
> 
> Near computer I think it would be nice to connect headphone connector on SBZxR with heaphone connector on Left Power/Amplified speaker on A2+.
> I think I could expect better sound because dedicate sound card than connected to USB.
> 
> It would be bad if I need to use AudioEngine D1 extra only to connect SBZxR with optical cable with D1 and D1 with A2+ with 3.5mm cable.
> I think I got 3.5mm to 6.3mm adapter with SBZxR because headphone in is 6.3mm


Uhhh.... what?
Why do you keep talking about "headphone connector"? ZxR has separate RCA outputs that are used for active speakers (or speaker amplifier). Do not use the headphone output for active speakers, there is no need for double-amping.

As for similarly priced speakers as A2+: Edifier R2000DB (169€+shipping here), JBL LSR305, etc.
Of course the best bang for buck would be used passive speakers paired with stereo amplifier. I use Breeze Audio BA100 with 8" Finnish vintage speakers from the 90's (Vifa tweeter and woofer).


----------



## Madmaxneo

Vlada011 said:


> Logitech Z906 can't be so good sound quality as AudioEngine A2+.
> Only is 5.1 system. Logitech speakers from Z906 could be compared with 70-80$ worth pair of speakers. In best scenario, I would bet on 50$ more.
> Only subwoofer and control console cost extra.
> That's not sound experience even close to A2+.
> 
> I'm not crazy for Bass, Central/Vocal is welcomed.


Uhh yeah that's your opinion. Everyone who gets to hear this system loves the sound it produces and in fact a friend was in here the other day and she said it sounded better than her Home Theater system and hers was not cheap. I think she paid close to $15 for her home theater system. I've compared a variety of speaker systems to the z906 and the z906 was the best of the bunch. 

Yes it is a 5.1 system and it kicks ass as a surround system, but that is what I prefer. I personally don't care for 2 speaker systems, never have. When I was a kid I took apart my tube TV (it was in the early 80's) and wired in a 4 speaker stereo system and it sounded pretty good...lol. For that matter I don't even like wearing headsets. All my gaming is done on this surround system.


----------



## Vlada011

Logitech Z906 is classic gaming system, and not even close to Audioengine A2+.
AudioEngine have some very nice speakers up to 800$ pair. And A2+ produce very high quality sound even for 250$.
Some compare them with more exspensive system. Logitech is comparable with gamins speakers, and sound great for them, but this is little higher class.
A2+ cost 250$ and A5+ cost 350$. They are far bigger with more powerfull bass but from my perspective not necessary.

AudioEngine A2+ are on several reviews on top of PC Speakers. 
I think only Aperion Audio Allaire Bluetooth Speakers are better, but they are arround 400$ two speakers.
They are amazing and sound and visualy are cool and Bluetooth and Optical connector.

Now are on discount for 350$, they have nice small aluminum control.
But they are not available here near me and AudioEngine A2+ is available and cheaper.

https://postimg.cc/image/lic3luohp/


https://www.aperionaudio.com/products/open-box-allaire-bluetooth-speaker-pair-matte-white


----------



## Vlada011

Logitech Z906 can't give such sound. I read owners of A5+ say they full room with sound and dominate with bass, but A2+ are very similar sound quality.






That's it for computer don't need nothing more. A2+ and some 40-50$ QED 3.5mm 2m and 2m QED speakers cable like XT 25 with dual banana connectors.
Nothing expensive, nothing fancy. 250/350 for speakers and 50$ for cables. And you don't need surround. Because surround of same sound quality to full whole room, cost arround 1000$.
Central and Sub cost a lot same level as 250/350 Bookshelf, + 2 more Bookshelf or smaller class for Rear. 
For 200$ you can't get same sound level from 5.1 as from two speakers.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Vlada011 said:


> Logitech Z906 is classic gaming system, and not even close to Audioengine A2+.
> AudioEngine have some very nice speakers up to 800$ pair. And A2+ produce very high quality sound even for 250$.
> Some compare them with more exspensive system. Logitech is comparable with gamins speakers, and sound great for them, but this is little higher class.
> A2+ cost 250$ and A5+ cost 350$. They are far bigger with more powerfull bass but from my perspective not necessary.
> 
> AudioEngine A2+ are on several reviews on top of PC Speakers.
> I think only Aperion Audio Allaire Bluetooth Speakers are better, but they are arround 400$ two speakers.
> They are amazing and sound and visualy are cool and Bluetooth and Optical connector.
> 
> Now are on discount for 350$, they have nice small aluminum control.
> But they are not available here near me and AudioEngine A2+ is available and cheaper.
> 
> https://postimg.cc/image/lic3luohp/
> 
> 
> https://www.aperionaudio.com/products/open-box-allaire-bluetooth-speaker-pair-matte-white


From *personal experience* I disagree. I have tried the Gamins speakers but they sound like crap compared to my z906 speakers, in fact there is no comparison. The bass on these is killer and I've known a few people that got rid of their z906 speakers because the bass was so powerful. I love bass and the effect it provides but I have my z906's bass turned down to about 50%, yet I can still feel the bass tremble from across the house. To really start to enjoy this system I have been upgrading my music files to FLAC where possible, the difference is simply amazing. Right now the limiting factor is my Zx sound card and the 116 SNR DB... I also use optical to these speakers. 
I have been using these speakers now for about 5 years with no issues and I purchased them used from Amazon for a little less than $250, which was about $150 less than a brand new set back then. 

I've been thinking about saving up for either the ZxR or the AE-5 sound cards. It is a mix of good and bad points for me between the two. The major bad ones are that the AE-5 doesn't support the surround codecs through optical and the ZxR is an aging card with older drivers....


----------



## Tiihokatti

Madmaxneo said:


> From *personal experience* I disagree. I have tried the Gamins speakers but they sound like crap compared to my z906 speakers, in fact there is no comparison. The bass on these is killer and I've known a few people that got rid of their z906 speakers because the bass was so powerful. I love bass and the effect it provides but I have my z906's bass turned down to about 50%, yet I can still feel the bass tremble from across the house. To really start to enjoy this system I have been upgrading my music files to FLAC where possible, the difference is simply amazing. Right now the limiting factor is my Zx sound card and the 116 SNR DB... I also use optical to these speakers.
> I have been using these speakers now for about 5 years with no issues and I purchased them used from Amazon for a little less than $250, which was about $150 less than a brand new set back then.
> 
> I've been thinking about saving up for either the ZxR or the AE-5 sound cards. It is a mix of good and bad points for me between the two. The major bad ones are that the AE-5 doesn't support the surround codecs through optical and the ZxR is an aging card with older drivers....


Oh dear god.... please... STOP! JUST STOP!
If you are using optical output of your soundcard, you are utterly bypassing what you just called "116 SNR DB". The optical just passes the untouched datastream from the played file/software to the hardware at the other end of the optical cable. In other words the hardware of your soundcard is left unused (DAC, preamplification, etc.) when you use optical.


----------



## RaXelliX

Tiihokatti said:


> Oh dear god.... please... STOP! JUST STOP!
> If you are using optical output of your soundcard, you are utterly bypassing what you just called "116 SNR DB". The optical just passes the untouched datastream from the played file/software to the hardware at the other end of the optical cable. In other words the hardware of your soundcard is left unused (DAC, preamplification, etc.) when you use optical.


So in your opinion there is no need to buy a dedicated soundcard if one only uses optical out?
Does motherboard optical out provide the same quality?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Tiihokatti said:


> Oh dear god.... please... STOP! JUST STOP!
> If you are using optical output of your soundcard, you are utterly bypassing what you just called "116 SNR DB". The optical just passes the untouched datastream from the played file/software to the hardware at the other end of the optical cable. In other words the hardware of your soundcard is left unused (DAC, preamplification, etc.) when you use optical.


Hmm, I've read about that before but the sound card is not completely bypassed when using optical out as the Dolby and DTS encoders only work through the sound card's optical out, they're disabled when using analog cables. Also note that the optical out from my sound card sounds better than the optical out on my MB. There is a significant difference especially at higher volumes so there's still something happening through the sound card.



RaXelliX said:


> So in your opinion there is no need to buy a dedicated soundcard if one only uses optical out?
> Does motherboard optical out provide the same quality?


Read above


----------



## NightAntilli

RaXelliX said:


> So in your opinion there is no need to buy a dedicated soundcard if one only uses optical out?
> Does motherboard optical out provide the same quality?


It's not an opinion... It's a fact. It does not matter, unless you are using some kind of audio processing that changes the digital signal, that is exclusive to that sound card. The whole purpose of a good soundcard is that the DAC is high quality, where it can convert the digital signal and send a great analog signal directly to the speakers. If the sound system has its own DAC, there is no reason to get a better sound card, because any processing that is done to the digital signal does not affect the conversion from digital to analog. That is where the biggest loss in audio quality occurs. 
The only difference for a sound card will be in the post-processing effects, or recording. In the case of the Sound Blaster, it's going to be things like CrystalVoice, or the effects from SBX Pro Studio. But it does not change the sound _quality_ itself. Effects are effects.

So in short, yes. If you're using optical out, there is no difference in sound quality between motherboard optical out and a dedicated high end sound card, because the digital to analog conversion happens later, and the quality is entirely dependent on the DAC of the system.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Any new drivers on the horizon?


----------



## Tiihokatti

NightAntilli said:


> It's not an opinion... It's a fact. It does not matter, unless you are using some kind of audio processing that changes the digital signal, that is exclusive to that sound card. The whole purpose of a good soundcard is that the DAC is high quality, where it can convert the digital signal and send a great analog signal directly to the speakers. If the sound system has its own DAC, there is no reason to get a better sound card, because any processing that is done to the digital signal does not affect the conversion from digital to analog. That is where the biggest loss in audio quality occurs.
> The only difference for a sound card will be in the post-processing effects, or recording. In the case of the Sound Blaster, it's going to be things like CrystalVoice, or the effects from SBX Pro Studio. But it does not change the sound _quality_ itself. Effects are effects.
> 
> So in short, yes. If you're using optical out, there is no difference in sound quality between motherboard optical out and a dedicated high end sound card, because the digital to analog conversion happens later, and the quality is entirely dependent on the DAC of the system.


Exactly this. The only thing the souncard could bring to the table is DTS/DDL encoding (and mostly useless Digital Sound Processing). Optical was originally intended for transferring stereo audio losslessly, which is why the data bandwidth is not enough for anything more than stereo. To "fix" this lack of bandwidth DTS/DDL encoding was made, which basically compresses the 6-channel audio data to a small enough package that it can fit through the SPDIF/optical bandwidth. Compression of data == loss of sound quality.

But now we live in the age of HDMI-audio which allows lossless transfer of multi-channel audio. Which makes your graphics card the best "soundcard" you can get (and it even supports 7.1 audio!).
Imagine, HDMI soundcards used to be a thing.


----------



## Vlada011

Madmaxneo said:


> From *personal experience* I disagree. I have tried the Gamins speakers but they sound like crap compared to my z906 speakers, in fact there is no comparison. The bass on these is killer and I've known a few people that got rid of their z906 speakers because the bass was so powerful. I love bass and the effect it provides but I have my z906's bass turned down to about 50%, yet I can still feel the bass tremble from across the house. To really start to enjoy this system I have been upgrading my music files to FLAC where possible, the difference is simply amazing. Right now the limiting factor is my Zx sound card and the 116 SNR DB... I also use optical to these speakers.
> I have been using these speakers now for about 5 years with no issues and I purchased them used from Amazon for a little less than $250, which was about $150 less than a brand new set back then.
> 
> I've been thinking about saving up for either the ZxR or the AE-5 sound cards. It is a mix of good and bad points for me between the two. The major bad ones are that the AE-5 doesn't support the surround codecs through optical and the ZxR is an aging card with older drivers....



If you like bass you can buy SVS Subwoofer. 
But that's not necessary, listen A5+ and they have everything, bass, vocal and simply even over youtube you can little to regoznie better quality than other speakers for similar price. OK I know better than A5+, Wharfedale Diamond 225 260$. But they are not power speakers.

Logitech 5 small speakers , if you separate two of them are in line with 70-80$ pair speakers. 
Not 250$ pair.
If someone need more bass A5+ are for that, but installing with such powefull speakers extra Subwoofer is not necessary.
I'm always investing in pair with nice bass, mid, high and vocal central speaker. Than pair with subwoofer.

A lot of people bouht A2+ for PC and A5+ for living room with TV.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Vlada011 said:


> If you like bass you can buy SVS Subwoofer.
> But that's not necessary, listen A5+ and they have everything, bass, vocal and simply even over youtube you can little to regoznie better quality than other speakers for similar price. OK I know better than A5+, Wharfedale Diamond 225 260$. But they are not power speakers.
> 
> Logitech 5 small speakers , if you separate two of them are in line with 70-80$ pair speakers.
> Not 250$ pair.
> If someone need more bass A5+ are for that, but installing with such powefull speakers extra Subwoofer is not necessary.
> I'm always investing in pair with nice bass, mid, high and vocal central speaker. Than pair with subwoofer.
> 
> A lot of people bouht A2+ for PC and A5+ for living room with TV.


The issue, other than the price, is the A2 is only two speakers, and I very much prefer surround sound. So to me there is absolutely no issue. I have an ok surround system in my living room but I want to eventually upgrade that to at least a 7.1 system one day....lol. 
FYI, I've been discussing some things you've all said in an audiophile forum and they can see how optical can be different between my card and my MB. They mention I may even hear more of a difference if I set my audio player output to either ASIO or WASAPI, though WASAPI doesn't want to work for me for some reason....ASIO does work just fine though.


----------



## Mokona512

I wonder, has there ever been any modded drivers for this sound blaster series, that specifically targeted the "pro studio" application that comes with the drivers?

One of the most annoying aspects of the software is that if switching between the headphones and speakers, I have to change multiple other settings since I use EQ for my speakers, but the profile menu does not store info on which output is in use, thus I have to manually switch outputs and then load a profile which makes the other changes.

It would be awesome if someone came up with a mod that caused the "pro studio" application to also switch outputs when a profile is loaded. Such a feature would make it so that I could switch to my headphones with a simple profile switch, which would disable EQ and some of the other enhancements that are really only useful for cheap speakers.

Is that possible, or is a 3rd party application needed?


----------



## RaXelliX

Mokona512 said:


> I wonder, has there ever been any modded drivers for this sound blaster series, that specifically targeted the "pro studio" application that comes with the drivers?
> 
> One of the most annoying aspects of the software is that if switching between the headphones and speakers, I have to change multiple other settings since I use EQ for my speakers, but the profile menu does not store info on which output is in use, thus I have to manually switch outputs and then load a profile which makes the other changes.
> 
> It would be awesome if someone came up with a mod that caused the "pro studio" application to also switch outputs when a profile is loaded. Such a feature would make it so that I could switch to my headphones with a simple profile switch, which would disable EQ and some of the other enhancements that are really only useful for cheap speakers.
> 
> Is that possible, or is a 3rd party application needed?


Is this what you're looking for?: https://sourceforge.net/projects/sbzswitcher/files/


----------



## Mokona512

RaXelliX said:


> Is this what you're looking for?: https://sourceforge.net/projects/sbzswitcher/files/


I was wondering if there is an alternative to that to not have to run an additional application if it could be avoided, especially since it seems like just a small change of having the profile also adjust the output.

I use my headphones around 98% of the time, thus I do not switch outputs very often, thus a 3rd party switcher will run at all times but rarely be used. If that is the only way to do it, then that is fine, but an ideal solution would be to have the native application do it, thus not taking any additional resources.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I Always use the sbzSwitcher, @Mokona512 it's very practical, yo use a hotkey to change headphones/speakers and you can define your equalizer presets on each device, when you change from one to another, it changes all the configuration.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Mokona512 said:


> I was wondering if there is an alternative to that to not have to run an additional application if it could be avoided, especially since it seems like just a small change of having the profile also adjust the output.
> 
> I use my headphones around 98% of the time, thus I do not switch outputs very often, thus a 3rd party switcher will run at all times but rarely be used. If that is the only way to do it, then that is fine, but an ideal solution would be to have the native application do it, thus not taking any additional resources.


The switcher is "passive", it only does something when the settings are changed and otherwise it's pretty much dormant. Same as XonarSwitch.
And as always, all the soundcard drivers and their UI are garbage. It's only a good thing that these switchers exist.


----------



## Vlada011

I'm so glad because I didn't sold my SBZxR sound card and resolved before few months problem with swaping channels.
Sometimes you need to connect speakers again. One by one, first subwoofer and hear him in software when you press test, then front and again test subwoofer and front speakers in software, than central and again test all of them, when you press speakers on test you need to hear exactly speaker you test, not more of them together and at the end Rear. 

Combination with that and stopping driver update in Win 10 after installation driver from SBZxR DVD resolve my problem with swaping channels before few months.
I saw discount on A5+ speakers, somewhere over 300 euro, arround 315 euro but I'm not sure how they could work with PC and TV without using USB connector. Off course with Dac D1, but that's extra 120 euro. 
I would like to work connected with Headphone jack because my sound card have 600ohm op-amp on headphone and microphone jack.
But need to confirm that with people who use A5+.


----------



## GoLDii3

Talking about switching apps,does anybody know one that allows you to create custom profiles? Like when using headphones,changing from a Stereo profile to Surround one. I used to be able to do that when i had my Xonar card thanks to XonarSwitch. It's so annoying having to go to the sound manager everytime i want to set the virtual surround.


----------



## CarnageHimura

GoLDii3 said:


> Talking about switching apps,does anybody know one that allows you to create custom profiles? Like when using headphones,changing from a Stereo profile to Surround one. I used to be able to do that when i had my Xonar card thanks to XonarSwitch. It's so annoying having to go to the sound manager everytime i want to set the virtual surround.


SBZ Switcher allows you do that, you create and save your profiles, then on the option "Edit User Profiles" you pick one for each device:


----------



## trombman

I have a Creative ZXR connected to two full sized Presonus Eris 8 Monitors. 
I want to try the SBX pro studio, which is simple enough.
However, should i setup Speakers to Stereo or 5.1?
Stereo only shows 2.0/2.1 in windows control panel.
5.1 shows 5.1 in windows control panel, plus the speaker selection can be selected for Center, Subwoofer, Rear L/R, ect.
I currently have the others unchecked, except for Full Range Speakers, front left and front right.
Should I keep it this way, in order to get conversion from 5.1 to 2.0 full range?
Should I go back to native 2.0/2.1? This setting automatically changes windows control panel to 2.0/2.1, not 5.1.
I want to get the most out of surround with SBX Pro Studio.
Thanks Guys


----------



## BrightCandle

trombman said:


> I want to try the SBX pro studio, which is simple enough.
> However, should i setup Speakers to Stereo or 5.1?


In the Soundblaster Control Panel you want to set the speakers to 5.1 output and only tick boxes for speakers you have, full range often works better for games but it has a very small impact (as bass isn't something we hear with direction). Next go into the SBX Pro and turn it on, get rid of CrystalVoice and all that other garbage, you want SBX Pro on and the setting at 33% to start (the two magic points are 33% and 66%).

You can check it is working in the Windows control panel for sound that when you configure the card output for the speakers it shows 5. You can also validate it with a dolby sound test sample with 5.1 or a 5.1 movie. It isn't going to work as well on speakers as it does on headphones but it still produces a decent effect.


----------



## trombman

BrightCandle said:


> In the Soundblaster Control Panel you want to set the speakers to 5.1 output and only tick boxes for speakers you have, full range often works better for games but it has a very small impact (as bass isn't something we hear with direction). Next go into the SBX Pro and turn it on, get rid of CrystalVoice and all that other garbage, you want SBX Pro on and the setting at 33% to start (the two magic points are 33% and 66%).
> 
> You can check it is working in the Windows control panel for sound that when you configure the card output for the speakers it shows 5. You can also validate it with a dolby sound test sample with 5.1 or a 5.1 movie. It isn't going to work as well on speakers as it does on headphones but it still produces a decent effect.


Thanks bud. I have what you mentioned done. I don't really like crystallizer anyways. I only find it useful for really low quality music.
I have SBX Pro studio sound set at 55 percent.


----------



## Vlada011

I need to ask one more time... because I saw White AudioEngine A5+ for 290 euro.
Is it possible to use benefits of SBZxR and improved headphone jack with 600 ohm Op-Amp if I connect Audioengine A5+ and SBZxR on this way


----------



## BrightCandle

You could but I wouldn't. The Soundblaster Z(XR) has a software switch for headphones and speakers and SBX Pro is tuned to have them coming out of the appropriate socket.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Vlada011 said:


> I need to ask one more time... because I saw White AudioEngine A5+ for 290 euro.
> Is it possible to use benefits of SBZxR and improved headphone jack with 600 ohm Op-Amp if I connect Audioengine A5+ and SBZxR on this way
> 
> 
> Spoiler





BrightCandle said:


> You could but I wouldn't. The Soundblaster Z(XR) has a software switch for headphones and speakers and SBX Pro is tuned to have them coming out of the appropriate socket.


 What he ^^ said.

But why not use the left and right RCA out to those speakers? It would sound much better and make way more sense....


----------



## Gil80

I have SBZ and Windows 10 latest build.
When I go to control panel to check the drivers installed for the Audio inputs and outputs, I see that for Microphone (Sound Blaster Z) and for Speakers (Sound Blaster Z), the driver is Microsoft!

Driver Provider: Microsoft
Driver Date: 11/04/2018

When I re-install SBZ driver, it won't change it to Sound Blaster provider.. it is still Microsoft.

Is this expected? I don't understand why SBZ is not listed as the driver provider.
I tried to manually force Windows to accept the SBZ driver, but it doesn't work.

Appreciate if someone could check their PC and shed some light.

Thanks.


----------



## neXus2018

x7007 said:


> you need to use the registry patch they have it posted here it will fix youre issue.
> 
> don't use the acm it will degrade you quality


Tried patch already. Funny thing, none of this occurs when analog output is used.

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## diggiddi

If anyone has one, how does the ZXR compare to the Sound BlasterX AE-5/ Pure Edition


----------



## Vlada011

Sound Blaster AE-5 or pure edition can't be better than SBZxR.
Could be very similar maybe even equal but not better.
Only new cards are better optimized for Windows 10 and have RGB.


----------



## pcmoding

*BSOD installing SB Z driver on win 10 pro 1803*

hi everyone,im using SB Z and running windows 10 pro 1803 OS build 17134.165. i have issue intalling the latest driver for my soundcard,it keeps resulting BSOD on final process,btw the soundcard is detected on device manager before i installing the driver,anyone with the same issue?any solution?


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Gil80 said:


> I have SBZ and Windows 10 latest build.
> When I go to control panel to check the drivers installed for the Audio inputs and outputs, I see that for Microphone (Sound Blaster Z) and for Speakers (Sound Blaster Z), the driver is Microsoft!
> 
> Driver Provider: Microsoft
> Driver Date: 11/04/2018
> 
> When I re-install SBZ driver, it won't change it to Sound Blaster provider.. it is still Microsoft.
> 
> Is this expected? I don't understand why SBZ is not listed as the driver provider.
> I tried to manually force Windows to accept the SBZ driver, but it doesn't work.
> 
> Appreciate if someone could check their PC and shed some light.
> 
> Thanks.


Delete The driver...run windows update, then run the installer again.


----------



## pir8teslife

Besides one being OEM does anyone know the difference between the Z370 AORUS Gaming 7" that has a Sound BlasterX 720° built on it and the Creative Sound Blaster Zx PCIe Gaming Sound Card?


----------



## firej

Vlada011 said:


> Sound Blaster AE-5 or pure edition can't be better than SBZxR.
> Could be very similar maybe even equal but not better.
> Only new cards are better optimized for Windows 10 and have RGB.


I was thinking the same, but is it AE-5 have 32bit and new technology? I know ZXR is more pro that's why I want it so much, I could record, play with my guitar, etc But is it ZXR old for Windows 10? Have compatibility issues? Maybe try with linux better?


----------



## Madmaxneo

firej said:


> I was thinking the same, but is it AE-5 have 32bit and new technology? I know ZXR is more pro that's why I want it so much, I could record, play with my guitar, etc But is it ZXR old for Windows 10? Have compatibility issues? Maybe try with linux better?


The AE-5 is optimized for windows 10 and has full support. The Z series of cards support is almost non existent nowadays so it would be a safer bet to go with the AE-5. 

There are some on here that have reported the AE-5 sounds significantly better than the Z series cards including the ZxR.


----------



## x7007

Madmaxneo said:


> The AE-5 is optimized for windows 10 and has full support. The Z series of cards support is almost non existent nowadays so it would be a safer bet to go with the AE-5.
> 
> There are some on here that have reported the AE-5 sounds significantly better than the Z series cards including the ZxR.


Ofc the AE-5 is better than ZXR because it has Double AMP , better sound quality and SNR overall. but still not worth the money compare to other sound cards on the market.


----------



## firej

x7007 said:


> Ofc the AE-5 is better than ZXR because it has Double AMP , better sound quality and SNR overall. but still not worth the money compare to other sound cards on the market.


Would you suggest me some others ? Has anyone heard if Creative will product new sound card?


----------



## x7007

firej said:


> Would you suggest me some others ? Has anyone heard if Creative will product new sound card?


HT OMEGA Eclaro PCIE

the best sound card for Virtual Surround , Amplifier , DAC you can get . 

http://www.htomega.com/eclaro.html

For me the Virtual surround compare to almost other 8 sound cards this beats them all. and I did a test with a friend. 

If you ask about the test , he gave me Video files that was recorded with different sound cards and he told me just to pick what sound the best for me, 3 out of 7 or something. that's including also software and hardware soundcards like Razer Virtual Surround and such .

pick 3 and in 3 games I always picked this sound card virtual surround always first .

He didn't tell me which card it was until I choose . so I couldn't just pick because I know what it is . I picked it because it sound good to me and real.


----------



## firej

Thank you my friend for your info, I 'll take a look to this


----------



## OrionBG

Hey guys,
Does any of you has the registry file/mod that is fixing the random stops of the Dolby Digital Live under Windows 10?
I've had it somewhere but I can't seem to find it. Today after Windows updated to 1809 it of course reinstalled all the drivers during the update process and the fix is no more.
Please help!

UPDATE: Never mind, I found it!


----------



## vf-

x7007 said:


> HT OMEGA Eclaro PCIE
> 
> the best sound card for Virtual Surround , Amplifier , DAC you can get .
> 
> http://www.htomega.com/eclaro.html
> 
> For me the Virtual surround compare to almost other 8 sound cards this beats them all. and I did a test with a friend.
> 
> If you ask about the test , he gave me Video files that was recorded with different sound cards and he told me just to pick what sound the best for me, 3 out of 7 or something. that's including also software and hardware soundcards like Razer Virtual Surround and such .
> 
> pick 3 and in 3 games I always picked this sound card virtual surround always first .
> 
> He didn't tell me which card it was until I choose . so I couldn't just pick because I know what it is . I picked it because it sound good to me and real.


Interesting these HT Omega's. The Claro Halo and Fenix looks nice cards.


----------



## ROKUGAN

x7007 said:


> Ofc the AE-5 is better than ZXR because it has Double AMP , better sound quality and SNR overall. but still not worth the money compare to other sound cards on the market.


The ZXR upgraded with Burson OpAmps blows the AE-5 out of the water, imho. No contest whatsoever, I´ve tried both.

https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/supreme-sound-opamp-v6/

https://www.bursonaudio.com/?s=zxr

I have the V6 vivids in my ZXR, not cheap but worth every penny.


----------



## vf-

ROKUGAN said:


> The ZXR upgraded with Burson OpAmps blow the AE-5 out of the water, imho. No contest whatsoever, I´ve tried both.
> 
> https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/supreme-sound-opamp-v6/
> 
> https://www.bursonaudio.com/?s=zxr
> 
> I have the V6 vivids in my ZXR, not cheap but worth every penny.


I'm not liking some of the reviews I've been reading there... Warmer sounding.

I'm also not coming across any analysing graphs?



> After proper burn-in, at about 600 hours they become exceptional, warm, with extended rich and controlled bass, fluent mids and silky detailed highs…With V6 sound becomes three dimensional, you can point your finger at each instrument in the air. Instruments get more mass and definition. With JBL LSR305 monitors you get holographic stage, almost crazy and another dimension compared to default MUSES op-amps…Vivids’s really make this monitors sing…As JBL’s are on my desk on each side of the monitor (maybe 10 inch from wall) you can hear singer singing directly from monitor as if it is a speaker. You get impression of being there in the live performance while singer is singing in front of you and the instruments are around you. You can hear the air he takes while he sings. There is really lot of refinement in the sound, instruments like cello, violin, guitar sound as if they are playing live in front of you, with lot of energy and passion. You listen to the songs you love and discover them all over again as they are presented in such way that you did not heard previously. With Foobar (ASIO) and Tidal I get perfect sound for my ears (used EQ to get V-shaped sound that I prefer). Vivid’s are musical, refined and unfatiguing…just give them a proper burn-in.


----------



## KCDC

ROKUGAN said:


> The ZXR upgraded with Burson OpAmps blow the AE-5 out of the water, imho. No contest whatsoever, I´ve tried both.
> 
> https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/supreme-sound-opamp-v6/
> 
> https://www.bursonaudio.com/?s=zxr
> 
> I have the V6 vivids in my ZXR, not cheap but worth every penny.


I was close to doing the same upgrade to my zxr, but either the card started acting up or just didnt like win10, wouldnt be recognized, got annoying, so upgraded to an AE-5. I'm wondering if you can upgrade the OpAmps on the AE-5 as well?


----------



## Disassociative

I have a weird issue. I got a set of Logitech Z906 speakers today and when using analogue audio it works totally fine but when I use optical audio for either DTS or Dolby after a while the L and R channels merge into the centre speaker, the centre speaker moves to the rear L and R ones and one rear speaker plays out of both front ones and god knows where the other one goes. So if i'm playing Forza Horizon 4 for example, at first the engine sounds and some other effects come out of the centre speaker but after like 5 or 10 minutes of playing my channels go all over the place and suddenly those sounds that were playing in the centre speaker are now coming from behind me. And this has never happened with my old 5.1 speakers running on normal 3.5mm connectors and these ones don't appear to do it when using those connectors instead of optical/digital or whatever it's called but objectively the optical signal seems to sound better to me but I can't use it like this currently.



OrionBG said:


> Hey guys,
> Does any of you has the registry file/mod that is fixing the random stops of the Dolby Digital Live under Windows 10?
> I've had it somewhere but I can't seem to find it. Today after Windows updated to 1809 it of course reinstalled all the drivers during the update process and the fix is no more.
> Please help!
> 
> UPDATE: Never mind, I found it!


Don't suppose you could help me out with where you found it?


----------



## Giofot

OrionBG said:


> Hey guys,
> Does any of you has the registry file/mod that is fixing the random stops of the Dolby Digital Live under Windows 10?
> I've had it somewhere but I can't seem to find it. Today after Windows updated to 1809 it of course reinstalled all the drivers during the update process and the fix is no more.
> Please help!
> 
> UPDATE: Never mind, I found it!


Never had this problem with win10 1709 ver until i upgraded my system to r5 2600 x470. I did a fresh install of 1709 ver again (i am definitely scared of new win versions) and the problem appeared. So i would appreciate if you could share the mod.


----------



## kuki007

*EQ settings for optical out (ZXR)*

Hello , 
my headphones are connected to the ZXR through optical out , 
and i noticed that EQ settings does not effect optical out but only 
the RCA output .
is there a way to make EQ settings effect the optical output too ?
thank you for your help 
Ronny


----------



## Vlada011

What Creative Forum not work, I know hear.
Luck like someone hack them angry of problems they cause to people worldwide with their support.
I'm so glad. We need to make contact with hacker groups and cause trouble to every company who make huge problems to people.

Creative is lost company after Windows 10.
They decide to launch AE-5 card but thanks to bad support of previous premium models small number of people is interest to buy them.
My card cost 250 euro, It's different story that I paid her 120 euro, but she is launched 2013, and last driver is 2015.
After that Creative decide to cheat people and launch same driver with minor changes or completely same with different installer.

Something like that is very rear to met on market.
From now we are aware of second IT company who can't support products they sell, fix problems, help people and not stay behind them.
1. Logitech no response on problems, lucky for them their mouse work or they would be faced with rage
2. Creative, they shut down support forum and sell products without support with warranty only on DOA products over seller
No solution for their problems, no support with new hardware, etc...
Same will happen with AE-5, one windows update will cripple that card as well.

Company who could produce good sound cards worth 100-300$ could empoy 100 people and profit hundreds thousands dollars.
Because we don't have them. Over 15 companies produce graphic card, while sound level is very poor.


----------



## EastCoast

Why am I just noticing a huge lost of audio fidelity with the Audio Control Module on the zx/zxr series?

I don't recall this loss before but the difference now vs the rear io panel or Audio Control Module vs the front panel (with the HD Audio connected to the card) is 5x better on the front or rear of the card. 
What the heck happened to the Audio Control Module? I honesty recall doing this before when I got it and it wasn't that bad back then. Although I'll admit I was on win7. But that shouldn't make a difference.

I went from volume 25% on module +60% volume in win10 to just 25% win10 now w/o the module.

Yeah, I understand that the module is just a standard volume pot. But what causes this volume/fidelity issue using it? If it's as large of a pot as I think shouldn't they require it's own power to drive? Or do I need to clean it with some Deoxit D5?


----------



## Madmaxneo

EastCoast said:


> Why am I just noticing a huge lost of audio fidelity with the Audio Control Module on the zx/zxr series?
> 
> I don't recall this loss before but the difference now vs the rear io panel or Audio Control Module vs the front panel (with the HD Audio connected to the card) is 5x better on the front or rear of the card.
> What the heck happened to the Audio Control Module? I honesty recall doing this before when I got it and it wasn't that bad back then. Although I'll admit I was on win7. But that shouldn't make a difference.
> 
> I went from volume 25% on module +60% volume in win10 to just 25% win10 now w/o the module.
> 
> Yeah, I understand that the module is just a standard volume pot. But what causes this volume/fidelity issue using it? If it's as large of a pot as I think shouldn't they require it's own power to drive? Or do I need to clean it with some Deoxit D5?


More than likely the circuitry in the ACM has degraded due to dirt and oils from your hand. Have you ever noticed how dirty your keyboard gets (especially under the keys)? IMHO the ACM was not built very well and seemed pretty cheap when I looked at mine.

I also believe that the headphone amp doesn't work as well through the ACM as it does when connected directly to the board.


----------



## EastCoast

Madmaxneo said:


> More than likely the circuitry in the ACM has degraded due to dirt and oils from your hand. Have you ever noticed how dirty your keyboard gets (especially under the keys)? IMHO the ACM was not built very well and seemed pretty cheap when I looked at mine.
> 
> I also believe that the headphone amp doesn't work as well through the ACM as it does when connected directly to the board.


i agree with you on that. But is there a way to take it apart? Where are the screws; under the rubber?

Edit:
Wow, that's some strong adhesive. Yup the screws are under the rubber at each corner. At this point the ACM isn't usable unless I find a way to fix it.


Edit 2:
Ok, this was suprising, The knob area is closed off. No screws to remove. It's self sealed unless I unsolder some key points at the bottom. Oh well.


----------



## Madmaxneo

EastCoast said:


> i agree with you on that. But is there a way to take it apart? Where are the screws; under the rubber?
> 
> Edit:
> Wow, that's some strong adhesive. Yup the screws are under the rubber at each corner. At this point the ACM isn't usable unless I find a way to fix it.
> 
> 
> Edit 2:
> Ok, this was suprising, The knob area is closed off. No screws to remove. It's self sealed unless I unsolder some key points at the bottom. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You would probably need to replace the potentiometer.


----------



## EastCoast

Madmaxneo said:


> You would probably need to replace the potentiometer.


That is what I attempted to do when I took the ACM apart. However, as the photos show, it's sealed in from the underside. The only other way I know of is through the knob itself but I don't know how to take that off.


----------



## Sycholic

*Still a problem after all these years.. but this is a fix for those who have SPDIF DD Live/DTS dropouts*

As the title says this STILL is a problem I know this post is dirt old but needed to post on this


HMDI is NOT a solution anyone who tells you so only a) uses 1080p 2) or uses something less then 60hz refresh and never uses over 1440p60 video or higher let alone UWHD (unless you are top of the line with all HDMI 2.1)

The device keys have changed you need to look at your registry settings and use the appropriate keys

To make sure you set the proper ones look in the section HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthdb\CodecConfig You will need to recreate these as listed in CTHDA/HDB section 11020026 for example doesnt exist anymore and 11020041 is a new one.

Here is my Reg patch that I need to run anytime windows does a major update or if you reinstall your drivers (which windows updates can do when upgrading major versions eg. like upgrading to 1803 back in April 2018...)

for those who dont know dword is 16 in decimal and is not cast in stone this is a buffer setting so you should use this as a starting base. I dj live with a DAW and midi controllers so latency is a major issue. which is another side effect of not having these set my μs response times dramatically were reduced once I got these in place.

Ive tried to contact SB over this several times very recently they still refused to reply or give any definitive information on this problem and has not been fixed at all in all 3 versions of their software listed... I keep a copy of this now on onedrive so I'll never lose or forget this problem (which is the case of me I found it then forgotten about it only to be driven nuts by having to turn off encoding and re-enable it when I upgraded my windows version)

-----------------------------------------------

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020023]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020024]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020025]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020027]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020033]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020041]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010

-----------------------------------------------


I hope this helps anyone who still runs into this issue, I love this soundcard and DD Live is a must for me as I use SPDIF Just remember far as I can tell now 11020026 does not exist anymore if you see it listed in cthdb then make that entry also. basically core thing is you mimic the # you see in cthdb and carry those over to cthda

If you still have dropout problems adjust dword from 10 and increase (likely increase as I think the lack of these entries even existing is defaulting to too low of a value and that is the cause) My older copy of the fix had them set for dword:00000020 but right now Im using 10 and its been a week without problems (also windows defender has stopped crying over a hardware problem that it never could find but knew there was a problem... smh)


----------



## Sycholic

*Sorry for the dual post on this info. website said there was a DB error and I wasnt seeing the original.*

Check your settings in cthdb/CodecConfig make sure you match your #'s in there to the keys you creating example for me 11020026 does not exist anymore (atleast for me with the latest drivers creative supplies)

but here is the patch I use SPDIF also and my stuff kept locking up after upgrading my win10pro to 1803 and it removed these settings without even knowing this..


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020023]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020024]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020025]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020027]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020033]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020041]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010


(NOTE not sure why but the forums is breaking up the regkey location so make sure there isnt random added spaces and save it in notepad I keep mine on onedrive now so I never forget about this)

also the value of dword is not set in stone either this is adjustable I believe the lack of these entries even existing causes windows to default to a buffer value far too low then you get a overrun and then the encoder chokes and freezes up, which explains why the sound card itself is still working just the audio pipeline for encoding only frozen up. last time I did this I had them set to 20 (32 decimal value) and I had no problems but right now I left it on 10 (16 decimal) and it hasnt been a problem. a big sweet side effect of these settings is my microsecond response times for encoding has dramatically lowered like almost in half according to latency monitor by resplendence software


----------



## gpetit14

*crossover*

i have the creative zx and yamaha receiver vx659 (analog cables), i dont know if use the crossover in the creative, or in the receiver, or both of them. i have sony speakers from muteki but the subwoofer is a Jbl. whick sets should i use for cut en 80 hz? creative crossover? receiver crossover? both? 80hz in creative and 200hz in the receiver? Please help!


----------



## gpetit14

i have the creative zx and yamaha receiver vx659 (analog cables), i dont know if use the crossover in the creative, or in the receiver, or both of them. i have sony speakers from muteki but the subwoofer is a Jbl. which sets should i use for cut en 80 hz? creative crossover? receiver crossover? both? 80hz in creative and 200hz in the receiver? Please help!


----------



## EarlZ

Im planning to get the Gigabyte Z390 Aurous Master and it comes with an ESS 9118 reference DAC, is that any better than using mh current Sound Blaster Z ?


----------



## GoLDii3

EarlZ said:


> Im planning to get the Gigabyte Z390 Aurous Master and it comes with an ESS 9118 reference DAC, is that any better than using mh current Sound Blaster Z ?


Try it and see,but i doubt it's going to be better than the SBZ.


----------



## umeng2002

Sycholic said:


> Check your settings in cthdb/CodecConfig make sure you match your #'s in there to the keys you creating example for me 11020026 does not exist anymore (atleast for me with the latest drivers creative supplies)
> 
> but here is the patch I use SPDIF also and my stuff kept locking up after upgrading my win10pro to 1803 and it removed these settings without even knowing this..
> 
> 
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB]
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020023]
> "HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020024]
> 
> 
> "HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020025]
> "HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020027]
> "HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020033]
> "HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\cthda\HDB\11020041]
> "HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE"=dword:00000010
> 
> 
> (NOTE not sure why but the forums is breaking up the regkey location so make sure there isnt random added spaces and save it in notepad I keep mine on onedrive now so I never forget about this)
> 
> also the value of dword is not set in stone either this is adjustable I believe the lack of these entries even existing causes windows to default to a buffer value far too low then you get a overrun and then the encoder chokes and freezes up, which explains why the sound card itself is still working just the audio pipeline for encoding only frozen up. last time I did this I had them set to 20 (32 decimal value) and I had no problems but right now I left it on 10 (16 decimal) and it hasnt been a problem. a big sweet side effect of these settings is my microsecond response times for encoding has dramatically lowered like almost in half according to latency monitor by resplendence software


Should those values also be in cthdb? Because my default cthdb\HDB is empty.


----------



## Vlada011

EarlZ said:


> Im planning to get the Gigabyte Z390 Aurous Master and it comes with an ESS 9118 reference DAC, is that any better than using mh current Sound Blaster Z ?


What? It's not even close.
Compare Motherboard worth 650$, her onboard audio with SBZ and she is not even close.

Difference is so much that I don't want to use vertical GPU mount because Sound Card is priority.
But I have SBZxR and difference is double over normal dedicate sound card.


----------



## EarlZ

Vlada011 said:


> What? It's not even close.
> Compare Motherboard worth 650$, her onboard audio with SBZ and she is not even close.
> 
> Difference is so much that I don't want to use vertical GPU mount because Sound Card is priority.
> But I have SBZxR and difference is double over normal dedicate sound card.


Thanks, the motherboard is at $290, I was wanting to get the SBZxR but I doubt with my speaker and headphones I can tell the difference.


----------



## Wixi

I have Creative SB-Z & Hyperx Cloud Alpha. What's the best settings & EQ for CS:GO.

Please help me


----------



## Restricted

Hi guys,

Are there any performance differences by connecting my speakers and subwoofer using the below 2 approaches:
1. ZxR -> Sub -> Speakers (using RCAs line out on ZxR and RCA line out on the Sub to the Speakers)
2. ZxR -> BOTH Sub and Speakers (using the C/SUB port, in addition to the RCA line out port)

Currently I'm doing option 1., but would option 2 be better as all the signals is coming directly from the ZxR? And signal doesn't need to be filtered via the sub's crossover?

Thanks


----------



## Latwer

I have a problem. When i turn on my pc with windows 10 (october update) i have no sound from Sound blaster z but when i change the sound from speakers/headphones the sound appears.
Why i have to change the the audio output for works?


----------



## ssspring

*No Sound From Rear Headphone Jack*

Hi, i have just purchased this card replacing my ASUS XONAR DGX after seeing some review. However I have been figuring out every way I found on Google but still cant make my REAR HEADPHONE JACK to work. I have clean installed, uninstalled the driver, shifting different driver version, Plug, unplug etc.
The front panel is working fine, but the rear headphone jack is not, have tried to plug in the speaker/2 different headphone into the jack.
I have seen some other facing the issue, but now I suspect is the jack defect or any other setting error which I doubt (have some basics to do this).
Please help.


----------



## Kryton

Just got a SB-Z card and at first it was working fine, sound is great and such but it suddenly developed a problem - ATM it looks like I've solved it's problem with audio cutting in and out.

Just started doing this without warning and it seemed to be something thermal-related in the way it was acting, would cut out for about 5 seconds then start up again and then cut out again after the same amount of time over and over again. 

Eventually figured it had to be an overheating problem of some kind and the fact it has a built-in amp made me think about it that way. The cover only has the open end at the rear and nowhere else for air to move through it anyway so.......

Removed the cover and removed the little window, then added an old CPU fan from a cooler with a screw hole pattern that more or less matched up with the slits around the little window. The fan came from an AMD Regor CPU cooler, one of the cheap all aluminum ones with the smaller fan. 

All I did was to remove the window and screw the fan itself in place using the screws from the cooler. Lined them up with the slits and screwed them in, only 3 holes actually lined up enough but the fan is secure in place. 
The ends of the screws aren't sticking out much at all to risk a short so that was good. 

Reinstalled the cover to the card and then popped it in the system and hooked the fan up to a header on the board and tried it. 
The problem so far hasn't come back at any volume level and (Knock on wood) has been working great since. 

If it does come back I'll say so and perhaps it was an issue with heat from the built-in amp making it do a thermal-trip, don't really "Know" but from what it's been doing before and since it seems that way.


----------



## x7007

Kryton said:


> Just got a SB-Z card and at first it was working fine, sound is great and such but it suddenly developed a problem - ATM it looks like I've solved it's problem with audio cutting in and out.
> 
> Just started doing this without warning and it seemed to be something thermal-related in the way it was acting, would cut out for about 5 seconds then start up again and then cut out again after the same amount of time over and over again.
> 
> Eventually figured it had to be an overheating problem of some kind and the fact it has a built-in amp made me think about it that way. The cover only has the open end at the rear and nowhere else for air to move through it anyway so.......
> 
> Removed the cover and removed the little window, then added an old CPU fan from a cooler with a screw hole pattern that more or less matched up with the slits around the little window. The fan came from an AMD Regor CPU cooler, one of the cheap all aluminum ones with the smaller fan.
> 
> All I did was to remove the window and screw the fan itself in place using the screws from the cooler. Lined them up with the slits and screwed them in, only 3 holes actually lined up enough but the fan is secure in place.
> The ends of the screws aren't sticking out much at all to risk a short so that was good.
> 
> Reinstalled the cover to the card and then popped it in the system and hooked the fan up to a header on the board and tried it.
> The problem so far hasn't come back at any volume level and (Knock on wood) has been working great since.
> 
> If it does come back I'll say so and perhaps it was an issue with heat from the built-in amp making it do a thermal-trip, don't really "Know" but from what it's been doing before and since it seems that way.


Did you use the registry fix here ? sbx_fix.reg Patch_110200xx_H10.reg search it, if you can't find I'll upload

It's funny it is a thermal issue.. never bump into this kind of problem with sound cards.


----------



## Kryton

I've never heard of soundcards with such either but in the end that seems to be what it was. 
Card has been running great eversince the work was done, no cutting out, clipping or anything else and I've been using it to see if it will or not. 

Sometimes the unexpected IS the problem you run into - You can't rule anything out when troubleshooting stuff for a possible fix until it's fixed.


----------



## EarlZ

I am lookong at getting the focusrite 2i2 (second gen) and I am wondering if this usb interface has a better audio quality than the Sound Blaster Z. I am also upgrading my speakers from a Z5500 to a KRK Rokit8 G3 with the 10S Sub or would the Sound Blaster Z still do the task perfectly fine ( will be using XLR to 3.5mm cables)


----------



## GoLDii3

EarlZ said:


> I am lookong at getting the focusrite 2i2 (second gen) and I am wondering if this usb interface has a better audio quality than the Sound Blaster Z. I am also upgrading my speakers from a Z5500 to a KRK Rokit8 G3 with the 10S Sub or would the Sound Blaster Z still do the task perfectly fine ( will be using XLR to 3.5mm cables)


All of those are powered already so no need for any kind of amplifier,so the SBZ would do fine. Wether the focusrite is better,that i don't know.


----------



## EarlZ

Thanks for the input, with the optical out will it be able to send the audio via 2.1 channel with out a need for encoding while using the smart volume and other effects?


----------



## PwrSuprUsr

BrightCandle said:


> Dolby Atmos ought to be better than SBX pro because its got more information. SBX Pro is working with a 5.1 input and then applying a HRTF and trying to fill the gaps and guess where the sound is actually coming from based on the 5.1 channels of sound. Whereas Dolby Atmos genuinely goes from the object location and applies HRTF against a known location and not a sound designed to be played at 1m from 5 points around the person. So it ought to produce depth, deal with distance a lot better. That is the theory but its not clear how its actually implemented within Windows and whether games will utilise it by default.
> 
> The DirectX audio API does take a 3D location for a sound and a volume and mono sound file for the purpose of play and then converts that into 2.0/5.1/7.1 etc but it also provides the channels directly and dependning on the middleware used by the game it might be bypassing the inbuilt DirectX implementation. Its not clear to me what Sonic and Dolby atmos is actually doing, MS hasn't explained that yet. Based on the lack of information and the apparent zero impact for gaming of Sonic I think its more than likely just for movies and it doesn't do anything for games, I could be wrong but so far I am not seeing enough details to be clear how this works for games.


Anyone have the ZxR and tried out the Dolby For Headphones yet? Does The Creative software play well with Dobly's Atmos Access software? I currently run the creative software in 2.0 stereo with headphones without any enhancements. I'll probably give dolby atmos access a try but hopefully it plays well with the sound card.


----------



## Choum

Hello,

I have a sound blaster ZxR since many years and found something wrong about eax emulation, alchemy and host open Al installation on windows 10.
As you know this sound card use a software call Host open Al to support openAL with EAX support up to 5 (with sens_oal.dll).

First problem it look like on an X64 version of windows, the creative drivers installer put the 64bits dll of sens_oal.dll in the syswow64 instead of system32 folder and do not install at all the 32bits dll.
This result in absolutely no support at all of openAl exept though the default "generic device" of the openAl drivers itself.



If you manually replace the 32 bits dll to syswow64 and put the 64 bits dll to system32 folder, openAL support is back.



Second problem related to Creative Alchemy (the directsound 3D wrapper to openAl).

It look like that this software will not use at all the sens_oal.dll but instead use some kind of "embedded library".
Creative alchemy seems to only check if the CT_OAL.DLL (the openAL drivers for X-Fi/audigy card) is present and if not it will use his own default library.

If the software do not find CT_OAL.DLL (which is the openAl drivers of X-FI card / audigy), resulting in alchemy using some kind of default wrapper / emulation.
This result in a poor quality and audio glitch, this is flagrand in some game like star wars : the phantom menace.
In this game, if you use alchemy and activate EAX (game support EAX 2.0), the voice will be inaudible especially when music in playing.
Alchemy log will report : "Using Creative Software 3D Library"

To fix that you need to rename or copy the 32bits of sens_oal.dll as Inside c:\windows\syswow64 folder as Ct_oal.dll (you do not need to do the same of the system32 folder as alchemy do not support X64 application) and I'm not aware of any X64 game that use directsound 3D.
After that it seems that alchemy will use the host openAL dll.


In my example of the Phantom menace, The sound will be at another level, the voice will be very clear (it will not be inaudible due to the music), you will have reverb of the voice depending of the room size.
Log in alchemy will report : Using Native OpenAL Renderer

*EDIT* : In fact exept this specific game, do not rename creative alchemy dll as CT_OAL.DLL, it break eax in many other games, (eax effect will be more subtil or will completely dissapears like Call of Duty 1, when using this method yoiu will have no eax effect in many level.)
I will have to retry Phantom menace with a real old x-fi but from my memory the problem was already present with a pci X-fi, so it seems related to openal drivers more than alchemy itself.


*Can someone with a recond3d, sound blaster Z , Zx ZxR confirm the problem about host openAL (wrong dll in the wrong folder) and alchemy ?*
I use ALCapsViewer32.exe and ALCapsViewer64.exe to list openAL device on my screenshoot.
The host openAL dll ca ben extracted from the bin.cab in SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_05.exe\Audio\extras\CTShared\CTRedist\HOAL\ (winsysdir = 32 dll, winsys64 = 64bits dll) with 7zip


----------



## GoLDii3

Choum said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a sound blaster ZxR since many years and found something wrong about eax emulation, alchemy and host open Al installation on windows 10.
> As you know this sound card use a software call Host open Al to support openAL with EAX support up to 5 (with sens_oal.dll).
> 
> First problem it look like on an X64 version of windows, the creative drivers installer put the 64bits dll of sens_oal.dll in the syswow64 instead of system32 folder and do not install at all the 32bits dll.
> This result in absolutely no support at all of openAl exept though the default "generic device" of the openAl drivers itself.
> 
> 
> 
> If you manually replace the 32 bits dll to syswow64 and put the 64 bits dll to system32 folder, openAL support is back.
> 
> 
> 
> Second problem related to Creative Alchemy (the directsound 3D wrapper to openAl).
> 
> It look like that this software will not use at all the sens_oal.dll but instead use some kind of "embedded library".
> Creative alchemy seems to only check if the CT_OAL.DLL (the openAL drivers for X-Fi/audigy card) is present and if not it will use his own default library.
> 
> If the software do not find CT_OAL.DLL (which is the openAl drivers of X-FI card / audigy), resulting in alchemy using some kind of default wrapper / emulation.
> This result in a poor quality and audio glitch, this is flagrand in some game like star wars : the phantom menace.
> In this game, if you use alchemy and activate EAX (game support EAX 2.0), the voice will be inaudible especially when music in playing.
> Alchemy log will report : "Using Creative Software 3D Library"
> 
> To fix that you need to rename or copy the 32bits of sens_oal.dll as Inside c:\windows\syswow64 folder as Ct_oal.dll (you do not need to do the same of the system32 folder as alchemy do not support X64 application) and I'm not aware of any X64 game that use directsound 3D.
> After that it seems that alchemy will use the host openAL dll.
> 
> 
> In my example of the Phantom menace, The sound will be at another level, the voice will be very clear (it will not be inaudible due to the music), you will have reverb of the voice depending of the room size.
> Log in alchemy will report : Using Native OpenAL Renderer
> 
> 
> *Can someone with a recond3d, sound blaster Z , Zx ZxR confirm the problem about host openAL (wrong dll in the wrong folder) and alchemy ?*
> I use ALCapsViewer32.exe and ALCapsViewer64.exe to list openAL device on my screenshoot.
> The host openAL dll ca ben extracted from the bin.cab in SBZxR_CD_L13_1_01_05.exe\Audio\extras\CTShared\CTRedist\HOAL\ (winsysdir = 32 dll, winsys64 = 64bits dll) with 7zip


In my system with a SB Z sens_oal is present in the system32 folder but ct_oal is missing


----------



## Choum

So you have sens_oal.dll present in both c:\windows\system32 and C:\Windows\SysWOW64 ?
Can you launch ALCapsViewer tools (in both 32 and 64 bits), avalaible here : https://community.pcgamingwiki.com/files/file/625-openal-tools/?
And see if you have all openAL device present ?

For the CT_oal.dll it's normal, my question was more do you also have "Using Creative Software 3D Library" when using alchemy on old DS3D/EAX game ?


----------



## GoLDii3

Choum said:


> So you have sens_oal.dll present in both c:\windows\system32 and C:\Windows\SysWOW64 ?
> Can you launch ALCapsViewer tools (in both 32 and 64 bits), avalaible here : https://community.pcgamingwiki.com/files/file/625-openal-tools/?
> And see if you have all openAL device present ?
> 
> For the CT_oal.dll it's normal, my question was more do you also have "Using Creative Software 3D Library" when using alchemy on old DS3D/EAX game ?


Yes,they are both in SysWOW64 and System32











I haven't used any EAX game yet so i dont know


----------



## Spieler4

Hi. I got Battlefield 2 "Forgotten Hope 2 mod." to work without Alchemy with BlasterX G6 and EAX 5 audio.

I have found the proper Sens_oal files from https://www.azdll.net/files/sens-oal-dll.html and windows folders look like

C:\Windows\SysWOW64
OpenAL32.dll 107 KB
Sens_oal.dll 1.572 KB 
wrap_oal.dll 435 KB
( not needed Ct_oal.dll 1.572 KB )

C:\Windows\System32
OpenAL32.dll 120 KB
Sens_oal.dll 1.85 MB
( - not needed Ct_oal.dll 1.85 MB )
( - not needed wrap_oal.dll 455 Kb ) 











Moved game to C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\battlefield 2
Copied dsound.dll from C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\ALchemy into \Battlefield 2 folder
(soft_oal.dll 966 KB) - Download & extract Newest soft_oal.dll file https://kcat.strangesoft.net/openal.html#download to a temporary folder and copy the file soft_oal.dll from inside bin\Win32\ to \Battlefield 2 folder (ex. needed when recording game incl. audio)


after gaming and quit I get a dsoundlog.txt in gamefolder
------------------------------------------
Logging Time : 30/4/2019 at 17:34:50


Using Creative Software 3D Library
DirectSoundCaptureEnumerateA - Passing to real dsound.dll
DirectSoundCaptureCreate - Passing to real dsound.dll

---------------------------------------------


Game works, but I have to try out some more settings


----------



## sngbird

Hello guys! Anyone knows a final solution for sound blaster z DDL/DTS 5.1 cutting sound? Win 10 1809.


----------



## Choum

Spieler4 said:


> Using Creative Software 3D Library


 @Spieler4
Your openAl drivers installation seems to be broken, as seeing on your screenshoot of ALcapsviewer.

You should have an 
openAL32.dll in both syswow64 and system32 (Each dll is specific, one is 64bits only only the other 32bits only), this is the router DLL.
wrap_oal.dll both syswow64 and system32 (Each dll is specific, one is 64bits only the other one is 32bits), this ddl is the wrapper that will give access to directsound3D output (Generic Hardware) and Directsound or MMsystem output (Generic software) for openAL application.

sens_oal.dll both syswow64 and system32 (Each dll is specific, one is 64bits only the other one is 32bits) : this are the Host openAL.dll drivers.

Take note that soft_openAL can also be installed directly in c:\windows\syswow64 and system32 to make them avalaible for all openAL application without having to put them to all game folder.


To reinstall openAL correctly you should launch OALInst.exe (last version 2.1.0.0)
If you want to use host openAL from creative, same download it here (last version) : https://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=23&v_code=60473 it look like your sound card does not install them.
If you want to force alchemy to use host openAL instead of the creative 3D libray, you will have to rename (or copy) the host openAL dll as CT_oal.dll in syswow64folder.

Soft openAL do not support EAX, as mention in their website, https://github.com/kcat/openal-soft/issues/62
The same user create a DSOAL which is a directsound 3D with EAX wrapper to openAL, event with that it's supported only EAX 1.0 to 4.0 (Take note that EAX 3 and 4 do not have public source, so this is a close emulation/imitation, EAX1 and 2.0 were having public source).


Your dsound log is an alchemy log : Using Creative Software 3D Library "but you said that you make this game to work without Alchemy", so there's a problem or a typo error.


----------



## umeng2002

sngbird said:


> Hello guys! Anyone knows a final solution for sound blaster z DDL/DTS 5.1 cutting sound? Win 10 1809.


I don't know if this is the solution you're looking for, but make sure to enable "Allow apps to access your microphone" in the W10 Privacy settings.


----------



## sngbird

sbx_fix.reg and Patch_110200xx_H10.reg seems to fixed my audio drop (cut) issue via optical connection using dolby digital live/dts connect, but eventually after some time using headphones, my SBX pro studio and equalizer settings suddenly stop working in middle of some game and the sound goes empty as if it had no enhancement effect of creative control panel, there is any fix for that? The quick way to temporarily fix it is change the audio output and then change back to headphone, but after some time the issue repeats. I'm using W10 pro 1809 and SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_08 driver, also tried SBZ_CD_L13_1_01_10 with no sucess.


----------



## Parser26

Hey guys,

I have an still existing problem with this sound car. (optical connection to 5.1 system)

Sometimes (randomly) the speaker layout changes, front sound cuts off and I hear the center speaker from rear left . It happens very randomly. It happens Ingame quite often, but also just during a video it happens too.

I tried those sbx_fix.reg and Patch_110200xx_H10.reg fixes but they dont solve this problem. I tried modded and vanilla software, didnt help either :/

Any ideas?


----------



## x7007

Parser26 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have an still existing problem with this sound car. (optical connection to 5.1 system)
> 
> Sometimes (randomly) the speaker layout changes, front sound cuts off and I hear the center speaker from rear left . It happens very randomly. It happens Ingame quite often, but also just during a video it happens too.
> 
> I tried those sbx_fix.reg and Patch_110200xx_H10.reg fixes but they dont solve this problem. I tried modded and vanilla software, didnt help either :/
> 
> Any ideas?


 why do you guys using optical? isn't the whole point using this card for its DAC? using the optical pass-through and you don't the quality sound of the card


----------



## sngbird

Parser26 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have an still existing problem with this sound car. (optical connection to 5.1 system)
> 
> Sometimes (randomly) the speaker layout changes, front sound cuts off and I hear the center speaker from rear left . It happens very randomly. It happens Ingame quite often, but also just during a video it happens too.
> 
> I tried those sbx_fix.reg and Patch_110200xx_H10.reg fixes but they dont solve this problem. I tried modded and vanilla software, didnt help either :/
> 
> Any ideas?


Same here, It also happens in headphone mode (sound change suddenly, looking empty). I tried both .reg you mentioned and also no sucess, then now I'm trying other solution from this post: https://www.overclock.net/forum/27690112-post5892.html and at this point I got no more sound problems, but is early to say that's worked. Copy info from the post removing spaces between CONTROL word, then create a .reg file and run it, first follow the instructions checking your registry to see if it's the same as in the post.



x7007 said:


> why do you guys using optical? isn't the whole point using this card for its DAC? using the optical pass-through and you don't the quality sound of the card


In my case, I use it because my HT only have optical in.


----------



## Madmaxneo

x7007 said:


> why do you guys using optical? isn't the whole point using this card for its DAC? using the optical pass-through and you don't the quality sound of the card


Not true. Optical out sounds awesome even when compared to the analog connections using the onboard DACs, but it may depend on the audio system being used. I have the z906 speaker system and the difference between the two is obvious. 


Parser26 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have an still existing problem with this sound car. (optical connection to 5.1 system)
> 
> Sometimes (randomly) the speaker layout changes, front sound cuts off and I hear the center speaker from rear left . It happens very randomly. It happens Ingame quite often, but also just during a video it happens too.
> 
> I tried those sbx_fix.reg and Patch_110200xx_H10.reg fixes but they dont solve this problem. I tried modded and vanilla software, didnt help either :/
> 
> Any ideas?


First thing is make sure there are no other sound programs running, and make sure your onboard sound dis disabled. 
If that doesn't work try uninstalling and reinstalling the Sound Blaster software, but make sure all SB software is completely uninstalled.

You'll probably have to re-apply the patch again at this point.

Report back with an update.


----------



## sngbird

Here is the solution of Sycholic user in a .reg file: http://www.mediafire.com/file/ywm0z6qerc300kv/sbz_fix.reg/file

Still working fine to me, no more drop/changes in optical or headphone mode. Old fixes no longer working.

UPDATE: Sound still breaking over optical using DDL/DTS connect, now I will try dword:00000020 instead 10. Really a big mess till get this card working properly in W10.

UPDATE1: dword:00000020 do not worked and I'm done, there is no way to get sound blaster z ddl or dts connect working fine in windows 10, after little time using it some speakers stop reproducing audio and sound gets really bad. It seems to be an windows 10 problem because some years ago I was having the same trouble with ddl/dts over optical connection in my SB0770, also having issues with my xonar d1 drivers. I will install some realtek driver to use optical connection of my motherboard, because this one I know it works with no problems.


----------



## Madmaxneo

sngbird said:


> Here is the solution of Sycholic user in a .reg file: http://www.mediafire.com/file/ywm0z6qerc300kv/sbz_fix.reg/file
> 
> Still working fine to me, no more drop/changes in optical or headphone mode. Old fixes no longer working.
> 
> UPDATE: Sound still breaking over optical using DDL/DTS connect, now I will try dword:00000020 instead 10. Really a big mess till get this card working properly in W10.
> 
> UPDATE1: dword:00000020 do not worked and I'm done, there is no way to get sound blaster z ddl or dts connect working fine in windows 10, after little time using it some speakers stop reproducing audio and sound gets really bad. It seems to be an windows 10 problem because some years ago I was having the same trouble with ddl/dts over optical connection in my SB0770, also having issues with my xonar d1 drivers. I will install some realtek driver to use optical connection of my motherboard, because this one I know it works with no problems.


Have you tried both of the patch files? I had the same issue and only one of the patch files work for me even though a few people have said they are the same patch files. One thing you need to know is that when you install the patch file you have to restart your system for it to take effect.


----------



## sngbird

Madmaxneo said:


> Have you tried both of the patch files? I had the same issue and only one of the patch files work for me even though a few people have said they are the same patch files. One thing you need to know is that when you install the patch file you have to restart your system for it to take effect.


Yes, both. I restarted my PC after each patch aplied, also I removed any traces of realtek driver but it still not worked. With a realtek modded driver, the optical connection of my board (ax370gaming3) works with no problem using dolby digital live or dts interactive, I can't say the same my audio card. Use a older version of W10 is not a option, to play forza horizon 4 I need the latest version.

Trying to use encoder on sbz was being the cause of my audio issues, now that it's disabled I also have no more issues in headphone mode.


----------



## Madmaxneo

sngbird said:


> Yes, both. I restarted my PC after each patch aplied, also I removed any traces of realtek driver but it still not worked. With a realtek modded driver, the optical connection of my board (ax370gaming3) works with no problem using dolby digital live or dts interactive, I can't say the same my audio card. Use a older version of W10 is not a option, to play forza horizon 4 I need the latest version.
> 
> Trying to use encoder on sbz was being the cause of my audio issues, now that it's disabled I also have no more issues in headphone mode.


Sorry you are having these issues. I used to get them every single time I got a windows update and had to re-apply the patch every time. But that hasn't happened with the last two major updates. 
Note that one time I had to re-apply the patch a couple times before it started working again, but the patch had always worked for me prior to that. 

FYI, my setup may be a bit different from you. I have optical from the sound card running to my z906 speakers then I have the onboard (Realtek drivers) optical running to my wireless headset and everything seems to work just fine. The only issue is I have to change the primary out in the Playback tab under the Sound properties. I know there is a program that allows one to switch them with a keyboard command but I barely use my headset as it as I prefer my speakers.


----------



## V1per

So I just bought a ZxR 2 days ago and not even 6 hrs after installing it I was getting sound dropouts over fiber optic out while playing a game or listening to music. When this happens it seems that the light signal must flicker or something because I can see the display on my Yamaha receiver flicker with it. Was also getting the screwed up channel mapping when I was playing skyrim se. (voice was coming out of the rear speakers instead of the center channel when looking directly at the npc).
So I moved the card to the upper most pcie x1 slot just under my gpu and thought for awhile it was fixed but nope, the problem was still there.

So I reinstalled the drivers from the disc that came with it and applied the sbx_fix.reg and so far it's been working well *keeps fingers crossed*. Thing is though I don't like having the card installed so close to the gpu. It does make a bit of a difference in the gpu temps, +3C on idle and +5-7C gaming. I think I'll move it back to the lower pcie x1 slot and hopfully with the .reg fix it will work.

I was going to pull the card today, pack it up, send it back and get a refund from newegg and just go back to my x-fi titanium fatal1ty champ, but after reading through most of this thread and finding the .reg fix I might just keep it.

Got another optical cable coming from Amazon though I don't think I need it, the one I have worked perfectly fine with the x-fi.

So glad I found this thread, a lot of really good info here.

Thanks people


----------



## Vlada011

V1per said:


> So I just bought a ZxR 2 days ago and not even 6 hrs after installing it I was getting sound dropouts over fiber optic out while playing a game or listening to music. When this happens it seems that the light signal must flicker or something because I can see the display on my Yamaha receiver flicker with it. Was also getting the screwed up channel mapping when I was playing skyrim se. (voice was coming out of the rear speakers instead of the center channel when looking directly at the npc).
> So I moved the card to the upper most pcie x1 slot just under my gpu and thought for awhile it was fixed but nope, the problem was still there.
> 
> So I reinstalled the drivers from the disc that came with it and applied the sbx_fix.reg and so far it's been working well *keeps fingers crossed*. Thing is though I don't like having the card installed so close to the gpu. It does make a bit of a difference in the gpu temps, +3C on idle and +5-7C gaming. I think I'll move it back to the lower pcie x1 slot and hopfully with the .reg fix it will work.
> 
> I was going to pull the card today, pack it up, send it back and get a refund from newegg and just go back to my x-fi titanium fatal1ty champ, but after reading through most of this thread and finding the .reg fix I might just keep it.
> 
> Got another optical cable coming from Amazon though I don't think I need it, the one I have worked perfectly fine with the x-fi.
> 
> So glad I found this thread, a lot of really good info here.
> 
> Thanks people



Can you tried this. Uninstall all Creative drivers and with Driver Cleaner Pro and Driver Sweeper, delete all files and folders with Creative nime in Program File and Program Data and regedit manual. Do that without connection to internet.

After you clean all traces of Creative driver and these programs will ask restart (Driver Sweeper) install driver from DVD on box. That's driver 6.0.102.23 from 2013 in Device Manager will see. Be carefull if you install him after you connect to internet Windows will immediately update Sound Blaster Controller. You need to prevent that with Hardware ID. Do you know to do that? Did you done something like that, with these changes even you can't install new Driver for Sound Card and Controller, I removed Daughter Board but if she is inside you need to copy and here Hardware IDS to Local Group Police

First:
In the Group Policy go to Computer Configuration > Administrative Templates > System > Device Installation > Device Installation Restrictions. On the right, find the “Prevent installation of devices that match any of these devices IDs” item and double-click it.
These is how that look...












Second: Administrative Templates - Windows Components - Windows Update

Do not include drivers with Windows Updates - ENABLE


When you finish these steps your driver will stay on 2013 and Windows will not be able to update Sound Blaster Drivers or you before delete all of these Hardware IDS and back setting from Manual to Not Configured.

After that you can enable internet connection. Leave 24-48h speakers on 2 Stereo don't change settings in Sound Manager. I think sound will not swap channels on speakers and you will hear voice from every speaker. Maybe you will hear some flickering in sound as you scratch vinyl but than install Sound Blaster patch and that will stop.

My Sound Blaster ZxR constant have problem as yours after reinstall OS but with these changes I fix all problems 10 times. 
Other drivers for SBZxR on their page are crap. Maybe is sound quality little better but with them have problems.
Or you could change on AE-5. I don't want to change on AE-5 because it's not fair to factory left people without support with so expensive hardware.
If he not work as they planned with Windows 10 (my card work with these fixes) then should replace to people free of charge with AE-5. 
Even that's downgrade for us. 

Don't tried these settings with new drivers from site, (3 of them) because not work, you will have channel swapping, distorting every 2-3min for milisecond and you will heat ccccik-ccccik like you move turntable head left right on vinyl.

People have these patches here. I have two of them with different names but they are probably same. 
Alone they can't stop channel swapping and if Windows update controller End and he do that automatically.
Dolby Digital Pack and DTS are still visible in my Control Panel don't forget to uninstall them to because they are part of Creative Driver if you have them.
Newer version of driver don't have them at all. 

I copy driver from Sound Blaster ZxR DVD to PC and long time ago and use him only.
If you have some newer I could upload you from 2013.


----------



## Vlada011

It's complete mistery for me why if I immediately after installation driver and that happen only when I refresh Windows 10...(I first install only drivers need to device manager no yellow sign without internet connection and then connect to internet every time when I refresh OS).... but from unknown reason if I immediately change in Manager to Full Range Speaker, Surround Speakers 5.1, enable these setttings immediately channel swapping start....
If I wait 24h or 48h with 2 Speakers, (I have 5.1) swapping channels will not happen and later I change to Full Range and Surround and stay stable.
That's unknown for me. 

Once as well I connect one by one cable and test in Device Manager did I hear sound exactly from that speaker and didn't swap channels. 
When he swap channel If I click on rear left I hear Ding sound Test through Left Front example, I test Center again Left Front sound, etc...
I back to 2 Spekears and back to 5.1 and then again sound normal. Classic and recognized channel swapping problem. I'm glad I fixed that and my SBZxR is functional with bitter taste that I'm abandoned with 250$ worth hardware and question what Creative patch done, I think I see decrease in sound quality with him but maybe is only imagination...
I'm glad I payed only 60 euro plus money I sold mine 4 years old SBZ and SBZxR was never used.
I didn't had problems until Windows 10 arrived, I think when they launch revisions later 1709 problems start... or maybe 1703 even.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Vlada011 said:


> Can you tried this. Uninstall all Creative drivers and with Driver Cleaner Pro and Driver Sweeper, delete all files and folders with Creative nime in Program File and Program Data and regedit manual. Do that without connection to internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After you clean all traces of Creative driver and these programs will ask restart (Driver Sweeper) install driver from DVD on box. That's driver 6.0.102.23 from 2013 in Device Manager will see. Be carefull if you install him after you connect to internet Windows will immediately update Sound Blaster Controller. You need to prevent that with Hardware ID. Do you know to do that? Did you done something like that, with these changes even you can't install new Driver for Sound Card and Controller, I removed Daughter Board but if she is inside you need to copy and here Hardware IDS to Local Group Police
> 
> First:
> In the Group Policy go to Computer Configuration > Administrative Templates > System > Device Installation > Device Installation Restrictions. On the right, find the “Prevent installation of devices that match any of these devices IDs” item and double-click it.
> These is how that look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second: Administrative Templates - Windows Components - Windows Update
> 
> Do not include drivers with Windows Updates - ENABLE
> 
> 
> When you finish these steps your driver will stay on 2013 and Windows will not be able to update Sound Blaster Drivers or you before delete all of these Hardware IDS and back setting from Manual to Not Configured.
> 
> After that you can enable internet connection. Leave 24-48h speakers on 2 Stereo don't change settings in Sound Manager. I think sound will not swap channels on speakers and you will hear voice from every speaker. Maybe you will hear some flickering in sound as you scratch vinyl but than install Sound Blaster patch and that will stop.
> 
> My Sound Blaster ZxR constant have problem as yours after reinstall OS but with these changes I fix all problems 10 times.
> Other drivers for SBZxR on their page are crap. Maybe is sound quality little better but with them have problems.
> Or you could change on AE-5. I don't want to change on AE-5 because it's not fair to factory left people without support with so expensive hardware.
> If he not work as they planned with Windows 10 (my card work with these fixes) then should replace to people free of charge with AE-5.
> Even that's downgrade for us.
> 
> Don't tried these settings with new drivers from site, (3 of them) because not work, you will have channel swapping, distorting every 2-3min for milisecond and you will heat ccccik-ccccik like you move turntable head left right on vinyl.
> 
> People have these patches here. I have two of them with different names but they are probably same.
> Alone they can't stop channel swapping and if Windows update controller End and he do that automatically.
> Dolby Digital Pack and DTS are still visible in my Control Panel don't forget to uninstall them to because they are part of Creative Driver if you have them.
> 
> 
> Newer version of driver don't have them at all.
> 
> I copy driver from Sound Blaster ZxR DVD to PC and long time ago and use him only.
> If you have some newer I could upload you from 2013.


Why, pray tell, would he need to do all that when the patch apparently worked. The patch also works for me every time this issue has happened. 
So, I am not even sure as to why you would recommend something as extensive as what you describe above since he does not need to do it....


----------



## Vlada011

Patch alone not work if Windows improve driver for Sound Blaster ZxR any more and he will do that during check of automatic updates.
And Do Not Include Drivers with Updates will not help. After that he will have 3 options, 2 with different newer Sound Blaster Driver and 3rd will be Sound Blaster Controller with driver from 2017-2018 newer then drivers. DTS and Dolby Ditigal Live Pack will gone from Control Panel and mess will start again.
That's way how work with me. I didn't tried 1-2 times and then give him advice. That's procedure I use from 2017 when I bought SBZxR.

Every time I tried something different but at the end on this way problem gone. But I must note that Creative behave specific with ASUS X99 Chipset.
Creative told me that. All purpose of that is to stop only Sound Blaster to update driver and controller and Windows Update to stay enabled.

Driver from DVD is only normal and working driver and somehow he work with even Windows 10. That was driver for Windows 7 from 2013.
If he install him or even newer bad official drivers from 2015....very soon in Windows Update History - Driver Updates he will see Creative Sound Blaster Controller driver 2017/2018/2019.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Vlada011 said:


> Patch alone not work if Windows improve driver for Sound Blaster ZxR any more and he will do that during check of automatic updates.
> And Do Not Include Drivers with Updates will not help. After that he will have 3 options, 2 with different newer Sound Blaster Driver and 3rd will be Sound Blaster Controller with driver from 2017-2018 newer then drivers. DTS and Dolby Ditigal Live Pack will gone from Control Panel and mess will start again.
> That's way how work with me. I didn't tried 1-2 times and then give him advice. That's procedure I use from 2017 when I bought SBZxR.
> 
> Every time I tried something different but at the end on this way problem gone. But I must note that Creative behave specific with ASUS X99 Chipset.
> Creative told me that. All purpose of that is to stop only Sound Blaster to update driver and controller and Windows Update to stay enabled.
> 
> Driver from DVD is only normal and working driver and somehow he work with even Windows 10. That was driver for Windows 7 from 2013.
> If he install him or even newer bad official drivers from 2015....very soon in Windows Update History - Driver Updates he will see Creative Sound Blaster Controller driver 2017/2018/2019.


The patch worked for me and quite a few other people, people that have the ZxR. A local friend of mine had the same issue with his ZxR but when I gave him the patch it worked for him just fine. He hasn't had an issue since, and that was more than a year ago.


----------



## V1per

Madmaxneo said:


> The patch worked for me and quite a few other people, people that have the ZxR. A local friend of mine had the same issue with his ZxR but when I gave him the patch it worked for him just fine. He hasn't had an issue since, and that was more than a year ago.


So it started acting up on me again a couple of days ago, reinstalled the sbx_fix.reg (without reinstalling the drivers) and restarted my PC and everything is working great again. 

Not sure what changed (was playing Skyrim SE again when it happened) but reinstalling the patch seems to have worked.

Really wish Daniel K would fix these friggin' drivers for ZxR, without his drivers my X-FI would not work properly on win 10.

Here's hoping


----------



## sngbird

No way to work fine here, I tried everything I found in this thread but no success with optical connection in my sbz card.


----------



## sngbird

I think I learned the way to deal with this stupid problem, the patch posted here works and prevents audio from cutting off over optical connection, but in headphone mode you can't leave dolby digital live/dts connect on combined with SBX Pro Studio because if you do that, channels eventually will change (even in HP mode) or you will get some crap static on your audio, I'm not sure if the same happens in speakers mode (still testing) but I think there is some incompatibility between audio decoders and SBX Pro Studio.


----------



## OrionBG

Hey guys,
I might have stumbled upon a solution for the SBZ cracking/channel swap issues on Windows 10! With that "fix" I've got more than 3 hours yesterday of perfect 5.1 Dolby Digital Live sound and I'll continue testing for the next day or two to make sure it works properly. Before that "fix" I couldn't even get 10 minutes of proper sound.
BTW I'm running Windows 10 Pro 64bit v1903.
Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Madmaxneo

OrionBG said:


> Hey guys,
> I might have stumbled upon a solution for the SBZ cracking/channel swap issues on Windows 10! With that "fix" I've got more than 3 hours yesterday of perfect 5.1 Dolby Digital Live sound and I'll continue testing for the next day or two to make sure it works properly. Before that "fix" I couldn't even get 10 minutes of proper sound.
> BTW I'm running Windows 10 Pro 64bit v1903.
> Will let you know how it goes.


The patch that has been listed in this thread multiple times (sometimes by me) has worked for me perfectly. I have had to re-install the patch on a few updates but I have not had to do it in a long time now. I currently do not have 1903 on my desktop yet though.


----------



## OrionBG

So here is a little story with a happy (for now) ending...
An year or so ago I finished my newest PC and the Sound Blaster Z was a part of it. The one in my signature.
All of this was put to work by everybody's "favorite" OS Windows 10. Aaaand the issues started...
Brand new platform (back then) there were BIOS issues, Driver issues, compatibility issues and of course the SBZ Dolby Digital Live issue... Somehow back then I was able to fix the issue and I had no issues with is until about 3 weeks ago when I got the 1903 Windows 10 update and also I updated my BIOS to the latest one. I tried everything... Clean reinstall of Windows, going back to the BIOS I had before, tried all available drivers and registry patches, HPET Enable/disable, I even contacted Creative's technical support, but all I was able to get from them for more than 10 days was several different versions of that same registry patch (just different values in the keys). At least they acknowledged that there is such an issue with some specific hardware configurations.
Two days ago while reading other posts and articles for that same issue, I clicked on a link that sent me to Microsoft's web site (Microsoft Update Catalog or something like it) there I saw all the Creative Sound Blaster drivers that were ever released on Windows Update. What caught my eye were the driver versions: for SBZ the ones they have are version 6.0.102.xx and 6.0.103.xx while the a lot newer drivers for the Sound BlasterX AE5 (the fancy one with the RGB) the latest version is 6.0.105.17.... Then a thought pop'd in my head... what if I can use those newer (supposedly made for Windows 10) drivers on the SBZ? It appears that both the SBZ series and the newer SBX AE5 are using the SoundCore3D Audio processing unit (or at least very similar versions of it).
At first I tried directly installing the driver on top of what I already had but Windows stated that there is no compatible driver in the folder and sent be packing...
After mentioning some mothers... I opened the INF from the SBX AE5 driver and the INF from the SBZ driver and oh miracle! Those had almost identical structure sans the hardware IDs and some additional things pertaining to what hardware is supported by the driver. Confidant in my skills (or lack of such) I copied all the relevant lines from the SBZ INF with the hardware IDs describing the Sound Blaster Audio Controller and the Sound Blaster Z Audio Device to the SBX AE5 INF and tried installing it again... That of course didn't work as after modifying the INF file, the Digital Certificate was now broken and Windows sent me packing again but this time I was prepared!  I quickly rebooted to Advanced Startup Options and used F7 (or only 7) for Disable Driver Digital Certificate Enforcement (or whatever it was exactly).
This time the driver installed for both devices and asked me to reboot.
After reboot (and no BSOD which I expected to be fair) I still had sound! I went in device manager to check if the "new driver" is really installed and it was. Then I checked Sound Blaster's control panel and all the setting were back to their default ones (just like after you just installed the driver) I enabled DDL (5.1 was already selected by default) and oh sweet music for my ears everything was working!
It has been 3 days since then and I watched a lot of movies, Youtube and what not and there have been ZERO audio issues with DDL (no, distortions, no channel swapping, no audio cutouts).

Now for the part you've all been waiting for... *DISCLAIMER 
YOU ARE FOLLOWING THE STEPS BELOW AT YOUR OWN RISK!! I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE THAT YOU MAY CAUSE TO YOUR WINDOWS OS BY IMPROPER INSTALLATION OF THE DRIVER!!!
I HAVE TESTED THIS MOD ONLY ON MY SYSTEM AND IT WORKS FOR ME. THERE IS NO 100% GUARANTEE THAT IT WILL WORK FOR YOU!*

The attached driver will only work properly on Windows 10 64bit (I did not bother with the 32bit part of the INF)

1. Download and install the newest available driver for the Sound Blaster Z (this is needed for all the software things like the Sound Blaster Control Panel, DDL, Speaker Setup and so on.) At this point you will have sound and you may even get up to 30 minutes of proper DDL before it begins to act-up... (If you already have the driver installed you can skip this step) Newest driver I have found is this one: LINK
2. Download and unpack the attached archive. Inside is the moded AE5 driver and the last registry patch that I was sent by Creative. Apply the registry patch.(not sure if it is needed but since I have already applied it before doing all this, it may be a part of the solution. Anyway it will not hurt anything to apply it)
3. Go to Settings>Recovery>Advanced Startup and click on "Restart now". Then click Troubleshoot>Advanced options>Startup Settings and click on Restart.
The system will reboot and will present you several options. Press F7 (or just 7) on the keyboard. This will disable the Digital Signature Enforcement and will allow the installation of the modded driver.
4. After the system loads, go to Device Manager and right-click on the "Sound Blaster Audio Controller". Select "Update Driver" then select "Browse my Computer..." On the next screen choose "Let me pick from a list....", then on the next screen click on "Have Disk" and find the folder you extracted the driver in. If you did it right you will be greeted with a single "Sound Blaster Audio Controller" option. Next and so on until the driver is installed. It will ask to reboot but not yet.
5.Still in Device Manager, right-click first on the "Sound Blaster Z" device and repeat the procedure from step 4. Now you can restart.
6. After reboot have completed, go to the Sound Blaster Control Panel (it should be in your taskbar) and check if 5.1 is selected and then enable DDL from the "Cinematic" tab.
7. Enjoy and report back if it worked for you.

Awaiting feedback...


----------



## OrionBG

Madmaxneo said:


> The patch that has been listed in this thread multiple times (sometimes by me) has worked for me perfectly. I have had to re-install the patch on a few updates but I have not had to do it in a long time now. I currently do not have 1903 on my desktop yet though.


That patch also worked for me an year ago but things went South with the 1903 update. Only the above mod did it for me.


----------



## Madmaxneo

OrionBG said:


> That patch also worked for me an year ago but things went South with the 1903 update. Only the above mod did it for me.


Installing 1903 now.... maybe it will still work...LOL


----------



## Madmaxneo

OrionBG said:


> That patch also worked for me an year ago but things went South with the 1903 update. Only the above mod did it for me.


I installed 1903 and started playing music. I heard an occasional cracking but it was way more subdued than before. I applied the sbx_fix patch. restarted, and have been listening to music for the last hour plus and no discernible sound issues whatsoever. 

Apparently the patch worked for me yet again.


----------



## OrionBG

Madmaxneo said:


> I installed 1903 and started playing music. I heard an occasional cracking but it was way more subdued than before. I applied the sbx_fix patch. restarted, and have been listening to music for the last hour plus and no discernible sound issues whatsoever.
> 
> Apparently the patch worked for me yet again.


You have an Intel based system which may be why is works better for you. I don't know... You got lucky... I didn't got lucky... possibilities many. At least I found a way to fix it for myself.
If my experience can help somebody I'll be happy.


----------



## AzzKickr

Can anyone be so kind and upload the ISO for a ZX driver disc ? Thx in advance !


----------



## sngbird

OrionBG said:


> You have an Intel based system which may be why is works better for you. I don't know... You got lucky... I didn't got lucky... possibilities many. At least I found a way to fix it for myself.
> If my experience can help somebody I'll be happy.


I'm using W10 1809 with a ryzen 1600/ax370 gaming 3 and for now my card is working fine after I aplied the patch posted here, but with some new entries because in my case cthdb\CodecConfig have some others registry adresses, I just need to turn decoder off if going to use headphones. In the future if I had some trouble because of some update, maybe you solution help with it, thanks!


----------



## Madmaxneo

OrionBG said:


> You have an Intel based system which may be why is works better for you. I don't know... You got lucky... I didn't got lucky... possibilities many. At least I found a way to fix it for myself.
> If my experience can help somebody I'll be happy.


I didn't think about the difference being I am running off an intel based system, interesting though. 
The thing is quite a few people have talked about the pop/crack issue and the patch not working at all. At one time I ran into an issue where I had to reapply the patch like 3 times (with restarts) to get it finally working. 
I do have a similar audio issue when using my Steam Link to play games on my TV in the living room. I hadn't used the link in so long that it had to download like 4 updates and took about 10 mins to do so, after that I got a warning to load updated sound file dll's through the prompt on the computer screen. I went in to check it and there were no prompts. I was able to get the game running but would hear the occasional pop/crack. I am hoping that the next time I start it up I will get the prompts again and be able to load the appropriate Steam client dll's.


----------



## ROKUGAN

OrionBG said:


> So here is a little story with a happy (for now) ending...
> 
> 
> Awaiting feedback...


Tried this yesterday but driver was invalid for my card, as I´m using a ZXR. Too bad, I loved the idea of having updated drivers from the SBX AE5. Cheers


----------



## EarlZ

Would the sound processing effects still work with optical out ?


----------



## sngbird

AzzKickr said:


> Can anyone be so kind and upload the ISO for a ZX driver disc ? Thx in advance !


Don't know if it's the same, but here you go to SBZ DVD official driver: https://www.mediafire.com/file/k2j8fpepjd32y2j/Creative_Sound_Blaster_Z_drivers.rar/file


----------



## umeng2002

EarlZ said:


> Would the sound processing effects still work with optical out ?


Yes, as long as you tick the "Play stereo mix to digital output" under the "Advanced Features" tab.

Keep the "Speakers (Sound Blaster Z)" as the default audio device, not the "SPDIF-Out (Sound Blaster Z)." Selecting the optical out as the audio device will bypass the processing effects.


----------



## EarlZ

umeng2002 said:


> Yes, as long as you tick the "Play stereo mix to digital output" under the "Advanced Features" tab.
> 
> Keep the "Speakers (Sound Blaster Z)" as the default audio device, not the "SPDIF-Out (Sound Blaster Z)." Selecting the optical out as the audio device will bypass the processing effects.


Thank you


----------



## sngbird

umeng2002 said:


> Yes, as long as you tick the "Play stereo mix to digital output" under the "Advanced Features" tab.
> 
> Keep the "Speakers (Sound Blaster Z)" as the default audio device, not the "SPDIF-Out (Sound Blaster Z)." Selecting the optical out as the audio device will bypass the processing effects.


For me, sound effects works fine over optical out without checking this option.


----------



## Madmaxneo

sngbird said:


> For me, sound effects works fine over optical out without checking this option.


They shouldn't because you shouldn't hear anything through optical out if you don't check "Play stereo mix to digital output". If you are using optical out and hearing sound without checking that box then something is amiss....


----------



## umeng2002

sngbird said:


> For me, sound effects works fine over optical out without checking this option.


Are you sure your default audio device is still "speakers" and not the optical out? Every time I install the drivers, I need to check that for sound to go out over optical unless the SPDIF optical out is the default audio device.

The SBX Studio effects are only on the "speakers" device. The SPDIF optical out device is a 2-channel only without any effects.

There must be an internal routing from the "speakers" device to the "optical" device to get the SBX effects to go out over the optical port. That's what that option does.


----------



## sngbird

Madmaxneo said:


> They shouldn't because you shouldn't hear anything through optical out if you don't check "Play stereo mix to digital output". If you are using optical out and hearing sound without checking that box then something is amiss....


I don't know how and why but yes, for example, eq makes a big difference in my sounds through optical connection and this option are still disabled, see in the video.



umeng2002 said:


> Are you sure your default audio device is still "speakers" and not the optical out? Every time I install the drivers, I need to check that for sound to go out over optical unless the SPDIF optical out is the default audio device.
> 
> The SBX Studio effects are only on the "speakers" device. The SPDIF optical out device is a 2-channel only without any effects.
> 
> There must be an internal routing from the "speakers" device to the "optical" device to get the SBX effects to go out over the optical port. That's what that option does.


See


----------



## umeng2002

sngbird said:


> I don't know how and why but yes, for example, eq makes a big difference in my sounds through optical connection and this option are still disabled, see in the video.
> 
> 
> 
> See
> 
> https://youtu.be/v3m89quBacg


OK, well it's doing that because you're also using Dolby Digital Live, that takes the "Speakers" output and encodes it to a DD signal and sends it out over optical. Remember, Dolby and DTS encoding is a lossy compression.

When you're not using Dolby or DTS encoding, you need that "play stereo mix over optical" option enabled. Yes, it's only stereo, but all the SBX effects works, so it great for headphone surround with an external amp - lossless PCM stereo signal.


----------



## sngbird

umeng2002 said:


> OK, well it's doing that because you're also using Dolby Digital Live, that takes the "Speakers" output and encodes it to a DD signal and sends it out over optical. Remember, Dolby and DTS encoding is a lossy compression.
> 
> When you're not using Dolby or DTS encoding, you need that "play stereo mix over optical" option enabled. Yes, it's only stereo, but all the SBX effects works, so it great for headphone surround with an external amp - lossless PCM stereo signal.


I need DDL/DTS because of 5.1 audio, my HT have only SPDIF IN.


----------



## AzzKickr

sngbird said:


> Don't know if it's the same, but here you go to SBZ DVD official driver: https://www.mediafire.com/file/k2j8fpepjd32y2j/Creative_Sound_Blaster_Z_drivers.rar/file


Thank you for this already ! Downloading..

In the meantime: still looking for a confirmed, legit, full ISO of the original disc. Many thx in advance.


----------



## EddWar

Is there a good replacement of the volume control?


----------



## EarlZ

I am not sure if I should keep my SBZ or get a dedicated DAC,I am looking at the Topping DX3 Pro and I am wondering if they are also suitable for gaming in terms of stereo sound imaging or is the SBZ still better for that ? I am using an active bookshelf speaker.


----------



## umeng2002

I've always used my SBz with and external DAC. I have it purely for the DSP functionality.


----------



## EarlZ

umeng2002 said:


> I've always used my SBz with and external DAC. I have it purely for the DSP functionality.


That would be via optical right? Can you share how you have your SBZ software configured as sometimes I can get lost and not get audio, what I have noticed is that the volume is is now determined under "What you hear" and DD-Live Encoder is needed for audio even on 2.0 / 2.1 mode ?


----------



## umeng2002

EarlZ said:


> That would be via optical right? Can you share how you have your SBZ software configured as sometimes I can get lost and not get audio, what I have noticed is that the volume is is now determined under "What you hear" and DD-Live Encoder is needed for audio even on 2.0 / 2.1 mode ?


My setup is for headphones, so Windows is on default 5.1 configuration (so games and other software sends surround data to the card); but the SBz control panel is set to Headphones (so the surround data gets HRTF processed for headphone surround when enabled). Also, the "Play stereo mix to digital output" is checked under the Advanced Features panel.

For speakers, you don't need the encoder for stereo. But for surround speakers, you need to use an encoder since SPDIF is stereo only. "What you here" isn't needed for anything unless you want to record stuff... Maybe the encoders work off of the "what you here" feed, but I'm not sure.

If you use the encoder, you can't have your Mic App access disabled in the Windows 10 settings. I'm not sure if that "bug" ever got fixed, but last time I tried it, you couldn't globally disable mic access to Apps in Win 10.


----------



## EarlZ

I'll give 'send stereo mix' a try, I will be running with a 2.1 system and will use the Topping DX3 Pro. By using digital stereo mix will that still allow me to use the DSP on the SBZ via optical?

I am not recording anything but I find it really strange that the volume is controlled under what you hear and the usual volume control just becomes an mute/unmute toggle.


----------



## umeng2002

EarlZ said:


> By using digital stereo mix will that still allow me to use the DSP on the SBZ via optical?


That's exactly what it's for.

I even have my "what you hear" volume muted since that can cause double audio in some situations. Your volume might be controlled by that since you haven't been using the "play stereo mix to digital output."


----------



## EarlZ

I get the following results;
Speaker config on SBZ control panel is set to stereo
Play Stereo mix to digital output is ticked
No encoder 
I get no audio with speaker selected as play back device but I do see the sound meter in windows move up and down and my Z5500 control pod is saying no digital data

Changing the encoder type to DD-Live / DTS gives me audio with What U Hear as the volume control.

Selecting Play Stereo mix to digital output seems to do nothing for me


----------



## umeng2002

Make sure the SPDIF-Out volume is unmuted and all the way up in the Mixer panel. The SPDIF device cannot be disabled since it's being use to output the audio. make sure your speaker system is set to PCM and not DTS or DD.


----------



## Vlada011

I think it's time to move from SBZ series to AE Series?


----------



## vf-

Vlada011 said:


> I think it's time to move from SBZ series to AE Series?


What a throwaway society.


----------



## umeng2002

Vlada011 said:


> I think it's time to move from SBZ series to AE Series?


the Sound Blaster Z still works fine. Besides, how does the headphone surround of the AE series compare to the SBz line?

I got a SBz OEM from ebay for $30 years ago. I don't think creative makes a cheap AE card.


----------



## EarlZ

umeng2002 said:


> Make sure the SPDIF-Out volume is unmuted and all the way up in the Mixer panel. The SPDIF device cannot be disabled since it's being use to output the audio. make sure your speaker system is set to PCM and not DTS or DD.


Ive figured out what is causing the issue, windows sound mixer shows the selected device as speskers but upon checking with windows sound control panel it selects the output to spdif thus causing no audio.

What is the ideal volume level to set for digital to avoid distortion or signal amplification as I want my passive pre-amp to control the volume.


----------



## umeng2002

100% volume for digital outputs. Anything less is technically a degradation of the signal.


----------



## EarlZ

umeng2002 said:


> 100% volume for digital outputs. Anything less is technically a degradation of the signal.


Thanks, and is it 50% if I am using the analog out on the SBZ ?


----------



## LancerVI

I have the Sound Blaster Ae-9. Sounds Amazing!!!!! The breakout box with a pair of Sennheiser 650s; I didn't realize how good it would sound. It's pretty amazing.

Just upgraded from X-Fi Titanium HD.


----------



## umeng2002

EarlZ said:


> Thanks, and is it 50% if I am using the analog out on the SBZ ?


For analog, it depends if it clipping or not. I would hope 100% volume doesn't clip, then you can just control the volume with an external amp. If you're running headphones right off the card, then set the volume to whatever you like.

I've never used the SBz with analog out, so I'm not sure of it's behavior.


----------



## Vlada011

LancerVI said:


> I have the Sound Blaster Ae-9. Sounds Amazing!!!!! The breakout box with a pair of Sennheiser 650s; I didn't realize how good it would sound. It's pretty amazing.
> 
> Just upgraded from X-Fi Titanium HD.



Really? I believed sound is amazing.
Everyone who visit me and we play games can't believe how sound is nice and look speakers, some ancient Creative Inspire...
I say it's not speakers, it's SBZxR. But I believe AE-9 is better and optimized for Windows 10.
Too bad I don't have money to replace SBZxR. 

Is it AE-7 same board as AE-9 only without DAC? Or weaker sound card.
Dedicate high end sound card give you such clear realistic sound effects even when sound is loud. 
No distortion. If I replace SBZxR with onboard audio, sound will be like I turn volume for 20% and sound quality will be lost.
Bass and treble will be higher 20-30%... etc and I will not hear some effects at all. No gaming without good sound card, at least SBZ.

I would like so much to try AE-9 and Audioengine A2+ or A5+. 
That's paradise, one of best setup for gaming at the moment.

I don't use headphones but Sennheiser is only brand I would pay. They are specialized for them and I would never bought headphones from some of PC brands. Sennheiser cost 250-260$ but worth, have gaming and Audiophille headphones.


----------



## ZorracK

I change my Sb card Creative Z bulk to AE-5! 
What a change to flac and everything!
And I dont have any good speakers, just Creative T40 II
Totally worth it!


----------



## Vlada011

I have Inspire T5900. I wait to Audioengine A2+ become available in Black color.
Only White are availble close to me. Black and Red are sold. Next months is new shipment and I get new speakers.
AUDIOENGINE A2+ non wireless.

They are great, they launch and Wireless version of same speakers. 
Only evidence how much people love them.


----------



## PainKiller89

Which drivers should i use OEM or Pax? Please Advise for sound blaster z


----------



## antonioli

Hi guys. I've bought a Sound Blaster Z in 2017 but it never worked very well. The problem is that I can use either DTS Connect or Dolby Digital Live to sendo 5.1 channels to my home theater (that only has optical S/PDIF input) and everything works fine in videos and games. But the thing is that in the middle of any game the sound vanishes and I need to restart Windows to get the audio back. I've tried three different drivers versions in Creative downloads page but the same thing happens.

Does someone had this problem and solved?


----------



## Madmaxneo

antonioli said:


> Hi guys. I've bought a Sound Blaster Z in 2017 but it never worked very well. The problem is that I can use either DTS Connect or Dolby Digital Live to sendo 5.1 channels to my home theater (that only has optical S/PDIF input) and everything works fine in videos and games. But the thing is that in the middle of any game the sound vanishes and I need to restart Windows to get the audio back. I've tried three different drivers versions in Creative downloads page but the same thing happens.
> 
> Does someone had this problem and solved?


Never had anything like this happen to me. One thing I would check is to make sure the sound card it self is snug in the slot. 
You should also go and check in sound settings. The next time this happens do the following: 
1. In the latest Windows 10 update left click on the speaker icon and click on "open sound settings".
2. Scroll down to the bottom of the pop up and click on "App volume and device preferences". 
3. Check to see if there is any sound going out of the system by looking at the "Master volume" and seeing if the bar fluctuates with sound output. 
If the bar fluctuates indicating there is sound but you still hear nothing then this could be an issue with the sound card it self. 

Have you tried "Troubleshooting Sound Problems" when this happens?


----------



## antonioli

Madmaxneo said:


> Never had anything like this happen to me. One thing I would check is to make sure the sound card it self is snug in the slot.
> You should also go and check in sound settings. The next time this happens do the following:
> 1. In the latest Windows 10 update left click on the speaker icon and click on "open sound settings".
> 2. Scroll down to the bottom of the pop up and click on "App volume and device preferences".
> 3. Check to see if there is any sound going out of the system by looking at the "Master volume" and seeing if the bar fluctuates with sound output.
> If the bar fluctuates indicating there is sound but you still hear nothing then this could be an issue with the sound card it self.
> 
> Have you tried "Troubleshooting Sound Problems" when this happens?


Thank you for the reply. The card is ok in the slot and the problem existed when I was using a i5 4690k with a ASRock z97 Extreme4 with different builds of Windows 10 and now with the Ryzen 7 3700X with a ASRock X570 Extreme4. I've checked before if the Windows was understanding that was sound coming from the board and yes. Sometimes the sound changed to something like cut/robotic sound, very weird, like if it was struggling to be played and all of sudden vanishes. The bar, as you said, fluctuated like if the sound was coming out of the speakers.

But checking this topic I downloaded the two register files I gave a try to see what happens. Well, to what I saw the sound didn't vanish. One time all of sudden the rear speakers stopped working. It's not a perfect solution but as I suspected it seems to be some software problem and Creative abandoned the support even with Windows 10 getting new buildings once in a while.

When I have a little more time I will try to play some games as muc h time as possible to see if the sound will stops in rear speakers again or if it will sadly vanishes.


----------



## Madmaxneo

antonioli said:


> Thank you for the reply. The card is ok in the slot and the problem existed when I was using a i5 4690k with a ASRock z97 Extreme4 with different builds of Windows 10 and now with the Ryzen 7 3700X with a ASRock X570 Extreme4. I've checked before if the Windows was understanding that was sound coming from the board and yes. Sometimes the sound changed to something like cut/robotic sound, very weird, like if it was struggling to be played and all of sudden vanishes. The bar, as you said, fluctuated like if the sound was coming out of the speakers.
> 
> But checking this topic I downloaded the two register files I gave a try to see what happens. Well, to what I saw the sound didn't vanish. One time all of sudden the rear speakers stopped working. It's not a perfect solution but as I suspected it seems to be some software problem and Creative abandoned the support even with Windows 10 getting new buildings once in a while.
> 
> When I have a little more time I will try to play some games as muc h time as possible to see if the sound will stops in rear speakers again or if it will sadly vanishes.


I have not heard of anything close to your issue before this so I seriously doubt it is a software issue stemming from Creative dropping support for this card. 

At this point I think there is an issue with your card.

If you could I'd try and put another Z card in the system that you know works great just to see if you can reproduce the issue.


----------



## antonioli

Madmaxneo said:


> I have not heard of anything close to your issue before this so I seriously doubt it is a software issue stemming from Creative dropping support for this card.
> 
> At this point I think there is an issue with your card.
> 
> If you could I'd try and put another Z card in the system that you know works great just to see if you can reproduce the issue.


I don't even know someone that has another card like that.

The reason I think that is software stuff is that at least about what I could test, the problem was softened just using that two register files from this thread. It would be good if Creative updates the driver but in 2019 maybe it would be ask too much.

But man, I've read some people talking about problem like mine. Something about the audio stops working in the middle of the game. I think maybe I'm not the only one with this kind of issue.


----------



## Madmaxneo

antonioli said:


> I don't even know someone that has another card like that.
> 
> The reason I think that is software stuff is that at least about what I could test, the problem was softened just using that two register files from this thread. It would be good if Creative updates the driver but in 2019 maybe it would be ask too much.
> 
> But man, I've read some people talking about problem like mine. Something about the audio stops working in the middle of the game. I think maybe I'm not the only one with this kind of issue.


I can recall of one other person on this forum that had an issue similar to yours but he had other issues included and he never resolved his issue from what I remember. But that issue was not the same as yours. Of the ones that I remember about having the audio stop in the middle of the game, they were either resolved through support for the game or discovering that it was something else entirely. I can't recall those issues but yours is unique as far as I have been able to tell. 

I still have my Zx card running great with no issues whatsoever, and I am on the latest update of windows 10.


----------



## antonioli

Madmaxneo said:


> I can recall of one other person on this forum that had an issue similar to yours but he had other issues included and he never resolved his issue from what I remember. But that issue was not the same as yours. Of the ones that I remember about having the audio stop in the middle of the game, they were either resolved through support for the game or discovering that it was something else entirely. I can't recall those issues but yours is unique as far as I have been able to tell.
> 
> I still have my Zx card running great with no issues whatsoever, and I am on the latest update of windows 10.


Oh man this is sad. For now I will test playing something for a good hours when I have some time. I put the card aside because I had a motherboard with DTS Connect that did the job very well but know my new motherboard that also has DTS Connect is not trustworthy (some games gives me 5.1 channels but other only 2) and it would be nice to SB Z works.


----------



## pr0g4m1ng

Maybe try to contact Creative-Support. 

I once had a problem with my ZxR and expected the worst because I read that Creatives support sucks multiple times. However, the (German) support guys knew what they were talking about. They gave me some troubleshooting tips and in the end my sound card was RMA'd in less than a week. All in all I rarely had a better support experience.


----------



## antonioli

pr0g4m1ng said:


> Maybe try to contact Creative-Support.
> 
> I once had a problem with my ZxR and expected the worst because I read that Creatives support sucks multiple times. However, the (German) support guys knew what they were talking about. They gave me some troubleshooting tips and in the end my sound card was RMA'd in less than a week. All in all I rarely had a better support experience.


Thanks for the answer. If I has to RMA I'm screwed because the warranty is gone lol

I've tested playing some time and noticed something. After using these two register files from this thread the sound doesn't vanish anymore during games. It's a very positive thing. One issue is that using DTS Connect I noticed that one of the speakers doesn't play. First time was center speaker and second time was the front right speaker. Very weird but at least the audio was still there during the gameplay. After that I tested the Dolby Digital Live and had no problems. All speakers were good as expected to be. I'll do some tests when I have time to be sure that I'll continue to be the audio full time and what's the DTS or DD bugs that I'll have.

Now I have some hope (at least with DD) but if some crazy stuff happens I'll contact Creative-Support as you said.


----------



## homestyle

Zxr owners. When you use the physical sound know on low levels, does the left or right sound cut in and out? I find I have to adjust the levels jus right on low volumes to hear both channels. 

Not a big problem but curious about others experience.


----------



## D-EJ915

homestyle said:


> Zxr owners. When you use the physical sound know on low levels, does the left or right sound cut in and out? I find I have to adjust the levels jus right on low volumes to hear both channels.
> 
> Not a big problem but curious about others experience.


If it is an analog part the potentiometer probably needs to be cleaned. https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/2535/how-to-clean-a-potentiometer


----------



## EarlZ

Can anyone tell me more about what is the difference between Stereo Direct vs Stereo (2.0 / 2.1) ?

I recently upgraded from a Z5500 to a KRK Rokit 7 Gen4 and I've noticed that with Stereo (2.0 / 2.1) any ingame sound that is coming from the rear sounds totally out of phase while switching it to Stereo Direct sounds perfectly fine this is what has prompted me to ask.

EDIT:

I've noticed a weird thing with Stereo direct, coming from stereo (2.0/2.1) the audio outout is on line out 1 (front l/r) switching to stereo direct maintains that line 1 output until a reboot causes it to output the sound to line out 2 (rear l/r) channels, can anyone test if this is this behavior is normal ?


----------



## umeng2002

Stereo Direct bypasses the DSP and enables 192 kHz output.


----------



## EarlZ

umeng2002 said:


> Stereo Direct bypasses the DSP and enables 192 kHz output.


Would you know why it would switch to a different jack output after restarting or shutting down the PC ?


----------



## umeng2002

Not all the jacks have 192 kHz DACs, probably.


----------



## deskiller

hey guys 

I have a soundblaster ZxR and dolby atmos for headphone was working with it in august, but then I did a clean install of windows 10 insider and after that spatial audio is greyed out.

on the spatial sound tab it states that spatial sound is not available on this device. which is bull.. because it was workig before I reinstalled the system.

I uninstalled driver and reinstalled drivers. and nothing.


----------



## umeng2002

Set your default device to the toslink out (stereo only), maybe.

MS just released a Win10 patch for some sort of audio issue that occurred in an update from a few weeks back.

I have the spacial option on the normal "speakers" device that the DSP runs on.


----------



## deskiller

the window sonic for headphone is supposed to work on the headphone out on the ZxR.

but not giving the option for anything on the ZxR.


----------



## sngbird

deskiller said:


> hey guys
> 
> I have a soundblaster ZxR and dolby atmos for headphone was working with it in august, but then I did a clean install of windows 10 insider and after that spatial audio is greyed out.
> 
> on the spatial sound tab it states that spatial sound is not available on this device. which is bull.. because it was workig before I reinstalled the system.
> 
> I uninstalled driver and reinstalled drivers. and nothing.


What's your set in dolby atmos config? I'm testing here with my SBZ, but actually I am thinking that DTS Unbound is better.


----------



## tiagogl

*NEW DRIVER FOR SOUND BLASTER Z and ZX 2019*

Hello guys,

Here is the link:

https://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=23&v_code=62672


----------



## deskiller

sngbird said:


> What's your set in dolby atmos config? I'm testing here with my SBZ, but actually I am thinking that DTS Unbound is better.



I wouldnt know because its not available on my system

for some reason, windows sonic for headphone,dolby atmos and dts unbound are disabled and wont enable at all. 
the system is acting like those options are not install an goes to the windows store. but the store says its install and I can run dolby access for headphones but gives error saying it cant change settings.


I currently have windows 10 1909 installed. I am going to clean install 1903, see if it fixes it


edit:
im back, cleaned installed 1903 and now audio is working correctly again.


----------



## sngbird

Looks like they solved the DDL/DTS issue in this last driver, I have applied the sbx.reg patch and at now no more issues using optical connection with DTS Connect.


----------



## Vlada011

What can you say about new driver for Windows 10 with SBZxR.
I didn't even knew they launch him.
Maybe they decide to back in life SBZxR.
I only use sound card without daughter board.


----------



## EarlZ

I installed the latest drivers and I can now get the Smart Volume to work via optical out to my desktop DAC.


----------



## Vlada011

SBZXR is live AGAIN.
I always liked mine sound card.
I was so sad because they didn't support properly with drivers.
I disable Hardware ID in registry and now Windows can't update Sound Blaster Controller or driver automatically even if new version show up.
I do that and with NVIDIA driver because 399.xx last work best with GTX1080Ti.


----------



## phython

*Sound in games get muffed when someone speaks*

Hello people

Could anyone please tell me how I can try to solve this problem?

This happens in many games. When a character speaks, the sound of the game get low, muffled. I'm not referring about talking to other people in microphone. But to the game characters themselves (NPC's, Storytellers, etc).
In some games the sound returns to normal when the character stops talking, in others the sound of the game keeps muffled.

For example, I am currently playing a game of air combat, and early in the mission, I receive radio instructions from the commander, and the sound fades completely. I can't even hear the engine of the plane the whole game. . And it stays that way until the next mission, where the problem return.

The problem occurs in both, speakers and headphones.
I use updated Windows 10 and have a Sound Blaster Zx with the latest drivers installed.

Can someone help? You are my last hope. > _ <


----------



## Madmaxneo

phython said:


> Hello people
> 
> Could anyone please tell me how I can try to solve this problem?
> 
> This happens in many games. When a character speaks, the sound of the game get low, muffled. I'm not referring about talking to other people in microphone. But to the game characters themselves (NPC's, Storytellers, etc).
> In some games the sound returns to normal when the character stops talking, in others the sound of the game keeps muffled.
> 
> For example, I am currently playing a game of air combat, and early in the mission, I receive radio instructions from the commander, and the sound fades completely. I can't even hear the engine of the plane the whole game. . And it stays that way until the next mission, where the problem return.
> 
> The problem occurs in both, speakers and headphones.
> I use updated Windows 10 and have a Sound Blaster Zx with the latest drivers installed.
> 
> Can someone help? You are my last hope. > _ <


Have you completely uninstalled all creative drivers, restarted, then reinstalled the driver?


----------



## umeng2002

EarlZ said:


> I installed the latest drivers and I can now get the Smart Volume to work via optical out to my desktop DAC.


Mmmm... I've never had issues using the DSP effects over optical.


----------



## phython

Madmaxneo said:


> Have you completely uninstalled all creative drivers, restarted, then reinstalled the driver?


Yes, I did. 

But this is a problem that has realized a lot longer. Same happened with the drivers of 2017.


----------



## PainKiller89

What driver is everyone using for sound blaster z? Please let me know.


----------



## Madmaxneo

phython said:


> Yes, I did.
> 
> But this is a problem that has realized a lot longer. Same happened with the drivers of 2017.


I have the Zx and I had an issue somewhat like this a while back with a couple of games but I honestly do not remember what I did to fix it. I believe it had to do with uninstalling the drivers a few times and finally doing it in safe mode. Then I installed both patches (which according to many they are the same patch) but only one of the patches ever worked for me. I haven't had any issues with my Zx card in well over a year I believe.



PainKiller89 said:


> What driver is everyone using for sound blaster z? Please let me know.


I am running driver 6.0.102.50


----------



## phython

Madmaxneo said:


> I have the Zx and I had an issue somewhat like this a while back with a couple of games but I honestly do not remember what I did to fix it. I believe it had to do with uninstalling the drivers a few times and finally doing it in safe mode. Then I installed both patches (which according to many they are the same patch) but only one of the patches ever worked for me. I haven't had any issues with my Zx card in well over a year I believe.


What patches? o.o


----------



## Madmaxneo

phython said:


> What patches? o.o


"sbx_fix" was one and the other was "Patch_110200xx_H10 (SB Zx)". I will attach them to this post.

I believe it was one of those patches that worked for me but I am not entirely definite. 

It is interesting to note that those patches do the same exact thing, but only one of them works for me. I don't understand why one works and the other doesn't. I do know you have to restart your PC a few times before the patch takes effect though.


----------



## RaXelliX

Madmaxneo said:


> "sbx_fix" was one and the other was "Patch_110200xx_H10 (SB Zx)". I will attach them to this post.
> 
> I believe it was one of those patches that worked for me but I am not entirely definite.
> 
> It is interesting to note that those patches do the same exact thing, but only one of them works for me. I don't understand why one works and the other doesn't. I do know you have to restart your PC a few times before the patch takes effect though.


I believe sbx_fix is the proper one as the other one is not properly formatted. They both do the same thing and in my case i can import both to registry


----------



## phython

Madmaxneo said:


> "sbx_fix" was one and the other was "Patch_110200xx_H10 (SB Zx)". I will attach them to this post.
> 
> I believe it was one of those patches that worked for me but I am not entirely definite.
> 
> It is interesting to note that those patches do the same exact thing, but only one of them works for me. I don't understand why one works and the other doesn't. I do know you have to restart your PC a few times before the patch takes effect though.


Oh! Thank you. I'll try.

But I would like to know, what exactly were these patches released for? Are they official? What is their purpose?


----------



## Madmaxneo

phython said:


> Oh! Thank you. I'll try.
> 
> But I would like to know, what exactly were these patches released for? Are they official? What is their purpose?


These patches are a few years old. I first implemented them like 3 or 4 years ago. I believe they were an "unofficial" release by someone who was once involved with Creative labs for an issue that plagued the Zx cards shortly after they first came out. But whatever the issue was or whatever they did these patches still work for many people.


----------



## phython

Madmaxneo said:


> These patches are a few years old. I first implemented them like 3 or 4 years ago. I believe they were an "unofficial" release by someone who was once involved with Creative labs for an issue that plagued the Zx cards shortly after they first came out. But whatever the issue was or whatever they did these patches still work for many people.


That is strange. Almost 2020 and the problems aren't fixed with new drivers... x_x


----------



## Madmaxneo

phython said:


> That is strange. Almost 2020 and the problems aren't fixed with new drivers... x_x


I am not sure it is an issue with the Creative Drivers. Someone on one of these forums a while back explained the issues with sound cards and Windows, and it has more to do with Windows and the way they change the way with each update. It seems like every sound card manufacturer out there goes through issues with sound every so often.


----------



## Vlada011

Windows is again updated to 1909 version, did you notice some changes in audio drivers. Because almost every update mess somehow with sound drivers.
And I figure out, if everything work properly that's not good for Intel, Microsoft, etc...


----------



## umeng2002

Nope, but then again, I don't use the analog output, just the optical.


----------



## FRAUSS 79

to solve an obnoxious problem, which on my soundblaster z in 5.1 audio games caused me to change channels and crashes, I found a guide that advised me to install this patch on the registry
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ cthda \ HDB \ 11020023]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE" = dword: 00000040
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ cthda \ HDB \ 11020024]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE" = dword: 00000040
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ cthda \ HDB \ 11020025]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE" = dword: 00000040
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ cthda \ HDB \ 11020026]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE" = dword: 00000040
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ cthda \ HDB \ 11020027]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE" = dword: 00000040
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ cthda \ HDB \ 11020033]
"HW_CTL_MX_BSIZE" = dword: 00000040

and indeed it worked.
the question :
*but what good is that value and what changes between putting it at 0 to 10 or 40? does quality deteriorate? I don't know, I feel a little worse, but I don't know if it's suggestion*


----------



## Choum

Dixit creative support : There is no effect on the audio effects, the registry patch increases the buffer of the sound card.


----------



## FRAUSS 79

Choum said:


> Dixit creative support : There is no effect on the audio effects, the registry patch increases the buffer of the sound card.


Ok thanks !


----------



## OCmember

Any answer to why my sound card (Zx) breaks when loading up a game in Direct Stereo mode?


----------



## umeng2002

OCmember said:


> Any answer to why my sound card (Zx) breaks when loading up a game in Direct Stereo mode?


Define break.


----------



## OCmember

umeng2002 said:


> Define break.


Stops working. 

I can set it to Stereo Direct through the Sound Blaster control panel, test the speakers - they work, then boot up a game and the sound doesn't work (breaks)


----------



## umeng2002

OCmember said:


> Stops working.
> 
> I can set it to Stereo Direct through the Sound Blaster control panel, test the speakers - they work, then boot up a game and the sound doesn't work (breaks)


All games?

Which games break?


----------



## OCmember

umeng2002 said:


> All games?
> 
> Which games break?


Do you use Stereo Direct and if so has it ever happened to you?

All the games I have on my gaming rig.


----------



## umeng2002

OCmember said:


> Do you use Stereo Direct and if so has it ever happened to you?
> 
> All the games I have on my gaming rig.


There is nothing fundamentally different between a game and another program.


----------



## OCmember

umeng2002 said:


> There is nothing fundamentally different between a game and another program.



I think you're not comprehending what I wrote. Stereo Direct is not another program, Stereo Direct is a speaker option in the Sound Blaster Control Panel and that speaker option is what keeps "breaking", or not working, when any game starts up. I have used it before and it worked until one day a while ago it stopped working and it has randomly worked since then. I have to select "Stereo (2.0/2.1)" speakers to make the sound work, via the SBCP speaker test, then I switch back to Stereo Direct and most of the time the audio doesn't work when a game boots up.


----------



## umeng2002

OCmember said:


> I think you're not comprehending what I wrote. Stereo Direct is not another program, Stereo Direct is a speaker option in the Sound Blaster Control Panel and that speaker option is what keeps "breaking", or not working, when any game starts up. I have used it before and it worked until one day a while ago it stopped working and it has randomly worked since then. I have to select "Stereo (2.0/2.1)" speakers to make the sound work, via the SBCP speaker test, then I switch back to Stereo Direct and most of the time the audio doesn't work when a game boots up.


I know exactly what it is. There is no fundamental difference between a game and say a web browser. Many different games use many different sound engines. So when you say "all games" don't work in Stereo Direct, depending on what games and programs don't work, it could be the card/ driver or a particular game.

The tl;dr on stereo direct is that the SBX junk is turned off and the card can operate at 192 kHz. That 192 kHz could cause issues with Windows audio mixing or with a particular game or program, especially if it's trying to use exclusive mode audio.

The only time I've used it, is with optical out... which is what I always use. A lot of the SBX issues reported recently have to do with analog output.


----------



## OCmember

umeng2002 said:


> I know exactly what it is. There is no fundamental difference between a game and say a web browser. Many different games use many different sound engines. So when you say "all games" don't work in Stereo Direct, depending on what games and programs don't work, it could be the card/ driver or a particular game.
> 
> The tl;dr on stereo direct is that the SBX junk is turned off and the card can operate at 192 kHz. That 192 kHz could cause issues with Windows audio mixing or with a particular game or program, especially if it's trying to use exclusive mode audio.
> 
> The only time I've used it, is with optical out... which is what I always use. A lot of the SBX issues reported recently have to do with analog output.



I must not have said that it's worked before. It has worked before in the past, and it randomly still does now with all games. I thought this might have been a common occurrence and that there might be a solution to it, and if not then it might be the card is going bad. I understand all that crap is turned off, that's why I want to use Stereo Direct, but that brings up a good point. Maybe if I lower the kHz it might consistently work. 

What's the difference between exclusive mode and non exclusive mode? I've seen it in the card properties.

EDIT: I've been using the default 24bit, 48000 Hz for both the speaker properties and microphone. Maybe the conflict has been with the speaker properties.

EDIT2: I tried setting the speaker properties to 24bit, 192,000Hz and it still would randomly break. Gonna try 16 bit, 96,000Hz without any of the exclusive mode checkboxes checked.


----------



## Madmaxneo

OCmember said:


> I must not have said that it's worked before. It has worked before in the past, and it randomly still does now with all games. I thought this might have been a common occurrence and that there might be a solution to it, and if not then it might be the card is going bad. I understand all that crap is turned off, that's why I want to use Stereo Direct, but that brings up a good point. Maybe if I lower the kHz it might consistently work.
> 
> What's the difference between exclusive mode and non exclusive mode? I've seen it in the card properties.
> 
> EDIT: I've been using the default 24bit, 48000 Hz for both the speaker properties and microphone. Maybe the conflict has been with the speaker properties.
> 
> EDIT2: I tried setting the speaker properties to 24bit, 192,000Hz and it still would randomly break. Gonna try 16 bit, 96,000Hz without any of the exclusive mode checkboxes checked.


Maybe you didn't read the last sentence of the reply above "A lot of the SBX issues reported recently have to do with analog output." Which, to me, means that there is a recent issue with the analog output. He also mentioned using optical out which is what I use. But then again I also have a nice surround system and tend to use either Dolby Digital or DTS with my speakers in full range. 

At this point I am not sure Creative is even thinking about updating the drivers for these old cards because they have some much newer really sweet cards and other audio devices. Other than that you could maybe try one of the registry patches found elsewhere on this thread. Otherwise you may have to upgrade to a different card.


----------



## umeng2002

Mmmm... maybe try using the optical output with Stereo Direct if your equipment can support it - not that 192 kHz is officially supported by spdif, so that high of sample rate might not work... 24 bit 96 kHz should work on almost all optical spdif equipment.

I don't know if Stereo Direct simply turns off the DSP effects or somehow totally bypasses them so the real difference is the DAC used on the card to get the 192 KHz output is different than the normal ones... again an issue with routing and/ or buffering audio for a different analog output - it must also bypass the card/ drivers channel mixer because it forces Windows into Stereo full-range mode instead of 5.1 mode... but still, it's probably an analog output issue.

I have used Stereo Direct once or twice in Battlefield V earlier this year to try the game's Headphone Surround mode, and I didn't have any audio issues... again... I'm using optical output.

Exclusive mode bypasses audio processing effects and the Windows audio mixing. At 100% volume, it can provide bit perfect audio. Basically, it "takes control" of the audio device and audio from other programs isn't heard.

Windows 10 has implemented more "forgiving" versions of exclusive mode... like releasing control to other programs when there is no audio from the "exclusive moded" program...

MS keeps changing their audio stack here and there just enough to break drivers that haven't been updated in a few years.

Throughout all the divers and OSs my card has seen (used SBz OEM off ebay), I've never had issues... but I've always used optical output. Issues with channels changing locations and audio breaking up seem to stem from the cards analog output.

The new cards from Creative still use the same silicon chip as the Recon3D and SBz (as it's a somewhat generalized, programmable DSP)... they just changed the software and analog output section.

That's why I haven't updated... its the same silicon with slightly different processing. Since I only use digital out, analog improvements are pointless to me.


----------



## OCmember

Thanks for the reply. I'm settling into think it's an analog output issue. I did pick up the card from Micro Center as an opened box so maybe the person before me knew there were issues before I did. 

I don't think I've ever used Optical let alone see a connector for it. I'll look into it, but for now I'll just settle into using Stereo (2.0/2.1)


----------



## umeng2002

OCmember said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm settling into think it's an analog output issue. I did pick up the card from Micro Center as an opened box so maybe the person before me knew there were issues before I did.
> 
> I don't think I've ever used Optical let alone see a connector for it. I'll look into it, but for now I'll just settle into using Stereo (2.0/2.1)


That's the thing with current sound cards, you need to use analog for surround sound unless you use DD and DTS encoding... which is lossy. HDMI output over the GPU is the best since it's uncompressed surround sound PCM.

Since I use headphones all the time, optical and headphone surround over optical is totally fine for me. Windows is still set up for surround, so the Headphone surround DSP in the card is given proper surround sound source to work with; but again, the output is stereo over optical for my DAC.

If you want to use DD or DTS encoding, you need to go into Windows 10 settings and make sure the "App" access to microphones is NOT turned off globally.

We need HDMI sound cards imho. Although... most A/V receivers have the same DSP functions as current sound cards like dynamic range compression, dialog enhance, etc. so it's almost moot at this point... for Headphone users, in my opinion, sound cards are essential simply for the DSP effects.


----------



## oRuin

I was wondering if anyone has had a similar problem to me with the Soundblaster Z. 
I've had my card since release and it's been fine, up until a few months ago when I upgraded my ageing Asus motherboard and Sandybridge CPU to an AMD 3700x with a X570 motherboard.
I use the card exclusively in headphone mode without any SBX enabled.

Every now and then when I'm gaming, (4 different games so far) the sound channels get all messed up, like they drifted over to the right. Or things happening in front of me sound like they are behind me.
I'm having to open the creative control panel and switch from headphones to speakers, to headphones again to reset this behaviour. 

I'm currently on the latest Sound Blaster Z drivers from the creative site.
Motherboard chipset is up to date.

Thanks!


----------



## umeng2002

did you try the registry fix?


----------



## oRuin

umeng2002 said:


> did you try the registry fix?


Yeah I did, same thing. I'm about to take this thing out and stick it on ebay. Tired of the problems since I upgraded. I'm guessing it could also be an AMD thing but who knows.

I've had a quick look through the thread but I can't see if anyone else is having a similar issue. I've seen some reports of it on others forums and reddit but not much in the way of replies.


----------



## bwade065

Hi everyone,

I new to the idea of using a soundcard. I have a ZXr from a used computer I bought a few years ago. I recently purchased an ls41 headset for $120. I linked it below. How do I correctly configure a headset like this with the Zxr Pro studio. I checked the guide at the beginning of this thread but I couldn't tell much of a difference. Is the "surround" from the headphones and the Zxr pro studio interfering with each other? A friend of mine pointed me to the audio technica headphones also linked below. Would I have better luck with those, since the Zxr Pro studio has "surround sound". I am aware one is missing a mic. I could just rock a mod mic or similar. 

https://www.amazon.com/Audio-Techni...s&qid=1581143703&sprefix=audio,aps,207&sr=8-8
https://www.amazon.com/LucidSound-W...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## umeng2002

bwade065 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I new to the idea of using a soundcard. I have a ZXr from a used computer I bought a few years ago. I recently purchased an ls41 headset for $120. I linked it below. How do I correctly configure a headset like this with the Zxr Pro studio. I checked the guide at the beginning of this thread but I couldn't tell much of a difference. Is the "surround" from the headphones and the Zxr pro studio interfering with each other? A friend of mine pointed me to the audio technica headphones also linked below. Would I have better luck with those, since the Zxr Pro studio has "surround sound". I am aware one is missing a mic. I could just rock a mod mic or similar.


From what I can tell, yes, the SBz surround will interfere with the surround modes on the headphone. From what I can tell with those headphones from reading the website, you need to use the SBz DTS or DD encoder and connect it to the headphones via optical out. The headphones then decode the DTS or DD surround signal and apply the DTS X Headphone surround.

So you essentially have two options for headphone surround now: Use the one in the SBz control panel and turn off the surround modes in the headphones; or use the DTS or DD encoder on the SBz and use the headphone's headphone surround modes.

Frankly, you are better off getting normal headphones and doing the headphone surround with the SBz or something like the Sound BlasterX G5 or G6 or something like the Sennheiser GSX.


----------



## RyuSuke

oRuin said:


> I was wondering if anyone has had a similar problem to me with the Soundblaster Z.
> I've had my card since release and it's been fine, up until a few months ago when I upgraded my ageing Asus motherboard and Sandybridge CPU to an AMD 3700x with a X570 motherboard.
> I use the card exclusively in headphone mode without any SBX enabled.
> 
> Every now and then when I'm gaming, (4 different games so far) the sound channels get all messed up, like they drifted over to the right. Or things happening in front of me sound like they are behind me.
> I'm having to open the creative control panel and switch from headphones to speakers, to headphones again to reset this behaviour.
> 
> I'm currently on the latest Sound Blaster Z drivers from the creative site.
> Motherboard chipset is up to date.
> 
> Thanks!


Me too...
No solution can been found, because of PCI-E 4.0
I just can force to use PCI-E 3.0 and change the Audio channel to 16bit, 44000Hz to delay the problem
May be we need to wait Creative to give us the latest driver to fix the problem or buy a new card
Now When I'm gaming, I change it to display audio output


----------



## V1per

I have given up on my ZxR. I've tried everything to get this thing working and after 10 months I quit.

Problems from channel swapping to sound cutting out regardless of the source.

I've corresponded with Creative support on numerous occasions and nothing they have suggested has worked. I've been given 4 different registry patches that do nothing.

I've since bought a Creative AE-9 and it actually works as intended.

Here is a copy/paste of the last Creative support email I received, I have underlined the most important statement.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Creative Support (Creative Labs Pte Ltd.) 
Jan 7, 13:52 +08 

Dear Jaime

Thank you for contacting Creative Labs.

*There is a possibility of the sound not working properly for playback using the encoders on the Sound Blaster ZxR.*

We will try our best to help with the issue.

There is another registry patch that you can try.

Installing it will overwrite the previous registry patch.

Uninstalling the driver and the applications of the Sound Blaster ZxR will uninstall the registry patch.

It is recommended to use the registry patch with HPET on Windows enabled.

To enable HPET on Windows, run Command Prompt as an Administrator, enter the command "bcdedit /set useplatformclock true" and restart the computer.

If enabling HPET on Windows does not help, the customer can try to disable it by running Command Prompt as an Administrator, enter the command "bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock" and restart the computer.

Some users have feedback that reducing the speed of the ram to 2400MHz or 2133MHz helps.

If you require further assistance, please reply to this email and we will get back to you.


Regards,
xxxxx
Creative Labs Pte Ltd
Worldwide Customer Response


Thank you.
Attachment(s)
Patch_110200xx_H10_modified 2.zip
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So there you have it.

Jaime G


----------



## apav

V1per said:


> I have given up on my ZxR. I've tried everything to get this thing working and after 10 months I quit.
> 
> Problems from channel swapping to sound cutting out regardless of the source.
> 
> I've corresponded with Creative support on numerous occasions and nothing they have suggested has worked. I've been given 4 different registry patches that do nothing.
> 
> I've since bought a Creative AE-9 and it actually works as intended.
> 
> Here is a copy/paste of the last Creative support email I received, I have underlined the most important statement.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Creative Support (Creative Labs Pte Ltd.)
> Jan 7, 13:52 +08
> 
> Dear Jaime
> 
> Thank you for contacting Creative Labs.
> 
> *There is a possibility of the sound not working properly for playback using the encoders on the Sound Blaster ZxR.*
> 
> We will try our best to help with the issue.
> 
> There is another registry patch that you can try.
> 
> Installing it will overwrite the previous registry patch.
> 
> Uninstalling the driver and the applications of the Sound Blaster ZxR will uninstall the registry patch.
> 
> It is recommended to use the registry patch with HPET on Windows enabled.
> 
> To enable HPET on Windows, run Command Prompt as an Administrator, enter the command "bcdedit /set useplatformclock true" and restart the computer.
> 
> If enabling HPET on Windows does not help, the customer can try to disable it by running Command Prompt as an Administrator, enter the command "bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock" and restart the computer.
> 
> Some users have feedback that reducing the speed of the ram to 2400MHz or 2133MHz helps.
> 
> If you require further assistance, please reply to this email and we will get back to you.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> xxxxx
> Creative Labs Pte Ltd
> Worldwide Customer Response
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> Attachment(s)
> Patch_110200xx_H10_modified 2.zip
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> So there you have it.
> 
> Jaime G


I'm sorry to hear you've had so many issues. I have had zero issues with my ZXR and it's been in two seperate PCs running on Windows 7, 8.1 and 10. What does the underlined text mean exactly, and did it ever work for you before that? Mine is nearly seven years old so I was just wondering if there are signs it's nearing the end of its life like a graphics card has, and if that is applicable to this. 

I was also looking at the AE-9 anyway and wondering if it sounds better than the ZXR because it's newer and has better specs.

Thanks!


----------



## umeng2002

Am I going crazy or is the bass response better under Windows 10 v2004? Sound seems more full/ proper bass response.


----------



## Madmaxneo

umeng2002 said:


> Am I going crazy or is the bass response better under Windows 10 v2004? Sound seems more full/ proper bass response.


Not sure. I have not got it yet, in fact the 2004 update has completely disappeared from my update list. There used to be a notice but that is also completely gone.


----------



## kenshinsars

I just spoke(email) with Creative a few days ago, they did not offer me that modified_2.reg file, all they had me do was run a diagnostic tool and send them the zip file. And they can damn sure kiss my ass if they think I am gonna turn my brand new Teaam Group T-Force Extreem 3200 CL14 memory down to less than its 3200Mhz, and its quite possible that Creative is forcing this issue once again to bring us all to the AE soundcard table, break hardware and profit !


----------



## Madmaxneo

I upgraded to a new system, it's my first AMD build with a 3900X on a Aorus Elite Wifi MB. So far it is doing pretty decent. 
But.
I have an issue with my Zx card. I get indication there is sound coming from it in the sound panels but no sound is coming out the speakers. When I switch to the optical port on the motherboard sound works just fine. 
I have enabled "Play stereo mix to digital out" in the control panel and I ensure the sounblaster speakers is selected as my output device but still no sound.

Any ideas?


----------



## EarlZ

Madmaxneo said:


> I upgraded to a new system, it's my first AMD build with a 3900X on a Aorus Elite Wifi MB. So far it is doing pretty decent.
> But.
> I have an issue with my Zx card. I get indication there is sound coming from it in the sound panels but no sound is coming out the speakers. When I switch to the optical port on the motherboard sound works just fine.
> I have enabled "Play stereo mix to digital out" in the control panel and I ensure the sounblaster speakers is selected as my output device but still no sound.
> 
> Any ideas?


I believe your windows volume mixer is set correctly, the next step you need to do is to go under the windows sound settings and change the output device correctly.


----------



## Madmaxneo

EarlZ said:


> I believe your windows volume mixer is set correctly, the next step you need to do is to go under the windows sound settings and change the output device correctly.


If you didn't notice I mention that in the last sentence before I ask for suggestions.... even though my grammar was horrid, it is there.


----------



## umeng2002

Do you see the level meter going up and down where you select the output device?

In some previous version of Windows 10, I noticed that you cannot disable the "Allow apps to access your microphone" privacy option if you want Dolby Digital Live or DTS encoding to work. You don't need to grant access to any specific program, but the global mic privacy option cannot be turned off.


----------



## Madmaxneo

umeng2002 said:


> Do you see the level meter going up and down where you select the output device?
> 
> In some previous version of Windows 10, I noticed that you cannot disable the "Allow apps to access your microphone" privacy option if you want Dolby Digital Live or DTS encoding to work. You don't need to grant access to any specific program, but the global mic privacy option cannot be turned off.


Yes, the level meter is moving up and down in relation to what might be heard over the speakers. I may try and look at that more once I get this new case in but for now I am using the onboard sound and it's not bad.


----------



## EarlZ

Madmaxneo said:


> If you didn't notice I mention that in the last sentence before I ask for suggestions.... even though my grammar was horrid, it is there.


Could you post a screenshot for all of your settings


----------



## Regeneration

Hi guys,

I've released a modded driver that attempts to fix stuttering, crackling, channel swapping on Windows 10.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...z-zx-zxr-modded-driver-for-windows-10.269114/

Let me know if it helps.


----------



## Madmaxneo

EarlZ said:


> Could you post a screenshot for all of your settings


What specific settings are you looking for?

In the SBX pro studio app there are like 8 tabs. In the Windows sound control panel there are several others.


----------



## EarlZ

Madmaxneo said:


> What specific settings are you looking for?
> 
> In the SBX pro studio app there are like 8 tabs. In the Windows sound control panel there are several others.


Just for the two sound output options

It should look like this


----------



## Madmaxneo

EarlZ said:


> Just for the two sound output options
> 
> It should look like this


Yup, they look exactly like that, or at least looked like that. I have since uninstalled all the sound blaster stuff and removed the card from the system. Neither of those tabs would tell you much except for which I had selected for my output device. I did have the correct one selected but there was no sound coming out of the speakers. The graph was showing output signal but nothing whatsoever from the card. When I would switch back to the MB sound it worked perfectly fine.


----------



## OCmember

Odd thing with my Creative Zx and Windows 2004, I can use Stereo Direct now without it cutting off when a game starts.


----------



## EarlZ

Where can we grab the most latest drivers for the Z ?


----------



## EarlZ

Where can we grab the most latest drivers for the Z


----------



## OCmember

EarlZ said:


> Where can we grab the most latest drivers for the Z


Start here.

https://support.creative.com/products/products.aspx?catid=1


----------



## umeng2002

New Windows 10 driver. Use the older software package though. The new driver is only a few MB large.


----------



## Mokona512

Strange, I wonder if they made a mistake with that.


----------



## umeng2002

Mokona512 said:


> Strange, I wonder if they made a mistake with that.


I doubt it. The 100 MB+ package isn't all drivers. It's the software. The actual drivers Windows uses are small, hence the small update size.


----------



## HammerNL

umeng2002 said:


> New Windows 10 driver. Use the older software package though. The new driver is only a few MB large.


Ah smooth volume control, finally.


----------



## Madmaxneo

umeng2002 said:


> New Windows 10 driver. Use the older software package though. The new driver is only a few MB large.


I've completely uninstalled my SB Zx card because. I could not get it to work correctly anymore as it would start popping and glitching during the music. None of the registry fixes worked either like they have in the past. I am currently using my onboard sound which isn't bad by any margin but I don't have the control I did over the various outputs and Dolby digital sounds I did with my Zx card. 

Is this new driver available through their normal download page?


----------



## Mokona512

Overall, the new update went smoothly, but it is a rather poor UX way of updating it, as now a user will have to install an old version of the software package that includes older drivers, and then update to the latest drivers.It is like games from the 90's where you would install it, then you will have to install multiple patches in a specific order, while not quite as bad, creative is going down that same slope.


----------



## umeng2002

Hey, at least it's been updated.

The new driver is on their normal SBz download page. Its only a few MB as its literally just the driver that has been updated, not the software.


----------



## umeng2002

I just got a new AE-5 plus, and my god, what did they do to fix what the SBz was lacking?... and I'm talking about in software drivers because I'm only using it in optical output to my DAC with WASAPI exclusive. The bass and detail is so much better compared to the my old SBz... again even over digital. Before anyone says WASAPI exclusive is WASAPI exclusive; it shouldn't sound different, but it does.


----------



## skyn3t

umeng2002 said:


> I just got a new AE-5 plus, and my god, what did they do to fix what the SBz was lacking?... and I'm talking about in software drivers because I'm only using it in optical output to my DAC with WASAPI exclusive. The bass and detail is so much better compared to the my old SBz... again even over digital. Before anyone says WASAPI exclusive is WASAPI exclusive; it shouldn't sound different, but it does.


 You should have Amp instead DAC with SBZ or any good sound card to notice the difference. Any Audio played it goes DAC>>>AMP. SBz is strong combo but noise for music. just google.


----------



## umeng2002

I really have no idea what you mean. I have been using a DAC and AMP with both the SBz and the AE-5. I still notice a difference between them. Primarily, the bass on the AE-5 is more present, which I always found lacking on SBz. I think there is some weird software audio mixing issue with the SBz and current versions of Windows 10. That's why I got the AE-5 Plus instead of the AE-5: it's the newest card so Creative's drivers would have to be more modern... hopefully.


----------



## skyn3t

Your previous post says DAC + Wasapi so I guessed you only had DAC instead Stack or combo. How do you have it hooked up. I'm curious now.


----------



## Peanuts4

umeng2002 said:


> New Windows 10 driver. Use the older software package though. The new driver is only a few MB large.


What in the older software package would you want to use?


----------



## umeng2002

The newest "big" file. The newest driver is just the driver (a few MB), but you still need the software.

Actually, it seems Creative just brought the Command program to the SBz line. I would just download that.


----------



## umeng2002

skyn3t said:


> Your previous post says DAC + Wasapi so I guessed you only had DAC instead Stack or combo. How do you have it hooked up. I'm curious now.


I have my AE-5 Plus hooked up just like my old SBz. Toslink optical out to my DAC. Then line in to my headphone AMP. I leave the Creative software in headphone mode with Windows 10 in 5.1 speaker config. I use WASAPI shared mode when possible. For critical listening, I use WASAPI exclusive with the toslink device, explicitly, with foobar2000.

I've never used the analog output on these cards except to test.

Even then, I notice a good improvement with the AE-5 Plus, which, since I've still using digital out, tells me that there might be some difference in the way the two cards output the "stereo mix" over to the toslink optical out, or maybe the toslink out on the SBz wasn't working 100% right.

I might get really bored one day and put the SBz and AE-5 Plus in my computer at the same time to do some serious A/B testing. 🤨


----------



## tiagogl

umeng2002 said:


> The newest "big" file. The newest driver is just the driver (a few MB), but you still need the software.
> 
> Actually, it seems Creative just brought the Command program to the SBz line. I would just download that.


This is good and bad. I just lost Sound Blaster Switcher . I use Digital Decoder and all functions don't work on new program!


----------



## tiagogl

tiagogl said:


> This is good and bad. I just lost Sound Blaster Switcher . I use Digital Decoder and all functions don't work on new program!


Now my Digital Audio start crackling and popping . After I upgraded from X370 to X570 and Ryzen 5800x. There is a ton of people relating issues with PCIEX 4 and Audio!


----------



## EarlZ

tiagogl said:


> Now my Digital Audio start crackling and popping . After I upgraded from X370 to X570 and Ryzen 5800x. There is a ton of people relating issues with PCIEX 4 and Audio!


I've seen some posts about this over on reddit and the only fix was to force gen3 instead, AMD still has a long way to work on stability.


----------



## Vlada011

Hello boys and girls... I didn't pay attention to the last driver updates for SBZxR, the driver I use is 1.06. Now I see some new software on SBZxR Download Page. Sound Blaster Command for Windows. SBZxRMasterInstaller_3.4.94.03.exe.
What is that software? Driver with some Manager or... I need to install alone or over SBZxR Official driver?


----------



## Peanuts4

So not sure why but the downloaded drivers wouldn't install so Micosoft installed whatever default drivers are in their system. They seem to work well I have audio anyway. Am I missing anything from not having the regular drivers installed? Just curious since it's an older card now. I could try re-downloading again.


----------



## Alyjen

I need to resurrect this thread 

A week or so ago my Sound Blaster Z paired (jack connection) with stereo speakers started to act strange. After an hour or two of Warzone games the sound suddenly start crackling. Game works fine, no other issues but as long as I don't restart it I get this super strong distortion, especially with loud sounds (vehicles, grenades this sort of stuff).
When I reboot Warzone everything is back to normal and since it started right after Season 2 I suspect it's just Warzone thing, I played tens of hours in Season 1 without any issue.

But then I started reading about AMD & Sound Blaster issues, pci-e issues etc. and I wonder if that's the case? But it was just not there previously? I mean Warzone is pushing CPU really hard compared to other games.

I've updated the drivers, got new control app (looks pretty neat I must say) and will observe the issue, but are there any recommendations I should follow to fix this, or at least identify the real cause?

Switching to onboard audio is no go for me, I love to have the option to swap between headset & speakers without moving the cables around.


----------



## EddWar

So I started having problems with my ZxR, when I have a conversation in Teams (for job stuff) or Discord and sudently all my channels mixup, I'm using 5.1 Logitech z906, the center channel sound in the rear left, the right to the rear right. To correct this temporaly I have to change to headphones then return it to speakers, and the channels are correct. 

Some times happend when I'm playing after I close Teams (close the job).

So any body know about this issue?

I'm using the software 3.4.98.00

MB x570 Aourus Master
CPU 5900X


----------



## Madmaxneo

EddWar said:


> So I started having problems with my ZxR, when I have a conversation in Teams (for job stuff) or Discord and sudently all my channels mixup, I'm using 5.1 Logitech z906, the center channel sound in the rear left, the right to the rear right. To correct this temporaly I have to change to headphones then return it to speakers, and the channels are correct.
> 
> Some times happend when I'm playing after I close Teams (close the job).
> 
> So any body know about this issue?
> 
> I'm using the software 3.4.98.00
> 
> MB x570 Aourus Master
> CPU 5900X


I have the same z906 paired with my Zx board. I am on a 3900x with the X570 Aorus Elite Wifi. I ran into an issue where I couldn't get any sound from the sound card (using optical) and I was getting program freezes whenever I would try and open the Creative control panel. I eventually just switched to onboard optical.


----------



## EddWar

Madmaxneo said:


> I have the same z906 paired with my Zx board. I am on a 3900x with the X570 Aorus Elite Wifi. I ran into an issue where I couldn't get any sound from the sound card (using optical) and I was getting program freezes whenever I would try and open the Creative control panel. I eventually just switched to onboard optical.


I also have it with optical, and tryed with analog, but it's the same, mixed channels.

I don't want to switch to onboard, because of the switching between speakers and headphones is better, also the independent equalizers for this two.

But also there's a crackling when watching 4K movies, and mixed channels again.


----------



## Madmaxneo

EddWar said:


> I also have it with optical, and tryed with analog, but it's the same, mixed channels.
> 
> I don't want to switch to onboard, because of the switching between speakers and headphones is better, also the independent equalizers for this two.
> 
> But also there's a crackling when watching 4K movies, and mixed channels again.


It's a driver issue with Creative. There is no more support for these cards because they want you to purchase their newer cards. I want one of the newer ones but can't afford it right now.


----------



## EddWar

I found this on Amazon, for a AE-7, and the problem is bigger than I expected, and a newer card wouldn't be the solution. Also tried to use previous drivers, with the same issue.










Damn, seems that I have to live with it and wait an update for AMD or Creative, with wouldn't be soon or any.


----------



## Madmaxneo

EddWar said:


> I found this on Amazon, for a AE-7, and the problem is bigger than I expected, and a newer card wouldn't be the solution. Also tried to use previous drivers, with the same issue.
> 
> View attachment 2516249
> 
> 
> Damn, seems that I have to live with it and wait an update for AMD or Creative, with wouldn't be soon or any.


Thanks for the info on this. I am currently using an X570 board and I probably will be for a long time... I may change the board from this Gigabyte one to an Asus one if I can get the Asus one for a decent price.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi!! Did some one already upgraded to Wndows 11?? There are problems with the SBZ?? Thanks!


----------



## EddWar

I stop using my ZB ZxR, switch to MoBo audio for my speakers and for the headphones I'm using an external DAC, Ifi Zen Dac V2. I can't stand the swiching channels in my PC, and the Ifi has much better audio quality that the ZxR.

And for win 11, I will upgrade until the end of the year, more or less, I'll wait for it is more stable, I heard that in AMD systems the performance is a bit low.


----------



## EarlZ

I cant remember but did the SBZ offer a form of decoding from DD signal to regular stereo via optical out and do we not have Windows 11 drivers?


----------



## rluker5

My plain SB1500 works fine with W11 as far as exclusive headphone use goes. These W10 drivers are treated as if they are W11 drivers. Wish I had more info but that is all I use it for. I also use the Sound Blaster Z-Series Software and not the Sound Blaster Command for Windows since it gimps the EQ. I would recommend getting a copy of the earlier driver and saving it if you like it.
The sound blaster connect 2 software for the AE-5 (plain, not plus) is off support.creative's download list since it's EQ was much more potent than what the AE-7 and AE-9 had available. Luckily I have a copy.
Same might happen to the Z someday.


----------



## EarlZ

rluker5 said:


> My plain SB1500 works fine with W11 as far as exclusive headphone use goes. These W10 drivers are treated as if they are W11 drivers. Wish I had more info but that is all I use it for. I also use the Sound Blaster Z-Series Software and not the Sound Blaster Command for Windows since it gimps the EQ. I would recommend getting a copy of the earlier driver and saving it if you like it.
> The sound blaster connect 2 software for the AE-5 (plain, not plus) is off support.creative's download list since it's EQ was much more potent than what the AE-7 and AE-9 had available. Luckily I have a copy.
> Same might happen to the Z someday.


Thanks, Would that be the one dated for Nov 6 2020 ?


----------



## rluker5

EarlZ said:


> Thanks, Would that be the one dated for Nov 6 2020 ?
> View attachment 2530146


I like the full software package so I use the Sept 25 2019 one just below it.
Have the corners of that software always been round? Almost looks like it has been waiting for windows to get them back


----------



## EarlZ

rluker5 said:


> I like the full software package so I use the Sept 25 2019 one just below it.
> Have the corners of that software always been round? Almost looks like it has been waiting for windows to get them back
> View attachment 2530151


Since my new mobo has no SPDIF port ( just the header and the port needs to be bought separately, lol!) are there any issues with the Feb 2021 drivers that you've encountered? I may need to install the card again just for the SPDIF out.


----------



## selvakumar

guys have any one tried the new command center for zxr in windows 11.yesterday i got updated to new driver so far everything works perfect the direct mode is now working with ZXR in windows 11


----------



## EarlZ

I do not own a ZXR jus the Z and no software updates yet. I'm using an older drivers because I am unable to get the Smart Volume to work with optcal out on the latest drivers the Z has.

EDIT: So I used the stock windows 11 drivers and the loudness equalization works a lot better compared to creative's own drivers lol!


----------



## junglechocolate

So I just got the SB-Z -SE to get DDL and DTS over SPDIF. So the system is working. However there is a wrinkle. Using SPDIF, I can only get audio when an Encoder is selected via the Creative Control Panel:









So this is a blessing and a curse in disguise. I have a set up where I can game on my 4K TV or my 4K monitor. I use the 4K TV for everything but RTS games. When on my 4K TV, its further away from my computer desk so I use my 5.1 Vizio M-51 series for most games. For RTS and office work and music while working, I am now use a Klipsch Pro Media 2.1. This requires an analog L/R input. 

The SB-Z-SE doesn't differentiate between the SPDIF in and analog out. Even though it has that in the control panel:










As a result I get audio from both my 5.1 set up and my 2.1 Klipsch setup. In order to use just the Klipsch, I have to disable the Dolby\DTS encoder and then change my speaker configuration from 5.1 to 2.1. Is this really how it works for Creative SBZ-SE?


----------



## umeng2002

I don't use the encoder much, but when it's enabled, it basically takes over everything to only output that way. Maybe try disabling "Play stereo mix to digital output." Remember, that this is single audio card even though it is reported as two devices to Windows. To get the encoder working with 5.1 channels, the card "high jacks" the 5.1 speaker configuration that is used for the analog output and encodes that audio and spits the DTS or DD signal over the toslink out. By default without encoding, toslink is only stereo. Trying to get one configuration for the optical out and a separate configuration for the analog output won't work, as far as I know, so you'd have to keep changing speaker configurations.


----------



## junglechocolate

umeng2002 said:


> I don't use the encoder much, but when it's enabled, it basically takes over everything to only output that way. Maybe try disabling "Play stereo mix to digital output." Remember, that this is single audio card even though it is reported as two devices to Windows. To get the encoder working with 5.1 channels, the card "high jacks" the 5.1 speaker configuration that is used for the analog output and encodes that audio and spits the DTS or DD signal over the toslink out. By default without encoding, toslink is only stereo. Trying to get one configuration for the optical out and a separate configuration for the analog output won't work, as far as I know, so you'd have to keep changing speaker configurations.


I'll try that.

Another thing, do you guys enable the bass ridirection? I have heard it could lower bass?


----------



## wendigo4700

I got the Z se. I use headphone. But direct mode is disabled, and I cannot enable it.

How do I enable it? I suppose its recommended to get it enabled?


----------



## EarlZ

wendigo4700 said:


> I got the Z se. I use headphone. But direct mode is disabled, and I cannot enable it.
> 
> How do I enable it? I suppose its recommended to get it enabled?


Unless I am remembering it incorrectly, Direct mode is only enabled on the speaker ports not on the headphone ports.


----------



## wendigo4700

Eh that must be like a huge design flaw?
They make a soundcard and mark the input ports on the back.
But for some reason decided to disable direct mode, if you use the headphone input.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Someone have tested if the new software is compatible with SBZ Switcher??


----------



## rgpan88

Sound Blaster ae-9 broke to failure to department non-stop there is a problem and has been solved for 10 years with 5.1 channel switching does not work at all on the 590 chipset non-stop channels switch back playing back front rear left with right all solutions What support in the circle helps that I do not recommend the card very expensive actually useless I had to switch to Integra fortunately Maximus Hero 13 has a good Integra


----------



## EarlZ

I've tried different driver versions including the stock Windows 11 and after sometime I get a form of audio distortion and I was able to fix this by switching the sampling rate to 96Khz, anything lower does not resolve the issue. Is this a known problem?


----------



## EarlZ

Is there a way to be able to use the Smart Volume feature but not activate the 3d-like sound processing under windows 11?


----------



## umeng2002

Just turn on Smart Volume and turn off surround in the SBX menu.

If Windows is in 5.1 mode, downmixing to stereo doesn’t do any fancy 3-D effects unless the SBX surround feature is on.


----------



## EarlZ

umeng2002 said:


> Just turn on Smart Volume and turn off surround in the SBX menu.
> 
> If Windows is in 5.1 mode, downmixing to stereo doesn’t do any fancy 3-D effects unless the SBX surround feature is on.


This didnt work but I found that using stereo direct mode and enabling stereo mix to optical out allows no 3d processing but still able to use the smart volume.


----------

